# Official Coronavirus Thread - Up to the minute Coronavirus map and count.



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## Ame®icano (Jan 30, 2020)

Twitter *VIDEO*


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 30, 2020)

What a coincidence though, that this virus breaks out in the same city in China where there is a biological germ lab.  They blame it on bat soup or snake meat, which these people have been eating for centuries.  I'm not buying that it came from the "food" (if that is what you call bat soup) that they have eaten.  

Wuhan, China's coronavirus epicentre, has SARS and Ebola lab | Daily Mail Online

*China built a lab to study SARS and Ebola in Wuhan - and US biosafety experts warned in 2017 that a virus could 'escape' the facility that's become key in fighting the outbreak*

*The Wuhan National Biosafety Laboratory is the only lab in China designated for studying dangerous pathogens like SARS and Ebola*
*Ahead of its January 2018 opening, biosafety experts and scientists from the US expressed concerns that a virus could escape the lab*
*In 2004, a SARS virus 'leaked' from a lab in Beijing *
*Experts say the coronavirus that's infected more than 800 people mutated in animals and became capable of infecting humans at the Wuhan seafood market*
*But a 2017 article warned of the unpredictability of lab animals that scientists at the Wuhan lab intended to inject with viruses *


----------



## TomParks (Jan 30, 2020)

The way the Chinese tortures animals they have it coming.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 30, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Should I be more concerned with the Dos Equis virus? The most interesting virus in the world???


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 30, 2020)

TomParks said:


> The way the Chinese tortures animals they have it coming.



Yeah, they are pretty disgusting in that way.  They are very strange anyways.  I worked at a salon at a mall years ago, and they used to come in there all the time.  It was a big tourist site.  They would bus them in on tour buses from Boston, so they could spend all of their money at the mall.  Most of them were very socially awkward and weird.  I even had older Chinese men come in who would refuse to talk to me.  My manager told me it was because I was a female.  Lol!  I would walk right up and get in their face and be like "hello, I work here!  Can I help you with something?"


----------



## Ame®icano (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 31, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


>


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 31, 2020)

"The US on Thursday reported its first case of human-to-human transmission of the novel coronavirus that originated in Wuhan, China. ."


----------



## CWayne (Jan 31, 2020)

How many people died from the flu in 2019?

In total, the CDC estimates that up to 42.9 million *people* got sick during the 2018-*2019 flu* season, 647,000 *people* were hospitalized and 61,200 *died*.

https://www.usnews.com/news/health-...is-a-bigger-threat-to-the-us-than-coronavirus


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 31, 2020)

*Coronavirus deaths surge as U.S. warns on China travel; Hong Kong shuts schools until March*

https://www.washingtonpost.com/worl...d02712-43cf-11ea-aa6a-083d01b3ed18_story.html


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 31, 2020)

CWayne said:


> How many people died from the flu in 2019?
> 
> In total, the CDC estimates that up to 42.9 million *people* got sick during the 2018-*2019 flu* season, 647,000 *people* were hospitalized and 61,200 *died*.
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/news/health-...is-a-bigger-threat-to-the-us-than-coronavirus



The overall numbers are more for influenza, but you know it’s not the same.

It’s like comparing a mass shooting to auto accident deaths.


----------



## Circe (Jan 31, 2020)

I have some numbers for us that I find disturbing -- I use Reuters numbers on the new coronavirus.
'Do not travel to China', says U.S. as virus deaths reach 213

Exactly two weeks ago there were 17 deaths reported and 600 confirmed cases. All in China.

It's been two weeks and today there are 213 deaths out of 9800 confirmed cases, the deaths still all in China, but now dozens of countries have some cases, and some of them are local transmission cases.

The thing about the 9800 cases figure is that SARS had a world total of around 8400+( round down to 8000 and 800 deaths for easy remembering), over _nine months_. (Nov. 2002 through July 2003, when it ended) But it has only been two weeks since figures started to be reported, and the numbers of confirmed Wuhan coronavirus infected people is already WAY over the total SARS number infected. True, the death rate is lower: 10% for SARS (very high, as diseases go) and 2.2% for Wuhan coronavirus. But look at the time span: nine months for SARS to get to 800 dead, and two weeks for Wuhan to get to 200 dead. How long before this new disease kills more than SARS? I'm predicting one more week, but I could be wrong, it could be ten days or two weeks.

"Normal" influenza kills one per thousand infected in the United States. This disease is killing at a rate of 22 per thousand infected. If you assume 100 million catch this disease in the United States, multiply by 2.2% and you get a figure that I won't put down here, as it's scaremongering and speculation, but other people are doing this kind of elementary arithmetic and that may explain the 400-point plunge of the Dow today and VIX at 18.


----------



## Circe (Jan 31, 2020)

I think this disease can be fought off in the developed countries. It will require pretty careful quarantine measures. Probably we should cooperate with these.

It is hopeless in the undeveloped countries, such as Africa. The WHO said the same yesterday, more tactfully. What that means to us is that the disease could bounce back and forth for long time as people travel to and from areas with freely infecting virus. That would put a burden on the countries trying to quarantine against the disease, and would have big effects on the economy, at least of the underdeveloped countries, probably  generally.

People are now talking on TV about whether the health systems will lose control of this virus. That is indeed the question. The Spanish Flu was the most uncontrolled disease in history, because there was incredible censorship about any news that it was going on at all, along with massive troop movements in many, many countries. That's not happening now: China is locked down and we have very robust quarantines. So I am hopeful that the systems will be able to control this disease and drive it to extinction as we did with SARS.


----------



## Apparently Lucid (Jan 31, 2020)

Hong Kong is closing their schools until March.  

Wow.  

https://www.washingtonpost.com/worl...p-table-main_chinavirus-840a:prime-time/promo


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## CWayne (Jan 31, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> > How many people died from the flu in 2019?
> ...


Not really.  They are both viruses.  The Flu is much more lethal and pandemic than this Coronavirus.  I think we are worried about nothing.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 31, 2020)

CWayne said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > CWayne said:
> ...



I am not worried about catching it and dying. I am worried about the virus affect the Chinese making all of our shit.


----------



## Likkmee (Jan 31, 2020)

I need a new toaster ! FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK !


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 31, 2020)

I get conspiracies and all, but when you’re eating literal SHIT and call it “delicate cuisine” you’re bound to get sick.


----------



## Apparently Lucid (Jan 31, 2020)

Likkmee said:


> I need a new toaster ! FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK !



Funny.

Btw, I found this book interesting.  

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007N209P4/?tag=ff0d01-20


----------



## MindWars (Jan 31, 2020)

From resident evil LOL


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 31, 2020)

I've been trying to be vigilante about washing my hands every time I come home after being out, and not touching my face until I do so.  I also carry around hand sanitizer in my purse.  It is the season for getting flu and other illnesses, and I HATE feeling sick.  I'm a baby.  Lol.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Feb 1, 2020)

11,400 infected. 260 dead.

It seems to be spreading pretty much as expected.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 1, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.
> 
> The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


Great way to weed out excess populations.
The Globalist must be doing cartwheels.


----------



## TomParks (Feb 1, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> 11,400 infected. 260 dead.
> 
> It seems to be spreading pretty much as expected.



You can multiply those numbers by at least 10 or 20%.....They are secretly cremating victims to keep numbers low.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Feb 1, 2020)

If corona gets to one of our cities, like San Francisco, it's over.
Coronavirus lurking in feces may reveal hidden risk of spread


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Feb 1, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> If corona gets to one of our cities, like San Francisco, it's over.
> Coronavirus lurking in feces may reveal hidden risk of spread




Feces ....rut roh

￼

#ThePersistence

*✔*@ScottPresler

I didn’t want to believe it.

Right next to a food truck, there’s human feces everywhere.

This is a health hazard to the San Francisco community.#SanFranciscoCleanup

Not just one dump ...multiple dumps

Twitter
Scroll down a little for the video


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Feb 1, 2020)

*1st suspected case of coronavirus in NYC, 1 case in Boston*

*Officials: 1st suspected case of coronavirus in NYC*
*

 *


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Feb 1, 2020)

I just noticed this .things tha make ya go hummm



 
Chi coms and chi com money on every major campus in the United States 
Left wingers are thier stupid fuck toys 
They LAUGH at them  ..you're nothing to them 
All 2nd and and 3rd worlders laugh at them ....


CNN 4days ago

*Last week, a cancer researcher, Zaosong Zheng, was indicted for trying to smuggle 21 vials of biological material out of the US to China and lying about it to federal investigators, Lelling said.
Zaosong, 30, whose entry was sponsored by Harvard University, had hidden the vials in a sock before boarding the plane, according to Lelling*.
Cancer researcher....ya huh cancer researcher that's all 
Oy


----------



## 22lcidw (Feb 1, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...


He went into space. He beat the Coronavirus.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 1, 2020)

TomParks said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > 11,400 infected. 260 dead.
> ...



This would not surprise me in the least, and I think it is a good idea to assume there are more deaths than the Chinese are letting on.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Feb 1, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...




Of that we can be sure of 
It's getting a foot hold here ....like some of us have  said ...we're about to find out for sure just how nasty thIs thing is 

Wattsup comment on a Breitbart news blurb 

This kind of heavy handed censorship is the main reason nobody trusts the Chinese Government to tell the truth. Facebook allowing the Chinese government to control Facebook content will not stop the rumours spreading, with the TOR network and plain old telephone calls, there is no longer a way to stop the flow of information and rumours other than to shut down everything – and shutting down all communication would send its own message.

All links here 
Chinese Censorship Goes Global: Facebook Agrees to Delete Corona Virus Posts Flagged by China

All is well die in your homes comrades 
Twitter
Steve Warner ✘
@darkcityfm
Armed police in Wuhan apparently enforcing coronavirus quarantine


----------



## TomParks (Feb 1, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



Coronavirus may have infected seven times more people than reported, respected Lancet journal says

Not any surprise really.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Feb 1, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...


damn possums poop on my patio


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 1, 2020)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



We get geese!  Damn Canucks!


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Feb 1, 2020)

1918 influenza pandemic
U.S. confirms its 8th case of coronavirus, quarantine in effect


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 1, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Did you know that Wuhan where this coronavirus started, Wuhan has China's only Biosafety Level 4 lab, I'm wondering if they had an accident there and this coronavirus was by accident released and it's all being covered up by the Chinese Government. I mean it's a great coincidence that the only place in China where they have a Biosafety Level 4 lab the place where this coronavirus started it's journey that has now spread to many nations. It might be nothing, it's just that I think the coincidence is very very curious and interesting.





Wuhan Institute of Virology - Wikipedia





Inside the Chinese lab poised to study world's most dangerous pathogens


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 1, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



The peoples who have been evacuated and returned to their respective nations in my opinion should NOT be placed within the mainland in these special hospital units. In my opinion they should be specifically placed on military bases off the mainland, they should be COMPLETELY isolated from the populations.


----------



## TomParks (Feb 1, 2020)

In China, according to the NHC guidelines issued Saturday, if a coronavirus victims dies, the following measures are to be taken as quickly as possible.

First, the medical staff at the medical facility where the person was being treated are required to disinfect and seal the remains. It is forbidden to open the remains once they have been sealed. Second, the medical staff will issue a death certificate and notify the family. At this point, the local funeral services facility will be contacted. Third, funeral services personnel will then collect the body, deliver it to the relevant facility, and directly cremate the remains. A cremation certificate will then be issued.

No one is permitted to visit the remains during this process. Relatives will, however, be allowed to take the remains after cremation has been completed and documented, the NHC explained in its Saturday announcement.

China says Wuhan coronavirus victims who die should be quickly cremated without funerals as death toll rises

Only 300 fatalities?


----------



## okfine (Feb 1, 2020)

Damn Mexican beer.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Feb 1, 2020)

Is This The Man Behind The Global Coronavirus Pandemic?
Yikes if it's true 
They're only conspiracies ....till they're not 

Snip 
.. is a fabricated farce, and that the real reason behind the viral spread is because a weaponized version of the coronavirus (one which may have originally been obtained from Canada), was released by Wuhan's Institute of Virology (accidentally or not), a top, level-4 biohazard lab which was studying "the world's most dangerous pathogens", perhaps it would be a good idea for the same Wuhan Institute of Virology to remove the following "help wanted" notice, posted on November 18, 2019, according to which the institute is seeking to hire one or two post-doc fellows, who will use "bats to research the molecular mechanism that allows Ebola and SARS-associated coronaviruses to lie dormant for a long time without causing diseases."

The right candidate will:

Have obtained or is about to obtain a PhD in life science/biomedical related fields;
Have a reliable and rigorous work style, with strong independent scientific research ability and teamwork spirit;

Have strong English communication and writing skills, have research papers published in the international mainstream academic journals
Have a cell biology, immunology, genomics and other relevant background experience is preferred;

The full job posting, which can still be found on the Wuhan Institute of Virology website can be found here (and screengrabbed below as it will be gone within a few hours).
Read whole thing 

Snap shot of" help wanted " and links at zero hedge link above 


And here is the man, the myth, the bat-god himself: Peng Zhou.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Feb 2, 2020)

Timcast picks up giant drones spraying god only knows what....gutter oil?
They're huge


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Feb 2, 2020)

8th US case of deadly coronavirus from China confirmed in Massachusetts as death toll rises to 259

This will now stop the crooked democrats and their stoopid voters 

Fighting trump tooth and nail to bring in all people of the world 

This is the cause of allowing unwise voters voting in of crooks 

Now a logic test for voting will come and total destruction for the crooked democrats 

Outrageous harm by stoopid voters !!


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Feb 2, 2020)

Who was it that fought for open borders 

Who was it !


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Feb 2, 2020)

Real universal laws of life has stepped in to stop this great harm of the unwise electing crooks


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Feb 2, 2020)

Building the wall faster and faster 

But also build prisons faster and faster 


For democrat congress for treason 


Who said a logjc test is coming for voting 

Who ??

It was ME


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Feb 2, 2020)

Now watch how the liberal states tries to cover up and lie like the traitors they are

They will not report the virus deaths to save their hides 

This is why trump must now call out the military  on all the liberal state leaders


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Feb 2, 2020)

More proof that the crooked democrats are the cause of the spread of this deadly virus 


And now they will lie like the crooks that they are and their lying will
Hurt many more 

By not understanding the spreading and the cause 

////.

In Hong Kong, 14 people are known to have been infected, with hundreds of suspected cases reported.

*France - 6 *
There are six confirmed cases of the coronavirus in France, the first European country to be affected. The most recent was a doctor who contracted the virus after treating patients. 


////::

Liberal france has 6 cases the most liberal of Europe and the most with the virus 

Liberal Canada has 4 cases with 10 times less size but 10 times higher rates of America’s 9 cases and nearly all in liberal states 

The world now will lock up all their liberal leaders and charge them with treason !!

Wow.  

What a sudden change coming 

Liberal stock will drop like a rock world wide


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Feb 2, 2020)

Liberal Germany also has much higher rates than America 

/////

*Germany - 8*
Germany has confirmed its eighth case of coronavirus, the Bavarian Ministry of Health said in a statement. 

The patient is a 33-year-old man who lives in Munich and is an employee of a company where six of the people with previously confirmed cases work.

The other infected person is the child of one of the employees.


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Feb 2, 2020)

China announces first death 

Jan 11

Jan 29 ... 132 deaths 


We will soon see slot of lying to protect states and nations from having the wise flee in a stampede

When the wise leaves nations falls


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Feb 2, 2020)

China had 129 deaths on Jan 29
Now at the end of February 1.   304 !!

This will destroy the crooked democrats and liberals world wide 

The cost of this will be staggering and only liberals must pay


----------



## gipper (Feb 2, 2020)

A simple virus has the world quivering in fear. WTF!  

Just take vitamin C. 

*Vitamin C Protects Against Coronavirus*
Vitamin C Protects Against Coronavirus


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Feb 2, 2020)

Health costs will sky rocket and lower productivity will come 

These are people in their prime and that destroys productivity which raised costs for everyone 

Lock up all the democrat congress for treason


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Feb 2, 2020)

China had 132 deaths  on Jan 29

Feb 1. 304


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Feb 2, 2020)

gipper said:


> A simple virus has the world quivering in fear. WTF!



100 years ago over 50 million people worldwide were killed by the Spanish influenza.  This isn't even a blip on the radar, but the media hypes it all up and puts everyone into a fear frenzy.


----------



## gipper (Feb 2, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > A simple virus has the world quivering in fear. WTF!
> ...


Agreed. I suspect the media’s reaction is purposeful and by design.


----------



## TomParks (Feb 2, 2020)

https://nypost.com/2020/02/02/china-reports-bird-flu-outbreak-near-epicenter-of-coronavirus/

U.S. national security adviser: China hasn't responded to offers for coronavirus help

Wonder why they don't want our help?


----------



## Apparently Lucid (Feb 2, 2020)

The only explanation needed for this outbreak is nature, evolution, and population density coupled with mobility.  After all, the 1918 flu, which was far more deadly than this, required no bio-weapons unless one is also going to throw aliens into the mix.  Furthermore, I would expect a bio-weapon to be for more virulent and fatal.  Two or the percent would be a pretty poor weapon.  

Keep it simple.  No conspiracies required.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Feb 2, 2020)

8 cases in the U.S.

And awaaaaaaaay we go 

Wuhan Coronavirus Looks Increasingly Like a Pandemic, Experts Say
Wuhan Coronavirus Looks Increasingly Like a Pandemic, Experts Say
Rapidly rising caseloads alarm researchers, who fear the virus may make its way across the globe. But scientists cannot yet predict how many deaths may result.


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 2, 2020)

Hospital in Wuhan completed. Can someone explain why rooms have barred windows?


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Feb 2, 2020)

Coronavirus Lurking in Feces May Reveal Hidden Risk of Spread


All liberals must now be quarantined because it’s their wild sex done against universal law sex is the blame 

Lock up all democrat leaders !!!

Trump now can save the nation by locking up the liberals and re educating them on what is the correct sex


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 3, 2020)

*Building hospital in 10 days
*
It seems they used some pre-manufactured modules, maybe even shipping containers.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Feb 3, 2020)

Thai doctors cured one women in 48 hours with a mix of american anti viral HIV and flu doses

Looks like chi com Zombie apocalypse has been called off


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 3, 2020)

Here is the time lapse video


----------



## georgephillip (Feb 3, 2020)

*What is Trump doing to protect Americans from possible pandemics?

Folding every program Obama instituted to provide a bulwark"*

Laurie Garrett on How Trump Has Sabotaged America’s Response to the Coronavirus Pandemic | Democracy Now!

"Well, the Trump administration, from the moment it came in, wanted to disband programs that were signature programs of the Obama administration. 

"One of them had to do with global health security in response to the 2014 Ebola epidemic in West Africa, which, as you know, was a very deadly outcome and involved three countries. The United States played a big role, including having our military on site in Liberia in support. 

"*And the Trump administration pretty much disbanded the entire program, got rid of the National Security Council’s special pandemic response unit, got rid of the equivalent in the Department of Homeland Security, cut the budget of the Centers for Disease Control, and, you know, we can go down a huge list.* 

"Even a program that is specifically aiming at protecting you and me, citizens inside the country, by beefing up the hospital capacities and training of local healthcare workers and public health leaders is running out of money and will be officially shut down in May, unless something happens. 

"And Congress has refused to even look at it. 

"McConnell has never allowed it to even come up for a vote. 

*"So, we’re in a situation now where we’re flying on fumes, with people in charge who have never really been in the middle of epidemics, haven’t listened to those who really understand how to stop an epidemic."*
*




*


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 3, 2020)

Can someone tell me, why Chinese are building hospitals if they're barricading people in their own homes?

*Wuhan woman screams as Chinese authorities barricade her inside own home*


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 4, 2020)

Liveleak.com - Man in China forced into van to be quarantined


----------



## Hyddan92 (Feb 5, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > A simple virus has the world quivering in fear. WTF!
> ...



Well the mortality rate of the people infected by the Spanish Flu was between 10 and 20 %, vague thanks to censorship.
The Wuhan Corona Virus has had a mortality rate of about 2 % so far, so yeah it's not really comparable.

However the vast majority of the infected, around 94 %, is neither dead nor recovered. The amount of recovered is only at about twice that of the dead, if the numbers won't change the mortality rate is going to end up at about 33 % or 1/3 for the Wuhan Virus. Currently 14 % of the infected are considered critical with a high chance of dying.

And take into account that this is mostly in China, a country thats actively quarantining entire million-people cities and are using the outmost force when trying to contain the spread.

If this shit starts to spread through India, or even worse, Africa, it's going to explode in numbers beacuse those shitholes won't have the competence, infrastructure or resources to do much about it, especially not when it can take two whole weeks for symptoms to show.

Ebola spread like a wildfire in western africa beacuse stupid uneducated tribal africans hugged their dead a thousand times before burying them and this new shit spreads through the air.

Stupid africans might kill us all.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Feb 6, 2020)

I went to the store about a week ago. While I was shopping. A strange person came up to me real closely and cough at my direction and then walked away real quickly. Later on, I started to feel a little irritation in my throat. The irritation stayed around in my throat for about a couple of days. And then it went away. It is hard for me to catch a flu. It is because the way I eat (Organic kosher diet). But during flu seasons or when I believe that the government is trying to unleash a bio weapon onto the public. That I overdoses on Non GMO vitamin C wafers. I'll chew a handful or throw a bunch of them in my bottled water or flavored drinks and let them dissolve. You can't get sick from overdosing off of vitamin C. Only thing that you'll get from consuming lots of vitamin C?  Is a baby smooth complexion and feeling wired.
 And then I'l drink lots of Non GMO sodas. To remove the top layer of mucus lining in our digestive tract. That it prevent stomach acid from dissolving away your tract. But at times you can build up too much mucus that it traps bacteria or viruses inside of the lining. So you'll want to dissolve some of its layers away at times to prevent that from happening.
 But I do believe that there are people that are being paid to spread viruses out to the public. And right now, they re trying their best to bring down China's economy after this new trade deal that Pres.Trump has made with them. Then they'll say, "See look at the trade deal that Pres.Trump has made with China!" "That it destroyed their economy".
 China isn't the enemy. Neither Russia, N.Korea and Venezuela. But there is a shadow government that are working on the inside of these countries that are the enemy.

*BETHESDA, Md. -- Forget being sneezed on: Government scientists are deliberately giving dozens of volunteers the flu by squirting the live virus straight up their noses.

It may sound bizarre, but the rare type of research is a step in the quest for better flu vaccines. It turns out that how the body fends off influenza remains something of a mystery.

"Vaccines are working, but we could do better," said Dr. Matthew Memoli of the National Institutes of Health, who is leading the study that aims to infect up to 100 adults over the next year.*
Volunteers infected with flu for $3,000 in gov't research program


*(CNN)The US government on Tuesday lifted a ban on making lethal viruses, saying the research is necessary to "develop strategies and effective countermeasures against rapidly evolving pathogens that pose a threat to public health."

Dr. Francis Collins, director of the National Institutes of Health, made the announcement, in which he outlined a new framework for the controversial research. The work with three viruses can now go forward, but only if a scientific review panel determines that the benefits outweigh the risks.
"We have a responsibility to ensure that research with infectious agents is conducted responsibly, and that we consider the potential biosafety and biosecurity risks associated with such research," Collins said in a statement.*
Why the government is creating lethal viruses - CNN


----------



## hjmick (Feb 6, 2020)

This: Wuhan coronavirus crematoriums 'working 24/7' burning ‘100 bodies a day'

Plus

This: Tencent may have accidentally leaked real dat... | Taiwan News

Equals _(if true)_: We're fucked and China isn't telling us everything _(thanks Captain Obvious)_...


----------



## Circe (Feb 7, 2020)

It's not airplanes spreading the virus so much ---

It's cruise ships!! By far the biggest out-of-China nodes of infection are now on cruise ships. And one just sailed into Bayonne, NJ, with several people infected -- they said 4 at first, now they are saying 10 as of about 2 PM 2/7. The reason is that like airplanes, they all breathe the same air, recirculated, but the cruise trip lasts for days or weeks.
And after they start getting infections, everyone is locked down --- until what? Until they ALL get infected?? There is something very wrong with this idea of plague ships waiting till everyone gets sick from each other. There's no hope for healthy people if that is going on.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Feb 7, 2020)

*The United States government has made the shocking admission that its 1940s-era scientists deliberately infected Guatemalans with sexually transmitted diseases - and even gave a dying woman syphilis.

The horrifying revelation was made this week by a panel commissioned by President Obama to investigate the dark chapter in American medical history.

More than 1,300 Guatemalans were given various STDs between 1946 and 1948 to see if the diseases could be treated with penicillin, and at least 83 people died during the trials, the panel discovered.*

United States admits scientists injected Guatemalans with sexually transmitted diseases


----------



## ColonelAngus (Feb 8, 2020)

35,000 infected, 725 dead.

Quite a 2 weeks.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Feb 8, 2020)

Screaming chinks letting the world know they're still locked down 

Twitter


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Feb 9, 2020)

Aletheia4u said:


> *The United States government has made the shocking admission that its 1940s-era scientists deliberately infected Guatemalans with sexually transmitted diseases - and even gave a dying woman syphilis.
> 
> The horrifying revelation was made this week by a panel commissioned by President Obama to investigate the dark chapter in American medical history.
> 
> ...



Yeah, but drunken sailors do that EVERYWHERE.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Feb 9, 2020)

Seems the Chicoms are lying their asses off about how bad this thing  really is.

Report: Two Wuhan Funeral Homes Cremating 300+ Bodies a Day

The Chinese Communist Party alerted the world to the discovery of a new type of coronavirus on January 20, over a month after locals became aware of a disease spreading and 20 days after local officials shut down a wild meat market in Wuhan where the virus is believed to have originated.

According to the _Epoch Times_, _*the crematoria were handling “4-5 times the usual cremation volume” per day.*_ Few of those cremated were officially confirmed as coronavirus cases.

“I received_* 127 corpses yesterday [February 3], and burned 116.*_ Among them,_* 8 were confirmed [coronavirus cases] on the death certificate and 48 were suspected,*_” a funeral home director in Hubei using the pseudonym “You Hu” told the newspaper. “I am about to collapse, we are under great pressure now.”

The newspaper offered insight into a larger funeral home in Hankou, a Wuhan neighborhood, which it estimated_* had the capacity to burn 576 people per day.*_ “You Hu” told the _Epoch Times_ that_* the backlog of people waiting to be cremated was not due to lack of space in the burners, but lack of sufficient transportation and collapsing staff numbers*_, as few were sleeping or taking breaks. Due to transportation and staff limits, the _Epoch Times_ estimated that the _*Hankou crematorium was burning 225 corpses a day.*_

With this math, the newspaper concludes that_* Hubei province incinerated 341 bodies on February 3; China reported 65 deaths nationwide due to coronavirus that day*_.

The article went on to state that *Hubei province has eight municipal funeral homes*. Similarly judging from their capacity for bodies and the amount of time the furnaces are running, the article* adds another 135 patients a day to the tally from five of these.* The other three, it concludes,_* burned 476 people a day*_. While less confident in these numbers since the journalists were unable to speak to their managers, these numbers reveal a_* rough estimate of nearly 1,000 people incinerated per day.*_

Of course, the article notes that there is no guarantee that all these people died after becoming infected with the novel coronavirus. It notes that, of the 127 remains “You Hu” received on February 3 (116 were cremated that day), eight were confirmed coronavirus patients and 48 were suspected carriers. The newspaper also identified another funeral home that took in 22 sets of remains and three were confirmed coronavirus cases.

These numbers, the report argues, do not align with the Communist Party policies issued on handling coronavirus remains.

“As per from the current policy of the Communist Party of China … _*the funeral home must give priority to the burning of novel coronavirus patients’ bodies; other bodies may not be burned on the same da*_y due to funeral culture, rituals, and other reasons,” the article notes. _*“Based on this, it can be inferred that the 116 dead [at “You Hu”‘s crematorium] basically all died of novel coronavirus pneumonia, or at least suspected of having died of it.”
*_​*So how bad is it really?

No one knows outside of Beijing it seems, but it does explain why the Chicoms are refusing help from the USA and the UN.

They have something they do not want the world to see.*


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Feb 9, 2020)

If you get Corona, you're a gonah.


----------



## Likkmee (Feb 9, 2020)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> If you get Corona, you're a gonah.


OH GREAT ! Just GREAT


----------



## Aletheia4u (Feb 9, 2020)

*Breaking! Trump Calls For Investigation Of Coronavirus' Origin*


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 9, 2020)

Gotta love government health care.


----------



## theHawk (Feb 9, 2020)

Isn’t state run, single payer healthcare the best?

Chinese begin mass arrests of suspected virus carriers:

Video shows officials in protective suits dragging suspected coronavirus carriers from homes | Daily Mail Online


----------



## RASTAMEN (Feb 10, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.


You can not eat rodents


----------



## RodISHI (Feb 10, 2020)

That is 135 from one cruise ship about 3,500 people who were onboard now with the virus.

'Diamond Princess' Reports 66 New Coronavirus Infections As Passenger Insists 'Everything Is Fine'
And 

Coronavirus Cases on Cruise Ship Climb to 135
TOKYO—The number of novel coronavirus cases on the Diamond Princess cruise ship nearly doubled to 135, posing dilemmas for Japan as it weighs testing all of the more than 3,500 people on board.


----------



## Mac-7 (Feb 10, 2020)

China is secretive communist dictatorship

they hid information about the virus until it spread around the world and they couldnt cover it up any longer

we still dont know how bad conditions are at Ground Zero or how fast it is spreading within china

so these desperate thuggish measures may be only the preliminary of something far worse


----------



## Penelope (Feb 10, 2020)

Aletheia4u said:


> *Breaking! Trump Calls For Investigation Of Coronavirus' Origin*



Although Huanan Market is known as a seafood market,[17] it was primarily known for the sale of bushmeat (_ye wei_ in Chinese) and other exotic animals due to the demand for such animals for consumption.[8][17] A price list posted by one vendor on the popular Chinese review site Dazhong Dianping listed 112 items including a number of wild animals.[18][3][19] The _South China Morning Post_ reported on 29 January 2020, that the market had a section selling around "120 wildlife animals across 75 species".[20]

According to media reports, besides seafood,[17] items sold at the market included: 

Huanan Seafood Wholesale Market - Wikipedia


----------



## okfine (Feb 10, 2020)

"Experts believe the outbreak originated at wild animal markets in Wuhan, China. After analyzing more than 1,000 samples, scientists found that the genome sequence of the virus in pangolins was 99% identical to that from infected people. That means pangolins are the most likely intermediate host of coronavirus, Liu Yahong, president of the university, said, according to state media."

The scientists believe the pangolins are the host infected by bats. Very interesting, if true.

Pangolins are possible coronavirus hosts, scientists say


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2020)

But the Chinese eating bat stew and other strange items is nothing new.  They have been doing this for centuries.


----------



## Circe (Feb 11, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> But the Chinese eating bat stew and other strange items is nothing new.  They have been doing this for centuries.



Nearly all the plagues ever have come from China, too. I begin to wonder if there is a connection here with them eating weird animals.


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Feb 11, 2020)

I believe we will confirm that this is a Bio Weapon


----------



## Dalia (Feb 11, 2020)

RodISHI said:


> That is 135 from one cruise ship about 3,500 people who were onboard now with the virus.
> 
> 'Diamond Princess' Reports 66 New Coronavirus Infections As Passenger Insists 'Everything Is Fine'
> And
> ...


They will remain in quarantine until February 19, there are French on board who have testified to their anxiety, they feel abandoned to their fate.


----------



## Desperado (Feb 11, 2020)

RASTAMEN said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


They have been eating rats, bats and snakes for hundreds of years.  All of a sudden there is a killer virus going world wide  from something they at?  I don't think so!  Especially when ground zero has China's Level 4 Bio Weapons labs.


----------



## RodISHI (Feb 11, 2020)

Dalia said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > That is 135 from one cruise ship about 3,500 people who were onboard now with the virus.
> ...


Now would be a terrible time to be stuck on a cruise ship.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2020)

Circe said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > But the Chinese eating bat stew and other strange items is nothing new.  They have been doing this for centuries.
> ...



I just find it strange that I had never heard of this before and now all of a sudden, there is this corona virus.  I'm still suspicious about that lab.  Pretty coincidental that it started right there in that city with the bio lab.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2020)

Desperado said:


> RASTAMEN said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



Ha!  You plucked those words right out of my brain!


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Feb 11, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> Circe said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



A non-profit funded by Gates owns the patent on the virus. Yes, the patent.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2020)

JustAGuy1 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Circe said:
> ...



Yeah, I read that somewhere too.  The whole thing is very suspicious, IMO, and I'm not the type who buys into conspiracy theories.


----------



## Circe (Feb 11, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> Circe said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I've said several times that I don't rule out it being a military lab infection --- it's NORMAL for these to get loose. It happens over and over. It's just that it doesn't seem severe enough to have been militarized --- that is, I think a military biowarfare weapon would be, you know,_ better._ In the sense of being more fatal. This seems like the normal thing that comes out of China 3 to 4 times every century. If we're lucky. If we aren't lucky, it's bubonic plague or SARS or "Spanish flu" coming out of China.


----------



## waltky (Feb 11, 2020)

Yeah, like dat virus in India...

... dat got loose an' killed all dem people.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Feb 12, 2020)

*Trump Swamp Creature Involved In Coronavirus Bioweapon*


----------



## August West (Feb 12, 2020)

Why isn`t the president speaking to the people about this deadly virus? He should be telling us about the measures taken by the Center for Disease Control and Prevention to limit the spread of the epidemic. He should be telling us how to limit the spread of the virus by simple hygiene. He should be telling us about how the hospitals are preparing to deal with this. Is there anyone left in the White House who can tell him what his job is?


----------



## Dalia (Feb 12, 2020)

Coronavirus found to have up to 24-day incubation period.

Coronavirus found to have up to 24-day incubation period; CDC releasing Wuhan evacuees in Texas, Nebraska and California after just 14 days


----------



## ColonelAngus (Feb 12, 2020)

60,000 infected, 1400 dead.


----------



## August West (Feb 13, 2020)

So far, about 82% of coronavirus cases have been mild requiring little or no medical intervention.
https://www.washingtonpost.com/heal...3603a4-4dc2-11ea-bf44-f5043eb3918a_story.html


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Feb 13, 2020)

Good way to stop the hk freedom fighters and lock up the mainland even tighter 

Release a virus


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Feb 13, 2020)

Huge spike in new cases, the Chicoms are failing to contain this shit.


----------



## RodISHI (Feb 13, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Huge spike in new cases, the Chicoms are failing to contain this shit.
> 
> View attachment 306399


They are adding suspected cases in now that died outside of hospitals.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Feb 13, 2020)

Dalia said:


> Coronavirus found to have up to 24-day incubation period.
> 
> Coronavirus found to have up to 24-day incubation period; CDC releasing Wuhan evacuees in Texas, Nebraska and California after just 14 days



Woops! What a terrible mistake.


----------



## Hyddan92 (Feb 13, 2020)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Coronavirus found to have up to 24-day incubation period.
> ...




Sweden is not even putting ours in quarantine. The first infected in Sweden went to the hospital and were told to go home again and stay inside, now that person is in quarantine but not all the confirmed people he/she have been in close contact too after returning from China.


----------



## Circe (Feb 13, 2020)

waltky said:


> Yeah, like dat virus in India...
> 
> ... dat got loose an' killed all dem people.




Right, dat one.


----------



## TomParks (Feb 13, 2020)

Just saw on fox business the administration thinks there are 100,000 more infected than China is reporting and many more deaths. China will not let scientists in where it started.......


----------



## ColonelAngus (Feb 13, 2020)

It’s just like the flu.  Why worry at all?

I am planning to vacation IN Wuhan this spring. Fuck coronavirus. I’ve had flu plenty of times.


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Feb 13, 2020)

*US military prepping for coronavirus pandemic*
US military prepping for coronavirus pandemic

There is more here than meets the eye.


----------



## Apparently Lucid (Feb 13, 2020)

August West said:


> So far, about 82% of coronavirus cases have been mild requiring little or no medical intervention.
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/heal...3603a4-4dc2-11ea-bf44-f5043eb3918a_story.html



Thanks for the link.  Very informative.


----------



## TomParks (Feb 13, 2020)

California lab says it discovered coronavirus vaccine in 3 hours

Thank God for the USA


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2020)

TomParks said:


> California lab says it discovered coronavirus vaccine in 3 hours
> 
> Thank God for the USA



Now you just have to worry about if the side effects of the drug are as bad or worse than the virus itself!  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2020)

Personally, I will take precautions against getting sick in the first place, such as hand washing and hand sanitizing, being careful not to touch my food or my face without washing hands first.  I will not take any drugs if I can avoid them though.  They are sometimes just as bad or worse in their side effects and long term effects than some of the illnesses they are trying to "cure."


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Feb 13, 2020)

*China confirms 15,152 new coronavirus cases, 254 additional deaths*
*China confirms 15,152 new coronavirus cases, 254 additional deaths*


----------



## ColonelAngus (Feb 13, 2020)

The Clintons have killed more people than coronavirus.  Medical fact.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Feb 13, 2020)

*cough, cough, cough*


----------



## SmokeALib (Feb 13, 2020)

Check out the video link imbedded in this article.
Coronavirus: Shut down air travel between US, China, urges Senator


----------



## B. Kidd (Feb 13, 2020)

Geez, I wonder how many infected Chinese are currently being smuggled into the U.S.?


----------



## B. Kidd (Feb 13, 2020)

I stopped going to Chinese restaurants, including take-out.
How about you? (Seinfeld, party of 4, your table is ready!)


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> The Clintons have killed more people than coronavirus.  Medical fact.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2020)

B. Kidd said:


> I stopped going to Chinese restaurants, including take-out.
> How about you? (Seinfeld, party of 4, your table is ready!)



I make my own Chinese food now and it is better tasting, and I know it wasn't made from bats or dogs or whatever.


----------



## B. Kidd (Feb 13, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > I stopped going to Chinese restaurants, including take-out.
> ...



You live in Vegas?
I'll be right over....


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 13, 2020)

*If the confirmed cases in China are 58,000... you have to consider the actual number is at least triple that.*
41% of Chinese live in rural areas that have little to no real health care facilities. With last I knew a 3rd still live in 3rd world poverty... if they get sick there is no one that will know. They die or don't.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> *If the confirmed cases in China are 58,000... you have to consider the actual number is at least triple that.*
> 41% of Chinese live in rural areas that have little to no real health care facilities. With last I knew a 3rd still live in 3rd world poverty... if they get sick there is no one that will know. They die or don't.



No kidding.  I certainly don't trust any information coming from the Chinese government.


----------



## Mac-7 (Feb 13, 2020)

B. Kidd said:


> Geez, I wonder how many infected Chinese are currently being smuggled into the U.S.?


Chinese Typhoid Mao’s being smuggled across the border with mexico


----------



## 22lcidw (Feb 13, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > *If the confirmed cases in China are 58,000... you have to consider the actual number is at least triple that.*
> ...


I don't blame you. Many people do not even trust our own government.


----------



## B. Kidd (Feb 13, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > Geez, I wonder how many infected Chinese are currently being smuggled into the U.S.?
> ...



Along with the Ports of Seattle, L.A., and NYC.


----------



## hjmick (Feb 13, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> *If the confirmed cases in China are 58,000... you have to consider the actual number is at least triple that.*
> 41% of Chinese live in rural areas that have little to no real health care facilities. With last I knew a 3rd still live in 3rd world poverty... if they get sick there is no one that will know. They die or don't.





This: Tencent may have accidentally leaked real dat... | Taiwan News

_Plus
_
This: Wuhan coronavirus crematoriums 'working 24/7' burning ‘100 bodies a day'_
_
And these are days old articles..._

_
And don't for one second believe this started in a market selling bat meat...

Sudden Militarization Of Wuhan's P4 Lab Raises New Questions About The Origin Of The Deadly Covid-19 Virus


----------



## RodISHI (Feb 13, 2020)

Animals at farms starving due to road blocks and inability to deliver food for them and workers gone. One farmer releases ten of thousands of the ducks for they won't starve. 

曾錚 Jennifer Zeng on Twitter


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Feb 13, 2020)

I guess my question is why are we only quarantining them for 14 days when it has a 24 day incubation period.


----------



## B. Kidd (Feb 13, 2020)

Pandemics just adore globalism and open borders.


----------



## Thunk (Feb 13, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> If the confirmed cases in China are 58,000... you have to consider the actual number is at least triple that.



You don't quarantine 100's of millions over 58,000 infected and 900 dead.

You do that for millions infected and 10's of thousands dead. 

The numbers coming out of china don't match their actions!


----------



## Mac-7 (Feb 13, 2020)

B. Kidd said:


> Pandemics just adore globalism and open borders.


Maybe the west will have second thoughts about close ties and much dependance on china

I like cheap stuff as much as the next guy 

but china cheap comes with hidden costs


----------



## Mac-7 (Feb 13, 2020)

By now I suppose everyone has heard the unconfirmed - as in unproven and certainly not admitted to by china - reports of massive levels of SO2 that may be caused by burning bodies at the epicenter or the coronavirus outbreak

Coronavirus: Satellite image shows rise in sulfur dioxide levels over Wuhan hinting at mass cremations


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2020)

I have been avoiding the mall like the plague (pun intended).  That mall gets a TON of Chinese tourists every day, probably hundreds of them are there on any given day.  I don't know if they have stopped that considering these circumstances, but I don't want to go there just in case.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > Pandemics just adore globalism and open borders.
> ...



I have decided that I don't like "cheap" stuff all that much.  You get what you pay for.


----------



## Mac-7 (Feb 13, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> I have been avoiding the mall like the plague (pun intended).  That mall gets a TON of Chinese tourists every day, probably hundreds of them are there on any given day.  I don't know if they have stopped that considering these circumstances, but I don't want to go there just in case.


I think its too late to stop the virus from infecting America

my hope is that the drug companies that liberals hate so much can find an immunization


----------



## B. Kidd (Feb 13, 2020)

It's nature's way of telling mankind that their actions and notions are wrong.


----------



## Mac-7 (Feb 13, 2020)

I would not mind if it were only communist chinese who were dying and communist chinas economy that could be wrecked

But the world has sucked up to china in a big way and what happens there will affect all of us


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> I would not mind if it were only communist chinese who were dying and communist chinas economy that could be wrecked
> 
> But the world has sucked up to china in a big way and what happens there will affect all of us



Better for us all in the long run though, if they lose the influence they have, IMO.  We will survive and adapt to whatever comes our way, I hope.  This dependency on cheap goods from China needs to end.


----------



## Mac-7 (Feb 13, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > I would not mind if it were only communist chinese who were dying and communist chinas economy that could be wrecked
> ...


For some globalists death is the only thing that will free them from their addiction


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...



I don't understand why.  Chinese made products are really crappy quality!  Lol!


----------



## okfine (Feb 13, 2020)

Formula1 China GP race is cancelled due to the virus and possibly the inaugural GP in Vietnam.
There are millions and billions of dollars riding on these events.

"The Chinese Grand Prix has been postponed because of the outbreak of the coronavirus. The race was due to take place in Shanghai on 19 April. Formula One and the sport’s governing body, the FIA, have made it clear the health and wellbeing of their personnel was paramount in the decision."

F1's Chinese GP called off because of coronavirus with Vietnam race at risk


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I have been avoiding the mall like the plague (pun intended).  That mall gets a TON of Chinese tourists every day, probably hundreds of them are there on any given day.  I don't know if they have stopped that considering these circumstances, but I don't want to go there just in case.
> ...



I don't really trust the drug companies all that much either, TBH.  All the side effects and other issues from a lot of these drugs are just plain worse than dealing with the disease itself, IMO!  I am going to be careful about not picking up germs and hope for the best.   

I have no problem with vaccines that have been around for a long time and have little to no side effects or rare reactions, but some of these newer drugs - yikes.  Lol.  Gotta be careful what you are putting into your body.


----------



## Mac-7 (Feb 13, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


If they come up with a vaccine I’ll take it


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...



And in 10 or so years, they will say it causes cancer or heart disease or something.


----------



## Mac-7 (Feb 13, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


There are always risks in life


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...



Sure, but I'll take my chances with this flu virus, considering all of the pharmaceuticals that have been pulled off the market.    Hopefully I won't get it, but if I did, I'm healthy and not elderly, so I think I could kick it.  It obviously doesn't kill everyone and seems like a more severe version of the flu.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Feb 15, 2020)

67,000/1500


----------



## RodISHI (Feb 15, 2020)

New report no link. A Japanese woman and her husband returning from a trip to Hawaii both have it so its there too.


----------



## Dalia (Feb 15, 2020)

BRITAIN

Eight of the nine people hospitalized in the UK for the new coronavirus have been released from the hospital, the British public health service, the NHS, says.

These patients were able to leave where they were treated after two negative tests, the NHS said, adding that the 94 people who were quarantined in a hospital in Liverpool (west of England) had also been able to return home .

"Over the next few weeks, many of us may have to spend time confined to our homes to reduce the spread of the virus," warned NHS professor Keith Willett, hailing "the great example" that had given these patients "calm and responsible" faced with "a trying situation". On the other hand, more than a hundred people are still under observation in Milton Keynes, north of London, said the public health service.


----------



## Dalia (Feb 15, 2020)

It’s possible to get infected by the novel coronavirus (COVID-19) a second time, according to doctors on the frontline in China’s city of Wuhan, leading to death from heart failure in some cases.Instead of creating immunity the virus can reportedly reinfect an individual and hasten fatal heart attack.

Link : Exclusive: Chinese doctors say Wuhan coronavi... | Taiwan News


----------



## August West (Feb 16, 2020)

B. Kidd said:


> Pandemics just adore globalism and open borders.


Is that what happened in 1918?
The 1918 Influenza Pandemic


----------



## Likkmee (Feb 16, 2020)

August West said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > Pandemics just adore globalism and open borders.
> ...


*World War I* (often abbreviated as *WWI* or *WW1*), also known as the *First World War* or the *Great War*, was a global war originating in Europe that lasted from 28 July 1914 to 11 November 1918.


----------



## Likkmee (Feb 16, 2020)

MAGOO   Make America GREAT Over and Over


----------



## Zorro! (Feb 16, 2020)

Coronavirus: James Bond cancels Beijing tour because this is No Time to Die.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Feb 16, 2020)

She extremely angry and upset .....and probably missing


----------



## ColonelAngus (Feb 17, 2020)

You mean we can’t trust CHINA??!!


----------



## Hyddan92 (Feb 18, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> Personally, I will take precautions against getting sick in the first place, such as hand washing and hand sanitizing, being careful not to touch my food or my face without washing hands first.  I will not take any drugs if I can avoid them though.  They are sometimes just as bad or worse in their side effects and long term effects than some of the illnesses they are trying to "cure."




Anti-vaxxer?


----------



## beautress (Feb 18, 2020)

Total Confirmed
75,161
Region

*74,148 Mainland China
542 Diamond Princess
81 Singapore
74 Japan
62 Hong Kong
35 Thailand
31 South Korea
29 US
22 Malaysia
22 Taiwan
16 Germany
16 Vietnam
15 Australia
12 France
10 Macau
9 United Arab Emirates
9 UK
8 Canada
3 Italy
3 Philippines
3 India
2 Russia
2 Spain
1 Nepal
1 Cambodia
1 Belgium
1 Finland
1 Sweden
1 Egypt
1 Sri Lanka
Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS*


----------



## beautress (Feb 18, 2020)

Chop and eat a cup of celery every day if you wish to avoid viruses.  I read that in a book about celery. This is a different source, but it shows how celery inhibits cancer cells from reproducing in the lungs, inhibits asthma and other eye-ear-nose-upper chest and-throat problems, and has a combination of vitamins and minerals that chase and demolish all kinds of bugs too tiny to see without an electron microscope.

*Prevents Urinary Tract Infections*
Celery seeds help in the elimination of uric acid because it is commonly used for its diuretic properties, meaning that it stimulates urination. Therefore, it is good for people with bladder disorders, kidney problems, cystitis, and other similar conditions. The seeds also assist in preventing urinary tract infections in women.

There is also evidence showing that celery extract has antibacterial effects as well which has further potential to prevent UTIs. [6]

A research study titled “Fruit and Vegetable Intake in Relation to Lower Urinary Tract Symptoms and Erectile Dysfunction Among Southern Chinese Elderly Men” claims that celery helps in reducing UTI symptoms in men as well. [7]

*Lowers Arthritis Pain*
Celery is great for people suffering from arthritis, rheumatism, and gout. It has anti-inflammatory properties that help reduce swelling and pain around the joints. [8] Celery extracts, which contain 85% 3-n-butylphthalide (3nB), are effective in giving relief from arthritis and muscular pains. [9]

Because celery acts as a diuretic, it helps remove uric acid crystals that build up around the body’s joints that can add to the pain and discomfort. [10]

*Anticancer Properties*
Celery contains phthalides, flavonoids like luteolin, and polyacetylenes.

A study conducted at the Molecular Biology and Lung Cancer Program, Lovelace Respiratory Research Institute, USA suggests that luteolin has cancer-fighting properties. [11] Celery also contains coumarins that enhance the activity of certain white blood cells, which can effectively stave off cancer as well.

In another study led by Gao, LL et al. it was found that that celery seed extract exerts anti-proliferation and effect against gastric cancer and its use may induce apoptosis or programmed cell death. [12] These antioxidant components seek out free radicals and neutralize them before they can cause conditions such as cancer.

*Boosts Immune System*
Rich in vitamin A and C as well as antioxidants, celery greatly boosts the immune system and makes it more active and efficient. [13] Eating this vitamin C rich vegetable regularly can reduce your risk of catching a common cold, as well as protect you against a variety of other diseases.

*Reduces Asthma Symptoms*
Vitamin C present in celery prevents free radical damage and also has anti-inflammatory properties that lessen the severity of inflammatory conditions like asthma. [14]

Evidence from the _Journal of the American Medical Association_ suggests [15] that vitamin C may have “a protective effect on the airways of patients with exercise-induced asthma.”

*Prevents Oxidative Damage*
Eating celery regularly protects your organs from oxidative damage and helps to avoid diseases of the kidney, pancreas, liver, and gallbladder. [16]

*Manages Diabetes*
As per a study published in the _Phytotherapy [17] Research_ journal in 2019, the active ingredients in celery have shown hypolipidemic, antidiabetic, and hypotensive properties. This means that including these crunchy stalks in your diet can help you manage diabetes.

*Nerve Tonic*
Celery contains high levels of calcium and magnesium; two minerals that have been shown to significantly reduce anxiety and perceived stress. Additionally, calcium plays an important role in triggering the release of neurotransmitters, which allow the brain to communicate with the body. [18]

Celery also contains coumarins, which studies have shown to have potential in treating several neurodegenerative disorders including Alzheimer’s, Parkinson’s, epilepsy and more. [19] [20]

*Weight Loss*
Drinking celery juice before meals may help reduce your weight. It is very low in calories and is also filling due to its high fiber content. Therefore, it can help reduce the tendency to overeat and help you keep the weight down without feeling hungry all the time!

https://www.organicfacts.net/health-benefits/vegetable/health-benefits-of-celery.html


----------



## ColonelAngus (Feb 18, 2020)

75,000/2,000


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Feb 19, 2020)

JustAGuy1 said:


> I guess my question is why are we only quarantining them for 14 days when it has a 24 day incubation period.


And since it is transferable for at least seven days prior to showing symptoms, why dont we also quarantine everyone they have come into contact with in the last week?

This thing is already out of control, we just dont realize it yet.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## JimBowie1958 (Feb 19, 2020)

This shit looks like the worst case scenario of bioweaponry out of control.

OK, ready  for the Conspiracy Theory subforum any time now, lol.


----------



## Mac-7 (Feb 19, 2020)

beautress said:


> Total Confirmed
> 75,161
> Region
> 
> ...


I question the official numbers of infected in china

some reports even claim the number of new infections is falling in the past few days within china

of course globalists will point out that I’m no friend of the communist dictatorship that rules china and I confess that I’m not

I dont think this new virus will wipe out mankind

but it will affect the entire world and we have the chinese to blame for that


----------



## beautress (Feb 19, 2020)

Bad news, thy name is coronavirus.

Hospital director at coronavirus epicenter dies from the virus


----------



## hjmick (Feb 19, 2020)

Forty incinerators? WTH...


_Chinese media reports that the mobile furnaces – used for burning animal carcasses and medical waste – have been shipped to the centre of the Covid-19 outbreak_
_
Chinese media reports that the furnaces have been shipped to the city amid ongoing fears the death toll is being covered up..._

China deploys 40 incinerators amid fears of coronavirus death toll 'cover up'


Cover up? China? Nooo...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Feb 22, 2020)

79,000/2500


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Feb 22, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> 79,000/2500


More like 200k and 5 to 10k

Bank on it


----------



## excalibur (Feb 23, 2020)

Many news cases in Italy.

Coronavirus Outbreak Explodes in Italy With Fears It Can't Be Contained


----------



## Hyddan92 (Feb 23, 2020)

Does indeed not look good in Italy and South Korea. Over 700 in Korea and closing in 200 in Italy.


----------



## TomParks (Feb 23, 2020)

Well I’m prepared the best a person can be....hopefully it can be contained here. If it does come here no doubt carried by illegals from Mexico


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Feb 24, 2020)

Expert: Chinese Scientists Sell Lab Animals as Meat on the Black Market


----------



## amethyst (Feb 24, 2020)

Interesting perspective


----------



## james bond (Feb 25, 2020)

US pharmaceutical giant Gilead may have a vaccine breakthrough?  I dunno.  

ETA:  One dose give to American.  Otherwise, they are administering in China.

The outbreaks in Italy, South Korea (CDC travel warning), Iran (Mideast), and China (still?) bother me.






If a country can't trace the first carrier, then it explodes would make it tough to deal with.  It means one has to put hundreds in quarantine right away.  I believe that's how China got it under control, but who knows?


----------



## Bush92 (Feb 25, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


CNN - Breaking News, Latest News and Videos


----------



## Bush92 (Feb 25, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


Who gives a fuck? You die oh well.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Feb 25, 2020)

Bush92 said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



it is going to affect the economy.


----------



## beautress (Feb 25, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


Can you hear him now?​
Woke up this morning, there are 80,000+ confirmed cases on the revised map, and it's spreading like a wildfire in Texas on the hottest day in August.Got a letter in my mailbox from the Blaze this morning, and they say the little fibbies China have been telling cover the reality. They even have 4 small areas in and around Sydney, Australia. This stuff is no respecter of national borders.

Also, one of our Senators, Republican Senator Tom Cotton of Arkansas has been trying to tell us this for several days. Can you hear him now?


----------



## beautress (Feb 25, 2020)

Senator Tom Cotton​The New York Times, the VOICE OF THE DEMOCRAT PARTY has severely criticized Republican Senator Tom Cotton about his findings that China is holding back the real number of Corona virus cases.

Senator Cotton's biography from Wikipedia: Thomas Bryant Cotton (born May 13, 1977) is an American attorney, military veteran, and politician serving as the junior United States senator for Arkansas since January 3, 2015. He is a member of the Republican Party. In 2005, he enlisted in the U.S. Army, where he rose to the rank of captain. Cotton's military background includes service in Afghanistan and deployment to Iraq during Operation Iraqi Freedom; he is a Bronze Star recipient. Cotton served in the United States House of Representatives.​And why have the Demmie voices of the NYT and WaPo been condemning him for scaring people. Because he is also pro-life. The big fat morons of the Press!!!

And why isn't this in the Politics Forum when the Democrat mouthpieces are denigrating Republicans again every time one of ours tells the truth on Commies?

This is even more proof that the Demmies don't give a damn about American people's safety. They just want to beat up on up-and-coming Republicans in case they're young and good-looking, aren't frightened off by the big Red Commies in China and look like presidential material.

By gollies, the NYT and  WAPO do not deserve the right to continually lie about every good thing the Republicans say and do that would prevent harm to this nation. All our enemies have to do now is send some sick people over the border to Mexico and kill off the border patrol with them.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Feb 25, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Expert: Chinese Scientists Sell Lab Animals as Meat on the Black Market



Gee, what could go wrong when they sell the lab animals. Talk about stupid!


----------



## B. Kidd (Feb 25, 2020)

Fortunately at this juncture the mortality rates remain low fluctuating between 2.5 to 3.5%.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Feb 25, 2020)

It is affecting our economy. Those of you who shit on this as a non event are really dumb.


----------



## B. Kidd (Feb 25, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> It is affecting our economy. Those of you who shit on this as a non event are really dumb.



True.
What is really despicable are the Dimms politicizing and weaponizing it against Trump!


----------



## g5000 (Feb 25, 2020)

The flu is still a much bigger killer.  We lose about 50,000 Americans a year to the flu.

COVID-19 is here to stay.  We will just have to get used to it.

Less than 3 percent of the infected victims die from it.  And most of those are old people.  To everyone else, it feels like a bad cold and they eventually shake it off.

I am taking advantage.  The ten year Treasury yield just hit an all time low, and this is dragging mortgage rates lower.  I'm all over that shit!


----------



## g5000 (Feb 25, 2020)

Some rednecks in Alabama are already going full retard, demanding no COVID-19 people be quarantined in their inbred state.

The worst stupid shit always starts in the Deep South.


----------



## g5000 (Feb 25, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> It is affecting our economy. Those of you who shit on this as a non event are really dumb.


Eventually, people will get used to COVID-19 being a part of life, just like we have adjusted to the flu being a part of life.

Then things will return to normal.


----------



## g5000 (Feb 25, 2020)

beautress said:


> Senator Tom Cotton​The New York Times, the VOICE OF THE DEMOCRAT PARTY has severely criticized Republican Senator Tom Cotton about his findings that China is holding back the real number of Corona virus cases.
> 
> Senator Cotton's biography from Wikipedia: Thomas Bryant Cotton (born May 13, 1977) is an American attorney, military veteran, and politician serving as the junior United States senator for Arkansas since January 3, 2015. He is a member of the Republican Party. In 2005, he enlisted in the U.S. Army, where he rose to the rank of captain. Cotton's military background includes service in Afghanistan and deployment to Iraq during Operation Iraqi Freedom; he is a Bronze Star recipient. Cotton served in the United States House of Representatives.​And why have the Demmie voices of the NYT and WaPo been condemning him for scaring people. Because he is also pro-life. The big fat morons of the Press!!!
> 
> ...


Tom Cotton is an idiot spreading an idiotic conspiracy theory.

If you want everyone to take you seriously, then stop making shit up!  Otherwise, only retards listen to you.

It's very simple.


----------



## okfine (Feb 25, 2020)

Naval Base Ventura County Point Mugu Might Be Used As Coronavirus Quarantine Site » KVTA


----------



## B. Kidd (Feb 25, 2020)

g5000 said:


> Some rednecks in Alabama are already going full retard, demanding no COVID-19 people be quarantined in their inbred state.
> 
> The worst stupid shit always starts in the Deep South.



Yet, the South tends to always rise again for good reason; they ignore 's like you!


----------



## B. Kidd (Feb 25, 2020)

American potheads will be the first to contract this virus.
Share a spliff, pass that bong around!

"Don't Bogart that joint, my Chink. Pass it over here...".


----------



## g5000 (Feb 25, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Expert: Chinese Scientists Sell Lab Animals as Meat on the Black Market


Bullshit. 

Fiction.

Why do you idiots continue to drink Breitbart's piss?


----------



## beautress (Feb 25, 2020)

g5000 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Senator Tom Cotton​The New York Times, the VOICE OF THE DEMOCRAT PARTY has severely criticized Republican Senator Tom Cotton about his findings that China is holding back the real number of Corona virus cases.
> ...


Learned it at NYT and WAPO? Got it.


----------



## justoffal (Feb 25, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



So what's the deal on this anyway are they thinking that this is a biological weapon that spilled out?


----------



## james bond (Feb 26, 2020)

Trump might know something because he said, "“They've had a rough patch and... it looks like they're getting it under control more and more,” Trump said. “They're getting it more and more under control so I think that's a problem that's going to go away, but we lost almost 1,000 points yesterday on the (stock) market.”

Gilead has been testing its remdesivir vaccine on Wuhan Chinese since early February and will announce the results in April -- Gilead’s Drug Leads Global Race for Coronavirus Treatment.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Feb 26, 2020)

justoffal said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



yes


----------



## tigerred59 (Feb 26, 2020)

*God help the United States if this virus takes hold in this nation. We have a president that has a administration that is gutted, prone to lie for the president, hide facts and embellish the truth. Trump's own tweet spoke volume of his views on this, the idiot was talking about the damn stock market???*

*He's to give a speech on this today and honestly, why would anyone believe one word that comes out of that mouth...thus the price we pay for supporting his lies since day one.*

*Already the warnings are there and yet, we have a president that don't LIKE BAD NEWS....again, God help us if this thing takes hold here....my only hope is that it starts and stops at the door of GOP senators, STARTING WITH MITCH!!!*


----------



## tigerred59 (Feb 26, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.
> 
> The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.
> 
> I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


*I'll tell you why, because God forbid, CAPITALISM STOPS THE TRUMPS FROM MAKING A BUCK!!*


----------



## tigerred59 (Feb 26, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...


*This soon to be pandemic is a sure sign of global warming....viruses thrive in warm moist environments and as the planet heats up, the more lingering these viruses remain among us. History has shown that most pathogens start during warm times of the season. Its only gonna get worse people if you keep ignoring the signs and science.*


----------



## justoffal (Feb 26, 2020)

B. Kidd said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Some rednecks in Alabama are already going full retard, demanding no COVID-19 people be quarantined in their inbred state.
> ...



Why does Beto O'Rourke have the look of a freshly violated alter boy?

Jo


----------



## justoffal (Feb 26, 2020)

tigerred59 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



Pandemics are a good thing they weed out the weak ones. The remaining survivors go on to establish a stronger gene pool.

Jo


----------



## justoffal (Feb 26, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



Good God.....what the hell is the matter with these people?

Jo


----------



## tigerred59 (Feb 26, 2020)

justoffal said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


*When blonde blue eyed babies began to die, you keep that in mind....few minorities live among Chinese ppl in this country...they pretty live around white folk, just sayin........*


----------



## RodISHI (Feb 26, 2020)

tigerred59 said:


> *God help the United States if this virus takes hold in this nation. We have a president that has a administration that is gutted, prone to lie for the president, hide facts and embellish the truth. Trump's own tweet spoke volume of his views on this, the idiot was talking about the damn stock market???*
> 
> *He's to give a speech on this today and honestly, why would anyone believe one word that comes out of that mouth...thus the price we pay for supporting his lies since day one.*
> 
> *Already the warnings are there and yet, we have a president that don't LIKE BAD NEWS....again, God help us if this thing takes hold here....my only hope is that it starts and stops at the door of GOP senators, STARTING WITH MITCH!!!*


Your spending too much time listening to lies or making them up; I do not know which.

January 29: President Trump establishes a dozen-member Coronavirus Task Force led by Secretary of Health and Human Services Alex Azar. February 25: Democrat Senator spread misinformation, falsely claims "Trump has put no one in charge of Coronavirus."


----------



## ColonelAngus (Feb 26, 2020)

tigerred59 said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.
> ...



 Are you busy making a vaccine?


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Feb 26, 2020)

Raconteur Report: What Next?

Get to the stores before a stampede


----------



## Dick Foster (Feb 26, 2020)

I don't know about any of you folks but my Bullshit radar is stating to get a lot of hits on this whole coronavirus thing. It seems way too convenient for too many parties.
 Let's start with China. What happened to the Hong Kong uprising all of a sudden? While were on China, it seems very convenient for them concerning Trump and the up coming election. If you haven't checked lately Trump is a very painful thorn in their side.
 Of course it gives our ever lovin media something to talk about so they can sell ad slots and make mo money. 
Then of course let's not forget our very own left wing lunatics who would do anything up to and including selling their own mothers and daughters into prostitution in order to further their own agenda and keep their asses planted comfortably in those seats in gubberment. Crashing  the economy  couldn't  be any more convenient in their war against that bad orange man Trump who is using the state of the economy to hammer them brutally over their pointy little empty heads daily. 
Once you start looking at real numbers, facts and data, it just refuses to stack up to all of the hullabaloo these folks are making it out to be.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Feb 26, 2020)

I don’t get it
6 billion people and 30,000 cases with 2,000 deaths. Yeah it’s new and spooky but way more than that die in the USA alone each year from pneumonia


----------



## Zander (Feb 26, 2020)

Covid-19 is a real money maker for Big Pharma. $2.5 Billion......

Dems ding Trump’s $2.5 billion coronavirus request as ‘too little, too late’


----------



## WEATHER53 (Feb 26, 2020)

And the usual nuts who celebrated the bird flu , SARS  Ebola, , and the half dozen other “end of mandkind” issues that they relish.


----------



## RodISHI (Feb 26, 2020)

Zander said:


> Covid-19 is a real money maker for Big Pharma. $2.5 Billion......
> 
> Dems ding Trump’s $2.5 billion coronavirus request as ‘too little, too late’


Schumer wants 8.5 to help the world combat it. If congress approves it needs to be spent here on facilities here. Not new vaccines, etc but care.

COV-19 is a designated at Biosafety Level 4. We only have 13 labs in the country that are designated BL4.


----------



## Dick Foster (Feb 26, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> I don’t get it
> 6 billion people and 30,000 cases with 2,000 deaths. Yeah it’s new and spooky but way more than that die in the USA alone each year from pneumonia



Hell way more than that die every year from the annual flu outbreak. That's one of the blips on my BS radar. At the end of the day this is just another flu virus and from all reports it's more or less a less virulent and milder form than previous outbreaks.


----------



## justoffal (Feb 26, 2020)

tigerred59 said:


> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> > tigerred59 said:
> ...



Interesting point actually....

China is nearly homogenous....not quite but almost.
We on the other hand are well mixed in most of our population centers....
How it will work out is anyone's guess.  

This thing is not virulent but it makes up for that by being extremely contagious...so even though the death rate is less than the average flu....it promises to hit really big numbers which will make even a 2 percent death rate catastrophic.

JO


----------



## conserveguy877 (Feb 26, 2020)

Wow! While nObama was president there was Ebola and Mers. But the Fake News goes on full assault over another case of the flu!


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Feb 26, 2020)

Good stuff

SiG's blog last night, this excerpt and ensuing discussion, sourced to commenter and fellow-blogger LL:

"President Xi went on the record, essentially saying that it was an accidental release from their own bug factory yesterday. Some media outlets picked it up. If the White House suggests that it's an engineered product, I think that the DJI will tank and drag a lot of stocks with it."

RTWT. Including LL's original post on the topic.
That may be what happened, and what will, but I think ascribing this as any sort of admission by Xi - yet - goes a teeny bit beyond what can be sourced.

But there's a much bigger problem if the underlying assumption is true, and that China has let a bio-weapon slip past the goalie and hit the streets, worldwide.

Such would pretty much open the ball on economic and diplomatic sanctions and other retaliation against China amongst nuclear powers and expulsion from the UN Security Council, for openers. And then things get ugly.

But let's grant LL's premise, arguendo.

Nota bene the dearth of any authoritative scientific commentary from the CDC, HHS, ASAMRIID, Korea, Japan, Oz, Italy, or WHO, et al, about something that should be rapidly confirmable with nothing more complicated than microscopy and basic biolab analysis, and something that was or should have been known to them all nearly two months ago.
So there would be two possibilities:


A) TPTB are capable (and did) recognize an obvious bio-engineered virus escape into the world at large.

B) TPTB are not capable (and did not) recognize the escape of an obvious bio-engineered virus into the world at large.


Either way, the follow-on conversations should be breathtaking.
I'll grab some chips and a cold drink.
Talk amongst yourselves.

And we repeat for emphasis:
Regardless of the biological effects of this virus, and the potential for direct pandemic results, or not, the second- and third order effects are likely to be far, far more significant, far-reaching, and long-lasting.

If you aren't mentally playing 14D chess with this stuff in your heads, you're already behind the curve.

All links hEre 
Raconteur Report: Gorilla, 800#, 1 each

Went on water n rice stock up run 
Saw three people that were definitely doing water on purpose 
The Costco brand and Nestle on sale were raped ...just a few broken cases they had layin on the skids other bRands good to go .....with stock on top 

All it takes is for the bumbling feds  to  quarantine one town and you'll get a nation wide run ...if by some chance  the semis stop rolling ...spicy!


----------



## RodISHI (Feb 26, 2020)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Good stuff
> 
> SiG's blog last night, this excerpt and ensuing discussion, sourced to commenter and fellow-blogger LL:
> 
> ...


It is going to be interesting to watch it all go down. Too bad perverts ruined the BSA and GSA as no more be prepared exist among many in this latest what is supposed to be adults. Twitter is flush with OMG we're all gonna die from the TDS crowd. I laughed but its sorta sad in a way. 

Then when president Trump announced that his second would be in charge they really went wild. I had not known before this evening that vice president Pence forced the HIV crowd into having unprotected sex and the druggies into sharing their drug needles in Indiana until this evening (sarcasm intended). I believe those panic TDS peeps really must think money grows on trees and everyone who doesn't abide in those nasty habits should have leaders who spend every dime on abortions, needles for druggies, etc...

For those concerned they can't afford a 10lb bag of rice to keep their lil tummy's filled I'm a bit sorry for ya but fact is every few generations go through some sort of financial crisis just as a reminder that you don't always get what you want no matter how much you whine. They should be thanking God daily that they are blessed to live in such a wonderful country but instead they are bitching because we have a vice president who prays that Jesus will lead him in all his ways.


----------



## tigerred59 (Feb 26, 2020)

*Ladies and Gent.....we are fucked....that bs conference the clown meat gave today....we are fucked. All I gotta say is, keep you eyes and ears and mouth closed when around "certain" ppl and stay home if you can...we are fucked...Pence in charge of this shit??????? OMG we are fucked

This may indeed be God's way of paying us back for Trump, I just hope his supporters who love seeing kids in cages, are hit the hardest!!*


----------



## tigerred59 (Feb 26, 2020)

conserveguy877 said:


> Wow! While nObama was president there was Ebola and Mers. But the Fake News goes on full assault over another case of the flu!


*AND THEY SHOULD STAY ON HIS WHITE FUCKIN ASS...TRUMP IS NOT WELL, HE'S A LIAR, YOU CAN'T BELIEVE A GOTDAMN THING THIS BITCH SAYS, YOU BLIND BASTARD...HE CAN NOT BE TRUSTED....WE TRUSTED OBAMA, YOU WHITE FOOL!!*


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Feb 26, 2020)

justoffal said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > justoffal said:
> ...


Northern California has 1st coronavirus case of unknown origin, CDC says


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Feb 26, 2020)

83 New Yorkers in 'Voluntary Isolation' for Coronavirus Testing


----------



## WEATHER53 (Feb 27, 2020)

OMG one case possibly in the USA and now the economy loses trillions. It’s manipulation bullshit


----------



## WEATHER53 (Feb 27, 2020)

tigerred59 said:


> conserveguy877 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow! While nObama was president there was Ebola and Mers. But the Fake News goes on full assault over another case of the flu!
> ...


You belong in a nut house and not here. USMB, legal resources tell me promoting a panic is illegal.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Feb 27, 2020)

Get your shit together USMB
You’ve become a septic tank display board for the mentally ill who actually want people to die and relish in the suffering and anxiety it creates
That’s not freedom of expression. That’s freedom to be a low life gutter snipe


----------



## g5000 (Feb 27, 2020)

Now there is a case in Northern California in a person who did not travel to any of the affected countries.

What I would like to know is how the local lab there was able to detect it.  Does every lab in America already have the gene sequence somehow?


----------



## g5000 (Feb 27, 2020)

Ah.

CT provides best diagnosis for COVID-19

_In a study of more than 1,000 patients published in the journal Radiology, chest CT outperformed lab testing in the diagnosis of 2019 novel coronavirus disease (COVID-19). The researchers concluded that CT should be used as the primary screening tool for COVID-19.

In the absence of specific therapeutic drugs or vaccines for COVID-19, it is essential to detect the disease at an early stage and immediately isolate an infected patient from the healthy population._


Still, I would like to know how they know it isn't a false positive.


----------



## g5000 (Feb 27, 2020)

I checked the Dow right after it opened and it was down 500 points.

My first thought was that couldn't be right.

But it appears it is.


----------



## g5000 (Feb 27, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> OMG one case possibly in the USA and now the economy loses trillions. It’s manipulation bullshit


If someone has COVID-19 and they have not traveled to any of the infected countries, then that is the next stage of contagion. 

Worse, a person is contagious before they show any symptoms, so that one person could have infected many other people by now.  If that person has school age children, they could infect their entire school and then its all over for that town and the US.

We will have to wait and see what develops.

I'm hoping it is a false positive.


----------



## g5000 (Feb 27, 2020)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Good stuff
> 
> SiG's blog last night, this excerpt and ensuing discussion, sourced to commenter and fellow-blogger LL:
> 
> "President Xi went on the record, essentially saying that it was an accidental release from their own bug factory yesterday.


Total horseshit.  Xi has said no such thing.

Stupid dumb fucks parroting stupid conspiracy theories are NOT helping.


----------



## g5000 (Feb 27, 2020)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Raconteur Report: What Next?
> 
> Get to the stores before a stampede


I have a very large pantry which I always keep stocked with lots of canned goods, medical supplies, vitamins, water and other beverages, and so forth.

My family jokingly refers to it as "the bunker".  It actually is underground.


----------



## g5000 (Feb 27, 2020)

I listened to Trump's presser last night on the radio.

My first impression was that he sounded the most presidential I have ever heard him.  And I am a Never-Trumper.

But then he went off the rails toward the end, making really stupid claims.  Damn it.  Someone should have pulled him off the podium sooner.


----------



## g5000 (Feb 27, 2020)

tigerred59 said:


> *This may indeed be God's way of paying us back for Trump*


By starting a plague in China?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Feb 27, 2020)

The problem for the markets is that, though total deaths are going down, the number of countries that have to institute quarrantine protocols, etc, is going up.

That hurts business opportunity more than the actual death count to a great extent.

A Romanian man this morning tested positive for Covid19 after returning from a hunting trip with an Italian guy that was not showing symptoms.

Now both are Covid19 positive. The Romanian authorities are now watching traffic between Romania and Italy like hawks.

This has the side effect of slowing commerce, which reduces profits just from the added time of doing business, etc.

Seeing this kind of interference in business, for good reason, makes investors want to shift their money to unaffected parts of the global economy or go to safe havens like Bonds and crypto.

This means sell off on Wall Street to retrieve capital.


----------



## White 6 (Feb 27, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> The problem for the markets is that, though total deaths are going down, the number of countries that have to institute quarrantine protocols, etc, is going up.
> 
> That hurts business opportunity more than the actual death count to a great extent.
> 
> ...


Jim, it will effectively go around the world before a vaccine can be produced and distributed.  Even then, it will be with us forever, a new paradigm along with the existing flu viruses we contend with and vaccinate for now.  Get by this year and it will work out.  
Markets will adjust and settle down.  The wall street crowd has always been a twitchy herd.
You are my age or better.  I suspect you adjusted your mix to cover your ass, as I did several years ago after that financial crowd tanked the economy.
Did you see on your taxes this year that it specifically asks about activity with crypto currency?  Boy how times change from when we were kids.


----------



## g5000 (Feb 27, 2020)

I just checked the price of oil.

Crude oil futures are now at $46.  That is going to send Russia into recession.  That will have ripple effects.

Link


----------



## g5000 (Feb 27, 2020)

White 6 said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > The problem for the markets is that, though total deaths are going down, the number of countries that have to institute quarrantine protocols, etc, is going up.
> ...


I'm taking vitamin C and have been giving it to my wife.  If our kids get COVID-19, they are young enough to shake it off.  

My wife has a suppressed immune system, so she is vulnerable.


----------



## g5000 (Feb 27, 2020)

With all the rumors and conspiracy theories I am seeing about this event, it appears stupidity is more contagious among humans than this virus.


----------



## White 6 (Feb 27, 2020)

g5000 said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...


Another thing to possible look at is zinc Glutemate lozenges.  My understanding is many viruses such as colds and flus, initially only reproduce in a narrow band of ph and the relatively neutral body chemistries found in the sinuses.  Zinc Glutemate supposedly helps kind of like souring the petri dish. Taste terrible and you'll breath a smell a little like licorice for hours.  I am no doctor, but for some reason I have stayed very healthy all my life. and I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express a lot back in my working days.   Good luck to you and yours.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Feb 27, 2020)

G5000 10 paid posts  of panic


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Feb 27, 2020)

The Chinese bioweapon lab sells the experimental animals to the Wuhan meat market for extra money.

Author argues the coronavirus behind the COVID-19 outbreak may have leaked from a Chinese virology lab

There's  the connection.

This kind of exotic meat is routinely smuggled into this country.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Feb 28, 2020)

The fake panic manipulation continues.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Feb 28, 2020)

The statistics are interesting. 60 cases in the USA.

Weather, maybe you shouldn’t read the thread if it upsets you,


----------



## tigerred59 (Feb 28, 2020)

g5000 said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > *This may indeed be God's way of paying us back for Trump*
> ...


*Shit, everything we just about own comes from China, where the hell you been, son*


----------



## tigerred59 (Feb 28, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> The fake panic manipulation continues.


*Hey, how bout that Market that's TANKING with all that FAKE NEW BULLSHIT.....LOLOLOLO*


----------



## tigerred59 (Feb 28, 2020)

g5000 said:


> I just checked the price of oil.
> 
> Crude oil futures are now at $46.  That is going to send Russia into recession.  That will have ripple effects.
> 
> Link


*Trump is confusing them hillbilly ingrates that follow him to Klan rallies and buy his  bullshit by the truck loads, with them highly educated greedy jew mfs and retired white boy fucks that play the market....He seems to think everybody likes the smell of Trump shit. Every time he opens his mouth, the market reacts  negatively...somebody needs to tweet the bastard and tell him, not every body in the country is stupid like them white mf's that camp on your nuts!!*


----------



## ColonelAngus (Feb 28, 2020)

CWayne said:


> How many people died from the flu in 2019?
> 
> In total, the CDC estimates that up to 42.9 million *people* got sick during the 2018-*2019 flu* season, 647,000 *people* were hospitalized and 61,200 *died*.
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/news/health-...is-a-bigger-threat-to-the-us-than-coronavirus



Article seems pretty stupid now.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Feb 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> > How many people died from the flu in 2019?
> ...


The Spanish flu had a 0.7% death rate among resolved cases.

The Covid19 virus is at a 7% death rate among resolved cases.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Feb 28, 2020)

People went from saying it was nothing to now freaking out.  Some really stupid people out there.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Feb 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> People went from saying it was nothing to now freaking out.  Some really stupid people out there.


Covid19 is now in 60 countries and the geographical spread is more damaging to Global trade than the body count.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Feb 28, 2020)

So amazing that this has been politicized by left wing nuts.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Feb 28, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > People went from saying it was nothing to now freaking out.  Some really stupid people out there.
> ...



It’s amazing how many stupid people don’t understand.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 28, 2020)

tigerred59 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > I just checked the price of oil.
> ...



But try as you might, you can't blame the recent dives in the market on Trump


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 28, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > People went from saying it was nothing to now freaking out.  Some really stupid people out there.
> ...




And FINALLY the WHO has determined the virus is at very high global level...…….it's only taken them over a month to figure that out???


----------



## ColonelAngus (Feb 28, 2020)

60 in the US is nothing to sneeze at.


----------



## Meister (Feb 28, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > CWayne said:
> ...


With the overwhelming amount of deaths in China.....not so much in other countries.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Feb 28, 2020)

Meister said:


> With the overwhelming amount of deaths in China.....not so much in other countries.


That does not matter for the Global economy so much as how many nations are going into quarrantine mode to stop the spread of the disease in their own country.


----------



## Meister (Feb 28, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > With the overwhelming amount of deaths in China.....not so much in other countries.
> ...


That wasn't my point, Jim.  My point is that 7% death rate is misleading regarding the global trend with this disease.
Of course, it will have a global impact on ours and others economy, that's a given.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 28, 2020)

Meister said:


> That wasn't my point, Jim. My point is that 7% death rate is misleading regarding the global trend with this disease.


Correct. That number will absolutely increase, as the virus spreads.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Feb 28, 2020)

Meister said:


> That wasn't my point, Jim.  My point is that 7% death rate is misleading regarding the global trend with this disease.
> Of course, it will have a global impact on ours and others economy, that's a given.


My numbers are global numbers, and in some places like Iran the numbers are much worse than in China, and some places like the EU is pretty much just ignoring the whole thing.


----------



## Meister (Feb 28, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > That wasn't my point, Jim. My point is that 7% death rate is misleading regarding the global trend with this disease.
> ...


Thank you Capt. Obvious, the number will increase.


----------



## Meister (Feb 28, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > That wasn't my point, Jim.  My point is that 7% death rate is misleading regarding the global trend with this disease.
> ...


The huge amount of cases and the amount of deaths in China skews the total numbers for the rest of the world, even when including Iran.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Feb 28, 2020)

I am getting a lot of vibes that liberals are loving this virus for political purposes.

Thoroughly enjoying the market crash too. Pretty sick.


----------



## Meister (Feb 28, 2020)

Persistence Of Memory said:


> I am getting a lot of vibes that liberals are loving this virus for political purposes.
> 
> Thoroughly enjoying the market crash too. Pretty sick.


Indeed, they are grabbing at  straws at this point.  They know the elections are coming, and they
know that their stable of candidates are nothing but buffoons.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 28, 2020)

Meister said:


> Thank you Capt. Obvious, the number will increase.


*The percentage, i.e., the rate, genius. 

Read a weeeee bit more slowly.


----------



## froggy (Feb 28, 2020)

You’re Likely to Get the Coronavirus


----------



## CWayne (Feb 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> > How many people died from the flu in 2019?
> ...


Not really.  The flu is still a bigger threat.


----------



## Meister (Feb 28, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you Capt. Obvious, the number will increase.
> ...


It seems that those countries with poor healthcare are the ones with a high mortality rate.

So what you got....other than a hope and prayer things get worse for us?
It could get worse regarding the mortality, but we aren't seeing it.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Feb 28, 2020)

CWayne said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > CWayne said:
> ...



Depends how you quantify.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Feb 28, 2020)

Meister said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> > I am getting a lot of vibes that liberals are loving this virus for political purposes.
> ...


A bunch of autistics would be better.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 28, 2020)

Meister said:


> It seems that those countries with poor healthcare are the ones with a high mortality rate


No kidding? That's deep.

Yes, the death rate will increase as the virus spreads, and that is one big reason. You're sitting in the country ranked about #32 in WHO rankings, so heads up.

I don't hope things get worse. It's you and your redneck pals rooting for the brown people to get weeded out.


----------



## CWayne (Feb 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...


Everything can depend on how it is quantified.

In sheer numbers alone, the flu is a bigger threat to America.  The Corvid19 virus has some scary aspects to it, but we have the foremost healthcare system in the world and I think we'll deal with it as well as we deal with the flu.  

The economic hit, however; has been rediculous.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 28, 2020)

CWayne said:


> but we have the foremost healthcare system in the world


#32, actually. Unless you measure our system by something other than health outcomes.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Feb 28, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > It seems that those countries with poor healthcare are the ones with a high mortality rate
> ...


Dude. 
Do you read your S before you post? If Trump didn't nix china flights we'd be F now. You called him a racist. You want to run the country???


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 28, 2020)

Persistence Of Memory said:


> If Trump didn't nix china flights we'd be F now.


Uh...what? The virus is already here.



Persistence Of Memory said:


> You called him a racist.


Yes, I like to treat sissy bullies like him the way they treat others, then watch them cry about it. And here you are, complaining for him. Don't worry, I was being facetious.


----------



## CWayne (Feb 28, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> > but we have the foremost healthcare system in the world
> ...


I do measure it by things other than outcome, thanks.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Feb 28, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> > If Trump didn't nix china flights we'd be F now.
> ...


Yeah from cruise boats and people already infected. I believe one case in S infested Cali. I know you're kidding, but CNN ain't.

And who do you have? A near 80 yr old Bolshevic with a bad ticker?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 28, 2020)

CWayne said:


> I do measure it by things other than outcome, thanks.


Which is stupid, and only done out of convenience for a shaky political point. 

Yes, I know.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 28, 2020)

Persistence Of Memory said:


> Yeah from cruise boats and people already infected.


Uh...as opposed to people not infected? Wat? You do understand how contagions work, right?


----------



## CWayne (Feb 28, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> > I do measure it by things other than outcome, thanks.
> ...


Seriously?  Are you that far gone down your need to destroy the US that you would make such a statement?

Lets set a fictitious example.

A 20-year-old man is in a horrible car accident.  He has three of his four limbs crushed and they required an hour to extract him from the wreckage.  That is an hour in which the tissue had no blood supply and consequently was in necrosis.

Anywhere in the world, the man would likely die.  Let say that in this case, the managed to excise the dead tissue and repair internal injury, but as a result, he life, which might have been 70 years, ended when he was 45.

He lost 25 years!  How horrible.  The healthcare system sucked!

Yet, he managed to get another 25 years after the accident because of the healthcare he received.

.So, which outcome do you think is the ONLY determining factor?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 28, 2020)

CWayne said:


> Seriously? Are you that far gone down your need to destroy the US that you would make such a statement?


Actually, asshole, I point out our pathetic WHO rankings because I want to improve the country.

And you ignore them, because they undermine your cultish, overwrought political points.

I have facts, you have fetishes, neuroses, and gut feelings.

So it goes...


----------



## CWayne (Feb 28, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously? Are you that far gone down your need to destroy the US that you would make such a statement?
> ...


You have cherries, as in cherry-picked facts.  

I do take note of the sudden hostility from you, which indicates to me that you don't really have an argument and your facts are weak.

So, let's get back to you asking ME if I measure world-class healthcare by another metric.  You see, you asked me for an opinion and I gave it.

I do NOT measure how good a healthcare system is based on outcome.

How can anyone use that as a measurement?

The fact that Americans live as long as they do base on just their fucking diet alone is a testament to how good our healthcare system is.

When you have the patient actively working against you and you still manage to get close to the top in longevity, well that says something.

So, go pick some more cherries and put them out there for everyone else.  I'll stick with my beliefs.  m'Kay?


----------



## conserveguy877 (Feb 28, 2020)

tigerred59 said:


> conserveguy877 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow! While nObama was president there was Ebola and Mers. But the Fake News goes on full assault over another case of the flu!
> ...


TDS.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 28, 2020)

CWayne said:


> You have cherries, as in cherry-picked facts.


False. I have the WHO rankings, the only set of facts from the world's top health research group.

Just shut up, you're embarrassing yourself.


----------



## CWayne (Feb 28, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> > You have cherries, as in cherry-picked facts.
> ...


You do know that doesn't work, right?

In fact, you embarrass yourself each and every time you use it.

The outcome of healthcare isn't the principle determinant of how good it is.

I'd invite you to look at the demographics of factors that affect mortality rates, such as diet, race, environment; you won't though because you're locked in your hate.

How sad for you.


Say goodnight Gracie.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 28, 2020)

CWayne said:


> You do know that doesn't work, right?


Yes, I know. But still worth saying.

Sorry, but I will defer to career doctors and scientists at the world's premier health research organization over some uneducated slob trying to preen dear leader's image. Surely you understand.


----------



## CWayne (Feb 28, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> > You do know that doesn't work, right?
> ...


LOL

I'm far more educated than you are.

Night Nancy.


----------



## Meister (Feb 28, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > It seems that those countries with poor healthcare are the ones with a high mortality rate
> ...


Project much, asshole?  It seems that if we were as bad as WHO says we are, the virus would be out of control by this time.
Weed out brown people????What the fuck are you talking about?  Where in hell did that come from?
Fucking twit.


----------



## Meister (Feb 28, 2020)

CWayne said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > CWayne said:
> ...


Well to be fair.....anyone with a third grade education is more educated than Fort Funny, aka Capt. Obvious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Feb 28, 2020)

64 in the US. Most from the quarantined cruise ship, 44.

2020 coronavirus outbreak in the United States - Wikipedia


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 28, 2020)

CWayne said:


> I'm far more educated than you are.


But you are an uneducated slob compared to the career doctors and scientists at the CDC and WHO. That's a fact.

And the fact that you didn't puzzle out this as my meaning shows that you actually are a bit dense.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 28, 2020)

Meister said:


> Project much, asshole? It seems that if we were as bad as WHO says we are, the virus would be out of control by this time.


It seems that way to you, because you are a reactionary, loudmouthed moron who just doesn't know much about much. Always  happy to clarify.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Feb 29, 2020)

Oregon Officials Confirm Third Coronavirus Case "Of Unknown Origin"; Risk Of "Community Outbreak" Is High

*Update (2130ET):* During the presser - which is still ongoing - Oregon officials confirmed that the case is of "unknown origin", the third such case in the US. The individual is a Washington County resident, *but has spent time at the Forest Hills elementary school in Oswego. The school will inform students and family about the risks. *

*The case will remain "presumptive" until they get the test result back from Atlanta, though CDC protocols call for treating presumptive cases as legitimate cases. For the record, the Oregon state health lab was able to conduct an initial test, which came back positive. *

Amazingly, officials confirmed that the patient is still hospitalized, and has been isolated, but hasn't been subjected to "quarantine" status. They're reportedly being treated at a hospital in Hillsborough Oregon run by Kaiser Permanente.

Health officials said they're scrambling to trace the patient's movements over the past days and weeks and ferret out anyone who might have come into contact with her during that time.

"The most important thing to do - as mundane as it sounds - cover your face when you sneeze, wash your hands, and if you have any flu-like symptoms, stay home."​


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Feb 29, 2020)

"This Is Serious" - Virus Hunter Who Discovered Ebola Discusses 'Worst-Case Scenario' For Coronavirus

As the coronavirus becomes the all-consuming news story of the moment, the Financial Times decided to invite an extremely apropos guest for this weekend's "Lunch with the FT". That guest is: Belgian scientist Peter Piot, the "Mick Jagger of Microbes", best known for discovering the Ebola virus.

Obviously well-qualified, how does Piot feel about COVID-19? He didn't mince words: *"This is serious." *

*"I’m not the scaremongering type,"* he says. "But I think this is serious in the sense that we can’t afford not to consider it as a serious threat."

*"It could be that, indeed, it’s going to be over in a few months,"* he continues, crunching into a tempura-covered sage leaf. "But just take the counterfactual. We say, ‘OK, it’s fine and we don’t do anything.’ I bet that we would already have had far more cases in Singapore, the UK, Germany. *Let’s not forget, we are already well over 1,000 deaths. That’s not a detail."*​
The interview took place on Feb. 13, which means that since Piot made these comments, 1,500 more people have died, and serious outbreaks have emerged in Iran, South Korea and Italy. Saudi Arabia has halted pilgrimages to Mecca, and Japanese PM Shinzo Abe has asked all schools in the country to close....

With all this in mind, the "big question", as Piot sees it, is how many will ultimately be infected.

"Now, let’s say, the mortality rate is 1 per cent. *So, the big question is, how many people will get infected? Are we talking about hundreds of thousands or millions? Now 1 per cent of one million is 10,000; that’s 10,000 people who will die," he says.*

"It’s clearly not Sars," he continues, referring to severe acute respiratory syndrome, which killed nearly one in 10 who contracted it 17 years ago. "That’s the good news. But the bad news is, it spreads much faster. The Sars virus sits deep in your lungs. With this virus, it seems that it’s in your throat and that’s why it’s far more contagious."​
But since there is no vaccine, Piot pointed out that if it things do get bad, we're screwed, since we only have "medieval" methods of containment at our disposal.

"Secondly, we have no vaccine. All we have is medieval ways of containment: isolation, quarantine, contact tracing."

Piot then offered an interesting comparison to the AIDS outbreak. He recalls that, back in 1981, when the first AIDS cases were discovered among six or seven gay men in California, nobody expected it to go on to infect 75 million people.

In situations like this, he adds, it's always better to overreact than to dismiss the threat.

Piot remembers hearing about the first cases of a mysterious virus in Los Angeles in 1981. "The first report of HIV was six or seven gay men in California. Cumulatively, now we have, like, 75m people who have been infected. Who would have thought that then? Nobody. I’d rather be accused of overreacting than of not doing my job."​


----------



## tigerred59 (Feb 29, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> OMG one case possibly in the USA and now the economy loses trillions. It’s manipulation bullshit


*The world does not begin in the US....I just hope you have stock and are near an open window*


----------



## ColonelAngus (Feb 29, 2020)

66 cases in the US, 44 of them from one cruise ship.  No fatalities.

Doesn’t seem we should panic.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 29, 2020)

Press conference on-going right now.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Feb 29, 2020)

If you look at that John Hopkins map indicating all of the cases of the virus, all of the cases in the U.S. are along the border perimeter that people refer to as a so-called 100 mile constitution-free paperz pleez zone.

Coincidence?


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 29, 2020)

A good press conference. Appropriate input by the medical experts and political leaders on point with our response to a developing issue. I appreciated that the President made a point of taking questions from journalists from a variety of outlets.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 29, 2020)

Travel to Iran, South Korea, or Italy now advised against.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Feb 29, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Travel to Iran, South Korea, or Italy now advised against.


And Japan might get added to it too, and Germany and France, once they start to die.

France seems to be ignoring the whole thing.


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 29, 2020)

However, this is a lie.

Survey said that 38% of beer drinkers say they wouldn't buy Corona for any reason at all, including presumably they prefer other beer.
Only 4% of surveyed people who usually drink Corona say they would stop.


----------



## Meathead (Mar 1, 2020)

As if now 88,365 cases 3001  deaths and 42,738 recovered in 67 countries. While all will increase, it is not the bubonic plague that the media would have us believe.


----------



## okfine (Mar 1, 2020)

The following article depicts what happens when people make shit up and get the public on edge:

https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2020/03/01/quarantine-alabama-conspiracy-chaos-coronavirus/


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 1, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


Can anyone remember anything before the media started hyping this fucking disease????


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 1, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Travel to Iran, South Korea, or Italy now advised against.
> ...



Don't blame them.

We've had one die that I know of.....

While losing 10,000 to the flue.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 1, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> We've had one die that I know of.....
> 
> While losing 10,000 to the flue.


Which, as any functioning, rational adult should be able to puzzle out, is because the flu is not contained, is ubiquitous, and is controlled somewhat by existing vaccines.. Since the major concern here is containing and prepping for the spread of the covid-19 virus, your comment is painfully stupid, and you should shut up immediately.


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 1, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > We've had one die that I know of.....
> ...


That makes no motherfucking sense whatsoever.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 1, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > We've had one die that I know of.....
> ...



Whose major concern ?

Yours ?

Because Fox News told you it should be ?


----------



## August West (Mar 2, 2020)

okfine said:


> The following article depicts what happens when people make shit up and get the public on edge:
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2020/03/01/quarantine-alabama-conspiracy-chaos-coronavirus/


This virus is like Christmas morning every day for conspiracy theorists.


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 2, 2020)

This morning the radio reported 3 more deaths in Washington State *BRINGING THE TOTAL TO FIVE!*

Thats not as many as libs are hoping for but the day is still young


----------



## depotoo (Mar 2, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> This morning the radio reported 3 more deaths in Washington State *BRINGING THE TOTAL TO FIVE!*
> 
> Thats not as many as libs are hoping for but the day is still young


Sadly it hit a facility of our most vulnerable, a long term care nursing facility.


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 2, 2020)

depotoo said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > This morning the radio reported 3 more deaths in Washington State *BRINGING THE TOTAL TO FIVE!*
> ...


Thats sad

Virus’s are easy to spread in a hospital or nursing home


----------



## basquebromance (Mar 2, 2020)

Protecting our People and our Economy from Coronavirus


----------



## Aletheia4u (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## Kilroy2 (Mar 4, 2020)

We are not in a pandemic situation yet and it would be hard to compare previous situations because medical technology has improved dramatically over time.

 In times like this you have to have faith in technology which hopefully can minimize actual deaths and halt the spread of the problem.

I received an email from a business selling masks.

if people start wearing masks, how can you tell the difference between the good the bad and the ugly

Well with Trump promises, I am sure some of us feel a lot safer

President Trump reassured the crowd that he had jawboned the nation’s pharmaceutical companies into quickly tackling the coronavirus.

“They’re going to have vaccines, I think, relatively soon,” he said.

But “soon” was correct only if it meant 12 to 18 months from now


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Mar 4, 2020)

Coronavirus is mutating and its death rate is higher than originally thought | Metro News


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 4, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Whose major concern ?
> 
> Yours ?


Everyone's. It doesn't matter if you are too stupid or cultish to understand.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## JimBowie1958 (Mar 4, 2020)

Well, the wife told me two of her office mates returned from Italy last week and today the goobermint quarantined them for 2 weeks.

So She and I might be coming down with the bug in a week or so, lol.

So if I stop posting, you'll know why.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Mar 4, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Well, the wife told me two of her office mates returned from Italy last week and today the goobermint quarantined them for 2 weeks.
> 
> So She and I might be coming down with the bug in a week or so, lol.
> 
> So if I stop posting, you'll know why.



I know you are being silly, but also be smart my friend.

You’ll be fine!


----------



## Bush92 (Mar 4, 2020)

DNC trying it's best to spin it and blame President Trump.
CNN - Breaking News, Latest News and Videos


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 5, 2020)

WHO updates covid-19 death rate to 3.4%


----------



## james bond (Mar 5, 2020)

First untraced coronvirus patient in No Cal.  SF Lyft had a coronavirus patient, so had to deep clean office and tell employees to work from home.  One coronavirus official told the public to not touch their face and then put finger to her mouth to turn the page she was reading from.  I'm getting a big bottle of hand cleaner to wash hand with around the house.  What can you do, but hope you don't get it?


----------



## Ame®icano (Mar 5, 2020)

*China in Focus Twitter*


----------



## August West (Mar 6, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> WHO updates covid-19 death rate to 3.4%


Perhaps Trump will cut their funding...again. They`re showing disloyalty.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Mar 6, 2020)

August West said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > WHO updates covid-19 death rate to 3.4%
> ...



Let me guess you are one of those confusing the World Health Organization with the CDC, am I correct?

WHO is a branch of the United Nations and yes we fund it through donations the reality is the United Nations run the WHO and not the U.S., so if any cuts were done it was by the U.N. and lack of donors world wide including China!


----------



## August West (Mar 6, 2020)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


Wrong. We decide where our UN funding goes.
Trump Seeks to Halve U.S. Funding for World Health Organization as Coronavirus Rages


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Mar 6, 2020)

August West said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > August West said:
> ...



WHO is part of the U.N. and even if we cut our funding other countries can contribute more, so why hasn't China, Russia and Iran offer more funds to support the WHO?

Also realize China refused assistance when the Coronavirus became an issue in China, but you will blame Trump as usual...


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 6, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> WHO updates covid-19 death rate to 3.4%


Dont get your hopes up

it wont be that high in the US


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Mar 6, 2020)

“We’re Going to Need One Heck of a Lot of Oxygen”: An Exclusive Interview with Dr. John Campbell - Technical Politics


----------



## excalibur (Mar 6, 2020)

President’s hunch confirmed: HHS estimates coronavirus mortality rate at 0.1%-1%


----------



## TomParks (Mar 6, 2020)

14 dead from the coronavirus and 24 killed in Nashville Tornado. So far a lot of media hype on the virus.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Mar 6, 2020)

CWayne said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > CWayne said:
> ...



I still agree with you.


----------



## toobfreak (Mar 7, 2020)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> View attachment 310392
> View attachment 310394




I just got this map off TV and have tried to identify the general regions best as possible down to the nearest major cities.  The major affected areas are:

Seattle (liberal)
San Francisco (liberal)
Los Angeles (liberal)
Boston (liberal)
New York City area (liberal) and
Philadelphia (liberal)
Basically, if you live in Washington state, California, Boston or NYC, you are fucked.








How strangely well the corona virus cases line up with the major epicenters of progressivism where all the really educated, superior, Hillary voters live!  It could really be a panic soon in Hollywood as all the freaks run in a panic trying to buy up the last masks afraid to venture out or touch another human being.

I wonder how they will be able to get out to vote on election day?!  

Trump's Red States and Red Cities are all but totally unaffected.

I always suspected the Left were debauched disease carriers that sooner or later, nature (or God) would come down and smite them for their wickedness.

Soon we may have whole cities empty on the east and west coasts ready for the taking complete with really nice homes.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 7, 2020)

Things are gradually getting real:

The school my oldest son goes to on Saturdays was closed today. A few elementary, middle and high schools in MA have been shut down temporarily so far. How much further will things develop?


----------



## ColonelAngus (Mar 7, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Things are gradually getting real:
> 
> The school my oldest son goes to on Saturdays was closed today. A few elementary, middle and high schools in MA have been shut down temporarily so far. How much further will things develop?



We will overreact and nothing will come of it.

Anthrax, West Nile, Bird Flu, Swine flu, SARS, Ebola, Ecoli, Zika, ISIS, the Mayan Calendar, Y2K....it’s all media hype.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Mar 7, 2020)

I wonder if the anti-vaxers will take a vaccine for Corona.


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 8, 2020)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> “We’re Going to Need One Heck of a Lot of Oxygen”: An Exclusive Interview with Dr. John Campbell - Technical Politics
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 310711


What is it about lack of test kits because they are _MADE IN CHINA _instead of the US that liberal trump hating globalists do not understand?

FDA declares it will monitor medical supply shortages due to coronavirus, since almost everything is made in China


*FDA declares it will monitor medical supply shortages due to coronavirus, since almost everything is made in China*


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Mar 8, 2020)

Millions locked down in Italy as government announces sweeping quarantine

1/4 of Italy's population on lockdown 

Dont go to store wait till the last minute lol


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Mar 8, 2020)

Rachel Donadio

✔@RachelDonadio
https://twitter.com/RachelDonadio/status/1236430756412567559

The head of the Lombardy's intensive care crisis unit says the health system is on the brink of collapse, intensive care being set up in hallways. By March 26 they predict ~18,000 #Covid19 cases in Lombardy, of which ~3,000 will need intensive care. https://www.corriere.it/cronache/20_marzo_07/coronavirus-stiamo-creando-terapie-intensive-anche-corridoi-cb01190a-60be-11ea-8d61-438e0a276fc4.shtml …


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 8, 2020)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Let me guess you are one of those confusing the World Health Organization with the CDC, am I correct?


No, you are not correct. In fact, it is you confusing the AM radio alternate reality with actual reality. Trump's budget proposal from last month cuts the WHO funding in half.


----------



## MindWars (Mar 8, 2020)

LMFAO. 21 US DEAD.   BUUUT BUUUUT  buuuut it's just the flu...........  
so much so nations shut down universities call their slaves back.  yeah just the flu .



Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 9, 2020)

MindWars said:


> LMFAO. 21 US DEAD.   BUUUT BUUUUT  buuuut it's just the flu...........
> so much so nations shut down universities call their slaves back.  yeah just the flu .
> View attachment 311199
> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS


21 deaths is less than the murder rate in chicago over the same period


----------



## August West (Mar 9, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > LMFAO. 21 US DEAD.   BUUUT BUUUUT  buuuut it's just the flu...........
> ...


If I had plans to visit the Chicago "hood" the murder rate would be a concern to me. Why do you go there? The Coronavirus travels, genius.


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 9, 2020)

August West said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...


I am trying to put the coronavirus in perspective for you

but I have found that libs who question the intelligence of anyone who disagrees with them are often not very bright themselves


----------



## MindWars (Mar 9, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > LMFAO. 21 US DEAD.   BUUUT BUUUUT  buuuut it's just the flu...........
> ...



There are 22 deaths and that is JUST for the US   today they are making sure the same map  is DOWN convenient timing for them they can control the digits when they want to. 
but you  can catch it's in nthe 500's and even that is a LIE>

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS





Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS


----------



## August West (Mar 9, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


That`s not putting anything in perspective. There`s nothing intelligent about comparing gang violence to the Coronavirus. You just wanted to scream Ni**ers and thought this was an appropriate opportunity. It isn`t.


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 9, 2020)

August West said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > August West said:
> ...


Are all the murders and murderers black?

its typical that libs like you are obsessed with skin color


----------



## MindWars (Mar 9, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...



They'll be ok once they get it  then realize it wasn't the flu after all .   That's if they live through it first.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Mar 9, 2020)

MindWars said:


> They'll be ok once they get it  then realize it wasn't the flu after all .   That's if they live through it first.
> View attachment 311289


DC Priest Who Shook 500 Hands At Communion Has Coronavirus
*The hand shaking took place despite many other Catholic churches changing their worshipping practices in an effort to stop the spread of the virus.*

USA Today reports that at the Basilica of the National Shrine of the Immaculate Conception,

“Priests have started asking worshippers not to shake hands at the sign of peace, which occurs around midway through the Catholic service. Most Masses here normally don’t offer wine during communion, but those that do are suspending the use of the shared chalices for now.”

Such precautions are not being followed at other religious sites in regions impacted by the coronavirus.​


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Mar 9, 2020)

March 9, 2019





The USA is still not in the top 30 infected nation thanks to the quick reactions of Donald J Trump, despite the insane partisan opposition at every turn he gets from the Democratic party.

BTW, all these nations are run by leftwing idiots. The EU leadership, which is neoMarxist, has stopped any border controls from being implemented to slow the progress of the disease in Europe.  They want Europe to depopulate more, I guess.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 9, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> March 9, 2019
> 
> View attachment 311372
> 
> ...


The experts say travel restrictions are not really effective.


----------



## MindWars (Mar 9, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > They'll be ok once they get it  then realize it wasn't the flu after all .   That's if they live through it first.
> ...



Yeah and I just saw this one too. TY.


----------



## MindWars (Mar 9, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > They'll be ok once they get it  then realize it wasn't the flu after all .   That's if they live through it first.
> ...



Did you see this one?

*Coronavirus Concerns After Trump Contacts With Now Self-Quarantined GOP Congressmen*


----------



## Toro (Mar 9, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> March 9, 2019
> 
> View attachment 311372
> 
> ...





You’ve gone off the deep end, dude


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 9, 2020)

MindWars said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...


No big deal. He can just, you know, maybe go to work and, you know, just get better.


----------



## MindWars (Mar 9, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> March 9, 2019
> 
> View attachment 311372
> 
> ...



The map I post is from JOHN HOPKINS.....

but I certainly wouldn't trust another GOV tied  source it's the ALPHABET soup jackasses.

Visit the Johns Hopkins Coronavirus Resource Center where our experts help to advance understanding of the virus, inform the public, and brief policymakers in order to guide a response, improve care, and save lives.




This guy says it is not the flu.


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 9, 2020)

In this interview....at the 9:10 mark, we learn that the more the numbers on corona virus come in......you know, the facts.....the more it is just going to be like the regular flu...


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Mar 10, 2020)

Chinese scientists identify two strains of the coronavirus, indicating it's already mutated at least once

*Chinese scientists identify two strains of the coronavirus, indicating it’s already mutated at least once*


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Mar 10, 2020)

2aguy said:


> In this interview....at the 9:10 mark, we learn that the more the numbers on corona virus come in......you know, the facts.....the more it is just going to be like the regular flu...


These idiots are trying to manage the panic for economic reasons, which will get a lot of extra people killed and reduce the amount of time Trump can buy us by restricting travel and trade.

trump is doing a great job with this, but sup[porters are not doing him any favors by underplaying the threat this disease presents.

Compare our results with Europe to defend Trump, dont downplay the problem, dude.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Mar 10, 2020)

Newly appointed WH Chief of Staff Mark Meadoews is self quarantining over exposure to COVID19.

Mark Meadows, Trump’s incoming chief of staff, to self-quarantine over coronavirus fears
Mark Meadows, President Trump’s incoming White House chief of staff, may have come in contact with the Conservative Political Action Conference attendee who was diagnosed with the coronavirus and "out of an abundance of caution" will self-quarantine over the next two weeks.

His office said the North Carolina Republican tested negative for COVID-19 and has zero symptoms. He joins fellow Republican lawmakers—including Reps. Doug Collins of Georgia and Matt Gaetz of Florida—who said they were in contact with the individual at CPAC. None are experiencing any symptoms.​


----------



## Chuz Life (Mar 10, 2020)

Not one case in North Korea.

They must be doing everything right!


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Mar 10, 2020)

Keep in mind this virus is onlyl in its third month of spread.

Coronavirus 2020 Outbreak: Latest Updates

The number of cases of COVID-19 has surpassed 105,000 worldwide -- including more than 650 in the U.S. -- as the new coronavirus proves difficult for state and countries to stop. The virus has now been diagnosed in about two-thirds of the states and in Washington, D.C., and in 100 countries worldwide.

While the total number of cases surpassed 650, that might just be a fraction of actual U.S. cases, researchers at Cedars-Sinai say in a study. The California-based academic healthcare organization says_* more than 9,000 people in the U.S. may have been infected as of March 1.*_

"This suggests that the opportunity window to contain the epidemic of COVID-19 in its early stage is closing," the researchers say in their paper.

_Cedars-Sinai says its investigators purposely chose “very conservative” methods of estimating the number of cases, which means “our current estimation is likely to be an underestimation of the true number of infected individuals in the U.S., they say._

Ohio officials reported their first three cases, all of which are in or around Cleveland in Cuyahoga County. As a result, Gov. Mike Dewine declared a state of emergency.

In the U.S., the number of deaths increased to 26. Three new deaths are in residents of the Life Care Center skilled nursing facility in King County, Washington. Nineteen deaths are linked to the center. 

At a press briefing Monday, the CDC’s Nancy Messonnier said people who are at higher risk of getting a severe case of the disease should take steps to prepare. That includes people over 60 years old and those with underlying conditions.

_*Messonnier, the director of the National Center for Immunization and Respiratory Diseases, said these people should make sure they have supplies on hand such as medications and groceries and avoid going out more than needed and cancel or reschedule non-essential travel.*_

While she expects many people in the U.S. will be exposed to the virus, most will likely have mild cases of COVID-19, she said. Data in China showed that about 80% of cases were mild.​


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Mar 10, 2020)

Chuz Life said:


> Not one case in North Korea.
> They must be doing everything right!


They have Supergenes, thanks to the glorious reign of their demigod Supreme Leader for Life Kim YujDong Jong-un.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Mar 10, 2020)

After much thought about whether and what to write about what is happening to us, I felt that silence was not responsible. I will therefore try to convey to people far from our reality what we are living in Bergamo in these days of Covid-19 pandemic. I understand the need not to create panic, but when the message of the dangerousness of what is happening does not reach people I shudder. I myself watched with some amazement the reorganization of the entire hospital in the past week, when our current enemy was still in the shadows: the wards slowly "emptied", elective activitieswere interrupted, intensive care were freed up to create as many beds as possible. All this rapid transformation brought an atmosphere of silence and surreal emptiness to the corridors of the hospital that we did not yet understand, waiting for a war that was yet to begin and that many (including me) were not so sure would ever come with such ferocity. I still remember my night call a week ago when I was waiting for the results of a swab. When I think about it, my anxiety over one possible case seems almost ridiculous and unjustified, now that I've seen what's happening. Well, the situation now is dramatic to say the least. The war has literally exploded and battles are uninterrupted day and night. But now that need for beds has arrived in all its drama. One after the other the departments that had been emptied fill up at an impressive pace. The boards with the names of the patients, of different colours depending on the operating unit, are now all red and instead of surgery you see the diagnosis, which is always the damned same: bilateral interstitial pneumonia. Now, explain to me which flu virus causes such a rapid drama. And while there are still people who boast of not being afraid by ignoring directions, protesting because their normal routine is"temporarily" put in crisis, the epidemiological disaster is taking place. And there are no more surgeons, urologists, orthopedists, we are only doctors who suddenly become part of a single team to face this tsunami that has overwhelmed us. Cases are multiplying, we arrive at a rate of 15-20 admissions per day all for the same reason. The results of the swabs now come one after the other: positive, positive, positive. Suddenly the E.R. is collapsing. Reasons for the access always the same: fever and breathing difficulties, fever and cough, respiratory failure. Radiology reports always the same: bilateral interstitial pneumonia, bilateral interstitial pneumonia, bilateral interstitial pneumonia. All to be hospitalized. Someone already to be intubated and go to intensive care. For others it's too late... Every ventilator becomes like gold: 

From italy 
Read it all 

Raconteur Report: Reality Alert


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Mar 10, 2020)

Facts dont matter to "ORANGE MAN BAD!" Woketards, but nonetheless.

Dem Governor Praises Trump on Handling of Coronavirus "Every single thing he said, they followed through on"

California governor Newsom said, "ABC News is reporting that California Governor Gavin Newsom is praising President Trump’s response to the coronavirus in California. Newsom spoke to the media yesterday regarding the cruise ship quarantine in California, putting aside differences and acknowledging help from Trump.
"President Trump is rarely praised by the Democrats, so this is an indication that Newsom truly appreciates the fact that the president and everyone around him are doing everything possible to keep ALL Americans safe."​
So quote Newsom when you hear or read Democrats trying to politicize this pandemic into a 'Trump did it' line of horse crap.


----------



## Ame®icano (Mar 10, 2020)

From *Chinese Global Times*:


> A new study by Chinese researchers indicates the novel coronavirus may have begun human-to-human transmission in late November *from a place other than the Huanan seafood market in Wuhan*.
> 
> The study published on ChinaXiv, a Chinese open repository for scientific researchers, reveals the new *coronavirus was introduced to the seafood market from another location, and then spread rapidly from market to market*. The findings were the result of analyses of genome-wide data, sources of infection and the route of spread of 93 samples of the novel coronavirus collected from 12 countries across four continents.



They would like to blame someone else.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 10, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Facts dont matter to "ORANGE MAN BAD!" Woketards, but nonetheless.
> 
> Dem Governor Praises Trump on Handling of Coronavirus "Every single thing he said, they followed through on"
> 
> ...


"Everything he said, they followed through on."

So the child president now gets praise for NOT lying. That's special.


----------



## Hyddan92 (Mar 10, 2020)

Over 10.000 infected and 600 dead in Italy right now: Tracking coronavirus: Map, data and timeline


----------



## Edward_Palamar (Mar 10, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Only God is good, moron, grow a brain.

You're so sold on the bullshit antichrist lie you don't know what's up or down, nor anything in between.

Everyone who went to Jesus was healed, but commies don't do that, so it's justice on the market.

What goes around, comes around.


----------



## pknopp (Mar 10, 2020)

The cool thing is, with this new crises, kids are no longer dying from vaping.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Mar 11, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> They would like to blame someone else.


Unless these are nonCommies hinting that the government might have made this shit as a bio-weapon.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Mar 11, 2020)

Edward_Palamar said:


> Everyone who went to Jesus was healed, but commies don't do that, so it's justice on the market.


That is possible, but not 'everyone'.

God very often, in fact most of the time, lets people live with the consequences of our actions when we have access to relevant knowledge on a topic that would steer us away.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Mar 11, 2020)

Great video, please watch

Low end predictions are 48 million hospitalizations and 480,000 deaths in the USA alone. It has an r0 of 2.0 over a 4 day period, so it doubles every 4 days.

Doctors will be making triage choices as to who gets treatment and who does not.

Our health care system is at risk of huge stress on it and collapse.


----------



## it_is_the_light (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## Chuz Life (Mar 11, 2020)

This. For some much needed perspective.

*AIDS-related Deaths*—AIDS-related deaths have been reduced by more than 55% since the peak in 2004. In 2018, around 770,000 people died from AIDS-related illnesses worldwide, compared to 1.2 million in 2010 and 1.7 million in 2004.

*Regional Impact*—The vast majority of people with HIV are in low- and middle-income countries. In 2018, there were 20.6 million people with HIV (57%) in eastern and southern Africa, 5.0 million (13%) in western and central Africa, 5.9 million (16%) in Asia and the Pacific, and 2.2 million (6%) in Western and Central Europe and North America.

Global Statistics


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Mar 11, 2020)

Chuz Life said:


> This. For some much needed perspective.
> 
> *AIDS-related Deaths*—AIDS-related deaths have been reduced by more than 55% since the peak in 2004. In 2018, around 770,000 people died from AIDS-related illnesses worldwide, compared to 1.2 million in 2010 and 1.7 million in 2004.
> 
> ...


But comparing a three month old brand new right-out-of-the-box virus to viruses that are years old with long track records, is not an apples to apples comparison.

Lets see where this is on Trumps next inauguration, OK?


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 11, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Great video, please watch
> 
> Low end predictions are 48 million hospitalizations and 480,000 deaths in the USA alone. It has an r0 of 2.0 over a 4 day period, so it doubles every 4 days.
> 
> ...


If a so-called expert is assuring you that 80,000 people a month are going to die from the coronavirus between now and november I can understand why you are freaked out

I strongly suspect he’s wrong, but we’ll know soon enough


----------



## Edward_Palamar (Mar 11, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Edward_Palamar said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone who went to Jesus was healed, but commies don't do that, so it's justice on the market.
> ...



He healed all who were brought to him; in those places where he couldn't perform miracles, it was because the people did not believe in him.

We are 73 days into the second year of the age to come foretold by Jesus in the Harmonious Gospel of St. Mark, chapter 10, verse thirty; yet have you heard and/or read one major 'news' agency reporting such great news?

The whole corona virus news report wreaks of rebellious infidelity to Our Creator, also as a result of rebellious infidelity to Our Creator.

On that basis, it can only get worse.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Mar 11, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Great video, please watch
> ...



With a projection for the USA of 480k total deaths, I doubt that is his prediction just for the USA. Sounds like a prognosis for the Globe.

What time mark did you hear that at? I could be wrong not recalling it. I am entering Bidenia.


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 11, 2020)

.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## Hyddan92 (Mar 11, 2020)

That's a lot of damage:


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 11, 2020)

Edward_Palamar said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...


Wow, look at this freak!!

Scary....


----------



## Ame®icano (Mar 11, 2020)

Interesting...


----------



## conserveguy877 (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## Flopper (Mar 11, 2020)

Tom Hanks and wife both tested positive.
NBA Cancels Season
Final Four to be Played w/o Fans
World Health Organization says ten times more deadly than the common flu
US Travel with Europe Suspended
Number of Cases increase by ten times in a week
Virus now in all but 5 states
A million students in the US now out of school due to the virus

Is it still a hoax?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Mar 11, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Tom Hanks and wife both tested positive.
> NBA Cancels Season
> Final Four to be Played w/o Fans
> World Health Organization says ten times more deadly than the common flu
> ...


Trump Bans All Travel From Europe For 30 Days; Tom Hanks Infected; NBA Suspends Season: Live Updates


*WHO declares Covid-19 is a pandemic*
*President Trump declares a travel ban from all European countries (not UK)*
*Tom Hanks, wife announce they have the Coronavirus*
*NBA suspends all games until further notice*
*Utah Jazz player Rudy Gobert has tested positive for coronavirus.*
*LA confirms first death*
*Seattle schools close for two weeks*
*Italy closes stores*
*MGM says guest at Vegas's 'The Mirage' tested positive*
Denmark closes schools, will send 'non-critical' public employees home to work
New Jersey case total climbs to 23
Juve player Daniele Rugani
DC Mayor declares public health emergency
*Congressional doctor says up to *
*Cuomo confirms 39 new cases in NY, raising total to 212*
First death in Indonesia
Confirmed cases in France top 2,000
Washington State to ban events over 200
Details of cruiseline industry's 'health and safety proposal' leak
'Waffle House' employee in Atlanta confirmed
UK reports 7th death
Chicago cancels St. Paddy's Day parade
NY sends in National Guard
IADB cancels meeting in Colombia as virus spreads across Latin America
Mnuchin says first part of virus stimulus plan will be ready in 2 days
Utah reportedly planning to shut public college and university campuses
Dr. Fauci warns virus 10x more deadly than flu and could infect millions if not handled early
Australia passes A$18 billion stimulus package
Seoul says 99 cases tied to call center
FEMA evacuates Atlanta office over coronavirus scare
3 Boeing workers test positie
Washington DC advises cancellation or postponement of all gatherings with more than 1,000 people
Harvard to prorate room and board for students
US cases surpass 1,000
UK Health Minister catches virus
Ireland, Bulgaria, Sweden report first deaths
Connecticut declares state of emergency
UK total hits 456 following largest daily jump on record (83 new cases)
Global cases pass 120,000
South Korea reports new outbreak in call center
Japan reportedly planning to declare state of emergency
*  *  *

*Update (2130ET)*: Tom Hanks and his wife, Rita Wilson, have tested positive for the coronavirus during a trip to Australia, he said in a Wednesday Instagram post.

Hello, folks. Rita and I are down here in Australia. We felt a bit tired, like we had colds, and some body aches. Rita had some chills that came and went. Slight fevers too. To play things right, as is needed in the world right now, we were tested for the Coronavirus, and were found to be positive.

Well, now. What to do next? The Medical Officials have protocols that must be followed. We Hanks’ will be tested, observed, and isolated for as long as public health and safety requires. Not much more to it than a one-day-at-a-time approach, no?

We’ll keep the world posted and updated.

Take care of yourselves!
Hanx!


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Mar 11, 2020)

Islamic Scholar Who Said Coronavirus Was "Allah's Punishment" Gets Coronavirus

*An Islamic scholar who said the coronavirus was “Allah’s punishment” for China’s treatment of Muslims now has coronavirus.*






How ironic.

Back in February, Hadi Al-Modarresi, who is based in Iran, said that* the coronavirus outbreak was “undoubtedly an act of Allah that is divine punishment against the Chinese for their treatment, mockery, and disrespect towards Muslims and Islam,” *reported MEMRI-TV.

“*It is obvious that the spread of this virus is an act of Allah.* How do we know this? The spread of the coronavirus began in China, an ancient and vast country, the population of which makes up one seventh of humanity,” said Al-Modarresi.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Mar 11, 2020)

"One Step Away From Collapse": Doctors In Northern Italy Overwhelmed With Coronavirus Patients

Hospitals in northern Italy are on the brink of collapse as doctors struggle with an explosion of coronavirus cases which have overwhelmed the system, according to _VICE_.






Italy has the second-highest number of confirmed cases outside of China, topping 10,000 this week with 631 deaths - roughly 15% of the worldwide toll.

In just three weeks since aggressively spreading throughout the region, *Italian intensive care units (ICUs) have been hit by a shortage of beds, staff, and ventiliators* - which will worsen the chances of survival for those in critical condition.

"Health care facilities have reached critical levels in Lombardy due the high number of hospitalizations and cases requiring intensive care," said Elisabetta Groppelli, virologist and lecturer in public health at St. George's, University of London.

Groppelli told VICE News that *the system in Lombardy had gotten by so far by transferring patients to other regions with capacity*. For that to continue to work, authorities would have to ensure that their containment measures worked to stop the rise in new infections elsewhere around the country.

“*It’s imperative for Italy to slow down transmission*, and this requires strict application by citizens and business of the draconian measures identified by the government,” she said. -_VICE_

"By now, we’re forced to provide intensive care treatment in the corridor, in the operating rooms, in the recovery rooms," said Antonio Pesenti, coordinator of the region's intensive care crisis unit in a statement to Italy's Corriere Della Serra newspaper, adding that the situation would become "catastrophic" if people did not self-quarantine.

"We gutted entire hospital wards to make room for the seriously ill. One of the best healthcare systems in the world, *the Lombard one, is one step away from collapse.*"​
Wow, why werent the Italians ready for this little bitty flu?

Because it is far worse than the flu, dudes.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 11, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> "One Step Away From Collapse": Doctors In Northern Italy Overwhelmed With Coronavirus Patients
> 
> Hospitals in northern Italy are on the brink of collapse as doctors struggle with an explosion of coronavirus cases which have overwhelmed the system, according to _VICE_.
> 
> ...


Italy has an old population
*Italy* has one of the oldest populations in the world, with a median age of about 46 years old. Nearly 60% of the population is aged 40 and over, about 23% of which is over 65 — heightening the population's risk with regards to the novel coronavirus currently spreading through Italy.
*Coronavirus: Italy has an aging population during outbreak ...*
www.businessinsider.com/italy-coronavirus-old-population-cases-death-rate-2020-3


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Mar 11, 2020)

US Coronavirus Cases Double In 48 Hours, And "Everyone Else Will Be Italy In 9-14 Days Time"

*What is our country going to look like if COVID-19 keeps spreading this rapidly?*  The map that Johns Hopkins University is using to track the spread of this virus has become extremely popular, and I refer to it several times a day.  On Monday, I watched as the number of confirmed cases in the United States crossed the 500 mark, and then on Tuesday I was really shocked to see it jump up to 1,025.  In less than 48 hours, the number of confirmed cases more than doubled.  Needless to say, we are going to be in a whole lot of trouble if this keeps happening.  Of course the U.S. is far from alone.  *This outbreak has gotten completely out of control all over the western world, and right now Europe is being hit harder than anyone else.
*
After analyzing the growth rates that we are currently seeing all over Europe, computer scientist Mark Handley declared that* “everyone else will be Italy in 9-14 days time”*…

On Monday night, computer scientist Mark Handley, Professor of Networked Systems and part-time Roboticist at UCL in London, tweeted a graph showing how growth figures in other infected countries compare to Italy’s.

‘Everyone else will be Italy in 9-14 days time,’ Handley tweeted along with the data.

At this moment,* the entire nation of Italy has been locked down.*  If Handley is correct, we should expect to see this happen in a bunch of other countries before two more weeks are gone.

Of course Handley is not the only one making these sorts of projections.  Dr. John Crane of the University of Buffalo says that* the U.S. is “on the exact same trajectory” *as Italy…

He told DailyMail.com in an interview that the world had never seen anything like the outbreak and that the US seemed to be watching how Italy responded before making any drastic decisions of its own.

‘It looks like they’re on the exact same trajectory. Italy had an 11.5 day head start,’ he said, referring to the data.

We definitely do not want what is happening in Italy to happen here.

There are now more than 10,000 confirmed cases in Italy, the death toll is up to 631, and* their healthcare system is being absolutely overwhelmed…*

Italian hospitals are so ‘overwhelmed’ by coronavirus that _*strokes are going untreated*_ and _*elderly patients are not even being assessed*_, a doctor at the centre of the crisis has said – while another medic said people in the UK and US should be panicking more.

_*Doctors in Italy have been forced into life-or-death decisions over who should receive intensive care*_, with virus cases piling up around the country.

The same thing could soon start happening in the United States.

_*When there are too many people to treat, not everyone will be treated.*_

This is yet another reason why you want to stay away from public places so that you do not get this virus.

Here in the U.S., Dr. Anthony Fauci is urging an “all hands on deck” approach to fighting this virus…

Top national disease expert Anthony Fauci is urging the nation to take an ‘all hands on deck’ approach to the coronavirus – and urging officials to plan for immediate measures even in states that haven’t had cases show up yet.

‘It doesn’t matter if you’re in a state that has no cases or one case,’ Fauci said at a press briefing with Vice President Mike Pence Tuesday. ‘You have to start taking seriously what you can do now that if and when the infections will come – and they will come – sorry to say, sad to say, they will,’ he told reporters.

Like so many others, Fauci seems resigned to the fact that we are going to see a lot more cases in this country.

But where will we put them?  We only have a limited number of hospital beds, and those will fill up pretty quickly.

According to Washington Governor Jay Inslee, _*there could be 64,000 cases in his state alone by May*_…​


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Mar 12, 2020)

The neocon wsj for those who do not subscribe they took thier paywall down for Corona

https://www.wsj.com/livecoverage/coronavirus

60% to 70% of the German population will be infected by the coronavirus, Merkel says
Italy sounds like a friggin train wreck
Italy Suspends Mortgage Payments, Businesses Dying As Panicked Residents Hoard Food


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Mar 12, 2020)

They quarantined  the yiddels s upstate NY


----------



## Edward_Palamar (Mar 12, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Scary....



Because your murder remains unforgiven and the wrath of your Creator has come upon you . . .


----------



## Slyhunter (Mar 12, 2020)

You know I was thinking, this could be a solution to our Social Security Problem.


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 12, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Tom Hanks and wife both tested positive.
> NBA Cancels Season
> Final Four to be Played w/o Fans
> World Health Organization says ten times more deadly than the common flu
> ...


No one said the virus is a hoax

but the democrats politicizing the virus so that they can blame it all on trump is a hoax


----------



## Flopper (Mar 12, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> "One Step Away From Collapse": Doctors In Northern Italy Overwhelmed With Coronavirus Patients
> 
> Hospitals in northern Italy are on the brink of collapse as doctors struggle with an explosion of coronavirus cases which have overwhelmed the system, according to _VICE_.
> 
> ...


Last night, Governor Inslee read an email from a doctor in Italy, where the virus has overwhelmed the medical systems, warning of what could happen if we don’t take drastic action.

“Stop saying it’s just flu or severe flu. Please come and see our intensive care units in northern Italy. People can’t breathe and we don’t have anywhere to put them.”


----------



## james bond (Mar 12, 2020)

Flopper said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > "One Step Away From Collapse": Doctors In Northern Italy Overwhelmed With Coronavirus Patients
> ...



If one can't breathe, then they can put them in the morgue.  Bad joke.

Italy and the US aren't in the same situation.  I just looked at the recovery numbers to confirmed infection numbers and Italy has a very low recovery number to their very high confirmed infection numbers.  It goes to show they were not prepared for mitigation when there was no containment.  OTOH China has had radical containment and now mitigation.  Their recovery numbers are much higher and better.  The US numbers still look like Italy's in terms of recovery and confirmed infection numbers.  The huge difference is they have done containment and have now moved to the mitigation stage and have medical personnel in place.  As long as there isn't an nationwide outbreak, then the medical staff will be able to control the coronavirus until recovery number get up to China levels.  We are seeing some radical mitigation occurring now.  Then we'll be able to get back to more normal lives where we can go out again.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Mar 12, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Last night, Governor Inslee read an email from a doctor in Italy, where the virus has overwhelmed the medical systems, warning of what could happen if we don’t take drastic action.
> 
> “Stop saying it’s just flu or severe flu. Please come and see our intensive care units in northern Italy. People can’t breathe and we don’t have anywhere to put them.”



Was it this one?

Raconteur Report: Reality Alert


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Mar 12, 2020)

Flopper said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > "One Step Away From Collapse": Doctors In Northern Italy Overwhelmed With Coronavirus Patients
> ...


Italy has the second high number of infections and deaths after China.  Obviously there is a strange dynamic going on there.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Mar 12, 2020)

toomuchtime_ said:


> Italy has the second high number of infections and deaths after China.  Obviously there is a strange dynamic going on there.


On a per capita basis, Italy is way worse than China though.


----------



## Flopper (Mar 12, 2020)

james bond said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...


I'm a bit dubious but I sure hope that happens soon.  We have a trip planned to Europe this summer.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Mar 12, 2020)

Flopper said:


> I'm a bit dubious but I sure hope that happens soon.  We have a trip planned to Europe this summer.


My wife and I are cancelling our Caribean cruise for April.

It was supposed to be a celebration of her retirement.


----------



## EvMetro (Mar 12, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Tom Hanks and wife both tested positive.
> NBA Cancels Season
> Final Four to be Played w/o Fans
> World Health Organization says ten times more deadly than the common flu
> ...


Has somebody claimed the virus is a hoax?  I'd love to see where somebody has said this, with quote marks around the exact wording.


----------



## toobfreak (Mar 12, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.




Jaws - Theme song


----------



## toobfreak (Mar 12, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a bit dubious but I sure hope that happens soon.  We have a trip planned to Europe this summer.
> ...



Jaws - Theme song


----------



## Bush92 (Mar 12, 2020)

COVID 19 worries in my world...


----------



## Bush92 (Mar 12, 2020)

Yet another Chinese virus. Fuckers harvest bird nest from caves so they can eat them. Caves...bats...birds...bird nest sold in open air markets next to dead chickens and raw pork...if that's not a disease incubator I don't know what is.
They harvest them all over Asia. Bird shit and bat shit mixed together can't be healthy.


----------



## Death Angel (Mar 12, 2020)

That's it! I'm voting for Joe in November! He'll fix Trump's mess!

3rd case of coronavirus confirmed in Michigan


----------



## james bond (Mar 12, 2020)

Flopper said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



I would stick to the latest news from a source you can trust.  The news I got was from the China CDC which stated their dead were mostly 70+ which is older than what was reported in the US and people age 50 - 70 with underlying medical conditions.  This is out of 44,000 confirmed cases.  If you look at the John Hopkins website, their coronavirus map show confirmed infected, deaths, and recovery.  I looked at the recovery numbers instead of the death numbers unless the death numbers are higher than normal, i.e. 0.1%.  A high recovery number means things will be getting back to normal sooner than later.  One has to just let the flu take its course.  It means they have medical staff in place to treat outbreaks or send them to emergency or hospitalization if more critical.  They also could self quarantine people or send them to quarantine centers.

Johns Hopkins Coronavirus Resource Center


----------



## Aletheia4u (Mar 12, 2020)

Creator Of US BioWeapons Act Says Coronavirus Is Biological Warfare Weapon


----------



## Flopper (Mar 12, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > Italy has the second high number of infections and deaths after China.  Obviously there is a strange dynamic going on there.
> ...


The one thing I have learned about an epidemic is that the spread of the disease is determined by random factors.  For example one person with the virus might happen to walk down a crowded street and infect dozens of people who might in turn infect dozens more.   Or that person might turn down a deserted street and infect no one.

In Washington State, someone transmitted the virus to a patient at one nursing which spread to other patients and now accounts for 61% of the deaths and 28% of all reported cases in the state.


----------



## Flopper (Mar 12, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a bit dubious but I sure hope that happens soon.  We have a trip planned to Europe this summer.
> ...


Sounds like a smart thing to do.  Did you get your money back?


----------



## Aletheia4u (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 12, 2020)

TomParks said:


> 14 dead from the coronavirus and 24 killed in Nashville Tornado. So far a lot of media hype on the virus.



Quarantine the tornadoes


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 12, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Tom Hanks and wife both tested positive.
> ...



I said it was a hoax.


----------



## it_is_the_light (Mar 13, 2020)

*A Pandemic - and 30,000 US Troops to Europe (Without Masks)*


----------



## it_is_the_light (Mar 13, 2020)

*Coronavirus Island*


----------



## MindWars (Mar 13, 2020)

and you just keep bending over and obeying lmfao!! Wait until they make you take those vaccines NEVER tested but oh they will tell their asses they were tested bahahahah. and they will line up like free food at a football game.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 13, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


Hey, your counter doesn't show Tom Hanks and his wife in Australia?  WTF?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Mar 13, 2020)

Coming to USMB is a safe activity as the Coronavirus worsens.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Mar 13, 2020)

I am pretty sure you get the virus if you respond to any posts by Golfing Gator.


----------



## Death Angel (Mar 13, 2020)

Coronavirus is nothing to sneeze at. But so far, widespread panic may not be justified.

You should know:


Almost all of the reported coronavirus deaths in the U.S. happened in long-term care facilities in Washington State. And almost all of those occurred at the same facility.
Most people who get coronavirus have mild or no symptoms.
No young or middle-age people have died of coronavirus in the U.S. 
Most around the world diagnosed from January-March 1 have already recovered.
Obviously, this is a fast-moving news target. For the latest information from the government, you can visit the Centers for Disease Control (CDC) coronavirus page at CDC.gov. The following information is accurate as of Thursday.

Coronavirus: Facts vs. Panic


----------



## Aletheia4u (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## Aletheia4u (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## Silver Cat (Mar 14, 2020)

james bond said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...


 Or they can try hydrogen peroxid IVs. Sure, it is not a kind of proper treatment, but certainly it is cheap and better than nothing.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## Likkmee (Mar 14, 2020)

it_is_the_light said:


> *A Pandemic - and 30,000 US Troops to Europe (Without Masks)*


Don't you watch Chinese news ? Those delivery boys were vaccinated last Oct before the virus was even CIA approved


----------



## Death Angel (Mar 14, 2020)

Michigan is now up to 25 cases, 0 deaths.

This definitely makes me want to switch my vote for that senile old old man


----------



## Likkmee (Mar 14, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> Michigan is now up to 25 cases, 0 deaths.
> 
> This definitely makes me want to switch my vote for that senile old old man


There wont  be very many more. It doesn't seem to affect blacks


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 14, 2020)

Aletheia4u said:


>


If you are smart, you will never listen to another word that the fraud Dr Oz says.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 14, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> This definitely makes me want to switch my vote for that senile old old ma


You're going to need to be more specific. You mean Trump, right?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 14, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> . But so far, widespread panic may not be justified.


Panic is not justified. Just follow best practices. Hoarders are fools in any crisis, making worse the very problem that concerns them.


----------



## james bond (Mar 14, 2020)

Likkmee said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Michigan is now up to 25 cases, 0 deaths.
> ...



Hm... no one wants to come out and say in public or somehow they'll be racist.

What about Australians?  Does it cross the Wallace line?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 14, 2020)

james bond said:


> Hm... no one wants to come out and say in public or somehow they'll be racist


Well, really, they should be just as worried about sounding like a fucking moron, since that's a myth.


----------



## SmokeALib (Mar 14, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> > Hm... no one wants to come out and say in public or somehow they'll be racist
> ...


You are the moron dumbass.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 14, 2020)

SmokeALib said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > james bond said:
> ...


Trumpster wit


----------



## SmokeALib (Mar 14, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Mar 14, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Aletheia4u said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Everything he has said is spot on. Except he don't believe that virus is a bioweapon of some sort. But I believe that this virus was engineered. But it only attacks those with a weak immune system. But this virus was made to scare everyone into getting vaccinated with their mercury filled vaccines, which that is their real bioweapon. Their plans is to turn everyone into Mad Hatters. So that they can remove the 2nd amendment because of too many crazies out on the streets.. And plus that there will be many with mercury poisoning, that can't do for themselves because of brain damage. That they'll want everything for free. 
 And say No to GMO's...


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 14, 2020)

Aletheia4u said:


> Everything he has said is spot on.


Haha...no. Dr Oz is an embarrassing fraud and should not be on television.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## james bond (Mar 14, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> > Hm... no one wants to come out and say in public or somehow they'll be racist
> ...



I didn't say blacks were not susceptible.  I'm an NBA fan and we just had Rudy Gobert and Donovan Mitchell test positive.  Both were cavalier and careless about the warnings.  Charles Barkley is waiting his test results.  If he has it, then it could affect the LA Angels MLB team to get tested or quarantined.  OTOH, the racists think Chinese are more susceptible and spread disease.  This is documented in US history.  So, what's the story?  I don't know of any studies on this but these beliefs about race persist.

ETA:  We have the corona emanating out of state capitals and major urban centers.  That's observable.  The race thing is somewhat observable.  I dunno.  I haven't seen any studies, but one would NOT think one race is more immune than others or more susceptible.


----------



## Flopper (Mar 14, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> Coronavirus is nothing to sneeze at. But so far, widespread panic may not be justified.
> 
> You should know:
> 
> ...


That was the situation a few weeks go.  Today there 2499 cases in the US and only about 60 of them came from that Washington nursing home.  Correction, the number just went to 2836.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Mar 14, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Coronavirus: Facts vs. Panic
> ...


This article explains whhat the President and his advisors are tryiung to acheive by 'flattening the curve, and the history of the CDC chart.

The story behind ‘flatten the curve,’ the defining chart of the coronavirus


----------



## Slyhunter (Mar 14, 2020)

I think the Chinese made it.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 14, 2020)

Italians are singing songs from their windows to boost morale during coronavirus lockdown


----------



## Ame®icano (Mar 14, 2020)

Another gem from *@AOC*





How someone healthy can spread virus they don't have?


----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 14, 2020)

When the coronavirus finally runs its course, one of the most important tasks for health-care officials will be to determine whether the preventive measures we’re taking today were effective. Did deploying the National Guard save lives, or did it simply expose the soldiers to an infection that, in the end, could not be stopped? Did we pay too high a price for tanking our economy and disrupting our society? 


Say Your Prayers and Take Your Chances


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 14, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Another gem from *@AOC*
> 
> View attachment 312507
> 
> How someone healthy can spread virus they don't have?



Her brain was the victim of something.


----------



## Ame®icano (Mar 14, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Coronavirus is nothing to sneeze at. But so far, widespread panic may not be justified.
> ...



Watch the video in the *link. *Go full screen to see more details.

It shows obituaries of those who dies of corona virus. Notice most, if not all, are old people. Basically, it looks like any random newspapers obituary section.


----------



## Ame®icano (Mar 14, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Another gem from *@AOC*
> ...



Idiots like her are spreading autism, and it works on leftists.


----------



## Ame®icano (Mar 14, 2020)

Uhm guys?....India found the cure.


----------



## MindWars (Mar 15, 2020)

LOL. so much for the insults on those " Lock downs" coming bahah oh it was a conspiracy

*Escalating Quickly: Hoboken NJ Announces City-Wide Enforced Coronavirus Curfew – All Citizens Must Stay in Their Homes 10pm to 5am…*


----------



## Slyhunter (Mar 15, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Uhm guys?....India found the cure.
> 
> View attachment 312517


uh, yuch.


----------



## MindWars (Mar 15, 2020)

LOL





Better hope you Trump hating dumb asses don't fall ill.


----------



## Corazon (Mar 15, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Another gem from *@AOC*
> 
> View attachment 312507
> 
> How someone healthy can spread virus they don't have?


I think that maybe she wanted to say "perhaps you think you're healthy but the virus could be inside you so you can infect others..."


----------



## toobfreak (Mar 15, 2020)

THE OFFICIAL PUBLIC RECORD OF NOTABLE COVID-19 FATALITIES SO FAR:

IRAN

Nasser Shabani, Iranian brigadier general (Revolutionary Guard), COVID-19.
Mohammad-Reza Rahchamani, 67, Iranian physician and politician, MP (1984–2000), COVID-19.
Fatemeh Rahbar, 56, Iranian politician, MP (2004–2016), COVID-19.
Hossein Sheikholeslam, 67, Iranian politician, MP (2004–2008) and Ambassador to Syria (1998–2003), COVID-19.
Mohammad Haj Abolghasemi, 71, Iranian military commander (Basij), COVID-19.
Mohammad Mirmohammadi, 70, Iranian politician, member of the Expediency Discernment Council (since 2012), COVID-19.
Hadi Khosroshahi, 81, Iranian cleric and diplomat, COVID-19.


CHINA

Li Wenliang, 33, Chinese ophthalmologist and whistleblower, COVID-19.
Hong Ling, 54, Chinese biochemist, COVID-19.
Yang Xiaobo, 57, Chinese engineer, politician and business executive, mayor of Huangshi (2009–2014), COVID-19.


ITALY

Vittorio Gregotti, 92, Italian architect, COVID-19.
Giovanni Battista Rabino, 88, Italian politician, MP (1983–1994), COVID-19.
Italo De Zan, 94, Italian racing cyclist, COVID-19.


SOUTH KOREA

Lee Cha-su, 62, South Korean politician and activist, COVID-19.


ARGENTINA

Marcelo Peralta, 59, Argentine saxophonist, COVID-19.


----------



## Flopper (Mar 15, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


It's a little late to be closing the stable door.  The horses bolted weeks ago. 

A little over two weeks ago there were only a few cases both confined to small areas in Washington and California.    The CDC and the World Health Organization were screaming the need for immediate action but the president was too busy with his South Carolina rally attacking democrats and the media for exaggerating the situation with something so outlandish as an epidemic.  He downplayed the virus and called it the flu.  In the days following, he ignored the pleas for test kits and joked about the virus in tweets.   And after the virus was spreading, he lied to the nation about the availability of test kits, saying that anybody can get a test.  First HHS, said that was not so, that testing required a doctor's order.  The CDC then admitted that they had a protocol that limited testing to only those with confirmed exposure to the virus and with symptoms.  Later Trump's NIH adviser testified before congress that there were not enough test kits. 

Finally after the virus had spread to over half the states, the president decides it's time for action.  His lack of action in those first critical weeks will be responsible for many thousands more cases and hundreds if not thousands of deaths.


----------



## Flopper (Mar 15, 2020)

Corazon said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Another gem from *@AOC*
> ...


Symptoms usually start about 4 or 5 days after exposure but that is just an average.  It can longer or shorter periods.  Some people never show symptoms. Keep in mind that other problems a person may have may mask symptoms.

In the early days of the virus it was assumed a person had to be symptomatic to spread the virus.  In fact, that is what many of the nations top healthcare professionals had been saying.   However, recent evidence has medical researchers questing this assumption.  This is why social distancing is so important.  There may be no signs that a person close to you is carrying the virus.


----------



## Ame®icano (Mar 15, 2020)

Official corona virus infected count in North Korea today:

8:05 AM - 1
8:13 AM - 0
8:48 AM - 1
9:00 AM - 0
9:23 AM - 1
9:29 AM - 0


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 15, 2020)

Bad enough they cancelled the St Paddy's Day parade in Southie, but today all the pubs and restaurants there agreed to close during what is the busiest time of the year in the area for those businesses. All the bars were packed out last night. Can't go grab a pint in Southie on St Patrick's Day? End of times.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Mar 15, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Bad enough they cancelled the St Paddy's Day parade in Southie, but today all the pubs and restaurants there agreed to close during what is the busiest time of the year in the area for those businesses. All the bars were packed out last night. Can't go grab a pint in Southie on St Patrick's Day? End of times.


End of times and you can't even go out to celebrate it!


----------



## Ame®icano (Mar 15, 2020)

A little bit of history here...

** The Black Death which killed 1/2 of Europe's population came from the China.

*Origins Of The Black Death Traced Back To China*


> The authors in this new study say the plague evolved around the area of China over 2000 years ago and spread globally several times as deadly pandemics. They compared 17 complete plague genome sequences as well as 933 variable DNA sites on a unique worldwide collection of bacterial strains (plague isolates), allowing them to follow pandemics that took place in history around the world, and to work out the age of different waves of them.



** Despite of being called the "Spanish" flu, it originated in China.

*Why Was the 1918 Influenza Pandemic Called the ‘Spanish Flu’?*


> For many years, medical historians and epidemiologists hypothesized that the outbreak could have started at a British army base in Étaples, France, or at Fort Riley in Kansas, where the first American cases of this new strain of flu were recorded in March of 1918.
> More recently, experts have proposed a third hypothesis: The Spanish flu originated somewhere in northern China in late 1917 and swiftly moved to western Europe with the 140,000 Chinese laborers the French and British governments recruited to perform manual labor to free up troops for wartime duty.



** The 1957-1958 Flu pandemic was also traced back to China

*Asian Flu (1957 Influenza Pandemic)*


> The "Asian Flu" was a category 2 flu pandemic outbreak of avian influenza that originated in China in early 1956 lasting until 1958. It originated from mutation in wild ducks combining with a pre-existing human strain. A vaccine for H2N2 was introduced in 1957, and the pandemic slowed down. There was a second wave in 1958, and H2N2 went on to become part of the regular wave of seasonal flu. In 1968, the H2N2 Asian flu disappeared from the human population and is believed to have gone extinct in the wild



** The 1968 H3N2 Flu Pandemic originated in China

*Avian-origin H3N2 canine influenza A viruses in Southern China*


> This study reports four sporadic cases of H3N2 canine influenza in southern China, which were identified from sick dogs from May 2006 to October 2007. The evolutionary analysis showed that all eight segments of these four viruses are avian-origin and phylogenetically close to the H3N2 canine influenza viruses reported earlier in South Korea. Systematic surveillance is required to monitor the disease and evolutionary behavior of this virus in canine populations in China.





> The first documented canine influenza infection was probably caused by the early variants of the pandemic H3N2 influenza A virus (Kilbourne and Kehoe, 1975).



** 1997 H5N1 Bird flu came from China

*Bird flu. SARS. China coronavirus. Is history repeating itself?*


> That was certainly the case in late 1997, just after China’s assumed sovereignty over Hong Kong, when the territory was hit by an outbreak of the H5N1 virus known as “bird flu.” Well into the outbreak, with people sick and some dying, Hong Kong officials were reluctant to finger China as the source, even though 80% of the territory’s poultry came from the mainland. Hong Kong ordered the slaughter of more than 1.3 million chickens, ducks, pigeons, and other birds, but officials were still nonsensically hesitant to point to China as the culprit behind the contagion out of fear of contradicting Beijing, which insisted — wrongly — that all its chickens were healthy.



** 2002 and 2004 SARS pandemic originated in China

*The SARS pandemic*


> SARS originated in China in 2002. It's thought that a strain of the coronavirus usually only found in small mammals mutated, enabling it to infect humans.
> The SARS infection quickly spread from China to other Asian countries. There were also a small number of cases in several other countries, including 4 in the UK, plus a significant outbreak in Toronto, Canada.



** 2009 Swine flu started in China

*In New Theory, Swine Flu Started in Asia, Not Mexico*


> Contrary to the popular assumption that the new swine flu pandemic arose on factory farms in Mexico, federal agriculture officials now believe that it most likely emerged in pigs in Asia, but then traveled to North America in a human.


----------



## Flopper (Mar 15, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> A little bit of history here...
> 
> ** The Black Death which killed 1/2 of Europe's population came from the China.
> 
> ...


It’s not a big mystery why this is happening. The Chinese have always  been a people that concentrated their population in small areas.  They value close contact with friends, neighbors, and family.  Land has always been for cultivation, not building homes.  They were never a frontier society.  The people have always collected together in close quarters.  Plus they have a history of intimate contact with lots of species of animals that are potential reservoirs, and they don’t have great hygiene compared to the rest of the world. It’s a recipe for spitting out these kinds of viruses.
https://www.realclearscience.com/bl..._outbreaks_always_seem_to_start_in_china.html


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 15, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> A little bit of history here...
> 
> ** The Black Death which killed 1/2 of Europe's population came from the China.....




It actually emerged in the Steppes in an area between the Caspian sea and southern Russia. More people died of the black death in China than in Europe.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Mar 15, 2020)

This coronavirus scare is all about trying to make laws that makes it harder for antivaxx parents from opting out their children from being vaccinated. Once they accomplish one state. Then rest of the nation will soon follow.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 15, 2020)

Aletheia4u said:


> This coronavirus scare is all about trying to make laws that makes it harder for antivaxx parents from opting out their children from being vaccinated. Once they accomplish one state. Then rest of the nation will soon follow.


This kind of embarrassing, stupid insanity is exactly what we don't need right now.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Mar 15, 2020)

3000, out of a population of 328,200,000.  50 deaths, all persons with underlying problems.

Just sayin'.


----------



## bluzman61 (Mar 15, 2020)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> 3000, out of a population of 328,200,000.  50 deaths, all persons with underlying problems.
> 
> Just sayin'.


Yep, NOT a very high percentage, to say the least.


----------



## MarathonMike (Mar 15, 2020)

THE SKY IS FALLING!!!!!! I NEED MORE TOILET PAPER!!!!!!!!


----------



## PredFan (Mar 15, 2020)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> 3000, out of a population of 328,200,000.  50 deaths, all persons with underlying problems.
> 
> Just sayin'.



what is that a 1.6% mortality rate? Nothing to get panicky about.


----------



## Likkmee (Mar 15, 2020)

So the real numbers are at 60,000 or so...no temperature as of yet


----------



## JGalt (Mar 15, 2020)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> 3000, out of a population of 328,200,000.  50 deaths, all persons with underlying problems.
> 
> Just sayin'.



Hillary killed more people than that,.


----------



## bluzman61 (Mar 15, 2020)

JGalt said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > 3000, out of a population of 328,200,000.  50 deaths, all persons with underlying problems.
> ...


Yep.  The Hildebeast, Bubba Bill and the Kenyan-born miscreant's kills are in the hundreds.  Check out the Clinton Body Count and Obama Body Count lists on Conservapedia.com.  It's frightening and eye-opening stuff.


----------



## Crixus (Mar 15, 2020)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> 3000, out of a population of 328,200,000.  50 deaths, all persons with underlying problems.
> 
> Just sayin'.




No, no, you must PANICK !


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 15, 2020)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> 3000, out of a population of 328,200,000.  50 deaths, all persons with underlying problems.
> 
> Just sayin'.


What are you "just sayin'"?  Use your big boy words. The experts point to that number and are warning us that the exponential growth is right on the pace one would expect, and the same as in Italy. Is this what you are "just sayin'"?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 15, 2020)

Crixus said:


> No, no, you must PANICK !


No, you must neither be an ignorant fool in denial OR panic. You must do what you can and control what you can control.  Always glad to clarify.


----------



## bluzman61 (Mar 15, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > 3000, out of a population of 328,200,000.  50 deaths, all persons with underlying problems.
> ...


He-he, you ARE a funny man.  But at least you like Robert Johnson, so there's that.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 15, 2020)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> 3000, out of a population of 328,200,000.  50 deaths, all persons with underlying problems.
> 
> Just sayin'.



Actually 3457 known cases, and 63 deaths.  Although it wasn't that long ago that your numbers were actually accurate, which shows how fast they pile up.  Hell by the time you read that and click on it it's likely to pile up some more.

That's about 10.4 cases per 1M population.  Coupla days ago that was around 6.

And that doesn't mean we're spreading the infection.  We don't know that yet.  It means we're still catching up to identifying cases that already exist.  The whole testing thing, you know.

So there's my link, why don't you show us yours about the "all with underlying problems".  Let's pool info together.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 15, 2020)

bluzman61 said:


> He-he, you ARE a funny man. But at least you like Robert Johnson, so there's that


Oh look, a vapid, useless comment from a right winger still trying to protect Trump's ego.  This must be Sunday.


----------



## Crixus (Mar 15, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > 3000, out of a population of 328,200,000.  50 deaths, all persons with underlying problems.
> ...




What he is "just sayin" is that corona virus is a flop. All the panic is over nothing unless you are very old and have underlying conditions. Please point to one American who is a moderately healthy 40 year old? Bet you can't.


----------



## JGalt (Mar 15, 2020)

bluzman61 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...



Does he even know who that old black guy is?


----------



## Crixus (Mar 15, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > No, no, you must PANICK !
> ...




No American who is somewhat healthy has died from this thing. Most of our deaths came from the nursing home in Washington or wherever. This is a created situation, nothing more. America should be ashamed of its self for acting this way.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 15, 2020)

Crixus said:


> What he is "just sayin" is that corona virus is a flop.


Then he is a moron, and so are you, if you believe him. But let's see what he has to say for himself.


----------



## Crixus (Mar 15, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > What he is "just sayin" is that corona virus is a flop.
> ...




I'm in the group that's at risk of dying from this and I'm fine. I even work at a school district and I'm STILL fine. I wash my hands and don't touch my face. Easy. No killer virus for me.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 15, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > 3000, out of a population of 328,200,000.  50 deaths, all persons with underlying problems.
> ...



I think he's just sayin' that he has no link.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 15, 2020)

Crixus said:


> I'm in the group that's at risk of dying from this and I'm fine.


Oh, well there you have it! 

You are also currently safe from all future outbreaks that have not yet occurred. Amazing!


----------



## BULLDOG (Mar 15, 2020)

bluzman61 said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...



It is freightening and eye opening to read that site and realize that crazy right wing accusations and conspiracy theories have reached that level. Those are the crazies that Trump is counting on for votes.


----------



## excalibur (Mar 15, 2020)

So far in 2020, 144 children have died of the flu.

Then there is this from the CDC:


... hospitalization rates for the overall U.S. population remain moderate compared to recent seasons, *but rates for children 0-4 years and adults 18-49 years are now the highest CDC has on record for these age groups, surpassing rates reported during the 2009 H1N1 pandemic*. Hospitalization rates for school-aged children (5-17 years) are higher than any recent regular season but remain lower than rates experienced by this age group during the pandemic.​

Weekly U.S. Influenza Surveillance Report (FluView)


----------



## Pogo (Mar 15, 2020)

Crixus said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...



Link(s)?


----------



## Crixus (Mar 15, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in the group that's at risk of dying from this and I'm fine.
> ...




Probably not, but all I can do is my part. The common flu is still, STILL out killing this Hong by a wee margen. I'm not going to cloister my self away and count my rolls of TP over any of it though.


----------



## Meathead (Mar 15, 2020)

BULLDOG said:


> It is freightening and eye opening to read that site and realize that crazy right wing accusations and conspiracy theories have reached that level. Those are the crazies that Trump is counting on for votes.


I have never seen "freight" used as a verb. Just stfu anyway. This is not a political issue.


----------



## Crixus (Mar 15, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...




There are none because no American who is moderately healthy has died from this. So far, it's been old sick people. You can't post a link showing a healthy (for an American) dying from corona virus. Asking for a link is the best you will be able to do.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 15, 2020)

Crixus said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...



Hello?  This thing on?

*I said "Link(s)"?
*
Seeing none, I'll take that as an anal cavity extraction.  That's OK, I axed the OP for the same thing, he couldn't answer it either.

Next in line please.


----------



## JGalt (Mar 15, 2020)

Meathead said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > It is freightening and eye opening to read that site and realize that crazy right wing accusations and conspiracy theories have reached that level. Those are the crazies that Trump is counting on for votes.
> ...



Not a political issue, but we all know which party is counting on the Wuhan virus to bring them votes. Nothing else they tried has worked against President Trump.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 15, 2020)

Crixus said:


> Probably not, but all I can do is my part.


Correct!  We are in agreement, there. we can only control what we can control.


Crixus said:


> So far, it's been old sick people.


So, do you think that might have anything to do with people receiving good medical care?  As in, without effective care, that little factoid might change?


----------



## BULLDOG (Mar 15, 2020)

Meathead said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > It is freightening and eye opening to read that site and realize that crazy right wing accusations and conspiracy theories have reached that level. Those are the crazies that Trump is counting on for votes.
> ...



Then why did that right wing nut bag try to bring  all those crazy  conspiracies into the discussion?


----------



## Pogo (Mar 15, 2020)

JGalt said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



You actually think everybody has a "party"?

Do you have drain bamage?


----------



## Meathead (Mar 15, 2020)

BULLDOG said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


Did it freighten you? Idiot!


----------



## MindWars (Mar 15, 2020)

DONT SAY WE DIDN'T WARN YOU D.A NOW HE WILLL GO TO FAR HE'S GONNA GET MARTIAL LAW.

Give a few hrs we will have more.



The ECONOMY is going bye bye

WE TOLD YOU THEY WERE SETTINNG TRUMP UP

nno you are hearing nothing right now but you will you will lmfao. it may be told to you dumb asses tonnight heehe.


as usual we told it first bahhha


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 15, 2020)

bluzman61 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > 3000, out of a population of 328,200,000.  50 deaths, all persons with underlying problems.
> ...


Give it time but pray it doesn't spread.

I'm not worried about the virus directly. I am VERY concerned about it's effect economically. On both businesses and individuals.


----------



## JGalt (Mar 15, 2020)

Pogo said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



If you aren't the party of "with us", you're the party of "against us."

The Green Party, Socialist Party USA, Communist Party USA, and Vermin Supreme don't count in the real world.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 15, 2020)

Meathead said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



See, if I did that I'd have 3457 Limblobian John Bircher types clamoring to call me "Spelling Nazi".


----------



## Pogo (Mar 15, 2020)

JGalt said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...



Fun fact for the Dichotomy-Diseased:  There are more of us No Party non-joiners than there are either Demoplicans or Republicrats.  Way more.  And there's nothing you and your tiny little binary-bot mind can do about that.


----------



## BULLDOG (Mar 15, 2020)

Meathead said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



Oh my. How will I ever survive a spelling mistake?


----------



## JGalt (Mar 15, 2020)

Pogo said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Great! Then you can sit around in your little circle-jerk and vote for each other. As long as it's fewer votes for the Jackass Party, it's all hunky-dory with me.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 15, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > 3000, out of a population of 328,200,000.  50 deaths, all persons with underlying problems.
> ...



See?  That number is now 3621.  Went up by 164 in twenty minutes.


----------



## JGalt (Mar 15, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...



Let's speed up the production of those test kits, so ya'll can really freak out, break the healthcare system, and then force government nationalization into a single-payer healthcare system.

See how you're being played by the leftist media?


----------



## Meathead (Mar 15, 2020)

BULLDOG said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


Spelling is not why you're an idiot.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Mar 15, 2020)

The test kits serve the same purpose as shaking rattles and casting bones.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 15, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> The test kits serve the same purpose as shaking rattles and casting bones.


See, this kind of rampant stupidity in this country is really hurting our response to this crisis.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 15, 2020)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> 3000, out of a population of 328,200,000.  50 deaths, all persons with underlying problems.
> 
> Just sayin'.


I heard more die from car crashes...so nothing to see here.


----------



## shockedcanadian (Mar 15, 2020)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> 3000, out of a population of 328,200,000.  50 deaths, all persons with underlying problems.
> 
> Just sayin'.




Over 3,500 in Italy overnight, another 300+ dead.

America and Canada for that matter, are in FAR better circumstances.  Doesn't mean it won't get worse, but I still am curious why they've been impacted so much more than other places.  

I read that, at least in regards to Italy, it could be related to the custom of greeting people with kisses in the cheek, their social interactions and higher smoking levels (as it is a respiratory virus).


----------



## harmonica (Mar 15, 2020)

JGalt said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


1. the Dems love this virus crap
2. they try to link it to Mr Trump
= Dems are IDIOTS


----------



## Pogo (Mar 15, 2020)

Meathead said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



And yet --- it _was_ the reason you posted.

What does that tell us.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 15, 2020)

harmonica said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



1. I have a Strawman
2.  Here he is.
= YOAR ALL IDIOTS.

SMH


----------



## harmonica (Mar 15, 2020)

shockedcanadian said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > 3000, out of a population of 328,200,000.  50 deaths, all persons with underlying problems.
> ...


just a thought--Italy's population density is I think 520 psm ..US is 80 psm
of course US cities are just as dense--but overall, Italy population more dense 
..more ''critical'' is Italy/Europe uses more mass transit I think ...etc
?


----------



## luchitociencia (Mar 15, 2020)

From 328,000,000 people, if the infected reach 32,800 and the deaths reach 5,000, then we are passing a pre-crisis symptom.It could be even called a disaster but not a crisis.

Point is that this corona microbe moment will be a fade very soon.


----------



## Death Angel (Mar 15, 2020)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> 3000, out of a population of 328,200,000.  50 deaths, all persons with underlying problems.
> 
> Just sayin'.


Well, the figure HAS to go higher. They dont test everybody so we really have no way to know how many actually have this virus, only how many have tested positive which is why the death rate cannot be accurately determined. Those who caught the virus with minimal symptoms and recovered will never be factored into the death rate.

I suspect the true death rate is actually have lly close to the regular flu.


----------



## Meathead (Mar 15, 2020)

harmonica said:


> 1. the Dems love this virus crap
> 2. they try to link it to Mr Trump
> = Dems are IDIOTS


Let's ,make it a true syllogism:

All whing progs are idiots.(true premise)
Bulldog is a whining prog.(true premise)
Therefore, Bulldog is an idiot.(syllogism)


----------



## harmonica (Mar 15, 2020)

Pogo said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


you people try to link it to Mr Trump--same STUPID shit how they tried to say Bush was racist because of a hurricane!!!!!!!!
hahahaaaahahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 15, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> I suspect the true death rate is actually have lly close to the regular flu.


I sure hope you are correct. the problem is, we don't know. And, based on the data available, this virus is very contagious and can cause prolonged illness. Even in South Korea, which is currently the model for best practices, the death rate is about 0.7%, many time higher than that of the flu.  The biggest concern here is that our healthcare structure and economy will be overwhelmed by the number of cases that can happen in a short period of time.


----------



## Polishprince (Mar 15, 2020)

JGalt said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




Production of test kits won't mean much , because most folks won't be tested.   The vast majority of CV victims barely get sick at all, and usually don't know why.   They aren't going to go to the expense and trouble of being tested.

There is little point , medically, to test folks.   There is no specific treatment for coronavirus, supportive and symptomatic treatment is all that might be needed.   It isn't like medicine has a Silver Bullet to cure it.


----------



## harmonica (Mar 15, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


Mr Bush is racist because of a hurricane !!! that's the Dems for you
Mr Trump is racist/etc because of a pandemic 
hahahahhahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Pogo (Mar 15, 2020)

harmonica said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



"Here's another strawman I had lying around.
Here's still another.
hahahahhahahahahahahahahahahaha"


----------



## Pogo (Mar 15, 2020)

Meathead said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > 1. the Dems love this virus crap
> ...



"Whing"?

Sit down, no spelling bee for you.


----------



## BULLDOG (Mar 15, 2020)

Meathead said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



Yet you chose that as your best shot to counter anything I have posted. For you, that was probably a good choice.


----------



## MindWars (Mar 15, 2020)

He is suppose to call it tonight.


----------



## william the wie (Mar 15, 2020)

Crixus said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...



I'm on medicare, I take the lowest dose of metformin available as a preventative. I also take pantoprazole because I am prone to heart burn do I count?


----------



## MindWars (Mar 15, 2020)

Just think if there is a lock down nation wide and those borders are wide open LMFAO !!

and the retards said

LET THEM IN LET THEM IN LET THEM IN

and when you didn't agree because you had a brain. you were a gg.d. PHOBE of some sort. omfg KARMA IS COMING FOR YOU A.H.!! LOL


----------



## Meathead (Mar 15, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


Sorry, I used Bulldog as the example of an idiot. I could certainly have used Pogo instead, the IQ differentiation being minimal.


----------



## MindWars (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## task0778 (Mar 15, 2020)

*COVID-19 cases in the United States by date of illness onset, January 12, 2020, to March 12, 2020, at 4pm ET (n=792)***

Latest data (today) from CDC:

3244 Total confirmed cases
62 Deaths
12 Recovered

Looks to me like the number of new cases is dropping, from a high of 79 on 03/07 to 2 on 03/11 to 0 on 03/13.  It could be that some cases may not have been reported though.  But frankly I'm not seeing COVID-19 as being that much worse than the Flu.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 15, 2020)

task0778 said:


> *COVID-19 cases in the United States by date of illness onset, January 12, 2020, to March 12, 2020, at 4pm ET (n=792)***
> 
> Latest data (today) from CDC:
> 
> ...



Not sure what page you're reading but this one says there are 3621 reported cases, 678 of which are "new", with "new" defined (I think) as within the last 24 hours.  Getting any idea of where we are is going to take time as testing catches up with carriers.


----------



## Polishprince (Mar 15, 2020)

task0778 said:


> *COVID-19 cases in the United States by date of illness onset, January 12, 2020, to March 12, 2020, at 4pm ET (n=792)***
> 
> Latest data (today) from CDC:
> 
> ...




There are probably a hundred, or a thousand, unconfirmed cases for every confirmed one.    Most people don't go the doctor for every sniffle, so they are in no position to be tested.


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 15, 2020)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> 3000, out of a population of 328,200,000.  50 deaths, all persons with underlying problems.
> 
> Just sayin'.


----------



## MindWars (Mar 15, 2020)

N.Y. Hospitals Pitch Tents, Nix Surgeries to Gird for Influx
oh don't worry it's all still a conspiracy.

So much for the dick who laughed when it was posted hospitals would run out of shit.


----------



## harmonica (Mar 15, 2020)

Pogo said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


the Hurricane was racist!!!
hahahahahahha
.....proof beyond any doubt libs/Dems/blacks are idiots and obsessed so much with race that it warps their minds


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 15, 2020)

MindWars said:


> View attachment 312684
> 
> N.Y. Hospitals Pitch Tents, Nix Surgeries to Gird for Influx
> oh don't worry it's all still a conspiracy.
> ...


Dumbass.
People are getting sick and going to the hospital when they usually stay home and self-medicate.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 15, 2020)

mudwhistle said:


> People are getting sick and going to the hospital when they usually stay home and self-medicate.


So, so painfully fucking stupid. Goddamn you are dumber than fungus.

The hospital isn't admitting people who don't need to be admitted.  the problem is, a LOT of people may need to be admitted in a short period of time.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 15, 2020)

harmonica said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



i repeat my own post!!!!
hahahahahahha
.....proof beyond any doubt that (insert eliminationist group/race here) are idiots and obsessed so much with race that it warps their minds


----------



## MindWars (Mar 15, 2020)

mudwhistle said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 312684
> ...



Oh  well incase your logic was shut off dumbass-----   HOSPITALS are RUNNING OUT OF SHIT!! be it it's bought up and gone or nnot...

TRUCK CAN'T DELIVER DUMB ASS WHEN THIS BAN HAPPENS DUMBASS...........

whose the dumb ass againn

*AMERICA’S HOSPITALS WILL BE OVERRUN WITH CORONAVIRUS IN JUST EIGHT DAYS*
*Obama’s Medicare boss issues dire warning as doctors say as many as 500,000 are already infected and 10 MILLION will need care*
Daily Mail - MARCH 15, 2020


----------



## Pogo (Mar 15, 2020)

MindWars said:


>



Dayum.  Rump just lost 352 pounds.


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 15, 2020)

william the wie said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


I've been drinking Gin and Tonics to kill the germs.


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 15, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > People are getting sick and going to the hospital when they usually stay home and self-medicate.
> ...


No fucking shit Sherlock!!!!!!!!!!!!

My cousin in Yakima freaked out and was put in a holding room till they tested her for the virus....and just about every motherfucking disease imaginable. She tested NEGATIVE!!! That takes rooms and test kits away from THE PEOPLE THAT REALLY NEEDED IT!!!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 15, 2020)

mudwhistle said:


> That takes rooms and test kits away from THE PEOPLE THAT REALLY NEEDED IT!!!


*Which they only knew because they had tested her 

Again, panful stupidity.


----------



## Crixus (Mar 15, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




What you meant to say is you looked and you found I was right. Thank you. Good to see ya come to your senses.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## Crixus (Mar 15, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > Probably not, but all I can do is my part.
> ...




No. Because the old people who died were dying from something else. Of all the old people who were taken off that cruse ship, how many have died? What? None? Surely they weren't all 35 year olds.


----------



## Crixus (Mar 15, 2020)

william the wie said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...




Unless you already have a foot in the grave probably not.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 15, 2020)

The best the child president can muster, regarding the hoarding:

"You don’t have to buy so much. Take it easy. Just relax. It all will pass," Trump told reporters during a briefing on Sunday. - USA Today


----------



## Crixus (Mar 15, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > That takes rooms and test kits away from THE PEOPLE THAT REALLY NEEDED IT!!!
> ...




Not really. They should have told her to stay home and hydrate.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 15, 2020)

Crixus said:


> Because the old people who died were dying from something else.


You literally just made that up. I don't see that it is my responsibility to address this. 

But anyhoo, the major concern here is the number of people who will require hospitalization/inpatient treatment. Surely you understand that proper medical care is responsible for lowering the death rate. And ,if our healthcare infrastructure is overwhelmed, that will not be a good thing.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 15, 2020)

Crixus said:


> Not really. They should have told her to stay home and hydrate.


No, they should have tested her to learn about the virus.


----------



## Crixus (Mar 15, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > Because the old people who died were dying from something else.
> ...




Did I? Prove it. Produce one death from corona virus in America where the person who died wasn't already in a hospital bed?


----------



## task0778 (Mar 15, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> > *COVID-19 cases in the United States by date of illness onset, January 12, 2020, to March 12, 2020, at 4pm ET (n=792)***
> ...



Like to know where you got your estimate.  Unconfirmed cases could be a bad cold, influenza, or something else rather than COVID-19.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 15, 2020)

Crixus said:


> Did I? Prove it.


No, sorry. It's not everyone's job to disprove the things you are making up. How do you not get that?


----------



## Crixus (Mar 15, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > Not really. They should have told her to stay home and hydrate.
> ...




Other then knowing for sure she had it what would they learn? Even if she had it they would have sent her home to get better and hydrate. Maybe she would get an anti viral and some prednisone. But unless she has underlying medical conditions she is safe. To date no healthy avrage American has died from the virus. Only Americans who were already sick.


----------



## Crixus (Mar 15, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > Did I? Prove it.
> ...




Thank you. I love it when y'all tell me I'm right.


----------



## CWayne (Mar 15, 2020)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> 3000, out of a population of 328,200,000.  50 deaths, all persons with underlying problems.
> 
> Just sayin'.


The average age of those who succumb to this virus:  80.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 15, 2020)

Crixus said:


> Other then knowing for sure she had it what would they learn?


They take the whole data set and learn about its contagiousness, virulence, oaths of infection, vectors, etc. Come on man, you can figure this stuff out for yourself with a little effort. Why test anyone? Maybe...go read up?


----------



## Crixus (Mar 15, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > Other then knowing for sure she had it what would they learn?
> ...





Well, it's obvious it's really contagious, but the test does nothing other then let us know if we are infected. How people get it is already common  knowlage. It's a cold and it spreads the same way colds do. A test is a test. That's all. In the end unless you are dying all that will happen is people will get sent home to hydrate and get better. You can't show anything that says different.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 15, 2020)

Crixus said:


> Well, it's obvious it's really contagious, but the test does nothing other then let us know if we are infected


Which is extremely important both to understanding the virus and to slowing the spread. It's no coincidence that the country with the most aggressive testing since day one (South Korea) has enjoyed the best outcomes.

With our delayed, stunted response, our curve looks much more like Italy's right now than it does south Korea's.


----------



## Crixus (Mar 15, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > Well, it's obvious it's really contagious, but the test does nothing other then let us know if we are infected
> ...




But that's the thing, this was most likely swirling around before it got big on the news. Our curve? You make it sound like an end of the world zombie outbreak. I don't mean to be a dick, but it's only dangerous to folks who are already sick. I'm not saying this isn't serious. Not saying I diddnt panic some my self, in the end I asked my do. About this and my COPD as well as my compromised immune system and he said to live my live and practace common sense. I feel good about it.


----------



## Polishprince (Mar 15, 2020)

task0778 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > task0778 said:
> ...




That's usually the multiplier that is used to estimate the number of flu cases.   Most people who get coronavirus tend to be not that sick, and that is similar to influenza, which the government also tracks the number of cases.   

Truly, the actual number of people currently with or recovered from Coronavirus is greater than the "confirmed" cases.   And due to the generally mild nature of the symptoms for most people, it would seem to be a lot greater.


----------



## justoffal (Mar 15, 2020)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> 3000, out of a population of 328,200,000.  50 deaths, all persons with underlying problems.
> 
> Just sayin'.


Wow if they keep going they may reach the same number as the gun deaths in all the democratically run cities throughout the nation.

Jp


----------



## Flopper (Mar 15, 2020)

Aletheia4u said:


> This coronavirus scare is all about trying to make laws that makes it harder for antivaxx parents from opting out their children from being vaccinated. Once they accomplish one state. Then rest of the nation will soon follow.


So Trump is declaring a national emergency, thousands of schools are being closed, most large sporting events, concerts, theme parks, cruises, and travel from dozens up countries are being cancelled guaranteeing a recession on the hope that congress might pass laws forcing the vaccination of children with a vaccine that may never be developed.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 15, 2020)

Crixus said:


> Our curve? You make it sound like an end of the world zombie outbreak.


Huh? What is that nonsense? The curve just shows data. How many cases, and when.



Crixus said:


> I don't mean to be a dick, but it's only dangerous to folks who are already sick


You're not being a dick, you're being an irresponsible liar by making up stupid shit. No, previously ill people are not the only ones who will require inpatient care.

My county has 375,000 people. It has 1436 hospital beds. If only 3% of the population requires inpatient care over a 3-month span, our hospitals will be overwhelmed, and we will be choosing who receives care and who does not. People who would otherwise survive will die, and we will have triages for contagious people with a dangerous virus in our high school gyms, and sports venues, and YMCAs, etc.


----------



## Crixus (Mar 15, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> > He-he, you ARE a funny man. But at least you like Robert Johnson, so there's that
> ...




Y'all seem to be the only ones nfatuated with Trumps ego. It's all y'all talk about.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 15, 2020)

Crixus said:


> Y'all seem to be the only ones nfatuated with Trumps ego.


Then you must be slightly  deaf and blind. Trump is obviously completely infatuated with it, and you can read this website to watch a parade of Trump cultists saying idiotic shit to protect dear leader's ego.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Mar 15, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > Y'all seem to be the only ones nfatuated with Trumps ego.
> ...



How soon forgotten is Obama.


----------



## Crixus (Mar 15, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > Our curve? You make it sound like an end of the world zombie outbreak.
> ...




Then if I'm a liar you can post up an otherwise healthy American who died from corona virus right? You still haven be ads you can't. We already know it's contagious. Don't need a test for that. In the end not getting sick is on us. Not Donald Trump. You aren't really concurned about this virus so much as its just another way for you to say "FUCK TRUMP!". Fact is, healthy people are safe. If you are in a coma laying in a hospital bed waiting to die this will speed you along. That's all their is to it and you can't prove anything otherwise.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 15, 2020)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> How soon forgotten is Obama.


But Obama tourette's syndrome is forever...


----------



## Crixus (Mar 15, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > Y'all seem to be the only ones nfatuated with Trumps ego.
> ...




You give them waaaaay to much power and probably take it to personally.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Mar 15, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > How soon forgotten is Obama.
> ...



Same-same.


----------



## Crixus (Mar 15, 2020)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...




And that was H1N1. Healthy people did die from that but I see the token negro isn't to be held to account?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 15, 2020)

Crixus said:


> Then if I'm a liar you can post up an otherwise healthy American who died from corona virus right?


Pay attention. This is the last time I am going to correct your dumb fucking comments.

For one, it's nobody's job to"prove wrong" any unsupported claim that comes spewing out of your hole.

Second, it's not just deaths that we should worry about, it's illnesses. People requiring inpatient care. Gee, do ya THINK some of the otherwise healthy people who got pneumonia from the virus, OH JUST MAYBE, may not have fared as well without proper medical care?

Seriously man, use your head.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 15, 2020)

Crixus said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...



Seven have died from the Diamond Princess, fifteen are in serious/critical condition.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 15, 2020)

Crixus said:


> You give them waaaaay to much power


One vote each, same as me.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 15, 2020)

Crixus said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...



Actually it's YOUR job to prove your absolute.  Been waiting for that all day.  You can't do it.


----------



## Crixus (Mar 15, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



See there you go. Now, I assume you read that in an article, so that being the case the ages of the people should be known. That as well as any other underlying health issues should have also been printed. The article I saw said one of the Japanese folks who died was 80 years old. You show me a 40 something moderately healthy who dropped dead from corona virus that's one thing. As it is now, only sickly old people have to worry.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 15, 2020)

Crixus said:


> You show me a 40 something moderately healthy who dropped dead from corona virus that's one thing.


How about, a healthy 40 something  that required critical care? You're not really giving me any effort, here. Come on ..power up brain....


----------



## Crixus (Mar 15, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...




There are absolutely zero cases of moderately healthy Americans dying from corona virus. Period. That is an absolute. How does one prove that? See, the news you watch won't say it because then you will stop watching and go live instead of hiding in your closet.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 15, 2020)

Crixus said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...



I don't know how one proves that, it's YOUR job.  You just stated it as an absolute, yet again.  We're STILL waiting for that link.

Are you retarded?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 15, 2020)

In the only really good study completed so far (others coming out soon), about half of those hospitalized had some sort of relevant, pre-existing condition. Half.

Average stay time in the hospital? 22 days.

My county: 1436 hospital beds. If 2% of the county requires hospitalization over the next 3 months, that's 7500 people. That would be a terrible health crisis. Now imagine that in every county in my State, at the same time.

Now, imagine it spread out over 6-9 months, with different counties peaking at different intervals. Obviously, this would not be nearly as bad a crisis.

By they way, they are all human beings. Seems like that needs to be stated.


----------



## Crixus (Mar 15, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




Lol, retarded. Tea pot kettle there professor. You are supposed to be an expert in facts, yet here you are unable to provide a 40 year old American dying from this virus. Here is a link for you. I hope it helps you not be so afraid. Life is to awesome to let Larry O scare you under your bed.


Coronavirus Disease 2019 (COVID-19)


----------



## Pogo (Mar 15, 2020)

Crixus said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...



I DIDN'T MAKE SUCH AN ASS-ERTION, Gummo.  Only *you *made an assertion.  And we CONTINUE TO wait for you to back it up.

I don't need to go do your homework for you ---- ****YOU**** need to do that.

And you can't.  You failed.  You lose.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Mar 15, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> In the only really good study completed so far (others coming out soon), about half of those hospitalized had some sort of relevant, pre-existing condition. Half.
> 
> Average stay time in the hospital? 22 days.
> 
> ...


Take a pill.  There are only 60 in all of the US who are consider serious cases at this time so the likelihood of all your hospital beds being taken up is so tiny I don't even know the unit of measure for it.


----------



## task0778 (Mar 15, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



_Most people who get coronavirus tend to be not that sick_
_
--- _I agree, healthy, active people might be infected but their body and immune system is strong enough to fight it off.  Now there's a reason to take care of your body, exercise regularly, and stay hydrated.  Old effers like me have to realize we ain't as strong as we used to be.

_Truly, the actual number of people currently with or recovered from Coronavirus is greater than the "confirmed" cases. _

-- I wouldn't doubt it, but I'm not sure I'd buy the assertion that there are probably a thousand unconfirmed cases of COVID-19 out there for every confirmed one.  Maybe there are though, apparently this one spreads pretty easily.  Many people might be ill with some kind of respiratory illness, but whether it's COVID-19 is unknown.  I was just wondering, does COVID-19 mean there are 18 other types of Coronavirus out there?

I do believe this pandemic is somewhat overblown.  It's not too different from the Flu, except we don't have vacines and specific medications for COVID-19 yet cuz it's so new.  Still, better safe than sorry, the wife and I don't have anyplace that we need to be for awhile so we'll hunker down and ride it out.  Hopefully but May it'll be more contained.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Mar 15, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> The best the child president can muster, regarding the hoarding:
> 
> "You don’t have to buy so much. Take it easy. Just relax. It all will pass," Trump told reporters during a briefing on Sunday. - USA Today



What was wrong with that?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 15, 2020)

Crixus said:


> You are supposed to be an expert in facts


He is?  Huh. He claimed that?  Haha... doubtful.

What we are watching right here is why there are Trumpsters in the first place. "Oh, suuuure, MISTER EXPERT, mister FACTS AND STUFF, making me feel dumb! Waaaaaaah! I'll show you!".... and *poof*, Trump is elected.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Mar 15, 2020)

justoffal said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > 3000, out of a population of 328,200,000.  50 deaths, all persons with underlying problems.
> ...



What?  In a 15 minute period?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 15, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> What was wrong with that?


Too casual to the point of tone deafness and peak classlessness, no actual idea or plan mentioned, and idiotic idea that "it will all pass" is somehow meant to stop people from prepping for the next 30 or 60 days... 


I don't know, on what level ISN'T it moronic?  Hard to say. I suppose he completed some sentences, which is a good day for him.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Mar 15, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > Our curve? You make it sound like an end of the world zombie outbreak.
> ...



Most people with the viruses do not require hospitalization.  They may not feel well and just need quarantine.  You don't a hospital for that.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Mar 15, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > What was wrong with that?
> ...



Idea or plan?  You want a fucking dictator?  Kiss my ass!

None of that is within his power or control you dumbass communist!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 15, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Most people with the viruses do not require hospitalization.


Yes, thank you. It's the ones who do that should worry us.Thank you for taking the entire discussion back to square one.  zzzzzzzz


----------



## Crixus (Mar 15, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




But you did and do assert that all the time. You say "link" and the. You go on like you are. Fact is, corona virus is only dangerous to really d sick people and infants. Period. If that's wrong then please quote from the CDC website saying different. You won't because you can not. Period. This last post was your surrender. It's how you always do it.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 15, 2020)

Crixus said:


> Fact is, corona virus is only dangerous to really d sick people and infants. Period. If that's wrong then please quote from the CDC website saying different.


You could go to any reputable website to see they are at higher risk, but not the only ones at risk. Any of them.


----------



## Crixus (Mar 15, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...




And that's the thing, if you go to the hospital all they will do is say your sick, write a perscription for those flu pills and steroids then send you home to hydrate and get better. All the rest is just panic and peddling crap to keep cable news ratings up.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Mar 15, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Most people with the viruses do not require hospitalization.
> ...



How many of those people with COVID-19  required in-patient hospital care?  If you are anyone said it, I must have missed it.

All I know is that in January, February and March, I was hospitalized once each month and I was screened every time I went in the door, plus one ER visit this month.  Fortunately, I was sick for other reasons.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 15, 2020)

task0778 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > task0778 said:
> ...



There are other coronaviruses (it's a family) but the "19" is for the year it emerged, 2019.

I agree, it's highly unlikely there are a thousand undetected cases for every one detected.  That would put us close to four million infections, which would be WAY over the levels of reported cases in China and South Korea where testing has been diligent.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 15, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> All I know is that in January, February and March, I was hospitalized once each month and I was screened every time I went in the door, plus one ER visit this month. Fortunately, I was sick for other reasons.


well, I hope you are better.

We shouldn't be going to the hospitals for testing We should  just have drive up testing, or free temp clinics.


----------



## Polishprince (Mar 15, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > All I know is that in January, February and March, I was hospitalized once each month and I was screened every time I went in the door, plus one ER visit this month. Fortunately, I was sick for other reasons.
> ...



People who aren't very sick aren't likely to get tested.   And those who are somewhat ill are more likely just to go to an urgent care center or to their doctor's office- not a "drive up testing".   "drive up testing" doesn't differentiate if a patient might have something else totally unrelated to coronavirus.    There are still a lot of people with other illnesses out there, both acute and chronic.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 15, 2020)

https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMoa2002032

Of 1099 studied patients hospitalized (which, basically, means diagnosed, as they were all hospitalized for quarantine) with covid-19, 6.1% ended up in ICU, on a ventilator, or dead.

Median age of the sample: 47

And this:

"On admission, the degree of severity of Covid-19 was categorized as nonsevere in 926 patients and severe in 173 patients. Patients with severe disease were older than those with nonsevere disease by a median of 7 years. Moreover, the presence of any coexisting illness was more common among patients with severe disease than among those with nonsevere disease (38.7% vs. 21.0%). However, the exposure history between the two groups of disease severity was similar."

So, 61.9% of those admitted with severe disease had no co-existing illness. In this case, "severe disease" means life threatening pneumonia, primarily.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Mar 15, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > All I know is that in January, February and March, I was hospitalized once each month and I was screened every time I went in the door, plus one ER visit this month. Fortunately, I was sick for other reasons.
> ...


And the President announced we will have drive through testing very shortly and several retailers committed to setting them up in their parking lots.  Clinics are a bad idea since that would expose healthy people to a higher than usual probability of close contact with an infected person.  At his press conference the President spoke of contracting companies to send technicians to your home in some cases to collect samples for testing.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 15, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMoa2002032
> 
> Of 1099 studied patients hospitalized (which, basically, means diagnosed, as they were all hospitalized for quarantine) with covid-19, 6.1% ended up in ICU, on a ventilator, or dead.
> 
> ...



So, if this study is our guide, and low end estimates that 20% of people will be infected prove true, then 75,000 people in my county will be infected. Of those, 15.7% = 11,806  will get severe disease, requiring hospitalization. 

So, yes, we should be doing everything we can to prevent this.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 15, 2020)

toomuchtime_ said:


> And the President announced we will have drive through testing very shortly and several retailers committed to setting them up in their parking lots.


Excellent.


toomuchtime_ said:


> Clinics are a bad idea since that would expose healthy people to a higher than usual probability of close contact with an infected person.


True, but it's better than no testing. I have heard people talk about how it would, essentially, operate like a drive by clinic, as you would only get out of your car when it is your turn.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 15, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > 3000, out of a population of 328,200,000.  50 deaths, all persons with underlying problems.
> ...



The good news is that *we have now counted more patients Recovered than Perished (69/73)*.  As we said, this comes as time passes, enough time for those infected to fend off the infection.  We've got a long way to catch up with the Chinas and South Koreas (13 times more Recovered than dead) but we've crossed a threshold, for now.


----------



## Flopper (Mar 15, 2020)

Crixus said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...


That is not quite true. The elderly or those with with lung or cardio vascular diseases, or those with diabetes are high risk.  You have to add to that list people with dozens of other diseases that have been left with weaken immune systems.  All toll, we are talking about 68 million older adults over 60 and 20 million younger adults that suffer from various disease that put them in a high risk group.  That means we are talking about 1 out 4 American that have a relatively high risk of dying if infected.


----------



## Crixus (Mar 16, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




Thing is no one really knows. It looks like everyone on that side of the world is on the down hill side of this. Lots of people died no doubt, but what's lacking is why? no one on the news will point to a case of an avrage guy or gal who isn't in a high risk group getting sick and dying from corona virus. So sure, protect the OD folk, test people so you can send them home until they are better, but stop all the panic and the political bull shit. It's just over kill.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Mar 16, 2020)

Flopper said:


> A little over two weeks ago there were only a few cases both confined to small areas in Washington and California.    The CDC and the World Health Organization were screaming the need for immediate action but the president was too busy with his South Carolina rally attacking democrats and the media for exaggerating the situation with something so outlandish as an epidemic.  He downplayed the virus and called it the flu.  In the days following, he ignored the pleas for test kits and joked about the virus in tweets.   And after the virus was spreading, he lied to the nation about the availability of test kits, saying that anybody can get a test.  First HHS, said that was not so, that testing required a doctor's order.  The CDC then admitted that they had a protocol that limited testing to only those with confirmed exposure to the virus and with symptoms.  Later Trump's NIH adviser testified before congress that there were not enough test kits.
> 
> Finally after the virus had spread to over half the states, the president decides it's time for action.  His lack of action in those first critical weeks will be responsible for many thousands more cases and hundreds if not thousands of deaths.



I dont think that is a fair or accurate summary of this administrations action, which I put in blue in the timeline below.

Coronavirus Outbreak Timeline
*December 31, 2019 –* Cases of pneumonia detected in Wuhan, China, are first reported to the WHO. During this reported period, the virus is unknown. The cases occur between December 12 and December 29, according to Wuhan Municipal Health.

*January 1, 2020 –* Chinese health authorities close the Huanan Seafood Wholesale Market after it is discovered that wild animals sold there may be the source of the virus.

*January 5, 2020 – *China announces that the unknown pneumonia cases in Wuhan are not SARS or MERS. In a statement, the Wuhan Municipal Health Commission says a retrospective probe into the outbreak has been initiated.

*January 7, 2020 – *Chinese authorities confirm that they have identified the virus as a novel coronavirus, initially named 2019-nCoV by the WHO.
*...
January 20, 2020 –* China reports 139 new cases of the sickness, including a third death.

*January 20, 2020 – The National Institutes of Health announces that it is working on a vaccine against the coronavirus. “The NIH is in the process of taking the first steps towards the development of a vaccine,” says Dr. Anthony Fauci, director of the National Institutes of Allergy and Infectious Diseases.*

*January 21, 2020 –* Officials in Washington state confirm the first case on US soil. 

*January 22, 2020 – *Wuhan says it will “temporarily” close its airport and railway stations for departing passengers following news that the death toll from the Wuhan Coronavirus has risen to 17. Chinese authorities confirm at least 547 cases in the mainland.

*January 23, 2020 –* _*At an emergency committee convened by the World Health Organization, the WHO says that the Wuhan coronavirus does not yet constitute a public health emergency of international concern.*_

*January 23, 2020 –* The Beijing Culture and Tourism Bureau cancels all large-scale Lunar New Year celebrations in an effort to contain the growing spread of Wuhan coronavirus. On the same day, Chinese authorities enforce a partial lockdown of transport in and out of Wuhan. Authorities in the nearby cities of Huanggang and Ezhou Huanggang announce a series of similar measures.

*January 26, 2020 – *The China Association of Travel Services reports that all tours, including international ones, will be suspended. 

*January 28, 2020 –* Chinese President Xi Jinping meets with WHO Director General Tedros Adhanom in Beijing. At the meeting, Xi and the WHO agree to send a team of international experts, including *US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention staff, to China to investigate the coronavirus outbreak.*


*January 29, 2020 – The White House announces the formation of a new task force that will help monitor and contain the spread of the virus, and ensure Americans have accurate and up-to-date health and travel information, it said.*

*January 30, 2020 –* The US reports its first confirmed case of person-to-person transmission of the Wuhan coronavirus. On the same day, the WHO determines that the outbreak constitutes a Public Health Emergency of International Concern (PHEIC).

*January 31, 2020 – The Donald Trump administration announces it will deny entry to foreign nationals who have traveled in China in the last 14 days.*

*February 2, 2020 – *A man in the Philippines dies from the Wuhan coronavirus — the first time a death has been reported outside mainland China since the outbreak began.

*February 3, 2020 –* China’s Foreign Ministry accuses the US government of inappropriately reacting to the outbreak and spreading fear by enforcing travel restrictions.

*February 4, 2020 – *The Japanese Health Ministry announces that ten people aboard the Diamond Princess cruise ship moored in Yokohama Bay are confirmed to have the coronavirus. The ship, which is carrying more than 3,700 people, is placed under quarantine scheduled to end on February 19.

*February 7, 2020 – *Li Wenliang, a Wuhan doctor who was targeted by police for trying to sound the alarm on a “SARS-like” virus in December, dies of the coronavirus. Following news of Li’s death, the topics “Wuhan government owes Dr. Li Wenliang an apology,” and “We want freedom of speech,” trend on China’s Twitter-like platform, Weibo, before disappearing from the heavily censored platform.

*February 8, 2020 – *The US Embassy in Beijing confirms that a 60-year-old US national died in Wuhan on February 6, marking the first confirmed death of a foreigner.

*February 10, 2020 – *Xi inspects efforts to contain the Wuhan coronavirus in Beijing, the first time he has appeared on the front lines of the fight against the outbreak. On the same day, a team of international experts from WHO arrives in China to assist with containing the coronavirus outbreak.

*February 10, 2020 – *The Anthem of the Seas, a Royal Caribbean cruise ship, sets sail from Bayonne, New Jersey, after a coronavirus scare had kept it docked and its passengers waiting for days.

*February 11, 2020 –* _*The WHO names the coronavirus COVID-19. *_

*February 13, 2020 –* China’s state-run Xinhua News Agency announces that Shanghai mayor Ying Yong will be replacing Jiang Chaoliang amid the outbreak. Wuhan Communist Party chief Ma Guoqiang has also been replaced by Wang Zhonglin, party chief of Jinan city in Shandong province, according to Xinhua.

*February 14, 2020 –* A Chinese tourist who tested positive for the virus dies in France, becoming the first person to die in the outbreak in Europe.

*February 14, 2020 – *Egypt announces its first case of Wuhan coronavirus on Friday, according to a joint statement by Egypt’s Ministry of Health and the WHO. The confirmed case marks the first in Africa since the virus was detected.

*February 15, 2020 –* The official Communist Party journal Qiushi publishes the transcript of a speech made on February 3 by Xi in which he “issued requirements for the prevention and control of the new coronavirus” on January 7, revealing Xi knew about and was directing the response to the virus on almost two weeks before he commented on it publicly. 

*February 18, 2020 –* Xi says in a phone call with British Prime Minister Boris Johnson that China’s measures to prevent and control the epidemic “are achieving visible progress,” according to state news Xinhua.

*February 19, 2020 –* Passengers who have tested negative for the novel coronavirus begin disembarking from the stricken Diamond Princess cruise ship, despite mounting evidence from infectious disease experts they could unknowingly be carrying the virus back into their communities.

*February 21, 2020 –* *The CDC changes criteria for counting confirmed cases of novel coronavirus in the US and begins tracking two separate and distinct groups: those repatriated by the US Department of State and those identified by the US public health network.*

*February 25, 2020 –* *The NIH announces** that a clinical trial to evaluate the safety and effectiveness of the antiviral drug remdesivir in adults diagnosed with coronavirus has started at the University of Nebraska Medical Center in Omaha. The first participant is an American who was evacuated from the Diamond Princess cruise ship docked in Japan.*


*February 26, 2020 –* CDC officials say that a California patient being treated for novel coronavirus is the first US case of unknown origin. The patient, who didn’t have any relevant travel history nor exposure to another known patient, is the first possible US case of “community spread.”

*February 26, 2020 –* *President Donald Trump places Vice President Mike Pence in charge of the US government response to the novel coronavirus, amid growing criticism of the White House’s handling of the outbreak.*​*
So, on Jan 23 WHO says this is not an emergency but 5 days later the WH is announcing a task force to go to China and investigate the disease. BEFORE THAT, we were already working on a vaccine for it to reduce its spread.
The next day Trump sets of a task force to contain and monitor the spread of the virus.
Two days after that, Trump bans direct travel to and from China, which was what has done the most to buy us time to respond to this thing, as contrasted with Itally and the EU's total fuck up with all of it.
By the end of February, within a month of this thing starting, Trump has Pence in charge of managing our national response, all this while Europ[e was still completely ignoring any stringent controls at all.
*
From Wikipedia
In _*February*,_ the government began making protective gear against infection by invoking a federal defense law to boost production of masks, gloves, gowns and other items needed to protect medical personnel from exposure.[153]

Testing
The purposes of testing are to tell whether an person has a coronavirus infection, and to let health professionals know both how bad the epidemic is and where it is worst.[154] The government began testing by the CDC, but soon after the_* CDC found that the test kits were defective *_and gave inaccurate readings, thus rendering them useless.[155][156]

On_* March 4, FDA commissioner Stephen Hahn, estimated that close to a million tests would soon be able to be performed *_with the new test kits, while Vice President Mike Pence estimated it could be as many as 1.5 million.[157] *...

As of March 12, all 50 states were able to perform tests, with a doctor's approval, either from the CDC or from commercial labs in a state.[159] 

 This was followed by the government announcing a series of measures intended to speed up testing, including appointment of Admiral Brett Giroir, of the U.S. Public Health Service, to oversee testing, funding for two companies developing rapid tests and a hotline for labs to call to get help finding needed supplies.[160] 

The FDA also gave emergency authorization for New York to obtain an automated coronavirus test unit that will speed up screening to provide results in 3.5 hours.[161]*

_*March 13,*_ the Trump administration stated that there will be_* tests conducted in retail store parking lots*_ across the country, with participating franchises including Walmart, Target, CVS, and Walgreens, and that the results would be sent to labs to complete testing​
*I think that, with all the ankle biting Trump is getting from partisan hacks, he is doing a damned fine job.*


----------



## Pogo (Mar 16, 2020)

Crixus said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...



I did not read that in an article.  I took it right off the running chart.


----------



## Corazon (Mar 16, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Official corona virus infected count in North Korea today:
> 
> 8:05 AM - 1
> 8:13 AM - 0
> ...


Really?


----------



## Likkmee (Mar 16, 2020)

Corazon said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Official corona virus infected count in North Korea today:
> ...


YUP. Same as Duarte cases of drug possession. 
8:00 Man found with drugs
8:05 Man buried


----------



## Corazon (Mar 16, 2020)

Likkmee said:


> Corazon said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


----------



## james bond (Mar 16, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> We shouldn't be going to the hospitals for testing We should  just have drive up testing, or free temp clinics.



There's another thread on why the states don't have test kits yet.  It's not Trump's fault the FDA has those rules in place.  Anyway, this week we should be getting the test kits and we can get tested.  Then they'll know where it is spreading faster.  I doubt one will be hospitalized unless they are in the danger category and require it.  Those are the ones who could die.  The COVID-19 vaccine testing was supposed to start in Washington on 3/19.  Has it been started already?  It different type of vaccine than in the past.  Suppose to help the RNA (DNA?).


----------



## james bond (Mar 16, 2020)

siap.  Cyberattack hits health department.

Key U.S. Health Agency Suffers Cyberattack During Coronavirus Response

'(Bloomberg) — The U.S. Health and Human Services Department suffered a cyberattack Sunday night during the nation’s response to the coronavirus pandemic, according to three people familiar with the matter.

"The attack appears to have been intended to slow the agency’s systems down, but didn’t do so in any meaningful way, said the people, who asked for anonymity to discuss an incident that was not public.'

Rumors of national quarantine are FAKE.

'NSC tweeted just before midnight: “Text message rumors of a national #quarantine are FAKE. There is no national lockdown. @CDCgov has and will continue to post the latest guidance on #COVID19.”'

Key U.S. Health Agency Suffers Cyberattack During Coronavirus Response


----------



## Ame®icano (Mar 16, 2020)

Corazon said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Official corona virus infected count in North Korea today:
> ...



Yeah.

See post *#639*.


----------



## james bond (Mar 16, 2020)

Gulp.  A state lockdown is not imminent, but it could be on the table.

'To start — California has recorded 335 confirmed cases and six deaths as of Sunday at 5:30 p.m. We’re closing in on 12,000 people who are self-monitoring for symptoms.

Faced with mounting coronavirus infections, California Gov. *Gavin Newsom* on Sunday issued sweeping new restrictions in California, calling for home isolation of everyone in the state over age 65 and people with chronic disease, both high-risk populations. He’s asking bars to close, and restaurants to reduce their occupancy. And, he’s putting more resources into protecting the homeless by acquiring hotels to shelter them.
“We recognize that social isolation for millions of Californians is anxiety-inducing,” he said. But, “we need to meet this moment head on, and lean in and own this moment ... and take actions we think are commensurate with the need to protect the most vulnerable Californians.”'

https://www.sacbee.com/news/politic...icle241167586.html#storylink=topdigest_latest


----------



## Pogo (Mar 16, 2020)

As far as monitoring one's own locale --- the CDC map does not appear to be getting updated at all.

Here's a better one --- had to get it from England --- showing each state's trends with a graph.

This nationwide map and text data is useful too.  Has some history, infection tracing, etc.


----------



## pyetro (Mar 16, 2020)

Wow. I remember the other day when it was 0. This is getting out of control.


> More than 3,700 people have tested positive for the new COVID-19 disease in the U.S. and at least 71 have died. Globally, the death toll was just over 6,500 on Monday, with the weekend seeing an alarming spike in fatalities in three European nations grappling with aggressive outbreaks.


Coronavirus shutdowns spread across U.S. as death toll tops 70


----------



## Likkmee (Mar 16, 2020)

Is that the disease itself or including the current War For Shit Tickets ?


----------



## OnePercenter (Mar 16, 2020)

pyetro said:


> Wow. I remember the other day when it was 0. This is getting out of control.
> 
> 
> > More than 3,700 people have tested positive for the new COVID-19 disease in the U.S. and at least 71 have died. Globally, the death toll was just over 6,500 on Monday, with the weekend seeing an alarming spike in fatalities in three European nations grappling with aggressive outbreaks.
> ...



And now this...

Thousands leave Miami cruise ship without screenings after former passenger had coronavirus

Asswipe needs to step down!!!!!


----------



## petro (Mar 16, 2020)

Covid thread #12,765

Yeah.
This was out of hand a while ago.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 16, 2020)

pyetro said:


> Wow. I remember the other day when it was 0. This is getting out of control.
> 
> 
> > More than 3,700 people have tested positive for the new COVID-19 disease in the U.S. and at least 71 have died. Globally, the death toll was just over 6,500 on Monday, with the weekend seeing an alarming spike in fatalities in three European nations grappling with aggressive outbreaks.
> ...


when was that date exactly.  you know, the other day?


----------



## WEATHER53 (Mar 16, 2020)

Twice as many die in one day alone from pneumonia in the USA but that’s a fact and proportionate assessment of threat which will get you locked  up right now


----------



## The Original Tree (Mar 16, 2020)

pyetro said:


> Wow. I remember the other day when it was 0. This is getting out of control.
> 
> 
> > More than 3,700 people have tested positive for the new COVID-19 disease in the U.S. and at least 71 have died. Globally, the death toll was just over 6,500 on Monday, with the weekend seeing an alarming spike in fatalities in three European nations grappling with aggressive outbreaks.
> ...


*Woohoo!  71.  Can we make it to 100?  Come on 100!*


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 16, 2020)

Christ on a cracker!!! The sky is falling!
And yet, people are fighting in the streets over a roll of toilet paper...


----------



## jc456 (Mar 16, 2020)

QUOTE="The Original Tree, post: 24252892, member: 60550"]





pyetro said:


> Wow. I remember the other day when it was 0. This is getting out of control.
> 
> 
> > More than 3,700 people have tested positive for the new COVID-19 disease in the U.S. and at least 71 have died. Globally, the death toll was just over 6,500 on Monday, with the weekend seeing an alarming spike in fatalities in three European nations grappling with aggressive outbreaks.
> ...


*Woohoo!  71.  Can we make it to 100?  Come on 100!*[/QUOTE]
Right?  I feel exactly the same way.


----------



## james bond (Mar 16, 2020)

Pogo said:


> As far as monitoring one's own locale --- the CDC map does not appear to be getting updated at all.



I've heard the rich have ordered the gigabit internet as they may be home more.  Thus, with increased and more profitable orders, cable cos, AT&T, and others have scrambled to meet this demand.  There may be work in your neighborhood to upgrade utility lines.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Mar 16, 2020)

pyetro said:


> Wow. I remember the other day when it was 0. This is getting out of control.
> 
> 
> > More than 3,700 people have tested positive for the new COVID-19 disease in the U.S. and at least 71 have died. Globally, the death toll was just over 6,500 on Monday, with the weekend seeing an alarming spike in fatalities in three European nations grappling with aggressive outbreaks.
> ...



More people have recovered than have died.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Mar 16, 2020)

OnePercenter said:


> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> > Wow. I remember the other day when it was 0. This is getting out of control.
> ...


Obama personally handled every cruise ship during the Ebola pandemic


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 16, 2020)

pyetro said:


> Wow. I remember the other day when it was 0. This is getting out of control.
> 
> 
> > More than 3,700 people have tested positive for the new COVID-19 disease in the U.S. and at least 71 have died. Globally, the death toll was just over 6,500 on Monday, with the weekend seeing an alarming spike in fatalities in three European nations grappling with aggressive outbreaks.
> ...



70 people over how much time ?

Do you know how many people die in the U.S. on a daily basis.

And how many have died from the flu during the same time frame as the 71.


----------



## Osiris-ODS (Mar 16, 2020)

pyetro said:


> Wow. I remember the other day when it was 0. This is getting out of control.
> 
> 
> > More than 3,700 people have tested positive for the new COVID-19 disease in the U.S. and at least 71 have died. Globally, the death toll was just over 6,500 on Monday, with the weekend seeing an alarming spike in fatalities in three European nations grappling with aggressive outbreaks.
> ...



70 deaths is out of control? Some perspective:

From April 12, 2009 to April 10, 2010, CDC estimated there were *60.8 million cases* (range: 43.3-89.3 million), *274,304 hospitalizations* (range: 195,086-402,719), and *12,469 deaths* (range: 8868-18,306) *in the United States* due to the (H1N1)pdm09 virus.

Additionally, CDC estimated that *151,700-575,400 people worldwide died* from (H1N1)pdm09 virus infection *during the first year the virus circulated*.** Globally, *80 percent* of (H1N1)pdm09 virus-related deaths were estimated to have occurred *in people younger than 65 years of age*. This differs greatly from typical seasonal influenza epidemics, during which about 70 percent to 90 percent of deaths are estimated to occur in people 65 years and older.​CDC: 2009 H1N1 Pandemic


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 16, 2020)

pyetro said:


> Wow. I remember the other day when it was 0. This is getting out of control.
> 
> 
> > More than 3,700 people have tested positive for the new COVID-19 disease in the U.S. and at least 71 have died. Globally, the death toll was just over 6,500 on Monday, with the weekend seeing an alarming spike in fatalities in three European nations grappling with aggressive outbreaks.
> ...



It's people like you that need to STFU.

Panic (which you guys do a lot) is not helpful.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 16, 2020)

I am surprised that IM2 isn't calling it a racist plot.


----------



## Meathead (Mar 16, 2020)

pyetro said:


> Wow. I remember the other day when it was 0. This is getting out of control.
> 
> 
> > More than 3,700 people have tested positive for the new COVID-19 disease in the U.S. and at least 71 have died. Globally, the death toll was just over 6,500 on Monday, with the weekend seeing an alarming spike in fatalities in three European nations grappling with aggressive outbreaks.
> ...


Just be glad you're not in Italy.


----------



## LaDairis (Mar 16, 2020)

Wake me up when we get to 1 million.

I do not care about 70 deaths, and this Covid 19 is no reason to shut down the US economy.

The reason the LEFT is for shutting down the economy is because they want to blame Trump and for Trump to lose....


----------



## LaDairis (Mar 16, 2020)

Meathead said:


> Just be glad you're not in Italy.




I'm immune here
I'm immune in italy and everywhere else.

4 out of 5 exposed DEVELOP NO SYMPTOMS....


BACK TO WORK, AMERICA!!!

FUCK THE FEAR AND THOSE WHO PUSH IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 16, 2020)

LaDairis said:


> Wake me up when we get to 1 million.
> 
> I do not care about 70 deaths, and this Covid 19 is no reason to shut down the US economy.
> 
> The reason the LEFT is for shutting down the economy is because they want to blame Trump and for Trump to lose....



Pretty soon they'll try to pass a bill making it illegal to die.


----------



## LaDairis (Mar 16, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> LaDairis said:
> 
> 
> > Wake me up when we get to 1 million.
> ...





Or illegal to not develop any symptoms when exposed!!!!

You either NEED BIG GOVERNMENT or the LEFT wants you DEAD.....


----------



## Flopper (Mar 16, 2020)

Crixus said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...


Generally, secondary health issues are not released upon death.  So unless the 50 year old was seriously ill when they were infected, it is unlikely to be reported.  Possible studies done in the future will answer a lot of questions.   Something else that is unknown is the degree of lung damage that patients experience.  Just about every serious lung infection leaves some lasting damage in the lungs, often it's minor but sometimes it's not.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Mar 16, 2020)

pyetro said:


> Wow. I remember the other day when it was 0. This is getting out of control.
> 
> 
> > More than 3,700 people have tested positive for the new COVID-19 disease in the U.S. and at least 71 have died. Globally, the death toll was just over 6,500 on Monday, with the weekend seeing an alarming spike in fatalities in three European nations grappling with aggressive outbreaks.
> ...




How does that compare to other countries?

Are you blaming their leadership?


----------



## JLW (Mar 16, 2020)

The Original Tree said:


> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> > Wow. I remember the other day when it was 0. This is getting out of control.
> ...


Your brain is water logged,


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Mar 16, 2020)

OnePercenter said:


> Asswipe needs to step down!!!!!


 the true virus rears its ugly head..TDS


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Mar 16, 2020)

pyetro said:


> Wow. I remember the other day when it was 0. This is getting out of control.



71 / 320,000,000 = .00000022%

It's Armageddon


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 16, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


No, developing bioweapons can backfire, especially when you have better security on the internet than the labs.


----------



## Flash (Mar 16, 2020)

About the same number of people that killed each month by street thugs in Democrat controlled Chicago.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 16, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...


Even better if our own deranged, politically controlled media continue to blame our president.


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 16, 2020)

Here is turning the frown upside down....the positives from the great Corona virus panic....

https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2020/03/the_coronavirus_will_save_america.html

These benefits are undeniably going to happen.  But it is not just in the health arena that America will see long-term benefits.  It will be in the alteration of business practices, long accepted as they were invisibly implemented.  Who knew?  Ninety-five percent of antibiotics were manufactured in China, and no one discussed it.  Now the vulnerability of America is displayed in front of the people — not the little cliques of "health professionals" and CEOs who fostered it.  With the Chinese penchant for lying, adulteration, blackmail, and price-gouging, will such a situation exist in 2022?  No, because if it doesn't change rapidly, a lot of CEOs will find themselves unemployed.

Antibiotics are not the only pharmaceuticals or nutritional supplements coming from China, and soon the marketers of such products will face their turn in front of the bus.  Their executives see it coming.  Changes will be rapid and, again, invisible.  They do not want their products to be the ones cited in future news stories.  "Good riddance to China" will be the mantra of the entire industry, and America will be the huge beneficiary of increased domestic production, increased research on improved quality, and increased security — a trifecta that blunts the advantages China has sought to use against the U.S.

There is more, much more, that will be seen to improve America.  The coronavirus has been a wake-up call, and this time there is no snooze button.  

If a supply chain is entangled with Chinese production due to technology, the business relying on sole sourcing is foolish beyond words.  If that still exists in 2022, the business is doomed.  CEOs, technology experts within large companies, and business analysts are going to be asking a lot of questions, and someone in the organization had better have answers.  The most obvious answer is to relocate advanced technology manufacturing to secure nations, including America.

China's stealth war against America has been exposed, inadvertently, but it is no longer flying below the radar.  The overt threat to cut off shipments of antibiotic medicine and medical supplies, and the delay in shipping that may actually be taking place, has brought the issue to the people of America.  To say there is anger over such threats and actions is to understate the consequences.  Here is China, willing to send America a virus and then debilitate its supply chains to exacerbate the effects.  No longer is this a stealth war.  The American people are on to them, and no rebuttal will return the status quo.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Mar 16, 2020)

"Mass shutdowns, Italy's death toll climbs over 2,000"

Coronavirus live updates: Mass shutdowns, Italy's death toll climbs over 2,000

Must be because of bad leadership.

Too bad Mussolini is no longer in charge.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 16, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...





ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Hell, the government locks everything down, bats and snakes may become pretty attractive main courses here.  I suspect dogs and cats will be the first casualties because they are easily accessible, but they are not in infinite supply.
VIVA VENEZUALA!!!


----------



## Osiris-ODS (Mar 16, 2020)

LaDairis said:


> Wake me up when we get to 1 million.
> 
> I do not care about 70 deaths, and this Covid 19 is no reason to shut down the US economy.
> 
> The reason the LEFT is for shutting down the economy is because they want to blame Trump and for Trump to lose....





Sun Devil 92 said:


> Pretty soon they'll try to pass a bill making it illegal to die.



And making it illegal to not vote democrat after you do.


----------



## james bond (Mar 16, 2020)

We some big laughs now.






"Sen. Bernie Sanders (I-VT) suggested during Sunday evening’s CNN debate that we must address the climate change “crisis” with the same urgency as the Chinese coronavirus pandemic."

Bernie: Address Climate Change with Same Urgency as Coronavirus


----------



## The Original Tree (Mar 16, 2020)

Johnlaw said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > pyetro said:
> ...


*Your Soul is Calcified and hardened beyond redemption!
Or is it?*


----------



## The Original Tree (Mar 16, 2020)

Flash said:


> About the same number of people that killed each month by street thugs in Democrat controlled Chicago.


*True that.  More people will die in Chicago and Maryland this year in the most strict Gun Control Legislative areas in The Country.*


----------



## Flash (Mar 16, 2020)

james bond said:


> We some big laughs now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




AGW scammer!  Biden is just as bad.


----------



## james bond (Mar 16, 2020)

Flash said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> > We some big laughs now.
> ...



Calm down.  You should be yer rear end off.


----------



## james bond (Mar 16, 2020)

Stuff just got real in Canada.  Closing borders.

'At least 3 provinces reporting community transmission in Canada as experts urge immediate action.

Widespread community transmission of COVID-19 is likely underway in Canada, experts say, warning that Canadians need to heed advice from public health officials and do their part to prevent it from getting out of control.'

https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/cb...reening-trudeau-covid19-coronavirus-1.5498866

https://www.cbc.ca/news/health/coronavirus-community-transmission-canada-1.5498804


----------



## Flash (Mar 16, 2020)

james bond said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > james bond said:
> ...




These Democrat clowns are hilarious.  I laugh most of the time I hear them spew their garbage.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 16, 2020)

WillHaftawaite said:


> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> > Wow. I remember the other day when it was 0. This is getting out of control.
> ...



Well for one thing we've just reached the same death number as South Korea.  And they've been dealing with it much longer.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 16, 2020)

james bond said:


> We some big laughs now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What's your point?


----------



## Pogo (Mar 16, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



Viva spelling too.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Mar 16, 2020)

Pogo said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > pyetro said:
> ...




and we're a much larger country.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 16, 2020)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


Which would have no effect on the rate of spread. In fact, our lower population density would slow the spread compared to South Korea, all else being equal.

We are way behind the curve, compared to South Korea, when it comes to combatting the spread and testing.


----------



## Likkmee (Mar 16, 2020)

After the quarantine, when all the old people are dead, a new generation of meatheads and tax revenue will be ready for indoctrination.


----------



## Likkmee (Mar 16, 2020)

WALOBS-20 will make the holoahoax appear as a gerbil dick in the future training camps


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Mar 16, 2020)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> More people have recovered than have died.


More people beat the train across the tracks than dont.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Mar 16, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> > Wow. I remember the other day when it was 0. This is getting out of control.
> ...


ITs kind of early in the bell curve to declare how bad it is.  Most of what is going on is concern and effort to keep the peak need for treatment below the threshold of ICU capacity.
We are trying to get on the 'reduced infection' side of the curve.
There is no way to know if we are there yet.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Mar 16, 2020)

james bond said:


> We some big laughs now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a farqing clown.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Mar 16, 2020)

Flash said:


> About the same number of people that killed each month by street thugs in Democrat controlled Chicago.


Different disease though.

That one is Democratitus.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Mar 16, 2020)

Flash said:


> About the same number of people that killed each month by street thugs in Democrat controlled Chicago.


Two comparisons to gauge Trumps success vrs COVID19;
1) Were deaths kept lower than Europe's COVID19 deaths?
2) Were deaths kept lower than the number of people killed from criminal violence in Democrat controlled municipalities?

But no matter how effective Trump is compared to their circumstances or nations, to the TDS minions, it is always ORANGE MAN BAD!


----------



## Pogo (Mar 16, 2020)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> > Wow. I remember the other day when it was 0. This is getting out of control.
> ...



Not in this country, yet.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 16, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > About the same number of people that killed each month by street thugs in Democrat controlled Chicago.
> ...



Too early to assess with testing still being ramped up but:

1) our death toll, already sixth highest in the world, is higher than all but three European countries; and
2) there's no such thing.


----------



## james bond (Mar 16, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Well for one thing we've just reached the same death number as South Korea.  And they've been dealing with it much longer.



Stats are for when you really want to lie.



Pogo said:


> What's your point?



So you agree?

My post was for entertainment.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 16, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> > Wow. I remember the other day when it was 0. This is getting out of control.
> ...


 
So you want to go  to informational links huh.

Dafuck are you in this thread for then?  Check the title.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 16, 2020)

james bond said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Well for one thing we've just reached the same death number as South Korea.  And they've been dealing with it much longer.
> ...



Wanna see 'em?  Got yer stats right here.  It's not a secret.

Show me where the "lie" is.




james bond said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > What's your point?
> ...



"Agree" with what?

I asked what your point was.  I agree that I don't see one.  Unless, I guess, you're saying we should ignore all of this.


----------



## OnePercenter (Mar 16, 2020)

CrusaderFrank said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > pyetro said:
> ...



Asswipe needs to resign....


----------



## Pogo (Mar 16, 2020)

Osiris-ODS said:


> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> > Wow. I remember the other day when it was 0. This is getting out of control.
> ...




He's not referring to an absolute number.  He's referring to a *trend*.

In fact that number is already up to 77 just since that post.  By the time a given reader reads this it may have jumped again.


----------



## toobfreak (Mar 16, 2020)

OnePercenter said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > OnePercenter said:
> ...



Buttholes like you should have removed him from office, but you incompetent hacks in the DNC couldn't even do that right and despite 3 years investigation, blew it, couldn't come up with one decent charge that had any real meat to it that would stick.


----------



## OnePercenter (Mar 16, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> > Wow. I remember the other day when it was 0. This is getting out of control.
> ...



People are dying and you want to split hairs?  Really?

Asswipe need to resign.


----------



## OnePercenter (Mar 16, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



Asswipe needs to resign....


----------



## toobfreak (Mar 16, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > pyetro said:
> ...



I couldn't take it any more and finally had to go out to take care of some business.

Ended up at one major store and it was business as usual.

Traffic was normal to maybe a little heavy.

Stopped somewhere else and it was business as usual.  No worries.

Drove through a supermarket parking lot figuring I might get a few things.  There were more cars there than I ever saw before!  I mean, there were cars parked where I never saw cars parked, so I said fuck it, and drove out the other side.  BUY! BUY! BUY!  More food!  More TP!  Masks!  Gowns!  Hand Sanitizer!  Tyvek paper Suits!  Gloves!  The children!  The poor starving children!  Ed, see if you can squeeze more paper towels into the buggy.  They should drop a bomb on every supermarket, we'd get most every greedy, stingy, fearful, ignorant bum out there.
Meantime, there isn't ONE case in our city.  The nearest case is 200 miles away.  ONE case.  And he probably got it in NYC or Phili.


----------



## toobfreak (Mar 16, 2020)

OnePercenter said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > pyetro said:
> ...




Far more people trip while texting and fall in front of a locomotive.  You're still here.  Let us know when you catch it.


----------



## OnePercenter (Mar 16, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



Asswipe needs to resign.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Mar 16, 2020)

james bond said:


> Stats are for when you really want to lie.


Thats true for the government or Dimocrats, not normal honest folks.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 16, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> > Stats are for when you really want to lie.
> ...



Actually I linked him to the stats, invited him to show where the "lie" was, and he couldn't do it.

You can't either.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 16, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> Meantime, there isn't ONE case in our city. The nearest case is 200 miles away. ONE case.


Oh, well then, shut the lights on covid-19...


----------



## james bond (Mar 16, 2020)

Pogo said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > james bond said:
> ...








I didn't reply because your post is such a joke.  Why don't you explain why your link has no data for what you refer to.

If the shoe fits, wear it.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Mar 16, 2020)

As oif March 16, ordered by number of new deaths this time.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 16, 2020)

james bond said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



Not only is the link REPLETE with data, but the post immediately after yours even supplies a screenshot of it.  Conveniently sitting right above.  Even in that screenshot you can see my post in 686 is CONFIRMED.  You know, the post you CUT OUT when you accused me of lying.

That you can't figure out how a link works is your problem.  I did my job; you claimed "lie" and you got your ass whupped.
Consider that first next time, clown shoes.


----------



## Kilroy2 (Mar 16, 2020)

The government should be offering free surgical masks to the general public

damn the cost as the human cost may be to high


----------



## SmokeALib (Mar 16, 2020)

In Kansas City, all bars and restaurants ordered to shut down except for drive-thru's.
All schools and colleges are on line only. No gatherings more than 10 people. Basically, the city will be shut down.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Mar 17, 2020)

OnePercenter said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > OnePercenter said:
> ...



Go right ahead and resign.  No one cares what you do.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Mar 17, 2020)

Kilroy2 said:


> The government should be offering free surgical masks to the general public
> 
> damn the cost as the human cost may be to high



Surgical masks do nothing to protect the wearer.  You have it backwards, dumbass!


----------



## Aletheia4u (Mar 17, 2020)

I don't know why Pres.Trump has not declare this as being a national emergency. This has been a pandemic for years. And it is still being ignore as if it is normal part of life. Pres.Trump needs to have this pandemic investigated. To see where the point of origin comes from. 
 Pres.Trump cannot be our president if he doesn't do anything about this outbreak. 


*In 2018, an estimated 1,735,350 new cases of cancer will be diagnosed in the United States and 609,640 people will die from the disease.*
*The most common cancers (listed in descending order according to estimated new cases in 2018) are breast cancer, lung and bronchus cancer, prostate cancer, colon and rectum cancer, melanoma of the skin, bladder cancer, non-Hodgkin lymphoma, kidney and renal pelvis cancer, endometrial cancer, leukemia, pancreatic cancer, thyroid cancer, and liver cancer.*
*The number of new cases of cancer (cancer incidence) is 439.2 per 100,000 men and women per year (based on 2011–2015 cases).*
*The number of cancer deaths (cancer mortality) is 163.5 per 100,000 men and women per year (based on 2011–2015 deaths).*
*Cancer mortality is higher among men than women (196.8 per 100,000 men and 139.6 per 100,000 women). When comparing groups based on race/ethnicity and sex, cancer mortality is highest in African American men (239.9 per 100,000) and lowest in Asian/Pacific Islander women (88.3 per 100,000).*
.  Cancer Statistics


----------



## Kilroy2 (Mar 17, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> > The government should be offering free surgical masks to the general public
> ...






masks are effective at capturing droplets, which is a main transmission route of coronavirus, and some studies have estimated a roughly fivefold protection versus no barrier alone (although others have found lower levels of effectiveness).

So is it full prove no but it reduces the change of getting it and depending on how smart you are

Still if it was like you said medical people who wear these mask would be in big trouble and family members would not be able to interact with people with the disease 

It offers protection for the wearer and it offers protection to others who come in contact with an infected person

still there are limitations that one would have to understand in order for it to be useful

Granted a lot are saying that face mask are not needed by healthy persons  but there reasons are suspicious

They say -  if people are buying up mask then medical people will not have them because supply will gone for those who really need it

then there is the issue that people must know how to use them and if mask is contaminated then by touching it you can spread the disease

Also it can get into the eyes and other non covered areas, mask does not work

Sorry peace of mind is half the battle

Yes the virus does not always cause death but it can be properly disposed off so that the virus is not transmitted to the next person

If its good enough for the health professionals , its good enough for me and I can understand how to properly use them  

whereas some dumbass will have to go with the flow


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Mar 17, 2020)

Italians over 80 'will be left to die' as country overwhelmed by coronavirus


----------



## pyetro (Mar 17, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


The US death toll is now 85. God help us.
https://www.washingtonpost.com/worl...able-main_trumpvirus-900pm:homepage/story-ans


----------



## MindWars (Mar 17, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Italians over 80 'will be left to die' as country overwhelmed by coronavirus



It isn't a. joke either that is the push for here why these gawd dam idios can't see this is beyond me.

KILL GRANNY
no meds from CHINA can come in...... 

and they are banning guns in New Orleans.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Mar 17, 2020)

Kilroy2 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Kilroy2 said:
> ...



Masks provide NO protection for  the wearer against the corona virus.  Catch a clue!  People wearing the mask are getting a false sense of security.

The cheap paper mask prevents the wearer from spreading diseases but does nothing as the virus goes right through the mask.  I have a grandson with leukemia, so i know a little about masks.


----------



## pyetro (Mar 17, 2020)

MindWars said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Italians over 80 'will be left to die' as country overwhelmed by coronavirus
> ...


As usual, right-wingers spread s*** without context. These will only might happen. It's not happening.


> Luigi Icardi, a councilor for health in Piedmont, said: "I never wanted to see such a moment. It [the document] will be binding and will establish *in the event of saturation of the wards a precedence code for access to intensive care*, based on certain parameters such as potential survival."


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 17, 2020)

pyetro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



97 deaths and total cases of 5,853. So, about a thousand more in a day and still without proper testing. Oh, and 17 people have recovered.

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Number of known U.S. cases has doubled in two days.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## Flopper (Mar 17, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


The president is not being blamed for the virus.  He's being blamed for his lack of action when it really counted, for wasting economic stimulus at a time when it wasn't needed, and his misstatements, half truths, hunches, exaggerations and lies.


----------



## Flopper (Mar 17, 2020)

Pogo said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > pyetro said:
> ...


South Korea seems to be in the later phase of the epidemic. New cases peaked on March 4th at 851.  The number of new cases has dropped by 90% as of March 16th.  For the same time period, new cases in the US have increased by 2800%.  The epidemic in the US is just getting started.  There are lots of reason why South Korea has been so successful while the US has made no progress, chief being the lack of attention in the earliest stages when there were only a few cases in two areas.   The US lacked just about everything it needed to successful fight the epidemic, beginning with the attention of the nation's leadership, a comprehensive plan of action, the tools to fight the epidemic, trained people locally, and no plan to get those tools.  We were simply caught with our pants down.
South Korea Coronavirus: 8,413 Cases and 84 Deaths - Worldometer
United States Coronavirus: 6,470 Cases and 110 Deaths - Worldometer


----------



## Flopper (Mar 17, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Osiris-ODS said:
> 
> 
> > pyetro said:
> ...


The number of deaths are not relevant when looking at the progression of the virus because the number of deaths vary by the quality of healthcare, the age and health of population infected.  The number of deaths are not accurate because when there are other causes such heart or lung problems, it is often a best guess of the attending physician.   Also the deaths are a lagging indicator.  Deaths can occurs weeks after the infection.  The number of new cases is very relevant.  When new cases are rising as they are now, the magnitude of epidemic is increasing.  Once the new cases are falling, we will be on the downside of the epidemic.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Mar 17, 2020)

CNN guest says ’significant number of young adults’ are 'seriously ill' in Italy


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Mar 17, 2020)

Dr. Gregory Rigano, co-author of the study, with Laura Ingraham last night
COVID-19 patients who took hydroxy-chloroquine were free of the disease in 6 days.


----------



## excalibur (Mar 17, 2020)

Germany closes borders to try to slow virus


*Its borders with France, Austria and Switzerland were shut on Monday, except for commercial traffic.

Spain will also close its borders later while France is considering more stringent lockdowns.

Meanwhile, the European Commission has proposed a temporary ban on non-essential travel to the European Union.

The measure would initially last for 30 days, and long-term residents in the EU, family members of EU nationals and diplomats would be exempt as well as cross-border and healthcare workers and people transporting goods.*​


----------



## Pogo (Mar 17, 2020)

*Ibuprofen is right out*

>> A 4-year-old British girl suffering from coronavirus-like symptoms grew worse after taking ibuprofen, her family said.

As health experts hotly debate whether the anti-inflammatory medicine should be taken to combat the contagion, Dan Collins of Bristol posted a dire warning on Facebook about his stepdaughter Amelia.

“To those of you that have children please read. If your child has symptoms of corona virus, DO NOT give them ibuprofen,” Collins wrote.

“Amelia’s been unwell since Tuesday, cough, fever, cold. This morning she came into my room and got into my bed burning hot and not wanting to get up,” he wrote Sunday.

“Within an hour of giving her [ibuprofen] she dropped dramatically. She was panting while trying to breathe, her heart rate was very rapid, she couldn’t keep her eyes open, couldn’t lift her head up, her body was shaking, she started being sick on herself and her temperature had risen.

... While ibuprofen is used to treat pain, including from headaches and sore throats, along with colds, it “can have a depressive effect on parts of our immune systems” — a real danger for coronavirus sufferers, wrote Dr. Amir Khan, of Britain’s public health care National Health Service, in Al Jazeera.

“If we take medicines that dampen this immune response, such as ibuprofen, this can lead to us not fighting off the infection as effectively, potentially leading to a longer illness with a higher risk of complications,” he said.

Khan said alternatives for pain and fever could include paracetamol, commonly known as Panadol, or acetaminophen, which is the main ingredient in Tylenol. <<​


----------



## basquebromance (Mar 17, 2020)

OH MY GOD THIS IS THE WORST THING EVER!


----------



## basquebromance (Mar 17, 2020)

"I WISH DEATH ON MYSELF" - Modest Mouse


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Mar 18, 2020)

Flopper said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



Except none of that happened except in your tiny little mind.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Mar 18, 2020)

I don't know why is everyone keeps on listening to these snakes. We already know that they are a bunch of liars. Eve has hearkened to the serpent and was punished for that. But Eve didn't knew who was the serpent, but you all know. But it has offended God when we listen to others over Him,  And it says that the Righteous shall live by faith, because it proves that they has listen and believe every word that came from the mouth of God. You can't live on bread alone...

Faith not fear for the believer, update on the virus spreading throughout the US and world, Martin Luther during the Bubonic Plague


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 18, 2020)

Pogo said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Is that all you have?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Mar 18, 2020)

March 18 stats, with France, Italy and Germany not reporting new deaths






That is  what exponential growth rates look like folks.


----------



## The Original Tree (Mar 18, 2020)

*Everyone is fleeing to their own countries as each Nation closes it's borders.

Isaiah 13:14

"It will happen that like a hunted gazelle, and like sheep that no one gathers, they will each turn to their own people, and will each flee to their own land."*


----------



## The Original Tree (Mar 18, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


*You should move to South Korea.*


----------



## The Original Tree (Mar 18, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> March 18 stats, with France, Italy and Germany not reporting new deaths
> 
> View attachment 313152
> 
> That is  what exponential growth rates look like folks.


*This is what Fear Mongering from Foreign Operatives Looks like Folks.*


----------



## The Original Tree (Mar 18, 2020)

*1 Kings 8:37-39

37 When famine or plague comes upon the land, or blight or mildew or locusts or grasshoppers, or when their enemy besieges them in their cities, whatever plague or sickness may come, 38 may whatever prayer or petition Your people Israel make— each knowing his own afflictions and spreading out his hands toward this house— 39 be heard by You from heaven, Your dwelling place. And may You forgive and act, and repay each man according to all his ways, since You know his heart—for You alone know the hearts of all men*


----------



## pyetro (Mar 18, 2020)

The Original Tree said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


Why?


----------



## Pogo (Mar 18, 2020)

The Original Tree said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...



You should move to Blindland, where everybody's vision is so bad they need everything written in *great big HEY LOOKA ME fonts*.


----------



## The Original Tree (Mar 18, 2020)

Pogo said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


*You should go back to China.  We don't like Foreigners telling us what to do.*


----------



## The Original Tree (Mar 18, 2020)

pyetro said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


*We don't like Foreigners*


----------



## Pogo (Mar 18, 2020)

The Original Tree said:


> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> > The Original Tree said:
> ...


----------



## Corazon (Mar 18, 2020)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> CNN guest says ’significant number of young adults’ are 'seriously ill' in Italy


I've already said that but I think Italy needs some help from other countries. First of all, EU countries should help Italians... 
I mean what kind of union is the European Union if they don't want to help one of them in need!


----------



## The Original Tree (Mar 18, 2020)

Pogo said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > pyetro said:
> ...


*Yes, Dig yourself all the way back to China*


----------



## The Original Tree (Mar 18, 2020)

Corazon said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> > CNN guest says ’significant number of young adults’ are 'seriously ill' in Italy
> ...


*They wanted Open Borders, They Got Open Borders.*


----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 18, 2020)

Drug being used to treat flu in Japan is 'clearly effective', Chinese officials say | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 18, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Except none of that happened except in your tiny little mind.


Nope, he is spot on. Now is not the time for your cultism.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 18, 2020)

The Original Tree said:


> You should move to South Korea.


No, we should improve our response. To help, you should stay in Russia.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 18, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> Coronavirus is nothing to sneeze at. But so far, widespread panic may not be justified.
> 
> You should know:
> 
> ...


so yesterday Illinois reported 22 people at one LongTermCare facility were infected.  Now how the fk does that happen?  It's reports like this that are 1, inconsistent to the restrictions that were implemented for care facilities two fking weeks ago.  I'm sorry, but this is beyond logical.  It takes away from the effort to contain.  what it says is isolation is a breeding ground rather than removing it.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Mar 18, 2020)

Manonthestreet said:


> Drug being used to treat flu in Japan is 'clearly effective', Chinese officials say | Daily Mail Online



Great news!


----------



## Corazon (Mar 18, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Drug being used to treat flu in Japan is 'clearly effective', Chinese officials say | Daily Mail Online
> ...


If this news is real, it's more than great!


----------



## jc456 (Mar 18, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > You should move to South Korea.
> ...


dude, south Korea vs US population

Size of United States compared to South Korea

US is 99 times bigger.  How many deaths in the US  114 how many in South Korea 84.  persepective.  look up the word, you need to understand it.

you all are demented fks with absolutely no perspective.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Mar 18, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Except none of that happened except in your tiny little mind.
> ...



I see your TDS is as active as the Corona virus.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 18, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Drug being used to treat flu in Japan is 'clearly effective', Chinese officials say | Daily Mail Online
> ...


did you read it?  funny as shit.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 18, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


he should go quarantine himself.


----------



## ZZ PUPPS (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 18, 2020)

jc456 said:


> US is 99 times bigger. How many deaths in the US 114 how many in South Korea 84. persepective.


Yes, I am happy to give you some perspective, thanks for asking.

The spread started here much later, and we have surpassed them in deaths, are woefully behind them on testing and containment, and our curve much more closely resembles that of Italy than that of South Korea.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 18, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > US is 99 times bigger. How many deaths in the US 114 how many in South Korea 84. persepective.
> ...


you need to look up the word perspective.  99 times more people doesn't mean anything to you huh?  And every nation got it at the same time.  Trump shut our borders to China.  That's why you are confused on the timeline, I get it. you are far too stupid to understand math.


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 18, 2020)

Ok, we're ratcheting up pretty high now where new cases will be in the multitude of thousands per day. Currently looking at 7,324. We're about 300 behind France where we were a couple thousand behind them just a couple days ago. Yes, I know France has a smaller population I'm just demonstrating that our case count is going to look enormous from here on out until we're on the other side of the curve. 

The good news is we're only at 115 deaths. However as our hospitals are over run I suspect that's going to change.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 18, 2020)

jc456 said:


> 99 times more people doesn't mean anything to you huh?


It doesn't mean anything to anyone, when the virus first starts spreading. Do yourself a favor and drop this moronic talking point, your AM radio handlers are embarrassing you.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Mar 18, 2020)

Some plausibly good news if it checks out.


Drug being used to treat flu in Japan is 'clearly effective', Chinese officials say | Daily Mail Online
Avipiravir is an active ingredient which has shown to be effective against flu strains, yellow fever, foot-and-mouth-disease and some other virus families.

It was given to 80 patients in Shenzen and in Wuhan, where the novel coronavirus first emerged in December 2019.

Favipiravir has been effective, with no obvious side-effects, in helping coronavirus patients recover, Zhang Xinmin, an official at China's Science and Technology Ministry, told reporters at a news conference on Tuesday.

It has a high degree of safety and is clearly effective in treatment,' Mr Xinmin said, according to The Guardian. 

Patients who were given the medicine in Shenzhen had negative results for the coronavirus an average of four days after being diagnosed, meaning there was no trace of the virus in their body.

This compared with 11 days for those who were not treated with the drug, according to local media.

X-rays showed improvements in lung condition in nine in ten of the patients who were treated with Favipiravir, compared to six in ten of those without the drug.

It is not clear what the results were in patients in Wuhan.

It's also unknown which branded Favipiravir drug the patients were given.

One of the most known is Avigan, manufactured by a subsidiary of Fujifilm, which is better known for its cameras. The drug was approved for use in Japan in 2014 as a new flu treatment.​


----------



## jc456 (Mar 18, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Ok, we're ratcheting up pretty high now where new cases will be in the multitude of thousands per day. Currently looking at 7,324. We're about 300 behind France where we were a couple thousand behind them just a couple days ago. Yes, I know France has a smaller population I'm just demonstrating that our case count is going to look enormous from here on out until we're on the other side of the curve.
> 
> The good news is we're only at 115 deaths. However as our hospitals are over run I suspect that's going to change.


So one doctor on Fox today said that the reason for the uptick in cases is because many more people are finally getting tested.  they may not be new infected people but people who just weren't initially counted.  the tests need to catch up with the backlog missed.  Again, doesn't mean shit.  what matters are the deaths.


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 18, 2020)

jc456 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, we're ratcheting up pretty high now where new cases will be in the multitude of thousands per day. Currently looking at 7,324. We're about 300 behind France where we were a couple thousand behind them just a couple days ago. Yes, I know France has a smaller population I'm just demonstrating that our case count is going to look enormous from here on out until we're on the other side of the curve.
> ...



Maybe, it might mean we've all been consorting with each other before we knew the severity so I wouldn't call that good news.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 18, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


it isn't, but it means that people getting it isn't known.  that's the number we need,  how many people who've been tested got it.


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 18, 2020)

jc456 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



No shit we don't know who all has it, it's been kind of a problem from the get go and there has been much debate about that. Are you jumping in late or something?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Mar 18, 2020)

jc456 said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Manonthestreet said:
> ...


How the He11 is that funny?

It has been long known that COVID19 is a variation of SARs that has the same identical Receptor layer as SARS, but the RNA was changed.

This (and presence of HIV fragments) is why so many think it is a bio-weapon.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 18, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...


I agree, I gave the name Francis Boyle, the one doctor with all the evidence.  I heard that HIV drugs have helped with those infected.  But if you read that article it says what it says about the SARs drugs, and immediately after the article says it does nothing to those with pre-existing conditions.  so does it?


----------



## georgephillip (Mar 18, 2020)

*What's your choice, Coronavirus or Medicare for All?*

Make Your Choice: Medicare, or Coronavirus, For All | Democracy Now!

"One thing remains certain: the coronavirus doesn’t care how wealthy you are or what political party you are in. 

"The best way to be sure the person next to you isn’t sick is to make healthcare available to everyone. 

"The best way to achieve that is through Medicare-for-All.




"The popular Medicare program, instituted in 1965, provides no-cost medical care for those 65 and older. 

"Medicare-for-all would simply drop the eligibility age from 65 to zero, covering all Americans from birth. 

"Our current healthcare system of private and nonprofit hospitals and doctors offices would remain in place. 

"*Payments, however, would be made by the U.S. government (the 'single payer'), replacing the for-profit health insurance corporations, which would essentially be put out of business*."


----------



## Pogo (Mar 18, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Ok, we're ratcheting up pretty high now where new cases will be in the multitude of thousands per day. Currently looking at 7,324. We're about 300 behind France where we were a couple thousand behind them just a couple days ago. Yes, I know France has a smaller population I'm just demonstrating that our case count is going to look enormous from here on out until we're on the other side of the curve.
> 
> The good news is we're only at 115 deaths. However as our hospitals are over run I suspect that's going to change.



We have now passed France, with 9236 cases.  We now have the sixth most infections in the world, behind China, Italy, Iran, Spain and Germany.

Death toll is up to 150 with 106 Recoveries.

Recoveries for all those countries are way higher than their death numbers, which indicates they have been dealing with it longer and thus victims have had more time to shake it off.  China has more than 20 recovered for every death.  When we see those numbers start to tilt the other way we'll have an indication that we've peaked, but it's not there yet.


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 18, 2020)

Pogo said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, we're ratcheting up pretty high now where new cases will be in the multitude of thousands per day. Currently looking at 7,324. We're about 300 behind France where we were a couple thousand behind them just a couple days ago. Yes, I know France has a smaller population I'm just demonstrating that our case count is going to look enormous from here on out until we're on the other side of the curve.
> ...



Oh, shit. I hadn't seen this yet. If we are sixth that means we jumped South Korea too.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 18, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



I think we did that yesterday.  We passed SK's death toll a few days ago.

Looks like we have about twice the number of new cases reported in the last 24h compared to what France reported.


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 18, 2020)

Pogo said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Ok, I'e been going by this: Johns Hopkins Coronavirus Resource Center and yesterday we were at 6 thousand something and South Korea was ahead of France and us.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 18, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



At a quick glace that seems somewhat behind.  Try this one.


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 18, 2020)

Pogo said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Yep, looks more current. The one I've been using is getting slower on the uptake and is erroring out on occasion too.


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 18, 2020)

Japan only has 7 cases per million and they are packed together.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 18, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Japan only has 7 cases per million and they are packed together.



We were around 6 per million about a week ago.

Course, that was before more testing got ramped up, so it wasn't realistic, no doubt still isn't.


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 18, 2020)

Pogo said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Japan only has 7 cases per million and they are packed together.
> ...



Well japan has about 40% of our population and in a country the size of California. They are doing something better than us.


----------



## Flopper (Mar 18, 2020)

jc456 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, we're ratcheting up pretty high now where new cases will be in the multitude of thousands per day. Currently looking at 7,324. We're about 300 behind France where we were a couple thousand behind them just a couple days ago. Yes, I know France has a smaller population I'm just demonstrating that our case count is going to look enormous from here on out until we're on the other side of the curve.
> ...


You're wrong, those deaths may be caused by Corvid-19 or other serious existing health problems.  The attending doctor makes that decision and often the primary cause of death is little more than guess.    On the hand, the test for the virus is far more accurate.

Even more important than the total number of cases or deaths is the number of confirmed new cases because when new cases are decreasing, it indicates that we're winning the fight, which is the ultimate goal.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 18, 2020)

A County Closes

>> Carolina Public Press also reported Tuesday that one North Carolina county has closed its borders and is now requiring residents to display permits. People wanting to get into Dare County need to show proof that they are permitted to be there while the statewide emergency lasts. The county, which is on the coast and is home to Manteo and the Outer Banks, does not have a confirmed case of the coronavirus right now. It is the only county in North Carolina to have made such a requirement at this time. <<​
Recalls the old Candid Camera prank where they set up a roadblock and told motorists that Delaware was closed


----------



## Sandy Shanks (Mar 18, 2020)

On average I watch 2 1/2 to 3 hours of news each day. An estimated 95% of the news these days concerns the ability of the government and the media to scare us citizens half to death with *what they say will happen sometime in the future. *The media stresses the *anticipated* shortage of hospital beds, ventilators, testing kits, swabs, masks, and other things. We are being told those afflicted with covid-19 will skyrocket and that the U.S. is where Italy was two weeks ago. The media says very little about about the successes in places like South Korea, Singapore, Hong Kong, Japan, and elsewhere, successes we have a great chance of duplicating.

Note to the media: The U.S. is not a third world country and we have the best health systems in the world.

*The media with all its great reporting on the coronavirus pandemic rarely mentions the death toll in the U.S., which stands at 135 after three months within a population of 327 million. Those who have died were in their 60s, 70s, 80s and 90s. The youngest were in their early or mid-50s. The victims had health problems and most were in nursing homes or other facilities.* Here's what we know about the 100 coronavirus deaths in the US - CNN

Little wonder why the media in its effort to create panic rarely mentions the miniscule death toll and the condition of the victims. We expect that older people with health problems will die from the complications caused by the common cold caused by the coronavirus.

*The point being, this pandemic does not affect the general population.*

The government and the media won't tells us that.

Governor Cuomo of New York came on again today as he does everyday to gives us his dire report. We got the sad news of the lack of testing while the number of cases shot up because of increased testing, the future shortage of hospital beds, ventilators, etc., etc. the reader knows the drill. For the second day in a row -- I have been tracking Cuomo for two days -- Cuomo failed to mention how many had died in his state. He doesn't want us to know. That would ruin the message.

*As of two days ago (the latest report on the internet) with a population of 19.54 million, seven people in the state of New York have died of the coronavirus in three months.* NY state deaths from coronavirus rises to seven - New York Daily News

Yeah, Cuomo doesn't want you to know that.


----------



## Flopper (Mar 18, 2020)

Sandy Shanks said:


> On average I watch 2 1/2 to 3 hours of news each day. An estimated 95% of the news these days concerns the ability of the government and the media to scare us citizens half to death with *what they say will happen sometime in the future. *The media stresses the *anticipated* shortage of hospital beds, ventilators, testing kits, swabs, masks, and other things. We are being told those afflicted with covid-19 will skyrocket and that the U.S. is where Italy was two weeks ago. The media says very little about about the successes in places like South Korea, Singapore, Hong Kong, Japan, and elsewhere, successes we have a great chance of duplicating.
> 
> Note to the media: The U.S. is not a third world country and we have the best health systems in the world.
> 
> ...


Most of the terrible outcomes mentioned in media assumes a worst case scenario which is based on the assumption that we do nothing which is not realistic because we are doing a lot.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Mar 19, 2020)

This stuff has a huge impact if you are vulnerable to it.  

This woman is a dance instructor and has some kind of autoimmune trouble, but she and her children got this and are in a very bad way.

But I guess it's just her bad luck?

Mika Lynne Morford

I am 37 years old. This has been the longest, most intense sickness of my life. I have gotten worse every day and am barely able to breathe with the help of a nebulizer and steroids. My 16 year old daughter and 20 month old son both have the same symptoms and are in respiratory distress. We are waiting & watching & praying to avoid pneumonia with them and trying to keep them out of the hospital....

My 15 year old son & husband both had one day of feeling “under the weather”, barely enough to mention. A mild sore throat & slightly tired. For the rest of us, it’s a much different story. As an immune compromised person, I am in the high risk category but they would not test me until today when I wouldn’t take no for an answer. I needed to know. What I have learned is that the information coming out is all new. They don’t know or understand this virus. If my kids were not safe, others are not either. We will not risk exposing anyone else. Please take this seriously and stay at home. If you’ve been in contact with my family over the last month, watch for symptoms. Do not wait. By the time I knew how sick I was, I was too sick to do anything about it.​


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Mar 19, 2020)

Triple shot from moonbattery incoming 

All links highlighted 

Ah 1

Mar182020
*Spreading Coronavirus at LGBT Winter Party Festival*
If members of the gay community don’t hesitate to spread HIV (not to mention chlamydia, gonorrhea, hepatitis, herpes, syphilis, human papillomavirus, psychiatric issues, rectal prolapse, anal cancer, etc), why would they restrict their self-indulgence over coronavirus? “Boomer Remover” mostly only kills old people anyway. So they held a massive party that ended just last week:

The Winter Party Festival, an annual, weeklong LGBTQ festival in Miami, saw thousands and thousands of attendees this year.

It wrapped up on March 10. Since then, several attendees have tested Wuhan-positive.

The National LGBTQ Task Force is responsible for organizing the festival.

The organization has not yet announced how many of its attendees have tested positive for COVID-19.

Executive director Rea Carey says they made hand sanitizer available, and attempts to deflect responsibility with the Democrat talking point of denouncing the government for not making enough testing available.

Also, as the Miami Herald observes, the revelers did their part to prevent the spread of the disease by using “a hands-free handshake” that “involved jazz hands” — before getting down to the main business of indulging in obscene sexual practices with promiscuous strangers from across the country.

On a tip from Mr. Freemarket.


What's wrong with you fruit loops ?....cant miss a gay freak gathering can yas ...disgusting diseased riddled animals


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Mar 19, 2020)

Ah 2

Mar182020
*Philadelphia Police Give Looters Green Light*

The Philadelphia Police Department may be taking the Wuhan virus as an opportunity to follow California (where shoplifting is effectively legal now) and New York (where demented bail reform has resulted in a crime wave) down the rabbit hole toward anarchy. An internal memorandum leaked to local media indicates that effective yesterday, those who commit any of a list of crimes will be released after their identity has been established unless they are specifically deemed to pose a threat to public safety.

The crimes include:

• All narcotics offenses

• Theft from persons

• Retail theft

• Theft from auto

• Burglary

• Vandalism

• All bench warrants

• Stolen auto

• Economic crimes (bad checks, fraud)

• Prostitution

Theoretically, a detective will follow up after the virus has passed.

As Big League Politics reports:

Such a policy could actually prove to be a looter’s best dream, as if enough citizens take advantage of the opportunities for arrest-free property crimes it’ll be all but impossible for the Philadelphia police department to follow up in weeks or possibly months and book them on account of crimes committed during the coronavirus epidemic.

We saw how little impetus was required to inspire hoarders. There is a thin line between a hoarder and a looter. Philadelphia businesses will be lucky to avoid more scenes like this.

On a tip from Stormfax.



 

Sheeeeeeeit
All links highlighted


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Mar 19, 2020)

Ah 3

Mar182020
*Why Media Does Not Call It “Wuhan Virus”*
“Coronavirus” isn’t a specific term, because the common cold can be a coronavirus. But you won’t often hear the media refer to it as “Wuhan virus” or “Chinese virus,” let alone “Chinese Red Death” or “Kung Flu” — even though these terms would be more apt.

Via NOQ Report:

First, the Wuhan Coronavirus originated in Wuhan, China. Second, the Chinese Communist Party not only ignored but completely covered up the disease for as long as they could, allowing it to not only spread among its own people but to countries around the world. Third, diseases are regularly named after the area (like Ebola), city (like Lyme Disease), or region/nation (like Middle East Respiratory Syndrome) of their origin.

Deranged by political correctness and obsessive hatred of Trump (who has called it “the Chinese Virus”), the liberals who run the media reject these terms in favor of the vague “coronavirus” or awkward “COVID-19.” More descriptive terms are denounced as racist and xenophobic. However,

No American who has ever heard of West Nile Virus, German Measles, Ebola Hemorrhagic Fever, St. Louis Encephalitis, or Rocky Mountain Spotted Fever believes the phrase “Chinese Virus” is racist or xenophobic. The World Health Organization even acknowledged the reason they came up with the clunky, manufactured name “COVID-19” was to prevent the stigma from touching China.

Here a Chinese propaganda service exploits political correctness to bully people into pretending not to notice that the virus came from China:
China Xinhua News

✔@XHNews
https://twitter.com/XHNews/status/1239753294265765888

Racism is not the right tool to cover your own incompetence




11:19 PM - Mar 16, 2020
*
*
In effect, every time the media says “COVID-19” instead of “Wuhan virus,” it is complying with China’s tyrannical communist party, which helped the virus spread by trying to cover it up.

Hat tip: Liberty Daily. Tip from Grumpy Cat.


Fuck you you chinese yellow  monkey....... shit eating disease spreading commie rats ...
Eh how's that


----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 19, 2020)

NYC LockDown?

Lockdown


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 19, 2020)

MisterBeale said:


> NYC LockDown?
> 
> Lockdown


----------



## Death Angel (Mar 19, 2020)

Michigan's first death "from the virus."



> He is the first confirmed coronavirus death in the state of Michigan.
> 
> Officials said the man was in his 50s *and had other underlying medical conditions*.



Man at Wayne County hospital is Michigan’s first confirmed coronavirus death


----------



## SweetSue92 (Mar 19, 2020)

Stuart Varney on Fox News just said point blank "The economy is collapsing". 

So we are JUST A FEW DAYS into virus panic. I don't see people in the street dying. I don't see ERs stacked up with bodies. I don't see a fight for vents. 

I DO see grocery shortages. I DO personally know people who are out of a job. Within days.

The panic should start now. About the economy. If we don't right THIS ship, and soon, it's over. On the economic front.


----------



## Death Angel (Mar 19, 2020)

People need to go about their normal business and let the chips fall where they may

This cold virus doesnt justify this insanity.

STOP IT!


----------



## Ame®icano (Mar 19, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



It's almost looks like, leftist media, and left in general, hate Trump so much that they're taking Chinese side that is accusing US for the virus. They're not openly saying it, but its on the tips of their tongues.


----------



## Ame®icano (Mar 19, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > About the same number of people that killed each month by street thugs in Democrat controlled Chicago.
> ...



Yeah, that's the weird one, mostly lethal to itself.


----------



## Ame®icano (Mar 19, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > About the same number of people that killed each month by street thugs in Democrat controlled Chicago.
> ...



Damn, deaths from COVID-19 surpassed the deaths from hornet, wasp and bee sting, which is 62 a year, on average.


----------



## Death Angel (Mar 19, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


9,000 deaths WORLDWIDE out of a population of 7,000,000,000.

80,000 died from the flu two seasons ago in the USA alone

STOP THE DAMN PANICKING


----------



## jc456 (Mar 19, 2020)

Flopper said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


dude, one needs an autopsy to know cause of death.  If someone dies because they had pneumonia, they died because they had pneumonia. If they were sick with the virus, doesn't mean the virus killed them.  that's a leap.  People die from pneumonia all the time.


----------



## Ame®icano (Mar 19, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...



If you compare the size of population, at it's peak, we should have 5 times more infected and death than South Korea. If we are so unprepared, we should reach that number (42,000 infected, and 420 dead) in about two weeks.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 19, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


88 black folks died in Chicago since this virus hit.  Still no one addressing it.  150 for the virus nationwide.  can't you imagine the numbers from Detroit, Baltimore, Ferguson, LA, NY.  you think the number would reach 150?  I do.  and yet crickets.  Hey black folks, wake the fk up and see your demofk brothers don't care about your races deaths.


----------



## Ame®icano (Mar 19, 2020)

The Original Tree said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > The Original Tree said:
> ...



I agree with Pogo on this.

If you rely in large bold fonts to get the attention, and not on substance, then you really have no much to say. Although I agree with many of your posts, this looks like a screaming to me, and I usually just skip over it.


----------



## Ame®icano (Mar 19, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



I'm surprised TDS didn't kill him yet.


----------



## Corazon (Mar 19, 2020)

Flopper said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


I really hope we're winning the fight!


----------



## Ame®icano (Mar 19, 2020)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Ah 3
> 
> Mar182020
> *Why Media Does Not Call It “Wuhan Virus”*
> ...



Media was first that called it Wuhan corona virus.


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 19, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> > Ah 3
> ...



That was then. Now it has a name and now is also not the time to scapegoat Asians who have been under attack by so called Americans.

This is not what we need right now.

Racist attacks on Asians spreading faster than coronavirus in US - CNN


----------



## jc456 (Mar 19, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Deplorable Yankee said:
> ...


china virus.  I'll say it to you all day dude.  fk you I disdain people who preach like you.


----------



## Ame®icano (Mar 19, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Deplorable Yankee said:
> ...



"that was then"

LOL

It's only "racist" when Trump does it. 

By the way, those "racist attacks on Asians" started right after media called it Chinese Wuhan corona virus.


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 19, 2020)

jc456 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



I doubt anyone listens to you anyway.

In the mean time I have Japanese relatives in my family and would prefer they not have to deal with the open wound of bigotry the right pusses out of.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 19, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


and yet here you are.

China Virus.


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 19, 2020)

jc456 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



You omitted the most important part of my post.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 19, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


talk the software folks on their quote process if you feel I omitted something.  I merely quoted your post. It is a feature in the forum. you should use it.


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 19, 2020)

jc456 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Sure you did.


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 19, 2020)

Ok, we've surpassed 10k by the end of the weekend we very well could be at 20k or more. Hang in there, distance, wash hands, etc. Looks like it's us, Germany, Spain and Iran who are experiencing the largest number of new cases.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 19, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Ok, we've surpassed 10k by the end of the weekend we very well could be at 20k or more. Hang in there, distance, wash hands, etc. Looks like it's us, Germany, Spain and Iran who are experiencing the largest number of new cases.



The most concerning aspect of that is how little time it took.  We are one of only six countries with over ten thousand cases, over 1400 new ones in the last 24h.  The density is now 32 infections per 1M population.  A week or so ago when I first opened that chart it was around 6.

Probably posted this before but the NYT is keeping a national map updated here.  And they've suspended their paywall for COVID19.


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 19, 2020)

Pogo said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, we've surpassed 10k by the end of the weekend we very well could be at 20k or more. Hang in there, distance, wash hands, etc. Looks like it's us, Germany, Spain and Iran who are experiencing the largest number of new cases.
> ...



Yeah, it's alarming to see, but we knew weeks ago how serious this was going to be though I have to say I underestimated the economic impact. Knew it would be big, didn't think this may possibly be worse than the Great Depression. 

Anyway, hearing about how bad it would be still does not prepare one when they are on the cusp of the worst of it.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 19, 2020)

Pogo said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, we've surpassed 10k by the end of the weekend we very well could be at 20k or more. Hang in there, distance, wash hands, etc. Looks like it's us, Germany, Spain and Iran who are experiencing the largest number of new cases.
> ...


we went from no testing to testing to additional testing.  why would you think the number wouldn't go up as tests increased?  more pathetic tds in such a critical time.  stay pathetic friend, you are allowed in our country.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 19, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



Once AGAIN for the dear retarded, I posted *nothing* about "thinking the number wouldn't go up".  In fact I posted the direct opposite, several times.  This is, again, why we strongly recommend LEARNING HOW THE FUCK TO READ.

If you're still confuserated, send for the FREE US Gummint publication #123, "How The Fuck to Read for Morons".


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 19, 2020)

Pogo said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



It is getting rather frustrating.


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 19, 2020)

Well, you've probably heard. Italy has surpassed China in the number of deaths. 

Stay safe and stay away.


----------



## toobfreak (Mar 19, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> > The government should be offering free surgical masks to the general public damn the cost as the human cost may be to high
> ...



Actually, they do offer at least some limited protection, in that many viruses you are likely to encounter especially transmitted through the air from person to person are likely to be in aerosol suspension, and the mask material being absorbent to water will trap and hold at least some of these on contact reducing your exposure and keep those from passing through being inhaled.  But you would need to throw the mask out and replace it with a fresh one every time you go out.

So yes, while a medical grade mask is no guarantee, it isn't a total waste of time neither.  If you think about it, this is basically what it was designed to do and why doctors and dentists wear them.


----------



## toobfreak (Mar 19, 2020)

Some words from a friend of mine who is a research scientist at the University of Delaware I thought I would pass on about Covid:

_*My University has basically closed and we are all working remotely.  Kids are home.  effectively sheltering in place as they say.   We will see how things play out. First case in DE was actually at the university.  they figure first exposure was sometime in mid February.  3 weeks ago, I had sore throat, then a fever, then a cough.  Tested negative for flue and strep.  But no one was testing for covid unless you had been to china, and frankly there were no tests anyway.   Doing fine now, but the whole family has this little cough that will not go away. So we are staying inside. Will likely NEVER know if it was corona or something else.  Lord knows the regular flu was really bad this year.  *_

_*The point of this little story is that if there are one or two cases in your area, very likely it is spread through the population already.  As they get more testing out there, the numbers are going to sky rocket.  Despite what they are saying, there appears to be little rhyme or reason as to why some people get a severe case and others get the sniffles.  Statistically  the elderly and those with underlying conditions like diabetes and cancer(yeah I am special!) seem to get hit the hardest, but there are plenty of examples healthy folks in their 40s,50's and 60's that are on ventilators.  *_

_*Also it is becoming increasingly clear that a major vector for the spread is coming from people that SHOW NO SYMPTOMS.   The stuff seems to live for up to 2 days on plastic, 16 hours on metal and 8 hours on cardboard(they think it sucks the water out of the virus).   There is some data suggesting that it might reside in the air for up to 8 hours or so.  This is the information we are getting through my wife's contacts, as well as our own dr.s.  *_

_*Dan is also correct, in that they will likely not rush a vaccine.  there are several historic examples of vaccines for these type of viruses that actually make things worse.   The last thing we need it to screw that up.  so figure 18 months or so.  Which also happens to be the time the government in planning to have to deal with this outbreak, based on the news reports.   *_

_*There is no medicine, etc for this bug.  Best thing to do is go old school with this, like when I was a kid.  If you feel sick, stay home and treat the symptoms.  Minimize contact with family members, drink lots of fluid, take Tylenol for the fever and decongestent, etc.. as needed.  If you start having trouble breathing, call the dr.  or get to the ER.  about 80 % of the cases are mild to moderate(like the flu).  the other 20 % are more severe.  *_


----------



## jc456 (Mar 19, 2020)

Pogo said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


you're finished with that book are you?


----------



## jc456 (Mar 19, 2020)

Pogo said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


we are a country of 320 million,  and you're surprised at a count over one thousand, two thousand, three thousand, 8,500 caught it?  .002656 percent?  We shut down a nation for that percentage. total deaths is .000047% of the population.  we put people out of work, millions lost 401k and IRA money.


----------



## Flopper (Mar 19, 2020)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Ah 3
> 
> Mar182020
> *Why Media Does Not Call It “Wuhan Virus”*
> ...


You’re right Coronavirus is a not specific because it refers to a family of viruses that have crown-like spikes on their surface.   However, practically everyone will understand your meaning if you use the term coronavirus.  If you want a more specific term, Coronavirus-19 is specific to this virus which is what appears in government documents.  If you’re virologist, you probably use the correct scientist name of virus, SARS-CoV-2.  All these names are better than the Chinese Virus, not because it’s racist but because there are a number of viruses have originated in China.  I noticed the president used the term Chinese Virus but Pence used the correct name Cornonavirus-19 which appears in other government documents he has signed.  However, I suspect Trump followers and Fox News will be quick to pick up the term.

You're accusation that there was a coverup by the Chinese has a grain of truth in it, but only a grain.  The first case of virus is believed to be a woman in Wuhan in November.  It was recorded as a viral pneumonia of unknown causes.  Several other cases appeared later that month but linkage was uncertain and the cause was unknown. In December, 2019, a series of pneumonia cases of unknown cause emerged in Wuhan, Hubei, China, with clinical presentations greatly resembling viral pneumonia.
Deep sequencing of analysis from lower respiratory tract samples indicated a novel coronavirus, which was named 2019 novel coronavirus (2019-nCoV).  On Dec 17, the WHO office in China was notified of the discover of a new coronavirus with a number of victims and spreading.  It also appeared in a Chinese scientific journals in Dec.   The story was released in English to the AP news service on Dec 31st.  I suppose you could consider that the Chinese failing to report the cases in Nov and early Dec was a coverup.  However, since those cases were just identified as a viral pneumonia which is very common in China and elsewhere, the WHO protocols were followed and they were not reported until the cause was identified. Had china put out a news release in Nov or early Dec. that they were experiencing an unusually high number of cases of a viral pneumonia of unknown origin and unknown cause, it would have been ignored because it is common occurrence in China. 

The COVID-19 name was created in accordance with the WHO naming standards for new diseases.
https://www.goodrx.com/blog/what-does-covid-19-mean-who-named-it/
Coronavirus | Human Coronavirus Types | CDC
https://www.thelancet.com/journals/lancet/article/PIIS0140-6736(20)30183-5/fulltext


----------



## Ame®icano (Mar 19, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Since you're asking, I'd like to know that too. 

If not, when?


----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 19, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> People need to go about their normal business and let the chips fall where they may
> 
> This cold virus doesnt justify this insanity.
> 
> STOP IT!



Well. . . .

The administration does not share your POV.

Trump has invoked emergency War powers.  IOW, he has taken it upon the Administration to control the economy, complete socialization, if they so chose. . .

Letter from President Donald J. Trump on Emergency Determination Under the Stafford Act | The White House

Trump labels himself  ‘a wartime president’ combating coronavirus

Trump taps emergency powers as virus relief plan proceeds


----------



## Death Angel (Mar 19, 2020)

Michigan deaths from China Virus stands at less than 1%

330 cases with 3 deaths


----------



## Pogo (Mar 19, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> Michigan deaths from China Virus stands at less than 1%
> 
> 330 cases with 3 deaths



And how many recoveries?


----------



## Pogo (Mar 19, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Actually, my mother taught me to read when I was four.  Too bad yours didn't.


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 19, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Michigan deaths from China Virus stands at less than 1%
> ...



This is an important point. We can talk about mortality and recovery rates how do they compare to each other and how do we compare so far to other countries? It's not good news. China, while they are no saints put in place draconian efforts to reduce the spread of the disease and so far their death vs recovery stats look like this:





Clearly their recovery rate is well above the death rate.

Italy, who like us got a slow start like we did and at least now they are taking the step of self isolation more seriously than we are. This is their outcome so far:





Not great. Recovery rate is still above the death rate but not by much.

How does the US compare?





Bad. Italy is facing severe shortages and they are now forced to pick winners and losers. This could be us in a week. 

While I expect the recovery rate to far surpass the death rate for all three countries eventually, we're not off to a good start.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 19, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...



This will improve with time.  It takes longer for a human to subdue the virus than it takes the virus to subdue the human, so all those countries with a longer history --- China, Italy, Iran, South Korea, Spain France --- have had more time to pile up recovery numbers.  China has more than twenty times as many recoveries as deaths.  South Korea approximately the same.  Germany, three times as many.  They're all still finding new infections but the victims who got infected the longest time ago have had the time to recover.

The US numbers are still behind --- 176/108 --- which indicates our first infections were more recent.  When we start seeing the recovery number outpace the death number, and the latter not be able to keep pace, we can figure the worst has passed.  So we sit, and we wait.


----------



## Ame®icano (Mar 19, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...



You expect... now you're some fucking scientist or expert on subject?

Look at the time line, Italy is almost a month behind China who hid the outbreak for two months, and we're nearly a month behind Italy.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 19, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



True, but it's not a straight "one to one" comparison.  Countries/regions that contract the virus later have the advantage of being able to look back at the earlier ones and assess what they did that worked, what they did that didn't work, what they failed to do, etc, and be more prepared.  That's exactly why we're isolating right now --- because we're anticipating.


----------



## Meathead (Mar 19, 2020)

Pogo said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


You have a mother?!


----------



## james bond (Mar 19, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Well, you've probably heard. Italy has surpassed China in the number of deaths.



They got over a 1/3 of the world's deaths.  Didn't take quarantine and national lockdown seriously.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 19, 2020)

james bond said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Well, you've probably heard. Italy has surpassed China in the number of deaths.
> ...



Linkie?


----------



## james bond (Mar 19, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> We can talk about mortality and recovery rates how do they compare to each other and how do we compare so far to other countries?



I think what you got is good and what I thought at first.  However, some people are getting it again.  This could be tied to not being able to make a vaccine for it the way they usually do.  Now, they are trying to change our RNA so we can produce antibodies to fight it.  The swine flu vaccine was able to be made the same year it broke out.  COVID-19 looks to have mutated so it can't be fought the way other flus have been fought.


----------



## james bond (Mar 19, 2020)

Pogo said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



In grim sign, Italian virus death toll overtakes China's

Are you Italian?

ETA:  If you want a rough idea of how many Italians have the virus, multiply the no dead by 100.  That's more cases than the world.


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 19, 2020)

james bond said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > We can talk about mortality and recovery rates how do they compare to each other and how do we compare so far to other countries?
> ...



I've heard people asking that question, I've never heard anyone say you can get it twice. There have been some infections that persist in some people however it's pretty rare that after they are cleared they get the disease again.


----------



## james bond (Mar 19, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> I've heard people asking that question, I've never heard anyone say you can get it twice. There have been some infections that persist in some people however it's pretty rare that after they are cleared they get the disease again.



This one appears to have mutated more than the swine flu.  It seems to act different and more insidious.  For example, you can get it easily by casual touch or being close to someone who has it.  If you get it, then you can't tell that you have it.  You feel fine.  You may not experience the symptoms up until two weeks.  The virus wants to give you a chance to spread it.  Then it hits and you just have to let it run its course as there are no vaccines.  It doesn't give your body a chance to make the antibodies to fight it somehow.  You're cured, but still have no immunity from it again.  Otherwise, we'd have a vaccine for it.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 19, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> 9,000 deaths WORLDWIDE out of a population of 7,000,000,000.
> 
> 80,000 died from the flu two seasons ago in the USA alone


Goddamn this is stupid.

Why is our country so stupid?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 19, 2020)

jc456 said:


> we are a country of 320 million, and you're surprised at a count over one thousand, two thousand, three thousand, 8,500 caught it? .


Goddamn, I just can't take this much stupidity. Our country is a global embarrassment right now because of stupid shit like this.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 19, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


So what we’re not getting is how many tests were given to see any new cases. Divide the total tests into the number found gives one a percentage. Now track that number daily to see the pattern. Why are we not getting that figure?


----------



## Flopper (Mar 19, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


The most current number of deaths in the US from coronavirus for the last 3 weeks is 161 as of 6 hours ago.  If it remains at 161 every 3 weeks, the deaths for a year will be 2790.  However the number of deaths have been doubling about ever 6 days which indicates the total for the year maybe a lot higher.


----------



## excalibur (Mar 19, 2020)

Home test kit available Monday.

Home diagnostics startup Everlywell is launching an at-home coronavirus test sample kit – TechCrunch


----------



## Flopper (Mar 19, 2020)

Corazon said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


How can we fail with a president creating antivirals, vaccines, test kits, ventilators, and mask out of thin air.


----------



## toobfreak (Mar 19, 2020)

Just heard this from a friend in Catalonia (part of Spain):

_*A fast salute from Spain before going to bed.

In Spain all people at home with few restrictions to go out. Just to buy food or take out your dog. Last night I need to walk a little as I’d been all day at home and had to skip to cop cars in the way back home. I felt like a criminal hiding from police… and we are only in the second day of confinement. 

Hope you americans don’t have to take those measures. Here our health system is not designed for an outbreak like this and we are not able to build hospital at the speed of chinese. We kept our frontiers opened and thousands of Italians walked through our streets with total freedom and happened what had to happen. Matters of being European.

We’ll have to fight boring.

In fact the main problem with the virus, apart of its letality 10 times higher than flu, is its exponential spreading. I like statistics and the numbers of infected follows this pattern. The result is a collapse of hospitals and the fast consumption of basic materials like globes, masks. No country is prepared to cope the pick of infections associated. In fact, here in Spain, in less than 2 weeks we were hearing about the first cases near our city, to hear about someone you know being infected and finally being confined at home. The spread really took us by surprise. Not closing the air traffic with infected countries has being an error.*_

_*Look at the graph of number of deaths here in Spain. Of course, we tend to live in more dense areas than USA, except big cities like NY, LA. And we live in high buildings with lots of families, far from your healthy individual houses in America.  Dogs are a big value here now, because only people with pets are allowed to go out and walk. Even they caught someone who was renting his dog in internet.*_


_*

 *_


----------



## Flopper (Mar 19, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


One of the first things you learn in epidemiology is there is vast difference between nations and cultures that directly effect the spread of an epidemic.  Also, a pandemic does not hit all nations equally or at the same time so it's almost impossible to look at statistics and compare nations until after the the pandemic has ended.

Just 3 weeks ago South Korea was reporting 850 new cases a day. This week they are reporting an average of 76 new cases a day.  So how have they been so successful, without the draconian methods used in China, or massive lock downs.   The key to their success has been the most expansive and well-organized testing program in the world, combined with extensive efforts to isolate infected people and trace and quarantine their contacts in the early stages.  South Korea has been doing 5200 tests per million inhabitants while the US is testing at a rate of 74 tests per million.  While both the US and South Korean were moving into the critical early stage of the virus expansion there success was like night and day.  South Korea was prepared and organized, the US was short on tests kits, protective gear, reporting procedures, and trained personnel. Conflicting information was coming from the administration and the CDC.  State and local health departments did not have the trained people or facilities to effectively trace down and if necessary, isolate people exposed to the virus.   As one government healthcare offical said, it has been a huge cluster fuck that spanned the nation.

Much of South Korea's preparation is due to their experience with epidemics. As the saying goes this was not South Korea's first Rodeo.  In the 2015 MERS epidemic, 2003 SARS, an several serve flu epidemics the South Korean government developed the plans, stock piled resources and trained people at local and the national level to deal with a massive epidemic.  Hopefully the US will come out of this with a sense of the importance of being prepared for a nationwide epidemic.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 19, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Corazon said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



I have no doubt they were manufactured by thousands and thousands dancing on rooftops and are even as we speak being distributed by three million illegals.


----------



## Flopper (Mar 19, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


The real shame is that most of the deaths and economic damage to the nation could have been avoided if we had a plan for dealing with a potential nationwide epidemic. We needed the trained personnel at both the state and federal level, and the resources stockpiled to carry out a nationwide testing, reporting, and quarantining program. With the first case in every state, there should have been extensive tracing of contacts, testing, and quarantining.  Second, we needed and did not have the leadership in the White House that recognized that you don't wait till the river comes over the levy to start sandbagging.  Of course, the president now realizes that it's not a hoax and it's not just the flu, but it's just a bit late.


----------



## Flopper (Mar 19, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


One of the "experts", I think he was answering questions at a press conference said, if this virus behaves as other similar viruses do, then a person who recovers from Covid 19 will have an immunity.  What we don't know is how long it will last, a few weeks, years, or a life time.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 19, 2020)

Flopper said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > james bond said:
> ...



Would that that recoverd person could just walk around and spread that immunity.  We could pay him/her to just go everywhere, shake hands and sneeze on people.


----------



## Sandy Shanks (Mar 19, 2020)

Trump consistently uses half measures.

Trump announced recently he was invoking the Defense Production Act, which was established in 1950 in response to production needs during war. That same day, "I only signed the Defense Production Act to combat the Chinese Virus should we need to invoke it in a worst case scenario in the future," Trump tweeted. "Hopefully there will be no need, but we are all in this TOGETHER!"

That way, for those who approved the move he can say he invoked the wartime act because he is a "wartime President." To those who opposed the move, Trump can say "I really didn't mean it."

Trump consistently wants it both ways. He sometimes makes a fair stand-up comic when he does this.

Referring to a vaccine for malaria (caused by a parasite) working on covid-19 (caused by a virus), Trump said that if it works, it will be a game changer. Then he added, "Or maybe not." Trump's medical expert got up to the mike quickly to explain testing of the vaccine will take months.

Trump said his government is not a "shipping clerk" when criticizing governors trying to obtain supplies. Then he said governors are doing a"fantastic job" getting supplies and Trump's FEMA director said his agency was shipping supplies to the states.

Many times Trump avoids unpleasant facts.

When asked about the travel ban imposed by his state department, Trump referred the reporter to the state department and refused to to talk about it.

When asked about the use of bandanas by health caregivers, Trump said he hasn't seen that and he turned the matter over to Pence. The bandana issues have been in the media for days.

Trump said we should have known about this months ago. China reported the virus to the WHO in December. The U.S. government became aware of the virus in January.

Jan 22
“We have it totally under control. ... It’s going to be just fine.”
— Donald Trump

How did this incompetent man become our President? He is a joke.


----------



## Sandy Shanks (Mar 19, 2020)

In an "abundance of caution" L.A. County just shut down close to 95% of all economic activity. All that remains open are grocery stores, pharmacies, financial institutions, caregivers, mail services and restaurants serving takeout and delivery orders, among others.

189 deaths in three months within a population of 327 million. That's the approximate death rate for common cold complications in the sick and elderly.

Is the cure worse than the disease? You damn betcha.


----------



## waltky (Mar 19, 2020)

The Chinamens is causin' the virus...

... `cause dey been scratchin' dey's butts...

... an' pickin' dey's noses!


----------



## Pogo (Mar 19, 2020)

Sandy Shanks said:


> In an "abundance of caution" L.A. County just shut down close to 95% of all economic activity. All that remains open are grocery stores, pharmacies, financial institutions, caregivers, mail services and restaurants serving takeout and delivery orders, among others.
> 
> 189 deaths in three months within a population of 327 million. That's the approximate death rate for common cold complications in the sick and elderly.
> 
> Is the cure worse than the disease? You damn betcha.



Actually Dimbulb, it's 218 deaths, but of course by the time this post goes up it will likely increase again.  Number two, you don't compare a selective death rate with the entire population ---- you compare it with the number actually infected.  Can't very well suffer from an infection you don't have, now can you?

And number three, so far today there are two countries in the world reporting more than five thousand new cases within the last 24 hours. One of them is Italy.  The other one is US.

Back in your hole now.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 19, 2020)

We are now fourth in the world in active cases with just under 14,000.  More than twice as many as China, already more than Iran and barely behind both Germany and Spain, both of which we will easily overtake at the present rate probably by tomorrow.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Mar 19, 2020)

5,040 new cases in the U.S. toady.  
5,322 new cases in Italy today.

Not good.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Mar 19, 2020)

Expecting to pass up the number of cases in Germany in the next 24 hours.


----------



## HappyJoy (Mar 19, 2020)

Lately it seems we work a little too hard to be number 1 in all the wrong places.


----------



## james bond (Mar 19, 2020)

Flopper said:


> The most current number of deaths in the US from coronavirus for the last 3 weeks is 161 as of 6 hours ago. If it remains at 161 every 3 weeks, the deaths for a year will be 2790. However the number of deaths have been doubling about ever 6 days which indicates the total for the year maybe a lot higher.



You are living in fantasy land with this.  For every death, multiply it by 100.  That is the estimate for the number who have it.  After that, the people who have it do not know they have and pass it on easily.  This virus wants to kill you and has evolved via natural selection on how to do it.

For example, the worst case is Italy now with... 3,405 deaths.  Multiply that by 100 and that is how many in their country have it.  That's more than the entire world combined.  Their health system is supposed to have collapsed in some places.


----------



## Flopper (Mar 19, 2020)

Pogo said:


> We are now fourth in the world in active cases with just under 14,000.  More than twice as many as China, already more than Iran and barely behind both Germany and Spain, both of which we will easily overtake at the present rate probably by tomorrow.


And today, China celebrated it's first day with no new cases.  With the US and Europe going into recession due to growing numbers of new cases, China is set to absorb American and European demand for goods.  Whatever they may of lost due Trump's tariffs will be quickly made, as China begins to supply the US and Europe markets with goods as American workers wait out the virus.  No wonder Trump is calling the virus the Chinese Virus.


----------



## james bond (Mar 20, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Expecting to pass up the number of cases in Germany in the next 24 hours.



I know a German guy who is into stats and has been bragging about how his country has this thing licked.


----------



## james bond (Mar 20, 2020)

Sandy Shanks said:


> In an "abundance of caution" L.A. County just shut down close to 95% of all economic activity. All that remains open are grocery stores, pharmacies, financial institutions, caregivers, mail services and restaurants serving takeout and delivery orders, among others.
> 
> 189 deaths in three months within a population of 327 million. That's the approximate death rate for common cold complications in the sick and elderly.
> 
> Is the cure worse than the disease? You damn betcha.



What is wrong with you?


----------



## james bond (Mar 20, 2020)

Basically, this is what has happened.  In 2009, we beat the swine flu as the pandemic spread, but we knew we had it right away and was able to develop a vaccine for it.

Fast forward to 2020, the COVID-19 virus is beating us.  It mutated so we do not know we have it right away and pass it along.  The only way we know we have it is by testing.  Also, it can be passed along easier.  It has mutated so we can't develop a vaccine against it easily.  It wants to kills us; it is the predator now.  Thus, it may spread to your lungs via pneumonia or ARDS.  That can kill at any age.  Moreover, you can get it a second time even after you've recovered.  If it fails to kill you the first time, then it can try again.  Moreover, if you get sick then there aren't enough beds.  You may just die in the halls.


----------



## james bond (Mar 20, 2020)

If you get it and then develop symptoms, here's how you'll have trouble breathing but it's different from the regular mucous so you can't get rid of it as easily.

In another vid, the people trying to get a breathing tube into the lung couldn't do it because the virus had blocked the path.  Even after you died, the people doing the autopsy had to be careful because it still could spread.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Mar 20, 2020)

Mar192020
*Joe Biden Echoes ChiCom Propaganda*

The media has declared it a thought crime to call the Wuhan virus the “Wuhan virus” or “Chinese virus,” because Chinese people are non-Caucasian and therefore associating them with a disease is a blasphemy against Cultural Marxism. The ChiComs have exploited this idiocy to dodge culpability for letting the pandemic get out of control. As we witness the spectacle of the media taking our president to task on behalf of the Chinese government for acknowledging that the Chinese virus is from China, Joe Biden lurches into the fray, yet again making a contemptible fool of himself:




Joe Biden (Text Join to 30330)

✔@JoeBiden
Stop the xenophobic fear-mongering. Be honest. Take responsibility. Do your job. https://twitter.com/realDonaldTrump/status/1240243188708839424 …
Donald J. Trump

✔@realDonaldTrump

I always treated the Chinese Virus very seriously, and have done a very good job from the beginning, including my very early decision to close the “borders” from China - against the wishes of almost all. Many lives were saved. The Fake News new narrative is disgraceful & false!

106K
3:35 PM - Mar 18, 2020
Looks like Slow Joe sticks with his clueless assertion that “China is not our problem” — even as the Wuhan flu it exported demonstrates vividly that China is very much our problem.

When he can tell him apart from Deng Xiaoping, Biden boasts of spending “more time with Xi Jinping than any world leader.” Biden’s Sinophilia is understandable. His son Hunter, through whom he corruptly sells access to foreign powers, has received over $700,000 from Rosemont Seneca Bohai, which has close ties to a Chinese national bank.

Meanwhile, the ChiCom thugs who let the virus get out of hand by trying to cover it up lest it make them look bad preposterously suggest that the US Army brought the virus to Wuhan and belligerently threaten to shut off needed pharmaceuticals.

It wouldn’t be surprising for Biden to support the foreign tyrants on these points too. Eight years in the Obama Administration may have ingrained a habit of siding with the bad guys.

Hat tip: Liberty Daily.
All links highlighted


----------



## occipitalgullet (Mar 20, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



This or some crazy Chinese invented it and made it like an accidentally born virus.


----------



## sparky (Mar 20, 2020)

An effective treatment for #Coronavirus #COVID-19 has been found in a common anti-malarial drug



cheers!


~S~


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 20, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Sandy Shanks said:
> 
> 
> > In an "abundance of caution" L.A. County just shut down close to 95% of all economic activity. All that remains open are grocery stores, pharmacies, financial institutions, caregivers, mail services and restaurants serving takeout and delivery orders, among others.
> ...


But as libs keep pointing out the US has tested very few people

so logically many more have the chinese virus that we dont know about

which makes the death rate lower


----------



## toobfreak (Mar 20, 2020)

I just watched a show on the 2011 earthquake and tsunami that hit Japan and how their planning and infrastructure failed to deal with it resulting in tens of thousands dead and destruction on an inconceivable scale, and how the Japanese all pulled together to cope with and recover from the disaster, and I wondered, no one blamed the government much less the Prime Minister, and what they would have done or had to deal with if they had the legions of false media and propagandists as the USA does here only interested in using the event to point fingers accusing Trump of things he had little control over not to mention actually responded well to?

Now a doctor friend pointed me to an article he found where the author makes the case that we may be greatly overestimating the effect of corona with situational bias and it may turn out no worse than the ordinary flu.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 20, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Corazon said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


so another fool that thinks all this was manufactured, put in a warehouse somewhere held for a non existence virus to appear. you know, 320 million one for everyone.  Yep, can't make up your kind of stupid. if you really were an honest person, you know the volume needed was never manufactured, need manufactured, and local hospitals and doctors to actually submit orders so people know where to ship it once it is available. Why didn't any of these hospitals, doctors and other healthcare facilities have enough in their stock?  

When one can't analyze and conclude honestly, you become nothing but an asshole.


----------



## MindWars (Mar 20, 2020)

WHen they tell you what they will do and are going to do but your still so far up Obama's ass you idiots still can't find reality.
'

in...
*Rethinking the Coronavirus Shutdown: No society can safeguard public health for long at the cost of its economic health.*
3/20/2020, 642 AM · by karpov
Wall Street Journal ^ | March 19, 2020 | WSJ Editorial Board
Financial markets paused their slide Thursday, but no one should think this rolling economic calamity is over. If this government-ordered shutdown continues for much more than another week or two, the human cost of job losses and bankruptcies will exceed what most Americans imagine. This won’t be popular to read in some quarters, but federal and state officials need to start adjusting their anti-virus strategy now to avoid an economic recession that will dwarf the harm from 2008-2009. The vast social-distancing project of the last 10 days or so has been necessary and has done much good. Warnings about large...

Retards don't get what GLOBAL CONTROL means the same idiots don't know what GLOBAL COLLAPSE means. idiots don't know what NEW WORLD ORDER means---------- one world religion because they know you are STUPID AS hell!!!

and you can be sure these are the kids of TRUMP HATING A holes bet on it

*http://freerepublic.com/focus/f-news/3826420/posts*
*http://freerepublic.com/focus/f-news/3826420/posts*


----------



## Pogo (Mar 20, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Sandy Shanks said:
> ...



Testing is still catching up with actual infections, yes, no doubt.

The death rate _hasn't been established yet_.  We don't know that until it's all over.  For that matter we don't know how many got infected until then either.


----------



## ReinyDays (Mar 20, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> Now a doctor friend pointed me to an article he found where the author makes the case that we may be greatly overestimating the effect of corona with situational bias and it may turn out no worse than the ordinary flu.



The CDC reports 61,000 dead from the flu during the 2017-18 season ... are we there yet?, end-of-season is April 1st ...


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 20, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


I think its pretty sure that 99% of the people who catch the commie virus will live


----------



## Pogo (Mar 20, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...



The stats we have so far --- from everywhere, aggregated --- say out of 100,413 cases that had a resolution (either died or recovered), ten percent died. 

89,918 (90%)
Recovered / Discharged

10,495 (10%)
Deaths

About 156,000 more cases are currently active.


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 20, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


S korea is doing much better than that, about .6%

italy maybe worse

the point is that the vast majority of the public is not tested

we only know about people with advanced symptoms

Healthcare workers are complaining that they are not getting tested at all


----------



## Pogo (Mar 20, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...



Actually South Korea is around 4% ---

2,327
Cases which had an outcome:

2,233 (96%)
Recovered / Discharged

94 (4%)
Deaths

China is about the same.  Italy is definitely worse, around 43%.  The Recovery numbers go up as time goes by since more time is needed to recover than to die.  Our current number is 64% (125 recoveries/218 deaths) but that's also not a realistic figure until sufficient time has passed to give those thousands of active cases a chance to resolve.


----------



## ReinyDays (Mar 20, 2020)

How are we counting the case where the people recover without medical intervention? ...


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 20, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


You gave no reference but mine says .6%

South Korea has tested 140,000 people for the coronavirus. That could explain why its death rate is just 0.6% — far lower than in China or the US.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 20, 2020)

Our classless, piece of shit president:

Reporter asks Trump: What do you say to scared Americans? - CNN Video


----------



## Pogo (Mar 20, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Our classless, piece of shit president:
> 
> Reporter asks Trump: What do you say to scared Americans? - CNN Video



DAMN.  Another "nasty question" because he can't handle it.

See what I mean MeBelle ?  He just did it AGAIN.

The reporter even understated the numbers.  That again is complete fucking self-delusional bullshit.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 20, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Another "nasty question" because he can't handle it.


Right, because he is a thin skinned, incapable babyman who lacks the basic human trait of empathy.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 20, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



The reference is here, the same page we've been using all along.

"Death rate" means how many of the cases that came to a resolution, came to the resolution of death.  It doesn't mean number of deaths compared to number of infections.  It can't mean that.  The former is absolute and the latter is dynamic.  You don't know how many of those infections will eventually end in death.  So if you're counting it that way you're counting non-deaths that do not exist.

You can click on the name "South Korea" (or any country with a link) to see the comparison directly.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 20, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Another "nasty question" because he can't handle it.
> ...



And like the last "nasty" question, he never answered it at all.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Mar 20, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


----------



## MindWars (Mar 20, 2020)

Here's more up to the minute countns lmfao your asses are all gonnna be shut down across the country comingn up ehhehe. 
such a connspiracyyyyeyeyeyeyeeyey





Military tents at FedEx Field will be used as COVID-19 testing site
the dumbasses believe it's all a " testing site only". wait until you test positive lmfaoo..


----------



## MindWars (Mar 20, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



The IQ matches that character .


----------



## Aletheia4u (Mar 20, 2020)

Cinchona - Wikipedia

What natural resources are used to make chloroquine? - Brainly.com


----------



## The Purge (Mar 20, 2020)

Here’s A Timeline Of The Coronavirus Outbreak And China’s Coverup [Began in NOVEMBER!]

*www.dailywire.com ^ *| March 20th, 2020 | By Ashe Schow

The U.S. State Department on Thursday released two timelines: The first about the coronavirus outbreak and the second about the Chinese Communist Party’s (CCP) coverup of the outbreak.

Secretary of State Mike Pompeo explained to Fox News’ Sean Hannity earlier this week to talk about China’s “disinformation campaign” regarding the coronavirus.

“This disinformation campaign, which began when we began to call out this risk that was created not only for the Chinese people, but now we can see people all across the world where the Chinese Government knew about this risk, had identified it, they were the first to know, and they wasted valuable days at the front end, allowing hundreds of thousands of people to leave Wuhan to go to places like Italy that’s now suffering so badly. They tried to suppress this information – you talked about the means by which they did it – instead of trying to actually do the work to suppress the virus, which is what the world demanded. And the Chinese Communist Party didn’t get it right and put countless lives at risk as a result of that,” Pompeo said.

Below is a compiled list of both the outbreak and coverup timelines.

November 17: The first case of someone suffering from COVID-19 occurs in Wuhan, according to the South China Morning Post

December 10: Wei Guixian, sold goods in Wuhan’s wet market, reportedly started feeling sick on this day. Thankfully, she was released from the hospital in January, The Wall Street Journal reported.

December 27: Zhang Jixian, a doctor at the Hubei Provincial Hospital of Integrated Chinese and Western Medicine, sounds the alarm about a new disease that has already affected 180 patients, the Morning Post reported.

December 26-30: The first evidence of the new virus is revealed through Wuhan patient data, which had been sent to multiple Chinese genomics companies, Caixin Global reported.

Hubei’s health commission orders a genomics company to stop testing the new virus and destroy all samples, according to an anonymous source in Caixin Global.

December 31: More than a month after the first incident of COVID-19, Chinese officials alert the World Health Organization (WHO) China Country Office about pneumonia with an unknown cause affecting people in Wuhan, Caixin Global reported.

Chinese Internet authorities started censoring terms relating to the virus on social media, including “Wuhan Unknown Pneumonia,” “SARS Variation,” “Wuhan Seafood Market,” and anything critical of the government’s response to the disease, Citizen Lab reported.

January 1: Eight doctors, including Dr. Li Wenliang, are detained and questioned by the Chinese government, who condemn them for “making false statements on the Internet,” CNN reported. Li is then forced to write a letter saying his warnings “had a negative impact,” the Journal reported.

Caixin Global reported that the Hubei health commission ordered genomics companies to stop testing the virus and destroy samples, confirming its earlier report.

The Wuhan seafood market where the virus allegedly first broke out was finally closed, though it is then “disinfected” without swabbing the individual animal cages or drawing any blood from the workers, meaning the evidence of what may have been the source of the virus was destroyed, the Times reported.

January 3: China’s National Health Commission issued a gag order and ordering pneumonia samples moved to designated testing facilities or destroyed. The Commission also orders institutions not to publish any information about the still unknown disease, Caixin Global reported.

January 5: Professor Zhang Yongzhen of the Shanghai Public Health Clinical Center provided the genomic sequence of the virus to Chinese authorities. On the same day, the Wuhan Municipal Health Commission stopped releasing daily updates on new cases, the Journal reported.

January 9: WHO released a statement about the cluster of pneumonia cases in Wuhan, suggesting the cases pointed to a coronavirus as the possible pathogen causing the issues. The statement also said China ruled out SARS, MERS, influenza, bird flu, and other common pathogens.

January 10: Wang Guangfa, a prominent People’s Republic of China government expert, told state broadcaster China Central Television that the pneumonia outbreak was “under control” and downplayed the virus as a “mild condition,” the Times reported.

January 11: Because the Chinese government took no action on Yongzhen’s genomic sequence, he published the data online to help the world work on testing methods, the Morning Post reported.

January 12: The National Health Commission shared the virus genomic information with the WHO for the first time, Caixin Global reported. On this same day, Youngzhen’s lab in Shanghai is closed for “rectification,” the Morning Post reported.

January 14: WHO said there may have been human-to-human transmission of the virus, Reuters reported. Also on this day, Chinese police wearing plainclothes start detaining journalists trying to report on the outbreak at Wuhan’s Jinyintan Hospital. The journalists are forced to delete any footage taken and hand over their phones and cameras for inspection, Business Insider and the Times reported.

January 15: Li Qun, head of the Chinese Centers for Disease Control and Prevention’s (CDC) emergency center, claims the risk of human-to-human transmission is “low,” the Journal reported.

January 17: After 12 days, the Wuhan Municipal Health Commission started giving daily updates on new cases of the coronavirus.

January 18: Despite the presence of the coronavirus, Wuhan holds a “potluck” banquet for 40,000 families to try and break a world record, The New York Times reported.

January 20: Dr. Zhong Nanshan, who helped fight SARS, says in a TV interview that the coronavirus is spreading from person to person. Nanshan also said later that if the Chinese government had acted in December or early January to contain the virus, “the number of sick would have been greatly reduced, the Journal reported.

This same day, Wuhan Mayor Zhou Xianwang said Beijing rules kept him from disclosing information about the threat of the coronavirus, the Journal reported.

January 23: Wuhan is finally locked down, even though about 5 million people had already left the city without being screened by that time.

February 6: China President Xi Jinping orders the country’s Internet watchdog to further control social media platforms, the Morning Post reported. On this same day, citizen journalist Chen Qiushi, who was also a former rights attorney, disappeared in Wuhan after posting footage from overcrowded hospitals and panicking families, the Times reported.

February 7: Dr. Li Wenliang dies of the coronavirus, which he contracted from a patient. Wenliang was detained for sounding the alarm on the virus, the Journal reported.

February 9: Another citizen journalist, Fang Bin, who was also a local businessman, disappeared after posting videos from Wuhan on Chinese social media, the Times reported.

February 15: President Xi tightened control over Internet discussion even further, the Agence Free-Presse reported. On this same day, activist Xu Zhiyong was arrested for a February 4 essay calling for Xi to resign for suppressing information about the coronavirus. Xu had been on the run for two months, NPR reported.

February 16: Professor Xu Zhangrun was put on house arrest and banned from social media and the Internet for publishing an essay stating “The coronavirus epidemic has revealed the rotten core of Chinese governance,” The Guardian reported.

February 19: Reporters for the Journal had their press credentials revoked by Beijing over their coverage of the coronavirus outbreak, the Journal reported.

March 14: Another activist, Ren Zhiqiang, disappeared in Beijing after criticizing the way Xi responded to the coronavirus, the Times reported.

*Novel coronavirus cases could have been reduced by 95 percent had China responded to the outbreak just three weeks earlier than it did, a March 13 study by the University of Southampton has found.

President Xi Jinping’s The Yellow Peril ChiCom Wuhan Pneumonia Novel Coronavirus aka the Red Death/Mass People Killing Virus, Chinobyl#2, The Yellow Peril, Made in China!









*


----------



## Pogo (Mar 20, 2020)

With 5,598 new cases reported today the US is virtually tied with Iran and Germany in raw numbers of CV cases, all three between 19 and 20 thousand.  Only Spain, Italy and China have more.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Mar 20, 2020)

Very few Americans have died from the virus. Those that have died have had significant medical issues before they got the virus.

Pretty much like the flu every year.

The Obama era swine flu killed around ten thousand Americans. We all shrugged and life went on.

We hear of every new case of the bug now. Like Mike Rowe said, what if the MSM reported every car accident as it occurred?

The Chinese virus is an unknown and may or may not be a big deal. But crushing the economy as is occurring IS a DEFINITE big deal that is having significant impacts upon ALL Americans.


----------



## gulfman (Mar 20, 2020)

I don't understand why all these Democratic Governors want to destroy our economy.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Mar 20, 2020)

gulfman said:


> I don't understand why all these Democratic Governors want to destroy our economy.


We know why.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Mar 20, 2020)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Very few Americans have died from the virus. Those that have died have had significant medical issues before they got the virus.
> 
> Pretty much like the flu every year.
> 
> ...



Misdirect. Misinformation....I can't think of another M word.


----------



## Zander (Mar 20, 2020)

Orange man bad.
 Russiagate - no work. 
Spygate- no work. 
Ukrainegate- no work.
 Impeachgate- no work.  
Must Destroy economy. 
Must Take down Bad Orange man.
Orange man Bad


----------



## Death Angel (Mar 20, 2020)

gulfman said:


> I don't understand why all these Democratic Governors want to destroy our economy.


Sarcasm, right?


----------



## Death Angel (Mar 20, 2020)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Misdirect. Misinformation....I can't think of another M word


MSM

That's what your other two lead to


----------



## initforme (Mar 20, 2020)

This is why Trump has done a great great thing by supporting giving checks to qmericans to help offset the pain.  This action is showing great leadership.


----------



## White 6 (Mar 20, 2020)

gulfman said:


> I don't understand why all these Democratic Governors want to destroy our economy.


Heck.  The Republican Governor of my state declared and emergency back on the 12th. and I cannot even remember the last time a Democrat was elected governor?  You are surprised they are taking it seriously?  Where you been?  Most governors Democrat or Republic are mobilizing their resources and taking steps to minimize the damage and danger to their state.  They don't want to get voted out of office like trump for calling it a hoax, risking devastation to their constituents, by blowing it off like trump did.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Mar 20, 2020)

initforme said:


> This is why Trump has done a great great thing by supporting giving checks to qmericans to help offset the pain.  This action is showing great leadership.



Well first off, that idea wasn't Trump's. It was hammered out between Treasury secretary Steve Mnuchin and House Speaker Nancy Pelosi over last weekend. The bill then got sent to Moscow Mitch who promptly huddled with just Republicans and crafted a bill of their own..which Chuck and Nancy said this morning was a non-starter.

I can't find any story anywhere with a status update.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Mar 20, 2020)

If Trump says it’s time to get back to normal, the Left point at the first death and scream murder. He’s in a pickle.


----------



## Coyote (Mar 20, 2020)

Here is an interesting article - Reuters is usually a good source too:

Russia deploying coronavirus disinformation to sow panic in West, EU document says

BRUSSELS (Reuters) - Russian media have deployed a “significant disinformation campaign” against the West to worsen the impact of the coronavirus, generate panic and sow distrust, according to a European Union document seen by Reuters

The EU document said the Russian campaign, pushing fake news online in English, Spanish, Italian, German and French, uses contradictory, confusing and malicious reports to make it harder for the EU to communicate its response to the pandemic. 

“A significant disinformation campaign by Russian state media and pro-Kremlin outlets regarding COVID-19 is ongoing,” said the nine-page internal document, dated March 16, using the name of the disease that can be caused by the coronavirus. 

“The overarching aim of Kremlin disinformation is to aggravate the public health crisis in Western countries...in line with the Kremlin’s broader strategy of attempting to subvert European societies,” the document produced by the EU’s foreign policy arm, the European External Action Service, said. 

An EU database has recorded almost 80 cases of disinformation about coronavirus since Jan. 22, it said, noting Russian efforts to amplify Iranian accusations online, cited without evidence, that coronavirus was a U.S. biological weapon.


----------



## Death Angel (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 20, 2020)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Very few Americans have died from the virus. Those that have died have had significant medical issues before they got the virus.


You, of course, just made that up. 

Furthermore, they big concern is our hospitals getting overwhelmed and not being able to treat sick people. Even a challenged person like you should be able to understand that, without proper care, the death rate will be much higher.


----------



## Death Angel (Mar 20, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Here is an interesting article - Reuters is usually a good source too:
> 
> Russia deploying coronavirus disinformation to sow panic in West, EU document says
> 
> ...


Seems like Putin is at odds with Trump, doesnt it!


----------



## Pogo (Mar 20, 2020)

Zander said:


> Orange man bad.
> Russiagate - no work.
> Spygate- no work.
> Ukrainegate- no work.
> ...




This recalls a burning question to which I've never seen an answer. And that is.........

---- why bad man orange?
Isn't that an alert?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Mar 20, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Very few Americans have died from the virus. Those that have died have had significant medical issues before they got the virus.
> ...


Oh?  Tell the audience how many Americans have died from the virus versus..... let’s say slipping in the bathroom.


----------



## Coyote (Mar 20, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Here is an interesting article - Reuters is usually a good source too:
> ...



Yes and no.

Putin's main objective is to sow discord, exploit fractures, and destroy trust in democratic institutions.  Trump is a useful tool for him in promoting that objective: a president who drinks in conspiracy theories like koolaide.


----------



## Coyote (Mar 20, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Very few Americans have died from the virus. Those that have died have had significant medical issues before they got the virus.
> ...



Just look at the death rates in Italy.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 20, 2020)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



So you're posting from your bathroom floor?


----------



## Sandy Shanks (Mar 20, 2020)

The media rarely mentions the death toll of this _pandemic_. Most of the time it is a script message at the bottom of the screen. The press conferences conducted by Trump never mention the death toll. Why? Because the figure is so small, targets the sick and elderly, and compares well with the complications caused by the common cold, which is what the affliction is. The common cold caused by a new and contagious virus.

The figures and logic supports that contention.

It stands to reason the death toll will continue to increase. It is simple math. In Week One, one person died. By the end of Week Two, ten elderly people with underlying conditions died in a nursing home in the Seattle area. By the end of the first month, 20 older people with preexisting conditions died. I repeat, the death toll is an accumulation starting from Week One. It is expected to rise. (The figures, while realistic, are an estimate to give the reader the true picture.)

*Today, three months later the accumulative figure stands at 237 deaths among the sick and elderly in a population of 327 million.*

The media shouts the number of new cases, sometimes telling us of a dramatic rise from the day earlier. *That is not a rise in the number inflicted by the virus. The increasing numbers is due to an increase in the number of tests. something the medical experts are crying out for.*

Similar to the small number of deaths, the increase in cases is expected, but the media and Trump's experts do not tell us that. Neither do the politicians busily destroying our once powerful economy. 

The governors of California, New York, Connecticut, and Illinois have shut down their states' economies. 

The politicians are shutting down our economy, millions have lost their jobs, and millions more have lost a substantial portion of their retirement savings and investments. The stock market is back to where it was three years ago, and the money lost is gone, irretrievable. It is just gone.

As he waits to sign a trillion dollar bailout, Trump has told us the governors are doing a fantastic job.

*We can thank politicians with over active imaginations for all this, always predicting what will happen but never assessing what has happened.*

Seeking information about the pandemic, Americans turn to news networks like CNN and Fox. It is a waste of time. News hosts will ask a politician or one of Trump's medical experts a question, and they will respond with talk and more talk but never answer the question. Almost as if they are hiding something.

_*Are they?*_


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Mar 20, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...





Coyote said:


> Just look at the death rates in Italy.



Isn’t socialist healthcare grand!


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Mar 20, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


I’m more likely to die in my bathroom from this virus.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 20, 2020)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Tell the audience how many Americans have died from the virus versus..... let’s say slipping in the bathroom.


I am not your assistant. Make your own retarded point, so we can laugh at you.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 20, 2020)

Weatherman2020 said:


> I’m more likely to die in my bathroom from this virus.


And this is why other countries think we are a stupid country. And they are right.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 20, 2020)

Sandy Shanks said:


> *Today, three months later the accumulative figure stands at 237 deaths among the sick and elderly in a population of 327 million.*



AGAIN --- WRONG.  It's not out of a population of X million, it's 258 (see that, went up already) *out of 405*.

405 is the number of cases of CV that had an outcome.  You can't count the 19,000 plus active cases that have NOT YET had an outcome nor can you count however many people are not infected.

Good CHRIST summa y'all are dense.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Mar 20, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Sandy Shanks said:
> 
> 
> > *Today, three months later the accumulative figure stands at 237 deaths among the sick and elderly in a population of 327 million.*
> ...


14,000 die in the bathroom every year. 

Probe into Japanese bathtub fatalities after 14,000 die in one year


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Mar 20, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > I’m more likely to die in my bathroom from this virus.
> ...


Yeah, of course you don’t think America is the greatest nation on earth.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 20, 2020)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


Uneducated, cackling slobs still fighting to protect Trump's ego or scientists...oh, who to believe?


----------



## Pogo (Mar 20, 2020)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Anybody anywhere who thinks they're the greatest anything on earth is fucking full of himself.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 20, 2020)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Sandy Shanks said:
> ...



This has what in the world to do with my post?


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Mar 20, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


There is no reason to choose.  They are saying the same thing.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 20, 2020)

toomuchtime_ said:


> There is no reason to choose. They are saying the same thing.


Maybe if you don't speak English...


----------



## Coyote (Mar 20, 2020)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



Italy has universal healthcare AND private insurance above and beyond that, which means the poor and those who can not afford private health insurance can still get healthcare and the wealthier can choose private doctors, private hospital, what ever they want.  Do you have a problem with that?  Does the idea of poor people having access to affordable health care bother you?

The problem is...and epidemic of this size hitting the U.S. is going to overwelm OUR healthcare system which is not socialist. We already have a shortage of doctors and of hospital beds and hospitals have been closing down.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Mar 20, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > There is no reason to choose. They are saying the same thing.
> ...


lol  No, they are saying the same things.


----------



## Coyote (Mar 20, 2020)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Just don't die like Elvis, stuck on the toilet, please.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 20, 2020)

toomuchtime_ said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...


Yeah, it was dumb the first time you said it.


----------



## ReinyDays (Mar 20, 2020)

Weatherman2020 said:


> 14,000 die in the bathroom every year.
> Probe into Japanese bathtub fatalities after 14,000 die in one year



Just in Japan ... right? ...


----------



## XponentialChaos (Mar 20, 2020)

We're catching up to Iran for number of cases.

Closing in on Germany too.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 20, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Wait --- he was _stuck_??

​
I was thinking of that too when he uh, brought it up.


----------



## Death Angel (Mar 20, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


Ok, I'm looking. What's your point?


----------



## Coyote (Mar 20, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



My point was in response to FFI's post.  You have a problem with it?


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Mar 20, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> We're catching up to Iran for number of cases.
> 
> Closing in on Germany too.


lol  Not even close.  The US has over four times the population of Iran.  If you want to compare statistics, you need to multiply Iran's number of cases and deaths by four.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 20, 2020)

toomuchtime_ said:


> If you want to compare statistics, you need to multiply Iran's number of cases and deaths by four.


Well that's false and dumb.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 20, 2020)

toomuchtime_ said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > We're catching up to Iran for number of cases.
> ...



Nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnope.  Again, the _*time factor*_ is different.  Iran's had it longer.  So have Italy, China, Spain, France, South Korea and so forth.  We reported more new cases in the last 24h than any country except Italy, and almost as many there.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Mar 20, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > If you want to compare statistics, you need to multiply Iran's number of cases and deaths by four.
> ...


lol  Nope, it's perfectly true and logical.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 20, 2020)

toomuchtime_ said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...


No, it's very stupid, as the virus must travel over space and time.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Mar 20, 2020)

Pogo said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


You are mistaken.  Iran reported its first confirmed case of covid19 on Feb. 20 and the US reported its first confirmed case on Jan 20 so the US has had it longer than Iran.  The same is true of Italy.  The reason the US is doing so much better than these other countries is that ten days after the first case was identified in the US, President Trump banned travel from China and other countries with high infection rates and to this day neither the EU nor Iran has taken such action.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 20, 2020)

toomuchtime_ said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...



AGAIN --- we have more new cases today than any country except Italy, and we're almost to their level (5854/5986).  About five times as many as Iran.  AGAIN, the density of infection has expanded by a factor of TEN in less than two weeks.  AGAIN, 18% of Iran's resolved cases have resulted in deaths, while 64% of ours have.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Mar 20, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


How is that relevant to the fact that the US has over four times the population of Iran but similar infection  numbers?


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Mar 20, 2020)

Pogo said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


All of your numbers are wrong.  the US has 18, 959 confirmed cases and Iran has 19,644 confirmed cases and when you consider Iran has only 1/4 the population of the US, Iran's numbers are massively higher despite the fact that the first case of covid19 appeared in the US a month before the first case appeared in Iran.  The mortality rate among confirmed cases in Iran is about 7% while the mortality rate among confirmed cases in the US is about 1.3%.


----------



## BertramN (Mar 20, 2020)

.

COVID-19: America, Scared Stupid

There has never been any doubt that should a national emergency occur, the less intelligent members of U.S. society would melt down. It’s happened with COVID-19.

The impeached president trump spent weeks vacillating on his administration’s response to the crisis, and when the news concerning the severity of the disease finally sunk in, the main body of the “herd” reacted by stampeding to retail outlets, especially Costco, to hoard paper towels and toilet paper. It appears in the beginning throes of their coronavirus hysteria, the common belief was, surrounding oneself with paper products is the best protection available.

Once store shelves had been stripped of all types of absorbent paper, hand sanitizer, and disinfectants (much of which found its way into city sewage systems causing countless overflows of raw sewage into neighborhood streets), the nationwide “herd” began hoarding foodstuffs. Some of the panic stricken “herd” members simply grabbed any groceries they saw, including perishable items (baked goods, produce, etc.) that spoiled before most could be eaten, so was a complete waste of money.

For those of us who remained calm and rational, grocery shopping, though somewhat less convenient for a week or so, has gone smoothly. Most stores have restocked, and have set limits on certain product purchases. Of course, this policy makes millions of the panicky “herd” members feel they’re being “cheated out of what is rightfully theirs”. After all, they got there first, so they must be permitted to buy as much as they want.

For those many millions of Americans who allowed themselves to be scared stupid, and then proceeded to buy a year or more supply of certain items, Costco, Wal-Mart, and other retailers are refusing to give refunds. You crazy people are stuck with it. You can sell it for pennies-on-the-dollar in garage sales or on CraigsList, or find space to store it. You bought it while in an irrational state, so there is no reason the stores should pay for your idiocy. Rational Americans applaud this policy.

Will these millions of people learn from their foolishness? History says no.









.


----------



## Sunni Man (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Rye Catcher (Mar 20, 2020)

toomuchtime_ said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > We're catching up to Iran for number of cases.
> ...



Why we’re not overreacting to the coronavirus, in one chart

Scroll down to the graph which shows the stats for Italy on day 18, and the US at day 18


----------



## Pogo (Mar 20, 2020)

toomuchtime_ said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...



No dood --- YOUR numbers are wrong, provably so.

*Iran:*

8178 Cases which had an outcome:
6,745 (82%) Recovered / Discharged ..............    1,433 (18%)   Deaths


 =======================

*US:
*
410  Cases which had an outcome:
147 (36%) Recovered / Discharged .............. 263 (64%) Deaths

64%, not "1.3%".  You're off by a factor of FIFTY.

As we keep saying ..... OVER and OVER and OVER and OVER.... that Recovery number is fluid, needs time to establish, i.e. time for recoveries to take place.  But right now it's 64% meaning that in 64% of all cases that had an outcome, that outcome was death.

And by the way we have now surpassed Iran for total cases.  I'm sure your number was accurate when you posted it but that's how fast it's mounting.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Mar 20, 2020)

Rye Catcher said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


The chart and the article are very misleading.  The first confirmed case of covid19 was identified on Jan. 20 and  it wasn't until Feb 21 that the first confirmed case was identified in Italy, so the US had already been dealing with covid19 for a month before the first case showed up in Italy.  Second, if you want to compare the number of cases in Italy and the US, since the US has five times the population of Italy, you either have to divide the number of cases in the US by five or multiply the number of cases in Italy by five.  If you do either, it is clear that the situation in Italy on what the chart calls day one was five times worse than in the US despite the fact the US had been dealing with the virus a month longer.  

So why has Italy done so much worse than every other country on Earth?  Clearly one reason is that while the US instituted a travel ban on China ten days after the first US case was identified, to date the EU still hasn't taken such action.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Mar 20, 2020)

Pogo said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Very creative of you, but the mortality rate for covid19 is calculated by dividing the number of deaths by the number of confirmed cases.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 20, 2020)

toomuchtime_ said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...



NO IT IS NOT.

If you do that you're counting still-active cases as all "Recoveries", which you have no way to know.  That's in the FUTURE.

We have at the moment 19,229 active cases, the resolution of which cannot be known until they resolve.  Iran has 11,466.

And it's not "creative" at all --- it's copied right off the site.


----------



## toobfreak (Mar 20, 2020)

toomuchtime_ said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...



Actually, no.  The mortality rate is defined as the percentage of deaths to the number of infections.  Unfortunately, with only about 71,000 people tested, we have no idea the actual number of infections in which to base any credible mortality figure.


----------



## toobfreak (Mar 20, 2020)

Rye Catcher said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Mar 20, 2020)

Pogo said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...





Pogo said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


lol  I have no idea what site you are copying this from, but it is not what anyone else is referring to as the mortality rate for covid19.


----------



## toobfreak (Mar 20, 2020)

*APPARENTLY CORONA VIRUS HAS AN UNFORESEEN SIDE EFFECT!*

It both gives you the massive shits, make you a dumb, greedy, muthaf---ker,  while simultaneously only allows you to buy bathroom supplies for your family once every two years!


----------



## Ame®icano (Mar 20, 2020)

Pogo said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



While math is correct, Iran has many more cases with outcome because they were hit much earlier than US, therefore comparison is wrong. If you have taken, lets say first two weeks in Iran and compared it with first two week in US, that would be right comparison, but you didn't because you want to "prove" we're doing it wrong, and everyone else is better. Very common for people with TDS.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Mar 21, 2020)

*Keep Calm And Obey Orders!*
Posted on March 20, 2020 by Baron Bodissey


The three videos below are public service announcements broadcast by loudspeaker at various locations in Germany. They concern the new rules imposed on citizens because of the Wuhan Coronavirus.

They remind me of an old joke (for which I can’t remember the exact wording) about getting French people to behave themselves by shouting at them in German.

Many thanks to MissPiggy for the translations, and to Vlad Tepes for the subtitling.

The first clip from Kürnbach is an announcement of a newly-imposed curfew. *WARNING:* This video opens with VERY loud sirens:

Videos at link 
Achtung achtung zis is ze burgermeister
Keep Calm And Obey Orders! | Gates of Vienna


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Mar 21, 2020)

Nys is locked down
I was talking to my sis ...I told her grab my bother in law ...grab mom load up the car you can be here in 13/14 hours .....my brother to hes in brooklyn

My cousin in queens is packin his shit and going to his wife's parents in south Carolina..

Keep your gas tanks topped off dummies


----------



## Pogo (Mar 21, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



WRONG.  It _cannot _be defined that way because it's apples and oranges.  You're trying to tie a known number with an unknown number.  Can't do it.

The known, fixed, established number is "deaths". That's pretty much final.  The unknown is the number of active infections, because it's impossible to know which of them will survive/recover and which will not.  By subtracting the ENTIRE number of infections you're literally declaring 100% of them will survive.  Understand?

That's why the stats are already subdivided into two KNOWN groups, "Dead" and "Recovered".  Both of those are final resolutions -- either a patient survives, or they do not.  The active cases are _yet to be determined_.  They cannot count in either column.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Mar 21, 2020)

Link dump

ZH WuFlu Doomer – Updated

WaPo coverage

WSJ WuFlu News

NYT Covid Coverage (sign-up required but no charge)

Chicago Tribune coverage

Seattle Times coverage

LA Times coverage

Dallas Morning News coverage

Detroit News coverage

MSP Star-Tribune Coverage

Boston Globe coverage

ATL AJC Updates


----------



## Pogo (Mar 21, 2020)

toomuchtime_ said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...



It's right here.  It's been there the whole time.

You *CANNOT* calculate a mortality rate using numbers that are *UNRESOLVED*.  A mortality rate is RESOLVED.  Between the two countries you've got well over thirty thousand active cases and your flawed math is assuming that 100% of them will survive.  THEY WON'T.

Overall -- thus far -- the mortality rate of KNOWN RESOLVED cases, which are the only ones you can count, are running about 11% fatalities. 

*Cases which had an outcome:  103,371*
91,954 (89%)  Recovered / Discharged

11,417 (11%)   Deaths

You CAN'T count cases which had an outcome, and fraction them against cases which HAVE NOT had an outcome.  _Because you don't know how many of those to put in which column._

AGAIN --- said this before --- you can click on any country that has a link, US, South Korea, Iran, etc --- and it will take you to the figures, already added up.  And that's what I copied.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Mar 21, 2020)

Pogo said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Nowhere on that page does you weird calculation appear.  Mortality rate means, when other less weird people use the term, what  percent of cases will lead to death and that is calculated by dividing the number of deaths by the number of known cases.  When WHO said there was a 3.4% mortality rate, this was the calculation they used.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Mar 21, 2020)

Dont get on the truck dimwits 



 

Baltimore


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## XponentialChaos (Mar 21, 2020)

toomuchtime_ said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > We're catching up to Iran for number of cases.
> ...



I said _*number*_ of cases, not population percentage of cases.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 21, 2020)

And so it begins:

US military says it is working to convert buildings into hospitals in three or four weeks - CNNPolitics


----------



## XponentialChaos (Mar 21, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



Aaaand we've passed Iran.

We'll be passing up Germany soon.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Mar 21, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


Comparing the number of cases without reference the size of the population is meaningless.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Mar 21, 2020)

toomuchtime_ said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...



Not really.  The amount of cases indicates where the most infected people are.

Whether you agree or not, you're not the authority on what has meaning and what doesn't.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Mar 21, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


Without reference to the size of the population it tells you nothing.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Mar 21, 2020)

toomuchtime_ said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...



It tells me where the most infected people are.  It's pretty straight-forward actually.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Mar 21, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


Thanks for validating the Left hate America.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Mar 21, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > I’m more likely to die in my bathroom from this virus.
> ...


While you panic, the rest of us know 14,000 will die in bathrooms, 15,000 in our cars. 

Why aren’t you banning cars and bathrooms?


----------



## Corazon (Mar 21, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> Just heard this from a friend in Catalonia (part of Spain):
> 
> _*A fast salute from Spain before going to bed.*_
> 
> ...


So sad coronavirus is hitting Spain now... 
And the European Union doesn't seem to care at all...
The myth about the "European unity" is (almost) destroyed. All states are fighting the crisis pretty much alone.
I don't know if that's true but I've heard that China and also Cuba and Venezuela are offering their help to some European countries instead of the European Union


----------



## Rye Catcher (Mar 21, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...



Please ignore this post, and any post by this idiot.  The reason is in the graph in this link:

Why we’re not overreacting to the coronavirus, in one chart


----------



## Rye Catcher (Mar 21, 2020)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



You're insane.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 21, 2020)

toomuchtime_ said:


> Comparing the number of cases without reference the size of the population is meaningless.


No. Again, that is stupid and wrong.

If you were to plot expected cases based on R0, or try to determine R0 from the data on the number of cases, at no point would you need the population number of the country.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 21, 2020)

Just looked at the China virus update and number of critical cases dropped another percentage point today down to 4%


----------



## toobfreak (Mar 21, 2020)

Rye Catcher said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Rye Catcher said:
> ...



In the coronavirus pandemic, we're making decisions without reliable data


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 21, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


A meandering, ethically vacuous article. We do have data that shows us possible ranges of R0 and morbidity rates without proper care. Should we prepare for Trump's imaginary miracle, or for worse possible scenarios? Easy answer.

The only real insight there is that, given the uncertainty, we may have over reacted, and we will only know this in hindsight. Wow,  that's...  deep.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 21, 2020)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Thanks for validating Mass Narcissistic Personality Disorder and its dependence on the art of self-delusion.

To put the whole thing more colloquially, any time you catch yourself going HEY LOOKA ME, should be a giant red flag.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Mar 21, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Shitforbrains can’t name the greatest baseball or football player. Can’t name the best bands. 

Everyone gets a participation trophy in his delusional world.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Mar 21, 2020)

4 potential coronavirus treatments that researchers are working on right now
Possible cure? France is using erythromycin, and a malaria drug that is showing some effectiveness. Both meds are readily available. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 21, 2020)

Butch_Coolidge said:


> 4 potential coronavirus treatments that researchers are working on right now
> Possible cure? France is using erythromycin, and a malaria drug that is showing some effectiveness. Both meds are readily available.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


"erythromycin"

I think you meant, chloroquine. Erythromycin is an antibiotic.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Mar 21, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



Once again, Please ignore this poster, and any post by this idiot, or any link he might find to support ignorance and put our people in jeopardy.


----------



## toobfreak (Mar 21, 2020)

Rye Catcher said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Rye Catcher said:
> ...




FUCK OFF fly smasher.  No one takes anything you say seriously.  If you cannot refute that article given me by a doctor written by an expert at Stanford University you should go STFU.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 21, 2020)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



How utterly fascinating.  I'm guessing this is the first two lines of your grate-American novel?


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Mar 21, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> > 4 potential coronavirus treatments that researchers are working on right now
> ...



They are using the antibiotic, in combination with the chloroquine apparently in France, with some success?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 21, 2020)

Butch_Coolidge said:


> They are using the antibiotic, in combination with the chloroquine apparently in France, with some success?


Really? Where are you reading this? At first glance, that doesn't make sense, as antibiotics are for bacterial infections.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Mar 21, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> > They are using the antibiotic, in combination with the chloroquine apparently in France, with some success?
> ...



Heard it mentioned today on TV. I’m not a doctor. It’s just what I heard. Don’t have a link. Fauci mentioned it yesterday, and said they were using it in  France. He wants to have further testing, before he comments further. Not a done deal, but maybe gives some hope. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
French study finds anti-malarial and antibiotic combo could reduce COVID-19 duration – TechCrunch


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Mar 21, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > Comparing the number of cases without reference the size of the population is meaningless.
> ...


Try to pay attention.  The conversation was about comparing the numbers between two countries, Iran and the US and the numbers are meaningless in that regard without also looking at the size of the populations in those two countries.  To compare how bad the outbreak is the relevant statistics are infections per capita or deaths per capita, etc.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 21, 2020)

toomuchtime_ said:


> The conversation was about comparing the numbers between two countries


Yes I know, and what you said was stupid and wrong. The virus isn't sprinkled evenly across the country from outer space.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Mar 21, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



The reason our healthcare is overwhelmed is panic.  My grandson's children's hospital told them to self-quarantine because they were swamped - not with Corona but otherwise healthy kids with the regula old run of the mill flu virus.

My doctors put me out of work for 4 weeks because of the people I work closely with can give it to me, and my system is on shaky ground already.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Mar 21, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> And so it begins:
> 
> US military says it is working to convert buildings into hospitals in three or four weeks - CNNPolitics



So what begins?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 21, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> So what begins?


The conversion of buildings to temp hospitals, and the likely triage that will eventually come with that, given our lack of sufficient supplies.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Mar 21, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > The conversation was about comparing the numbers between two countries
> ...


As usual, your very fragile ego is leading you to post more and more ridiculous claims.  Your posts are irrelevant to the the conversation about comparing the severity of the outbreak between two countries.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 21, 2020)

toomuchtime_ said:


> As usual, your very fragile ego is leading you to post more and more ridiculous claims.


Translation: has no counter, now realizes his stupid error thanks to having it spelled out for him, now it's hissy time


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Mar 21, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > As usual, your very fragile ego is leading you to post more and more ridiculous claims.
> ...


As is usual, the only thing you have explained is that you have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 21, 2020)

toomuchtime_ said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...


Enjoy your hissy fit.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Mar 21, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


So now you are explaining that you don't know what a hissy fit is either.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 21, 2020)

toomuchtime_ said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...


Yes, cry it all out.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 21, 2020)

toomuchtime_ said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...



Now you're talking about TIME, and that's logical-- RATES in a given period.  To that end, a quick glance at the latest stats shows the US has reported five times more cases in the last 24h period that Iran has, and our proportion of the population infected is now 73, compared to Iran's which is 245,  But the TIME factor reminds us that just a week ago that number of 73 was SIX, so it's grown more than twelvefold.  In a week.

As a matter of perspective, not only have we accrued infection numbers well past Iran's but we've eclipsed Germany as well and are barely behind Spain.  The only countries above there are China and Italy.  A week ago (or whatever period you like, a day, a fortnight etc) we were nowhere near that position.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 21, 2020)

toomuchtime_ said:


> You are mistaken.  Iran reported its first confirmed case of covid19 on Feb. 20 and the US reported its first confirmed case on Jan 20 so the US has had it longer than Iran.  The same is true of Italy.  The reason the US is doing so much better than these other countries is that ten days after the first case was identified in the US, President Trump banned travel from China and other countries with high infection rates and to this day neither the EU nor Iran has taken such action.



And just to follow up on this above, the first domestic infection reported in the US was the lady in California on February 26.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Mar 21, 2020)

Pogo said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


Soon, AMERICA FIRST?


----------



## Pogo (Mar 21, 2020)

L.K.Eder said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...



WE'RE NUMBER FOUR!  WE'RE NUMBER FOUR!


----------



## jc456 (Mar 21, 2020)

james bond said:


> Basically, this is what has happened.  In 2009, we beat the swine flu as the pandemic spread, but we knew we had it right away and was able to develop a vaccine for it.
> 
> Fast forward to 2020, the COVID-19 virus is beating us.  It mutated so we do not know we have it right away and pass it along.  The only way we know we have it is by testing.  Also, it can be passed along easier.  It has mutated so we can't develop a vaccine against it easily.  It wants to kills us; it is the predator now.  Thus, it may spread to your lungs via pneumonia or ARDS.  That can kill at any age.  Moreover, you can get it a second time even after you've recovered.  If it fails to kill you the first time, then it can try again.  Moreover, if you get sick then there aren't enough beds.  You may just die in the halls.


What an idiot


----------



## jc456 (Mar 21, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


You never will know how many were tested they’re not tracking it what a failure


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Mar 21, 2020)

Pogo said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


I'm not talking about time.  You are as you continue to search for ways to attack the US regardless of the facts.  I'm talking about the number of infections and deaths per capita.  

So Iran has 19 deaths per 1 million people and the US has 0.9 deaths per 1 million people.  To any rational, reasonable person that means you are more than twenty times more likely to die from covid19 in Iran than you are in the US.  

Similarly, Iran has 252 confirmed cases of infection per 1 million people while the US has only 73.8 cases per 1 million people, meaning you have 3 1/2 times the likelihood of being infected if you live in Iran.

It is just brain dead stupid to claim things are going better in Iran than the US.

Coronavirus Updates (COVID-19) Deaths & Cases per Population | RealClearPolitics


----------



## Pogo (Mar 21, 2020)

toomuchtime_ said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...



Once AGAIN ---- _you can't do that without taking TIME into account_.  That has not changed since last night.  Coronavirus can incubate for 24 days; that means it takes TIME for that number of recoveries to establish.  That's why Iran, China, Germany, all those countries including Italy, have more recoveries than they do infections.  Because they've had more _*time*_.




toomuchtime_ said:


> So Iran has 19 deaths per 1 million people and the US has 0.9 deaths per 1 million people.  To any rational, reasonable person that means you are more than twenty times more likely to die from covid19 in Iran than you are in the US.



NO, it doesn't mean that at all because WE DON'T EVEN KNOW THOSE NUMBERS YET.  In EITHER country.  There you go again with the Apples and Brake Cylinders comparison.  It was bullshit last night and it remains bullshit today.

And why don't we know those numbers yet?  All together now ---- TIME.




toomuchtime_ said:


> Similarly, Iran has 252 confirmed cases of infection per 1 million people while the US has only 73.8 cases per 1 million people, meaning you have 3 1/2 times the likelihood of being infected if you live in Iran.



Actually 245/73.  This is again where TIME comes in.  Our woefully-late testing operations are still catching up with infections already out there.  We don't actually know how many infections we *have* --- what we know is how many we've _identified_.  So AGAIN we don't know what that true number is, what we do know is  as it approaches an accurate figure it's going up exponentially. In, again, the last 24h we have more reported cases than any country in the world except Italy.  And there it is again --- TIME.




toomuchtime_ said:


> It is just brain dead stupid to claim things are going better in Iran than the US.



That's why I don't do it.  Maybe you shouldn't either.


----------



## beautress (Mar 21, 2020)

excalibur said:


> Many news cases in Italy.
> 
> Coronavirus Outbreak Explodes in Italy With Fears It Can't Be Contained


Excellanr link, Excalibur. Thanks. It's good to see Ms. Rion take charge of the lying liars of the press who corroborate the Chinese, Russian, and Iranian false narratives.


----------



## MindWars (Mar 21, 2020)

All these places are getting big bucks for faking and lying about LONG LINES it's bs


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Mar 21, 2020)

Good thing we didn't have this virus in the early 60's. We would never have had this great song.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 21, 2020)

US now has 24,325 active cases of COVID-19, more than any country in the world except Italy.


----------



## excalibur (Mar 21, 2020)

A bit of levity.


Jim Ball on Twitter


----------



## james bond (Mar 21, 2020)

jc456 said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> > Basically, this is what has happened.  In 2009, we beat the swine flu as the pandemic spread, but we knew we had it right away and was able to develop a vaccine for it.
> ...



I don't even know why I should help you with that kind of crack.

This has become one of the most dangerous pandemic viruses, if not the most dangerous, in the world.  Compare it to swine flu.  If you got that, then the symptoms showed up rather quickly.  The researchers were able to come up with a vaccine the same year it came out.  This one, you feel fine and pass it on.  It's more easy to pass on.  Next, as you get the symptoms, it leaves a sticky mucous on your lungs.  With the swine flu, one got a clear nasal drip.  The sticky substance is more difficult to expel out through phlegm.  Next, you have difficulties breathing.  It wants to get to your lungs where it can spread and thrive.  One could get pneumonia or ARDS and then it helps the virus do it.  Finally, one can catch it again.  It may mean the second wave attacks you when you have the underlying condition of having had it once already.  60% of the US population getting it is no joke.  We can only fight it with quarantine and sanitation.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 21, 2020)

toomuchtime_ said:


> I'm not talking about time.


Which is your error. Well, one of them.


----------



## james bond (Mar 21, 2020)

Beware the Ides of March.  Coincidence?

Taking stock of strange days: The week that America changed


----------



## excalibur (Mar 21, 2020)

FDA authorizes first rapid, 'point of care' coronavirus test


----------



## Sandy Shanks (Mar 21, 2020)

Sandy Shanks said:


> The media rarely mentions the death toll of this _pandemic_. Most of the time it is a script message at the bottom of the screen. The press conferences conducted by Trump never mention the death toll. Why? Because the figure is so small, targets the sick and elderly, and compares well with the complications caused by the common cold, which is what the affliction is. The common cold caused by a new and contagious virus.
> 
> The figures and logic supports that contention.



There are now more than 21,000 cases that have been confirmed in the United States. That is to be expected. As the U.S. tests more, it is logical to expect more cases. It is illogical to assume the increasing number is all due to increasing number of cases.

Put a different way, there are 21,000 cases of the common cold caused by a new virus. That is not at all unusual.

In a nation of 327 million, there have been 288 deaths caused by complications of the common cold from the coronavirus in three months, most are the elderly with underlying conditions and in nursing homes or other facilities

Again, that number is not at all unusual. In fact, it is quite low.


----------



## Sandy Shanks (Mar 21, 2020)

Sandy Shanks said:


> There are now more than 21,000 cases that have been confirmed in the United States. That is to be expected. As the U.S. tests more, it is logical to expect more cases. It is illogical to assume the increasing number is all due to increasing number of cases.
> 
> Put a different way, there are 21,000 cases of the common cold caused by a new virus. That is not at all unusual.
> 
> ...



I am going to go out on limb here and offer a really crazy idea.

*Could the cure be worse than the disease in a very real sense. Think about it. Dad and mom have lost their jobs. Bills will go unpaid, most likely for months. The children are underfoot because of school closures. The average family has permanently lost thousands of dollars in their retirement savings and investments. It will take years to get back where they were a few weeks ago, if they get it back. They can't go anywhere. They are ordered by politicians to stay home and all sports are shut down. No NBA or NHL championships. No March madness. No Masters, and all golf leagues are cancelled. The start of the baseball season has been postponed.*

Will this cause an increase in stress? Of course, and in a major sense. It is reasonable to assume the murder rate and the suicide rate will go up, as people go nuts and frustrated, unable to correct the many concerns they have or find relief in leisure activities. The death toll from covid-19 is quite small in the U.S., 288 in three months.

In the past ten years there have been several incidences of a man being laid off from his job, then returning to his .or store with a gun and shooting up the place, killing co-workers and customers alike. Or a student or former student takes out his frustration on a school. Is that more likely to happen because of the conditions created by our politicians? It is reasonable to expect that to be true. It may already have begun, but the media and the Trump White House are too busy telling us all the horrible things _*that may happen to us.*_

The suicide and murder rates are already high in the U.S. It is reasonable to assume that there will be a sharp increase in those numbers.

Crazy, huh?


----------



## Pogo (Mar 21, 2020)

Sandy Shanks said:


> Sandy Shanks said:
> 
> 
> > The media rarely mentions the death toll of this _pandemic_. Most of the time it is a script message at the bottom of the screen. The press conferences conducted by Trump never mention the death toll. Why? Because the figure is so small, targets the sick and elderly, and compares well with the complications caused by the common cold, which is what the affliction is. The common cold caused by a new and contagious virus.
> ...



Actually it's 26,687 cases, over 7300 of which were reported in the last 24 hours.  That number btw is the most reported in that period of any country in the world (including Italy).  We now have more cases of CV in this country that any other except China and Italy.  More than Iran, South Korea, Germany, France, more than Spain which we just passed today.

And the number perished is up to 340.  Again, with 84 added today it's not that your numbers were wrong --- it wasn't long ago at all that they were actually correct.  That demonstrates how fast it's moving.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 21, 2020)

Sandy Shanks said:


> Sandy Shanks said:
> 
> 
> > There are now more than 21,000 cases that have been confirmed in the United States. That is to be expected. As the U.S. tests more, it is logical to expect more cases. It is illogical to assume the increasing number is all due to increasing number of cases.
> ...



I can't believe you put baseball LAST on that list.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 21, 2020)

Here's a page that breaks down details by state and within that, by county.  Case statistics, news on curfiews/closings, etc.  Can be useful to pinpoint what's happening around you.


----------



## Ame®icano (Mar 21, 2020)

Pogo said:


> US now has 24,325 active cases of COVID-19, more than any country in the world except Italy.



Look at you, you're gloating.


----------



## Ame®icano (Mar 21, 2020)

More lies...





*No, the White House didn’t ‘dissolve’ its pandemic response office.
*


> It has been alleged by multiple officials of the Obama administration, including in The Post, that the president and his then-national security adviser, John Bolton, “dissolved the office” at the White House in charge of pandemic preparedness. Because I led the very directorate assigned that mission, the counterproliferation and biodefense office, for a year and then handed it off to another official who still holds the post, I know the charge is specious.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Mar 22, 2020)

New york doc is on it


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## tigerred59 (Mar 22, 2020)

*White House Won’t Say When More Masks Will Be Available To Health Care Workers*
During Saturday’s coronavirus task force update, Trump once again blamed his administration’s bungled response on Obama.

*Trump is loving this control he has over this nation.....we will regret the day, Mitch, Lyndsey and Collens, didn't impeach this bitch....Karma, bitches, Karma!!*


----------



## Scamp (Mar 22, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



3rd post on this multi page thread nailed it. China has a biological warfare lab right at the epicenter of this virus. Do the math.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 22, 2020)

Sandy Shanks said:


> Sandy Shanks said:
> 
> 
> > The media rarely mentions the death toll of this _pandemic_. Most of the time it is a script message at the bottom of the screen. The press conferences conducted by Trump never mention the death toll. Why? Because the figure is so small, targets the sick and elderly, and compares well with the complications caused by the common cold, which is what the affliction is. The common cold caused by a new and contagious virus.
> ...


Irresponsible and uninformed post.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 22, 2020)

Scamp said:


> Do the math.


(Nutball) + (AM radio host talking to nutball,) = It's a conspiracy!


----------



## Pogo (Mar 22, 2020)

Scamp said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



uh huh.
You've been there?


----------



## Pogo (Mar 22, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > US now has 24,325 active cases of COVID-19, more than any country in the world except Italy.
> ...



You're a sicko individual.


----------



## Scamp (Mar 22, 2020)

Trump said we should have a travel ban. 
Dems immediately said this this is racist. Biden said this is xenophobic. 
Remember this.


----------



## Scamp (Mar 22, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...


What a moronic question. But it's there. "A Chinese state-owned virology lab in Wuhan, the epicenter of China’s coronavirus epidemic" 
Why a Chinese virology lab is unable to quell the coronavirus conspiracy theories around it


----------



## Scamp (Mar 22, 2020)

The real story...


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 22, 2020)

Scamp said:


> The real story...


Number of people who will watch that video: 0


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Mar 22, 2020)

Scamp said:


> What a moronic question. But it's there. "A Chinese state-owned virology lab in Wuhan, the epicenter of China’s coronavirus epidemic"
> Why a Chinese virology lab is unable to quell the coronavirus conspiracy theories around it


Gee...could there possibly be some link here? Or is it "racist" to consider the obvious implications?


----------



## Pogo (Mar 22, 2020)

Scamp said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Scamp said:
> ...



uh huh. 
So you've been there?


----------



## Pogo (Mar 22, 2020)

Scamp said:


> Trump said we should have a travel ban.
> Dems immediately said this this is racist. Biden said this is xenophobic.
> Remember this.



Hard to "remember" when no one can quote it, innit.

We had one wag (Nostril) who started a thread on it, came straight out and said he didn't have a link, and when that went flaccid started another thread with the same strawman, STILL didn't have a link, and to this day can't show shit.  The threads got merged into a double-strawman.  STILL with no evidence.

Yet here you are parroting the same double strawman.  How stupid do you think people the fuck are?


----------



## Scamp (Mar 22, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...





Pogo said:


> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> > Trump said we should have a travel ban.
> ...


Biden calls travel ban xenophobia...


----------



## Pogo (Mar 22, 2020)

Meanwhile....

As we've passed the 30,000 infection mark and continue to report more new cases than any country in the world and mourn what is now 388 dead, let's keep in mind another number, 708.  That's how many US patients are listed in serious or critical condition as they try to make it through.  Keep them in your thoughts, prayers and best wishes.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 22, 2020)

Scamp said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Scamp said:
> ...



And when did xenophobia become "racism"?  Hm?

And when did Joe Biden (1 person) become "Dems"?

How many fingers do you have?


----------



## Sandy Shanks (Mar 22, 2020)

Sandy Shanks said:


> In the past ten years there have been several incidences of a man being laid off from his job, then returning to his .or store with a gun and shooting up the place



"In the past ten years there have been several incidences of a man being laid off from his job, then returning to his .or store with a gun and shooting up the place" should read "In the past ten years there have been several incidences of a man being laid off from his job, then returning to his *factory *or store with a gun and shooting up the place"


----------



## Sandy Shanks (Mar 22, 2020)

In the past ten years there have been several incidences of a man being laid off from his job, then returning to his factory or store with a gun and shooting up the place, killing co-workers and customers alike. Or a student or former student takes out his frustration on a school. Is that more likely to happen because of the conditions created by our politicians? It is reasonable to expect that to be true. It may already have begun, but the media and the Trump White House are too busy telling us all the horrible things _*that may happen to us.*_

The suicide and murder rates are already high in the U.S. It is reasonable to assume that there will be a sharp increase in those numbers.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 22, 2020)

Rand Paul becomes the first US Senator to test positive for the virus.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 22, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Rand Paul becomes the first US Senator to test positive for the virus.



Somehow your post tests negative for a link.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 22, 2020)

Sandy Shanks said:


> Sandy Shanks said:
> 
> 
> > In the past ten years there have been several incidences of a man being laid off from his job, then returning to his .or store with a gun and shooting up the place
> ...



Does not follow.  This is a time with people hunkering together and needing each other, the antithesis of the conditions consistent with mass shootings, not to mention the dearth of masses to find to shoot at.

What's expectable is that crime in general declines sharply with the exceptions of domestic violence and maybe burglaries of unpopulated storefronts.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 22, 2020)

US has now reported just under FOURTEEN THOUSAND new cases within the current 24h period, WAY more than any other country in the world.37,593 active cases (2nd most after Italy), and infection density of 115 per 1M population.  About ten days ago that 115 number was 6 so it's increased nearly twenty times.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 22, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Rand Paul becomes the first US Senator to test positive for the virus.


From producer to parasite overnight. I hope my tax dollars are taking good care of him.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Mar 22, 2020)

Pogo said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


You should contact the CDC and WHO because you clearly believe they need guidance from you.


----------



## james bond (Mar 22, 2020)

Gov. Andrew Cuomo says 80% will get virus.  

New Jersey's top health official says everyone will get it.

It goes to show the Dems have mishandled corona on the East Coast.

Sad.


----------



## Ame®icano (Mar 22, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



You're still gloating. Look at your posts, how happy you are... 

Yesterday you celebrated "WE'RE NUMBER FOUR! WE'RE NUMBER FOUR!"


----------



## james bond (Mar 22, 2020)

It's mostly in New York state.  I suppose New Jersey, Georgia, Louisiana, and Ohio are concern's, too, from the news.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 22, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



SMGDFH    Get a life.


----------



## Ame®icano (Mar 22, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Only leftists can celebrate in situation like this. Hey, whatever can hurt Trump, you're all in for it.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 22, 2020)

james bond said:


> It's mostly in New York state.  I suppose New Jersey, Georgia, Louisiana, and Ohio are concern's, too, from the news.



EVERYWHERE is a concern considering how infectious it is.  All it takes is one carrier moving from Point A to Point B.  A carrier that may not even show symptoms or be aware he/she is carrying.


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Mar 23, 2020)

Why this Nobel laureate predicts a quicker coronavirus recovery: 'We're going to be fine'
					

A Nobel laureate predicted China's recovery weeks before it happened. Analyzing the numbers, he sees a much brighter global outcome than many experts.




					www.latimes.com


----------



## Pogo (Mar 23, 2020)

Trying out this new format...



Country,
OtherTotal
CasesNew
CasesTotal
DeathsNew
DeathsTotal
RecoveredActive
CasesSerious,
CriticalTot Cases/
1M popChina81,093+393,270+972,7035,1201,74956Italy59,1385,4767,02446,6383,000978USA34,755+1,209452+3317834,125795105Spain28,7681,7722,57524,4211,785615Germany24,8739426624,51323297Iran21,6381,6857,91312,040258France16,0186742,20013,1441,74624


----------



## Pogo (Mar 23, 2020)

Ria_Longhorn said:


> Why this Nobel laureate predicts a quicker coronavirus recovery: 'We're going to be fine'
> 
> 
> A Nobel laureate predicted China's recovery weeks before it happened. Analyzing the numbers, he sees a much brighter global outcome than many experts.
> ...



Thanks for that, unfortunately it's a paywall.


----------



## 1Badnana65 (Mar 23, 2020)

My Fellow Americans...….It is clear that if you live in the United States of America YOU WILL be exposed to and/or contract this virus sometime within the next 12 months.  That's just a plain and simple fact. 

Fact Two:   "Flattening the curve" really means don't have everyone get deathly ill all at once because the hospitals won't be able to handle the influx of critically ill patients and people will die that would otherwise recover if given proper medical care.  It does not mean eradicating the virus or "stopping" the spread.

Fact Three:  Social distancing and staying home must happen to "slow the spread" of this virus.  Containment is no longer an option.  Too much time passed before any government officials took definitive action and people began to listen and take it all seriously.

Fact Four:  The name of this game is "Keep yourself and your family healthy and safe."  At the end of the day, if you or someone you love gets the virus and falls ill, you better be able to live through it on your own.   If you need outside intervention via a hospital, may God have mercy on your soul.


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 23, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Our classless, piece of shit president:
> 
> Reporter asks Trump: What do you say to scared Americans? - CNN Video


Why do you keep posting a lie?

the video you posted was edited to give a false impression

the reporter was badgering and trump got tired of it

I would too


----------



## excalibur (Mar 23, 2020)

Dr. Ronny Jackson says Trump prevented American coronavirus pandemic on level of Italy, Iran
					

Former White House physician Dr. Ronny Jackson praised President Trump Monday night after he announced a list of guidelines that he and the White House coronavirus task force hoped will slow the spread of the pandemic within 15 days.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Ame®icano (Mar 23, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Trying out this new format...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool. 

Now you can go back to celebrating how we're third in world with number of cases. Are you gonna pop the champagne if we become second?


----------



## jc456 (Mar 23, 2020)

toomuchtime_ said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...


again, a leftist know math?  hahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## MadChemist (Mar 23, 2020)

Looking at the site I watch, most new deaths are in the state of New York.  So are the number of cases.  People are saying it's more testing, but I question that.  New York seems to be the the place most people are dying so obviously something is going on.

I still continue to see that most people who don't survive the disease are elderly or have pre-existing medical conditions.


----------



## MadChemist (Mar 23, 2020)

Spain is reporting over 400 deaths in the last 24 hours, the majority of new deaths reported world wide.  The U.S. is reporting 45, 39 of which appear to be in New York.

Italy seems to be leveling out with no new cases (I realize it is early to tell).

I also realize that these are localized pockets and that is the scary thing.  Right now, most big cities are doing O.K.  But, it could easily get away from them if people don't do what they should.

New York is complaining about people not social distancing.  Is that really the reason they are having the biggest woes ?


----------



## jc456 (Mar 23, 2020)

james bond said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > james bond said:
> ...


we have a vaccine now for this one. where have you been?









						Researchers rush to test coronavirus vaccine in people without knowing how well it works in animals
					

Researchers aren’t waiting to see how well an experimental #Covid19 #coronavirus vaccine prevents infection in animals before trying it in people, breaking from the usual protocol.




					www.statnews.com


----------



## james bond (Mar 23, 2020)

Loss of taste and smell could offer new clue that you have COVID-19.  If you can't smell poo, then it's pretty bad.  Some here can't see it, smell it, or taste it even if it hits them in the face (sarcasm).

Rudy Gobert, an NBA player of low brow and low basketball IQ, didn't believe in the warnings about COVID-19 and kept touching stuff and not taking precautions.  He is a Frenchman and may have gotten it from one of his fans whom he spent time with or even high-five'd.

Effect:








						Rudy Gobert Says He's Lost His Sense Of Taste, Smell After COVID-19 Diagnosis
					

The NBA star says he's suffering from some awful side effects of coronavirus.




					www.tmz.com
				




Cause?








						Lost sense of smell could be a peculiar clue to coronavirus infection
					

Several patients who have had symptoms consistent with coronavirus, but who have not been tested or are still awaiting results, described losing senses of smell and taste, even though their noses were clear and not congested. The loss occurred regardless of how sick they got, or whether they...




					economictimes.indiatimes.com


----------



## james bond (Mar 23, 2020)

jc456 said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Are you still calling me an idiot?  You didn't even know how it mutated nor why we are taking these precautions around the world.  Let duke it out right here on this forum if you are such a low brow.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 23, 2020)

james bond said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > james bond said:
> ...


if you deny what I posted, then yes, you are an idiot.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 23, 2020)

james bond said:


> Loss of taste and smell could offer new clue that you have COVID-19.  If you can't smell poo, then it's pretty bad.  Some here can't see it, smell it, or taste it even if it hits them in the face (sarcasm).
> 
> Rudy Gobert, an NBA player of low brow and low basketball IQ, didn't believe in the warnings about COVID-19 and kept touching stuff and not taking precautions.  He is a Frenchman and may have gotten it from one of his fans whom he spent time with or even high-five'd.
> 
> ...


you've seen it, experienced it?  and you're still here?  it isn't as dangerous as first thought then, it allowed you to hang around.


----------



## james bond (Mar 23, 2020)

jc456 said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Not me.  You're the idiot.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 23, 2020)

james bond said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > james bond said:
> ...


if you deny what I posted, then yes, you are an idiot.

yes you.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 23, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Trying out this new format...
> ...



Isn't that "special" how you can take simple raw, factual, neutral numbers and douse them in your own childish emotions.

In the previous format JimBowie1958 was putting up occasional screenshots of this same table to keep us up with what was going on, and it was very helpful in terms of disseminating the information.  Now we can more easily show the table with a click.  Wanted to test it out.  And all you can think is "oboy, here's my chance to throw a hissyfit".  Grow up.


----------



## james bond (Mar 23, 2020)

jc456 said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



I don't think you're taking this seriously, so you're the idiot.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 23, 2020)

james bond said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > james bond said:
> ...


show me someone that has suffered.  got anyone?  I know that >20,000 people died of the flu since October, and nobody did shit.  so no, I don't treat this any different than you did with the flu that has killed over ten times the numbers today. again, you remain the idiot.

88 blacks died since january in Chicago this year and you all did nothing.  you're just a jim joneser. I'm not drinking your kooladid.


----------



## the other mike (Mar 23, 2020)

US death toll is almost 500 with 1000 in critical condition and 6000 new cases
(that we know of)
*








						COVID Live - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
					

Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...




					www.worldometers.info
				



*


----------



## jc456 (Mar 23, 2020)

Angelo said:


> US death toll is almost 500 with 1000 in critical condition and 6000 new cases
> (that we know of)
> *
> 
> ...


>20,000 died since October with the flu.  why doesn't that bother you?


----------



## Pogo (Mar 23, 2020)

MadChemist said:


> Spain is reporting over 400 deaths in the last 24 hours, the majority of new deaths reported world wide.  The U.S. is reporting 45, 39 of which appear to be in New York.
> 
> Italy seems to be leveling out with no new cases (I realize it is early to tell).
> 
> ...



If you're using Worldometers, those numbers come in whenever they come in, so a quick glance may or may not tell you something especially if there's no number present.  And with the exception of China they're reset each day at 00:00 UTC (20h00 Eastern).  There's also a "Now/Yesterday" button at the top that lets you compare what's there now with yesterday's totals.

As far as localization I keep referring to these --- a NYT map of the US showing areas of concentration here

--- and a state-by-state listing on this page which carries state news and breaks down into county-level detail.  These are useful to determine what's going on in one's own back yard.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Mar 23, 2020)

The greater NY drug trial has begun...  2000+ to receive the drugs...









						COVID-19: NY to conduct experimental drug trial; 1,385 cases in Westchester; SUNY Purchase and County Center eyed as hospitals
					

New York state will be conducting a trial of an experimental drug combination to treat cases of COVID-19, Gov. Andrew M. Cuomo announced this morning at a news conference in Albany.




					westfaironline.com


----------



## the other mike (Mar 23, 2020)

jc456 said:


> >20,000 died since October with the flu.  why doesn't that bother you?


"I'm not scared. It's caution."


----------



## Billy_Bob (Mar 23, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > US death toll is almost 500 with 1000 in critical condition and 6000 new cases
> ...


If we had the same number of COVID19 cases as we have flu the death toll would be 200,000 as it is ten times more infectious than the common flu.  That is why this is such a big deal.  All preventable death bothers me, however as with any new virus, where our population has no antibodies to fight it, the death train is one we have limited abilities to stop.


----------



## Ame®icano (Mar 23, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



I said nothing against your table, I said it's cool.

What I did said is that you're celebrating rise in number of infected in US, which is not unexpected from leftist hack. All that's left for you is to praise how Chinese did better than us... oh wait, you did that too.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 23, 2020)

Angelo said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > >20,000 died since October with the flu.  why doesn't that bother you?
> ...


yep, I did the same exact thing for the flu that I'm doing today with this issue.  are you saying you weren't?  I mean, why the panic over the China Virus?


----------



## Pogo (Mar 23, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



I AIN'T THE ONE RENDERING VALUE JUDGMENTS HERE, Schmucko.  That guy is now appearing in your mirror.

As I said --- grow the fuck up.


----------



## the other mike (Mar 23, 2020)

jc456 said:


> yep, I did the same exact thing for the flu that I'm doing today with this issue.  are you saying you weren't?  I mean, why the panic over the China Virus?


Misinformation is dangerous. I know that.

This should have never left China.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 23, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...


yep, I agree.  but of course the stupid of the left is paramount in here.  any hospitals near you with beds filled with patients with the virus?


----------



## jc456 (Mar 23, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


but you are.  announcing moving up a graph means you're rooting for it.  it's implied in your posts.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Mar 23, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Thankfully, at the moment, only 17 people in this state have tested positive and only 7 are in our ICU here.  That can change drastically in a day however.  The potential of this virus to kill hundreds and thousands is very real.

All elective surgery's have been canceled as every bed and ICU space will be needed if this takes off. 

I am waiting with great interest on the NY drug trial and if it follows what they are seeing in Italy and other countries response rates.  We will know in a matter of days if the drugs work.


----------



## james bond (Mar 23, 2020)

jc456 said:


> show me someone that has suffered. got anyone? I know that >20,000 people died of the flu since October, and nobody did shit. so no, I don't treat this any different than you did with the flu that has killed over ten times the numbers today. again, you remain the idiot.
> 
> 88 blacks died since january in Chicago this year and you all did nothing. you're just a jim joneser. I'm not drinking your kooladid.




Now, you're calling me jim joneser.  Man, after this you're on your own.  

I've posted this already, but it's a story worth repeating for the people here.  It shows a young person who got it and his story of his experience.  Getting tested is hard enough if you get symptoms here in California, but this guy was tested positive and quarantined for over 40 days.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 23, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...


I'm more interested in the malarie drug shutting it down.  waiting on that update.


----------



## Flopper (Mar 23, 2020)

james bond said:


> Sandy Shanks said:
> 
> 
> > In an "abundance of caution" L.A. County just shut down close to 95% of all economic activity. All that remains open are grocery stores, pharmacies, financial institutions, caregivers, mail services and restaurants serving takeout and delivery orders, among others.
> ...


It looks like what they are doing in California is working, 73 new case compared to:
5,000+ in New York
930 in New Jersey
197 in Michigan
164 in Florida
Yes, these restrictions are a pain in the ass and the recession is going to be painful for all, but the alternative of letting the virus run it's course which would result in hundreds of thousands of cases and critical care unavailable to most Americans would be worse.








						United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
					

United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.




					www.worldometers.info


----------



## the other mike (Mar 23, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> It looks like what they are doing in California is working, 73 new case compared to:
> 5,000+ in New York
> 930 in New Jersey
> 197 in Michigan
> ...


Even though the proper time for stopping it from 'running its' course' was when Chinese authorities first knew about it. Once COVID-19 had a 2 to 3 week window to escape it was circulating through every major airport. CDC will be watching the numbers very closely this week, so if it gets a lot worse, we could be in martial law by this time next week.

That's the only way to enforce an effective national lockdown, so let's just hope it won't come to that. As we know, Trump already gave the go-ahead so you can bet every National Guard unit is prepping as we speak. And I've been inside our local National Guard base....they are fully-equipped for any kind of invasion, and can set up strategic check-points within a few hours in one phone call, and full cooperation from state and local law enforcement.


----------



## james bond (Mar 23, 2020)

Flopper said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> > Sandy Shanks said:
> ...



+1 million.  It hasn't been easy to shelter in place and now the governor has martial arts lockdown on the table if not enough people are following.  It could mean using drones to patrol the streets and warn citizens.  Maybe even ticket them or flag them for arrest.  They may even want to track you via your cell phone.  I don't know how the SF- Bay Area area nor how Los Angeles are doing tho.  Rumors were we were going to martial law this week, but maybe your good news will prevent it from going into action.


----------



## MadChemist (Mar 23, 2020)

Pogo said:


> MadChemist said:
> 
> 
> > Spain is reporting over 400 deaths in the last 24 hours, the majority of new deaths reported world wide.  The U.S. is reporting 45, 39 of which appear to be in New York.
> ...



Worldometers is showing that NY just got hit with 5,000 new cases in the last 16 hours.  People can say testing...but the deaths from NY/NJ are most of what is happening in the U.S.


----------



## the other mike (Mar 23, 2020)

james bond said:


> ....and now the governor has *martial arts* lockdown ...


He called in the ninjas ? 
This could get ugly.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 23, 2020)

MadChemist said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > MadChemist said:
> ...



That makes sense, since NYC has (a) tremendous numbers of international flights coming through three airports, and (b) its population is so densely packed.  For a virus that's winning the jackpot.


----------



## Ame®icano (Mar 23, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Your previous posts says otherwise.
You can't even hide how happy you are with rise of Americans being infected. 
Tell us, what bottle you're saving for USA reaching #1.


----------



## Flopper (Mar 23, 2020)

james bond said:


> Basically, this is what has happened.  In 2009, we beat the swine flu as the pandemic spread, but we knew we had it right away and was able to develop a vaccine for it.
> 
> Fast forward to 2020, the COVID-19 virus is beating us.  It mutated so we do not know we have it right away and pass it along.  The only way we know we have it is by testing.  Also, it can be passed along easier.  It has mutated so we can't develop a vaccine against it easily.  It wants to kills us; it is the predator now.  Thus, it may spread to your lungs via pneumonia or ARDS.  That can kill at any age.  Moreover, you can get it a second time even after you've recovered.  If it fails to kill you the first time, then it can try again.  Moreover, if you get sick then there aren't enough beds.  You may just die in the halls.


To be clear, SARS-CoV-2 is not the flu. It causes Covid 19, a disease with different symptoms, spreads and kills more readily, and belongs to a completely different family of viruses. For a virologist, a comparison between the two is like a comparison of apples and bananas.  This family, the coronaviruses, includes just six other members that infect humans. Four of them have been gently annoying humans for more than a century, causing a third of the common colds. The other two—MERS and SARS both cause far more severe disease.

Contrary to the wisdom of  Sci-Fi fans, mutations do not spell the end of life as we know it.  Viruses are continually changing through mutation and recombination. There have been over 100 different mutations of the SARS-CoV-2 recorded. Those changes can be harmful, neutral, or favorable to humans.  Mutations that interfere with essential virus functions do not survive.  So to say the virus is mutated is a given because that's what viruses of this type do.   Dealing with mutations of a virus in developing a vaccine is simple part of the process because nearly all RNA viruses mutate.

It's unclear whether people who recovery from COVID-19 will be immune to reinfection.  There is some anecdotal evidence that you can be reinfected but also there are clinical tests with monkeys that says you can't.   There is simple not enough research to reach a conclusion. After infection, antibodies are produced but then the levels slowly decline and people become susceptible again.  The question is what is that rate? Is it weeks, months, years, or a lifetime?

Stating that you can become reinfected after recovering from the virus falls under the category of fear mongering rather than facts.   










						Why the Coronavirus Has Been So Successful
					

We’ve known about SARS-CoV-2 for only three months, but scientists can make some educated guesses about where it came from and why it’s behaving in such an extreme way.




					www.theatlantic.com
				







__





						Viruses and Evolution
					

The battle between the human immune system and pathogens involves continual mutation, adaptation, and evolution. Influenza viruses and HIV provide unique examples of these processes.




					www.historyofvaccines.org
				











						Macaque monkeys can't become reinfected with COVID-19, small study suggests.
					

What does this mean for humans?




					www.livescience.com


----------



## Flopper (Mar 23, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...


There may be anecdotal evidence that the drug works very soon, but until the various clinical trials are completed we won't know to what degree it works and what "works" really means.  I assume different doses are being used so that information will be critical. The drug may lessen symptoms, slow the progression of the disease or offer some protection, then again it may do little or nothing in all but a few cases. 

This drug has few serious side effect but those side ffects can be really important to people who are very ill.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 23, 2020)

From the LiveScience update page for my state:

>> *Post 16: March 23, 10 a.m.*​​New confirmed coronavirus case numbers that the N.C. Department of Health and Human Services released Monday showed *a smaller increase than the day before for the first time in several days*.​​Still, the addition of 42 cases to the official statewide tally, bringing the total to 297, shows continued spread of the virus. Since this represents the results of tests taken several days earlier in most cases, it’s a snapshot of who had the virus and was sick enough to be tested a few days ago.  <<​
It's not much but it's something of a slowdown, we would hope


----------



## jc456 (Mar 23, 2020)

Pogo said:


> From the LiveScience update page for my state:
> 
> >> *Post 16: March 23, 10 a.m.*​​New confirmed coronavirus case numbers that the N.C. Department of Health and Human Services released Monday showed *a smaller increase than the day before for the first time in several days*.​​Still, the addition of 42 cases to the official statewide tally, bringing the total to 297, shows continued spread of the virus. Since this represents the results of tests taken several days earlier in most cases, it’s a snapshot of who had the virus and was sick enough to be tested a few days ago.  <<​
> It's not much but it's something of a slowdown, we would hope


same in Illinois smaller numbers.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Mar 23, 2020)

Pogo said:


> MadChemist said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


and NYC is a sanctuary city


----------



## Pogo (Mar 23, 2020)

Country,
OtherTotal
CasesNew
CasesTotal
DeathsNew
DeathsTotal
RecoveredActive
CasesSerious,
CriticalTot Cases/
1M popChina81,093+393,270+972,7035,1201,74956Italy63,927+4,7896,077+6017,43250,4183,2041,057USA41,569+8,023504+8518740,8781,040*126*Spain33,089+4,3212,207+4353,35527,5272,355708Germany29,056+4,183118+2442228,51623347Iran23,049+1,4111,812+1278,37612,861274France19,856+3,838860+1862,20016,7962,082304S. Korea8,961+64111+73,1665,68459175Switzerland8,547+1,073118+201318,298141988UK6,650+967335+541356,1802098Netherlands4,749+545213+3424,534435277Austria4,306+72421+594,27614478Belgium3,743+34288+134013,254322323Norway2,547+16210+362,53141470Portugal2,060+46023+9142,02347202Sweden2,046+11225+4162,005104203Canada2,035+56523+33201,692154

That bold number (126) is most concerning.  Because about ten days ago that number was six; it has multiplied by a factor of 21.

(did not use Insert Table, just pasted in raw)

Click on header for updated page


----------



## Flopper (Mar 23, 2020)

Pogo said:


> From the LiveScience update page for my state:
> 
> >> *Post 16: March 23, 10 a.m.*​​New confirmed coronavirus case numbers that the N.C. Department of Health and Human Services released Monday showed *a smaller increase than the day before for the first time in several days*.​​Still, the addition of 42 cases to the official statewide tally, bringing the total to 297, shows continued spread of the virus. Since this represents the results of tests taken several days earlier in most cases, it’s a snapshot of who had the virus and was sick enough to be tested a few days ago.  <<​
> It's not much but it's something of a slowdown, we would hope


It seems almost a certainty that recovery is going to be scattered across the country since the infection rate depends on precautions people take, population density, and when the first cases appeared.  We will probably see some states that previous had a number of new cases with none while other states are still seeing their numbers doubling every few days.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 23, 2020)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > MadChemist said:
> ...



What the fuck does that mean?  A sanctuary for viruses?


----------



## Pogo (Mar 23, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > From the LiveScience update page for my state:
> ...



Absolutely.  If you check Washington for example its number of Recoveries has outpaced number of Deaths (124 to 95) as have most countries that started seeing infections before we did.  Our overall national rate is still well behind but that will reverse given enough time for those active cases to recover.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 23, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


based on what?


----------



## james bond (Mar 23, 2020)

Angelo said:


> He called in the ninjas ?
> This could get ugly.



Haha.  I live where the governor works and I'm hearing rumors of martial LAW lockdown starting this week.  We're discussing drone patrols and what not.  The drones will give out information to the homeless about corona that they can't get elsewhere.  It also tells people congregating to go home or move along.  That said, one of the harder hit areas is Santa Clara County or Silicon Valley.  You can bet they have more sophisticated drones to identify violators.  They can use facial recognition to issue tickets or even warrants for arrest.  We're a real ID state starting this year.  It could include cell phone tracking.

Maybe the guv will call out the ninjas if people still do not comply and are acting like it's an extended vacation.  Maybe the drones will be able to return fire if fired upon.  I dunno.


----------



## Flopper (Mar 23, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


When discussing the progress a state has made controlling the virus, the number of new cases is the key statistic to watch.  Washington had a large number of deaths in early stages of the epidemic due the infection of nursing home with many patients just hanging on to life by a thread.


----------



## james bond (Mar 23, 2020)

Flopper said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> > Basically, this is what has happened.  In 2009, we beat the swine flu as the pandemic spread, but we knew we had it right away and was able to develop a vaccine for it.
> ...



Are you a medical doctor?  From what I hear, SARS-CoV-2 is what causes COVID-19.  You can say it's not technically the flu, but I compared it with the swine flu and 1918 flu.  The info I got is that COVID-19 attacks the lungs.  That is where it can thrive the best.  It starts with putting a sticky substance on the infected person's lungs that is hard to expectorate, cough, or blow out since it's not like regular mucous.  A buildup of that would cause anyone to have difficulty breathing.  The danger comes in with the "respiratory virus" and it may cause pneumonia and ARDS complications.  Are you happy with that, doctor?  Call it whatever you want.  COVID-19 makes it difficult to put breathing tubes inside the lungs.  Apparently, it has different ways of spreading in the lungs, so that's not the only problem it can cause for the doctors trying to keep you alive.  I'm not a doctor, but am going by the sticky residue on the lungs.  If it takes time to get rid of, then you have an underlying condition.  That's what I believe.  COVID-19 virus has mutated into a killer virus.


----------



## georgephillip (Mar 23, 2020)

*Trump to the rescue?*

“He Can’t Make Any Big Decisions”: As the Crisis Escalates, Trump Experiments With a Pivot

"So far, Trump has refrained from publicly lashing out at Fauci and New York governor *Andrew Cuomo,* whose lucid and empathetic press conferences are in contrast to Trump’s shambolic media theater. 

"But late Sunday night, as Dallas became the latest city to compel its citizens to stay home, Trump tweeted:* 'WE CANNOT LET THE CURE BE WORSE THAN THE PROBLEM ITSELF. AT THE END OF THE 15 DAY PERIOD, WE WILL MAKE A DECISION AS TO WHICH WAY WE WANT TO GO!'"*


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Mar 23, 2020)

Mar232020
*ChiComs Are Culpable; Media/Democrats Side With Them*
Chinese wet markets, where exotic animals are butchered and sold under unhygienic conditions, caused SARS and now the Wuhan virus. The government is totalitarian, yet has permitted these breeding grounds for viruses, even while cracking down on trivial thought crimes. The communist rulers helped the virus spread by suppressing information, lying that it could not be transmitted between humans, and destroying samples and research that confirmed the seriousness of the disease. Those who tried to raise the alarm in the early stages were silenced by the police state. This cost the rest of the world 2 months, which could have been used to avert the massive crisis that is currently unfolding.

Frontpage Magazine has more on the ChiComs’ culpability, as does Ben Shapiro:
[youtube]
Rather than take responsibility for potentially collapsing the global economy, the ChiComs have produced a defensive smokescreen by pushing the notion that criticizing them or even associating them with the virus they inflicted on the rest of the world is “racist.” Disgustingly and characteristically, American liberals side with these scoundrels against their own country.

Tinseltown is populated mainly by shallow, vain idiots, yet these idiots are influential due to their high profile. Actress Alyssa Milano weighs in on the crisis by declaring that our president is a “racist piece of sh**” for saying the words “Chinese virus.”

Just as 9/11 popularized Islam among progressives, the Wuhan virus is turning them into Sinophiles. In New Jersey, they have made it punishable by law to say “Chinese virus” like the president does:

New Jersey Attorney General Gurbir Grewal issued a “guidance” on Thursday telling employers that they may be guilty of illegal discrimination if they allow workers to call the COVID-19 coronavirus “the Chinese virus.” …

Grewal claims that noting the virus originated from China is a violation of the New Jersey’s Law Against Discrimination (LAD). During a time in which resources are being stretched in an unprecedented crisis, this is what Grewal is concerned about.

A virologist in Italy, the country hit hardest in terms of mortality, confirms that political correctness applied to the Wuhan virus has had devastating effect:

Professor of Virology and Microbiology at the University of Padova Dr. Giorgio Palù told CNN that measures imposing travel restrictions and border controls were taken too late due to fears over political correctness.

“There was a proposal to isolate people coming from the epicenter, coming from China,” Palù told CNN. “Then it became seen as racist…”

The Mayor of Florence actually launched a national campaign encouraging Italians to hug Chinese strangers so as to “stem the hatred,” resulting in nauseating displays of moonbattery like this. Chinese workers are believed to have brought the virus to Italy.

The Chinese government, through its state-controlled media, has praised Democrats for their despicable propaganda support. This…


China Xinhua News
✔
@XHNews
Racism is not the right tool to cover your own incompetence

View image on Twitter
8,488
11:19 PM - Mar 16, 2020
Twitter Ads info and privacy
12.6K people are talking about this

…was followed by






Justice always speak loudly,” says the Chinese ambassador to South Africa of Shrillary’s pernicious ankle-biting.

The Wuhan virus will change many things, but nothing will change the liberal instinct to side with our adversaries against us.

On tips from KirklesWorth, ABC of the ANC, Stormfax, Blackjack, Mr. Freemarket, and Ellen O.


----------



## MadChemist (Mar 23, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Country,
> OtherTotal
> CasesNew
> CasesTotal
> ...



What if you take New York out of the data ?


----------



## Pogo (Mar 23, 2020)

MadChemist said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Country,
> ...



Not sure what the point would be as long as New York borders New Jersey, Connecticut, Pennsylvania, Massachusetts and Vermont, but on the page you can click on "USA" and it will break down the numbers by state.

At the moment that would reduce deaths by 157 (leaving 362) and reduce recoveries by 108 (leaving 187).

There's some good news btw --- Recoveries have ticked up by over a hundred.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Mar 23, 2020)

California sewers blocked by people using T-shirts as toilet paper
					

People flushing cut up T-shirts used as a replacement for increasingly scarce toilet paper this week caused a sewer backup in Redding in Northern California amid the COVID-19 crisis.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Mar 23, 2020)

Pogo said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


do you think that illegal aliens are screened for health problems?


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Mar 23, 2020)

Attention  dirty ass lickers! Especially you degenerate homo fags who are always crawling with fecal matter and hepatitis 











						NYC Forced to Crack Down on 'Rim Jobs' Due to Coronavirus: 'Mouth on Anus Might Spread COVID-19'
					

The New York City health department issued guidelines detailing how residents should and should not engaged in sex amid the coronavirus outbreak.




					pluralist.com
				



NYC gets anal about coronavirus sex

According to the health department, COVID-19 has not been found in semen or vaginal fluid, and other coronaviruses are not be easily transmitted by sex. But the coronavirus is found in saliva and feces.

With that in mind, the department advised, “Avoid kissing anyone who is not part of your small circle of close contacts

The department also warned, “Rimming (mouth on anus) might spread COVID-19. Virus in feces may enter your mouth.”

Apparently assuming not everyone would observe the moratorium on ass play, the guidelines offered, “Condoms and dental dams can reduce contact with saliva or feces, especially during oral or anal sex.”

On Twitter, some commentators celebrated the guidelines.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Mar 23, 2020)

Its gonna be warm soon ...this thing dies in 80 degree weather


----------



## Pogo (Mar 23, 2020)

Country,
OtherTotal
CasesNew
CasesTotal
DeathsNew
DeathsTotal
RecoveredActive
CasesSerious,
CriticalTot Cases/
1M popChina81,171+783,277+773,1594,7351,57356Italy63,927+4,7896,077+6017,43250,4183,2041,057USA43,734+10,168553+14029542,8861,040132Spain35,136+6,3682,311+5393,35529,4702,355751Germany29,056+4,183123+2945328,48023347Iran23,049+1,4111,812+1278,37612,861274France19,856+3,838860+1862,20016,7962,082304S. Korea8,961+64111+73,1665,68459175Switzerland8,795+1,321120+221318,5441411,016UK6,650+967335+541356,1802098Netherlands4,749+545213+3424,534435277Austria4,474+89221+594,44414497Belgium3,743+34288+134013,254322323Norway2,621+23610+362,60541483Canada2,091+62124+43201,747155Portugal2,060+46023+9142,02347202Sweden2,046+11225+4162,005104203Brazil1,924+37834+921,888189


----------



## Pogo (Mar 23, 2020)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > TroglocratsRdumb said:
> ...



Do YOU think travellers or medical investigators flying back from China are "illegal aliens"?

What a STUPID post.


----------



## james bond (Mar 23, 2020)

CDC dropped the ball on the testing.  The US should've gone with the WHO recommendation and the test kit developed by Germany.

Damnit.









						Testing blunders crippled US response as coronavirus spread
					

WASHINGTON (AP) — A series of missteps at the nation's top public health agency caused a critical shortage of reliable laboratory tests for <a href="https://apnews...




					apnews.com


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Mar 23, 2020)

New woodpile

Ol remus one of my favorite doomporners 

These are your choices. They always were and they always will be.

Prepare when no one else is preparing.
Panic when everyone else is panicking.
Got food? Ammo? Meds? It's too late now to prepare adequately for the pandemic much less the impending derailment of civilization itself. Preppers were calmly topping off their stashes in early January, at regular prices, in any quantity with lots-o'-choices. They saw the foreshadow of this emergency and acted appropriately. Prepping always looks crazy until the rug gets pulled. Paranoia is a survival tool, panic is not.


Systems are visibly collapsing. The stock market is out-crashing the 1929 debacle in both speed and depth. "No Admittance" signs are posted at hospitals and needed surgeries are being cancelled. Police aren't responding to anything less then a murder in progress. Cities are opening the prison doors and chasing off the inmates. Food wholesalers were cleaned out in a fortnight and many can't restock enough to matter. Others have stopped answering their phones.
Guns and ammo are selling at a record rate. Dealers say even anti-gun leftists are buying 'em. No one will say it, but it won't take much scarcity for the perpetual EBT Diversity to go where the food and supplies are. It's just there they'll meet real resistance for the first time in their lives. The suburbs have learned their family freezers are worth more than social posing. Unlike the stock market, price discovery will be utterly reliable when it comes to fried chicken and a six pack.
Our Open Borders Diversities already clog the ER and get it all for free because you're paying their bills. Activists will choose the most deserving victims and it won't be the Deplorables. Compulsory charity can't be any other way. Tribal loyalty or redemption will be served. Either way, traditional Americans are a problem to be solved and inaction leaves no fingerprints.

The CDC had one job. Virology. Other countries had reliable test kits ready to go, in sufficient quantity to be useful. The technology is decades old yet the "renowned" CDC managed to botch it. The CDC distributed excuses and promises. N95 masks? Ventilators? Um, no. Maybe eventually, their Top Men are working on it. Somehow they always have plenty of everything to "fight the epidemic of obesity and racism" but not enough to perform their mandate. The CDC is useless and incompetent, an 11 billion dollar scam, benefiting no one except otherwise unemployable social activists.
Meanwhile, Russia is shipping nine planeloads of medics and surplus equipment and supplies to Italy, including ventilators.
Natural News reports:


 The battle for Los Angeles is lost. LA County announces no more testing for coronavirus, containment now impossible, 100,000+ may die in LA, prepare for chaos
The tipping point of containment has long since passed. That’s not even the goal anymore, and the number of infections being reported out of LA will no longer even come close to describing the real situation on the ground there..


Expect chaos. Expect looting and violence. It's LA, after all, and the gangs are barely kept in check even during good times.
Over the top? Maybe. But would you be surprised if DC had plans to carpet bomb parts of major cities? Thought not. Reality has outrun our imagination.


I'm busy outfitting my SUV for extended trips, stuff like aggressive tires all around, another NATO gas can, tailored food and supplies. Trips to where? I don't know. Fishing overnighters maybe, or a getaway if waves of desperados choose this particular hill to pull a Genghis Khan. Probably fishing, because they'd see right away y'gotta be nuts to live out here. I offer myself as evidence.


			Woodpile Report


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Mar 23, 2020)

21 Million Fewer Cellphone Users in China May Suggest a High CCP Virus Death Toll
					

The number of Chinese cellphone users dropped by 21 million in the past three months, Beijing authorities announced ...




					www.theepochtimes.com


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Mar 23, 2020)

Wuhan Still Finding Symptom-Free Virus Cases, Caixin Reports
					

People are still testing positive for the new coronavirus in Wuhan four days after China said there have been no new cases in the city at the center of its outbreak, a local magazine reported, raising concerns that the virus could still be spreading there.




					www.bloomberg.com


----------



## excalibur (Mar 24, 2020)

US was more prepared for pandemic than any other country, Johns Hopkins study found
					

The United States was ranked the best-prepared country in the world to handle a pandemic in late 2019 by the Nuclear Threat Initiative (NTI) and the Johns Hopkins Center for Health Security (JHU) -- an assessment seemingly at odds with claims by top Democrats that the Trump administration left...




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Mar 24, 2020)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> California sewers blocked by people using T-shirts as toilet paper
> 
> 
> People flushing cut up T-shirts used as a replacement for increasingly scarce toilet paper this week caused a sewer backup in Redding in Northern California amid the COVID-19 crisis.
> ...




Alright boys and girls, it's back to the prefounding in Merry Old England.  You came to the new world and turned it into what you'd abandoned.  You'll be dumping chamber pots one another again in no time.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Mar 24, 2020)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Wuhan Still Finding Symptom-Free Virus Cases, Caixin Reports
> 
> 
> People are still testing positive for the new coronavirus in Wuhan four days after China said there have been no new cases in the city at the center of its outbreak, a local magazine reported, raising concerns that the virus could still be spreading there.
> ...



Yes, there are preliminary data that suggests it may wrap around in waves.  Surely this would be shared with the public once the insider trading was done.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Mar 24, 2020)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> > Wuhan Still Finding Symptom-Free Virus Cases, Caixin Reports
> ...


I'm here for the market crash
And indeed
The boys on wall st are drooling over corporations waiting to pull the trigger with thier fed res funny money

Fords 4 bucks

I start buying automaticlly shares at 3.75....I increase my buy as the price drops  10,20, 30, 50k shares blah blah blah ...dips

I'm gonna buy a shitload

Depends on how far it drops ...I'm hoping 2007 price
Lots of  good buys out there do yer   Homework


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Mar 24, 2020)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > Deplorable Yankee said:
> ...



Ha ha ha, hang in there pard, see how long the casino lasts, keep on keepin' on.  Market crash, societal crash, America wanted a reality show for a society.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Mar 24, 2020)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...




You're not the only one  waiting for civilization to collapse ...until then I intend to remain well off ...no I dont think kung flu will do it

You want a guy like trump in charge during a crises ...


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Mar 24, 2020)

Ground Reports Requested - How Well Stocked is Your Local Grocery Store?.... - The Last Refuge
					

Week #3 of the COVID-19 impact continues.  The supply chain is being modified hour-by-hour.  You may not recognize it, but your feedback matters; your feedback shapes decisions… Several factors have increased retail market demand for fresh food and non-perishables. People stocking up, kids out...




					theconservativetreehouse.com


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Mar 24, 2020)

NYC is short of medical supplies because somebody forgot to order them
					

Imagine that




					hotair.com


----------



## jc456 (Mar 24, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> *Trump to the rescue?*
> 
> “He Can’t Make Any Big Decisions”: As the Crisis Escalates, Trump Experiments With a Pivot
> 
> ...


he's exactly right.  why do you disagree?  If containment doesn't stop it, why have containment?  Maybe containment makes it worse.  things no one knows right?  no one.  if you think you have the market you're delusional as usual.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 24, 2020)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


so you're saying this doesn't affect you?  hahahaahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 24, 2020)

I wonder how it's hit North Korea


----------



## jc456 (Mar 24, 2020)

here is the percentage of deaths in the largest county in Illinois, 5.1 million in the last census in 2017.  9 deaths.  that is a 
0.00018% of that county populous.  we're shut down for this.  total deaths for the state?  10 deaths.  only 1,285 cases across the state.  folks, these numbers indicate a panic not necessary.  one merely needs to look at the data.  I finally got a link from my boss.  there you go.





__





						ArcGIS Dashboards
					

ArcGIS Dashboards




					www.arcgis.com


----------



## Pogo (Mar 24, 2020)

We are about to test our 50,000th positive.  And we are becoming the planet's COVID Ground Zero.


Country,
OtherTotal
CasesNew
CasesTotal
DeathsNew
DeathsTotal
RecoveredActive
CasesSerious,
CriticalTot Cases/
1M popTot Deaths/
1M popChina81,171+783,277+773,1594,7351,573562Italy69,176+5,2496,820+7438,32654,0303,3931,144113USA49,594+5,860622+6936148,6111,1751502Spain39,676+4,5402,800+4893,79433,0822,35584960Germany31,991+2,935149+2674931,093233822Iran24,811+1,7621,934+1228,91313,96429523France19,8568602,20016,7962,08230413Switzerland9,117+322122+21318,8641411,05314S. Korea9,037+76120+93,5075,410591762UK8,077+1,427422+871357,520201196Netherlands5,560+811276+6325,28243532416Austria5,010+53628+794,973225563Belgium4,269+526122+344613,68638136811Norway2,768+14312+262,750445112Portugal2,362+30233+10222,307482323Sweden2,286+24036+9162,2341362264Canada2,177+86241122,0411580.6Australia2,144+2578+11182,01811840.3Brazil1,980+563421,9441890.2

The Worldometer site has added a new column, "Deaths per 1M population".  Not calculated down very far but we're on par with China, Germany and South Korea.

Cases per 1M population has reached 150.  About a week and a half ago it was SIX.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 24, 2020)

Pogo said:


> We are about to test our 50,000th positive.  And we are becoming the planet's COVID Ground Zero.
> 
> 
> Country,
> ...


Ground zero is Wuhan China. fk I hate this stupid virus you keep trying to pass along.


----------



## Flopper (Mar 24, 2020)

james bond said:


> CDC dropped the ball on the testing.  The US should've gone with the WHO recommendation and the test kit developed by Germany.
> 
> Damnit.
> 
> ...


The US has been dropping the ball on preparedness for years and the Trump administration has just followed suit. The 2019 report just like the ones the year before, and all the ones in prior years went unheeded.  If you look back at a timeline of events following the Dec 31st announcement by China, you'll see that practically nothing was done in the US other than denying entrance to the US from China.  For 2 months the government tried to plan for the inevitable, by creating committees, revising obsolete CDC rules, bringing on board advisers to monitor the situation.  In South Korea days before the first case was found in the country, the government had ordered test kits, protective wear, alerted hospitals and put into affect a response to cases that were yet to be found. In effect, teams of investigators were ready to and testing unit teams sat waiting to go.  

Meanwhile, in the US the CDC  was struggling with the question of what should we do to prepare and the White House was struggling with the question of whether anything should be done at all.  Not until March, did the federal government actually start doing much of anything.  Infected countries were ban entrance to the US but by then people were bringing the virus into the country and homegrown cases were spreading.     

“_The United States will remain vulnerable to the next flu pandemic or large-scale outbreak of a contagious disease that could lead to massive rates of death and disability, severely affect the world economy, strain international resources, and increase calls on the United States for support._” 









						Secret U.S. intel report: America unprepared for global pandemic
					

This seems bad.




					futurism.com


----------



## jc456 (Mar 24, 2020)

Flopper said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> > CDC dropped the ball on the testing.  The US should've gone with the WHO recommendation and the test kit developed by Germany.
> ...


son, you are so unpatriotic it's sad.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Mar 24, 2020)

Flopper said:


> The US has been dropping the ball on preparedness for years and the Trump administration has just followed suit. The 2019 report just like the ones the year before, and all the ones in prior years went unheeded.  If you look back at a timeline of events following the Dec 31st announcement by China, you'll see that practically nothing was done in the US other than denying entrance to the US from China.  For 2 months the government tried to plan for the inevitable, by creating committees, revising obsolete CDC rules, bringing on board advisers to monitor the situation.  In South Korea days before the first case was found in the country, the government had ordered test kits, protective wear, alerted hospitals and put into affect a response to cases that were yet to be found. In effect, teams of investigators were ready to and testing unit teams sat waiting to go.
> 
> Meanwhile, in the US the CDC  was struggling with the question of what should we do to prepare and the White House was struggling with the question of whether anything should be done at all.  Not until March, did the federal government actually start doing much of anything.  Infected countries were ban entrance to the US but by then people were bringing the virus into the country and homegrown cases were spreading.
> 
> ...


Well, for a bun ch of unprepared amateurs, the USA is doing pretty damned good so far, except for the blue states, of course.

And thank you Flopper for staying rational (for a libster), even keeled and easy to converse with. 

You, Care4All, Mac58, and OldLady are liberals that I hope my liberal daughter could emulate.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Mar 24, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > The US has been dropping the ball on preparedness for years and the Trump administration has just followed suit. The 2019 report just like the ones the year before, and all the ones in prior years went unheeded.  If you look back at a timeline of events following the Dec 31st announcement by China, you'll see that practically nothing was done in the US other than denying entrance to the US from China.  For 2 months the government tried to plan for the inevitable, by creating committees, revising obsolete CDC rules, bringing on board advisers to monitor the situation.  In South Korea days before the first case was found in the country, the government had ordered test kits, protective wear, alerted hospitals and put into affect a response to cases that were yet to be found. In effect, teams of investigators were ready to and testing unit teams sat waiting to go.
> ...


Not sure why a critique is necessarily unpatriotic if it is honest.


----------



## Flopper (Mar 24, 2020)

jc456 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > *Trump to the rescue?*
> ...


That's like saying if the first battle does not destroy the enemy then we'll surrender. Long before we had vaccines, antivirals, and personal protection, we had separation,  a simple but very effective method of of bringing epidemics under control.  A virus spread through the air can not be transmitted without having another person close by to receive it.  In China and South Korea, separating people has proven to be very effective with this virus and there is no reason why it will not be effective  in the US.


----------



## Death Angel (Mar 24, 2020)

Michigan now at 1800 known cases with 24 deaths. Mortality rate = 1.3%


----------



## jc456 (Mar 24, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


what's honest?  not one thing in his post was honest.  dude.  too fking funny

If you want to say that our hospitals and local governments weren't prepared, you are fking right on. This isn't a federal sickness, this is a human sickness. Being unprepared at the local level is not federal.  sorry.  no governor had orders in with manufacturers for the hospitals for respirators.  One has to manufacture them to become available, and if there isn't inventory in warehouses, then they need to be made.  They need orders to do that.  that's on the local health departments run by local and state governments.  stop with the trump bashing and shaming and fking get honest if you want to get honest.  you are being dishonest.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 24, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> Michigan now at 1800 known cases with 24 deaths. Mortality rate = 1.3%


no, the mortality rate is 24 deaths divided by the population size.  and that ain't anywhere near 1.3% not even .00013%


----------



## jc456 (Mar 24, 2020)

Flopper said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


son, 320 million people and 600 deaths is not an epidemic.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 24, 2020)

Flopper said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


son, 320 million people and 600 deaths is not an epidemic.

give me the first thirty days of deaths with h1n1.  got them?  without them, you have no benchmark to cry epidemic.


----------



## Flopper (Mar 24, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > The US has been dropping the ball on preparedness for years and the Trump administration has just followed suit. The 2019 report just like the ones the year before, and all the ones in prior years went unheeded.  If you look back at a timeline of events following the Dec 31st announcement by China, you'll see that practically nothing was done in the US other than denying entrance to the US from China.  For 2 months the government tried to plan for the inevitable, by creating committees, revising obsolete CDC rules, bringing on board advisers to monitor the situation.  In South Korea days before the first case was found in the country, the government had ordered test kits, protective wear, alerted hospitals and put into affect a response to cases that were yet to be found. In effect, teams of investigators were ready to and testing unit teams sat waiting to go.
> ...


Cornavirus cases in the US are doubling faster than any other country.   That is not pretty good.  That is terrible.
A virus that is transmitted from person to person through the air, spreads fastest in large cities which have high population densities.  The ten largest in the US typical vote democrat.  Unless the virus has a political agenda, it is population density that is responsible for the large number cases rather than political preference.


----------



## Death Angel (Mar 24, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Michigan now at 1800 known cases with 24 deaths. Mortality rate = 1.3%
> ...


Doesnt work that way.









						Global Covid-19 Case Fatality Rates - The Centre for Evidence-Based Medicine
					

The total number of cases and the total number of deaths from COVID-19 outbreak data was drawn down (scraped) from Worldometers.




					www.cebm.net


----------



## Flopper (Mar 24, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


The current number of cases in the US is 52,400 with 673 deaths. * The number cases is increasing 25% to 40% per day, the fastest in the world. * That is an epidemic.








						COVID Live Update: 261,475,525 Cases and 5,215,099 Deaths from the Coronavirus - Worldometer
					

Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...




					www.worldometers.info
				











						Coronavirus cases doubling faster in the U.S. than any other country, report says
					

Coronavirus cases in the United States are doubling faster than in any other country and citizens need to reduce contact by 90% to stop the pandemic, a new report by a local nonprofit states.




					www.bostonherald.com


----------



## Pogo (Mar 24, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> Michigan now at 1800 known cases with 24 deaths. Mortality rate = 1.3%



You can't calculate a mortality rate from those two figures.
Not until all known cases have resolved.


----------



## james bond (Mar 24, 2020)

Pogo said:


> We are about to test our 50,000th positive.  And we are becoming the planet's COVID Ground Zero.
> 
> 
> Country,
> ...



*I saw that and the increase in staggering.  It means that we will become the new epicenter.  Trump is clueless about it.  *News is already out in Britain.









						US has potential to become the new coronavirus epicenter, WHO warns
					

The World Health Organization said on Tuesday it was seeing a 'very large acceleration' in coronavirus infections in the US which had the potential of becoming the new epicenter.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Death Angel (Mar 24, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Michigan now at 1800 known cases with 24 deaths. Mortality rate = 1.3%
> ...


Actually, that's what I've been saying all along.

Until you test everyone, you dont know. What we DO know is the mortality rate is MUCH LOWER than this figure, meaning it's time to get back to work!


----------



## Pogo (Mar 24, 2020)

Flopper said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



And our 52,000 active cases is by far the most of any country in the world excepting Italy --- and we're only a couple of thousand behind them.

Italy may have turned a corner finally; the numbers have started to indicate that.  And that means we will be last in doing so.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Mar 24, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Cornavirus cases in the US are doubling faster than any other country.   That is not pretty good.  That is terrible.
> A virus that is transmitted from person to person through the air, spreads fastest in large cities which have high population densities.  The ten largest in the US typical vote democrat.  Unless the virus has a political agenda, it is population density that is responsible for the large number cases rather than political preference.


Case count is doubling because of expanded testing, which is a good thing.

The percentage that die is the key concern, IMO.  Well get sick, but we dont all have to die, right now, lol.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 24, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...



Actually for where we are in the process it's much HIGHER.  It's about 65% nationally right now.  "How many you tested" is irrelevant to this figure.  It has to be done, but it's got nothing to do with figuring a mortality rate.

"65%' (64.8) is the result of dividing number of known deaths (682) by total number of cases resolved (1035).  That does NOT however take into account 52,000 active cases that are _not_ resolved yet.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Mar 24, 2020)

Flopper said:


> The current number of cases in the US is 52,400 with 673 deaths. * The number cases is increasing 25% to 40% per day, the fastest in the world. * That is an epidemic.


Or rapid expansion of testing, dude.


----------



## james bond (Mar 24, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Case count is doubling because of expanded testing, which is a good thing.
> 
> The percentage that die is the key concern, IMO.  Well get sick, but we dont all have to die, right now, lol.



Confirmed numbers doubling is bad, bad, bad.  It means we'll soon become the epicenter of the world and have the highest number of deaths.  We'll be in chaos and panic.  The flattening the curve thing isn't happening.  It's the opposite!!!

What you meant was we are testing more, but it also means people aren't following the secure in place orders like in Italy and Spain.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Mar 24, 2020)

james bond said:


> Confirmed numbers doubling is bad, bad, bad.  It means we'll soon become the epicenter of the world and have the highest number of deaths.  We'll be in chaos and panic.  The flattening the curve thing isn't happening.  It's the opposite!!!
> What you meant was we are testing more, but it also means people aren't following the secure in place orders like in Italy and Spain.


More testing lets us get to more people earlier in the disease, which is good, and it also raises our case count by definition.

Soro$$ is paying you way  too much.


----------



## Death Angel (Mar 24, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > The current number of cases in the US is 52,400 with 673 deaths. * The number cases is increasing 25% to 40% per day, the fastest in the world. * That is an epidemic.
> ...


Yes. The drastic rise in numbers is due to the rise in testing. It will level off, but this proves the mortality rate isnt as high as the sheep are being told. It's a time to be careful, but the panic is ridiculous and dangerous


----------



## james bond (Mar 24, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



You guys are wacko.  The cases are rising the same as what happened in Italy and Spain.  People aren't paying attention and taking seriously shelter in place.  I don't know about other states, but over the weekend, SF - Bay Area was a miserable failure.  I would welcome martial law lockdown after reading the news today.  We also have a president who is clueless against this.









						US has potential to become the new coronavirus epicenter, WHO warns
					

The World Health Organization said on Tuesday it was seeing a 'very large acceleration' in coronavirus infections in the US which had the potential of becoming the new epicenter.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## jc456 (Mar 24, 2020)

Flopper said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


you have no data to make such a statement, so stop already with the misrepresentation.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 24, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Michigan now at 1800 known cases with 24 deaths. Mortality rate = 1.3%
> ...


nope.  current running totals says the mortality rate right now is 320- million people with 600 deaths.  first thirty days.  one can't make a conclusion on next steps without it. that's the first thirty day rate.  the next thirty days will be benchmarked against the first thirty days.  that's how one create trend lines.  and adjust.  you all are fking stupid.  hly shit.

funny, you all don't have a problem with climate and global warming trending.  you still all hide the data.  too fking funny.


----------



## georgephillip (Mar 24, 2020)

jc456 said:


> he's exactly right. why do you disagree? If containment doesn't stop it, why have containment? Maybe containment makes it worse. things no one knows right?


The Chinese know.
The South Koreans know.
Who told you containment might not work?




What happens to your market if this pandemic mutates the way the 1918 viron did, and returns with a vengeance next November?


----------



## jc456 (Mar 24, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > he's exactly right. why do you disagree? If containment doesn't stop it, why have containment? Maybe containment makes it worse. things no one knows right?
> ...


huh?


----------



## georgephillip (Mar 24, 2020)

jc456 said:


> huh?


"...why have containment?"
"Maybe containment makes things worse."

Why can't you provide any evidence for those Trump-like idiocies?

Will you be packing the pews on Easter?

The Trump Administration Is Stalling an Intel Report That Warns the U.S. Isn’t Ready for a Global Pandemic


----------



## jc456 (Mar 24, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > huh?
> ...


I’ll be 64 and went to the fitness center until Wednesday last week. I ain’t afraid of this.  Why are you? I have confidence in my fellow neighbors they have hygiene


----------



## Death Angel (Mar 24, 2020)

james bond said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



From the website:

*The increase in cases is likely due to more testing and a backlog of testing results now being reported*


----------



## MindWars (Mar 24, 2020)

Too bad i'm so censored bahaah


----------



## james bond (Mar 24, 2020)

LMAO.  Nobody is listening to President Trump.  What an idiot he is on this one.

"Governors across the nation on Tuesday rejected President Donald Trump’s new accelerated timeline for reopening the U.S. economy, as they continued to impose more restrictions on travel and public life in an attempt to curb the spread of the coronavirus.

The dismissal of Trump’s mid-April timeframe for a national reopening came from Republicans and Democrats, from leaders struggling to manage hot spots of the outbreak and those still bracing for the worst. Maryland Gov. Larry Hogan, the head of the National Governors Association and a Republican, called the messaging confusing since most leaders are still focused on enforcing the restrictions, not easing them. He accused the White House of running on a schedule made of some “imaginary clock.”

The pushback suggests Trump’s talk of an early reboot is unlikely to gain traction. In most cases, it’s state leaders — not the federal government — who are responsible for both imposing and lifting the stay-at-home orders and other restrictions intended to stop the contagion.

But the governors’ reaction also revealed the striking disconnect and growing tensions between Trump and the state leaders closer to the front lines of a crisis that threatens to overwhelm U.S. hospitals and claim thousands of lives."









						'Imaginary clock': Governors reject Trump's virus timeline
					

AUSTIN, Texas (AP) — Governors across the nation on Tuesday rejected President Donald Trump's new accelerated timeline for reopening the U...




					apnews.com


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 24, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...



Pull New York and New Jersey out and it moves the decimal moves even more.


----------



## georgephillip (Mar 24, 2020)

jc456 said:


> I’ll be 64 and went to the fitness center until Wednesday last week. I ain’t afraid of this. Why are you? I have confidence in my fellow neighbors they have hygiene


I'll be 73 in August.
Both of my gyms closed 9 days ago.
Hygiene alone won't curtail the spread of this virus.
Are you self quarantined?


----------



## james bond (Mar 24, 2020)

I don't think one should be afraid, but to be careful.  Keep one's distance from people.  Greet people from afar with a wave or air elbow.  Don't shake hands.  I see more people wearing face masks, but unless one has or the flu, then it causes you to touch your face more.  One needs a better face mask for protection.  I stopped going to work outs as you don't know how clean it is.  For now, I'm exercising on my own and walking two dogs.  My family visits but we limit contact.  Right now everything is on the upswing, so better to curtail activities and remain self-quarantined and wipe down with anti-corona cleaners and disinfectants.  How people could get it from their cruise ship cabins even after two weeks was creepy.  That LA sheriff should keep the guns stores open as necessary items.


----------



## james bond (Mar 24, 2020)

Here's one great piece of news.  Maybe we can contain this in the near future:

*Stay positive: Here are 23 pieces of good news regarding COVID-19*
Christina Ausley, SeattlePI
Updated 10:16 am PDT, Tuesday, March 24, 2020             








						Stay positive: Here are 23 pieces of good news regarding COVID-19
					

While headlines continuously read distressing news regarding the novel coronavirus, we've...




					www.sfgate.com


----------



## Pogo (Mar 24, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...



WRONG, DIPSHIT. You don't take "600 deaths" --- whatever ass that comes from --- and subtract it from an entire population including those who aren't even infected, DUMBASS, because those non-infected HAVE NO CHANCE OF DYING FROM THE DISEASE, not to mention no chance of living through it either.  You might as well throw in the numbers of Portuguese speakers or the population of Uganda.  They're irrelevant too.

Therefore you take those who ARE or WERE infected and analyze what their OUTCOMES were.  ONCE AGAIN not enough time has transpired to see that number but AT PRESENT with 698 dead and 378 recovered; 698 + 378 = 1076, divide that into 698 and your mortality rate is 65%.  In 65% of cases that had an outcome, so far, that outcome was death.

And I've never posted on "climate and global warming trending" so cram that back up your ass with the fake numbers you pulled out of it, then put a cork on it.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 24, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



The math has been debunked but where have I heard this before?

"Take California out of the count and Rump won the popular vote"

"Take out those 75 points we gave up in the third quarter and we coulda won the game".

"If only I had a time machine to go back a hundred years and invest in AT&T".


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 24, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Pull New York and New Jersey out and it moves the decimal moves even more.


Pull out the Earth, and there are zero cases.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 24, 2020)

james bond said:


> Here's one great piece of news.  Maybe we can contain this in the near future:
> 
> *Stay positive: Here are 23 pieces of good news regarding COVID-19*
> Christina Ausley, SeattlePI
> ...



Excellent stuff.  Favorite highlights:

*1. Of about 80,000 people sick from COVID-19 in China, more than 70% have recovered* 
*2. Scientists have figured out how the novel coronavirus breaks into human cells, which will help significantly in developing treatments* 
*11. South Korea recoveries are starting to outnumber new infections* 
*13. China has also closed its last coronavirus hospital, not enough new cases to support them* 
*16. Apple, Starbucks reopening all stores in China* 
*21. China has reported just one new domestic coronavirus infection for a second day in a row.* 
*23. A 103-year-old Chinese grandmother has made a full recovery from COVID-19*


----------



## Flopper (Mar 24, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


There are currently 55,000 cases in the US today.  New cases are increasing by 25% to 40% a day.  Assuming only a 25% increase, there will be approximately 3.8 million cases by Easter with 49,000 deaths if the current rate of increase does not change and mortality rate is 1.3%.  If the cases grow at the current rate, within 3 weeks our hospitals will be overflowing, similar to that in Italy which has a mortality rate of 10%.

If we are successful at isolating people then it could be a lot better.  However, if we significantly decrease isolation, logic tells us it will be a lot worse.

I'm sure you and a lot of other people don't believe any this but consider this.  On March 4th, just a little over 3 weeks ago there were 5700 cases and 35 deaths in half dozen states.  If I had said in 3 weeks Covid 19 will be in every state, there will be 55,000 cases, 670 deaths, you certainly would not have believe it.

I think the reason why most people are slow to accept the growth rates in an epidemic is they think in terms of an arithmetic progression but epidemic growth is a geometric progression.  This is also why it's so hard to get drastic action when there are only a few cases and it so critical we act.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 24, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Italy disputes the quoting of that rate stating that they don't test any but the most suspect of cases.  Their health dept suspects there are many cases out there they know nothing about (and probably never will).

On our end, New York and New Jersey have 50% of our cases and 40% of our deaths.  New York is exploding.  If I ever get ambitious, I'll filter those numbers out and we can see how the rest of the country is doing.  We had started to nose down....until Cuomo's group got sick.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 24, 2020)

Pogo said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> > Here's one great piece of news.  Maybe we can contain this in the near future:
> ...



While I would hope all that is true, I don't trust the Fuckwad leadership of the Chinese.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 24, 2020)

Can we get a side by side scorecard of the flue and corona ?

I mean....it seems like we were losing 10,000 people a month to the flu.

And we are flipped out over 750 deaths (40% of which are in a very small area) ?


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 24, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



What the fuck asshole ?

If you pulled a heavily weighted piece of the calculation out, the overall numbers are going to change.

Are you really that fucking stupid ?

Or are you disputing that they are 1/2 the cases and 40% of the deaths ?  

Shit, 7 or 8 states have yet to record a fatality.

New York is posting a hundred a day.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 24, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



Because you CAN'T just pull out what you want to, dickhead.  That's dishonest.

Do you have right brain damage?


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 24, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



You obviously don't have much experience with statistics.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 24, 2020)

We are now less than four hundred cases away from leading the world, _*eclipsing Italy*_, in active CV cases.

Think the shit got real YET denialists?


Country,
OtherTotal
CasesNew
CasesTotal
DeathsNew
DeathsTotal
RecoveredActive
CasesSerious,
CriticalTot Cases/
1M popTot Deaths/
1M popChina81,218+473,281+473,6504,2871,399562Italy69,1766,8208,32654,0303,3931,144113USA54,82377837853,6671,1751662Spain42,0582,9913,79435,2732,63690064Germany32,9911593,29029,542233942Iran24,8111,9348,91313,96429523France22,3041,1003,28117,9232,51634217Switzerland9,8771221319,6241411,14114S. Korea9,0371203,5075,410591762UK8,0774221357,520201196Netherlands5,56027625,28243532416Austria5,2832895,246225873Belgium4,2691224613,68638136811Norway2,8661262,848445292Canada2,792261122,6541740.7Portugal2,36233222,307482323Australia2,31781182,19111910.3


----------



## Pogo (Mar 24, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



You obviously don't have much experience having bullshit called out.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 24, 2020)

O my ChrisL came back. Man, she has some moxy. I don't care what anybody says, and, I've had problems for this. I like ChrisL. Do not care if she hides...blabla blabla blabla.
Ho, ok cupcakes. ChrisL been my homie on the internet for a long time
Maybe not 1996 long time, yet a long enough time to where I Admire her.

ChrisL don't put up with no garbage, baby, and I don't either.

She is the real deal.

I wouldn't get mad if she slapped the everlovin' BeJeezus out of Pogo.

That's a real woman, there.


----------



## Death Angel (Mar 24, 2020)

Pogo said:


> We are now less than four hundred cases away from leading the world, _*eclipsing Italy*_, in active CV cases.
> 
> Think the shit got real YET denialists?
> 
> ...


We have more than 5 times Italy's population


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 24, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



I'll take that as an admission that my earlier claim is true.

In any analysis you would look for concentrations or anomalies.  

You would pull those out and do a separate analysis.  You don't throw the first away.  But it gives you a better perspective.

It also forces you to think about additional variables.

Oh, wait...why am I explaining this to you.

You don't know shit.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 24, 2020)

Pogo said:


> We are now less than four hundred cases away from leading the world, _*eclipsing Italy*_, in active CV cases.
> 
> Think the shit got real YET denialists?
> 
> ...



Look who sitting at the top.  Go down about 25 and see who probably doesn't know what shit you are talking about.

USA
StateTotal
CasesNew
CasesTotal
DeathsNew
DeathsActive
CasesNew York26,348+5,473271+11425,969New Jersey3,675+83144+173,631California2,566+43351+112,507Washington2,469+248123+132,222Michigan1,791+46324+91,767Illinois1,535+25016+41,517Florida1,467+24020+21,447Louisiana1,388+21646+111,342Massachusetts1,159+38211+21,147Georgia1,097+29438+121,059Texas1,048+24212+31,025Colorado912+19211+4901Pennsylvania851+2077+1844Tennessee773+1582771Connecticut618+20312+2606Ohio564+1228+2556North Carolina498+88498Wisconsin457+415451Indiana365+10612+5353Maryland349+614+1341South Carolina342+435337Arizona326+925+3318Mississippi320+711319Utah298+411297Virginia290+367281Nevada278+334274Missouri270+748+3260Minnesota262+271173Alabama242+46242Arkansas232+352+2220Oregon209+185204District of Columbia183+462181Kentucky157+334151Iowa124+19124Rhode Island124+18124Maine118+11115New Hampshire108+71107Oklahoma106+253+1102Delaware104+36104New Mexico100+17100Kansas98+16296Vermont95+207+288Hawaii90+131+189Idaho81+3481Nebraska61+1161Montana46+146Alaska36+436North Dakota34+234South Dakota30+2121Wyoming30+430West Virginia20+420Diamond Princess Cruise4949Grand Princess Cruise30129*Total:*54,82311,08977822553,667
*Total Coronavirus Cases in the United States*


----------



## Flopper (Mar 24, 2020)

james bond said:


> Here's one great piece of news.  Maybe we can contain this in the near future:
> 
> *Stay positive: Here are 23 pieces of good news regarding COVID-19*
> Christina Ausley, SeattlePI
> ...


Thanks, I really needed some good news.  Here's another one. The coronavirus is easy to destroy compared to many viruses, a good hand washing breaks the shell of virus as will alcohol and many household cleaners.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 24, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


You obviously are new to teh interwebz


----------



## Flopper (Mar 24, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > We are now less than four hundred cases away from leading the world, _*eclipsing Italy*_, in active CV cases.
> ...


Just 3 weeks ago, the virus was in only a half dozen states.  Today, it's in all states.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 24, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



That means nothing to me.

Now, if all states start ramping up like New York, well that is a different story.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 24, 2020)

Flopper said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> > Here's one great piece of news.  Maybe we can contain this in the near future:
> ...



Maybe the government should order us to drink ?


----------



## Flopper (Mar 24, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > james bond said:
> ...


Although alcohol is a great way to kill the virus on a bathroom counter, it's not good inside your body for two reasons.  First the alcohol dilutes in your body making it useless as an antiseptic.  Second, it can damage your immune system making it harder for the body to fight off the virus.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 24, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



O.K.  Thanks....

It was a bit of a joke......


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Mar 24, 2020)

Bam 



> I’m Your Huckleberry@RossFairchild
> https://twitter.com/RossFairchild/status/1242263727325483010
> 
> A NY Doctor shared with Hannity his Hydroxy Chloroquine/Azithromycin results.
> ...



33.8K people are talking about this

And dont take the fuckin vaccine !...itll be poison 



			The Captain's Journal » Analysis Of The Covid-19 Pandemic
		


A doom porner adds commentary to a few days old report from Breitbart 

A large snip



> It ought to be no surprise that chloroquine is effective against both SARS and COVID-19. After all, they are both coronaviruses and COVID-19 has often been described in medical and research sources as SARS-2.
> Chloroquine works by enabling the body’s cells better to absorb zinc, which is key in preventing viral RNA transcription – and disrupting the often fatal cytokine storm.
> As at least one person has noticed, the implications of this are enormous. If the medical establishment – including CDC – has been aware of the efficacy of chloroquine in treating coronavirus for at least 14 years, why has it not been mass produced and made available sooner?
> Here, you might have imagined, is the dream solution: a stop gap treatment for coronavirus which could save many lives and obviate the need for this global lockdown which is destroying our economies.
> ...


Even if there is nothing nefarious about this (e.g., the Covid-19 virus is too different to surmise the applicability of a specific drug until it has been tested), the optics are very, very bad for big Pharma.  Very bad indeed.  It took French researchers to push hydroxychloroquine as a therapeutic.  Why?  Why not American doctors?

As I said before, the CDC and the NIH bear a huge amount of responsibility for all of this.  Dr. Anthony Fauci should be canned as soon as possible and replaced with someone competent to do the job.  America was caught too unprepared for my tastes.

On another front, based on one source, I can report that a local hospital has taken the following position concerning hydroxychloroquine.  “It will only be administered by infectious disease doctors, and then, only as a very last resort, i.e., as “rescue adjunctive therapy” and only after development of ARDS.”

_But what if the patient is too ill to recover at that point?  Why wait this late?_


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## JimBowie1958 (Mar 25, 2020)

US was more prepared for pandemic than any other country, Johns Hopkins study found
					

The United States was ranked the best-prepared country in the world to handle a pandemic in late 2019 by the Nuclear Threat Initiative (NTI) and the Johns Hopkins Center for Health Security (JHU) -- an assessment seemingly at odds with claims by top Democrats that the Trump administration left...




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## U2Edge (Mar 25, 2020)

As of end of day Eastern Time United States March 24, 2020:

*Infection Totals by Country:*

1. China - 81,218
2. Italy - 69,176
3. United States - 54,916
4. Spain - 42,058
5. Germany - 32,991
6. France - 22,304
7. Japan - 1,193

*Infection Totals by U.S. State:*

1. New York - 26,348
2. New Jersey - 3,675
3. California - 2,617
4. Washington - 2,469
5. Florida - 1,467
6. Pennsylvania - 851
7. West Virginia - 20


----------



## JoeMoma (Mar 25, 2020)

I don't believe the numbers for some countries.  How does India with the second largest population in the world, 1.3 billion, manage to have only 562 cases?


----------



## SweetSue92 (Mar 25, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> As of end of day Eastern Time United States March 24, 2020:
> 
> *Infection Totals by Country:*
> 
> ...



Dude you have worked yourself into a right frenzied lather here.


----------



## U2Edge (Mar 25, 2020)

SweetSue92 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > As of end of day Eastern Time United States March 24, 2020:
> ...



Just basic facts. Here is the link:









						COVID Live Update: 261,475,525 Cases and 5,215,099 Deaths from the Coronavirus - Worldometer
					

Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...




					www.worldometers.info


----------



## U2Edge (Mar 25, 2020)

JoeMoma said:


> I don't believe the numbers for some countries.  How does India with the second largest population in the world, 1.3 billion, manage to have only 562 cases?



India just went on lockdown for the next three weeks. Stay at home order for 1.4 BILLION people!


----------



## SweetSue92 (Mar 25, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > U2Edge said:
> ...



You are the LIAR who is panic-mongering about us having a death rate of between 3 and TEN percent. We're not even close. Do you know how exponentially more deaths we'd have to have to get to 5%, let alone 10?

STOP

LYING


----------



## SweetSue92 (Mar 25, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > I don't believe the numbers for some countries.  How does India with the second largest population in the world, 1.3 billion, manage to have only 562 cases?
> ...



They have terrible health care, frankly they live right on top of each other in many cases, and well, their public hygiene often leaves much to be desired

WE AIN'T INDIA


----------



## U2Edge (Mar 25, 2020)

SweetSue92 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



You have to be infected before you have a chance of dying from the virus. Washington State has a death rate of 5%. Italy has a death rate of about 10%. That is what the data shows.


----------



## U2Edge (Mar 25, 2020)

SweetSue92 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...



Were not India. Were not seeing Italian levels of death in India though, so I suspect that the current infection numbers may be correct. As you point out, India has a lot of problems which could make the death rate there worse than even Italy.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Mar 25, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > U2Edge said:
> ...



That is one state whose US data is skewed because it ripped through a nursing home.

You want to run around with your hair on fire comparing Italy, a nation with almost a third of the ICU beds and many more elderly people than the US, to America. You go right ahead and work yourself up into a right good lather. Those of us who are more sensible will look at ACTUAL DATA.


----------



## Flash (Mar 25, 2020)

The virus is highly contagious but not very deadly.


----------



## Flash (Mar 25, 2020)

This is interesting





            Wait Just a Damn Minute: Italian Mortality Figures are WITH, not FROM CoronaCold-19 | Barnhardt          


Numbers are being cooked so that anyone who dies is tested, and if coronavirus is present, the person is counted as a CORONAVIRUS DEATH, even if they died from cancer, or a head injury, or… seasonal H1N1 flu. Remember, in the U.S., in an average flu season year, 150 people die EVERY DAY from seasonal flu. But that’s different. That’s a different sort of dead – the sort that doesn’t matter.

Here is an Italian pundit pointing this up – of the 627 that died that day, the Italian I.S.S. (Instituto Superiore di Sanità) freely admitted that only TWELVE – 12 – a dozen – died FROM coronavirus. The other 615 all died from something else.

“The media are reporting that today 627 people died from coronavirus. The I.S.S. has explained that only 12 people had no other pathologies. To attribute all the deaths to the virus is not only false and unscientific. It’s more than that. It is psychological terrorism.”


Again, these are the I.S.S.’s own numbers, freely admitted. Almost HALF of the deceased have THREE co-morbidities. 25% have two co-morbidities, the other quarter have one co-morbidity. That leaves a TINY sliver of people who die of CoronaCold-19 with no other pre-existing morbidity. JUST EXACTLY LIKE EVERY OTHER KIND OF FLU AND COLD.


Now, look: This “psychological terrorism” as the Italian pundit Cesare Sacchetti called it, is very much happening in the U.S. already. Slip, fall, hit your head. They will swab your body, and if CoronaCold is present in your mucous membranes, you will be called a CoronaCold victim:


----------



## shockedcanadian (Mar 25, 2020)

JoeMoma said:


> I don't believe the numbers for some countries.  How does India with the second largest population in the world, 1.3 billion, manage to have only 562 cases?




In many countries, countless could die and they are often too poor for anyone to care.  They probably don't even conduct an autopsy on most cases, especially if they are elderly.

If this virus is legitimately moving as all nations have suggested, than India would have to be impacted.  They have plenty of companies outsourcing there from call centres to IT


----------



## JoeMoma (Mar 25, 2020)

SweetSue92 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...


I didn't say we were India.  I said I don't believe their numbers.....they have health care and public hygiene.


----------



## gipper (Mar 25, 2020)

It’s hard to believe anything put out by the media or world governments.


----------



## NoNukes (Mar 25, 2020)

SweetSue92 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


They do not know how many cases there are in the US because of undocumented people and people without healthcare,


----------



## NoNukes (Mar 25, 2020)

gipper said:


> It’s hard to believe anything put out by the media or world governments.


Yes, just bury your head in the sand.


----------



## gipper (Mar 25, 2020)

NoNukes said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > It’s hard to believe anything put out by the media or world governments.
> ...


You believe it all my son. That will get you places.


----------



## JoeMoma (Mar 25, 2020)

It is good to be skeptical.


----------



## RodISHI (Mar 25, 2020)

https://twitter.com/ChinaInFocusNTD/status/1242643023474896896


_China in Focus - NTD

@ChinaInFocusNTD_
_
“Perhaps a million Chinese people have died from the #CCPVirus.” China reports 21 million lost mobile users in the last 3 months. One expert says virus deaths might have contributed to the closing of the accounts, which had no spending activity for the past month. __#coronavirus_


----------



## jc456 (Mar 25, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > I’ll be 64 and went to the fitness center until Wednesday last week. I ain’t afraid of this. Why are you? I have confidence in my fellow neighbors they have hygiene
> ...


you know this how?


----------



## jc456 (Mar 25, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > I’ll be 64 and went to the fitness center until Wednesday last week. I ain’t afraid of this. Why are you? I have confidence in my fellow neighbors they have hygiene
> ...


go read post #1201.  contradicts you bubba.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 25, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


yeah so?  23,000 have died from the flu.  maybe they're mis diagnosing this thing to maintain the hoax.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 25, 2020)

Pogo said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


320 million people most all quarantined.  600 deaths.  I give a shit about the mortality rate at this moment.  I want to know how many died in the first 30 days of the H1N1.  I want them to show us.  I demand they show us for me to accept this nonsense of shut down.  I want to see it is indeed more severe than the h1n1.  you should be too.  you should always question misrepresented data.  53,000 people supposedly have it and your count of conclusion is but 1076.  bullshit.  They raise that recovered number to 50,000 and your mortality rate drops like a fking rock. 1.2%.  so scrub some more leftist toilets since you work for them.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 25, 2020)

Pogo said:


> We are now less than four hundred cases away from leading the world, _*eclipsing Italy*_, in active CV cases.
> 
> Think the shit got real YET denialists?
> 
> ...


and no where near their death rate.  does that sadden you?


----------



## U2Edge (Mar 25, 2020)

SweetSue92 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



I look at data that shows WORST CASE SCENARIOS FOR THE FUTURE! WHY? Because that is what you do in disaster or war planning for the future. You PREPARE FOR THE WORST! I hope the worst case does not happen but you can't act or behave like it won't. It would be irresponsible to look at only the best case or average cases TODAY, when the situation could look very different in 5 weeks. 

Listen to what Governor Cuomo of New York recently stated. "AS WE ARE TODAY, YOU'LL WILL BE IN FIVE WEEKS!" The man knows more about this than most people. He is at the center of the outbreak working with some of the best professionals on epidemiology in the world. I hope he is wrong about that statement, but it is a possibility, one every county in the United States must prepare for.


----------



## Death Angel (Mar 25, 2020)

Hey bored busybodies, stop calling the police on your neighbors because you think their business is "nonessential"

*GRAND RAPIDS POLICE CHIEF: DON'T CALL 911 ABOUT SOCIAL DISTANCING OR NON-ESSENTIAL BUSINESSES*
"We need to keep the 911 lines open for emergencies," Chief Eric Payne wrote in a letter Tuesday. "Dispatching officers to investigate whether a business is essential or not is not the best use of our resources at this time."


----------



## U2Edge (Mar 25, 2020)

Flash said:


> This is interesting
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Coronavirus hits people with underlying health conditions the hardest. The virus causes those people to die from those underlying health conditions. Without the virus, those people would still be alive today. So the VIRUS is responsible than the deaths should be counted. 

Its disgusting that there are people attempting to minimize the tragedy that is happening. This is the type of thing that will get more people KILLED and make it HARDER to finally defeat the PATHOGEN!


----------



## U2Edge (Mar 25, 2020)

*WHERE THE DEATH RATE IS CURRENTLY REPORTED TO BE THE HIGHEST IN U.S. COUNTIES WITH AT LEAST 100 CASES OR MORE OF CORONAVIRUS:*

A quick look at the deaths per 100 cases (in counties with 100+ cases):

King County, Washington -- 7.4
Santa Clara County, California -- 4
Orleans Parish -- 3.5
Palm Beach County, Florida -- 3
Dallas County, Texas -- 2.6
Fairfield County, Connecticut -- 2.2
Snohomish County, Washington -- 2.1
Jefferson Parish -- 2

There are some predictions that Orleans Parish and Jefferson Parish in Louisiana could become the worst hit counties in the United States based on per capita rates and stress to medical services there. 









						New Orleans-area coronavirus cases see alarming spike as governor requests major disaster declaration | CNN
					

Two days after announcing coronavirus cases were climbing at a frightening clip -- notably in two parishes that make up most of metro New Orleans -- Louisiana Gov. John Bel Edwards made a plea for a major disaster declaration Tuesday.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## NoNukes (Mar 25, 2020)

gipper said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


I have been in great places my whole adult life.


----------



## gipper (Mar 25, 2020)

NoNukes said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...


Me too.


----------



## james bond (Mar 25, 2020)

Sad news from UK.  Prince Charles tests positive.









						Prince Charles, 71, tests positive for coronavirus
					

PRINCES Charles, 71, has tested positive for coronavirus, Clarence House announced today. The future king had been displaying mild symptoms but remains in “good health” after being diag…




					www.thesun.co.uk


----------



## james bond (Mar 25, 2020)

Self-quarantine in California?  My neighbor has a rural off-season getaway.

"*'Go home rats!' Furious locals in rural towns and villages erect signs and scrawl messages on beaches telling second home owners to leave amid coronavirus outbreak - but many remain defiant and continue their move to countryside*"









						Angry locals in St Ives, Cornwall scrawl messages on the beach
					

Londoners and people living in big cities all over the UK are flocking to the seaside and their second homes to escape the virus, drawing the ire of locals.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Death Angel (Mar 25, 2020)

Detroit police captain latest Michigan victim





__





						Redirect Notice
					





					www.google.com


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Mar 25, 2020)

james bond said:


> Self-quarantine in California?  My neighbor has a rural off-season getaway.
> "*'Go home rats!' Furious locals in rural towns and villages erect signs and scrawl messages on beaches telling second home owners to leave amid coronavirus outbreak - but many remain defiant and continue their move to countryside*"


It seems common for locals to raise the drawbridge during bad times.

Tribalism at its lowest, but people panic with their lizard brains.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Mar 25, 2020)

james bond said:


> Sad news from UK.  Prince Charles tests positive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why should any American give a flying fart about UK inbred royals?


----------



## james bond (Mar 25, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> > Sad news from UK.  Prince Charles tests positive.
> ...



For shame.  Don't you have a heritage?  Your heritage doesn't come from there.


----------



## james bond (Mar 25, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> > Self-quarantine in California?  My neighbor has a rural off-season getaway.
> ...



You're not part of this.  This is happening in California now with people who have lived in rural towns and now being descended upon by city folks who own a second condo, house, or cabin out there.  These rural people are riled up and scared.  They are threatening violence and killings.


----------



## georgephillip (Mar 25, 2020)

jc456 said:


> you know this how?







Coronavirus tracked: the latest figures as the pandemic spreads | Free to read


----------



## Flopper (Mar 25, 2020)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Bam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The confusion over hydroxychloroquine usage is a good illustration of why clinical trials are so important.   A Doctor needs to know the likelihood of a drug making a difference in the life of his patient, as well as the correct dosage, and what to expect after prescribing the drug.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 25, 2020)

james bond said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > james bond said:
> ...


so what, they bought the property, why do you think you get to dictate to them they can't be in their home on their property?  for fk sake son, isn't your state in america where we have freedoms and liberty?  you think you can just take it?  LOL


----------



## jc456 (Mar 25, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> > Bam
> ...


well actually, smart people check with their doctor before drinking something from under their sinks.


----------



## Bush92 (Mar 25, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


Anybody done the math of 1.5% death rate in a population of 327.6 million? How about over 4 million.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Mar 25, 2020)

Billie Joe Armstrong of Green Day has done this cover song to mark our days of quarantine.

"I think we're alone now"


----------



## jc456 (Mar 25, 2020)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Billie Joe Armstrong of Green Day has done this cover song to mark our days of quarantine.
> 
> "I think we're alone now"


politicians taking freedoms away


----------



## Ame®icano (Mar 25, 2020)

Pogo said:


> We are about to test our 50,000th positive.  And we are becoming the planet's COVID Ground Zero.
> 
> 
> Country,
> ...



You lefties would say anything to take blame away from China.

Tell us, are you still happy that US numbers are on the rapid rise?


----------



## Ame®icano (Mar 25, 2020)

Let's watch what corona virus expert has to say on the subject.


Huh?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 25, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> I mean....it seems like we were losing 10,000 people a month to the flu.
> 
> And we are flipped out over 750 deaths (40% of which are in a very small area) ?


The stupid...it....burns...


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 25, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > I mean....it seems like we were losing 10,000 people a month to the flu.
> ...



Agreed


----------



## jc456 (Mar 25, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > I mean....it seems like we were losing 10,000 people a month to the flu.
> ...


yeah right?  amazing.  And I am agreeing with you if that was sincere.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 25, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Let's watch what corona virus expert has to say on the subject.
> 
> 
> Huh?


Yeah, embarrassing.

Not nearly as bad as the actual president pulling things right out of his ass, though.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 25, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...


You agree you are being painfully stupid? Well, that's progress of a sort.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 25, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



She isn't.  

I just mock her.

Ever read up on Robert Scott, the guy who died in the race to the South Pole.

He and his final companions (his stupid decisions had already killed two) sat in their tents for nine days while they died.

There is evidence he coaxed the others to remain instead of making a charge to the supply depot that was only 9 mines away (but they didn't know it).

Just sit and wait to die.....


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 25, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



Did I say that ?

No.

I agreed with your comment that people who are all panicked over a statitically insignificant number are so stupid it hurts to watch.  

But thanks for playing.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 25, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


so the data that's lost is the first thirty days.  there is no record now on how many died before quarantine.  Is quarantine worse or better.  no one will ever know now.  pre mature ejaculation brother.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 25, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Let's watch what corona virus expert has to say on the subject.
> ...



He might help you get your head out of yours.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 25, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> > Bam
> ...



Which takes how long ?


----------



## jc456 (Mar 25, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


that isn't how your post read.  hahahahahahaha, perhaps you should reread it.  too fking funny.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 25, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Did I say that ?


If you had, dumbass, would there be a question mark at the end of my sentence?

So, cackling, uneducated slob Trump cultist...or the global scientific community...gee, who to believe? Idiot...


jc456 said:


> that isn't how your post read.


To you, but you're a moron, so...


----------



## jc456 (Mar 25, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> > Bam
> ...


I think if this a critical time, that some things are ok to try.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 25, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Did I say that ?
> ...


naw, you should reread your post.  but how would you know? I get it.  you parked your logic at the door.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 25, 2020)

jc456 said:


> I think if this a critical time, that some things are ok to try.


Well, they aren't. Doctors are bound by an oath, they aren't going to recommend or prescribe any treatment whose efficacy and effects, good and bad, have not been well demonstrated.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 25, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Did I say that ?
> ...



Feel free to fuck yourself at any time.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 25, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...


Oh my, let the tantrums begin. Yes, I imagine it is frustrating to always be on the wrong side of science and history...everyone laughing at you, your family giggling behind your back... Maybe change your ways, numbnuts ...


----------



## jc456 (Mar 25, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


we will let you know if we're ever there.  but now, you are missing logic that you left when you entered. you've become mentally challenged as a result.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 25, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



Tantrum ?

hmmmmmm..........

I was just giving you licence to do what you do already.

You would not know science if it bit you in the ass.

You only know what your masters tell you or what your mother yells down into the cellar it's O.k. for you to hear.

Best of luck at finding someone who cares if you live or die.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 25, 2020)

jc456 said:


> we will let you know if we're ever there


I am letting you know. You're there. Now, your attention ration for the day has been used up, troll. You're welcome.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 25, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Tantrum ?


Absolutely. You're like an angry little child, except children learn things.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 25, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



It's a typical left wing retort to being told they don't know everything in the universe.  

This thread is about the latest count.

I guess it's time to get back to that.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 25, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Tantrum ?
> ...



How typically left-winger.  You know everything....about nothing.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 25, 2020)

So, comparing the numbers in a snapshot of the flu and covid-19 is obviously painfully stupid. There is a reason the global scientific community is taking this more seriously than the flu. If anyone hear is scratching their heads wondering why that is (scroll up for a demonstration), or wondering why a bunch of uneducated slobs can't just intuitively figure this out for themselves (same, scroll up), I suggest you do what rational, functioning adults do and go read up.


----------



## Ame®icano (Mar 25, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > I think if this a critical time, that some things are ok to try.
> ...



Are you talking about COVID-19 drugs or hormone blockers?


----------



## jc456 (Mar 25, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > we will let you know if we're ever there
> ...


naw, again, you're misguided, you left your logic behind. you are so screwed up you only think that.  the ones with logic have already swept your kind up and thrown you out.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 25, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


The drugs. Why? Does it matter?


----------



## jc456 (Mar 25, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> So, comparing the numbers in a snapshot of the flu and covid-19 is obviously painfully stupid. There is a reason the global scientific community is taking this more seriously than the flu. If anyone hear is scratching their heads wondering why that is (scroll up for a demonstration), or wondering why a bunch of uneducated slobs can't just intuitively figure this out for themselves (same, scroll up), I suggest you do what rational, functioning adults do and go read up.


4000 a month are dying from the flu and 900 a month with corona.  Again friend, your lack of logic, cause you left it at the door, isn't with you on this one.  4000 is greater than 900.  Now, feel free to challenge that.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 25, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


if it saved a life you bet.  oh shit, you're a leftist and hate life.  I forgot.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 25, 2020)

So this is from World O Meter.  You'll see that the slope of the last three points has inflected.  Hard to tell from todays numbers if it will continue.  You can see it was already turning over.  Then New York hit.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 25, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > So, comparing the numbers in a snapshot of the flu and covid-19 is obviously painfully stupid. There is a reason the global scientific community is taking this more seriously than the flu. If anyone hear is scratching their heads wondering why that is (scroll up for a demonstration), or wondering why a bunch of uneducated slobs can't just intuitively figure this out for themselves (same, scroll up), I suggest you do what rational, functioning adults do and go read up.
> ...


Haha, always quick to be my little assistant. Thank you for making my point for me. Will you be assisting me all evening?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 25, 2020)

It's not coincidence that the only people acting this stupid are Trump cultists.

We all know why.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 25, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


so you do think 900 is greater than 4000.  and there you go folks, the stupid of the month for fort fun!!!!!!


----------



## Ame®icano (Mar 25, 2020)

Leftists are so deranged that they would rather see corona virus giving press conference about how it's going to save them from Trump.


----------



## Likkmee (Mar 25, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Can we get a side by side scorecard of the flue and corona ?
> 
> I mean....it seems like we were losing 10,000 people a month to the flu.
> 
> And we are flipped out over 750 deaths (40% of which are in a very small area) ?


Quit being realistic. Its unnamerrykin. Isn't there an internet curfew yet ?


----------



## jc456 (Mar 25, 2020)

so Dr. Fauci just said that trump was right.  That as we warm, the cases will go down.  not so much like that, but just said that Africa is starting to get into their winter time, and they are now starting to see it as temperatures cool.  hmmmmmmmm maybe an apology to the Trumpster guy is warranted.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 25, 2020)

jc456 said:


> so Dr. Fauci just said that trump was right. That as we warm, the cases will go down


Except, of course, Fauci is equivocating, as that is not what Trump said. Here is what the child president said:

"It looks like by April, you know in theory, when it gets a little warmer, [the new coronavirus] miraculously goes away — I hope that’s true."


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Mar 25, 2020)

james bond said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Why should any American give a flying fart about UK inbred royals?
> ...


My ancestry is partly Norman, mostly English (Wiltshire area) and my ancestors left that insane Island to get away from the nobility, as I understand it.

But none of that matters as the Royals are a vestigial remnant of a bygone era of abuse, murder and excess.  Just read up on Henry VIII, and the Tudors, or Cromwell, etc.

Disgusting barbarous fiendish louts almost every Gawd Damned one of them.

I am American, nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 25, 2020)

Can we get a few more leftist retards on this board.  

Watching the same ones make total fools out of themselves over and over is getting boring.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Mar 25, 2020)

james bond said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Tribalism at its lowest, but people panic with their lizard brains.
> ...


But I am part of that, at least until we bribe Mexico to take Calipornia back.


----------



## percysunshine (Mar 25, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


Looking at that dashboard, I would guess everyone posting here already has it.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Mar 25, 2020)

Gaffney: China Lying About Its Coronavirus Status with Media's Support
					

China is lying about the state of coronavirus within its territory while enjoying support from U.S. news media, said Frank Gaffney.




					www.breitbart.com
				




Gaffney continued, “For example, the Chinese government maintains that not a single member of the People’s Liberation Army — not one — has been infected with the coronavirus, the Chinese virus, and that’s completely preposterous, of course, especially since large numbers of Chinese military personnel have been deployed to Wuhan and places like it.” 

Marlow asked about a recent report of the disappearance of about 21 million cellphone accounts in China over the past three months.

Gaffney replied, “This is deeply suspicious, whether it’s 21 million people who have ceased to be able to use their cellphones or perhaps no longer exist is very much an open question, but one of the things that ought to be instructive here is the Chinese are now beginning to use cellphones as part of their larger security police state apparatus to establish whether people have the virus.”

Gaffney went on, “If those 21 million people don’t turn up, it will be a strong indication that something has befallen them that is precluding them from using their phones. We’ll have to wait and see, but it’s an interesting and frightening indication that again, we’re not being told the truth by the Chinese Communist Party.”...

China and its American news media allies seek to “persuade people that the United States is doing terribly with this,” said Gaffney, “and that communism is a cure for coronavirus, because of the effective way it controls people, and thereby the disease, or at the very least, that China is riding to the rescue at a time when the United States is domestically preoccupied by bringing medicine and experts and masks.


----------



## Flopper (Mar 25, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Deplorable Yankee said:
> ...


Under normal times, 3 to 6 years but these are not normal times.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Mar 25, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


Why not just use the protocols that other nations like Germany have long had already?  Why reinvent the wheel?


----------



## conserveguy877 (Mar 25, 2020)

Cannot believe Crazy Bernie is holding up the relief fund.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 25, 2020)

conserveguy877 said:


> Cannot believe Crazy Bernie is holding up the relief fund.


He is?


----------



## conserveguy877 (Mar 25, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> conserveguy877 said:
> 
> 
> > Cannot believe Crazy Bernie is holding up the relief fund.
> ...




I thought you Trump haters would keep up with congress. Guess not.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 25, 2020)

conserveguy877 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > conserveguy877 said:
> ...


I thought I was. But you're about to tell me what I missed, specifically regarding your earlier comment.


----------



## conserveguy877 (Mar 25, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> conserveguy877 said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



Nice deflect.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 25, 2020)

conserveguy877 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > conserveguy877 said:
> ...



Asking you to explain your own comment is not a deflection. Your avoiding doing so is, though.


----------



## Flopper (Mar 25, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > So, comparing the numbers in a snapshot of the flu and covid-19 is obviously painfully stupid. There is a reason the global scientific community is taking this more seriously than the flu. If anyone hear is scratching their heads wondering why that is (scroll up for a demonstration), or wondering why a bunch of uneducated slobs can't just intuitively figure this out for themselves (same, scroll up), I suggest you do what rational, functioning adults do and go read up.
> ...


And 46,000 die of heart disease every day each, 27,000 from cancer, and 600 to 1200 from  Flu when averaged over a 5 year period.   There relevance to the fight to stop covid 19 is exactly Zero for two reasons.

First, deaths from Flu, cancer, and heart disease may vary from year to year but averaged over a 10 year period, death rates are pretty stable.  The deaths from Covid 19 is doubling approximately every 6 days. At that rate, the 21,000 current deaths would increase in just 90 days to surpass that of the Flu, heart disease, and cancer.

Secondly, compared to the Flu or other diseases I mention, we know practically nothing about Covid 19. We don't know if people will recover with long term immunity, or whether they will have serious complications.  We don't know how accurate the test kits are, if or when a vaccine or effective antivirals will become available.  Finally, just about everything we think we know about transmission has not been verified.

Ignoring the rapid increase in the number of cases and deaths and believing the cornavirus is not worth fighting simply because the death rate has not reached that of other diseases is downright stupid.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 25, 2020)

Flopper said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



So we default to what we are now which is not sustainable.

There are other options besides this and ignorning it.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 25, 2020)

It looks like New York loses again.  

Currently showing 95 deaths today (vs 114 yesterday...but the days is not over) and 6,600 new cases.


----------



## Death Angel (Mar 25, 2020)

Michigan keeps rising. Current total 43 deaths. My own county has its first case (not me)

There are 2,295 total positive cases in the state. That's up 19 deaths from the previous day and 507 cases. Detroit has the largest number of cases with 705.

The age breakdown is below.

0-19 – 1%
20-29 – 8%
30-39 – 12%
40-49 – 17%
50-59 – 19%
60-69 – 21%
70-79 – 14%
80+ – 8%


----------



## Flopper (Mar 25, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...


We could but the time factor would probably be the same


----------



## Pogo (Mar 25, 2020)

The status at the end of the 3/25 24-hr period:


Country,
OtherTotal
CasesNew
CasesTotal
DeathsNew
DeathsTotal
RecoveredActive
CasesSerious,
CriticalTot Cases/
1M popTot Deaths/
1M popChina81,285+673,287+674,0513,9471,235562Italy74,386+5,2107,503+6839,36257,5213,4891,230124USA68,203+13,3471,027+24739466,7821,4522063Spain49,515+7,4573,647+6565,36740,5013,1661,05978Germany37,323+4,332206+473,54733,570234452Iran27,017+2,2062,077+1439,62515,31532225France25,233+2,9291,331+2313,90020,0022,82738720Switzerland10,897+1,020153+3113110,6131411,25918UK9,529+1,452465+431358,9291631407S. Korea9,137+100126+63,7305,281591782Netherlands6,412+852356+8036,05358237421Austria5,588+30530+295,549286203Belgium4,937+668178+565474,21247442615Canada3,409+61736+101853,1881901

Thirteen thousand-plus new cases, most in the world, exceeds the next two countries (Italy and Spain), _combined_.  Deaths are now over a thousand.

Louisiana reports the fastest growth rate in the world.  CV cases began appearing two weeks after Mardi Gras, an event featuring large crowds, little hygiene and a great deal of handling things like beads and drinks.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 25, 2020)

New York reporting 95 deaths.  That is down from the last two days.

But the number of cases increased.   They are still close to half the cases in the U.S.  

The U.S. had a total of 247 deaths due to Covoid 19.  FYI: 7,500 people passed from other causes.

The global death count for Covoid 19 was 2,390.  Yesterday it was 2,380.  In that same time frame approximately 300,000 people died globally from from other causes.

Will New York deaths flatten out ?


----------



## conserveguy877 (Mar 25, 2020)

Stimulus bill has been passed to help Americans!


----------



## Flopper (Mar 25, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


We stick with the plan of isolation which has worked for centuries in fighting epidemics and has worked in China and South Korea and seems to be working in Italy.  The current situation is not likely to last more than month or two.  When the number of new cases start falling, the governors will start loosening the restrictions in their state, the market will start recovering and the economy will recover.

However, if we throw the towel in and abandon the current restrictions, the cases will increase at a faster rate, hospitals will be overloaded, and any economic recovery will be short lived.  In short, we finish what we have started.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 25, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



Stop with the abandon and throw in the towel horseshit.

I am going to ask you because other left wingers won't answer.  Do you believe someone can hold a church service, take precautions (a whole list of them) and still prevent the spread of the disease ?

Can I go to my office (take all kinds of precautions) and still prevent the spread of the diesease ?

It is a simple question.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Mar 25, 2020)

Pogo said:


> The status at the end of the 3/25 24-hr period:
> 
> 
> Country,
> ...


WAH, you can do graphs now? I'm doomed.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Mar 25, 2020)

Oh... Senate passes rescue bill 96-0... let's see the democrats in the house play politics with that!


----------



## Flopper (Mar 25, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...


Sure provided everyone maintained a distance of 6 foot separation, avoided coming to work or church if they were ill or exposed to the virus.  However, you and I know that is not going to happen because that is not how we work nor how worship. Even if 99 out of a hundred follow the rules, it only takes one person to spread the virus to many people.  One person in South Korea, identified as patient 31 transmitted the virus to over 1,100 people as she went about her life.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 25, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



You and I don't know anything.  If the protocols are in place, then it should be doable. 

There is no "isolation or nothing".  There is plenty of inbetween.

If others are protected, how will someone spread it to them ?

Case 31 wasn't aware of her situation.

I unwilling to admit we can't do this.

And BTW: We still have people going to WalMart...picking up fast food, and doing other things that could still get them sick.


----------



## Ame®icano (Mar 25, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



Do you think they would resist to accept Spanish as their official language?


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 25, 2020)

Tallies are in from yesterday (Wednesday).

Italy and Spain take another beating.  

New York was below the last two days.  

The U.S was up 20 over yesterday.  

300,000 people died globaly in the last two days.


----------



## Ame®icano (Mar 25, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Gaffney: China Lying About Its Coronavirus Status with Media's Support
> 
> 
> China is lying about the state of coronavirus within its territory while enjoying support from U.S. news media, said Frank Gaffney.
> ...



I posted about missing cellphone customers earlier. By January 3rd, Chinese authorities had ordered COVID-19 virus samples destroyed, silenced Wuhan doctors, censored public concerns and shut all information on social media, they deceived, or should I say lied, to rest of the world about situation in China and allowed infected to leave the country. Now they're pointing fingers in every direction, except on themselves. Typical leftist response to every problem created by themselves.


----------



## Flopper (Mar 25, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...


In Washington we did try the middle ground asking people to work from home if they could, avoid large crowds, ect.  The result was little changed, people  attended large events, most everybody went to work, parks, playgrounds, restaurants and theaters.  There was little difference in crowded areas and the daily number of new cases kept increasing.  The governor then order all businesses closed except those listed as essential, all schools and colleges closed, all bars and restaurants closed except for delivery and take out, all events and meetings over 100 people, sporting events and concerts shutdown, church services cancelled and funerals postponed.  People were told to stay at home except for a list of essential activities.  After about 10 days the rate new cases started to drop.  It's still a long way from no new cases but it's a start.

Asking people to practice good hygiene, avoid crowds, and take precautions does not work in large cities.


----------



## toobfreak (Mar 25, 2020)

Flopper said:


> The deaths from Covid 19 is doubling approximately every 6 days. At that rate, the 21,000 current deaths would increase in just 90 days to surpass that of the Flu, heart disease, and cancer.


A).  You don't know how long Covid death cases will keep increasing.
B).  If that many die from Covid, there will be fewer left over to die from the other causes, because chances are good most of them had other things as well.
C). Shut down the world long enough and we will all be dying, our economy will be dead, and we'll wish we had Covid instead of the smoldering ruin we will have left the living.


----------



## Ame®icano (Mar 25, 2020)

To back up what I posted in previous post...

*Timeline: The early days of China's coronavirus outbreak and cover-up*



> Axios has compiled a timeline of the earliest weeks of the coronavirus outbreak in China, highlighting when the cover-up started and ended — and showing how, during that time, the virus already started spreading around the world, including to the United States.
> 
> Why it matters: A study published in March indicated that if Chinese authorities had acted three weeks earlier than they did, the number of coronavirus cases could have been reduced by 95% and its geographic spread limited.
> 
> This timeline, compiled from information reported by the Wall Street Journal, the Washington Post, the South China Morning Post and other sources, shows that China's cover-up and the delay in serious measures to contain the virus lasted about three weeks.


----------



## Ame®icano (Mar 25, 2020)

More leftist propaganda...

*As Hospitals Prepare for COVID-19, Life-Saving Trans Surgeries Are Delayed*

Could someone explain how SRS is lifesaving and more urgent than saving lives of infected with corona virus?


----------



## yidnar (Mar 26, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > The deaths from Covid 19 is doubling approximately every 6 days. At that rate, the 21,000 current deaths would increase in just 90 days to surpass that of the Flu, heart disease, and cancer.
> ...


i think the plan in the US is to open parts of the country where the virus isn't very high ..NY California and Washington State may have a few more weeks to go ! i think we are going to be ok .


----------



## Flopper (Mar 26, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > The deaths from Covid 19 is doubling approximately every 6 days. At that rate, the 21,000 current deaths would increase in just 90 days to surpass that of the Flu, heart disease, and cancer.
> ...


No we don't know how long Covid 19 cases will keep increasing but we do know shutting down non-essential activities reduces the numbers of new and that was the goal so we could give the medical community time to prepare for larger number of cases when when restrictions are reduced.  I don't remember anyone saying the goal of the restrictions was to reduce new cases to zero.  We're just trying reduce the increase in new cases. Covid 19 will be around for a long time.  It has a strong foothold in the country and we have long passed the point of being able to eliminate it but with development of antivirals, vaccines, and better methods of treatment we should be able to live with it just like we live with the flu.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 26, 2020)

Surgeon General discerns Trumps statements quite well.

Said he's trying to help people understand this won't last forever.

Ambiguity is the reason people will start shooting each other.

The left wing fear mongering is truly unAmerican and deserves to be punished.


----------



## Newtonian (Mar 26, 2020)

In view of thread title, the death rate from the Corona/Covid-19 virus is alarming, since it is similar to the death rate of the Spanish Influenza outbreak of 1918 - one of the worst plagues/pestilences in history, between 1 and 2%.

[Note: The 1918 pandemic killed c. 20 million people in 4 months and spread to all but one Island on planet earth - St. Helena was spared.   That would be a death rate of 2% if the population was 1 billion - actually the population was much higher so the rate was <2%]

The following link was updated March 25, 2020:









						COVID-19 death rate by country 2022 | Statista
					

COVID-19 deaths per capita were 2 to 3 times higher in Italy, the UK and Belgium than in the United States.




					www.statista.com
				




Note that some countries have a death rate of more than 2% while others are less than 2%.  However, statistics can be deceiving.  Two factors skewing the rate:

1.  The rate is based on confirmed cases of this virus - the actual number of those  infected is much higher which makes the death rate lower.

2.  Those initially infected can take c. 2 weeks to show symptoms and another 2 weeks to develop death (life) threatening symptoms like pneumonia.    So those who will die is much higher - this raises the death rate.


----------



## U2Edge (Mar 26, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> As of end of day Eastern Time United States March 24, 2020:
> 
> *Infection Totals by Country:*
> 
> ...


As of end of day Eastern Time United States March 25, 2020:

*Infection Totals by Country:*

1. China - 81,285
2. Italy - 74,386
3. United States - 68,489
4. Spain - 49,515
5. Germany - 37,323
6. France - 25,233
7. Japan - 1,307

*Infection Totals by U.S. State:*

1. New York - 33,013
2. New Jersey - 4,402
3. California - 3,158
4. Washington - 2,588
5. Florida - 1,977
6. Pennsylvania - 1,127
7. West Virginia - 52


----------



## U2Edge (Mar 26, 2020)

So, over the last 24 hours, there was an increase of 13,573 cases in the United States. That's a 25% increase in the national total in just 24 hours. New York State cases increased by 6665 in just the last 24 hours, slightly more than a 25% increase. By this time tomorrow, the United States will likely have more confirmed cases than any country in the world. It will likely hit 85,000, which will be more than China. The United States will have become the epicenter of the pandemic! The United States will have the most cases with the largest day by day increases. 

On a positive note, the number of cases in Washington State only increased by 119 cases. That's a 4.8% increase. 4 weeks ago Washington State was the center of the outbreak in the United States. Washington State had its first confirmed case of Coronavirus on January 19, 2020.


----------



## fncceo (Mar 26, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> As of end of day Eastern Time United States March 24, 2020:
> 
> *Infection Totals by Country:*
> 
> ...



And only 324,945,084‬ Americans are NOT infected.


----------



## fncceo (Mar 26, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> *Infection Totals by U.S. State:*
> 
> 1. New York - 26,348
> 2. New Jersey - 3,675
> ...



I'll bet Hillary wishes she hadn't dissed the 'fly-over' states.


----------



## Neil Austen (Mar 26, 2020)

The U.S. is on the trajectory to be the next Italy, and it's all because of Trump's incompetence. 
When it comes to efforts to stopping the virus, no one has done less than Trump:
Opinion | A Complete List of Trump’s Attempts to Play Down Coronavirus 

Trump thinks if he points the finger at someone else like some petulant man-child he could defer blame from his utter mishandling of the crisis. He thinks if he sacrifice your mom, your dad, you grandparents, and reopen the economy, he will have a higher chance for reelection. And his uneducated base will believe him. The portion of the American population that is still sane and have a semblance of rational thought need to make whatever efforts they can to remove this orange clown Trump from office now! Not in November - NOW!


----------



## toobfreak (Mar 26, 2020)

Flopper said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


If it will be around for a long time, then we haven't done enough to isolate person to person contact.  And just who gets to decide what are "non-essential activities?"  I can buy cakes and pies, are they essential?  I can't reach my Social Security office or my utility, they aren't essential?  I can buy a gun and ammo but I can't buy a bottle of whiskey?  Many people need alcohol for stress and relaxation or to help with insomnia to sleep, particularly important now.  All the worse as such services could have been easily converted to phone orders with CC only and pick up at the door making chance of contact all but nil.

Now I hear governments are closing parks and trails in some areas.  People can't even go out and enjoy the fresh air and outdoors.  Nothing to do at home.  Nothing to do outside.  No where to go.  Government fucking everything up in their usual ham-handed clumsy self-serving way.  Man-made purgatory.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Mar 26, 2020)

Flopper said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


You really think it would take 3-6 years to translate medical protocols from German into English?

You must have had a brain fart.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Mar 26, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > But I am part of that, at least until we bribe Mexico to take Calipornia back.
> ...


Depends on how they package the thing.

The Oligarchs have managed to sell the public on Gay Marriage in about three years time.


----------



## Death Angel (Mar 26, 2020)

Here is probably the best map with data you'll ever find. Hard to read on my phone though. According to this, my county now has 3 known cases





__





						ArcGIS Dashboards
					

ArcGIS Dashboards




					www.arcgis.com


----------



## jc456 (Mar 26, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


dude, you're just lost and wandering around.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 26, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


how many days did the middle ground part go for? here, was three days.  there is no possible statistical way anyone could conclude jack with that little time.  So spare me the hysteria reactions.


----------



## tigerred59 (Mar 26, 2020)

*WHEN THIS IS ALL OVER, ITS TIME THE WORLD RID ITSELF OF CHEAP LABOR FROM CHINA...CHINA HAS PUT MORE SUFFERING ON PPL ALL OVER THE WORLD WITH PANDEMIC EVENTS THAT SPREAD NOTHING BUT MISERY TO THE REST OF US ALMOST ON A YEAR BY YEAR BASIS.....ITS TIME TO LET THE CHINESE GO!!*


----------



## Pogo (Mar 26, 2020)

*WATCH THIS NOW -- some good news among the bad.*

I'll get flamed/ignored/banned for saying this but check out columns 4 and 6 on the latest chart.


Country,
OtherTotal
CasesNew
CasesTotal
DeathsNew
DeathsTotal
RecoveredActive
CasesSerious,
CriticalTot Cases/
1M popTot Deaths/
1M popChina81,285+673,287+674,0513,9471,235562USA74,982+6,7711,078+511,85072,0541,8572273Italy74,3867,5039,36257,5213,4891,230124Spain56,197+6,6824,145+4987,01545,0373,1661,20289Germany43,646+6,323239+335,67337,734235213Iran29,406+2,3892,234+15710,45716,7152,74635027France25,2331,3313,90020,0022,82738720Switzerland11,712+815191+3813111,3901411,35322UK9,849+320477+121359,2371631457S. Korea9,241+104131+54,1444,966591803Netherlands7,431+1,019434+7836,99458243425Austria6,398+81049+181126,237287105Belgium6,235+1,298220+426755,34060553819Canada3,579+170361853,35835951.0

We have now _SURPASSED _the number of deaths with the number of *recoveries*, more in line with those countries that have dealt with Coronavirus longer than we have.  I kept telling y'all that given TIME this _would _turn around.  To do the banned math, instead of the notorious 63% of resolved cases ending in death, that proportion is now *recovered*. All you O'Briens of the site sitting here insisting that two plus two equals five, MATH THIS. 

Mind you, we're still spreading at an alarming rate and with asymptomatic carriers walking around that's not likely to abate until far more testing gets done so we can identify them.  And that proportion will change as numbers mount up, but let's at least hope this stays the rule rather than the exception.  We WILL get out of this.

flacaltenn Nostra mikegriffith1 

Who's that klown who keeps trolling in here insisting I'm "celebrating"?  Ame®icano or some shit?  Here ya go pal, see what celebrating actually looks like.


----------



## james bond (Mar 26, 2020)

I've been listening to Dr. Fauci and not Trump on this.  To those taking COVID-19 lightly, this should convince you that even young people could get it a second time.  One would need more time to combat this and getting it second time quickly would mean an underlying condition.

"Washington (AFP) - There is a strong chance the new coronavirus could return in seasonal cycles, a senior US scientist said Wednesday, underscoring the urgent need to find a vaccine and effective treatments.

Anthony Fauci, who leads research into infectious diseases at the National Institutes of Health, told a briefing the virus was beginning to take root in the southern hemisphere, where winter is on its way.

"What we're starting to see now... in southern Africa and in the southern hemisphere countries, is that we're having cases that are appearing as they go into their winter season," he said."



			https://news.yahoo.com/coronavirus-could-become-seasonal-top-us-scientist-001146451.ht
		


Be prepared for the worse.


----------



## Flopper (Mar 26, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Surgeon General discerns Trumps statements quite well.
> 
> Said he's trying to help people understand this won't last forever.
> 
> ...


The president should offer encouragement that things will get back to normal but he should not be implying that will happen by a certain date.  Restrictions should be based on new cases, not the stock market or unemployment.  The restrictions were ordered by the governors of each state based on their assessment of the health risks to the residents.  It will be the governors who decide when to lift restrictions, hopefully made based on new cases in their state and not political pressure from the president who is most concerned about the up coming election.


----------



## Flopper (Mar 26, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> More leftist propaganda...
> 
> *As Hospitals Prepare for COVID-19, Life-Saving Trans Surgeries Are Delayed*
> 
> Could someone explain how SRS is lifesaving and more urgent than saving lives of infected with corona virus?


I would guess they are referring to the very high rate of suicides among transgenders.


----------



## james bond (Mar 26, 2020)

US virus deaths may top 80,000 despite confinement: study
					

COVID-19 could lead to more than 80,000 deaths in the US and overwhelm hospital capacity nationally as soon as early April even if social distancing measures are respected, new research showed Thursday.  The US death toll for the pandemic has already soared past 1,000, with 68,000 confirmed...




					news.yahoo.com
				




Statistics.  In this case, forecasting, like the weather forecast.

The naysayers will go with Mark Twain.  There are lies, damned lies, and statistics.


----------



## james bond (Mar 26, 2020)

'LUZERNE COUNTY (KDKA) — A Pennsylvania supermarket says they were forced to destroy more than $35,000 in food after a woman’s coronavirus prank involved intentionally coughing all over it.

On Wednesday, Gerrity’s Supermarket in Luzerne County, says the woman intentionally coughed on the fresh produce, a small section of the bakery and meat case.

The supermarket’s co-owner said he believes this was an attempt at a “very twisted prank.”'









						Twisted Coronavirus Prank: Pa. Supermarket Forced To Destroy More Than $35,000 In Food After Woman Intentionally Coughs All Over It
					

A Pennsylvania supermarket was forced to destroy more than $35,000 in food after a woman's coronavirus prank involved intentionally coughing all over it.




					pittsburgh.cbslocal.com
				




Worst I've read.  This woman should be charged as a TERRORIST!


----------



## Flopper (Mar 26, 2020)

james bond said:


> I've been listening to Dr. Fauci and not Trump on this.  To those taking COVID-19 lightly, this should convince you that even young people could get it a second time.  One would need more time to combat this and getting it second time quickly would mean an underlying condition.
> 
> "Washington (AFP) - There is a strong chance the new coronavirus could return in seasonal cycles, a senior US scientist said Wednesday, underscoring the urgent need to find a vaccine and effective treatments.
> 
> ...


Most other respiratory disease such as the flu and pneumonia that are spread through airborne droplets from coughs and sneezes are seasonal.  At this point it seems highly likely that Covid 19 will follow a similar pattern.  However with no vaccine that could be manufactured to cover billions of people and no antivirals, the most likely scenario is waves of infections followed by periods of normalcy which could easy last for several years.  But this depends on how effective social distancing is and how well we relieve shortages in our medical system.  If this does not happen, then we will see only dips in the number of cases between waves of infections.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 26, 2020)

james bond said:


> I've been listening to Dr. Fauci and not Trump on this.  To those taking COVID-19 lightly, this should convince you that even young people could get it a second time.  One would need more time to combat this and getting it second time quickly would mean an underlying condition.
> 
> "Washington (AFP) - There is a strong chance the new coronavirus could return in seasonal cycles, a senior US scientist said Wednesday, underscoring the urgent need to find a vaccine and effective treatments.
> 
> ...


dude, how bad can you be to get it twice in less than two months?  hly fk.


----------



## Kilroy2 (Mar 26, 2020)

Kilroy2 said:


> The government should be offering free surgical masks to the general public
> 
> damn the cost as the human cost may be to high


----------



## yowsa (Mar 26, 2020)

What are the overall daily death statistics for the U.S., Italy, Spain, the UK, South Korea, Japan, etc.? I'm not asking about China because the CCP lies.


----------



## depotoo (Mar 26, 2020)

but this changes with more testing


----------



## yowsa (Mar 26, 2020)

depotoo said:


> View attachment 315658
> but this changes with more testing


What I'm wondering about is what is the average daily rate of dying in those countries? Not to be cruel, old people die every day.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 26, 2020)

And now the bad news.
We are now number one in the world for recorded Coronavirus infections, having now passed both Italy and China.  We were already first in active cases.


Country,
OtherTotal
CasesNew
CasesTotal
DeathsNew
DeathsTotal
RecoveredActive
CasesSerious,
CriticalTot Cases/
1M popTot Deaths/
1M popUSA81,996+13,7851,177+1501,86478,9552,1122484China81,285+673,287+674,0513,9471,235562Italy80,589+6,2038,215+71210,36162,0133,6121,333136Spain56,347+6,8324,154+5077,01545,1783,1661,20589Germany43,646+6,323262+565,67337,711235213Iran29,406+2,3892,234+15710,45716,7152,74635027France29,155+3,9221,696+3654,94822,5113,37544726Switzerland11,811+914191+3813111,4891411,36522UK11,658+2,129578+11513510,9451631729


----------



## yowsa (Mar 26, 2020)

So it's endemic. How did the daily death rate change?


----------



## Death Angel (Mar 26, 2020)

Pogo said:


> And now the bad news.
> We are now number one in the world for recorded Coronavirus infections, having now passed both Italy and China.  We were already first in active cases.
> 
> 
> ...


And our death rate is FAR LOWER!


----------



## XponentialChaos (Mar 26, 2020)

The number of new cases has been hard to watch.

Luckily the deaths aren't too bad, yet.  This looks like it could get way worse.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 26, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...


Given the literal mountain of idiotic and false shit you have said about all this, I definitely would not trust you to be in the same building as me. You cannot be trusted and are an example of why we need enforced lockdowns.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 26, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > And now the bad news.
> ...



Lower than it was, that's for sure.  Noted that earlier today when our #Recovered finally outpaced #Dead.

And that's a good thing.  Doesn't pull us out of the fire but it gives us something to grab onto.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 26, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



What would like be like without a board moron like yourself. 

Of course you'll quote the "false shit" I've said......or not since you seem to (laughably) think people actually accept the turds you post.  
And thank you for showing how you are so in love with the state.

Not a surprised given you very low I.Q.  

You need someone to tell you when to piss.


----------



## james bond (Mar 26, 2020)

jc456 said:


> dude, how bad can you be to get it twice in less than two months? hly fk.



That's way too casual for me.  Let me just mark this here just in case .


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Mar 26, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


projected spread of corona by august


----------



## jc456 (Mar 26, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...


he will drink jim jones koolaid even when he knows it contains poison.  funny shit


----------



## jc456 (Mar 26, 2020)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...


then why are we quarantined?  you should put cotton in your ears, your brains are coming out.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 26, 2020)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Cut Bank Montana lookin' pretty good.

What's the white square in eastern Oregon?  Indian reservation?


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Mar 26, 2020)

Pogo said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...


yea, the lowly populated areas are the safest, hopefully it will not be very bad


----------



## L.K.Eder (Mar 26, 2020)

L.K.Eder said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...


check


----------



## Flopper (Mar 26, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> The number of new cases has been hard to watch.
> 
> Luckily the deaths aren't too bad, yet.  This looks like it could get way worse.


Trump was told the deaths could reach 2 million and he declared a national emergency then the stock market fell and he decide it was time for everybody to go back to work.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Mar 26, 2020)

Just now....

She just stated what I've been saying _since the Diamond Princess._

Either (1) R0 is wrong (e.g. as I've postulated, perhaps -- likely -- a trinominal) or (2) _the virus has a very high silent attack rate, _was here for months before we knew it, _and the cases it generated were in the noise of ordinary flu with negative tests, _which are endemic every year.

Or both.

*Literally since Diamond Princess was quarantined I've stated one or both had to be true.  I've pointed it out every single day in podcasts and Tickers.  It was obvious from the experience on the ship.  It was also obvious when Wuhan unlocked and didn't have an instant explosion in new cases.  It was obvious when South Korea was able to get the virus under control.  It was obvious when Japan didn't instantly detonate when they didn't lock anything down.*

Sweet Jesus... now Birx has flipped, along with Fauci.

*WE SHUT DOWN THE NATION WITHOUT EVIDENCE AND WE STILL HAVE GRANDSTANDING MAYORS AND GOVERNORS TRYING TO OUT-STUPID EACH OTHER!*

Yes, this bug is bad, _especially _if you're already medically compromised.  But then again so is pneumonia from any source in such an individual, and the "regular" flu nails plenty of people with those sorts of conditions all the time -- to the tune of _*tens of thousands of people a year in the United States.*_

So what -- you mean when your chief scary model dude says "aw ****, whack a few zeros -- like *three* -- off my prognosticated death rate" you might have a problem trying to continue defending *destroying the economy on purpose?

GO BACK TO WORK NOW.*

As for both Fauci and Birx, neither of whom has apologized for making statements and setting policy _*that has likely destroyed a quarter to a half of all small-business restaurants and bars, which will never re-open, while notching three million unemployed in the last week alone and ruining pension and retirement accounts that millions of people rely on?*_





__





						The Market Ticker  Error: Post Not Available
					





					market-ticker.org


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Mar 26, 2020)

Gay nurse dead and no med gear in gotham they're using trash bags ....my bestest bud in great neck said in queens Elmhurst is overrun 

It used to be praised as one of the planets greatest public hospitals for the poor n down trodden ....as I kid I wound up there in the er with a broken arm ...simply cause I was close to it ...I always was amazed how big it was


----------



## james bond (Mar 26, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Lower than it was, that's for sure. Noted that earlier today when our #Recovered finally outpaced #Dead.
> 
> And that's a good thing. Doesn't pull us out of the fire but it gives us something to grab onto.



What does it give to grab onto?  The recovered could get it again.  This respiratory virus cannot be beaten by recovery.  We need a vaccine and that is still some time away.  A successful testing or breakthrough is needed for something to grab onto.  Until then, we need to either make better our quarantine and sanitation (to a degree) in order to make progress and get out numbers down.  That would be flattening the curve and give us something to grab onto.  

The way it is now, the number of deaths will be really high.  We are no different from Italy and Spain.  The guy I know has lessened his bragging about Germany, as many more people have died in Eureopean countries, but he knows Germany has fought this virus well compared to other countries in Europe.  I'm not sure what country we can compare to.


----------



## SaxxyBlues (Mar 26, 2020)

WuhanFlu in a nutshell

I'm with Bill Gates I think we should stay hunkered
down to be on the safe side because the virus keeps
mutating.  I think we should be safe instead of sorry.


*It's Not "Just The Flu"*
Tuesday, March 17, 2020 5:05 a.m. by Tom King
Some insight from Kat Storti for those who continue to say..."It's just the flu".
"Feeling confused as to why Coronavirus is a bigger deal than Seasonal flu? Here it is in a nutshell. I hope this helps. Feel free to share this to others who don’t understand...
It has to do with RNA sequencing.... I.e. genetics.
Seasonal flu is an “all human virus”. The DNA/RNA chains that make up the virus are recognized by the human immune system. This means that your body has some immunity to it before it comes around each year... you get immunity two ways...through exposure to a virus, or by getting a flu shot.
Novel viruses, come from animals.... the WHO tracks novel viruses in animals, (sometimes for years watching for mutations). Usually these viruses only transfer from animal to animal (pigs in the case of H1N1) (birds in the case of the Spanish flu). But once, one of these animal viruses mutates, and starts to transfer from animals to humans... then it’s a problem, Why? Because we have no natural or acquired immunity.. the RNA sequencing of the genes inside the virus isn’t human, and the human immune system doesn’t recognize it so, we can’t fight it off.
Now.... sometimes, the mutation only allows transfer from animal to human, for years it’s only transmission is from an infected animal to a human before it finally mutates so that it can now transfer human to human... once that happens..we have a new contagion phase. And depending on the fashion of this new mutation, thats what decides how contagious, or how deadly it’s gonna be..
H1N1 was deadly....but it did not mutate in a way that was as deadly as the Spanish flu. It’s RNA was slower to mutate and it attacked its host differently, too.
Fast forward.
Now, here comes this Coronavirus... it existed in animals only, for nobody knows how long...but one day, at an animal market, in Wuhan China, in December 2019, it mutated and made the jump from animal to people. At first, only animals could give it to a person... But here is the scary part.... in just TWO WEEKS it mutated again and gained the ability to jump from human to human. Scientists call this quick ability, “slippery”
This Coronavirus, not being in any form a “human” virus (whereas we would all have some natural or acquired immunity). Took off like a rocket. And this was because, Humans have no known immunity...doctors have no known medicines for it.
And it just so happens that this particular mutated animal virus, changed itself in such a way the way that it causes great damage to human lungs..
That’s why Coronavirus is different from seasonal flu, or H1N1 or any other type of influenza.... this one is slippery AF. And it’s a lung eater...And, it’s already mutated AGAIN, so that we now have two strains to deal with, strain s, and strain L....which makes it twice as hard to develop a vaccine.
We really have no tools in our shed, with this. History has shown that fast and immediate closings of public places has helped in the past pandemics. Philadelphia and Baltimore were reluctant to close events in 1918 and they were the hardest hit in the US during the Spanish Flu.
Factoid: Henry VIII stayed in his room and allowed no one near him, till the Black Plague passed...(honestly...I understand him so much better now). Just like us, he had no tools in his shed, except social isolation...
And let me end by saying....right now it’s hitting older folks harder... but this genome is so slippery...if it mutates again (and it will). Who is to say, what it will do next.
Be smart folks... acting like you’re unafraid is so not sexy right now.
#flattenthecurve . Stay home folks... and share this to those that just are not catching on. "-Kat Storti


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 26, 2020)

Flopper said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > The number of new cases has been hard to watch.
> ...



Whoever said two million was irresponsible.  

They may have a predictive model, but they don't have enough info yet to really run it well.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 26, 2020)

james bond said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Lower than it was, that's for sure. Noted that earlier today when our #Recovered finally outpaced #Dead.
> ...



I simply meant it's a small sign of progress, that we're finally in the realm of more recovered than dead.  Mostly it means we've had enough TIME that recoveries are mounting.  Doesn't get us out of the woods or give us reason to unlax, but it's a start.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 26, 2020)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > TroglocratsRdumb said:
> ...



I know but why is there a stark white clearly-defined white box surrounded by red?

Where did you get this map?


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Mar 26, 2020)

Pogo said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


new York times, they got it from Columbia u, it is on the bottom of the picture


----------



## Pogo (Mar 26, 2020)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > TroglocratsRdumb said:
> ...



Is there a link for it?


----------



## Ame®icano (Mar 26, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > More leftist propaganda...
> ...



Is number higher than number of deaths from corona virus?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Mar 26, 2020)

As I understand it. If you’re in your 90s and or have underlying conditions such as cardiovascular disease, diabetes or hypertension, the odds o COVID-19 forcing hospitalization is less than 1%. Is this true?


----------



## Ame®icano (Mar 26, 2020)

Pogo said:


> And now the bad news.
> We are now number one in the world for recorded Coronavirus infections, having now passed both Italy and China.  We were already first in active cases.
> 
> 
> ...



Are you finally happy that we're number one? Popped that bottle yet?


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Mar 26, 2020)

Pogo said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


I didn't save the link, but you could probably do a web search on it


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Mar 26, 2020)

Pogo said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...











						Coronavirus Pt. 4: Lipkin Gets Hit, Testing Woes, Could the Models Be Wrong, Ikea Ventilators?, and What's Next (???) - Health Rising
					

Ian Lipkin Finally Gets Caught “If it can hit me, it can hit anybody.” Ian Lipkin Ian Lipkin, one of just a handful of renowned researchers to aggressively advocate for more funding for ME/CFS, has reported he has the virus. If anyone knows how to protect himself, Lipkin does. Lipkin […]



					www.healthrising.org


----------



## Pogo (Mar 26, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > And now the bad news.
> ...



Go forth and fuck yourself long time.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 26, 2020)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > TroglocratsRdumb said:
> ...



Thanks, that's an interesting study, should be required reading.

The three-tiered map on the page compares different scenaria for infection predictions:




--- but the NYT page whence it came provides animated progressively-timed maps.  There's also a set of predictor graphs, by state, forecasting when each one peaks.  Very interesting and sobering stuff.


----------



## Ame®icano (Mar 26, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



The fact is, you were cheering when we reached fourth, then celebrated when we became third, now you're playing innocent like it never happened, and shedding crocodile tears while rubbing your hands because you hope all this is going to hurt Trump. You're happy SOB because Americans are dying, while praising China and their propaganda.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 27, 2020)

So, New York had another 100 pass.  Sad for them.

Still down from the last few days....

But with the piling on of cases....I am still worried for them.  

New Jersey won't let you in if you have New York plates. Wow.

Cases are increasing the rate seems to have steadied out.

Since mid Feb....300,000+ have died from other causes.

Just in the U.S.

Hell, millions have died globally.  When your life span is 75 years and you have 7 million people on the earth...it's going to be a great many.


----------



## U2Edge (Mar 27, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > As of end of day Eastern Time United States March 24, 2020:
> ...



As of end of day Eastern Time United States March 26, 2020:

*Infection Totals by Country:*

1. United States - 85,594
2. China - 81,340
3. Italy - 80,589
4. Spain - 57,786
5. Germany - 43,938
6. France - 29,155
7. Japan - 1,387

*Infection Totals by U.S. State:*

1. New York - 38,977
2. New Jersey - 6,876
3. California - 4,044
4. Washington - 3,207
5. Florida - 2,484
6. Pennsylvania - 1,718
7. West Virginia - 76


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Mar 27, 2020)

Let it peak and let level 4 bio weapons  half assed chicom  nature take its course


----------



## U2Edge (Mar 27, 2020)

The Following is from *COWBOYTED* and shows what happens if we do not get this day by day growth under control. It shows projections every day out to a month from now. It explains perfectly why returning non-essential services to work instead of remaining locked up would be a disaster. Thanks to *COWBOYTED* for the table and projections based on current daily growth rates:





"
Simple
*Fail to prepare, prepare to fail.

This is awful, at this rate of growth US will have more cases than the rest of the world combined in three weeks. US is experiencing 30% growth per day (it has been in the 20s for three days). Europe is is a good marker (EU would be better)... I have done numbers below to show you projections:*


USEuropeChinaItalyNew YorkPoplulation(m)327.2512.413866019.5Cases(26/3/20)               85,653             286,450           81,782              80,589              37,258Case/Million2625595913431911Growth Rate%27%14%0.02%8%25%Projection27 March 2020        108,779.31        326,553.00      81,798.36         87,036.12         46,572.5028 March 2020             138,150             372,270           81,815              93,999              58,21629 March 2020             175,450             424,388           81,831            101,519              72,77030 March 2020             222,822             483,803           81,847            109,640              90,96231 March 2020             282,984             551,535           81,864            118,412            113,70201 April 2020             359,389             628,750           81,880            127,885            142,12802 April 2020             456,424             716,775           81,897            138,115            177,66003 April 2020             579,659             817,123           81,913            149,165            222,07504 April 2020             736,167             931,521           81,929            161,098            277,59405 April 2020             934,931          1,061,934           81,946            173,986            346,99206 April 2020          1,187,363          1,210,604           81,962            187,904            433,74007 April 2020          1,507,951          1,380,089           81,978            202,937            542,17508 April 2020          1,915,098          1,573,301           81,995            219,172            677,71909 April 2020          2,432,174          1,793,563           82,011            236,705            847,14910 April 2020          3,088,861          2,044,662           82,028            255,642         1,058,93611 April 2020          3,922,854          2,330,915           82,044            276,093         1,323,67012 April 2020          4,982,024          2,657,243           82,061            298,181         1,654,58813 April 2020          6,327,171          3,029,257           82,077            322,035         2,068,23414 April 2020          8,035,507          3,453,353           82,093            347,798         2,585,29315 April 2020        10,205,094          3,936,823           82,110            375,622         3,231,61616 April 2020        12,960,469          4,487,978           82,126            405,672         4,039,52017 April 2020        16,459,796          5,116,295           82,143            438,125         5,049,40118 April 2020        20,903,941          5,832,576           82,159            473,175         6,311,75119 April 2020        26,548,004          6,649,137           82,175            511,029         7,889,68820 April 2020        33,715,966          7,580,016           82,192            551,912         9,862,11021 April 2020        42,819,276          8,641,218           82,208            596,065       12,327,63822 April 2020        54,380,481          9,850,989           82,225            643,750       15,409,54823 April 2020        69,063,211        11,230,127           82,241            695,25024 April 2020        87,710,278        12,802,345           82,258            750,87025 April 2020      111,392,053        14,594,673           82,274            810,939
These are projections if nothing changes and growth rates continue but with out some major adjustment US is on course to pass out Europe (a population twice its size ) by 7th of April.

*These figures say that the President shouldn't be talking about Easter in church but a full lockdown. US has to get there growth rate to Italy at least (<10%). This is just one month projection and any one can bitch about them. But this is faster than any vaccine...*

To get these number down to under 10% will mean the economy will suffer. We are talking lockdowns and pretty serious ones.

Honestly if I was in a mild area state... I would go full lockdown with other states beside me and then put national guard in place to stop people coming in until they can prove they don't have the virus. "


----------



## fncceo (Mar 27, 2020)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Let it peak and let level 4 bio weapons



Human Influenza is only BSL-2, SARS is BSL-3.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 27, 2020)

Pangolins are the most illegally traded animal in the world, and used in traditional Chinese medicine


Xiang is "convinced" of the link between the coronavirus and pangolins, as was suggested by a study from South China Agricultural University researchers in early February, who studied more than 1,000 samples from wild animals.

Xiang says the evidence for those claims actually "already exists" in a paper from October 2019, which published genome sequences of sick pangolins smuggled from Malaysia to China, finding evidence of coronaviruses.

This latest novel coronavirus could likely be "a hybrid of two very similar coronaviruses" as suggested in another recent paper, Xiang says.

"The virus was probably unable to infect humans directly through bats, so it had to go through an intermediate animal to further mutate in order to infect humans," Xiang told DW.

Humans defense mechanisms keep us safe — mostly

While the devastation of such outbreaks is difficult to predict, Stuart Neil, head of virology at King's College London, says "in the grand scheme of things," events like this "don't happen very often."

"We're probably exposed to these viruses from other species much more often than we get transfers of new viruses from animals and these sustained epidemics," he told DW.

The reason for that, Neil says, is "due to our intrinsic defensive mechanisms." There is no such thing as an inherently deadly virus, he points out, because what may be harmless to one species, as shown by the numerous coronaviruses that circulate in bats, may be deadly to another.

"It's entirely dependent on the defense mechanisms of the host species and whether they can live in harmony with a virus or not."

Such epidemics are becoming more likely, though, as humans increasingly encroach on the habitats of wild animals, he warns, saying that "humans are exposed to these viruses because of how they behave and interact with animals."









						Coronavirus: From bats to pangolins, how do viruses reach us? | DW | 26.03.2020
					

Pangolins are now confirmed carriers of viruses closely related to SARS-CoV-2. But as with SARS and MERS, bats are the most likely original source. Scientists believe bats' unique genetic quirks make them ideal hosts.




					www.dw.com


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Mar 27, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > U2Edge said:
> ...



Here is a fact:

The first known outbreak occurred in early December of 2019 and the spread was not fully understood until late December of 2019 to early January of 2020.

So now when you take that into account you realize the amount of people that have been infected and not tested around the World is higher than the confirm cases should tell you a lot more but my bet you will lie and deny this and why?

If you know there were more cases that were not caught because people were misdiagnosed or were asymptomatic then you would realize the fatality rate of the virus is lower than the number those like you use, and you can not have that happen in a election because if the number is lower it mean the virus is not as deadly as first thought but just very contagious...

I know you and the left will dispute what I wrote and later claim you were going off the misleading data to support your hysteria but if you had any sense in that head of yours you would know many have been infected and either got over it or are asymptomatic while never being tested!


----------



## MindWars (Mar 27, 2020)

Meanwhile you demonic rats beg for this shit in the US


----------



## percysunshine (Mar 27, 2020)

Mindful said:


> Pangolins are the most illegally traded animal in the world, and used in traditional Chinese medicine
> 
> 
> Xiang is "convinced" of the link between the coronavirus and pangolins, as was suggested by a study from South China Agricultural University researchers in early February, who studied more than 1,000 samples from wild animals.
> ...



That looks a heck of alot like a west Texas armadillo.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 27, 2020)

percysunshine said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Pangolins are the most illegally traded animal in the world, and used in traditional Chinese medicine
> ...



I wouldn't know. I've never been there.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 27, 2020)

Yesterday, 2,700 people died from Corona globaly.

While 150,000 died from other causes.  The percentages are increasing.

2,000 died in the leading four countries....Italy, Spain, France & Iran.  

Take them out of the picture and the rest of the world does not look so bad (not saying this is good).

Belgum is on the uptick.

U.S. deaths remain low despite all the increase in cases.  (relatively speaking).

Michigan is certainly not looking good.  Neither is Louisiana.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 27, 2020)

New England, in general, is carrying most of the load.

Must be the sea air.


----------



## U2Edge (Mar 27, 2020)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



I'm a Republican, a Bush/McCain Republican. 

You can't know what the exact death rate is until you have a large volume of testing. Trump sat on his hands in January and February when it came to ramping up testing. When you don't know what the true death rate is, from a policy perspective, you MUST assume the worse. To do anything less would be grossly negligent and irresponsible. 

The United States is NOW the epicenter of the pandemic with over 85,000 cases, more than any country on the planet. The United States had its first confirmed case on January 19, 2020. If the United States had closely followed Chinese lockdown procedures in January and February, we'd only have maybe a 1,000 cases at best, kind of like Japan that only has 1,387 cases. The United States had a head start in fighting this pandemic and Trump failed to take it. 

The factoid that illustrates Trump's failure is Japan's confirmed cases compared to United States confirmed cases:
*CONFIRMED CASES OF CORONAVIRUS:*
United States: 85,906

Japan: 1,387


Japan is 27 times larger, in population, than the State of Louisiana, but only has half as many cases of the virus as Louisiana. 

The United States could have been like Japan, but Trump failed to act in January and February.


----------



## james bond (Mar 27, 2020)

Mindful said:


> Pangolins are the most illegally traded animal in the world, and used in traditional Chinese medicine
> 
> 
> Xiang is "convinced" of the link between the coronavirus and pangolins, as was suggested by a study from South China Agricultural University researchers in early February, who studied more than 1,000 samples from wild animals.
> ...




I saw something a skosh different as to the cause on 60 Mins Australia.  Worth re-watching.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 27, 2020)

james bond said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Pangolins are the most illegally traded animal in the world, and used in traditional Chinese medicine
> ...



Here's something similar: I couldn't get over people in flip flops strolling nonchalantly around through blood, urine, excrement.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 27, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



Actually the *fact* is that you're an asshole troll who's had his lying ass whupped by me on other topics, so you're slinking in here making shit up out of your own butthurt.  Go git chew some butthurt cream, get into the habit of knowing at least something of what your'e talking about before you embarrass yourself, and get the fuck out of my sight.

Fact _that_, troll.


----------



## Ame®icano (Mar 27, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > The fact is, you were cheering when we reached fourth, then celebrated when we became third, now you're playing innocent like it never happened, and shedding crocodile tears while rubbing your hands because you hope all this is going to hurt Trump. You're happy SOB because Americans are dying, while praising China and their propaganda.
> ...



Making shit up? Let's see...



Pogo said:


> US now has 24,325 active cases of COVID-19, more than any country in the world except Italy.





Pogo said:


> WE'RE NUMBER FOUR!  WE'RE NUMBER FOUR!



Those are the facts. These are some of your posts. You were announcing and moving up a graphs while rooting for it. 
Just as you were praising Chinese and their methods, while spitting on ours. Or you gonna deny that too?


----------



## james bond (Mar 27, 2020)

Mindful said:


> Here's something similar: I couldn't get over people in flip flops strolling nonchalantly around through blood, urine, excrement.



We're not used to seeing wild animal markets because our society hides the meat market and slaughter from us.  It would be shocking to our senses to see our pets being slaughtered for food in front of us, but we aren't that much different.  I'm not sure which is more inhumane or cruel to the animals.  Now, China is cracking down on these markets due to coronavirus.  I think it was due to the illegal market and the stress those animals were under.  They were shipped from around the world to a few wet markets and then caged in crowded quarters.  Then it got to the people who butcher them.  There's also the seafood market story, but I'm not as familiar with that story.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 27, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



YES, MAKING SHIT UP EXACTLY.  Thanks for the documentation.

The fact that you can't understand sarcasm when you see it is a function of your inferior intelligence.  
Stay stupid, Stupid.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 27, 2020)

james bond said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Here's something similar: I couldn't get over people in flip flops strolling nonchalantly around through blood, urine, excrement.
> ...



The standards of hygiene were appalling.


----------



## james bond (Mar 27, 2020)

Damnit.  Our cruise ship is farked.

"U.S. Navy and Marine Corps service members in Guam were ordered on Wednesday to break their own quarantine to set up makeshift shelters for U.S. troops coming off a nuclear-powered aircraft carrier, where an outbreak of the novel coronavirus is rapidly spreading within the hulls of the ship.

Some of the U.S. troops at Naval Base Guam, located on the western side of the U.S. territory at Apra Harbor, were assembled into 100-man working parties to begin transforming some of the base’s facilities into temporary quarantine shelters for some of the 5,000 service members arriving from the aircraft carrier USS Theodore Roosevelt, a naval vessel where COVID-19 is spreading. "









						‘We’re Fucked’: Aircraft Carrier Outbreak Sends Troops Scrambling
					

And the fallout isn’t just aboard the USS Roosevelt. In Kuwait, the brigade deployed to deter Iran is now caught in the Pentagon’s 60-day movement freeze.



					www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## g5000 (Mar 27, 2020)

Six days ago:











Four days ago:












Three days ago:









Two days ago:








Yesterday:






Today:


----------



## g5000 (Mar 27, 2020)

Over 1,000 deaths in less than a week.  And climbing.


----------



## Flopper (Mar 27, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


No sure what a predictive model might look like when you are dealing with a highly contagious virus that can be spread by people with mild or no symptoms at all. Couple that with a test that scientists are questioning the accuracy and your predictive model may well be a little short of an educated guess.    In South Korea, a women going about her daily life, exposed over a 1000 people to the virus and infected hundreds.  








						‘Patient 31’ upended South Korea’s coronavirus-containment efforts, showcasing importance of testing and social distancing
					

South Korea’s outsized efforts at containment were dealt a significant blow by the 31st known coronavirus case there.




					www.oregonlive.com


----------



## WEATHER53 (Mar 27, 2020)

depotoo said:


> View attachment 315658
> but this changes with more testing


USA tied for 2nd lowest death rate per million population: 3
Roughly a .03% chance for any person in the USA to die from this and not the bullshit 1.2-1.5% mortality rates you have seen deliberately erroneously  thrown around by the panic  inducing America haters


----------



## Ame®icano (Mar 27, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Sarcasm, right.

Few days ago you were cheering how we're climbing to top spot and praising Chinese on great jobs they're doing, despite of them being months ahead of us with their outbreak. 

Don't worry, lefties, what you're doing is not unexpected from you and your sort. We knew it would happen, cause that's what you do, it's in your nature.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 27, 2020)

james bond said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Pangolins are the most illegally traded animal in the world, and used in traditional Chinese medicine
> ...


speaking of Australia, anyone know that old Tommy Hanks and his wife are out of isolation and cured?  And nothing from them.  Just the pronouncement of them having it and then they disappeared, instead of closing their attention of their fate that hey, it wasn't too bad.  Never had any symptoms.  disingenuous, every mthr fking leftist.  always and often.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 27, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



I'm trying right now to remember the last time you posted a single goddam thing that was on-topic, productive, informative, or simply not trolling or purveying bullshit.

I'm not coming up with a goddam thing.  

Onto Ignore you go, where you can fuck yourself all you like.  Poof goes the poofter.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 27, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


well you were cheering.  no other way to look at it.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 27, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


you've never come up with a damn thing.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 27, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 315658
> ...



Actually that's four.  48 hours ago (or less) it was two, so it's doubled.

Last column.


Country,
OtherTotal
CasesNew
CasesTotal
DeathsNew
DeathsTotal
RecoveredActive
CasesSerious,
CriticalTot Cases/
1M popTot Deaths/
1M popUSA96,920+11,4851,473+1782,45392,9942,4632934Italy86,498+5,9099,134+91910,95066,4143,7321,431151China81,340+553,292+574,5883,4601,034572Spain64,059+6,2734,934+5699,35749,7684,1651,370106Germany49,344+5,406321+545,67343,350235894France32,964+3,8091,995+2995,70025,2693,78750531Iran32,332+2,9262,378+14411,13318,8212,89338528UK14,543+2,885759+18113513,64916321411


----------



## Ame®icano (Mar 27, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Yeah, you were on topic every single time. You were posting charts and celebrating our numbers going up. I was too on topic, pointing to your posts that were doing just that. 

Tell us again, how China is better than us in addressing the crisis.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Mar 27, 2020)

Quarantine Quarantine
Have you seen?
This song
It's really mean


----------



## Ame®icano (Mar 27, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



Of course he did. Just look other lefties, they can't even hide how happy they are for just a small chance that this outbreak will hurt Trump's chances for reelection.

I am not saying they should support Trump no matter what, but they should not add gasoline to fire that has nothing to do with him. 

This is Trump's Katrina, Trump's 9/11, Trump's Pearl Harbor... just some of the headlines they were, and still are  cheering to. And even if/ or when situation get's better, and when we analyze all that happened, and why, and see complete aftermath, they would still find the reason to blame Trump, even if he have record that is better than his predecessor or record of other countries.


----------



## toobfreak (Mar 27, 2020)

Mindful said:


> The virus was probably unable to infect humans directly through bats, so it had to go through an intermediate animal to further mutate in order to infect humans.





 Put another way, we are yet again a victim of man's sins.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 27, 2020)

so notice how all of the counts jumped after the fk in europe admits he got his modelling wrong.  people, we've been in limited contact and yet numbers spike?  anyone, and I mean anyone believes that nonsense is truly a sheeple.


----------



## Flopper (Mar 27, 2020)

james bond said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Here's something similar: I couldn't get over people in flip flops strolling nonchalantly around through blood, urine, excrement.
> ...


There is evidence that many of the viruses that have led to epidemics such as SARS, Ebola, and the current coronavirus have come from animals.   Viruses are continuously changing as a result of genetic selection. They undergo subtle genetic changes through mutation and major genetic changes through recombination. When changes occur in a virus being hosted by an animal which makes humans or another animal a suitable host and the new host is in close contact then the new changed virus can attack it's new host.  This is fairly common in both China and Africa because humans are in much closer contact with animals than in most other parts of the world. It's not uncommon to have yard animals, livestock, and even wild animals sharing quarters with humans.  Live animals are commonly displayed in the markets for purchase as food, pets, or for breeding purposes which makes a virus jump from animal to human all the more likely.  In Wuhan, a fish market was one the first places investigated in trying to trace the origin of the coronavirus.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 27, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



I think we just said the same thing.

I just left out the hype about the virus itself.

South Korea has 138 deaths so far (wonder how many flu deaths they've had.).

So yes, "case 31" did infect a lot of people and it looks like they are dealing with it just fine.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 27, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 315658
> ...



Is anyone sharing data on who is dying (age groupings) ?

We are now at 1,200.  In the same time, 350,000 Americans have died from other causes.

Just wondering what the age grouping is.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 27, 2020)

I still want to see the graph with h1n1 vs china virus first thirty days!!!! who's got it?


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 27, 2020)

Italy (closing in on 1,000) for today, France, Spain, and Iran account for about 2,000 of todays (so far) 2,800.  USA is over 200 and Belgum and Holland both are over a 100.

The rest of the world continues to die from other shit.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 27, 2020)

How come worldometers can giver serious vs other for the world, but not the U.S.

We are nearing 100,000 cases.  How many are serious ?  Using the world average it would be about 5% or 5,000.

A county of 330,000,000 shut down over 5,000 ?

It blows the mind.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 27, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> How come worldometers can giver serious vs other for the world, but not the U.S.
> 
> We are nearing 100,000 cases.  How many are serious ?  Using the world average it would be about 5% or 5,000.
> 
> ...



It's right here in the charts.  Always has been.  Column 8.


Country,
OtherTotal
CasesNew
CasesTotal
DeathsNew
DeathsTotal
RecoveredActive
CasesSerious,
CriticalTot Cases/
1M popTot Deaths/
1M popUSA100,037+14,6021,536+2412,46596,0362,4633025Italy86,498+5,9099,134+91910,95066,4143,7321,431151China81,340+553,292+574,5883,4601,034572Spain64,059+6,2734,934+5699,35749,7684,1651,370106Germany50,178+6,240338+716,65843,182235994France32,964+3,8091,995+2995,70025,2693,78750531Iran32,332+2,9262,378+14411,13318,8212,89338528UK14,543+2,885759+18113513,64916321411


Notice also that we have eclipsed the 100,000 mark, first country in the world to hit six figures.  Didn't take long.

What do you mean by "shut down over 5000"?  Five thousand what?


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 27, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > How come worldometers can giver serious vs other for the world, but not the U.S.
> ...



Serious cases


----------



## jc456 (Mar 27, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > depotoo said:
> ...


I did notice that the flu death count went up another thousand on the CDC site since Monday.  Oops!!!!


----------



## jc456 (Mar 27, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> How come worldometers can giver serious vs other for the world, but not the U.S.
> 
> We are nearing 100,000 cases.  How many are serious ?  Using the world average it would be about 5% or 5,000.
> 
> ...


the number recovered isn't increasing either. Death count going up, total going up, but no one's recovering?  no fking way.


----------



## depotoo (Mar 27, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > depotoo said:
> ...


I know some local newspapers hve been in some areas.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 27, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > How come worldometers can giver serious vs other for the world, but not the U.S.
> ...



Thanks.


Pogo said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > How come worldometers can giver serious vs other for the world, but not the U.S.
> ...



Thanks.

I don't get those columns.  Do I need to toggle something ?


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 27, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > WEATHER53 said:
> ...



Can you share the site URL.

I would be grateful


----------



## Pogo (Mar 27, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



I dunno, they just show up here.  Are they not in the quote either?

The column labeled "serious/critical" is showing 2463.  Still don't know what "5000" means.

Here's the link so you can see the whole page.  It's the table we've been using and posting throughout.


----------



## depotoo (Mar 27, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...


They went from 555 to 1477




__





						United States Coronavirus COVID-19 Deaths - March 2022 Data
					

United States recorded 958621 Coronavirus Deaths since the epidemic began, according to the World Health Organization (WHO). In addition, United States reported 79255936 <b><a href=/united-states/coronavirus-cases>Coronavirus Cases</a></b>. This page includes a chart with historical data for the...




					tradingeconomics.com


----------



## Pogo (Mar 27, 2020)

depotoo said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Off the topic but ---- HOW are y'all getting that blue box when you post links?  I've seen that several times.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 27, 2020)

So we’re testing 100,000 a day and the count went up and the media peaked its fear tactic


----------



## excalibur (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 27, 2020)

depotoo said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



This was the flu or the corona virus.

I was hoping for a site that gave flu statistics.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Mar 27, 2020)

17,000 new cases today and 300 more deaths.

Not good.


----------



## james bond (Mar 27, 2020)

excalibur said:


>



Lol.  And be careful opening your Amazon packages.  I'll start wearing gloves when I do.









						Amazon Delivery Guy Spits on Package, Caught on Video
					

An Amazon delivery guy was caught spitting on a package and appearing to use his hand to smear it, as well.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## MindWars (Mar 27, 2020)

james bond said:


> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




What else do you expect from mental nut jobs. They are running rampent......Like roaches set free from a trap lol.


----------



## Leo123 (Mar 27, 2020)

In the U.S.....IF you get Coronavirus, you have a 98.6% chance of NOT dying.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 27, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> 17,000 new cases today and 300 more deaths.
> 
> Not good.



Actually closer to 400 deaths so far and the day ain't over.

But....again, New York is at 140 with New Jersey doing 25.  Was not a good day for Cali, Washington, LA, or Michigan.

Lots of states that still are in single digits (deaths).

4 states in triple digits.  New York way out in front of everyone.

2 are at 90 so soon to get there.

Will again remind people that 350,000 americans have died from other causes since mid February....


----------



## jc456 (Mar 27, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > 17,000 new cases today and 300 more deaths.
> ...


12 days of isolation and it’s worse? You believe them?


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 27, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



Yes.

New York is in a shit storm.  

But the cases are flattening out.  

It takes time for this to run it's course.  

Other states are creeping up.

Am I alarmed ?  No.  

There will be outbreaks.  

This shutdown stuff is simply stupid.


----------



## otto105 (Mar 27, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> In the U.S.....IF you get Coronavirus, you have a 98.6% chance of NOT dying.



What's the rate for lung damage?


----------



## james bond (Mar 27, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > 17,000 new cases today and 300 more deaths.
> ...



We really don't know about Cali right now as it just started testing.  I heard something like capacity to test 5000 per day today.  To tell you the truth, we're not saying sh*t rat now.  Regular people who have the symptoms or don't have it can't get free testing now.  You fill out a questionnaire online and they either approve or reject.  I think you can drive up and get tested now.  Hope they have the good test kits.









						Coronavirus cases hit 2 largest US cities differently
					

LOS ANGELES (AP) — Los Angeles recorded its first case of coronavirus five weeks before New York City, yet it's New York that is now the U.S. epicenter of the disease. Public health officials are keeping a wary eye and warning that LA could end up being as hard hit as New York in coming weeks...




					apnews.com


----------



## jc456 (Mar 27, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...


People are probably sick, corona? No. We’re locked up in our homes on bullshit and we just take it without proof of  threat. Zip. 

Again, let’s see h1n1 counts vs China virus counts first thirty days.  You know, evidence it’s worse? Yep, it’s bullshit.


----------



## Likkmee (Mar 27, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> In the U.S.....IF you get Coronavirus, you have a 98.6% chance of NOT dying.


But if you buy a lotto ticket you stand a 99.762 chance of not winning


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 27, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



I still want to see a flu dashboard.

The last I heard was the U.S. was at 150 pediatric flu deaths.

Seems like that is where we should be spending our resources.

I wonder if they think precautions don't work.  If not, then why isn't the whole of our leadership getting sick.  They violate the 10 person rule everyday.


----------



## Leo123 (Mar 28, 2020)

Likkmee said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > In the U.S.....IF you get Coronavirus, you have a 98.6% chance of NOT dying.
> ...


You have a 98% chance of not 'winning' the Coronavirus.   What's your point?


----------



## Leo123 (Mar 28, 2020)

otto105 said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > In the U.S.....IF you get Coronavirus, you have a 98.6% chance of NOT dying.
> ...


Why don't YOU tell us?


----------



## Likkmee (Mar 28, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...


None at all. I figure the thread needed a bump. So do I. Got one ?


----------



## bluzman61 (Mar 28, 2020)

Likkmee said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > Likkmee said:
> ...


MY point is if the Wu Flu doesn't kill you, something else WILL.


----------



## Likkmee (Mar 28, 2020)

bluzman61 said:


> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...


I already had that dream(vision) I only had 15 shots. There were 20 of them.


----------



## Leo123 (Mar 28, 2020)

bluzman61 said:


> MY point is if the Wu Flu doesn't kill you, something else WILL.



Yep, the panty-shitting momma's boy-"Metro Sexual" men will mess their pants while the REAL the MEN will carry on and face danger, the women will wring their hand until the MEN solve the problem.   That's they way it always is you know.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 28, 2020)

USA hit 400 deaths today.  New York and New Jersey still getting slammed.

Now Michigan and Louisiana starting to look bad.


----------



## Leo123 (Mar 28, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> USA hit 400 deaths today.  New York and New Jersey still getting slammed.
> 
> Now Michigan and Louisiana starting to look bad.


You have a good chance of surviving then.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 28, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > USA hit 400 deaths today.  New York and New Jersey still getting slammed.
> ...



I'll survive the virus.

The rest of the stupidity...I am not so sure.


----------



## Flopper (Mar 28, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...


They handled it well simply because responding to epidemics is a national priority plus this is not their first rodeo.  You can bet they did not spend 2 weeks trying decide who would responsible for what.


----------



## Flopper (Mar 28, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> USA hit 400 deaths today.  New York and New Jersey still getting slammed.
> 
> Now Michigan and Louisiana starting to look bad.


A research study released today by University of Washington Epidemiologists predict 80,000 deaths in the US by August.








						Univ. of Washington researchers predict 80,000 COVID-19 deaths in U.S. by July
					

If gaps in health care resources aren’t filled, more than 80,000 Americans will die over the next four months due to the coronavirus pandemic, epidemiologists at the University of Washington… Read More




					www.geekwire.com


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 28, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > USA hit 400 deaths today.  New York and New Jersey still getting slammed.
> ...



That is what Fauci was quoting.

About as many as a bad flu season.


----------



## U2Edge (Mar 28, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > U2Edge said:
> ...



As of end of day Eastern Time United States March 27, 2020:

*Infection Totals by Country:*

1. United States - 104,256
2. Italy - 86,498
3. China - 81,394
4. Spain - 65,719
5. Germany - 53,340
6. France - 32,964
7. Japan - 1,499

*Infection Totals by U.S. State:*

1. New York - 46,262
2. New Jersey - 8,825
3. California - 4,905
4. Washington - 3,700
5. Florida - 3,198
6. Pennsylvania - 2,218
7. West Virginia - 96


----------



## Mindful (Mar 28, 2020)

Don't forget the masks.


----------



## sparky (Mar 28, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> Its disgusting that there are people attempting to minimize the tragedy that is happening


It's worse to panic

~S~


----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 28, 2020)

New Yorkers round up in progress








						Rhode Island hunting down New Yorkers seeking coronavirus refuge
					

Rhode Island plans to send the National Guard out to knock door-to-door in an attempt to hunt down anyone who has arrived in the tiny state from New York City during the coronavirus pandemic. State police, meanwhile, have begun pulling over cars with New York state plates.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## U2Edge (Mar 28, 2020)

sparky said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > Its disgusting that there are people attempting to minimize the tragedy that is happening
> ...



There were 54,000 infections in the United States at the end of the day on March 24. At the end of the day on March 27, yesterday, that total had nearly DOUBLED to 104,000 infections. That level of exponential growth will produce nearly 5 million infections by Easter Sunday and over 100 million infections by the end of April in the United States. *If that were to a happen, one million Americans would die before the end of April. *The daily infection rate increase is around 20% to 25% increases on the previous day. That needs to be cut below 8% in the next few days. Italy has cut their daily infection rate increase to below 8% and right now they are on tract to have only 1.3% of their population infected by the end of April. At the current infection rate increase, the United States is going to have 33% of their population infected by the end of April. If the United States had only a 1% infected by the end of April, deaths would be about 30,000. 

So the issue is, how many Americans do you want to die from coronavirus by the end of April, 30,000 or 1 million?* LOCK DOWN THE ENTIRE COUNTRY and lets save 970,000 peoples lives before the end of April!*


----------



## Corazon (Mar 28, 2020)

Here's something similar: I couldn't get over people in flip flops strolling nonchalantly around through blood, urine, excrement.

[/QUOTE]
What the hell! They also sell cats and dogs


----------



## JoeMoma (Mar 28, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> > U2Edge said:
> ...


That infection rate will taper off as we progress along the curve that we are trying to flatten.


----------



## Death Angel (Mar 28, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> I'm a Republican, a Bush/McCain Republican


That tells us a lot. A Republican Progressive


----------



## U2Edge (Mar 28, 2020)

JoeMoma said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > sparky said:
> ...



I hope so and I'm looking for the daily figures to show that is happening. It has not happened yet.


----------



## Death Angel (Mar 28, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > U2Edge said:
> ...



Look how fast this thing drops after it peaks. I predict this sudden drop will happen for us in a couple weeks


----------



## depotoo (Mar 28, 2020)

Florida today with ages, hospitalizations, etc



less than 10% of over 39,000 tested show positve


----------



## jc456 (Mar 28, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > USA hit 400 deaths today.  New York and New Jersey still getting slammed.
> ...


We’re over 24,000 flu deaths. Didn’t hear shit from you?


----------



## MindWars (Mar 28, 2020)

Oh look  since MW can't post chit look how g.d. 3 mo old stories have to be commented on to keep this chit alive lmfao.


----------



## g5000 (Mar 28, 2020)

g5000 said:


> Six days ago:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Today's count.

Total cases: 105,470

Total deaths: 1,711

Almost 500 deaths in the past 24 hours.

And climbing.


----------



## MindWars (Mar 28, 2020)

Have you fools not noticed a long time ago  they changed the name from WUHAN virus to COVID19 you have no idea WTH any of it means nor what the hell it means thaat's how easy this chit is .  Tell the sheep anything and they run with it.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 28, 2020)

MindWars said:


> Have you fools not noticed a long time ago  they changed the name from WUHAN virus to COVID19 you have no idea WTH any of it means nor what the hell it means thaat's how easy this chit is .  Tell the sheep anything and they run with it.



*CO*rona *VI*rus *D*isease *- 19*, the number standing for the year it appeared, 2019. Thus, "the disease caused by the coronavirus that appeared in 2019".

"Coronavirus" (in general) is a family of viruses that includes many, this being the latest mutation.

"Wuhan" is not an acronym anyway.  "COVID-19" is.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 28, 2020)

Worldometer has adjusted its format, now shows the world total at top followed by individual countries.
Also a new column for "First case".  That's informative.


Country,
OtherTotal
CasesNew
CasesTotal
DeathsNew
DeathsTotal
RecoveredActive
CasesSerious,
CriticalTot Cases/
1M popDeaths/
1M pop1st
caseWorld629,910+33,59828,973+1,632138,089462,84824,28280.83.7Jan 10USA112,560+8,4341,878+1823,219107,4632,6663406Jan 20Italy86,4989,13410,95066,4143,7321,431151Jan 29China81,394+543,295+374,9713,128886572Jan 10Spain72,248+6,5295,812+67412,28554,1514,1651,545124Jan 30Germany53,340+2,469399+486,65846,2831,5816375Jan 26Iran35,408+3,0762,517+13911,67921,2123,20642230Feb 18France32,9641,9955,70025,2693,78750531Jan 23UK17,089+2,5461,019+26013515,93516325215Jan 30Switzerland13,377+449242+111,53011,6052801,54628Feb 24Netherlands9,762+1,159639+9339,12076157037Feb 26S. Korea9,478+146144+54,8114,523591853Jan 19Belgium9,134+1,850353+641,0637,71878978830Feb 03Austria8,030+33368+102257,7371288928Feb 24Turkey5,69892425,564241681Mar 09Portugal5,170+902100+24435,0278950710Mar 01Canada4,782+25553544,3731201271Jan 24Norway3,973+20220+173,946767334Feb 25Australia3,635+25714+11703,451231430.5Jan 24Brazil3,477+6093+163,378296160.4Feb 24Israel3,460+42512893,359504001Feb 20Sweden3,069105162,94821430410Jan 30Czechia2,541+2629112,521342370.8Feb 29Malaysia2,320+15927+13201,97354720.8Jan 24Denmark2,201+15565+1312,13510938011Feb 26Ireland2,1212252,094594304Feb 28Chile1,909+2996+1611,84271000.3Mar 02Luxembourg1,831+22618+3401,773252,92529Feb 28Ecuador1,823+19648+731,772581033Feb 28Japan1,499494041,04656120.4Jan 14Poland1,481+9217+171,4573390.4Mar 03Romania1,452+16030+41391,28334752Feb 25Pakistan1,420+4712+1291,379760.05Feb 25Russia1,264+2284491,211890.03Jan 30Thailand1,245+1096+1971,14211180.09Jan 12Saudi Arabia1,203+994+1371,1626350.1Mar 01South Africa1,1701311,1387200.02Mar 04Finland1,167+1269+2101,148322112Jan 28Indonesia1,155+109102+155999440.4Mar 01Philippines1,075+27268+14359721100.6Jan 29Greece1,061+9532+452977661023Feb 25Iceland963+73297864182,8226Feb 27India933+4620848290.70.01Jan 29Singapore802+702198602191370.3Jan 22


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 28, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> USA tied for 2nd lowest death rate per million population: 3


And...? Do you have an actual point to make?


----------



## Pogo (Mar 28, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > USA tied for 2nd lowest death rate per million population: 3
> ...



Apparently his point is that he likes outdated stats.


----------



## excalibur (Mar 28, 2020)

FDA Issues Emergency Authorization on Game-Changing 5-Minute COVID-19 Test
					

'Continuing to supply healthcare providers with new technologies to help curb the spread of infection is a top priority for public health officials.'




					www.westernjournal.com


----------



## Leo123 (Mar 28, 2020)

The U.S.A. has one of the lowest per capita Coronavirus cases.

Look here...









						What the Media Isn't Telling You About the United States' Coronavirus Case Numbers
					






					pjmedia.com


----------



## U2Edge (Mar 28, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...



I pray to God that this will happen!


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 28, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



This year....right ?

Yes, this a fraction.

We still need to respect it, but we don't need to cower from it.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 28, 2020)

We are at 500 deaths today.

277 from New York

23 from New Jersey.

The Cuomo virus is really taking it's toll on that conservative...oh wait.


----------



## Flopper (Mar 28, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


Wow 24,000.  Covid 19 deaths have gone 1 on Feb 28 to over 2000 in just one month. The deaths are doubling about every 4 to 5 days.  Unless we flatten the cure, we will have a lot more Covid 19 deaths next month than the flu.


----------



## Leo123 (Mar 28, 2020)

Doctor's advice today on Watter's World.....Keep your hands clean, don't touch your face.  It takes 15 to 30 minutes of exposure to get it in the air especially in a closed room with others.   Become a 'hand Nazi' and above all keep your hands away from your face!!  Good advice really.


----------



## Fed Starving (Mar 28, 2020)

Quote"The UNICEF estimates that an average of 353,000 babies are born each day around the world. "Unquote

The COVID-19 pandemic official first death was on January  22nd, 66 days ago from today.  That is 23298000 births since January 22 and 33000 COVID-19 pandemic deaths.  Whats the problem?


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Mar 28, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Worldometer has adjusted its format, now shows the world total at top followed by individual countries.
> Also a new column for "First case".  That's informative.
> 
> 
> ...


china's stats are worthless


----------



## james bond (Mar 28, 2020)

If North Korea gets it, then the stats will be interesting.  They got too many missiles instead of health care, so why not just use them for testing in this critical time due to coronavirus around the world?

"North Korea also has been engaged in an intense campaign to prevent the spread of the coronavirus that has infected more than 660,000 worldwide.

North Korea has repeatedly said there hasn’t been a single virus outbreak on its soil, a claim questioned by foreign experts. Many experts say an outbreak in North Korea could be dire because of its chronic lack of medical supplies and poor health care infrastructure.

A week ago, North Korea said Trump sent a personal letter to Kim, seeking to maintain good relations and offering cooperation in fighting the outbreak. A North Korean state media dispatch didn’t say whether Trump mentioned any of the latest weapons tests by the North."









						North Korea test fires missiles amid worries about outbreak
					

SEOUL, South Korea (AP) — North Korea on Sunday fired two suspected ballistic missiles into the sea, South Korea and Japan said, continuing a streak of weapons launches that suggests leader Kim Jong Un is trying to strengthen domestic support amid worries about a possible coronavirus outbreak in...




					apnews.com


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Mar 28, 2020)

We warned yas weeks in advance to stock on tp,food,ammo,weed ,booze n what not...

Spicy time may be approaching
Gentlemen harden your hearts and indeed get yourselves unfucked right quick and  go no where without yer side arm and enjoy the following










						Disease and the Will to Power by Bill Buppert
					

Publisher’s Note: I have been carrying on my life as normal during this latest wholly owned subsidiary of government madness. I continue to go to work and I have used this as an opportunity to conduct a gaps analysis on my preparations. One of my life-long friends has been sharing our home with...



					zerogov.com


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 28, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...




All you need to do is nuke New York.

Between them and NJ, they are 300+ of the 525.

We don't have "curves" for any of the other states.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 28, 2020)

james bond said:


> If North Korea gets it, then the stats will be interesting.  They got too many missiles instead of health care, so why not just use them for testing in this critical time due to coronavirus around the world?
> 
> "North Korea also has been engaged in an intense campaign to prevent the spread of the coronavirus that has infected more than 660,000 worldwide.
> 
> ...



You know that a lot of people are already dead there from the virus and many more will die.

It is really sad to think about.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 28, 2020)

Italy and Spain continued to get waxed.

France & UK ahead of Iran.

2,550 from these alone.

Add in the US's 525 and there isn't whole lot  happening elsewhere.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 28, 2020)

Italy now has 10,000 deaths.  That is 1/3 of the total globaly.  France, Spain and UK make up about another third.  

Something see strange to you ?


----------



## james bond (Mar 28, 2020)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> We warned yas weeks in advance to stock on tp,food,ammo,weed ,booze n what not...



I got something like 45 days of tp -- Toilet Paper Calculator - Calculate How Much Toilet Paper You Need.  I figure have enough ammo to kill 100.  Prolly got two weeks weed tops.  Booze?  30 days?  I have no idea since my bar is depleted.  What do you recommend for ammo, weed, and booze in that order?  I can figure out the rest.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 28, 2020)

james bond said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> > We warned yas weeks in advance to stock on tp,food,ammo,weed ,booze n what not...
> ...



I've got enough 'til June, but I already knew that.  A while back there was a study that said Merkins use three rolls of toilet paper per week, per person.  That sounded extreme to me, so I monitored.  Rather than the 2.5 days in the study I got about 9.  I have yet to even attempt to buy since the ridiculous run began, because it wasn't necessary.  Still isn't.  Who the fuck even COMES UP with this shit, no pun intended?  Why don't these retards already have toilet paper?  Do they not shit at home?  Makes no sense.  

As far as the proportions in order of necessity --- ammo: zero.  Has no function.  Going out to kill people is counterproductive _especially _in a pandemich.  Have any idea what decomposing bodies contribute to that?  Booze, ditto.  Weed, well Freewheelin' Franklin sez, "Dope will get you through times of no money better than money will get you through times of no dope", so all you can get.  Franklin also said, "Drinkin' beer and smokin' grass is like pissing into the wind".


----------



## Pogo (Mar 28, 2020)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Worldometer has adjusted its format, now shows the world total at top followed by individual countries.
> ...



Actually, all the stats are worthless.  As far as infections anyway.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 28, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Something see strange to you ?


How about, you just tell us what is "strange" about it? 

Pro Tip:  make your own points, and other people will make theirs


----------



## Pogo (Mar 28, 2020)

james bond said:


> If North Korea gets it, then the stats will be interesting.  They got too many missiles instead of health care, so why not just use them for testing in this critical time due to coronavirus around the world?
> 
> "North Korea also has been engaged in an intense campaign to prevent the spread of the coronavirus that has infected more than 660,000 worldwide.
> 
> ...



Hard to know how to read Norf Korea.  As little travel as there is in and out of there, it's actually possible they don't.  On the other hand their main supply line is from northeast China so it's maybe down to a question of when that area was locked down.


----------



## Ame®icano (Mar 28, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Italy now has 10,000 deaths.  That is 1/3 of the total globaly.  France, Spain and UK make up about another third.
> 
> Something see strange to you ?



It seems Italy's reporting on death from coronavirus deaths is inaccurate, and not in par with other countries reporting.


----------



## Ame®icano (Mar 28, 2020)

If anyone interested, here is the French study on COVID-19 treatment. 

*Hydroxychloroquine and azithromycin as a treatment of COVID-19*

Page 11


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Mar 28, 2020)

james bond said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> > We warned yas weeks in advance to stock on tp,food,ammo,weed ,booze n what not...
> ...


How many people? 

Speaking of weed I'm almost out 
My guy says he got 4 different kinds ....ill probably do a half z  of each ...that do me for a while .....no supply chain problems there


----------



## Ame®icano (Mar 29, 2020)

Can anyone believe this shit? This is what NYC Health is actually recommending.


----------



## Leo123 (Mar 29, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Italy now has 10,000 deaths.  That is 1/3 of the total globaly.  France, Spain and UK make up about another third.
> ...


They count all deaths as Coronavirus deaths.


----------



## Leo123 (Mar 29, 2020)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> > Deplorable Yankee said:
> ...


I grow it.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## Ame®icano (Mar 29, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



It seems so.





*Global Covid-19 Case Fatality Rates*

From the link:

“On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88% patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three.”


----------



## beautress (Mar 29, 2020)

Pogo said:


> US now has 24,325 active cases of COVID-19, more than any country in the world except Italy.


The Center for Disease Control is updating CV-19 daily now, and here are the stats dujour as follows:
*Updated March 28, 2020
This page will be updated daily. Numbers close out at 4 p.m. the day before reporting.*

***On Saturday and Sunday, the numbers in COVID-19: U.S. at a Glance and the figure describing the cumulative total number of COVID-19 cases in the United States will be updated. These numbers are preliminary and have not been confirmed by state and territorial health departments. CDC will update weekend numbers the following Monday to reflect health department updates.***

CDC is responding to an outbreak of respiratory illness caused by a novel (new) coronavirus. The outbreak first started in Wuhan, China, but cases have been identified in a growing number of other locations internationally, including the United States. In addition to CDC, many public health laboratories are now testing for the virus that causes COVID-19.

COVID-19: U.S. at a Glance*†

Total cases: 103,321
Total deaths: 1,668
Jurisdictions reporting cases: 54 (50 states, District of Columbia, Puerto Rico, Guam, and US Virgin Islands)
† Numbers updated Saturday and Sunday are not confirmed by state and territorial health departments. These numbers will be modified when numbers are updated on Monday.

Cases of COVID-19 Reported in the US, by Source of Exposure*†
Cases of COVID-19 Reported in the US, by Source of Exposure

Travel-related712Close contact1,326Under investigation83,318*Total cases*85,356
* Data include both confirmed and presumptive positive cases of COVID-19 reported to CDC or tested at CDC since January 21, 2020, with the exception of testing results for persons repatriated to the United States from Wuhan, China and Japan. State and local public health departments are now testing and publicly reporting their cases. In the event of a discrepancy between CDC cases and cases reported by state and local public health officials, data reported by states should be considered the most up to date.
† CDC is no longer reporting the number of persons under investigation (PUIs) that have been tested, as well as PUIs that have tested negative. Now that states are testing and reporting their own results, CDC’s numbers are not representative of all testing being done nationwide.
There's really a lot more: Coronavirus Disease 2019 (COVID-19) in the U.S.


----------



## U2Edge (Mar 29, 2020)

As of end of day Eastern Time United States March 28, 2020:

*Infection Totals by Country:*

1. United States - 123,774
2. Italy - 92,472
3. China - 81,439
4. Spain - 73,235
5. Germany - 57,695
6. France - 37,575
7. Japan - 1,693

*Infection Totals by U.S. State:*

1. New York - 53,455
2. New Jersey - 11,124
3. California - 5,683
4. Washington - 4,310
5. Florida - 4,038
6. Pennsylvania - 2,751
7. West Virginia - 113


----------



## U2Edge (Mar 29, 2020)

Possibly some good news although its probably too early and not enough days to really tell, but the rate of increase has declined for the past two days as seen in the figures below. You want to see that rate of increase drop below 8% and it will mean a massive difference in terms of the total number of infections will see by the end of April In the United States. Still though, this way too little data to confirm this is a definite trend. 

March 24, 2020 - United States - 54,916
March 25, 2020 - United States - 68,489 - 24.7% increase
March 26, 2020 - United States - 85,594 - 24.97% increase
March 27, 2020 - United States - 104,256 - 21.8% increase
March 28, 2020 - United States - 123,776 - 18.7% increase


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 29, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



Is this verified ?

If so, it would significantly hit the statitistics.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 29, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



The number of cases in the U.S. has been:

March 26: 17,200
March 27: 18,691
March 28: 19,452

I get that this is just the last three days.  There was a similar trend before, then New York took a step change.  

But this indicates that the increase in cases while growing isn't really accelerating that much.  If this trend holds, you should start to see the number of deaths start to follow.


----------



## Likkmee (Mar 29, 2020)

Confirmed Cases (by WHO):

United States: 85,228


----------



## Likkmee (Mar 29, 2020)

Old "news" 101000 today ???
More than 101,000 coronavirus cases have been reported in the US


----------



## james bond (Mar 29, 2020)

Prolly good time to become vegetarian due to COVID-19.  Our family is sorta is already and I will be now (for most part).  We went shopping yesterday and I couldn't believe the junk food my daughter stocked up on.  We'll have a two week's supply of peanut butter and jelly sandwiches.









						What Happens If Workers Cutting Up the Nation’s Meat Get Sick?
					

As meatpackers rush to meet demand, their employees are starting to get COVID-19. But some workers say they’re going to work ill because they don’t have paid sick days and can be penalized for staying home.




					www.propublica.org
				




I think Kroger's closing due to meat cutthers having to work close together and is due to coronavirus despite what they say








						Kroger closing meat and seafood counters, hiring 10,000 workers
					

Kroger is making changes in its stores, effective immediately, to help shoppers get the basics they need and prevent the spread of coronavirus.




					www.journal-news.com


----------



## basquebromance (Mar 29, 2020)

as Trump fiddles, people are dying.

Americans are dying, my friends!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 29, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> But this indicates that the increase in cases while growing isn't really accelerating that much.


But it shows it IS accelerating, which is still exponential growth.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 29, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > But this indicates that the increase in cases while growing isn't really accelerating that much.
> ...



Please do a regression and let's see what the coefficient associated with the exponent is.

Hint: close to zero.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 29, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> as Trump fiddles, people are dying.
> 
> Americans are dying, my friends!



New Yorkers are dying.

And it's Cuomo's fault.

Now the surrounding states are chasing New Yorkers back to New York.

They don't want the CuomoVirus to get them.


----------



## basquebromance (Mar 29, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > as Trump fiddles, people are dying.
> ...


Cuomo admitted on national television that closing down New York & other states is anti-American and bad for the economy, you may as well quit now because this crazy election year is going to move too fast for you. Lol.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 29, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...



How your response is connected to my post is beyond me.


----------



## basquebromance (Mar 29, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...


its about Cuomo and Trump


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 29, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Please do a regression and let's see what the coefficient associated with the exponent is.
> 
> Hint: close to zero.



Well that wasn't stated correctly.

But, since the number of cases each day is growing, the function of the current curve involves an exponent of greater than one. 

But we're just being redundant, as this is what exponential growth means.


----------



## Ame®icano (Mar 29, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> If anyone interested, here is the French study on COVID-19 treatment.
> 
> *Hydroxychloroquine and azithromycin as a treatment of COVID-19*
> 
> ...



President Trump: "We must try hydroxycloroquine & azithromycin."
Media: " That's false hope! It's not safe and approved for use yet!"

Governor Cuomo: "We must try hydroxycloroquine & azithromycin."
Media: "This is real leadership! What a fantastic idea!"


----------



## jc456 (Mar 29, 2020)

Pogo said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > Have you fools not noticed a long time ago  they changed the name from WUHAN virus to COVID19 you have no idea WTH any of it means nor what the hell it means thaat's how easy this chit is .  Tell the sheep anything and they run with it.
> ...


Wuhan is where it’s from


----------



## jc456 (Mar 29, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


Yes


----------



## Ame®icano (Mar 29, 2020)

Pogo said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > Have you fools not noticed a long time ago  they changed the name from WUHAN virus to COVID19 you have no idea WTH any of it means nor what the hell it means thaat's how easy this chit is .  Tell the sheep anything and they run with it.
> ...



Can you tell us, what is "Swine" in Swine flu acronym for? How about "West Nile"?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 29, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> President Trump: "We must try hydroxycloroquine & azithromycin."
> Media: " That's false hope! It's not safe and approved for use yet!"


That's not accurate. Silly spin.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 29, 2020)

Pogo said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


The only necessary stat is the comparison of deaths with h1n1 vs Wuhan virus the first thirty days, and then the first sixty and so on. Prove it’s more severe! Go


----------



## Ame®icano (Mar 29, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > President Trump: "We must try hydroxycloroquine & azithromycin."
> ...



What's silly is that you omitted half of my post. The point is how media reacts to different people saying the same thing.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 29, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > President Trump: "We must try hydroxycloroquine & azithromycin."
> ...


Sure it is tds dude. Come on, some more orangemanbad please


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 29, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> What's silly is that you omitted half of my post.


Which changed nothing. Trump, obviously, said more than that, and the "more" said is what drew the criticism. So your post was dishonest propaganda.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 29, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > What's silly is that you omitted half of my post.
> ...


Nope, it was orangemanbad


----------



## g5000 (Mar 29, 2020)

g5000 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Six days ago:
> ...


Today's count.

Total cases: 136,880

Total deaths: 2,409

700 deaths in the past 24 hours.









						Track the Coronavirus Outbreak on Johns Hopkins Live Dashboard
					

Realtime infection and death data from five sources




					www.medpagetoday.com


----------



## Pogo (Mar 29, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...



*And Wuhan is NOT AN ACRONYM as the poster had it spelled*, irrelevant bag of mostly water.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Mar 29, 2020)

Globally, COVID19 deaths are doubling every week.

Thank God we have Trump for President and not some Open Borders fool.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 29, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Globally, COVID19 deaths are doubling every week.
> 
> Thank God we have Trump for President and not some Open Borders fool.
> 
> View attachment 316888


Don't let the mentally ill child president near those charts with a Sharpie...


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Mar 29, 2020)

And here in the USA, Democrat led stats and cities lead the list of deaths.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 29, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> And here in the USA, Democrat led stats and cities lead the list of deaths.


Well of course. Firstly, pandemics hit our cities first. Second, more educated people tend to be democrat. Third, more educated people tend to flock to cities.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 29, 2020)

Spain, Itally, Iran, UK and a couple of others add up to about 75% of total deaths so far today.

That hasn't been changing.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 29, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Spain, Itally, Iran, UK and a couple of others add up to about 75% of total deaths so far today.
> 
> That hasn't been changing.


Of course it has. A few weeks ago that was not the case. So, it changed. And, as cases grow elsewhere it is changing.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 29, 2020)

New York and New Jersey stilll 1/2 of new cases. 

Deaths are lower (so far), but we shall see when they reset the clock...which should be soon.

It would be great if New York's death toll were below 100.

And of course, 400,000 Americans have died in that same time frame from othe causes.  Including about eight times as many from the flue.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 29, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Spain, Itally, Iran, UK and a couple of others add up to about 75% of total deaths so far today.
> ...



I've only watched it for the last 10 days or so.  Seems like it has been pretty consistent in terms of the number of deaths from those countries..


----------



## g5000 (Mar 29, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Globally, COVID19 deaths are doubling every week.
> 
> Thank God we have Trump for President and not some Open Borders fool.


Trump has been a total disaster.  We have more coronavirus cases than China, a country with three times our population.

Trump gave the virus a two month head start while he passed it off as a hoax and stood around with his thumb up his fat ass.

On a per capita basis South Korea has performed three times as many tests, and they are beating the virus back while our cases are still exploding.

Trump will go down in history as a colossal failure.  A disgrace.


----------



## Flopper (Mar 29, 2020)

james bond said:


> If North Korea gets it, then the stats will be interesting.  They got too many missiles instead of health care, so why not just use them for testing in this critical time due to coronavirus around the world?
> 
> "North Korea also has been engaged in an intense campaign to prevent the spread of the coronavirus that has infected more than 660,000 worldwide.
> 
> ...


They will never admit it.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 29, 2020)

Over 18,000 new cases today and we now have over a quarter of the world's supply of active cases.



Country,
OtherTotal
CasesNew
CasesTotal
DeathsNew
DeathsTotal
RecoveredActive
CasesSerious,
CriticalTot Cases/
1M popDeaths/
1M pop1st
caseWorld721,412+58,28533,956+3,095151,004536,45226,78992.64.4Jan 10USA141,854+18,2762,475+2554,435134,9442,9704297Jan 20Italy97,689+5,21710,779+75613,03073,8803,9061,616178Jan 29China81,4393,30075,4482,691742572Jan 10Spain80,110+6,8756,803+82114,70958,5984,1651,713146Jan 30Germany62,095+4,400541+1089,21152,3431,9797416Jan 26France40,174+2,5992,606+2927,20230,3664,63261540Jan 23Iran38,309+2,9012,640+12312,39123,2783,20645631Feb 18UK19,522+2,4331,228+20913518,15916328818Jan 30Switzerland14,829+753300+361,59512,9343011,71335Feb 24Netherlands10,866+1,104771+1322509,84597263445Feb 26Belgium10,836+1,702431+781,3599,04686793537Feb 03S. Korea9,583+105152+85,0334,398591873Jan 19Turkey9,217+1,815131+231058,9815681092Mar 09Austria8,788+51786+184798,22318797610Feb 24Canada6,320+66565+55735,6821201672Jan 24


----------



## Flopper (Mar 29, 2020)

g5000 said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Globally, COVID19 deaths are doubling every week.
> ...


I might change my opinion of Trump's handling of the virus issue if he had a consistent message and supported the scientists that work for him.  However, I doubt he ever will because he just doesn't understand that leadership is about sticking to facts, consistency, and taking responsibility for his actions or lack of. Telling the public every day what a wonderful job he and his staff are doing does not make it so.


----------



## Flopper (Mar 29, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> If anyone interested, here is the French study on COVID-19 treatment.
> 
> *Hydroxychloroquine and azithromycin as a treatment of COVID-19*
> 
> ...


And another study show it did nothing so we will have wait and see.


----------



## Flopper (Mar 29, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > If anyone interested, here is the French study on COVID-19 treatment.
> ...


For some reason I just don't understand, Trump consistently exaggerates and at times just makes up stuff to fit his narrative.  I know he wants to offer encouragement and hope but that's not the way to do it.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Mar 29, 2020)

*NBC News, 77% of the corona virus cases are in the Hillary Counties, but only 19% are in the Trump counties.
Anyone want to speculate why this is?*


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Mar 29, 2020)

700 nj state troopers tested positive...we're all getting it people are walking around with it who dont even know it ...I may freaking have it , it all depends on how bad it developes in yer body ...I'm pretty healthy but still a perfectly healthy 16 year old girl in france croaks 
I'm looking for testing ....I wanna see drive up testing... where the fuck are they socialist **** rat finks....?...fuck yeah I'll go get tested ..I still dont feel right ..I doubled my vitamin c and zinc magnesium calcium supplements...

I just did a quick chicken bone broth out of the box ...I got 6 of each beef broth, chicken broth and an organic chicken bone broth ...ya know for armageddon 

I got so much shit it's ridiculous lol but I'm glad I have it! I really dont have to leave the house  ...carrots noodles I cut up a breast....delicious 

The Tennessee department of health website is big brother frightening...which probably gives leftards a warm fuzzy ...and no one is prescribing you the fucking cocktail..... I'm gonna have to fucking  bribe someone to get it


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 29, 2020)

Flopper said:


> They will never admit it.


Nope. And they keep firing off missile tests, and nobody is paying any attention to them at all. I am wondering if the nation will completely collapse.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 29, 2020)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> *NBC News, 77% of the corona virus cases are in the Hillary Counties, but only 19% are in the Trump counties.
> Anyone want to speculate why this is?*


Because you touch yourself at night?


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Mar 29, 2020)

My weed guy delivers ...I met him outside didnt say a word ... ..I ran hundred dollar Bill's under hot water and said sorry I just dropped it in the sink ..lol I did my hands and then leather driving gloves in sanitizers....swear to god ....i dont know if i got it or not ...I told him sorry i cant chat I'm in the middle of sumthin bro

It could be the pollen ...my cars were covered in pollen this morning ..

I bought a mixed qp for 700....I m high as kite right now

Fuck it I'm self quarantine gots weed booze food and ammo...toilet paper lol


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Mar 29, 2020)

Armed vigilantes in Maine chop down tree, block driveway to force neighbor to self-quarantine amid coronavirus pandemic
					

A group of armed vigilantes cut down a tree and dragged it across a man’s driveway in Maine to force him to quarantine in his home amid fears he could be infected with the coronavirus, officials said.




					www.foxnews.com
				




And here comes the spice


----------



## g5000 (Mar 29, 2020)

US: 313 tests per million people.
South Korea: 6,148
Saudi Arabia: 12,738

So much for America First.















						Total COVID-19 tests per 1,000 people
					

An interactive visualization from Our World in Data.




					ourworldindata.org


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 29, 2020)

Waiting for World O Meters to close out.  

So far, cases & deaths are lower than yesterday.  Let's see if that holds.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 29, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> New York and New Jersey stilll 1/2 of new cases.
> 
> Deaths are lower (so far), but we shall see when they reset the clock...which should be soon.
> 
> ...


Ignoring those deaths like they don’t matter


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 29, 2020)

O.K. Everyone....

The World-O-Meter just closed out it's numbers.  

It's just one day....but it wasn't as bad as yesterday

And I don't take any deaths lightly.....

It seems that todays numbers were lower, in many ways than yesterday.

The number of cases was down from 19,500 to 18,500

Deaths were down from 525 to 264.

New York finally bought a break with regards to the trend.  

Again....just one day.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Mar 29, 2020)

Since it’s been discussed. People walking around with no symptoms or so very light-How often does that occur in other outbreaks?


----------



## Leo123 (Mar 29, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> Since it’s been discussed. People walking around with no symptoms or so very light-How often does that occur in other outbreaks?


Where I live, those infected from someone else is 1.   That's it....1   No 'airborne' infections either.   2 infections from 'travel.'......


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 29, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> Since it’s been discussed. People walking around with no symptoms or so very light-How often does that occur in other outbreaks?


How about, you look that up, then present what you find, then analyze it.


----------



## Ame®icano (Mar 29, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



If he was referring to French study, he did not exaggerate at all. 

Here we go... Michigan man survived COVID-19 because of Hydroxychloroquine and Azithromycin 





However, that did not stop Michigan Governor Gretchen Whitmer to restrict its use and issue warning, or should I say threatened physicians against writing prescriptions for those drugs.


----------



## Ame®icano (Mar 29, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > *NBC News, 77% of the corona virus cases are in the Hillary Counties, but only 19% are in the Trump counties.
> ...



Well, that's exactly what leftists in New York are recommending these days.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 29, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Well, that's exactly what leftists in New York are recommending these days.


Instead of meeting a hookup?  It is smarter, you have to admit. By the way, that fact doesn't really have a left/right bias.


----------



## Ame®icano (Mar 29, 2020)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> My weed guy delivers ...I met him outside didnt say a word ... ..I ran hundred dollar Bill's under hot water and said sorry I just dropped it in the sink ..lol I did my hands and then leather driving gloves in sanitizers....swear to god ....i dont know if i got it or not ...I told him sorry i cant chat I'm in the middle of sumthin bro
> 
> It could be the pollen ...my cars were covered in pollen this morning ..
> 
> ...



LOL


----------



## Ame®icano (Mar 29, 2020)

g5000 said:


> US: 313 tests per million people.
> South Korea: 6,148
> Saudi Arabia: 12,738
> 
> ...



Do you know today's date?


----------



## Ame®icano (Mar 29, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Well, that's exactly what leftists in New York are recommending these days.
> ...



If you really need politician to tell you that jerking off is safe, you must be either retarded, or a leftist.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Mar 29, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > Since it’s been discussed. People walking around with no symptoms or so very light-How often does that occur in other outbreaks?
> ...


Sorry that I was amiss. I thought questions were permitted.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Mar 29, 2020)

Flopper said:


> I might change my opinion of Trump's handling of the virus issue if he had a consistent message and supported the scientists that work for him.  However, I doubt he ever will because he just doesn't understand that leadership is about sticking to facts, consistency, and taking responsibility for his actions or lack of. Telling the public every day what a wonderful job he and his staff are doing does not make it so.


Trump is a salesman, not a politician.

You shouldnt be surprised, it's like slamming on a fish for being scaly.


----------



## Ame®icano (Mar 29, 2020)

Flopper said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



I don't think Trump is doing bad job at all, however...

Could you name couple of politicians that have claimed how they did shitty job?


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 29, 2020)

We will try it again...since this is supposed to be about up to the minute numbers.

*******************

O.K. Everyone....

The World-O-Meter just closed out it's numbers.

It's just one day....but it wasn't as bad as yesterday

And I don't take any deaths lightly.....

It seems that todays numbers were lower, in many ways than yesterday.

The number of cases was down from 19,500 to 18,500

Deaths were down from 525 to 264.

New York finally bought a break with regards to the trend.

Again....just one day.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Mar 29, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> We will try it again...since this is supposed to be about up to the minute numbers.
> 
> *******************
> 
> ...


Sometimes I hate myself for being a stick in the mud.









						Fauci: U.S. Could Have 100k to 200k Deaths from Coronavirus
					

Sunday, during an interview on CNN's "State of the Union," Dr. Anthony Fauci, director of the National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases, said the coronavirus pandemic could cause "between 100,000 and 200,000" deaths in the United States. | Clips




					www.breitbart.com
				












						WH's Dr. Birx: 'No State, No Metro Area Will Be Spared' from Coronavirus
					

Sunday on NBC's "Meet the Press," White House Coronavirus response coordinator Dr. Deborah Birx said, "No state, no metro area will be spared" from the outbreak. | Clips




					www.breitbart.com
				




i hope your optimism is verified by events.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Mar 29, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> We will try it again...since this is supposed to be about up to the minute numbers.
> 
> *******************
> 
> ...


Are you saying deaths dropped by 1/2?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Mar 29, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > We will try it again...since this is supposed to be about up to the minute numbers.
> ...


NEW deaths dropped.


----------



## U2Edge (Mar 30, 2020)

As of end of day Eastern Time United States March 29, 2020:

*Infection Totals by Country:*

1. United States - 142,224
2. Italy - 97,689
3. China - 81,470
4. Spain - 80,110
5. Germany - 62,435
6. France - 40,174
7. Japan - 1,866

*Infection Totals by U.S. State:*

1. New York - 59,648
2. New Jersey - 13,386
3. California - 6,358
4. Florida - 4,950
5. Washington - 4,483
6. Pennsylvania - 3,419
7. West Virginia - 124


----------



## U2Edge (Mar 30, 2020)

March 24, 2020 - United States - 54,916
March 25, 2020 - United States - 68,489 - 24.7% increase
March 26, 2020 - United States - 85,594 - 24.97% increase
March 27, 2020 - United States - 104,256 - 21.8% increase
March 28, 2020 - United States - 123,776 - 18.7% increase
March 29, 2020 - United States - 142,224 - 14.9% increase


----------



## U2Edge (Mar 30, 2020)

More good news as the rate of increase per day continues to decline. If this trend were to continue, the rate of increase by the 30th of March will be half of what it was on the 26th of March.  Also, Washington state, once the epicenter in the United States of the crises only saw 173 new cases for a 4% increase.


----------



## luchitociencia (Mar 30, 2020)

March 29, 2020









						Coronavirus death toll: How many have died from COVID-19? The tragic figure revealed
					

CORONAVIRUS continues to race around the glove with now more than one million people having been infected. With the death toll rising every day, how many people have died in total from COVID-19?




					www.express.co.uk
				




*Since first emerging in Wuhan, as of March 29, coronavirus has killed 31,812 people worldwide, while 146,239 have recovered.*

The entire world paralyzed because 31,812 people died by cause of the virus and the majority were elder and others with previous health issues.

Something fishing is going on here.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 30, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > We will try it again...since this is supposed to be about up to the minute numbers.
> ...



According to WorldoMeters.....this is in the U.S.

Saturday death toll was 525.  Sunday's was 264.  

I don't know that this can hold.  

But cases were down and Italy and Spain finally had fewer deaths than the  day before.

Am I thinking about this wrong ?


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 30, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



Sorry....I am not sure how else you'd look at it.  But I should have been more clear.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Mar 30, 2020)

War With The International Banking Cartel? Or NESARA?
					

Did President Trump just nationalize the Federal Reserve Bank?




					banned.video


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Mar 30, 2020)

FDA Gives Emergency Authorization of Hydroxychloroquine Use
					

The Food And Drug Administration (FDA) issued an emergency authorization Sunday for hydroxychloroquine, a.k.a. "Trump pills."




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Flopper (Mar 30, 2020)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> *NBC News, 77% of the corona virus cases are in the Hillary Counties, but only 19% are in the Trump counties.
> Anyone want to speculate why this is?*


No speculation need.  Epidemics spread fastest in large congested cities which tend to be democrat.  However, the virus is making it's way across America hitting smaller cities.  Before this is over, there want be a city in the country that  is not infected.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 30, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > We will try it again...since this is supposed to be about up to the minute numbers.
> ...



So I went back and rechecked.  

What they had last night when the switched the day was 264.  

They have since been revised upward to about 350.  Which is still lower than the day before.

But unfortunately, most of it was added to New York.

Those poor bastards can't catch a break.


----------



## Flopper (Mar 30, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> Since it’s been discussed. People walking around with no symptoms or so very light-How often does that occur in other outbreaks?


That depends on the virus and the person. There are always people in an epidemic that have some natural immunity. Most people with the flu recovery without hospitalization or seeing a doctor.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 30, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> If you really need politician to tell you that jerking off is safe, you must be either retarded, or a leftist.


Haha, right, because Trump supporters are a profile in intelligence, hahaha

I believe the point is to encourage people to diddle it themselves instead of hooking up.


----------



## Ame®icano (Mar 30, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > If you really need politician to tell you that jerking off is safe, you must be either retarded, or a leftist.
> ...



You think you're intelligent?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 30, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


Dude, you made it this far without generating into a pathetic, whiny little baby. Lets try to go all day, mkay? Back to the topic...


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Mar 30, 2020)

This is a really bad time in history to be elderly, especially for those well above 70 years of age.


----------



## g5000 (Mar 30, 2020)

Today's numbers.

Total cases in US: 159,184

Total deaths: 2,945


----------



## g5000 (Mar 30, 2020)

Dr. Birx predicts up to 200,000 coronavirus deaths 'if we do things almost perfectly'
					

"I think in some of the metro areas we were late in getting people to follow the 15-day guidelines," the White House coronavirus response coordinator said on "TODAY."




					www.nbcnews.com
				












						Model cited by White House says 82,000 people could die from coronavirus by August, even with social distancing
					

As of Monday morning, a model estimates that more than 2,000 people could die each day in the United States in mid-April, when the coronavirus is predicted to hit the country hardest.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## james bond (Mar 30, 2020)

g5000 said:


> Dr. Birx predicts up to 200,000 coronavirus deaths 'if we do things almost perfectly'
> 
> 
> "I think in some of the metro areas we were late in getting people to follow the 15-day guidelines," the White House coronavirus response coordinator said on "TODAY."
> ...



That's horrible, but before we go on can I ask something?

My Grocery Outlet started promoting Fireball with a prominent display.  You can't miss it walking by it.  If you're an adult, i.e. older than 25, are you not allowed to serve it?


----------



## Pogo (Mar 30, 2020)

james bond said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Dr. Birx predicts up to 200,000 coronavirus deaths 'if we do things almost perfectly'
> ...





I know what Grocery Outlet is.  We call it the Go Store.  But WTF is "Fireball"?


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 30, 2020)

g5000 said:


> Today's numbers.
> 
> Total cases in US: 159,184
> 
> Total deaths: 2,945



Crushing.

In that same time frame, we have 14,000 flu deaths.

About 450,000 people have died from other causes.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 30, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Crushing.
> 
> In that same time frame, we have 14,000 flu deaths.
> 
> About 450,000 people have died from other causes.


And your point is...?

Embarrassed to state it again, are ya?


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 30, 2020)

Latest from World O Meters

We are at 377 deaths.  That is a little more than yesterday with several hours left.  It represents more than 10% of the total deaths.

New York, New Jersey, Michagan, and Louisiana account for almost 300 of those deaths. 

New York is at 180 deaths.

Total cases at about 17,500....so far.

Yesterday's total was 19,500.

To early to tell, but the rate of increase in cases is getting very small.

However, there are some states that are starting to see some big jumps in terms of percentages.


----------



## Flopper (Mar 30, 2020)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> This is a really bad time in history to be elderly, especially for those well above 70 years of age.


Personally, I don't feel that way.  Life has been good to me.  I have a wonderful wife, kids, and grand kids.  I've seen a lot in this life and can't think of any time in history I would rather have been alive, but that's just me.  Others may feel different.


----------



## excalibur (Mar 30, 2020)

Coronavirus: We Should Follow Sweden’s Example - The American Spectator | USA News and PoliticsThe American Spectator | USA News and Politics
					

For years, progressives have told us that the United States should adopt a health-care system similar to that of Sweden. At present, the most celebrated advocate of this approach is Sen. Bernie Sanders (I-Vt.). Oddly, he has been silent about...




					spectator.org


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 30, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Crushing.
> ...





Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Crushing.
> ...



Are you still on the board ?

I have to respect someone who can post with total confidence knowing most people on the board are laughing at him/her.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 30, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



Not necessarily, but it's way too small a sample to be a trend.

I'm seeing 385 New deaths today (for the US) and over 17,500 new cases for the current 24h period.  All I can conclude so far is that it doesn't seem to be going UP.  Much.  And we should note, the day's numbers are still coming in.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 30, 2020)

excalibur said:


> Coronavirus: We Should Follow Sweden’s Example - The American Spectator | USA News and PoliticsThe American Spectator | USA News and Politics
> 
> 
> For years, progressives have told us that the United States should adopt a health-care system similar to that of Sweden. At present, the most celebrated advocate of this approach is Sen. Bernie Sanders (I-Vt.). Oddly, he has been silent about...
> ...


Sweden's data is woefully inadequate, and they have about 5-6 times more covid deaths than their neighboring countries. Stay tuned, I don't think this is going to turn out well for them.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 30, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > WEATHER53 said:
> ...



See #1556.

I cut in the graph of daily cases for the U.S.

We can only hope and pray this holds.

New York is still taking a beating.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Mar 30, 2020)

Think about this
Of those 385 deaths today only about 58 were solely attributable to Corona  only . The rest were a combination of life ending conditions including corona and people 65 years or older


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 30, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > WEATHER53 said:
> ...



I updated this.  World O meters revised up the deaths in the U.S for yesterday to about 380.  Still below the day before.  It just about all came from New York who finished with a revised total of 180...almost 1/2.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 30, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> Of those 385 deaths today only about 58 were solely attributable to Corona only . The rest were mostly a combination of life ending conditions including corona and people 65 years or older


And...your point? We all have access to the data.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 30, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...


All I did was ask what the point of posting the flu death tally was. If I had known you were going to shit your bed and start cutting yourself, I would have left you alone.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 30, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > Of those 385 deaths today only about 58 were solely attributable to Corona only . The rest were mostly a combination of life ending conditions including corona and people 65 years or older
> ...



What is the title of the thread.

Please tell us you can read more than your small words.


----------



## excalibur (Mar 30, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> > Coronavirus: We Should Follow Sweden’s Example - The American Spectator | USA News and PoliticsThe American Spectator | USA News and Politics
> ...




Did you read the entire article?

*
Meanwhile, Sweden is developing herd immunity by refusing to panic. Its population is about 10.2 million, and its first coronavirus case was confirmed on January 30. Since then, Sweden’s number of coronavirus deaths has totaled 110 of 3,700 confirmed cases. During the interim, due to its refusal to impose a lockdown, its actual COVID-19 infections have probably exceeded confirmed cases by several orders of magnitude. This does not, however, mean Sweden’s health officials have failed to encourage common-sense measures like hand washing, social distancing, etc. The New York Times quotes Tegnell as follows: “We are trying to slow the spread enough so that we can deal with the patients coming in.”*​


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 30, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



Because we are discussing potential trends among other things.

And finding good posts in and amidst your bullshit makes it just that much more tiring.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 30, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> What is the title of the thread.


I checked:

It is not, "up to the minute updates on the flu".

Maybe it is you who should check it.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 30, 2020)

excalibur said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > excalibur said:
> ...



Yes, I posted this article a while ago.

Mary it up with the thread on Taiwan and you see countries who are doing well without locking everyone in their rooms.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 30, 2020)

excalibur said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > excalibur said:
> ...


A stupid comment by the author. They are not developing beneficial "herd immunity" by passing around the virus. They are developing infections.  And their number of deaths far exceeds those of their neighbors. Sweden is probably going to pay a price for what they are doing. Give it time.


----------



## james bond (Mar 30, 2020)

Pogo said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...









Funny stuff to supposedly drink.  I've tried the Hennessy and Hpnotiq which was good.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 30, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > What is the title of the thread.
> ...



I have.  And I have generally only posted that with Covid-19 data.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 30, 2020)

james bond said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > james bond said:
> ...



Ew.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 30, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



Why don't you go to the "I think I am God forum" and post there.

We get tired reading what you think is going to happen.

Because so far it aint happened yet.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 30, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



Yeah I don't know about that.  We have an easy example of what results from not locking down and telling folks to go on with their regular routines.  It's called "Italy".


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 30, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > excalibur said:
> ...


I take it all of your embarrassing crybabying means you didn't actually have a point, when you posted flu stats in a covid-19 thread.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 30, 2020)

excalibur said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > excalibur said:
> ...



Sweden now has 146 deaths and over 4000 cases, and your article is from today (same day), so its numbers are already that far out of date.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 30, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Sweden now has 146 deaths


Which means their deaths increased by 33% or so in one day.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 30, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Sweden now has 146 deaths
> ...



-- and counting.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 30, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > excalibur said:
> ...



O.k.  But don't jump to the conclusion that it was about going on with their routines.  They are taking precautions.  We discussed that on the other thread.  In fact there have been several threads on the topic.  

1. You keep the elderly quarantined and take even greater steps to protect them.

2. At work you take measures (don't hold as many meetings and continue to work at home at least part of the time).

3. Much more increased testing.

4. High sensitivity to getting sick and reporting/testing it.

5. Lots of others.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 30, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


The worst part was some asshole saying they are gaining an advantage by building up "herd immunity". So painfully dumb.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 30, 2020)

Pogo said:


> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



It would appear they did not report much if anything for two days so the uptick is likely over two or three days.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 30, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Sweden now has 146 deaths
> ...



You outdo yourself sometime.

Just when we don't think you can be any more ignorant and arrogant.....you manage.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 30, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > excalibur said:
> ...



You don't get to massage the numbers.  

Looking further into the stats, Sweden's proportions of infection and deaths (per million) are 399 and 14 which are both right between those of the UK (326/21) and the US (487/9) so it doesn't really stand out as different.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 30, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



What you seem to take is a facefull from your masters.

And your point of coming here and dirtying up the thread is what ?

So you can make yourself feel better about the fact that you have no capabilities of your own ?

OR that you are just another left wing butthurt bitch who needs to convince himsself/herself that you lost to a bunch of morons ?

Making you a bigger moron.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 30, 2020)

A petition signed by more than 2,000 doctors, scientists, and professors last week – including the chairman of the Nobel Foundation, Prof Carl-Henrik Heldin – called on the government to introduce more stringent containment measures. “We’re not testing enough, we’re not tracking, we’re not isolating enough – we have let the virus loose,” said Prof Cecilia Söderberg-Nauclér, a virus immunology researcher at the Karolinska Institute. “They are leading us to catastrophe.”









						Sweden under fire for 'relaxed' coronavirus approach – here's the science behind it
					

Swedish authorities estimate that there are more people with COVID-19 who don’t show symptoms than those in other countries.




					theconversation.com


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 30, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



You can look at it either way.  

If you really believe they had no deaths....well isn't that great.  The jump would have to be explained (by somebody besides the asshole who littering this thread with her bullshit).


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 30, 2020)

The jump in swedish deaths, of course, can be explained by exponential growth in the number of actual infections and because of the time which has passed, allowing the infections to progress to fatality.

I guess some things have to be spelled out.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 30, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> The jump in swedish deaths, of course, can be explained by exponential growth in the number of actual infections and because of the time which has passed, allowing the infections to progress to fatality.
> 
> I guess some things have to be spelled out.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 30, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > The jump in swedish deaths, of course, can be explained by exponential growth in the number of actual infections and because of the time which has passed, allowing the infections to progress to fatality.
> ...


Yes, funny stuff. You will REALLY enjoy the jump in their deaths over the next week then, you failed human.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 30, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



I would agree.  

I am not for a cavalier, eat drink and be merry......

I just wonder about what we are doing and why it is that we can't even discuss alternatives.

When I look at New York and New Jersey, I see a huge issue.  Otherwise, not so bad...(well Michigan) and I am not discounting the potential.  

It really is a balancing act.

You mentioned Italy.  Seems they went to the extreme to ensure they infected each other to avoid looking racist.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 30, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



The difference between you and I is that I will wait to see what happens as they are running an experimet.

You being a left wing, in-love-with-your-own-reflection type, already know the outcome....even though you've fucked up your past predictions pretty good.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 30, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> just wonder about what we are doing and why it is that we can't even discuss alternatives.


We literally just did that. We literally just examined Sweden's alternative approach. And what has resulted is their covid-19 deaths being 5-6 times higher than those of their immediate neighbors and a revolt among their scientific community. 

Your reaction was to piss yourself and cackle. So, careful what you wish for.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 30, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > just wonder about what we are doing and why it is that we can't even discuss alternatives.
> ...



5-6 times higher.

Which post was that in ?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 30, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...


The first article posted that discussed Sweden's alternative approach. You must have been too busy complaining that we can't talk about alternative approaches to read it.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 30, 2020)

Pogo said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


It’s a drink


----------



## jc456 (Mar 30, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


What’s different than state to state?
You’re really a fkd up fkr


----------



## Flopper (Mar 30, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> A petition signed by more than 2,000 doctors, scientists, and professors last week – including the chairman of the Nobel Foundation, Prof Carl-Henrik Heldin – called on the government to introduce more stringent containment measures. “We’re not testing enough, we’re not tracking, we’re not isolating enough – we have let the virus loose,” said Prof Cecilia Söderberg-Nauclér, a virus immunology researcher at the Karolinska Institute. “They are leading us to catastrophe.”
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Americans will soon learn the cost in lives and dollars of the administration's inability to contain the virus.  All that is left now is mitigation.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 30, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > A petition signed by more than 2,000 doctors, scientists, and professors last week – including the chairman of the Nobel Foundation, Prof Carl-Henrik Heldin – called on the government to introduce more stringent containment measures. “We’re not testing enough, we’re not tracking, we’re not isolating enough – we have let the virus loose,” said Prof Cecilia Söderberg-Nauclér, a virus immunology researcher at the Karolinska Institute. “They are leading us to catastrophe.”
> ...


Diblasio succeeded? Wow, you’re in a vase


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 30, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


 
Dear motherfucker Indiana,

Well, I if you look you'll see I posted that article as a thread of it's own.

However, I didn't think you were that stupid.

So, let's look.....

Sweden has 10 million people, Norway and Denmark both sport about 5 million people.  So the population is twice the size.

At the time the article was published.......

Sweden was at 92.  Norway was at 15, Denmark 41.

Adjusted for population.... Norw was at 30 equilalent deaths and Denmark 82.  

That is 3X for Norway and about 1.2 Denmark.

Today (right now)

Sweden is reporting 146 deaths.

Norway is at 31 or 62 equivalents  Factor is shrinking (ain't no 5 to 6)

Denmark  is at 77 or 152 equivalents.

You can move it around a few percentage points.  I knew you were lazy, but not that lazy.

Also.....

As of now 

Sweden cases: 4028

Norway is a 4442 or 9000 equivalents

Denmark is at 2577 or about 5200 equivalents.

Now, I like people to check my numbers....why don't we have Pogo tell us what I missed if anything.  

But right now, you look pretty stupid (well you always do, but this would be one of those special cases).

Have at it Pogo


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 30, 2020)

Oh Shit,

Wihle cases are at 20,000 for the US

US deaths were at 565.

New York has 279 and New Jersey nave 37 for over half the deaths.  Michigan is at 50 and Lousiana was at 40.

Not a good day to be from New York.  

And really a bummer.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 30, 2020)

jc456 said:


> What’s different than state to state?


What? Use your big boy words.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 30, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Sweden has 10 million people, Norway and Denmark both sport about 5 million people. So the population is twice the size.



So you posted the article, then had to ask me what was in it? Haha, yep, that sounds like you.


Of course, you comment above is retarded to point out right now, as the virus was not sprinkled evenly over each country from outer space, and the cases are a function of time. 

But you will continue to make the same, dumb error, without question.

Furthermore, they have many tim s over the number of deaths of their neighbors. So, even if your retarded comment were not retarded (it is), you would have merely pointed out that a neighboring country with half the population has only 15% of the deaths, further strengthening my point. 

You might want to take a break for a while.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Mar 30, 2020)

Think about those
If those 385 deaths today only about 58 were solely attributable to Corona  only . The rest were mostly a combination of life ending conditions including corona and people 65 years oolder


Sun Devil 92 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > excalibur said:
> ...


The disaster and quadrupling of percentage of infection and all that direness just hadn’t happened. The libs are holding out hope for theveord “yet”


----------



## jc456 (Mar 30, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > What’s different than state to state?
> ...


You should use your big boy brain


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 30, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> Think about those
> If those 385 deaths today only about 58 were solely attributable to Corona only . The rest were mostly a combination of life ending conditions including corona and people 65 years oolder


And what point did you come to realize, once you thought about it?

Use your big boy words, make a point. You can do it.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Mar 30, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > Think about those
> ...


See you don’t guve directions about how people conduct themselves here especially when their rebuttals to your nonsense draws your ire.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 30, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > WEATHER53 said:
> ...


Neato!

So, after your deep think on the numbers you presented -- and which you gave directions to everyone else to think about -- did you arrive at any coherent point that you would like to share?


----------



## WEATHER53 (Mar 30, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


Same point I’ve been sharing.
The stats and comparative history of this versus other viruses does not warrant the hoax overreaction
You have actually disputed that point many times but I just repested  it for you again


----------



## james bond (Mar 30, 2020)

I just watched this video.  It made me realize I had no freakin' idea of how COVID-19 kills people.  I have high blood pressure so have an underlying condition.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 30, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> The stats and comparative history of this versus other viruses does not warrant the hoax overreactio


How does presenting about 360 deaths and saying only about 18% of them had no co existing conditions make that point? Hospitals are still being overwhelmed. Even people who do not die require hospitalization. And, if all the seriously ill people can't get proper care , more will die than otherwise.

These, of course, are the main concerns.

So, now you can explain how cherry picking a couple hundred deaths and pointing out only about 18% of them had co existing conditions speaks to any of these concerns or the measures taken to address them.

And... Go! It's your big point, so don't sissy out on me.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 30, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Sweden has 10 million people, Norway and Denmark both sport about 5 million people. So the population is twice the size.
> ...



This is one of the funniest things I've ever read.  A truly pathetic attempt to deflect from the fact that you were owned.

And you are purposely pushing misleading numbers.

Besides being a total prick, you are a true liar who really cares nothing for the truth.

IT will be good to not have your posts littering my screen.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 30, 2020)

New York and New Jersey have 1/2 the cases in the U.S.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Mar 30, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> New York and New Jersey have 1/2 the cases in the U.S.



If New York and New Jersey had zero cases, USA would still be #2 in active cases only behind Italy.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 30, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > New York and New Jersey have 1/2 the cases in the U.S.
> ...



You are correct.  

And while I don't want to downplay it, I guess I am more feeling sorry for those two states.

They can't seem to buy a break.  

Michigan has ramped up now.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Mar 30, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



I feel sorry for the entire nation.  We're #1 in active cases by a mile.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 30, 2020)

So, using Sweden's approach -- which appears to be to do none of the effective things the South Koreans did, while doing all the risky things they did -- has resulted in a doubling of cases in the last week (no doubt more, with testing sparse in Sweden). Only 162 known cases have resolved, resulting in 146 deaths. About 8% of these cases are critically ill, right now. Since only sick people are being tested in Sweden at least, were until a couple of days ago), that critical percentage of the currently known cases will surely rise, over time. As the number of ill people increases dramatically, what you are going to see is Swedish leadership give in to the experts, eventually, and shut it down. They aren't going to enjoy South Korea's curve, with their poor response. These things have consequences. All else being equal, you're going to see the virus lingering longer in the countries slow to respond correctly.


----------



## Ame®icano (Mar 30, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Yeah I don't know about that.  We have an easy example of what results from not locking down and telling folks to go on with their regular routines.  It's called "Italy".



That's not how you spell New York.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Mar 30, 2020)

China has been flat for like 2 weeks.

I believe them.



If you believe we have more cases than China, I have some magic beans to sell you.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 30, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



What does that mean ? 

Again, I don't want to downplay things, but we are at about 3,500 serious cases.  

I have no way of knowing what the rest mean or what the potential is for them to migrate.

But so far the ratio of serious to active has remained steady at 5%.  

We also show only 5,500 cases recovered.

How are they classifying those ?


----------



## XponentialChaos (Mar 30, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



What does that mean???

More active cases means more deaths.  Obviously.

More active cases = bad.


----------



## beautress (Mar 30, 2020)

It would be great for America if everyone got behind the effort to defeat the coronavirus.
​


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 30, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



O.K. yes, you are correct in that sense.

I am just curious to know how they are classifying things and where the serious ones are.  I can't seem to break it out.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 30, 2020)

If we could just get that to start dropping off....just a little.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 30, 2020)

New York and New Jersey are still 50+% of the active cases.

How come China shows everyone recovered and we show practically nobody recovered.


----------



## Ame®icano (Mar 31, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> New York and New Jersey are still 50+% of the active cases.
> 
> How come China shows everyone recovered and we show practically nobody recovered.



First of, recovery last few weeks. It takes time to get those numbers.

Second, China also claimed that only around hundred people died in uprising on Tienanmen square. Of course, they're telling the truth, right?


----------



## Pogo (Mar 31, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> China has been flat for like 2 weeks.
> 
> I believe them.
> 
> ...



What matters is, you don't have numbers that disprove the ones we have, soooooooooooo............


----------



## Pogo (Mar 31, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> New York and New Jersey are still 50+% of the active cases.
> 
> How come China shows everyone recovered and we show practically nobody recovered.



Simply because they've had more time for recoveries to build up like that.  You need at least a couple of weeks after the onset of illness.  Only a few days ago did our number of Recovered even _exceed _our number of Deaths -- it takes longer for the human to do away with the virus than it takes the virus to do away with the human.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 31, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > New York and New Jersey are still 50+% of the active cases.
> ...



O.K. 

Much appreciated.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 31, 2020)

My State's testing  is experiencing delays of up to 12 days for results due to the fact that the tests are processed hundreds of miles away. Apparently, it is not good for profits for the company to build a lab in Indiana.


----------



## U2Edge (Mar 31, 2020)

As of end of day Eastern Time United States March 30, 2020:

*Infection Totals by Country:*

1. United States - 164,266
2. Italy - 101,739
3. Spain - 87,956
4. China - 81,470
5. Germany - 66,885
6. France - 44,550
7. Japan - 1,953

*Infection Totals by U.S. State:*

1. New York - 67,325
2. New Jersey - 16,636
3. California - 7,426
4. Florida - 5,704
5. Washington - 5,250
6. Pennsylvania - 4,154
7. West Virginia - 145


----------



## U2Edge (Mar 31, 2020)

March 24, 2020 - United States - 54,916
March 25, 2020 - United States - 68,489 - 24.7% increase
March 26, 2020 - United States - 85,594 - 24.97% increase
March 27, 2020 - United States - 104,256 - 21.8% increase
March 28, 2020 - United States - 123,776 - 18.7% increase
March 29, 2020 - United States - 142,224 - 14.9% increase
March 30, 2020 - United States - 164,266 - 15.5% increase


----------



## U2Edge (Mar 31, 2020)

No progress on the 30th of March in terms of daily rate of increase in the United States. The rate of increase went up just slightly from where it was on the 29th. Hopefully there will be better results and continue improvement on the 31st. In Italy, the rate of increase has been cut in half in just a week, from 8% down to 4.15%. The United States needs to match Italy's progress in the rate of daily increase for infections.


----------



## keepitreal (Mar 31, 2020)

RodISHI said:


> https://twitter.com/ChinaInFocusNTD/status/1242643023474896896
> _China in Focus - NTD
> @ChinaInFocusNTD_
> 
> _“Perhaps a million Chinese people have died from the #CCPVirus.” China reports 21 million lost mobile users in the last 3 months. One expert says virus deaths might have contributed to the closing of the accounts, which had no spending activity for the past month. __#coronavirus_


Maybe they cut phone service to prevent people from leaking information 
no way 21 million people died


----------



## RodISHI (Mar 31, 2020)

keepitreal said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > https://twitter.com/ChinaInFocusNTD/status/1242643023474896896
> ...


That could account for some perhaps. There are reports coming out now so we'll here eventually. We don't know how many the CCP burned because they were dissidents either.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Mar 31, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > U2Edge said:
> ...


Pffffffffffffffffffft, pray.

Watch.









						What we can learn from the countries winning the coronavirus fight
					

See how coronavirus is spreading around the world — and what lessons we can take from the countries beating the virus.




					www.abc.net.au


----------



## james bond (Mar 31, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > New York and New Jersey have 1/2 the cases in the U.S.
> ...



Talk about cherry picking fallacy.  I guess you missed the part where it said COVID-19 has no borders.  Everyone is susceptible.  I've lost two friends to _pneumonia_ when they were in their 40s.  It could hit anybody.  Yet, I still had no idea how COVID-19 freakin' kills you.  It was an eye opener.  He says I have an underlying condition.  My son, too, with asthma.  I'm starting to wear a mask when I have to go out now.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 31, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...


that's what I have been saying.  the number of recoveries hasn't moved.  so there are only three states possible, active, recovered, dead.  If dead is going up, and active keeps going up, why isn't recovered going up?  Are they saying you never recover, you've always got it?  hahahahahahahahahahaha people believing this crap are truly duped.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 31, 2020)

Looks like Italy may (may) be starating a trend.  At least you could say the upward slope has stopped and they are level


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 31, 2020)

Keep your fingers crossed, this was just a one off.....


----------



## jc456 (Mar 31, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...


well I know that Tom Hanks and his bride are both recovered in less than one week.  we've been counting for four weeks, and the recover number isn't moving.  Again, only three possible states, active, recovered, and death. someone can't be active forever if others are recovering.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 31, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> View attachment 317453
> 
> Looks like Italy may (may) be starating a trend.  At least you could say the upward slope has stopped and they are level


funny, no one shows that graph, they only show the one with the number tested positive.  well fk, that will go up for fking ever.  It will never come down.  doesn't anyone but a few of us figure this shit out?


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 31, 2020)

james bond said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



Take care of yourself.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Mar 31, 2020)

james bond said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



Just pointing out that this isn't just a New York/New Jersey problem.  This is a national problem.  The numbers show that.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 31, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> If we could just get that to start dropping off....just a little.
> 
> View attachment 317382


that graph is showing it dropping off. thanks for the graph, where did you find it?


----------



## jc456 (Mar 31, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


so no one will recover?  why did Tom Hanks and his bride?


----------



## XponentialChaos (Mar 31, 2020)

jc456 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



I didn't say that nobody will recover.  I said that more cases will result in more deaths.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 31, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


and more recoveries right?  duh!!!!  You didn't say that.

See the post you replied on was about recoveries and it being stagnant


----------



## XponentialChaos (Mar 31, 2020)

jc456 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Obviously not everyone dies from the virus.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 31, 2020)

This is about the numbers.

Right now, the U.S. (for today) shows 281 deaths with 208 from New York (over 80%).

I hope the overall number stays low.

New York is just in trouble.

Also reporting 8,500 new cases.  

They have over 5x the number of active cases as the next most active state (New Jersey).


----------



## jc456 (Mar 31, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


it's what you implied.  funny.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 31, 2020)

jc456 said:


> and more recoveries right? duh!!!! You didn't say that.


Because we aren't all here to spell out simple shit for everyone. The concern is the people who will require medical care. Even those who recover, many of whom would not, without proper care.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Mar 31, 2020)

jc456 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



You think I implied that everyone dies from the virus?  Maybe you should read more carefully then.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 31, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > and more recoveries right? duh!!!! You didn't say that.
> ...


so where are those numbers?  how many of the active count are in hospitals?  come on, you want to throw out this viscous shit, show us how it is.  SHOW ME THE NUMBERS IN THE HOSPITALS


----------



## jc456 (Mar 31, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


well the topic of the post was on recoveries and your answer was that people will die.  well duh, thanks captain fking obvous.  The question was why we aren't seeing more recoveries and you post more deaths.  well, that implies death, not recovery, with the word 'death' being the key word there.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Mar 31, 2020)

jc456 said:


> well the topic of the post was on recoveries and your answer was that people will die.  well duh, thanks captain fking obvous.  The question was why we aren't seeing more recoveries and you post more deaths.  well, that implies death, not recovery, with the word 'death' being the key word there.



My post wasn't about recoveries.  I didn't imply anything that I didn't directly state.

You seem confused.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 31, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


So, hmm Rush just asked my question on the air.  where are the numbers of patients in the hospitals.  We're building all these remote hospitals and morgues, where are the numbers?


----------



## jc456 (Mar 31, 2020)

here, from opioid hospitalizations.



			https://www.cdc.gov/nchs/data/nhcs/opioid_involved_hospitalization_NDI.pdf
		


_Results There were 1,004,166 patients aged 18 or older who were hospitalized at one of the 94 NHCS hospitals providing inpatient data for 2014, and had data eligible for linkage to the NDI. The hospitalizations were determined to be opioidinvolved ([1], and see Notes below) for 24,340 patients (2.4% of all patients). Mortality from any cause occurred within one year of hospital discharge for 2,295 of the 24,340 patients with an opioid-involved hospitalization (9.4%). The figure below shows the distribution of in-hospital and post-acute mortality for adults who had a prior opioid-involved hospitalization. Among the patients who died, approximately 18.1% of patients died in the hospital, and another 23.4% died within 30 days of leaving the hospital. The remaining 58.5% died throughout the remainder of the one-year postacute follow-up period. _

Wuhan worse than this?


----------



## jc456 (Mar 31, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > well the topic of the post was on recoveries and your answer was that people will die.  well duh, thanks captain fking obvous.  The question was why we aren't seeing more recoveries and you post more deaths.  well, that implies death, not recovery, with the word 'death' being the key word there.
> ...


you truly are. you should go back to the post you responded to,


----------



## XponentialChaos (Mar 31, 2020)

jc456 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



I'm good.  I know what I said and what I didn't imply.

You're the one reading shit that isn't actually there.  You all caught up now?  Let us know how we can help you.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 31, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


I'll agree to disagree


----------



## Pogo (Mar 31, 2020)

Having passed 175,000 cases with no nation close behind, we now have more CV mortalities than China and our population penetration exceeds Iran.



Country,
OtherTotal
CasesNew
CasesTotal
DeathsNew
DeathsTotal
RecoveredActive
CasesSerious,
CriticalTot Cases/
1M popDeaths/
1M popReported
1st caseWorld836,894+52,23541,237+3,469174,502621,15530,964107.45.3Jan 10USA176,518+12,7303,431+2906,241166,8463,89353310Jan 20Italy105,792+4,05312,428+83715,72977,6354,0231,750206Jan 29Spain94,417+6,4618,269+55319,25966,8895,6072,019177Jan 30China81,518+793,305+576,0522,161528572Jan 10Germany68,180+1,295682+3715,82451,6741,9798148Jan 26France52,128+7,5783,523+4997,92740,6785,05679954Jan 23Iran44,605+3,1102,898+14114,65627,0513,70353135Feb 18UK25,150+3,0091,789+38113523,22616337026Jan 30Switzerland16,186+264395+361,82313,9683011,87046Feb 24Turkey13,531+2,704214+4624313,0746221603Mar 09Belgium12,775+876705+1921,69610,3741,0211,10261Feb 03Netherlands12,595+8451,039+17525011,3061,05373561Feb 26Austria10,109+491128+201,0958,8861981,12214Feb 24S. Korea9,786+125162+45,4084,216551913Jan 19Canada8,467+1,01995+61,1627,2101202243Jan 24Portugal7,443+1,035160+20437,24018873016Mar 01Israel4,831+13619+31634,649835582Feb 20Brazil4,715+85168+51274,420296220.8Feb 24Norway4,605+16039+7134,553978497Feb 25Australia4,561+101193374,205281790.7Jan 24Sweden4,435+407180+34164,23935843918Jan 30Czechia3,257+25625+2253,207643042Feb 29Ireland2,9105452,85110358911Feb 28Denmark2,860+28390+1312,76914549416Feb 26Malaysia2,766+14043+65372,18694851Jan 24Chile2,738+28912+41562,570141430.6Mar 02Russia2,337+50117+81212,1998160.1Jan 30Romania2,245+13679+142201,946621174Feb 25Ecuador2,240+27475+13542,1111001274Feb 28Poland2,215+16032+172,17650590.8Mar 03Luxembourg2,178+19023+1802,075313,47937Feb 28Philippines2,084+53888+10491,9471190.8Jan 29Japan1,953564241,47356150.4Jan 14Pakistan1,914+19726+5761,8121290.1Feb 25Thailand1,651+12710+13421,29923240.1Jan 12Saudi Arabia1,563+11010+21651,38831450.3Mar 01Indonesia1,528+114136+14811,31160.5Mar 01Finland1,418+6617+4101,391562563Jan 28South Africa1,353+273311,3197230.05Mar 04Greece1,314+10249+3521,213721265Feb 25India1,251321021,1170.90.02Jan 29


----------



## Flopper (Mar 31, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> New York and New Jersey are still 50+% of the active cases.
> 
> How come China shows everyone recovered and we show practically nobody recovered.


China did not spend two months trying to decide on their response. China has "despotic" power at it's finger tips and does not have to contend with the checks and balances of a democratic system and a media that is quick to reveal any problems.  Thus they sealed off transportation in and out of of the affected areas. They didn't ask the people to stay in doors.  They put armed troops on the streets, setup checkpoints, that no one passed without permission.  Unlike the US, people that tested positive for the virus were not sent home with a request to self-quarantine.  In China they did not request, they ordered a quarantine and your dwelling was posted.  Violation of quarantine was considered a crime against the people and treated as such.

The Chinese approach is hardly applicable to the US or for most of the world. South Korea's solution is far more applicable.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 31, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > New York and New Jersey are still 50+% of the active cases.
> ...



While I get that...

What I am asking is why we are not seeing more people recovered.

Armed guards don't speed up recovery.

What you might be saying is that we are only seeing the back of the curve (the few folks who were originally diagnosed) and since we've really only come up recently (number of cases).....well after a certain time lag...the recovered curve should start to follow ?


----------



## g5000 (Mar 31, 2020)

Today's count.

U.S. Cases: 184,183

Total deaths: 3,721

About 800 deaths in the past 24 hours.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Mar 31, 2020)

Today's numbers are terrible.


----------



## Flopper (Mar 31, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


Keep in mind that data is not always collected in the same manner or from same sources.  Data from different states and different countries are collected at different times and may be delayed by a day or more. It's best to look at data over a longer period, say weekly as oppose to everyday.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 31, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Today's numbers are terrible.


only 1000 more cases than yesterday.  that's good.  

And think this is showing the quarantine didn't work.  That's all that's saying.  you have no idea if the totals would have been any different because there wasn't any data to compare against.  that's sad.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 31, 2020)

jc456 said:


> And think this is showing the quarantine didn't work.


Really? Experts are saying that the social distancing measures appear to be helping. Like, in California. Where are you getting your info?


----------



## Flopper (Mar 31, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...


I believe recovery data is actually hospital discharges or reports from by the health department.  Total and new case data come from positive tests.  Since many if not most people that test positive recovery at home, their may be many recoveries not recorded.  Although this seems reasonable, I have not seen anything that explains how this data is collected.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Mar 31, 2020)

jc456 said:


> only 1000 more cases than yesterday.  that's good.
> 
> And think this is showing the quarantine didn't work.  That's all that's saying.  you have no idea if the totals would have been any different because there wasn't any data to compare against.  that's sad.



It is showing just the opposite you fucking dumbass...without it we would have have 10,000 or more new cases.  

last time I saw it given COVID-19 had an Ro rate of 2.3...


----------



## WEATHER53 (Mar 31, 2020)

g5000 said:


> Today's count.
> 
> U.S. Cases: 184,183
> 
> ...


Of the 800 who died today
How many died solely attributable to Corona?
How many had serious to critical preexisting conditions?
How many were over 70? Over80?
What are my requested stats Nevet  available?

After my questions are answered you would find that about 80 died solely as a result of Corona and were younger than 65.
How many times has America shut down over one thing alone that kills80 per day or a lot less?


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 31, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Today's numbers are terrible.



They certainly are bucking trends as far  as the U.S. is concerned.  It looked new cases were flattening out.....but this is a bit of a step.

More deaths in one day than any day previous.  

New York and New Jersey are 50%+ of new cases.

New York and New Jersey are 42% of all deaths.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 31, 2020)

Italy's cases look lower and deaths (generally) do too.

That is good news.

Spain broke a four day downward trend in cases.  Bummer.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 31, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > And think this is showing the quarantine didn't work.
> ...


You have absolutely nothing benchmarked to make any such statement


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 31, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Today's count.
> ...


Idiot nutsacks like you should have to visit a hospital in one of the epicenters.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 31, 2020)

jc456 said:


> You have absolutely nothing benchmarked to make any such statement


I know you just tried to use a fancy word there, but you failed (of course). I said that experts are saying the distancing measures appear to be helping.  Because they are saying that. That's  a fact.

But you said the opposite. So again, where are you getting your info?


----------



## XponentialChaos (Mar 31, 2020)

jc456 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Today's numbers are terrible.
> ...



23,533 new cases today.  709 new deaths today.  So far.

Definitely the most casualties we have had in a single day.  Probably the most new cases we have had in a single day.

That's terrible.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 31, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


So what? The rate of growth declined by 90%

They call that flattening out


----------



## Flopper (Mar 31, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Today's count.
> ...



No one dies solely due to Covid 19. When a Covid 19 patient dies, they die with Covid 19.  Typically the lungs fill with fluids depriving the body of oxygen but it can happen in many ways, the patient may develop a bacterial pneumonia, die of heart attack, stroke, septicemia, etc.  If a person's medical record shows no serious prexisting conditions, the attending physician will probably write covid 19 on the death certificate.   However, cause of death is not simple.  There's final, intermediate, underlying cause, etc. During an epidemic, the attending physician is not likely to send much time analyzing the cause of death when there are dozens of people in critical condition needing his attention.

IMHO, age and prexisting conditions are irrelevant when considering the seriousness of an epidemic because the implication is that one life is more important than another based on age and health.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Mar 31, 2020)

jc456 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



You're a fucking idiot.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 31, 2020)

jc456 said:


> So what? The rate of growth declined by 90%


What? How stupid. Embarrassing yourself for dear leader...


----------



## jc456 (Mar 31, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


Data is data


----------



## jc456 (Mar 31, 2020)

Flopper said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


Then why didn’t you say that in2009?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 31, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Then why didn’t you say that in2009?


Don't feed the attention begging, time wasting troll.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 31, 2020)

Flopper said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



Exactly, technically cause of death is cardiac arrest but unless it's a sudden trauma like getting your head blown off from three different directions it's commonly a concert of co-operating causes each stressing the system until it succumbs.  For the purpose of definitions suffice to say a situation where the patient would not have died _but for the appearance of_ COVID-19.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 31, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Then why didn’t you say that in2009?
> ...


When you got nothing huh?


----------



## Flopper (Mar 31, 2020)

Circe said:


> So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


I agree it will be stopped but probably not for a couple of years.  This is just the first outbreak of the disease.  We can not irradiate it, because  it has spread to widely. What we are doing now and hopefully the seasonality of the disease will reduce the number of new cases this summer so our hospitals and some segments of the economy can recover so the nation will be better prepared for the next major outbreak which will probably come in the Fall.  Only when the nation reaches about 60% to 80% immunity will the battle be won. We can reach that level of immunity form a vaccine, natural immunity, and recoveries from the virus.


----------



## Flopper (Mar 31, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> > How many people died from the flu in 2019?
> ...


When comparing Covid 19 with the influenza of 2018-19, there is one huge difference.  More than 99% of influenza virus tested since October 1, 2018, were susceptible to oseltamivir and peramivir, and all tested viruses were susceptible to zanamivir and baloxavir.  Today the number of treatments found effective against Covid 19 is exactly zero.

All we can do with Covid 19 cases is treat the symptoms and hope for the best. This coupled with the fact that there is no vaccine, scares the shit out of people.  We are doing the only thing we can do to fight the virus, social distancing which will reduce the number of new cases but will prove devastating to the economy.

Of course we could just let the virus run it's course which means getting to an immunity rate of about 60%.  Without a vaccine, that could mean about 200 million cases in the US and a death total of about 4 million.  Of course we are not going to do that so all we got now is social distancing and trying to survive what promises to be a terrible economy.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 31, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Circe said:
> 
> 
> > So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.
> ...


Funny how you think you know it!


----------



## excalibur (Mar 31, 2020)

Coronavirus could travel 27 feet, stay in air for hours: MIT researcher
					

Social-distancing guidelines to stay 6 feet from others may be woefully inadequate, one scientist warns — saying the coronavirus can travel 27 feet and linger for hours. MIT associate profess…




					nypost.com


----------



## jc456 (Mar 31, 2020)

excalibur said:


> Coronavirus could travel 27 feet, stay in air for hours: MIT researcher
> 
> 
> Social-distancing guidelines to stay 6 feet from others may be woefully inadequate, one scientist warns — saying the coronavirus can travel 27 feet and linger for hours. MIT associate profess…
> ...


Oh for fk sake


----------



## WEATHER53 (Mar 31, 2020)

May or may not presented as fact is incorrect


----------



## excalibur (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Flopper (Mar 31, 2020)

excalibur said:


> Coronavirus could travel 27 feet, stay in air for hours: MIT researcher
> 
> 
> Social-distancing guidelines to stay 6 feet from others may be woefully inadequate, one scientist warns — saying the coronavirus can travel 27 feet and linger for hours. MIT associate profess…
> ...


Social Distancing was set at a minimum of 6 feet because that was the distance an average sneeze spray would reach without significant dissipation.  Some sneezes would reach 10 feet but that was rare.  We still don't know how high a concentration of viable SARS-CoV-2 is needed in practice to infect a human being.  However, The current scientific consensus is that most transmission via respiratory secretions happens in the form of large respiratory droplets ... rather than small aerosol.  This means that droplets that dry in air leaving the virus as aerosol is unlikely to spread to other humans.

6 feet is the absolute minimum separation in crowded indoor areas particular with limited ventilation such as in crowded grocery store. Outdoors where there are not many people nearby, 6 feet should be fine.

One thing to keep in mind is that you can overdo anything.  The only way you can be absolutely safe is to stay at home alone, never going outside keeping all your windows closed, and allowing no other person in your home.  Your probability of getting covid 19 would be far less than a heart attack or stroke but the probability of developing a serious mental condition would probably be far greater.








						New coronavirus may spread as an airborne aerosol, like SARS
					

Aerosols likely pose the greatest danger in health care settings, but may also spread in some everyday scenarios.




					www.livescience.com


----------



## U2Edge (Mar 31, 2020)

As of end of day Eastern Time United States March 31, 2020:

*Infection Totals by Country:*

1. United States - 188,578
2. Italy - 105,792
3. Spain - 95,923
4. China - 81,518
5. Germany - 71,808
6. France - 52,128
7. Japan - 2,229

*Infection Totals by U.S. State:*

1. New York - 75,893
2. New Jersey - 18,696
3. California - 8,548
4. Florida - 6,741
5. Washington - 5,482
6. Pennsylvania - 4,961
7. West Virginia - 162


----------



## U2Edge (Mar 31, 2020)

March 24, 2020 - United States - 54,916
March 25, 2020 - United States - 68,489 - 24.7% increase
March 26, 2020 - United States - 85,594 - 24.97% increase
March 27, 2020 - United States - 104,256 - 21.8% increase
March 28, 2020 - United States - 123,776 - 18.7% increase
March 29, 2020 - United States - 142,224 - 14.9% increase
March 30, 2020 - United States - 164,266 - 15.5% increase
March 31, 2020 - United States - 188,578 - 14.8% increase


----------



## luchitociencia (Mar 31, 2020)

The current data is incomplete.

The administration is having the public ignorant of the cases of Corona virus.

Besides the number of deaths, the information of their sex and age must be posted.

Same as well the cause of their death. 

With today's technology, the detailed information should be released at the same time when adding the number of deaths.

Reading those "quantities" of deaths is not enough.

People must be aware of what part of the population is being hard targeted and killed by cause of the virus. The information given must be transparent.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 31, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



Appreciate it.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Apr 1, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Circe said:
> 
> 
> > So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.
> ...


We will CURE it, with medication, and buy some time till then by social distancing. sheesh, dont be such a nabob of negativity, lol.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Apr 1, 2020)

Mar312020
*Rachel Maddow Learns Not to Make Spiteful Short-Term Predictions*
Good thing her audience stays safely insulated from factual information inside their bubble of liberal BS. Otherwise, even they might laugh at Rachel Maddow’s latest pratfall:


> Just over one week ago, MSNBC anchor Rachel Maddow called President Trump’s claim that two U.S. Navy medical ships would soon be operational “nonsense.” By Monday morning, both ships had arrived at their destinations in Los Angeles and New York City. …
> “The president said when he announced that those ships would be put into action against the COVID-19 epidemic. He said one of those ships would be operational in New York harbor by next week. That’s nonsense. It will not be there next week,” she claimed.


Wouldn’t Madcow love to stuff this down the memory hole:


> Benny
> 
> *✔*@bennyjohnson
> https://twitter.com/bennyjohnson/status/1244656629280317446
> ...



6,671 people are talking about this


​Spiteful ankle-biting should never be confused with information. That’s why only a moonbat would attempt to learn what’s going on out there by watching MSNBC.
Ms Madcow has cooked herself a crow pie. Mark Dice laughingly grinds it into her face as he reminds us that she is only the tip of an iceberg of MSM journalistic malfeasance:

​On tips from Mr. Freemarket, Kate P, Scott D, and KirklesWorth. Hat tips: Summit News, Ace of Spades HQ, Breitbart.

All links highlighted


----------



## jc456 (Apr 1, 2020)

Folks, sorry, I don't see any numbers that suggest that we're headed to 100,000 deaths.  these people are fear mongering.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 1, 2020)

Flopper said:


> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> > Coronavirus could travel 27 feet, stay in air for hours: MIT researcher
> ...


so dude, when someone sneezes it goes on everything around them.  You'd have to close the stores and wipe down after every sneeze.  You are just a really good parrot.  Sneezing isn't part of the symptoms.  Coughs are.  I have allergies and I sneeze all the fking time.  I don't have it.  so, for fk sake, crawl into a hole and stay where you are usually comfortable. for fk sake.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 1, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...


I just heard, most people who had it aren't reporting when they recover, and that's why we're not seeing any increases. Eventually, if the count didn't go into the death column, it will have to be assumed it was recovered.  Just like they do for the flu.


----------



## Likkmee (Apr 1, 2020)

Coronavirus could travel 27 feet, stay in air for hours: MIT researcher


----------



## jc456 (Apr 1, 2020)

Likkmee said:


> Coronavirus could travel 27 feet, stay in air for hours: MIT researcher


----------



## Pogo (Apr 1, 2020)

US cases now exceed two hundred thousand.  More than twice as many active cases as any country in the world, including Italy.

Penetration (infections per million) now over 600, where about two weeks ago it was 60.


Country,
OtherTotal
CasesNew
CasesTotal
DeathsNew
DeathsTotal
RecoveredActive
CasesSerious,
CriticalTot Cases/
1M popDeaths/
1M popReported
1st caseWorld903,799+45,48045,334+3,032190,660667,80534,855115.95.8Jan 10USA200,269+11,7394,394+3418,698187,1774,88860513Jan 20Italy110,574+4,78213,155+72716,84780,5724,0351,829218Jan 29Spain102,136+6,2139,053+58922,64770,4365,8722,185194Jan 30China81,554+363,312+776,2382,004466572Jan 10Germany75,754+3,946848+7318,70056,2063,40590410Jan 26France52,1283,5239,44439,1615,56579954Jan 23Iran47,593+2,9883,036+13815,47329,0843,87156736Feb 18UK29,474+4,3242,352+56313526,98716343435Jan 30Switzerland17,137+532461+282,96713,7093481,98053Feb 24Belgium13,964+1,189828+1232,13211,0041,0881,20571Feb 03Netherlands13,614+1,0191,173+13425012,1911,05379568Feb 26Turkey13,53121424313,0748471603Mar 09Austria10,585+405146+181,4369,0032151,17516Feb 24S. Korea9,887+101165+35,5674,155551933Jan 19Canada9,017+405108+71,4457,4641202393Jan 24


----------



## jc456 (Apr 1, 2020)

Pogo said:


> US cases now exceed two hundred thousand.  More than twice as many active cases as any country in the world, including Italy.
> 
> Penetration (infections per million) now over 600, where about two weeks ago it was 60.
> 
> ...


still only 2.1% die at this rate.  can't climb to the numbers they're predicting.  If they do, then social distancing was a waste and destruction of our country for nothing.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Apr 1, 2020)

Sanitary masks are on thier way comrades ...all glory to pooh



Indian Street shitters putting in over time


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Apr 1, 2020)

In his own words: Manhattan bus tour company CEO navigates the coronavirus
					

Richard Humphrey, CEO of a Manhattan bus tour company, describes the hit his business has taken from the coronavirus.




					www.cnbc.com


----------



## Flopper (Apr 1, 2020)

luchitociencia said:


> The current data is incomplete.
> 
> The administration is having the public ignorant of the cases of Corona virus.
> 
> ...


This is something that should have been in the federal disaster planning for a pandemic. Each state should be reporting data for the same time interval each day. Recover data should is ill defined.  I suspect that most of the recover data is coming hospital discharge but most people who test positive are never admitted to the hospital so how are recovers determined for people that recover at home.  I know the health departments across the country are suppose to monitor progress of these cases but with the rapidly growth in cases, that seems unlike.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 1, 2020)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Sanitary masks are on thier way comrades ...all glory to pooh
> 
> 
> 
> Indian Street shitters putting in over time



You're actually posting Tweeter as a "source" and expecting credibility?

Wtf is wrong with you?

This thread is for current conditions, developments and stats, not for made-up Tweeter anecdotes by unknown tweeters.


----------



## Flopper (Apr 1, 2020)

Likkmee said:


> Coronavirus could travel 27 feet, stay in air for hours: MIT researcher


And elephants could fly


----------



## Flopper (Apr 1, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > US cases now exceed two hundred thousand.  More than twice as many active cases as any country in the world, including Italy.
> ...


One of the few things we know about the virus is that it is spread through air.  The more isolated people are from one another the less transmission will occur.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 1, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > US cases now exceed two hundred thousand.  More than twice as many active cases as any country in the world, including Italy.
> ...



Actually, out of 13,902 cases (in this chart) that had an outcome, *32%* of them died, not "2.1".
You don't know what that actual rate is until cases have had time to resolve.  For that matter you probably still don't know how to feed yourself, so expecting you to even follow how math works is way too optimistic.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Apr 1, 2020)

Main thing that’s good from that chart is 13 deaths per million population. Not the inflated death stats of infecteds only with skewed death rates of 70+ dominating the calculation
As a citizens of the USA you have a 13 in one million chance of dying from this period. .0013% fatality chance but libbies like their artificial 1-4% “stat” better


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Apr 1, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> > Sanitary masks are on thier way comrades ...all glory to pooh
> ...



Jesus you mental case
I've been on thread since day one where you been ? Ive posted a lot of good stuff while you fuckin left wing idiots were out hugging dirty chinks .....sit back Watching cnn and lie to yourself that it's a highly credible organization...I thought I already told you dont talk to me because youre a moron 

I did three link dumps go find em 
Updated daily ...mucho good shit on zero everyday

New ones recently added 

I'll post em later


----------



## Pogo (Apr 1, 2020)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Deplorable Yankee said:
> ...



"hugging dirty chinks [sic]" huh.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 1, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> Main thing that’s good from that chart is 13 deaths per million population. Not the inflated death stats of infecteds only with skewed death rates of 70+ dominating the calculation
> As a citizens of the USA you have a 13 in one million chance of dying from this period. .0013% fatality chance but libbies like their artificial 1-4% “stat” better



No, that's not what that number means.  And btw it's already up to 14.  It has been rising steadily, including today when it was 13 just an hour ago, from a fraction of 0.1.  If it actually meant one's chances of dying were X, THAT NUMBER WOULD BE CONSTANT.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 1, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> Main thing that’s good from that chart is 13 deaths per million population. Not the inflated death stats of infecteds only with skewed death rates of 70+ dominating the calculation
> As a citizens of the USA you have a 13 in one million chance of dying from this period. .0013% fatality chance but libbies like their artificial 1-4% “stat” better



That number will go up with time.  

To me the bigger question is when you start to worry using this kind of approach ?

The stat isn't the same for Nebraska as it is for New York City.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Apr 1, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




Gee how did I know you would point out the wacist comment like the ignorant dumb retard you are. lol this is cnn

Dont worry those masks ain't coming to the usa or western europe ....lol
You should see where some of your hick kmart clothes are made...dumb asses


----------



## WEATHER53 (Apr 1, 2020)

Pogo said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > Main thing that’s good from that chart is 13 deaths per million population. Not the inflated death stats of infecteds only with skewed death rates of 70+ dominating the calculation
> ...


So the number does not mean what the number means but rather a liberal interpretation
It means 13 out of every 1 million people die from this. A huge upswing from . 0013 percentage chance of dying to .0014%


----------



## jc456 (Apr 1, 2020)

Flopper said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


I don't think they understand shit about this.  this was all shoot from the hip and fk repercussions.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 1, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > WEATHER53 said:
> ...



STILL wrong because that's STILL not what the number means, regardless whether it's 13 or 0.13 or 13,000.
It's a RUNNING TOTAL, not a RATE.  That's why it keeps rising.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 1, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > WEATHER53 said:
> ...


at no other time in history did someone monitor hourly the deaths of an american citizen.  They just shrug off the 101 blacks that died in just chicago the last four weeks.  ahh that's nothing, but if you want the number of deaths due to a hoax, it's 14 today.  whooo hooo for them.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 1, 2020)

Pogo said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


it's called the current rate.  you have nothing else son.  someone is basing action off of some number.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Apr 1, 2020)

__





						Chinese county says in lockdown after coronavirus cases
					

HEALTH-CORONAVIRUS/CHINA-COUNTY (URGENT):Chinese county says in lockdown after coronavirus cases




					news.trust.org
				




Coming off Reuters wire

So much for the bat eaters and heros of the low iq left


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 1, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> As a citizens of the USA you have a 13 in one million chance of dying from this period


No, that is completely idiotic, as it relies on the assumption that every us citizen has been infected AND all the cases have resolved.

Why are you being so goddamn stupid? You shouldn't even be in this thread. Just shut up for a while.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 1, 2020)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the left know everything, didn't you know that?


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Apr 1, 2020)

__





						Zerohedge
					

ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




					www.zerohedge.com
				




You dont kick this economy back into gear soon its gonna get frigging ugly


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Apr 1, 2020)

Know what these two chinko pinko sources say 
Official Chinese communist news source and bureaucracy 

They under reported the number of cases 



			http://app.cctv.com/special/cportal/detail/arti/index.html?id=ArtiFW8m6ybDtPEa9aB26NBk200331&fromapp=cctvnews&version=727
		




			http://www.nhc.gov.cn/xcs/yqfkdt/202003/718c79c96f3e46409dd49303d41a00ef.shtml
		


I for one am shocked


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Apr 1, 2020)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Sanitary masks are on thier way comrades ...all glory to pooh
> 
> 
> 
> Indian Street shitters putting in over time


I think they sterilize them before shipping them.

But no, we need to bring all our medical suppliers back to our shores, no doubt about that.


----------



## excalibur (Apr 1, 2020)

The Truth about the National Security Council’s Pandemic Team | National Review
					

It wasn’t shuttered but reorganized, and any evaluation of the administration’s response is still incomplete.




					www.nationalreview.com


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 1, 2020)

New York and New Jersey are at 10,500 new cases combined.

They are 60% of deaths.

They are just getting creamed.


----------



## james bond (Apr 1, 2020)

Since I'm a computer scientist, I like the testing and vaccine portions, but shutdown is unworkable:






'“There’s no question the United States missed the opportunity to get ahead of the novel coronavirus,” he wrote. “But the window for making important decisions hasn’t closed.”

Here’s a recap of his plan:

*Shutdown*: Allowing states to enact their own social distancing mandates is a “recipe for disaster” because people can travel across state lines and spread the virus, Gates wrote. “Until the case numbers start to go down across America — which could take 10 weeks or more — no one can continue business as usual or relax the shutdown,” he said. “Any confusion about this point will only extend the economic pain, raise the odds that the virus will return, and cause more deaths.”
*Testing*: Gates said more tests need to be made available and the resulting data should be aggregated “so we can quickly identify potential volunteers for clinical trials and know with confidence when it’s time to return to normal.” He said there should also be clear priorities for who gets tested, given the lack of test-kits. He also called out the self-swab developed by the Gates-backed Seattle Coronavirus Assessment Network as an example of an efficient testing method.
*Vaccine*: Gates said a vaccine can be created in less than 18 months with a data-based approach and rapid trials. The federal government should help build facilities where the vaccines will be made, he said.'
Shutdown would've been giving up the business sector in defeat right away.  We are in trouble due to botched rollout of test kits and people not taking it seriously.  The latter could be due to misinformation and there is still a wide difference of opinion of how dangerous the respiratory virus is.  People do not know whether they should wear masks or not.  We've had conficting news on how far the COVID-19 travels and is in the air.  Everybody agreed on flattening the curve, but really it only affected the medical personnel.  They had problems getting the equipment needed.  Was this due to politics?  I dunno.

So testing and vaccine is what we have left.  We have to do the testing right, but it's still too slow.  Why?  What happened to 5000/day?  10000/day claims?

As for vaccine, it appears that individual companies are doing it on their own.  I have no idea as to its coordination of what they've been finding.

Maybe the shutdown could not be helped.

Thoughts?  What didn't work?  What is working?  Who/what areas are to blame?


----------



## james bond (Apr 1, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> New York and New Jersey are at 10,500 new cases combined.
> 
> They are 60% of deaths.
> 
> They are just getting creamed.



The thinking is the East coast wasn't as careful due to their governors, but it's going to hit the other states, eventually.  Trump is like a thermometer as he's backing off on what he said now.  The shutdown was about shelter in place or lockdown, i.e. quarantine and sanitation or try to save the economy.  Some people here still believe it's not as serious.  There's still that debate, but the confirmed cases point to a different direction -- more deaths.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 1, 2020)

james bond said:


> Since I'm a computer scientist, I like the testing and vaccine portions, but shutdown is unworkable:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so now Bill Gates is our expert?  hahahahhahahaha only in a leftist mind.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 1, 2020)

james bond said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > New York and New Jersey are at 10,500 new cases combined.
> ...


you don't know that at all.  irresponsible dude.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 1, 2020)

662 deaths today.

75%+ are in six states.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 1, 2020)

WEATHER53 ,Weatherman2020 I found this on the internet for Illinois, I'm not sure the data.  But i can't pull the same data from the Illinois Health department.  seems odd.






						Illinois hospitals full of empty beds
					

Across Chicago and downstate, thousands of high-cost hospital beds routinely lie empty. Use this Crain's database to explore a first-of-its-kind analysis of every hospital in the state.



					www.chicagobusiness.com


----------



## Pogo (Apr 1, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> 662 deaths today.
> 
> 75%+ are in six states.



A few more now.  Over the 5,000 mark for serious/critical conditions.  Sadly we're still going up.  23 thousand new cases added today, so far.


Country,
OtherTotal
CasesNew
CasesTotal
DeathsNew
DeathsTotal
RecoveredActive
CasesSerious,
CriticalTot Cases/
1M popDeaths/
1M popReported
1st caseWorld930,506+72,18746,774+4,472193,750689,98235,475119.46.0Jan 10USA211,408+22,8784,718+6658,805197,8855,00563914Jan 20Italy110,574+4,78213,155+72716,84780,5724,0351,829218Jan 29Spain104,118+8,1959,387+92322,64772,0845,8722,227201Jan 30China81,554+363,312+776,2382,004466572Jan 10Germany77,872+6,064920+14518,70058,2523,40892911Jan 26France56,989+4,8614,032+50910,93442,0236,01787362Jan 23Iran47,593+2,9883,036+13815,47329,0843,87156736Feb 18UK29,474+4,3242,352+56313526,98716343435Jan 30


----------



## jc456 (Apr 1, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > 662 deaths today.
> ...


how many hospital beds where those counts are at, is the question.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 1, 2020)

2018 to 2019 flu numbers> Splain Lucy?  look at that mortality rate.  tell me this is any fking different. They aren't expecting us to go look at the numbers.  I can't wait to see the same numbers for the flu this year.  Oh wait, they moved them into the wuhan numbers.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 1, 2020)

jc456 said:


> tell me this is any fking different.


Again? Why? Clearly your dumb ass didn't get it the first 1000 times...


----------



## jc456 (Apr 1, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > tell me this is any fking different.
> ...


I know, but I like to keep pointing out how you ignore the more deadly flu virus.  Just stay with me.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 1, 2020)

jc456 said:


> I know, but I like to keep pointing out how you ignore the more deadly flu virus.


Which is also hilariously retarded as every year a new vaccine is developed, every year we publicly fund vaccines and vaccine drives, and Evey year extensive analysis is done on that season's flu. 

And now we have reached your ration of attention for today. Have a nice night.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 1, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > I know, but I like to keep pointing out how you ignore the more deadly flu virus.
> ...


And we still have over 25,000 die. Majority? Old folks. Nothing different


----------



## james bond (Apr 1, 2020)

jc456 said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...




Yes, I do.  It's based on what has happened in Italy, Spain, China, and more; it's based on knowing how COVID-19 works and how it has stressed our medical system.  We are behind flattening the curve.  I posted a video on it from the doctors since your type won't believe other Pubs like me and how the virus does not know about our borders.  I suppose you know how COVID-19 kills us now.  A couple of days ago, this surgeon released another vid on why the numbers will go up.  Watch it instead of getting your news in sound bites.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 1, 2020)

Another terrible day.

24,450 new cases, 706 new deaths.  So far.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 1, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Another terrible day.
> 
> 24,450 new cases, 706 new deaths.  So far.



Other states are increasing in terms of percentages.

But New York and New Jersey continue to get smashed.

New York death count is 5.5 times higher than the next state (New Jersey).


----------



## james bond (Apr 1, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Another terrible day.
> ...



How's the state medical structure?  How's NYC medical structure?  I heard they have a shortage of ventilators and that they are taking bodies out with a heavy duty shovel.  If it gets overwhelmed, then it will collapse like it did in southern Italy.  Then more deaths.  There would be nothing they could do.


----------



## james bond (Apr 1, 2020)

NY lawmakers, unions urge Jeff Bezos to close Amazon warehouses hit by coronavirus
					

The group also called for the "swift reinstatement" of a Staten Island warehouse worker who was fired after organizing a protest.




					www.cnbc.com
				




Jeff Bezos has to do the right thing and close warehouses for sanitation.  He has been awfully quiet on how he's protecting the workers.  I don't shop Whole Foods because of what I've heard about him and the way the business is run.  Same with Amazon, but it's harder to avoid them, especially now.  I rather shop with other online merchants on Amazon and not get Prime (scam).  He's the richest man in the world and he's not helping.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 1, 2020)

Today won't help this curve.  

But as long as it stays inflected (yes i n f l e c t e d), that's good.

Come on Italy.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 1, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Another terrible day.
> ...



This is a national cluster fuck.  And it's just getting worse.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 1, 2020)

Good job !!


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 1, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



You didn't believe them ?

About 15 to 20 states are still below 10 deaths.  About 30 are still at double digits.  

Six or Seven deaths make up the majority.

I am not happy for anyone....but it isn't universal.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 1, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



What did I say that I don't believe?


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 1, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



They said it will get worse.  

You seemed surprised.  

I don't exactly what they mean in total.  Many states don't have it that bad (and I know it could get there).  New York looked like they were flattening out in terms of cases....but it didn't last.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 1, 2020)

james bond said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > james bond said:
> ...


You know how it works? You know more than the experts


----------



## jc456 (Apr 1, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...


Well when anything goes as far as counting deaths the number won’t ever go down, that’s a statistical impossibility


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 1, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



I'm not surprised that it's getting worse.  Clearly, in looking at the numbers, it's getting worse.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 1, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


The daily count hasn’t changed that much


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 1, 2020)

jc456 said:


> The daily count hasn’t changed that much



Again, you're an idiot.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 1, 2020)

james bond said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



Not arguing. 

I feel bad for New York.

They could stand a break.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 1, 2020)

Holy Shit !!!!

New York just jumped to 505 deaths for today.

U.S. crested 1,000 in one day.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 1, 2020)

Ugh.  That takes us to 1,041 American deaths today.  So far.

Fucking terrible.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 1, 2020)

Many states stay in the single digits.  

New Jersey hit 88.  

Does New York have what it needs ?


----------



## jc456 (Apr 1, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > The daily count hasn’t changed that much
> ...


The irony


----------



## james bond (Apr 1, 2020)

jc456 said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



I know how the statistics work and learned how COVID-19 kills people as I said two days ago.  What is happening in some places are that the deaths are overwhelming the medical staff.  That means people with serious conditions get sent home with an oxygen tank.  Also, more people die.  

California should follow the East coast cities, but maybe we got shelter in place earlier and people, for the most part, stayed in.  I dunno.  The media hyped up the people who went to the parks and beaches over last weekend and to the rural areas to visit or stay in their vacation places.  What does it mean?  It means more people catch it and more people die.  

I don't think just because you're young that you won't die.  You stand a better chance of living, but you could also catch it again and then you'll have an underlying condition.  We've seen people who had only a mild case, but there were those who had more severe cases, too.  The numbers should all eventually fit into a bell curve.  What we want to do is flatten the rate of people getting it or else the medical people in place get overwhelmed.  Then, it's a disaster.  We already had one with the testing, and even that's still not in place in California.  Thus, people have it and are spreading it without knowing it.

The best thing to do is quarantine and sanitation, but even then COVID-19 cases will spread.  The whole of US is trending up.  It will take some time for quarantine to work and then we'll see the numbers go down.  However, right now both confirmed cases and deaths will go up.  It's just a matter of time so quarantine and sanitation will eventually take effect and the numbers start to trend down.  It seems like you think that this isn't the case and for some reason it will be okay where you are.  It may be, but that's not likely.  We should all fit the bell curve eventually.  Maybe your area will be lucky and not overwhelm the medical staff.  However, no one knows that.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 1, 2020)

james bond said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > james bond said:
> ...


What’s funny, I live in lock down with my wife, and neither of us ate sick 17 days. We’d infect each other with the seriousness that if one of us had it, we’d give it to the other. I ain’t buying any of this


----------



## Flopper (Apr 1, 2020)

james bond said:


> Since I'm a computer scientist, I like the testing and vaccine portions, but shutdown is unworkable:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What Americans needs right now is a dose of the truth from the top, not hunches, predictions, hopes, assumptions, and exaggerations.  We have had plenty of that.


----------



## james bond (Apr 1, 2020)

Flopper said:


> What Americans needs right now is a dose of the truth from the top, not hunches, predictions, hopes, assumptions, and exaggerations.  We have had plenty of that.



Sure, but the best we can do right now is quarantine and sanitation because of no vaccine.  It's like the 1918 flu pandemic again. Not the 2009 swine flu pandemic; we had the vaccine the same year it struck.  Furthermore, the US is behind the virus because we screwed up the testing.  That means the respiratory virus will spread more and more people will die.  This is where we are now.  We're just trying to contain the cases, but in some areas the medical staff cannot keep up.  That means even more people will die.  I don't know if we in California will be able to lessen the impact of people getting it.  We are behind in the our testing and I wouldn't say out medical staff and support is any better than the East coast's.  I have no idea how the quarantine and sanitation is going; it's still too early.  Today, I saw helicopter patrols in our neighborhood.  I guess they were looking for groups of people congregating.  We had people walk around and neighbors talking, but nothing over ten people.  I would like to see the use of drones for the homeless people and to break up crowds of over ten people, but have not seen it nor heard of it here.  Until then, it's pretty boring, but I suppose it's better than getting COVID-19 and have to be quarantined in a room for possibly over forty days and be miserable or maybe end up going to the medical tent.  Even now, one can't get in the hospital unless it's for a different emergency.


----------



## g5000 (Apr 1, 2020)

Today's count.

Total U.S. cases: 216,515

U.S. deaths: 5,119

The total number of U.S. cases has DOUBLED in four days.

The number of U.S. deaths has TRIPLED in four days.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 1, 2020)

g5000 said:


> Today's count.
> 
> Total U.S. cases: 216,515
> 
> ...



Worldwide:


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 1, 2020)

Yesterday 35 states had less than 10 deaths.  Many of them with 1 or 2.

This thing is concentrated in New York, New Jersey and some other cities. 

That shows what can happen and where it hasn't happened. 

But I don't get how New York is still dying so quickly.

We don't see recoveries in the graph I posted above (from the u.s.)

Right now, there are 694,000 "active" cases.  That is what is key.  

Of these the U.S. has 200,000.....1/2 of which are in New York + New Jersey

IOW:  NY + NY = 1/7th of all active cases......globaly.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 1, 2020)

Flopper said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> > Since I'm a computer scientist, I like the testing and vaccine portions, but shutdown is unworkable:
> ...



In other words, leadership.


----------



## excalibur (Apr 1, 2020)

'Pandemic' scientist says his team has discovered potential cure for COVID-19
					

Dr. Jacob Glanville's team took antibodies used to neutralize SARS and used technology in their lab to adapt them to recognize COVID-19.




					www.wfmynews2.com


----------



## james bond (Apr 1, 2020)

g5000 said:


> Today's count.
> 
> Total U.S. cases: 216,515
> 
> ...



Multiply the deaths by 100 to estimate how many people have it = 511, 900.  Many of these people don't know they have it.  You can see that we're still on the upswing as the testing hasn't caught up to confirmed.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 1, 2020)

What is somewhat encouraging is that Serious Cases as a % of all Active Cases has been steady at 5%


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 2, 2020)

As of end of day Eastern Time United States April 1, 2020:

*Infection Totals by Country:*

1. United States - 215,300
2. Italy - 110,574
3. Spain - 104,118
4. China - 81,554
5. Germany - 77,981
6. France - 56,989
7. Japan - 2,384

*Infection Totals by U.S. State:*

1. New York - 83,901
2. New Jersey - 22,255
3. California - 9,892
4. Florida - 7,773
5. Washington - 5,984
6. Pennsylvania - 5,805
7. West Virginia - 191


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 2, 2020)

March 24, 2020 - United States - 54,916
March 25, 2020 - United States - 68,489 - 24.7% increase
March 26, 2020 - United States - 85,594 - 24.97% increase
March 27, 2020 - United States - 104,256 - 21.8% increase
March 28, 2020 - United States - 123,776 - 18.7% increase
March 29, 2020 - United States - 142,224 - 14.9% increase
March 30, 2020 - United States - 164,266 - 15.5% increase
March 31, 2020 - United States - 188,578 - 14.8% increase
April 1, 2020 - United States - 215,300 - 14.2% increase


----------



## james bond (Apr 2, 2020)

siap, but a side story is Italy again.  If Italy was a business, then it could be up for sale in a bankruptcy but who's gonna buy a _sick_ country.  I wish this was a terrible April Fool's joke.

"MILAN—In the town of Coccaglio, an hour’s drive east of here, the local nursing home lost over a third of its residents in March. None of the 24 people who died there were tested for the new coronavirus. Nor were the 38 people who died in another nursing home in the nearby town of Lodi.

These aren’t isolated incidents. Italy’s official death toll from the virus stands at 13,155, the most of any country in the world. But that number tells only part of the story because many people who die from the virus don’t make it to the hospital and are never tested.

In the areas worst hit by the pandemic, Italy is undercounting thousands of deaths caused by the virus, a Wall Street Journal analysis shows, indicating that the pandemic’s human toll may end up being much greater, and infections far more widespread, than official data indicate.

Bergamo, a city of around 120,000, has beenhit particularly hard by the coronavirus.Source: Bergamo city government (overall deaths,confirmed coronavirus deaths, average deaths overpast 10 years; WSJ (estimate of excess deaths amidcoronavirus)

The wider Bergamo province, which hasabout 1.1 million residents, has also beenheavily affected.Source: Bergamo provincial government (confirmedcoronavirus deaths); Eco di Bergamo and InTwig(overall deaths, estimate of excess deaths amidcoronavirus); Italian Statistics Agency (averagedeaths in March)*Estimate

Italy’s hidden death toll shows what could lie in store for the worst-hit areas of the U.S., Europe and many other countries in the weeks ahead if the coronavirus is not tamed fast. The burden that the pandemic puts on health-care systems can cause so many deaths that it is hard to gauge the full human cost."









						Italy’s Coronavirus Death Toll Is Far Higher Than Reported
					

Italy is undercounting thousands of deaths caused by the virus in the areas worst hit by the pandemic, a WSJ analysis shows, indicating the human toll may end up being much greater than official data indicate.




					www.wsj.com


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Apr 2, 2020)

Thank you President Trump for your effrective leadership as shown by the data


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 2, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > Has somebody claimed the virus is a hoax?  I'd love to see where somebody has said this, with quote marks around the exact wording.
> ...



Is it still a hoax?


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 2, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...


Is what still a hoax?


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 2, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...



I own the statement.

Won't try to equivocate.

No, it isn't a hoax.


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 2, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Thank you President Trump for your effrective leadership as shown by the data
> 
> View attachment 318179


Indeed.  Look like Norway is doing something right as well, with only 8 deaths per mil.


----------



## g5000 (Apr 2, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Today's count.
> ...


Worlwide: 956,588 cases.  Deaths: 48,583.

That's a 5 percent mortality rate.

Dumbass.  Are you one of the tards who STILL thinks this is  no worse than the flu?


----------



## g5000 (Apr 2, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you President Trump for your effrective leadership as shown by the data
> ...


They have the advantage of not having Trump as their leader.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 2, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Thank you President Trump for your effrective leadership as shown by the data
> 
> View attachment 318179



Thank you for a falsified chart.  Or as it's called lately, a hoax.  And btw here's your "leadership".

This is not a thread for falsified fake info.  Let's see the real one.


Country,
OtherTotal
CasesNew
CasesTotal
DeathsNew
DeathsTotal
RecoveredActive
CasesSerious,
CriticalTot Cases/
1M popDeaths/
1M popWorld961,692+26,49549,165+1,973203,176709,35136,224123.46.3USA215,362+3595,113+118,878201,3715,00565115Italy110,57413,15516,84780,5724,0351,829218Spain110,238+6,12010,003+61626,74373,4926,0922,358214China81,589+353,318+676,4081,863429572Germany80,641+2,660962+3119,17560,5043,40896211France56,9894,03210,93542,0226,01787362Iran50,468+2,8753,160+12416,71130,5973,95660138UK33,718+4,2442,921+56913530,66216349743Switzerland18,267+499505+174,01313,7493482,11158Turkey15,67927733315,0699791863Belgium15,348+1,3841,011+1832,49511,8421,1441,32487Netherlands14,697+1,0831,339+16625013,1081,05385878Austria10,927+216158+121,7499,0202271,21318S. Korea9,976+89169+45,8283,979551953Canada9,731129+151,7367,8661202583



Coronavirus Update (Live): 962,690 Cases and 49,183 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Outbreak - WorldometerCoronavirus Update (Live): 962,690 Cases and 49,183 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Outbreak - Worldometer


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 2, 2020)

Pogo said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you President Trump for your effrective leadership as shown by the data
> ...


Where is the real one?


----------



## Pogo (Apr 2, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



The "real" what?
The source we've been posting is here.  You can see for yourself what it says.  It does not say what Bowleg posted. 

Maybe he was trying to be sarcastic by highlighting that we had over a thousand deaths yesterday, I dunno.


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 2, 2020)

Pogo said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Chart


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 2, 2020)

Coronavirus, 21,000 deaths.

Seasonal flu, 113,000.
Malaria, 228,000.
Suicide, 249,000.
Traffic fatalities, 313, almost 314,000 deaths.
HIV/AIDS, 391,000 deaths.
Alcohol related deaths, 581,000.
Smoking-related deaths, 1,162,000.
Cancer deaths, 1,909,000 deaths.
Deaths attributed to starvation, 2,382,000 deaths.
And death by abortion, 9,900,000.










						Worldometer - real time world statistics
					

Live world statistics on population, government and economics, society and media, environment, food, water, energy and health.




					www.worldometers.info


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 2, 2020)

Pogo said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you President Trump for your effrective leadership as shown by the data
> ...



It's not false.  He just chose to order it by the last column.


----------



## Flopper (Apr 2, 2020)

james bond said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > james bond said:
> ...


The news that there are a lot of people, possible 25% that have been infected and show no symptoms is both good and bad.  It's unnerving to think that your neighbor or a family member may have the virus with no symptoms but it is also encouraging that a large and increasing number of people are becoming immune to the virus.  This means they could go back to work or school without spreading the virus.  The higher the immunity the less transmission of the virus.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 2, 2020)

g5000 said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



First, be clear....

That is total cases.  

About 200,000 have been resolved as death or recovered.

Last night I showed that NY+NJ has 1/7 th of the total global active cases.

Most of those deaths are found in six or seven countries (75% when I did the numbers).


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 2, 2020)

Hopefully we can stay below 1,000 deaths today.  But I'm not optimistic.

It'll probably end up right around there.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 2, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Hopefully we can stay below 1,000 deaths today.  But I'm not optimistic.
> 
> It'll probably end up right around there.



Last check was 501.

New York was 150 and New Jersey set a new high at 183.  That is about 67% of the total.

Unfucking believable.  

If New York can stay low...that would be great....they need a break and some good news.

New Jersey better buckle up.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 2, 2020)

I just saw 200+ deaths from Florida, which took us to 678 deaths for the day.  I refreshed the page and the Florida deaths went back down to 27.  

Hopefully that was just a mistake.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 2, 2020)

g5000 said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



Why don't you volunteer to takes Trump place.

You seem to think you know more than he does.

Call them up and make your case.  I am sure they'll listen to your whiny ass.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 2, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> I just saw 200+ deaths from Florida, which took us to 678 deaths for the day.  I refreshed the page and the Florida deaths went back down to 27.
> 
> Hopefully that was just a mistake.



Lord, I hope so.

Just checked their site (Florida government updated statistics).

Shows a little over 100 so far total.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 2, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...



Trump was the idiot talking about having churches packed on Easter.  

He needs to just shut the fuck up and listen to his advisors.  Anyone who can do that has my support.


----------



## Flopper (Apr 2, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you President Trump for your effrective leadership as shown by the data
> ...


They have been able to test most of the population and isolate those infected because they had enough test kits and a plan to do so. The population of Norway is younger than places like Italy and Spain, so we should expect a lower death rate. Also the population density is about that of Kansas. Oslo the largest city and has a population of just 500,000. 80% of the population live in small cities, towns, and villages so the transmission of the virus will certainly be lower than in the more densely populated countries.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 2, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



Well, I am not going to defend his statement.

I think I know what he was doing.  

But it is just a guess on my part.

Ambiguity creates more angst than bad news.   I believe (again, guessing) he was addressing that.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 2, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Well, I am not going to defend his statement.
> 
> I think I know what he was doing.
> 
> ...



He convinced plenty of people, like you, that this is all a hoax. He minimized the seriousness of this issue. He could have listened to his advisors, but he didn't, which just made this issue worse.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 2, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I am not going to defend his statement.
> ...



I never listened to anything he said.

I make my own decisions.  And calling it a hoax went beyond the virus but since I never said so, I'll own my mistaken comment.  It is mine....Trump had nothing to do with it.

I am not going to argue all of this with you because I don't keep up with all the nuances.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 2, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> I never listened to anything he said.
> 
> I make my own decisions.  And calling it a hoax went beyond the virus but since I never said so, I'll own my mistaken comment.  It is mine....Trump had nothing to do with it.
> 
> I am not going to argue all of this with you because I don't keep up with all the nuances.







You fed right into the right-wing media bullshit, which was spoon-fed to you by Trump.

Fuck Trump.


----------



## Flopper (Apr 2, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...


These is no quote where Trump clearly says the virus is a hoax. However, if you put what he says in context of his later remarks, downplaying the seriousness of the virus and comparing it to just the flu, and coupled with his lack of action in the early stages, there is no doubt that he did not consider the virus a serious threat, which has turned out to be serious mistake.

During a Feb. 28, 2020, campaign rally in South Carolina, President Donald Trump likened the Democrats' criticism of his administration's response to the new coronavirus outbreak to their efforts to impeach him, saying "this is their new hoax." During the speech he also seemed to downplay the severity of the outbreak, comparing it to the common flu.








						Did President Trump Refer to the Coronavirus as a 'Hoax'?
					

Trump's commentary on the new coronavirus came before the virus began killing patients in the U.S.




					www.snopes.com


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 2, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> I never listened to anything he said.


Bullshit. Nobody believes you. If Trump had come out on day one and warned everyone how serious this is, you would be parroting that. Same for the other downplaying fools, who are, to a man, also in the Trump cult.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 2, 2020)

We passed 1 million worldwide cases.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 2, 2020)

Flopper said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


funny, we all are living with our families, and if anyone actually had the infection and not showing symptoms, would eventually give it to other members of the family they are living with.  That isn't happening.  so, I don't buy the I have it but have no symptom cop out.  Anything to scare the populous into longer rights violations.  THAT IS THE LEFTIST TACTIC.


----------



## Flopper (Apr 2, 2020)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Coronavirus, 21,000 deaths.
> 
> Seasonal flu, 113,000.
> Malaria, 228,000.
> ...


Comparing Covid-19 to flu numbers and other forms of death is a classic case of an apples to oranges comparison and serves only one purpose, to convince people to ignore the orders and pleas of scientists, governors, and national leaders.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 2, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > I never listened to anything he said.
> ...


I guess I'm just a human that questions anything that isn't logical.  so I would not have been parroting anything, because it isn't what I do.  I use common sense and look into data to see the viability of the information I get.  you just submit and accept it.  you are a good little sheep.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 2, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Coronavirus, 21,000 deaths.
> ...


so the deaths are different how?  I thought dead was dead, apparently it isn't. Inspire me.  Is it because trump isn't involved?  ahhhhhhhhh there it is.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 2, 2020)

Flopper said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...


there you go, orangemanbad


----------



## Flopper (Apr 2, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > james bond said:
> ...


No so.  There are plenty of cases of family members infecting other members of the family.  The claim that 25% of the cases have no symptoms comes actually testing date; that is 25% of those that test positive do not show any symptoms. Couple that with the fact that we have an abnormal number of investigated cases that with no known contact showing symptoms.   There is certainly good evidence that a large percent of population contracts the virus without showing symptoms. Whether that evidence holds won't be know for years.


----------



## Flopper (Apr 2, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


The comparison is not valid unless you only looking at numbers of deaths and are  ignoring the causes of death.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 2, 2020)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Coronavirus, 21,000 deaths.
> 
> Seasonal flu, 113,000.
> Malaria, 228,000.
> ...



Those are the numbers since January 20th huh?  Yet another dishonest number salad.

Better steer clear of numbers.  Numbers and letters are obviously not your forte.  Why don't you just post "special characters".


----------



## Pogo (Apr 2, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



And that's dishonest, and he knows it.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 2, 2020)

Flopper said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



Actually where comprehensive testing has been done, irrespective of whether testees were showing symptoms or not, it's been found that up to half (50%) of those infected, i.e. having the virus inhabit them, showed no symptoms.  So as long as testing in a given area is limited to only those with symptoms, it's going to miss up to half the silent carriers, who are then free to roam about spreading the virus to others.  Iceland's testing found this to be the case, and in fact this town in Italy wiped it out by doing just that -- testing everybody and then isolating the silent carriers they found.  

Without doing that there's no effective way to control it, resulting in the isolation/cancellation measures we have, which can only slow it down.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Apr 2, 2020)

Flopper said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > Indeed.  Look like Norway is doing something right as well, with only 8 deaths per mil.
> ...


And they dont have 360 million people, several orders of magnitude lower, if you dont count the tourists.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Apr 2, 2020)

Flopper said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


Just wanted to say thank you Flopper for the solid data and answers you  have been giving.

You are quite intelligent for a liberal.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Apr 2, 2020)

Flopper said:


> These is no quote where Trump clearly says the virus is a hoax. However, if you put what he says in context of his later remarks, downplaying the seriousness of the virus and comparing it to just the flu, and coupled with his lack of action in the early stages, there is no doubt that he did not consider the virus a serious threat, which has turned out to be serious mistake.


Trump was saying it could turn out to b e no worse than the flu. But he always said that he did not know, it was not a subject he had expertise in, and he would defer to the doctors.


Coronavirus Outbreak Timeline

*December 31, 2019 –* Cases of pneumonia detected in Wuhan, China, are first reported to the WHO. During this reported period, the virus is unknown. The cases occur between December 12 and December 29, according to Wuhan Municipal Health.

*January 1, 2020 –* Chinese health authorities close the Huanan Seafood Wholesale Market after it is discovered that wild animals sold there may be the source of the virus.

*January 5, 2020 – *China announces that the unknown pneumonia cases in Wuhan are not SARS or MERS. In a statement, the Wuhan Municipal Health Commission says a retrospective probe into the outbreak has been initiated.

*January 7, 2020 – *Chinese authorities confirm that they have identified the virus as a novel coronavirus, initially named 2019-nCoV by the WHO.
*...
 January 20, 2020 –* China reports 139 new cases of the sickness, including a third death.

*January 20, 2020 – The National Institutes of Health announces that it is working on a vaccine against the coronavirus. “The NIH is in the process of taking the first steps towards the development of a vaccine,” says Dr. Anthony Fauci, director of the National Institutes of Allergy and Infectious Diseases.

January 21, 2020 –* Officials in Washington state confirm the first case on US soil. 

*January 22, 2020 – *Wuhan says it will “temporarily” close its airport and railway stations for departing passengers following news that the death toll from the Wuhan Coronavirus has risen to 17. Chinese authorities confirm at least 547 cases in the mainland.

*January 23, 2020 –* _*At an emergency committee convened by the World Health Organization, the WHO says that the Wuhan coronavirus does not yet constitute a public health emergency of international concern.*_

*January 23, 2020 –* The Beijing Culture and Tourism Bureau cancels all large-scale Lunar New Year celebrations in an effort to contain the growing spread of Wuhan coronavirus. On the same day, Chinese authorities enforce a partial lockdown of transport in and out of Wuhan. Authorities in the nearby cities of Huanggang and Ezhou Huanggang announce a series of similar measures.

*January 26, 2020 – *The China Association of Travel Services reports that all tours, including international ones, will be suspended. 

*January 28, 2020 –* Chinese President Xi Jinping meets with WHO Director General Tedros Adhanom in Beijing. At the meeting, Xi and the WHO agree to send a team of international experts, including *US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention staff, to China to investigate the coronavirus outbreak.


January 29, 2020 – The White House announces the formation of a new task force that will help monitor and contain the spread of the virus, and ensure Americans have accurate and up-to-date health and travel information, it said.

January 30, 2020 –* The US reports its first confirmed case of person-to-person transmission of the Wuhan coronavirus. On the same day, the WHO determines that the outbreak constitutes a Public Health Emergency of International Concern (PHEIC).

*January 31, 2020 – The Donald Trump administration announces it will deny entry to foreign nationals who have traveled in China in the last 14 days.*

*February 2, 2020 – *A man in the Philippines dies from the Wuhan coronavirus — the first time a death has been reported outside mainland China since the outbreak began.

*February 3, 2020 –* China’s Foreign Ministry accuses the US government of inappropriately reacting to the outbreak and spreading fear by enforcing travel restrictions.

*February 4, 2020 – *The Japanese Health Ministry announces that ten people aboard the Diamond Princess cruise ship moored in Yokohama Bay are confirmed to have the coronavirus. The ship, which is carrying more than 3,700 people, is placed under quarantine scheduled to end on February 19.

*February 7, 2020 – *Li Wenliang, a Wuhan doctor who was targeted by police for trying to sound the alarm on a “SARS-like” virus in December, dies of the coronavirus. Following news of Li’s death, the topics “Wuhan government owes Dr. Li Wenliang an apology,” and “We want freedom of speech,” trend on China’s Twitter-like platform, Weibo, before disappearing from the heavily censored platform.

*February 8, 2020 – *The US Embassy in Beijing confirms that a 60-year-old US national died in Wuhan on February 6, marking the first confirmed death of a foreigner.

*February 10, 2020 – *Xi inspects efforts to contain the Wuhan coronavirus in Beijing, the first time he has appeared on the front lines of the fight against the outbreak. On the same day, a team of international experts from WHO arrives in China to assist with containing the coronavirus outbreak.

*February 10, 2020 – *The Anthem of the Seas, a Royal Caribbean cruise ship, sets sail from Bayonne, New Jersey, after a coronavirus scare had kept it docked and its passengers waiting for days.

*February 11, 2020 –* _*The WHO names the coronavirus COVID-19. *_

*February 13, 2020 –* China’s state-run Xinhua News Agency announces that Shanghai mayor Ying Yong will be replacing Jiang Chaoliang amid the outbreak. Wuhan Communist Party chief Ma Guoqiang has also been replaced by Wang Zhonglin, party chief of Jinan city in Shandong province, according to Xinhua.

*February 14, 2020 –* A Chinese tourist who tested positive for the virus dies in France, becoming the first person to die in the outbreak in Europe.

*February 14, 2020 – *Egypt announces its first case of Wuhan coronavirus on Friday, according to a joint statement by Egypt’s Ministry of Health and the WHO. The confirmed case marks the first in Africa since the virus was detected.

*February 15, 2020 –* The official Communist Party journal Qiushi publishes the transcript of a speech made on February 3 by Xi in which he “issued requirements for the prevention and control of the new coronavirus” on January 7, revealing Xi knew about and was directing the response to the virus on almost two weeks before he commented on it publicly. 

*February 18, 2020 –* Xi says in a phone call with British Prime Minister Boris Johnson that China’s measures to prevent and control the epidemic “are achieving visible progress,” according to state news Xinhua.

*February 19, 2020 –* Passengers who have tested negative for the novel coronavirus begin disembarking from the stricken Diamond Princess cruise ship, despite mounting evidence from infectious disease experts they could unknowingly be carrying the virus back into their communities.

*February 21, 2020 –* *The CDC changes criteria for counting confirmed cases of novel coronavirus in the US and begins tracking two separate and distinct groups: those repatriated by the US Department of State and those identified by the US public health network.

February 25, 2020 –* *The NIH announces** that a clinical trial to evaluate the safety and effectiveness of the antiviral drug remdesivir in adults diagnosed with coronavirus has started at the University of Nebraska Medical Center in Omaha. The first participant is an American who was evacuated from the Diamond Princess cruise ship docked in Japan.*


*February 26, 2020 –* CDC officials say that a California patient being treated for novel coronavirus is the first US case of unknown origin. The patient, who didn’t have any relevant travel history nor exposure to another known patient, is the first possible US case of “community spread.”

*February 26, 2020 –* *President Donald Trump places Vice President Mike Pence in charge of the US government response to the novel coronavirus, amid growing criticism of the White House’s handling of the outbreak.*

* So, on Jan 23 WHO says this is not an emergency but 5 days later the WH is announcing a task force to go to China and investigate the disease. BEFORE THAT, we were already working on a vaccine for it to reduce its spread.
The next day Trump sets of a task force to contain and monitor the spread of the virus.
Two days after that, Trump bans direct travel to and from China, which was what has done the most to buy us time to respond to this thing, as contrasted with Itally and the EU's total fuck up with all of it.
By the end of February, within a month of this thing starting, Trump has Pence in charge of managing our national response, all this while Europe was still completely ignoring any stringent controls at all.* 

*You Democrats are not giving Trump a fair shake on this whole thing, much like everything else he does, good or bad, and I think just about everyone realizes this except for you guys.*


----------



## MindWars (Apr 2, 2020)

Wait til they fall for all the body bags the Gv is buying up lmfao.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 2, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> We passed 1 million worldwide cases.



Again, total cases.

Please keep in mind a significant percentage have resolved.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 2, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > I never listened to anything he said.
> ...



I made my own call based on several factors.  

Stop being a left wing mind reader and accept that I said it.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 2, 2020)

The U.S. has 1/4 of total (resolved and unresolved) cases world wide.  

The U.S. has 225,000 of 700,000 active cases.  That is more than a third.

New York + New Jersey have 115,000 active cases between them.

That is now roughly 1/6th of the global active cases.

Shouldn't New York be turning soon ?


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 2, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > We passed 1 million worldwide cases.
> ...



Obviously I was talking about worldwide cases.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 2, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



I realize that...and I know you know.

But I don't think everyone else knows.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 2, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



Right.  And I'm sure it's just a complete fucking coincidence that you believed in the same exact right-wing talking points that Trump and your right-wing media were spoon-feeding you.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 2, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



As recoveries increase (and I hope they do) the difference will be greater.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 2, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



Maybe jc456 doesn't know.  But I think it should be pretty clear to everyone else.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 2, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



Believe what you need to.

Makes no difference to me.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 2, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



So you're so naive as to think that it's a complete coincidence that you believed in the same exact STUPID FUCKING BULLSHIT that Trump and friends were telling you.

Like I said, fuck Trump.  His lack of action and words against what his professionals told him made this problem worse.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 2, 2020)

Flopper said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


_The claim that 25% of the cases have no symptoms comes actually testing date; that is 25% of those that test positive do not show any symptoms._

well sure they do, they have to do that in order to promote the hoax of the no symptom people are infected and work this stay at home hysteria. Again, give the figure of at home no symptom people infecting their stay at home family?  What they're saying is no one is protected.  and that can't logically be.  No sir.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 2, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


fk trump, who cares?  fk you.  We believe what we believe because of the data.  Not anything trump says or does.  sorry fkwad.

BTW, why does it bother you what we fking believe?


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 2, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



How many times do I need to say:

I didn't listen to them (meaning I never tuned into anything they said).  I don't watch the pressers...I don't follow him.

When this first started, I looked at it and made my own judgements.

Sorry to break it to you.......

I work in a world where all the "experts" tend to default to the worst case.  I saw this the same way (and still believe we could have done some things differently).


----------



## g5000 (Apr 2, 2020)

Today's count.

Total U.S. cases: 238,820

U.S. deaths: 5,758









						Track the Coronavirus Outbreak on Johns Hopkins Live Dashboard
					

Realtime infection and death data from five sources




					www.medpagetoday.com


----------



## g5000 (Apr 2, 2020)

jc456 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...


You bleev every word out of Trump's mouth.

Yeah you do.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 2, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> How many times do I need to say:
> 
> I didn't listen to them (meaning I never tuned into anything they said).  I don't watch the pressers...I don't follow him.
> 
> ...








Yea, right.  

You're a Trump humper and you expect me to believe that you don't tune in to what he says.  Really dude?  You can repeat that as many times as you like, but you'll be full of shit each and every time you try.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 2, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Well, I am not going to defend his statement.
> 
> I think I know what he was doing.
> 
> ...







And yet there you are, eating right out of Trump's palm, agreeing with his stupid fucking idea to have churches packed on Easter Sunday.

Pretty impressive for you to independently come to the exact same conclusions as the guy you worship without listening to a word he says.  What a coincidence!


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 2, 2020)

725 deaths so far.  26,655 new cases.  

Bad day in terms of deaths.  Terrible for new cases.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 2, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Coronavirus, 21,000 deaths.
> ...


Ran out of toes again, I see.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 2, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> 725 deaths so far.  26,655 new cases.
> 
> Bad day in terms of deaths.  Terrible for new cases.


Just like the flu.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 2, 2020)

France is having a terrible day.  

1355 deaths so far.  That's a 34% increase in their death total just today.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 2, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> France is having a terrible day.
> 
> 1355 deaths so far.  That's a 34% increase in their death total just today.


Curse socialist healthcare.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 2, 2020)

Weatherman2020 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > 725 deaths so far.  26,655 new cases.
> ...



President signed a 2 trillion dollar bill for this "flu".


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 2, 2020)

Weatherman2020 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > France is having a terrible day.
> ...











						New York's Andrew Cuomo decries 'eBay'-style bidding war for ventilators
					

The state is in a race against time to secure enough breathing machines for coronavirus patients – just as the governor’s brother has tested positive




					www.theguardian.com
				




Not sure our system is working too well for New York.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 2, 2020)

jc456 said:


> That isn't happening. so, I don't buy the I have it but have no symptom cop out.


But people without symptoms have tested positive. The facts Trump your gut feelings.


----------



## Flopper (Apr 2, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Testing is the answer.  In my area, Trump's statement about getting tested if you need it is pure bullshit.  My neighbor had the symptoms and he called the hospital and they refereed him to his family doctor who told he would have to have an appointment which would be two weeks out so he contacted his pulmonologist who faxed an order to a lab setup in a tent on the other side town.  Unfortunately, they were short on kits and closed early.  He return the next day and they weren't open.  So he call his doctor to get the order sent to another lab who had test kits. However, they had run out of personal protection supplies. So they made him an appointment 3 days later.  I ask him yesterday if he got his test.  He said, he gave up.

The country is just incredible unprepared for this shit.


----------



## Flopper (Apr 2, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


New York City has a population density of 26,403 people per square mile, making it the most densely populated city in the US.  And Manhattan has a population density of 66,940 people per square mile.


----------



## excalibur (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## excalibur (Apr 2, 2020)

James Dyson designed a new ventilator in 10 days. He's making 15,000 for the pandemic fight - KXLY
					

Mandatory Credit: Photo by Axel Heimken/EPA/Shutterstock (8222976b) British Entrepreneur and Inventor James Dyson Unveils His New Invention the Airblade Tap Hand Drier in Hamburg Germany 28 February 2013 Forbes Magazine Lists Sir James Dyson As One of the 1000 Wealthiest People in the World...




					www.kxly.com


----------



## excalibur (Apr 2, 2020)

Texas 'mom and pop' business flooded with orders for helmet-style ventilation device
					

Sea-Long Medical Systems has drawn huge interest from hospitals and foreign countries seeking alternatives in treating COVID-19 patients amid a ventilator shortage.




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 2, 2020)

Flopper said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



I'm aware of that.

I don't think a bidding system for ventillators is working too well for them at the moment.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 2, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


New York is run by Democrats. Synonymous with Socialist.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 2, 2020)

Weatherman2020 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



What aspects of their healthcare policies would you consider socialist?

Bidding for ventilators?


----------



## excalibur (Apr 2, 2020)

Emergency ventilator prototype created in less than a week undergoes testing in Illinois as state's coronavirus cases surge
					

The Illinois RapidVent prototype is designed to plug into the oxygen source available in most hospital rooms or to a standard tank of oxygen and help COVID-19 patients with breathing issues.




					www.newsweek.com


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 2, 2020)

excalibur said:


> Emergency ventilator prototype created in less than a week undergoes testing in Illinois as state's coronavirus cases surge
> 
> 
> The Illinois RapidVent prototype is designed to plug into the oxygen source available in most hospital rooms or to a standard tank of oxygen and help COVID-19 patients with breathing issues.
> ...


Normally a device like that takes 5 years of red tape before approval.

God Bless Trump and his scissors.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 2, 2020)

Weatherman2020 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Yeah I'm sure there's a "socialist" way to decide what day this or that neighborhood gets its garbage picked up or when it's time to run the snowplows.

The obtuse density in this place never ceases to amaze.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 2, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > How many times do I need to say:
> ...





XponentialChaos said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I am not going to defend his statement.
> ...



It's a bit surprising, but you've turned out to have TDS full on.

Hope you can get some help.

It sounds like you are the one who is licking his master's ass.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 2, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> It's a bit surprising, but you've turned out to have TDS full on.
> 
> Hope you can get some help.
> 
> It sounds like you are the one who is licking his master's ass.



Just pointing out the fact that you've fallen in-line with all of Trump's bullshit.  You can try to deny that, but it's there.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 2, 2020)

Italy continues to show a slow decline in cases and deaths.  Not every day is better...but things appear to be O.K.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 2, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Hopefully we can stay below 1,000 deaths today.  But I'm not optimistic.
> 
> It'll probably end up right around there.



968 deaths by my count.  Not good.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 2, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > It's a bit surprising, but you've turned out to have TDS full on.
> ...



And I've told you what I do.

You, having now gone full on left wing, know better and you've convinced yourself you are right.

Enjoy it.

Your TDS has rendered you full of shit.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 2, 2020)

Spain also appears to have leveled off in cases.

The rate of increase in deaths has slowed to where they are almost level.

Bad news, people are dying.

Good news, not as many.

Looking for a silver lining.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 2, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



Yea, you've stated that you came up with your bullshit thoughts independently of Trump, which happen to agree with him.  I've shown you that that's complete bullshit.  

Go ahead and say it some more.  It's still bullshit.  Repeat yourself all you want.  Still bullshit.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 2, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



You have not show a fucking thing.  

What is with your sorry ass.

Oh yeah...forgot you are a left winger.....you just know.

Fuck you and Fuck off.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 2, 2020)

France showing some promise....maybe.

Had a lot of deaths today.

We'll see if that continues.

I certainly hope not.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 2, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



I did show you.  Trump fed you bullshit and you fell for it.  It's not like you're the only one. 

He minimized the seriousness of this pandemic and you went right along with him, calling it a hoax. 
He wanted to pack churches on Easter Sunday, and you went right along with him.

And where are we now?  Full blown national crisis.  Trump has done nothing but make matters worse by infecting the public with nonsensical bullshit that you all were happy to eat up.

You can get pissy about it all you want, but it's right there and I'm just calling it as I see it.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 2, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



You are a legend in your own mind.  

As I said before:

Fuck you and fuck off.  

I really don't give a flying shit what you think you know.

See you in November.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 2, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> You are a legend in your own mind.
> 
> As I said before:
> 
> ...



You can get pissy about it all you want, but it's right there.  I've shown you and I'm just calling it as I see it.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 2, 2020)

UPMC, Pitt scientists unveil potential COVID-19 vaccine
					

Scientists with the University of Pittsburgh School of Medicine have announced a potential vaccine against COVID-19. Scientists say they’ve tested the vaccine in mice, and it produced antibodies specific to SARS-CoV-2 at quantities they believe could be enough to neutralize the coronavirus.




					wjactv.com


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 2, 2020)

As the deaths continue to pile on, I can't help noticing that we are at more than double Italy in total cases, and nearly triple Italy's active amount of cases.  I'm not feeling optimistic about this at all.

Such a cluster fuck.  We botched this thing baaaaddd.


----------



## excalibur (Apr 2, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> As the deaths continue to pile on, I can't help noticing that we are at more than double Italy in total cases, and nearly triple Italy's active amount of cases.  I'm not feeling optimistic about this at all.
> 
> Such a cluster fuck.  We botched this thing baaaaddd.




What is Italy's population? Get back to us then.

Switzerland, with a population under 9-million, or 1/37 of America's population, has 18,827 cases. So multiply 18,827 by 37.

I also note that over half of the American cases are in the NYC-Metro area. Fail by de Blasio and Cuomo. As an example, Cuomo only ordered de Blasio to close NYC schools on March 15.


----------



## excalibur (Apr 2, 2020)

EXCLUSIVE: Coronavirus Expert Says Virus Could Have Leaked From Wuhan Lab
					

China's top virologist on bat-borne viruses said she lost sleep over the possibility that the novel coronavirus could have leaked from her lab in Wuhan.




					dailycaller.com


----------



## jc456 (Apr 2, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


Hiding them


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 2, 2020)

excalibur said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > As the deaths continue to pile on, I can't help noticing that we are at more than double Italy in total cases, and nearly triple Italy's active amount of cases.  I'm not feeling optimistic about this at all.
> ...



Yea, I guess you're right.  Everything is going great.


----------



## otto105 (Apr 2, 2020)

excalibur said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > As the deaths continue to pile on, I can't help noticing that we are at more than double Italy in total cases, and nearly triple Italy's active amount of cases.  I'm not feeling optimistic about this at all.
> ...



And yet 11 states led by republic governors still don't have stay at home orders...


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Apr 2, 2020)

just a reminder, folks









						US was more prepared for pandemic than any other country, Johns Hopkins study found
					

The United States was ranked the best-prepared country in the world to handle a pandemic in late 2019 by the Nuclear Threat Initiative (NTI) and the Johns Hopkins Center for Health Security (JHU) -- an assessment seemingly at odds with claims by top Democrats that the Trump administration left...




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## otto105 (Apr 2, 2020)

Over 245,000 confirmed cases in America as of now.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 2, 2020)

New Jersey governor calls for 'postmortem' of federal response to coronavirus
					

New Jersey Democratic Gov. Phil Murphy on Thursday called for an assessment of the federal response to the coronavirus once the crisis itself is handled, as states continue to scramble for much-needed medical supplies to combat the spreading virus.




					www.cnn.com
				




Yes sir.

Somehow someone is going to need to determine how New York and New Jersey combined for 1/6 of the active cases globally.

He's got a lot to answer for.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 2, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> New Jersey governor calls for 'postmortem' of federal response to coronavirus
> 
> 
> New Jersey Democratic Gov. Phil Murphy on Thursday called for an assessment of the federal response to the coronavirus once the crisis itself is handled, as states continue to scramble for much-needed medical supplies to combat the spreading virus.
> ...



Remove New York and New Jersey and the United States STILL has the most active cases in the world.  

This is a NATIONAL cluster fuck, and the person who has a lot to answer for is Trump.


----------



## Faun (Apr 2, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> As the deaths continue to pile on, I can't help noticing that we are at more than double Italy in total cases, and nearly triple Italy's active amount of cases.  I'm not feeling optimistic about this at all.
> 
> Such a cluster fuck.  We botched this thing baaaaddd.


This bug is waaay worse than Swine flu was...

*Swine flu* (after 66 days)


Cases:27,717Deaths:127Percent:0.46Ratio:90 per million


*COVID-19* (after 66 days)


Cases:*245,066*Deaths:*6,075*Percent:*2.48*Ratio:*743* per million


Only abject imbeciles are downplaying this.


----------



## excalibur (Apr 2, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...




Not what I said.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 2, 2020)

Next time we have a democratic president, I think we'll just beat the living shit out of them for no reason.


----------



## Faun (Apr 2, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Next time we have a democratic president, I think we'll just beat the living shit out of them for no reason.


Aww, poor baby.


----------



## excalibur (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## U2Edge (Apr 3, 2020)

As of end of day Eastern Time United States April 2, 2020:

*Infection Totals by Country:*

1. United States - 245,193
2. Italy - 115,242
3. Spain - 112,065
4. Germany - 84,794
5. China - 81,620
6. France - 59,105
7. Japan - 2,617

*Infection Totals by U.S. State:*

1. New York - 93,053
2. New Jersey - 25,590
3. California - 11,027
4. Florida - 9,008
5. Pennsylvania - 7,016
6. Washington - 6,585
7. West Virginia - 217


----------



## james bond (Apr 3, 2020)

excalibur said:


>



I rather do the hydroxychloroquine prophylactic testing than the COVID-19 testing.

ETA:  It could be a battle between Dr. Oz and Dr. Fauci now.  Small sample size, but you got to start someplace instead of going apeshit over the death numbers before Easter.


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 3, 2020)

March 24, 2020 - United States - 54,916
March 25, 2020 - United States - 68,489 - 24.7% increase
March 26, 2020 - United States - 85,594 - 24.97% increase
March 27, 2020 - United States - 104,256 - 21.8% increase
March 28, 2020 - United States - 123,776 - 18.7% increase
March 29, 2020 - United States - 142,224 - 14.9% increase
March 30, 2020 - United States - 164,266 - 15.5% increase
March 31, 2020 - United States - 188,578 - 14.8% increase
April 1, 2020 - United States - 215,300 - 14.2% increase
April 2, 2020 - United States - 245,193 - 13.9% increase


----------



## WEATHER53 (Apr 3, 2020)

Faun said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > As the deaths continue to pile on, I can't help noticing that we are at more than double Italy in total cases, and nearly triple Italy's active amount of cases.  I'm not feeling optimistic about this at all.
> ...


Swine flu had 1 million cases at 10 week mark.


----------



## james bond (Apr 3, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> Swine flu had 1 million cases at 10 week mark.



Testing is way behind which is our weakness.  There are about 609,500 with COVID-19 now.  It could hit 1.5 million by Easter.


----------



## August West (Apr 3, 2020)

excalibur said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > As the deaths continue to pile on, I can't help noticing that we are at more than double Italy in total cases, and nearly triple Italy's active amount of cases.  I'm not feeling optimistic about this at all.
> ...


You don`t know why NYC has more cases than Fargo N.D.?


----------



## jc456 (Apr 3, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


only in a leftists nightmare.  thanks for sharing it.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 3, 2020)

james bond said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > Swine flu had 1 million cases at 10 week mark.
> ...


I love your number.  purely fiction and you wanted it to sound more official so you made it 609,500, not ~700,000. ?


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 3, 2020)

We are at 55,000 deaths globally.  

Very concentrated in 6 countries.

In that same time frame, about 8 million people have died from other causes globally.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 3, 2020)

August West said:


> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


how about the rest of the country.  but hey, nice attempt to belittle the guy.  you leftist truly love that.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 3, 2020)

U.S. isn't reporting a lot so far.  

I am sure we have more than 600 new cases.


----------



## Faun (Apr 3, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


Lying conservative, serious question... are you fucking retarded??

I just posted a link to the CDC's weekly report from day 66 (4 days shy of the 10 week mark)....

*27,717 cases.*





__





						CDC H1N1 Flu | June 26, 2009 Update
					






					www.cdc.gov


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Apr 3, 2020)

Non farm payrolls are a mother fargin disaster 
China is asshoe



1


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Apr 3, 2020)

I'm self quarantine but yesterday I went out for a long ride ....I only stopped to wash the car myself ...no one was around
I hit the interstate drove to da wealthy burbs ....every restaurant every store closed...parking lots empty ...ghost town baby

I was following another large kraut mobile we were doin 95 to 100 ...traffic was definitely lighter than usual ...now we blew by a tn state boy ...the guy I was following he didnt see that cop until we were on top him ...I'm looking in the rear view waiting for the lights to come on .....nothin...he was either napping or avoiding kung flu

Tokyo panicking...the spores are to no one will be spared


----------



## james bond (Apr 3, 2020)

Hm.. if people are self-quarantining if they get it, then are they really doing it?

Hope Google's not making money from this.

"Location data is being released by Google in 131 countries so officials can see if people are obeying self-isolating rules

Alphabet’s Google division has on Thursday published data for 131 countries that shows whether people are obeying self-isolating and quarantine rules.
The ‘Community Mobility Reports’ from the search engine giant showed whether visits to shops, parks and workplaces dropped in March, Reuters reported."









						Coronavirus: Google Releases Location Data | Silicon UK Tech News
					

Location data is being released by Google in 131 countries so officials can see if people are obeying self-isolating rules




					www.silicon.co.uk


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Apr 3, 2020)

Anti-parasitic drug kills coronavirus in lab within 48 hours
					

Could this globally available drug help stem the tide of coronavirus infections while the world awaits a vaccine?




					7news.com.au


----------



## jc456 (Apr 3, 2020)

james bond said:


> Hm.. if people are self-quarantining if they get it, then are they really doing it?
> 
> Hope Google's not making money from this.
> 
> ...


do you know the rules?  people are allowed to go to the store, they are allowed to go to the pharmacy, they are allowed to get gas, they are allowed to pick up food.  what is it you think is going on?


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Apr 3, 2020)

Historian Sends: A Pandemic Tale - American Partisan
					

I work at a hospital. Not as a doctor, to […]




					www.americanpartisan.org
				




Good read


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Apr 3, 2020)

jc456 said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> > Hm.. if people are self-quarantining if they get it, then are they really doing it?
> ...


Yeah that's all that's open food ,pharmaceuticals, bank ,car dealers and gun stores


----------



## james bond (Apr 3, 2020)

jc456 said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> > Hm.. if people are self-quarantining if they get it, then are they really doing it?
> ...



Giving it to people like you.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 3, 2020)

james bond said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > james bond said:
> ...


not me, I'm clean.  hey, btw, how long does it live in people with no symptoms? is that forever?  is that the talking points?


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Apr 3, 2020)

jc456 said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


That's a good question


----------



## james bond (Apr 3, 2020)

jc456 said:


> not me, I'm clean. hey, btw, how long does it live in people with no symptoms? is that forever? is that the talking points?



Let's look at our testing in California which started last week.  They still haven't called for testing of regular citizens with or without it.  The people who end up getting really sick will go to the hospital then.  The others who have it will self-quarantine.  That's one of the groups we can't track b/c we don't know they have it.  The second group could be the asymptomatic ones who are giving it out without knowing it.  They're not going to stay home.  The third are the ones we know tested positive and want to make sure they're isolated.  This is who they are tracking.  Anyway, you can do what you want.  I think you're really scared and are looking for reasons to stay home and do nothing, but show how brave you are thumbing your nose at the respiratory virus.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Apr 3, 2020)

Josh Margolin

*✔*@JoshMargolin
https://twitter.com/JoshMargolin/status/1246046821572579334

New: NYC Morgue space almost full, according to records. Eighty-five refrigerated trucks have been ordered from the military to hold the dead. Trucks are due in NYC by mid-April. #CoronaVirusNYC #CoronavirusPandemic

And from gulag on the equator lah 

I like the fact that he talked about the psychological toll involved. Something I can't imagine his predecessors doing. https://twitter.com/ChannelNewsAsia/status/1245984656572350465 …


----------



## jc456 (Apr 3, 2020)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > james bond said:
> ...


that is the only question.  still unanswered, and only a schmuck like me is asking it.  that should be all anyone needs to know.  When the real questions aren't being asked, then you know it's a dupe.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Apr 3, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...




Add me to the schmuck list ....cause I wanna know to


----------



## jc456 (Apr 3, 2020)

james bond said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > not me, I'm clean. hey, btw, how long does it live in people with no symptoms? is that forever? is that the talking points?
> ...


so no answer to my question huh?  those talking points not out I guess.  Well I asked it.  you should go get those notes. BTW, I don't believe anything you post, or anything from MSM.  they are china's puppets.  I watched them try and destroy americans over china.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Apr 3, 2020)

Uncle sugar's life line to small business its running

  *    *

*Update (0920ET):* Bank of America just confirmed that it has started issuing loans through the program. Now, will we see the rest of the big banks turn on the taps in the next few hours?

*    *    *

*Update (0912ET): *Thousands of small and medium-sized business owners just breathed a huge sigh of relief.

After reassuring the public during last night's press conference that the bailout bill's "Paycheck Protection Program" would be up and running "tomorrow" (i.e. Friday), Mnuchin tweeted Friday morning that the first loans had been issued via the program, and that small business owners are now welcome to apply.

So far, community banks have issued 700 loans...


----------



## Pogo (Apr 3, 2020)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> View attachment 318668
> 
> View attachment 318670



Still yet more off-topic trolling, Googly Image butthurt in a thread specifically allocated for status updates.
Rest assured it will be reported as such.

Here's what you tinfoils just can't get through your crainia:
--- whatever woefully inadequate isolations/restrictions are exercised, they're not there to control PEOPLE.  They're there to control A VIRUS.

Now if you can come up with a section of the Constitution that protects Life Liberty and the Pursuit of Infection for viruses, you'll have a starting point.  Until then quit your incessant whining.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Apr 3, 2020)

They were on topic
Undocking real

2 year old tyrant is now running the thread lol ...and all stupid does is argue about offical numbers ...great job mods


----------



## james bond (Apr 3, 2020)

jc456 said:


> so no answer to my question huh? those talking points not out I guess. Well I asked it. you should go get those notes. BTW, I don't believe anything you post, or anything from MSM. they are china's puppets. I watched them try and destroy americans over china.



Did you get tested?  So how do you know you are clean?  As for the rest of your questions, I don't have time for it now but you should be able to figure it out since you confessed you won't believe me now.


----------



## james bond (Apr 3, 2020)

Hm.. better than nothing I guess.

Masks are in short supply in California.  Worse than toilet paper.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 3, 2020)

We have now eclipsed the quarter-million mark, still more than twice that of any other country.  Nearly 30,000 added just yesterday.

On the other hand we're well over 10,000 recovered and nearing the point where Recoveries are double the Death count.



Country,
OtherTotal
CasesNew
CasesTotal
DeathsNew
DeathsTotal
RecoveredActive
CasesSerious,
CriticalTot Cases/
1M popDeaths/
1M popWorld1,062,237+47,17256,570+3,403225,603780,06438,821136.37.3USA258,112+13,2356,572+50211,941239,5995,78178020Italy119,827+4,58514,681+76619,75885,3884,0681,982243Spain117,710+5,64510,935+58730,51376,2626,4162,518234Germany89,451+4,6571,208+10124,57563,6683,9361,06814China81,620+313,322+476,5711,727379572France59,1055,38712,42841,2906,39990583Iran53,183+2,7153,294+13417,93531,9544,03563339UK38,168+4,4503,605+68413534,42816356253Switzerland19,303+476573+374,84613,8843482,23066Turkey18,13535641517,3641,1012154Belgium16,770+1,4221,143+1322,87212,7551,2051,44799Netherlands15,723+1,0261,487+14825013,9861,18291887Canada11,747+4641731,9799,5951203115


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Apr 3, 2020)

Another good read





__





						Austria: The Coronavirus Chronicles | Gates of Vienna
					






					gatesofvienna.net
				




Austria has been at the forefront in forcing its citizens to “shelter in place” by enacting measures so draconian that even the country’s elderly, having survived World War II, cannot remember anything similar. In order to snuff out a virus that originated in China only a few months ago and has since made its way around the world thanks to globalism, countless other countries have followed Austria’s lead. Only a week ago — it seems like eons ago! — the Austrian government, led by Chancellor Sebastian Kurz who heeded a dire warning by acting Israeli prime minister Benjamin Netanyahu, apparently deeply concerned about the critical situation (its reasons expertly explained by Guy Miliere) in its neighboring country Italy, enacted a first set of measures, followed by the previously-mentioned drastic rules. Austria’s confinement measures were recently extended until April 13.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## otto105 (Apr 3, 2020)

267,000+ Positive COVID-19


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 3, 2020)

jc456 said:


> still unanswered, and only a schmuck like me is asking it.


No, you can literally look this up. People aren't asking the question here because rational, functional adults will go look up what scientists say.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 3, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > still unanswered, and only a schmuck like me is asking it.
> ...


then why didn't someone answer the question?  hmmmmmm not even you.  no link not shit.  just you complaining like normal.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 3, 2020)

jc456 said:


> then why didn't someone answer the question?


I guess your mommy doesn't post here. Have you tried looking up what scientists say? Or are you just trying to get attention again?


----------



## Doc7505 (Apr 3, 2020)

*FDA SAYS HYDROXYCHLOROQUINE AND CHLOROQUINE CAN BE USED TO TREAT CORONAVIRUS*​


https://www.newsweek.com/fda-says-hy...avirus-1494925
3/30/2020 ~~ KASHMIRA GANDER
The U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA) has approved the use of two anti-malaria drugs to treat patients infected by the new coronavirus.
On Sunday, the U.S. Department of Health and Human Services (HHS) said in a statement that chloroquine and hydroxychloroquine could be prescribed to teens and adults with COVID-19 "as appropriate, when a clinical trial is not available or feasible," after the FDA issued an Emergency Use Authorization. (EUA) That marked the first EUA for a drug related to COVID-19 in the U.S., according to the statement.
Currently, there are no specific drugs for COVID-19 which, as shown in the Statista graph below (accurate as of March 26), has sickened over half a million people. According to Johns Hopkins University, over 720,000 cases have been confirmed, more than 34,000 people have died, and over 152,000 have recovered since the pandemic started in China late last year.


Comment:
It would be somewhat amusing if, as a result of HCL/z-pack/zinc regimen, the situation were to be more or less under control by April 12, and the country were well enough healed that folks could attend Easter services and go back to work by then...
It appears that at least two physicians (one French and one in the U.S.) have successfully used Hydroxychloroquine combined with Erythromycin and Zinc in treating patients infected with Covid-19.









						Doctor treated 350 Cov-19 patients with 100% success using the drug the media hates
					

Update at the end Dr. Vladimir Zelenko thanked the President for securing approval for the use of hydroxychloroquine with Azithromycin. The doctor is a general practitioner in a Hasidic community, which is hit hard by Coronavirus — about 60 percent have the illness. He has had a 100 percent...




					www.independentsentinel.com


----------



## jc456 (Apr 3, 2020)

james bond said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > so no answer to my question huh? those talking points not out I guess. Well I asked it. you should go get those notes. BTW, I don't believe anything you post, or anything from MSM. they are china's puppets. I watched them try and destroy americans over china.
> ...


Well I've been isolation for over three weeks now.  the question is when does it leave me if I have no symptoms?


----------



## jc456 (Apr 3, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > then why didn't someone answer the question?
> ...


so still no answer.  gotcha! the left truly are promoting the scam.  SCAM SCAM, SCAM Call it what it is.  destruction of america.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 3, 2020)

jc456 said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


No, the first question is whether or not you have tested positive.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 3, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > james bond said:
> ...


nope, if I have it and have no symptoms, when am I clean?  I'm not going to be tested because I have no symptoms.  It's what the standard is.  or didn't you know that?  so an asymptomatic person is positive for how long? Come on son, show your brain here.  You're the fking genius among us.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 3, 2020)

jc456 said:


> nope, if I have it and have no symptoms, when am I clean?  I'm not going to be tested because I have no symptoms.  It's what the standard is.  or didn't you know that?  so an asymptomatic person is positive for how long? Come on son, show your brain here.  You're the fking genius among us.











						The Incubation Period of Coronavirus Disease 2019 (COVID-19) From Publicly Reported Confirmed Cases: Estimation and Application - PubMed
					

U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases, National Institute of General Medical Sciences, and Alexander von Humboldt Foundation.




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 3, 2020)

France is not having a good day.

Two 1,000+ death days in a row.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 3, 2020)

Hey, BTW, if I'm immune to it, how is it I'm a carrier? Aren't they saying that if you had it once and recovered you are no longer a carrier?  I'm confident I heard that correctly.  So how is an asymptomatic person, I'm immune and therefore can't be a carrier  their own fking words Einstein.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Apr 3, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> We are at 55,000 deaths globally.
> 
> Very concentrated in 6 countries.
> 
> In that same time frame, about 8 million people have died from other causes globally.


Despite the tremendous hype and hoax induced panic, the numbers from the lethal beast of all time remain low even with the artificial boosting and suppression of comparative stats


----------



## jc456 (Apr 3, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > nope, if I have it and have no symptoms, when am I clean?  I'm not going to be tested because I have no symptoms.  It's what the standard is.  or didn't you know that?  so an asymptomatic person is positive for how long? Come on son, show your brain here.  You're the fking genius among us.
> ...


*:*
_There were 181 confirmed cases with *identifiable exposure and symptom onset *windows to estimate the incubation period of COVID-19. The median incubation period was estimated to be 5.1 days (95% CI, 4.5 to 5.8 days), and 97.5% of those who develop symptoms will do so within 11.5 days (CI, 8.2 to 15.6 days) of infection. These estimates imply that, under conservative assumptions, 101 out of every 10 000 cases (99th percentile, 482) will develop symptoms after 14 days of active monitoring or quarantine._

So where does it say asymptomatic person there? and the pool all had symptoms.  I highlighted it for you.  so if one hasn't had symptoms after 14 days, one is immuned then?  is that it?  too fking funny.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Apr 3, 2020)

Faun said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


What you are reporting and failing to identify correctly is that was their count while the event was unfolding. Ultimately the CDC final stats were 1 million infected in 10 weeks. It’s the same way the final count came to 60 million when while it was in progress and just ending they had estimated 25 million 
I’m not retarded but simply more thorough and non agenda driven than yourself


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 3, 2020)

jc456 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Incubation period is asymptomatic.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Apr 3, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> France is not having a good day.
> 
> Two 1,000+ death days in a row.


Thank you for the ghoul update


----------



## WEATHER53 (Apr 3, 2020)

Pogo said:


> We have now eclipsed the quarter-million mark, still more than twice that of any other country.  Nearly 30,000 added just yesterday.
> 
> On the other hand we're well over 10,000 recovered and nearing the point where Recoveries are double the Death count.
> 
> ...


20 deaths per 1 million population. 
Should be at least 50,000 to be shut down the way we are
How many libs will assert this time, like last time, that the 20 deaths per one million of population is really not 20???


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 3, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> the numbers from the lethal beast of all time remain low


Would those be the hilariously incorrect numbers you are making up? Or did you stop doing that, yet?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 3, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> Should be at least 50,000 to be shut down the way we are


Well, that's why we look to scientists and not Trump cultists for accurate info.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Apr 3, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


The answer is not conducive to the agenda so I will answer
If you have been isolated for 11-12 days with no symptoms then it’s 97.5% that you don’t have it.
It’s a very small percentage, which they have mostly withheld, that contract it period.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 3, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > We have now eclipsed the quarter-million mark, still more than twice that of any other country.  Nearly 30,000 added just yesterday.
> ...



You DO know that's a cume, not a rate, right?  That "20" was a "14" just yesterday. And it was single digits last week.  There's your trend.  EDIT -- and now just 18 minutes later, its 21.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 3, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > France is not having a good day.
> ...



You're welcome for providing you with facts.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 3, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > We are at 55,000 deaths globally.
> ...



While I've come to appreciate the potential of the virus, it seems that others have been doing more (i.e. Taiwan and Sweden) and are not being blasted to Venus.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 3, 2020)

New York and New Jersey leading the death count again.

500 out of 850.

Michigan, Louisiana, Illinois account for 170 more.  

A lot of states are zero or single digits.  

A huge discrepancy.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 3, 2020)

New York and New Jersey are at 15,000 new cases out of a total of 27,000.

This is a bad day for New York.

One in a string of many.

What the hell is going on up there ?


----------



## Likkmee (Apr 3, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> New York and New Jersey are at 15,000 new cases out of a total of 27,000.
> 
> This is a bad day for New York.
> 
> ...


Man. I have no idea but it would be a great time to hit the pawn shops on every corner


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 3, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > France is not having a good day.
> ...


It is important to see what the leads and lags are so better predictions can be made.  France spiked in deaths which has it's roots somewhere in this chart if they are actually reporting everything.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 3, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > France is not having a good day.
> ...



Yesterday's and todays death count is a huge jump.

Need to understand what changed.


----------



## excalibur (Apr 3, 2020)

Over half the cases in America are in the NYC Metro area.

As of now PA and IL have less than 10,000 cases each. 

As of now, in CA with a population of ~40 million, they have less than 12,000 cases.









						Coronavirus: More than 11,000 cases in California, deaths in every Bay Area county
					

There were more grim milestones in the outbreak of COVID-19, both in the Bay Area and across California, where the number of cases went over 11,000 Friday morning.




					www.mercurynews.com


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 3, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


That's not what he asked.


----------



## excalibur (Apr 3, 2020)

University of Pittsburgh: We might already have a vaccine -- and a safer delivery method, too
					

Spike.




					hotair.com


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Apr 3, 2020)

It's going to have to run its course ....we all need to get it and get it over with

I'm saying that since page 5 I think lol

What an economic shut down look like in three charts

Never seen any thing like it





That's a cliff baby ....yikes


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Apr 3, 2020)

Theaters 

The Domestic Box office (movie theaters) brought in a whopping $5,179 for the week of Mar 20-26. Down 100% from $204,193,406 the same week a year ago…


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Apr 3, 2020)

Trump knows the people and the country ain't got long ...



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/2020/03/23/coronavirus-latest-news/
		



Wapo Of course orange man bad


----------



## g5000 (Apr 3, 2020)

Today's count.

Total U.S. cases: 273,880

Total U.S. deaths: 7,077

That's over 1300 deaths in 24 hours.









						Track the Coronavirus Outbreak on Johns Hopkins Live Dashboard
					

Realtime infection and death data from five sources




					www.medpagetoday.com


----------



## jc456 (Apr 3, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


Not in that link


----------



## jc456 (Apr 3, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> New York and New Jersey are at 15,000 new cases out of a total of 27,000.
> 
> This is a bad day for New York.
> 
> ...


Bullshit?


----------



## jc456 (Apr 3, 2020)

Pogo said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


It can be any numbers they want. We can’t validate them


----------



## Pogo (Apr 3, 2020)

Dayum.  Well over 30,000 new cases today, and counting.

Well over a quarter-million active cases, TRIPLE that of Italia, the next closest.


Country,
OtherTotal
CasesNew
CasesTotal
DeathsNew
DeathsTotal
RecoveredActive
CasesSerious,
CriticalTot Cases/
1M popDeaths/
1M popWorld1,096,427+81,36259,119+5,951228,346808,96239,407140.77.6USA276,018+31,1417,385+1,31412,268256,3655,78783422Italy119,827+4,58514,681+76619,75885,3884,0681,982243Spain119,199+7,13411,198+85030,51377,4886,4162,549240Germany91,159+6,3651,275+16824,57565,3093,9361,08815China81,620+313,322+476,5711,727379572France64,338+5,2336,507+1,12014,00843,8236,662986100Iran53,183+2,7153,294+13417,93531,9544,03563339UK38,168+4,4503,605+68413534,42816356253


----------



## Faun (Apr 3, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Dayum.  Well over 30,000 new cases today, and counting.
> 
> Well over a quarter-million active cases, TRIPLE that of Italia, the next closest.
> 
> ...


We have 5½ times the population of Italy.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 3, 2020)

jc456 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Not hard to look it up.









						Incubation period - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## jc456 (Apr 3, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


I responded to the link I was given. And the answer wasn’t there, nor is it on the internet, I wouldn’t have asked if it were


----------



## jc456 (Apr 3, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


So what? What can anyone do? Please tell us genius? We’re all sacrificing and what? The count goes up. That suggests the stay at home is useless


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 3, 2020)

jc456 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



I'm not going to spell things out for you.  Sorry.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 3, 2020)

jc456 said:


> So what? What can anyone do? Please tell us genius? We’re all sacrificing and what? The count goes up. That suggests the stay at home is useless



If less people are exposed, then less people die.  Pretty simple stuff.  But obviously too complicated for you.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 3, 2020)

Terrible day.  

1,320 deaths and 32,088 new cases.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 3, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Terrible day.
> 
> 1,320 deaths and 32,088 new cases.


And what?


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 3, 2020)

jc456 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Terrible day.
> ...



Have a specialist patiently explain it to you.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 3, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > New York and New Jersey are at 15,000 new cases out of a total of 27,000.
> ...



Almost 800 of the 1,300 U.S. deaths are Ney York and New Jersey.  New York had almost 700.

Holy fucking shit.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 3, 2020)

Italy has a good decline going.  

Let's hope they can keep it up.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 3, 2020)

Spain has leveled off, but needs to start declining.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 3, 2020)

This was encouraging:


----------



## jc456 (Apr 3, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


So nothing huh


----------



## jc456 (Apr 3, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...


You really believe that? I don’t. I want to see the bodies. There’s no way to confirm those numbers.

They all died alone. Yeah how convenient


----------



## Pogo (Apr 3, 2020)

Note that Worldometer has added the new columns for "Total Tests" and "Tests per 1M population".  This is crucial.




Country,
OtherTotal
CasesNew
CasesTotal
DeathsNew
DeathsTotal
RecoveredActive
CasesSerious,
CriticalTot Cases/
1M popDeaths/
1M popTotal
TestsTests/
1M popWorld1,098,006+82,94159,141+5,973228,405810,46039,4391417.6USA277,161+32,2847,392+1,32112,283257,4865,78783722698,3442,110Italy119,827+4,58514,681+76619,75885,3884,0681,982243429,5267,104Spain119,199+7,13411,198+85030,51377,4886,4162,549240355,0007,593Germany91,159+6,3651,275+16824,57565,3093,9361,08815483,2955,768China81,620+313,322+476,5711,727379572France64,338+5,2336,507+1,12014,00843,8236,662986100101,0461,548Iran53,183+2,7153,294+13417,93531,9544,0356333980,000952UK38,168+4,4503,605+68413534,42816356253173,7842,560Turkey20,921+2,786425+6948420,0121,2512485141,7161,680Switzerland19,606+779591+554,84614,1693482,26568111,00012,826Belgium16,770+1,4221,143+1322,87212,7551,2051,4479918,3601,584Netherlands15,723+1,0261,487+14825013,9861,3249188746,8102,732Canada12,375+1,092208+352,1869,9811203286261,9756,941Austria11,524+395168+102,0229,3342451,2801998,34310,919


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 3, 2020)

As of end of day Eastern Time United States April 3, 2020:

*Infection Totals by Country:*

1. United States - 277,475
2. Italy - 119,827
3. Spain - 119,199
4. Germany - 91,159
5. China - 81,639
6. France - 64,338
7. Japan - 2,935

*Infection Totals by U.S. State:*

1. New York - 103,476
2. New Jersey - 29,895
3. California - 12,581
4. Florida - 10,268
5. Pennsylvania - 8,420
6. Washington - 6,966
7. West Virginia - 237


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 3, 2020)

March 24, 2020 - United States - 54,916
March 25, 2020 - United States - 68,489 - 24.7% increase
March 26, 2020 - United States - 85,594 - 24.97% increase
March 27, 2020 - United States - 104,256 - 21.8% increase
March 28, 2020 - United States - 123,776 - 18.7% increase
March 29, 2020 - United States - 142,224 - 14.9% increase
March 30, 2020 - United States - 164,266 - 15.5% increase
March 31, 2020 - United States - 188,578 - 14.8% increase
April 1, 2020 - United States - 215,300 - 14.2% increase
April 2, 2020 - United States - 245,193 - 13.9% increase
April 3, 2020 - United States - 277,475 - 13.2% increase


----------



## Faun (Apr 4, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


As always,  you conservatives prove to be fucked in the head. Proof that exposing yourselves to idiots like Alex Jones turns your feeble brains to mush.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 4, 2020)

Faun said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



Do us a favor and go catch the virus.


----------



## Faun (Apr 4, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 4, 2020)

New York already reporting 350 deaths today.

Looks like another shitty day for the Big Apple.

I just don't get what's happening.  Seems like they should be cresting like Italy or Spain.

I feel so badly for them.

Already 10,000 new cases.....

They will continue to struggle.

That shit is getting out of hand.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 4, 2020)

The bottom 25 states don't have hardly 100 deaths between them. 

New York is dying.

New York/New Jersey have 1/2 of the active cases in the U.S.

And the U.S. has about 1/3 of the active cases in the world.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 4, 2020)

61,700 deaths globally (still less than 1/2 of what happens in a day globally....just sayin').

Italy has 14,700 or 23.9%
Spain has 11,700 or 18.9%
U.S has 7,800 or 12. 7%

That is 55.5 % of total deaths

France is at 6,700 or 10.9 (had a couple of bad days)
England is at 4,300 or 7.0 % (they are starting to look bad)
Iran is next at 3,400 or 5.2%.  (they seem to be steady)

Top 6 countries are at 78.6 % of deaths.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 4, 2020)

Iran's numbers:


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 4, 2020)

This is scary in the U.K.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 4, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> This is scary in the U.K.
> 
> View attachment 319075
> 
> View attachment 319076



Numbers from the UK are very suspicious, I wouldn't put much stock in them at all.  Specifically I'm looking at 4313 deaths versus 135 recoveries.  That 135 number has been stagnant for at least a week, as if zero people recover there.  Everybody else's numbers change by the day or by the hour, UK just freezes.  Doesn't make sense, nor does the proportion.  This implies that for literally everybody who contracts the virus their outcome is death.  I don't know what their problem is but clearly something or some things are not being counted.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 4, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> New York already reporting 350 deaths today.
> 
> Looks like another shitty day for the Big Apple.
> 
> ...



As far as new cases showing up in the numbers, a lot of that has to do with more and more and more testing, finding infections we just did not know were there before.  In fact compare the current numbers of tests with the total end-of-day yesterday:


Country,
OtherTotal
CasesNew
CasesTotal
DeathsNew
DeathsTotal
RecoveredActive
CasesSerious,
CriticalTot Cases/
1M popDeaths/
1M popTotal
TestsTests/
1M popWorld1,169,323+52,68062,730+3,560241,770864,82340,0351508.0USA300,028+22,8678,137+73314,464277,4276,316906251,486,9894,492Spain124,736+5,53711,744+54634,21978,7736,4162,668251355,0007,593Italy124,632+4,80515,362+68120,99688,2743,9942,061254657,22410,870Germany92,150+9911,330+5526,40064,4203,9361,10016918,46010,962France82,1656,50714,00861,6506,6621,259100224,2543,436

We've DOUBLED the number of tests done just in that period.  That's a very good thing, the more we test the more we can identify where the virus is.  We've got a helluva long way to go but this is the right direction.

And of course the more tests you do, the more cases you're going to record, so that's why we're seeing tens of thousands of cases added daily.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 4, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > New York already reporting 350 deaths today.
> ...



I would agree....but.....

People in New York are dying at an incredible rate.

I am struggling that this is just a math error.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 4, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



I doubt that numbers that are _moving _are a math error.

Once in a while I've caught an overcount of whatever on this chart but it's quickly corrected.  But when I see the same 135 day after day, week after week, something isn't there.

New York is overwhelmed.  That's not new news.  It's not good news but it's not new.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 4, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Have you looked at Italy and Spain and tried to gauge when New York might turn.  

If they don't what is different ?

Reporting ?

Environment ?

Thoughts ?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Apr 4, 2020)

Before the Coronavirus, we had the Konavirus, but it didn't spread beyond Hawaii. We also had the Mona Lisa Virus that only infected painters.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 4, 2020)

jc456 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Already told you.  Have a specialist explain it to you if you're still confused.


----------



## excalibur (Apr 4, 2020)

It appears that people not tested for the Wuhan virus and who die exhibiting some symptoms are marked on the death certificate as having died due to COVID-19.

Now that the feds say they will pay hospitals for treating Wuhan virus patients look to see more of that and more claims of more cases. No one will insist for some time if ever on the proof.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 4, 2020)

We're going to hit another 1,000+ deaths.  And already 29,000 new cases.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 4, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> We're going to hit another 1,000+ deaths.  And already 29,000 new cases.



New Jersey and New York continue to have about 1/2 of new cases.  

They have 550 out of 950 deaths.

Seven states are have 750 out of 950 deaths.

Bottom 17 states have 100 deaths total.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 4, 2020)

excalibur said:


> It appears that people not tested for the Wuhan virus and who die exhibiting some symptoms are marked on the death certificate as having died due to COVID-19.
> 
> Now that the feds say they will pay hospitals for treating Wuhan virus patients look to see more of that and more claims of more cases. No one will insist for some time if ever on the proof.



I worried about this.

France just took another 1000+ day hit.  

Are they reporting differently ?


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 4, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > We're going to hit another 1,000+ deaths.  And already 29,000 new cases.
> ...



Doesn't change the fact that this is a national disaster and the idiot who convinced you that it's a hoax, has fucked this up terribly.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## excalibur (Apr 4, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> > It appears that people not tested for the Wuhan virus and who die exhibiting some symptoms are marked on the death certificate as having died due to COVID-19.
> ...




See:





__





						News Ticker: Look at the COVID deaths in NYC: Crisis or Panic?
					

The same thing occurred in Italy, where the science adviser Prof Walter Ricciardi to the Italian Ministry of Health recalculated the deaths attributed to the Wuhan virus.   The actual number of deaths in NY City, as of April 3, 2020 at 9:30 AM are 1,584. According to the New York Department of...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				












						Why have so many coronavirus patients died in Italy?
					

The country's high death toll is due to an ageing population, overstretched health system and the way fatalities are reported




					www.telegraph.co.uk


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 4, 2020)

excalibur said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > excalibur said:
> ...


Thanks.

Found this interesting....

“The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus.

“On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity - many had two or three,” he says. 
This does not mean that Covid-19 did not contribute to a patient's death, rather it demonstrates that Italy's fatality toll has surged as a large proportion of patients have underlying health conditions. Experts have also warned against making direct comparisons between countries due to discrepancies in testing.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 4, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > New York already reporting 350 deaths today.
> ...


Exactly what do the testing do that helps?


----------



## jc456 (Apr 4, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> View attachment 319198


That line will continue up forever.  Recovery counts aren’t being counted. They think we are sheep


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Apr 4, 2020)

We're 10 to 14 days behind italy and spain 

South america and africa will have picked up steam by the end of next week






						ArcGIS Dashboards
					

ArcGIS Dashboards




					gisanddata.maps.arcgis.com
				




You can zoom into the county level you will not be spared anywhere ...get it and get it over with


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Apr 4, 2020)

This aged really really well


----------



## excalibur (Apr 4, 2020)

This one too, the *NYC Health Commissioner on February 9, 2020*. Once again proving that affirmative action is evil.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## excalibur (Apr 4, 2020)

Or this one from *Mayor Bill de Blasio on March 2, 2020*.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Apr 4, 2020)

Apr042020
*Chinese Police State Workarounds*
The Wuhan coronavirus is not a random act of nature for which no one can be blamed. It is a product of either the horrifically unhygienic Chinese wet markets that Bloomberg celebrates or a Chinese virology laboratory. It became a pandemic due to the egregious behavior of the Chinese Communist Party, which reacted to the virus with its favorite tool: the suppression of thought and information. When all you have is a hammer…

Punishing doctors for raising the alarm instead of taking constructive steps to contain the virus or at least promptly alerting the rest of the world turned out not to be an effective strategy for defeating the disease.

China’s leftist rulers have not even managed to suppress all the information they find threatening. This Palki Sharma report demonstrates the clever techniques Chinese have used for disseminating an interview with the heroic whistleblowing doctor Ai Fen online:



Remember some of these techniques. We will need to use them to keep intelligent thought alive when Silicon Valley and/or the Democrat Party completely bans all political incorrectness from the Internet.

On tips from Frances J, Sean C, and Mr. Freemarket.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 4, 2020)

Another 1,000+ death day and over 32,000 new cases here in the United States.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Apr 4, 2020)

French corona riots


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Apr 4, 2020)

China corona riots


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Apr 4, 2020)

London corona riots


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Apr 4, 2020)

Ukraine corona riots


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 4, 2020)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> French corona riots


You are one gullible idiot.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 4, 2020)

This shows why we have to have large scale, clinical trials of drugs:









						No evidence of rapid antiviral clearance or clinical benefit with the combination of hydroxychloroquine and azithromycin in patients with severe COVID-19 infection
					






					www.sciencedirect.com
				




*No Evidence of Rapid Antiviral Clearance or Clinical Benefit with the Combination of Hydroxychloroquine and Azithromycin in Patients with Severe COVID-19 Infection*


----------



## WEATHER53 (Apr 4, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> The bottom 25 states don't have hardly 100 deaths between them.
> 
> New York is dying.
> 
> ...


It’s clear at least here that the more jammed packed we are the worse it is.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 4, 2020)

Less deaths than yesterday, but still over 1,000 for the U.S.

France had 5 more than we did.

55% were in NY & NJ.....NY was a lot lower than yesterday.

Italy was 100 less than yesterday.....still trending steady or downward....yeah !!!

Spain was also down 100.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 4, 2020)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> London corona riots



Wow....looking classy there.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 4, 2020)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> French corona riots



No social distancing there.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Apr 4, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Another 1,000+ death day and over 32,000 new cases here in the United States.


Do you have a woody?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Apr 4, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> This shows why we have to have large scale, clinical trials of drugs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shocker


----------



## g5000 (Apr 4, 2020)

Today's count.

Total U.S. cases: 311,301

Total U.S. deaths: 8,476

1400 deaths in the past 24 hours.









						Track the Coronavirus Outbreak on Johns Hopkins Live Dashboard
					

Realtime infection and death data from five sources




					www.medpagetoday.com


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 4, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Less deaths than yesterday, but still over 1,000 for the U.S.
> 
> France had 5 more than we did.
> 
> ...



Update.....

New York showed up with about 300 more.  

Raised the total to 1,350.

New York and New Jersey represent 62%.  

Still can't get it done.


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 4, 2020)

excalibur said:


> Or this one from *Mayor Bill de Blasio on March 2, 2020*.



How come leftists still didn't organize march and massive protest in D.C. against the COVID-19. That would certainly help...


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 5, 2020)

This was interesting:

This is unsurprising since its “residents suffer from obesity, diabetes and hypertension at rates higher than the national average, conditions that doctors and public health officials say can make patients more vulnerable to COVID-19,” writes Reuters.

“Some 97% of those killed by COVID-19 in Louisiana had a preexisting condition, according to the state health department. Diabetes was seen in 40% of the deaths, obesity in 25%, chronic kidney disease in 23% and cardiac problems in 21%,” the site continues.

This accords with data from Italy, mind you, which showed that more than 99 percent of the deceased had pre-existing conditions.

There are also other possible factors in New Orleans’ high Wuhan virus mortality rate, “ranging from access to healthcare and hospital quality, to the prevalence of other conditions including lung disease, health officials say,” Reuters further informs.









						Why New Orleans’ Coronavirus Death Rate is 7 TIMES NYC’s - The New American
					

New York City may be considered the Wuhan virus’s current epicenter. But the disease’s mortality epicenter just may be New Orleans. Buy Selwyn Duke




					www.thenewamerican.com


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 5, 2020)

As of end of day Eastern Time United States April 4, 2020:

*Infection Totals by Country:*

1. United States - 311,635
2. Spain - 126,168
3. Italy - 124,632
4. Germany - 96,092
5. France - 89,953
6. China - 81,669
7. Japan - 3,139

*Infection Totals by U.S. State:*

1. New York - 114,775
2. New Jersey - 34,124
3. California - 13,927
4. Florida - 11,545
5. Pennsylvania - 10,017
6. Washington - 7,591
7. West Virginia - 282


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 5, 2020)

March 24, 2020 - United States - 54,916
March 25, 2020 - United States - 68,489 - 24.7% increase
March 26, 2020 - United States - 85,594 - 24.97% increase
March 27, 2020 - United States - 104,256 - 21.8% increase
March 28, 2020 - United States - 123,776 - 18.7% increase
March 29, 2020 - United States - 142,224 - 14.9% increase
March 30, 2020 - United States - 164,266 - 15.5% increase
March 31, 2020 - United States - 188,578 - 14.8% increase
April 1, 2020 - United States - 215,300 - 14.2% increase
April 2, 2020 - United States - 245,193 - 13.9% increase
April 3, 2020 - United States - 277,475 - 13.2% increase
April 4, 2020 - United States - 311,635 - 12.3% increase


----------



## Hellbilly (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## jc456 (Apr 5, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> View attachment 319205


All you got huh?


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Apr 5, 2020)

My former wop governor stole masks from Massachusetts
Literally robbed the docks

What is this 1962 ?
Stereotypes indeed !


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Apr 5, 2020)

FFS, Go Clean Your Garage
					

And now, already, cue the whinging.   If you live so far out of the mainstream this isn't affecting you, or barely ...




					raconteurreport.blogspot.com
				




Lol aesop in a mood and nails it 
Although I'm still on the fence


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Apr 5, 2020)

This things coming ...every corner of the planet...you may have it and never even know it 

Get it and get back to work


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Apr 5, 2020)

Lol nyc gonna get ugly .....












Eric Feigl-Ding

*✔*@DrEricDing
https://twitter.com/DrEricDing/status/1246602382248759296






Exciting - SEROLOGY (ANTIBODY) STUDIES BEGINNING: @CDCgov has begun preliminary studies to try to determine how many Americans have already been infected w/ #SARSCoV2, the virus that causes #Covid19. Serology also reveals immunity! This holds promise
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


https://www.statnews.com/2020/04/04/cdc-launches-studies-to-get-more-precise-count-of-undetected-covid-19-cases/ …


----------



## jc456 (Apr 5, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > The bottom 25 states don't have hardly 100 deaths between them.
> ...


Correct, the experiment failed


----------



## MindWars (Apr 5, 2020)

LMFAO. 

*HUGE! From CDC Website: Hospitals to List COVID-19 as Cause of Death Even if It's "Assumed to Have Caused Or Contributed to Death" - Lab Tests Not Required*


----------



## jc456 (Apr 5, 2020)

MindWars said:


> LMFAO.
> 
> *HUGE! From CDC Website: Hospitals to List COVID-19 as Cause of Death Even if It's "Assumed to Have Caused Or Contributed to Death" - Lab Tests Not Required*


No one has yet to explain what a test gets one? Why? You all keep saying test test and then what? The stupid that’s flowing from these hoax people is amazing. Stop falling for the fake reports


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 5, 2020)

jc456 said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > LMFAO.
> ...


"If I can't figure out complicated ideas all by myself using my meager education and gut fellings, they must be false. "

Signed,

The Trump Cult


----------



## jc456 (Apr 5, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...


So still nothing


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Apr 5, 2020)

From the front lines ...we're doing it wrong 
We're killing patients with to much pressure ...Italians confirm 
Need to turn pressure on ventilators down 

If someone you love winds up on a ventilator make sure they dont kill em while trying to save em


----------



## MindWars (Apr 5, 2020)

jc456 said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > LMFAO.
> ...



That was my point of posting it they are starting up the Fear factors again prepping for that 2nd wave it's about to hit get ready here comes more bs that is real  buuut sheep aren't getting the other side of the picture that strips them from their free to say fk u Trump nation LMFAO!!


----------



## MindWars (Apr 5, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Get a load of this bs.  THEY WILL BE PULLING OVER OUT OF STATE DRIVERS. watch the FKRS on here who laughed and said oh such a conspiracy  oh if I could only watch it all. LOL


----------



## MindWars (Apr 5, 2020)

This VIRUS gives the GOVERNMENT THE POWER TO  TEMP. SUSPEND THE U.S. CONSTITUTION SO THEY CAN MAKE US LIKE OBEYING SOLDIERS!!!

STAND NOW AND FIGHT THIS SHIT YOU GAWD DAM TRUMP HATERS!!


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 5, 2020)

MindWars said:


> LMFAO.
> 
> *HUGE! From CDC Website: Hospitals to List COVID-19 as Cause of Death Even if It's "Assumed to Have Caused Or Contributed to Death" - Lab Tests Not Required*



Thank you for sharing this.  Can you provide the site link.

I have read this in some other articles.


----------



## MindWars (Apr 5, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > LMFAO.
> ...



Sure give me a few.


----------



## MindWars (Apr 5, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > LMFAO.
> ...












						Coronavirus Delaware: Police Authorized To Pull Over Out-Of-State Drivers During Pandemic
					

The order does not apply to out-of-state drivers on I-95, I-295, or I-495.




					philadelphia.cbslocal.com


----------



## Mindful (Apr 5, 2020)

*Coronavirus Compensation? Assessing China’s Potential Culpability and Avenues of Legal Response*
5th April 2020
By    Matthew Henderson, Dr Alan Mendoza, Dr Andrew Foxall, James Rogers, and Sam Armstrong  





Global lawsuits against China for “patent breaches” of the International Health Regulations over its handling of COVID-19 could run to at least £3.2 trillion from just the nations of the G7, according to a newly released report.
The report claims that the Chinese government’s early handling of the disease and failure to adequately report information to the WHO breached Articles Six and Seven of the International Health Regulations [IHRs], a Treaty to which China is a signatory and legally obliged to uphold.  These breaches allowed the outbreak to rapidly spread outside Wuhan, its place of origin.
In particular, our research has discovered that the Chinese government:

Failed to disclose data that would have revealed evidence of human-to-human transmission for a period of up to three weeks from being aware of it, in breach of Articles six and seven of the IHRs.
Provided the WHO with erroneous information about the number of infections between 2 January 2020 and 11 January 2020, in breach of Articles Six and Seven of the IHRs.
Failed to proscribe avoidable vectors of lethal zoonotic (animal-originated) viral infection, instead actively promoting the massive proliferation of dangerous viral host species for human consumption in breach of Article 12 of the International Covenant on Economic, Social, and Cultural Rights.
Allowed 5 million people (roughly equivalent to the size of The San Francisco Metropolitan Area, CA or Greater Boston, MA in the USA, and roughly five times the size of a city the size of Birmingham, UK) to leave Wuhan before imposing the lockdown on 23 January 2020 despite knowledge of human-to-human transmission.
The minutes of the UK’s scientific advisory group on new and emerging viral threats record how the lack of information delayed the response to the virus including the lack of travel screening, according to an outline in the report.  A University of Southampton study has previously found that — should strict quarantine measures have been introduced three weeks earlier — the disease’s spread would have been reduced by some 95%.
As a result of the breaches of international law, the report assesses that potential damages liable against China at the time of writing could run to £3.2 ($4) trillion from just the G7 nations.  The UK is said to have a claim worth a potential £351 billion ($449 billion) in damages based on formally announced government spending.  Using the same methodology, the US meanwhile could claim £933.3 billion ($1,200 billion), Canada £47.9 billion ($59 billion), and Australia £29.9 billion ($37 billion). The report utilises formally announced spending as of 5th April 2020, rather than total projected spending over the entire duration of the crisis – which is expected to be far greater – as the latter figure will not be known for several months.
Acknowledging the difficulties in securing international justice, the report offers ten different potential legal avenues for action against China across domestic and international jurisdictional venues.  While many of these enforce treaties other than IHRs, the report argues that public international lawyers might — as has previously been done — make use of relevant clauses in order to uphold international norms.   The Henry Jackson Society’s recommendations include making use of the International Court of Justice; Permanent Court of Arbitration; Hong Kong Courts; dispute resolutions through Bilateral Investment Treaties; and actions at the WTO.

*Read the report:









						Compensation for Coronavirus?
					

A case for compensation from China for its failures to uphold international law in its response to the Coronavirus outbreak.




					henryjacksonsociety.org
				



*


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 5, 2020)

jc456 said:


> So still nothing


Correct, still no understanding or effort to understand on your part. You're proud of it, even. And that concludes your ration of attention for today. You're welcome.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 5, 2020)

MindWars said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...











						Italian doctors note high COVID-19 death rate, urge action
					

Italian authors reported a 7.2% fatality rate—even higher in those 70 and older.




					www.cidrap.umn.edu
				




Italy could also have overestimated COVID-19–related deaths because of the different way its officials define it, classifying the death of anyone who tested positive for the disease as related to the coronavirus, regardless of whether they had underlying illnesses that could have independently led to death.

A chart review of 355 COVID-19 patients who died in Italy revealed a high percentage with underlying diseases that could have increased their risk of death independently of the infection, the authors said.


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 5, 2020)

jc456 said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > LMFAO.
> ...



Close to 7,800 people die in US every day, from any causes. 

The way it's reported, number of people died from COVID-19 should go on top of all other deaths. If testing is not done, we would never know if those who died, died from all other causes or from COVID-19.


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 5, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



It seems you have high expectations.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 5, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...


Yep, just a typical day of stacking bodies in semi trailers....


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 5, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Before COVID-19, around 470 people would die in NY City every day. Normally they would be released to funeral homes and families for funerals.

Since COVID-19 hit us, dead bodies, regardless of the cause of death cannot be released for funerals. Does that ring a bell why are they stacking them in semi-trailers?


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 5, 2020)

MindWars said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...











						A fiasco in the making? As the coronavirus pandemic takes hold, we are making decisions without reliable data
					

A fiasco in the making? As the #coronavirus pandemic takes hold, we are making decisions without reliable data.




					www.statnews.com


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 5, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Since COVID-19 hit us, dead bodies, regardless of the cause of death cannot be released for funerals. Does that ring a bell why are they stacking them in semi-trailers?


No, it doesn't, because actual reports in what we call "reality" have hospitals reporting inability to keep up with the number of sick and dead and a huge spoke in deaths. So surely you understand if I defer to these reports and not your gut feelings and whatever talking point has been handed down to the AM radio hosts.


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 5, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Since COVID-19 hit us, dead bodies, regardless of the cause of death cannot be released for funerals. Does that ring a bell why are they stacking them in semi-trailers?
> ...



"actual reports"

Such as?

Didn't Cuomo said that he's keeping ventilators in warehouses because he doesn't need them yet?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 5, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> "actual reports"
> 
> Such as?


Such as, actual hospital officials reporting a spike in deaths. If you haven't seen any of these, that is your fault for not stepping outside the bubble once in a while.


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 5, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > "actual reports"
> ...



Have you seen them? You're referring to reports that you refuse to post here.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 5, 2020)

Deplorable Yankee said:


>



Took a while to load but that's an _excellent _documentary.  Thanks for posting it.


----------



## MindWars (Apr 5, 2020)

*Businesses in New York Preparing For Civil Unrest*

best get ready llol


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 5, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Have you seen them?


Have you looked for them? You're refusing to get informed.


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 5, 2020)

The only thing we know about COVID-19 situation is what we hear from media and government news releases.

Here is the interesting video from someone who went to check Brooklyn hospital himself...


... and few more videos around New York.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 5, 2020)

jc456 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 319205
> ...



Can't respond to it, I see.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 5, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Another 1,000+ death day and over 32,000 new cases here in the United States.
> ...



Yes.


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 5, 2020)

Main hospital in Bologna Italy, March 30.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Apr 5, 2020)

Great blogger just ramblin but he nails that chain reaction

If we dont get our asses in gear may ...things get dicey......which always turns to spicy

*Businesses That Are Going To Fail
Apr 01, 202001:54AM*

Category: Politics
Posted by: Michael Z. Williamson
By week 2, unemployment went from 3% to 10%.

It really hasn't occurred to most of you that businesses fail from not engaging in business.  This just tells me the socialist indoctrination centers (schools) have utterly failed to explain how business works.

And let me stick in a note here that no matter what you think of the type of business, they have employees who suffer first.  Go ahead and get your hate-on about whomever, but the wage earners will be out of jobs.

Most businesses operate on tiny margins, especially stores and restaurants.  Now, restaurants that can do takeout are managing, mostly (at reduced capacity and with reduced employees). But fine dining establishments or sit-down-only ethnic restaurants aren't. They're closed. That means no income for any of the owners or employees, followed shortly by no income for the landlord, who is also probably a small business, so stow your socialist-indoctrinated hate.

Keep in mind that every one that fails means unemployed workers as well.  And just because YOU can find a workaround for their product, doesn't put money in THEIR pocket.

Here's a partial list I will expand:
Theaters, who have managers, ushers, concessionaires, ticket takers.
Restaurants and bars who have managers, cooks, servers, cleaners.
Restaurants need food suppliers. If they're not selling food, they're not ordering food from the suppliers. (One corresepondent reports his factory produces sliced cheese.  80% drop in orders with so many restaurants closed or doing less business.)

Specialty retailers--bookstores, hobby stores.

Hotels--no one is renting rooms if they're not traveling for leisure or business. Hotels employ maintenance, housekeepers, clerks, often entertainers.
Convention facilities--who have lots of overhead, and lots of staff and/or contractors for support, displays, decorations, etc.
Venues for music or live theater.
Gyms aren't getting anything without guests and attendees.
MUSICIANS, ACTORS AND OTHER PERFORMERS for whom you've cancelled literally every gig in the next quarter. I know a couple of bona-fide rock stars, who don't earn nearly as much as you think they do, who have to hold out until JUNE hoping for potential shows. Their entire tours have been cancelled.

Event planners for weddings and other events. There's no venues to hold them in.
Anything tourism related--retailers, guides, other activities.

Transportation related to those--airlines (already taking massive hits), tour buses.
Since I write SF, I assume a number of readers do. At least two SF literary conventions have already quit for good.  They can't afford to hold everything over another year. They're done permanently.  That's more hotel room-nights and concessions not being used next year.

With all those closed, beverage and food concessionaires and distributors are out of work.

Within days, trucking and delivery companies for anything other than the essentials.
Finish it here 








						Businesses That Are Going To Fail
					






					www.michaelzwilliamson.com


----------



## Flopper (Apr 5, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> This was interesting:
> 
> This is unsurprising since its “residents suffer from obesity, diabetes and hypertension at rates higher than the national average, conditions that doctors and public health officials say can make patients more vulnerable to COVID-19,” writes Reuters.
> 
> ...


Having lived in Louisiana and New Orleans, I would expect a high death rate due to the virus.  This virus like most serious infections takes a high toll on those that are in poor health and Louisiana is one of the most if not the most unhealthy state in the country. High rates of smoking, alcohol abuse, Obesity, and low birthweight has lead to some of the highest rates for many diseases.   However, as a good friend in New Orleans says, "All those raw vegetable, fruits, and nut might add years to my life but it wouldn't be worth it without my Crawfish Gumbo, Shrimp Etouffee, Hushpuppies, Greens and Hamhocks, Cornbread slathered in butter, and a 16 oz mug of Abita Amber followed by hot Beignets and a cup of Chicory Coffee."









						Report: Louisiana ranked most unhealthy state in 2018
					

Louisiana comes in dead last in a new report looking at the healthiest states. The report from the United Health Foundation looked at factors such as obesity, tobacco use, and inactivity.



					www.wafb.com


----------



## Flopper (Apr 5, 2020)

jc456 said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...


It's now 22 as the virus has started spreading into less populated states.  Of the 25 states you referred to, all but 4 has a population of less than a million.  It's kind of hard for a virus to spread in a state with just one person per square mile compared to Manhattan with a population density of 63,000 people per square mile.








						United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
					

United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.




					www.worldometers.info


----------



## Flopper (Apr 5, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...


And they could have also underestimated because they tested only those that they were pretty sure were infected.  An Italian doctor on the news this morning thinks the deaths are much higher than reported.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 5, 2020)

Another 1,084 deaths and 21,816 more new cases today in the United States.

So far.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Apr 5, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> The only thing we know about COVID-19 situation is what we hear from media and government news releases.
> 
> Here is the interesting video from someone who went to check Brooklyn hospital himself...
> 
> ...


The non  jamned nature of 90% of the hospital is Not something that the panic proponent media and libs will  allow to get out via the media


----------



## WEATHER53 (Apr 5, 2020)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Great blogger just ramblin but he nails that chain reaction
> 
> If we dont get our asses in gear may ...things get dicey......which always turns to spicy
> 
> ...


Excellent excellent work


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 5, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Another 1,084 deaths and 21,816 more new cases today in the United States.
> 
> So far.



How many cases are for the novel corona virus, and how many dead are from COVID-19?


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 5, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Another 1,084 deaths and 21,816 more new cases today in the United States.
> ...



Look it up and let us know.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 5, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> The non jamned nature of 90% of the hospital is Not something that the panic proponent media and libs will allow to get out via the media


Because that is not something worth reporting. How dumb. Should they also report the employment level, instead of the unemployment level?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 5, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> How many cases are for the novel corona virus, and how many dead are from COVID-19?


Explain the difference. Then look up the answer to your question yourself and make your point.


----------



## james bond (Apr 5, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Another 1,084 deaths and 21,816 more new cases today in the United States.
> 
> So far.



Which means possibly 20K to 30K deaths by Easter.  Around 954,300 have it.


----------



## Flopper (Apr 5, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Another 1,084 deaths and 21,816 more new cases today in the United States.
> ...


The Novel Coronavirus  or more properly, Severe Acute Respiratory Syndrome Coronavirus 2 ( SARS-CoV-2) is name of virus that causes the disease know as Covid 19 which is a is a type of pneumonia .


----------



## jc456 (Apr 5, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > So still nothing
> ...


Still nothing huh?


----------



## jc456 (Apr 5, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


Wuhan virus


----------



## jc456 (Apr 5, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...


Yep, sad to make it worse than it is to increase the fear. Can’t be honest, I won’t buy into the hysteria


----------



## jc456 (Apr 5, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...


It’s dishonest no matter how you want to spin it


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 5, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...


Do not feed the attention begging troll


----------



## jc456 (Apr 5, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


I try to avoid you, that’s for sure


----------



## g5000 (Apr 5, 2020)

Today's count.

Total U.S. cases: 337,072

Total U.S. deaths: 9,619

Almost 1200 deaths in the past 24 hours.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Apr 5, 2020)

A Tiger at Bronx Zoo Tests Positive for COVID-19;  The Tiger and the Zoo’s Other Cats Are Doing Well at This Time
					

Bronx NY, April 5, 2020 -- The following information was released today by the Wildlife Conservation Society’s Bronx Zoo: Nadia, a 4-year-old female Malayan tiger at the Bronx Zoo, has tested positive for COVID-19. She, her sister Azul, two Amur tigers, and three African lions had developed a



					newsroom.wcs.org
				



Uh boy 

My poodle got it 
Ya know if civilization collapsed the chinks in nyc are gonna eat it before any of the other starving desperate  masses figure out caged animals easy pickings
Just sayin
Ya gotta see what they're eating in flushing on a good day
Quail on stick is the least of it
Lil ones ....I think the guy is out in his back yard luring lil chickies to there doooooom lol
I was brooklyn ..I was on the paleo side not to far from the shore the wind was whipping ,,Ice cold freezing out


I'm walking...little chickie birds scratching in the dirt ...no fear of humans everyone feeds those goddamn things in the winter ...nyc squirrels are actually obese they're literally rolly polly fat mofos ....squirrel also good eating here in Appalachia...so...one hops onto the concrete and  snatch .... falcon grabs the little butterball ...I said did I just see that ..it was a flash

I watched it fly away...when they're climbing for altitude theyre moving much slower  the chickie bird was screamin for its wittle little desperate  peep peep peep life the whole way up ...........falcon was just grabbing a quick lunch !




I wonder if they're any good with white sauce?

End of the world Urban survival go to ...learn how to catch pigeons....stray cats are easier nyc Youre taking a big chance with east river ,bay , and lower Hudson fish, crabs , assorted usual shelled seafood  ...youre better off with pigeons and kittahs...after your stash of food runs out


Thiers a lot of  great urban survival books out there that could get ya started ...if this is the beginning of a collapse...to late now...it ain't gonna be the chi com virus ...its gonna be the economy 

Theyll teach ya what to look for like  how to tap vents in high rise apartments so you can have a low key  little cooking  fire ...black out your windows in an urban situation ...where it's all gone to hell ...you may of gotten caught and stuck there ...you may wanna hold out ..before you even venture outside ...wait for the killin and death to subside


Hint easier at night when they sleep ...some not smart enough to nest higher than under an first floor business awning ..just about on every block ...shhhhh be vewy verwy quite   and bring a good net ...


----------



## Pogo (Apr 5, 2020)

We're now in FOUR FIGURES on infection penetration (cases per 1M population)

Just a couple of weeks ago that number was 60.




Country,
OtherTotal
CasesNew
CasesTotal
DeathsNew
DeathsTotal
RecoveredActive
CasesSerious,
CriticalTot Cases/
1M popDeaths/
1M popTotal
TestsTests/
1M popWorld1,272,860+71,37769,424+4,734262,217941,21945,6191638.9USA336,673+25,3169,616+1,16517,977309,0808,7021,017291,768,4305,343Spain131,646+5,47812,641+69438,08080,9256,8612,816270355,0007,593Italy128,948+4,31615,887+52521,81591,2463,9772,133263691,46111,436Germany100,123+4,0311,584+14028,70069,8393,9361,19519918,46010,962France92,839+2,8868,078+51816,18368,5786,8381,422124224,2543,436China81,6693,32976,9641,376295572Iran58,226+2,4833,603+15119,73634,8874,10369343186,0002,214UK47,806+5,9034,934+62113542,7371,55970473195,5242,880Turkey27,069+3,135574+731,04225,4531,3813217181,4452,151Switzerland21,100+595715+496,41513,9703912,43883158,00018,256Belgium19,691+1,2601,447+1643,75114,4931,2611,69912570,0006,040Netherlands17,851+1,2241,766+11525015,8351,3851,04210375,4154,401Canada15,512+1,600280+492,94212,2904264117330,9018,767Austria12,051+270204+182,9988,8492441,33823108,41612,038


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 5, 2020)

Italy, Spain, and France finally caught a break today.  All less than 700 deaths.  

Meanwhile the United States just hit 1,165 deaths and over 25,000 more cases.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 5, 2020)

Comparison:  South Korea and US

Korea, hit hard early, reacted quickly and decisively to test on massive scale so as to identify where the virus was.  Here is the result (screenshots from Worldometer data)


----------



## jc456 (Apr 5, 2020)

So, I had an interesting thought today, couples who don’t live together, are they split up now?  Are all unmarried couples who don’t live together allowed to mingle and have sex?


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 5, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > How many cases are for the novel corona virus, and how many dead are from COVID-19?
> ...



Do you understand difference between coronavirus and novel coronavirus?

Worldometers website reports on all coronavirus cases, since the tests can only determine whether someone has coronavirus, not any particular strain of it. 

Testing positive for the generic coronavirus could mean someone has a common cold, or an indication someone is a carrier, with no symptoms at all.


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 5, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



Tests that people are taking do not show that someone has novel coronavirus, just that someone has coronavirus in general.  Majority of those tested may not have SARS-CoV-2 virus at all, but any known strain of coronavirus, that might not be dangerous at all.


----------



## excalibur (Apr 5, 2020)

New York Hospital Discharges Outpace New Admissions for 4th Straight Day
					

Hospitals in New York state have discharged more COVID-19 patients than they have added for four days in ...




					www.theepochtimes.com


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 6, 2020)

As of end of day Eastern Time United States April 5, 2020:

*Infection Totals by Country:*

1. United States - 336,830
2. Spain - 131,646
3. Italy - 128,948
4. Germany - 100,123
5. France - 92,839
6. China - 81,708
7. Japan - 3,654

*Infection Totals by U.S. State:*

1. New York - 123,018
2. New Jersey - 37,505
3. California - 15,180
4. Florida - 12,350
5. Pennsylvania - 11,510
6. Washington - 7,984
7. West Virginia - 324


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 6, 2020)

March 24, 2020 - United States - 54,916
March 25, 2020 - United States - 68,489 - 24.7% increase
March 26, 2020 - United States - 85,594 - 24.97% increase
March 27, 2020 - United States - 104,256 - 21.8% increase
March 28, 2020 - United States - 123,776 - 18.7% increase
March 29, 2020 - United States - 142,224 - 14.9% increase
March 30, 2020 - United States - 164,266 - 15.5% increase
March 31, 2020 - United States - 188,578 - 14.8% increase
April 1, 2020 - United States - 215,300 - 14.2% increase
April 2, 2020 - United States - 245,193 - 13.9% increase
April 3, 2020 - United States - 277,475 - 13.2% increase
April 4, 2020 - United States - 311,635 - 12.3% increase
April 5, 2020 - United States - 336,830 - 8.1% increase


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 6, 2020)

Huge progress in the United States has been made in cutting the rate of increase per day in the United States. The United States has gone from a rate of 25% increase per day to now just 8% increase per day in just 10 days. That is nearly a 70% cut in the daily rate of increase in new infections per day, in just 10 days.


----------



## james bond (Apr 6, 2020)

Google is your friend.  Its searches for eye pain and coronavirus pains will help tell us where the next outbreak will be.

"A data scientist has claimed that Google search results from around the world could be key to determining undiscovered coronavirus symptoms as well as locating emerging outbreaks. 

Seth Stephens-Davidowitz explained how Google searches for the phrase 'loss of smell' align with the number of positive cases of coronavirus, and why he believes eye pain could be another unofficial signal of the illness."

How are your eyeballs today?









						Data scientist reveals EYE PAIN may be a symptom of Covid-19
					

Seth Stephens-Davidowitz claimed that Google search results from around the world could be key to determining undiscovered coronavirus symptoms.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## james bond (Apr 6, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Korea, hit hard early, reacted quickly and decisively to test on massive scale so as to identify where the virus was. Here is the result (screenshots from Worldometer data)



Korea may have developed the best test kit in the world -- the PCR (polymerase chain reaction) test which requires only 1 tube.  Same day results.  I've given up on the CDC test kit.  It's been a week and we still haven't gotten past phase one.  There's a backlog jam testing three test tubes at the the testing companies.  Thanks, Obama.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 6, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> Huge progress in the United States has been made in cutting the rate of increase per day in the United States. The United States has gone from a rate of 25% increase per day to now just 8% increase per day in just 10 days. That is nearly a 70% cut in the daily rate of increase in new infections per day, in just 10 days.



Where did the majority of that take place ?

About 20 to 25 states have no real issues.  They have (in some cases) less than 10 total deaths.

New York and New Jersey (and it is really NYC and Newark) have been ground zero for the U.S. 

The rest of the statistics are pretty low all things considered.  You have a couple of states that have had some issues...but not like those two.  

So tell me again...why does the whole country need to lock down because the Mayor of New York is a moron ?


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 6, 2020)

Spain and Italy continue to show downward trends in cases and deaths.

Even Sweden, who refused to go on lockdown (unless something has changed) is trending down.  

Un needed panic....


----------



## james bond (Apr 6, 2020)

I have to think he should not have been fired.  The personnel on an aircraft carrier or the people on cruise liners are in confined quarters.  That is the ultimate in getting COVID-19.  What the USG and Navy should have done is provided them test kits right away in order to determine who had it and quarantine them.  Some would be asymptomatic so would not know.  Once you have the quarantined those who have in, then the worst ones in danger could be treated with the hydroxychloroquine cocktail and a doctor who knows how to administer.  I'm not sure what the Navy is doing?  Does anyone?

siap.  Navy Captain who was fired tests positive.


			Navy Captain Removed From Carrier Tests Positive for Covid-19


----------



## percysunshine (Apr 6, 2020)

I just finished reading a history book about WWI (time on my hands).

There is an interesting statistic in it. On the western front in western Europe, 48,000 American soldiers were killed in battle...62,000 soldiers died of influenza.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 6, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> So tell me again...why does the whole country need to lock down



Because it _SPREADS_, Dumbass.  How do you think it got to West Virginia?  Amazon?


----------



## Pogo (Apr 6, 2020)

percysunshine said:


> I just finished reading a history book about WWI (time on my hands).
> 
> There is an interesting statistic in it. On the western front in western Europe, 48,000 American soldiers were killed in battle...62,000 soldiers died of influenza.



The so-called "Spanish" flu (which originated in Kansas when some dimbulb got the bright idea to burn shit, and I mean _literally _shit) killed over half a million Americans, more than all the wars of that century combined.  And we had our own Ministry of Information suppressing news about it, not to mention shipping a million and a half soldiers off to Europe, crammed onto boats, which is how it got to Europe.  People were leaving bodies of family members outside the front of the house to be picked up by morgue wagons.

It was called "Spanish" flu for the perverse reason that Spain was the major affected country that was NOT lying about it.  Britain, France, Germany and the US, belligerents in battle, were all sweeping it under the news rug, because epidemics are bad for the business of war.


----------



## luchitociencia (Apr 6, 2020)

Pogo said:


> The so-called "Spanish" flu (which originated in Kansas when some dimbulb got the bright idea to burn shit, and I mean _literally _shit) killed over half a million Americans, more than all the wars of that century combined.  And we had our own Ministry of Information suppressing news about it, not to mention shipping a million and a half soldiers off to Europe, crammed onto boats, which is how it got to Europe.  People were leaving bodies of family members outside the front of the house to be picked up by morgue wagons.
> 
> It was called "Spanish" flu for the perverse reason that Spain was the major affected country that was NOT lying about it.  Britain, France, Germany and the US, belligerents in battle, were all sweeping it under the news rug, because epidemics are bad for the business of war.


At the farm, burning cow sh*t is a "mosquito repellent".

It is a method used in farms of Central American countries were "industrial repellent products" are not available or small farmers can't afford to buy.


----------



## sarahgop (Apr 6, 2020)

Why lock down a state  for  a  phony  crisis? This  is straight  from the CDC  and  it  shows an anomalous  drop far  beyond  any normal statistical deviation in the  number  of  flu/pnuemonia  deaths at the  exact same time  corona  deaths are rising. The answer  is fairly  obvious even to the  blind. Deaths are  being  coded as corona just  because  of a  positive regardless  of  whether  it  had anything to do with the death. If corona alnoe  were  indeed causing  so many deaths then these deaths would  not  have fallen at the  same  time. case  closed


----------



## Likkmee (Apr 6, 2020)

OK. It DOES show that "social distancing" vastly reduces flu cases. Seen down here to a great degree too


----------



## sarahgop (Apr 6, 2020)

This is another quite fascinating  chart  from the CDC. It shows all US deaths weekly  in the  US. And please draw your attention once again to that  red  line  representing  2019/20. All of a sudden as corona  deaths are rising, all other deaths  have a  plunge that cant  be explained by  a  normal margin of  error. It can however  be explained by  also assuming  other deaths  like cancer and  heart disease  may be also coded as  corona  deaths. case  closed and shut. No state should  be closed  down for  a  phony  crisis. I will post  later the  head  of italian ministry  of health saying the  same thing  is  occuring  in italy Case Closed.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 6, 2020)

james bond said:


> I have to think he should not have been fired.  The personnel on an aircraft carrier or the people on cruise liners are in confined quarters.  That is the ultimate in getting COVID-19.  What the USG and Navy should have done is provided them test kits right away in order to determine who had it and quarantine them.  Some would be asymptomatic so would not know.  Once you have the quarantined those who have in, then the worst ones in danger could be treated with the hydroxychloroquine cocktail and a doctor who knows how to administer.  I'm not sure what the Navy is doing?  Does anyone?
> 
> siap.  Navy Captain who was fired tests positive.
> 
> ...


just that second sentence should be all a thinking person would need to know a lockdown isn't needed.  Confined.  Confined.  funny shit. confined quarters is the opposite of what was needed.


----------



## sarahgop (Apr 6, 2020)

Corona deaths in italy overstated

"But Prof Ricciardi added that Italy’s death rate may also appear high because of how doctors record fatalities. 


“The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus."

Same thing that  is  happening  here. Case  closed and shut. There  is a german official saying the same thing  in germany. Its  happening  all over europe


----------



## jc456 (Apr 6, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > So tell me again...why does the whole country need to lock down
> ...


you have no idea how it spreads, nor do they.  they had no data to make such a decision. none.  zip. and any other synonym for nadda.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 6, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > So tell me again...why does the whole country need to lock down
> ...



Sorry.....so does just about everything else.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 6, 2020)

Pogo said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> > I just finished reading a history book about WWI (time on my hands).
> ...


so it's ok to lie to us today because of that?  that's your takeaway?


----------



## Faun (Apr 6, 2020)

sarahgop said:


> This is another quite fascinating  chart  from the CDC. It shows all US deaths weekly  in the  US. And please draw your attention once again to that  red  line  representing  2019/20. All of a sudden as corona  deaths are rising, all other deaths  have a  plunge that cant  be explained by  a  normal margin of  error. It can however  be explained by  also assuming  other deaths  like cancer and  heart disease  may be also coded as  corona  deaths. case  closed and shut. No state should  be closed  down for  a  phony  crisis. I will post  later the  head  of italian ministry  of health saying the  same thing  is  occuring  in italy Case Closed.


Chart of what? The image you posted doesn't say.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 6, 2020)

sarahgop said:


> This is another quite fascinating  chart  from the CDC. It shows all US deaths weekly  in the  US. And please draw your attention once again to that  red  line  representing  2019/20. All of a sudden as corona  deaths are rising, all other deaths  have a  plunge that cant  be explained by  a  normal margin of  error. It can however  be explained by  also assuming  other deaths  like cancer and  heart disease  may be also coded as  corona  deaths. case  closed and shut. No state should  be closed  down for  a  phony  crisis. I will post  later the  head  of italian ministry  of health saying the  same thing  is  occuring  in italy Case Closed.



A teeny weeny chart no one can read that has no link for itself "demonstrates" nothing.

Moreover, your rationalization that "other deaths  like cancer and  heart disease  may be also coded as  corona  deaths" is equally true (or false) for any country reported, so it would even out even if it were true.


----------



## sarahgop (Apr 6, 2020)

Faun said:


> sarahgop said:
> 
> 
> > This is another quite fascinating  chart  from the CDC. It shows all US deaths weekly  in the  US. And please draw your attention once again to that  red  line  representing  2019/20. All of a sudden as corona  deaths are rising, all other deaths  have a  plunge that cant  be explained by  a  normal margin of  error. It can however  be explained by  also assuming  other deaths  like cancer and  heart disease  may be also coded as  corona  deaths. case  closed and shut. No state should  be closed  down for  a  phony  crisis. I will post  later the  head  of italian ministry  of health saying the  same thing  is  occuring  in italy Case Closed.
> ...


Its a  chart  of  all deaths weekly  in the  US.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 6, 2020)

sarahgop said:


> Why lock down a state  for  a  phony  crisis? This  is straight  from the CDC  and  it  shows an anomalous  drop far  beyond  any normal statistical deviation in the  number  of  flu/pnuemonia  deaths at the  exact same time  corona  deaths are rising. The answer  is fairly  obvious even to the  blind. Deaths are  being  coded as corona just  because  of a  positive regardless  of  whether  it  had anything to do with the death. If corona alnoe  were  indeed causing  so many deaths then these deaths would  not  have fallen at the  same  time. case  closed



Again your itty bitty chart only an ant can read DOESN'T EVEN HAVE A LEGEND ON IT, let alone a link.


----------



## sarahgop (Apr 6, 2020)

sarahgop said:


> Why lock down a state  for  a  phony  crisis? This  is straight  from the CDC  and  it  shows an anomalous  drop far  beyond  any normal statistical deviation in the  number  of  flu/pnuemonia  deaths at the  exact same time  corona  deaths are rising. The answer  is fairly  obvious even to the  blind. Deaths are  being  coded as corona just  because  of a  positive regardless  of  whether  it  had anything to do with the death. If corona alnoe  were  indeed causing  so many deaths then these deaths would  not  have fallen at the  same  time. case  closed


Those are deaths  from flu/pnuemonia


----------



## Pogo (Apr 6, 2020)

sarahgop said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > sarahgop said:
> ...



Sure it is.  And I am the President of Asia.  It says so right here on the internets.  Wanna buy a bridge?


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 6, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Where did the majority of that take place ?
> 
> About 20 to 25 states have no real issues.  They have (in some cases) less than 10 total deaths.
> 
> ...



Take away New York and New Jersey, and the United States STILL has the most active cases in the world.  Even without those two states, still nearly double the country with the next most amount of cases.

How convenient that you want to blame everyone except for Trump.


----------



## Faun (Apr 6, 2020)

sarahgop said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > sarahgop said:
> ...


Deaths caused by what? Again, that chart doesn't say. Why not post a link to it for context?


----------



## Pogo (Apr 6, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> March 24, 2020 - United States - 54,916
> March 25, 2020 - United States - 68,489 - 24.7% increase
> March 26, 2020 - United States - 85,594 - 24.97% increase
> March 27, 2020 - United States - 104,256 - 21.8% increase
> ...



Note that those numbers are driven not only by how many infections there are, but by how many tests are done.  So a decrease in these numbers would also be driven by a decrease in _testing_.


----------



## sarahgop (Apr 6, 2020)

There  is, complete  and full from the cdc. Flu/pnuemonia deaths falling while  corona deaths rise. phony crisis


----------



## sarahgop (Apr 6, 2020)

Week 1 by the way is  start  of  january.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 6, 2020)

Pogo said:


> sarahgop said:
> 
> 
> > This is another quite fascinating  chart  from the CDC. It shows all US deaths weekly  in the  US. And please draw your attention once again to that  red  line  representing  2019/20. All of a sudden as corona  deaths are rising, all other deaths  have a  plunge that cant  be explained by  a  normal margin of  error. It can however  be explained by  also assuming  other deaths  like cancer and  heart disease  may be also coded as  corona  deaths. case  closed and shut. No state should  be closed  down for  a  phony  crisis. I will post  later the  head  of italian ministry  of health saying the  same thing  is  occuring  in italy Case Closed.
> ...


well then you need both pieces of data.  Let's see it.  go for it, show us the total deaths in the last six month vs since when the wuhan virus deaths started.  Let's see the chart.  A thinking man adds in the virus supposed deaths and guess what happens to that red line?


----------



## sarahgop (Apr 6, 2020)

Again this  is all US deaths weekly. week 1 is the start  of  january. Again, there  is  an unexplainable  drop in deaths  that  can only  be explained because  deaths are being  corded as  corona falsely. This chart  is again all deaths  so we  can also conclude some  cancer and  heart disease  deaths  have  been considered  corona


----------



## jc456 (Apr 6, 2020)

sarahgop said:


> Again this  is all US deaths weekly. week 1 is the start  of  january. Again, there  is  an unexplainable  drop in deaths  that  can only  be explained because  deaths are being  corded as  corona falsely. This chart  is again all deaths  so we  can also conclude some  cancer and  heart disease  deaths  have  been considered  corona


BTW, the weeks line up correctly to the spike in the cdc deaths for wuhan, week 9.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 6, 2020)

sarahgop said:


> There  is, complete  and full from the cdc. Flu/pnuemonia deaths falling while  corona deaths rise. phony crisis



Very interesting....

Thank you for posting.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 6, 2020)

Faun said:


> sarahgop said:
> 
> 
> > This is another quite fascinating  chart  from the CDC. It shows all US deaths weekly  in the  US. And please draw your attention once again to that  red  line  representing  2019/20. All of a sudden as corona  deaths are rising, all other deaths  have a  plunge that cant  be explained by  a  normal margin of  error. It can however  be explained by  also assuming  other deaths  like cancer and  heart disease  may be also coded as  corona  deaths. case  closed and shut. No state should  be closed  down for  a  phony  crisis. I will post  later the  head  of italian ministry  of health saying the  same thing  is  occuring  in italy Case Closed.
> ...



She explained it dumbass.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 6, 2020)

Does anyone trust numbers coming from:

China
Russia
North Korea


----------



## sarahgop (Apr 6, 2020)

Thats a  handy  little  chart  from a few  days ago in NYC. As you  can see out  of  789 male cases only  14 did not  have a  co-morbidity  factor. In females again 14 out  of 699. In other words unless you are old and  dying  of  something else you aint  got a damn thing  to worry about. 

I wasnt  going to post  in any corona  thread until i felt  more was  known. Its  clear  now  this  simply is  not  a  big deal. My  curiosity  was piqued when i began to realize  none  of the  sports  players, coaches, politicians, actors like the  old  diabetic  tom hanks that tested  positive were dying. Then i realized the  obvious  truth. The vast  majority  of  deaths were  of  people  already  in the  hospital dying  of  something  else.


----------



## Faun (Apr 6, 2020)

sarahgop said:


> There  is, complete  and full from the cdc. Flu/pnuemonia deaths falling while  corona deaths rise. phony crisis


LOL

When I search for that chart, it takes me to 4chan.


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 6, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > Huge progress in the United States has been made in cutting the rate of increase per day in the United States. The United States has gone from a rate of 25% increase per day to now just 8% increase per day in just 10 days. That is nearly a 70% cut in the daily rate of increase in new infections per day, in just 10 days.
> ...



It only takes one person to rapidly infect large numbers of people in a state. It would be possible to reopen, or stay open PROVIDED, you had enough testing capability to keep track, through contact tracing of the infected, and everyone that came in contact with the infected. Unfortunately, the United States is way behind in testing and does not have that ability yet. So, there are people in these states that are infected and we don't know it, because they have not been tested. There are also people that are dying at the hospital who have not been tested, so the number of deaths is actually an undercount. 

Its the United States failure on the testing front which makes it necessary to lock down the country. You could kill the pathogen in less than a month everywhere in the country, if you kept every American isolated for the next month. You can't do that obviously, because essential services must continue, but shutting down the non-essential services will limit the spread and cases, lower the time it takes to arrive at a point where testing catches up with the number of active cases still in the country. When that happens, you can reopen. 

Also, remember that there is a lag in testing results and what you are seeing today. Today's testing results for infection are where the country was 10 days to two weeks ago. 

Michigan and Louisiana are hot spots that are rapidly increasing in cases. South Dakota does not expect to see its peak number of infections until mid-June. 

The reason New York State and New York City is much more impacted than the rest of the country is because New York City is the center for international travel around the world. Trump failed to shut the borders and travel down back in January. He only blocked travel from one country which was meaningless given how people travel around the world in hours and the virus ignores borders and just hitches a ride on people moving around the world. Blocking one country has no real effect. You have to shut down all foreign travel to see an impact. That's one reason why Japan, South Korea, Taiwan and Singapore have done so much better than the United States.


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 6, 2020)

sarahgop said:


> Thats a  handy  little  chart  from a few  days ago in NYC. As you  can see out  of  789 male cases only  14 did not  have a  co-morbidity  factor. In females again 14 out  of 699. In other words unless you are old and  dying  of  something else you aint  got a damn thing  to worry about.
> 
> I wasnt  going to post  in any corona  thread until i felt  more was  known. Its  clear  now  this  simply is  not  a  big deal. My  curiosity  was piqued when i began to realize  none  of the  sports  players, coaches, politicians, actors like the  old  diabetic  tom hanks that tested  positive were dying. Then i realized the  obvious  truth. The vast  majority  of  deaths were  of  people  already  in the  hospital dying  of  something  else.



Well, guess what, people with underlying conditions can live for decades. They have as much right to life as anyone else. Its the ASSHOLES who label this as an old persons disease that are getting people killed. You may be safer from death at a younger age, but your also far more likely to catch and give it to someone you don't know and end up killing them. Young people who are not following lock down orders are the reason this virus continues to spread and kill people. Stop thinking about yourself and start worrying about other people and your potential to transmit the virus to them and KILL THEM!

It takes everyone in this country, young and old to successfully defeat this pathogen. This pathogen needs hosts to spread and the people that are not following the rules HELP THE PATHOGEN SURVIVE AND KILL MORE PEOPLE!


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 6, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Spain and Italy continue to show downward trends in cases and deaths.
> 
> Even Sweden, who refused to go on lockdown (unless something has changed) is trending down.
> 
> Un needed panic....



Sweden has the 12 highest per capita number of deaths in the world from coronavirus. Terrible job Sweden has done and their citizens are suffering the results.


----------



## james bond (Apr 6, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Let's see it. go for it, show us the total deaths in the last six month vs since when the wuhan virus deaths started. Let's see the chart. A thinking man adds in the virus supposed deaths and guess what happens to that red line?



Hey jc456.  Do you shop at Lowe's -- I mean Low's?

*‘You Don’t Need To Plant Your Tulips Right Now:’ Lowe’s Home Improvement Employee Speaks Out*

As the majority of non-life-sustaining businesses will soon enter the fourth week of closures, people flocked to home improvement stores like Lowe’s on Saturday across the Pittsburgh area.

Our cameras captured packed parking lots, people not adhering to social distancing guidelines, and people not wearing masks.

KDKA talked to an employee at one local Lowe’s store, who did not want to be identified out of fear of losing her job, but said she believes the company is putting profit ahead of her safety.

“This is an epidemic where you need to stay home, not come out and go shopping. You don’t need to plant your tulips right now! You can wait!”'









						'You Don't Need To Plant Your Tulips Right Now:' Lowe's Home Improvement Employee Speaks Out
					

A local Lowe's employee says she is concerned for her coworkers' safety after people flocked to the store during the coronavirus pandemic.




					pittsburgh.cbslocal.com


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 6, 2020)

sarahgop said:


> There  is, complete  and full from the cdc. Flu/pnuemonia deaths falling while  corona deaths rise. phony crisis



Were at the natural end of the seasonal flu season. Seasonal flu always is falling in early April every year. Coronavirus is not the flu. It is 10 to 30 times more deadly than seasonal flu and there is no vaccine available. Deaths are going up from coronavirus because the Pathogen has successfully spread to many parts of the country due to our failure to lock down the country over a month ago. 

Sorry, but there is no conspiracy to inflate deaths from coronavirus. If anything, deaths from coronavirus are understated, because many people have died without a test for coronavirus being administered. There is some information from Italy that indicates the number of deaths may actually be 3 to 4 times higher from coronavirus, but due to a lack of testing, we can't confirm that.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 6, 2020)

james bond said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Let's see it. go for it, show us the total deaths in the last six month vs since when the wuhan virus deaths started. Let's see the chart. A thinking man adds in the virus supposed deaths and guess what happens to that red line?
> ...


why not?  social distancing rules in order.  not sure your point.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 6, 2020)

sarahgop said:


> This is straight from the CDC and it shows an anomalous drop far beyond any normal statistical deviation in the number of flu/pnuemonia deaths at the exact same time corona deaths are rising. The answer is fairly obvious even to the blind. Deaths are being coded as corona just because of a positive regardless of whether it had anything to do with the death


Or you're nuts, and flu cases are dropping due to the social distancing, and some who would otherwise suffer flu are suffering from covid-19, and flu cases are dropping naturally due to it being the end of flu season.  You should really think things through a bit more before making such assertions.


----------



## sarahgop (Apr 6, 2020)

Can you  believe it? Cuomo is  coming  done  from his  idiotic  earlier  predictions.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 6, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> She explained it dumbass.


And her explanation is wrong, dumbass


----------



## sarahgop (Apr 6, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> sarahgop said:
> 
> 
> > This is straight from the CDC and it shows an anomalous drop far beyond any normal statistical deviation in the number of flu/pnuemonia deaths at the exact same time corona deaths are rising. The answer is fairly obvious even to the blind. Deaths are being coded as corona just because of a positive regardless of whether it had anything to do with the death
> ...


That would seem unlikely especially  unlikely since adding  in corona deaths all you  get  is a  normal curve quite  like  2013-2018


----------



## jc456 (Apr 6, 2020)

sarahgop said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > sarahgop said:
> ...


exactly, that red line contours just like the other years.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 6, 2020)

sarahgop said:


> That would seem unlikely especially unlikely since adding in corona deaths all you get is a normal curve quite like 2013-2018


That doesn't make it seem "unlikely". The things I said are facts that you cannot just wish away. And now you are left hiding an empty bag, because you didn't consider them when making your assessment.


----------



## sarahgop (Apr 6, 2020)

The  models cuomo and trump were  using  were  ludicrously  off  in their  projections. I can sense the CYA  portion of this  is  beginning to set  in. What do you say to someone who is  going to be  living  in the street  now  because  of  ralph northam and  coumo? Will "sorry" suffice?


----------



## jc456 (Apr 6, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> sarahgop said:
> 
> 
> > That would seem unlikely especially unlikely since adding in corona deaths all you get is a normal curve quite like 2013-2018
> ...


you said something factual? hahahahahahahahahahahaha no way in hell.


----------



## sarahgop (Apr 6, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > She explained it dumbass.
> ...


You might  also want to consider that on the  chart  you  can clearly  see the  deaths  begin to plummet long  before any  social distacing  occured. Lets  not  forget as  late as  march 03 the  communist  hero, bill deblasio was encouraging  new  yorkers to get  out  and  mingle  in crowds so i feel strogly  the argument  about  social distancing  holds  little  water.


----------



## sarahgop (Apr 6, 2020)

*dailycaller.com*/.../cuomo-coronavirus-china-*new*-*york* 
Mar 25, 2020 ·  Since I’m encouraging *New* *Yorkers* *to go* on with your lives + *get out* on the town despite Coronavirus, I thought I would offer some suggestions. Here’s the first: thru Thurs 3/5 *go* see “The Traitor” @FilmLinc. If “The Wire” was a true story + set in Italy, it would be this film. — *Bill* *de Blasio* (@BilldeBlasio) March 3, 2020
I really  dont think the  social distancing  argument  holds  much water.


----------



## james bond (Apr 6, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> Were at the natural end of the seasonal flu season. Seasonal flu always is falling in early April every year. Coronavirus is not the flu. It is 10 to 30 times more deadly than seasonal flu and there is no vaccine available. Deaths are going up from coronavirus because the Pathogen has successfully spread to many parts of the country due to our failure to lock down the country over a month ago.
> 
> Sorry, but there is no conspiracy to inflate deaths from coronavirus. If anything, deaths from coronavirus are understated, because many people have died without a test for coronavirus being administered. There is some information from Italy that indicates the number of deaths may actually be 3 to 4 times higher from coronavirus, but due to a lack of testing, we can't confirm that.



I agree with most of that.  The CDC testing is ridiculous.  Just fire all of their bums!!!  It's been over a week and they haven't even gotten past the medical people.  These people are working w/o tests in California now because people are dying.


----------



## sarahgop (Apr 6, 2020)

And  please  dont forget to look at my wonderful chart again, the  deaths  plummet  long  before  mar03


----------



## james bond (Apr 6, 2020)

jc456 said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



The point is no social distancing nor masks.  The parking lot was full.  It's obvious you can't read.  Your wife must know all this and has you on ignore.


----------



## sarahgop (Apr 6, 2020)

james bond said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > Were at the natural end of the seasonal flu season. Seasonal flu always is falling in early April every year. Coronavirus is not the flu. It is 10 to 30 times more deadly than seasonal flu and there is no vaccine available. Deaths are going up from coronavirus because the Pathogen has successfully spread to many parts of the country due to our failure to lock down the country over a month ago.
> ...



I think you  are  mistaken my good  friend. look at  years 2013-2018. there  is  no plunge  in flu/pnuemonia  deaths  in those  years. What  happened  in 2019/2020. something  different  i surmise


----------



## jc456 (Apr 6, 2020)

sarahgop said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...


well again, I'm looking at the data, and the data says social distancing did absolutely nothing since there was no there there.  just look at the graph.  it's smoking.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 6, 2020)

james bond said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > james bond said:
> ...


how do you know there was no social distancing?  if you're too stupid to understand, don't waste our time.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 6, 2020)

sarahgop said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> > U2Edge said:
> ...


you're asking a nimwit to understand math.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 6, 2020)

james bond said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > Were at the natural end of the seasonal flu season. Seasonal flu always is falling in early April every year. Coronavirus is not the flu. It is 10 to 30 times more deadly than seasonal flu and there is no vaccine available. Deaths are going up from coronavirus because the Pathogen has successfully spread to many parts of the country due to our failure to lock down the country over a month ago.
> ...


what does a test do for anyone?  please explain the importance of the test?

It's simple, if you're not sick, you ain't got it.  stay inside right?  if you feel sick, what are your symptoms and if it needs medical care get it taken care of.  why does someone need a test to tell themselves their sick?  that seems really odd.  they need numbers to make the scare last.  that's why.


----------



## sarahgop (Apr 6, 2020)

Here  is  something else  i think my good  friends  here  will enjoy  looking  at. They are the  number  of new ICU beds  needed  per  day in NY. It  doesnt distinguish why they are needed, maybe  for  a  heart attack.


172 Fri 3/27/20 282 Sat 315 Sun 367 Mon 303 Tuesday 3/31/20 374 Wed 335 Thur 395 Fri 250 Sat 128 Sun 4/5/20 


Nothing  i can do about the  format, thats  just how  it  came  out  but  you  can see they came all the way down to 128 sun. B y the way, the  stupid  model trump and  cuomo are  using to cause a depression was  forecasting  1000+ additional beds  per day. it was quite a  bit  off.

https://twitter.com/YossiGestetner


----------



## sarahgop (Apr 6, 2020)

jc456 said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> > U2Edge said:
> ...



I wouldnt  bother  being  tested. If  i get  it  i probably  wont  even know  i had  it. That  does  bring  up another really good  point. We all agree  millions  have  had  it and didnt  know it thus  lowering the death rate  considerably.


----------



## james bond (Apr 6, 2020)

sarahgop said:


> I think you are mistaken my good friend. look at years 2013-2018. there is no plunge in flu/pnuemonia deaths in those years. What happened in 2019/2020. something different i surmise



The flu/pnuemonia deaths were all/mostly confirmed.  How can you confirm COVID-19 when people haven't all been tested?  Based on deaths, the US should have 1.04 million confirmed cases.  It's not even close.  I've already predicted 15,000 to 20,000 deaths by Easter.  What do you have?



sarahgop said:


> I wouldnt bother being tested. If i get it i probably wont even know i had it. That does bring up another really good point. We all agree millions have had it and didnt know it thus lowering the death rate considerably.



It's great you won't get tested.  This respiratory virus has mutated to the point you can catch it again quickly.  It leaves a sticky substance on your lungs which makes you have an underlying condition the second.  Good luck with that.  We haven't even reached the second wave yet.  China is just starting to experience theirs.


----------



## sarahgop (Apr 6, 2020)

I would  like  once again to disagree with my friends  who say my chart  is  skewed  by  social distancing. The deaths clearly  did  plunge  before that  had any effect. We can certainly  thank bill deblasio for  encouraging people  to be  out and  about/

I actually  do agree with him to an extent. I think the wise  idea  would  have  been to take  extra  precautions  in old  folks  areas and  places  of  assisted  living  while the rest  of  us  enjoyed  life.

One other  thing. I dont  think lockdowns  work against a  very  easily  spread  rather  mild  virus.  dont forget  many people think the reason flu is  so bad  in winter  is  because  people  are  cooped  up inside.


----------



## sarahgop (Apr 6, 2020)

james bond said:


> sarahgop said:
> 
> 
> > I think you are mistaken my good friend. look at years 2013-2018. there is no plunge in flu/pnuemonia deaths in those years. What happened in 2019/2020. something different i surmise
> ...


Since  i feel most the  deaths  have  been wrongly  coded  i wont accept your  15-20000 at  face  value. I feel when this  is  over it  will be  quite  flu like as the  CDC  has  predicted 23-59000 flu deaths  this year.


----------



## james bond (Apr 6, 2020)

jc456 said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



KDKA cameras "captured packed parking lots, people not adhering to social distancing guidelines, and people not wearing masks."  Just admit you can't read cause you're jacking off reading this thread jerkoff.


----------



## sarahgop (Apr 6, 2020)

sarahgop said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> > sarahgop said:
> ...


I would  also like to add  that the  death rate  is far  lower than reported  since  many more  had  it and  never knew  they had  it. No one disputes that.


----------



## Faun (Apr 6, 2020)

sarahgop said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...


The chart you posted shows all deaths dropping in mid-march, after social distancing began.


----------



## sarahgop (Apr 6, 2020)

james bond said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > james bond said:
> ...


lets see, wear  mask, dont wear  masks, wear  masks. hard to say if that  helps at all. I would  be willing to bet  the  personell inside  KDKA werent social distancing  in any case. and also, all the  media  people look pretty  good  on camera which must  mean thier  make-up artists are still employed.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 6, 2020)

james bond said:


> sarahgop said:
> 
> 
> > I think you are mistaken my good friend. look at years 2013-2018. there is no plunge in flu/pnuemonia deaths in those years. What happened in 2019/2020. something different i surmise
> ...


it is fking amazing the things you think you know.  truly.  

BTW, all wuhan deaths are confirmed  and they hit at the time the pneumonia deaths dropped.  just is.  dude, you can say whatever the fk you want, but the graph doesn't lie. And it's math, you add those figures into that graph and the red line follows previous years.  just does.  dude, again, i give two shits you go hoarse stating your nonsense.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 6, 2020)

james bond said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > james bond said:
> ...


post them then.  I don't think you understand it.  it's ok, you can claim stupidity as usual.


----------



## sarahgop (Apr 6, 2020)

Look, i need to lay down as sadly  my job hasnt  yet  been destroyed.  who can say if this  social distancing works. None  of you can prove  it. I think its equally  possible that  being  cooped  up in the same  place for weeks with the  same  people might  make the spread  of disease  more  likely .  Do you really  think all those youngsters  out  of school with nothing to do are socail distancing? I saw an evil group of  young  people  playing  basketball in the street yesterday and i witnessed a  horrible  scene. SOME  OF THEM TOUCHED  ONE ANOTHER!!! I was going to call gov  northam and see  if the  police  could  come  and  arrest them or  something but  i decided fresh air and  sunshine  might actually PREVENT them from getting  ill. In fact the  one thing  that  might  need to be tried  would  be to tell everyone to get the  hell outside, go to work and remeber though death lurks around the  corner the  brits  make  it  thru the  blitz  in 1939/40


----------



## james bond (Apr 6, 2020)

sarahgop said:


> Since i feel most the deaths have been wrongly coded i wont accept your 15-20000 at face value. I feel when this is over it will be quite flu like as the CDC has predicted 23-59000 flu deaths this year.



COVID-19 isn't the flu and doesn't act like it.  Like I said you don't build up immunity from getting it once.  What it does it attaches to your ARC inhibitor with those coronas it has.  Then it gets in one of your cells and kills it.  It won't take many of it killing your cells for your body to respond.  Your body responding to a dead cell or few dead cells causes all kinds of shit in your body so you get pneumonia in your lungs.  Your lungs are huge, but you'll have trouble breathing even if you're young.  You end up with a situation called ARDS and with lack of breathing, your body starts to shut down as it doesn't want to use the limited oxygen for your kidneys, lungs, and more essential and non-essential body parts.  COVID-19 spreads to your lungs, too, and can make putting in a tube difficult even with a ventilator.


----------



## james bond (Apr 6, 2020)

jc456 said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Post what?  People shopping in a packed store with no social distancing and masks?  Do you have to experience getting COVID-19 yourself to know?  That's stupid.  I'm sure you're experiencing your stupidity now.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 6, 2020)

james bond said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > james bond said:
> ...


you have no idea it was packed.  a structure with 20,000 sq ft.  so now you insult americans like they don't know what they're doing.  just makes you a fkwad.


----------



## Faun (Apr 6, 2020)

sarahgop said:


> And  please  dont forget to look at my wonderful chart again, the  deaths  plummet  long  before  mar03


Uh, no. The big plunge was in mid March according to your chart.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 6, 2020)

james bond said:


> sarahgop said:
> 
> 
> > Since i feel most the deaths have been wrongly coded i wont accept your 15-20000 at face value. I feel when this is over it will be quite flu like as the CDC has predicted 23-59000 flu deaths this year.
> ...


you're just useless.  no reasonable argument to make.  you have no data that supports anything you're discussing.  we do.  and it is true, sun light is vitamin D.  and you can't get too much of it.  sunlight that is.  ever see a family go through the flu in their household?  happens every year for most every family with kids.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Apr 6, 2020)

sarahgop said:


> There  is, complete  and full from the cdc. Flu/pnuemonia deaths falling while  corona deaths rise. phony crisis


Oh but you are a fake fake because your original print was small!!!!


----------



## WEATHER53 (Apr 6, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > U2Edge said:
> ...


The infection potentiality has never been provided so libs roll out the we don’t know Worst case
If you are around  an infected person within 6 feet for 30 seconds whatbis the odds you become infected
1 in 10
1 100
1 1000
1 in 10,000

Then, it does appear that if infected it’s about a 5% chance of becoming serious to severe requiring hospitalization .


----------



## Flopper (Apr 6, 2020)

jc456 said:


> So, I had an interesting thought today, couples who don’t live together, are they split up now?  Are all unmarried couples who don’t live together allowed to mingle and have sex?


Those that mingle and have sex will be forced to wear a scarlet letter


----------



## WEATHER53 (Apr 6, 2020)

Faun said:


> sarahgop said:
> 
> 
> > There  is, complete  and full from the cdc. Flu/pnuemonia deaths falling while  corona deaths rise. phony crisis
> ...


Fake


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 6, 2020)

sarahgop said:


> You might also want to consider that on the chart you can clearly see the deaths begin to plummet long before any social distacing occured.


Yes, in every single year at about the same time. Apparently it is you who did not look at the chart. Got anything else to say that makes my point for me?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 6, 2020)

sarahgop said:


> I would also like to add that the death rate is far lower than reported since many more had it and never knew they had it.


We already know this. Thank you, 2 months ago.


----------



## Flopper (Apr 6, 2020)

james bond said:


> I have to think he should not have been fired.  The personnel on an aircraft carrier or the people on cruise liners are in confined quarters.  That is the ultimate in getting COVID-19.  What the USG and Navy should have done is provided them test kits right away in order to determine who had it and quarantine them.  Some would be asymptomatic so would not know.  Once you have the quarantined those who have in, then the worst ones in danger could be treated with the hydroxychloroquine cocktail and a doctor who knows how to administer.  I'm not sure what the Navy is doing?  Does anyone?
> 
> siap.  Navy Captain who was fired tests positive.
> 
> ...


I think the Navy is doing what it always does when those in command speak out of turn.  When the top brass looses confidence in a commander it means they no longer are confident that he'll keep his mouth shut in situations that could be embarrassing to the service.


----------



## Flopper (Apr 6, 2020)

Faun said:


> sarahgop said:
> 
> 
> > And  please  dont forget to look at my wonderful chart again, the  deaths  plummet  long  before  mar03
> ...


It think the graph is howing


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Apr 6, 2020)

The COVID-19 virus is nothing to sneeze at.


----------



## gipper (Apr 6, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...


So true....

Powerful people are with absolute certainty conspiring to exploit our current situation, and there are a multitude of theories about the specifics of how that might be happening. Calling these "conspiracy theories" is not an argument, it's just saying what's happening.
- Caitlin Johnstone


----------



## Flopper (Apr 6, 2020)

What this graph is telling us is that established respiratory viruses (flu and pneumonia) reach their peak in January and are well off that peak in mid March.  

In January 2020 there were only a couple of known cases of cornavirus in the US. In Mid March, the cornavirus outbreaks were just getting started with only a half dozen states infected and only 3000 cases in the US.  Just 3 weeks later there are 365,000.

Assuming the cornavirus follows the seasonality of other forms of respiratory viruses, we can expect cornavirus cases to begin increasing in October and peaking in January of next year.  How high that peak reaches depends on the mitigation steps taken in the Fall, only weeks before the election.  This should interesting.


----------



## james bond (Apr 6, 2020)

I couldn't shop here.  Hard to believe people shopping this crowded now.  And no masks. 









						White House: Americans should avoid grocery shopping as coronavirus hits apex
					

The White House coronavirus task force is warning against even going out to buy groceries or medication as the pandemic is expected to hit a deadly apex in the coming two weeks. “The next two weeks…




					nypost.com


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 6, 2020)

1,104 deaths and 26,000 new cases so far.  Still seeing a lot of deaths and new cases.  

But it looks like numbers are slowing down in Italy, Spain, and France.


----------



## excalibur (Apr 6, 2020)

Medical group endorses anti-malarial drug treatment for coronavirus patients
					

America’s major medical society specializing in the treatment of respiratory diseases has endorsed using hydroxychloroquine for seriously ill hospitalized coronavirus patients. The American T…




					nypost.com


----------



## excalibur (Apr 6, 2020)

Cuomo: Use of antimalarial drug in New York hospitals 'anecdotally' positive
					

New York Gov. Andrew Cuomo (D) said Monday that early responses to the antimalarial drug hydroxychloroquine “anecdotally” suggest its use in the coronavirus fight has been “effective,” but that official data was still forthcoming.




					thehill.com


----------



## excalibur (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 6, 2020)

excalibur said:


>


Awesome! If the medicine is effective, clinical trials will show this.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 6, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> sarahgop said:
> 
> 
> > You might also want to consider that on the chart you can clearly see the deaths begin to plummet long before any social distacing occured.
> ...


so you are blind.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 6, 2020)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> The COVID-19 virus is nothing to sneeze at.


so why isn't taking the count they claim?


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Apr 6, 2020)

The idiot left is still crying over the trump cure...and how it's so dangerous pfft lol

4000 people in ny have been given the cocktail 

We need to rename them trump pills


----------



## WEATHER53 (Apr 6, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> 1,104 deaths and 26,000 new cases so far.  Still seeing a lot of deaths and new cases.
> 
> But it looks like numbers are slowing down in Italy, Spain, and France.


And were we able to pry out of them the long withheld stat that of those 1.104 that 75-100 were Corona Only and the rest had severe illnesses that would very very likely kill them anyway in the next 1-30 days and Corona latched on to them a few days earlier?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 6, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> And were we able to pry out of them the long withheld stat that of those 1.104 that 75-100 were Corona Only and the rest had severe illnesses that would very very likely kill them anyway in the next 1-30 days


That is, of course, a shameless lie that you just made up.

This is what Trump has done to his cultists' brains.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 6, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > 1,104 deaths and 26,000 new cases so far.  Still seeing a lot of deaths and new cases.
> ...



Investigate that and let us know of your findings.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Apr 6, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > And were we able to pry out of them the long withheld stat that of those 1.104 that 75-100 were Corona Only and the rest had severe illnesses that would very very likely kill them anyway in the next 1-30 days
> ...


It’s been revealed in several non disputed graphs that the percentage of deaths that are “Corona only” is way under 10%. Not going to run them down for you, my statement stands as issued, you are a panic poodle so bring up several charts that dispute that “ Corona only” is a larger percentage or gross.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 6, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> It’s been revealed in several non disputed graphs that the percentage of deaths that are “Corona only” is way under 10%.


Shameless lie. Nor is it reasonable to say that covid-19 is not the cause, when it exacerbates conditions and leads to death. And your part about 30 days was also an idiotic, shameless lie. You should shut up immediately.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Apr 6, 2020)

That clock is tickin


----------



## WEATHER53 (Apr 6, 2020)

People are getting well in droves  but we still need testing to  drag this out and assure our eyes don’t deceive us.
Lib 101


----------



## WEATHER53 (Apr 6, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > It’s been revealed in several non disputed graphs that the percentage of deaths that are “Corona only” is way under 10%.
> ...


There will be another chart later so I’ll reference it then. I think the last one  I saw was for NYC and it was something like 50 out of 900 deaths were purely Corona. Nobody is highlighting that new info as it is counter to the shutdown agenda


----------



## Faun (Apr 6, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > WEATHER53 said:
> ...


And the rest were triggered by the virus.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 6, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> Nobody is highlighting that new info as it is counter to the shutdown agenda


No it isn't, as those 900 are all human beings. Trump really has turned your brain to tapioca.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Apr 6, 2020)

Faun said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


That’s such a pro panic assumption that it barely deserves addressing but people who have had cancer or heart attacks or strokes and are in a downward spiral where death is imminent and then they contract corona and have another heart attack two days later and die  are in no way shape or form a Corona death and it’s cooking the books to suggest so and it’s wholly unknown to state the Corona pushes them over the edge.


----------



## Flopper (Apr 6, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > WEATHER53 said:
> ...


The same can be said for most serious respiratory viruses and many other diseases.  People usually die do to various organ failures which are most likely in people with prexisting conditions or compromised immune systems.


----------



## excalibur (Apr 6, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > 1,104 deaths and 26,000 new cases so far.  Still seeing a lot of deaths and new cases.
> ...










			https://www.cdc.gov/nchs/data/nvss/coronavirus/Alert-2-New-ICD-code-introduced-for-COVID-19-deaths.pdf


----------



## Flopper (Apr 6, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> People are getting well in droves  but we still need testing to  drag this out and assure our eyes don’t deceive us.
> Lib 101


Trump speaks and in 24 hours people are getting well in droves.  It's a miracle.  Cancel the orders for ventilators and masks. We have a cure.


----------



## Flopper (Apr 6, 2020)

excalibur said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


This is in accordance with the CD instructions for competing a death certificate.  It hasn't changed in at least 15 years.  Both the underlying cause of death (Covid 19) and the immediate cause of death are both listed.  Also contributing factors such as Asthma, COPD, Diabetus, Smoking,.  etc.


			https://www.cdc.gov/nchs/data/dvs/blue_form.pdf


----------



## g5000 (Apr 6, 2020)

Today's count.

Total U.S. cases: 366,614

Total U.S. deaths: 10,783

About 1100 deaths in the past 24 hours.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Apr 6, 2020)

New woodpile 
Read it tards lots of stuff 

Alerts on supply chain problems one  coming from walmart 


Have you wondered what a collapse would really look like? Look around. The long predicted disaster is upon us. We're rafting a waterfall into what looks to be the deepest depression in history.



> Nasty epidemics are a natural thing. Turning the country into East Germany circa 1960 isn't. "Non-essential" businesses have been ordered to shut their doors and face ruin, the population is under house arrest and the job market has collapsed into a smoldering heap. Almost ten million people became unemployed in only two weeks, an off-the-chart record.
> 
> 
> > St. Louis Fed economist Miguel Faria-e-Castro, projected that unemployment could hit 32 percent in the second quarter as more than 47 million workers are laid off as a result of the pandemic, which has forced swaths of the economy to shut down. That would exceed the 24.9 percent peak during the Great Depression.





> > No need to get fancy about this: supply is all that matters in the end. Bailouts and stimulus packages and such do not make toilet paper, or milk, or anything else for that matter; people do. Until people return to work and production ramps back up, many things will be in short supply...
> 
> 
> Food bank pantries are seeing demand at least double or triple
> ...





> Beyond prepping comes self-sufficiency. This means an off-grid homestead. It's a hard and austere life of relentless but rewarding labor, a step too far for most. Some form tiny communities with members selected for critical expertise. After self-sufficiency comes survivalism, a set of skills and practices to endure or outlast extreme events in hostile environments, long term, using minimal kit and as-found resources. This is too demanding for all but the hardiest among us.





> Which you choose depends on what you believe is next. But have a care, what comes next may make the choice for you. It's best to be decently prepared on all fronts.





> For my part it's as it's always been, continuous tweaking. If it comes to hoofing it, I've upgraded my bugout bag from three day capability to four without adding much weight. Next up is improving my water pre-filter kit. What I have on hand is good enough, this is a convenience thing. I use coffee filters, they're good for removing gunk down to ten or fifteen microns, which relieves the purification filter of the additional loading and delays clogging.





> Too much? Not enough? As I said, events will make the call.


Next



> Peanut butter is one of the best, if not the best, source of vegetable protein, vitamins, minerals and most importantly, calories from fat, about half by weight. The ingredients for true peanut butter are: roasted peanuts. Usually salted. When I lived in Philadelphia there was a place in the Reading Market that sold peanuts and would mill them for you.





> Commercial _true_ peanut butter in jars will keep for years. Perhaps the best known is Smuckers. Be aware, makers of peanut butter also labeled "Natural" have replaced the peanut oil with palm oil or another emulsifier, with added sugar or molasses or both. It's a fair substitute for true peanut butter, useful for short term prepping, and there's no stirring needed if that's important to you. But it goes rancid sooner, which defeats a major advantage.





> Peanut butter on saltines is a credible survival food even though the crackers are only about fourteen calories each. Saltines are little more than hardtack with yeast. The "ine" in saltines comes from the alkaline soda added to counteract the acidity of the yeast. "Butter crackers", Ritz for one, are sixteen calories each.
> The last time I went grocery shopping, which may literally be the last time for a long while, peanut butter was limited to two jars per customer. People are catching on.


Next



> Is it just me or does Anthony Fauci, director of NIAID, remind you of Joe Biden? What he said last month he contradicts this month. And what he says this month he'll contradict next month. The tell is his impeccable credentials, never a good sign.


Next



> Organic Prepper warns of a coming food shortage and the violence it may lead to. An excerpt:
> 
> 
> > Distribution systems are breaking down.
> ...


Next



> Zero Hedge has the numbers for the panic buying of firearms.
> 
> 
> > "The jump has no precedent in recorded history..." is how one analyst described the stunning surge in estimated firearm sales ...
> > While actual gun purchases aren’t tracked in the U.S., the FBI system is largely considered a proxy for sales by the firearms industry and the table shows a 41% surge year-over-year (and a 33% spike month-over-month).





> > ... Jurgen Brauer, chief economist at Small Arms Analytics, told Bloomberg News, that handgun sales increased 91.1% year-over-year, per Brauer’s analysis, and long-gun sales were up 73.6%





			Woodpile Report


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Apr 6, 2020)

Gabber gabbing 

What some of us out there have been sayin ...especially after the Italians discovered blood donors were showing up giving blood and had kung flu antibodies present but no more lung flu ....most didnt even know they had it 
What caught my attention here 
Heat may not kill this thing


----------



## jc456 (Apr 6, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > And were we able to pry out of them the long withheld stat that of those 1.104 that 75-100 were Corona Only and the rest had severe illnesses that would very very likely kill them anyway in the next 1-30 days
> ...


Shameless? Hahaha hahaha son you’re possessed


----------



## excalibur (Apr 6, 2020)

Detroit rep says hydroxychloroquine, Trump helped save her life amid COVID-19 fight
					

Rep. Karen Whitsett, D-Detroit, said she does not believe she would have been given the drug if President Trump had not touted it.



					www.freep.com


----------



## excalibur (Apr 6, 2020)

Flopper said:


> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> > WEATHER53 said:
> ...




That isn't what the guidance says in reality. 

It says: "... or is assumed to have caused or contributed to death."

Assumed and contributed and still listed as death from COVID-19. And no proof needed.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 6, 2020)

g5000 said:


> Today's count.
> 
> Total U.S. cases: 366,614
> 
> ...



New York + New Jersey + Michigan = 800.

What the hell is going on with those morons in the Big Apple.  Maybe it should be called the Big Corona.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 6, 2020)

Flopper said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > People are getting well in droves  but we still need testing to  drag this out and assure our eyes don’t deceive us.
> ...



What do you mean getting well in droves.

I sure don't see New York getting any better.

30,000 new cases in the U.S.  Still less than a 10% increase.

And Spain and Italy showing the same thing.

It is looking better for them (and has for a while).


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 6, 2020)

This is Spain's cases.  The curve inflected some time ago and continues to look good.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Apr 6, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Today's count.
> ...


Crowed subways, crowded streets, crowded places to drink and eat. Not really distanced from people in NYC.  I can walk to the street in DC suburbs at 12 noon and encounter no one. That’s rarely true in NYC. There’s  your sample for when people are blowing it all  over the place in close quarters; what percentage of exposees get infected?


----------



## james bond (Apr 6, 2020)

Finally, some change in the free testing in California.  If you are showing mild signs of COVID-19, then come on down.  Before, if you had any signs of COVID-19, then call your doctor, don't call us.  At this pace, the doctors and emergency medical staff must be starting to get overwhelmed.  It will take two weeks to set up hospital beds and equipment at a former sports arena.  The logistics are taking too long.


----------



## otto105 (Apr 6, 2020)

Mindful said:


> *Coronavirus Compensation? Assessing China’s Potential Culpability and Avenues of Legal Response*
> 5th April 2020
> By    Matthew Henderson, Dr Alan Mendoza, Dr Andrew Foxall, James Rogers, and Sam Armstrong
> 
> ...




The Chinese PM Xi just shot the Henry Jackson Society potential lawsuit down by stating that, "the call was perfect"....case closed.


----------



## otto105 (Apr 6, 2020)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Gabber gabbing
> 
> What some of us out there have been sayin ...especially after the Italians discovered blood donors were showing up giving blood and had kung flu antibodies present but no more lung flu ....most didnt even know they had it
> What caught my attention here
> ...




Whats this aboout the kung flu?

Are you just trying to scream I'm a white guy who votes for trump because "they took our white privilege" bullshit.


----------



## james bond (Apr 6, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Shameless? Hahaha hahaha son you’re possessed



I have to admit I can see your attitude towards COVID-19 now.  The response for testing has been so slow that who is going to care about it?  It was suppose to be the front line of defense.  If you come down with the symptoms, then you're going to call your doctor.  If you have trouble breathing, then you're going to call 911.  Else you just wait and stay home.  Who cares about the friggin' testing?  It's too late practically.


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 6, 2020)

As of end of day Eastern Time United States April 6, 2020:

*Infection Totals by Country:*

1. United States - 367,629
2. Spain - 136,675
3. Italy - 132,547
4. Germany - 103,375
5. France - 98,010
6. China - 81,740
7. Japan - 3,906

*Infection Totals by U.S. State:*

1. New York - 131,916
2. New Jersey - 41,090
3. California - 16,342
4. Florida - 13,629
5. Pennsylvania - 12,980
6. Washington - 8,384
7. West Virginia - 345


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 6, 2020)

March 24, 2020 - United States - 54,916
March 25, 2020 - United States - 68,489 - 24.7% increase
March 26, 2020 - United States - 85,594 - 24.97% increase
March 27, 2020 - United States - 104,256 - 21.8% increase
March 28, 2020 - United States - 123,776 - 18.7% increase
March 29, 2020 - United States - 142,224 - 14.9% increase
March 30, 2020 - United States - 164,266 - 15.5% increase
March 31, 2020 - United States - 188,578 - 14.8% increase
April 1, 2020 - United States - 215,300 - 14.2% increase
April 2, 2020 - United States - 245,193 - 13.9% increase
April 3, 2020 - United States - 277,475 - 13.2% increase
April 4, 2020 - United States - 311,635 - 12.3% increase
April 5, 2020 - United States - 336,830 - 8.1% increase
April 6, 2020 - United States - 367,629 - 9.1% increase


----------



## james bond (Apr 7, 2020)

It looks like the people with money will get their testing done first.  Sadly, it will probably be even before the medical people get theirs.

'The NBA and NBPA have been collaborating in recent weeks on the viability of multiple blood-testing devices for COVID-19 that would provide results within minutes. The breakthrough in testing would be a first step toward resuming play in the near future.

The Illinois-based Abbott Laboratories began shipping its rapid-response tests across the U.S. last week.

There is a collective sense among general managers and athletic training officials that rapid-result testing is the critical hurdle that must be cleared for games of any tape to take place in the coming weeks and months.

"Rapid-testing results are key to return to work, return to sports, everything," one NBA general manager told ESPN, speaking on the condition of anonymity. "Whatever job you have and environment you work in, if you're interacting with people, we're all going to have to feel safe doing that. Sports isn't any different."

The NBA, however, is unlikely to move forward with rapid-testing until there is no longer a shortage of testing available nationwide.

"We are going to be clearly second in line to healthcare workers, transportation workers, public workers, things along those lines," a longtime NBA head athletic trainer said.'









						NBA eyes potential rapid-test options, sources say
					

The NBA and the league's players association have been working in recent weeks to assess the viability of multiple blood-testing devices for the coronavirus that could provide accurate results within a matter of minutes, sources say.




					www.espn.com


----------



## jc456 (Apr 7, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody is highlighting that new info as it is counter to the shutdown agenda
> ...


and those babies aborted are human beings too, and you have no remorse.  you have no place to stand.  so stfu.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 7, 2020)

james bond said:


> It looks like the people with money will get their testing done first.  Sadly, it will probably be even before the medical people get theirs.
> 
> 'The NBA and NBPA have been collaborating in recent weeks on the viability of multiple blood-testing devices for COVID-19 that would provide results within minutes. The breakthrough in testing would be a first step toward resuming play in the near future.
> 
> ...


does testing get rid of the virus if you have it?  so what's its value? if you know you're sick, you're sick.  why do you need a test? if I'm not sick, why do I need a test?


----------



## jc456 (Apr 7, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


but that wasn't the last 30 days.  we were in a stay at home mode.  so how did those at home get it sooooooo bad compared to every other state that stayed at home?


----------



## jc456 (Apr 7, 2020)

james bond said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Shameless? Hahaha hahaha son you’re possessed
> ...


what is the advantage of testing?  please inform me.


----------



## bripat9643 (Apr 7, 2020)

The curves for these quantities are bending down.  It looks like we are reaching the peak long before we were predicted to/

United States Coronavirus: 369,179 Cases and 11,013 Deaths - Worldometer


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 7, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> The curves for these quantities are bending down.  It looks like we are reaching the peak long before we were predicted to
> 
> View attachment 320245



You are no way NEAR flattening the curve sorry.

If you look at April 6 it is not that reduced from April 4, you have not had any extended period of lower Newly Recovered vs Newly Infected. You have ONLY reached the peak when your Newly Recovered is higher for an extended period than your Newly Infected and this is just not happening in America, your Newly Infected is consistently higher than your Newly Recovered. The timebomb will go off in approx 3 weeks then the death rate will go alot higher.

Sorry to tell you that America is about 3 weeks away from reaching the peak. New York in particular is going to get worse than Italy and NY has a smaller population than Italy, which illustrates how devastating the situation already is.

The graph you post is not the one to be looking at, but on going to the website you got that graph from I see they do not have available the TWO graphs you SHOULD be looking at and that is for Newly Infected vs Newly Recovered and Outcome of Cases (Recovery or Death) Outcome of Total Closed Cases (Recovery Rate vs Death Rate)


----------



## Grumblenuts (Apr 7, 2020)

Thanks, but it's politics, see? No scientific facts of no interest here.


----------



## Atticus Finch (Apr 7, 2020)

The Democrats aren't through tearing it down therefore your facts are wrong.


----------



## Fueri (Apr 7, 2020)

Yeah, I watch those numbers like a hawk.

Using the logarithmic scales shows a slow in the rate of new cases, ie, the curve is bending.  One, two, a few days I'd be hesitant to call a trend, but those logarithmic versions show a clear divergence from the path we were on.  This is good news.


----------



## Likkmee (Apr 7, 2020)

Short Geeziss says you're on lockdown until the numbers are zero


----------



## toobfreak (Apr 7, 2020)

Fueri said:


> Yeah, I watch those numbers like a hawk.
> 
> Using the logarithmic scales shows a slow in the rate of new cases, ie, the curve is bending.  One, two, a few days I'd be hesitant to call a trend, but those logarithmic versions show a clear divergence from the path we were on.  This is good news.


Current data from the CDC:


----------



## Fueri (Apr 7, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> Fueri said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I watch those numbers like a hawk.
> ...




Can I ask where you got that?  I've seen a lot of sites, but haven't seen that one.  Just curious to see as many sources as possible.  Thank You!


----------



## toobfreak (Apr 7, 2020)

Fueri said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Fueri said:
> ...











						Coronavirus Disease 2019 (COVID-19) in the U.S.
					

View the number of confirmed cases COVID-19 in the United States.




					www.cdc.gov


----------



## Care4all (Apr 7, 2020)

Fueri said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Fueri said:
> ...


It says on the chart, that the past week or so cases, have NOT been reported


----------



## Billy_Bob (Apr 7, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> The curves for these quantities are bending down.  It looks like we are reaching the peak long before we were predicted to/
> 
> United States Coronavirus: 369,179 Cases and 11,013 Deaths - Worldometer
> View attachment 320248
> View attachment 320245


Some 1,500 people with moderate to severe symptoms were given the drug combination starting just over 7 days ago. This is also the length of time moderate cases become life threatening. This drop is due to people no longer needing intervention. Coincidence?  The numbers are to large to be coincidence.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 7, 2020)

Yesterday was Indianapolis's worse rise. Yesterday.
The curve isn't even beginning to curve down. What happens over a period of a few days is too short to show anything.


----------



## Care4all (Apr 7, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > The curves for these quantities are bending down.  It looks like we are reaching the peak long before we were predicted to/
> ...


I would LOVE to see the link to the evidence supporting your post.....of 1500 people in the hospital being given the drug....and not needing intensive care....  that would be great news!

but where is this study or evidence?

Link Please!


----------



## bripat9643 (Apr 7, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Yesterday was Indianapolis's worse rise. Yesterday.
> The curve isn't even beginning to curve down. What happens over a period of a few days is too short to show anything.


That's Indianapolis.  The charts show that nationally deaths and new cases are decreasing.  That could be temporary, but at this point it's moving in the right direction.


----------



## ozro (Apr 7, 2020)

I watched the gov of michigan yesterday, they have a rise in cases, not over any curve there yet. here in az our numbers are suppose to peak later.
The media reports this as if all that matters is new york, specifically nyc. That's where the media lives, that's how new yorkers are.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 7, 2020)

Care4all said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Go to the up to the date numbers thread.

I've been posting on Italy and Spain for a week now.

They seem to be on the back side of the curve, albeit slowly coming down.  

Our numbers are meaningless.

New York, New Jersey, and now Michigan and Lousiana skew things way out of proportion.

Wyoming has yet to report a death.

Many of the deaths we are reporting are specious.

But, New York continues to die.  Just checked 780 so far today.

That place is a mess.


----------



## Siete (Apr 7, 2020)

the virus is hop scotching across the country - cities that were down last week show increases this week and vice versa-

trump shits on the sidewalk and his drones credit his lying ass for nothing.

SSDD


----------



## Siete (Apr 7, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Yesterday was Indianapolis's worse rise. Yesterday.
> ...



your bullshit thread happened over night - yesterday's  RIGHT DIRECTION









						U.S. passes 10,000 coronavirus deaths
					

The COVID-19 outbreak in the United States reached yet another grim milestone on Monday, as the surgeon general warned the country is facing a “Pearl Harbor moment.”




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 7, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Yesterday was Indianapolis's worse rise. Yesterday.
> ...


If you look at Spain and Italy, they have bee on a downward slope for the past 7-10 days.

We should follow.

What I don't understand is New York.

I think they've ignored a lot of warnings since this got back and now they are really fucked.

800 deaths just today.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 7, 2020)

Siete said:


> the virus is hop scotching across the country - cities that were down last week show increases this week and vice versa-
> 
> trump shits on the sidewalk and his drones credit his lying ass for nothing.
> 
> SSDD



BullfuckingShit.

Huge cities are still doing fine and Washington is coming under control.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 7, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> The curves for these quantities are bending down.  It looks like we are reaching the peak long before we were predicted to/
> 
> United States Coronavirus: 369,179 Cases and 11,013 Deaths - Worldometer
> View attachment 320248
> View attachment 320245



I will explain my post # 2 by illustrating with full graphs what flattening the curve looks like. We have we think flattened the curve. You should pay attention to me because this is coming from someone who has been through the whole thing and we are now coming out the other side of this. 

As of April 6 yesterday we think we have flattened the curve this is because we have now had 7 days of lower figures across all levels, it is our intention now to begin lifting the total lockdown. We are aiming to begin this slowly on April 14 and then more lifting measures on May 1 and we aim to have the total lockdown lifted by mid-May. This ALL though will occur IF the peoples continue to social distance and wear the masks until at least September and IF the curve begins to rise again we will have to reintroduce the total lockdown. But we are aiming to be open by mid-May. 

The idea is that on April 14 we reopen the majority of stores and hotels and restaurants and bars and so peoples will be able to go out and enjoy these things again, BUT this will have to be closely monitored, we NEED to stress that this is NOT 100% over, we are still getting COVID-19 cases but on a greatly reduced level with the majority testing 97% mild conditions. We still have to be careful, we cannot immediately going back to as it was before, we have to do it in stages and monitor how it's going, if it's going okay we can reintroduce other measures etc

We want to be able to get as many peoples back to work by May 2, with this they can travel but NOT outside our borders, our borders will be remaining closed as will flights outside of the nation and flights into the nation, we do not want peoples travelling in and out to possible nations who are still in a complete crisis. We want to get as many children back into schools also by May 2.

We need to get out of this total lockdown, as we are seeing encouraging numbers, lower serious cases and greater recovery levels we see no need to keep everyone in a total lockdown. The ONLY peoples who will have to stay in the total lockdown will be those over 70 years in age and those with existing health conditions like cancer, heart problems and Type 2 Diabetes.

You are still going up in the thousands a day because you have not gone on total lockdown, you are not monitoring those with COVID-19 correctly and everyone is doing their own thing from State to State, there is no consistency in how you are dealing with this and that is why it's all getting out of control. 

Okay so I will use the below graphs to illustrate what the flattened of the curve across the CRUCIAL levels looks like.

Graph I we peaked on March 26 and from March 31-April 6 we have had now had 7 full days of lower figures, there is now a consistency, the below is flattening the curve America is many many weeks away from producing such figures:







Graph II we now have a consistency of our Newly Recovered being higher than our Newly Infected again it shows a consistency that shows we have flattened the curve.





Graph III illustrates the massive distance between our Recovery Rate and our Death Rate again it shows a consistency which again shows we have flattened the curve:





If we just go on the example of New York this because our population total is nearly the same as New York's.

Our Total Figures as of now are:

Total Cases 12.547 New Cases 250 Total Deaths 243 New Deaths 23 Total Recovered 4.046 Active Cases 8.256 Serious/Critical 243

From our Active Cases we have:

8.060 in a Mild Condition this is 97% of ALL cases. 243 in Serious/Critical Condition this is 3% of ALL cases.

From our Closed Cases we have:

4.046 total recovered this is 95% of ALL cases. 243 deaths this is 5% of ALL cases.

Now let us look at New York's totals they have a population number nearly they same as we have, New York's totals are heading toward the Italy totals in approx 3 weeks and it will get worse in America because New York has NOT been totally isolated from the States that surround and you still have State to State travel you are NOT in a total lockdown which you need to be in this.

New York totals as of now:

Total Cases 138.836 New Cases 6.920 Total Deaths 5.489 New Deaths 731 Active Cases 119.981 they do not show how many Serious/Critical, and I think why they do not is that they have out of those Active Cases a MASSIVE amount in the many thousands who are Serious/Critical

The majority of the COVID-19 cases in New York are in New York City a population of 8.175.133 and so our total population is 8.920.600 so let us compare how successful we have been at dealing with COVID-19 to what a DISASTER New York is - I add that the MAJORITY of the COVID-19 figures for ALL of America are going on in New York City.

New Yorks Total Cases are 138.836 our Total Cases are 12.547
New Yorks New Cases are 6.920 our New Cases are 250
New Yorks Total Deaths are 5.489 our Total Deaths are 243
New Yorks New Deaths are 731 our New Deaths are 23
New Yorks Active Cases are 119.981 our Active Cases are 8.256 (97% = 8.060 in Mild Condition 3% = 243 in Serious/Critical Condition)

We have been a success, New York is a failure and from the Total American COVID-19 figures the big number is from New York.

Here are the Top 5 States with COVID-19:





Not also just Blue States like New York, above look at Louisiana a State they have the population of 4.66 millions, this is half what our population is and so let us compare our figures with Louisiana, again Louisiana not doing a good job of dealing with COVID-19.

Louisiana Total Cases 14.867 our Total Cases are 12.547
Louisiana New Cases not showing yet for today our New Cases are 250
Louisiana Total Deaths 512 our Total Deaths are 243
Louisiana Active Cases 14.121 our Active Cases are 8.256 (97% = 8.060 in Mild Condition 3% = 243 in Serious/Critical Condition)

So Louisiana's COVID-19 situation is already worse than our ENTIRE totals for 4 weeks, this suggests that Louisiana's COVID-19 situation is going to get worse because they also are nowhere near flattening the curve.


----------



## ozro (Apr 7, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


or nobody is dying of anything else in nyc.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 7, 2020)

ozro said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



I saw that other thread which was very good information.

So, I get your point.

Cuomo has mismanaged this thing from the start.  NYC/Newark at one point had 1/6th of the global active cases.

I just checked...that number hasn't changed.


----------



## Siete (Apr 7, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> > the virus is hop scotching across the country - cities that were down last week show increases this week and vice versa-
> ...




SECOND TIME FOR YOUR STUPID ASS-









						U.S. passes 10,000 coronavirus deaths
					

The COVID-19 outbreak in the United States reached yet another grim milestone on Monday, as the surgeon general warned the country is facing a “Pearl Harbor moment.”




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 7, 2020)

Siete said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Siete said:
> ...


6,500 in New York/New Jersey you stupid fuck.

The west has been and remains pretty quiet.

New Orleans fucked up and Michigan (who knows what those dumbasses are doing).

For the rest of us I'll say....it's no big fucking deal.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 7, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



You are on our estimates following the same curve as Spain and Italy and in approx 3 weeks America will see a massive increase in COVID-19 New Cases and also New Deaths, you will get to Spain and Italy levels this because you have not put New York in TOTAL ISOLATION from the rest of ALL America, especially the States that surround it and you still are not in total lockdown you have State to State travel and this is why you are not containing this thing because with this State to State travel you are allowing it to spread.

Spain already today has 3.835 New Cases they are not on a downward slope. You only can say you are on a downward slope when your Newly Recovered is going higher every day for 7 days than your Newly Infected is going lower, the below illustrates that Spain is not flattening the curve also Italy is not see second below graph:


----------



## Siete (Apr 7, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



FROM THE REST OF US -YOURE A F'N IDIOT.


----------



## james bond (Apr 7, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Yesterday was Indianapolis's worse rise. Yesterday.
> ...



The trend is still going up.  There will be around 15000 - 20000 deaths by Easter.  Testing has been a disaster in California.  Taking way too long.


----------



## james bond (Apr 7, 2020)

*P0rn, booze, tobacco, weed, chocolate consumption up.  Way up.*

"Friedrich Nietzsche famously argued: "That which does not kill us, makes us stronger." If the German philosopher could peruse social media in the coronavirus era, he might change his view.

Housebound and bored, people appear to be drinking more booze, toking more weed, watching more porn and smoking more butts. These behaviours may alleviate the monotony of short-term lockdown stress but store up costs for the future." 









						Today’s virus vices store up tomorrow’s problems
					

The pandemic is encouraging people to give in to baser temptations. Porn, booze, tobacco, weed and chocolate consumption is rising. It’s perhaps understandable: Even the WHO reckons stress needs to be managed. But excesses now will only add to a bleaker and costlier future.




					www.breakingviews.com
				





Monkey see, monkey do.  Don't believe the zoo.  Some inhale and get cancer.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 7, 2020)

Siete said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Siete said:
> ...



Actually, many of the "rest of us" are starting to see where you overreacted and would not listen. 

So I think the F'n idiot in this conversation has a car for an avatar.


----------



## james bond (Apr 7, 2020)

jc456 said:


> what is the advantage of testing? please inform me.



I tried to discuss with WillPower yesterday.  If he has it, then I was hoping he would call his doctor and get tested.  He was saying that he lost energy and was sleepy.  It is one of the symptoms as well as the strong flu symptoms he hadn't experienced before.  Then he would contact a doctor and take his recommendation, probably to get a test.

There's more to testing as it is our _first line of defense_.


----------



## sarahgop (Apr 7, 2020)

An incredible chart: three countries had earlier and more effective “social distancing” than any others: France, Italy, and Spain - the three countries with the WORST epidemics. Wonder why. (Maybe because most transmission is intrafamilial and nosocomial? Just spitballing here.)


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 7, 2020)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 7, 2020)

james bond said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



You are basically correct. They will NOT listen, many of the Rightists at this forum will NOT even listen to what I am posting about COVID-19 and I'm a Rightist. I have been attempting to warn them for several weeks, but they seem to be locked into this mentality of thinking nothing is going to happen to America BECAUSE it's America. I posted a week and half ago that America was literally going to become the epicentre of COVID-19 and they all thought this was incorrect and then what occur, yes days later America became the epicentre of COVID-19. IF they won't even listen and pay attention to another Rightist on this issue they will pay attention to nobody.


----------



## sarahgop (Apr 7, 2020)

By the way i have  never stopped  going  out. Fresh air  and sunshine is far  better than being  cooped  up inside. Wont  be wearing a  mask either though many people say if  i wore a  mask i would scare fewer  babies


----------



## sarahgop (Apr 7, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



Too bad spain didnt  let  people out and  about, Fewer deaths and illnesses would  have resulted. Since everyone  agrees its  so easy  to spread  im have to think just about  everyone  in spain has  been exposed.


----------



## Care4all (Apr 7, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...


Florida is next...or one of the states that will be next, after the north east....

places not reporting any cases, or low numbers, are states that have few and limited testing resources....  more populated states are the priority right now, I suppose.  

My state is one of those not testing enough in rural areas, where they are now, gradually showing up with people really sick...we had to go on a semi- lockdown, around March 15th, because we had no testing and did not know one way or the other how many were infected, and all those other New Englanders, especially Massachusetts, along with those in New York, have vacation homes here.... that many, likely ran to, to get away from their city lives....  spreading it here, perhaps.....  no one really knew....? so far, we are told we are on this lock down until the end of April... May 1st....Hubby has been furloughed.... now collecting UE....  

It is my understanding that with virus testing of all kinds, it is the rapid tests that give the most FALSE results....  but KNOW that the false results, are False NEGATIVES.....  they miss people that actually are positive and have the virus...

If it is not something you want to keep private, are you in Florida?

My Elderly parents and older sister are there...  and I am really worried about them....  they were going to all their doctor's appointments and dentist appointments like normal until this past week....it's frightening being so far away....they have worn masks, and were armed with sanitizer but still..... the thought of not being able to say good bye in person....if something happened to them, is just....  is just an unbearable thought for me.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 7, 2020)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


While I am not sure we agree on what a downward slope means, 3800 new cases is much lower than their peak of nearly 7500 cases 10 days ago.

To me, this means the rate of increase is decreasing.  It is a rate change.  If you look at the new cases curve, it has reached an inflection point (did about a week ago) which means the rate of new cases has started to decrease.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 7, 2020)

Care4all said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



I do not live in Florida.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 7, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



You are NOT paying attention, that is NOT the graph you should be looking at it's the graphs that show Newly Infected to Newly Recovered ratio and the Outcome of Existing Cases.

I KNOW what I'm discussing here, I've been working on this COVID-19 thing for 4 weeks as part of our Emergency COVID-19 Task Force.

IF you do NOT want to listen to someone who has been working on these things and KNOWS what they are talking about and now we are about a week away from beginning to return our nation back to some type of normal having successfully flattened the curve IF you want to IGNORE what someone like me posts and instead choose to grasp at the WRONG straws and post the graphs that are NOT the MOST important graphs then that is your choice.

The problem with Americans it's like the British you think you know BETTER than EVERYONE else and if that is so why are YOUR figures going up, the British figures going up and yet we are on the beginning of opening business back up. It's because we take the correct measures from day one and we have succeeded and you and Britain and Spain and Italy are failing.

Spain is a disaster, Italy is a disaster, America is about to be a disaster and Britain is about to be a disaster. It's not IF it's WHEN.


----------



## sarahgop (Apr 7, 2020)

I have a theory  on why beds  needed are falling  so fast and  before  anyone claims  my brain is  weak, i have  consistently  outperfromed the  model cuomo and trump used to cause a depression. Just taking  NY  into consideration most  of the  people already in the  hospital who were going to die  have died and there  just  arent  that  many coming  in now. The  model the  experts used could  have  better  been used as  bird  poop paper. Next time  call me. All Birx and  fausti(sounds better than his real name) did was  parrot  a  model that was  idiotically  wrong. None  of their  advice was  particularly  expert.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 7, 2020)

Care4all said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



Testing is one of the reasons the "new cases" reporting can be so problematic.

The same can be said about deaths (were they really COVID-19 deaths).  

I have read more than one article that says all of what report right now is garbage and we are making HUGE decisions based on it.

All over the worry of spread.

I hate to tell people this...but getting out of bed is risky.  Driving is risky.

I, for one, am concerned about the spread, but I don't believe this lockdown makes any sense.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 7, 2020)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



O.K.

Thanks.  

Best of luck.

I'll trust to my own judgements.


----------



## james bond (Apr 7, 2020)

I read an article yesterday that the rich will get tested first and in Philadelphia this seems to be the case.

Look at the new rapid result testing and who has it.  Different from the CDC's test kit of two - four day turnaround (over a week now due to backlog at the companies who do the testing).  This testing, if good, could be the best in the world.

"Major League Baseball is formulating a plan to begin its 2020 season with all 30 teams playing in the Phoenix area.
The most important part of the plan would be a significant increase in available rapid-result COVID-19 tests, which sources tell ESPN's Adrian Wojnarowski should be available by early May and allow the MLB's testing to not diminish access for the general public.
Several NBA teams received public criticism for testing asymptomatic players and personnel due to the scarcity of COVID-19 tests.
While the MLB is considering staging its season in Phoenix, the NBA is most seriously considering Las Vegas."










						Need a Coronavirus Test? Being Rich and Famous May Help (Published 2020)
					

A shortage in testing has left sick people and health care workers around the U.S. without answers. Yet the list of celebrity patients grows every day, raising questions about privileged access.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## james bond (Apr 7, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Testing is one of the reasons the "new cases" reporting can be so problematic.



That's just your stupid opinion.  It's money, baby.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 7, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



Spain has 48 hours of lower figures than 72 hours ago, this is not flattening the curve, let's see if Spain can radically reduce the Newly Infected numbers on a 7 day chart.

Spain's New Recovery is also going down this means that more are dying than recovering:


----------



## Care4all (Apr 7, 2020)

james bond said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


here too!  taking wayyyy too long....


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Apr 7, 2020)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



We're a couple weeks behind yas at best 
If fly over country gets a small blossom itll be another two weeks at best 

Lol Italy, Spain are always a half assed backwards  mess pick any subject 

For the usa April is gonna be a wash ...as paycheck Jenny and Johnny collect thier states unemployment and wait for thier newly minted federal reserve notes .

Gerogia in the U.S.has the right idea ...we need people back at work ...3000 + small business loans made so far ..they dont open in may ..those who could survive with a lil uncle sugar or by themselves...those doors gotta open 

I promise ya this ..if the u.s. economy goes down you'll feel it 5000 miles away


----------



## james bond (Apr 7, 2020)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



smh.  I am getting the same message and am a conservative, too.  When medical people have to go to the dark web to get N95 quality masks, then something is wrong and medical centers are being overwhelmed.  The testing which was supposed to be our first line of defense has failed or is failing.  I'll be interested in those countries that have relaxed their quarantine to see whether there is a reoccurance  of COVID-19.


----------



## james bond (Apr 7, 2020)

In other news...






Trump's new press secretary.









						Kayleigh McEnany replaces Stephanie Grisham as White House press secretary
					

Grisham will return to the East Wing without ever having held a formal press briefing.




					www.axios.com


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 7, 2020)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


I am open to discussion on what is happening and how to interpr


james bond said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > james bond said:
> ...



You can look at Sweden.

They are taking some risks...but they are not being overwhelmed.


----------



## james bond (Apr 7, 2020)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Spain is a disaster, Italy is a disaster, America is about to be a disaster and Britain is about to be a disaster. It's not IF it's WHEN.



I thought this, too, but didn't have the data.  Just couldn't come out and say we would be another Spain or Italy.  However, they probably had the same attitudes as we are seeing here.  Since the two countries became the world's epicenters, then they have taken it more seriously.  Same with Britain, too, unfortunately.  The PM has it, but heading toward recovery now (hydroxychloroquine cocktail (?)).  Prince Charles probably has recovered.


----------



## james bond (Apr 7, 2020)

Care4all said:


> My Elderly parents and older sister are there... and I am really worried about them.... they were going to all their doctor's appointments and dentist appointments like normal until this past week....it's frightening being so far away....they have worn masks, and were armed with sanitizer but still..... the thought of not being able to say good bye in person....if something happened to them, is just.... is just an unbearable thought for me.



The best is wearing N95 quality masks and glasses in confined spaces such as grocery shopping.  Can someone younger do their shopping for them or use delivery?  Face masks aren't necessary in the open air such as parks with few people, but why take chances?  We have more information on the COVID-19 symptoms so it is worth reading.  Free testing has been overwhelmed, so quarantine and sanitation is best.









						Everything You Should Know About the 2019 Coronavirus and COVID-19
					

Learn all about the 2019 coronavirus and COVID-19. Get the facts on symptoms, risk factors, treatment, prevention, masks, and more.




					www.healthline.com
				




Try to keep up-to-date on the latest findings.  CDC's are already out-of-date.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 7, 2020)

1,371 more deaths in the United States and 19,100 new cases.  So far.  We're closing in on Spain's death count. 

The deaths are still terrible, but the new cases are slowing down a bit.  Hopefully we don't go into the 30,000's again.

We're starting to see a spike in death tolls for Pennsylvania and Georgia, percentage-wise. Michigan still hasn't reported deaths.

Today is going to be bad in terms of deaths.  Hopefully the number of new cases doesn't go into the 30 thousands.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 7, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> The curves for these quantities are bending down.  It looks like we are reaching the peak long before we were predicted to/
> 
> United States Coronavirus: 369,179 Cases and 11,013 Deaths - Worldometer
> View attachment 320248
> View attachment 320245


Too soon to call a trend. Give it another week or two.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 7, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> You can look at Sweden.
> 
> They are taking some risks...but they are not being overwhelmed.


Sure they are. They are opening field hospitals and preparing for medical supply shortages as their cases and deaths spike.


----------



## WillPower (Apr 7, 2020)

james bond said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > what is the advantage of testing? please inform me.
> ...



No idea why you're fixated on me....I had something, slept it off, feel fine now.  I had no high fever, no cough, sense of smell and taste were fine, etc.  I know how to deal with pretty much anything that comes along.  Once in Florida I got rid of mono by drinking 23 beers in 14 hours and cooking on the beach...the mono didn't stand a chance when I went after it.  So relax....If I need a test or a doctor, I'll know it long before anybody else....I didn't hit age 72 by accident.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 7, 2020)

james bond said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > what is the advantage of testing? please inform me.
> ...


but why should he get he tested?  will that cure him?


----------



## WEATHER53 (Apr 7, 2020)

Where’s that chart that drove America hater FartFunk and like kind ilk crazy that showed of the 900 deaths  in NYC that 825 of them were prexisting life taking conditions that Covid latched onto and 75 that were  Covid alone?
That stat may have too too revealing and thus withdrawn


----------



## jc456 (Apr 7, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > You can look at Sweden.
> ...


and preparing is not real time, it is a mitigation in the event of overflow.  so you're factually wrong. no they are not.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Apr 7, 2020)

Siete said:


> the virus is hop scotching across the country - cities that were down last week show increases this week and vice versa-
> 
> trump shits on the sidewalk and his drones credit his lying ass for nothing.
> 
> SSDD


It’s the magic hop scotching ender of mankind.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 7, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> Where’s that chart that drove America hater FartFunk and like kind ilk crazy that showed of the 900 deaths  in NYC that 825 of them were prexisting life taking conditions that Covid latched onto and 75 that were  Covid alone?
> That stat may have too too revealing and thus withdrawn


dude, I received a report off a local paper here that the 20 deaths in my county were a guy 102, 97, 92, 88, 80 and the rest over 60.  And three they had no actual info on but counted them anyway.  too fking funny.  so sure take us serious. I'm cracking up.  All pre existing.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 7, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> 1,371 more deaths in the United States and 19,100 new cases.  So far.  We're closing in on Spain's death count.
> 
> The deaths are still terrible, but the new cases are slowing down a bit.  Hopefully we don't go into the 30,000's again.
> 
> ...



Keep in mind, that "New Cases" number going up ALSO corresponds to new tests being done, that is, newly-discovered cases that were already there --- in other words they don't ALL mean X number of people are newly infected.  Only about 2 million tests have been done, it's still catching up.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 7, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> Where’s that chart that drove America hater FartFunk and like kind ilk crazy that showed of the 900 deaths  in NYC that 825 of them were prexisting life taking conditions that Covid latched onto and 75 that were  Covid alone?
> That stat may have too too revealing and thus withdrawn


Well,those of us who are not failed humans and realize those are all human beings are not fazed by that information. Trump cultists still trying to protect dear leader's ego think it's VERY important, though.


----------



## james bond (Apr 7, 2020)

jc456 said:


> but why should he get he tested? will that cure him?



I'm not a medical doctor, but do know about statistics.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 7, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



*" You can look at Sweden.

They are taking some risks...but they are not being overwhelmed."*

SWEDEN?! Sweden is a disaster, they have not taken ANY lockdown measure, they are all walking around and EVERYWHERE is still open. WTF?! The examples you think America should follow are a combination of Spain-Italy-Sweden. What a DANGEROUS strategy that would be. Sweden especially has done the EXACT OPPOSITE of what it should have done and they are still the ONLY nation on this Continent that has not closed ANYTHING, the whole of Sweden is open. The Government of Sweden's non-action is CRIMINAL.

Read the below article about what a disaster Sweden and their non-measures have been:













						Sweden warned 'thousands will die' as officials refuse lockdown
					

SWEDISH prime minister Stefan Lofven has warned the country to prepare for thousands of deaths after more than 2,000 doctors and academics criticised its laissez-faire approach to the pandemic.




					www.express.co.uk
				




More articles:

















						Did Sweden get its coronavirus strategy horribly wrong?
					

There are signs that the death rate in Sweden is growing faster than elsewhere in Scandinavia, raising pressure on the government to abandon its controversial hands-off approach in tackling Covid-19.




					www.scmp.com
				























						Reuters | Breaking International News & Views
					

Find latest news from every corner of the globe at Reuters.com, your online source for breaking international news coverage.




					uk.reuters.com


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 7, 2020)

james bond said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Spain is a disaster, Italy is a disaster, America is about to be a disaster and Britain is about to be a disaster. It's not IF it's WHEN.
> ...



I think Boris Johnson is going to die, a shame because he's a good person. IF they ONLY have Boris on oxygen then WHY is he in Intensive Care? They don't take patients into Intensive Care to just put them on oxygen, you can do that in a normal hospital room.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 7, 2020)

james bond said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > james bond said:
> ...



*"smh.  I am getting the same message and am a conservative, too.  When medical people have to go to the dark web to get N95 quality masks, then something is wrong and medical centers are being overwhelmed.  The testing which was supposed to be our first line of defense has failed or is failing."*

It shows that America from Coast to Coast was NOT prepared, that there was a national complacency that COVID-19 was not going to affect America, that you might just have a few isolated cases but that everything would just go on as normal. America did not want to do a total lockdown because "we don't do things like that it's Un-Constitutional" or whatever. The situation is that a virus and/or a disease does not give a crap about what is Constitutional or not, a virus and/or disease does not decide to affect one third of the planet and not affect America because it's America. You should have had most of America on lockdown weeks ago, you should have had New York, California and Florida on total lockdown weeks ago, you didn't and you in approx 3 weeks are going to have New Cases and Death Totals going off the chart.

*"I'll be interested in those countries that have relaxed their quarantine to see whether there is a reoccurance  of COVID-19."*

As I commented in this thread as of now we are expecting to begin lifting our total lockdown on April 14 the next stage of reopenings begin May 2 we hope to have 80% of the nation reopened by mid-May, things like concerts, cinemas and sporting events probably we will be I think easing the lifting of the restrictions in mid-June. Our borders will though remain CLOSED and ALL flights into the nation will remain banned except flights that are containing certain products that could be needed, commercial flights will remain banned.

During all these three stages we will be closely monitoring the situation, we will be very careful as to how these entire reopenings are conducted and how peoples respond during the days and weeks after things have been reopened. This is why we are going to tell them that even when things have reopened they must CONTINUE to wear masks, do the social distancing and the hand washing etc.

The situation is that we are going to begin reopening to be followed within days by Norway and Denmark, they have had in place total lockdown measures that have been nearly the exact same as we have had. I will be very happy when we can reopen and hopefully things go according to plan, everyone in our Emergency COVID-19 Task Force will also be very happy, all this working on this 18 hours a day every day for 4 weeks has been very exhausting and stressful, we all want to get back to a normal day and to be able to go home to spend some time with our respective kidlets for a few hours before they go to bed.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 7, 2020)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



The "official word" I heard was that he went to ICU because his "condition worsened".  That leaves a lot of room for interpretation.  I THINK they said he was on oxygen but not a ventilator but I could have mixed him up with Amy Klobuchar's husband.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 7, 2020)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Sweden's leaving things to chance was a tremendous risk.  We don't have the option of taking control measures "later" or "if it gets out of hand" -- the time to act was yesterday, as in months ago.


----------



## james bond (Apr 7, 2020)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> As I commented in this thread as of now we are expecting to begin lifting our total lockdown on April 14 the next stage of reopenings begin May 2 we hope to have 80% of the nation reopened by mid-May, things like concerts, cinemas and sporting events probably we will be I think easing the lifting of the restrictions in mid-June. Our borders will though remain CLOSED and ALL flights into the nation will remain banned except flights that are containing certain products that could be needed, commercial flights will remain banned.



What models are you using for COVID-19?  It sounded like you were following Spain and Italy.  I'm not very confident in the CDC modeling; isn't it tied to influenza modeling?  I think COVID-19 needs its own model and the data is still being compiled.  However, we don't have enough testing data, so we are at a disadvantage.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 7, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > Where’s that chart that drove America hater FartFunk and like kind ilk crazy that showed of the 900 deaths  in NYC that 825 of them were prexisting life taking conditions that Covid latched onto and 75 that were  Covid alone?
> ...


and a baby in the womb is still a human.  and to kill it is killing a human.  just live with that.


----------



## excalibur (Apr 7, 2020)

As New York Posts Highest One-Day Death Toll, Cuomo Says No Victim Died ‘Because We Couldn’t Provide Care’ | National Review
					

“Our health care system is operating. I don’t believe we’ve lost a single person because we couldn’t provide care,” Governor Andrew Cuomo stated.




					www.nationalreview.com


----------



## jc456 (Apr 7, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...


oh for fk sake, shut up. need another 14k of deaths today to get on par for the numbers that were used.  so you are factually incorrect. We should never have done this stay at home.  vitamin D kills this thing and we're all inside.  so error on the experts.  you lose again.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 7, 2020)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


he was on tv last night.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 7, 2020)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


oh for fk sake.  gets some fking new material, that's a worn out hanky now.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 7, 2020)

Siete said:


> the virus is hop scotching across the country - cities that were down last week show increases this week and vice versa-
> 
> trump shits on the sidewalk and his drones credit his lying ass for nothing.
> 
> SSDD


just throwing poop on the wall again.  no stats to back up your continued farce nonsense.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 7, 2020)

"Vitamin D kills this thing..."
HAhahaha
OMG - the ignorance is off the charts.
 If Vitamin D is all it took, pretty sure that would have been tried...but...NOOO.... it is a big secret...only the "smart" people know about it.... LOL
Good lord


----------



## jc456 (Apr 7, 2020)

sarahgop said:


> By the way i have  never stopped  going  out. Fresh air  and sunshine is far  better than being  cooped  up inside. Wont  be wearing a  mask either though many people say if  i wore a  mask i would scare fewer  babies


they just released that on my update site.  Vitamin D.  well duh sun is the best vitamin D.


Sun Devil 92 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...


we should never have done this lockdown shit.  what a  bunch of fking whooie.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 7, 2020)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


then you admit staying at home is a failure, right?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 7, 2020)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



^^^^ So those who REFUSE to take warnings from someone like me who is on a team who has been successfully fighting COVID-19 in our nation. For those who REFUSE to take the warnings that America has not reached Peak COVID-19 New Cases OR New Deaths and that the way America has been acting during COVID-19 is going to produce something very tragic and horrific VERY VERY soon....PERHAPS you will LISTEN to America's Surgeon-General Jerome Adams who was appointed by Donald Trump he is basically saying the same things I have been attempting to WARN you about. Also NO you do NOT have a downward trend, you are NOT approaching flattening the curve, what you have is an upward trend that is going to get worse ALL based on scientific data:



















						Surgeon General: “This week will be our Pearl Harbor moment because of Covid-19”
					

The United States has still not reached the peak of the coronavirus crisis. Surgeon General Jerome Adams gave the nation a stark warning.




					en.as.com


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 7, 2020)

jc456 said:


> sarahgop said:
> 
> 
> > By the way i have  never stopped  going  out. Fresh air  and sunshine is far  better than being  cooped  up inside. Wont  be wearing a  mask either though many people say if  i wore a  mask i would scare fewer  babies
> ...



You have not done an actual lockdown, you have too many places still open and peoples going out and about. You should have done what we did total lockdown for 4 weeks, not only mass testing but more IMPORTANT Trace Testing of those who came into contact with those who already tested positive and Containment and then we are going to have 1 more week of total lockdown and hope to begin slowly reopening everything between April 14-end of June.

Because you did not do the above you are in approx 3 weeks going to go off the charts with New Cases and New Deaths. Even your Surgeon-General agrees with me, he didn't say anything about lockdowns but lockdowns are the only way to deal with something like this, he does agree with the analysis we were reading 2 weeks ago and that was on current estimates America is going to be hit full-on with thing by mid-April and here we are, you are now approaching Day Zero. I even just posted an article with comments from your Surgeon-General Jerome Adams where he says exactly this. My post # 2,368 below. If you WANT to keep the head in the sand it is your choice, but don't forget VERY VERY soon that we TOLD you so, we WARNED you and you ignored the warning.





__





						Official Coronavirus Thread - Up to the minute Coronavirus map and count.
					

Yesterday was Indianapolis's worse rise. Yesterday. The curve isn't even beginning to curve down. What happens over a period of a few days is too short to show anything.  That's Indianapolis.  The charts show that nationally deaths and new cases are decreasing.  That could be temporary, but at...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## sarahgop (Apr 7, 2020)

Some  countries  coming to thier  senses.


----------



## sarahgop (Apr 7, 2020)

I wonder  how  it will take  Italy, spain and france?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 7, 2020)

sarahgop said:


> Some countries coming to thier senses.


Oh really? Then why not end the lockdowns today?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 7, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



Staying at home is the way you CONTAIN the thing, you have to have the stay at home policy in order to do all the testing and Trace Testing, IF you do not have the stay at home policy your New Cases are going to get out of control and go off the chart.

No staying at home is not a failure, the failure is to not IMMEDIATELY begin massive tests and then more IMPORTANT is to begin TraceTesting of those who came into contact with your initial positive tests for COVID-19. You then find those who have been Trace Tested, you then ISOLATE them to CONTAIN the spread of the virus. You do ALL of this in conjunction with a total lockdown of EVERYTHING, you keep this lockdown in place approx 4 weeks and then you see that your New Cases and New Recoveries you see the New Recoveries getting higher than the New Cases, you see your Total Recoveries MASSIVELY being higher than your Death Total. This is what we did and we Peaked on March 26 and we have now have 7 full days of higher numbers of New Recoveries over New Cases and New Recoveries higher MASSIVE numbers over Total Deaths and because of this we are beginning on April 14 to slowly lift the lockdown measures.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 7, 2020)

sarahgop said:


> Some  countries  coming to thier  senses.



What is your educational level?

Have you read ANYTHING I have EVEN POSTED in this read? No I think not. You would if you had of realised WHY we are coming out of total lockdown. We are not coming out of total lockdown because we are in your words "coming to our senses" We put into place the total lockdown BECAUSE we ALREADY HAD SENSE....UNLIKE the majority of America who have acted with ZERO sense.

Because of the total lockdown we have flattened the curve. Unlike America which is nowhere NEAR flattening the curve.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 7, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> sarahgop said:
> 
> 
> > Some countries coming to thier senses.
> ...



We have measures in place to put into place so we can begin monitoring, now we have flattened the curve we do NOT want this going the other way after we have lifted the lockdown, this is why we are beginning the lifting of the lockdown not today but beginning on April 14.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 7, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> "Vitamin D kills this thing..."
> HAhahaha
> OMG - the ignorance is off the charts.
> If Vitamin D is all it took, pretty sure that would have been tried...but...NOOO.... it is a big secret...only the "smart" people know about it.... LOL
> Good lord



Not only does Vitamin D not kill this thing but warmer weather also has no effect on it.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 7, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> "Vitamin D kills this thing..."
> HAhahaha
> OMG - the ignorance is off the charts.
> If Vitamin D is all it took, pretty sure that would have been tried...but...NOOO.... it is a big secret...only the "smart" people know about it.... LOL
> Good lord



Where are you getting this "Vitamin D" quote?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 7, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > james bond said:
> ...



You are exhibiting your low IQ again. WTF do you know about anything? Nothing. I have been posting about what we have been doing for WEEKS you idiot Muppet I have been in various PMs giving other information also that I cannot post in Open Forum. I have worked 18 hours a day for nearly 4 weeks I had ONE day off and that was today Tuesday.

What a moron you are by your comments. Do me a favour go out NOW and PLEASE get COVID-19. Do it. You should WANT to do it afterall it's no big problem. So go ahead, PLEASE get COVID-19. 

Total moron AND a loser obviously in his basement. You think this is ALL a Hoax? So okay go out and get COVID-19 and then we can all laugh when you are in Intensive Care.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 7, 2020)

sarahgop said:


> Some  countries  coming to thier  senses.



How flamingly ignorant is this.  "Some countries coming to thier [sic] senses"??  REALLY? 

HOW MUCH TIME is March 11 to April 15?  Hm?  This is what SUCCESS looks like.  Five weeks of lockdown PRODUCES RESULTS.

"Coming to their senses" holy SHIT.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 7, 2020)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Don't waste ANY time on that one Oosie.  He is pure troll, and astoundingly stupid.  I've had him on Ignore for that reason for a loooong time.  I appreciate what you're doing and taking the time to advise here, it's spot-on.  You're doing what they call God's work.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 7, 2020)

Pogo said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > "Vitamin D kills this thing..."
> ...



The low IQ crowd have been saying that Vitamin D, the same crowd think that warmer weather will magically make COVID-19 disappear. Iamwhatiseem is being sarcastic when he refers to them as the "smart" peoples.

BTW he's on the Right like me he has a son and a daughter I think literally working in the healthcare side of dealing with COVID-19, they are NOT even paying attention to his posts, you know how they are not paying attention to my posts. Most of them are sitting on their fat buttocks and don't know about anything they are posting.

You have Iamwhatiseem posting what his son and daughter are dealing with on the front lines, you have me posting about working for 4 weeks on the front lines not in the healthcare side of things but working as part of our Emergency COVID-19 Ministry of Interior and Ministry of Health Task Force and we EVERY DAY are dealing with healthcare professionals fighting COVID-19 and yet me and Iamwhatiseem BOTH Rightists are getting ignored by other Rightists because instead t hey want to think that Donald Trump is LITERALLY going to save then when he's not, this thing is now OUT of Trump's hands and is going to begin doing it's own thing, you SHOULD have gone on lockdown 4 weeks ago, now it's about to be too late.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 7, 2020)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > "Vitamin D kills this thing..."
> ...



I don't know where this "Vitamin D" jazz got started but no, it doesn't kill this bug, however the warmer season -- not weather -- does have an indirect effect, in that ultraviolet (UV) light does serve to inactivate coronas.  They use it in the lab to neutralize the killer virus while they study it.  The warmer (summer) months tend to draw people outdoors where they get more sunlight, and the greater exposure of UV light tends to diminish flu viruses, which is why they become "seasonal" and why there is concern that the current pandemic is in the process of shifting hemispheres to attack the south of the equator as that side of the planet goes into its winter.

So getting sunshine is a good thing, not for any reason of "Vitamin D" wherever that came from.   There's a fairly technical paper on it here.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 7, 2020)

Pogo said:


> sarahgop said:
> 
> 
> > Some  countries  coming to thier  senses.
> ...



Exactly ogo, we have now been in total lockdown for 4 weeks and 1 more week to go so yes a 5 week lockdown and the success we have had in this 5 week lockdown is WHY we are going to begin in STAGES lifting the lockdown.

I mean this is NOT rocket science to understand this and yet they seem to be completely not able to understand this.

I had my first day off today in 4 weeks, of course most of the time I was on the phone asking were will still doing okay and they said yes. I will have to go to bed very soon, I am hoping to be in my office for 4.30AM as usual, a lot to do tomorrow again, unfortunately some of it will involve me being in one of those awful hazmat suits again.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 7, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



As the temperature thing is not my expertise I will of course read up on this ogo. I do know 100% though that taking Vitamin D is not going to cure COVID-19.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 7, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



jc can agree on other political issues but on this issue that is not going to occur. OMG are we doing God's work? I just think of it as doing my duty to the best of my ability to protect the peoples to my best ability.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 7, 2020)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > sarahgop said:
> ...



And you're spending the one day you have off, still doing good work in your guidance here.  It is much appreciated.  Those who are going to ignore it, were going to ignore it anyway, there's no more you or I can do about that.  But for the community it comes down to, again, we are only as strong as our weakest link and unfortunately we have way too many who are volunteering to be weak links.  It is a weakness in their character.


----------



## sarahgop (Apr 7, 2020)

The  fantastic  non-dictatorial governor  of  Tennessee will not  renew  his stay at  home  order apr 14. Anyone  close enough go spend your  money  in that wonderful state. Some excellent drinks at  Tootsies!!


----------



## james bond (Apr 7, 2020)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> You have not done an actual lockdown, you have too many places still open and peoples going out and about. You should have done what we did total lockdown for 4 weeks, not only mass testing but more IMPORTANT Trace Testing of those who came into contact with those who already tested positive and Containment and then we are going to have 1 more week of total lockdown and hope to begin slowly reopening everything between April 14-end of June.



We didn't have good testing nor a full lockdown, just shelter-in-place.  I think that's from WW II.  The CDC (under the FDC) has been a disaster.  In hindsight, we've should've went with WHO's recommendation for test kits.  Now, it's South Korean test kits, but the new same day ones (US developed?) sound promising, but a lot of it is too much, too little, too late.  The US fate may be similar to Italy and Spain and we become the death capital, for the time being.


----------



## james bond (Apr 7, 2020)

Pogo said:


> And you're spending the one day you have off, still doing good work in your guidance here.



She's not in the US unless you're not in the US, too.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 7, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > james bond said:
> ...



No that would have been a recording of Boris from LAST FRIDAY, last night Boris was in Intensive Care and getting oxygen and he's in Intensive Care still and is very sick.

Do you even pay attention to ANY news? It was across the world news about Boris, it was on ALL American news organisations:









						British Prime Minister Boris Johnson hospitalized after coronavirus symptoms persist
					

The 55-year-old had tested positive for COVID-19, the disease caused by coronavirus, late last month.




					www.cbsnews.com
				




He has been in Intensive Care since Monday, he was not on the television therefore on Monday:









						Boris Johnson moved to intensive care unit with coronavirus symptoms
					

UK Prime Minister Boris Johnson was moved to an intensive care unit Monday after his condition with coronavirus symptoms "worsened," his office has said.




					edition.cnn.com


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 7, 2020)

james bond said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > And you're spending the one day you have off, still doing good work in your guidance here.
> ...



ogo means that I am now still attempting to give warnings to peoples in America who are at this forum.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 7, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Vitamin D kills this thing. Total low IQ moron you are you stupid little Troll. Error on the experts? ROFLAO a low IQ uneducated moron like YOU saying error on the experts? 

Go away stupid Troll. Vitamin D kills this thing. ROFLAO. Comedy Low IQ Troll Gold.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 7, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



Vitamin D boosts the immune system, but Vitamin D will not kill off COVID-19.


----------



## james bond (Apr 7, 2020)

I did find the new same day test kit is made in the US.  Detroit has been testing since April.









						Coronavirus USA Update: Detroit Will Receive Abbott’s Rapid COVID-19 Test Kits First, Mayor Says
					

The city of Detroit received the test kits manufactured by Abbott Lab on Wednesday, April 1. He added that the COVID-19 test kits will be deployed in the next 24 hours.




					www.ibtimes.com


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 7, 2020)

WillPower said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Did you put fresh batteries in your LifeAlert necklace?


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 7, 2020)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



What about vitamin L?


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 7, 2020)

1,877 deaths today.  So far.  Most deaths we have had. 

Some people are optimistic about less new cases, but it's not all that much lower.  27,560 new cases so far.  New cases are going sideways, declining slightly, but around 30,000.  Deaths are going way up.

That includes a spike in several states:  Pennsylvania, Connecticut, Massachusetts, and Georgia.

Globally, Spain and Italy are doing much better.  France is getting slammed though.  Not as bad as we are.


----------



## Death Angel (Apr 7, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> 1,846 deaths today.  So far.  Most deaths we have had.
> 
> Some people are optimistic about less new cases, but it's not all that much lower.  27,234 new cases so far.  New cases are going sideways, declining slightly, but around 30,000.  Deaths are going way up.
> 
> ...


Ok, it's time to PANIC!!!  

.00045% of Michigan's population has died of this virus as of today!!!


----------



## jc456 (Apr 7, 2020)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > james bond said:
> ...


based on what?  what makes it pearl harbor week?


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 7, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > 1,846 deaths today.  So far.  Most deaths we have had.
> ...



Yea, I guess you're right.  Everything is going great.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 7, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> 1,877 deaths today.  So far.  Most deaths we have had.
> 
> Some people are optimistic about less new cases, but it's not all that much lower.  27,560 new cases so far.  New cases are going sideways, declining slightly, but around 30,000.  Deaths are going way up.
> 
> ...


still not 15k.  And what was needed daily for six days to meet their totals.  now tomorrow it will need to be close to 16k for the next five days.  Seems the numbers aren't there.  And, we have no idea these deaths are wuhan virus.  you don't know it.  to say you do makes you a fking liar.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 7, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


it ain't at the numbers that were predicted.  same as the ocean rise to pittsburgh the over exagerrated fks missed it again.  fk, how many chances you think they should get?


----------



## Death Angel (Apr 7, 2020)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > james bond said:
> ...


We know what they promised -- all based on their "models."

2.2 million dead.
Then 240k
Then 100k
Now 80k

All these prophecies were scheduled for next Monday.

Ain't gonna happen! Not even the 80k


----------



## jc456 (Apr 7, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


i'm honored. You put me on ignore because you kept getting your ass handed to you.  but I digress.  ignore or not, we'll let the board see it.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 7, 2020)

jc456 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > 1,877 deaths today.  So far.  Most deaths we have had.
> ...



Why are you still here?  Nothing you say has any use whatsoever.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 7, 2020)

jc456 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...



Models change over time.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 7, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


evah, they need now 16k a day to die.  and we should actually be on the downside seeing this four weeks now.  anyone predicting anything worse merely confirms stay at home was a mistake.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 7, 2020)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
> Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs
> 
> But bush meat is equally suspect ...
> ...



Bear is very good! Has me wondering what coon tastes like.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 7, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


except facts.  to hit 100,000k by Monday, you now need 16k of deaths for the next five days.  you rooting them on?


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 7, 2020)

jc456 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Yea, just like that.  Absolutely nothing useful.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 7, 2020)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


well sunshine is the best vitamin D source, now you wish we were all dead?  hly shit.  you jumped the rails girl.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 7, 2020)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


ain't what the experts are saying.  girl, expand your horizons and look at factual data.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Apr 7, 2020)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



This thing is not deadly enough to kill the economy and the small businesses that drive it 

Millions walking around nyc and the tristate infected and they dont even know it...the italian blood donors speak volumes 

New york just had a yuge drop in new hospitalization and any  one who needs a bed and a ventilator can easily get one ...gov mario jr just said so



Tri state area hospitals busy but not over run

Every one needs to go back to work yesterday 

State enforced Lock down is overkill it's not really Ebola and we're all bleeding out ....out of every orifice

They gotta go back to work I gotta go back to bar and play horseshoes dammit
They closed the bars you bastards 


Vitamin d .....uh boy 

Vitamin c helps boost your immune system
Zinc works great with your cells in a few good ways ...
D is always great make your own get some sun

It does not kill Corona ...lunkheads 

Take your c and zinc supplements every day ....wash it down with a shot of apple cider vinegar..

Your diets to ....nutrition mofos ..nutrition


----------



## Pogo (Apr 7, 2020)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Apparently Vitamin D kills brain cells?


----------



## Death Angel (Apr 7, 2020)

jc456 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


I KNEW they'd keep downgrading their numbers, and I KNEW what their excuses would be. The problem is they're destroying the country in the process with their fearmongering.

Here's what I really believe..
1. Go back to work
2. Ask companies to take the temperature of their employees
3. Teach basic hygiene
4. Wash your hands as if you are a surgeon
5. Get back to work!
.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 7, 2020)

james bond said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > And you're spending the one day you have off, still doing good work in your guidance here.
> ...



Actually she's not in the US regardless where I am.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 7, 2020)

sarahgop said:


> The  fantastic  non-dictatorial governor  of  Tennessee will not  renew  his stay at  home  order apr 14. Anyone  close enough go spend your  money  in that wonderful state. Some excellent drinks at  Tootsies!!



Tennessee is right up the road but I have no reason to go spend my money there since it's way more infected than where I am on the other side of the Nondictatorial Mountains.

You partisan hacknoids just don't get how this shit works.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 7, 2020)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Yeah I take Vitamin C and Zinc for that.  Can't buy Vitamin C any more though I notice.  Everybody's sold out.  Apparently the whole world thought of that AFTER I did.  Have plenty of toilet paper too.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 7, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



We're planning to bomb your house.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 7, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > 1,846 deaths today.  So far.  Most deaths we have had.
> ...



See, this is the thing --- it's not about "today", it's about "tomorrow".  What we do today _determines _tomorrow.
Case in point --- the number you just posted?  I checked it just now.  It's doubled.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 7, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> We know what they promised -- all based on their "models."
> 
> 2.2 million dead.
> Then 240k
> ...


Nothing was ever "promised". And you are cherry picking extreme ends of the modelling. You sound like a fool.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 7, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> Here's what I really believe..


But you have zero education or experience in any relevant field. Do you go to the post office for dental work?


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 7, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Here's what I really believe..
> ...



And you?


----------



## Death Angel (Apr 7, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Here's what I really believe..
> ...


Your "experts" are CONTINUALLY WRONG, and we are destroying lives based on their models. This needs to stop.


----------



## Death Angel (Apr 7, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > We know what they promised -- all based on their "models."
> ...


I think most who see these false prophets you trust are fools


----------



## Death Angel (Apr 7, 2020)

From your models as of March 30th


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 7, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Today is going to be bad in terms of deaths.  Hopefully the number of new cases doesn't go into the 30 thousands.



Well, today sucks.  

1,952 deaths.  
33,319 new cases.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 7, 2020)

We've now crossed the threshold of 400,000 cases.  We have more than three times as many active cases as Italy, the nearest comparator.  Cases per 1M population is now over 1200... in mid-March it was 60 so it's multiplied by a factor of 20.

On the other hand we're now sixth in the world for most Recoveries.





Country,
OtherTotal
CasesNew
CasesTotal
DeathsNew
DeathsTotal
RecoveredActive
CasesSerious,
CriticalTot Cases/
1M popDeaths/
1M popTotal
TestsTests/
1M popWorld1,430,516+84,48082,019+7,365301,8281,046,66947,91218410.5USA400,323+33,31912,837+1,96621,674365,8129,1691,209392,075,7396,271Spain141,942+5,26714,045+70443,20884,6897,0693,036300355,0007,593Italy135,586+3,03917,127+60424,39294,0673,7922,243283755,44512,495France109,069+11,05910,328+1,41719,33779,4047,1311,671158224,2543,436Germany107,663+4,2882,016+20636,08169,5664,8951,28524918,46010,962China81,7403,33177,1671,242211572Iran62,589+2,0893,872+13327,03931,6783,98774546211,1362,514UK55,242+3,6346,159+78613548,9481,55981491266,6943,929Turkey34,109+3,892725+761,58231,8021,4744049228,8682,714Switzerland22,253+596821+568,70412,7283912,57195167,42919,346Belgium22,194+1,3802,035+4034,15716,0021,2601,91517680,5126,947Netherlands19,580+7772,101+23425017,2291,4241,14312386,5895,053Canada17,897+1,230381+584,02813,48842647410346,5079,181


----------



## jc456 (Apr 7, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


You should stay inside then. You should hang on to what you have


----------



## jc456 (Apr 7, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Today is going to be bad in terms of deaths.  Hopefully the number of new cases doesn't go into the 30 thousands.
> ...


Still 89 k short , you should root harder


----------



## jc456 (Apr 7, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


Yeah funny how they don’t repair the damage they caused


----------



## jc456 (Apr 7, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


Do what?


----------



## sarahgop (Apr 7, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...



I was right again!! Post  upcoming


----------



## sarahgop (Apr 7, 2020)

Dr. Birx lets the truth slip out: If you are COVID-19 ... www.pacificpundit.com/2020/04/07/dr-birx-lets... 23 minutes ago · So, Dr. Birx finally let the cat out of the bag. If you die, testing positive for Covid-19 but your cause of death was caused by something else, your death will be listed as from COVID-19. Let’s say for instance you don’t have any symptoms of COVID-19 but are carrying the virus in your body.


----------



## sarahgop (Apr 7, 2020)

The  totals are  being  grossly  inflated. I am smarter than so many of the  people who read  my charts


----------



## sarahgop (Apr 7, 2020)

Dr. Birx lets the truth slip out: If you are COVID-19 positive and die of something else, your death is listed as coronavirus
					

So, Dr. Birx finally let the cat out of the bag. If you die, testing positive for Covid-19 but your



					www.pacificpundit.com
				




"So, Dr. Birx finally let the cat out of the bag. If you die, testing positive for Covid-19 but your cause of death was caused by something else, your death will be listed as from COVID-19. Let’s say for instance you don’t have any symptoms of COVID-19 but are carrying the virus in your body. You die in of a heart attack, cancer, lung failure, a car accident or from a gun shot wound. Your cause of death will be listed as COVID-19. They are really trying to inflate the number of COVID-19 deaths because the models were so far off. It was Birx, Fauci and others who originally claimed that 1-2 million Americans would die from the virus. Then the total dropped to about 100,000-250,000. Now, the latest estimates are about 81,700. Gotta keep those numbers up. "


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 7, 2020)

sarahgop said:


> The  fantastic  non-dictatorial governor  of  Tennessee will not  renew  his stay at  home  order apr 14. Anyone  close enough go spend your  money  in that wonderful state. Some excellent drinks at  Tootsies!!



But still stay distanced and use good sense in other ways.

While I like it, you don't want it to blow up in your face.

I've been watch Sweden's numbers and lately, it's been getting a little dicey.


----------



## sarahgop (Apr 7, 2020)

She  said  it right  on TV. While  i love  being right i am so disgusted  by this "expert" . Every  person who lost a  job, business, or  money  should  sue her sorry you  know what.


----------



## sarahgop (Apr 7, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> sarahgop said:
> 
> 
> > The  fantastic  non-dictatorial governor  of  Tennessee will not  renew  his stay at  home  order apr 14. Anyone  close enough go spend your  money  in that wonderful state. Some excellent drinks at  Tootsies!!
> ...


The cat  is  out  of the  bag. Birx said  they are coding any death where  the  wuhan virus  is  present as a  corona  death.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 7, 2020)

Just got back to my computer.

Holy Shit....almost 2,000 deaths today in the U.S.A.

New York and New Jersey ==> 1/2 of them. (950)

Michigan, Lousiana, Pennsylvania, Mass ==> 370 more.

Georgia has a huge uptick.....

Many states showing general averages.

Also seeing many states with new cases less than 10% of total cases.....a good sign.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 7, 2020)

sarahgop said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > sarahgop said:
> ...



That would be EXTREMELY MISLEADING.

This whole country is locking down for this and if someone is lying...that is total BULLSHIT.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 7, 2020)

Italy's new cases were less than 3% of total.  If I were looking at this chart...I'd be feeling relieved to a degree.  Are deaths following the trend ?


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 7, 2020)

Sure looks that way to me


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 7, 2020)

Pogo said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> > I just finished reading a history book about WWI (time on my hands).
> ...



You keep repeating the same lie over and over. No, Spanish flu did not originated in Kansas.

It originated in China, Shanxi province a almost a year before was noticed in Kansas. 

British and French officials formed the Chinese Labor Corps, which eventually shipped some 94,000 laborers from northern China to southern England and France during the war, to help with war efforts. It's amazing how much you hate this country that you're willing to spread not just propaganda, but lies... how you cheering coronavirus infection rise in US, and dead toll as well.


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 7, 2020)

luchitociencia said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > The so-called "Spanish" flu (which originated in Kansas when some dimbulb got the bright idea to burn shit, and I mean _literally _shit) killed over half a million Americans, more than all the wars of that century combined.  And we had our own Ministry of Information suppressing news about it, not to mention shipping a million and a half soldiers off to Europe, crammed onto boats, which is how it got to Europe.  People were leaving bodies of family members outside the front of the house to be picked up by morgue wagons.
> ...


 The best mosquito repellent is garlic scent. Widely used in tourist resorts, Disney and other parks, is small doses humans can't smell it, and mosquito hates it.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 7, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



So FGS, stop taking it.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 7, 2020)

This is strange....seeing in other countries too ?  Wonder why the noise and now it is leveling out.  Recovery to death is 3:1 ?


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 7, 2020)

Belgum took a hit today (403).

France gets creamed (over 1,400)

Sweden was at 114 (less pop than New York....I know...spread out) which was about 1/7th of New York...but higher than Norway or Finland.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Apr 7, 2020)

It is a true toll as one by one they die and there is family misery with most.
Then there are 350 million who don’t.
I don’t think it’s true that one life is worth 350 mil lockdown. I don’t know where the line is and like everything else in this it’s another tough call.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 7, 2020)

james bond said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Testing is one of the reasons the "new cases" reporting can be so problematic.
> ...



What are you talking about......

I think most everyone is aware that there are many guesses out there about how untested, infected individuals there are.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Apr 7, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


We got shut down on the 2.2 million call


----------



## jc456 (Apr 7, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


Indeed, honest human beings would suck it up and admit they were wrong


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 7, 2020)

Faun said:


> sarahgop said:
> 
> 
> > There  is, complete  and full from the cdc. Flu/pnuemonia deaths falling while  corona deaths rise. phony crisis
> ...



Of course, you're lying... you're using "search Google for image", that will show you Google's links to where ever image is posted.  How about you do what normal and honest people do and type the link provided in the image instead.

Soooo, CDC is lying, right?


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 7, 2020)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Well, that about does it (as far as your credibility is concerned).

Sweden is not a disaster compared to most.  

I started a thread on this quite some time ago and all the freak out artists pulled the same bullshit.  They have neighbors who are doing better and doing worse.  

The painc quote you put up is from a week ago.

They had 141 deaths yesterday....a huge jump from the last several days where they were below 30.  

On a population adjusted basis, they have a few more cases than Finland and LOT LESS cases than Norway.

I wish I were there.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 7, 2020)

jc456 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



I think you're confused again.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 7, 2020)

jc456 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



You obviously don't understand that changes in data cause changes in models.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 7, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > U2Edge said:
> ...



I am on board with most of your post.

But New York should be seeing something by now.  And they are not.

There is more at work there than international travel.


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 7, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> sarahgop said:
> 
> 
> > There  is, complete  and full from the cdc. Flu/pnuemonia deaths falling while  corona deaths rise. phony crisis
> ...



"Seasonal flu always is falling in early April every year "

Sure, this year was matching previous year, up to the week(s) we got coronavirus, then the sudden drop in pneumonia deaths, and sudden rise in COVID-2 deaths.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Apr 7, 2020)

Pogo said:


> We've now crossed the threshold of 400,000 cases.  We have more than three times as many active cases as Italy, the nearest comparator.  Cases per 1M population is now over 1200... in mid-March it was 60 so it's multiplied by a factor of 20.
> 
> On the other hand we're now sixth in the world for most Recoveries.
> 
> ...


It looks like serious/critical is down to 9k but I also presume some of the actives will become in that category?
This has now passed Swine flu as far as fatalities while having just 350,000  cases vs 1million back then


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 7, 2020)

We're going to pass Spain's death total within 48 hours.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Apr 7, 2020)

sarahgop said:


> Dr. Birx lets the truth slip out: If you are COVID-19 ... www.pacificpundit.com/2020/04/07/dr-birx-lets... 23 minutes ago · So, Dr. Birx finally let the cat out of the bag. If you die, testing positive for Covid-19 but your cause of death was caused by something else, your death will be listed as from COVID-19. Let’s say for instance you don’t have any symptoms of COVID-19 but are carrying the virus in your body.


Aaaaaaannnnnnnddddd
Who told you so?


----------



## james bond (Apr 7, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> his is strange....seeing in other countries too ? Wonder why the noise and now it is leveling out. Recovery to death is 3:1 ?



What did you expect?  It's 75% to 25%.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 7, 2020)

james bond said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > his is strange....seeing in other countries too ? Wonder why the noise and now it is leveling out. Recovery to death is 3:1 ?
> ...



Yes, I see that.  That is where the 3:1  came from.

A bit puzzling.

Any thoughts on why ?


----------



## WEATHER53 (Apr 7, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...


I think they have a lot of ventilation systems in crowded areas that are of Legionaires Disease type ductwork and same on cruise ships.Subway often elbow to elbow for a long time. Streets pretty crowded too. Bad combos


----------



## james bond (Apr 7, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> What are you talking about......



I'm talking about the new US test kit with < one day turnaround.


----------



## james bond (Apr 7, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



What did you expect?  80/20 bell distribution?


----------



## james bond (Apr 7, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> We got shut down on the 2.2 million call



That was some Austrailian model.  Trump didn't go by it.

ETA:  This is like the liberals' climate change BS numbers.


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 7, 2020)

excalibur said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



Check the video from Chicago. They're not waiting for tests to confirm it's COVID-19. They do "doctor's reasoning". 

Forward to 1:40 mark.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Apr 7, 2020)

If decedent has roaring  fever then corona and if grabbed his chest and collapsed then is it really this hard?


----------



## jc456 (Apr 7, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


Never


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 7, 2020)

jc456 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Definitely.  You're seeing things that aren't there again.


----------



## james bond (Apr 7, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Definitely. You're seeing things that aren't there again.



What are your death numbers now?


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 7, 2020)

james bond said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Definitely. You're seeing things that aren't there again.
> ...



I check here.  









						COVID Live - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
					

Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...




					www.worldometers.info


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 7, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> 6,500 in New York/New Jersey you stupid fuck.
> 
> The west has been and remains pretty quiet.
> 
> ...



I'm from Michigan... and I can tell you that only achievement that Democrats are proud of our new Governor is that they claim she's hot. 

Well, without going into details of my detest for her, I'll just say that bimbo Whitmer is dumber than a rock, but still bit smarter than former Governor Granholm.


----------



## james bond (Apr 7, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



I mean your projected numbers based on your model.  If you go by Dr. Fauci, then he had 100K to 200K as his latest numbers.  Before that, he was saying something like 1.7 M deaths.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 7, 2020)

james bond said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > james bond said:
> ...



I don't know.  I have not looked at them.


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 7, 2020)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



I think Sweden is doing right thing. Just because Austria flattened the curve, doesn't mean they did the right thing by locking down everything. 

But again, Austrians are used to government control, so it's acceptable to them.


----------



## james bond (Apr 7, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



If you look at Dr. Fauci's numbers, then he had 1.7 M deaths early on.  The latest is 100,00 - 200,000.  Even that might be too high.

I estimated 15,000 - 20,000 deaths by Easter based on the number of deaths last week.  Fauci had to estimate the entire number of deaths, so had a more difficult job but he had his model.

Now, his 100K - 200K could be overstated, too.

'(CNN)An influential model tracking the coronavirus pandemic in the United States now predicts that fewer people will die and fewer hospital beds will be needed compared to its estimates from last week.

As of Monday, the model predicted the virus will kill 81,766 people in the United States over the next four months, with just under 141,000 hospital beds being needed. That's about 12,000 fewer deaths -- and 121,000 fewer hospital beds -- than the model estimated on Thursday.

A "massive infusion of new data" led to the adjustments, according to the model's maker, Dr. Christopher Murray, who serves as director of the Institute for Health Metrics and Evaluation at the University of Washington School of Medicine.'









						Revised coronavirus model predicts fewer deaths, but tens of thousands in US still expected to die by August | CNN
					

An influential model tracking the coronavirus pandemic in the United States now predicts that fewer people will die and fewer hospital beds will be needed compared to its estimates from last week.




					www.cnn.com
				




It's no wonder people don't believe this COVID-19 to be as serious since we do not know about total confirmed numbers because of faulty testing.  It could be higher if the second wave theory is correct.

Maybe Sweden isn't as wacky as other countries thought they were.  I dunno.


----------



## excalibur (Apr 7, 2020)

Epidemiologist: Coronavirus could be 'exterminated' if lockdowns lifted
					

The unprecedented policy of mass quarantine to "flatten the curve" is only prolonging the coronavirus pandemic, contends epidemiologist Kurt Wittkowski




					www.wnd.com


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 7, 2020)

james bond said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > james bond said:
> ...



The 1.7 million was probably assuming that nothing was done.


----------



## james bond (Apr 7, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> he 1.7 million was probably assuming that nothing was done.









I'm not sure as I wasn't tracking it as much then as now.  Fauci should be using the same model -- the CDC IMHE model.  Basically, if anything has CDC on it, then it's probably off -- way off!


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 8, 2020)

james bond said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > he 1.7 million was probably assuming that nothing was done.
> ...



You're the one who brought it up, not me.  Maybe you should have read it more carefully.  The 1.7 million was a worst case scenario.









						Fauci: Worst-case coronavirus predictions ‘unlikely if we do the kinds of things that we’re essentially outlining right now’
					

Anthony Fauci, the head of the National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases, said Sunday that the steps the U.S. is taking to slow the spread of the novel coronavirus will likely mean the …




					thehill.com
				












						Dr. Fauci wants an 'overly aggressive' response to coronavirus
					

Top infectious disease expert Anthony Fauci refused to rule out a 14 day national shut down as he said the US should be prepared to do 'whatever it takes' to tackle the pandemic.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## U2Edge (Apr 8, 2020)

As of end of day Eastern Time United States April 7, 2020:

*Infection Totals by Country:*

1. United States - 400,540
2. Spain - 141,942
3. Italy - 135,586
4. France - 109,069
5. Germany - 107,663
6. China - 81,802
7. Japan - 4,257

*Infection Totals by U.S. State:*

1. New York - 142,384
2. New Jersey - 44,416
3. California - 17,614
4. Florida - 14,747
5. Pennsylvania - 14,559
6. Washington - 8,682
7. West Virginia - 412


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 8, 2020)

March 24, 2020 - United States - 54,916
March 25, 2020 - United States - 68,489 - 24.7% increase
March 26, 2020 - United States - 85,594 - 24.97% increase
March 27, 2020 - United States - 104,256 - 21.8% increase
March 28, 2020 - United States - 123,776 - 18.7% increase
March 29, 2020 - United States - 142,224 - 14.9% increase
March 30, 2020 - United States - 164,266 - 15.5% increase
March 31, 2020 - United States - 188,578 - 14.8% increase
April 1, 2020 - United States - 215,300 - 14.2% increase
April 2, 2020 - United States - 245,193 - 13.9% increase
April 3, 2020 - United States - 277,475 - 13.2% increase
April 4, 2020 - United States - 311,635 - 12.3% increase
April 5, 2020 - United States - 336,830 - 8.1% increase
April 6, 2020 - United States - 367,629 - 9.1% increase
April 7, 2020 - United States - 400,540 - 9.0% increase


----------



## james bond (Apr 8, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> You're the one who brought it up, not me. Maybe you should have read it more carefully. The 1.7 million was a worst case scenario.,



A model should list the different scenarios.  Do nothing wasn't really an option since it started in China and we didn't know how much we could trust them.  However, Trump seemed to believe them with providing us and the world information on it, i.e. it wasn't a bioweapon.


----------



## james bond (Apr 8, 2020)

What about letting one or two airlines go bankrupt?  I don't want taxpayers to bail out cos who bought their own stock back.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 8, 2020)

james bond said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > You're the one who brought it up, not me. Maybe you should have read it more carefully. The 1.7 million was a worst case scenario.,
> ...



What do you think a *worst-case scenario* means?


----------



## james bond (Apr 8, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



Do nothing?  That's an option.  Like I'm going to do with your dumb question.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 8, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


there's nothing there.  so how can I see that which isn't?


----------



## jc456 (Apr 8, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


one scenario?


----------



## jc456 (Apr 8, 2020)

james bond said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > james bond said:
> ...


that a boy James!! well said.  my words exactly.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 8, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


yeah, no.  that's merely convenient.  it was wrong, and it compromised our country.  no excuse for that.  none.


----------



## james bond (Apr 8, 2020)

"Fox News host Tucker Carlson questioned the logic behind a prolonged national shutdown during a Monday night monologue.

Carlson pointed out a statement from Los Angeles Mayor Eric Garcetti predicting the “first in a series of lockdowns will go on until June” as well as a former Obama official who predicted a “meaningful level of deliberate suppression of economic activity for the rest of the year.”

“It would be nice to know there’s a good reason for all this,” Carlson asked. “Everyone wants there to be. Yet the arguments for a prolonged national lockdown are starting to sound strained.”

...

"Carlson went on to question the validity of closing all businesses but allowing grocery stores to stay open.

“From an epidemiological standpoint, this is lunacy,” he said. “If you wanted to infect an entire population, you’d encourage everyone in a specific zip code to meet regularly in one enclosed location. It doesn’t make sense. Authorities must know it doesn’t make sense, that’s obvious, but instead of changing course, or fine-tuning, they’re doubling down, hoping that vehemence will compensate for bad science.”

Carlson said that the country has decided that “offices are somehow more dangerous than supermarkets,” and the result is 17 million unemployed people in the United States.

“A year from now, we should think about this. How will we feel about all this, about our decisions in the face of this pandemic?” Tucker asked his audience.

“For most people, going to work cannot be more dangerous than buying produce at Safeway twice a week. And if it is more dangerous, tell us how it’s more dangerous, and be specific when you describe that. Otherwise, it’s time to start caring about the entire population. Healthy people are suffering badly too.”









						Tucker Carlson
					






					www.washingtonexaminer.com
				




*Ah, now we are getting to the crux of this COVID-19 pandemic.  One of the worst things that could happen is it spreads in confined spaces and with people talking, sneezing, coughing, breathing heavy, or letting their liquid microns out. Not as likely in the open air. Thus, supermarkets should limit the number of shoppers in their stores at one time. Tucker Carlson mentions opening up our offices again, but I wouldn't want to work at an office that is too crowded. You want to take the temperature of each person who enters. Did they have a negative COVID-19 test? Is everyone inside wearing an N95 quality face mask?  If it can be done to protect employees working at a supermarket, then it can be done at our offices.*


----------



## jc456 (Apr 8, 2020)

james bond said:


> "Fox News host Tucker Carlson questioned the logic behind a prolonged national shutdown during a Monday night monologue.
> 
> Carlson pointed out a statement from Los Angeles Mayor Eric Garcetti predicting the “first in a series of lockdowns will go on until June” as well as a former Obama official who predicted a “meaningful level of deliberate suppression of economic activity for the rest of the year.”
> 
> ...


BTW, every job is essential. no matter what it is. that is my disappointment with the president, you don't shut down business after stating unemployment is the villian to defeat, and stick 17 million in it.  that's ludicrous.


----------



## sarahgop (Apr 8, 2020)

Great news. 
@IHME_UW
updated its model again - two days after the last revision. Total deaths fell from 81K to under 61K hospitalizations fell from 140K to 90K (1/3 last week’s projection) m. The peak is now projected in 3 days. Can we PLEASE talk about reopening the nation? The  model Trump and andrew  dumbo are using to cause a depression is a  piece  of  dog  vomit. 
The  model trump is using to cause a depression has  lowered all numbers  yet  again. Lowered numbers  after  lowering  numbers  just  2 days  ago. Its went  from 2 million a  few weeks ago to 250,000 to 81,000 and  now to under  61,000. 2017/18 had  80,000 flu deaths


----------



## james bond (Apr 8, 2020)

jc456 said:


> BTW, every job is essential. no matter what it is. that is my disappointment with the president, you don't shut down business after stating unemployment is the villian to defeat, and stick 17 million in it. that's ludicrous.



We are learning more about this virus and how to deal with it.  I wear my mask outside in the open air to make sure someone who I pass doesn't accidentally sneeze.  However, it's more for confined spaces indoors.  Earlier, we didn't like to see employees of stores wearing a face mask and elastic gloves, but now I welcome it.  It's the same with the Amazon employees; they want to work with masks, gloves, thermometer checks, social distancing, and the precautions.

The testing is still the game changer for the whole economy.  It's up to over 2 million now.  That's a drop in the bucket, but it will help pinpoint where the trouble areas are.  Not every city or town needs to be sheltered in place.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 8, 2020)

james bond said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, every job is essential. no matter what it is. that is my disappointment with the president, you don't shut down business after stating unemployment is the villian to defeat, and stick 17 million in it. that's ludicrous.
> ...


there was never a reason to shut the country down.  there were no numbers, it could have been monitored and the steps taken at the open facilities today could have been taken in the other business units.  Pure and utter bullshit.  That's on Trump. I understand why he did it though.  I'm not happy he didn't listen to his gut like I expected him to.  Those experts are only experts at loss of jobs and destruction of the markets.  fk them.

It did however expose what the green new deal would actually look like and how it would fail and how Venezuela fell so fast.


----------



## sarahgop (Apr 8, 2020)

The  bastards who want a  lockdown, i mean officials, are the  ones with lots  of  money and  job security.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 8, 2020)

sarahgop said:


> The  bastards who want a  lockdown, i mean officials, are the  ones with lots  of  money and  job security.


it's actually called protection


----------



## james bond (Apr 8, 2020)

jc456 said:


> there was never a reason to shut the country down. there were no numbers,



There were those millions of deaths numbers.  All we had to go by were the Chinese in China locking people in their own homes and stuff.  I dislike getting the newer flus because the symptoms comes in waves.  We had serious symptoms with this one.  If you feel like an elephant is sitting on your lungs or your lungs are filled with glass when you breathe and have to sit down and rest just trying to breathe, then you know it's a serious virus.


----------



## james bond (Apr 8, 2020)

Excellent article on what Trump and his Admin knew and when.  Iran is pure evil and the high tech is at the international airports.









						Coronavirus: 100 days that changed the world
					

It started with a warning. It turned into a pandemic that has transformed life as we know it




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## jc456 (Apr 8, 2020)

james bond said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > there was never a reason to shut the country down. there were no numbers,
> ...


I will agree they used those million death figures.  No doubt in my mind.  but that shooting from the hip philosophy is known as bad.  We have historical data that could have been used.  they could have weighed out different scenarios.  they could have monitored the data and made adjustments in hot spots if they prevailed. To simply shut down an economy on absolutely no data is irresponsible and it's deadly.


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 8, 2020)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> You have not done an actual lockdown, you have too many places still open and peoples going out and about. You should have done what we did total lockdown for 4 weeks, not only mass testing but more IMPORTANT Trace Testing of those who came into contact with those who already tested positive and Containment and then we are going to have 1 more week of total lockdown and hope to begin slowly reopening everything between April 14-end of June.
> 
> Because you did not do the above you are in approx 3 weeks going to go off the charts with New Cases and New Deaths. Even your Surgeon-General agrees with me, he didn't say anything about lockdowns but lockdowns are the only way to deal with something like this, he does agree with the analysis we were reading 2 weeks ago and that was on current estimates America is going to be hit full-on with thing by mid-April and here we are, you are now approaching Day Zero. I even just posted an article with comments from your Surgeon-General Jerome Adams where he says exactly this. My post # 2,368 below. If you WANT to keep the head in the sand it is your choice, but don't forget VERY VERY soon that we TOLD you so, we WARNED you and you ignored the warning.
> 
> ...



Lucy, first off, we (U.S.) are not Austria, meaning... we are not disciplined as you are, and we love our "freedom".

Let me elaborate. Back in eighties European countries signed Schengen agreement allowing open travel between it's members. With first outbreak of virus, top EU countries closed their borders and put armed guards on it. It turns out that German, French, or Austrian passports are not so European after all, and that globalist  European "union", is not really an union, and that Germany only care about Germans, and Austria about Austrians.

Whether this fact of life is inherently illiberal depends on perspective and how different nations act internally under duress. Is Austria too trenchant in its response to the virus and Sweden too liberal? Who’s to say? Well, Germans, Austrian, Swiss... they are disciplined and trained to obey their governments. They don't know different. Just as French, Spanish, or Italians are more prone to socializing, and hugging, and of course... occasionally telling their government to fuck off.

In time of pandemic, what exactly needed are competing visions as to the severity and scope of the problem, differing localized approaches, experimental treatments, and nimble entrepreneurial provision of resources and supplies.

I read your posts where you demand that your (Austrian) model is the right one and you blindly support it, and going nutz over Sweden model.  What if your government chose to just kill on the spot all infected to stop the spread (which would be North Korean model) would you still blindly support your government? Something tells me you (Austrians) would, and so would Germans, and Swiss, etc...


----------



## Pogo (Apr 8, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> This is strange....seeing in other countries too ?  Wonder why the noise and now it is leveling out.  Recovery to death is 3:1 ?
> View attachment 320495



That kind of chart is bullshit.  It's implying deaths and recoveries have equal time to manifest.  They most definitely DO NOT.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## Pogo (Apr 8, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



Sweden has only tested a _quarter _of the population that Norway has.  Their rate is even below even OUR level.  That means they have who knows how many silent carriers walking around transmitting but certainly more than Norway has.

Lucy knows whereof she speaks.  She's literally out on the front lines in hazmat suits.  Also her husband's grandfather is a doctor who pulled himself out of retirement to help there --- in Norway.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 8, 2020)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> View attachment 320640
> 
> View attachment 320641



Yanno, that's exactly what I've been saying all this time about television.  And it even convinces drones to go out and BUY their way into the commodity fetishism propaganda.  Matter of fact it's right above, on the right.

Not related to this thread, but always a worthy reminder.


----------



## Doc7505 (Apr 8, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> > Bam
> ...




~~~~~~
​


----------



## Pogo (Apr 8, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



YES.  Again as I keep telling you.... *TIME*.  It takes way more TIME for a human to overcome the virus than it takes for the virus to overcome a human.  That's why recoveries **LAG** the death count.  That's why it's unrealistic to compare them in the same time frame, _because you've given the two outcomes different periods to manifest themselves.  _That's also why it was only about a week ago that our recovery number even EXCEEDED the death toll.  It had been something like 70/30 death-to-recovery.  That's not a real picture and it CAN'T be a real picture until enough TIME has elapsed to give BOTH numbers a chance to settle wherever they settle.  We can't know that number until it's all over.

In other words if you started today to learn the directions to the post office and to learn to speak Hungarian, you'd get the first way before you'd get the second.  So comparing your progress on the two *tomorrow *would be unrealistic.


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 8, 2020)

jc456 said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...




It was either incompetence...in which case these asshats should be banned for life from any research jobs..........or a direct attack on President Trump with a side benefit for them in crushing the U.S. economy....

And no....social distancing did not change the number from 1-2 million dead Americans to 60,415 dead.......the same as a normal flu season.....you do not get the same number as a seasonal flu with social distancing with a virus we were told was so virulent, so deadly that 1-2 million Americans would die without any measures........

This was a scam..........they wanted to destroy the U.S. economy before the election....


----------



## Pogo (Apr 8, 2020)

excalibur said:


> Epidemiologist: Coronavirus could be 'exterminated' if lockdowns lifted
> 
> 
> The unprecedented policy of mass quarantine to "flatten the curve" is only prolonging the coronavirus pandemic, contends epidemiologist Kurt Wittkowski
> ...



Whirled Nuts Daily, home of Birferism and the claimant that soy is making kids gay.  DOOOOOn't think so.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 8, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> As of end of day Eastern Time United States April 7, 2020:
> 
> *Infection Totals by Country:*
> 
> ...



KNOWING that West Virginia was the LAST state to report a case, I knew there was something fucked up about this list so I checked it out.  Turns out WV is *45th* in the number of cases, _not_ 7th.

Matter of fact this entire list is pure bullshit.  the actual 1-7 are
1 New York
2 New Jersey
3 Michigan
4 California
5 Louisiana
6 Florida
7 Massachusetts

Matter of fact just to be extra sure I checked what the numbers were yesterday and the order was the same with the exception of only Florida which moved up from #8.  So this list quoted isn't even remotely close to real.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 8, 2020)

james bond said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, every job is essential. no matter what it is. that is my disappointment with the president, you don't shut down business after stating unemployment is the villian to defeat, and stick 17 million in it. that's ludicrous.
> ...



I live in a very rural area and everything is in effect locked down.  People in masks, stores closed, restaurants take-out only, the whole shebang.  That's why our county still has no cases and it's how we keep it that way as long as we can.  We had enough advance notice that we could *pre-empt.*

You can either be one town in Italy that ignores the whole thing, then gets overwhelmed when it spreads like wildfiire, or you can be another town in Italy that tests everybody, sequesters its silent carriers, locks down and wipes the virus out.  NOBODY is exempt from contagion just because they don't want to be inconvenienced.  You can take the bull by the horns, or you can let the bull take you.


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 8, 2020)

Pogo said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > As of end of day Eastern Time United States April 7, 2020:
> ...



Well, YOU know everything. 

Nobody else can read charts, just you.

Stop spamming the board with your "knowledge" nobody cares about. 

Go back to celebrating China, and cheering rise of US infections.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 8, 2020)

Pogo said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


you have no data to make such a statement.  just don't.  how many had the virus before lockdown.  hmmmmm, zero.  right?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Apr 8, 2020)

*A HUGE one-day drop in projections.

4-7:
US projection, @ peak (15 APR)
shortage of beds: 36654
shortage of ICU beds 16323
Total death projections thru 4 AUG: 81766, 
Range: 49131-136401 (+/- 40%)

4-8:
US projection, @ peak (11 APR)
shortage of beds: 15852
shortage of ICU beds 9047
Total death projections thru 4 AUG: 60415
Range:  31221-126703  (+/- 48%)*

IHME | COVID-19 Projections


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 8, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > james bond said:
> ...



I am not sure we've discussed time, but it was clear that if you didn't see a death rate of 25% in the data....they were computing it some other way.  What you describes fits well.  It just seemed a little out of kilter.  

They are computing some kind of mortality rate....can't recall how...but even then it seemed it was missing the time lags you describe.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 8, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > This is strange....seeing in other countries too ?  Wonder why the noise and now it is leveling out.  Recovery to death is 3:1 ?
> ...



This is right from World-O-Meters....but I would agree it is not to be read in terms of mortality.  It is just a reconcilliation.  I didn't say much around it.  The thing I believe it would be useful for is just watching the trends.....even though there is the time lag.  Should thinks start to shift.....it would say....let's look for something that might have changed.


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 8, 2020)

Pogo said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > As of end of day Eastern Time United States April 7, 2020:
> ...



These were just seven states I picked to track. I picked West Virginia because at one time it had the lowest cases. I picked Washington state because that is where the first outbreak was. I picked Pennsylvania and Florida because that is where my family and I live. Only New York, New Jersey and California were selected for their high numbers.


----------



## sarahgop (Apr 8, 2020)

Got this from Mark Levine. Birx already  has  admitted corona  is the  default  code to be  used.

Mark R. Levin
@marklevinshow
·
16h
Replying to
@marklevinshow
2. It emphatically provides that doctors are to enter the COVID19 code when recording the cause of death even whether it may not be the main cause of death or is the suspected cause of death.  It is the default code to be used.


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 8, 2020)

M14 Shooter said:


> *A HUGE one-day drop in projections.
> 
> 4-7:
> US projection, @ peak (15 APR)
> ...



Great news! I hope the projections continue to improve!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 8, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


What difference does that make? I am not expressing a belief contrary to the career experts. Please pay attention.


----------



## Likkmee (Apr 8, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > *A HUGE one-day drop in projections.
> ...


YAY !
Iceland’s early coronavirus testing model shows 50% of cases have no symptoms


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 8, 2020)

james bond said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > james bond said:
> ...



Another option is for you to read and understand the things you reference.

You're complaining about something being inaccurate when it was specifically stated that it was a *worst-case scenario*.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 8, 2020)

jc456 said:


> there's nothing there.  so how can I see that which isn't?



You're definitely confused again.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 8, 2020)

jc456 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > james bond said:
> ...



Good job!


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 8, 2020)

jc456 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > james bond said:
> ...



It was a worst-case scenario.  Maybe you should have read that part.


----------



## Death Angel (Apr 8, 2020)

jc456 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


Yep. They made promises. They said 100k to 240k by Monday and that would be BEST CASE even if we do everything the tards demand.


----------



## Death Angel (Apr 8, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> It was a worst-case scenario. Maybe you should have read that part


No, it was not.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 8, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



Do you have a link to support that?


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 8, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > It was a worst-case scenario. Maybe you should have read that part
> ...











						Fauci predicts up to 200,000 U.S. deaths as Trump weighs adjusting coronavirus guidelines. Here is what you should know.
					

As Trump considers easing social distancing guidelines, health expert Anthony Fauci says millions will contract coronavirus, up to 200,000 may die.



					www.usatoday.com
				












						Fauci: Worst-case coronavirus predictions ‘unlikely if we do the kinds of things that we’re essentially outlining right now’
					

Anthony Fauci, the head of the National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases, said Sunday that the steps the U.S. is taking to slow the spread of the novel coronavirus will likely mean the …




					thehill.com
				



_
"The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention projected a *worst-case scenario* of 160 million to 210 million cases by December. Under that forecast, 21 million people would need hospitalization and 200,000 to 1.7 million could die by the end of the year. Health officials have cautioned that the models of infection rate vary widely."_


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## jc456 (Apr 8, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > there's nothing there.  so how can I see that which isn't?
> ...


thanks for your projection.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 8, 2020)

jc456 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



I understand that you need to be re-directed.  You're welcome.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 8, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


and no other scenario was presented.  that was the point.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 8, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


no need, I know you're confused.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 8, 2020)

So far 1,373 deaths and 10,605 cases.  Several states haven't reported deaths yet.  

It's going to be another high death date, probably around 2,000 again.  Hopefully new cases can hold to under 30,000.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 8, 2020)

jc456 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



That's not true.  Have your specialist read this link to you.









						Fauci predicts up to 200,000 U.S. deaths as Trump weighs adjusting coronavirus guidelines. Here is what you should know.
					

As Trump considers easing social distancing guidelines, health expert Anthony Fauci says millions will contract coronavirus, up to 200,000 may die.



					www.usatoday.com


----------



## Death Angel (Apr 8, 2020)

100k to 240k deaths IF WE ALL OBEY OUR MASTERS. That number is BEST CASE SCENARIO

They were wildly wrong. We all know it.

first minute:


----------



## jc456 (Apr 8, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


I thought you just posted that was worst case scenario. see, you are confused.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 8, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> 100k to 240k deaths IF WE ALL OBEY OUR MASTERS. That number is BEST CASE SCENARIO
> 
> They were wildly wrong. We all know it.
> 
> first minute:



"They said 100k to 240k *by Monday* and that would be *BEST CASE* even if we do everything the tards demand."    

Didn't say by Monday.  

Didn't say best-case scenario.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Apr 8, 2020)

The overreaction is unraveling as predicted numbers continue to plunge.
There is No Doubt, documented via recent written statements right here, that original projection of the itotal infected and total dead has plummeted from 1.7-2.2 million deceased to 60-80,000. That means that what got us shut down and what is keeping us shut down has an accuracy score of 3-4% on a scale of 100
Folks this has been a huge mistake and overreaction. If the government won’t deal with truth and reality than the citizens must. Heck the main doctor said last night that practically Anyone who is dying now gets it attributed to Corona. Get drunk and run your car into a tree but became infected with Corona 3 days earlier then it’s a Corona death and Still  the numbers are Way Low. There were some charts 3 days ago that showed  number of Corona only deaths and it was like 5% with 95% preexisting condition combo; those charts have been scrubbed.
This suspension of reality that we have been laboring under for 4 years must end now.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 8, 2020)

jc456 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



There are multiple scenarios listed in that link.  Have your specialist read it to you.


----------



## Death Angel (Apr 8, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > 100k to 240k deaths IF WE ALL OBEY OUR MASTERS. That number is BEST CASE SCENARIO
> ...


In other videos I posted they said "A WEEK."  That was last monday.

I'm not gonna keep going round and round with you as you conveniently "forget" your doom and gloom prophecies from one day to the next.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 8, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...



If you don't have a link to post, then just say that.  

The one you posted doesn't support your statement.


----------



## Death Angel (Apr 8, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > 100k to 240k deaths IF WE ALL OBEY OUR MASTERS. That number is BEST CASE SCENARIO
> ...


.48 - 1.00. It's only 12 seconds
Please learn to listen


----------



## WEATHER53 (Apr 8, 2020)

jc456 said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


For couple weeks as you and I repeatedly asked for stats, the only number they could put out was deaths. That right there showed  they did not want a background for comparative stats.


----------



## Death Angel (Apr 8, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



Try to keep up





__





						Holding the Fearmongers Accountable
					

I want to use this thread as an easy reference to track the doom and gloom prophecies  of the tard left.  500k deaths in GB?  2.2 Million in the USA? 100,000 to 240,000 deaths predicted in the USA by next Monday?  Let's watch! This is gonna be fun...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 8, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...



I did.  He doesn't say "Monday" and he doesn't say "best case".


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 8, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 8, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...



Doesn't say by Monday.  And I don't even know who that organization is.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 8, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


so again, worst case scenario.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 8, 2020)

jc456 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Multiple scenarios are presented in that link.  I'm not going to read it to you.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 8, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Thats what i thought. Back to your regularly scheduled cackling.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Apr 8, 2020)

All the Enders of Mankind are backtracking now and saying they never said or were misunderstood and all that bullshit
If we consider that 3 weeks ago we were still 100% circulating amongst ourselves then the two week period for Corona to show up has come and gone. But, in the 13yh/14th day someone infected someone so that’s another 14 days max And we’ve been 95% non associating for over two weeks, almost three.  After that the chances for more reinfection has dwindled returned to negligible
So it makes sense that weeks 2.5 to 4 should have the highest death numbers with decreasing new infection numbers.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 8, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


Good, don't. That troll is simply trying to waste your time and get attention.


----------



## Death Angel (Apr 8, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


No. this video doesnt say "Monday." I said Monday because in other videos THAY SAID "The *next week or two* are gonna be hell for America". They then warned 100k to 240k deaths.

Damn you tards are such f-ing weasels!


----------



## jc456 (Apr 8, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


It's what he seems to like.  go around in circles. worst case best case same number.  isn't that special?


----------



## jc456 (Apr 8, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


don't lose your cool with these fkwads, they'll think they're winning.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 8, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...



"Fatalities that the United States can expect to see if all the litigation that the President wants to see now rolled out in every single state across the country is obeyed and honored..."

Doesn't say by "Monday".  Doesn't say "best case".


----------



## Death Angel (Apr 8, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> All the Enders of Mankind are backtracking now and saying they never said or were misunderstood and all that bullshit


And they're gonna keep doing this as this virus fades away. They got what they wanted -- throwing the country into a recession.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 8, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> No. this video doesnt say "Monday." I said Monday because in other videos THAY SAID "The *next week or two* are gonna be hell for America". They then warned 100k to 240k deaths.
> 
> Damn you tards are such f-ing weasels!



"They said 100k to 240k *by Monday* and that would be *BEST CASE* even if we do everything the tards demand."

The video doesn't say that there's going to be 100k to 240k deaths *by Monday*.  If you're claiming that it's in _other videos_ then post them, or don't. All I'm saying is that this video does not support your statement, because it doesn't.

Kind of odd that you use this video to support your argument when it clearly doesn't.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Apr 8, 2020)

Worst case scenario is like a 15-25” call for a blizzard. 18-22 most likely and 15 or 25 about 5% each
Worst case for max or min


----------



## Death Angel (Apr 8, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > No. this video doesnt say "Monday." I said Monday because in other videos THAY SAID "The *next week or two* are gonna be hell for America". They then warned 100k to 240k deaths.
> ...


You guys have revised it down yet again to 60k or so.

How much lower will you go? How many revisions will it take for you to stop destroying the country over your models?


----------



## WEATHER53 (Apr 8, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > All the Enders of Mankind are backtracking now and saying they never said or were misunderstood and all that bullshit
> ...


Look the day the all clear is given 50% of governors will balk along with 90% of the Enders of Mankind will balk. The push back against resuming our lives will last for 18 months. They shutdowners  now want to postpone or extremely alter and curtail the election. If they can do that  then I think Speaker becomes President. My how tidy, finally get rid of Trump on the 5th try via a virus.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 8, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


How nice that you are so comfortable with your hypocrisy.


----------



## Death Angel (Apr 8, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > WEATHER53 said:
> ...


We know these people. The GAMES will never end with them. They just hop from one argument to the next. You better pray they never regain power


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 8, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


My, arent you just a sniveling little attack poodle today. Son, if you have a point, use your big boy words and make it.


----------



## james bond (Apr 8, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> The video doesn't say that there's going to be 100k to 240k deaths *by Monday*. If you're claiming that it's in _other videos_ then post them, or don't. All I'm saying is that this video does not support your statement, because it doesn't.
> 
> Kind of odd that you use this video to support your argument when it clearly doesn't.




Those are crazy numbers, but yet those numbers are in the ball park of what Dr. Fauci said (not by Monday ofc).  Here's what Trump said tho.  If those are the worst case numbers that you claim, then we should be able to get back to work with precautions like the grocery clerks, Amazon, and for extreme situations what the ER doctors take.  One can't just sit at home and collect unemployment when work can be done at the office with certain precautions.


----------



## g5000 (Apr 8, 2020)

The number of dead by COVID-19 now exceeds the number who died in the 2009 H1N1 pandemic.  And it is still climbing.

I guess Trump's apologists will no longer be able to compare him favorably to Obama.

Poor bastards.  They have been wrong about EVERYTHING from the very beginning, and they just keep on being wrong.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 8, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...



Do the new ones say by Monday?  Or does that bullshit you made up only apply to the last models?


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 8, 2020)

james bond said:


> Those are crazy numbers, but yet those numbers are in the ball park of what Dr. Fauci said (not by Monday ofc).



Oh.  So they didn't say by Monday.

That's interesting.  Death Angel


----------



## Death Angel (Apr 8, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> > Those are crazy numbers, but yet those numbers are in the ball park of what Dr. Fauci said (not by Monday ofc).
> ...


See post #2545 dimwit


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 8, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> See post #2545 dimwit



Post #2545:  _"In other videos I posted they said "A WEEK."  That was last monday. "_

Oh, right.  Those _other videos_ that you haven't provided.  

That's super useful.  Thanks.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 8, 2020)

1,400 deaths.  It's still early and that number is just going to climb.

Still missing data on a few key states as well.

Up to 18,000 new cases.  The only positive news will be to keep that number down, but I don't think that's going to happen.  I think today is going to be another 2,000 deaths and another 30,000 new cases.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 8, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > U2Edge said:
> ...



You RANKED them, and that made it bullshitious.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 8, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



We really cannot compute a mortality rate until the entire affair is in the past and all the numbers settle.  I've seen so-called mortality rates computed by taking the number of dead out of the number infected --- that's not valid either because the vast majority of those infected have their outcomes still pending and to use that as the denominator must assume that despite the fact that X number have already died literally no one else will in the future, so that doesn't work either.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 8, 2020)

Likkmee said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...



We've known this for a while, and it's not good news.  It's good for Iceland where they moved swiftly and early on testing.  What it means for the Italys and USes who did not, is that as long as a place only tests those with symptoms, they will miss half the infected, who are free to be silent carriers, and there's no way to get ahead of that.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 8, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...



In other words if a pandemic sweeps and kills us all, you'll blame a conspiracy of "Democrats", "Liburruls",  "leftists", "George Soros", "George Jones", "George Harrison" or whatever.  If on the other hand we're all conscientious enough to contain it and fend it off you'll sit here and whine about how "Democrats", "Liburruls",  "leftists", "George Soros", "George Jones", "George Harrison" or whatever put a dent in your day.  Way to break a brain sweat.


----------



## Likkmee (Apr 8, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> > U2Edge said:
> ...


Try not keeping up your auto insurance. Nazi's will be in shortly. Test for Kodona Beezroos ? Not available. Blow a toll booth. See how it goes


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 8, 2020)

*If the most basic duty of any economic system is to protect and maintain public health and safety, neither private capitalism nor the US government gets passing grades for their Covid-19 response.

Our current pandemic has revealed once again the fundamental contradiction of capitalism, social production and private appropriation of wealth.

Economic alternatives to capitalism--those not driven by a profit motive--could manage viruses better:*

COVID-19 and the Failures of Capitalism - CounterPunch.org

"While not profitable to produce and stockpile everything needed for a viral pandemic, it is efficient. 

*"The wealth already lost in this pandemic far exceeds the cost to have produced and stockpiled the tests and ventilators, *the lack of which is contributing so much to today’s disaster. 

"Capitalism often pursues profit at the expense of more urgent social needs and values. 

"In this, capitalism is grossly inefficient."


----------



## WEATHER53 (Apr 8, 2020)

Today begins the reversal of sentiments for the powers that be
be. America and Trump haters will wail for a long time to come but the numbers are coming down the right side of the peak.
Great economic suffering will occur even though great health suffering did not and as a Very few of said from Day 1, this whole agenda driven thing was a convenient overreaction. 
Deaths are deaths  and that’s sad but the disproportionate overreacting and violin playing can end now .


----------



## WEATHER53 (Apr 8, 2020)

As of this minute 90% of Americans are shut down and 0.1% of Americans are infected, most minimally
Those numbers are an absurdity and finally the powers that be are seeing the uselessness of this shutdown


----------



## sarahgop (Apr 8, 2020)

DAMN!!! Im right again. I should  be giving  mild  corona  virus  updates.
Myths about corona

Remember when i surmised a few days ago the  people  dying  were already  sick in the  hospital?

*"Morse:* And those 2% who die are the sickest. They're in the hospital already. So even those in the hospital have probably a 98% chance of surviving. So it's not a death sentence. I agree." 
"it seems to be a mild type of viral infection." 

I  have  been calling  it  mild  for  some  time. Moral of the  story  its  a  mild  virus and  like  i have said  many times  the  vast  majority  of  people  dying  were already  in the  hospital dying  of  something  else.


----------



## sarahgop (Apr 8, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> As of this minute 90% of Americans are shut down and 0.1% of Americans are infected, most minimally
> Those numbers are an absurdity and finally the powers that be are seeing the uselessness of this shutdown



Hi!!! i sgree with you. the  true  number  of  infected  is  most  likely  80 million in the  US AND they never knew they had  it.


----------



## sarahgop (Apr 8, 2020)

sarahgop said:


> DAMN!!! Im right again. I should  be giving  mild  corona  virus  updates.
> Myths about corona
> 
> Remember when i surmised a few days ago the  people  dying  were already  sick in the  hospital?
> ...



That  explains  nicely why there  is  no surge of  patients  into hospitals and  why you  cant  find pictures to show  it.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 8, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


Can’t read, stupid?


----------



## sarahgop (Apr 8, 2020)

myths about corona virus

try that  link, the  other  one was the  old  out  of  date  phony death chart


----------



## sarahgop (Apr 8, 2020)

Did  everyone  know  on here that virginia  is  only  using 27% of  its  ventilators today, which is  just about what  would  be  used  on a regular  day


----------



## sarahgop (Apr 8, 2020)

Why dont  we start a thread  of  "Pictures  of  overwhelmed  hospitals in US"? It wont  be  much of a thread  im afraid. Maybe a few  in NYC where deblasio and  cuomo have  done a  botch job. I bet  we  could  post alot  more of  empty  hospitals. Quite a few are  laying  off staff  because they were dedicated to corona and  the  corona mobs  never showed  up.


----------



## sarahgop (Apr 8, 2020)

sarahgop said:


> DAMN!!! Im right again. I should  be giving  mild  corona  virus  updates.
> Myths about corona
> 
> Remember when i surmised a few days ago the  people  dying  were already  sick in the  hospital?
> ...



I  have the  correct  link in another thread. When we  consider the  phony coding  of  corona  deaths and  the  hideously  bad  modelling will the  people wanting  shutdowns allow the  homeless they created  come  live with them?


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 8, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> As of this minute 90% of Americans are shut down and 0.1% of Americans are infected, most minimally
> Those numbers are an absurdity and finally the powers that be are seeing the uselessness of this shutdown



I'm sure that left is going to use this situation to push for government healthcare. Longer we stay shut, harder they're going to push for it.


----------



## sarahgop (Apr 8, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > As of this minute 90% of Americans are shut down and 0.1% of Americans are infected, most minimally
> ...



The  left always trades  in misery and death. When all is said and done an awful lot  of  people will have  had thier  lives destroyed over a  very  mild  virus


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 8, 2020)

sarahgop said:


> Why dont  we start a thread  of  "Pictures  of  overwhelmed  hospitals in US"? It wont  be  much of a thread  im afraid. Maybe a few  in NYC where deblasio and  cuomo have  done a  botch job. I bet  we  could  post alot  more of  empty  hospitals. Quite a few are  laying  off staff  because they were dedicated to corona and  the  corona mobs  never showed  up.



Week ago...


----------



## excalibur (Apr 8, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...




Or wishful thinking.


----------



## excalibur (Apr 8, 2020)

This advice should be followed. Rather than destroying people's lives and the economy.









						Epidemiologist: Coronavirus could be 'exterminated' if lockdowns lifted
					

The unprecedented policy of mass quarantine to "flatten the curve" is only prolonging the coronavirus pandemic, contends epidemiologist Kurt Wittkowski




					www.wnd.com


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 8, 2020)

sarahgop said:


> Why dont  we start a thread  of  "Pictures  of  overwhelmed  hospitals in US"? It wont  be  much of a thread  im afraid. Maybe a few  in NYC where deblasio and  cuomo have  done a  botch job. I bet  we  could  post alot  more of  empty  hospitals. Quite a few are  laying  off staff  because they were dedicated to corona and  the  corona mobs  never showed  up.



Please start the thread !


----------



## Zander (Apr 8, 2020)

I personally visited my local hospital a few days ago.  It's a 350 bed level 2 trauma center with over 2000 employees.- this is a fairly large facility. There were no crowds, no pandemonium, no panic. It was a ghost town.  They had a tent set up for Covid19 testing- not even one car in line. 

The nurse I spoke with told me that are so slow, they are laying off people - thanks to the prohibition on "non-essential" procedures.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 8, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> As of this minute 90% of Americans are shut down and 0.1% of Americans are infected, most minimally
> Those numbers are an absurdity and finally the powers that be are seeing the uselessness of this shutdown



Actually you're full of shit.  NOBODY KNOWS how many are infected --- the number 422,369 is only *the latest number of positive tests*, with literally tens of thousands added daily.  MOREOVER since testing is only being done on those WITH SYMPTOMS, there are at least that many more carrying silently, and _even then_ that assumes no further testing is needed which is clearly nowhere near the reality.

So you were right when you posted those numbers are an absurdity.  So stop plopping them.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 8, 2020)

Zander said:


> I personally visited my local hospital a few days ago.  It's a 350 bed level 2 trauma center with over 2000 employees.- this is a fairly large facility. There were no crowds, no pandemonium, no panic. It was a ghost town.  They had a tent set up for Covid19 testing- not even one car in line.
> 
> The nurse I spoke with told me that are so slow, they are laying off people - thanks to the prohibition on "non-essential" procedures.



Sure you did.

Link?


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 8, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> Today begins the reversal of sentiments for the powers that be
> be. America and Trump haters will wail for a long time to come but the numbers are coming down the right side of the peak.
> Great economic suffering will occur even though great health suffering did not and as a Very few of said from Day 1, this whole agenda driven thing was a convenient overreaction.
> Deaths are deaths  and that’s sad but the disproportionate overreacting and violin playing can end now .


I'm afraid you do not understand the scale of Trump's failure to protect the United States from this Pathogen

*UNITED STATES DEATHS FROM CORONAVIRUS: *14,473

Now compare that with these 6 different countries:

*South Korea: *200

*JAPAN: *93

*Australia: *50

*Singapore: *6

*Taiwan: *5

*New Zealand: *1



                       Even after adjusting for the population difference, you can see the massive scale of Trump's failure to protect the United States from this Pathogen. 

These six countries are all first world countries with a combined population of 235 million. Yet they only have a combined 355 deaths, while the United States with a population of 332 million has 14,473 deaths. *EXTREME FAILURE BY DONALD TRUMP!*


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 8, 2020)

Can we get  a "moron" emoji ?


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 8, 2020)

New York is at 780 SO FAR today.  

New Jersey is at 272 SO FAR....

This is about 1050 out of 1650.

Sucking air big time.


----------



## sarahgop (Apr 8, 2020)

excalibur said:


> This advice should be followed. Rather than destroying people's lives and the economy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What  i have  been saying all along. Lockdowns are  just  making  it  worse.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 8, 2020)

excalibur said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > james bond said:
> ...



Wishful thinking that 1.7 million people die?  lol


----------



## sarahgop (Apr 8, 2020)

Pogo said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > As of this minute 90% of Americans are shut down and 0.1% of Americans are infected, most minimally
> ...


I agree, there  are  multi-millions  who have  had  it, didnt  know they had  it and are  living  just  fine. death rate  most  likely  below that  of the  flu.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 8, 2020)

wtf???

Nearly 46,000 new cases today!!!  Is that accurate?!

Look at Nevada.  22,500 new cases just today.  I hope that's a typo or something.


----------



## sarahgop (Apr 8, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> sarahgop said:
> 
> 
> > Why dont  we start a thread  of  "Pictures  of  overwhelmed  hospitals in US"? It wont  be  much of a thread  im afraid. Maybe a few  in NYC where deblasio and  cuomo have  done a  botch job. I bet  we  could  post alot  more of  empty  hospitals. Quite a few are  laying  off staff  because they were dedicated to corona and  the  corona mobs  never showed  up.
> ...



Yea, the  people dying  were already  in the  hospital dying  of smoething  else.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 8, 2020)

Has to be a typo.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 8, 2020)

sarahgop said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > WEATHER53 said:
> ...



Where "living just fine" means "spreading the infection everywhere they go because nobody knows they're carrying".

--- which is the whole reason for lockdowns and distancing in the first place.

DUH.


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 8, 2020)

sarahgop said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > sarahgop said:
> ...



Isn't it interesting, every time they show hospital footage, there are never any patients, just nurses in masks looking busy. And if they show patients, it's usually old footage, or a photo that's getting recirculated, or a doctor giving an interview with nothing in background. 

Thy're also saying that they'll move non-COVID patients to temp hospitals, and NAVY ship hospital, to make room for COVID patients. Why's that? Isn't more logical to move all COVID patients to temp hospital, while keeping others in place?


----------



## WEATHER53 (Apr 8, 2020)

_ We know you cellar dwelling chickenshits  will cluck about you 100% absolute right to not become infected but no such right has Ever existed and this modest virus is No exception along with All of the others. _


----------



## WEATHER53 (Apr 8, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> sarahgop said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


Any crowded hospital stuff has been proven to be from Italy


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 8, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > sarahgop said:
> ...



We suppose to believe Italian hospitals are full. Not so fast... here is video from Bologna, Italy.






						- YouTube
					

Enjoy the videos and music you love, upload original content, and share it all with friends, family, and the world on YouTube.




					www.youtube.com


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 8, 2020)

They fixed the Nevada typo.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Apr 8, 2020)

Pogo said:


> sarahgop said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Its doesnt matter anymore people are getting infected again after they already had it when they were already cleared and virus free...

Relapse ....happens with other bugs to

Lockdowns ,stay at homes it's not gonna matter 

Go outside and lick your neighbors 

For the love of god open the bars!


----------



## jc456 (Apr 8, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


oh for fk sake, still waiting for those 15k deaths a day.  still haven't materialized.  why?  98% of those who get it recover.  HIV wasn't that good, you got it, you died. No shut down.


----------



## Death Angel (Apr 8, 2020)

james bond said:


> but yet those numbers are in the ball park of what Dr. Fauci said (not by Monday ofc).


This video went out a WEEK AGO. He promised "hell" in the next COUPLE WEEKS.

DO THE MATH.

LIBS have till Monday for their "hell week" . They better get crackin!


----------



## Pogo (Apr 8, 2020)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> For the love of god open the bars!



I thought that's what the churches were for.  What the hell kind of bars do you frequent?


----------



## WEATHER53 (Apr 8, 2020)

I guarantee you 90% of Ender of Mankind Shutdown crowd were not old enough to have experienced the arrival of AIDS.  If you had been you would not be quaking  in your shoes bullshitters over this


----------



## Death Angel (Apr 8, 2020)

Promised for the next 2 weeks (said this over a week ago):


----------



## WEATHER53 (Apr 8, 2020)

I guarantee you 90% of Ender of Mankind Shutdown crowd were not old enough to have experienced the arrival of AIDS.  If you had been you would not be quaking in your shoes bullshitters over this.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Apr 8, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> > but yet those numbers are in the ball park of what Dr. Fauci said (not by Monday ofc).
> ...


Maybe they'll turn on the furnaces and chuck people in who are still alive like the xhinks ...

Yesterday I got a message on my phone from the audi dealer they're having a yuge sale...i just bought one in december ... ....today I get one from a real estate brokeR who I contacted more than a year ago ...its a great time to buy....they're dying out there and it ain't the king flu that's killin em...


----------



## Death Angel (Apr 8, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> I guarantee you 90% of Ender of Mankind Shutdown crowd were not old enough to have experienced the arrival of AIDS.  If you had been you would not be quaking  in your shoes bullshitters over this


I've thought so too. I believed THEN it would literally WIPE OUT MANKIND. I'm older and wiser now.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 8, 2020)

sarahgop said:


> DAMN!!! Im right again. I should  be giving  mild  corona  virus  updates.
> Myths about corona
> 
> Remember when i surmised a few days ago the  people  dying  were already  sick in the  hospital?
> ...


No, sorry, that's wrong and stupid.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Apr 8, 2020)

Another wonderful aspect of this for the lib loons Trump/America haters is that there is No Way to measure what the lockdown accomplished.
How wonderful to be able to claim that the results were because “we locked  everyone  down and saved millions” because there is  nothing to compare with or against to prove or disprove.
Great win win no matter the outcome for the closedown nutters. .


----------



## WEATHER53 (Apr 8, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > I guarantee you 90% of Ender of Mankind Shutdown crowd were not old enough to have experienced the arrival of AIDS.  If you had been you would not be quaking  in your shoes bullshitters over this
> ...


It was a death sentence. For nearly a decade if you got it you were going to die, 100%. Not this 0.1% crap


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 8, 2020)

It looks like now is a good time to remind everyone that the estimates are being revised downward due to the social distancing projects undertaken. So, the same trump cultists who are cackling and prancing and dancing about the downward revisions are the same ones who told us the distancing measures were unnecessary and would not work.

Basically, these cackling fools will declare victory no matter what. Even when the information shows they were 100% wrong, as it does now. Weird, huh?


----------



## Death Angel (Apr 8, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > WEATHER53 said:
> ...


And still we didnt react by destroying millions of lives by shutting down the country.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 8, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> And still we didnt react by destroying millions of lives by shutting down the country.


Because it is not an airborne contagion. Duh. This should not have to be explained to functioning adults.


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 8, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> It looks like now is a good time to remind everyone that the estimates are being revised downward due to the social distancing projects undertaken. So, the same trump cultists who are cackling and prancing and dancing about the downward revisions are the same ones who told us the distancing measures were unnecessary and would not work.
> 
> Basically, these cackling fools will declare victory no matter what. Even when the information shows they were 100% wrong, as it does now. Weird, huh?



Liar.

Nobody said social distancing is unnecessary and wouldn't work. On the contrary, along with increased hygiene, that was all that was needed. 

What unnecessary is stay at home policy that does more harm that good for all of us.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 8, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Nobody said social distancing is unnecessary and wouldn't work.


oh my god you really are a shameless liar, or completely delusional. You Trumpers just check your shame and integrity at the door, don't ya?


----------



## Death Angel (Apr 8, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > It looks like now is a good time to remind everyone that the estimates are being revised downward due to the social distancing projects undertaken. So, the same trump cultists who are cackling and prancing and dancing about the downward revisions are the same ones who told us the distancing measures were unnecessary and would not work.
> ...


The left will continue to misrepresent th heir political enemies.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Apr 8, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


Education system has been all about personal comfort for 30 years. The lib loons demand assurances they won’t get sick at the expense of everyone else. They are fragile
How many did die from Aids?
I know the freewheeling social scene of the 70s came to an end overnight and that 6 month period where hospital blood supplies became tainted was 100X more frightening than this Covid minor league player that was mistakenly elevates to the big leagues.


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 8, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody said social distancing is unnecessary and wouldn't work.
> ...



This is part where you quote whoever said it to prove your claim. 

Have I said it? If you say yes, than quote where I did it, otherwise, zip it.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 8, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> his is part where you quote whoever said it to prove your claim


wrong, because i know better than to ry to convince a cult freak of anything. Now, run along and find another cultist, so you can tell each other dear leader never did this or called this all a hoax.


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 8, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > his is part where you quote whoever said it to prove your claim
> ...



The problem is that you don't know better. You accuse people of lying without proof, like everyone should take your word for granted. When you can't prove it, you claim you "know better". No, you are a liar, a shill, a shameless piece of shit, hater.

I know you're hoping for angered responses and a good hate match, but I really just feel bad for you. Hate like yours and your ilk is always a coping mechanism. You use it as a bandaid for every wound, every insecurity. 

Didn't get that job? Couldn't talk to that girl? Feel that stinging jealousy every time someone made it and you didn't? It must be everyone else's but your fault.

And of course you can't feel pain, right? Because that would make you a faggot.

So you'll channel it into hate, as it's the only emotion you're not afraid to express for fear of seeming weak.

So when you read this (and I know you will, because you're too insecure not to check what you stirred up) you'll probably respond with the same spite and vitriol you apply to every one who challenges you.

And even though you know as well as I do that your vicious facade has done nothing but prove how stupid you are, you'll do it until you die because its the only form of human interaction you've ever known. 

Now prove your claim, liar.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 8, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


So, let me get this straight, you embarrassing freak:

You are going to sot there with a straight face and say the dumb fuckers above werent all over this board telling is that this is just a flu, and the shutdowns are an overreaction?

Please...you jist got sand in your giney when you saw my screename, and you vomited a disagreement without having any control over yourself.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Apr 8, 2020)

Education time for the shutdown candy ass misinformed  panic inducing Libs.​​Aids​32 million total deaths.  74.9 million have had it since it’s inception  so that’s a staggering percentage of decedents most likely because it was an 100% killer for a long time​​In 2018  38.9 million still have it with 770,000 deaths that year​​Corona-Balogna​​


----------



## BWK (Apr 8, 2020)

Trump is a straight POS who has been pedaling lies for three months, while telling everyone he has been cheerleading. We'll, guess what, his cheerleading and lies got thousands killed; Trump says he downplayed coronavirus because he's America's cheerleader


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 8, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> Education time for the shutdown candy ass misinformed panic inducing Libs.


exhibit a


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 8, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



You couldn't last one reply, faggot, without changing your claim.

Remember, you lefties claim that we said social distancing wouldn't work. 

When asked for a proof, which you can't provide, now you making new different claim. 

How about you prove first one, can you? 

You can't. And that makes you uber faggot.


----------



## BWK (Apr 8, 2020)

Cardiologist warns of serious side effects with drug touted as coronavirus treatment  Trump is very vocal in  using Hydroxychloroquine because he has personal investments in the drug. It's all about the money for him in a world pandemic. This is evil in overdrive here folks.


----------



## BWK (Apr 8, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


It worked in China.


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 8, 2020)

BWK said:


> Cardiologist warns of serious side effects with drug touted as coronavirus treatment  Trump is very vocal in  using Hydroxychloroquine because he has personal investments in the drug. It's al about the money for him in a world pandemic. This is evil in overdrive here folks.



Thanks for the proof you provided. Impeach him. Now.


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 8, 2020)

BWK said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



What worked in China?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 8, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Remember, you lefties claim that we said social distancing wouldn't work.


I claimed that the same pukes touting the downward revisements claimed the distancing was an overreaction. Its right here in this thread. All over it. You are embarrassing yourself, crybaby. You always end up throwing these embarrassing hissy fits when you post to me. Maybe someday you will learn.


----------



## BWK (Apr 8, 2020)

sarahgop said:


> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> > This advice should be followed. Rather than destroying people's lives and the economy.
> ...


China disagrees.


----------



## BWK (Apr 8, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


Social distancing and lock downs!


----------



## BWK (Apr 8, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> > but yet those numbers are in the ball park of what Dr. Fauci said (not by Monday ofc).
> ...


He also told us it was a hoax, we have it contained, 15 cases would go to zero, he knew it was a pandemic before it was declared, he knows more than the doctors, it will be a miracle and over in April, and try Hydroxychloroquine that is unproven.  Cardiologist warns of serious side effects with drug touted as coronavirus treatment  Trump is a fucking liar, and he is killing people. Fuck him.


----------



## BWK (Apr 8, 2020)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > sarahgop said:
> ...


Natural selection just dialed your number.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Apr 8, 2020)

BWK said:


> Cardiologist warns of serious side effects with drug touted as coronavirus treatment  Trump is very vocal in  using Hydroxychloroquine because he has personal investments in the drug. It's all about the money for him in a world pandemic. This is evil in overdrive here folks.


They've known about the side effects of this drug for decades...dont take it


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Apr 8, 2020)

BWK said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Lol wot


----------



## Likkmee (Apr 8, 2020)

BWK said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


It's working in Costa Rica(not an island)
28 more clean today and another 165 expected  - neg. next week.They have to sit tight until test 2. 
7-10 days after before clear/clear
Panama.usa south of us is a fucking disaster...same population


----------



## BWK (Apr 8, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> Today begins the reversal of sentiments for the powers that be
> be. America and Trump haters will wail for a long time to come but the numbers are coming down the right side of the peak.
> Great economic suffering will occur even though great health suffering did not and as a Very few of said from Day 1, this whole agenda driven thing was a convenient overreaction.
> Deaths are deaths  and that’s sad but the disproportionate overreacting and violin playing can end now .


Numbers coming down will never change this failure of his  he let get out of hand, by not taking it seriously for over two months. And he still isn't today. He's been a disaster from the start.


----------



## BWK (Apr 8, 2020)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Deplorable Yankee said:
> ...


Folks like you would never understand. You're a Trump supporter, so none do. It's over your head.


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 8, 2020)

BWK said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > Today begins the reversal of sentiments for the powers that be
> ...



TDS

Left claim that Trump downplayed the virus for weeks, or even months. Ne did not, he reacted on time, and left accused him of premature reactions, and racism.

Let's put it this way. None of the leaders of France, Italy, or Spain "downplayed" the virus, and they reacted later than Trump, and we see their results. 

Does anyone think these never Trump idiots will be blaming the leaders of France, Italy, or Spain for the deaths in those countries?


----------



## BWK (Apr 8, 2020)

sarahgop said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > WEATHER53 said:
> ...


So you're a doctor and a Biologist?


----------



## BWK (Apr 8, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > WEATHER53 said:
> ...


Every expert on this subject will tell you he did downplay it. Present to me documented evidence that shows us Trump did not down play  this virus for over two months.


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 8, 2020)

BWK said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



I cannot present evidence of something that doesn't exist. If you have evidence it does, you're free to show it.


----------



## BWK (Apr 8, 2020)

Trump blames WHO for Trump's failures in his response to this virus. He's a coward who can't own up to his own failures;  Deadline: White House on MSNBC


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 8, 2020)

BWK said:


> Trump blames WHO for Trump's failures in his response to this virus. He's a coward who can't own up to his own failures;  Deadline: White House on MSNBC


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Apr 8, 2020)

Rattle your gruel cups


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 8, 2020)

By the way...


----------



## MindWars (Apr 8, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> By the way...
> 
> View attachment 320814



and  then there is this :  lol the lunatics never quit.


----------



## BWK (Apr 8, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


Already done it dozens of times on this forum. This Is Trump’s Fault

*At a session with state governors on February 10, Trump predicted that the virus would quickly disappear on its own. “Now, the virus that we’re talking about having to do—you know, a lot of people think that goes away in April with the heat—as the heat comes in. Typically, that will go away in April. We’re in great shape though. We have 12 cases—11 cases, and many of them are in good shape now.” On February 14, Trump repeated his assurance that the virus would disappear by itself. He tweeted again on February 24 that he had the virus “very much under control in the USA.” On February 27, he said that the virus would disappear “like a miracle.”  *And this is just getting started.









						'Not Concerned at All': A Timeline of Trump's Coronavirus Dismissals
					

The president brushed off COVID-19 for months, and it’s going to cost Americans their lives




					www.rollingstone.com


----------



## BWK (Apr 8, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> By the way...
> 
> View attachment 320814


Has nothing to do with the price of apples.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 8, 2020)

MindWars said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > By the way...
> ...


it's about the count, just like elections. just know that.


----------



## sarahgop (Apr 8, 2020)

Alex Berenson


@AlexBerenson
·
1h

1/ #COVIDー19 is devastating hospitals and employees nationally. But not for the reason you think. They are empty - prepared for a surge that has not come - and burning cash. An executive reports his group’s stronger hospitals have “months” of cash; the weaker ones have “weeks.”


----------



## sarahgop (Apr 8, 2020)

Lots  of  hospitals  laying  off staff  because they have  nothing to do with non-essential procedures  banned.


----------



## sarahgop (Apr 8, 2020)

That  shows  how  mild the  virus  is. Zero hospitalizations. Just  more evidence the  vast  majority  of  people  who have died were already  in the  hospital dying  of  something else.


----------



## sarahgop (Apr 8, 2020)

Zander said:


> I personally visited my local hospital a few days ago.  It's a 350 bed level 2 trauma center with over 2000 employees.- this is a fairly large facility. There were no crowds, no pandemonium, no panic. It was a ghost town.  They had a tent set up for Covid19 testing- not even one car in line.
> 
> The nurse I spoke with told me that are so slow, they are laying off people - thanks to the prohibition on "non-essential" procedures.


Lots  of hospitals  are  in financial trouble not  because  of the  virus  but  hysterical reaction to it.


----------



## sarahgop (Apr 8, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> By the way...
> 
> View attachment 320814



democrats are  idiots? I thought  that was well known


----------



## sarahgop (Apr 8, 2020)

BWK said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



The only  way  this  very  mild  virus  will go away is on its  own similar to the  many other  viruses we  have.


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 8, 2020)

sarahgop said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > I personally visited my local hospital a few days ago.  It's a 350 bed level 2 trauma center with over 2000 employees.- this is a fairly large facility. There were no crowds, no pandemonium, no panic. It was a ghost town.  They had a tent set up for Covid19 testing- not even one car in line.
> ...



What do we have now...

Left claims Trump did not reacted on time and he was downplaying the issue.

When he issued travel ban from China, he was blasted by the left for premature reaction and being racist. Turns out, his reaction was spot on, and earlier than other nations.

They know that, so they turn to "downplaying". If he issued travel ban, how is that "downplaying"? Nobody knew at the time how far would it go and how serious would get. However, his social distancing guidelines were widely ignored, especially by the blue states. I don't see he downplayed anything, he did what was in his power, and the rest is on Governors and states.

Reporting of dead from COVID-19 is a big mystery to me. Many who have died from other illnesses are counted as COVID deaths. Number of dead by pneumonia is cut in half or probably more. So if numbers are wrong, and death rate is not that high, looks like Trump downplaying the issue is a good thing. Right?


----------



## BWK (Apr 8, 2020)

sarahgop said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


"Mild virus?" Says who?


----------



## BWK (Apr 8, 2020)

sarahgop said:


> That  shows  how  mild the  virus  is. Zero hospitalizations. Just  more evidence the  vast  majority  of  people  who have died were already  in the  hospital dying  of  something else.


Really? Those folks dying of something else must have been dying for a very long time in the hospital then, because New york had to set up tent hospitals in Central Park for Covid patients,  because of all the filled up beds in their regular hospitals of sick patients dying of something else? Who knew right?


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 8, 2020)

BWK said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



That's evidence ?

ROTFlMAO


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 8, 2020)

31,070 new cases and 1,926 new deaths.

Still looks shitty to me.


----------



## BWK (Apr 8, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> sarahgop said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...


You are too stupid to see past your nose, and Trumps reaction proved to be a total disaster. What planet do you need to come from to not realize that if a man from Italy travels to China, gets infected, doesn't know he's infected, then travels to New York on business still infected, wtf good is Trumps travel ban from China going to do? Why are people so fucking stupid?


----------



## BWK (Apr 8, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


Those are his quotes. Explain to me how it isn't evidence?


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 8, 2020)

BWK said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



Because you hold it up to a standard that hasn't been agreed to.  

It only makes your argument if people buy in to what you say it means.

Which we don't.

But since you are a fucking left winger.....you know you are right.

Even though you lost the election and this corona thing is fast falling through the floor like impeachment....you just know because....

You are a FUCKING LEFT WINGER.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 8, 2020)

BWK said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > sarahgop said:
> ...



Once again we see....the left winger assholes.

You have to see it my way....or....you are stupid.

I am the superior intellect (even though the best I can produce is Biden).....

Even though we don't know how people got infected and we really don't know how many are dying from the virus.....

But hey.....TDS is strong the left winger assholes are running a fever.


----------



## BWK (Apr 8, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> 31,070 new cases and 1,926 new deaths.
> 
> Still looks shitty to me.


But ha, if you are Trump toad, look over there at the new unproven drug for malaria to cure covid that hasn't been proven. It would be funny as hell, if it weren't so tragically dangerous and stupid. Trump supporters have dug a hole they can't get out of. But you know what, they can dig it even deeper by inventing something else dumber than what they did before. And they will. My God these folks are so fucking gone in the head. They'll believe anything Trump says. And they are enabling this idiot in chief to kill more.


----------



## BWK (Apr 8, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...


There is nothing to agree or disagree about. Trumps quotes are his quotes. Unless you have re-invented your own version of semantics, Trumps quotes could be construed as maybe fourth or fifth grade wording. Nothing to misunderstand. But ha, I did actually forget about the Rights new invention of alternative facts. Lol! You folks have no idea just how bad you all have lost an argument, you never actually mounted. Right-wing fantasies which include  alternative realities and facts, will never replace the English language.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 8, 2020)

BWK said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > 31,070 new cases and 1,926 new deaths.
> ...



You are a moron.

Since we started this stupid panic, over 500,000 Americans have died of other causes.  

Most states (over 30) report less than 100 total deaths.  Hospitals are empty and you are full of shit.

New York and New Jersey, run by complete incompetent morons are suffering.  Together, they have 1/6th of the GLOBAL active cases.

But, you've got the other virus bad.  TDS.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 8, 2020)

BWK said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



Sorry, but you can construe while you go fuck yourself.

You just know what this means how we should read it because you are fucking left winger.

You don't make an argument to win.  You walk in and declare victory before you sorry stupid arguments (which rarely connect to you fucked up conclusions) are presented.

Alternate realities.....

Alternate facts......

Wyoming has yet to report a death......

They are real scared.  

States with huge urban centers are still in the double digits.

They are real scared.  

Not.

And they have no fucking idea why you keep spouting bullshit and acting like your world is coming to an end.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 8, 2020)

BWK said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > 31,070 new cases and 1,926 new deaths.
> ...



Even the New York Times, the most wretched of newspapers admits it was Cuomo and De Blazio who fucked up.  

Suck on it.


----------



## BWK (Apr 8, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


Your expressions of anger and  frustration, combined with no documented evidence, minus anything of substance, will never supersede a real argument of substance that has kicked your ass six ways from Sunday. In other words, you literally have not said shit this whole time. All you do is rant.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 8, 2020)

BWK said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > 31,070 new cases and 1,926 new deaths.
> ...



Finally, you stupid cocksucker.....

This thread is about data and up to the minute reports.  

You want to throw your stupid shit...do it somewhere else.

But I come to this thread to discuss data.

Not trade posts with neanderthal asswipe like yourself.

Fuck off.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 8, 2020)

BWK said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



Sorry, but you haven't produced an argument worth shit.

Now get off the thread, catch the virus, die, and  do someone a favor by becoming compost for their garden.


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 8, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



Speaking of Cuomo, can you tell me how do I unsee something?


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 8, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



Sorry for getting in a pissing match with the board 2nd grader.

This thread is about statistics and numbers.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Apr 8, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Wyoming has yet to report a death......



Were using Hydroxycloraquine here for those who test positive. So far no fatalities state wide.  only 6 people so far have had to be placed on a vent.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 8, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Wyoming has yet to report a death......
> ...



Thanks.

Good to know.


----------



## sarahgop (Apr 8, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



I wouldnt  call leftwingers assholes, just  dummies. I also have a theory  that  will be  proven correct  about California. There  is  no doubt that the  virus  was  on the  loose  well before the  new  year  in wujan and  also no doubt there were large  numbers  of  chinese  going  back and  forth to california between then and the  time  CA was  locked  down.  Multi-millions. Thus, before the  lockdown most  californians were exposed, got the  virus, never knew they had  it, and  gained  immunity by the time  of the  lockdown. I  have  been 100% right  about  everything  so no doubt  i am right  about this as well.


----------



## sarahgop (Apr 8, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Wyoming has yet to report a death......
> ...


 And  those  6 were  probaly suffering  from another  ailment as well.


----------



## BWK (Apr 8, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...


So, because I'm a Left-winger, that automatically qualifies your argument of ranting about nothing factual, with no supporting arguments other than what the gobblin's in your head tell you is there, stands for some kind of argument of fact? Your problem is real simple. You got your ass kicked over information you can't rebut, and there is nothing you can do about it but to go in this uncontrolled tailspin of insanity from a topic you lost before you ever started. That's the problem. You can't fix an argument with stupid. I personally have never seen it done.


----------



## sarahgop (Apr 8, 2020)

BWK said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Wait!! You are a  leftwinger so please  forgive our  fallicies about  you. I  personally  do think a  few  leftwingers arent  dummies.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 8, 2020)

sarahgop said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



Look...

I am sorry to have gotten caught up in his bullshit on this thread.

This thread is about numbers.  

Not opinions.  

Let's get back to data.


----------



## BWK (Apr 8, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


And your dumb ass ran from the post  #2682 question I asked of you. Lol! Are you so brain dead that you cannot see the irony of Trump's travel ban stupidity, or are you so weak for an answer, that running is all you've got?


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 8, 2020)

BWK said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



This thread is about numbers.

Get the fuck off if you are not going to discuss the numbers.


----------



## BWK (Apr 8, 2020)

sarahgop said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...


Ah yes,  post #2678 and #2679 were the questions that were asked of you that you never answered. Or couldn't? And so, what does that make you?


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 8, 2020)

sarahgop said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



I'll discuss true left wingers with you some time.

But not on this thread.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 8, 2020)

BWK said:


> sarahgop said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



Somebody who honors the OP and intent of the thread.

Fuck off.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 8, 2020)

Well, it looks like New York and New Jersey had another wonderful day of infection and death.  Still sitting on roughly 1/6th of all active GLOBAL cases.

On the good side, Italy, Spain, and Iran are showing downward trends in terms of new cases and new deaths.

The UK is still out and France is all over the map.

The U.S. (led by NY, NJ, MI, LA) still has a major problem.


----------



## BWK (Apr 8, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > sarahgop said:
> ...


  Ha, you're the idiot who responded, remember? And when that oven got too hot for you, you lost your shit. Lol! What a loser.


----------



## g5000 (Apr 8, 2020)

Today's count.

Total U.S. cases: 431,838

Total U.S. deaths: 14,768









						Track the Coronavirus Outbreak on Johns Hopkins Live Dashboard
					

Realtime infection and death data from five sources




					www.medpagetoday.com


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 8, 2020)

BWK said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



Keep trying asshole.

Every post has been reported as off-topic as you (as left wingers do) have no respect for rules when it suites your interest.

......lost your shit..... (look at you...a left winger....you know what happened...you are a left winger.......you are smart....you are left winger.....



See you in November asswipe.


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 8, 2020)

BWK said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



No faggy, your post #2682 is hypothetical, and based on insinuations. Do you have proof of anyone that traveled from China to Italy to US? You don't, because...

... the same day that travel ban was placed on China, travel ban was also placed on whole Europe without UK.


----------



## otto105 (Apr 8, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > 6,500 in New York/New Jersey you stupid fuck.
> ...




Being as smart as a rock is the goal of any trump family member.


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 8, 2020)

otto105 said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



If only you had a point.


----------



## otto105 (Apr 8, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...




And the reality is, no trump family member has ever reached the goal to be as smart as a rock.


----------



## BWK (Apr 8, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


"Hypothetical?" No one said it was confined to Italy by the way. It was an example. As for hypotheticals, I think we can safely cross that possibility out, seeing that New York has the most cases. In other words, initially installing a travel ban on China alone was a stupid maneuver and did not work.  And one other thing. A travel ban of any kind ran counter to his claim that this was a hoax. So why did he put one in to begin with? Because he's a fucking liar that's why. The guy fucked this up so bad, but so bad, not even the con artist Trump can fix this.


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 8, 2020)

BWK said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



"travel ban on China alone "

It wasn't travel ban on China alone, dunce. Just because you're repeating it over an over it doesn't makes it true.


----------



## otto105 (Apr 8, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...




trump never had a travel ban on Ghina.


----------



## Flopper (Apr 8, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


That's a good question but hard to answer?  One of the of the people from the CDC said it depends on how close you are to the infected person and for how long.  If you are within 6 feet of the person for 10 or 15 mins, your chances of being infected is very high compared to a person who just walks pass an infected person in a store.  It's about the concentration of virus that you exposed to..


----------



## Flopper (Apr 8, 2020)

james bond said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Shameless? Hahaha hahaha son you’re possessed
> ...


Test remain important but not near as important as in the containment phase.  The South Koreans did massive testing and quarantine in the early days of the spread of the virus. Any one that had even a causal contact with an infected person was tested.  The result was over 800 new cases a day was reduce to under 75 in just 3 weeks and they didn't shutdown the economy or use strong arm methods of the Chinese.  I think the US could have been just as successful in February and early March if there had been a plan, teams assemble and ready and sufficient resources available, none of which we had.


----------



## Flopper (Apr 8, 2020)

jc456 said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


It's the same as it always was, to find out who has the virus so they can be quarantined and alert other that have had close contact so they can do the same. At this stage it is only a mitigating factor.  In the early stages of the epidemic it was a vital step in stopping the spread of the virus.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 8, 2020)

7 states with less than 10 deaths.

14 states with less than 20 deaths (including the 7 above)

33 states with less than 100 deaths.

New York + New Jersey = 7,700 deaths.

Michgan 960 deaths.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 8, 2020)

Flopper said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



It really starts to feel like they have not been social distancing the way the rest of us have.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Apr 8, 2020)

These guys are dead 








						4 Famous Stores That May Not Survive Because of CCP Virus
					

They were once the giants of American retail, strong enough to survive wars, the Great Depression, the Great ...




					www.ntd.com
				




People have been anticipating thier demise forever ...especially  Penny's this could do it 
I knew all the buyers from Penny's...made a lot of money with them in90s and early 00's

Bad shape for a long time 

If yours lucky maybe I'll tell the story of why I was banned from ck offices 

Both uptown and downtown office lol


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 8, 2020)

otto105 said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



Correct, there was no travel ban on Ghina. That country exists in you head only.


----------



## james bond (Apr 8, 2020)

Flopper said:


> It's the same as it always was, to find out who has the virus so they can be quarantined and alert other that have had close contact so they can do the same. At this stage it is only a mitigating factor. In the early stages of the epidemic it was a vital step in stopping the spread of the virus.



Stanford Medicine is reasearching if COVID-19 came to the SF - Bay Area in fall of 2019.  They have results from testing that people have had COVID-19 earlier and that they have recovered.  It could explain the fewer cases and deaths in California.  They didn't build up immunity to it like other viruses, but having it earlier caused it to not be counted.  Maybe earlier they counted it as influenza (?).









						Study investigates if COVID-19 came to Calif. in fall 2019
					

Researchers at Stanford Medicine are working to find out what proportion of Californians have already had COVID-19. The new study could help policymakers make more informed decisions during the coronavirus pandemic.




					www.sfgate.com


----------



## Erinwltr (Apr 8, 2020)

Pogo said:


> A County Closes
> 
> >> Carolina Public Press also reported Tuesday that one North Carolina county has closed its borders and is now requiring residents to display permits. People wanting to get into Dare County need to show proof that they are permitted to be there while the statewide emergency lasts. The county, which is on the coast and is home to Manteo and the Outer Banks, does not have a confirmed case of the coronavirus right now. It is the only county in North Carolina to have made such a requirement at this time. <<​
> Recalls the old Candid Camera prank where they set up a roadblock and told motorists that Delaware was closed


Too funny.  I remember that.


----------



## Flopper (Apr 8, 2020)

james bond said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > It's the same as it always was, to find out who has the virus so they can be quarantined and alert other that have had close contact so they can do the same. At this stage it is only a mitigating factor. In the early stages of the epidemic it was a vital step in stopping the spread of the virus.
> ...


Maybe so


----------



## otto105 (Apr 8, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



Wrong, since trump's Ghina partial travel ban over 40K people have traveled from Ghina to a Merica, so it  can't be a travel ban.


----------



## james bond (Apr 8, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Maybe so



It would explain only 10 deaths there as of today.  I was wondering why San Francisco has so few deaths from COVID-19 for a city its size.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 8, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> You are a moron.
> 
> Since we started this stupid panic, over 500,000 Americans have died of other causes.



You keep saying this and it's stupid.

Let me try putting it in your terms.  Suppose that in a certain period of time, 2000 illegal immigrants cross the border and kill 2000 American citizens.

Would you blow off that significance by saying that x Americans have died in that time period to other causes?


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Apr 9, 2020)

I'm just gonna leave this here 





__





						Plastikov 3D-Printable AKM Receiver | DEFCAD
					






					defcad.com
				



Pass it around or not ...download or not ...


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 9, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Well, it looks like New York and New Jersey had another wonderful day of infection and death.  Still sitting on roughly 1/6th of all active GLOBAL cases.
> 
> On the good side, Italy, Spain, and Iran are showing downward trends in terms of new cases and new deaths.
> 
> ...



Try to imagine what that graph would look like without New York and New Jersey.

It would still be shit.


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 9, 2020)

otto105 said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > otto105 said:
> ...



Are you sure it was only 40K, and not a million?

You know you're lying. And I know it too.

When Trump declared emergency on Jan 31. this is what was covered.

*14 days quarantine* rules for US citizens entering the US from China (mandatory if entering from the Hubei province).
an order to *deny entry to foreigners *who have traveled to China within the past two weeks.
That order was based on CDC confirmation of first US case of human-to-human transmission from the day before, Jan 30. 

Before Jan 30, we were following WHO statement from Jan 14, based on China's lie that there are no transmissions from human-to-human.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 9, 2020)

Well, rubber room it is.


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 9, 2020)

As of end of day Eastern Time United States April 8, 2020:

*Infection Totals by Country:*

1. United States - 435,160
2. Spain - 148,220
3. Italy - 139,422
4. Germany - 113,296
5. France - 112,950
6. China - 81,865
7. Japan - 4,667

*Infection Totals by U.S. State:*

1. New York - 151,171
2. New Jersey - 47,437
3. California - 19,063
4. Pennsylvania - 16,239
5. Florida - 15,698
6. Washington - 9,342
7. West Virginia - 483


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 9, 2020)

March 24, 2020 - United States - 54,916
March 25, 2020 - United States - 68,489 - 24.7% increase
March 26, 2020 - United States - 85,594 - 24.97% increase
March 27, 2020 - United States - 104,256 - 21.8% increase
March 28, 2020 - United States - 123,776 - 18.7% increase
March 29, 2020 - United States - 142,224 - 14.9% increase
March 30, 2020 - United States - 164,266 - 15.5% increase
March 31, 2020 - United States - 188,578 - 14.8% increase
April 1, 2020 - United States - 215,300 - 14.2% increase
April 2, 2020 - United States - 245,193 - 13.9% increase
April 3, 2020 - United States - 277,475 - 13.2% increase
April 4, 2020 - United States - 311,635 - 12.3% increase
April 5, 2020 - United States - 336,830 - 8.1% increase
April 6, 2020 - United States - 367,629 - 9.1% increase
April 7, 2020 - United States - 400,540 - 9.0% increase
April 8, 2020 - United States - 435,160 - 8.6% increase


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 9, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> 7 states with less than 10 deaths.
> 
> 14 states with less than 20 deaths (including the 7 above)
> 
> ...


They are counting all deaths with Covid19 regardless if that was the cause of death.
You could have been killed in a car accident and that was the causing factor of your death if you had Covid19 they count that as Covid19 death.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 9, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> March 24, 2020 - United States - 54,916
> March 25, 2020 - United States - 68,489 - 24.7% increase
> March 26, 2020 - United States - 85,594 - 24.97% increase
> March 27, 2020 - United States - 104,256 - 21.8% increase
> ...


Seems the numbers may be a bit skewed








						Feds classifying all coronavirus patient deaths as ‘COVID-19’ deaths, regardless of cause
					

The federal government is classifying the deaths of patients infected with the coronavirus as COVID-19 deaths, regardless of any underlying health issues that could have contributed to the loss of …




					nypost.com


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Apr 9, 2020)

Lefteees ain't gonna like this one ...she definitely will make the organ donor list if she goes back to china 

Bonus ...Ugandan police chief loses his mind..


----------



## sarahgop (Apr 9, 2020)

Another  hospital with no patients. I am always right. Once the  already  dying  in hospitals have died there  is  no rush of  people  coming  in.


----------



## sarahgop (Apr 9, 2020)

More eveidence lockdowns dont  work. 
The state’s “unmitigated” model “projects” that without mitigation, the peak of 62,000 will occur (will HAVE OCCURED, to be more accurate) on March 22... 
Only Ohio didn’t *actually* issue a lockdown order until Monday, March 23. Yes, lockdowns  are such magic that they can PREVENT (theoretical) peaks that occurred before they were issued...


----------



## sarahgop (Apr 9, 2020)

And  of  course there was  no peak of  62,000 in any case. Since  i am superior  to the  model i should  be the  Ohio corona  czar.


----------



## BWK (Apr 9, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...


Off topic? Lol! Says the one who responded to an off topic post until he couldn't.


----------



## BWK (Apr 9, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


Lol! It was in the beginning dumb ass. And even then, it wasn't everyone. Why did Donald Trump exclude the UK from his coronavirus travel ban?


----------



## sarahgop (Apr 9, 2020)

Dr reveals how dishonest the corona death count is

Dr. Scott Jensen is both a physician and a Minnesota state senator. Yesterday he was interviewed by a local television station and dropped a bombshell: he, and presumably all other Minnesota doctors, got a seven-page letter from the Minnesota Department of Health that gave guidance on how to classify COVID-19 deaths. The letter said that if a patient died of, e.g., pneumonia, and was believed to have been exposed to COVID-19, the death certificate should say that COVID-19 was the cause of death even though the patient was never tested, or never tested positive, for that disease.


----------



## sarahgop (Apr 9, 2020)

I will no longer  be accepting  any corona death numbers since they are  phony.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 9, 2020)

Flopper said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > james bond said:
> ...


we're already quarantined.  there's no difference knowing or not.  right? no symptom, you're good.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 9, 2020)

sarahgop said:


> I will no longer  be accepting  any corona death numbers since they are  phony.


I stopped counting them two weeks ago.  My reason then was what can I do about it. yep, it's a number.  right or wrong, it's just a number.  nothing I can do, accept read it.  and then say So?


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 9, 2020)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > 7 states with less than 10 deaths.
> ...



Actually thousands of deaths from COVID19 are going unaccounted for because there is a lack of testing in the United States. So the real death toll from COVID19 is higher because of the failure of the Trump administration to make sure the United States had enough tests at the start of the crises.


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 9, 2020)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > March 24, 2020 - United States - 54,916
> ...



My chart counts confirmed infections from a test that has been administered. Its NOT counting any deaths.


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 9, 2020)

sarahgop said:


> I will no longer  be accepting  any corona death numbers since they are  phony.



People are dying in hospitals because there are too many patients and not enough health care workers. People are dying in the hallways before they even get hooked up to a monitor. Some hospitals can only put you on a ventilator after someone dies freeing it up for the next patient. There are also thousands of people that have died from coronavirus but don't get recorded as having died from it because they were never tested for it. What is happening in U.S. hospitals right now is a disgrace and shows the failure of the Trump Administration.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 9, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



And you can prove this how ?


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 9, 2020)

otto105 said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



And seems to be the unachievable goal of the left.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 9, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...


You don't attribute the cause of death to something else. If the source is unknown you put unknown cause


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 9, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > U2Edge said:
> ...


Your charts coming from the same people who I just said skew the numbers call me shocked


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 9, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> Were using Hydroxycloraquine here for those who test positive.


And if Wyoming doctors are prescribing it to asymptomatic people, they will be in trouble:









						Wyoming medical board warns about using malaria drugs for COVID - Buckrail - Jackson Hole, news
					

CASPER, Wyo. (AP) — The Wyoming Board of Medicine is warning physicians against hoarding and misusing a pair of drugs touted as potential treatments for the coronavirus, its executive director said. Kevin Bohnenblust told the Casper Star-Tribune the board met Thursday after hearing reports that...




					buckrail.com


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 9, 2020)

jc456 said:


> sarahgop said:
> 
> 
> > I will no longer  be accepting  any corona death numbers since they are  phony.
> ...



At the very beginning, Dr. Fauci, scared the public with the claim that corona virus is ten times than the seasonal flu. That alone created narrative adopted by media and left that pretty much rejects any other opinion that is not supportive of that initial claim. However, shortly after he quietly conceded in The New England Journal of Medicine, along with his co-author Dr. Redfield, who is the director of CDC, that for all they know, it may have a mortality rate comparable to that of the .1% of seasonal influenza. 

*Covid-19 — Navigating the Uncharted*

So, even their own position has changed, media, and social media is rejecting everyone with different opinions. The world recognized epidemiologists, virologists, and other medical experts testimonies have been conveniently omitted from the official narrative but who have been insisting from the outset that the fear mongering over COVID-19, grounded as it upon bogus assumptions, incomplete information, and falsehoods, is almost completely unwarranted.


----------



## otto105 (Apr 9, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



Here ya go sycophant. I even found it on a source in your little world.









						Report: 40K Land in U.S. from China Since Coronavirus Travel Ban
					

Nearly 40,000 people have landed in the United States from China on almost 280 flights since President Donald Trump's travel ban.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Pogo (Apr 9, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> As of end of day Eastern Time United States April 8, 2020:
> 
> *Infection Totals by Country:*
> 
> ...



AGAIN --- this list is BULLSHIT.  1-6 are correct but Japan was down at *#30, NOT #7*.  Actual #7 was Iran, with 64,586 cases,  WAY more than Japan.

The state list is also bullshit.  The ACTUAL list by state as of yesterday were:

1 NY
2 NJ
3 Michigan
4 California
5 Louisiana
6 Massachusetts
7 Pennsylvania

Florida, in the world or Reality, was *#8*, not #5, Washington was *#12*, not 6th, and West Virginia was *#45th.*

Told you about this yesterday.  QUIT POSTING BULLSHIT.


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 9, 2020)

otto105 said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > otto105 said:
> ...



Sycophant?

All what that article tells me is that President's order wasn't followed.


----------



## james bond (Apr 9, 2020)

Why is this forum in The Rubber Room now?


----------



## james bond (Apr 9, 2020)

*Is there an European COVID-19 virus?*

Italy, Spain, France, UK, and Germany are hit the worst in Europe.  There are more deaths there than anywhere else in the world right now.  Austria and Germany may lift their lockdown April 15th.  New York and New Jersey are getting the European COVID-19 and have the most amount of deaths.

"Despite examining different examples of the outbreak, researchers from both teams reached largely the same conclusions about its origins, the Times reported.

"The majority is clearly European," Dr. Harm van Bakel, a geneticist and co-author of the Icahn School's study, told the newspaper.

Travelers likely carrying the virus had already been arriving in New York from Europe before Jan. 31, when President Trump limited entry by foreign nationals who'd been in China and March 11, when the president announced plans to block travelers from most parts of Europe, the Times reported.

On March 19, the newspaper reported that travelers arriving from Europe - where outbreaks in Italy and Spain were severe - were being asked at New York's John F. Kennedy International Airport only if they had been to China or Iran, not if they had visited the hardest-hit nations in Europe.

"People were just oblivious," Dr. Adriana Heguy of the NYU research team told the Times.

Researchers need to track the history of the virus so they will be able to develop vaccines and modify them as the virus mutates into other forms, the report said." 









						New York-area coronavirus outbreak originated primarily in Europe, not China: report
					

Two separate studies show that the coronavirus outbreak in the New York City area – by far the most deadly in the U.S. – originated from Europe, not China, according to a report.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Pogo (Apr 9, 2020)

james bond said:


> *Is there an European COVID-19 virus?*
> 
> Italy, Spain, France, UK, and Germany are hit the worst in Europe.  There are more deaths there than anywhere else in the world right now.  Austria and Germany may lift their lockdown April 15th.  New York and New Jersey are getting the European COVID-19 and have the most amount of deaths.
> 
> ...



Why couldn't they have been coming cross-country from Seattle or California, where our first cases landed?  Seems to me there'd be at least as much traffic from the west coast as from Europe.


----------



## otto105 (Apr 9, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



Polly, you want a cracker?


----------



## otto105 (Apr 9, 2020)

sarahgop said:


> More eveidence lockdowns dont  work.
> The state’s “unmitigated” model “projects” that without mitigation, the peak of 62,000 will occur (will HAVE OCCURED, to be more accurate) on March 22...
> Only Ohio didn’t *actually* issue a lockdown order until Monday, March 23. Yes, lockdowns  are such magic that they can PREVENT (theoretical) peaks that occurred before they were issued...




Are you dense or dumb?


----------



## otto105 (Apr 9, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



Sycophant

You accused me of lying and stated that YOU KNEW it was a lie.

So, what did you not know and when did you realize that you didn't know it?


----------



## james bond (Apr 9, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Why couldn't they have been coming cross-country from Seattle or California, where our first cases landed? Seems to me there'd be at least as much traffic from the west coast as from Europe.



California wouldn't know if there are different strains.  Our testing is weeks behind.  We're using the CDC test kits with 3 tubes.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 9, 2020)

james bond said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Why couldn't they have been coming cross-country from Seattle or California, where our first cases landed? Seems to me there'd be at least as much traffic from the west coast as from Europe.
> ...



The question isn't about California -- it's about New York.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Apr 9, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


His feelings want it so and tell him so


----------



## otto105 (Apr 9, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



Additionally, the article tells you that the trump Ghina travel restriction was never a ban.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Apr 9, 2020)

Emotional investment in a false scenario is very difficult to dislodge
12 months from now, just like the ongoing Muller is still working delusion, 50 million liberals will declare that 65,000 did not die but rather 1.7-2.2 million did because that’s the emotional investment material that was fed to them and they gobbled it down and now it’s ingrained in them.


----------



## otto105 (Apr 9, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> Emotional investment in a false scenario is very difficult to dislodge
> 12 months from now, just like the ongoing Muller is still working delusion, 50 million liberals will declare that 65,000 did not die but rather 1.7-2.2 million did because that’s the emotional investment material that was fed to them and they gobbled it down and now it’s ingrained in them.



Ha, 12 months from now sycophants will still be saying that trump was the greatest 1-term president ever because a lower level of education prevents critical thinking.


----------



## james bond (Apr 9, 2020)

Pogo said:


> The question isn't about California -- it's about New York.



Coronaviruses have been around for a while.  We had the first of COVID-19 start in Wuhan.  I'm pretty sure California got the Wuhan one because of where it broke out while we were still in containment.  It was from people traveling back from China.  The New York one is coming from Europe version and it sounds nastier.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 9, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> Emotional investment in a false scenario is very difficult to dislodge


Yes, we have been trying to tell you cultists this for 2 months, now.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 9, 2020)

james bond said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > The question isn't about California -- it's about New York.
> ...



Okay so I'll start over again.

---- HOW do they know --- IN NEW YORK --- that they didn't get it from cross-country travel out of Washington and California (INTO New York), rather than from intercontinental travel from Europe?


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 9, 2020)

otto105 said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > otto105 said:
> ...



You want to make Trump responsible for people still coming from China, when he clearly issued the ban on time. Whose fault is that his order wasn't followed, dweeb?

Are those who arrived after ban is issued screened? If not, whose fault is that?


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 9, 2020)

otto105 said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > otto105 said:
> ...



It doesn't.


----------



## james bond (Apr 9, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Okay so I'll start over again.
> 
> ---- HOW do they know --- IN NEW YORK --- that they didn't get it from cross-country travel out of Washington and California (INTO New York), rather than from intercontinental travel from Europe?



Why are you asking me and why point the finger at Washington and California ?

During containment, there was very little of people who had COVID-19 go from California to New York, if any.  Even if there were, are you going to believe a few of those people would cause what happened in NY and NJ?  Why don't you believe the article that the strain in NY and NJ is an European version.  That fits the other countries in Europe being hit the hardest including the UK.  It means we start tracking for different COVID-19 strains.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 9, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


the question would be how does the travel ban get enforced? It seems to me, if the president of the US said travel ban, then underlings would need to obey the ban.  Is he saying that didn't happen?  if not, how is any of that on trump then?


----------



## Pogo (Apr 9, 2020)

james bond said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Okay so I'll start over again.
> ...



Because Washington and California were where it first appeared.  It stands to reason that cross-country travel to New York, which was and is both unrestricted and busy, should have brought some silent carriers.  It seems more likely that wherever your first cases show up, they're going to spread where they travel.  Certainly NYC is a major destination for travel from Europe but it's also a major destination for travel from the West Coast.

What you posted earlier seems to want to ignore the latter and single out Europe.  That's not logical.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Apr 9, 2020)

james bond said:


> Why is this forum in The Rubber Room now?



One reason is to remind us that many of us may be sent to the rubber room eventually due to Covid-19.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Apr 9, 2020)

Now we have the dishonor of the virus and the dishonor of posting in the Rubber Room. Double dishonor.

What's next?


----------



## jc456 (Apr 9, 2020)

Pogo said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


that doesn't explain the difference in counts between the two states, California and NY?


----------



## Flopper (Apr 9, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


That is not what the China said. The actually quote is, "“Preliminary investigations conducted by the Chinese authorities have found no clear evidence of human-to-human transmission of the novel #coronavirus (2019-nCoV) identified in #Wuhan, #China,”   They did not say, there are no transmission from human to human', only that they have found no clear evidence.


sarahgop said:


> Dr reveals how dishonest the corona death count is
> 
> Dr. Scott Jensen is both a physician and a Minnesota state senator. Yesterday he was interviewed by a local television station and dropped a bombshell: he, and presumably all other Minnesota doctors, got a seven-page letter from the Minnesota Department of Health that gave guidance on how to classify COVID-19 deaths. The letter said that if a patient died of, e.g., pneumonia, and was believed to have been exposed to COVID-19, the death certificate should say that COVID-19 was the cause of death even though the patient was never tested, or never tested positive, for that disease.


During February and March the lack of test kits resulted in a number of Covid 19 cases being admitted that were untested.  In the middle of an epidemic of patients with pneumonia symptoms, determining whether a patient has a strain of a virus that has no cure is not a priority.  Doctors could perform procedures to confirm  Covid 19 but there would no need if the outcome did not dictate different treatments.

When most of the pneumonia cases have been confirmed to be covid 19 in a covid 19 epidemic and you have a couple of cases untested with exactly the same symptoms with exposure to the virus, then that is most probably the cause. In short, If it looks like a duck, swims like a duck, and quacks like a duck, then it probably _is_ a duck.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 9, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > otto105 said:
> ...


so dude, you're going to semantics now?  too fking funny. Potatoe, potato


----------



## Flopper (Apr 9, 2020)

james bond said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > The question isn't about California -- it's about New York.
> ...


Epidemiologist say the hardest contacts to track down are those of international travelers because they can expose hundreds if not thousands of strangers as they go through security check points, crowed airports, trains, buses, etc.  Just locating people with close contacts such as passengers in joining seats, people who shared cabs, and restaurant tables can turn out to be impossible.


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 9, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Are you sure it was only 40K, and not a million?
> ...



"there is no clear evidence"

Said Chinese. 

Then why China locked down whole province? 



Flopper said:


> During February and March the lack of test kits resulted in a number of Covid 19 cases being admitted that were untested.  In the middle of an epidemic of patients with pneumonia symptoms, determining whether a patient has a strain of a virus that has no cure is not a priority.  Doctors could perform procedures to confirm  Covid 19 but there would no need if the outcome did not dictate different treatments.
> 
> When most of the pneumonia cases have been confirmed to be covid 19 in a covid 19 epidemic and you have a couple of cases untested with exactly the same symptoms with exposure to the virus, then that is most probably the cause. In short, If it looks like a duck, swims like a duck, and quacks like a duck, then it probably _is_ a duck.



You can get pneumonia from flu too. Isn't it interesting that pneumonia caused by flu death rate is cut in half comparing to last year, just about time when COVID-19 started? Does it mean that people stop dying from flu, just like that? If nothing, we found cure for flu... it's called COVID-19.

It seems that this COVID-19 hysteria came just in time to crash economy before the elections.


----------



## james bond (Apr 9, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Because Washington and California were where it first appeared.  It stands to reason that cross-country travel to New York, which was and is both unrestricted and busy, should have brought some silent carriers.  It seems more likely that wherever your first cases show up, they're going to spread where they travel.  Certainly NYC is a major destination for travel from Europe but it's also a major destination for travel from the West Coast.
> 
> What you posted earlier seems to want to ignore the latter and single out Europe.  That's not logical.



AFAIK, the ones we have on the West coast are the COVID-19 from China.  However, we haven't tested enough to know if there are ones from Europe.  I doubt the ones from Washington and California are what caused the two research findings in New York, NJ, and Europe.  They would have been able to tell if they were.

I've been to LaGuardia; it is a zoo.  The research evidence is this is a different version from Europe.  It came from a traveler coming back from Europe.  Fox News was one of the early ones to break this.  There was also this one from NYT -  Most New York Coronavirus Cases Came From Europe, Genomes Show.


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 9, 2020)

james bond said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Because Washington and California were where it first appeared.  It stands to reason that cross-country travel to New York, which was and is both unrestricted and busy, should have brought some silent carriers.  It seems more likely that wherever your first cases show up, they're going to spread where they travel.  Certainly NYC is a major destination for travel from Europe but it's also a major destination for travel from the West Coast.
> ...



If true, the corona virus that's killing NYers seems to be far more potent.

Well, why don't we do something that was done in past in different contest, by FDR, and relocate residents of New York, New Jersey, Detroit (for start) to camps, to prevent them from endangering lives of remaining American population. Since left, even today, are defending what FDR did back then, I'm sure they won't have anything against if we do it today.


----------



## james bond (Apr 9, 2020)

Flopper said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



This was during containment, so we have a good idea of what counties they went to.  After it became impossible, then we went to mitigation.  In California, we don't have enough varying samples to test.  It appears that the East coast researchers have more samples to test with and can find common ground with the genome database on COVID-19.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Apr 9, 2020)

otto105 said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > Emotional investment in a false scenario is very difficult to dislodge
> ...


He wins 65-35 and libs cry and create another hoax.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Apr 9, 2020)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Now we have the dishonor of the virus and the dishonor of posting in the Rubber Room. Double dishonor.
> 
> What's next?




Could of been my fault ...I posted something very very very naughty 
I did it as a public service since theirs a yuge run on boom sticks by normies and gun grabbing hypocrite leftards


----------



## otto105 (Apr 9, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > WEATHER53 said:
> ...



See what I mean.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 9, 2020)

Motherfucker.......

U.S. at 1,650 deaths.

New York + New Jersey = 1,000

Michagan = 1,000.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 9, 2020)

Cali has 500 deaths total.

OMB....THE SKY IS FALLING.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 9, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Isn't it interesting that pneumonia caused by flu death rate is cut in half comparing to last year, just about time when COVID-19 started?


Not really, no. It isnt. For one, covid-19 didn't start across the entire country at the same time, so your implied point is bunk. Second, seasonal flu varies year to year. Every year.


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 9, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't it interesting that pneumonia caused by flu death rate is cut in half comparing to last year, just about time when COVID-19 started?
> ...



While it's true that seasonal flu varies year to year, I'm skeptical that THIS year number is less than half of what we had in 10 previous years.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 9, 2020)

Still hitting 30k+ new cases each day.  Deaths are approaching another 2,000.  

It sure would be nice if these numbers started dropping.  Looks like they're staying around the same levels.


----------



## Likkmee (Apr 9, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > otto105 said:
> ...


Peking duck.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 9, 2020)

Spain levels out a little.

Italy still on the decline.

France takes one to the balls (in terms of deaths).


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 9, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> While it's true that seasonal flu varies year to year, I'm skeptical that THIS year number is less than half of what we had in 10 previous years.


Skepticism would involve an examination of the evidence. For one, we expect flu cases to drop in light of social distancing measures. Second, people who may have gotten pneumonia from the flu may be getting it from the covid-19 virus. And we know that the pneumonia from this virus is worse.

What are you implying?


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 9, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > While it's true that seasonal flu varies year to year, I'm skeptical that THIS year number is less than half of what we had in 10 previous years.
> ...



OK, let me ask you. Does our bodies create anti-bodies regardless if flu or COVID?


----------



## BWK (Apr 9, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


Yea, if you are talking about the flu. Coronavirus is not the flu.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 9, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


No, just make your point.


----------



## BWK (Apr 9, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > While it's true that seasonal flu varies year to year, I'm skeptical that THIS year number is less than half of what we had in 10 previous years.
> ...


He doesn't know what he is saying. These toads still think Coronavirus is the flu.


----------



## BWK (Apr 9, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


He doesn't know what his point is. That's the whole problem.


----------



## BWK (Apr 9, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


Watch the news you idiot.


----------



## BWK (Apr 9, 2020)

otto105 said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > Emotional investment in a false scenario is very difficult to dislodge
> ...


Amen to that.


----------



## BWK (Apr 9, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> Emotional investment in a false scenario is very difficult to dislodge
> 12 months from now, just like the ongoing Muller is still working delusion, 50 million liberals will declare that 65,000 did not die but rather 1.7-2.2 million did because that’s the emotional investment material that was fed to them and they gobbled it down and now it’s ingrained in them.


Less than twelve months from now, Trump can be indicted for obstruction of justice, courtesy of the Mueller report.


----------



## BWK (Apr 9, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > otto105 said:
> ...


Trump's travel ban from the beginning was a joke. It never really was a travel ban, which is why Trump is to blame. He never really enforced a travel ban that made any difference. He failed miserably, and thousands have died because of it;   Trump never actually banned flights from China or Europe. Why?

*he Trump administration did impose travel restrictions between China and the U.S., and later Europe and the U.S., but both actions have loopholes large enough to fly a 777 through. In the case of China, on Jan. 31 — weeks after it was known that the coronavirus was a serious problem — the administration restricted travel for “foreign nationals who had been in China in the last 14 days.”

That means that Americans — just as capable as carrying and transmitting a contagious viral infection as foreigners — had free passage between China and the U.S. And so daily flights between China and the U.S. continued. (And yes, even these limited restrictions were slammed as being too punitive at the time.)

The Trump administration’s alleged Europe travel ban, announced to much fanfare earlier this month, is similarly weak. It too exempts Americans from any restrictions whatsoever, and the screening that returning Americans have been subjected to at airports has been laughably weak. Passengers have been given a form to fill out (which many travelers have reported aren’t even being collected), waved through immigration, and then simply urged to self-quarantine. It’s like the honor system, but for containing a deadly pandemic.



Why did the Trump administration impose flight restrictions so flaccid and loophole-ridden that they were useless to stop the spread? I tried for days to get an on-the-record comment describing and defending the policy from the State Department, but yielded nothing. Nor would anyone from the Health and Human Services Department, which announced the China restrictions in the first place, respond to multiple requests for comment.

With officialdom refusing to defend the policy, I turned to Michael Doran, a senior fellow at the Hudson Institute who has praised the Trump administration. Mr. Doran, it turned out, had mistakenly believed there was a total flight ban with China until I corrected him.

“I think in the U.S., Britain and Israel, where people value personal freedom, this kind of half measure is better, because it doesn’t raise civil liberty concerns, yet raises awareness. So you achieve part of your goal through administrative action and part through people, once their awareness is activated, engaging in self-limiting behavior,” he said. “Look at me. I follow the news and I mistakenly thought it was a more restrictive ban than it actually was. That kind of misinformation did a lot of good work for us.”

There was a point at which a true flight ban might have prevented, or at least slowed, the spread to the U.S. At this point, it would likely be useless. The coronavirus is firmly embedded in the U.S. We already have the third-largest number of confirmed cases of any country, and this is with only limited testing being done.
*
Trump and his administration  are responsible for loss of life because of civil liberties concerns. They dropped the ball. This is what idiots do.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 9, 2020)

BWK said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > U2Edge said:
> ...



Go fuck yourself, you moron.

Do you enjoy being seen as the board dumbass ?


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 9, 2020)

BWK said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



Perfect Monday-Morning Quarterbacking by the board asshole.

"firmly imbedded in the U.S.".....

That is funny....

15 states with less than 20 deaths total.

33 states with less than 100 deaths total.

New York and New Jersey not listening to their left wing governors......and fucking themselves.

Trump !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Trump !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Trump !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The whole country is dying.

OMG.


----------



## Fed Starving (Apr 9, 2020)

A hair under 100,000 deaths.  Much more serious than I thought this would be.


----------



## BWK (Apr 9, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...


Don't be such a sore loser.  Think of your blood pressure.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 9, 2020)

BWK said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



Coming from the black knight ?



You find a doctor to help you pull your head out of your ass yet ?


----------



## sarahgop (Apr 9, 2020)

The emergency  will never end, lol

Washington State shuts down its COVID field hospital. Total patient count: Zero. The move is “”aimed at helping another state with a more significant need...” Good luck with that.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 9, 2020)

otto105 said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > Emotional investment in a false scenario is very difficult to dislodge
> ...


1 term president lol and you base that on what?


----------



## Flopper (Apr 9, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


"No clear evidence of human-to-human transmission" does not mean "there are no transmission from human to human'.  That is not just semantics.  That is a misrepresentation.


----------



## Flopper (Apr 9, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


It means people with the flu are staying home.  In March, the last place in the world you would want to be is an emergency room or a hospital.


----------



## sarahgop (Apr 9, 2020)

Alex Berenson

@AlexBerenson
·
9m

Turns out the Icelandic #COVID data shows almost the exact fatality rate of the new German data: about 1 in 300 - 6 deaths in 1648 positive tests). Somewhat worse than the flu, though other data suggests the flu is much MORE dangerous to the young. https://covid.is/data

THAT sounds about right. 0.3%


----------



## jc456 (Apr 9, 2020)

Flopper said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


Potatoe, potato


----------



## jc456 (Apr 9, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


Why?


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 9, 2020)

BWK said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



And where have I said that is?


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 9, 2020)

BWK said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



I do know what I am saying, but you're trying to spin it into something I haven't said.


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 9, 2020)

BWK said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



You're to stupid to see what my point is.


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 9, 2020)

otto105 said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > Emotional investment in a false scenario is very difficult to dislodge
> ...


----------



## BWK (Apr 9, 2020)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > WEATHER53 said:
> ...


The worst response to a disaster in US history.


----------



## BWK (Apr 9, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


Well naturally. If you don't know, how can anyone else?


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 9, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



The answer is actually - yes. If you get infected with influenza (flu), or if you get vaccine, your immune system develop antibodies that fights virus protein. 
The same thing happens with corona virus, except, since is new virus, immune system develops antibodies that are killing type II cells in your lungs, and not virus itself.

In case of flu, if your immune system can't fight it, you may develop pneumonia, which builds up fluid in your alveoli's. You don't actually die of pneumonia, you die from ARDS, with no oxygen exchange, and without ventilator, you die. As much I was reading about it, the same thing happens with COVID-19, that attacks different cells in your lungs, but the outcome is pretty much the same, fluid build up, ARDS, no oxygen, no ventilator, you die. 

I know it's too much info for your little brain, so I'll take it slowly, if you got it this far, I'll tell you reason why I asked you the question in the first place.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 9, 2020)

Coronavirus traces found in Massachusetts wastewater at levels far higher than expected
					

Coronavirus was detected in Massachusetts sewage at higher levels than expected, suggesting there are many more undiagnosed patients than previously known, according to a new study. Researchers fro…




					nypost.com


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 9, 2020)

Manonthestreet said:


> Coronavirus traces found in Massachusetts wastewater at levels far higher than expected
> 
> 
> Coronavirus was detected in Massachusetts sewage at higher levels than expected, suggesting there are many more undiagnosed patients than previously known, according to a new study. Researchers fro…
> ...



This shit (pardon the pun) is just starting.

The fuckers on the left can't get enough of it.  

They can and should eat shit.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Apr 9, 2020)

It may have been in the air for everybody just like pollen


----------



## james bond (Apr 10, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> It may have been in the air for everybody just like pollen



I tell you the scared libs are farked.  They have to breath like everyone else, too.









						Coronavirus lockdown measures to stay in place after Government make decision
					

Brits will have to continue social distancing and stay indoors as we wait for the coronavirus outbreak to peak, Dominic Raab told media at today's press briefing




					www.dailystar.co.uk


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Apr 10, 2020)

james bond said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > It may have been in the air for everybody just like pollen
> ...



Itll be much easier for globo homo inc to keep western euros indoors with thier shops closed 
Hopefully we dont make the same mistake here in the u.s.a


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 10, 2020)

March 24, 2020 - United States - 54,916
March 25, 2020 - United States - 68,489 - 24.7% increase
March 26, 2020 - United States - 85,594 - 24.97% increase
March 27, 2020 - United States - 104,256 - 21.8% increase
March 28, 2020 - United States - 123,776 - 18.7% increase
March 29, 2020 - United States - 142,224 - 14.9% increase
March 30, 2020 - United States - 164,266 - 15.5% increase
March 31, 2020 - United States - 188,578 - 14.8% increase
April 1, 2020 - United States - 215,300 - 14.2% increase
April 2, 2020 - United States - 245,193 - 13.9% increase
April 3, 2020 - United States - 277,475 - 13.2% increase
April 4, 2020 - United States - 311,635 - 12.3% increase
April 5, 2020 - United States - 336,830 - 8.1% increase
April 6, 2020 - United States - 367,629 - 9.1% increase
April 7, 2020 - United States - 400,540 - 9.0% increase
April 8, 2020 - United States - 435,160 - 8.6% increase
April 9, 2020 - United States - 468,895 - 7.8% increase


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 10, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> March 24, 2020 - United States - 54,916
> March 25, 2020 - United States - 68,489 - 24.7% increase
> March 26, 2020 - United States - 85,594 - 24.97% increase
> March 27, 2020 - United States - 104,256 - 21.8% increase
> ...



Look at how the rate of increase is declining.

Except that New York and New Jersey are not.

This whole lockdown bullshit is just that....bullshit.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 10, 2020)

BWK said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > otto105 said:
> ...


lol sure in your TDS influenced mind I bet you wished it happened 
You cannot make a sound case to support your delusion 
Hell TDS'er Obama's response to N1H1 REALLY SLOW





						CDC Novel H1N1 Flu | The 2009 H1N1 Pandemic: Summary Highlights, April 2009-April 2010
					






					www.cdc.gov


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 10, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > March 24, 2020 - United States - 54,916
> ...


Funny shit the death toll isn't as high as first predicted and now they must use the confirmed cases count


----------



## luchitociencia (Apr 10, 2020)

sarahgop said:


> This is another quite fascinating  chart  from the CDC. It shows all US deaths weekly  in the  US. And please draw your attention once again to that  red  line  representing  2019/20. All of a sudden as corona  deaths are rising, all other deaths  have a  plunge that cant  be explained by  a  normal margin of  error. It can however  be explained by  also assuming  other deaths  like cancer and  heart disease  may be also coded as  corona  deaths. case  closed and shut. No state should  be closed  down for  a  phony  crisis. I will post  later the  head  of italian ministry  of health saying the  same thing  is  occuring  in italy Case Closed.


 Since my first messages about this virus, I wrote I noticed the virus might be "smart" to spread out everywhere no matter about cold or warm weather, but the virus itself is WEAK.

I have been obeying against my will and awareness the governments orders imposed as measurements to "combat" the virus, but in base of my perception of the virus effects on humans, I considered unnecessary the extreme steps taken by most governments of the world.

Here in the US, it appears president Trump was trying to avoid the common attacks by Democrats and other lunatics whom- as expected- will use any misstep to judge him and push the finishing of his administration. I has been observing in president Trump a kind of skepticism as well about how dangerous the virus was presented, and no once but in few occasions he was giving hope the extreme measurements to be taken away sooner then expected. 

The current extreme measurements are a copy of pandemics shown in movies and documentaries. And here is the irony when the "phony crisis" mentioned by you is shown with extraordinary evidence.

A REAL crisis due to a pandemic is observed in historical records where people were afraid of death and entire societies used masks and were scare of contracting the  disease and die, like if the disease was capable to pass thru doors and walls. In movies, people are shown also as scaring for their lives.

But, at the current moment, in the middle of this "crisis", you can observe lots of people inside their homes, all right, but singing, making funny stuff, drinking, taking it easy and publishing it online. What a "crisis"! Yeah!

Outside, in the middle of the "crisis", people going outside jogging, playing, etc. 

In my opinion the measures were completely wrong, the ones to be protected were the older, the ones with serious health problems, and the cigarette and marijuana smokers, all of them who are candidates to be affected severely by the Corona virus. The rest of people should be working normally and business running as usual.

The worst out coming from all this fuss created around the Corona virus is already a sad fact. The first speeches given by the government were to combat and kill the "enemy", today the only speech given is "to slow the spread".


----------



## luchitociencia (Apr 10, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Take away New York and New Jersey, and the United States STILL has the most active cases in the world.  Even without those two states, still nearly double the country with the next most amount of cases.
> 
> How convenient that you want to blame everyone except for Trump.



Perhaps New York and New Jersey are States with more weak people due to smoking, bad diet, greater senior population, etc. Then, the virus will cause them greater serious effects and more people will ask to be tested. 

In reality the infected by the virus in the whole US might be millions of people, but the great majority has felt a light head pressure, a one or two days diarrhea, soft cough attacks taken as "pollen allergy", etc, and their inmmune system took care of this WEAK Corona virus, and no one knew about it.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 10, 2020)

We passed Spain in deaths and we're closing in on Italy.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 10, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > March 24, 2020 - United States - 54,916
> ...



Do you have numbers for the rate of increase in New York and New Jersey?


----------



## Flopper (Apr 10, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


Apparently, you don't know what an ER has been like in the major cities.  You can spend hours waiting to be admitted to the ER and then spend hours waiting to see a doctor only to be told to go home and contact your family doctor.  People are being told that if you have flu like symptoms don't go to the ER, contact your doctor.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 10, 2020)

Flopper said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


can't they just call the ER and see if they are busy? hmmmm if my condition was critical, I'm going to the hospital.  you I guess would just die.


----------



## Flopper (Apr 10, 2020)

luchitociencia said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Take away New York and New Jersey, and the United States STILL has the most active cases in the world.  Even without those two states, still nearly double the country with the next most amount of cases.
> ...


Neither diarrhea nor headaches are common symptoms of Covid 19.

New York City is one of the healthiest cities the country coming at 12th and their smoking rate is below the national average.  It's an epicenter for the virus due primarily to population density.   New York City has a population density of 32,000 people per square mile and 63,000 in Manhattan.  By Comparison, Kansas City has a population density of 264 people per square mile.

The clustering of people that makes our great cities more innovative and productive also makes them, and us, vulnerable to infectious disease. Although population density is certainly not the only factor it is certainly a major factor.  New York City is the most visited city in the country with over 65 million tourist a year coming from every city and town in the US as well as the world, insures the city will be an epicenter of any major pandemic.


----------



## Flopper (Apr 10, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


There are essential no ER's in major cities that are not busy.  In almost any large hospital today, if you call the ER you will end up talking to a helpline nurse or an intake nurse who will ask for your symptoms.  If they are flu like and you are not having an excessive high fever, chest pains, or difficulty breathing, you will be referred to your family doctor.  That is what's happening in my area and I would assume it is the same in cities that are being hit hard by the virus. 

Flu cases are not being recorded for two reasons.  First the social distancing we are using to stop the spread of  Covid 19 also stops the spread of the flu.  Secondly, flu cases are just not being reported because people are staying home.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 10, 2020)

Flopper said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


and what I said.  so what.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 10, 2020)

Flopper said:


> luchitociencia said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


on the outside of the pack of cigarettes, it says "*SURGEON GENERAL'S WARNING*: *Smoking* Causes Lung Cancer, Heart Disease, Emphysema, and May Complicate Pregnancy. ... *SURGEON GENERAL'S WARNING*: *Smoking* by Pregnant Women May Result in Fetal Injury, Premature Birth, and Low Birth Weight. *SURGEON GENERAL'S WARNING*: Cigarette *Smoke* Contains Carbon Monoxide."  People still smoke.  you expect everyone to go along with this hoax you're sadly mistaken.  I ain't hopping into any wagon or rail car.  maybe you will huh?  you just accept the government's orders.  not I.  i live in the US and we have rights to assemble, it doesn't say anything more on that right.  doesn't state unless a mayor says you can't   just doesn't. 

Amendment I
Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof; or abridging the freedom of speech, or of the press; or the *right* of the people peaceably to *assemble*, and to petition the government for a redress of grievances. It also guarantees the right of citizens to assemble peaceably and to petition their government.   " no where does it say unless a mayor or governor or president says so.  so fk off.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 10, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> We passed Spain in deaths and we're closing in on Italy.


keeping rooting.  you're doing great work.  you'll get us there yet.  then what?


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 10, 2020)

jc456 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > We passed Spain in deaths and we're closing in on Italy.
> ...



What part of my statement are you misinterpreting to think that I'm rooting for death?

Can you point me to those specific words of mine?  Or are you confused again and seeing something that's not actually there?


----------



## Pogo (Apr 10, 2020)

Good for us, we've passed the 2½ million mark on testing.  Still a long way to go.




Country,
OtherTotal
CasesNew
CasesTotal
DeathsNew
DeathsTotal
RecoveredActive
CasesSerious,
CriticalTot Cases/
1M popDeaths/
1M popTotal
TestsTests/
1M popWorld1,685,533+81,881102,099+6,407375,2211,208,21349,77421613.1USA493,426+24,86018,331+1,64026,783448,31210,8961,491552,502,6437,561Spain157,053+3,83115,970+52355,66885,4157,3713,359342355,0007,593Italy147,577+3,95118,849+57030,45598,2733,4972,441312906,86414,999France124,869+7,12013,197+98724,93286,7407,0041,913202333,8075,114Germany121,045+2,8102,728+12153,91364,4044,8951,445331,317,88715,730China81,907+423,336+177,4551,116144572UK73,758+8,6818,958+98013564,6651,5591,086132316,8364,667Iran68,192+1,9724,232+12235,46528,4953,96981250242,5682,888Turkey47,029+4,7471,006+982,42343,6001,66755812307,2103,643Belgium26,667+1,6843,019+4965,56818,0801,2782,30126084,2487,269Switzerland24,551+5001,002+5411,10012,4493862,837116178,50020,625Netherlands23,097+1,3352,511+11525020,3361,4241,348147101,5345,926Canada22,046+1,281556+475,83415,65651858415370,3159,812


----------



## james bond (Apr 10, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> the same thing happens with COVID-19



What I heard was COVID-19 attaches with its coronas to your ACE2 inhibitor of your cells in the respiratory tract and kills a cell.  This triggers the antibodies response that you mention.  The COVID-19 virus has the ability to trick your cell into helping it get inside the cell.   It uses an enzyme called furin that is present in your cells to break the protein spikes in half, allowing the spikes to then guide the virus into your cells. Thus, it's easier for COVID-19 to trigger your body's response.  Then the virus uses your  cell ability to make a copy of itself.  It uses you cell to propagate itself.  I've heard this propagation gets into your lungs to block the ventilator tube from going in or cause other problems the ER doctors have to deal with.  Wi th the onset of ARDS, one doesn't have a good chance for recovery.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 10, 2020)

32,313 new cases today.
1,946 new deaths today.

We have been hovering around 30-33k new cases each day and around 2k new deaths each day.

It doesn't look like the rate of increase is getting better, but at least the rate of increase isn't getting any worse.  I think (hope).  Still kind of early and the numbers can get worse.

Things are still getting worse because we're adding a shit-load of new cases each day (and deaths), but the rate isn't getting worse.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Apr 10, 2020)

45 people under the age of 65 died from Corona solely  today.
Shut down a Nation
Sure.


----------



## james bond (Apr 10, 2020)

15% COVID-19 infection rate.

3.7% mortality rate.

We probably could live with these numbers if the virus was left unchecked unless you're one of the unfortunate to get it.  The caveat is small sample size.

Assuming they tested the Euro virus.








						COVID antibody test in German town shows 15 percent infection rate | Spectator USA
					

A team at the University of Bonn has tested a randomized sample of 1,000 residents of the German town of Gangelt and found a 15 percent infection rate




					spectator.us


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 10, 2020)

2,000 deaths today.

New York + New Jersey = 1,000

Michigan ==> 200

Mass + Conn + Penn ==>275

The rest of the country could give a shit.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 10, 2020)

Spain and Italy continue to look stable....but decline is slow.

France takes another shot to the nuts.  And their data just looks weird.

Not a good day in the U.K.

Sweden is not doing as well as Finland and Norway but certainly seems acceptable to me.


----------



## Fed Starving (Apr 10, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Look at how the rate of increase is declining.
> 
> Except that New York and New Jersey are not.
> 
> This whole lockdown bullshit is just that....bullshit.


The lockdown works well in cities that aren't overcrowded. New York is still too spaceless even during lockdown to be effective enough to prevent the spread of the coronavirus.


----------



## Dragonlady (Apr 10, 2020)

Flopper said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



JC456 is not an American and has no idea how American emergency wards function.


----------



## Dragonlady (Apr 10, 2020)

Fed Starving said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Look at how the rate of increase is declining.
> ...



It's public transit.  The whole public transit systems in big cities are cattle cars during rush hour.  Once I left the city and stopped taking public transit, I hardly ever got colds or the flu.  During the SARS outbreak in Toronto in 2003, I took cabs to and from work.  I refused to get on the cattle cars.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 10, 2020)

Wow, just 100 deaths behind Italy now.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 10, 2020)

And we have over half a million cases.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 10, 2020)

The Pandemic: Where We Stand Now
					

The Wuhan virus appears to be peaking, both globally and in the U.S. The much-maligned University of Washington IHME model says that U.S. deaths should have peaked today, and are expected to decline hereafter. Given that model's track record, no one is taking it to the bank. But it is an...




					www.powerlineblog.com


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 10, 2020)

Data is all over the map.

And we still don't know if we are counting correctly.

Deaths...due to Corona....

Actual cases....not enough testing....

All data is suspect.

And we are killing our economy (but the stock market seems O.K.).


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 10, 2020)

New York and New Jersey have 1/2 of our active cases.

They have over 1/2 of our deaths.

Throw Detroit in there...and the percentage go much higher.


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 11, 2020)

March 24, 2020 - United States - 54,916
March 25, 2020 - United States - 68,489 - 24.7% increase
March 26, 2020 - United States - 85,594 - 24.97% increase
March 27, 2020 - United States - 104,256 - 21.8% increase
March 28, 2020 - United States - 123,776 - 18.7% increase
March 29, 2020 - United States - 142,224 - 14.9% increase
March 30, 2020 - United States - 164,266 - 15.5% increase
March 31, 2020 - United States - 188,578 - 14.8% increase
April 1, 2020 - United States - 215,300 - 14.2% increase
April 2, 2020 - United States - 245,193 - 13.9% increase
April 3, 2020 - United States - 277,475 - 13.2% increase
April 4, 2020 - United States - 311,635 - 12.3% increase
April 5, 2020 - United States - 336,830 - 8.1% increase
April 6, 2020 - United States - 367,629 - 9.1% increase
April 7, 2020 - United States - 400,540 - 9.0% increase
April 8, 2020 - United States - 435,160 - 8.6% increase
April 9, 2020 - United States - 468,895 - 7.8% increase
April 10, 2020 - United States - 502,876 - 7.3% increase


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 11, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> March 24, 2020 - United States - 54,916
> March 25, 2020 - United States - 68,489 - 24.7% increase
> March 26, 2020 - United States - 85,594 - 24.97% increase
> March 27, 2020 - United States - 104,256 - 21.8% increase
> ...



If you show the actual differential, you'll see the actual number staying pretty steady.  As a percentage of the whole (and keep in mind these are total cases.....we have about 45,000 resolved cases) they will decrease because the whole is getting larger.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 11, 2020)

Good site where you can go and get individual state information:



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/2020/national/coronavirus-us-cases-deaths/
		


Example:


----------



## Mindful (Apr 11, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Wow, just 100 deaths behind Italy now.



But there's more of you than Italy.


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 11, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Data is all over the map.
> 
> And we still don't know if we are counting correctly.
> 
> ...



We're *not* getting actual numbers.

This *document* is from CDC.gov, new instructions (at the time) for counting deaths. Look at the last paragraph.



> COVID-19 should be reported on the death certificate for all decedents where the disease caused *or is assumed to have caused or contributed to death*.



What they're telling us, if you're not tested, but if it looks you have symptoms of COVID-19 (fever, cough, shortness of breath), and later die, you will be counted as dead from COVID-19. That's interesting, since coincidentally flu have the same symptoms.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 11, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> And we still don't know if we are counting correctly.


Nonsense. This is just brain diarrhea created by right wing nutjobs. Meanwhile you all toss out flu death stats, compiled in the same manner, without the same idiotic rhetoric. So dumb.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 11, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> What they're telling us, if you're not tested, but if it looks you have symptoms of COVID-19 (fever, cough, shortness of breath), and later die, you will be counted as dead from COVID-19.


Hmm, no, you literally just made that up.


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 11, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > What they're telling us, if you're not tested, but if it looks you have symptoms of COVID-19 (fever, cough, shortness of breath), and later die, you will be counted as dead from COVID-19.
> ...



Did you read the CDC document?


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 11, 2020)

And we've now passed up Italy in total deaths.  

Is it possible for us to have fucked this up any worse than we have?


----------



## Pogo (Apr 11, 2020)

Country,
OtherTotal
CasesNew
CasesTotal
DeathsNew
DeathsTotal
RecoveredActive
CasesSerious,
CriticalTot Cases/
1M popDeaths/
1M popTotal
TestsTests/
1M popWorld1,755,402+56,567106,975+4,291393,9341,254,49350,14222513.7USA521,084+18,20820,043+1,29628,507472,53410,9471,574612,606,6617,875Spain161,852+3,57916,353+27259,10986,3907,3713,462350355,0007,593Italy152,271+4,69419,468+61932,534100,2693,3812,518322963,47315,935France124,86913,19724,93286,7407,0041,913202333,8075,114Germany123,878+1,7072,73653,91367,2294,8951,479331,317,88715,730China81,953+463,339+377,5251,089141572UK78,991+5,2339,875+91734468,7721,5591,164145334,9744,934Iran70,029+1,8374,357+12541,94723,7253,98783452251,7032,997Turkey52,167+5,1381,101+952,96548,1011,62661913340,3804,036Belgium28,018+1,3513,346+3275,98618,6861,2622,418289102,1518,814Switzerland25,071+5201,036+3411,10012,9353862,897120190,00021,954Netherlands24,413+1,3162,643+13225021,5201,3841,425154101,5345,926Canada22,575+427600+316,01315,96255759816401,55210,639


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 11, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Data is all over the map.
> ...



A. Were out of flu season now.

B. Because Donald Trump failed to prepare this nation with adequate testing over the past three years for pandemic pathogens, we have to everything we can to try and track the disease and its spread. Its better to overestimate, than to underestimate when it comes to planning for the future to defeat this pathogen.


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 11, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> And we've now passed up Italy in total deaths.
> 
> Is it possible for us to have fucked this up any worse than we have?



I don't think so. But now the only thing we can do is, is try and find a way out of this hole, this disaster, back to some sense of normality.


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 11, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



What you saying, Trump should have been prepared for corona virus and have tests ready three years before corona virus first appeared and even existed. 

Why three years, and not five or ten? Oh, ten years ago Barry was in office. Well, if you loons were less busy trying to overturn elections, attempting coups, screaming Russia, and arranging impeachments, maybe Trump would spend more time doing his actual job.


----------



## Likkmee (Apr 11, 2020)

OK march 24 =54000
Where are those now ? 17 days later ?


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 11, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > March 24, 2020 - United States - 54,916
> ...



At one point, before I was making the chart, you were having an increasing rate of increase per day, despite the total becoming larger every day. The nightmare situation was staying at 27% increase per day and having 100 million people infected by April 25. Now that the rate has dropped below 8%, were looking at maybe 3 million infections in a month, but that's if we stay around 8% a day. Hopefully that will be cut further. 

If the prediction is for 60,000 deaths by August, then at the current death rate, that will mean about 1,560,000 confirmed infections by August. That would suggest that were about 1/3 of the way through this first wave. Of course, these are all just projections based on current numbers.


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 11, 2020)

Likkmee said:


> OK march 24 =54000
> Where are those now ? 17 days later ?



I'd like to say that the majority are better and no longer capable of spreading the pathogen. They say 14 days to get better, but sometimes it can take 25 days. That's for people who don't require hospitalization of any type.


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 11, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



Trump has a job to do. His lawyers handle his defense. We can't do anything about any lack of preparation by Obama or any past Presidents, but we can do something about Trump and what he has failed to do since coming into office on January 20, 2017.


----------



## Flopper (Apr 11, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > luchitociencia said:
> ...


The neither the subject of my post nor this tread is about smoking.


----------



## Likkmee (Apr 11, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> > OK march 24 =54000
> ...


I'd like a lot of things. Numbers are cool too.


----------



## Likkmee (Apr 11, 2020)

548 cases here
56 clear as of 930 AM


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 11, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > U2Edge said:
> ...



Can you point to just one of your posts where you're criticizing Barry's handling of Swine Flu?


----------



## Flopper (Apr 11, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Data is all over the map.
> 
> And we still don't know if we are counting correctly.
> 
> ...


In an epidemic counts can be high or low.  Doctors don't spend a lot time determine the cause of a single death when they have a ward filled with very sick people who tested positive for Covid 19.  Maybe there are only 400,000 cases or maybe there is really 600,000. That's not really going change anything.
Sadly, the choice is going be between lives and the economy.   If social distancing is responsible for lowering the rate of infection, eliminating social distancing is going to be responsible for increasing that rate of infection, a very inconvenient truth that most of us don't want to face.


----------



## Flopper (Apr 11, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > U2Edge said:
> ...


Predicting the numbers of deaths in an out of control epidemic by Aug. is about as accurate as predicting the Dow Jones Average at end of Aug.


----------



## james bond (Apr 11, 2020)

*Will you accept a temperature check and throat swab?

The bad news may be that vaccines won't work against this virus.  I certainly don't want this guy as a researcher.*

"The novel coronavirus can stow away in your throat without you knowing it, and every time you cough you’re broadsiding the people around you with the virus. To stay healthy and contain SARS-CoV-2, stay home and keep your distance.

Population-wide efforts to control coronavirus might not be so straightforward, however. The coronavirus is a clever, elusive, and tough little pathogen that could defy normal vaccines. 

Those are two of the main takeaways from an important new study by a team of 18 scientists in Germany.

Working in two separate laboratories, the scientists carefully studied the spread of SARS-CoV-2 in the bodies of nine patients, taking daily measurements in order to understand each phase of the infection.

The team completed its study in early March and, published its findings in the journal _Nature_ this month. “Active virus-replication in the upper respiratory tract puts the prospects of COVID-19 containment in perspective,” the scientists wrote.

Close observers of coronavirus studies hailed the German team’s work. There’s “huge news” in the _Nature_ paper, David Ostrov, a professor in the Department of Pathology, Immunology and Laboratory Medicine at the University of Florida College of Medicine, told The Daily Beast.

Some of the news is good.

SARS-CoV-2 starts replicating in the throat, not the lungs. For that reason, a simple throat swab is enough to test for the virus. There’s probably no need for an intrusive, unpleasant nasal swab. 

The virus mostly spreads from people coughing on each other. It’s a lot less likely that you’ll catch the coronavirus by touching the same touchpad or toilet handle as an infected person.

It’s probably safe for a hospital to release a COVID-19 patient 10 days after they start showing symptoms.

There’s bad news in the German study, too.

The antibodies our bodies produce in response to COVID-19 infection don’t actually destroy this virus. In that way, it is a lot like HIV. 

That has implications for the high-stakes global effort to develop vaccines and other treatments. 

Besides containing important takeaways for doctors, scientists, and the public, the German study also tells a story. One that helps to make sense of the pandemic.

Peter Kolchinsky, a virologist and biotech investor, summed up the _Nature _paper on Twitter. The study, he wrote, “reveals a remarkable trick SARS-CoV-2 learned that makes it nastier than the first SARS,” which killed nearly 800 people during an outbreak in 2003.

Viruses access our cells by interfacing with particular proteins. Once inside, they hijack our cells’ own mechanisms in order to make copies of themselves. When that happens, our bodies sometimes panic, mobilizing a powerful immune response that can go too far… and make us sick or even kill us.

It turns out, SARS-CoV-2 prefers a spiky protein called ACE2.

“Think of it as a particular doorknob that the virus knows how to turn,” Kolchinsky explained in his summary of the German paper. 

We’ve got a lot of those ACE2 proteins in our throats, which are great places for a virus to hide out, replicate, and get ready to spread. 

From the throat, the pathogen can spread inward to the lungs, where it becomes a lot more dangerous to the host. And with each cough it projects outward into the world. All without us even knowing it’s there.

Beating the coronavirus pandemic requires people to block the virus’ preferred method of travel—coughs—before they even know they have it. “There’s an evil genius to viruses that never ceases to amaze me,” Kolchinsky wrote. 

Ostrov for his part focused on the German team’s findings on antibodies, which our bodies produce via a process called “seroconversion.” 

“When aligned to viral load courses, it seems there is no abrupt virus elimination at the time of seroconversion,” the scientists wrote. “Rather, seroconversion early in week two coincides with a slow but steady decline of sputum viral load.”

“This means that the antibodies are not effective at clearing the virus,” Ostrov told The Daily Beast. “This is relevant when thinking about viruses and vaccines. HIV also stimulates production of antibodies that fail to clear the virus, as do many other viruses, such as hepatitis virus C.” 

“People have tried and failed to generate vaccines against such viruses, so we should not be overconfident that a vaccine strategy will work,” Ostrov added.  

That doesn’t mean we don’t try to develop a coronavirus vaccine. Vaccines might end up working.

If they don’t, scientists might consider switching up their strategy. Instead of leaning on vaccines to inoculate us, doctors could treat SARS-CoV-2 infections like they do HIV. With a cocktail of drugs that manages, but does not eliminate, the infection."









						Here’s Where Coronavirus Hides in Your Body
					

A new study provides the best look yet at how COVID-19 works—and how it might be beaten.



					www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## Flopper (Apr 11, 2020)

james bond said:


> *Will you accept a temperature check and throat swab?
> 
> The bad news may be that vaccines won't work against this virus.  I certainly don't want this guy as a researcher.*
> 
> ...


Given time, they will find a vaccine that works.  The question is how well will it work and how long will it take to develop.   Even without a vaccine, the number of cases will decrease due to immunity of those who have been previously infected, natural immunity, social distancing, and of course the number of deaths.  The virus's weakness is that it can't survive in sufficient number for very long without a host.  So if there are not enough eligible hosts around in sufficient numbers, the virus will cease to be a major problem.   Secondly, we are finding antivirals that reduce the impact of being infected. This is why epidemiologist are not concerned about it wiping out human life.


----------



## Fed Starving (Apr 11, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Data is all over the map.
> 
> And we still don't know if we are counting correctly.
> 
> ...


You're using consecutive numbers, right?


----------



## james bond (Apr 11, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Predicting the numbers of deaths in an out of control epidemic by Aug.



My estimates of 15,000 - 20,000 by Easter were too low.  We are over 20,000 now and lead the world in number of deaths due to COVID-19.  The numbers I estimate now are 68,292 by May, but it could be too high.  I'm not sure how to include peak rates and how quarantine and sanitation affect the numbers.  Obviously, downwards.

The White House computer model has 82,000 deaths by August








						82,000 COVID-19 Deaths Projected in US by Early August
					

A computer model used by the White House projects close to 82,000 COVID-19 deaths in the United States by August 4, assuming the country implements full social distancing until the end of May.  The 81,766-death projection is a slightly less grim figure than the 93,531 cited earlier by the Trump...




					www.voanews.com
				




The worldometer had projected a similar number.  

University of Washington has The United States is projected to suffer a total of 81,114 COVID-19 deaths by Aug. 4, with fatalities peaking on April 14 at 2,341.








						Study projects coronavirus deaths state by state through early August
					

New projections done by the University of Washington show a startling  state-by-state breakdown  of coronavirus cases and deaths day by day through early August.




					www.sfgate.com
				




Dr. Fauci is starting to sound looney, but he's the doctor








						Dr. Anthony Fauci: Virus death toll may be ‘more like 60,000 than 100,000 to 200,000’
					

Joining TODAY live, Dr. Anthony Fauci says that even though the number of deaths validate that this is a bad week in the coronavirus battle, there are “some glimmers of hope” such as stabilizing numbers of hospitalizations in New York. He says that social distancing and behavior changes are...




					www.today.com


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 11, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Can you point to just one of your posts where you're criticizing Barry's handling of Swine Flu?


Pathetic whataboutism. There are 5 billion crybaby Obama threads on this board, we don't need 5 billion and 1. Thanks.


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 11, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Can you point to just one of your posts where you're criticizing Barry's handling of Swine Flu?
> ...



Oh, you can blame Trump and defend Barry, and you can compare the two in your post, but when asked to clarify, your tail goes between legs.

The "whataboutism" was on your end, dweeb.


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 11, 2020)

This woman is the Chair of the Congressional Coronavirus task force, and she doesn't know how to wear the mask.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 11, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > And we've now passed up Italy in total deaths.
> ...



I am finding more people are living a lot more normal than you would think.

And the states they live in have less than 100 deaths.

Sorry....your fairy tale is falling apart.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 11, 2020)

Daily deaths world wide.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 11, 2020)

Fed Starving said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Data is all over the map.
> ...



What are you asking ?

Consecutive numbers for what ?


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 11, 2020)

Flopper said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



Yes.

If we have an out of control epidemic, we should be warry.

Fortunately all we are dealing with the Corona.  The only issue there is the panic created by our fearless know-nothings.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 11, 2020)

Go Spain....


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 11, 2020)

Italy.....doing better....


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 12, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Yes.
> 
> If we have an out of control epidemic, we should be warry.
> 
> Fortunately all we are dealing with the Corona.  The only issue there is the panic created by our fearless know-nothings.



Not just panic, problem are also accurate counts for infected and for causes of deaths.

My first neighbor works at the hospital and she sees problems with tests and results they're getting. So I wrote down few terms and notes, and try to make sense from what she said and what I found out. Well, she's not top specialist, but she works with them, and to me she damn right looks like she knows what she's talking about. Since I am in Michigan, I hope I won't be arrested for socializing with neighbors. 

To test for corona virus, they're using something called RT-PCR, you can read about it *here*. What's wrong with the test is that is not looking for corona virus directly, but for presence of certain strain of RNA, and since it's believed that corona virus is an RNA virus, there is certain RNA wrapped in proteins. Where it goes from there... they are assuming that if that RNA can be detected, than patient must have corona virus. It's assumption, not certainty, and that's fallacy, because there is nothing to prove that RNA that show positive test did not come from some other source, like bacteria, fungi, or patient's other cells.

That's why there is big question about legitimacy of confirmed cases of corona virus. While it's true that RNA could've come from corona virus, it could have come from tons of other sources unrelated to corona virus. Now, how to actually prove someone has corona virus for real, what would be proper procedure? Well, that something called purification... way I understood it is, they need to find exact RNA protein structure of corona virus, purify it, then extract RNA from the structure that match original RNA found in Wuhan, and only if those are the match, than person has corona virus.

Since they're not doing that, there is no actual proof of the corona virus itself, just proof of presence of RNA that could come from various/different sources. Regardless of suspect nature of their declared number of "confirmed" cases, the possibility of confirming the corona virus is not achievable with current testing kits.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 12, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes.
> ...



None of the fuckers who are shouting for a continued killing of the economy are looking at this.

They simply scream and yell because they are afraid someone might die.  Even though 7,500 people die in the U.S. every day.  

I've been in an area where social distancing is not being strictly practiced and never has been from what I can tell.   And the state is way low in cases and deaths (and has two very sizable population centers).


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 12, 2020)

March 24, 2020 - United States - 54,916
March 25, 2020 - United States - 68,489 - 24.7% increase
March 26, 2020 - United States - 85,594 - 24.97% increase
March 27, 2020 - United States - 104,256 - 21.8% increase
March 28, 2020 - United States - 123,776 - 18.7% increase
March 29, 2020 - United States - 142,224 - 14.9% increase
March 30, 2020 - United States - 164,266 - 15.5% increase
March 31, 2020 - United States - 188,578 - 14.8% increase
April 1, 2020 - United States - 215,300 - 14.2% increase
April 2, 2020 - United States - 245,193 - 13.9% increase
April 3, 2020 - United States - 277,475 - 13.2% increase
April 4, 2020 - United States - 311,635 - 12.3% increase
April 5, 2020 - United States - 336,830 - 8.1% increase
April 6, 2020 - United States - 367,629 - 9.1% increase
April 7, 2020 - United States - 400,540 - 9.0% increase
April 8, 2020 - United States - 435,160 - 8.6% increase
April 9, 2020 - United States - 468,895 - 7.8% increase
April 10, 2020 - United States - 502,876 - 7.3% increase
April 11, 2020 - United States - 533,115 - 6.0% increase


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 12, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



Well, the pathogen can always depend on the idiots to continue spreading. But even Donald Trump has gone against his past positions with how he has kept non-essential services shut down. Michigan not to long ago had less than 100 deaths. They now have over a thousand and have one of the highest levels of death from coronavirus in the nation. It only takes ONE person with Coronavirus, to come into a rural area or state and start the spread. What will continue the spread and take that state well above 100 deaths are the people who THINK this is not big deal and are going about their lives as if its business as usual.


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 12, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



Well, then we know that the pathogen has a good ally in the community where social distancing is not being strictly practiced. This is war, and its sad that some Americans are actually supporting the enemy which is the pathogen. When you look at the SCIENCE of stopping a pandemic, lockdowns are necessary when it has reached the point of community spread. The proper strategy on lockdowns will have saved the lives of 2 million Americans by August 1, 2020.


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 12, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes.
> ...



The fact that people are having to be buried in mass graves in New York City do to the bodies stacking up outside of hospitals is all the proof you need about how dangerous and devastating this pandemic is. When was the last time New York City was forced to use mass graves to bury people do to the sudden surge of deaths?


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 12, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> March 24, 2020 - United States - 54,916
> March 25, 2020 - United States - 68,489 - 24.7% increase
> March 26, 2020 - United States - 85,594 - 24.97% increase
> March 27, 2020 - United States - 104,256 - 21.8% increase
> ...



The rate of increase per day continues to decline. Hopefully in a few days it will be below 4%.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 12, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Data is all over the map.
> ...


Again, they will never know, because they didn’t collect benchmark data. It will merely be opinions


----------



## jc456 (Apr 12, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Can you point to just one of your posts where you're criticizing Barry's handling of Swine Flu?
> ...


And here you are being a crybaby. The irony. My parents always told me to watch out playing with  fireworks, they can blow up in your face


----------



## WEATHER53 (Apr 12, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> March 24, 2020 - United States - 54,916
> March 25, 2020 - United States - 68,489 - 24.7% increase
> March 26, 2020 - United States - 85,594 - 24.97% increase
> March 27, 2020 - United States - 104,256 - 21.8% increase
> ...


So roughly 1 in 650 people gets it
50,000 seat stadium wise, 77 infecteds and 49,923 not,
Definitely NOT a reason to shut down the USA


----------



## WEATHER53 (Apr 12, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...


When we were kids we attached ourselves to rock stars. As we matured we no longer pretended. Are you still a kid or just a cellar dwelling doofus?


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 12, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



What's interesting also is that confirmation criteria used for previous viruses is not used to confirm corona virus.

To confirm SARS, criteria was much more rigid and required symptoms, testing and all of the following: fever, evidence of pneumonia, low to normal white cell count, low lymphocyte count, travel history to China, or being in direct contact with infected within last 14 days.

In contrast to SARS, to confirm corona virus they don't use the same criteria, and confirmation is based solely on positive RNA test, no symptoms are required, no contact with previous cases, no pneumonia required. Whole faith is placed in PCR technology used in test from which many of them failed. It's unprecedented that even healthy people with RNA presence from other non-virus sources, are being counted as infected.


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 12, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



Mass graves? Linky?

Tell me something, when you can't have burials, and when bodies cannot be released to families or funeral homes, what do you do with them? You think those bodies in tailors are just COVID deaths?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 12, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Oh, you can blame Trump and defend Barry, and you can compare the two in your post, but when asked to clarify, your tail goes between legs.


No, sorry, im just not going to breath life onto a whiny cultists whataboutism attempts. Sorry whiner.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 12, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


You tell is something now:

Is it, in fact, your truly idiotic claim that they are handling no more deaths than usual, but simply cant release the bodies?

Thats a yes/no question.


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 12, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, you can blame Trump and defend Barry, and you can compare the two in your post, but when asked to clarify, your tail goes between legs.
> ...



That's not what you did, but hey... it's OK, you're leftist, it's normal that you're a hypocrite.


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 12, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > U2Edge said:
> ...



Impossible to answer.

Do your parents know you're a faggot? 

It's a yes/no question.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 12, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> That's not what you did


Of course i did, liar.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 12, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Impossible to answer.


Haha, you think its impossible to answer? 

You know, its actually not, and the answer is data that can be looked up, right?

I know youre the master of the pussy copout, but this one os pretty hilarious. Okay, slippery one, lets smoke you out of your hole.

They are handling dar more deaths than normal. Thats a fact. Dispute it if you like. We could all use a good laugh.


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 12, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Impossible to answer.
> ...



The data is flawed, and I explained why in few earlier posts. 

OK, show me death statistics for fist five months of previous let's say five to ten years. Can you?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 12, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> data is flawed, and I explained why in few earlier posts.


No you didnt.  You in no way exlained why a larger volume of deaths than normal is flawed data.

Dude, this is pointless. You cant even follow a simple english discussion. Trump has turned your brain to tapioca.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 12, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


They told him so, so he believes cause he’s a sheep


----------



## jc456 (Apr 12, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > data is flawed, and I explained why in few earlier posts.
> ...


You have fking no idea of any body counts


----------



## Faun (Apr 12, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


Dumbfuck.... nearly 22,000 in the U.S. ...









						United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
					

United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.




					www.worldometers.info


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Flopper (Apr 12, 2020)

james bond said:


> *Will you accept a temperature check and throat swab?
> 
> The bad news may be that vaccines won't work against this virus.  I certainly don't want this guy as a researcher.*
> 
> ...


Good information
I suspect the virus is spread not by just coughing. Remember the choir where 45 people became infected from choir practices plus a lot of cases have no identifiable contact.

There could be a lot of good things come out this epidemic. If the social distancing and the other common sense health precautions such as hand washing, avoiding handshaking, and reduction in hand touching of the face becomes a habit with many people, it could have a dramatic impact on the flu, pneumonia, digestive infections, the common cold, etc.. and that would have dramatic impact on the cost of healthcare and worker productivity.  In fact there are a number of good things that could come out all this.  Maybe I should start thread about it.


----------



## Flopper (Apr 12, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > U2Edge said:
> ...


An epidemic with an exponential growth in the number of cases is out of control.  An epidemic is considered under control when the number of  new cases are decreasing.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 12, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



And in many cases it is decreasing.  

I've been posting several key examples.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 12, 2020)

Faun said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



New York + New Jersey ==> 11,700 of them.

Add Michigan, Penn, Mass, Conn ==> 3,300

LA adds in 800

And the rest of us could give a shit.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 12, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


Oh for fk sake again. Dude your drama is out there


----------



## jc456 (Apr 12, 2020)

Flopper said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> > *Will you accept a temperature check and throat swab?
> ...


You believe that!!!! Too fking funny


----------



## Flopper (Apr 12, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> View attachment 322606
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> ...


The population density in Utah is 33 people per square mile.  The population density of New York City is 28,000 people per square mile.  High density populations have high numbers of cases and deaths.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 12, 2020)

Last I saw, we were at 27,500 new cases today and 1,500 deaths.  Good improvement for the number of deaths and new cases.  Hopefully that trend continues.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 12, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> in many cases it is decreasing.


And in many it isnt. And, overall, it isnt.


----------



## otto105 (Apr 12, 2020)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > WEATHER53 said:
> ...



That trump is a total fuck up.


----------



## otto105 (Apr 12, 2020)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> > WEATHER53 said:
> ...



What language are you trying to post in?


----------



## otto105 (Apr 12, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Good for us, we've passed the 2½ million mark on testing.  Still a long way to go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What our rate of testing per 100,000 people?


----------



## james bond (Apr 12, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Good information
> I suspect the virus is spread not by just coughing. Remember the choir where 45 people became infected from choir practices plus a lot of cases have no identifiable contact.
> 
> There could be a lot of good things come out this epidemic. If the social distancing and the other common sense health precautions such as hand washing, avoiding handshaking, and reduction in hand touching of the face becomes a habit with many people, it could have a dramatic impact on the flu, pneumonia, digestive infections, the common cold, etc.. and that would have dramatic impact on the cost of healthcare and worker productivity. In fact there are a number of good things that could come out all this. Maybe I should start thread about it.



Coughing and sneezing probably spreads it the furthest from an infected person.  Mainly, it is spread via the mouth.  I'm not going to be able to give a look of death to someone.

What's troublesome if it's like HIV and we can't just eradicate it with a vaccine.  We only have drugs and it's not a sure thing like hydroxychloroquine.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 13, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 322606
> ...



So lock down New York.

Leave Utah alone.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 13, 2020)

New York + New Jersey + Michigan carry 67% of yesterday's deaths.

The rest of the country could give a shit.


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 13, 2020)

March 24, 2020 - United States - 54,916
March 25, 2020 - United States - 68,489 - 24.7% increase
March 26, 2020 - United States - 85,594 - 24.97% increase
March 27, 2020 - United States - 104,256 - 21.8% increase
March 28, 2020 - United States - 123,776 - 18.7% increase
March 29, 2020 - United States - 142,224 - 14.9% increase
March 30, 2020 - United States - 164,266 - 15.5% increase
March 31, 2020 - United States - 188,578 - 14.8% increase
April 1, 2020 - United States - 215,300 - 14.2% increase
April 2, 2020 - United States - 245,193 - 13.9% increase
April 3, 2020 - United States - 277,475 - 13.2% increase
April 4, 2020 - United States - 311,635 - 12.3% increase
April 5, 2020 - United States - 336,830 - 8.1% increase
April 6, 2020 - United States - 367,629 - 9.1% increase
April 7, 2020 - United States - 400,540 - 9.0% increase
April 8, 2020 - United States - 435,160 - 8.6% increase
April 9, 2020 - United States - 468,895 - 7.8% increase
April 10, 2020 - United States - 502,876 - 7.3% increase
April 11, 2020 - United States - 533,115 - 6.0% increase
April 12, 2020 - United States - 560,433 - 5.1% increase


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 13, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



Most adults understand how to have a civil conversation about a topic without making personal comments are calling people names.


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 13, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > March 24, 2020 - United States - 54,916
> ...



It would only take 500 infected people to infect everyone in a 50,000 seat stadium, maybe even less than that. It only took one person to infect 60 people at a 2 hour choir practice, in Washington State the first week of March, despite social distancing, no handshakes or hugs, and hand cleaning. 

Without the current lockdowns and other measures, over 50 million Americans would now be infected. By the end of April that number would be 100 million. By August it would have fully spread throughout the country and killed 2.4 million Americans. Its a disaster that the number of Americans dead from covid-19 could be 60,000 by August. But at least it won't be 2.4 million and that's thanks to the lockdowns and people who understand SCIENCE and how pathogens are spread, and what it takes to stop them.


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 13, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



Does not matter why or how the people died. Mass graves have become necessary in New York.


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 13, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> New York + New Jersey + Michigan carry 67% of yesterday's deaths.
> 
> The rest of the country could give a shit.



Actually the rest of the country does care, except maybe some idiots in these states that have yet to issue a statewide stay at home order:

North Dakota
South Dakota
Nebraska
Iowa
Arkansas
Oklahoma
Wyoming
Utah


----------



## Faun (Apr 13, 2020)

Only 10 deaths so far today and 133 new cases. Previously, hose figures have been significantly higher by this time of day. Hopefully, this thing is leveling off and maybe not too much longer before we can get on with our lives.


----------



## james bond (Apr 13, 2020)

Some researchers are now saying this respiratory virus may be like HIV, i.e. no vaccine to kill it.  German researchers (?).  It would mean there would only be drugs to treat the symptoms.  That would mean only drugs like hydroxychloroquine or what we heard of here in the United States to treat it.  I dunno. 

What I do think is the virus has mutated into a more powerful and deadly one in Europe.  The research seems to point to it.  It is hitting New York, New Jersey, and the East coast states the hardest.  The right wing wants to lift the lockdown type conditions once the apex has passed.  That might not be the smartest thing to do without a vaccine and not enough testing of the drugs.  What I do know is what has hurt and failed the US is lack of good test kits.  We are far behind in this area, but there is hope with the rapid results test kits.


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 13, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > U2Edge said:
> ...



Still no linky?


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 13, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > New York + New Jersey + Michigan carry 67% of yesterday's deaths.
> ...



Why should they issue the order? How South Dakota effects New York?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 13, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


Your Google's broken again, eh? Bummer. It must suck to have to beg strangers on the internet for widely, publicly available information. Kinda defeats the purpose of the internet, no?


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 13, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > U2Edge said:
> ...



No, my search engine is not broken. But if you or someone else make a claim, you should provide the source of the claim. It's not that I don't trust you, but I don't trust you.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 13, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> But if you or someone else make a claim, you should provide the source of the claim.


Yeah, well, good for you. Peraonally, i look up info for myself, instead of staying ignorant to make a point. Enjoy your "stand".


----------



## M14 Shooter (Apr 13, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> Actually the rest of the country does care, except maybe some idiots in these states that have yet to issue a statewide stay at home order:


Can you demonstrate the necessity for a stay at home order in those states?


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Apr 13, 2020)

According to the UK Daily Mail in 2011 Barry the Magnificent granted the Wuhan Institute of Virology $3.7 million








						Bombshell Report: In 2011 U.S Gave $3.7 million to Wuhan Laboratory for Conducting Virus Experiments With Bats - The Jewish Voice
					

According to a bombshell report published in The Daily Mail, it appears quite possible  that Covid-19 might  have been created in a lab. The Daily mail reported:  Documents obtained by The Mail on Sunday show the Wuhan Institute of Virology undertook experiments on mammals captured more than...




					thejewishvoice.com


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 13, 2020)

*Quarantine New York!*


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 13, 2020)

otto105 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > otto105 said:
> ...


You're showing signs that malt liquor will rot a brain.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 13, 2020)

otto105 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Good for us, we've passed the 2½ million mark on testing.  Still a long way to go.
> ...



If you want 100k, multiply the above by 10 and you get 75,610.  Getting caught up with some of the other countries that were better organized.  And still improving, at this moment it's up to 8769 (per million).


----------



## Pogo (Apr 13, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



Do that, and New York comes clean while Utah gets all the infection.
Amazing how many wags here just don't get how this shit works.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 13, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> New York + New Jersey + Michigan carry 67% of yesterday's deaths.
> 
> The rest of the country could give a shit.



Not without toilet paper it can't.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Apr 13, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


The U.S. now has 5 times the number of cases than the next highest country?

This is either COMPLETE BULLSHIT or it was a bio-weapon attack.  

I lean toward the former.  

.


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 13, 2020)

It was an accident!


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 13, 2020)

Nothing to see here!


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 13, 2020)

Clearing the throat.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 13, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> This is either COMPLETE BULLSHIT or it was a bio-weapon attack.
> 
> I lean toward the former.


You should lean toward the toilet and soak your head in it for a while. You're talking crazy.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 13, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > New York + New Jersey + Michigan carry 67% of yesterday's deaths.
> ...



Good one.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 13, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



Or just maybe, it does not work the way you think it does.

New York isn't going to come clean and come out.

Sooner or later that has to happen.

It's not like it isn't there.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 13, 2020)

New York and New Jersey already showing 760 out of a total of 980 deaths.

What are they not learning ?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 13, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> New York and New Jersey already showing 760 out of a total of 980 deaths.
> 
> What are they not learning ?


You do realize the dead people weren't diagnosed 5 minutes ago, right?


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 13, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



Utah has 18 deaths total.

I realize it is not an apples to big apples comparison.

But if they were being stupidly careless, you'd think it would get them.  

That or it isn't such a big deal.

Arizona added 2.5% new cases and has around 115 deaths.  The Phoenix metro isn't rolling like it normally does...but it's pretty active.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 13, 2020)

Don't know if it's been mentioned but we now lead the world in CV deaths, by a considerable margin.



Country,
OtherTotal
CasesNew
CasesTotal
DeathsNew
DeathsTotal
RecoveredActive
CasesSerious,
CriticalTot Cases/
1M popDeaths/
1M popTotal
TestsTests/
1M popWorld1,910,283+58,026118,546+4,352440,4751,351,26251,51324515.2USA577,729+17,42923,115+1,01033,907520,70712,5651,745702,912,6738,800Italy159,516+3,15320,465+56635,435103,6163,2602,6383381,046,91017,315Spain169,496+2,66517,489+28064,72787,2807,3713,625374600,00012,833France136,779+4,18814,967+57427,71894,0946,8212,095229333,8075,114UK88,621+4,34211,329+717N/A76,9481,5591,305167367,6675,416Iran73,303+1,6174,585+11145,98322,7353,87787355275,4273,279Belgium30,589+9423,903+3036,70719,9791,2342,639337102,1518,814China82,160+1083,341+277,6631,156121572Germany128,208+3543,043+2164,30060,8654,8951,530361,317,88715,730Netherlands26,551+9642,823+8625023,4781,3581,550165115,9926,769Turkey61,049+4,0931,296+983,95755,7961,78672415410,5564,868Brazil22,720+5281,270+4717321,277296107662,985296Switzerland25,688+2731,138+3213,70010,8503862,968131193,80022,393Sweden10,948+465919+203819,6488591,0849154,7005,416Canada25,552+1,169767+507,66617,11955767720422,20011,186


----------



## Pogo (Apr 13, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Don't know if it's been mentioned but we now lead the world in CV deaths, by a considerable margin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm noticing some of these stagnant numbers.  The UK reading for "Recovered" was stalled for weeks at "135" even as infection and death rates seemed to rise every day.  Then suddenly a couple of days ago it broke 200, now it just says "N/A".  Holland's Recoveries have been similarly stalled at the number "250" as long as I can remember.


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 13, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



Wuhan China has effected the entire planet. South Dakota is a lot closer to New York than Wuhan China. This is a virus, it does not know borders. It just looks for human hosts. One person can infect hundreds of people.  As long as there are humans in South Dakota, South Dakota's policies can effect the rest of the country and the world.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Apr 13, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Don't know if it's been mentioned but we now lead the world in CV deaths, by a considerable margin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which indicates to me that it's *bullshit*, or we were attacked.

Which is it?

.


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 13, 2020)

M14 Shooter said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > Actually the rest of the country does care, except maybe some idiots in these states that have yet to issue a statewide stay at home order:
> ...



Easy, look at the failure to lock down Wuhan China where it started in December/January. The virus does not know borders, it only knows human hosts. One person without any symptoms can infect hundreds of people. Until those states have case rates that can be tested, tracked through contact tracing, an all those people associated with someone with a positive test ISOLATED, then you MUST have a lock down order, otherwise you risk mass community spread which would keep the rest of the country locked down even longer and maybe even other parts of the world. 

People have this silly myths that A. The testing in their state is an accurate total of all who is infected.
                                                    B. A low rate of infection suggested by such testing means their immune and have nothing to worry about. 

This is a pandemic and the only scientific way to defeat it is the lock down everything as much as possible once it has reached the level of community spread. You can then only open up once you have enough testing capacity to test, trace and isolate any potential new cases.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 13, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Don't know if it's been mentioned but we now lead the world in CV deaths, by a considerable margin.
> ...



"Ice cream sandwich or railroad tie --- which is it"?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Apr 13, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


So, explain to me how the U.S. has 1/2 a million cases, and China only has 82,000.

.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Apr 13, 2020)

Can somebody please explain to my why India has only 9,000 cases?

.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 13, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...



TIME for the most obvious.  Who's had more time to deal with a virus than the country where it literally started?

For another reason, when China tells its people to lock down, they lock down.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 13, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Can somebody please explain to my why India has only 9,000 cases?



Again --- here to help.

People Power: Without enough test kits, the 1.3-billion-person country is using a gigantic surveillance network to trace and quarantine infected people

Is it time for another coronavirus examination of "shithole countries"?


----------



## WEATHER53 (Apr 13, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Don't know if it's been mentioned but we now lead the world in CV deaths, by a considerable margin.
> ...


New York was seeded. Jam packed tight with many airports and lots of flights fromChina
NYC is the largest city but not by a factor of 10X and more which Is the case for their infections and deaths


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 13, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > U2Edge said:
> ...



No more than it will six months from now.

The fallacy is that something will change in two months.  

It won't.

And we are going back to work.

The Swedes are running an experiment that does not look so good, but might be turning.  

However, the people there are making choices.  They've been warned and they are going about their everyday lives.

They have not hit 1,000 yet, but they will soon.  Denmark and Norway are much lower in terms of deaths (although Norway has more cases on an age adjusted basis...so what's with that ?


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 13, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



They've had long enough to turn it around. and it does not appear to be working to well.

What are they not doing ?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Apr 13, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Hey, I have this sea-side property just south of Phoenix I want to sell you.  Right on the beach.  Real good deal.  You interested?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 13, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


exactly. That's just as plausible as all the other stupid shit you make up.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Apr 13, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


ExplIn  even more how so very much closer Shanghai and Bejing  are virtually non effected
The answer is no one was releasing the virus in those cities as was done in NYC


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 13, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Why should anyone waste their time explaining this for you freaks? You will reject any simple, rational explanation anyway.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Apr 13, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


So, you agree that it is all bullshit, like I said?

Thanks for admitting it.  

.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 13, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> So, you agree that it is all bullshit, like I said?


Of course not, idiot. Wow, you delusional freaks just kind of hear and see whatever you want, don't ya?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Apr 13, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


What about the rational explanation that it's all bullshit?

.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Apr 13, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > So, you agree that it is all bullshit, like I said?
> ...


Look, dumb fuck.  I said it was either all bullshit (500,000 cases in the U.S. and only 82,000 in China, and 9,000 in India) or somebody released the virus deliberately on the American People.

Now, do you have a rational explanation for those numbers being what they are?  I would LOVE to hear it.

Or, it's all bullshit.  

.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 13, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > WEATHER53 said:
> ...


The one you haven't even tried to cobble together, because you know we will all laugh at you and destroy it? That one? No, nutball, calling it bullshit is not an explanation.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 13, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Look, dumb fuck. I said it was either all bullshit (500,000 cases in the U.S. and only 82,000 in China, and 9,000 in India) or somebody released the virus deliberately on the American People


yes, and i am laughing at your retarded nonsense. No need to repeat yourself. I am still laughing.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Apr 13, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


So, let's hear it, genius.  Why 500,000+ cases in the U.S., and only 82,000 in China and 9,000 in India?

.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Apr 13, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Look, dumb fuck. I said it was either all bullshit (500,000 cases in the U.S. and only 82,000 in China, and 9,000 in India) or somebody released the virus deliberately on the American People
> ...


So, you have no response?

very well.  I accept your surrender. 

.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 13, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...



Hey, you posed a question, you got the answer, now suddenly you're all into mythological real estate.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 13, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


Well, one explanation is that Chinas shutdowns and testing have been more effective and more aggressive.

Another is that those numbers from china are lower than reality. Is that what you mean by "bullshit"?

You and i both know you think this was intentionally released. And nothing i say is going to change your mind.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 13, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



They weren't "virtually non effected [sic]"at all.  That thar's a Chinese strawman.  Or as it's called there, a stlawman.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Apr 13, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


If you believe that the U.S., a country with less than 1/3 the population and 7,000 miles from China, contracted 500,000 cases of COVID-19 while India, a country less than 2,000 miles from China with an equal population to China only got 9,000 cases, you are not using your fucking brain (which is normally the case).

.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 13, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


Why? We saw similar disparities with h1n1. We see similar disparities right here in our country, between two areas.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Apr 13, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Well, one explanation is that Chinas shutdowns and testing have been more effective and more aggressive.


And, you really believe that shit?

.


Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Another is that those numbers from china are lower than reality. Is that what you mean by "bullshit"?


BINGO.   YES!!!  Both China and India MUST be lying their fucking asses off. 



Fort Fun Indiana said:


> You and i both know you think this was intentionally released. And nothing i say is going to change your mind.


I ONLY believe that if the numbers by China and India are legit (they're not).

.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 13, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> And, you really believe that shit?


I find it plausible, yes. Chinas lockdowns are more aggressive, as is their testing. You dont have any good reason to reject it, other than you love you a 'spiracy.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Apr 13, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > And, you really believe that shit?
> ...


They have been locked down at 82,000 cases for months.  They got that under control and have NO MORE cases?  Really?

Even the most aggressive quarantines do NOT stop the spread that abruptly.  You KNOW those numbers are likely 10% of reality.  

So, why is the U.S. reporting half a million when nobody else is doing so? 

Somebody's numbers are bullshit.  If you believe China's numbers are legit, you can't believe the U.S. has 500,000 cases.  If 500k is legit, there is no way in fuck hell that China stopped it a 820,000, much less 82,000.  

.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Apr 13, 2020)

Then the question becomes this:  Why all the fucking lying?  

.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 13, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> They have been locked down at 82,000 cases for months.


Well thats not true at all....









						China COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
					

China Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.




					www.worldometers.info
				




So the one fact yoi tried to use was wrong.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 13, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...



So you have no explanation beyond going WAAAAH, stomping your feet and throwing your toys about the room.

Maybe you should just stay away from stupid questions in the first place.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Apr 13, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > They have been locked down at 82,000 cases for months.
> ...





So, it started to flat line in the middle of February?  And, we're in mid-April?  

Maybe I should have used "weeks" instead of "months" even though "months" is correct.

.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Apr 13, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


No, I have no explanation for these IMPOSSIBLE numbers.  That's why I call it bullshit.

Unless you have a more believable explanation (you don't).

.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 13, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...




I don't _*need *_to explain your paranoia hallucinations.  YOU do.  Ees not my yob.

Why don't you throw some more toys around and scream some more.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 13, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


Either would be incorrect, as China is still registering new cases daily. Please stop making shit up.
china locked down over 3 months ago. Us? We still havent. Do you think that might have something to do with it? Oh just maybe?


----------



## Pogo (Apr 13, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



Careful.  I told him that to start with and suddenly he started dealing oceanfront desert real estate.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Apr 13, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


Could be, but how in the fuck are they doing it?  Are people starving?  

.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 13, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Could be, but how in the fuck are they doing it? Are people starving?


No, the government distributes food. China doesn't play. A soldier is instructed to shoot even his own neighbor, if he violates lockdown. And if he doesnt, then the soldier geta shot. We cant pull this off in america.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Apr 13, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Could be, but how in the fuck are they doing it? Are people starving?
> ...


You really want that bullshit here?

.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Apr 13, 2020)

CDC tells everybody to call anything covid-19. What the fuck?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 13, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


Nope!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 13, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> CDC tells everybody to call anything covid-19. What the fuck?


More horseshit...stop spreading lies....


----------



## Dragonlady (Apr 13, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



There are NO flights from China landing in New York.   Planes cannot physically fly that half way around the world without stop-overs in the Middle East and Europe.  To fly to China, you must first fly to the West Coast, and then take a trans-Atlantic flight, which is also going to have a stop-over in Hawaii.  

The New York virus came from Europe.  That's why the ban from China without testing everyone coming into the country from any hot zone, was a waste of time.  The reason Canada has had such a low rate of infection is that when the first was first spreading, we tested everyone coming in.  We didn't have a travel ban until the snowbirds started pouring home from the USA, bringing it with them.

Canada currently has fewer new cases per day than the USA has deaths.  40% of our total 25,000 cases have been resolved, and we've only had 771 deaths.  Yet we had our first case the same day as the USA.  

I cannot watch your President on TV whining and complaining about how poorly he's being treated and what great job he's doing.  It is so shameful to see him cheer leading the economy while ignoring the deaths and the suffering that the American people are enduring.  To see him attacking and nenigrating reporters.  Disgusting.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 13, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> No, I have no explanation for these IMPOSSIBLE numbers.  That's why I call it bullshit.
> 
> Unless you have a more believable explanation (you don't).



The more believable explanation is the most simple one that is without layers of conspiracy theory nonsense.






						Occam's razor - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Apr 13, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > CDC tells everybody to call anything covid-19. What the fuck?
> ...


Has that been debunked?  I just saw it.  

.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Apr 13, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...



Once again, you prove your ignorance.  The world is a sphere, not a flat map.  Ever heard of transpolar flights?

For example, a flight from Shanghai to NYC takes off from south to north, and then lands south to north.  How does a city east/west of NYC accomplish this? It is called a Great Circle route and has been used by ships (and aircraft since they were invented) for centuries.  That is why you fly over Canada to get to Europe.









						New York to Shanghai Flight Time, Distance, Route Map
					

Flight Time from New York to Shanghai, Flight Distance Between New York, United States and Shanghai, China, Flight Duration, New York to Shanghai Flight Route Map




					www.airportdistancecalculator.com


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Apr 13, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > No, I have no explanation for these IMPOSSIBLE numbers.  That's why I call it bullshit.
> ...


You mean, the one where the U.S. is reporting way more COVID-19 cases than are actually happening because they just don't have enough test kits and they are erring on the "safe" side?  That's a pretty simple explanation without many layers of conspiracy.  

Or, that China, a country known for pants-on-fire lying to the world is giving us all bullshit numbers to safe face?  That's pretty believable without multiple layers of conspiracy.  

The fact is, nobody with an ounce of real-world experience believes that the U.S. has 500k cases while China and India have 1/5th that number combined.  

That's all I am saying.

.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 13, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Has that been debunked?


yes, all over the place. It's just right wing fuckery invented to cover for President Dildo.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Apr 13, 2020)

China did not poison their own major cities like they did in the USA. Whoever is saying NYC does not get flights from China is wrong.


----------



## otto105 (Apr 13, 2020)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...




The end is near for your messiah. It's best you start planning for it.

The next president will know and use more than 200 words.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 13, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> China did not poison their own major cities like they did in the USA. Whoever is saying NYC does not get flights from China is wrong.



It gets a lot MORE flights from Europe, and that's where that city's CV cases seem to be derived from.  Perhaps you've heard of "Italy"?


----------



## otto105 (Apr 13, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...



bootney, COVID-19 cases reported in the US are confirmed cases, not foxie news talking points.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 13, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...



"the U.S. is reporting way more COVID-19 cases than are actually happening because they just don't have enough test kits and they are erring on the "safe" side?"

That sounds like an unsubstantiated conspiracy theory.  So, no, that's not the simplest answer.  The simplest answer is that the numbers in the United States are relatively close to accurate.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 13, 2020)

otto105 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > otto105 said:
> ...



But will he be able to put five together in something meanigful.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 13, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Additionally, I don't think we should trust much that comes from China.  With that said, we do know that they took aggressive actions to prevent the virus from spreading further once things started getting bad.  

However, I have no reason to distrust what India says.  More so, I have no reason to distrust our own numbers.  The number of confirmed cases we claim should be accurate.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 13, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...



Bullshit.

I've flown Chicago direct to Hong Kong I don't know how many time.

I've flown Shanghai to Minneapolis several times.

New York to China is  no big deal.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 13, 2020)

Better numbers today.  26,000 new cases and 1,500 new deaths.  

New Jersey improved significantly today.  

Massachusetts and Connecticut have been getting worse.  Hopefully they get it under control.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 13, 2020)

Spain continues to trend in a good direction (down).

Italy is doing the same.

France's numbers are weird.

U.K. is not doing so well.

Sweden has three good days strung together.  We'll see if that holds.


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 14, 2020)

March 24, 2020 - United States - 54,916
March 25, 2020 - United States - 68,489 - 24.7% increase
March 26, 2020 - United States - 85,594 - 24.97% increase
March 27, 2020 - United States - 104,256 - 21.8% increase
March 28, 2020 - United States - 123,776 - 18.7% increase
March 29, 2020 - United States - 142,224 - 14.9% increase
March 30, 2020 - United States - 164,266 - 15.5% increase
March 31, 2020 - United States - 188,578 - 14.8% increase
April 1, 2020 - United States - 215,300 - 14.2% increase
April 2, 2020 - United States - 245,193 - 13.9% increase
April 3, 2020 - United States - 277,475 - 13.2% increase
April 4, 2020 - United States - 311,635 - 12.3% increase
April 5, 2020 - United States - 336,830 - 8.1% increase
April 6, 2020 - United States - 367,629 - 9.1% increase
April 7, 2020 - United States - 400,540 - 9.0% increase
April 8, 2020 - United States - 435,160 - 8.6% increase
April 9, 2020 - United States - 468,895 - 7.8% increase
April 10, 2020 - United States - 502,876 - 7.3% increase
April 11, 2020 - United States - 533,115 - 6.0% increase
April 12, 2020 - United States - 560,433 - 5.1% increase
April 13, 2020 - United States - 587,155 - 4.8% increase


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 14, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> March 24, 2020 - United States - 54,916
> March 25, 2020 - United States - 68,489 - 24.7% increase
> March 26, 2020 - United States - 85,594 - 24.97% increase
> March 27, 2020 - United States - 104,256 - 21.8% increase
> ...



Active or total ?


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 14, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > March 24, 2020 - United States - 54,916
> ...



Total. But it can take anywhere from 14 days to 25 days to get over the virus. So every confirmed infection since March 24, 2020 should be considered active. That's over 90% of the total.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 14, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > U2Edge said:
> ...



If total cases are declining, then you might consider posting active cases.  Seems like a percentage there would be more meaningful.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 14, 2020)

otto105 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > otto105 said:
> ...


Yep 2025


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Apr 14, 2020)

I'm back to either a botched or deliberate release of an engineered cold virus 


Dr. Cameron Kyle-Sidell is blowing up youtube with this video

MD Is Seeing Patients With Symptoms That Resemble High Altitude Sickness, Not Pneumonia

“I am a physician who has been working at the bedside of COVID+ patients in NYC. I believe we are treating the wrong disease and that we must change what we are doing if we want to save as many lives as possible.”

“In February, South Korean physicians reported that critical Covid-19 patients responded well to oxygen therapy without a ventilator. Patients are getting multiple organ damage from hypoxia. It’s not the pneumonia that’s the killer, it’s the cellular oxygen deprivation. And we are hurting these patients with ventilators.”

The past 48 hours or so have seen a huge revelation: COVID-19 causes prolonged and progressive hypoxia (starving your body of oxygen) by binding to the heme groups in hemoglobin in your red blood cells. People are simply desaturating (losing o2 in their blood), and that’s what eventually leads to organ failures that kill them, not any form of ARDS or pneumonia. All the damage to the lungs you see in CT scans are from the release of oxidative iron from the hemes, this overwhelms the natural defenses against pulmonary oxidative stress and causes that nice, always-bilateral ground glass opacity in the lungs. Patients returning for re-hospitalization days or weeks after recovery suffering from apparent delayed post-hypoxic leukoencephalopathy strengthen the notion COVID-19 patients are suffering from hypoxia despite no signs of respiratory ‘tire out’ or fatigue.


They took this down at  medium. Someone grabbed a shot 





__





						Covid-19 had us all fooled, but now we might have finally found its secret.
					

In the last 3–5 days, a mountain of anecdotal evidence has come out of NYC, Italy, Spain, etc. about COVID-19 and characteristics of…




					web.archive.org


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 14, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> March 24, 2020 - United States - 54,916
> March 25, 2020 - United States - 68,489 - 24.7% increase
> March 26, 2020 - United States - 85,594 - 24.97% increase
> March 27, 2020 - United States - 104,256 - 21.8% increase
> ...


DERP


----------



## M14 Shooter (Apr 14, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> Wuhan China has effected the entire planet. South Dakota is a lot closer to New York than Wuhan China. This is a virus, it does not know borders. It just looks for human hosts. One person can infect hundreds of people.  As long as there are humans in South Dakota, South Dakota's policies can effect the rest of the country and the world.


South Dakota:








						IHME | COVID-19 Projections
					

Explore hospital bed use, need for intensive care beds, and ventilator use due to COVID-19 based on projected deaths




					covid19.healthdata.org
				



They seem to be doing OK.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Apr 14, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> March 24, 2020 - United States - 54,916
> March 25, 2020 - United States - 68,489 - 24.7% increase
> March 26, 2020 - United States - 85,594 - 24.97% increase
> March 27, 2020 - United States - 104,256 - 21.8% increase
> ...


So... the rate of increase, nationwide, has fallen considerably since March 25.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 14, 2020)

Hoping this downward trend continues.  Keeping an eye on New Jersey, Connecticut, and Massachusetts.  None of them have reported numbers so far.


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 14, 2020)

Interesting...


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 14, 2020)

Louisiana has over 1,000 deaths now.  129 deaths there today.  Not a good day for them.


----------



## Faun (Apr 14, 2020)

Another Darwin Award winner ...









						Pastor Who Defied Social Distancing Dies After Contracting Covid-19, Church Says (Published 2020)
					

The death of Gerald O. Glenn, the bishop of the New Deliverance Evangelistic Church in Chesterfield, Va., was announced during Easter services.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 14, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Louisiana has over 1,000 deaths now.  129 deaths there today.  Not a good day for them.



Without COVID-19, Louisiana would probably have 125 deaths today.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 14, 2020)

New York is almost at 800 again.

Still not getting it.


----------



## Faun (Apr 14, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Louisiana has over 1,000 deaths now.  129 deaths there today.  Not a good day for them.
> ...


And today (so far), they have an *additional *129 due to coronavirus. What's your point?


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 14, 2020)

South Dakota....The BIG FUCKING HOT SPOT.....

Still at 6 deaths.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 14, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Louisiana has over 1,000 deaths now.  129 deaths there today.  Not a good day for them.
> ...



I guess you're right.  Everything is great in Louisiana today.


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 14, 2020)

Faun said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



Only way to verify it is to compare deaths from previous years to this year. Can you provide the data?


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 14, 2020)

New Jersey numbers just came in.  362 deaths today so far.  Not a good day for them.

Yesterday they were in the 200's.  I was hoping that downward trend would continue.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 14, 2020)

President Trump meets with COVID-19 survivors at the White House
					






					video.foxnews.com


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 14, 2020)

New York and New Jersey still lead the country.

What a pair of fuck ups.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 14, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> President Trump meets with COVID-19 survivors at the White House
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The left is praying he gets it and dies.

Then Pence takes over.

The left will wish they had Trump back.


----------



## Faun (Apr 14, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


That's irrelevant as it doesn't factor in population size or causes of death.

Whatever the number of deaths there are without coronavirus, today alone, that number is 129 higher because of coronavirus. And the day isn't over yet. Still not getting your point?


----------



## Faun (Apr 14, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > President Trump meets with COVID-19 survivors at the White House
> ...


How is posting Impeached Trump is meeting with coronavirus survivors, praying he gets it and dies? These are people who are no longer carrying the disease and are not contagious. I'm also not sure that poster is leftwing.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 14, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> New York and New Jersey still lead the country.
> 
> What a pair of fuck ups.



Remove New York and New Jersey and we STILL have twice as many cases as the country with the next most cases.  Pair of fuck-ups?  How about these two?


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 14, 2020)

Faun said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



You are saying there are 129 *additional* deaths. How do you say it's additional if you can't say what is normal death number?


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 14, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



What's a "normal death number"?


----------



## Faun (Apr 14, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


What's a "normal death number?"


----------



## Faun (Apr 14, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Great minds...


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 14, 2020)

Globally, we are at 125,000 deaths.

Italy and Spain are showing good declines.

However, these are just numbers.  

Nobody I know has gotten sick or died.

I can't image what that means to people who are actually affected by it.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 14, 2020)

Faun said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



I was making a statement that simply reflects what others on the board (left wingers) have openly posted.  That he gets it and dies.

And no....I don't believe that Unkotare is leftwing.


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 14, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



What do you think it is? Did people stop dying from anything else but corona virus?


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 14, 2020)

Faun said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



Idiots too...


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 14, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Did people stop dying from anything else but corona virus?


If it is your claim that no more people are dying than usual, grow a pair and state it. Stop begging others to help you make your point. State it, and we will scrutinize it for you (since clearly you are too lazy to look anything up for yourself).


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 14, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Did people stop dying from anything else but corona virus?
> ...



Where have I said no more people are dying than usual.

I asked what is the usual (normal) death rate, and you're avoiding to answer every time.

Your claim is that *additional* 129 people died. What would be number of deaths without deaths the corona virus?


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 14, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



How the fuck am I supposed to know what your made-up terms are?  Death numbers obviously aren't static.  

No, people didn't stop dying from anything else but coronavirus.  So the 129 deaths are *additional* as has already been explained to you.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 14, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Where have I said no more people are dying than usual.


Nowhere, obviously, or i would not have to ask if it was your claim. Duh. 

So, is it or is it not your claim? Thats a yes/no question.


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 14, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



Additional to what? 

To previous corona virus deaths?
To overall number of deaths (non corona related)?

I asked you, how many people would die in Louisiana if there was no corona virus?


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 14, 2020)

If I go to Louisiana and shoot 129 people in the face, no big deal.  Because that doesn't vary from the "normal death number" in Louisiana.  Whatever that means.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 14, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



Probably about 129 less deaths today.


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 14, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



So if normally 100 people die, we would have 129 less death today, if there is no corona virus? Bravo.


----------



## Rambunctious (Apr 14, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > New York and New Jersey still lead the country.
> ...


First of all we can't trust China and Russia's numbers...second dems in NYC and SF were telling people not to worry about it because it was just like the flu....in just the few days that the dems and media were downplaying this thousands of infections were happening.....third we are a huge nation compared to most other nations except China...forth we travel more than other nations....so if you are going to count dead bodies in this case go back and count the bodies of Obama's pandemic and Bush's....lets be fair and open....and turn the gas lighter off....people die in pandemics and pointing your bony finger of indignation in one direction is foolhardy.....


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 14, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



Uhh...129 less than 100 doesn't make sense in that context, genius.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 14, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


No dummy, you would have 100 deaths, because 129 "more" would mean 229.

Of course, only a desperate jerk with an ulterior motive would try to count things this way. 

Why are you guys feeding this troll? He doesn't know anything and doesn't want to learn anything. He's just trying to distract from his failure of a cult leader. He is too big a sissy to make any claims. Useless.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 14, 2020)

Rambunctious said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



This must be the new right-wing talking point.  It was the DEMOCRATS who were downplaying this.  

It started out as a "dem-panic" and now Democrats are the ones downplaying it.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 14, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


Well of course. Just as the mentally ill president called it a hoax, then declared a national emergency and said he knew all along it would be a pandemic. You dont have to ask these little footsoldiers what they think. Watch tape of trump, and you then know what they all think.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 14, 2020)

Sweden: 22 Scientists Say Coronavirus Strategy Has Failed As Deaths Top 1,000
					

Sweden's relatively relaxed approach to controlling the spread of the virus has come under fire from 22 researchers who have publicly criticized the strategy.




					www.forbes.com


----------



## Likkmee (Apr 14, 2020)

*Drowning is highly preventable*
The Bennetts' story is not unusual. Nearly 1,000 children died from drowning in the United States in 2017. It's the leading cause of accidental death for children 1 through 4. More than 8,000 others nearly died by drowning, according to the American Academy of Pediatrics.
Drowned 2017. 9000 or so
Drownings 2020  2.5 ? We shall see
" 13 people droned in the yahoquee river today."
 It is thought they encountered a Covid-19 infected person and jumped in the river to quickly was it off. The river is mostly class five rapids.
Cause of death. Covid-19


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 14, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



So, give me a number that makes sense. 

How many people died on average per day or month without COVID?


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 14, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



LOL

You can compare total deaths to total deaths only.

So, what's total death per day, or a month for previous years without corona virus?

Then we can talk about total deaths per day, or month this year, with corona virus.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Apr 14, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> New York is almost at 800 again.
> 
> Still not getting it.


They are still being seeded
They would have to have every New Yorker coughing g on every other New Yorker for days on end for it to be this bad.
I dont know the method of distribution but I’m thinking some building(s) somewhere probably deserted is still dispersing the virus


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 14, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> You can compare total deaths to total deaths only


No, you can. The rationals world counts covid deaths, while you cultists desperately scramble for reasons to cover for the blob.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 14, 2020)

Rambunctious said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



False comparison.  "Dems", whatever that means, are not the office that gets the intelligence briefings that flagged the pandemic in at least early January if not last November.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 14, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



You were floating a Strawman about "they say", where "they" has no name.  Same as that Ame®icunto freak who kept biting my ankles in here every time I posted stats and trolled his way to the Ignore list.


----------



## Rambunctious (Apr 14, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


So what?...if they were uninformed it was irresponsible for them to do that...they may have been responsible for thousands of infections and dead in their respective cities....why can't you see that?....are you blind?....


----------



## Pogo (Apr 14, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



Odd that Rump called it a "hoax" then.  Here's where Doublethink comes into play.  
Or as I like to call it -- Having it both ways: Priceless


----------



## Pogo (Apr 14, 2020)

Rambunctious said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...



It's not the job of those without access to intelligence briefings to not take action on non-events they don't know about.


----------



## Rambunctious (Apr 14, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > You can compare total deaths to total deaths only
> ...


Just shining the light of truth for people to digest...we sure don't get truth from the media...


----------



## Rambunctious (Apr 14, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Odd that Rump called it a "hoax


No he did not now you are back to lying to defend your weak position....


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 14, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > You can compare total deaths to total deaths only
> ...


I said: "*You can* compare total deaths to total deaths only."
You said: "No, you can."

LOL

Moron.


----------



## Rambunctious (Apr 14, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Are you suggesting that Pelosi is not privileged to intelligence briefings?....Please dude give it up.....she and democrats in NYC were telling people to not worry...I think they wanted it to spread....


----------



## Pogo (Apr 14, 2020)

Rambunctious said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Odd that Rump called it a "hoax
> ...



Oh yes he _did_, which would be crystal clear if you hadn't cut out the quote that defines what the pronoun "it" refers to.  So if you're looking for who's lying, look no further that he who edits the previous posts.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 14, 2020)

Rambunctious said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...



Umma needa link on that one.


----------



## Rambunctious (Apr 14, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Oh yes he _did_,


Wrong he called the coverage a hoax...not the virus...while he was closing down travel the democrats were trying to impeach him....look it up...


----------



## Rambunctious (Apr 14, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


I've linked to that twice now for you...not going to do it again...you look it up....


----------



## Flopper (Apr 14, 2020)

james bond said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Good information
> ...


We were very close to developing a vaccine for a coronavirus years ago but with the threat of SARS disappearing so did the money for developing a vaccine.

HIV poses unique challenges to vaccine development which we hope will not be the case with this coronavirus. 

In general terms, all vaccines work the same way: they prime the immune system to recognize and attack a particular pathogen if it shows up in the body in the future. This can be done in a variety of ways: you can generate a vaccine by inactivating the pathogen (as in the injected polio vaccine) or weakening it (as in the measles vaccine), by using only part of it (pertussis), or by combining it with something else that helps it provoke an immune response (pneumococcal vaccine). Whichever method is used, the vaccine primes the immune system to respond quickly to the pathogen if it enters the body in the future. 

HIV challenges the standard vaccine approaches first and foremost because, unlike diseases such as measles and chickenpox, no one naturally recovers from infection with HIV. If a person is infected with measles and survives, the immune response to the infection will usually be sufficient to prevent future infection with the measles. Researchers can use this naturally derived immunity as a model for the level of protection a successful vaccine should provide.   This is why researchers are so anxious to  confirm that that coronaviurs victims have a natural immunity. If so, we can expect a vaccine but it could be years away.  Assuming a natural immunity occurs with coronavirus recovery then with each outbreak the number infected will go down due to natural immunity which is good but it also reduces the incentive to develop a vaccine.

If there is no natural immunity with this coronavirus, then we will have to depend on new antiviral treatments as is the case with HIV.








						Scientists were close to a coronavirus vaccine years ago. Then the money dried up.
					

"We just could not generate much interest," a researcher said of the difficulty in getting funding to test the vaccine in humans.




					www.nbcnews.com
				











						The Development of HIV Vaccines | History of Vaccines
					

At a time when many infectious diseases were being brought or kept under control with global vaccination efforts in the 1990s, the human immunodeficiency virus (HIV), only identified in 1984, infected millions worldwide. From 1990 to 2014…




					www.historyofvaccines.org


----------



## Pogo (Apr 14, 2020)

Rambunctious said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Oh yes he _did_,
> ...


Don't need to, I already know.  He called it the "Democrats' new hoax".  Here's the paradox --- you just got done saying "the Dems", again whatever that blanket term means, were playing down the danger of the virus -- and that's when Rump was calling what they were doing a 'hoax".  He did that at one of his pep rallies btw.  So, are you trying to sell us that he was saying the "hoax" was them playing it down (still waiting for that link) and therefore he's saying it was much more serious?  If so, why wasn't he acting on it?  What the fuck was he doing holding a rally?

Can't have it both ways.

EDIT --- speaking of which, urine luck.  Somebody just quoted another post elsewhere which has this handy-dandy timeline.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 14, 2020)

Rambunctious said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...



You've linked no such thing.


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 14, 2020)

M14 Shooter said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > Wuhan China has effected the entire planet. South Dakota is a lot closer to New York than Wuhan China. This is a virus, it does not know borders. It just looks for human hosts. One person can infect hundreds of people.  As long as there are humans in South Dakota, South Dakota's policies can effect the rest of the country and the world.
> ...



Everyone is doing ok until the pathogen spreads like wildfire through your community. If South Dakota makes it out of this relatively unscathed, it will be thanks to over 90% of the country that went on lockdown. South Dakota's failure to follow suit undermines are strategy to defeat the pathogen. Essentially, South Dakota is giving aid and comfort to the ENEMY which is this Pathogen.


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 14, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



This should be reposted often.


----------



## Rambunctious (Apr 14, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


Thank you for proving me correct..."and this is THEIR new hoax" meaning the media and their coverage of the virus and his actions....


----------



## james bond (Apr 14, 2020)

Flopper said:


> We were very close to developing a vaccine for a coronavirus years ago but with the threat of SARS disappearing so did the money for developing a vaccine.



Interesting that big pharma won't chip in $3 M to continue what they were working on.  No rights probably.

Also, strange that the body doesn't produce antibodies against HIV.  

I think what's difficult about COVID-19 is that the antibodies are what end up killing you.  I heard what the body produces to combat COVID-19 is what causes you to start spiraling downwards towards ARDS.  It is an overreaction to the cells dying from COVID-19.  Early on, I heard that it left a sticky substance on your lungs if you had trouble breathing; I think this would be an underlying condition if you recover and get it again quickly.  I haven't heard this recently though, so don't know how true it was.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Apr 14, 2020)

Trump called the overreaction a hoax and notthe virus so  stop discrediting yourselves with lies. 

The lib mantra from now thru election will be “He reacted too slow” they will Bang this Drum heavily as from this point forward things  will improve and Lordy me we can’t talk about that.  The liberal attempts to smear and discredit will be as always rooted in the past with no effort on solutions  to progress forward


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 14, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 14, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> Trump called the overreaction a hoax and notthe virus so  stop discrediting yourselves with lies.
> 
> The lib mantra from now thru election will be “He reacted too slow” they will Bang this Drum heavily as from this point forward things  will improve and Lordy me we can’t talk about that.  The liberal attempts to smear and discredit will be as always rooted in the past with no effort on solutions  to progress forward



Interesting that left never actually quoted Trump's exact words, but their interpretation and spin on it. 

Every time they were asked to post it, they never did it, and just run away. Fuckers.


----------



## Faun (Apr 14, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


Screeches the moron groaning about _"normal death numbers."_


----------



## Faun (Apr 14, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


You'll have to find that number if Louisiana even posts daily number of deaths within their state.


----------



## Faun (Apr 14, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


Dayum, are you ever fucking retarded. :eusa_duh:

... in addition to the people who die today in Louisiana from causes *other than* from coronavirus. Seriously, how difficult was that for you that you couldn't understand it??


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 14, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



I don't know.  You can look it up if you want.  Those numbers obviously vary from day to day and month to month, which is what I have been explaining to you.  There is no "normal death number".  You can take an average daily death amount, and then do what exactly with that?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 14, 2020)

Rambunctious said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Odd that Rump called it a "hoax
> ...


Yes trump called it a hoax. And thats why you cultists continue to downplay it. While insisting he didnt. Having it both ways: priceless


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 14, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> Trump called the overreaction a hoax


I.e., what experts were recommending. 

And here you are, like a good little cultist, still following the marching orders.


----------



## Faun (Apr 14, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


Conservatives really suck at math.

If "normally," 100 people die today if there was no coronavirus -- 100 people die today.

But we do have coronavirus, so 229 would die today.

Savvy?


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 14, 2020)

So far 2,216 deaths today.  Worst day by 200.  Not good.

New cases is only at 23,700.  Hopefully that doesn't get much higher.


----------



## Faun (Apr 14, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


Why should anyone give you anything to make your argument? It's your argument, I suggest you hunt for it yourself and then come back and try it out when you're done.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 14, 2020)

Bad day for New Jersey, Massachusetts, Michigan, Pennsylvania, and Louisiana.  

At least the number of new cases is still low, kind of.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 14, 2020)

Faun said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



This is a thread for numbers.

Why do you assholes understand that ?


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 14, 2020)

Why *do* you assholes understand that?  lol

Apparently, I'm supposed to go fetch someone's data for them so that they can make some ridiculous argument with it.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 14, 2020)

Well,

It looks like the virus had another great day kicking New York and New Jersey's asses.

Additionally, it did a number on Michagan, Pennsylvania, LA, Mass.

Those six states accounted for 1,750 out of 2,200 deaths.

I still don't get what they have not figured out yet.

It's been more than 14 days.

Do they know they are the pandemic ?


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 14, 2020)

Utah had another death.

Someone's grandmother/grandfather.....I am sure they feel the loss.  Because I have not, I only see numbers.

Utah is at 19 now.  But parts of the state never shut down.  

Seems we have totally fucked this up.


----------



## Faun (Apr 14, 2020)

Rambunctious said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


So Democrats weren't creating a hoax about how Impeached Trump wasn't doing enough??

I wish you rightards had a functioning mind you could make up.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 14, 2020)

Globally....6,333 deaths.

U.S has 1/3 of those.

Six states are more than 75% of those.  

That puts 1/4th or more of the deaths in six states of the U.S.  Located in N.E/Michigan.

Fuck.


----------



## Faun (Apr 14, 2020)

Rambunctious said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Oh yes he _did_,
> ...


Imbecile, he called it the "Democrats" new hoax.

_Now the *Democrats *are politicizing the coronavirus, you know that right? Coronavirus, they’re politicizing it. We did one of the great jobs. You say, “How’s President Trump doing?” They go, “Oh, not good, not good.” They have no clue. They don’t have any clue. They can’t even count their votes in Iowa. They can’t even count. No, they can’t. They can’t count their votes. One of my people came up to me and said, “Mr. President, they tried to beat you on Russia, Russia, Russia.” That didn’t work out too well. They couldn’t do it. They tried the impeachment hoax. That was on a perfect conversation. They tried anything. They tried it over and over. They’d been doing it since you got in. It’s all turning. They lost. It’s all turning. Think of it. Think of it. And this is *their* new hoax._​


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 14, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Globally....6,333 deaths.
> 
> U.S has 1/3 of those.
> 
> ...



You forgot Louisiana.

And you thought it was a hoax.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 14, 2020)

Faun said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



It is a hoax in many ways.

It's been used as an excuse to take our basic rights away.

Once this is over...I am all for a peoples court and a trip to the guillotine for several people.


----------



## Faun (Apr 14, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


So why should anyone but that moron look up the numbers he seeks to make his argument?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 14, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> This is a thread for numbers.
> 
> Why do you assholes understand that ?


Well, your idiotic trolling sent it to the rubber room. Now i can say you like to suck buttholes, and it's fine. Pat yourself on the back.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 14, 2020)

Faun said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



This thread isn't about arguments....it is about reporting and trends.

You've got 100 other threads to argue on.

Don't clutter this one too.


----------



## Rambunctious (Apr 14, 2020)

Faun said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


I still don't see where he called the virus a hoax....do you?.....because that's what the libs are saying he said...and your post does not show that either....FAIL again Faun.....


----------



## Pogo (Apr 14, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Why *do* you assholes understand that?  lol
> 
> Apparently, I'm supposed to go fetch someone's data for them so that they can make some ridiculous argument with it.



Apparently it's frustrating for the Cult of Ignance when they understand something.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 14, 2020)

Rambunctious said:


> I still don't see where he called the virus a hoax..


Nobody is saying he called the virus itself a hoax, ya dumbass. You trump cultists sound like morons every time you say this.


----------



## Faun (Apr 14, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


The point, which sailed clear over your pointy head, is that Impeached Trump is trying to say it was the Democrat's new hoax AND Democrats played it down, out of both sides of his mouth.


----------



## Faun (Apr 14, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...


Fuck off. This thread is in the taunting arena. It can be about anything I want.

Including, the *number* that moron was asking me for to make his argument.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 14, 2020)

Spain appears to have had a better day (calling 300 deaths a good day is weird, I know).

Italy didn't have a good day....but the trend still looks good.

Other...hard to say.

Germany looks to reverse a microtrend.

One thing for sure is that a small part of the U.S. is really getting blasted.


----------



## Faun (Apr 14, 2020)

Rambunctious said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


I didn't say he called the virus a hoax. I said he called it a Democrat hoax.

I never said anything other than that so it seems, as usual, the fail is all yours. Including your fail to say he called it a "coverage hoax" when he really called it the Democrat's hoax.


----------



## Faun (Apr 14, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > I still don't see where he called the virus a hoax..
> ...


They never learn.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 14, 2020)

Faun said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



You are correct.

You motherfuckers are the reason it is here to begin with.

It did not start that way.  

But since you little men have to prove shit to each other by leveraging up on other posters...it got moved.


----------



## Faun (Apr 14, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...


LOLOL

Suuure, uh-huh. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Deplorable Yankee said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Now we have the dishonor of the virus and the dishonor of posting in the Rubber Room. Double dishonor.
> ...


----------



## Fed Starving (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 14, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



So yesterday Tuesday we had stage one of the reopening from Total Lockdown. We began doing this Monday afternoon and went right through Monday night, I did have a two hour break during all of it, to get some dinner and also to post that thread re. Donald Trump and WHO.

WTF?! Doing the Total Lockdown was in respect to beginning stage one of the reopening and completing stage one, doing the Total Lockdown was easy compared to that. I never realised how complicated this was going to be, BUT we DID complete it and so smaller stores, garden centres and parks are now reopen, we must now monitor for two weeks to see how it goes and if all good we will do stage two the reopening of schools, restaurants and bars.

I have just got home it is 1.15AM.

Yesterday I had two trips in one of our police helicopters this was for us to survey from the air how things were going, we hope we did not freak anyone out! The second trip was last night. I really hate helicopters, it's very scary being in one in my opinion, although I do think being in a hazmat suit is worse than being in a helicopter.

We also put into action yesterday April 14 the below, it;s too complicated for me to post about and so the below explains all the new measures with regard to our border:









						Austria and Czech Republic Introduce New Conditions of Entry From April 14 - SchengenVisaInfo.com
					

Austria and the Czech Republic have introduced new conditions of entry, starting from April 14, amid coronavirus pandemic (COVID-19). Austria’s government has decided that all aliens entering in the country from April 14 will be required to show evidence that they have tested negative for the...



					www.schengenvisainfo.com


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 14, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



That was you who caused that, you stupid asshole.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 14, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> That was you who caused that, you stupid asshole.


Oh, he knows. That's why he went "straight" with this screenname halfway through the thread and decided to troll with his other account instead. He did this precisely to set up the embarrassing moment we just witnessed from him. A master troll, he is not.


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 14, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



I did ask for numbers. How many people died from COVID, and how many people died from other causes. Only that way is possible to have comparison.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 14, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



The number of people who die from other causes VARIES daily.


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 14, 2020)

Faun said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



You're getting nervous, it's time for your dilation, I guess. 

So where is the number of non-COVID deaths?


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 14, 2020)

Sweden was at over 100 deaths today.  

Bummer.......

Their experiment isn't working so well.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 14, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> So where is the number of non-COVID deaths?


Its your point, you insufferable whiner. Look it up. You have cluttered this thread for 3 pages with this whiny garbage, you big baby.


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 14, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



So it's number of people dying from COVID.

OK, what is number of deaths for yesterday, non-COVID and COVID?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 14, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Sweden was at over 100 deaths today.
> 
> Bummer.......
> 
> Their experiment isn't working so well.


Yeah, they must have listened to your advice. Bad move.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 14, 2020)

Pogo said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > "Vitamin D kills this thing..."
> ...



Look at the below Pogo 

The below is what occur when a nation from day one take measures when first cases of COVID-19 appear in the nation. As I have been explaining for approx 4 weeks, we have been in Total Lockdown for those weeks, we shut EVERYTHING down, we closed our borders, banned flights from everyone, did the testing, isolated cases and clusters and this below in the graph is the result of what we in this Government feel are successful measures this considering we share a DIRECT border with Italy, we feel IF we had not taken measures IMMEDIATELY then our COVID-19 situation would not have been looking like the below graph and the below numbers:





^^^^ We peak March 26, we had a slight increase March 29 but we think all the other 14 days from April 1-April 14 have been very encouraging.





^^^^ You can see that also our Active Cases have been decreasing in the radical way.





^^^^ You can see our New Recoveries and New Cases now both going down, the New Recoveries going down is good because our New Cases are also going down.





^^^^ At this time I think we could not have hoped for a more positive graph than the above. The outcome of our Total Cases, our Recovery Rate is near 100% it is 98% the Death Rate is approx 2%

As of 22.00PM last night April 14 our totals:

Total Cases 14.226 New Cases 184 Total Death 365 New Deaths 16 Total Recovered 7.633 Active Cases 6.209 Serious/Critical 243

Our Active Cases are 6.209 from these 5.966 are in the Mild Condition this is 96% of them and 243 are in Serious/Critical Condition this is 4% of them. Also from the 243 in Serious/Critical Condition 221 have existing health problems with either the lungs, heart, Cancer or Type 2 Diabetes. 

From 4 weeks we have a Total Death total of 365 from these deaths 341 has existing health problems with either the lungs, heart, Cancer or Type 2 Diabetes.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 14, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> So it's number of people dying from COVID.
> 
> OK, what is number of deaths for yesterday, non-COVID and COVID?



Look it up so you can quit stalling with whatever retarded argument you're attempting to make.  

I'm trying to hear you out, but I'm not going to go searching for data that you're requesting.  So I'll meet you halfway and hypothetically listen to your bullshit.  

Hypothetically speaking, let's suppose that you quit begging me to go search data for you and you find it yourself.  Now you have that number.  So now what are we supposed to do with it?  Do you even know?


----------



## Faun (Apr 14, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> So where is the number of non-COVID deaths?


They are wherever you find them.


----------



## Faun (Apr 14, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > The number of people who die from other causes VARIES daily.
> ...


Wut?? You think not a single person died in Louisiana today from something other than coronavirus?

You're about 51 cards shy of a full deck.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 14, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Sweden was at over 100 deaths today.
> 
> Bummer.......
> 
> Their experiment isn't working so well.



Sweden is a disaster their criminal decision to attempt Herd Immunity was WRONG, on our estimates Sweden is now going to have more cases AND more deaths than Britain. ANYONE who was saying that Sweden was doing the RIGHT thing is a TOTAL MORON and does NOT know what they are talking about. NO nation should EVER follow what the criminal Swedish Government did and have been doing, NOW they are talking about doing a Total Lockdown, sorry morons it's too late for that now.

To add one of the Official Experts opinion to illustrate that what I said that ANYONE saying Sweden attempting Herd Immunity and NOT doing a Total Lockdown was the RIGHT thing is a TOTAL MORON and does NOT know what they are talking about, I give everyone Björn Olsen:
















						Expert Predicts Coronavirus 'Tragedy' in Sweden as Deaths Increase
					

A Swedish infectious medicine professor has predicted the country may be headed towards "tragedy" as Wuhan coronavirus fatalities surge.




					www.breitbart.com
				






















						Coronavirus deaths in Sweden pass 1,000 - Breitbart
					

Stockholm (AFP) - Sweden on Tuesday reported that more than 1,000 people had died from the novel coronavirus, as a group of experts attacked the




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 14, 2020)

Faun said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



Wut? 

I've been asking in last ten posts how many people are dying in Louisiana from something other than COVID and you bozzos are refusing to answer.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 14, 2020)

Faun said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


Time to move on past this crybaby's little obsessive tantrum. Don't feed him anymore.


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 14, 2020)

Faun said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > So where is the number of non-COVID deaths?
> ...



That's the point, nobody is publishing those numbers. Even on CDC website suddenly, you can't find numbers and cause of deaths past 2016. 

Where are the numbers?


----------



## Flopper (Apr 14, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Wouldn't it be nice to have president that had real communication skills that could put together a coherent paragraph.  His stream of consciousness communications even leaves his ardent supporters often scratching their head.   Did he mean covid 19 was a hoax? or maybe it's the media or democrat's diatribe or maybe he really meant the Mueller investigation.  When he was rambling on about Easter and getting back to work and how nice it would be to have churches open, was he trying to say we could go back to work then or maybe he was just having one his brain forts or maybe it's his dyslexia.    Trump claimed that "anybody could get tested".  What I think he actual  meant and should have said was, anybody with a doctors order will be able to get tested when the test kits recently ordered arrive and  enough PPE gear is found to protect those doing the tests.


----------



## Faun (Apr 14, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


Because you refuse to look up that number.


----------



## Rambunctious (Apr 14, 2020)

Just reported on FOX news...The Obama administration gave millions to the lab in Wuhan...even though doctors were concerned about their corona experimenting...so we are funding this pandemic...you stupid stupid Obama voters...


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 14, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...



Dr. Robert Redfield, Director of CDC: "If you look back in January and February, the cases we had in this country were all related to China travel, it was 14 cases throughout the country. CDC evaluated over 800 contacts of those individuals and only identify two individuals that have been infected, both spouses. *It wasn't until February 28, when we saw our first community transmission, when we said, wait the minute, where is this coming from?*"

*Dr. Redfield on Today Show, April 13th, 2020 *(FF to 5:00 mark)

*February 28* is the date when medical experts in the federal government said "hey, what's going on"? Up until that point nobody was serious or concerned about corona virus. Wait a minute, February 28 is almost whole month since Trump issued China travel ban, and mandatory quarantines (first in 50 years), which means Trump did take it seriously when nobody else (including Congress, Governors, and media) did.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 14, 2020)

Rambunctious said:


> Just reported on FOX news...The Obama administration gave millions to the lab in Wuhan...even though doctors were concerned about their corona experimenting...so we are funding this pandemic...you stupid stupid Obama voters...



Fox Noise huh.

And then you want to call _somebody else_ "stupid".  What a world.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 14, 2020)

Gotta hope these numbers are done for this day.  Not good.



Country,
OtherTotal
CasesNew
CasesTotal
DeathsNew
DeathsTotal
RecoveredActive
CasesSerious,
CriticalTot Cases/
1M popDeaths/
1M popTotal
TestsTests/
1M popWorld1,997,559+73,622126,594+6,976478,4251,392,54051,59525616.2USA613,825+26,88426,045+2,40538,820548,96013,4731,854793,065,0199,260Spain174,060+3,96118,255+49967,50488,3017,3713,723390600,00012,833Italy162,488+2,97221,067+60237,130104,2913,1862,6873481,073,68917,758France143,303+6,52415,729+76228,80598,7696,7302,195241333,8075,114Germany132,210+2,1383,495+30168,20060,5154,2881,578421,317,88715,730UK93,873+5,25212,107+778N/A81,4221,5591,383178382,6505,637China82,2493,34177,7381,170116572Iran74,877+1,5744,683+9848,12922,0653,69189156287,3593,421Turkey65,111+4,0621,403+1074,79958,9091,80977217443,6265,260Belgium31,119+5304,157+2546,86820,0941,2232,685359102,1518,814Netherlands27,419+8682,945+12225024,2241,3581,600172134,9727,877Canada27,063+1,383903+1238,23517,92555771724450,71711,942


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 14, 2020)

Faun said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



OMG...

You leftiest fucks were saying, Louisiana has additional 129 deaths, and I asked ten times... additional to what? Please explain, since you already mentioned it.

What is the number that 129 additional to? I asked you since its your claim, dunce.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 14, 2020)

Rambunctious said:


> Just reported on FOX news...The Obama administration gave millions to the lab in Wuhan...even though doctors were concerned about their corona experimenting...so we are funding this pandemic...you stupid stupid Obama voters...


Damn that is dumb. You nutters will believe ANYTHING.


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 14, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Gotta hope these numbers are done for this day.  Not good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Still celebrating, Pogo?


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 14, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> OMG...
> 
> You leftiest fucks were saying, Louisiana has additional 129 deaths, and I asked ten times... additional to what? Please explain, since you already mentioned it.
> 
> What is the number that 129 additional to? I asked you since its your claim, dunce.



Holy fuck dude.  Make your point already.

If coronavirus didn't exist, then those 129 people probably wouldn't have died today.  So it's in addition to the number of people who otherwise died today.

Jesus fucking Christ.

You've been going on and on about this for 10 pages now, begging for us to look up data for you like a homeless person begs for change.  Make your point or shut the fuck up already.


----------



## Rambunctious (Apr 14, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Just reported on FOX news...The Obama administration gave millions to the lab in Wuhan...even though doctors were concerned about their corona experimenting...so we are funding this pandemic...you stupid stupid Obama voters...
> ...


Don't know but you all have doubted them before and were wrong....stay tuned....I think the money went from us to a global science organization and then to the Wuhan lab....China won't even fund their own germ warfare...LOL...FOX reported that doctors in the USA maybe even Fauci himself (just my guess) warned our government to stop the funding....


----------



## Rambunctious (Apr 14, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Just reported on FOX news...The Obama administration gave millions to the lab in Wuhan...even though doctors were concerned about their corona experimenting...so we are funding this pandemic...you stupid stupid Obama voters...
> ...











						U.S. gave $3.7million grant to lab at center coronavirus scandal
					

The US National Institutes of Health, a government agency, awarded a $3.7million research grant to the Wuhan Institute of Virology to study coronavirus transmission.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 14, 2020)

Rambunctious said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


*cuckoo*
.
.
.
.
.
*cuckoo*


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 14, 2020)

Crixus said:


> Did I? Prove it. Produce one death from corona virus in America where the person who died wasn't already in a hospital bed?


This post didn't age well.


----------



## Fed Starving (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 14, 2020)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Sweden was at over 100 deaths today.
> ...



Everyone is entitled to their POV about what Sweden is doing.

From what I understand the people of Sweden like it.


----------



## Faun (Apr 14, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


How many times do you need to be told this until it gets past your impenetrable armor of ignorance?

... in addition to all other deaths today.


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 14, 2020)

Faun said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



How many were all other deaths today?


----------



## Faun (Apr 14, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


Why?


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 14, 2020)

Faun said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Does it matter?
Why don't you answer the question?


----------



## Flopper (Apr 14, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> Trump called the overreaction a hoax and notthe virus so  stop discrediting yourselves with lies.
> 
> The lib mantra from now thru election will be “He reacted too slow” they will Bang this Drum heavily as from this point forward things  will improve and Lordy me we can’t talk about that.  The liberal attempts to smear and discredit will be as always rooted in the past with no effort on solutions  to progress forward


The record speaks for itself.  Take a look at the progress the administration made eradicating the virus in February.


----------



## Flopper (Apr 14, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Bad day for New Jersey, Massachusetts, Michigan, Pennsylvania, and Louisiana.
> 
> At least the number of new cases is still low, kind of.


Trump has the fix for that.  Put them all back to work because it's just the common flu.


----------



## Faun (Apr 14, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


Because it doesn't matter in regard to the number of deaths that occurred yesterday just because of coronavirus, which is actually what's being discussed. That's the part your feeble brain is incapable of comprehending. Just because you want to go off on a tangent, doesn't mean others have to follow you there.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 14, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > OMG...
> ...



Aaaand no response.


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 14, 2020)

Faun said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Yeah, other deaths are not important, just ones you care for. 

Does it matter to know how COVID deaths relate to number of other deaths? If COVID-19 death are not counted correctly, as is discussed in other topic, then the other deaths wont be accurate neither. Unlike you, at least I have a brain to pull the parallel in between two. But, it's not your fault, it's genes.


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 14, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



Begging for data? Nope. 

I asked you to clarify your claim. And you haven't.

Should I repeat it for you, or you can handle it on your own?


----------



## Faun (Apr 14, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


LOL

Moron, that's not even what I said. Are you really as illiterate as you appear?

I didn't say they don't matter. I said they don't matter in regard to the number of deaths from coronavirus, which is what's actually being discussed.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 14, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



Jesus Christ dude.  I already answered it.  Here, I'll fucking show you.

Your question:  "Louisiana has additional 129 deaths, and I asked ten times... *additional to what?* "

My answer:  "If coronavirus didn't exist, then those 129 people probably wouldn't have died today.  So it's *in addition to the number of people who otherwise died today.*"

You going to keep dancing?  Or are you FINALLY going to make your idiotic point?


----------



## Faun (Apr 14, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


The claim is that yesterday, there were 129 deaths in Louisiana due to coronavirus.


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 15, 2020)

March 24, 2020 - United States - 54,916
March 25, 2020 - United States - 68,489 - 24.7% increase
March 26, 2020 - United States - 85,594 - 24.97% increase
March 27, 2020 - United States - 104,256 - 21.8% increase
March 28, 2020 - United States - 123,776 - 18.7% increase
March 29, 2020 - United States - 142,224 - 14.9% increase
March 30, 2020 - United States - 164,266 - 15.5% increase
March 31, 2020 - United States - 188,578 - 14.8% increase
April 1, 2020 - United States - 215,300 - 14.2% increase
April 2, 2020 - United States - 245,193 - 13.9% increase
April 3, 2020 - United States - 277,475 - 13.2% increase
April 4, 2020 - United States - 311,635 - 12.3% increase
April 5, 2020 - United States - 336,830 - 8.1% increase
April 6, 2020 - United States - 367,629 - 9.1% increase
April 7, 2020 - United States - 400,540 - 9.0% increase
April 8, 2020 - United States - 435,160 - 8.6% increase
April 9, 2020 - United States - 468,895 - 7.8% increase
April 10, 2020 - United States - 502,876 - 7.3% increase
April 11, 2020 - United States - 533,115 - 6.0% increase
April 12, 2020 - United States - 560,433 - 5.1% increase
April 13, 2020 - United States - 587,155 - 4.8% increase
April 14, 2020 - United States - 614,246 - 4.6% increase


----------



## Pogo (Apr 15, 2020)

Rambunctious said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...



It's like a leaky spigot with y'all conspiracy nuts.  China is bioattacking the world.  Hillary fails to show up, replaced by green screen.  Three million Amish mobilize to vote for Rump.  Three million illegals.  Protesters brought in on buses.  O'bama born in Kenya.  Chemtrails.  New Coke.  Elvis still alive.  Andy Kaufmann faked his own death.  "Papists".  "Deep State" and "illuminati".  Moon landing faked in New Mexico.  Fluoride in the water, communist plot.  Vaccinations.  Communist behind every bush.  Yammer yammer yammer.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 15, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



Are you referring to the high suicide rate there?


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 15, 2020)

Still early, but already 1,500 deaths reported.  Several states haven't put in their numbers yet.  

It's looking like another 2,000+ death day.


----------



## james bond (Apr 15, 2020)

Good news is our testing per 1M of population will hit over 10,000.

ETA:  Lack of testing means you'll get those huge jumps in deaths as they put unknown cases into the COVID-19 pile.  Oh, he has a bullet hole in his head?  But he was running a fever before that.  COVID-19 +1.


----------



## james bond (Apr 15, 2020)

Are we back to square zero on how COVID-19 started?  It first spread at a Wuhan seafood market, but it doesn't make sense how something like that would begin there.  Since then, we've gone to mitigation so it's been forgotten.

I can't even post a simple explanation of why this is probably wrong as the tracing is so muddled now.

Latest news I got on it (from March) -- Fact check: Coronavirus originated in China, not elsewhere, researchers and studies say


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 15, 2020)

Faun said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



Additional.


----------



## Faun (Apr 15, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


No, there were no additional deaths reported yesterday in Louisiana due to coronavirus.

Sadly, you still don't savvy.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 15, 2020)

If he had a point to make, he would have made it by now.  He's just flailing around trying to hide the fact that he has no idea what he's talking about and he's too embarrassed to admit it.

I'm moving on.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 15, 2020)

Numbers are shit again today.  27,000+ new cases and 2,300+ deaths. So far.

New cases were trending downward, but that reversed today.  And today and yesterday are the most deaths we've had.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Apr 15, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Numbers are shit again today.  27,000+ new cases and 2,300+ deaths. So far.
> 
> New cases were trending downward, but that reversed today.  And today and yesterday are the most deaths we've had.


Rollover effect from Yesterday’s incorrectly  low numbers


----------



## Hellbilly (Apr 15, 2020)

28,394


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 15, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> Rollover effect from Yesterday’s incorrectly low numbers


Madeup bullshit.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 15, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Numbers are shit again today.  27,000+ new cases and 2,300+ deaths. So far.
> ...



Yesterday was low?  It was the most deaths we've had.

Oh you mean the number of new cases.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 15, 2020)

Well, we just passed 30,000 new cases for today and almost 2,500 deaths.  Shitty day.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 15, 2020)

Massachusetts is now over 1,000 deaths.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 15, 2020)

Final count for the day --- no relief yet




Country,
OtherTotal
CasesNew
CasesTotal
DeathsNew
DeathsTotal
RecoveredActive
CasesSerious,
CriticalTot Cases/
1M popDeaths/
1M popTotal
TestsTests/
1M popWorld2,082,372+84,515134,560+7,960510,0461,437,76651,16026717.3USA644,089+30,20628,529+2,48248,701566,85913,4871,946863,258,8799,845Spain180,659+6,59918,812+55770,85390,9947,3713,864402650,75513,918Italy165,155+2,66721,645+57838,092105,4183,0792,7323581,117,40418,481France147,863+4,56017,167+1,43830,95599,7416,4572,265263333,8075,114Germany134,753+2,5433,804+30972,60058,3494,2881,608451,728,35720,629UK98,476+4,60312,868+761N/A85,2641,5591,451190398,9165,876China82,295+463,342+177,8161,137113572Iran76,389+1,5124,777+9449,93321,6793,64390957299,2043,562Turkey69,392+4,2811,518+1155,67462,2001,82082318477,7165,664Belgium33,573+2,4544,440+2837,10722,0261,2042,897383128,13211,056Brazil28,610+3,3481,757+22514,02612,827296135862,985296Canada28,379+1,3161,010+1078,97918,39055775227467,73612,393


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 15, 2020)

New York/New Jersey = 1,100 

Penn + Conn + Mass = 450

Michigan = 153

LA + Ill = 150

1,850 out of 2,450 deaths.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 15, 2020)

New York added 11,500 new cases.  Holy Shit.

South Dakota added 180.

South Dakota has 6 deaths total......

And people are telling all kinds of lies about the state.

Time to focus on New England....that is where people are getting sick and dying in droves.


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 15, 2020)

March 24, 2020 - United States - 54,916
March 25, 2020 - United States - 68,489 - 24.7% increase
March 26, 2020 - United States - 85,594 - 24.97% increase
March 27, 2020 - United States - 104,256 - 21.8% increase
March 28, 2020 - United States - 123,776 - 18.7% increase
March 29, 2020 - United States - 142,224 - 14.9% increase
March 30, 2020 - United States - 164,266 - 15.5% increase
March 31, 2020 - United States - 188,578 - 14.8% increase
April 1, 2020 - United States - 215,300 - 14.2% increase
April 2, 2020 - United States - 245,193 - 13.9% increase
April 3, 2020 - United States - 277,475 - 13.2% increase
April 4, 2020 - United States - 311,635 - 12.3% increase
April 5, 2020 - United States - 336,830 - 8.1% increase
April 6, 2020 - United States - 367,629 - 9.1% increase
April 7, 2020 - United States - 400,540 - 9.0% increase
April 8, 2020 - United States - 435,160 - 8.6% increase
April 9, 2020 - United States - 468,895 - 7.8% increase
April 10, 2020 - United States - 502,876 - 7.3% increase
April 11, 2020 - United States - 533,115 - 6.0% increase
April 12, 2020 - United States - 560,433 - 5.1% increase
April 13, 2020 - United States - 587,155 - 4.8% increase
April 14, 2020 - United States - 614,246 - 4.6% increase
April 15, 2020 - United States - 644,089 - 4.9% increase


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 15, 2020)

Disappointed with the rise in the rate of increase today. Was hoping that rate would soon drop below 4%.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Apr 16, 2020)

New woodpile bringing the gloom and doom





__





						Woodpile Report
					





					woodpilereport.com
				




 The Greater Depression is getting underway. Bad news is being overtaken by worse news, and it's coming thick and fast. Take notes, this debacle may be something your grand kids will ask you about. It promises to be epic. Privation! Soup lines! Brothers who can't spare a dime! Angelic urchins living under bridges! Unfashionable clothing! The unemployed marching with signs denouncing employers! Poorly maintained automobiles! Hobo camps down by the tracks! Movies in black and white with mono sound! No sweat, we've got this.

Everything's worse than the worst of 2008 and closing fast on the 'thirties. Even the best case looks bad, and the worst case doesn't bear thinking about. Here are a few samples snagged from the passing maelstrom:



> > Mediaite - JPMorgan economists are forecasting that the GDP will fall by 40 percent through the spring months. They also predict unemployment will reach 20 percent in April, with 25 million jobs lost overall. Such a drop would be, by far, the worst in U.S. history.





> > Shenandoah - Here Come the Food Shortages ... millions of pounds of fresh fruits and vegetables will be plowed under ... thousands of trucks are tied up storing freight which may not be delivered for many months





> > CBS Philadelphia - Major Meat Processors Shutting Down Plants As Employees Get Sick With COVID-19 ... potential for the closures to accelerate





> > Market Ticker - Told You So: Here Come Food Shortages! ... we are days to weeks away from something important breaking in the supply chains and that supply chain will not be able to be restarted for weeks if not months





> > Modern Survival - Get Prepared For Shortages of EVERYTHING ... we are headed into a “official” depression, we’re in the beginning shock phase of panic, fear, and irrational decision-making





> > Bloomberg - Mortgage Defaults Could Pile Up at Pace That Dwarfs 2008 ... 30% of Americans with home loans, about 15 million households, could stop paying





> > Fox News - Meat industry warns of possible shortages as more processing plants close: 'Perilously close to the edge' ... it is impossible to keep our grocery stores stocked if our plants are not running
> 
> 
> There's nothing like scarce necessities and sudden penury to rouse the peasants against their betters. Shall we wonder why government is clamping down like a bad remake of Red Dawn?





> Here's the thing, those who haven't been preparing "broad spectrum" for a decade or so are in deep trouble.





> And for the faithful who have been stacking all this time while being jeered by market gurus:
> 
> 
> > SRSrocco Report - Peru Extends Lock-Down Along With Mexico: An Estimated 40% Of Global Silver Mine Supply Now Offline




All sources linked click arrows


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 16, 2020)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> New woodpile bringing the gloom and doom
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Unemployment level for April will be reported on May 8, 2020. Americans don't need to eat meat to survive. Until you can find reports of people starving, food is not an issue.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Apr 16, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> > New woodpile bringing the gloom and doom
> ...




That's the spirit ,.....you'll be dead within 90 days tops after the food stops


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 16, 2020)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > Deplorable Yankee said:
> ...



Oh, so tell me, when will the food stop in a country that throws away 40% of the food it produces? Come on now, give us all the date when the food stops since your so sure this will happen. 

There might be a possible shortage of some meat products and you equate that to mass starvation and death. I got news for ya, India has a population of 1.3 Billion people and 90% of them don't eat ANY meat at all. They also feed their entire population despite producing LESS food every year than the United States.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 16, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> > U2Edge said:
> ...



I don't think giving India as an example is a good example, India has the largest undernourished population in the world. Here below are some of the terrible facts about this situation in India:





They also have a massive situation with food loss and food waste









__





						Hunger in India | India FoodBanking Network
					






					www.indiafoodbanking.org


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 16, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> March 24, 2020 - United States - 54,916
> March 25, 2020 - United States - 68,489 - 24.7% increase
> March 26, 2020 - United States - 85,594 - 24.97% increase
> March 27, 2020 - United States - 104,256 - 21.8% increase
> ...



Talk to NY/NJ/New England.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 16, 2020)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > Deplorable Yankee said:
> ...



I don't think the danger is the food stopping, I do think there is a potential danger of the means of distributing the food to become disrupted eg. if America's unemployment levels begin to affect the drivers of the vehicles and also the trains that are the means of distributing food then America will experience a food shortage because the food will not get to the grocery stores, unless of course in this situation you would activate the Army and National Guard troops who would take over the distribution and delivery of foods to grocery stores across the whole of America.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 16, 2020)

Israeli Professor Shows Virus Follows Fixed Pattern
					

Professor Yitzhak Ben Israel of Tel Aviv University, who also serves on the research and development advisory board for Teva Pharmaceutical Industries, plotted the rates of new coronavirus infections of




					townhall.com


----------



## Flopper (Apr 16, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


It is almost impossible to get very accurate causes of deaths for all patients during an epidemic. Doctors are required to specify a cause of death on the death certificate regardless of whether adequate testing has been done. but it's rarely just a guess.  There are difference in how the disease process progresses with Covid 19 than other repertory disease.    In cases where there is no clear evidence that cause of death was covid 19, how a person contracted the disease is a major clue in an epidemic. In other words, if it quacks like a duck, walks like a duck_,_ has feathers and webbed feet like a duck, it's probably a duck.


----------



## Mindful (Apr 16, 2020)

*'Wet markets' likely launched the coronavirus. Here's what you need to know.*
*Most of the earliest COVID-19 cases trace back to one of these sites, but what are they and what do they sell?*









						'Wet markets' likely launched the coronavirus. Here's what you need to know.
					

Most of the earliest COVID-19 cases trace back to one of these sites, but what are they and what do they sell?




					www.nationalgeographic.com


----------



## Flopper (Apr 16, 2020)

james bond said:


> Are we back to square zero on how COVID-19 started?  It first spread at a Wuhan seafood market, but it doesn't make sense how something like that would begin there.  Since then, we've gone to mitigation so it's been forgotten.
> 
> I can't even post a simple explanation of why this is probably wrong as the tracing is so muddled now.
> 
> Latest news I got on it (from March) -- Fact check: Coronavirus originated in China, not elsewhere, researchers and studies say


If you don't have adequate testing available to test all contacts, both direct and causal contacts, tracing becomes difficult if not impossible. The first known case was a man in Washington State who recently traveled to Wuhan.  Trump's order "banning travel with China"  did not come soon enough to stop him from entering the country.  It's believed he brought it back to the states.  However, the man's lack of recall of all contacts and the lack of testing made it impossible to say for sure.

In Mid February, an elderly woman in a long term nursing facility in Kirkland Washington became very ill with a respiratory disease. On February 28, the day Donald Trump announced that the media stories of the coronavirus was a democrat hoax and after calling it just the common flu, the CDC was notified by a healthcare worker that the woman's symptoms were that of covid 19.  The CDC showed up two days later and began an investigation. Due to lack of test kits, lack of PPE, lack of test processing  tracing was limited.  The CDC and state healthcare workers could not establish connection between this woman and the first case.  Within a few weeks  129 COVID-19 cases were confirmed among facility residents (81 of approximately 130), staff members, including health care personnel (34), and visitors (14) and were dead.  There were 800 tracings but without testing, following up on over 1000 additional contacts was not possible.

The genie was out of the bottle and nothing could be done but shutting the nation down to slow the spread which was now in 5 states.  The lack of planning, resources, and lack of action by the federal government was certainly responsible for the lack containment in the two critical months months of the epidemic.


----------



## Flopper (Apr 16, 2020)

Mindful said:


> *'Wet markets' likely launched the coronavirus. Here's what you need to know.*
> *Most of the earliest COVID-19 cases trace back to one of these sites, but what are they and what do they sell?*
> 
> 
> ...


The WHO as well as dozens of other healthcare organization have campaigned to get both these types of markets closed.  They are unsanitary and provide a wonderful opportunity for mutated virus to transfer from animals to humans. Yet they thrive throughout Asian, Africa, and South America.


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 16, 2020)

Flopper said:


> It is almost impossible to get very accurate causes of deaths for all patients during an epidemic. Doctors are required to specify a cause of death on the death certificate regardless of whether adequate testing has been done. but it's rarely just a guess.  There are difference in how the disease process progresses with Covid 19 than other repertory disease.    In cases where there is no clear evidence that cause of death was covid 19, how a person contracted the disease is a major clue in an epidemic. In other words, if it quacks like a duck, walks like a duck_,_ has feathers and webbed feet like a duck, it's probably a duck.



I have to disagree with you on this. Here is why again, and since I already wrote about it before, I'll copy from previous post.

To test for corona virus, they're using something called RT-PCR, you can read about it *here*. What's wrong with the test is that is not looking for corona virus directly, but for presence of certain strain of RNA, and since it's believed that corona virus is an RNA virus, there is certain RNA wrapped in proteins. Where it goes from there... they are assuming that if that RNA can be detected, than patient must have corona virus. It's assumption, not certainty, and that's fallacy, because there is nothing to prove that RNA that show positive test did not come from some other source, like bacteria, fungi, or patient's other cells.

That's why there is big question about legitimacy of confirmed cases of corona virus. While it's true that RNA could've come from corona virus, it could have come from tons of other sources unrelated to corona virus. Now, how to actually prove someone has corona virus for real, what would be proper procedure? Well, that something called purification... way I understood it is, they need to find exact RNA protein structure of corona virus, purify it, then extract RNA from the structure that match original RNA found in Wuhan, and only if those are the match, than person has corona virus.

Since they're not doing that, there is no actual proof of the corona virus itself, just proof of presence of RNA that could come from various/different sources. Regardless of suspect nature of their declared number of "confirmed" cases, the possibility of confirming the corona virus is not achievable with current testing kits. 

For that reason, total death count from corona virus is not just inaccurate, it's way overblown.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 16, 2020)

New York + New Jersey + Michigan ==> 1,150 out of 1,650 deaths so far today.

BUT SOUTH DAKOTA IS A HOT SPOT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flopper (Apr 16, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > It is almost impossible to get very accurate causes of deaths for all patients during an epidemic. Doctors are required to specify a cause of death on the death certificate regardless of whether adequate testing has been done. but it's rarely just a guess.  There are difference in how the disease process progresses with Covid 19 than other repertory disease.    In cases where there is no clear evidence that cause of death was covid 19, how a person contracted the disease is a major clue in an epidemic. In other words, if it quacks like a duck, walks like a duck_,_ has feathers and webbed feet like a duck, it's probably a duck.
> ...


Or are they could be under reporting.
Conventional diagnostic tests for the novel coronavirus may give false-negative results about 30% of the time, meaning people with an active COVID-19 infection still test negative for the disease, according to news reports.   Also, there are 4 different types of test.  I would think if there was real doubt as to the validity of a test method, it could be confirmed via an electron microscope.








						Even if you test negative for COVID-19, assume you have it, experts say
					

No diagnostic test is 100% accurate, but experts have still expressed concern at the accuracy of the COVID-19 tests.




					www.livescience.com
				




Also CT Scans are more accurate than swab test plus they give the doctor a visual picture of the lungs, although radiation and cost are reasons why we don't use them unless necessary but they certainly be used for confirmation it there is doubt about the swab test.


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 16, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



You need to remove that link you added to my quote, since I didn't posted it, and it doesn't represent what I was talking about.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 16, 2020)

26,500 new cases today.  2,000 new deaths.  So far.

Another bad day.


----------



## james bond (Apr 16, 2020)

Flopper said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> > Are we back to square zero on how COVID-19 started?  It first spread at a Wuhan seafood market, but it doesn't make sense how something like that would begin there.  Since then, we've gone to mitigation so it's been forgotten.
> ...



I'll buy that, but on the East coast the US screwed up in questioning only for travel back from China and Iran.  They let those coming from Europe countries with coronavirus in without questioning.  Thus, the East coast has been the hardest hit.

I still think the coronavirus mutated into COVID-19 through bats and maybe pangolins sold in the illegal markets.  I don't know what live sea creatures and fish they sell at Wuhan seafood market, but don't think they sell bats and pangolins.  If someone from an illegal market died, then I don't think it will be reported.  I dunno.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 16, 2020)

Looks like the New England area is still getting pounded.

2,032 deaths.

1,261 from NY/NJ/NEngland

172 from Michigan

124 From Illinois

That's just about 75%.

Lots of states in single digits or low 20's.

OMG.....SOUTH DAKOTA IS NOW AT 7....YES....YOU READ THAT RIGHT.....7.


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 16, 2020)

Great job Chuck!


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 16, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Great job Chuck!
> 
> View attachment 324259



I am surprised he doesn't have it wrapped around his waist and covering his ass.  That's what he speaks out of.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 16, 2020)

Sweden didn't have a great day....130.

Norway and Finland much better.

But Belgium and the Neatherlands had much worse days.  

The Swedes are not dying in droves.

And they can still go out to dinner (not saying they should).


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 16, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> because there is nothing to prove that RNA that show positive test did not come from some other source, like bacteria, fungi, or patient's other cells.


Not true. RNA sequences are long and fairly unique. Its not just "believed" the RNA sequence is present in the virus. They have sequenced the virus. All 30,000 bases.

These RNA "fingerprints" are very accurate. They are not found in the organelles of bacteria (bacteria themselves are DNA based, not RNA, but organelles contain rna).

Did you just make all that up on the spot? The doubts you expressed certainly did not come from the link you provided.


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 16, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > March 24, 2020 - United States - 54,916
> ...



The Northeast is the most densely populated area of the United States. But had Trump done what TAIWAN did, this problem would  not exist. TAIWAN is more densely populated than any state in the United States. TAIWAN has 24 million people but only 6 deaths from covid-19. The United States is about to hit 35,000 deaths to covid-19.


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 16, 2020)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > Deplorable Yankee said:
> ...



India produces sufficient amount of food to feed its population. Their problems are management of distribution. Undernourished is not starving to death. We were talking about Americans starving to death.


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 16, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > because there is nothing to prove that RNA that show positive test did not come from some other source, like bacteria, fungi, or patient's other cells.
> ...



Without purification and comparing exact RNA sequence, test is not accurate. They're not doing it. I provided the document, which you ignored. Of course you did, leftie.


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 16, 2020)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> > U2Edge said:
> ...



NOPE, Transportation is deemed and essential service. During World War II you could not be drafted into the military if you worked for the RAIL ROAD. Train drivers and Truck drivers are at the TOP of ESSENTIAL SERVICES. Logistics is vital to just about everything whether it be the military, the Health Care system, Government, or food service. That's that move trains, planes and trucks are not getting any time off, and their positions are being expanded. Amazon is hiring 100,000 new workers and that's just one example. The shipping business is BOOMING!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 16, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Without purification and comparing exact RNA sequence, test is not accurate.


False. You are literally just making shit up and embarrassing yourself.

I read the document. You did not, and dont lie and say you did. Nothing supporting your madeup nonsense is in that document.


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 16, 2020)

Manonthestreet said:


> Israeli Professor Shows Virus Follows Fixed Pattern
> 
> 
> Professor Yitzhak Ben Israel of Tel Aviv University, who also serves on the research and development advisory board for Teva Pharmaceutical Industries, plotted the rates of new coronavirus infections of
> ...



Poor source and poor examples. You need to look at South Korea, Japan, Singapore, Australia, New Zealand and the #1 GOLD standard in dealing with Coronavirus *TAIWAN!*

But you see, the professor does not look at those countries because they don't fit with his uninformed and narrow conclusions.


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 16, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Sweden didn't have a great day....130.
> 
> Norway and Finland much better.
> 
> ...



Sweden now has the 10th HIGHEST death rate in the world from coronavirus. Pound for pound, if you want to avoid dying from coronavirus, don't go to Sweden.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 16, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Israeli Professor Shows Virus Follows Fixed Pattern
> ...


Taiwan did some things you cant do here...….pooor example....see 2 can play


----------



## Flopper (Apr 16, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


Sorry I guest I put it in the  wrong place.  I would remove it but my time for doing so has expired


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 16, 2020)

U.S. population: 328,000,000
Germany/France/Italy/UK/Spain population: 324,000,000

Corona virus cases:
U.S. 677,570
G/F/I/UK/S: 759,707

Corona virus deaths:
U.S.: 34,617
G/F/I/UK/S: 77,186


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 16, 2020)

Opinion | Vitamin D and Coronavirus Disparities
					

Supplements may promote immunity, especially in people with darker skin.




					www.wsj.com
				



Researchers last week released the first data supporting this link. They found that the nations with the highest mortality rates—Italy, Spain and France—also had the lowest average vitamin D levels among countries affected by the pandemic.


----------



## james bond (Apr 16, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Israeli Professor Shows Virus Follows Fixed Pattern
> ...



I think it's a different mutation.  The China one is much more mild.  Also, there may be more than one way COVID-19 kills you.  I suspect the Europe and East coast ones affect your lungs more directly.


----------



## james bond (Apr 16, 2020)

Two different ways COVID-19 kills.

We first had COVID-19 attaching to the ACE 2 receptor and killing a cell or cells and then your body overreacts leading to ARDS.  I suspect this is the Europe one.  I could be wrong and have it backward, but think this is the one with less mortality rate

"As if images of overflowing morgues and worldwide human suffering weren’t hellish enough, doctors are now offering yet another horrifying visual of coronavirus’ path of destruction.

A thick layer of paint-like mucus coats the lungs of COVID-19 patients, gradually cutting off oxygen. The gruesome discovery, which was revealed in two autopsies of coronavirus patients, was published in the American Journal of Clinical Pathology.

“The upper and lower airways were . . . lined by a smooth, glistening, pale cream-colored mucosa,” the authors, doctors from Cleveland Clinic, wrote in the study.

Doctors in Oklahoma examined two men who tested positive for coronavirus after they died. One was a 77-year-old man who had symptoms for seven days, but never got treatment or an official diagnosis before he died. Since he passed away without receiving the help of a ventilator, the researchers were able to see what happens when the virus goes unchecked.

They discovered that the slime-like substance in the lung’s air sacs had caused major inflammation in his airways.

“That’s why they can’t breathe because it’s very difficult to get oxygen through those thick walls,” Dr. Sanjay Mukhopadhyay, director of pulmonary pathology at the Cleveland Clinic, told Cleveland19.com."

Now, there is evidence of COVID-19 attacking your lungs directly and leaving a sticky substance
Coronavirus slathers lungs in sludge that slowly suffocates victims, study finds.









						Newly discovered coronavirus mutation could threaten vaccine race, study says
					

Scientists say they have discovered the first evidence of a “significant” mutation of the coronavirus — raising concerns that strides made toward a vaccine so far could become &#8…




					nypost.com


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 16, 2020)

March 24, 2020 - United States - 54,916
March 25, 2020 - United States - 68,489 - 24.7% increase
March 26, 2020 - United States - 85,594 - 24.97% increase
March 27, 2020 - United States - 104,256 - 21.8% increase
March 28, 2020 - United States - 123,776 - 18.7% increase
March 29, 2020 - United States - 142,224 - 14.9% increase
March 30, 2020 - United States - 164,266 - 15.5% increase
March 31, 2020 - United States - 188,578 - 14.8% increase
April 1, 2020 - United States - 215,300 - 14.2% increase
April 2, 2020 - United States - 245,193 - 13.9% increase
April 3, 2020 - United States - 277,475 - 13.2% increase
April 4, 2020 - United States - 311,635 - 12.3% increase
April 5, 2020 - United States - 336,830 - 8.1% increase
April 6, 2020 - United States - 367,629 - 9.1% increase
April 7, 2020 - United States - 400,540 - 9.0% increase
April 8, 2020 - United States - 435,160 - 8.6% increase
April 9, 2020 - United States - 468,895 - 7.8% increase
April 10, 2020 - United States - 502,876 - 7.3% increase
April 11, 2020 - United States - 533,115 - 6.0% increase
April 12, 2020 - United States - 560,433 - 5.1% increase
April 13, 2020 - United States - 587,155 - 4.8% increase
April 14, 2020 - United States - 614,246 - 4.6% increase
April 15, 2020 - United States - 644,089 - 4.9% increase
April 16, 2020 - United States - 678,144 - 5.3% increase


Unfortunately, the rate of increase in new infections has stopped declining and is now going back up slightly in the United States. Hopefully this will only be temporary and the decline will continue.


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 17, 2020)

james bond said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > Manonthestreet said:
> ...



A different mutation could lead to different rates of death, but just being INFECTED is what were really looking at. Only 395 infections in TAIWAN. That's the primary explanation for why there is only 6 deaths in TAIWAN.


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 17, 2020)

Manonthestreet said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > Manonthestreet said:
> ...



What TAIWAN did is something every country can do and will do in the future to prevent another disaster like this from happening. The primary things TAIWAN did was 

1. immediately put travel bans and restrictions on people coming into Taiwan from anywhere. Taiwan did this EARLY, January 20th. The United States did not impose such restrictions in full until late March. Any first world country has the capability to do what Taiwan did here, the difference is that TAIWAN acted EARLY!

2. The second line of defense, TESTING, TESTING, TESTING, on anyone let into the country and on the local population. Also,  any new arrivals let into the country are automatically assumed to have covid-19 and are isolated for an extended period. 

3. Any positive test are followed up with contact tracing to find and isolate anyone that has come into contact with a positive test carrier. 

4. Continue to follow standard social distancing rules. 

           Its pretty simple, and is what the United States and Europe are doing now. The problem is that the United States and Europe acted TOO LATE in implementing these restrictions which gave the virus time to penetrate key population centers and spread unchecked. TAIWAN put in place their restrictions EARLY enough prevent any significant penetration into their population. 

TAIWAN is now manufacturing masks for the rest of the world. They have produced 10 million masks and have sent 2 million of those masks to the United States.


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 17, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> U.S. population: 328,000,000
> Germany/France/Italy/UK/Spain population: 324,000,000
> 
> Corona virus cases:
> ...



Your point? The United States has one of the worst infections rates in the world, 14th worst in fact. Spain, Italy, and France have worse infections rates than the United States, and Germany and the UK are almost as bad. So of the worst infected countries on the planet, your saying that the United States is doing a little bit better when it comes to the death rate within the dirty dozen essentially. Essentially, "were bad, but were not as bad as the worse country in the world". Is that anything to point out or brag about? 

Also, the higher death rate in these most infected countries could easily be explained away by the fact that Spain, Italy, France, Germany and the UK have populations that on average are OLDER than the United States when it comes to age. Older age makes you more vulnerable to the virus. So the United States lower death rate compared to these countries is NOT because of anything the U.S. healthcare system did and definitely not anything TRUMP did.


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 17, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > U.S. population: 328,000,000
> ...



No dunce, that is not my point.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 17, 2020)

A few democrats are starting to realize the debt pandemic has the power to sweep them away because it's tangible, affects everyone and will be gale force come election season. Furlough the furliughers.


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 17, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



What is your point?


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 17, 2020)

Manonthestreet said:


> A few democrats are starting to realize the debt pandemic has the power to sweep them away because it's tangible, affects everyone and will be gale force come election season. Furlough the furliughers.



The vast majority of people prefer the lock down because they understand the SCIENCE of what it takes to defeat a pandemic. Defeating the pandemic is the fastest way to safe public health and rebuilding the economy. For any idiots that try to reopen their non-essential business in a state that lets them, consumers will not be coming out to frequent those business's. 

The consumer is the one that will decide when the non-essential economy will be able to open up. Until the consumer feels safe, opening up won't do anything for that non-essential business. They will just incur more cost without any sales to show for it.


----------



## Flopper (Apr 17, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> March 24, 2020 - United States - 54,916
> March 25, 2020 - United States - 68,489 - 24.7% increase
> March 26, 2020 - United States - 85,594 - 24.97% increase
> March 27, 2020 - United States - 104,256 - 21.8% increase
> ...


According to the guidelines from the president, one of the necessary criteria is two weeks of declining new cases or 2 weeks of declining positive tests. Only 20 states, at best currently have declining new cases and an even fewer number have sufficient number tests kits to declare declining positive tests.  I expect the states to trash most of the Trump guidelines and set their own course because it will be the governors that are held responsible for the increases spread of the virus in their state not Trump.   This is a no lose political move for the president.  If cases go up in a state, it's the governors fault.  If the economy of the country improves which will happen if a number states open up, Trump will take the credit.  It is a far smarter move than Trump's crazy first pronouncement that he had the power to open the country because he would be held responsible for the results.




__





						coronavirus new cases by state - Google Search
					





					www.google.com


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 17, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > A few democrats are starting to realize the debt pandemic has the power to sweep them away because it's tangible, affects everyone and will be gale force come election season. Furlough the furliughers.
> ...



Bullshit.

While you are holed up...I've been out.

I've seen how cities under lockdown have full markets, full stores, full parks, and all kinds of neighborhood activities.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 17, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > Manonthestreet said:
> ...


Nah, youre a known liar, and almost certainly just made that up.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 17, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > U.S. population: 328,000,000
> ...



No, New York + New Jersey + New England + Michigan have the highest infection rates.  

It's like trying to make a statement about a Arizona only using data from Yavapai County.  

It's stupid.

It's misleading.

It's bullshit.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 17, 2020)

As of Today.....so far

New York + New Jersey = 950 out of a total of 1,350 deaths.

And THIS JUST IN

South Dakota is still has seven, yes you read right a massive seven deaths total.

But it's the new HOT SPOT according to our board moron MarcATL


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 17, 2020)

I took the World O Meters data for the states and pasted it into an excel file.  I had listed the states in order of number of deaths.
This also includes D.C.

I then did a little math.

Here is what I found.

The bottom 30 states combined have fewer total deaths than Michigan.
The bottom 37 states combined have fewer total deaths than New Jersey.
*The bottom 49 states combined have fewer total deaths than New York (that total included Michigan)*

New York + New Jersey have 57.4% of the total deaths in the U.S.

New York + New Jersey + Michigan have 63.3% of the total deaths.

Why do you morons keep insisting this is so bad in places where it is not.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 17, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > U2Edge said:
> ...



Testing does not prevent transmission.

If this thing were the zombie apocolypse you want it to be.....testing would not matter.

Taiwan never....got that....NEVER.....closed their schools.

Amended: That does not mean in any way.....that I don't believe testing is a necessary activity.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Apr 17, 2020)

Every death now is Covid. The numbers are terribly inflated because this overreactive hoax is losing steam and needs some more leverage to frighten Americans into submission.


----------



## Flopper (Apr 17, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> As of Today.....so far
> 
> New York + New Jersey = 950 out of a total of 1,350 deaths.
> 
> ...


The statistics of primary importance in managing an epidemic is not the total number of cases nor the number deaths.  The total number of cases reflect the history of the outbreak not the present situation and the number of deaths are more about healthcare delivery and demographics of the patients than the spread of the virus. 

It is the trend of new cases which is of primary importance.  New cases in South Dakota's have been rising sharply from about 20 on April 1st to a 180 on April 15th.  That's an increase of about 900%. During that time frame, new cases in New York state have risen about 20%.
coronavirus new cases by state - Google Search


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 17, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > As of Today.....so far
> ...



The small number of cases relative to the population makes those numbers meaningless.  

You could have infected a school cafeteria in the corner of the state for all anyone knows.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 17, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> small number of cases relative to the population makes those numbers meaningless.


Nonsense. All outbreaks start with a small number of cases. And we know where the cases are. Stop trolling the thread.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Apr 17, 2020)

Most important stat is what percentage of  cases become serious or critical. That’s the killer category


----------



## james bond (Apr 17, 2020)

Flopper said:


> The statistics of primary importance in managing an epidemic is not the total number of cases nor the number deaths.



I totally disagree.  The important point is reaching herd immunity of somewhere > 60%.  

As for the number of cases, we don't have the correct number, but Stanford studies have shown a higher number of people have it or had it.

The number of deaths help to calculate actual number of cases, but we are using the higher 3.4% mortality rate.  There are some other factors such as time.  At this point, I think we can only go by the higher number states.  The lower number ones may be small sample size.









						Antibody study suggests Covid-19 could be far more prevalent in the Bay Area than official numbers suggest
					

Researchers from Stanford University shared the results of a large-scale community test, and estimate that between 2.5% and 4.2% of the population of Santa Clara County may have antibodies.




					www.cnbc.com
				












						Herd Immunity
					

Herd immunity is when a large part of the population is immune to a specific disease. Find out how it affects infectious diseases like COVID-19.




					www.webmd.com


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 17, 2020)

New Hampshire deaths just jumped significantly.

374 total deaths.  They were at 34 prior to today.  I hope that's a typo, but I'm not so sure if it is given the region they're in.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 17, 2020)

2,650 so far in the U.S. today.

Sucks.

New York and New Jersey at 1,350 between them.

Mass at 160

Michigan at 130

WTF ?  New Hampshire added 340 with only about 45 before ?

Everyone else does not look so bad.

Except, of course, SOUTH DAKOTA REPORTING A WHOPPING 7.  

MarcATL is a prophet.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 17, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> 2,650 so far in the U.S. today.
> 
> Sucks.
> 
> ...


Thank goodness doctors in south dakota don't suffer from your cultism:









						South Dakota hospitals need to surge ICU beds as COVID-19 cases spike; Sioux Falls opens model to the public
					

SIOUX FALLS, S.D. (KELO) — Will Sioux Falls have enough capacity to treat its patients? Yes, say doctors at Sanford and Avera Health.




					www.keloland.com


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Apr 17, 2020)

No wonder the Thais had early success using hiv antivirals
The frog doctor who I'd the aids virus says the chinks screwed up experimenting  looking for an aids vaccine and viola Franken aids Corona..


Says no way that it's natural...the corona was altered


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 17, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > Manonthestreet said:
> ...



Listen carefully, its TESTING + CONTACT TRACING + ISOLATION = prevention of transmission. 

TAIWAN does not have to close their schools BECAUSE:

1. They shut down travel into the country on January 20, 2020 from anywhere. 

2. Only citizens were let in under severe restrictions. 

3. TESTING + CONTACT TRACING + ISOLATION of infected or potentially infected individuals.

Those three steps are why TAIWAN only has 6 deaths and 395 infections. 

YOU CAN'T return to normal or get to where TAIWAN is without TESTING. TESTING ALLOWS you to know where the virus is, who is infected, who might be infected, and then who you need to isolate!

TESTING is like a Radar in a war. It tells you WHERE THE ENEMY IS OR MIGHT BE. You can't fight and win wars without being able to DETECT AND TARGET THE ENEMY.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 17, 2020)

New Hampshire was a typo.  That's good news.  Unfortunately, we still hit 2500 deaths and over 31,000 new cases.


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 17, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> 2,650 so far in the U.S. today.
> 
> Sucks.
> 
> ...



Only 884,000 people live in South Dakota. Few people travel to South Dakota. Its low population and relative isolation explains its CURRENT and I undermine current death total. 

On the other hand we have TAIWAN, 24 million people densely pact onto a small island that has extensive connections with mainland China and the rest of Asia. They only have 395 infections and 6 deaths.


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 17, 2020)

james bond said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > The statistics of primary importance in managing an epidemic is not the total number of cases nor the number deaths.
> ...



Herd immunity is a terrible idea to combat this virus. If you did nothing you could have Herd immunity by August, but you would KILL 2.4 million Americans. 

Even then, we still don't know if being infected insures immunity. 

Far better to Isolate as much as possible and kill the pathogen that way. It saves lives, and when cases start to decline, testing/contact tracing/Isolation methods will allow the few new hotspots to be dealt with without having to shut everything down.


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 17, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> Every death now is Covid. The numbers are terribly inflated because this overreactive hoax is losing steam and needs some more leverage to frighten Americans into submission.



No, the deaths from COVID-19 are undercounted. In New York City, there are 200 people dying every day in their homes. They don't get tested for covid-19. Many of them likely had it, but they don't get included in the stats because a test was not done to confirm they had it.


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 17, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> I took the World O Meters data for the states and pasted it into an excel file.  I had listed the states in order of number of deaths.
> This also includes D.C.
> 
> I then did a little math.
> ...



27,000 people have died in the last 11 days in the United States from covid-19. Yet, those that dismiss this are insisting its nothing more than the seasonal flu. When was the last time 27,000 people died in just 11 days from seasonal flu in any given year?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 17, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> Yet, those that dismiss this are insisting its nothing more than the seasonal flu.


Like our idiot president.


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 17, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



The higher infections rates are do to higher population, higher population density, and more travel and economic connections to the rest of the world. But without the past month of mitigation efforts, rural areas of the United States would be in trouble as well. 

Also, your the one that keeps talking about South Dakota as if its representative of most of the United States. Nothing could be further from the truth. 

The FACT IS, the United States is the 14th most infected country in the world. That's TERRIBLE. 197 countries on the planet and the United States has the 14th worst infection rate. Comparisons between New York and South Dakota are irrelevant. The United States has the 14th worst infection rate in the world period!


----------



## Flopper (Apr 17, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...


The percentages are certainly relative but even more important is the trend.  In a state such as South Dakota, with a population of only 800,000, daily new cases of 100, to 150 to 180 is quite significant.  California with a population of almost 50 times that of South Dakota had only 7 times as many new cases during the same time period.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 17, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > I took the World O Meters data for the states and pasted it into an excel file.  I had listed the states in order of number of deaths.
> ...



I have not dismissed anything.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 17, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > U2Edge said:
> ...



Yes, you keep yapping that about.  

South Dakota, if you'd been paying attention, was declared a HOT SPOT by some moron on the board because of a meat packing plant that had an uptick in infections.  

What you describe as terrible is subjective.  If you have a standard for what is great, good, bad, O.K. poor or terrible, please share.

It's always nice to know what we are talking about.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Apr 17, 2020)

All in one place at one time does not make the state  a hotspot


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 17, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > U2Edge said:
> ...



Why do you think what's the reason we're #14 with infection rate?


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 18, 2020)

March 24, 2020 - United States - 54,916
March 25, 2020 - United States - 68,489 - 24.7% increase
March 26, 2020 - United States - 85,594 - 24.97% increase
March 27, 2020 - United States - 104,256 - 21.8% increase
March 28, 2020 - United States - 123,776 - 18.7% increase
March 29, 2020 - United States - 142,224 - 14.9% increase
March 30, 2020 - United States - 164,266 - 15.5% increase
March 31, 2020 - United States - 188,578 - 14.8% increase
April 1, 2020 - United States - 215,300 - 14.2% increase
April 2, 2020 - United States - 245,193 - 13.9% increase
April 3, 2020 - United States - 277,475 - 13.2% increase
April 4, 2020 - United States - 311,635 - 12.3% increase
April 5, 2020 - United States - 336,830 - 8.1% increase
April 6, 2020 - United States - 367,629 - 9.1% increase
April 7, 2020 - United States - 400,540 - 9.0% increase
April 8, 2020 - United States - 435,160 - 8.6% increase
April 9, 2020 - United States - 468,895 - 7.8% increase
April 10, 2020 - United States - 502,876 - 7.3% increase
April 11, 2020 - United States - 533,115 - 6.0% increase
April 12, 2020 - United States - 560,433 - 5.1% increase
April 13, 2020 - United States - 587,155 - 4.8% increase
April 14, 2020 - United States - 614,246 - 4.6% increase
April 15, 2020 - United States - 644,089 - 4.9% increase
April 16, 2020 - United States - 678,144 - 5.3% increase
April 17, 2020 - United States - 710,272 - 4.7% increase


----------



## james bond (Apr 18, 2020)

Heck, it's almost summer.  Time to go to the beach!!!









						Beaches in Florida will start reopening THIS EVENING
					

Jacksonville beaches reopened at 5pm on Friday under limited hours and use restrictions, even as Florida recorded its highest single-day increase in confirmed coronavirus cases.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## james bond (Apr 18, 2020)

I may not hang out too long at the beach.  Just practice social distancing and wear a mask (?).


----------



## Flopper (Apr 18, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> All in one place at one time does not make the state  a hotspot


Hot spots are unavoidable. States that haven't had one will. Although the average transmission rate is 2 to 1, one person could expose thousands.  In South Korea, a women known as person 31 infected at least 37 people.  And those people infected as much as a thousand more.

There is only one way to avoid the spread of the virus and that is isolation which can come in different forms, quarantine, social distancing, or PPE.   Quarantine for centuries has been recognized as the preferred method to stop an epidemic.  Social distancing can slow down the spread but it can't stop it.  PPE in the form of masks right now is our best bet at limiting the number cases once people go back to work  but that depends on people wearing a mask in public. In a highly infected area such as New York, it will work but areas with low infection, I doubt they will wear masks.

IMHO, in areas that are heavily infected such New York, most of the restrictions will continue throughout most of the summer and people will wear masks and the number of new cases will at least not increase and may go down significantly.  Areas of the country with few cases, will open up, people will not wear masks, and people from other areas with spread the infection.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Apr 18, 2020)

The indian lab who said the same thing was quashed in Feb 
The thing was manipulated 
We all got the aids now

We all got the Corona aids 
Like aids screws up your white blood cells ...(white good cells are racist ferp)
The young jew nyc doctor saying he thinks its shutting down all cells abilities to deliver oxygen .....


Mistake or on purpose....either way the rat bastids ran with it ...infected the west on purpose 
If true its qualified as a crime against humanity 

Makes even more sense to wanna cover it up and step up the propaganda..
The useless US intelligence agencies someone's gotta have the whole story..

The truth always gets out eventually


----------



## Flopper (Apr 18, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > U2Edge said:
> ...


Among the top 10 countries for infection, the US has the largest population which is 2 to 6 times greater than the other countries with the exception of China. With a large population comes a big responsibility for protecting that population in an epidemic.  There was a big shortage of resources needed to  fight the virus, shortage of stockpiled supplies, little or no advanced planning, and the president for first two months of the epidemic assured the country that there was nothing to worry about, just the flu, a democratic hoax.  So it should come as no surprise that the administration followed the president's lead with business as usual.  The virus spread almost unimpeded for over two months until there was no chance of stopping it.








						COVID Live - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
					

Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...




					www.worldometers.info


----------



## james bond (Apr 18, 2020)

*COVID-19 is nastier than we thought. More men are dying from it.  Could it hide in your balls?*

Now we find it may hide in your balls for safety from our antibodies and are attracted to the ACE2 the balls pumps out. Double whammy???!!!???!!!

"Still, the hypothesis has three important things going for it.

First, there are many precedents for a pathogen taking up residence in a quiet corner to elude the body's immune defenses. The Ebola virus was found to hide in the pigment cells of the human retina, leaving even recovered patients with lingering virus.

Second, it is a biologically plausible explanation for an observed gender disparity in COVID-19 infections. The coronavirus is known to bind to ACE2 receptors, which are plentiful in just a handful of tissues, including those of the testicles.

Third, it may help explain a clear pattern emerging from the COVID-19 epidemic. While rates of confirmed cases are running close to even by gender, men have died of COVID-19 at notably higher rates than women in China, South Korea, Italy and the United States. In New York City, 68% of deaths attributed to COVID-19 have been in men, and 32% in women.

It's a trend that Dr. Deborah Birx, the White House coronavirus coordinator, has called "concerning."

What the hypothesis does not yet have is clear evidence to support the link between testicles and COVID-19." 

Don't ask me how they get rid of it if it does hide there.









						Do testicles make men more vulnerable to the coronavirus?
					

Men contending with coronavirus infection may have a pair of vulnerabilities that could increase their risk of longer, more severe illness: their testicles.




					www.latimes.com


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 18, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



Nothing?


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 18, 2020)

Does anybody knows anything about this?


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 19, 2020)

james bond said:


> *COVID-19 is nastier than we thought. More men are dying from it.  Could it hide in your balls?*
> 
> Now we find it may hide in your balls for safety from our antibodies and are attracted to the ACE2 the balls pumps out. Double whammy???!!!???!!!
> 
> ...



I don't wa


Flopper said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



Again, the small numbers make this kind of comparison meaningless.

New York is a place where numbers are meaningful.  They have 1/3 of the entire countries cases.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 19, 2020)

Not a bad day, but not a great day.  

Mass has jumped into third place and Penn is in fourth.  

New England continues to get hammered.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 19, 2020)

"The coronavirus is just the flu."

I looked up the number of deaths from the flu by state over several years.

On average, there have been about about 4,700 deaths _per year_ in New York from the flu.  New York had about 4,700 deaths from covid-19 in the _last_ _week_.

Louisiana has averaged about 790 deaths _per year_ from the flu.  Louisiana had about 790 deaths from covid-19 in the last _13 days_.

New Jersey has averaged about 1,330 deaths _per year_ from the flu.  They've had 1,600 deaths in the last *5 days*!!!

Michigan has averaged 1bout 1,820 deaths _per year_ from the flu.  They have had about 1,820 deaths from covid-19 in the last _16 days_.


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 19, 2020)

March 24, 2020 - United States - 54,916
March 25, 2020 - United States - 68,489 - 24.7% increase
March 26, 2020 - United States - 85,594 - 24.97% increase
March 27, 2020 - United States - 104,256 - 21.8% increase
March 28, 2020 - United States - 123,776 - 18.7% increase
March 29, 2020 - United States - 142,224 - 14.9% increase
March 30, 2020 - United States - 164,266 - 15.5% increase
March 31, 2020 - United States - 188,578 - 14.8% increase
April 1, 2020 - United States - 215,300 - 14.2% increase
April 2, 2020 - United States - 245,193 - 13.9% increase
April 3, 2020 - United States - 277,475 - 13.2% increase
April 4, 2020 - United States - 311,635 - 12.3% increase
April 5, 2020 - United States - 336,830 - 8.1% increase
April 6, 2020 - United States - 367,629 - 9.1% increase
April 7, 2020 - United States - 400,540 - 9.0% increase
April 8, 2020 - United States - 435,160 - 8.6% increase
April 9, 2020 - United States - 468,895 - 7.8% increase
April 10, 2020 - United States - 502,876 - 7.3% increase
April 11, 2020 - United States - 533,115 - 6.0% increase
April 12, 2020 - United States - 560,433 - 5.1% increase
April 13, 2020 - United States - 587,155 - 4.8% increase
April 14, 2020 - United States - 614,246 - 4.6% increase
April 15, 2020 - United States - 644,089 - 4.9% increase
April 16, 2020 - United States - 678,144 - 5.3% increase
April 17, 2020 - United States - 710,272 - 4.7% increase
April 18, 2020 - United States - 738,923 - 4.0% increase


----------



## Mindful (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 19, 2020)

Mindful said:


> View attachment 325124



20,600 deaths?  Your thing is outdated.

That was from April 11th.  Today is April 19th and the number of deaths have nearly doubled since then.


----------



## Mindful (Apr 19, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 325124
> ...



There was some perspective there. The collective size of Europe, compared to the USA.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 19, 2020)

Mindful said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



Oh ok.  So you point at the worst hit parts of Europe and say "Hey look, we don't suck as bad as they do!"

That's kind of a weird way of showing that we're doing well.  

Also, our deaths have nearly doubled in 8 days.  That's not good either.  Even if you point at someone who has done worse.


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 19, 2020)

Mindful said:


> View attachment 325124



The United States has the 13th highest infection rate in the world. There are 39,015 Americans that have died from coronavirus as of April 18, 2020. Three of the five countries you list above have a worse infection rate than the United States. Cherry picking the worst infection rated countries in the world, even worse than the United States, does not show Trump has done a great job. It only shows that the United States is not at the VERY BOTTOM of the list in terms of combating this pathogen. *That's not a great job, that is just a sign that were ALMOST the worst in the world in terms of infection and death from this pathogen. *


----------



## Mindful (Apr 19, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



I’m not saying any of that. You took my words out of context, and put your own spin on them.

I’m also not into the competition game.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 19, 2020)

Mindful said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



Maybe you should go back and read the thing you posted.  

1)  It says that we're doing a great job combating the coronavirus. 
2)  You came to that conclusion by comparing us to some of the worst hit parts in the world.

What part of that is wrong?


----------



## Mindful (Apr 19, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



We're on different pages.

Bye.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 19, 2020)

Mindful said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



See ya.  Maybe just read what you post next time.


----------



## Mindful (Apr 19, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



Maybe, stop pontificating.

Read what you posted is an old tactic. Tired and lame.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 19, 2020)

Mindful said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



Was I wrong with what I wrote?  If I say it nicer, with a cherry on top, will you quit pouting and admit that your reasoning was...less than satisfactory?

The fact that we have a lower death rate than some of the worst hit countries in the world is nothing to celebrate.  If you're a fat, slow kid running a race and there's a fatter, slower kid behind you, that doesn't mean you're doing great.


----------



## Mindful (Apr 19, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



Be quiet. I’m not in to wrong or right moralising.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 19, 2020)

Mindful said:


> Be quiet. I’m not in to wrong or right moralising.



Right, you just like to whine about it.  

I'm sorry for explaining why your reasoning was flawed on a political message board.


----------



## Mindful (Apr 19, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Be quiet. I’m not in to wrong or right moralising.
> ...



Don’t be sorry. I forgive you.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 19, 2020)

Mindful said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



Cool.


----------



## Mindful (Apr 19, 2020)

*Hopes could hinge on llamas for Covid vaccine: Belgian scientists discover camelids' blood contains antibodies for combating coronavirus.

*


----------



## Pogo (Apr 19, 2020)

Mindful said:


> View attachment 325124



Absolute bullshit.  Omitted from the Googly Image is the inconvenient fact that CV got a foothold in Europe way before it did here.  OOPS.  Also the #of deaths is lowballed by half.

Here's the latest.  We have passed three-quarters of a million infections and have topped 40,000 in deaths.
*We have less than 5% of the world's population, yet a THIRD of its Coronavirus cases.*

One country to watch here is Brazil, the only one in the Southern Hemisphere where it's autumn with winter looming in a couple of months.  It's been mounting cases lately.


Country,
OtherTotal
CasesNew
CasesTotal
DeathsNew
DeathsTotal
RecoveredActive
CasesSerious,
CriticalTot Cases/
1M popDeaths/
1M popTotal
TestsTests/
1M popWorld2,393,032+62,266164,485+4,438614,8851,613,66254,23930721.1USA757,636+18,84440,223+1,20969,171648,24213,5562,2891223,824,41711,554Spain195,944+1,52820,453+41077,35798,1347,3714,191437930,23019,896Italy178,972+3,04723,660+43347,055108,2572,6352,9603911,356,54122,436France152,578+78519,718+39536,57896,2825,7442,338302463,6627,103Germany144,406+6824,548+1088,00051,8582,8891,724541,728,35720,629UK120,067+5,85016,060+596N/A103,6631,5591,769237482,0637,101Turkey86,306+3,9772,017+12711,97672,3131,9221,02324634,2777,521China82,735+164,63277,0621,04185573Iran82,211+1,3435,118+8757,02320,0703,45697961341,6624,068Russia42,853+6,060361+483,29139,201829421,940,00013,294Belgium38,496+1,3135,683+2308,75724,0561,0813,322490153,77813,269Brazil37,437+7152,388+2714,02621,0236,6341761162,985296Canada34,813+1,4301,583+11311,80721,42355792242536,06214,203


----------



## Pogo (Apr 19, 2020)

james bond said:


> *COVID-19 is nastier than we thought. More men are dying from it.  Could it hide in your balls?*
> 
> Now we find it may hide in your balls for safety from our antibodies and are attracted to the ACE2 the balls pumps out. Double whammy???!!!???!!!
> 
> ...



Surely it's a "plot by the MSM" to deball the populace.   

Not me.  "From my cold dead hands".  Er, wait....


----------



## gipper (Apr 19, 2020)

Pogo said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> > *COVID-19 is nastier than we thought. More men are dying from it.  Could it hide in your balls?*
> ...


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 19, 2020)

gipper said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > james bond said:
> ...


So much utter nonsense. For example, literally 100s of 1000s of State employees have been laid off. Stupid right wing nutball meme made by fools, for fools.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 19, 2020)

gipper said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > james bond said:
> ...



Linkydink?


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 19, 2020)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> View attachment 325390
> 
> View attachment 325391


. You seem pretty lost in all of this confusion. Let me help you out., look up the meaning of the word, "congregation". Read it 100 or 200 times. Then  maybe, I dunno, meditate on it.


----------



## james bond (Apr 19, 2020)

Pogo said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> > *COVID-19 is nastier than we thought. More men are dying from it.  Could it hide in your balls?*
> ...



Yep, I hope it's not true, buh, buh, buh men are dying more than women?


----------



## james bond (Apr 19, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> So much utter nonsense. For example, literally 100s of 1000s of State employees have been laid off. Stupid right wing nutball meme made by fools, for fools.



That's your typical stupid AF response.  99.9% SAF.  The rest no one reads because it's boring.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 19, 2020)

james bond said:


> That's your typical stupid AF response.


Which part and why? use your big boy words. Surely ONE of you paranoid, right wing religious nutballs will muster the brain power to understand why places where crowds gather are shut down (like schools), and liquor stores are not.  SURELY one of you has a functioning brain cell not strangled in Jesus's death grip.


----------



## james bond (Apr 19, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> > That's your typical stupid AF response.
> ...



You can't even keep your own posts straight.  It was to:






which you could not rebut a single point.  Women can't get a hair cut, but can get an abortion?  Fark these stupid AF libtard governors and state leaders.  We need more Trumpsters in the state governors slot as well as the House.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 19, 2020)

james bond said:


> which you could not rebut a single point.


Actually, i only chose one point, and i rebutted it directly. 100s of thousands of State employees have been laid off. But, when you are done crying, feel free to try to rebut my rebuttal. May Jebus give you the strength (to make up lies and vomit them with a straight face).


----------



## Pogo (Apr 19, 2020)

james bond said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > james bond said:
> ...



That's not even "rebuttable" as it's not a point.  It's a Googly Image with no source.  Moreover it's a diatribe of façile _opinions _anyway.


----------



## gipper (Apr 19, 2020)

Pogo said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


...do


----------



## Pogo (Apr 19, 2020)

gipper said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Thank you JImmy Durante with no link and good night Mrs. Calabash.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 19, 2020)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> View attachment 325390
> 
> View attachment 325391



How many people are in a liquor store at the time?

How many people are in church at the same time?

It's not that complicated, bud.  I promise.


----------



## james bond (Apr 19, 2020)

Pogo said:


> That's not even "rebuttable" as it's not a point. It's a Googly Image with no source. Moreover it's a diatribe of façile _opinions _anyway.



Right now, it's a point because of the libtard governors.  What's going to happen next in New York, New Jersey, Louisiana, Massachusetts, Pennsylvania, and Michigan?  Rioting in order to go back to work?  It's damned if you do and damned if you don't.  Generally speaking the plan is to have shelter in place until May 15th, but some states should be more open.  What does that mean?  I think we'll see sports come back like the NBA and MLB with no fans.  We'll have golf, fishing, and more solitary and smaller group activities come back.  Probably no to working out at the gym and bowling.

I just recalculated the numbers for deaths by the end of April and got 97,006.  Had about 68,000 last week.  It may be a skosh high because it's for two weeks remaining.  That's way above the 60,000 Dr. Fauci calculated.  What's disturbing about him is he doesn't go over his calculations so we understand where he is getting his numbers.  The other forecasts were for around 82,000 by Aug 4th.  I may be way off because I don't know how to factor the effectiveness of shelter in place, social distancing, and wearing face masks so none of that went into my numbers.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 19, 2020)

james bond said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > That's not even "rebuttable" as it's not a point. It's a Googly Image with no source. Moreover it's a diatribe of façile _opinions _anyway.
> ...



No it's NOT a "point".  It's an image of some klown's butthurt rant whining about conspiracy theories with ZERO linkage to any of its premises.  That's not a "point".  It's rhetorical masturbation.


----------



## james bond (Apr 19, 2020)

Pogo said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



LOL, it must've bothered you to some degree if you're posting again about it when you just dismissed it.

Anyway, this may be where Dr. Fauci is getting his 60,000 numbers.  It means that we have passed the apex, but the governors aren't really buying it are they?  I think we agree that there are more people who have it and have had it that the numbers show due to lack of testing.  My numbers didn't factor in the apex passing either.









						Projected number of COVID-19 deaths significantly decrease for California, US
					

A recent model released by the Institute for Health Metrics and Evaluation at the University of Washington projects the number of COVID-19 cases and deaths throughout the United States.




					www.kron4.com


----------



## Flopper (Apr 19, 2020)

james bond said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > That's not even "rebuttable" as it's not a point. It's a Googly Image with no source. Moreover it's a diatribe of façile _opinions _anyway.
> ...


Have you run those number out to the end of the year?  Whatever they are, it seems they will be a lot higher if we really lessen the restrictions enough to bring the economy back.  I really don't have much faith in people wearing masks in public.  I can't really picture 20,000 sunbathers on the beach wearing masks or TGIF in local bars with people putting down beers and their favorite snacks with masks or my 8 year old grandson wearing a mask at school.


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 20, 2020)

March 24, 2020 - United States - 54,916
March 25, 2020 - United States - 68,489 - 24.7% increase
March 26, 2020 - United States - 85,594 - 24.97% increase
March 27, 2020 - United States - 104,256 - 21.8% increase
March 28, 2020 - United States - 123,776 - 18.7% increase
March 29, 2020 - United States - 142,224 - 14.9% increase
March 30, 2020 - United States - 164,266 - 15.5% increase
March 31, 2020 - United States - 188,578 - 14.8% increase
April 1, 2020 - United States - 215,300 - 14.2% increase
April 2, 2020 - United States - 245,193 - 13.9% increase
April 3, 2020 - United States - 277,475 - 13.2% increase
April 4, 2020 - United States - 311,635 - 12.3% increase
April 5, 2020 - United States - 336,830 - 8.1% increase
April 6, 2020 - United States - 367,629 - 9.1% increase
April 7, 2020 - United States - 400,540 - 9.0% increase
April 8, 2020 - United States - 435,160 - 8.6% increase
April 9, 2020 - United States - 468,895 - 7.8% increase
April 10, 2020 - United States - 502,876 - 7.3% increase
April 11, 2020 - United States - 533,115 - 6.0% increase
April 12, 2020 - United States - 560,433 - 5.1% increase
April 13, 2020 - United States - 587,155 - 4.8% increase
April 14, 2020 - United States - 614,246 - 4.6% increase
April 15, 2020 - United States - 644,089 - 4.9% increase
April 16, 2020 - United States - 678,144 - 5.3% increase
April 17, 2020 - United States - 710,272 - 4.7% increase
April 18, 2020 - United States - 738,923 - 4.0% increase
April 19, 2020 - United States - 764,265 - 3.4% increase


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Apr 20, 2020)

*The Tale of Two National Fuckups*
This thing came from a Chinese laboratory in Wuhan, probably the Wuhan Institute of Virology. We don’t need evidence gift wrapped by the Chinese to make this case. We just need simple mathematics, and the case is rock solid.

The “official channels” have maintained for four months that this virus originated in a wet market in Wuhan, not at the Wuhan Institute of Virology, which is the world’s Mecca of studying emergent SARS coronaviruses that originate in bats. A lot of speculation by the media has gone into supporting this case, as well as the solid support of the Chinese government, but the case is obviously garbage. I grant that wet markets for exotic harvested wild meats are a great vector for something like this, but set that aside for a moment.

There are between a hundred and a thousand wet markets in China. There are well over a thousand wet markets in Vietnam. There are well over a thousand wet markets in Thailand. There are hundreds or thousands of wet markets in Laos, hundreds or thousands more in Cambodia, hundreds or thousands more in Burma and Myanmar and Malaysia. Nobody knows for sure, but it’s completely reasonable to estimate the total number of wet markets in East Asia being at least ten thousand.

But only one of these ten thousand or more wet markets is two blocks from the Wuhan Institute of Virology.

The chance that a brand new never before seen SARS coronavirus variant would emerge at the only wet market two blocks from a laboratory whose primary function is to study never before seen SARS coronavirus variants, specifically from bats, is simply too astronomical to believe. If a brand-new world epidemic virus were to emerge _every day_ from a wet market in east Asia, it would be three years or more on average before one emerged from Wuhan. No honest scientist would believe that coincidence given what we know.

I’ve followed a lot of traffic from geneticists and epidemiologists saying this virus doesn’t seem to have the earmarks of being created artificially. They may be right. But that doesn’t mean that a diseased bat wasn’t transported to Wuhan and the virus escaped via an infected technician, or via an improperly disposed of specimen. Nor does it rule out the disease being a product of “gain of function” research on bats with lesser uncatalogued diseases.

The Chinese reaction was archetypically communist and cannot be trusted. In order, they imprisoned whistle blowers, denied the virus, admitted the virus but said it wasn’t transmissible, admitted it was transmissible and invited foreign journalists in to watch them build a giant hospital, turned everyone in Wuhan into The Bubble Boy, snuffed it out (officially), then kicked all the journalists out and reopened the city. Then after the journalists were gone, they beat up people trying to go to the hospitals with COVID-19 to keep their new cases number down, cremated a lot more people than the official death count, denied any reinfection after lockdown was ended, and then blamed the origins of the infection on the US Army. Which is obviously not true, because if the USA had developed the virus we’d have tests for it way sooner than we did.

Now granted, that could just be communists acting like communists, but the entire timeline tells of a cover up.

The USA’s fuckup was a fuckup of mid level bureaucracy that has been widely reported, but doesn’t seem to be widely understood despite the reporting. This article is a fabulous primer, but I’ll summarize.









						Timeline: The Regulations—and Regulators—That Delayed Coronavirus Testing
					

There have been three major regulatory barriers so far.




					thedispatch.com
				




The first case in the US was identified the same day as the first case in South Korea, January 21st. South Korea gave out regulatory approval to every company in the country that wanted to make a test within one week, by the end of January, and as a result created the best testing apparatus in the world. The FDA and CDC collaborated to *prevent* US companies and universities from developing tests until the middle of March, and only eventually stopped obstructing test development by administrative (Trump/Pence) fiat. One of the most egregious examples of this behavior, which was promulgated by bureaucrats at the FDA and CDC, is the example of Washington University’s Helen Y. Chu, who after testing someone in her ongoing flu study for COVID-19 and discovering she had a sample pool that may have many infections, was told, basically:



> 1) You just violated that test subject’s HIPAA privacy rights, and
> 2) You don’t have a permit to do COVID-19 tests, therefore
> 3) Stop testing.


If they had said the exact opposite, Seattle would have been controlled. Chu had everything in her hands to isolate the Seattle cases and possibly the lions share of the cases on the West Coast.

When universities and companies tried to develop their own tests, they were told to apply for a permit, and then only one permit was issued — to the CDC. The CDC then screwed up the test, and had to release a new one several weeks later. The backlash from the screw-ups came to a head the last day of _February_, where the FDA begrudgingly allowed some 5,000 labs (of the 260,000 labs in the country) to start working on tests.

The doors were finally thrown open to academic and private entities in full on March 15th, when HIPAA was waived for anyone working on COVID-19, and March 16th, when Vice President Mike Pence announced that all the rest of the labs could work on this without FDA interference.



> Wojtek Kopczuk, a professor of economics at Columbia University, quipped that the “FDA sped up the process by removing itself from the process.”


The USA lost 45 days as compared to South Korea, at the same starting gun, entirely due to pencil pushers at the FDA and CDC. The important thing to take away from the _Tale of The Second National Fuckup_, is that no politician could have prevented this, unless they were willing to unilaterally step in, deplatform the FDA, burn HIPAA sooner, and bust the CDC down into an “advisory only” role. Not Trump, not Hillary, not Biden, not Bernie. The one politician who might have been able to do it, is the _hypothetical_ _caricature of Trump for which many Trump voters voted_. And knowing how government works in the USA, it is unthinkable that this will get fixed, or that this won’t happen again the next time, because our universal bipartisan answer to government failure is _more government_.

And the government’s final response to needlessly wasting 45 days reacting to this, is to issue a 2 trillion-dollar bailout to pause the national economy for 56 days, so we can catch up, while everyone loses their jobs.









						The COVID-19 Boogaloo Opus
					

All decisions here, in either direction, could kill you.




					medium.com


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Apr 20, 2020)

__





						Nobel Prize Winner Violates the COVID Narrative | Gates of Vienna
					






					gatesofvienna.net
				




Its aids


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 20, 2020)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> *The Tale of Two National Fuckups*
> This thing came from a Chinese laboratory in Wuhan, probably the Wuhan Institute of Virology. We don’t need evidence gift wrapped by the Chinese to make this case. We just need simple mathematics, and the case is rock solid.
> 
> The “official channels” have maintained for four months that this virus originated in a wet market in Wuhan, not at the Wuhan Institute of Virology, which is the world’s Mecca of studying emergent SARS coronaviruses that originate in bats. A lot of speculation by the media has gone into supporting this case, as well as the solid support of the Chinese government, but the case is obviously garbage. I grant that wet markets for exotic harvested wild meats are a great vector for something like this, but set that aside for a moment.
> ...



Trump did not need the CDC to ban and restrict all travel into the United States in January like TAIWAN did. The primary reason why Taiwan only has 6 deaths today is because they banned and restricted ALL Travel from every country in the world on January 20, 2020. This was BEFORE there was ever a single confirmed case of coronavirus in TAIWAN. 

As for any failings of the CDC and FDA, as well as stocking up on supplies and other preparation to protect the country from a pandemic, Donald Trump had 3 full years as PRESIDENT to prepare for these things and make the United States ability to defend and fight a pandemic the best in the world. Instead, he did the exact opposite. Trump actually dismantled U.S. capability to fight a pandemic in his first three years in office.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Apr 20, 2020)

You're playing with bullshit fake numbers as it is when they're finding entire local populations with the antibodies in peoples systems

Thiers even a couple of em from italy on this thread

Sure it's all trumps fault

My advice is turn off cnn and start drinking heavily


----------



## james bond (Apr 20, 2020)

I just noticed the lack of testing in Japan and was astonished they never were shelter in place.  What?

I have no idea.  It's a mystery when their neighbor South Korea has one of the world's best testing programs along with Germany.  We can do well to test like they do.

"France, Italy and parts of the United States are in lockdown. Streets are silent, shops are shut, fear reigns. It’s a grim Covid-19 spring.  

But not so in Japan. As the weather warms up, people are gathering in droves to get drunk under the blossoming cherry trees, some restaurants are offering 30% “Beat The Coronavirus” discounts, public transport is full and even amusement parks are reopening.

So why aren’t more people dying? Japan has recorded a mere 49 deaths from Covid-19.

The answer is not simple: multiple factors are at work."









						Japan’s winning its quiet fight against Covid-19
					

France, Italy and parts of the United States are in lockdown. Streets are silent, shops are shut, fear reigns. It’s a grim Covid-19 spring.   But not so in Japan. As the weather warms up, peop…




					asiatimes.com
				




Sweden and Japan's attitudes are a mystery.


----------



## Flopper (Apr 20, 2020)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> *The Tale of Two National Fuckups*
> This thing came from a Chinese laboratory in Wuhan, probably the Wuhan Institute of Virology. We don’t need evidence gift wrapped by the Chinese to make this case. We just need simple mathematics, and the case is rock solid.
> 
> The “official channels” have maintained for four months that this virus originated in a wet market in Wuhan, not at the Wuhan Institute of Virology, which is the world’s Mecca of studying emergent SARS coronaviruses that originate in bats. A lot of speculation by the media has gone into supporting this case, as well as the solid support of the Chinese government, but the case is obviously garbage. I grant that wet markets for exotic harvested wild meats are a great vector for something like this, but set that aside for a moment.
> ...


As conspiracy theories go, this is a pretty good one. Like most conspiracy theories, if relies on coincidences, the likelihood of virology lab being located in the same city as the market, ignoring the fact that there are virology labs all over China. Then there's the belief that any explanation contrary to the theory can not be trusted because it comes from China. Throw in some irrelevant but nasty truths about these bad guys and you got a bright new conspiracy theory.

There are some concrete facts that points to another explanation.   The Scripps Research Institute released a study that rejects the notion that the virus was man-made. Researchers concluded that if the virus were engineered, its genome sequence would more closely resemble earlier and more serious versions of the coronavirus.

“If someone were seeking to engineer a new coronavirus as a pathogen, they would have constructed it from the backbone of a virus known to cause illness,” the report said. “But the scientists found that the SARS-CoV-2 backbone differed substantially from those of already known coronaviruses and mostly resembled related viruses found in bats and pangolins.”

A statement in the Lancet, a medical journal, written by public health officials who have been following the progression of the virus also asserted that animals are the likely source: “Scientists from multiple countries have published and analysed genomes of the causative agent, severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus 2 (SARS-CoV-2), and they overwhelmingly conclude that this coronavirus originated in wildlife.”

The statement referenced multiple academic and government sources that supported the Lancet article’s conclusion. These sources include the Cold Spring Harbor Laboratory; Nature; U.S. National Academies of Science, Engineering and Medicine; the New England Journal of Medicine; the Chinese Medical Journal; and the medical journal Infection, Genetics and Evolution.

However, there are certainly supporters of this conspiracy theory such as the right wing leaning paper "The Washington Times", that originated the story. Then there's the usually bunch of rightwingers that jump on any crazy theory that attacks China,  Rush Limbaugh, Steve Bannon, Sen. Tom Cotton, and of course Fox News.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 20, 2020)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> when they're finding entire local populations with the antibodies in peoples systems


Welp that's a lie.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 20, 2020)

Ohio has had three straight days of at least 10% new cases.  42% increase over the last 3 days.


----------



## Flopper (Apr 20, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> > *The Tale of Two National Fuckups*
> ...


If you work for the CDC, and the big boss indicates the China travel ban is just a precaution, the whole coronavirus thing is a hoax and the virus is just the flu, the chances are pretty good that you're going put dealing with a pandemic petty damn far down your to do list.  Judging  from the response in the early stages, that's just what happened.  If it's not important to the boss, it's not likely to be important to the troops.


----------



## Likkmee (Apr 20, 2020)

Flopper said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > Deplorable Yankee said:
> ...


Importance to tr-oops are non issues.
YES SIR ! More jingles='winning"


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 20, 2020)

Spike in Connecticut deaths today.  Over 200 deaths.


----------



## Flopper (Apr 20, 2020)

james bond said:


> I just noticed the lack of testing in Japan and was astonished they never were shelter in place.  What?
> 
> I have no idea.  It's a mystery when their neighbor South Korea has one of the world's best testing programs along with Germany.  We can do well to test like they do.
> 
> ...


The widespread use of face masks appears to have slowed down the spread of not just COVID-19, as indicated by the sharp drop in the number of flu patients in the seven weeks since the outbreak of the coronavirus.  Washing hands, gargling with a disinfectant solution and wearing masks are part of everyday lives.   Also,  Japanese greeting etiquette,  a bow instead of a handshake or a kiss on the cheek has also played a part in slowing the outbreak, as has basic hygiene education taught from an early age.  Children from early age are taught to keep their hands out of their face which seems to have followed them into adult life.  In general, the Japaneses are very hygiene orientated which likely has played a major part in controlling the virus.
Coronavirus: How Japan keeps COVID-19 under control | DW | 25.03.2020


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 20, 2020)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> You're playing with bullshit fake numbers as it is when they're finding entire local populations with the antibodies in peoples systems
> 
> Thiers even a couple of em from italy on this thread
> 
> ...


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 20, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> > You're playing with bullshit fake numbers as it is when they're finding entire local populations with the antibodies in peoples systems
> ...


Grade A stupidity. Every time you have tried to pass off this myth to anyone not in your cult, you have been completely obliterated by factual information showing why you are wrong. So if your goal was to prove that you are a brainwashed lemming...congrats, well done.


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 20, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Deplorable Yankee said:
> ...



Stupidity is to count people who didn't died of COVID-19 as COVID-19 deaths.

If we know that hospitals are getting money per COVID-19 case (supposedly $30K), I could see where the math comes from.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 20, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Stupidity is to count people who didn't died of COVID-19 as COVID-19 deaths.


Which is not what is happening, you embarrassing, lying cultist. You made that up to be an idiot human shield for Dear Leader.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 20, 2020)

New England taking another beating.

New York and New Jersey still leading the charge.

Penn ==> 110

Con ==> 200

Maryland (not in N.E.) ==> 100

North Dakota....that crazy nutty HOT SPOT reporting a whopping 42 new cases....down from the last several days by a great deal....day isn't over.

North Dakota....still at 7 fatalities.  2nd only to Wyoming in the least number of deaths.


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 20, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Stupidity is to count people who didn't died of COVID-19 as COVID-19 deaths.
> ...



I provided you with New York Times headline, and it's still not enough. Moron.

Yes, people are counted as COVID-19 deaths, even if not tested for corona virus.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 20, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> I provided you with New York Times headline, and it's still not enough.


Which in no way supports your embarrassing, stupid lie. This has been spelled out for you like you are a child.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Apr 20, 2020)

Great news with serious/critical now down to 2% of total cases. That’s where the deaths  are and of course despite MSM and libbies desire to suppress that info it’s great news. Just 13,000 in the USA that have anything beyond a minuscule chance of dying


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 20, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> Great news with serious/critical now down to 2% of total cases


Shameless lie made up out of thin air by a desperate liar.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Apr 20, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > Great news with serious/critical now down to 2% of total cases
> ...





Fort Fun Indiana said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > Great news with serious/critical now down to 2% of total cases
> ...


In today’s  Worldometer stats farcical shit for brains. Telling people they are lying  because you don’t have a rebuttal is not a debating victory. In fact it’s an emotive admission of defeat


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 20, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> In today’s Worldometer stats


False. Now you are just making up lies you don't even believe for attention...as sock trolls will do...









						COVID Live - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
					

Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...




					www.worldometers.info
				




The number in critical care is 3%...and the rest in critical care have died and so are not counted in that number..the deaths are at about 8%

So obviously more than 2% require critical care or progress to serious condition. Not to mention the new cases that have not progressed to that point...


You should shut up immediately, you lying little weasel.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Apr 20, 2020)

Go to Worldometer and pull up today’s stats for USA and there are 13,900 critical or serious put  of 680,000 total cases. 
Would someone who has a brain and knows fact and truth please confirm this any maybe we can get this Trump hating  liar booted out of here.


----------



## james bond (Apr 20, 2020)

Flopper said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> > I just noticed the lack of testing in Japan and was astonished they never were shelter in place.  What?
> ...



I'm going to add gargling to my regimen after meals and brushing since the COVID-19 likes to start in the throat.  So, if the Swedes did the same then they would not have gotten it as much?  It almost seems too simple to avoid if true.  There must be people who have it, but did not pass it on.  Either that or they are hiding it.  I dunno.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 20, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> Go to Worldometer and pull up today’s stats for USA and there are 13,900 critical or serious put of 680,000 total cases.


And 47,000 dead. Anyone not a desperate, lying little troll understands the cavern in your logic.


----------



## james bond (Apr 20, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> Would someone who has a brain and knows fact and truth please confirm this any maybe we can get this Trump hating liar booted out of here.



He _is_ a lying little troll so the best thing is to put him on ignore if he bothers you.  He doesn't contribute much to a conversation but trolling.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Apr 20, 2020)

Yeah if you go to the main page right under the world tally it has a “country” button and when you hit that the USA will come up and scroll over and you get 677,000 total active cases and 13,900 serious/critical.
I guess he finally found his way to that after shouting “liar...liar” over and over. These emotionally retarded and fully invested in Hate Trump liberals really should do their research first and the “liar...liar” second. But teenagers just don’t have the seasoning nor sense to stay away from the manly, Challenging “you are a liar...you are a liar” until they have had their ass beaten several times.
Even worse, after he I guess finally found the stats, he then switched his rebuttal to total deaths which was never the subject.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 20, 2020)

Great news everyone! Only 13,900 serious cases, now! Because the other 47,000 died off!


----------



## WEATHER53 (Apr 20, 2020)

FootMouth Indiana


----------



## Flopper (Apr 20, 2020)

james bond said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > james bond said:
> ...


There are so many things we don't know about the virus so we have to have a shotgun approach doing whatever might help.  In about 4 or 5 years which is when I think this virus will be laid to rest, we will have all we needed to know today.

Do you realize all we have to do to totally destroy the virus is to deny it a host for 3 hour or a couple of days at most?  It can't survive without a host.  Of course that is far more difficult than it sounds.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 20, 2020)

Statistics through April 20.  Still going up especially in the US.  Our infection rate passes France.
Spain has eclipsed the 200,000 mark, which we passed on April 1st.




Country,
OtherTotal
CasesNew
CasesTotal
DeathsNew
DeathsTotal
RecoveredActive
CasesSerious,
CriticalTot Cases/
1M popDeaths/
1M popTotal
TestsTests/
1M popWorld2,480,503+73,928170,397+5,366646,3281,663,77856,76331821.9USA792,759+28,12342,514+1,93972,389677,85613,9512,3951284,026,36012,164Italy181,228+2,25624,114+45448,877108,2372,5732,9973991,398,02423,122Spain200,210+1,53620,852+39980,58798,7717,3714,282446930,23019,896France155,383+2,48920,265+54737,40997,7095,6832,380310463,6627,103UK124,743+4,67616,509+449N/A107,8901,5591,838243501,3797,386Belgium39,983+1,4875,828+1458,89525,2601,0713,450503161,89613,969Iran83,505+1,2945,209+9159,27319,0233,38999462353,0124,203Germany147,065+1,3234,862+22091,50050,7032,8891,755581,728,35720,629China82,747+124,63277,0841,03181573Netherlands33,405+7503,751+67N/A29,4041,1581,950219171,41510,004Brazil40,743+2,0892,587+12522,13016,0267,91919212291,9221,373Turkey90,980+4,6742,140+12313,43075,4101,9091,07925673,9807,991Canada36,829+1,7731,690+10312,58622,55355797645559,57814,826


----------



## Flopper (Apr 20, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Statistics through April 20.  Still going up especially in the US.  Our infection rate passes France.
> Spain has eclipsed the 200,000 mark, which we passed on April 1st.
> 
> 
> ...


Well, that must mean it's time to remove all restrictions, send everybody back to work, return to life as normal, and see just how high we can drive new cases and deaths.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 20, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Statistics through April 20.  Still going up especially in the US.  Our infection rate passes France.
> ...



Why is it that you dicks go right to that line. 

There is no room for a reasonable conversation with you.

If someone doesn't like your way or agree with it, you get the hyperbole virus.

Fuck off.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 20, 2020)

The U.S. had 1,900 deaths.  

New York + New Jersey ==> 800.

Mass + Penn + Conn ==> 400

Michigan < 100

Georgia + Maryland ==> 200

The rest of the country could give a shit.


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 20, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > I provided you with New York Times headline, and it's still not enough.
> ...



If someone dies without testing positive for corona virus, then how can they be counted as death from corona virus?

*N.Y.C. Death Toll Soars Past 10,000 in Revised Virus Count - New York Times*



> The city has added more than 3,700 additional people who were presumed to have died of the coronavirus but had *never tested positive*.



What exactly have I lied?


----------



## Faun (Apr 20, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Does anybody knows anything about this?
> 
> View attachment 325087


It's the Pirbright patent on a strain of coronavirus that is unrelated to COVID-19.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 20, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



N.Y. is at 19,000 deaths as of today.


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 20, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



That's beside the point. Counting those who never tested positive for corona virus should not happen.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 20, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> The U.S. had 1,900 deaths.
> 
> New York + New Jersey ==> 800.
> 
> ...



You used to say that about just New York and New Jersey.  Looks like more and more states are giving a shit.


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 21, 2020)

March 24, 2020 - United States - 54,916
March 25, 2020 - United States - 68,489 - 24.7% increase
March 26, 2020 - United States - 85,594 - 24.97% increase
March 27, 2020 - United States - 104,256 - 21.8% increase
March 28, 2020 - United States - 123,776 - 18.7% increase
March 29, 2020 - United States - 142,224 - 14.9% increase
March 30, 2020 - United States - 164,266 - 15.5% increase
March 31, 2020 - United States - 188,578 - 14.8% increase
April 1, 2020 - United States - 215,300 - 14.2% increase
April 2, 2020 - United States - 245,193 - 13.9% increase
April 3, 2020 - United States - 277,475 - 13.2% increase
April 4, 2020 - United States - 311,635 - 12.3% increase
April 5, 2020 - United States - 336,830 - 8.1% increase
April 6, 2020 - United States - 367,629 - 9.1% increase
April 7, 2020 - United States - 400,540 - 9.0% increase
April 8, 2020 - United States - 435,160 - 8.6% increase
April 9, 2020 - United States - 468,895 - 7.8% increase
April 10, 2020 - United States - 502,876 - 7.3% increase
April 11, 2020 - United States - 533,115 - 6.0% increase
April 12, 2020 - United States - 560,433 - 5.1% increase
April 13, 2020 - United States - 587,155 - 4.8% increase
April 14, 2020 - United States - 614,246 - 4.6% increase
April 15, 2020 - United States - 644,089 - 4.9% increase
April 16, 2020 - United States - 678,144 - 5.3% increase
April 17, 2020 - United States - 710,272 - 4.7% increase
April 18, 2020 - United States - 738,923 - 4.0% increase
April 19, 2020 - United States - 764,265 - 3.4% increase
April 20, 2020 - United States - 792,913 - 3.8% increase


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 21, 2020)

Flopper said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > Deplorable Yankee said:
> ...



There is no excuse for this disaster. What TAIWAN did is within the capability of any first world country to do. Most of what TAIWAN did was shut down and restrict entry into the country even by their own citizens EARLY, on January 20, 2020 BEFORE there was a single confirmed case of coronavirus in TAIWAN. You don't need the WHO or some other international organization to debate and decide if something is a danger to act to SAVE the country. The United States does not consult anyone before it decides to use Nuclear Weapons in defense of the country. Protecting the United States from a dangerous pathogen should have the same priority. 

*TAIWAN deaths from Covid-19: 6

UNITED STATES deaths from Covid-19: 42,517*

Yes its true the United States is 14 times the size of TAIWAN in population. *BUT THE UNITED STATES HAS 7,000 TIMES AS MANY DEATHS AS TAIWAN from Covid-19. *


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 21, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



PEOPLE who die in their home from COVID-19 never get counted as COVID-19 deaths because a test was never given. The United States is BEHIND in testing. This is a known fact. All death counts in the United States are undercounts do to the United States being so far behind in testing! Its estimated 200 people die in their homes in New York City every day from covid-19 but are NEVER added to the list. Dead bodies in the home are not tested for covid-19.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 21, 2020)

Interesting.  Russia is finally showing an increase in number of new cases.  12% increase today so far.  We haven't seen a whole lot of activity there.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 21, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> The U.S. had 1,900 deaths.
> 
> New York + New Jersey ==> 800.
> 
> ...



With six hundred thousand rolls of frickin' toilet paper hoarded per person I'm sure they could give multiples.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 21, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Interesting.  Russia is finally showing an increase in number of new cases.  12% increase today so far.  We haven't seen a whole lot of activity there.



I'm keeping an eye on Brazil which seems to be picking up, since it's going into fall and then winter.  Well, as far as there is a 'winter' in Brazil....


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 21, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> If someone dies without testing positive for corona virus, then how can they be counted as death from corona virus?



This question has been answered in literally every story on this not put out by right wing bubble media. 

Short version: 
Because the symptoms are recognizable.

Which do you think is more likely? That career first responders, coroners, and healthcare workers are all engaged in a big conspiracy just to spite your cult leader, or that you just dont know what the hell you're talking about?

Easy answer for me. You seem to be struggling with it, though.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 21, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > U2Edge said:
> ...



New York, New Jersey, New England being the majority.

What have they not figured out yet.


----------



## Flopper (Apr 21, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


There is certainly room for reasonable conversation.  However, what is reasonable is certainly debatable.  If we don't start opening up the country soon, the economy is going to collapse and usher in food shortages, riots, and all kinds of bad stuff.  On the other hand, we have to keep in mind that we are a long way from bringing the virus under control.  Just 8 weeks ago, there were 35 known case and no deaths in the country.  Today those cases have grown 800,000 and 42,000 deaths.  That is pretty fucking amazing!  If you had come on this board 8 weeks ago and said we'll have 42,000 deaths due to the virus in 2 months, people would think you're nuts. 

Without social distancing and shutting down businesses, those numbers would have been much higher, so how do we open up the country without driving those numbers into millions of cases and hundreds of thousands of deaths?   There is going to be a tremendous amount of pressure put on the governors to return society to normal which is going to be impossible. 

What is going to be very hard is determining what parts of the economy can be brought back without big increase in the number of cases and deaths.  Also, allowing selected businesses sectors to reopen while others remain closed is going create a lot of problems and a lot of pissed off people.


----------



## james bond (Apr 21, 2020)

California does some weird things and it leads to breakthroughs, but is the following going in the right direction or is it just a way for rich people to be tested?





__





						California researchers test everybody in one town for coronavirus
					

HEALTH-CORONAVIRUS/CALIFORNIA-TESTING (TV):California researchers test everybody in one town for coronavirus




					news.trust.org


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 21, 2020)

2,600 deaths.  Not good.

New cases are only at 23,000.  Hopefully that doesn't grow much further today.


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 21, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > If someone dies without testing positive for corona virus, then how can they be counted as death from corona virus?
> ...



"symptoms are recognizable"

LOL

Like what... fever, cough, sweating, chest congestion? 

Wait, those symptoms sounds familiar. No way, there is no similar illness at this time of year that cause pneumonia and possibly kills.

Without testing, how do you distinguish between the two?


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 21, 2020)

27,000 new cases today.

2,800 deaths today.  

Terrible.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 21, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Like what... fever, cough, sweating, chest congestion?


No. And instead of guessing, go read something about it, you lazy moron. I am not your mommy.


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 21, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Like what... fever, cough, sweating, chest congestion?
> ...



It could be flu. It could me MERS, or SARS. It could be COVID-19 too. Without testing, you can't accurately diagnose death. 

So let's just say, its COVID-19, and get $30,000 from federal government.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 21, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> It could be flu. It could me MERS, or SARS.


No. It couldn't. But i would love for you to tell a roomful of coroners, doctors, nurses and first responders this, so they could laugh you out of the room.


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 21, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > It could be flu. It could me MERS, or SARS.
> ...



Right... corona virus killed everyone. People suddenly stopped dying from everything else. Hey, even Epstein didn't killed himself.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 21, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



I'll go with most of what you've said.

Today's death total of 2,800

1,600 came from NY+NJ+NE

Michigan added another 350 between them.

Cali seems to be regressing.  (75)

There are still 18 states with less  than 100 deaths total (several below 50).

So, it's hard to tell those states to stay put when they are not like New York.

People will say "We don't want you to become like New York" and they are saying fuck off.  We'll take our chances (and they already have as has been documented on this board).

We are all going to see it eventually.  The goal was to flatten out the curve.

What the fuck is wrong with the North East.  They've been dying long enough.  What have they not figured out yet.

Or are they not really helping either.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 21, 2020)

Yea....if that curve could flatten sometime soon, that would be great.


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 21, 2020)

Meet corona virus latest victims.

*Many Trans Students Have Been Forced To Hide Their True Selves Because Of College Closures *- BuzzFeed

What unclear is, which one of true self versions are they hiding?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 22, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Right... corona virus killed everyone. People suddenly stopped dying from everything else.


Per Rush Limbaugh, apparently.


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 22, 2020)

March 24, 2020 - United States - 54,916
March 25, 2020 - United States - 68,489 - 24.7% increase
March 26, 2020 - United States - 85,594 - 24.97% increase
March 27, 2020 - United States - 104,256 - 21.8% increase
March 28, 2020 - United States - 123,776 - 18.7% increase
March 29, 2020 - United States - 142,224 - 14.9% increase
March 30, 2020 - United States - 164,266 - 15.5% increase
March 31, 2020 - United States - 188,578 - 14.8% increase
April 1, 2020 - United States - 215,300 - 14.2% increase
April 2, 2020 - United States - 245,193 - 13.9% increase
April 3, 2020 - United States - 277,475 - 13.2% increase
April 4, 2020 - United States - 311,635 - 12.3% increase
April 5, 2020 - United States - 336,830 - 8.1% increase
April 6, 2020 - United States - 367,629 - 9.1% increase
April 7, 2020 - United States - 400,540 - 9.0% increase
April 8, 2020 - United States - 435,160 - 8.6% increase
April 9, 2020 - United States - 468,895 - 7.8% increase
April 10, 2020 - United States - 502,876 - 7.3% increase
April 11, 2020 - United States - 533,115 - 6.0% increase
April 12, 2020 - United States - 560,433 - 5.1% increase
April 13, 2020 - United States - 587,155 - 4.8% increase
April 14, 2020 - United States - 614,246 - 4.6% increase
April 15, 2020 - United States - 644,089 - 4.9% increase
April 16, 2020 - United States - 678,144 - 5.3% increase
April 17, 2020 - United States - 710,272 - 4.7% increase
April 18, 2020 - United States - 738,923 - 4.0% increase
April 19, 2020 - United States - 764,265 - 3.4% increase
April 20, 2020 - United States - 792,913 - 3.8% increase
April 21, 2020 - United States - 819,175 - 3.3% increase


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 22, 2020)

It would seem the number of new cases is declining.  Out of the 800,000 total cases (not active) NY + NJ + Penn ==> 400,000 (50%).


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 22, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



1. 37% of the labor force is able to do their jobs from home. 
2. Jobs considered essential have never stopped and include Healthcare, non-restaurant food services, shipping by both truck, rail and air, the entire U.S. military and U.S. police force.
3. The two above combine for over 60% of the labor force. 
4. The United States is still producing far more food than it eats and there is no one in the food production and distribution services that have stopped working except restaurants. So there are no real food shortages, only setbacks in distribution. 
5. For the 40% of the economy that is shut down or close to it, there is no reason to restart it when there will be no customers for those business's anyways. Your not going to really do business until people feel safe again.
6. 70% to 80% of the country supports the lockdowns. Those lockdowns may continue for the next two to three years until a vaccine is found. 
7. Germany and Japan survived World War II after being destroyed. Japan was NUKED. Both countries and economies came back though. This is a walk in the park compared to what Germany and Japan experienced during World War II. The economy will eventually come back as it did for Germany and Japan after World War II. 
8. While the economy and business will return once the crises is over, you can't bring someone back who is physically dead from covid-19. 
9. Trillions of dollars of economic aid is heading towards those who have lost jobs. If you can take 1/3 of the workforce out of their jobs in World War II and pay them to go overseas and shoot people, you can pay 1/3 of the workforce to SIT AT HOME!


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 22, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



But they ain't stayin.

More and more we are finding out that people are sneaking out and having fun and working and not getting sick.  

Why don't you go fix New York and New Jersey and leave South Dakota alone ?

70 to 80% is bullshit.  They ain't doing it.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 22, 2020)

Had to drop by something to someone's house.  

Handed it off throug the window of my car.

While chatting at a distance....two other families showed up...kids got out and all played (about 11 of them) on the front lawn.

One of my friends says he fucking had it with this shit and he's going everywhere that is opened that he has been avoiding.

Our leadership in our state has lost all credibility.


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 22, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



So you say? Evidence, proof? Nothing. Scientific polling shows most people support the lockdown and follow it. You can see it in reduced pollution rates all over the country. 

Follow the data and the SCIENCE, that tells you what is really going on. What you see on a car ride locally or from a window in your home, is proof of nothing. 

The Pathogen likes hosts and it gets more hosts when people don't isolate. 

The United States has the 11th highest infection rate per capita in the world and the 12th highest death rate per capita in the world. 

Until new cases are brought down to a level that can be tested, tracked, contact traced and all potentially infected people located and isolated, people violating lockdowns are simply aiding the pathogen and killing more Americans. They may not get sick or show any symptoms, but they allow the pathogen to ride in them and spread to someone the pathogen can harm and even kill.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 22, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > U2Edge said:
> ...



Yep, I've lived it.  ABC is reporting on it.  I don't give a fuck what people say....polls said Clinton would win too.  I am not saying things have not slowed down.  But shelter in place is NOT being strictly observed.  I can attest to that watching a city of 500,000 people being fairly active on golf courses, filling up stores and filling up parks.

There is no data and there is no science that tells us anything.  You are lapping up a fairy tale.  Any pathogen likes to spread.  It's what they do.  But they ain't spreading like you said they would and the people who know they are dying can't seem to figure out why.  What the hell is wrong with New York ?  Your faith in overwhelmed hospitals has not materialized.  And you yourself report statistics that are bullshit.  The world is showing us something different too.  Some places are not locking down and are not having issues beyond what others are having.  Sweden is just such a case.  They have more deaths than Norway or Finland, but they have fewer cases than Norway on an age adjusted basis.  If testing is an issue, they YOU REALLY HAVE NO FUCKING SCIENCE AT ALL.

If New York, New Jersey, Penn, Conn, and a couple of others are pulled out...the numbers look a whole lot different.  You have 18 states that have less than 100 deaths total since the start.  So the infection rate is bullshit.  It may be that way in New York...but not in AZ.  

Until Until Until Until.....America is heading out.  Get used to it.  Hide in your mothers basement until you are sure you won't ever get sick...and you'll be there forever.  

This thing will reach everybody eventually.  

Deal with it.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 22, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> So, it's hard to tell those states to stay put when they are not like New York.



If states were vacuum-sealed vaults where nobody ever goes in or out to another state, that might make sense.
They're not.
Hell I can see the mountains that separate me from Tennessee, just as Sarah Palin can see Russia from her house.  I don't actually GO there, mind you, because we're cleaner on this side than they are and I'm not going to be the one to bring it back.

Does it not occur to you to wonder why TRAVEL gets restricted?




Sun Devil 92 said:


> What the fuck is wrong with the North East. They've been dying long enough. What have they not figured out yet.



You've never been to the northeast apparently.  We call it the "megalopolis", the span between roughly Boston to Washington and the attendant suburbs, Forty-four million people live in that expanse, the most densely populated area of this country by far.  Once again --- travel and transmission.  When you have shorter distances between people, whether standing in close proximity or a densely-packed community ---- the virus has a much easier, because much shorter, trip from person to person.

It's hard to believe we still have to sit here and _explain _this.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 22, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Our leadership in our state has lost all credibility


All thanks to the failure in leadership from the top.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 22, 2020)

Just for the record to keep up --- yesterday's final totals.

A measure of our rate can be ascertained looking at "New Cases" and "New Deaths".  With less than five percent of the world's population (4.25), the US has a _quarter _of its new infections and just under *40% *of its new deaths.




Country,
OtherTotal
CasesNew
CasesTotal
DeathsNew
DeathsTotal
RecoveredActive
CasesSerious,
CriticalTot Cases/
1M popDeaths/
1M popTotal
TestsTests/
1M popWorld2,555,760+75,254177,459+7,062690,2261,688,07557,25432822.8USA818,744+25,98545,318+2,80482,923690,50314,0162,4741374,187,39212,651Spain204,178+3,96821,282+43082,514100,3827,7054,367455930,23019,896Italy183,957+2,72924,648+53451,600107,7092,4713,0434081,450,15023,985France158,050+2,66720,796+53139,18198,0735,4332,421319463,6627,103Germany148,453+1,3885,086+22495,20048,1672,8891,772611,728,35720,629UK129,044+4,30117,337+828N/A111,3631,5591,901255535,3427,886Turkey95,591+4,6112,259+11914,91878,4141,8651,13327713,4098,459Iran84,802+1,2975,297+8860,96518,5403,3571,01063365,7234,354China82,758+114,63277,1231,00382573Russia52,763+5,642456+513,87348,43470036232,142,60414,682Brazil43,079+2,3362,741+15424,32516,0138,31820313291,9221,373Belgium40,956+9735,998+1709,00225,9561,0793,534518167,11014,419Canada38,422+1,5931,834+14413,18823,4005571,01849569,87815,099


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 22, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > So, it's hard to tell those states to stay put when they are not like New York.
> ...



I've been there plenty and yes....it is cramped.

I  think I've already asked the question then......

It the current thinking that the Northeast will continue to die (what they are doing is not working very well) until the density goes down or will they be trying something different.

Otherwise, there is no sense talking about much with regards to them.....they will stay the course and diminish in numbers.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 22, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Just for the record to keep up --- yesterday's final totals.
> 
> A measure of our rate can be ascertained looking at "New Cases" and "New Deaths".  With less than five percent of the world's population (4.25), the US has a _quarter _of its new infections and just under *40% *of its new deaths.
> 
> ...



Already posted the New England contribution.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 22, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Just for the record to keep up --- yesterday's final totals.
> ...



This would be relevant in what way?


----------



## Pogo (Apr 22, 2020)

Worldometers now has continental tabs.  Here's a comparison of North America.  
Note the "shithole countries".




Country,
OtherTotal
CasesNew
CasesTotal
DeathsNew
DeathsTotal
RecoveredActive
CasesSerious,
CriticalTot Cases/
1M popDeaths/
1M popTotal
TestsTests/
1M popNorth America879,867+28,46848,436+3,003100,410731,02115,276USA818,744+25,98545,318+2,80482,923690,50314,0162,4741374,187,39212,651Canada38,422+1,5931,834+14413,18823,4005571,01849569,87815,099Mexico8,772+511712+262,6275,43337868649,570384Dominican Republic5,044+80245+104634,3361264652316,9731,565Panama4,658+191136+102044,318981,0803220,9964,866Cuba1,137+5038+230979018100330,4162,685Costa Rica669+761505136131111,3872,235Honduras494+174629419105052,535256Guatemala294+57242633160.47,200402Jamaica228+56+1271957721,889638El Salvador225+7748170235113,3522,059Martinique16314+273761143437Guadeloupe14812+473631337030Trinidad and Tobago115+1828798261,393995Bermuda98+953954101,5748087714,082Aruba97251444909191,44513,534Barbados75525454261171,0983,821Sint Maarten68+110124661,5862332495,807Cayman Islands66175831,0041577811,838Bahamas65+591244116523Haiti5735450.361854Saint Martin38+121917398352Antigua and Barbuda2337131235311081,103Belize18221414556511,637Dominica16882223454,793Saint Kitts and Nevis15152822474,643Saint Lucia15132823641,982Curaçao1411128562861,743Grenada1468412492818St. Vincent Grenadines1221010894847Turks and Caicos1111028426832,144Greenland111101941,15020,257Montserrat112912,204367,212Nicaragua1027120.3


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 22, 2020)

Almost 26,000 new cases and over 1,900 new deaths today.  So far.

This is not going well, in my opinion.  New cases are still piling up.  In some form or another, we're going to be in this mess for a while before things truly get back to what we considered "normal".


----------



## Flopper (Apr 22, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...


Well, it may be hard for a governor to tell his state or a community that has not been hit by the virus why they need to stay put, but it will  be a lot harder to explain removing restrictions that ushered in an epidemic.  If Florida opens their beeches and resorts, New Yorkers are going flood the state bringing the virus with them.  In fact, that's likely to happen in many states.  I can hardly wait for Wyoming and Montana to open up.


----------



## Flopper (Apr 22, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


Because if South Dakota opens up, there will be a flood of people pouring into the state spreading the virus.  There is probably no better way to spread the virus than having states and communities that have had few cases lift restrictions while other communities and states stay lock down.


----------



## Flopper (Apr 22, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


Maybe that is the case where you are but in my area people are obeying the shutdown rules.  Not everyone of course but we can be successful even thou some people are willing risk their lives and that of others.  A public health offical said if we have 85% compliance, we will be successful. ---


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 22, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



Opening up does not mean allowing the idiots in New York to go ANYWHERE.

It's reached the point where anyone from New England should be treated like a leper.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 22, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > U2Edge said:
> ...



A public health official said.....

Seems they've had a pretty crappy record os of late.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 22, 2020)

End of the day totals --- not seeing a letup



Country,
OtherTotal
CasesNew
CasesTotal
DeathsNew
DeathsTotal
RecoveredActive
CasesSerious,
CriticalTot Cases/
1M popDeaths/
1M popTotal
TestsTests/
1M popWorld2,635,716+79,956184,066+6,607717,4441,734,20656,68633823.6USA848,717+29,97347,659+2,34184,050717,00814,0162,5641444,325,34213,067Spain208,389+4,21121,717+43585,915100,7577,7054,457464930,23019,896Italy187,327+3,37025,085+43754,543107,6992,3843,0984151,513,25125,028France159,877+1,82721,340+54440,65797,8805,2182,449327463,6627,103Germany150,648+2,1955,315+22999,40045,9332,9081,798632,072,66924,738UK133,495+4,45118,100+763N/A115,0511,5591,966267559,9358,248Turkey98,674+3,0832,376+11716,47779,8211,8141,17028750,9448,904Iran85,996+1,1945,391+9463,11317,4923,3111,02464377,3964,493China82,788+304,63277,1511,00578583Russia57,999+5,236513+574,42053,06670039742,250,00015,418Brazil45,757+2,6782,906+16525,31817,5338,31821514291,9221,373Belgium41,889+9336,262+2649,43326,1941,0203,614540171,40014,789Canada40,190+1,7681,974+14013,98624,2305571,06552612,19216,220


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 22, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > U2Edge said:
> ...



Based on what ?


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 22, 2020)

New England had 1,400 of the 2,400 deaths in the U.S.  

Michigan, Cali, and Illinois each at a 100 or so.

South Dakota added another one.  They are up to 9 total.


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 23, 2020)

March 24, 2020 - United States - 54,916
March 25, 2020 - United States - 68,489 - 24.7% increase
March 26, 2020 - United States - 85,594 - 24.97% increase
March 27, 2020 - United States - 104,256 - 21.8% increase
March 28, 2020 - United States - 123,776 - 18.7% increase
March 29, 2020 - United States - 142,224 - 14.9% increase
March 30, 2020 - United States - 164,266 - 15.5% increase
March 31, 2020 - United States - 188,578 - 14.8% increase
April 1, 2020 - United States - 215,300 - 14.2% increase
April 2, 2020 - United States - 245,193 - 13.9% increase
April 3, 2020 - United States - 277,475 - 13.2% increase
April 4, 2020 - United States - 311,635 - 12.3% increase
April 5, 2020 - United States - 336,830 - 8.1% increase
April 6, 2020 - United States - 367,629 - 9.1% increase
April 7, 2020 - United States - 400,540 - 9.0% increase
April 8, 2020 - United States - 435,160 - 8.6% increase
April 9, 2020 - United States - 468,895 - 7.8% increase
April 10, 2020 - United States - 502,876 - 7.3% increase
April 11, 2020 - United States - 533,115 - 6.0% increase
April 12, 2020 - United States - 560,433 - 5.1% increase
April 13, 2020 - United States - 587,155 - 4.8% increase
April 14, 2020 - United States - 614,246 - 4.6% increase
April 15, 2020 - United States - 644,089 - 4.9% increase
April 16, 2020 - United States - 678,144 - 5.3% increase
April 17, 2020 - United States - 710,272 - 4.7% increase
April 18, 2020 - United States - 738,923 - 4.0% increase
April 19, 2020 - United States - 764,265 - 3.4% increase
April 20, 2020 - United States - 792,913 - 3.8% increase
April 21, 2020 - United States - 819,175 - 3.3% increase
April 22, 2020 - United States - 849,092 - 3.7% increase


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 23, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



A very ignorant post. The infectious disease experts, especially those that work in TAIWAN and South Korea, have been right every step of the way on how this pathogen is spread and what are the best ways to stop it.

You have no way of scientifically calculating how much stay at home or social distancing is being observed in a state the size of Arizona. Even if your job was that of a contact tracer, and you were working 16 hours a day, one person would never be able to cover enough territory to accurately estimate such data for an entire state.

I only reported that 2.4 million people would die by August if NOTHING was done. But stay at home orders were put in place in 41 of 50 states and that has made a big difference. In early April, Dr. Fauci said that deaths may be as little as 60,000 by August if we kept up the isolation efforts. Unfortunately, the death toll is already at 47,681 and still rising with a full week left in April. So things are actually worse than the best predictions from two weeks ago, far worse in fact. Combine that with states deciding to open up in early to Mid-May and you have a potential disaster about to happen.

This pandemic is far from being over. As one infectious disease expert has said, most people think this is a SPRINT, but its not. Its a Marathon. The more you isolate now, the less you will have to isolate I the future. The VIRUS is like a fire. The oxygen for this fire is un-isolated people. There is no WATER to put the fire out yet, that requires a vaccine. So without water to put the fire out, your only option is to deprive the Fire of oxygen, and that means keeping people Isolated.

You can only responsibly open up when new cases have dramatically slowed and you have testing, contact tracing, and Isolation capabilities to put out any new fires before they spread. That's what they have succeeded in doing TAIWAN and SOUTH KOREA. SOUTH KOREA is a country of 50 million people. They rapidly jumped to 10,000 cases in late March, but have since then held their number of cases below 11,000. There are now only 2,000 active cases in SOUTH KOREA. These people are isolated. 80% of the people who had the virus have recovered. Only 240 people have died. *WHEN YOU CLAIM THAT SUCH MEASURES DON'T WORK, LOOK AT SOUTH KOREA, LOOK AT TAIWAN and THEN LOOK AT THE UNITED STATES! The evidence shows that proper lockdowns and containment strategies SUCCESSFULLY protect a country's population from large death numbers. Look at the numbers:

UNITED STATES: 47,681 deaths

SOUTH KOREA: 240 deaths

TAIWAN: 6 deaths

THATS NOT A FAIRY TALE! THOSE ARE COLD HARD INDISPUTABLE FACTS!

Oh and please stop siting Sweden as an example of anything. Sweden has the 9th highest death rate in the world from Coronavirus. What Sweden has done is precisely what you do NOT want to do. *

The statistics I report are NOT bullshit and its a hell of a lot more reliable than you looking at the window of your car or home to report on whether are not stay home or social distancing measures are being followed in the entire state of Arizona.

The 18 states that have less than 100 deaths AT THIS TIME are that way for a number of reasons:

1. smaller population
2. less population density
3. less contact and exposure to the outside world as oppose to a travel hub like New York City
4. The states that have put in strong stay at home measures are protecting these smaller states from higher infection and death rates.

But as states begin to foolishly open up, deaths in those smaller states risks going much higher. Again, this is a marathon, not a sprint. Until a vaccine becomes available, the only reliable protection is ISOLATION. The Virus is a fire, the oxygen for this fire is UN-ISOLATED PEOPLE!

If the virus were to reach everyone eventually, it will kill over 5 million Americans. WHAT IDIOT WOULD EVER ADVOCATE SUCH POLICIES THAT WOULD ENSURE THAT WOULD HAPPEN?

Reality is that there are no concerts are large events happening anywhere in the United States this summer. Most schools are shut down until at least the start of the Fall. Disney World and Disney Land won't be opening up until 2021. How about those baseball stadiums and basketball arenas? See any of them filling up with people this spring and summer?

       You would at least think that we could react and be smarter about a pandemic than people were in 1918. But your ideas, attitude and philosophy mirrors that of the people in 1918 who made choices that got 675,000 Americans killed from that pandemic. They did not care about SCIENCE, like you, and did not listen or heed the warnings of doctors and scientist back then, and the result was 675,000 American deaths.

       If infections rates and death rates increase as states open up or later in the fall, you'll see quick reversals in most states and you'll see lock downs start over again. We could avoid that situation though if we simply followed the SCIENCE NOW, which states to remain locked down until new cases per day are very low, and TESTING CAPACITY, CONTACT TRACING capacity has increased sufficiently to locate and isolate any new cases. Before those conditions are met, it is foolish to be opening up and risking the lives of millions of people from illness and potentially death.

TAIWAN is a country of 24 million people. They have only 427 infected people. But according to you, everyone in Taiwan is going to get infected. When do you predict all of the other 23,999,583 TAIWANESE people will become infected with coronavirus through community spread? Please tell us.

Oh, its only about 6 months until Joe Biden is elected President, and the Democrats take back the Senate, and keep the House Of Representatives. Then finally the country won't be led by idiots that sellout the country and are allies to the Russians, and do nothing when a deadly pathogen starts to hit the country.

DEAL WITH IT!


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 23, 2020)

Doesn't look like it's slowing down to me.  We have a ton of new cases every day and the deaths are piling up.  I think we're going to be here a while.   

Letting up on restrictions is only going to compound these issues.  

But what do I know?


----------



## Mindful (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 23, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> DEAL WITH IT!



A lot of us are....in our own way.

And we are doing just fine.

It's amazing that your go to such great lengths to contradict yourself.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 23, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> *Oh and please stop siting Sweden as an example of anything. Sweden has the 9th highest death rate in the world from Coronavirus. What Sweden has done is precisely what you do NOT want to do. *



I have been following Sweden and I don't ever recall saying anything about them other than reporting what they do.

So quite making shit up to argue against.

But since you brought it up, Sweden has no more cases than Norway on an population adjusted basis.  So riddle me that one.

But their death rate is much higher...they've explained why.

And I will say that Sweden is doing precisely what I want to do and what we are doing.  But this wil be the first time I've ever stated that.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 23, 2020)

The virus is like a fire

You have to isolate.

Taiwan is doing it right.

Taiwan never shut down their grade schools.

O.K. ?


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 23, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > U2Edge said:
> ...



And neither do you.

Your poll is bullshit.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 23, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> You would at least think that we could react and be smarter about a pandemic than people were in 1918. But your ideas, attitude and philosophy mirrors that of the people in 1918 who made choices that got 675,000 Americans killed from that pandemic. They did not care about SCIENCE, like you, and did not listen or heed the warnings of doctors and scientist back then, and the result was 675,000 American deaths.



No you stupid dumbshit.

I am reporting what others are doing.  It has nothing to do with me.  

While I practice precautions, I see and hear about huge numbers of people who don't.

I put up a link about an entire county where nail salons were declared essential businesses.  

That isn't locking down.


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 23, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> The virus is like a fire
> 
> You have to isolate.
> 
> ...



They didn't because they did not have to. IF you prevent the virus from penetrating the country and have testing and contact tracing capabilities to put out in flare ups, then you can afford to have certain things remain open. 

BUT

1. TRUMP never shut down travel like TAIWAN did back in January. He waited months to do what TAIWAN did on January 20, 2020.

2. The United States still does not have the testing and contact tracing capacity that TAIWAN has. Only a fool would open up under such circumstances.

3. TAIWAN is not following your strategy. TAIWAN is not going for HERD immunity. There are only 429 confirmed cases. TAIWAN is doing everything it can to restrict the spread of the virus. TAIWAN's defense minister even offered to resign when it was discovered that the virus had spread to 27 people on a Navy ship. TAIWAN is doing the opposite of HERD immunity. TAIWAN isolates people when there is the potential for community spread and they would close down schools if any flare up got out of control.


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 23, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



The data I present at least has some scientific basis for it. You personal experience is anecdotal and unscientific.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 23, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > U2Edge said:
> ...



In the future, ou


U2Edge said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > The virus is like a fire
> ...



Arm chair quarterbacking seems to be your gig.

And it wasn't just Trump.  New York really fucked themselves over.

I would love to follow your strategy.  Nobody from New York can leave New York.  In fact all of New England should be isolation.

So should New Orleans and Michigan.


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 23, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > *Oh and please stop siting Sweden as an example of anything. Sweden has the 9th highest death rate in the world from Coronavirus. What Sweden has done is precisely what you do NOT want to do. *
> ...



*SWEDEN has the 9th highest number of deaths per capita on the planet for coronavirus. Only a fool would present Sweden as a model example of how to deal with coronavirus. *


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 23, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > U2Edge said:
> ...



All the scientific data associated with this virus has been worthless.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 23, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > U2Edge said:
> ...



Sweden has no more cases than Norway on a population adjusted basis.

Sweden has explained the high death rate.

If you want to ignore that, be my guest.

Your dire holding onto the bullshit narrative of this stupid haox is all to evident.


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 23, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > You would at least think that we could react and be smarter about a pandemic than people were in 1918. But your ideas, attitude and philosophy mirrors that of the people in 1918 who made choices that got 675,000 Americans killed from that pandemic. They did not care about SCIENCE, like you, and did not listen or heed the warnings of doctors and scientist back then, and the result was 675,000 American deaths.
> ...



The only fools out there are those advocating for HERD immunity and presenting SWEDEN as a model to follow. SWEDEN has the 9th highest number of deaths per capita in the world from coronavirus. 

The vast majority of experts in infectious diseases advocate lockdown when there is community spread. They only advocate re-opening once the number of new cases is dramatically low, and testing and contact tracing capabilities are sufficient to track and isolate any new flare ups. 

They use the Scientific process to arrive at those conclusions, instead of looking at their car window, their house window, or some odd article on the internet.


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 23, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



Tell that to TAIWAN and SOUTH KOREA. TAIWAN only has 6 deaths and South Korea 230. Meanwhile the United States is approaching 50,000 dead and your suggesting SWEDEN is the model to follow. SWEDEN? The country with the 9th highest per capita deaths in the world. 

SCIENCE works! To bad we did not have a President that followed the Science on protecting your population from a pandemic like TAIWAN did.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 23, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> I only reported that 2.4 million people would die by August if NOTHING was done. But stay at home orders were put in place in 41 of 50 states and that has made a big difference. In early April, Dr. Fauci said that deaths may be as little as 60,000 by August if we kept up the isolation efforts. Unfortunately, the death toll is already at 47,681 and still rising with a full week left in April. So things are actually worse than the best predictions from two weeks ago, far worse in fact. Combine that with states deciding to open up in early to Mid-May and you have a potential disaster about to happen.



Yes you did.

Lost a lot of credibility right there.

And the 47,681 deaths do not tell the story.

New York and New Jersey have over 1/2 of those deaths.

New England has 31,000.

A couple of other states and pretty much it isn't so high for what's left.

The strange thing is that for all the talk of how it got started.....Italy and Spain have turned the corner...while New York keeps dying.

I keep asking why and nobody seems to want to answer the question.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 23, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > U2Edge said:
> ...



You are not addressing the counters to your constant bleating.

Norway has just as many cases on population adjusted basis.  

They locked down and it hasn't made a difference.

I don't give a fuck about what they say we should do....you can't explain why it isn't working.

Sweden has explained the high death rate.

But you don't die without getting sick and Sweden is not getting sick any faster than Norway.


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 23, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



Trump is responsible for protecting the nations borders. If a deadly pathogen, terrorist entity or foreign military penetrates the borders of the United States, its Trumps failure and his alone. 

TAIWAN protected its borders from the start. That's why they only have 6 deaths. The United States did not protect its borders and we have nearly 50,000 deaths now. 

New York City's higher deaths is because of its exposure to the outside world through travel and population density. 

There are 41 states on a stay at home order. That includes New York, New England, Louisiana and Michigan. 

Yet, according to you, that should just get out there and go for HERD immunity.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 23, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > U2Edge said:
> ...



Taiwan can stay isolated forever.  

We should be doing the same thing with New England.


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 23, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > I only reported that 2.4 million people would die by August if NOTHING was done. But stay at home orders were put in place in 41 of 50 states and that has made a big difference. In early April, Dr. Fauci said that deaths may be as little as 60,000 by August if we kept up the isolation efforts. Unfortunately, the death toll is already at 47,681 and still rising with a full week left in April. So things are actually worse than the best predictions from two weeks ago, far worse in fact. Combine that with states deciding to open up in early to Mid-May and you have a potential disaster about to happen.
> ...



Oh, I did? Show me instead of claiming that I did. You have a problem with facts and science. I'm not the one with the credibility issue. That belongs to anyone that does not understand SCIENCE and makes unsubstantiated claims about others. 

New York City is one of the most densely populated areas in the world. Far more densely populated than anywhere in Spain or Italy. Spain and Italy experienced their infections and peaks though earlier than the United States and New York City. They are further along in the process. That explains the difference.


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 23, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



They won't have to be isolated forever if every country simply adopted their approach to fighting this pandemic. Unfortunately, we have many people like you who advocate for something that will spread the virus and get more people killed. That means it will take longer to defeat the virus, involve more shut downs and more economic hardship.


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 23, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



The simple reason that Sweden has a higher per capita number of deaths over Norway is because they have far more cases of infection. Again, Sweden has the 9th highest rate of per capita death in the world from coronavirus. Its irrelevant what some comparison to their Nordic neighbors might suggest. They have the 9th highest rate of per capita death in the world. 

*EVERY COUNTRY IN THE WORLD, except for 8 of them, is doing better than Sweden. The ultimate objective is to save lives PREVENT DEATH. SWEDEN is failing at that, terribly. *


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 23, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > U2Edge said:
> ...



I get it.

Your emotional attachment to YOUR way of doing things shines right through.

If New York has suspeneded travel and figured out how to address this issue, they will continue to die like they are now.

Please show me where I ever used the word HERD immunity.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 23, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > U2Edge said:
> ...



Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah.....blah....Trump

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah....science.

Blah blah blah blah blah blah


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 23, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > U2Edge said:
> ...



Actually, you read right past what I noted.....

They have no more cases of infection than Norway on an age adjusted basis.

And saying that is irrelevant is simply showing your emotional attachment to your narrative.

Everyone who comments on Sweden compares them to Finland and Norway.

Sweden has explained the high death rate.

What's the matter....doesn't fit you fairy tale ?


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 23, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > U2Edge said:
> ...



But you can't explain why.

It is NOT because they have a huge number of cases.

*So you can BOLD every fucking word in your post.  It makes no difference.  If you are worried about preventing your death....don't go to Sweden or New York....or South Dakota....it's a huge hot spot.*


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 23, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > U2Edge said:
> ...



But you can't tell us how long the process takes.  

You get the advantage of Monday Morning Quarterbacking.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 23, 2020)

Just checked the numbers for the U.S. World O meters.

NY + NJ ==> 750 out of 1,250 deaths.

Why bother posting them.

If they are not going to do anything different, they can expect to keep passing away.

Shameful.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 23, 2020)

Holland is on pace with Sweden.

Belgium is 3X Sweden.

Are they not locked down ?


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 23, 2020)

"During Wednesday’s White House briefing, President Trump said he "strongly” disagrees with Republican Georgia Governor Brian Kemp on reopening some businesses in his state, a day after praising him and less than a week after encouraging residents in Michigan, Minnesota and Virginia to "liberate" themselves from stay-at-home orders."

Trump supporters have to be really confused right about now.  Hopefully Breitbart can explain to them what they're supposed to think of this.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 23, 2020)

Another 30,000 new cases and another 2,100 new deaths.  And we don't even have Pennsylvania's death count today yet.  

Still not improving.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 23, 2020)

If only we had kept smoking this pandemic could have been softened.....








						France testing whether nicotine could prevent coronavirus
					

Nicotine could protect people from contracting the coronavirus, according to new research in France, where further trials are planned to test whether the substance could be used to prevent or treat t…




					www.france24.com


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 23, 2020)

Manonthestreet said:


> If only we had kept smoking this pandemic could have been softened.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just one problem with the idea so far... A lot of people with mild or no symptoms didnt get tested.  Thus the need for controlled trials.


----------



## Flopper (Apr 23, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...


I believe we are really missing something very important. It is not the federal government, nor the state government, nor even the businesses that will make the restrictions work or will make the economy come back when they are lifted.  It's the people.  Several polls in different parts of the  country, Florida, Nevada, Washington State, and New York, ect show that people believe the shutdown is necessary.  Also ,if restaurants and bars open now, 73% would not go to them and 85% would not fly on an airliner.  When restrictions are lifted, people are not going to rush out to their favorite restaurants, bar, movie or make plans for their dream vacation.  They are going to take a wait and and see attitude.  If restrictions are lifted and the number of cases don't rise, people will gradually resume where they left off before the shutdown.  However, if the cases show significant increases, then we are going to be in deep shit.  Business will again close, many permanently, and heads will roll in Washington and state houses around the country. 

People have been patient but there is an end to all things.  After several months of no job, no money, and the lost of just about everything they enjoy, people are going to expect some good news this summer.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Apr 23, 2020)

Serious critical still holding at 2% and just 800 added in last two days but some of that is due to death. those numbers not available
Hopefully we don’t get another Liar Liar episode tonight from the Worldometer illiterate


----------



## Flopper (Apr 23, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...


If restrictions are  lifted too early, there will be hell to pay.  If the number of new case and deaths shoot up, businesses will start closing, many of them permanently.  Most people are not going to risk their lives and that of their family to go a ball game, restaurants, movie or bar.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Apr 23, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > U2Edge said:
> ...


Well then us let mist people decide instead of keeping them locked up based on your presumption and others like it
I would go to an open restaurant tonight with the consideration for another week or two that there be spacing and cooks and waiters wear masks. I would not wear one.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 23, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> Serious critical still holding at 2% and just 800 added in last two days but some of that is due to death. those numbers not available
> Hopefully we don’t get another Liar Liar episode tonight from the Worldometer illiterate



Dafuk are you babbling about?

Here, DIRECTLY FROM Worldometers, is the tally from today.  We stand on the precipice of the 50,000th death and the 15,000th "Serious/critical" current case.

Noting that Brasil is 6th in New Deaths on the day and 5th in New Cases.  The only Southern Hemisphere country that high, thus far.



Country,
OtherTotal
CasesNew
CasesTotal
DeathsNew
DeathsTotal
RecoveredActive
CasesSerious,
CriticalTot Cases/
1M popDeaths/
1M popTotal
TestsTests/
1M popWorld2,716,806+85,021190,528+6,601745,4131,780,86558,69634924.4USA880,204+31,48749,845+2,32585,922744,43714,9972,6591514,696,70414,189Spain213,024+4,63522,157+44089,250101,6177,7054,556474930,23019,896Italy189,973+2,64625,549+46457,576106,8482,2673,1424231,579,90926,131France158,183+2,23921,856+51642,08894,2395,0532,423335463,6627,103Germany153,129+2,4815,575+260103,30044,2542,9081,828672,072,66924,738UK138,078+4,58318,738+638N/A118,9961,5592,034276583,4968,595Turkey101,790+3,1162,491+11518,49180,8081,8161,20730791,9069,390Iran87,026+1,0305,481+9064,84316,7023,1051,03665389,5074,637China82,798+104,63277,20795963583Russia62,773+4,774555+424,89157,3272,30043042,401,61616,457Brazil49,492+3,7353,313+40726,57319,6068,31823316291,9221,373Belgium42,797+9086,490+2289,80026,5079933,693560179,66615,502Canada42,110+1,9202,147+17314,76125,2025571,11657620,10116,430


----------



## Flopper (Apr 23, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 23, 2020)

31,500 new cases and 2,300 deaths today.

Terrible.


----------



## Likkmee (Apr 23, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> 31,500 new cases and 2,300 deaths today.
> 
> Terrible.


Pretty crazy. Begs to ask ? FROM where ? That's 658 per lower 48 states via old math. I realize the most are in fourth world areas but man o man.


----------



## Flopper (Apr 23, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...


Without effective human intervention, epidemics and pandemics typically end only when the virus or bacteria has infected every available host and all have either died or become immune to the disease.  A path of business as usually is a path of non-intervention, with a cost in human lives and misery far greater than can be measured in economic terms.


----------



## Flopper (Apr 23, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > U2Edge said:
> ...


Herd immunity occurs when the number infected reaches 60% to 80% of the population.  With a death rate of 3.5% of the infected, we will attain Herd immunity when the number of dead Americans reaches 7 to 9.5 million.  Just about everything we are doing to slow the spread of the virus has a goal of delaying Herd immunity, hopefully providing enough time to develop vaccines and antivirals so we can destroy the virus without having to pay such a high price in human lives.  If we just throw in the towel and go back to business as usually, millions will die.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Apr 24, 2020)

*Nearly all NYC coronavirus patients had underlying health conditions, study finds*





 by Jordyn Pair · Apr 23rd, 2020 7:52 am 
15* 
*
Last Updated Apr 23rd, 2020 at 8:29 am
Nearly all the patients hospitalized for the coronavirus in New York City had underlying health conditions, according to a new study.

Health records showed that 94% of the 5,700 patients in the Northwell Health system — which has had the most patients in the country during the pandemic — had at least one disease other than COVID-19, according to the Journal of the American Medical Association. 88% had more than one ailment on top of coronavirus.
Chart from Time:





Fat and fat related issues 
Careful old porkers


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Apr 24, 2020)

Trump ventilator shortage 
Drumph 

Watch 
Pass it around


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 24, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > U2Edge said:
> ...



That shit isn't what needs to happen.

It's the more basic things.

But if I lived in New York, I'd make sure my will was up to date.  The way things are going, a lot more of those poor bastards are going to die.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 24, 2020)

BTW: I'll be going out to eat and I'll fly all day.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 24, 2020)

Flopper said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



If you are betting on a vacine, you are fucked.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 24, 2020)

Well, another fucking sunny day in New England Area.

With the North East having 1,250 deaths out of 2,450.

MI, CA, Ill, and LA all having bad days.

25 states (yes 1/2) reporting less than 10 deaths.  

Can we just call New York deadtown ?


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 24, 2020)

South Dakota

98 new cases....5% of total.

0 (yes zero) deaths.

Lesh says they are lying.  But he can't prove it.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 24, 2020)

South Dakota has a small population and the 12th highest infection rate.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 24, 2020)

We're over 50,000 deaths now.  And the number of new cases don't look like they are declining.

It would be nice if these numbers started dropping.


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 24, 2020)

*TOTAL NUMBER AND DAILY RATE OF INCREASE IN CORONAVIRUS INFECTIONS BY DATE:*

March 24, 2020 - United States - 54,916
March 25, 2020 - United States - 68,489 - 24.7% increase
March 26, 2020 - United States - 85,594 - 24.97% increase
March 27, 2020 - United States - 104,256 - 21.8% increase
March 28, 2020 - United States - 123,776 - 18.7% increase
March 29, 2020 - United States - 142,224 - 14.9% increase
March 30, 2020 - United States - 164,266 - 15.5% increase
March 31, 2020 - United States - 188,578 - 14.8% increase
April 1, 2020 - United States - 215,300 - 14.2% increase
April 2, 2020 - United States - 245,193 - 13.9% increase
April 3, 2020 - United States - 277,475 - 13.2% increase
April 4, 2020 - United States - 311,635 - 12.3% increase
April 5, 2020 - United States - 336,830 - 8.1% increase
April 6, 2020 - United States - 367,629 - 9.1% increase
April 7, 2020 - United States - 400,540 - 9.0% increase
April 8, 2020 - United States - 435,160 - 8.6% increase
April 9, 2020 - United States - 468,895 - 7.8% increase
April 10, 2020 - United States - 502,876 - 7.3% increase
April 11, 2020 - United States - 533,115 - 6.0% increase
April 12, 2020 - United States - 560,433 - 5.1% increase
April 13, 2020 - United States - 587,155 - 4.8% increase
April 14, 2020 - United States - 614,246 - 4.6% increase
April 15, 2020 - United States - 644,089 - 4.9% increase
April 16, 2020 - United States - 678,144 - 5.3% increase
April 17, 2020 - United States - 710,272 - 4.7% increase
April 18, 2020 - United States - 738,923 - 4.0% increase
April 19, 2020 - United States - 764,265 - 3.4% increase
April 20, 2020 - United States - 792,913 - 3.8% increase
April 21, 2020 - United States - 819,175 - 3.3% increase
April 22, 2020 - United States - 849,092 - 3.7% increase
April 23, 2020 - United States - 886,709 - 4.4% increase


*TOTAL NUMBER AND DAILY RATE OF INCREASE IN CORONAVIRUS DEATHS BY DATE:*

March 26, 2020 - United States - 1,000
April 6, 2020 - United States - 10,000 - 900% increase
April 19, 2020 - United States - 40,000 - 300% increase
April 23, 2020 - United States - 50,243 - 25.6% increase


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 24, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



I can explain why. Their alleged case count is an undercount and the number of deaths they have suffered is the proof of that. 9th highest number of deaths per capita on planet Earth. Sweden is not an example of how to combat a pandemic. 

Again, the example for how to combat a pandemic is TAIWAN. Not a single death in TAIWAN for the last two weeks from coronavirus. Compare that to the United States which has had 32,000+ deaths in that two week period. 

TAIWAN and their leaders are doing a great job at protecting their citizens. 

Donald Trump has been an absolute failure at protecting U.S. citizens from coronavirus. 


As for Arizona, you could learn a thing are two from this Nurse in Phoenix who went out on her day off to counter protest the idiots who want to open things up. Her name is Lauren Leander and she works in ICU with coronavirus cases, 12 hour shifts 4 to 5 days a week. She did not say anything to the protesters, just stood in her scrubs and with her mask on. The protesters yelled at her, insulted her, said she was not a real nurse, but an actress. They said she had performed abortions. 

So how ignorant and stupid these people are that want to open up the government and are engaging in these protest? These people are ignorant, intolerant, selfish and don't understand a thing about SCIENCE. They are all Trump supporters and are representative of the type of thinking that will bring more death and economic hardship in this country for months and maybe even years to come. 

I support and believe what Lauren Leander is doing, not the crazy Trump idiots that don't understand a thing about Science, pandemics are keeping this country safe, secure, and prosperous. 

I strongly encourage you to read the article in the link below:









						ICU nurse who silently protested, faced insults at Phoenix reopening rally speaks out
					

It was her day off from treating COVID-19 patients. She decided to attend the rally of people who thought fears of the virus were overblown.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 24, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



Everyone has the ability to look at what happened and what was done and JUDGE who failed and what should have been done. Italy is already starting to see people angry at how their government performed. This November is not going to be a good time for Trump and the Republican controlled Senate. The angriest Americans are those that lost loved ones to this virus. Were at 50,000 dead now and April is not even over. TAIWAN still only has 6 dead. WHY, many Americans will ask, did TRUMP fail to protect America from this PATHOGEN the way TAIWAN protected its people!


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 24, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Holland is on pace with Sweden.
> 
> Belgium is 3X Sweden.
> 
> Are they not locked down ?



SWEDEN, 9th highest per capita deaths in the world from coronavirus. The actions Sweden is taking against Coronavirus is not something any country should follow. Who the hell wants to be a top 10 country for death from coronavirus?

Even if Sweden was #1 in deaths per capita, you would probably still be parading what Sweden is doing as being something that everyone should do. 

Thank God most of the planet is not as dumb as Sweden when it comes to fighting coronavirus.


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 24, 2020)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> *Nearly all NYC coronavirus patients had underlying health conditions, study finds*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Guess what, 40% of the American population meets the definition for obesity with and BMI of 30 or greater as of 2019. Its predicted that number will reach 50% by the year 2030.*(According to research done by the Harvard T.H. Chan School of Public Health, it is estimated that around 40% of Americans are considered obese, and 18% are considered severely obese as of 2019. Severe obesity is defined as a BMI over 35 in the study. Their projections say that about 50% the US population will be considered obese and 25% will be considered severely obese by the year 2030)

*The figures for Americans with hypertension or pre-hypertension are also similar to the obesity figures. *

Your mistake is thinking that this is some small fraction of the American population. Nope, its the nearly the AVERAGE AMERICAN were talking about here. It will be the average American by 2030. Someone in your family suffers from one of these factors in all likelihood. In fact, you might have one of these underlying conditions like high blood pressure or being overweight. A lot of Americans think their blood pressure and weight are ok, when in fact they are over the line or close to it in terms of obesity and problematic blood pressure. 

Most Americans need to get their weight down(more body fat percentage down), lower their blood pressure, make sure their blood sugar is healthy, and get their LDL Bad Cholesterol number down. Americans also need to start moving and exercising more as well. And no, the stay at home order does not prevent you from exercising.


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 24, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> South Dakota
> 
> 98 new cases....5% of total.
> 
> ...



TAIWAN has not had a single death in two weeks and only has 6 deaths total with a population of 24 million and a country population density the 12 highest on the planet!


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 24, 2020)

What the hell?

37,000 new cases so far?!


----------



## WEATHER53 (Apr 24, 2020)

So many cases now due to so much testing and so many cases so mild that so many people dont know they have it. Of course libbies don’t choose to be aware of what I just said so they panic pounce on the higher number.
Serious/critical slipped down to 1.9% so that’s good.
So to recap
1 out of every 350 Americans test positive for this ender of mankind, nearly 900,000
Of that approximately 2.8% or almost 900,000 about 17,000, or 1.9%(of 2.8%) are serious or critical and that’s where the deaths come from.
once again-why are we closed down. Facts and stats dont lie, emotionally distraught and needlessly frightened well may .


----------



## james bond (Apr 24, 2020)

Is there a better forum that this troll forum this has turned into?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 24, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> nearly 900,000
> Of that approximately 2.8% or almost 900,000 about 17,000, or 1.9%(of 2.8%) are serious or critical and that’s where the deaths come from


Doe anyone want to ty to explain this moron why his logic is absurd? Preferably someone who has taken 5th grade math.


----------



## Flopper (Apr 24, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > U2Edge said:
> ...


And why is that?


----------



## Flopper (Apr 24, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> So many cases now due to so much testing and so many cases so mild that so many people dont know they have it. Of course libbies don’t choose to be aware of what I just said so they panic pounce on the higher number.
> Serious/critical slipped down to 1.9% so that’s good.
> So to recap
> 1 out of every 350 Americans test positive for this ender of mankind, nearly 900,000
> ...


You're right; stats don't lie but people do.  There have been 50,000 deaths due to Covid 19 in just 8 weeks in the US and during half that time, most of the nation's businesses were shutdown and people were asked to stay home. There is little reason to believe that the rate of infection will not increase when restrictions are lifted.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 24, 2020)

Deaths below 2,000.

Northeast taking another big hit.

Mass goes past NJ in deaths.

Colorado goes over 100 (122).  

South Dakota  added another one.  Up to 10.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 24, 2020)

38,764 new cases today.  1,951 new deaths today.

Before, the most new cases we had in a day was 34,517.  We just beat that toady by more than 4,000. 

Terrible.  Absolutely terrible.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 24, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> So many cases now due to so much testing and so many cases so mild that so many people dont know they have it. Of course libbies don’t choose to be aware of what I just said so they panic pounce on the higher number.
> Serious/critical slipped down to 1.9% so that’s good.
> So to recap
> 1 out of every 350 Americans test positive for this ender of mankind, nearly 900,000
> ...



Good question.

Seems there is no consistency.

Not everybody lives on a fucking island.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 24, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > U2Edge said:
> ...



Best of luck.

New York may not be around to help you in November.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 24, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Holland is on pace with Sweden.
> ...



Who the fuck are you ?  

Since when do you think you get to tell a country how it will run.  The approach is popular and approved BY THE PEOPLE OF SWEDEN.  

You work in bulk statistics only because they suite your forgone "scientific" conclusion.  You have no capacity for analysis.

Thank God the people of Sweden don't listen to morons like you.

Netherlands just passed Sweden up.  And they locked down.  How's that working out for them.

U.S.A. is five off.

Wow.....lockdown is knocking it out of the park.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 25, 2020)

If you looked at the U.S. from just the totals, you would not know there are plenty of places  you could go with little chance of catching the virus.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 25, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



I don't think anyone can objectively look at how Sweden has handled this and determine that they've done well.

As has been pointed out to you, they're one of the worst countries in terms of death rates.   While they're not THE worst, they're pretty high up there.  

Not sure why you keep bragging about them.  The numbers don't lie, sorry.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 25, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > South Dakota
> ...



New York not had a single death in the last five minutes.

Ooops there goes another one.

To bad we can all turn into islands


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 25, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> U.S.A. is five off.
> 
> Wow.....lockdown is knocking it out of the park.



We weren't prepared for this thing.  Our leadership minimized the seriousness of this thing and just waited for it to turn serious and we've been scrambling to contain this. 

I think we've done a terrible job of containing this.  New cases are still growing and deaths are piling up.  Not to mention that we're #1 in cases and deaths, by a mile. 

We've done terrible.  And Sweden still has a higher death rate than we do.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 25, 2020)

Why is this bullshit still being thrown around.

Sweden didn't lock down......

Belgium did....late.

Belgium has 3X the deaths of Sweden....

Conclusion.....you tell me.

Taiwan 
Taiwan
Taiwan
Taiwan
Taiwan

I love the place.....but it is an ISLAND.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 25, 2020)

Looks like Belgium is assuming that many of their deaths are covid-19 related regardless of whether they have been tested.

_"Belgium has surged to the top of the grim leaderboard because authorities decided to be radically transparent, if perhaps a bit speculative, about the toll from the novel coronavirus. They include not only deaths that are confirmed to be virus-related, but even those suspected of being linked, whether the victim was tested or not."_









						Why Belgium's Death Rate Is So High: It Counts Lots Of Suspected COVID-19 Cases
					

The European country of under 12 million people surged to the top of the chart as authorities tally not only fatalities that are confirmed as virus-related but also many suspected of being linked.




					www.npr.org
				




Regardless, it's not a one-to-one comparison.  There are several factors that need to be considered.  For one, you may want to look at a map of Europe.





Belgium has more people even though Sweden's land is 15 times the size of Belgium's.  The population density of Belgium is about 16 times the population density of Sweden.  That's definitely an important factor.

The 7 most densely populated states in America are:  New Jersey, Rhode Island, Massachusetts, Connecticut, Maryland, Delaware, and New York.  I don't think it's a coincidence that these are some of the hardest his states as well.


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 25, 2020)

*TOTAL NUMBER AND DAILY RATE OF INCREASE IN CORONAVIRUS INFECTIONS BY DATE:*

March 24, 2020 - United States - 54,916
March 25, 2020 - United States - 68,489 - 24.7% increase
March 26, 2020 - United States - 85,594 - 24.97% increase
March 27, 2020 - United States - 104,256 - 21.8% increase
March 28, 2020 - United States - 123,776 - 18.7% increase
March 29, 2020 - United States - 142,224 - 14.9% increase
March 30, 2020 - United States - 164,266 - 15.5% increase
March 31, 2020 - United States - 188,578 - 14.8% increase
April 1, 2020 - United States - 215,300 - 14.2% increase
April 2, 2020 - United States - 245,193 - 13.9% increase
April 3, 2020 - United States - 277,475 - 13.2% increase
April 4, 2020 - United States - 311,635 - 12.3% increase
April 5, 2020 - United States - 336,830 - 8.1% increase
April 6, 2020 - United States - 367,629 - 9.1% increase
April 7, 2020 - United States - 400,540 - 9.0% increase
April 8, 2020 - United States - 435,160 - 8.6% increase
April 9, 2020 - United States - 468,895 - 7.8% increase
April 10, 2020 - United States - 502,876 - 7.3% increase
April 11, 2020 - United States - 533,115 - 6.0% increase
April 12, 2020 - United States - 560,433 - 5.1% increase
April 13, 2020 - United States - 587,155 - 4.8% increase
April 14, 2020 - United States - 614,246 - 4.6% increase
April 15, 2020 - United States - 644,089 - 4.9% increase
April 16, 2020 - United States - 678,144 - 5.3% increase
April 17, 2020 - United States - 710,272 - 4.7% increase
April 18, 2020 - United States - 738,923 - 4.0% increase
April 19, 2020 - United States - 764,265 - 3.4% increase
April 20, 2020 - United States - 792,913 - 3.8% increase
April 21, 2020 - United States - 819,175 - 3.3% increase
April 22, 2020 - United States - 849,092 - 3.7% increase
April 23, 2020 - United States - 886,709 - 4.4% increase
April 24, 2020 - United States - 925,758 - 4.4% increase


*TOTAL NUMBER AND DAILY RATE OF INCREASE IN CORONAVIRUS DEATHS BY DATE:*

March 26, 2020 - United States - 1,000
April 6, 2020 - United States - 10,000 - 900% increase
April 19, 2020 - United States - 40,000 - 300% increase
April 23, 2020 - United States - 50,243 - 25.6% increase
April 24, 2020 - United States - 52,217 - 3.9% increase


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 25, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> So many cases now due to so much testing and so many cases so mild that so many people dont know they have it. Of course libbies don’t choose to be aware of what I just said so they panic pounce on the higher number.
> Serious/critical slipped down to 1.9% so that’s good.
> So to recap
> 1 out of every 350 Americans test positive for this ender of mankind, nearly 900,000
> ...



Well, look at the 1918 pandemic when people did not heed Doctors warnings to shut down. 675,000 dead Americans was the result. The United States is trying to prevent 2.4 million deaths by August. That is what the shutdown is accomplishing. But had the United States instituted travel bans early like Taiwan did on January 20, 2020, perhaps we could be in the same situation as TAIWAN with only 429 cases and 6 deaths.


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 25, 2020)

Flopper said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > So many cases now due to so much testing and so many cases so mild that so many people dont know they have it. Of course libbies don’t choose to be aware of what I just said so they panic pounce on the higher number.
> ...



80% of those 50,000 deaths have come in just the last 19 days. 40,000 people killed by coronavirus in just 19 days. On average, 40,000 people die from seasonal flu over a 6 month or 180 day time frame. But here, 19 days is all it took to kill 40,000 people.


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 25, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > So many cases now due to so much testing and so many cases so mild that so many people dont know they have it. Of course libbies don’t choose to be aware of what I just said so they panic pounce on the higher number.
> ...



North and South America are just as much an Island compared to New Zealand and Taiwan, relative to a pandemic outbreak in central China. The coronavirus arrives in all of those places through one method, AIR TRAVEL!


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 25, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



New York's electoral votes will still be there and they won't be going for Trump. Even Arizona is leaning towards Biden. Trump is done, and the Democrats have a great chance of winning back the Senate.


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 25, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



Lockdown is the only option when you  have mass community spread. The goal of lockdown is to reduce the number of new cases to a manageable level. Once that happens, provided you have enough testing and contact tracing capacity, then you can begin to open up with out risking another outbreak and the virus continues to decline in terms of active cases. Its what TAIWAN and SOUTH KOREA have succeeding in doing. You want to copy and do as well as countries that have PROVEN they can take on the virus and beat it. That's what TAIWAN and SOUTH KOREA have done. 

Sweden still has the 9th highest death rate in the world. No one wants to be Sweden.


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 25, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> If you looked at the U.S. from just the totals, you would not know there are plenty of places  you could go with little chance of catching the virus.



Right, because everyone who has the virus has Corona stamped on their forehead in bright red letters. The lockdown has worked at slowing the spread to some areas of the country, when you lift that mechanism which is preventing that spread, then the risk of an outbreak goes up. 

Yep, people were laughing(DONALD TRUMP) at the virus in the United States when there was only 68 infections and 1 death on February 29, 2020. Less than two months later, things look a lot different with the number deaths approaching what the United States lost in the Vietnam War, just in the month of April.


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 25, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



Virus started spreading in Wuhan China. It arrived in the United States, Taiwan, and New Zealand through the same method, AIR TRAVEL. But I guess you believe the United States was seeded with the virus through massive numbers of Mexicans crossing the southern border. Its already been proven through scientific studies that New York City's outbreak occurred from travelers from Europe. They arrived on an airplane, the same way most people arrive in Taiwan or New Zealand. 

As for the border with Canada and Mexico, Trump could have closed and restricted travel across those borders back on January 20, 2020. He waited to do that until late March. In any event, I doubt you'll find very few examples where Mexicans or Canadians crossing into the United States by car or on foot contributed to the number of cases and deaths that the United States has today. To the degree that there are any, they were preventable. All it would have taken was Trump closing and restricting the borders two months earlier than he did.


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 25, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Why is this bullshit still being thrown around.
> 
> Sweden didn't lock down......
> 
> ...



Islands offer virtually no protection given that most people travel by air. Air Travel is why the virus spread around the world so quickly. It was predicted that TAIWAN would have the highest number of cases and deaths per capita do to its heavy exposure to china through trade and travel. Yet, Taiwan only has 429 infections and 6 deaths, with a population of 24 million people, and the 12th highest population density in the world. Sweden only has 10 million people and they are on the lower side of population density. 

Belgium and the Netherlands are huge travel hubs for Air Travel. Sweden does not have nearly as many people passing through their country for tourism or travel as Belgium and the Netherlands do at any time of the year.


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 25, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Looks like Belgium is assuming that many of their deaths are covid-19 related regardless of whether they have been tested.
> 
> _"Belgium has surged to the top of the grim leaderboard because authorities decided to be radically transparent, if perhaps a bit speculative, about the toll from the novel coronavirus. They include not only deaths that are confirmed to be virus-related, but even those suspected of being linked, whether the victim was tested or not."_
> 
> ...



Plus Sweden does not see the level of tourism and travel that Belgium and the Netherlands see on a year round basis. Few people get connecting flights through Stockholm to anywhere else as compared to airports in Belgium and the Netherlands. 

Sweden is also a bit like an Island itself, with only one clear land border that gets any significant vehicle traffic with Norway. The land border with Finland has very few crossings. To far north and out of the way, for significant vehicle traffic.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Apr 25, 2020)

I'm colluding with russia








						Ex RUSSIAN INTEL OFFICER  Says Coronavirus is a Depopulation Agenda
					

Ex RUSSIAN INTEL OFFICER  Says Coronavirus is a Depopulation Agenda




					153news.net


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Apr 25, 2020)

Main event approaches

Yas ready


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 25, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Why is this bullshit still being thrown around.
> ...



You guys have all kinds of excuses for other countries.

Anything to preserve the fucked up narrative.

Sweden infected some nursing homes.  

Take those out and you don't have much of a case.

I'd fucking move there if I could.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 25, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > U2Edge said:
> ...



I'd move there in a heartbeat.

And I was just at Lowes back in my home city.  The parking lot is jammed.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 25, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > U2Edge said:
> ...



See you in November.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 25, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > WEATHER53 said:
> ...



And most of those in four or five states.  The rest of us are doing fine.

Sweden reporting 40 as of today....looks like they are in another trough.

Belgium 238....looks like they have not shut down air travel....or whatever other bullshit excuse you want to make for them.

950 of 1600 from New Engand so far (Penn not reporting).

Oh SHIT !!!! South Dakota is still at 10.  Sorry Lesh


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 25, 2020)

Can someone explain this?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 25, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Can someone explain this?
> 
> View attachment 328008


Simple. In a survey of gender, there are three answers, with the third being "other".


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 25, 2020)

Over 34,000 new cases today and over 2,000 new deaths today.  So far.

Another terrible day.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 25, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> You guys have all kinds of excuses for other countries.
> 
> Anything to preserve the fucked up narrative.
> 
> ...



You keep trying to contort the data to fit your view.

If you take the out the worst infected areas in Belgium, that would change their infection rates too.  What does that prove exactly?  Nothing.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 25, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Oh SHIT !!!! South Dakota is still at 10.  Sorry Lesh



Also still the 12th highest infection rate.


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 25, 2020)

*TOTAL NUMBER AND DAILY RATE OF INCREASE IN CORONAVIRUS INFECTIONS BY DATE:*

March 24, 2020 - United States - 54,916
March 25, 2020 - United States - 68,489 - 24.7% increase
March 26, 2020 - United States - 85,594 - 24.97% increase
March 27, 2020 - United States - 104,256 - 21.8% increase
March 28, 2020 - United States - 123,776 - 18.7% increase
March 29, 2020 - United States - 142,224 - 14.9% increase
March 30, 2020 - United States - 164,266 - 15.5% increase
March 31, 2020 - United States - 188,578 - 14.8% increase
April 1, 2020 - United States - 215,300 - 14.2% increase
April 2, 2020 - United States - 245,193 - 13.9% increase
April 3, 2020 - United States - 277,475 - 13.2% increase
April 4, 2020 - United States - 311,635 - 12.3% increase
April 5, 2020 - United States - 336,830 - 8.1% increase
April 6, 2020 - United States - 367,629 - 9.1% increase
April 7, 2020 - United States - 400,540 - 9.0% increase
April 8, 2020 - United States - 435,160 - 8.6% increase
April 9, 2020 - United States - 468,895 - 7.8% increase
April 10, 2020 - United States - 502,876 - 7.3% increase
April 11, 2020 - United States - 533,115 - 6.0% increase
April 12, 2020 - United States - 560,433 - 5.1% increase
April 13, 2020 - United States - 587,155 - 4.8% increase
April 14, 2020 - United States - 614,246 - 4.6% increase
April 15, 2020 - United States - 644,089 - 4.9% increase
April 16, 2020 - United States - 678,144 - 5.3% increase
April 17, 2020 - United States - 710,272 - 4.7% increase
April 18, 2020 - United States - 738,923 - 4.0% increase
April 19, 2020 - United States - 764,265 - 3.4% increase
April 20, 2020 - United States - 792,913 - 3.8% increase
April 21, 2020 - United States - 819,175 - 3.3% increase
April 22, 2020 - United States - 849,092 - 3.7% increase
April 23, 2020 - United States - 886,709 - 4.4% increase
April 24, 2020 - United States - 925,758 - 4.4% increase
April 25, 2020 - United States - 960,896 - 3.8% increase


*TOTAL NUMBER AND DAILY RATE OF INCREASE IN CORONAVIRUS DEATHS BY DATE:*

March 26, 2020 - United States - 1,000
April 6, 2020 - United States - 10,000 - 900% increase
April 19, 2020 - United States - 40,000 - 300% increase
April 23, 2020 - United States - 50,243 - 25.6% increase
April 24, 2020 - United States - 52,217 - 3.9% increase
April 25, 2020 - United States - 54,265 - 3.9% increase


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Apr 25, 2020)

You get any surge after the summer when flu season starts kicking in or even during the coming months globo homo inc will be firing up the media bullhorn and shutdowns part deux will crush the people 

Watch 

Wouldn't surprise  me if it developes


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Apr 25, 2020)

Holy shit if you thought Saturday night live was really bad before turn it on now 
SNL on shutdown 
Oh god they should of just played 70s reruns


I got it on in the background ....cant take anymore ....must slice wrists


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 25, 2020)

Fuck this lockdown.

It's bullshit.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 25, 2020)

Sweden in at 40.

Don't do it like Sweden.

Do it like New York !  Fuck that.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 25, 2020)

New England loses another 1,200 out of 2050.

Michagan loses 200.

Cali seems to be picking up again.

South Dakota a big fat whopping 0

Arizona 7

Same shit different day.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 25, 2020)

Michigan is now in third place in terms of total deaths.

Top three states ==>30,000 out of 54,000 total.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 26, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Sweden in at 40.
> 
> Don't do it like Sweden.
> 
> Do it like New York !  Fuck that.



You sure showed that strawman!

Kicked the shit out of him.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 26, 2020)

Here's some positive news. 

I started looking at the infection rate among those tested.  A month ago, it was difficult to get tested.  It has since become easier to get tested as we have gotten more tests available.  These calculations are the number of total cases divided by the number of tests, taken over time.

4/3:  39.7%
4/4:  20.2%
4/7:  19.3%
4/10:  19.7%
4/11:  20.0%
4/13:  19.8%
4/14:  20.0%
4/15:  19.8%
4/19:  19.8%
4/20:  19.7%
4/21:  19.6%
4/22:  19.6%
4/23:  18.7%
4/26:  18.1%

As you can see, the overall infection rate of those tested is declining.  

That's really good news because even though our active cases and deaths are increasing quickly, our decreasing infection rate indicates that more and more people are getting tested and testing _negative_.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Apr 26, 2020)

We need a new set of stats now that will be very definitive. Let’s see how much push back we get.
With the number of test cases increasing rapidly the number of infected is rising rapidly (Trump and America haters rejoice)’
But of those new higher numbers, let’s say 50,000 pet day, let’s see the following
How many are “you  are kidding...did not know I had it”
Or”been feeling a little under the weather lately”
Or “so that’s what it is/was, feeling bad for last 4 days”, Or-go to the hospital now!
The last two are where all the deaths come from so if out of 50K 3k get hospitalized and 500 die then we continue the long avoided and neglected stat of 0.1% of all Americans die from this and 1-3% of all positives die from this.
Seems like those hard stats would be far more useful then emotive, panic, Shutdown overreaction


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 26, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> We need a new set of stats now that will be very definitive. Let’s see how much push back we get.
> With the number of test cases increasing rapidly the number of infected is rising rapidly (Trump and America haters rejoice)’
> But of those new higher numbers, let’s say 50,000 pet day, let’s see the following
> How many are “you  are kidding...did not know I had it”
> ...



Not sure how useful it is to request stats that nobody else cares about and don't exist.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 26, 2020)

Partial numbers, but Sweden has usually checked in by now.

Currently showing 2 New Deaths.

Belgium and Holland continue to suck air.

The North East is about 65% of the total deaths in the U.S.A so far.

South Dakota picked up another one...now they at....11.......a smoking red HOT SPOT.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 26, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Partial numbers, but Sweden has usually checked in by now.
> 
> Currently showing 2 New Deaths.
> 
> ...



There aren't a lot of people in South Dakota.

And they still have the 12th highest infection rate.

It's simple math, and I'm not sure you understand it.  Places with less people are going to see less cases and less deaths.  Right?  Still, the infection rate is nothing to brag about, relative to their population.  It would be like bragging about a town of 100 people only having 10 cases compared to New York City having 300,000 cases.  It's just dumb.

"Derp, this town only has 10 cases and New York has 300,000 cases."


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 26, 2020)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> View attachment 328152
> 
> View attachment 328153


haha... what a collection of fucking losers.....


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 26, 2020)

Much better numbers so far today.  Only 367 deaths in New York and only 75 deaths in New Jersey.  Hopefully that holds for the entire day.


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 26, 2020)

You can't make this shit up...

"corona virus racial inequality"


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 26, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> You can't make this shit up...
> 
> "corona virus racial inequality"


Right, you cant make up facts . They already exist.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Apr 26, 2020)

Sunday numbers tend to be low.
If too low then NYC will magically find another 3700.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 26, 2020)

26,500 new cases and only 1100 deaths today.  Good numbers.  Hopefully these downward trends continue.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 26, 2020)

The 24 hour clock just triggered....

Sweden with 2 deaths.  Seems like the reporting might be off for the weekend.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## Pogo (Apr 27, 2020)

Figures from 4/26.  Encroaching on our one millionth case, first country in the world to hit that mark.  Spain has the second-highest, less than a quarter of that mark.  Our infection rate per capita has surpassed the UK, Iran and France and is on the heels of Italy.  On the positive side the number of Recovered is starting to pull away from the two-thirds mark, currently 68% recovered vs. 32% died.

In other places Brazil and Russia picking up cases fast, second- and fourth-most on this day (US still #1, UK #3).  Brazil looks to be WAY behind on testing.



Country,
OtherTotal
CasesNew
CasesTotal
DeathsNew
DeathsTotal
RecoveredActive
CasesSerious,
CriticalTot Cases/
1M popDeaths/
1M popTotal
TestsTests/
1M popWorld2,993,262+73,858206,915+3,751877,4111,908,93657,60038426.5USA987,160+26,50955,413+1,157118,781812,96615,1432,9821675,470,46416,527Spain226,629+2,87023,190+288117,72785,7127,7644,8474961,199,54825,656Italy197,675+2,32426,644+26064,928106,1032,0093,2694411,757,65929,071France162,100+61222,856+24244,90394,3414,6822,483350463,6627,103Germany157,770+1,2575,976+99112,00039,7942,5701,883712,072,66924,738UK152,840+4,46320,732+413N/A131,7641,5592,251305669,8509,867Turkey110,130+2,3572,805+9929,14078,1851,7761,30633898,74210,656Iran90,481+1,1535,710+6069,65715,1143,0791,07768421,3135,016China82,827+114,63277,39480151583Russia80,949+6,361747+666,76773,4352,30055552,877,69919,719Brazil62,859+3,6634,271+22630,15228,4368,31829620291,9221,373Canada46,895+1,5412,560+9517,32127,0145571,24368691,66318,326


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 27, 2020)

*TOTAL NUMBER AND DAILY RATE OF INCREASE IN CORONAVIRUS INFECTIONS BY DATE:*

March 24, 2020 - United States - 54,916
March 25, 2020 - United States - 68,489 - 24.7% increase
March 26, 2020 - United States - 85,594 - 24.97% increase
March 27, 2020 - United States - 104,256 - 21.8% increase
March 28, 2020 - United States - 123,776 - 18.7% increase
March 29, 2020 - United States - 142,224 - 14.9% increase
March 30, 2020 - United States - 164,266 - 15.5% increase
March 31, 2020 - United States - 188,578 - 14.8% increase
April 1, 2020 - United States - 215,300 - 14.2% increase
April 2, 2020 - United States - 245,193 - 13.9% increase
April 3, 2020 - United States - 277,475 - 13.2% increase
April 4, 2020 - United States - 311,635 - 12.3% increase
April 5, 2020 - United States - 336,830 - 8.1% increase
April 6, 2020 - United States - 367,629 - 9.1% increase
April 7, 2020 - United States - 400,540 - 9.0% increase
April 8, 2020 - United States - 435,160 - 8.6% increase
April 9, 2020 - United States - 468,895 - 7.8% increase
April 10, 2020 - United States - 502,876 - 7.3% increase
April 11, 2020 - United States - 533,115 - 6.0% increase
April 12, 2020 - United States - 560,433 - 5.1% increase
April 13, 2020 - United States - 587,155 - 4.8% increase
April 14, 2020 - United States - 614,246 - 4.6% increase
April 15, 2020 - United States - 644,089 - 4.9% increase
April 16, 2020 - United States - 678,144 - 5.3% increase
April 17, 2020 - United States - 710,272 - 4.7% increase
April 18, 2020 - United States - 738,923 - 4.0% increase
April 19, 2020 - United States - 764,265 - 3.4% increase
April 20, 2020 - United States - 792,913 - 3.8% increase
April 21, 2020 - United States - 819,175 - 3.3% increase
April 22, 2020 - United States - 849,092 - 3.7% increase
April 23, 2020 - United States - 886,709 - 4.4% increase
April 24, 2020 - United States - 925,758 - 4.4% increase
April 25, 2020 - United States - 960,896 - 3.8% increase
April 26, 2020 - United States - 987,322 - 2.8% increase


*TOTAL NUMBER AND DAILY RATE OF INCREASE IN CORONAVIRUS DEATHS BY DATE:*

March 26, 2020 - United States - 1,000
April 6, 2020 - United States - 10,000 - 900% increase
April 19, 2020 - United States - 40,000 - 300% increase
April 23, 2020 - United States - 50,243 - 25.6% increase
April 24, 2020 - United States - 52,217 - 3.9% increase
April 25, 2020 - United States - 54,265 - 3.9% increase
April 26, 2020 - United States - 55,415 - 2.1% increase


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 27, 2020)

April 26 seems to have been a good day, relative to the past month. Hopefully there was not underreporting simply because it was Sunday. Hopefully its the start of a trend, but one day certainly does not make a trend. Lowest rates of increase in infections at 2.8% and deaths at 2.1%.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 27, 2020)

Sweden already reporting 80.

Looks like this might be spillover from yesterday (only reported 2).  Looking at their chart, this might be a consistent pattern which would explain the strange highs and lows.


----------



## Flopper (Apr 27, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Partial numbers, but Sweden has usually checked in by now.
> ...


Keep in mind there is random factor associated with the spread of communicable  disease.  In South Korea, a women exposed over 1,000 people to the virus and is known to to have infected over 35. When dealing with relatively small population, statistics can be badly distorted by just a few random occurrences.  In South Dakota with a population just over 800,000, just a few people who come into close contact and spread  the virus to few dozen people can badly distort statistics.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 27, 2020)

Flopper said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



*THANK YOU*


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 27, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



The fact that relatively small populations can be highly influenced by relatively few data points doesn't indicate that they're doing things well when they have a high infection rate.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Apr 27, 2020)

Serious/critical plummeting to 1.76%.
Great drop from 2% in a few days
Total number of positives no longer matters
What matters is the category of positive. To the person is it unknown, very mild, difficult or requiring hospitalization. Looks like 70-85% of positives are unknown or very mild. The rest is where the 0.1% fatality rate for All Americans(not just positives) come from. About 1 out of every 330 Americans has  tested positive and on positives the fatality rate is closer to 5%.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Apr 27, 2020)

They're waking up

Nicole Arbour

@NicoleArbour
·
Apr 25

Anybody else notice the conspiracy theory people have been right a lot lately


----------



## WEATHER53 (Apr 27, 2020)

The panic shutdowners committed the cardinal sin of creating  a jackpot and then jumping into it-
Dont get so far in that there is no way out.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 27, 2020)

We just topped the million mark.  The planet eclipsed three million earlier today.
We've also topped three thousand cases per million.



Country,
OtherTotal
CasesNew
CasesTotal
DeathsNew
DeathsTotal
RecoveredActive
CasesSerious,
CriticalTot Cases/
1M popDeaths/
1M popTotal
TestsTests/
1M popWorld3,046,269+53,007210,441+3,526916,3741,919,45456,42739127.0USA1,000,888+13,72856,323+910137,465807,10014,1753,0241705,639,54317,038Spain229,422+2,79323,521+331120,83285,0697,7644,9075031,345,56028,779Italy199,414+1,73926,977+33366,624105,8131,9563,2984461,789,66229,600France165,842+3,74223,293+43745,51397,0364,6082,541357463,6627,103Germany158,213+4436,021+45114,50037,6922,5701,888722,072,66924,738UK157,149+4,30921,092+360N/A135,7131,5592,315311719,91010,605Turkey112,261+2,1312,900+9533,79175,5701,7361,33134918,88510,895Iran91,472+9915,806+9670,93314,7333,0111,08969432,3295,147Russia87,147+6,198794+477,34679,0072,30059753,019,43420,690China82,830+34,633+177,47472352583Brazil63,328+4694,298+2730,15228,8788,31829820291,9221,373


----------



## WEATHER53 (Apr 27, 2020)

Pogo said:


> We just topped the million mark.  The planet eclipsed three million earlier today.
> We've also topped three thousand cases per million.
> 
> 
> ...


All very exciting for the ghoulish bean counters even though still an extremely small amount


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 27, 2020)

Another day of the numbers showing good declines.  Hoping that holds through for the rest of the day.

We may be finally turning the corner on this.


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 27, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Another day of the numbers showing good declines.  Hoping that holds through for the rest of the day.
> 
> We may be finally turning the corner on this.



The early reopening in some places could put this possible good trend at risk.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 27, 2020)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Anybody else notice the conspiracy theory people have been right a lot lately


No. I have noticed that they are always wrong and continue to be always wrong.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 27, 2020)

Sweden at 80.

South Dakota puts up another goose egg.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Apr 27, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody else notice the conspiracy theory people have been right a lot lately
> ...


Stop projecting and lying to yourself


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Apr 27, 2020)

Throttle up bitches









						THROTTLE UP
					

“For a successful technology, reality must take precedence over public relations, for Nature cannot be fooled.” – Richard Feynman – Rogers Commission “It appears that there are enormous…



					www.theburningplatform.com
				




Very long doom porn worth the time


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Apr 27, 2020)

Jack is dead





















ABC news anchor says Jack Allard died when he in fact has recovered and is now home with family.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Apr 28, 2020)

Kansas city fag transplant confronts goonie bird and his pet commie dyke 


Soon to be removed from YouTube


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 28, 2020)

*TOTAL NUMBER AND DAILY RATE OF INCREASE IN CORONAVIRUS INFECTIONS BY DATE:*

March 24, 2020 - United States - 54,916
March 25, 2020 - United States - 68,489 - 24.7% increase
March 26, 2020 - United States - 85,594 - 24.97% increase
March 27, 2020 - United States - 104,256 - 21.8% increase
March 28, 2020 - United States - 123,776 - 18.7% increase
March 29, 2020 - United States - 142,224 - 14.9% increase
March 30, 2020 - United States - 164,266 - 15.5% increase
March 31, 2020 - United States - 188,578 - 14.8% increase
April 1, 2020 - United States - 215,300 - 14.2% increase
April 2, 2020 - United States - 245,193 - 13.9% increase
April 3, 2020 - United States - 277,475 - 13.2% increase
April 4, 2020 - United States - 311,635 - 12.3% increase
April 5, 2020 - United States - 336,830 - 8.1% increase
April 6, 2020 - United States - 367,629 - 9.1% increase
April 7, 2020 - United States - 400,540 - 9.0% increase
April 8, 2020 - United States - 435,160 - 8.6% increase
April 9, 2020 - United States - 468,895 - 7.8% increase
April 10, 2020 - United States - 502,876 - 7.3% increase
April 11, 2020 - United States - 533,115 - 6.0% increase
April 12, 2020 - United States - 560,433 - 5.1% increase
April 13, 2020 - United States - 587,155 - 4.8% increase
April 14, 2020 - United States - 614,246 - 4.6% increase
April 15, 2020 - United States - 644,089 - 4.9% increase
April 16, 2020 - United States - 678,144 - 5.3% increase
April 17, 2020 - United States - 710,272 - 4.7% increase
April 18, 2020 - United States - 738,923 - 4.0% increase
April 19, 2020 - United States - 764,265 - 3.4% increase
April 20, 2020 - United States - 792,913 - 3.8% increase
April 21, 2020 - United States - 819,175 - 3.3% increase
April 22, 2020 - United States - 849,092 - 3.7% increase
April 23, 2020 - United States - 886,709 - 4.4% increase
April 24, 2020 - United States - 925,758 - 4.4% increase
April 25, 2020 - United States - 960,896 - 3.8% increase
April 26, 2020 - United States - 987,322 - 2.8% increase
April 27, 2020 - United States - 1,010,507 - 2.4% increase


*TOTAL NUMBER AND DAILY RATE OF INCREASE IN CORONAVIRUS DEATHS BY DATE:*

March 26, 2020 - United States - 1,000
April 6, 2020 - United States - 10,000 - 900% increase
April 19, 2020 - United States - 40,000 - 300% increase
April 23, 2020 - United States - 50,243 - 25.6% increase
April 24, 2020 - United States - 52,217 - 3.9% increase
April 25, 2020 - United States - 54,265 - 3.9% increase
April 26, 2020 - United States - 55,415 - 2.1% increase
April 27, 2020 - United States - 56,803 - 2.5% increase


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Apr 28, 2020)

Chicago house party ...





They have a better chance of getting shot then dying from the kung flu ..

What they need is a white progressive to tell em they deserve to die ! Be denied medical care  And how they're a threat to everyone's lives


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 28, 2020)

Sweden showing 81 today.

Cases have growing slighty.

Three day trend down.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Apr 28, 2020)

Deaths up to 1900 today after less than 1500 for two days
Keep in mind that 85% of those deaths were from people over 65 AND with underlying serous-critical pre existing life taking conditions.
So for all those not on the panic boat, about 270 otherwise young and healthy Americans have died from this today. The other 330 million are forced or volunteer to sit on their hands.


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 28, 2020)

*In Race for a Coronavirus Vaccine, an Oxford Group Leaps Ahead*



> Scientists at the National Institutes of Health’s Rocky Mountain Laboratory in Montana last month *inoculated six rhesus macaque monkeys with single doses of the Oxford vaccine.* The animals were then exposed to heavy quantities of the virus that is causing the pandemic — exposure that had consistently sickened other monkeys in the lab. *But more than 28 days later all six were healthy*, said Vincent Munster, the researcher who conducted the test.
> “The rhesus macaque is pretty much the closest thing we have to humans,” Dr. Munster said, noting that scientists were still analyzing the result. He said he expected to share it with other scientists next week and then submit it to a peer-reviewed journal.


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 29, 2020)

*TOTAL NUMBER AND DAILY RATE OF INCREASE IN CORONAVIRUS INFECTIONS BY DATE:*

March 24, 2020 - United States - 54,916
March 25, 2020 - United States - 68,489 - 24.7% increase
March 26, 2020 - United States - 85,594 - 24.97% increase
March 27, 2020 - United States - 104,256 - 21.8% increase
March 28, 2020 - United States - 123,776 - 18.7% increase
March 29, 2020 - United States - 142,224 - 14.9% increase
March 30, 2020 - United States - 164,266 - 15.5% increase
March 31, 2020 - United States - 188,578 - 14.8% increase
April 1, 2020 - United States - 215,300 - 14.2% increase
April 2, 2020 - United States - 245,193 - 13.9% increase
April 3, 2020 - United States - 277,475 - 13.2% increase
April 4, 2020 - United States - 311,635 - 12.3% increase
April 5, 2020 - United States - 336,830 - 8.1% increase
April 6, 2020 - United States - 367,629 - 9.1% increase
April 7, 2020 - United States - 400,540 - 9.0% increase
April 8, 2020 - United States - 435,160 - 8.6% increase
April 9, 2020 - United States - 468,895 - 7.8% increase
April 10, 2020 - United States - 502,876 - 7.3% increase
April 11, 2020 - United States - 533,115 - 6.0% increase
April 12, 2020 - United States - 560,433 - 5.1% increase
April 13, 2020 - United States - 587,155 - 4.8% increase
April 14, 2020 - United States - 614,246 - 4.6% increase
April 15, 2020 - United States - 644,089 - 4.9% increase
April 16, 2020 - United States - 678,144 - 5.3% increase
April 17, 2020 - United States - 710,272 - 4.7% increase
April 18, 2020 - United States - 738,923 - 4.0% increase
April 19, 2020 - United States - 764,265 - 3.4% increase
April 20, 2020 - United States - 792,913 - 3.8% increase
April 21, 2020 - United States - 819,175 - 3.3% increase
April 22, 2020 - United States - 849,092 - 3.7% increase
April 23, 2020 - United States - 886,709 - 4.4% increase
April 24, 2020 - United States - 925,758 - 4.4% increase
April 25, 2020 - United States - 960,896 - 3.8% increase
April 26, 2020 - United States - 987,322 - 2.8% increase
April 27, 2020 - United States - 1,010,507 - 2.4% increase
April 28, 2020 - United States - 1,035,765 - 2.5% increase


*TOTAL NUMBER AND DAILY RATE OF INCREASE IN CORONAVIRUS DEATHS BY DATE:*

March 26, 2020 - United States - 1,000
April 6, 2020 - United States - 10,000 - 900% increase
April 19, 2020 - United States - 40,000 - 300% increase
April 23, 2020 - United States - 50,243 - 25.6% increase
April 24, 2020 - United States - 52,217 - 3.9% increase
April 25, 2020 - United States - 54,265 - 3.9% increase
April 26, 2020 - United States - 55,415 - 2.1% increase
April 27, 2020 - United States - 56,803 - 2.5% increase
April 28, 2020 - United States - 59,266 - 4.3% increase


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 29, 2020)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Chicago house party ...
> View attachment 329190
> 
> They have a better chance of getting shot then dying from the kung flu ..
> ...



*THING AGAIN!*

Chicago Deaths from homicide so far in 2020: *146*

Chicago Deaths from COVID-19 so far in 2020: *1,457*


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 29, 2020)

USA back up in deaths at 2,450

The NorthEast was about 1,400

Michigan & Illinois combine for 300

Cali & Florida a little less than 200.

South Dakota finishes with 11 deaths total (no new deaths reported in the last 48 hours).


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 29, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> Deaths up to 1900 today after less than 1500 for two days
> Keep in mind that 85% of those deaths were from people over 65 AND with underlying serous-critical pre existing life taking conditions.
> So for all those not on the panic boat, about 270 otherwise young and healthy Americans have died from this today. The other 330 million are forced or volunteer to sit on their hands.



1. Its not ok for any American 65 and over to be dying from covid-19. This is America, the wealthiest country on the planet where health and life expectancy should be the best in the world. 
2. There were actually 2,463 more deaths on April 28 than on April 27. A major 4.3% increase, the largest daily increase in over a week. 
3. TAIWAN only has 6 deaths from COVID-19, and not a single death from COVID-19 in nearly 3 weeks. TAIWAN is more exposed to China than any other country in the world, and John Hopkins University predicted it would have the highest rate of infection and death in the world. 
4. Government policy, is why TAIWAN has done the best in the world in taking on COVID-19 and why the United States has nearly done nearly the worst in taking on COVID-19.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 29, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > Deaths up to 1900 today after less than 1500 for two days
> ...



Keep blathering your subjective judgements.

You might find someone who cares about what you have to say.


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 29, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> South Dakota finishes with 11 deaths total (no new deaths reported in the last 48 hours).



TAIWAN, more than 30 times the size of South Dakota and more exposed to China than any other country in the world only has 6 deaths and no deaths in nearly 3 weeks from COVID-19.

Population density TAIWAN: 1,684 people per square mile. 

Population density of SOUTH DAKOTA: 12 people per square mile.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 29, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > South Dakota finishes with 11 deaths total (no new deaths reported in the last 48 hours).
> ...



Maybe you should move there.

This is a just a bigger black mark against New York and the fuckup Deblazio.


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 29, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > WEATHER53 said:
> ...



Everything I said is FACT. Not one of those points is subjective when you give it some thought.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 29, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > U2Edge said:
> ...



Saying something is nearly worst isn't a fact.


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 29, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



The biggest fuckup is Trump who should have done the same things TAIWAN did on January 20, 2020 the following day in the United States. Instead he waited until the last half of March to do everything TAIWAN did on one day, January 20, 2020. That's why there are now almost 60,000 people dead in the United States and only 6 in TAIWAN. Think about that, for every dead person in TAIWAN from covid-19, there are 10,000 dead Americans. 

The United States is 14 times the size of TAIWAN in population, NOT 10,000 times the size. 

The things TAIWAN did on January 20, 2020, were things that TRUMP could have done the following day on January 21, 2020. This was a federal issue about preventing the virus from entering the country, just like preventing a foreign army or a foreign terrorist from entering the country. That is TRUMP's job and he has the power and resources to do that, the Mayor of New York City does not.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 29, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > U2Edge said:
> ...



Should have done....More Monday Morning Quarterbacking. 

You guys are really worthless.


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 29, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



It is, FACT, 12 worst infection rate per capita and 12 worst death rate per capita for COVID-19 belongs to the United States. That's NEARLY the worst in the world. This planet has 197 countries on it, and 185 of them have done BETTER than the United States in terms of per capita infections and per capita deaths from Covid-19.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 29, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > U2Edge said:
> ...



Who gives a fuck about infection rates ?

Getting infected is inconvenient.  

Dying is a bitch.  

New York is dying.

New Jersey is dying.

Other states in the NorthEast are dying.

And Michigan is dying.

A lot of other states have said fuck this and are getting read to move towards partial reopening.


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 29, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



We have an election coming in 6 months. The Country must judge whether it should re-elect Donald Trump in November based on what he has done since January 20, 2017. Judging by Trump's response to the worst pandemic in nearly 100 years, and the terrible results for the United States population compared to the rest of the world. Trump could not have done worse.


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 29, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



Any sane rational patriotic person who wants to defend all Americans from a foreign invader and save American lives.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 29, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > U2Edge said:
> ...



More Monday Morning Quarterbacking......

Trump has done fine.

Especially all he has had to balance.  

Worst pandemic in 100 years......nobody I know takes it that seriously.

But fortunately for me, I don't live in New York.

Which seems to be to fucking stupid to figure out how to quit dying.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 29, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > U2Edge said:
> ...



More subjective statements.

That standard does not hold for a lot of things.

Without New York and New Jersey dying like flies, this country would still be better off spending it's time fighting lung cancer.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 29, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Who gives a fuck about infection rates ?
> 
> Getting infected is inconvenient.
> 
> Dying is a bitch.



One of them leads to the other.  More people infected means more people die.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 29, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> More Monday Morning Quarterbacking......
> 
> Trump has done fine.



Make sure you dislodge your head from Trump's ass once in a while and get a dose of reality.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 29, 2020)

Infection rate of those tested.  These calculations are the number of total positive cases divided by the number of tests, taken over time.

4/3:  39.7%
4/4:  20.2%
4/7:  19.3%
4/10:  19.7%
4/11:  20.0%
4/13:  19.8%
4/14:  20.0%
4/15:  19.8%
4/19:  19.8%
4/20:  19.7%
4/21:  19.6%
4/22:  19.6%
4/23:  18.7%
4/26:  18.1% 
4/28:  17.5%

The downward trend continues as more and more tests are done.  That's good news.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Apr 29, 2020)

Tennessee is opening up ...today is the first day traffic on the roads was normal ...many people out and about....business opening up which is a lil encouraging


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Apr 29, 2020)

China lashes out at US, claims country is 'lying through their teeth' on coronavirus; threatens Australia
					

China's foreign ministry on Tuesday accused the United States of "lying through their teeth" and suggested the country mind its own business as the war of words between the world's two biggest economic powers escalated.




					www.foxnews.com
				





Cant we just nuke the bamboo coons from orbit? Cleanse with fire 

The whole world needs to turn the screw on the chi coms


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Apr 29, 2020)

White supremacists?


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Apr 29, 2020)

New woodpile 

Enjoy 



Veterans chuckle when reporters use the phrase "heavily armed" to describe protesters carrying shotguns or rifles. Said reporters betray an ignorance born of aversion when they use that phrase. Here's an example from Justin Caruso at Daily Caller:



> > Several anti-lockdown protesters, who appeared to be wearing colorful patterned shirts, arrived in a military-style truck, carrying heavy arms.
> 
> 
> Hint: heavy arms aren't carried. Ergo, "heavy". Heavy arms are artillery, missiles, main battle tanks and the like, literally _heavy_, crew-served weapons. I was a Navy puke and even I know this.





> Justin ol' buddy, a military unit with M4s, .30 caliber machine guns and small mortars is considered "lightly armed" by the Army. I'll take the Army as my authority. Tell us you saw protesters with artillery and armor and I'll withdraw my objection.





> So enough with the sensationalist nonsense. Just stop. You sound like a schoolgirl from deepest Manhattan. At best it reveals who your audience is. The protestors were armed in the same sense pheasant and deer hunters are "armed". Let it go.


Continue at link 





__





						Woodpile Report
					





					www.woodpilereport.com


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Apr 29, 2020)

Ted Cruz

*✔*@tedcruz
https://twitter.com/tedcruz/status/1255301877048238080

YouTube & Google should NOT have the power to censor speech—partularly on critical issues of concern. The doctors’ views here aren’t fraud. If YouTube disagrees, argue ON THE MERITS. Don’t abuse monopoly power—and special congressional liability immunity—to become speech police. https://twitter.com/michaeljfell/status/1255276152324751363 …
Michael J. Fell@MichaelJFell

YouTube Deletes Video Of California Doctors Who Argued For Lifting COVID-19 Restrictions https://www.redstate.com/jeffc/2020/04/28/youtube-takes-down-video-of-california-doctors-who-argued-for-lifting-covid-19-restrictions/?utm_source=rsafternoonbriefing …
https://twitter.com/intent/like?tweet_id=1255301877048238080


----------



## Mindful (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 29, 2020)

Infection rate of those tested.

4/3:  39.7%
4/4:  20.2%
4/7:  19.3%
4/10:  19.7%
4/11:  20.0%
4/13:  19.8%
4/14:  20.0%
4/15:  19.8%
4/19:  19.8%
4/20:  19.7%
4/21:  19.6%
4/22:  19.6%
4/23:  18.7%
4/26:  18.1% 
4/28:  17.5% 
4/29:  17.3%

New York is still bad, but it's getting better.  New Jersey, Massachusetts, and Pennsylvania are still bad.  Ohio saw a spike in deaths today.  

Overall the infection rate is getting lower, but still piling up lots of new positive cases and deaths.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 30, 2020)

New Jersey and New York ==> 660  deaths

Penn ==> 300 deaths

Mass ==> 250 deaths

Well......others are starting to pick up.

2,350 total

Suck day.

But New York is doing better.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Apr 30, 2020)

*Academic Coronaskeptics in the Czech Republic*
Posted on April 29, 2020 by Baron Bodissey
​
The following document was published at the website of Charles University in Prague. We owe Xanthippa a debt of gratitude for translating it from the original Czech. The translator also recommends an English-language analysis of it by a highly respected physicist and formal presidential advisor.
This is one of the most sensible things I’ve read about the coronavirus. It’s good to see something like this put out by fully credentialed academic experts (as opposed to TV talking head experts). It’s like a formal text version of the video by the two California doctors that went viral before YouTube took it down:


> _April 21, 2020_
> *Challenge from 11 doctors of Charles University to the public*
> The Czech Republic has been on lockdown for almost six weeks under restrictive measures introduced in connection with the protection of citizens’ health during the COVID-19 epidemic. The government needs to be commended for the first swift and comprehensive measures, which have undoubtedly helped to manage the risks. At present, in light of current epidemiological data and the development of the epidemic, it is necessary to significantly accelerate the dismantling of these measures — for the sake of the health of citizens, economic and social stability and the prosperity of the country.
> The common motivation for the emergence of this challenge is the protection of the health of the citizens of the Czech Republic, which is threatened by long-term restrictions, fears for our future, whether health-related or economic, as well as efforts to dispel the untruths and myths which are being spread about the epidemic. *These blanket measures will not lead to the eradication of COVID-19* . Above all, it is necessary to create an immune response in the majority of the population, which will also protect vulnerable groups of the population, as defined by their diagnosis, not by their age.
> ...





> *1. IT IS NECESSARY TO RESUME FULL MEDICAL CARE FOR ALL CITIZENS*
> Since the beginning of March, *there has been a service outage in healthcare facilities for seriously ill patients* who are not COVID-19 positive. Preventive programs in cardiovascular care and oncology have been stopped. For example, the removal of transplant organs and a number of surgical procedures have been reduced.
> Other casualties are caused both by postponing planned interventions and by patients’ fear of going to hospital in time. There are increasing cases of neglected abdominal pain (ruptured appendix and other sudden abdominal events), minor movement or speaking disorders (stroke) or shoulder or back pain (acute myocardial infarction), all due to patients’ fear of infection during treatment or hospitalization.
> The reduction in the choice of health insurance — even with the proposed increase in payments for state insured persons — *will lead to a deepening of underfunding of the entire health care system*, and thus, in its consequences, to worsened care for patients with other, often more serious diseases than COVID-19. Unfortunately, victims of this lack of care will have been caused by anti-epidemic measures against the coronavirus.







> *2. THE HEALTHCARE SYSTEM DID NOT AND SHALL NOT COLLAPSE UNDER THE PRESSURE OF SUPPORTING COVID-19 PATIENTS*
> From Italy, we know that 80% of the population infected with COVID-19 present with mild symptoms that do not require hospitalization. Of the 20% experiencing more severe symptoms, 5% required intensive care. Here, proponents of a full quarantine of the nation and the closure of the world are basing their calculations on 50% mortality rate and three weeks’ hospitalization in intensive care units [per patient]. These figures only apply to the most severe forms of pneumonia and respiratory distress. However, we find these in only 25%-30% of intensive care patients, while overall, the most common length of stay of a patient with COVID-19 is between 8-10 days. This more than doubles the estimated capacity of the availability of intensive care units. In addition, up until today (April 21, 2020) we have not filled more than 45% of the capacity of intensive care units in the Czech Republic, so we have more than half of them in reserve!


Good stuff well put together read it all @




__





						Academic Coronaskeptics in the Czech Republic | Gates of Vienna
					






					gatesofvienna.net


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Apr 30, 2020)

Elderly Neurotic New Yorker chimes in on city journal 


*Meeting the Bear*
Snapshots from the shadow of Covid-19
Clark Whelton
Spring 2020 
Covid-19
The Social Order
New York

The pandemically correct line out of Trader Joe’s—everyone in the masked queue standing six feet apart—stretches down Spring Street from the food-market entrance and turns the corner on Sixth Avenue. I brake to a stop and tell Diane that the store is too crowded. We should just go home.
“We need a few things,” she says, and gets out.

I take my pick of a dozen parking spaces. The weather’s nice, but I do not put the window down, distancing myself from the air of my own hometown. Judging by that line, Diane will need at least an hour to buy essentials, and here I am sheltering in place in the Honda. I glance at my reflection in the rearview mirror. Have I turned into the legendary mafia guy, who, fearful of his friends, sends his wife out to start his car?

This is my first time outside in four days, and I’m surprised to find myself struggling against a crushing sense of bereavement that somehow alternates between anxiety and rage. Nearby, a woman sits on a bench, her mask lowered, her face raised to the antiseptic sun. A well-dressed but unmasked young man walks by and speaks to her, pointing toward the strange spectacle of a traffic-free avenue. Apparently, he’s standing too close, because the woman raises her mask and walks away. The young man wanders back and forth aimlessly, either stoned or in shock, or both. I recognize the look. I just saw it in the mirror.

Deep breaths. Coronavirus is not the Black Death. It’s not the epidemic that took down Marcus Aurelius or the cruel plague that devastated seventeenth-century London. It may turn out to be less dangerous than the Asian flu pandemic of 1957, which killed 116,000 Americans. That remains to be seen. The disease’s core public symptom is panic.

I look toward the food market. The line is beginning to move. I share something with those carefully spaced shoppers, a fantasy from Poe’s classic story “The Masque of the Red Death”—the delusion that, with proper distancing, we can evade the pestilence. Today, however, health-care experts talk only about “slowing” the virus, not about stopping it. If we read between the lines of the televised expertise, we will hear a hard truth: all our piety, wit, N95 masks, Purell, and toilet-paper stockpiles will not necessarily keep us from being exposed to Covid-19.

The well-dressed young man is still wandering around. It’s unsettling to see veteran New Yorkers burdened with fear, but a newfound civility on city streets leaves no doubt that people are scared. During the short drive to the market, several of the world’s most aggressive pedestrians waited politely in mid-crosswalk for me to make a left turn. And, at the next corner, one of Manhattan’s mad bikers waited patiently at an empty intersection for the light to change. It reminds me of the old saying that “there are no atheists in foxholes.”
The car door opens, and Diane gets in with a bag of groceries.

“That took only 25 minutes!”
“The store wasn’t crowded,” she says. “They’re letting only a few customers in at a time, to keep us distanced.”

“But that line—”

“Some guy told me the ‘elderly’ can go directly into the store. He took me by the elbow and walked me to the door. Then he convinced the guard to let me in.”
“What a nice thing to do.”

“Yes,” Diane replies. “Isn’t it strange?”

I start the car. With no traffic to worry about, I go back to brooding. At the risk of breaking the rules for membership in Manhattan, I finally admit to myself how much I love New York. It’s terrible to see this great city knuckling under to a microbe. Soho is a ghost town. The windows of fashionable stores are papered over or boarded up. Even construction sites stand empty, not “essential” enough to win reprieve from the politicians who now command our economy and our lives.

The world of Covid-19 is a dream for authoritarian minds. Words of scripture, the prophet Amos, come to mind: “It will be like a man who flees from a lion, only to meet a bear.”

I turn onto empty Houston Street. Diane says that panic is a mask that covers the eyes. Only when the Covid pandemic subsides will we begin to tally the enormity of the cost to our culture and society.

Meantime, we’re meeting the bear.

_Clark Whelton, a New York–based writer, was a speechwriter for New York City mayors Edward Koch and Rudolph Giuliani._








						Meeting the Bear
					

Snapshots from the shadow of Covid-19




					www.city-journal.org


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 30, 2020)

*TOTAL NUMBER AND DAILY RATE OF INCREASE IN CORONAVIRUS INFECTIONS BY DATE:*

March 24, 2020 - United States - 54,916
March 25, 2020 - United States - 68,489 - 24.7% increase
March 26, 2020 - United States - 85,594 - 24.97% increase
March 27, 2020 - United States - 104,256 - 21.8% increase
March 28, 2020 - United States - 123,776 - 18.7% increase
March 29, 2020 - United States - 142,224 - 14.9% increase
March 30, 2020 - United States - 164,266 - 15.5% increase
March 31, 2020 - United States - 188,578 - 14.8% increase
April 1, 2020 - United States - 215,300 - 14.2% increase
April 2, 2020 - United States - 245,193 - 13.9% increase
April 3, 2020 - United States - 277,475 - 13.2% increase
April 4, 2020 - United States - 311,635 - 12.3% increase
April 5, 2020 - United States - 336,830 - 8.1% increase
April 6, 2020 - United States - 367,629 - 9.1% increase
April 7, 2020 - United States - 400,540 - 9.0% increase
April 8, 2020 - United States - 435,160 - 8.6% increase
April 9, 2020 - United States - 468,895 - 7.8% increase
April 10, 2020 - United States - 502,876 - 7.3% increase
April 11, 2020 - United States - 533,115 - 6.0% increase
April 12, 2020 - United States - 560,433 - 5.1% increase
April 13, 2020 - United States - 587,155 - 4.8% increase
April 14, 2020 - United States - 614,246 - 4.6% increase
April 15, 2020 - United States - 644,089 - 4.9% increase
April 16, 2020 - United States - 678,144 - 5.3% increase
April 17, 2020 - United States - 710,272 - 4.7% increase
April 18, 2020 - United States - 738,923 - 4.0% increase
April 19, 2020 - United States - 764,265 - 3.4% increase
April 20, 2020 - United States - 792,913 - 3.8% increase
April 21, 2020 - United States - 819,175 - 3.3% increase
April 22, 2020 - United States - 849,092 - 3.7% increase
April 23, 2020 - United States - 886,709 - 4.4% increase
April 24, 2020 - United States - 925,758 - 4.4% increase
April 25, 2020 - United States - 960,896 - 3.8% increase
April 26, 2020 - United States - 987,322 - 2.8% increase
April 27, 2020 - United States - 1,010,507 - 2.4% increase
April 28, 2020 - United States - 1,035,765 - 2.5% increase
April 29, 2020 - United States - 1,064,572 - 2.8% increase


*TOTAL NUMBER AND DAILY RATE OF INCREASE IN CORONAVIRUS DEATHS BY DATE:*

March 26, 2020 - United States - 1,000
April 6, 2020 - United States - 10,000 - 900% increase
April 19, 2020 - United States - 40,000 - 300% increase
April 23, 2020 - United States - 50,243 - 25.6% increase
April 24, 2020 - United States - 52,217 - 3.9% increase
April 25, 2020 - United States - 54,265 - 3.9% increase
April 26, 2020 - United States - 55,415 - 2.1% increase
April 27, 2020 - United States - 56,803 - 2.5% increase
April 28, 2020 - United States - 59,266 - 4.3% increase
April 29, 2020 - United States - 61,669 - 4.1% increase


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 30, 2020)

Terrible death numbers for the past two days. A combined 4,866 dead over April 28 and April 29. I thought the fact that 1,150 people died on April 26 meant that the United States would soon be under a thousand deaths per day setting up May to be a month where the number of deaths was less than half of that of April. But the number of deaths on April 28 and April 29 are some of the largest that have been seen yet. 

The number of new cases is up near 30,000 again. I was hoping to see that number drop below 10,000 for May. Now some states are planning to open up and I'm concerned its simply going to make these numbers worse and set the country back even further.


----------



## james bond (Apr 30, 2020)

Something light to ease up on the death mongering.

What spouses found out about their partners by staying at home together more.  Yeesh lol.!









						17 People Who Learned Things About Their Partners During Quarantine That They Were NOT Ready For
					

"My husband thought that when a woman has a cold, somehow her vagina has a cold, too."




					www.buzzfeed.com


----------



## Pogo (Apr 30, 2020)

I guess I usually post these daily so we have a record but got busy with other stuff so here's the stats as of end-of-day yesterday April 30:




Country,
OtherTotal
CasesNew
CasesTotal
DeathsNew
DeathsTotal
RecoveredActive
CasesSerious,
CriticalTot Cases/
1M popDeaths/
1M popTotal
TestsTests/
1M popWorld3,218,183+81,678228,029+6,5931,000,0331,990,12159,81741329.3USA1,064,194+28,42961,655+2,390147,411855,12818,6713,2151866,139,91118,549Spain236,899+4,77124,275+453132,92979,6957,7645,0675191,414,47730,253Italy203,591+2,08627,682+32371,252104,6571,7953,3674581,910,76131,603France166,420+50924,087+42748,22894,1054,2072,550369463,6627,103UK165,221+4,07626,097+795N/A138,7801,5592,434384818,53912,058Germany161,539+1,6276,467+153120,40034,6722,4151,928772,547,05230,400Turkey117,589+2,9363,081+8944,04070,4681,5741,39437991,61311,757Russia99,399+5,841972+10510,28688,1412,30068173,303,71722,638Iran93,657+1,0735,957+8073,79113,9092,9651,11571453,3865,398China82,858+224,63377,57864750583Brazil79,361+6,4625,511+44834,13239,7188,31837326339,5521,597Canada51,597+1,5712,996+13720,32728,2745571,36779754,80019,999


----------



## Pogo (Apr 30, 2020)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> View attachment 329553
> White supremacists?



Oh yeah that's brilliant.  Those who ignore their own history.......... as in 1918, when the media was censored by the government (those of the UK, France, Germany --- and the US where the virus spawned) which led to some 2/3 of a million Americans, and many more worldwide, losing their lives to the virus, including Rump's own grandfather who dropped dead at the age of 49.  That pandemic came to be called "Spanish" Flu, not because it was Spanish at all --- it wasn't --- but because censored media was restrained from disseminating the word about it.  Except in Spain, where the media was free to tell the truth.

Fun fact: more US military personnel shipped to Europe died from that flu than died from military action.  They brought it with them.

So yeah tell us about how you want to pull that shit all over again, DICKHEAD.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 30, 2020)

*Abstract*
This is a retrospective cohort study which included two cohorts (active and expired) of 780 cases with laboratory-confirmed infection of SARS-CoV-2 in Indonesia. Age, sex, co-morbidity, Vitamin D status, and disease outcome (mortality) were extracted from electronic medical records. The aim was to determine patterns of mortality and associated factors, with a special focus on Vitamin D status. Results revealed that majority of the death cases were male and older and had pre-existing condition and below normal Vitamin D serum level. Univariate analysis revealed that older and male cases with pre-existing condition and below normal Vitamin D levels were associated with increasing odds of death. When controlling for age, sex, and comorbidity, Vitamin D status is strongly associated with COVID-19 mortality outcome of cases.



*Note:* Funding: The study was not funded by external sources.
Patterns of COVID-19 Mortality and Vitamin D: An Indonesian Study by Prabowo Raharusun, Sadiah Priambada, Cahni Budiarti, Erdie Agung, Cipta Budi :: SSRN


----------



## Flopper (Apr 30, 2020)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> *Academic Coronaskeptics in the Czech Republic*
> Posted on April 29, 2020 by Baron Bodissey
> 
> 
> ...


There are several problems with just ignoring the virus and letting the population infection level rise to herd immunity.  First, we know next to nothing about immunity to the virus.  We know that there is some immunity when a person recovers but we don't know if that immunity will last only a few weeks or as much as a lifetime.  Secondly we don't know at what point herd immunity becomes significant.  60% to 80% is a figure often kicked around but it could be higher or lower.

If we do nothing and let the virus run thru the population and there is no lasting immunity then we could kill most or the population.  Also, the idea that we actually could have business as usually during an epidemic such as this when people know they can be safe by staying home and avoiding crowds makes the whole idea of let the virus run it's course to save the economy, problematic at best.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 30, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> Terrible death numbers for the past two days. A combined 4,866 dead over April 28 and April 29. I thought the fact that 1,150 people died on April 26 meant that the United States would soon be under a thousand deaths per day setting up May to be a month where the number of deaths was less than half of that of April. But the number of deaths on April 28 and April 29 are some of the largest that have been seen yet.
> 
> The number of new cases is up near 30,000 again. I was hoping to see that number drop below 10,000 for May. Now some states are planning to open up and I'm concerned its simply going to make these numbers worse and set the country back even further.



Who gives a fuck what YOU are concerned about.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 30, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> > *Academic Coronaskeptics in the Czech Republic*
> ...



Not at all.

First, you don't "do nothing".  That is stupid.  You take precautions and you watch out for the most vulnerable.

You continue to collect data.

Notice, Sweden's numbers (while worse than Norway's) and approach have drawn praise from the WHO (admittedly a Chinese POS).

But, the WHO is correct in that the virus hasn't gone apeshit.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 30, 2020)

WHO Praises Sweden For Resisting COVID-19 Lockdown
					

Sweden isn't resorting to enforcing social distancing or mandatory lockdown of the economy to stem the onslaught of COVID-19.




					www.ibtimes.com


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 30, 2020)

USA already at 1,900.

North East showing 1,100.

Ill and MI combining for 250

South Dakota adds 4 to the total....of 17.

South Dakota cases at 63.

USA cases at 24,000 already.

Same players leading the way.

What the fuck have New Jersey and New York failed to learn.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 30, 2020)

New York is bad but still improving.  That's good.  

New Jersey appears to be getting worse.  

Minnesota has been getting worse lately.  The numbers aren't terrible, at least not yet, but increasing quickly.  Keeping an eye on them.


----------



## U2Edge (Apr 30, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > Terrible death numbers for the past two days. A combined 4,866 dead over April 28 and April 29. I thought the fact that 1,150 people died on April 26 meant that the United States would soon be under a thousand deaths per day setting up May to be a month where the number of deaths was less than half of that of April. But the number of deaths on April 28 and April 29 are some of the largest that have been seen yet.
> ...



Certainly YOU do given this post.


----------



## Pogo (May 1, 2020)

Pogo said:


> I guess I usually post these daily so we have a record but got busy with other stuff so here's the stats as of end-of-day yesterday April 30:
> 
> Illinois had 2nd most new cases with over 2500.  US still leads by far in daily cases with most of western Europe dropping behind emerging infection centers in Russia, Peru and Brazil.
> 
> ...



Correction for the record -- the above was the end-of-day totals for April 29, posted ON April 30.

Here's the actual final April 30 chart



Country,
OtherTotal
CasesNew
CasesTotal
DeathsNew
DeathsTotal
RecoveredActive
CasesSerious,
CriticalTot Cases/
1M popDeaths/
1M popTotal
TestsTests/
1M popWorld3,304,220+86,037233,830+5,8011,039,0582,031,33250,95642430.0USA1,095,023+30,82963,856+2,201152,324878,84315,2263,3081936,391,88719,311Spain239,639+2,74024,543+268137,98477,1122,6765,1255251,455,30631,126Italy205,463+1,87227,967+28575,945101,5511,6943,3984631,979,21732,735UK171,253+6,03226,771+674N/A144,1381,5592,523394901,90513,286France167,178+75824,376+28949,47693,3264,0192,561373724,57411,101Germany163,009+1,4706,623+156123,50032,8862,4151,946792,547,05230,400Turkey120,204+2,6153,174+9348,88668,1441,5141,425381,033,61712,255Russia106,498+7,0991,073+10111,61993,8062,30073073,490,00023,915Iran94,640+9836,028+7175,10313,5092,9761,12772463,2955,516Brazil85,380+6,0195,901+39035,93543,5448,31840228339,5521,597China82,862+44,63377,61061941583Canada53,236+1,6393,184+18821,42328,6295571,41184806,44921,367


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (May 1, 2020)

Blah blah blah blah


----------



## U2Edge (May 1, 2020)

*TOTAL NUMBER AND DAILY RATE OF INCREASE IN CORONAVIRUS INFECTIONS BY DATE:*

March 24, 2020 - United States - 54,916
March 25, 2020 - United States - 68,489 - 24.7% increase
March 26, 2020 - United States - 85,594 - 24.97% increase
March 27, 2020 - United States - 104,256 - 21.8% increase
March 28, 2020 - United States - 123,776 - 18.7% increase
March 29, 2020 - United States - 142,224 - 14.9% increase
March 30, 2020 - United States - 164,266 - 15.5% increase
March 31, 2020 - United States - 188,578 - 14.8% increase
April 1, 2020 - United States - 215,300 - 14.2% increase
April 2, 2020 - United States - 245,193 - 13.9% increase
April 3, 2020 - United States - 277,475 - 13.2% increase
April 4, 2020 - United States - 311,635 - 12.3% increase
April 5, 2020 - United States - 336,830 - 8.1% increase
April 6, 2020 - United States - 367,629 - 9.1% increase
April 7, 2020 - United States - 400,540 - 9.0% increase
April 8, 2020 - United States - 435,160 - 8.6% increase
April 9, 2020 - United States - 468,895 - 7.8% increase
April 10, 2020 - United States - 502,876 - 7.3% increase
April 11, 2020 - United States - 533,115 - 6.0% increase
April 12, 2020 - United States - 560,433 - 5.1% increase
April 13, 2020 - United States - 587,155 - 4.8% increase
April 14, 2020 - United States - 614,246 - 4.6% increase
April 15, 2020 - United States - 644,089 - 4.9% increase
April 16, 2020 - United States - 678,144 - 5.3% increase
April 17, 2020 - United States - 710,272 - 4.7% increase
April 18, 2020 - United States - 738,923 - 4.0% increase
April 19, 2020 - United States - 764,265 - 3.4% increase
April 20, 2020 - United States - 792,913 - 3.8% increase
April 21, 2020 - United States - 819,175 - 3.3% increase
April 22, 2020 - United States - 849,092 - 3.7% increase
April 23, 2020 - United States - 886,709 - 4.4% increase
April 24, 2020 - United States - 925,758 - 4.4% increase
April 25, 2020 - United States - 960,896 - 3.8% increase
April 26, 2020 - United States - 987,322 - 2.8% increase
April 27, 2020 - United States - 1,010,507 - 2.4% increase
April 28, 2020 - United States - 1,035,765 - 2.5% increase
April 29, 2020 - United States - 1,064,572 - 2.8% increase
April 30, 2020 - United States - 1,095,210 - 2.9% increase


*TOTAL NUMBER AND DAILY RATE OF INCREASE IN CORONAVIRUS DEATHS BY DATE:*

March 26, 2020 - United States - 1,000
April 6, 2020 - United States - 10,000 - 900% increase
April 19, 2020 - United States - 40,000 - 300% increase
April 23, 2020 - United States - 50,243 - 25.6% increase
April 24, 2020 - United States - 52,217 - 3.9% increase
April 25, 2020 - United States - 54,265 - 3.9% increase
April 26, 2020 - United States - 55,415 - 2.1% increase
April 27, 2020 - United States - 56,803 - 2.5% increase
April 28, 2020 - United States - 59,266 - 4.3% increase
April 29, 2020 - United States - 61,669 - 4.1% increase
April 30, 2020 - United States - 63,861 - 3.6% increase


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (May 1, 2020)

People are dying
How dare you question the cause as being something other than covid
MUH MORAL AVACADO KAVANUGH OUTRAGE!


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (May 1, 2020)

YouTube's gonnaban that ...for our own good


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 1, 2020)

About 1,000 deaths in the U.S. so far.

Like a broken record.....

New York and New Jersey ==> 60%

New cases are increasing.....East Coast in general is having a bad day.

North Dakota adds 4 for a total of 21.  Glad everyone is eyeballing that HOT SPOT 

Sweden at 60 deaths.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 1, 2020)

Almost 36,000 new cases today.  That's our second highest day.  Not good.

Still seeing lots of the hard-hit states increasing.  A bit uncharacteristic of their previous numbers, but Tennessee showed a big increase relative to their previous number of cases.  11% increase in number of cases in just one day.  That's not a good sign, but at least deaths are still low.

The infection rate among those tested is still decreasing, but it's decreasing very slowly while deaths and new cases pile up.

I was hoping we were turning the corner when we showed some declining results less than a week ago.  Unfortunately, things aren't looking so good any more.


----------



## Flopper (May 1, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Almost 36,000 new cases today.  That's our second highest day.  Not good.
> 
> Still seeing lots of the hard-hit states increasing.  A bit uncharacteristic of their previous numbers, but Tennessee showed a big increase relative to their previous number of cases.  11% increase in number of cases in just one day.  That's not a good sign, but at least deaths are still low.
> 
> ...


Maybe next week.  Keep in mind that more testing will increase the number of cases.   In my state, the number of new cases and deaths will determine when we can move to phase 2 which will determine when I can eat a meal that doesn't come out of a cardboard box and can go to Happy Hour every Friday.  God, I miss that.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 1, 2020)

Infection rate of those tested.

4/3:  39.7%
4/4:  20.2%
4/7:  19.3%
4/10:  19.7%
4/11:  20.0%
4/13:  19.8%
4/14:  20.0%
4/15:  19.8%
4/19:  19.8%
4/20:  19.7%
4/21:  19.6%
4/22:  19.6%
4/23:  18.7%
4/26:  18.1% 
4/28:  17.5% 
4/29:  17.3%
5/1:  16.9%


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 2, 2020)

Northeast still sucks.


----------



## U2Edge (May 2, 2020)

*TOTAL NUMBER AND DAILY RATE OF INCREASE IN CORONAVIRUS INFECTIONS BY DATE:*

March 24, 2020 - United States - 54,916
March 25, 2020 - United States - 68,489 - 24.7% increase
March 26, 2020 - United States - 85,594 - 24.97% increase
March 27, 2020 - United States - 104,256 - 21.8% increase
March 28, 2020 - United States - 123,776 - 18.7% increase
March 29, 2020 - United States - 142,224 - 14.9% increase
March 30, 2020 - United States - 164,266 - 15.5% increase
March 31, 2020 - United States - 188,578 - 14.8% increase
April 1, 2020 - United States - 215,300 - 14.2% increase
April 2, 2020 - United States - 245,193 - 13.9% increase
April 3, 2020 - United States - 277,475 - 13.2% increase
April 4, 2020 - United States - 311,635 - 12.3% increase
April 5, 2020 - United States - 336,830 - 8.1% increase
April 6, 2020 - United States - 367,629 - 9.1% increase
April 7, 2020 - United States - 400,540 - 9.0% increase
April 8, 2020 - United States - 435,160 - 8.6% increase
April 9, 2020 - United States - 468,895 - 7.8% increase
April 10, 2020 - United States - 502,876 - 7.3% increase
April 11, 2020 - United States - 533,115 - 6.0% increase
April 12, 2020 - United States - 560,433 - 5.1% increase
April 13, 2020 - United States - 587,155 - 4.8% increase
April 14, 2020 - United States - 614,246 - 4.6% increase
April 15, 2020 - United States - 644,089 - 4.9% increase
April 16, 2020 - United States - 678,144 - 5.3% increase
April 17, 2020 - United States - 710,272 - 4.7% increase
April 18, 2020 - United States - 738,923 - 4.0% increase
April 19, 2020 - United States - 764,265 - 3.4% increase
April 20, 2020 - United States - 792,913 - 3.8% increase
April 21, 2020 - United States - 819,175 - 3.3% increase
April 22, 2020 - United States - 849,092 - 3.7% increase
April 23, 2020 - United States - 886,709 - 4.4% increase
April 24, 2020 - United States - 925,758 - 4.4% increase
April 25, 2020 - United States - 960,896 - 3.8% increase
April 26, 2020 - United States - 987,322 - 2.8% increase
April 27, 2020 - United States - 1,010,507 - 2.4% increase
April 28, 2020 - United States - 1,035,765 - 2.5% increase
April 29, 2020 - United States - 1,064,572 - 2.8% increase
April 30, 2020 - United States - 1,095,210 - 2.9% increase
May 1, 2020 - United States - 1,131,492 - 3.3% increase


*TOTAL NUMBER AND DAILY RATE OF INCREASE IN CORONAVIRUS DEATHS BY DATE:*

March 26, 2020 - United States - 1,000
April 6, 2020 - United States - 10,000 - 900% increase
April 19, 2020 - United States - 40,000 - 300% increase
April 23, 2020 - United States - 50,243 - 25.6% increase
April 24, 2020 - United States - 52,217 - 3.9% increase
April 25, 2020 - United States - 54,265 - 3.9% increase
April 26, 2020 - United States - 55,415 - 2.1% increase
April 27, 2020 - United States - 56,803 - 2.5% increase
April 28, 2020 - United States - 59,266 - 4.3% increase
April 29, 2020 - United States - 61,669 - 4.1% increase
April 30, 2020 - United States - 63,861 - 3.6% increase
May 1, 2020 - United States - 65,776 - 3.0% increase


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (May 2, 2020)

Bomb shell 5 western intelligence agency's leaking china is Asshoe
The aussie press broke the news






						No Cookies | Daily Telegraph
					

No Cookies




					www.dailytelegraph.com.au
				




anglosphere 

 Five Eyes intelligence agencies of the United States, Australia, NZ, Canada and the UK.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (May 2, 2020)

Half of U.S. states begin to lift coronavirus restrictions, White House lets guidelines expire

by Jordyn Pair · May 1st, 2020 12:42 pm    

Half of all U.S. states are reopening or are set to reopen as the White House let its 2-week-old economic reopening guidelines expire on Thursday.

Eighteen states are reopening with restrictions, such as capacity limits or required masks. An additional seven have orders that are set to expire on May 1 or shortly after.

The reopenings come as states face mounting economic fallout. New data from the Labor Department show that around 30 million Americans have applied for unemployment benefits since March 21, roughly 18.4% of the U.S. working-age population and a level not seen since the Great Depression of the 1930s.

The various state reopenings also follow the White House allowing its guidelines to safely reopen states to expire, despite health experts saying many of the thresholds for safe reopening have not yet been met.









						Half of U.S. states begin to lift coronavirus restrictions, White House lets guidelines expire
					

Half of all U.S. states are reopening or are set to reopen as the White House let its 2-week-old economic reopening guidelines expire on Thursday.




					disrn.com
				













						Georgia gov. limits shelter-in-place order only to elderly people, those who are "medically fragile"
					

Georgia Gov. Brian Kemp signed a new executive order limiting the shelter-in-place directive to the elderly and "medically fragile" through June 12.




					disrn.com
				




Burp wake up euros 









						German economy faces worst recession in post-war history
					

Europe's largest economy will shrink by 6.6 percent this year, marking the country's worst recession in post-war history, the Institute for Economic Research (IFO) said on Wednesday.




					voiceofeurope.com


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (May 2, 2020)

Happy anniversary roof Korean's 

Understanding Roof Korea is essential, bc the events that unfold utterly devastate every aspect of the gun control narrative. Lets break it down Barney-style. LA Riots kick off. The LAPD knows that Koreatown is a target for black and Latino gangs and violence. 
Finish here and ponder what the powers that be are up to lately 




__





						Thread Reader
					

Thread Reader helps you discover and read the best of Twitter Threads




					threadreaderapp.com


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (May 2, 2020)




----------



## Deplorable Yankee (May 2, 2020)

Provisional Death Counts for Coronavirus Disease 2019 (COVID-19)
					

National Center for Health Statistics




					www.cdc.gov
				




Lol revise your numbers .....

tools 

Cdc revised total covid deaths .....wait 

Reduced to 

37,308

Open the whole country  now


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 2, 2020)

Just out of curiosity, let's see how we're doing compared to our two closest neighbors.

*Total Deaths*

USA:  65,776
Canada:  3,391
Mexico:  1,972

*Total Cases*

USA:  1,131,492
Canada:  55,061
Mexico:  20,739

*Total Deaths per 1 million people*

USA:  199
Canada:  90
Mexico:  15

*Total Cases per 1 million people*

USA:  3,418
Canada:  1,459
Mexico:  161

*Tests per 1 million people*

USA:  20,241
Canada:  22,050
Mexico:  707

Interesting to see that we're last in almost every category.  Mexico has less tests per capita.  Take from it what you will.


----------



## Pogo (May 2, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Just out of curiosity, let's see how we're doing compared to our two closest neighbors.
> 
> *Total Deaths*
> 
> ...



Mexico (and central America generally as well as the Caribbean) have had very little CV action until just recently.


----------



## Pogo (May 2, 2020)

Final totals for May 1.
Russia now has a hundred thousand active cases.  Spreading virally there, second in the world on this day in new infections, with Brazil rising fast at #3.



Country,
OtherTotal
CasesNew
CasesTotal
DeathsNew
DeathsTotal
RecoveredActive
CasesSerious,
CriticalTot Cases/
1M popDeaths/
1M popTotal
TestsTests/
1M popWorld3,398,094+94,550239,448+5,6241,080,0752,078,57151,35543630.7USA1,131,030+36,00765,753+1,897161,563903,71416,4813,4171996,699,87820,241Spain242,979+3,63924,824+281142,44175,7142,5005,1975311,528,83332,699Italy207,428+1,96528,236+26978,249100,9431,5783,4314672,053,42533,962UK177,454+6,20127,510+739N/A149,6001,5592,6144051,023,82415,082France167,346+16824,594+21850,21292,5403,8782,5643771,100,22816,856Germany164,077+1,0686,736+113126,90030,4412,1891,958802,547,05230,400Turkey122,392+2,1883,258+8453,80865,3261,4801,451391,075,04812,747Russia114,431+7,9331,169+9613,220100,0422,30078483,700,00025,354Iran95,646+1,0066,091+6376,31813,2372,8991,13973475,0235,656Brazil92,109+6,7296,410+50938,03947,6608,31843330339,5521,597China82,874+124,63377,64259938583Canada55,061+1,8253,391+20722,75128,9195571,45990832,22222,050


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 2, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Mexico (and central America generally as well as the Caribbean) have had very little CV action until just recently.


Which only makes sense. The virus wasn't sprinkled evenly around the globe from outer space. It takes time for cases of infection to spread across the planet. One would expect the economic centers of the world to see it first, due to travel. Then, the places near them. We are still in the very early stages of the pandemic. Second wave? We are still in the first wave.


----------



## sarahgop (May 2, 2020)

Bill Maher says  get the  hell outside, go to a  ballgame(when dictators allow  them of  course) and while  he doesnt directly  say it, go to hell with your F'ing  mask


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 2, 2020)

sarahgop said:


> Bill Maher says  get the  hell outside, go to a  ballgame(when dictators allow  them of  course) and while  he doesnt directly  say it, go to hell with your F'ing  mask


Yeah, Maher always crosses into la la land, whenever anything health related comes up.


----------



## Ame®icano (May 2, 2020)

Look at the data. Worldometer reports 75.3% of COVID-19 deaths were due to underlying conditions. From their own website:

"Patients who reported no pre-existing ("comorbid") medical conditions had a case fatality rate of 0.9%. Pre-existing illnesses that put patients at higher risk of dying from a COVID-19 infection are:





Also, CDC admits on their website that sudden explosion of COVID-19 deaths in April appears to be result of taking death numbers away from pneumonia and influenza and *re-classifying* them as COVID-19.

And this is from *CDC website*, read the small print, if you will.

"The number of hospitalizations estimated so far this season is lower than end-of-season total hospitalization estimates for any season since CDC began making these estimates."

The estimates were to have 500,000 of hospitalization for entire flu season, but in reality the number of hospitalizations were less than a half of that, which happened before COVID-19. They were on the track of their estimates, and suddenly "they stopped counting"?

No, they still counted those hospitalizations, but reassigned them as COVID-19, most likely for financial incentives offered to hospitals and doctors. Why did CDC *issued billing coding for hospitals* to follow for COVID-19 which literally bribed doctors and hospitals  to up-code normal pneumonia cases to COVID-19 cases which were reimbursed at three-fold higher rate?

So, either influenza simply vanished from the face of the planet when corona virus begun, or someone is simply lying.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 2, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Patients who reported no pre-existing ("comorbid") medical conditions had a case fatality rate of 0.9


Which is very high. What that would mean is that, should half the population of the united states be infected, and only half of those had no comorbidity, then about 900,000 otherwise healthy people would die.  And that's just the healthy people. I dont think this is something to dance and prance and preen yourself over.


----------



## Ame®icano (May 2, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Patients who reported no pre-existing ("comorbid") medical conditions had a case fatality rate of 0.9
> ...



It's not. Numbers are manipulated. 

Most of these people were headed for their deathbed within days regardless of the virus.  I posted this earlier, but here it is again.

Out of 66,000 that have succumbed to COVID-19 corona virus infections, roughly 54,000 of them died of an age related disease (cancer, heart disease, diabetes), not the corona virus, and only 12,000 were actually verified by (flawed) lab testing, and even among these, there were a lot of false positives. The patients were sick, but overwhelmed to some other bacterium or virus. The corona virus show has become a Las Vegas stage trick, that took no more than handful of deaths among one million people.

When corona virus deaths rose steeply, suddenly there was a sharp corresponding decline in pneumonia deaths. That wasn’t a body count it was a paperwork adjustment. All that was being done was to shift some of the 50,000 pneumonia deaths that occur each year into different column in their spread sheet, the column that says "COVID-19 related deaths". Corona virus death are not additional deaths to all the other deaths we have every year, it replaces the other deaths by simply moving them from other columns in the death chart to "corona virus" column.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 2, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> It's not. Numbers are manipulated.


Says you. The director of the CDC mortality branch says the death numbers are undercounted. Its not a hard decision to decide which of these opinions to trust more.


----------



## Ame®icano (May 2, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > It's not. Numbers are manipulated.
> ...



Huh? 

If they're undercounted, than why CDC revised (lowered) number of corona virus deaths to 37,308 as of May 1st?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 2, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> If they're undercounted, than why CDC revised (lowered) number of corona virus deaths to 37,308 as of May 1st?


Well, it helps if you actually visit the CDC website, instead of just relying on AM radio wingnuts for your info:

"NOTE: Number of deaths reported in this table are the total number of deaths received and coded as of the date of analysis and do not represent all deaths that occurred in that period."

"*Data during this period are incomplete because of the lag in time between when the death occurred and when the death certificate is completed, submitted to NCHS and processed for reporting purposes. This delay can range from 1 week to 8 weeks or more, depending on the jurisdiction, age, and cause of death."

The number was never "revised downward".


----------



## Ame®icano (May 2, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > If they're undercounted, than why CDC revised (lowered) number of corona virus deaths to 37,308 as of May 1st?
> ...



Never revised downward?

If you want to be taken seriously, you shouldn't be assuming what I do, because it makes you an idiot.

The data is from *CDC website**. *


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 2, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Never?


Correct. The CDC did not revise the number downward. Regurgitating the current number does not support your lie. Which cannot be supported, because it is a lie. I don't think you are following....


----------



## Ame®icano (May 2, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Never?
> ...



Look at the link and chart I provided. If they're lying, so am I. Or you're just too stupid to open your mouth before you look at the provided data. Data is from yesterday!


----------



## Dragonlady (May 2, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...



It says to call all cases of death in covid-19 positive cases are to be counted as covid-19 deaths.  That's as it should be.  If I died of a heart attack, it would be because I also have covid-19, because my heart has been damaged by the viris, and because, absent the virus, I wouldn't have died.  

How is this wrong?


----------



## Ame®icano (May 2, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > If they're undercounted, than why CDC revised (lowered) number of corona virus deaths to 37,308 as of May 1st?
> ...



Yes, "it can take up to 8 weeks". If you notice they have an "% of expected deaths" column. How do they get over 20% extra on 11th April when the deaths were not even high then? And look at the months previously, they are not getting to 100% of expected, they are simply taking the deaths from that period & now counting them as COVID deaths and putting them on the death certificate. Major fiddling of the figures. Not that there are no COVID deaths, they are padding them, five-fold.


----------



## Ame®icano (May 2, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



How it's not wrong?

Director of public health Illinois, explains how the COVID-19 deaths are counted.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 2, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Look at the link and chart I provided.


The chart i had to explain to you by spoonfeeding to you information located DIRECTLY BELOW it on the website where it appears?

That chart?

Don't worry, I looked at it. 




Ame®icano said:


> If they're lying, so am I.


They aren't, but you are.


----------



## Ame®icano (May 2, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Look at the link and chart I provided.
> ...


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 2, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


Yes i know, i explained that to you.


----------



## Pogo (May 2, 2020)

Brazil is increasing at an alarming rate





Russia is even worse


----------



## Ame®icano (May 2, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



And I explained back to you in *#3645, *you just ignored it.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 2, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


Your lie about revising the number downward, in response to which i literally had to spoonfeed you the information on that website...since you actually first saw the chart on a rightwing idiot website that didn't give you all the info?

Was that the post?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 2, 2020)

So the CDC is tallying a provisional number, complete with detailed disclaimers that this number in no way is comprehensive and inly counts death certs already processed by the CDC with up to an 8 week lag...

The chief of the CDC mortality branch tells us the covid deaths not just in this chart, but even the higher, reported number is an undercount...

But hey, a trumpkin spent 45 seconds on Google and says he is wrong. 


So i guess that's that .


----------



## Flopper (May 2, 2020)

Pogo said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Just out of curiosity, let's see how we're doing compared to our two closest neighbors.
> ...


Possibly because of lack of testing.


----------



## Pogo (May 2, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



Not much testing, but by "CV action" I mean both cases AND deaths.  There hasn't been much of either, ergo there wasn't any haste for testing.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 2, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Never revised downward?



I don't think you're understanding what he's saying.

In order to show that they revised it downward, you will need to do the following:

- Show what it was before.
- Show what it is now.
- Show that the "now" number is less than the "before" number.

The before and after shows that it was revised.  If the new number is less than the old number, then that shows that it was revised downward.  

Hope that helps.  Good luck.


----------



## sarahgop (May 2, 2020)

People exercise in a seafront promenade in this photo taken with a telephoto lens in Barcelona, Spain, Saturday, May 2, 2020. Spaniards have filled the streets of the country to do exercise for the first time after seven weeks of confinement in their homes to fight the coronavirus pandemic. People ran, walked, or rode bicycles under a brilliant sunny sky in Barcelona on Saturday, where many flocked to the maritime promenade to get as close as possible to the still off-limits beach


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 2, 2020)

He will


XponentialChaos said:


> Hope that helps. Good luck.


He will need it


----------



## sarahgop (May 2, 2020)

Only  1 masked freak and  no social distancing


----------



## sarahgop (May 2, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Testing  sites are  mostly  empty  because  no one  is sick


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 2, 2020)

sarahgop said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


Well thats a freakish lie...."sarah" ....


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 2, 2020)

Interesting find, Pogo.

Brazil and Russia are getting much worse very quickly.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 2, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Interesting find, Pogo.
> 
> Brazil and Russia are getting much worse very quickly.


Coincidentally, they both have jackasses in charge that denied the significance of the pandemic.... Just a coincidence. ..


----------



## Ame®icano (May 2, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Never revised downward?
> ...



Official numbers we're seeing every day are now over 60k deaths and those numbers are coming from CDC. 
CDC chart on their website suddenly is showing 37k deaths. 

If CDC website number is right, than all other numbers are not, then CDC revised their number downward and everyone else should update their numbers.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 2, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



I tried.


----------



## Ame®icano (May 2, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



I've tried too.

OK, answer this... which number is right? CDC website number, or worldometer number that get the count from CDC?


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 2, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



The difference was already explained.

Sorry man, but you're going to have to meet me halfway here.  I don't think I'm capable of simplifying these things any more than what has already been explained to you.  If you're still not understanding it, then maybe someone more patient than me will help you with it.


----------



## Pogo (May 3, 2020)

Brazil and Russia, soaring fast.  Not quite at our pace yet but leaving others behind.  Both have now passed Iran, China and Canada.  The two had the second (Russia) and fourth (Brasil) most new cases after the US, with the UK in between them.



Country,
OtherTotal
CasesNew
CasesTotal
DeathsNew
DeathsTotal
RecoveredActive
CasesSerious,
CriticalTot Cases/
1M popDeaths/
1M popTotal
TestsTests/
1M popWorld3,481,351+83,257244,663+5,2151,120,9082,115,78050,86044731.4USA1,160,774+29,74467,444+1,691173,318920,01216,4753,5072046,931,13220,940Spain245,567+2,58825,100+276146,23374,2342,3865,2525371,528,83332,699Italy209,328+1,90028,710+47479,914100,7041,5393,4624752,108,83734,879UK182,260+4,80628,131+621N/A153,7851,5592,6854141,129,90716,644France168,396+1,05024,760+16650,56293,0743,8272,5803791,100,22816,856Germany164,967+8906,812+76129,00029,1552,1051,969812,547,05230,400Turkey124,375+1,9833,336+7858,25962,7801,4451,475401,111,36613,177Russia124,054+9,6231,222+5315,013107,8192,30085083,945,51827,036Brazil96,559+4,4506,750+34040,93748,8728,31845432339,5521,597Iran96,448+8026,156+6577,35012,9422,7871,14873484,5415,769China82,875+14,63377,68555737583Canada56,714+1,6533,566+17523,80129,3475571,50394832,22222,050


----------



## U2Edge (May 3, 2020)

*TOTAL NUMBER AND DAILY RATE OF INCREASE IN CORONAVIRUS INFECTIONS BY DATE:*

March 24, 2020 - United States - 54,916
March 25, 2020 - United States - 68,489 - 24.7% increase
March 26, 2020 - United States - 85,594 - 24.97% increase
March 27, 2020 - United States - 104,256 - 21.8% increase
March 28, 2020 - United States - 123,776 - 18.7% increase
March 29, 2020 - United States - 142,224 - 14.9% increase
March 30, 2020 - United States - 164,266 - 15.5% increase
March 31, 2020 - United States - 188,578 - 14.8% increase
April 1, 2020 - United States - 215,300 - 14.2% increase
April 2, 2020 - United States - 245,193 - 13.9% increase
April 3, 2020 - United States - 277,475 - 13.2% increase
April 4, 2020 - United States - 311,635 - 12.3% increase
April 5, 2020 - United States - 336,830 - 8.1% increase
April 6, 2020 - United States - 367,629 - 9.1% increase
April 7, 2020 - United States - 400,540 - 9.0% increase
April 8, 2020 - United States - 435,160 - 8.6% increase
April 9, 2020 - United States - 468,895 - 7.8% increase
April 10, 2020 - United States - 502,876 - 7.3% increase
April 11, 2020 - United States - 533,115 - 6.0% increase
April 12, 2020 - United States - 560,433 - 5.1% increase
April 13, 2020 - United States - 587,155 - 4.8% increase
April 14, 2020 - United States - 614,246 - 4.6% increase
April 15, 2020 - United States - 644,089 - 4.9% increase
April 16, 2020 - United States - 678,144 - 5.3% increase
April 17, 2020 - United States - 710,272 - 4.7% increase
April 18, 2020 - United States - 738,923 - 4.0% increase
April 19, 2020 - United States - 764,265 - 3.4% increase
April 20, 2020 - United States - 792,913 - 3.8% increase
April 21, 2020 - United States - 819,175 - 3.3% increase
April 22, 2020 - United States - 849,092 - 3.7% increase
April 23, 2020 - United States - 886,709 - 4.4% increase
April 24, 2020 - United States - 925,758 - 4.4% increase
April 25, 2020 - United States - 960,896 - 3.8% increase
April 26, 2020 - United States - 987,322 - 2.8% increase
April 27, 2020 - United States - 1,010,507 - 2.4% increase
April 28, 2020 - United States - 1,035,765 - 2.5% increase
April 29, 2020 - United States - 1,064,572 - 2.8% increase
April 30, 2020 - United States - 1,095,210 - 2.9% increase
May 1, 2020 - United States - 1,131,492 - 3.3% increase
May 2, 2020 - United States - 1,160,838 - 2.6% increase


*TOTAL NUMBER AND DAILY RATE OF INCREASE IN CORONAVIRUS DEATHS BY DATE:*

March 26, 2020 - United States - 1,000
April 6, 2020 - United States - 10,000 - 900% increase
April 19, 2020 - United States - 40,000 - 300% increase
April 23, 2020 - United States - 50,243 - 25.6% increase
April 24, 2020 - United States - 52,217 - 3.9% increase
April 25, 2020 - United States - 54,265 - 3.9% increase
April 26, 2020 - United States - 55,415 - 2.1% increase
April 27, 2020 - United States - 56,803 - 2.5% increase
April 28, 2020 - United States - 59,266 - 4.3% increase
April 29, 2020 - United States - 61,669 - 4.1% increase
April 30, 2020 - United States - 63,861 - 3.6% increase
May 1, 2020 - United States - 65,776 - 3.0% increase
May 2, 2020 - United States - 67,448 - 2.5% increase


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 3, 2020)

The Northeast, Michigan and states around her contributed the majority of deaths.

New York's cases were 1% of their total cases so far.  Not bad.

South Dakota throws a zero staying at 21.  Not bad for a Hot Spot


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (May 3, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...




The cdc 37k from corona 

They have another group pneumonia/covid death 

They dont clarify if the pneumonia developed due to covid 
We'll be generous Say half that number developed pneumonia due to contracting the dirty chink bug 

They're still way off 60 k
Look at all other categories and expected death rate 
97 % of all these deaths were expected 

They're the experts after all 

The leftest useful idiots still carrying on are just pathetic


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (May 3, 2020)




----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 3, 2020)

I keep reading posters here yacking about population density when explaining New York.

But New York isn't even on the top 10.

Those top 10 cities don'tseem to be having any issues.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (May 3, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> I keep reading posters here yacking about population density when explaining New York.
> 
> But New York isn't even on the top 10.
> 
> Those top 10 cities don'tseem to be having any issues.


Cause it's all bullshit and Cuomo and deblazio are fucking ghouls 

They sent smallpox blankets to the old folks home ...pretty much ...unfriggin real
Humm what could they possibly expect to happen


----------



## U2Edge (May 3, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Look at the data. Worldometer reports 75.3% of COVID-19 deaths were due to underlying conditions. From their own website:
> 
> "Patients who reported no pre-existing ("comorbid") medical conditions had a case fatality rate of 0.9%. Pre-existing illnesses that put patients at higher risk of dying from a COVID-19 infection are:
> 
> ...



A lot of people who would normally go to the hospital for check ups or to be hospitalized overnight as a precaution has dropped do to the fear of the spread of COVID-19. So national hospitalizations are not really the right yard stick to be measuring this pandemic. 

A proper yardstick would be Funeral Homes, Morgues, crematoriums, and cemeteries. In New York City, these business's are overwhelmed. There are far too many dead people to handle. Bodies are being sent to upstate New York to crematoriums. Crematoriums are running round the clock burning bodies in New York City, just like in Wuhan China back in January. Some of the ovens are breaking down do to the overuse. In some places in New York City there are bodies stacked in trucks outside these business's. 

I'll never understand why anyone would do their utmost to make light of this global disaster. This is a pandemic, and were only at the start of it. We've learned so little in 100 years since the last pandemic as a global society. Its irresponsible to be making the same mistakes people made 100 years ago.


----------



## U2Edge (May 3, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> I keep reading posters here yacking about population density when explaining New York.
> 
> But New York isn't even on the top 10.
> 
> Those top 10 cities don'tseem to be having any issues.



You have to be penetrated first by the pathogen to an extensive degree. Once that happens, is when the role of population density starts to take effect. 

TAIWAN has the 12th highest population density of any country on the planet. Yet, they only have 432 infections and 6 deaths. No one has died in Taiwan from coronavirus since April 10, 2020. What produced these remarkable results? Banning and severely restricting travel and entry into the country on January 20, 2020 from ANYWHERE by ANYONE! That was BEFORE there was even ONE confirmed case of coronavirus in TAIWAN. 

The first key in fighting a pandemic is PREVENTING PENETRATION into the population. TAIWAN achieved that because they acted on January 20, 2020. It took Trump another two months to put in place the same travel bans and restrictions that TAIWAN put in place on January 20, 2020.


----------



## Mindful (May 3, 2020)

Coming soon: The great unlocking.

Then what will we do?


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 3, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> I keep reading posters here yacking about population density when explaining New York.
> 
> But New York isn't even on the top 10.
> 
> Those top 10 cities don'tseem to be having any issues.



Here are the states listed in order of population density.

1.  New Jersey (2nd highest infection rate)
2.  Rhode Island (4th highest infection rate)
3.  Massachusetts (3rd highest infection rate)
4.  Connecticut (5th highest infection rate)
5.  Maryland (10th highest infection rate)
6.  Delaware (6th highest infection rate)
7.  New York (highest infection rate)

The North East is highly dense and it's also highly infected.  I don't think it's unreasonable to see that those two factors can be closely connected once the virus starts spreading.

I decided to look further into this with all the states.  I took each state's population density (population per square mile) compared to their infection rate (cases per 1 million people).  The Pearson's correlation coefficient between those two factors is 0.77.  This indicates at least a moderate to strong positive correlation between population density and infection rate among states.  I haven't looked into this among cities yet.


----------



## james bond (May 3, 2020)

Many states have fallen short of testing thresholds set up by "federal government and recommended by a variety of public health researchers."

"Three months into an unprecedented public health emergency, the White House has largely resisted calls for a coordinated plan to conduct the millions of tests experts say are needed to contain the virus. What federal officials outlined recently isn’t even an official benchmark, and AP’s analysis found that a majority of states are not yet meeting it.

With no specific guidelines, states are left to figure out what a successful testing program should be while they simultaneously try to reopen their shattered economies. If states don’t have robust testing, public health experts say they will be unable to detect outbreaks quickly enough to contain them, which could lead to more shutdowns."

This is a colossal fail of the FDA and their rules set up by the Obama Administration as there won't be any benchmarks to testing.  Google has failed in their testing.  We are in uncharted waters here as the public seems to be taking the hint from POTUS Donald Trump to open the economy.









						AP: Most states fall short of coronavirus testing thresholds
					

ATLANTA (AP) — As more states begin to relax their coronavirus lockdowns, most are falling short of the minimum levels of testing suggested by the federal government and recommended by a variety...




					apnews.com


----------



## james bond (May 3, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > I keep reading posters here yacking about population density when explaining New York.
> ...



Aren't these all Democrat run and liberal states?

ETA:  In even Democrat run California, the plan is in place to open businesses and restaurants.  I saw a few local shops open for business, but not restaurants.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 3, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> CDC chart on their website suddenly is showing 37k deaths.


Lie. There is nothing "sudden" about it. And a literally spoonfed you the explanation for the disparity between those two numbers. Do i need to do it again?


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 3, 2020)

james bond said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



The states with the highest population density are blue states.  

That goes for cities as well.  Blue areas are often highly densely populated areas while rural areas are almost always red.  

A virus spreads faster in a highly densely populated area.  A virus doesn't care about political leanings.


----------



## WEATHER53 (May 3, 2020)

Looks like for first time serious/critical decreased from Friday to Saturday by 7.  That could be the beginning of huge improvements. Deaths do take people off the list but that has been the case all along and the numbers never decreased.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 3, 2020)

The 10 most densely populated cities are hardly being scratched.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 3, 2020)

Well well....

Looks like a good day for the U.S.A. and in general.

Is New York finally wearing masks ?


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 3, 2020)

What about those revised CDC death tolls.  

Wow.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 3, 2020)

SD throws another no hitter.

According to the CDC (if I read it right), they have had no deaths attributable to COVID-19.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 3, 2020)

Sweden shows 10 deaths.

This is consistent with their weekend underreporting.


----------



## yowsa (May 3, 2020)

The Wuhan kills the old aged but mostly spares everyone else. It also drives Democrat governors to fascism. Mighty strange.


----------



## james bond (May 3, 2020)

yowsa said:


> The Wuhan kills the old aged but mostly spares everyone else. It also drives Democrat governors to fascism. Mighty strange.



I think it's the mutation that started in Europe from Wuhan killed more.  We on the West coast got the Wuhan and it hasn't been that bad.  We may get out of lockdown this week.


----------



## U2Edge (May 3, 2020)

*TOTAL NUMBER AND DAILY RATE OF INCREASE IN CORONAVIRUS INFECTIONS BY DATE:*

March 24, 2020 - United States - 54,916
March 25, 2020 - United States - 68,489 - 24.7% increase
March 26, 2020 - United States - 85,594 - 24.97% increase
March 27, 2020 - United States - 104,256 - 21.8% increase
March 28, 2020 - United States - 123,776 - 18.7% increase
March 29, 2020 - United States - 142,224 - 14.9% increase
March 30, 2020 - United States - 164,266 - 15.5% increase
March 31, 2020 - United States - 188,578 - 14.8% increase
April 1, 2020 - United States - 215,300 - 14.2% increase
April 2, 2020 - United States - 245,193 - 13.9% increase
April 3, 2020 - United States - 277,475 - 13.2% increase
April 4, 2020 - United States - 311,635 - 12.3% increase
April 5, 2020 - United States - 336,830 - 8.1% increase
April 6, 2020 - United States - 367,629 - 9.1% increase
April 7, 2020 - United States - 400,540 - 9.0% increase
April 8, 2020 - United States - 435,160 - 8.6% increase
April 9, 2020 - United States - 468,895 - 7.8% increase
April 10, 2020 - United States - 502,876 - 7.3% increase
April 11, 2020 - United States - 533,115 - 6.0% increase
April 12, 2020 - United States - 560,433 - 5.1% increase
April 13, 2020 - United States - 587,155 - 4.8% increase
April 14, 2020 - United States - 614,246 - 4.6% increase
April 15, 2020 - United States - 644,089 - 4.9% increase
April 16, 2020 - United States - 678,144 - 5.3% increase
April 17, 2020 - United States - 710,272 - 4.7% increase
April 18, 2020 - United States - 738,923 - 4.0% increase
April 19, 2020 - United States - 764,265 - 3.4% increase
April 20, 2020 - United States - 792,913 - 3.8% increase
April 21, 2020 - United States - 819,175 - 3.3% increase
April 22, 2020 - United States - 849,092 - 3.7% increase
April 23, 2020 - United States - 886,709 - 4.4% increase
April 24, 2020 - United States - 925,758 - 4.4% increase
April 25, 2020 - United States - 960,896 - 3.8% increase
April 26, 2020 - United States - 987,322 - 2.8% increase
April 27, 2020 - United States - 1,010,507 - 2.4% increase
April 28, 2020 - United States - 1,035,765 - 2.5% increase
April 29, 2020 - United States - 1,064,572 - 2.8% increase
April 30, 2020 - United States - 1,095,210 - 2.9% increase
May 1, 2020 - United States - 1,131,492 - 3.3% increase
May 2, 2020 - United States - 1,160,838 - 2.6% increase
May 3, 2020 - United States - 1,188,122 - 2.4% increase


*TOTAL NUMBER AND DAILY RATE OF INCREASE IN CORONAVIRUS DEATHS BY DATE:*

March 26, 2020 - United States - 1,000
April 6, 2020 - United States - 10,000 - 900% increase
April 19, 2020 - United States - 40,000 - 300% increase
April 23, 2020 - United States - 50,243 - 25.6% increase
April 24, 2020 - United States - 52,217 - 3.9% increase
April 25, 2020 - United States - 54,265 - 3.9% increase
April 26, 2020 - United States - 55,415 - 2.1% increase
April 27, 2020 - United States - 56,803 - 2.5% increase
April 28, 2020 - United States - 59,266 - 4.3% increase
April 29, 2020 - United States - 61,669 - 4.1% increase
April 30, 2020 - United States - 63,861 - 3.6% increase
May 1, 2020 - United States - 65,776 - 3.0% increase
May 2, 2020 - United States - 67,448 - 2.5% increase
May 3, 2020 - United States - 68,598 - 1.7% increase


----------



## U2Edge (May 3, 2020)

May 3, 2020: lowest daily rate of increase in infections and deaths in the United States so far. Hopefully this turns into a trend rather than being a one day event.


----------



## U2Edge (May 3, 2020)

yowsa said:


> The Wuhan kills the old aged but mostly spares everyone else. It also drives Democrat governors to fascism. Mighty strange.



Doing what is necessary to win a war against a dangerous pathogen is not fascism. The United States defeated fascism in World War II by drafting 1/3 of the labor force out of their jobs in the civilian world and sending them over seas to fight in combat. This is a different type of war where we need much of the labor force to stay home in order to kill the pathogen. Being aged 60 or over does not mean you are less valuable to society or that its "ok if you die from covid-19". Every life is sacred regardless of age. Its also important to note that there are people who are over 100 that have survived covid-19, while there are people in their 20s that have died from it.


----------



## U2Edge (May 3, 2020)

The United States now has more infections per capita than Italy. The United States has the 10th highest infection rate, from covid-19, in the world on a per capita basis. The United States has the 11th highest number of deaths per capita, from covid-19, in the world.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (May 4, 2020)

*








						WHO Becomes Battleground as Trump Chooses Pandemic Confrontation Over Cooperation
					

Critics say fighting the coronavirus has become secondary as U.S. seeks to hamstring the World Health Organization, turning it into a 2020 election issue along…




					foreignpolicy.com
				












						Australia to back Taiwan's return to the WHO
					

Australia will support Taiwan's return to the World Health Organisation as an observer four years after it was ousted by Beijing.




					www.smh.com.au
				



*


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (May 4, 2020)

FDA approves coronavirus antibody test that boasts near-perfect accuracy
					

The Food and Drug Administration gave emergency approval to a COVID-19 antibody test that boasts near-perfect accuracy, the company said Sunday. Swiss drugmaker Roche said the new test, which deter…




					nypost.com


----------



## Corazon (May 4, 2020)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> FDA approves coronavirus antibody test that boasts near-perfect accuracy
> 
> 
> The Food and Drug Administration gave emergency approval to a COVID-19 antibody test that boasts near-perfect accuracy, the company said Sunday. Swiss drugmaker Roche said the new test, which deter…
> ...


This is a really good news!


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (May 4, 2020)

Corazon said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> > FDA approves coronavirus antibody test that boasts near-perfect accuracy
> ...



I would like a simple test to see if I had it ...could of had it in dec...could of had It few weeks ago....


----------



## U2Edge (May 4, 2020)

According to this article, the CDC and FEMA have new models that project that by June 1, 2020, there will be 200,000 confirmed cases EACH DAY and 3,000 deaths, EACH DAY. Here I was hoping we would be under a 1,000 deaths a day and 10,000 infections each day by then. We'll know the truth in 4 weeks. This makes it sound like June will be the worst month yet and what will July be like? When is the peak? The flattening of the curve? How about going down the other side of the peak and leveling off to only a few cases and deaths per day?

Here is the link: Coronavirus Live Updates: Trump Administration Models Predict Near Doubling of Daily Death Toll by June

This makes it seem like the first wave will be much longer than was originally believed. It makes opening up now which some states are doing even more crazy. Do we wanna see 6,000 deaths a day by July?

By June TAIWAN will possibly be enjoying an environment with ZERO active cases and only 6 deaths from this pandemic. The United States will be on its way to being the #1 nation in per capita deaths and per capita infections on the planet from Covid-19, with no end in sight. That is, if this model from the CDC is correct.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 4, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> The 10 most densely populated cities are hardly being scratched.



You mean in the world?  The virus hasn't spread much to certain parts of the world.  At least not yet.  That's kind of an important factor, don't you think?  

Maybe, just maybe, it would be useful to take an apples-to-apples approach to see how population density affects the spread within a country that's already highly infected.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 4, 2020)

Trump revised the United States' coronavirus death toll estimates again, claiming as many as 100,000 Americans could die
					

At a Fox News town hall, Trump touted the higher estimate as good news when compared to the millions that could've died without social distancing.




					www.businessinsider.com
				




Looks like the estimates are going up.


----------



## WEATHER53 (May 4, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> According to this article, the CDC and FEMA have new models that project that by June 1, 2020, there will be 200,000 confirmed cases EACH DAY and 3,000 deaths, EACH DAY. Here I was hoping we would be under a 1,000 deaths a day and 10,000 infections each day by then. We'll know the truth in 4 weeks. This makes it sound like June will be the worst month yet and what will July be like? When is the peak? The flattening of the curve? How about going down the other side of the peak and leveling off to only a few cases and deaths per day?
> 
> Here is the link: Coronavirus Live Updates: Trump Administration Models Predict Near Doubling of Daily Death Toll by June
> 
> ...


Another worst case possible projection after all previous such have grossly failed
Models are no good for this and have not been so time to wise up and not buy into panic projections.


----------



## Flopper (May 4, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> Looks like for first time serious/critical decreased from Friday to Saturday by 7.  That could be the beginning of huge improvements. Deaths do take people off the list but that has been the case all along and the numbers never decreased.


I fail to see how there will be any serious improvement this summer with the increase in contact between people.  At the very best, the numbers stay where they are.  There were only 9 deaths in the US two months ago and the number today is pushing 70,000.  That tells me there is a hell of a lot more of the virus going around  today looking for hosts than there were then and with the opening up of the country, there is going to be a lot of available hosts.  Although I don't see any way to avoid opening up the economy, it surely is going send the number skyrocketing by the end of summer.


----------



## WEATHER53 (May 4, 2020)

Flopper said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like for first time serious/critical decreased from Friday to Saturday by 7.  That could be the beginning of huge improvements. Deaths do take people off the list but that has been the case all along and the numbers never decreased.
> ...


Except we’ve been locked down for over a month and before that everyone mingled like  normal so between the two and with the time that has passes every host that had it mostly mildly passed it on the every other possible host who also mostly had it mildly. Anybody that could host already has so it’s time to stop nervously peeking around the corner for the next boogeyman and live  like  free people


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 4, 2020)

Flopper said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like for first time serious/critical decreased from Friday to Saturday by 7.  That could be the beginning of huge improvements. Deaths do take people off the list but that has been the case all along and the numbers never decreased.
> ...



It would seem that the real issue is the compact living of the densely populated cities.  That is what requires mitigation.  

1. Even if a case hits a place like Phoenix (millions) it does not seem to spread real fast.
2. You hit New York City....and BOOM !!!


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 4, 2020)

How the hell would you go about mitigating population density?  lol


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 4, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> D throws another no hitter.
> 
> According to the CDC (if I read it right), they have had no deaths attributable to COVID-19.


No, that means the CDC hasn't processed the death certs from deaths that occurred 3 days ago.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 4, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> Another worst case possible projection


No, that's the highest expectation range of the models. The worst case numbers are higher.


----------



## Pogo (May 4, 2020)

End-of-day totals for yesterday May 3 --- Brazil and Russia still following as #2 and #3 in daily new infections, although Brazil is doing much worse that Russia in death toll for the day:



Country,
OtherTotal
CasesNew
CasesTotal
DeathsNew
DeathsTotal
RecoveredActive
CasesSerious,
CriticalTot Cases/
1M popDeaths/
1M popTotal
TestsTests/
1M popWorld3,563,689+82,260248,146+3,4811,153,8472,161,69650,04045731.8USA1,188,122+27,34868,598+1,154178,263941,26116,1393,5892077,196,74021,742Spain247,122+1,53325,264+164148,55873,3002,3865,2855401,932,45541,332Italy210,717+1,38928,884+17481,654100,1791,5013,4854782,153,77235,622UK186,599+4,33928,446+315N/A157,8091,5592,7494191,206,40517,771France168,693+29724,895+13550,78493,0143,8192,5843811,100,22816,856Germany165,664+6976,866+54130,60028,1981,9791,977822,547,05230,400Russia134,687+10,6331,280+5816,639116,7682,30092394,100,00028,095Turkey126,045+1,6703,397+6163,15159,4971,4241,495401,135,36713,462Brazil101,147+4,5887,025+27542,99151,1318,31847633339,5521,597Iran97,424+9766,203+4778,42212,7992,6901,16074496,2735,909China82,877+24,63377,71353134583Canada59,474+2,7603,682+11624,90830,8845571,57698897,44423,778


----------



## Flopper (May 4, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > WEATHER53 said:
> ...


Obvious everyone has not had the virus or we wouldn't be adding 10,000 to 20,000 cases a day in the US.  The shutdown is closer to two months, not one month.  In most states the shutdown began between March 9 and March 16th.   From a medical standpoint it is insane to abandon the measures that have stabilized the increase in new cases.   From an economic standpoint we don't really have much choice.  Unfortunately, it's a lose lose situation. If we don't open the country, we will have riots, starvation, marshal law, and the worst depression the country has ever seen.  However, it we do open the country, we will have more deaths in the US than any epidemic in history in less than a year accompanied by more shutdowns.   Even it we have a vaccine by end of year, it will be at least another year before life is back to normal in the US.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 4, 2020)

Infection rate of those tested.

4/3:  39.7%
4/4:  20.2%
4/7:  19.3%
4/10:  19.7%
4/11:  20.0%
4/13:  19.8%
4/14:  20.0%
4/15:  19.8%
4/19:  19.8%
4/20:  19.7%
4/21:  19.6%
4/22:  19.6%
4/23:  18.7%
4/26:  18.1% 
4/28:  17.5% 
4/29:  17.3%
5/1:  16.9% 
5/4:  16.3%


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 5, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> How the hell would you go about mitigating population density?  lol



Well, apparently you don't, you stupid fuck.

You just keep letting NYC die.

If they are to fucking stupid to figure it out, I sure as hell have no interest in explaining to them.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 5, 2020)

U.S. deaths are down.  New York is doing much better.

5 states with over 1,000 cases.  

The pattern of low weekend reporting seems to be emerging as you see the constant camel humps that peak at about the same level.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 5, 2020)

Serious cases worldwide is down from 4 to 2%.  

Recovered is now 50% of active cases.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 5, 2020)

Sweden underreports over the weekend and then spikes to 90 on Monday.

The overall trend has peaked and is now declining.

Looks like there is no crazy spread there.

Good job Sweden.

And you have not had to put up with this fucking bullshit lockdown.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 5, 2020)

South Dakota at 4 days with no additional deaths.  

A real fucking hot spot.


----------



## U2Edge (May 5, 2020)

*TOTAL NUMBER AND DAILY RATE OF INCREASE IN CORONAVIRUS INFECTIONS BY DATE:*

March 24, 2020 - United States - 54,916
March 25, 2020 - United States - 68,489 - 24.7% increase
March 26, 2020 - United States - 85,594 - 24.97% increase
March 27, 2020 - United States - 104,256 - 21.8% increase
March 28, 2020 - United States - 123,776 - 18.7% increase
March 29, 2020 - United States - 142,224 - 14.9% increase
March 30, 2020 - United States - 164,266 - 15.5% increase
March 31, 2020 - United States - 188,578 - 14.8% increase
April 1, 2020 - United States - 215,300 - 14.2% increase
April 2, 2020 - United States - 245,193 - 13.9% increase
April 3, 2020 - United States - 277,475 - 13.2% increase
April 4, 2020 - United States - 311,635 - 12.3% increase
April 5, 2020 - United States - 336,830 - 8.1% increase
April 6, 2020 - United States - 367,629 - 9.1% increase
April 7, 2020 - United States - 400,540 - 9.0% increase
April 8, 2020 - United States - 435,160 - 8.6% increase
April 9, 2020 - United States - 468,895 - 7.8% increase
April 10, 2020 - United States - 502,876 - 7.3% increase
April 11, 2020 - United States - 533,115 - 6.0% increase
April 12, 2020 - United States - 560,433 - 5.1% increase
April 13, 2020 - United States - 587,155 - 4.8% increase
April 14, 2020 - United States - 614,246 - 4.6% increase
April 15, 2020 - United States - 644,089 - 4.9% increase
April 16, 2020 - United States - 678,144 - 5.3% increase
April 17, 2020 - United States - 710,272 - 4.7% increase
April 18, 2020 - United States - 738,923 - 4.0% increase
April 19, 2020 - United States - 764,265 - 3.4% increase
April 20, 2020 - United States - 792,913 - 3.8% increase
April 21, 2020 - United States - 819,175 - 3.3% increase
April 22, 2020 - United States - 849,092 - 3.7% increase
April 23, 2020 - United States - 886,709 - 4.4% increase
April 24, 2020 - United States - 925,758 - 4.4% increase
April 25, 2020 - United States - 960,896 - 3.8% increase
April 26, 2020 - United States - 987,322 - 2.8% increase
April 27, 2020 - United States - 1,010,507 - 2.4% increase
April 28, 2020 - United States - 1,035,765 - 2.5% increase
April 29, 2020 - United States - 1,064,572 - 2.8% increase
April 30, 2020 - United States - 1,095,210 - 2.9% increase
May 1, 2020 - United States - 1,131,492 - 3.3% increase
May 2, 2020 - United States - 1,160,838 - 2.6% increase
May 3, 2020 - United States - 1,188,122 - 2.4% increase
May 4, 2020 - United States - 1,212,955 - 2.1% increase


*TOTAL NUMBER AND DAILY RATE OF INCREASE IN CORONAVIRUS DEATHS BY DATE:*

March 26, 2020 - United States - 1,000
April 6, 2020 - United States - 10,000 - 900% increase
April 19, 2020 - United States - 40,000 - 300% increase
April 23, 2020 - United States - 50,243 - 25.6% increase
April 24, 2020 - United States - 52,217 - 3.9% increase
April 25, 2020 - United States - 54,265 - 3.9% increase
April 26, 2020 - United States - 55,415 - 2.1% increase
April 27, 2020 - United States - 56,803 - 2.5% increase
April 28, 2020 - United States - 59,266 - 4.3% increase
April 29, 2020 - United States - 61,669 - 4.1% increase
April 30, 2020 - United States - 63,861 - 3.6% increase
May 1, 2020 - United States - 65,776 - 3.0% increase
May 2, 2020 - United States - 67,448 - 2.5% increase
May 3, 2020 - United States - 68,598 - 1.7% increase
May 4, 2020 - United States - 69,925 - 1.9% increase


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (May 5, 2020)




----------



## XponentialChaos (May 5, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > How the hell would you go about mitigating population density?  lol
> ...



No, no.  Please continue and tell us all about your plan on how to mitigate the population density of New York City.  You brought it up.  Let's hear what you have.

"Hey guys.  We need 5 million of you to move to a different city.  But don't move to the same city."  

Is that your plan?  I bet you have something even better in mind, don't you?


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 5, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> you stupid fuck.
> 
> If they are to fucking stupid to figure it out, I sure as hell have no interest in explaining to them.



Please explain it *two* us anyway.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (May 5, 2020)

Civil War 2.0 Weather Report, Issue 12:  Censorship and COVID-19
					

“You were going to bed hungry, scrounging for scraps. Your planet was on the brink of collapse. I’m the one who stopped that. You know what’s happened since then? The children born have…




					wilderwealthywise.com


----------



## U2Edge (May 5, 2020)

Flopper said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



No one is starving and essential services in terms of food production and distribution, except for sitting at a restaurant, has continued as if nothing has happened. People are not going to riot about not going to the movies, concerts, sporting events, sitting at a restaurant, going to a bar, night club, church etc. 37% of the labor force is able to do their jobs without leaving their house. That's the nature of work and technology in 2020. Another 25% of the labor force is still going into work because they are involved in essential services. Its really only 1/3 of the labor force who need to stay home and can't work from home where the concern would be. That can be handled if the government provides that part of the labor force financial assistance for the next couple of years. The United States will see depression level economic numbers for a couple of years, but a decade of depression in the 1930s did not produce riots, starvation and marshal law, and I seriously doubt its going to do that in 2020. You will continue to see the usual absurd anti government protest, largely by male gun toting fools. But that's about it. The vast majority of people support the lockdowns and don't want to go back to business as usual until SCIENCE proves that it is safe to do so.


----------



## U2Edge (May 5, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Sweden underreports over the weekend and then spikes to 90 on Monday.
> 
> The overall trend has peaked and is now declining.
> 
> ...



At least 2,769 people dead in Sweden from coronavirus. Could be higher.  9th largest per capita level of death in the world from coronavirus. Sweden gets a big fat F in protecting their population from this pandemic.


----------



## Gracie (May 5, 2020)

Funny how there are no mass deaths or hospital rooms overflowing with thousands of homeless people from their tent cities.


----------



## sarahgop (May 5, 2020)




----------



## sarahgop (May 5, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Sweden underreports over the weekend and then spikes to 90 on Monday.
> ...



A++++They have total immunity while everyone else  is going to get  it sooner  or  later. Sweden is great.


----------



## Corazon (May 5, 2020)

sarahgop said:


>


I don't understand this either 
Maybe these prisoners served most of their sentence...who knows...


----------



## Corazon (May 5, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> According to this article, the CDC and FEMA have new models that project that by June 1, 2020, there will be 200,000 confirmed cases EACH DAY and 3,000 deaths, EACH DAY. Here I was hoping we would be under a 1,000 deaths a day and 10,000 infections each day by then. We'll know the truth in 4 weeks. This makes it sound like June will be the worst month yet and what will July be like? When is the peak? The flattening of the curve? How about going down the other side of the peak and leveling off to only a few cases and deaths per day?
> 
> Here is the link: Coronavirus Live Updates: Trump Administration Models Predict Near Doubling of Daily Death Toll by June
> 
> ...


Luckily this is just a projection....I do hope the CDC and the FEMA are wrong 
I've heard somebody said viruses hates hot weather. Maybe in June or July deaths and infections will decrease


----------



## U2Edge (May 5, 2020)

sarahgop said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



1. There is actually no proof yet that getting the virus confers any sort of immunity. 
2. If Sweden had total immunity, they would not have the 9th highest number of deaths per capita in the world. 
3. Even in the 1918 pandemic, only 1/3 of the worlds population got infected. 

TAIWAN was the most exposed country to the pandemic outside of China. TAIWAN only has 438 infections. Taiwan averages about 1 new infection per week. When do you predict the other 23,999,562 people of TAIWAN will become infected? 

The fact is, at the current rate of infection in TAIWAN, over 99% of the population will be able to live their entire lives without ever becoming infected. An infection rate of 1 per week, would only produce 5,200 infections after 100 years.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 5, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Funny how there are no mass deaths or hospital rooms overflowing with thousands of homeless people from their tent cities.


The homeless covid patients are straining hospitals in san francisco and los angeles.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 5, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Sweden underreports over the weekend and then spikes to 90 on Monday.
> ...



They've peaked according to their data.

Who the fuck do you  think you are ?

Oh yeah...someone who believes in science....your science.

Sweden screwed up with regards to their old folks homes (1 in 3 deaths).  You know nothing about the rest.

And they are likely way ahead of us in immunity.

Go hide in your basement.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 5, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> sarahgop said:
> 
> 
> > U2Edge said:
> ...



When they open up, they'll get it.

Please don't tell me you are stupid enough to think that won't happen.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 5, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > WEATHER53 said:
> ...



You are full of shit.

A vast majority of people never locked down.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 5, 2020)

__





						Sweden did not have a lockdown. Experts predicted that it would have 40,000 COVID-19 deaths by May 1. The actual number was 2,769.
					

It's getting harder and harder for the shutdown Nazis to justify continuing this farce:  Sweden did not have a lockdown. Experts predicted that it would have 40,000 COVID-19 deaths by May 1. The actual number was 2,769.  Sweden did not have a lockdown.  Experts predicted that it would have...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 5, 2020)

Sweden has one of the worst death rates in the world.  

I honestly have no idea why anyone without severe brain damage would brag about how they have handled this.


----------



## Flopper (May 5, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > WEATHER53 said:
> ...


Of course no one is starving now or rioting because people see this as temporary.  However, it this temporary becomes the new norm, society will tear itself apart.  The government can not continue to support the growing millions of people out of work and growing number of businesses that are failing.  Opening up the country is not really an option, we have to do it.  However, we have to realize that when we do the number of new cases and deaths are going to rise as people become more relaxed with social distancing, masks, and workplace restrictions. I expect by the Fall we will have schools open and sporting events and concerts bring millions of people into very close contact and with it tens of thousands of new cases a day and the resulting deaths.  As Fauci explained, if you have procedures that reduces the rate of increase of new cases and you stop those procedures, then you're going to have an increasing rate of new cases.  It's not rocket science.   I wonder how the country is going to handle a second wave in the Fall and winter months.  I doubt people and businesses are going to be as cooperative as they were this Spring.


----------



## Gracie (May 5, 2020)

Meanwhile, food is going to be scarce. Funny, and not haha funny, how all of a sudden this "flu" affects meat/poultry industries. I thought those who worked in them had to wear PPE and other protective gear what with all the blood and bacteria flying around as animals are slaughtered. Now they are at risk of catching covid? How? Did they stop wearing protective gear or is this just another excuse to cause fear and hoarding?


----------



## U2Edge (May 5, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > sarahgop said:
> ...



In TAIWAN, children still go to school, and restaurants are still open. Despite being opened like this, there are still restrictions. Everyone has mask on in public. There are no large gatherings like sporting events or concerts. But much of the economy is open. 

What TAIWAN has, which most of the world does not, is large team that tests and does contact tracing, in order to find and isolate the virus. This allows them to remain relatively open without having to worry about a large outbreak. Restrictions are still very high on anyone entering the country. That will remain until the virus burns itself out worldwide or vaccine is developed. 

TAIWAN has saved their public health and economy while most of the rest of the world has FAILED in both regards, especially the United States. TAIWAN is not going to let go of that, because it would be to costly economically and in terms of health. 

Over 99% of the population of TAIWAN will NEVER get infected. TAIWAN is the gold standard for fighting a global pandemic and if TRUMP had done what TAIWAN did on January 20, 2020, the United States would be in a similar position today. 


Australia, New Zealand and South Korea are on the road to where TAIWAN is currently. More than 80% of the people in each country have recovered from the virus, and there was relatively small penetration of the virus into each country. Australia and New Zealand are doing so well, that they are considering opening travel between their two countries once they reach certain goals and conditions with regards to virus numbers. They have testing, and contact tracing capacity that will allow them to open up without risking a significant outbreak of infections. 

South Korea, a country of 50 million people never had to close many things down that other countries did because they had widespread testing and contact tracing. They have been able to hold total infections below 11,000 and have held the number of deaths below 260. 

The overwhelming majority of these people in these countries will never get coronavirus because the government acted EARLY unlike Donald Trump who sat around making jokes and did essentially nothing until late March when it was too late.


----------



## U2Edge (May 5, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



There is no proof yet that getting infected confers immunity. Sweden has the 9th highest death rate in the world, and is the last country anyone would want to follow in terms of fighting this pandemic. 

*TAIWAN only has 6 deaths from this pandemic. No one in TAIWAN has died from this pandemic in a month. Oh, and TAIWAN has 24 million people compared to only 10 million for Sweden. TAIWAN also has an older population and is the 12 most densely populated country in the world. Challenges that Sweden did not have to deal with. *


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 5, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > U2Edge said:
> ...



They will all eventually be exposed.  

You are delusional.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 5, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Sweden has one of the worst death rates in the world.
> 
> I honestly have no idea why anyone without severe brain damage would brag about how they have handled this.



Why don't you write the WHO and tell them.  They have praised Sweden for their handling of this.


----------



## U2Edge (May 5, 2020)

Flopper said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



Opinion polls show that 60% to 80% of people across the country support the lockdowns and restrictions. The government can continue to support the 1/3 of the labor force that is not able to work. It was the Government spending that kept the United States going from 1930 to 1945, for 15 years. The country is far wealthier today than it was in the 1930s and 1940s, so the ability of the government to support a lockdown is even greater. 

More importantly, opening a stadium, arena, restaurant, gym, or some particular non-essential store, does not mean people are going to run out and go to those things. Consumers decide whether any opening will make money, and if the consumer decides its NOT SAFE, the business can open, but they are not going to turn a profit. 

As for next fall and winter, I don't think things are going to be very open unless its been proven to be safe. If infections and deaths sky rocket, people will hunker down again. Most people support the lockdowns and they will indeed hunker down after opening up, if it proves not to be safe. 

Fighting this pandemic is not going to be a sprint, its going to be marathon.


----------



## U2Edge (May 5, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



When will they all be exposed to the virus in Taiwan? Please give us all your date. I'm waiting.


----------



## U2Edge (May 5, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Sweden has one of the worst death rates in the world.
> ...


The WHO dismissed the virus early on. TAIWAN took responsibility and complete ignored what the WHO said. Pay attention to TAIWAN's SCIENCE anti-pandemic team. They know what their doing, NOT WHO.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 5, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > U2Edge said:
> ...



You'll wait until they open up.

Oh, and you claimed we would not be infected if Trump has shut down earlier.  I've always wondered how you could be so stupid as to make such a stupid claim.  You have nothing to prove it.  If you plan to point to Taiwan....save your breath.


----------



## U2Edge (May 5, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



Every school in the United States is closed and mostly only essential services are operating. So that's not true.


----------



## U2Edge (May 5, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



No, please give us all the date by which time everyone in TAIWAN will be infected. If your so sure of this, you should know and have a date. TAIWAN is already relatively open, because unlike the IDIOT TRUMP, they restricted travel into TAIWAN back on January 20, 2020. That prevented the virus from penetrating deeply into the population and allowed testing and contacting tracing to control any leaks. 

In TAIWAN, restaurants and schools are still open. 

But please, give us your date for when everyone in TAIWAN will be infected. Not even the 1918 pandemic infected everyone. About 1/3 of the global population was infected.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 5, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...





U2Edge said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > U2Edge said:
> ...



Home Depot/Lowes/Ace/Nail Salons/Take out restaraunts/Golf Courses/Tennis Courts/Tire Stores/Gas Stations/Bakery's/etc. etc. etc.  all essential services.....


----------



## U2Edge (May 5, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



Ahh, I see that makes up the vast majority of Americans, especially the labor force. Anyone that can work from home is doing so. That makes up 37% of the labor force. Another 25% of the labor force goes into work because their job is an essential service that can't be done from home. The remaining 1/3 of the labor force is out of work. *So 75% of the labor force is at home, either working from home, or unemployed. *

Also a restaurant restricted to take out is by definition on lockdown. Most of these restaurants had to lay off 75% of their employees even though their still open for take out.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 5, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> They will all eventually be exposed.


Nah, they won't.

But you nuts will say they were anyway. Let's not pretend your opinions rely on evidence.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 5, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Sweden has one of the worst death rates in the world.
> ...


yes, but Sweden relies on voluntary compliance. As they have an citizenry that is highly educated , this works. this is not going to work in America, where we have far too many stupid people. They also just close businesses that don't observe the guidelines. Do that here, and Billy Bob and his 47 uncle cousins will bring their assault rifles to the town hall.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 5, 2020)

Learn to read dumbshit.

I said exposed.


U2Edge said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > U2Edge said:
> ...



Yes, I see them outside their houses at the park and in large congregation on driveways.

I also see them at WalMart and Home Depot, Lowes, Michaels and even in hotels.

I see their kids playing together out front for hours on end.

They are really locked down.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 5, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Learn to read dumbshit.
> 
> I said exposed.
> 
> ...


And now you know why this country of dumbasses won't succeed using Sweden's strategy.And we can largely thank Trump for that.


----------



## Pogo (May 5, 2020)

End-of-day totals, May 4.  Russia and Brazil now 2nd and 3rd respectively in the spread of infection after the US.  We now have more Coronavirus infections than the next six countries _combined_.

We've now surpassed 72,000 deaths and are on the verge of one and a quarter million known infections.  We passed Italia in infection density a few days ago.



Country,
OtherTotal
CasesNew
CasesTotal
DeathsNew
DeathsTotal
RecoveredActive
CasesSerious,
CriticalTot Cases/
1M popDeaths/
1M popTotal
TestsTests/
1M popWorld3,643,271+79,582252,241+4,0961,194,7382,196,29249,63946732.4USA1,212,835+24,71369,921+1,324188,027954,88716,0503,6642117,462,43122,545Spain248,301+1,17925,428+164151,63371,2402,2545,3115441,932,45541,332Italy211,938+1,22129,079+19582,87999,9801,4793,5054812,191,40336,244UK190,584+3,98528,734+288N/A161,5061,5592,8074231,291,59119,026France169,462+76925,201+30651,37192,8903,6962,5963861,100,22816,856Germany166,152+4886,993+127132,70026,4591,9491,983832,547,05230,400Russia145,268+10,5811,356+7618,095125,8172,30099594,300,00029,465Turkey127,659+1,6143,461+6468,16656,0321,3841,514411,171,13813,886Brazil108,266+7,1197,343+31845,81555,1088,31850935339,5521,597Iran98,647+1,2236,277+7479,37912,9912,6761,17475508,2886,052China82,880+34,63377,76648133583Canada60,772+1,2983,854+17226,01730,9015571,610102919,36824,359


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 5, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Sweden has one of the worst death rates in the world.
> ...



Why don't you pull your head out of your ass and look at the actual numbers.  They have one of the worst death rates in the world.  How in the flying fuck are you THAT stupid that you look at their death rate and think that they're doing great?  Go ahead and explain that one to us.

The numbers are right there for everyone to see.  Deal with it.

And while you're at it, go ahead and explain to us how you plan on mitigating the high population density of New York City.  You never got around to that one either.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (May 5, 2020)

MY FAVORITE BAR was OPEN !
Ha!

Great dump 
Like this post ...herp 



			https://www.reuters.com/article/us-health-coronavirus-france/after-retesting-samples-french-hospital-discovers-covid-19-case-from-december-idUyouSKBN22G20L?il=0
		










						Coronavirus crisis: Le Pen accuses Macron downplaying of face masks & test kits shortages
					

FRENCH right winger Marine Le Pen on Sunday accused the centrist government of downplaying the coronavirus threat, saying it was scrambling to cover up the fact it had been woefully unprepared for the deadly outbreak.




					www.express.co.uk
				












						EIGHT police officers ignore social distancing to question woman
					

A photo showed the group of officers surrounding the middle-aged woman at Fawkner Park in South Yarra on Sunday around 4pm.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				












						"We’re watching you": Chicago mayor says city will cite, arrest those ignoring stay-at-home order
					

Chicago Mayor Lori Lightfoot said on Friday that the police will issue citations and possibly arrest residents who are not following the stay-at-home orders.




					disrn.com
				












						NYC PBA Calls Out 'Cowards Who Run This City,' Wants NYPD to Stop Policing Social Distancing
					

"As the weather heats up and the pandemic continues to unravel our social fabric, police officers should be allowed to focus on our core public safety mission. If we don't, the city will fall apart before our eyes."




					legalinsurrection.com
				




Reusable feed bags spread the swine flu to the hogs 
Spot the gaybow spreading kungfluhepititusaids carrying his reusable fag bag like a ladies pocket book
Not only do dirty rag bags spread disease it triggers estrogen release in some "men"









						Rural Oregon Sheriff Announces County Businesses Will Reopen. His Statement is Glorious.
					






					pjmedia.com


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (May 5, 2020)




----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 6, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



The reason for the high death rate was explained, in part.

But, even without that, they seem happy to risk it and not live in fear.

Go hid in your mothers basement if you are that worried, but fuck you for locking the rest of us down.  

Got that...fuck you and anyone who looks like you.

Explain it to you...don't need to.  It's all there for you to see.  By all appeareances they have peaked.





So, they are doing well.

And active cases are actually declining.  Wish we could say that.

As for mitigating population density.....I've simply asked if New York is going to try anything or if they are going to to continue to die.  Simple question.  If I lived there....I sure as fuck would be trying to get out.

They had another "better day".  But others in the Northeast picked up the slack to keep our numbers at the top.  

Dumbshits.


----------



## U2Edge (May 6, 2020)

*TOTAL NUMBER AND DAILY RATE OF INCREASE IN CORONAVIRUS INFECTIONS BY DATE:*

March 24, 2020 - United States - 54,916
March 25, 2020 - United States - 68,489 - 24.7% increase
March 26, 2020 - United States - 85,594 - 24.97% increase
March 27, 2020 - United States - 104,256 - 21.8% increase
March 28, 2020 - United States - 123,776 - 18.7% increase
March 29, 2020 - United States - 142,224 - 14.9% increase
March 30, 2020 - United States - 164,266 - 15.5% increase
March 31, 2020 - United States - 188,578 - 14.8% increase
April 1, 2020 - United States - 215,300 - 14.2% increase
April 2, 2020 - United States - 245,193 - 13.9% increase
April 3, 2020 - United States - 277,475 - 13.2% increase
April 4, 2020 - United States - 311,635 - 12.3% increase
April 5, 2020 - United States - 336,830 - 8.1% increase
April 6, 2020 - United States - 367,629 - 9.1% increase
April 7, 2020 - United States - 400,540 - 9.0% increase
April 8, 2020 - United States - 435,160 - 8.6% increase
April 9, 2020 - United States - 468,895 - 7.8% increase
April 10, 2020 - United States - 502,876 - 7.3% increase
April 11, 2020 - United States - 533,115 - 6.0% increase
April 12, 2020 - United States - 560,433 - 5.1% increase
April 13, 2020 - United States - 587,155 - 4.8% increase
April 14, 2020 - United States - 614,246 - 4.6% increase
April 15, 2020 - United States - 644,089 - 4.9% increase
April 16, 2020 - United States - 678,144 - 5.3% increase
April 17, 2020 - United States - 710,272 - 4.7% increase
April 18, 2020 - United States - 738,923 - 4.0% increase
April 19, 2020 - United States - 764,265 - 3.4% increase
April 20, 2020 - United States - 792,913 - 3.8% increase
April 21, 2020 - United States - 819,175 - 3.3% increase
April 22, 2020 - United States - 849,092 - 3.7% increase
April 23, 2020 - United States - 886,709 - 4.4% increase
April 24, 2020 - United States - 925,758 - 4.4% increase
April 25, 2020 - United States - 960,896 - 3.8% increase
April 26, 2020 - United States - 987,322 - 2.8% increase
April 27, 2020 - United States - 1,010,507 - 2.4% increase
April 28, 2020 - United States - 1,035,765 - 2.5% increase
April 29, 2020 - United States - 1,064,572 - 2.8% increase
April 30, 2020 - United States - 1,095,210 - 2.9% increase
May 1, 2020 - United States - 1,131,492 - 3.3% increase
May 2, 2020 - United States - 1,160,838 - 2.6% increase
May 3, 2020 - United States - 1,188,122 - 2.4% increase
May 4, 2020 - United States - 1,212,955 - 2.1% increase
May 5, 2020 - United States - 1,237,761 - 2.1% increase


*TOTAL NUMBER AND DAILY RATE OF INCREASE IN CORONAVIRUS DEATHS BY DATE:*

March 26, 2020 - United States - 1,000
April 6, 2020 - United States - 10,000 - 900% increase
April 19, 2020 - United States - 40,000 - 300% increase
April 23, 2020 - United States - 50,243 - 25.6% increase
April 24, 2020 - United States - 52,217 - 3.9% increase
April 25, 2020 - United States - 54,265 - 3.9% increase
April 26, 2020 - United States - 55,415 - 2.1% increase
April 27, 2020 - United States - 56,803 - 2.5% increase
April 28, 2020 - United States - 59,266 - 4.3% increase
April 29, 2020 - United States - 61,669 - 4.1% increase
April 30, 2020 - United States - 63,861 - 3.6% increase
May 1, 2020 - United States - 65,776 - 3.0% increase
May 2, 2020 - United States - 67,448 - 2.5% increase
May 3, 2020 - United States - 68,598 - 1.7% increase
May 4, 2020 - United States - 69,925 - 1.9% increase
May 5, 2020 - United States - 72,275 - 3.7% increase


----------



## U2Edge (May 6, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



The only Dumbshits are those that are willing to AID the pandemic by becoming willing hosts for it to spread through their behavior of refusing to lockdown and social distance. The spring breakers who crowded in beaches in Florida are regarded as idiots, spreaders and killers for what they did and rightly so.

Anyone unwilling to lockdown or social distance should ask themselves how many people they will sicken and kill because of their behavior. Isolation is what stops this virus from spreading and killing people. People unwilling to isolate are helping the virus destroy the country and the planet. They are traitors to their communities, their country, and the human race.

Oh and by the way, only four EU countries now have a greater infection rate per capita than the United States. Luxembourg, Belgium, Spain and Ireland. Your whole idea that the Trump was doing better than the 27 countries of the EU with regard to this pandemic has gone up in smoke completely.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (May 6, 2020)

Reuters. yanked thier report of the frogs treating covid cases in dec

French scientists have identified the earliest-known case of COVID-19 in the nation: a patient who was treated in a hospital near Paris in December, an indication that the virus has been spreading across the world for far longer than had previously been known.

The doctors from the Groupe Hospitalier Paris Seine in Saint-Denis said a sample taken from a 42-year-old fishmonger, admitted to the emergency room on Dec. 27, had tested positive for the coronavirus.

The man reported coughing up blood, a headache and a fever. He was eventually admitted to the intensive care unit, though he recovered and was discharged on Dec. 29.

The discovery dramatically alters the timeline of the coronavirus, which has been responsible for more than 3.5 million confirmed COVID-19 cases around the world, including 169,000 in France, as well as more than a quarter-million deaths. The man's admission to the hospital came four days before the first reports of a cluster of unusual pneumonia cases in Wuhan, China, the epicenter of the outbreak. 

The earlier date means it is likely the coronavirus had been spreading around the globe for weeks or months before it was identified by Chinese scientists in the cluster of abnormal pneumonia cases in Wuhan.








						French scientists discover nation treated coronavirus patient in December
					

French scientists have identified the earliest-known case of COVID-19 in the nation: a patient who was treated in a hospital near Paris in December, an indication that the virus has been spreading across the world for far longer than had pr




					thehill.com
				






One from cbs 









						French doctors find coronavirus case from month before virus was believed to have been in Europe
					

The man who was treated in December for pneumonia told French broadcaster BFMTV that to his knowledge, he had not been to China and was not in contact with anyone who had been there.




					www.cbsnews.com


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (May 6, 2020)

The spiciest of spice 
Holy shit lol I'm sure they banned him


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (May 6, 2020)




----------



## Deplorable Yankee (May 6, 2020)

New woodpile with a link to sumthin I already posted backs few pages 

Enjoy 
All links highlighted 

 Peter Grant at Bayou Renaissance Man mentions the unmentionable in his essay, Bailing out the states: the momentum and the prospect for violence builds. Excerpts:



> > If their residents find that government largesse is no longer flowing; and if they believe that they're entitled to such largesse; then they're going to get out of control and try to take what they want. The results are likely to be catastrophic for law and order, and civil society.
> > I think the ordinary people of America realize this. After all, that's why they bought more guns in March than any other month in previous US history. They're getting ready to defend what's theirs—and I believe they're right in anticipating the need to do so...
> > You want to know why my friends want me to upgrade their rifles? You want to know why I've been warning about COVID-19 as a threat to personal security, and suggesting ways to keep your shooting skills honed, even during the lockdown? ... Look no further.


Next



> Aesop does some "napkin math", urges we all calm down, and makes recommendations, at Raconteur Report. Excerpts:
> 
> 
> > An endless total lockdown kills healthcare by giving them no patients. No lockdown kills it by giving them too many. Both extremes kill healthcare for everyone. Something between those two extremes is therefore called for...
> ...


Next



> John Wilder looks at the downside of cheap oil, at Wilder, Wealthy and Wise. Excerpts:
> 
> 
> > The oil demand collapse will last for years, and will be in tandem with the economy. My bet? At least five years, if not a decade. A slowly moving economy doesn’t need as much fuel since you don’t have the money to drive, anyway...
> > But what happens when things start to get better, people start to drive more, and economies around the world begin to try growing again? All the drilling rigs are put up. All the drillers are doing other things. The companies that used to drill and frack the shale are gone.


Next



> James Dakin at Bison Prepper emphasizes and repeats the bedrock of preparing—food. Excerpts:
> 
> 
> > You need food security, and you need it now. The guns and ammo are only there to protect your food. No one prolongs the lock down as food is destroyed rather than shipped and processed, no one, unless they are trying to hurt you...
> > Buy food. Do it now, and stop playing with all the other Prepper Toys. Stock that crap deep. This won't be over anytime soon. I still think you need to buy and preferably move to junk land. If the food distribution chains are failing, why would you think the economic system will stay in place? That means no job, ever again, to pay rent.


Next



> Anthony Davies and James Harrigan at the Foundation for Economic Education say, "in times of crisis, people want someone to do something, and don’t want to hear about tradeoffs".
> 
> 
> > Our daily actions prove that none of us believes that “if it saves just one life” is a reasonable basis for making decisions. Yet, when a threat like the coronavirus emerges, we go looking for an imaginary cure that will save lives without tradeoffs...
> > The uncomfortable truth is that no policy can save lives; it can only trade lives. Good policies result in a net positive tradeoff. But we have no idea whether the tradeoff is a net positive until we take a sober look at the cost of saving lives. And we can’t do that until we stop with the “if it saves just one life” nonsense.


Next



> From Zero Hedge:
> 
> 
> > April is slated to be the worst month on record for U.S. auto sales. Edmunds forecasts that just 633,260 new cars and trucks will be sold in the U.S. for an estimated seasonally adjusted annual rate of 7.7 million. This reflects a 52.5% decrease in sales from April 2019, and a 36.6% decrease from March 2020.


Next



> The Z Man reminds us the left is "A Racket, A Cult And A Corporation". Excerpts:
> 
> 
> > Ideologues do not need a practical motive like money or power. In fact, worldly goods are not motives for ideologues. Rather, they are means to an end. The ideologue seeks power and influence in order to advance his agenda, which often just means crushing his opponents...
> ...







__





						Woodpile Report
					





					www.woodpilereport.com


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 6, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> The reason for the high death rate was explained, in part.
> 
> But, even without that, they seem happy to risk it and not live in fear.
> 
> ...



That's it?  THAT was the best you could come up with?  People are dying over there in Sweden.  More people are dying there, per capita, than just about every other nation in the world.  How fucking stupid do you have to be to somehow think they're doing good?

If you're not a retard, you might see that deaths are bad.  Sweden has a lot of deaths.  Sweden is doing bad.  There you go.  How fucking hard is that?  

The numbers are right there for everyone to see.  Deal with it, moron.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 6, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



How many times are you going to repeat this.

We are opening up.  

Deal with it.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 6, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > The reason for the high death rate was explained, in part.
> ...



I don't need to deal with anything.

I value my freedom over the stupidity of hiding from a bug.

Spare me the typical left wing lectures.

Sweden never closed down.  They made some big mistakes.  They are now on the downward....unless you didn't read the graph which you didn't respond to because it might not fit your narrative.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 6, 2020)

Wonder where the Trump haters are with regards to population density.

New York is posting better numbers.  New Jersey is now dying faster.  Philly has jumped in the race for the lead.

So, New York will continue to act dense and die at rate such that South Dakota will never catch them because they' ll run out of live bodies.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 6, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



Right.  They are downward in active cases, which is good.

They are still one of the worst countries in the world in terms of death rates, which you still haven't figured out, is bad.

That's kind of what they're trying to prevent - people dying.  And they've done a terrible job of that compared to just about every other nation in the world.  Your dumb ass looks at their high death rate and thinks they're doing great, probably because you have severe brain damage.  At least that's the only possible explanation I have for you.  

The numbers don't lie.  Deal with it.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 6, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Wonder where the Trump haters are with regards to population density.
> 
> New York is posting better numbers.  New Jersey is now dying faster.  Philly has jumped in the race for the lead.
> 
> So, New York will continue to act dense and die at rate such that South Dakota will never catch them because they' ll run out of live bodies.



Maybe we should mitigate population density...somehow.

LoL


----------



## Pogo (May 6, 2020)

End-of-day totals for May 5.  Russia and Brazil still #s 2 and 3 in new cases discovered but Peru is #5 for the day.
US still leads them all with more than double any other country.



Country,
OtherTotal
CasesNew
CasesTotal
DeathsNew
DeathsTotal
RecoveredActive
CasesSerious,
CriticalTot Cases/
1M popDeaths/
1M popTotal
TestsTests/
1M popWorld3,724,518+81,247258,027+5,7871,240,7052,225,78649,25647833.1USA1,237,633+24,79872,271+2,350200,626964,73616,1793,7392187,727,81123,347Spain250,561+2,26025,613+185154,71870,2302,2545,3595481,932,45541,332Italy213,013+1,07529,315+23685,23198,4671,4273,5234852,246,66637,158UK194,990+4,40629,427+693N/A165,2191,5592,8724331,383,84220,385France170,551+1,08925,531+33052,73692,2843,4302,6133911,100,22816,856Germany167,007+8556,993135,10024,9141,9371,993832,547,05230,400Russia155,370+10,1021,451+9519,865134,0542,3001,065104,460,35730,564Turkey129,491+1,8323,520+5973,28552,6861,3381,535421,204,42114,281Brazil114,715+6,4497,921+57848,22158,5738,31854037339,5521,597Iran99,970+1,3236,340+6380,47513,1552,6851,19075519,5436,186China82,881+14,63377,85339529583Canada62,046+1,2744,043+18926,99331,0105021,644107940,56724,921Peru51,189+3,8171,444+10015,41334,3327091,55344406,57912,331


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 6, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Wonder where the Trump haters are with regards to population density.
> ...



Maybe not.....if high density areas want to continue business as usual, that is their business.  

They don't seem to think dying is such a big deal.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 6, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



Fuck you.

You can squawk all you want about the "death rate" and somebody might actually give a shit about what you have to say.

Sweden obviously doesn't.  What do they know that you don't know ?


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 6, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



Yea, Sweden is doing great!  You know, as long as you ignore all the people dying there.

You're a fucking idiot.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 6, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



You're the one who doesn't seem to think dying is such a big deal.  You think Sweden is doing great.  Like that makes perfect sense.  Because who cares about "death rates", right?

Facts are facts.  Deal with it.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 6, 2020)

New York City is doing great if you ignore their death rate.

lol


----------



## james bond (May 6, 2020)

Democrats scratched their heads and complained.  So what else is new?






*'Live and Let Die' blasts as Trump visits mask factory*

"As President Trump toured an N95 mask manufacturing plant in Phoenix on Tuesday, his visit through the facility was accompanied by a head-scratching musical soundtrack: the Paul McCartney-penned “Live and Let Die,” as performed by Guns 'N Roses.

The president and his entourage were touring a Honeywell factory that produces the masks, worn by medical workers to protect them from breathing in the deadly COVID-19 virus. Standing next to a green bin filled with hundreds of masks, a notably un-face-masked Trump watched an employee work as the music segued from the Animals' "House of the Rising Sun" into the song McCartney wrote and recorded for the James Bond film of the same name."









						'Live and Let Die' blasts as Trump visits mask factory
					

President Trump toured an N95 mask manufacturing plant Tuesday, with Guns N' Roses' "Live and Let Die" playing loudly in the background.




					www.yahoo.com
				




This is why Guns N'Roses were playing one of my movie theme songs, *Live and Let Die*, when POTUS DJT was touring the mask factory.  It's not about I live and they die that the Democrats like to complain about.  It's about...

Most people think...

"Its a song about how good things come and go and you just have to expect that move on."

I mean that's okay, but that is something so one would keep a good attitude.  And a good attitude is good.  You don't want to keep complaining and get over it.

"When you are young you think you can just strive for good life without hurting other peoples chances to do the same.

But as you grow older, you realise that in reality (due to limited amount of resources etc) what you gain is always away from other people and you are in fact competing for things. For example if one gets a job that means he/she got it OVER all the other people that didn't get so lucky.

So no, this song is not about killing. The message is that in order to get where you want, you have to stop feeling bad for the other people that tried and failed and be happy for your own success."









						Guns N' Roses - Live and Let Die Lyrics Meaning
					

What does Guns N' Roses's song Live and Let Die mean? We have the answer.




					www.lyricinterpretations.com
				




*Live and let live* is what the Democrats preach.  It means "an idiom in which expresses the idea that all should be able to live their lives in the manner they want to, regardless of what others may think of them."  However, when people do not end up getting things equally, then they're not happy about it.  They have to resort to socialism and it's not fair as the ones who work hard and think smart and come up with ideas and things that other people want do not get rewarded.  Instead, they take away from these people who became rich and and the Dems want give to those who have not worked that hard.  They just lived and let live.  Thus, America, it's okay to "Live and Let Die" as the James Bond movie states because we have POTUS Donald J. Trump now.





__





						Urban Dictionary: Live and Let Live
					

Live and Let Live is an idiom in which expresses the idea that all should be able to live their lives in the manner they want to, regardless of what other may think of them.




					www.urbandictionary.com
				




ETA:  If the Dems still do not get it, it means POTUS DJT just gave socialism the giant finger  .


----------



## WEATHER53 (May 6, 2020)

Serious/critical under 16,000 for first time in a long time and that category now down to 1.6% of all positive cases.
So we are STILL in panic shutdown over a 0.1% fatality rate for all the public and a 1.6% serious/critical for those with a positive response, the other 98. 4% of infecteds either never knew or had sniffles for a few days or were moderately ill.
These are the facts we should be operating from but MSM and liberal health freaks will discredit those facts from being accepted by the public
Test like damn fools if you wish, hysterically chasing the worst case boogeyman which has simply Never Existed and will not, while the true numbers continue to reveal themselves but can’t penetrate the abandonment of fact and reality currently imposed upon us.


----------



## Flopper (May 6, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Meanwhile, food is going to be scarce. Funny, and not haha funny, how all of a sudden this "flu" affects meat/poultry industries. I thought those who worked in them had to wear PPE and other protective gear what with all the blood and bacteria flying around as animals are slaughtered. Now they are at risk of catching covid? How? Did they stop wearing protective gear or is this just another excuse to cause fear and hoarding?


The coronavirus is a highly contagious respiratory virus, more so than the flu and is transmitted between humans with no scientific evidence that it can be transmitted from livestock to humans.  The common diseases in meat packing include  Leptospirosis, Campylobacter, Salmonella,and Cryptosporidium, all bacteria infections.  Protective gear for plant workers typically includes head covering, gloves, and aprons.  Masks may or may not be worn depending on plant rules.  In general, there are lots occasional safety measures in place in meat packing plants but since, highly contagious virus spread through air has not been a major problem, little or nothing has been done in the past to protect workers.

The problem the meat packing industry has is providing distances between workers.  Most workers work almost shoulder with each other.  If the plants put a 6 foot distance between each work, either the size of plants would have to be increased are the number workers and output reduced by at least one half of what it is now.


----------



## Flopper (May 6, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > U2Edge said:
> ...


I agree with a number of your statement however, I do not agree that governments can continue spending at the current rate, primarily to support failing businesses and out of work workers.  In just three months the federal government has added 3 trillion dollars to the debt and state and local governments are down a trillion dollars.  5 states could probably declare bankruptcy now and there's another dozen that aren't far behind.  Trump and the pharmaceutical companies seeking finances to develop vaccines and antivirals have been pushing the idea that a vaccine will be developed, tested and available by the end of this year.  Even if a vaccine is proven to work by end of the year, the manufacturing, distribution, and inoculation of 330 million Americans will take at least a year, probably a lot longer since most the worlds 8 billion people are going to be seeking that vaccine.  In other worlds, I think we are looking at two years of a new norm which will be opening and closing of businesses, reduced hours of operation, large gathering of people curtained, and high employment.  I expect the number of US deaths to exceed 500,000.  And that's provide we get a vaccine.


----------



## Flopper (May 6, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Wonder where the Trump haters are with regards to population density.
> 
> New York is posting better numbers.  New Jersey is now dying faster.  Philly has jumped in the race for the lead.
> 
> So, New York will continue to act dense and die at rate such that South Dakota will never catch them because they' ll run out of live bodies.


New Cases in New York have been in a down trend for about two weeks.  Take New York out of the picture and rest of country shows a steady up trend in new cases.  

Chicago and several other cities as well as rural towns that one month ago were unscathed are suddenly hot spots for the virus. It is rampaging through nursing homes, meatpacking plants and prisons, killing the medically vulnerable and the poor, and new outbreaks keep emerging in grocery stores, Walmarts or factories, not a good sign of what a full reopening of the economy will bring. 








						Decreasing New York curve disguises national coronavirus increase
					

Rachel Maddow shares graphics from the New York Times that show than when the decreasing coronavirus numbers in the New York metro area are extracted from U.S. coronavirus statistics it's clear that the rest of the nation is not experiencing the same downward trend.




					www.msnbc.com


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 6, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Wonder where the Trump haters are with regards to population density.
> ...



And that is going to happen regardless.

This pipe dream we are to eradicate it is just that....a dream.

Our testing situation is awful.


----------



## Flopper (May 6, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...


If Trump really understood the need for testing and approached it will the zeal he has shown for blaming others for the lack of management of the epidemic, we would have plenty of testing in every state.   The president sets the tone of a response to national problem in his administration and to a great extent in the states.   Regardless of who's the president, he sets the course of ship of state.


----------



## Gracie (May 6, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Meanwhile, food is going to be scarce. Funny, and not haha funny, how all of a sudden this "flu" affects meat/poultry industries. I thought those who worked in them had to wear PPE and other protective gear what with all the blood and bacteria flying around as animals are slaughtered. Now they are at risk of catching covid? How? Did they stop wearing protective gear or is this just another excuse to cause fear and hoarding?
> ...


flacaltenn ....when are we getting the INFORMATIVE button back?? Cuz this post sure needs one!


----------



## Pogo (May 6, 2020)

The current stats chart sorted by current "New Cases" (for the day) shows where the new activity is soaring ---
Brazil, Russia, Peru, India, Saudi Arabia are the countries where a week or two ago there was little noise.  Europe is not out of the woods but they're being eclipsed.  With the exception of the UK which has had a string of bad numbers.  The chart goes down to Italy to demonstrate how many countries have surpassed it in current activity.



Country,
OtherTotal
CasesNew
CasesTotal
DeathsNew
DeathsTotal
RecoveredActive
CasesSerious,
CriticalTot Cases/
1M popDeaths/
1M popTotal
TestsTests/
1M popWorld3,818,779+94,261264,810+6,7841,295,0682,258,90148,20849034.0USA1,262,875+25,24274,794+2,523208,799979,28215,8213,8152267,978,33124,104Brazil126,148+11,4338,566+64551,37066,2128,31859340339,5521,597Russia165,929+10,5591,537+8621,327143,0652,3001,137114,633,73131,752UK201,101+6,11130,076+649N/A170,6811,5592,9624431,448,01021,330France174,191+3,64025,809+27853,97294,4103,1472,6693951,100,22816,856Peru54,817+3,6281,533+8917,52735,7577171,66346429,45813,025India52,987+3,5871,785+9215,33135,8713811,276,781925Spain253,682+3,12125,857+244159,35968,4662,0755,4265531,932,45541,332Turkey131,744+2,2533,584+6478,20249,9581,2781,562421,234,72414,640Saudi Arabia31,938+1,687209+96,78324,9461379176389,65911,193Iran101,650+1,6806,418+7881,58713,6452,7351,21076531,2756,325Canada63,496+1,4504,232+18928,17131,0935021,682112973,55825,795Italy214,457+1,44429,684+36993,24591,5281,3333,5474912,310,92938,221


----------



## Pogo (May 6, 2020)

End of day May 6.  We're on the verge of 75,000 dead and one million active cases.  We have about five times as many cases as the next closest country (Spain).  Tellingly we registered more than a quarter of the world's new cases today.



Country,
OtherTotal
CasesNew
CasesTotal
DeathsNew
DeathsTotal
RecoveredActive
CasesSerious,
CriticalTot Cases/
1M popDeaths/
1M popTotal
TestsTests/
1M popWorld3,819,843+95,325264,837+6,8111,299,2622,255,74448,21449034.0USA1,263,092+25,45974,799+2,528212,981975,31215,8273,8162268,005,43524,185Spain253,682+3,12125,857+244159,35968,4662,0755,4265531,932,45541,332Italy214,457+1,44429,684+36993,24591,5281,3333,5474912,310,92938,221UK201,101+6,11130,076+649N/A170,6811,5592,9624431,448,01021,330France174,191+3,64025,809+27853,97294,4103,1472,6693951,100,22816,856Germany168,162+1,1557,275+282137,69623,1911,8842,007872,755,77032,891Russia165,929+10,5591,537+8621,327143,0652,3001,137114,633,73131,752Turkey131,744+2,2533,584+6478,20249,9581,2781,562421,234,72414,640Brazil126,611+11,8968,588+66751,37066,6538,31859640339,5521,597Iran101,650+1,6806,418+7881,58713,6452,7351,21076531,2756,325China82,883+24,63377,91133926583Canada63,496+1,4504,232+18928,17131,0935021,682112973,55825,795Peru54,817+3,6281,533+8917,52735,7577171,66346429,45813,025


----------



## U2Edge (May 6, 2020)

Flopper said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



The United States has over 90 Trillion dollars of wealth. Provided we go back to the top marginal tax rates in World War II which were over 90%, as well as raise taxes on property and capital gains, end all loopholes, the government will be able to pay the tab for many years to come. This is a disaster and disasters involve fighting for survival and other extreme measures. Other countries around the world with far less wealth to population ratio's already have more extensive measures in place to support their people.


----------



## U2Edge (May 7, 2020)

*TOTAL NUMBER AND DAILY RATE OF INCREASE IN CORONAVIRUS INFECTIONS BY DATE:*

March 24, 2020 - United States - 54,916
March 25, 2020 - United States - 68,489 - 24.7% increase
March 26, 2020 - United States - 85,594 - 24.97% increase
March 27, 2020 - United States - 104,256 - 21.8% increase
March 28, 2020 - United States - 123,776 - 18.7% increase
March 29, 2020 - United States - 142,224 - 14.9% increase
March 30, 2020 - United States - 164,266 - 15.5% increase
March 31, 2020 - United States - 188,578 - 14.8% increase
April 1, 2020 - United States - 215,300 - 14.2% increase
April 2, 2020 - United States - 245,193 - 13.9% increase
April 3, 2020 - United States - 277,475 - 13.2% increase
April 4, 2020 - United States - 311,635 - 12.3% increase
April 5, 2020 - United States - 336,830 - 8.1% increase
April 6, 2020 - United States - 367,629 - 9.1% increase
April 7, 2020 - United States - 400,540 - 9.0% increase
April 8, 2020 - United States - 435,160 - 8.6% increase
April 9, 2020 - United States - 468,895 - 7.8% increase
April 10, 2020 - United States - 502,876 - 7.3% increase
April 11, 2020 - United States - 533,115 - 6.0% increase
April 12, 2020 - United States - 560,433 - 5.1% increase
April 13, 2020 - United States - 587,155 - 4.8% increase
April 14, 2020 - United States - 614,246 - 4.6% increase
April 15, 2020 - United States - 644,089 - 4.9% increase
April 16, 2020 - United States - 678,144 - 5.3% increase
April 17, 2020 - United States - 710,272 - 4.7% increase
April 18, 2020 - United States - 738,923 - 4.0% increase
April 19, 2020 - United States - 764,265 - 3.4% increase
April 20, 2020 - United States - 792,913 - 3.8% increase
April 21, 2020 - United States - 819,175 - 3.3% increase
April 22, 2020 - United States - 849,092 - 3.7% increase
April 23, 2020 - United States - 886,709 - 4.4% increase
April 24, 2020 - United States - 925,758 - 4.4% increase
April 25, 2020 - United States - 960,896 - 3.8% increase
April 26, 2020 - United States - 987,322 - 2.8% increase
April 27, 2020 - United States - 1,010,507 - 2.4% increase
April 28, 2020 - United States - 1,035,765 - 2.5% increase
April 29, 2020 - United States - 1,064,572 - 2.8% increase
April 30, 2020 - United States - 1,095,210 - 2.9% increase
May 1, 2020 - United States - 1,131,492 - 3.3% increase
May 2, 2020 - United States - 1,160,838 - 2.6% increase
May 3, 2020 - United States - 1,188,122 - 2.4% increase
May 4, 2020 - United States - 1,212,955 - 2.1% increase
May 5, 2020 - United States - 1,237,761 - 2.1% increase
May 6, 2020 - United States - 1,263,183 - 2.1% increase


*TOTAL NUMBER AND DAILY RATE OF INCREASE IN CORONAVIRUS DEATHS BY DATE:*

March 26, 2020 - United States - 1,000
April 6, 2020 - United States - 10,000 - 900% increase
April 19, 2020 - United States - 40,000 - 300% increase
April 23, 2020 - United States - 50,243 - 25.6% increase
April 24, 2020 - United States - 52,217 - 3.9% increase
April 25, 2020 - United States - 54,265 - 3.9% increase
April 26, 2020 - United States - 55,415 - 2.1% increase
April 27, 2020 - United States - 56,803 - 2.5% increase
April 28, 2020 - United States - 59,266 - 4.3% increase
April 29, 2020 - United States - 61,669 - 4.1% increase
April 30, 2020 - United States - 63,861 - 3.6% increase
May 1, 2020 - United States - 65,776 - 3.0% increase
May 2, 2020 - United States - 67,448 - 2.5% increase
May 3, 2020 - United States - 68,598 - 1.7% increase
May 4, 2020 - United States - 69,925 - 1.9% increase
May 5, 2020 - United States - 72,275 - 3.7% increase
May 6, 2020 - United States - 74,807 - 3.5% increase


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 7, 2020)

Infection rate of those tested.

4/3:  39.7%
4/4:  20.2%
4/7:  19.3%
4/10:  19.7%
4/11:  20.0%
4/13:  19.8%
4/14:  20.0%
4/15:  19.8%
4/19:  19.8%
4/20:  19.7%
4/21:  19.6%
4/22:  19.6%
4/23:  18.7%
4/26:  18.1% 
4/28:  17.5% 
4/29:  17.3%
5/1:  16.9% 
5/4:  16.3% 
5/6:  15.8%

We got about 800,000 tests done in the last two days.  That's great.  In the last two days, we've done 10% of all of our tests.  

We really messed up early on not having sufficient tests available to people, despite what Trump said.  We've been paying the price ever since.  

As we get more and more tests in, we'll continue to see the number of new cases increase.  But the good news is that the infection rate among those tested is continuing to decrease.  Slowly, but consistently.  

Keep testing.  That's how we're going to get this thing under control.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (May 7, 2020)

Daniel Horowitz

*✔*@RMConservative
https://twitter.com/RMConservative/status/1258229516612370432

89% of #covid19 deaths in Minnesota on Tuesday were in long term care facilities. This is a massive scandal on so many levels that we are locking everyone down and pretending the death numbers are across the board https://www.twincities.com/2020/05/05/tuesday-coronavirus-update-24-of-27-new-minnesota-deaths-were-in-long-term-care/ … #ReopenAmericaNow #ProtectNursingHomes



*Tuesday coronavirus update: 24 of 27 new Minnesota deaths were in long-term care, ICU numbers...*
The state of Minnesota reported 27 COVID-related deaths on Tuesday, including 24 in long-term care facilities, and a new high of more than 180 infected patients in intensive care. With statewide te…
twincities.com


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (May 7, 2020)

__





						Oregon gov cancels Independence Day
					






					coldfury.com
				




Uh boy...


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (May 7, 2020)

__





						Loading…
					





					plandemicmovie.com
				




*COMING SUMMER 2020
Prior to the completion of the full-length documentary we'll be releasing a series of vignettes. The first installment features renowned scientist, Judy Mikovits PHD.*

 In an effort to bypass the gatekeepers of free speech, we invite you to download this interview by simply clicking the button below, then uploading directly to all of your favorite platforms.

Download safe at link


----------



## Flopper (May 7, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...


Yeah, the eradication boat sailed away in Jan and Feb.  Today, if we had testing capability  to test most of the public accompanied by contact tracing we could eliminate a lot the cases but you're correct, it's too late to eradicate the virus.  Now, eradication of the virus will only happen with attainment of herd immunity, assuming it exist and a vaccine and that's going to take a few years.


----------



## Flopper (May 7, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Infection rate of those tested.
> 
> 4/3:  39.7%
> 4/4:  20.2%
> ...


Testing is just the first step of the plan.  It has to be followed by contact tracing, testing contacts, and quarantine.  The more we do, the less cases we will have and the more confidence consumers and business will have in the economy and the safety of working, shopping, entertainment,  dinning, and participation in large group activities.  This is by far the best way to open up the economy and keeping it open.  If testing and tracing contacts had been a top priority in mid January, there would have been no need for orders to shutdown businesses and schools, and to say at home.


----------



## Pogo (May 7, 2020)

Totals at end of day May 7.  Russia, Brazil, Peru, India, Saudi Arabia and Pakistan are seeing crazy increases.  They are #s 2, 3, 5, 6, 9 and 13 respectively in new cases.  Mexico had a bad day too.




Country,
OtherTotal
CasesNew
CasesTotal
DeathsNew
DeathsTotal
RecoveredActive
CasesSerious,
CriticalTot Cases/
1M popDeaths/
1M popTotal
TestsTests/
1M popWorld3,913,643+96,261270,426+5,5891,341,0222,302,19548,96250234.7USA1,292,623+29,53176,928+2,129217,250998,44516,9953,9052328,297,56225,068Spain256,855+3,17326,070+213163,91966,8662,0755,4945581,932,45541,332Italy215,858+1,40129,958+27496,27689,6241,3113,5704952,381,28839,385UK206,715+5,61430,615+539N/A175,7561,5593,0454511,534,53322,605Russia177,160+11,2311,625+8823,803151,7322,3001,214114,803,19232,913France174,791+60025,987+17855,02793,7772,9612,6783981,384,63321,213Germany169,430+1,2687,392+117139,90022,1381,8232,022882,755,77032,891Brazil135,693+9,0829,188+60055,35071,1558,31863843339,5521,597Turkey133,721+1,9773,641+5782,98447,0961,2601,586431,265,11915,000Iran103,135+1,4856,486+6882,74413,9052,7281,22877544,7026,485China82,885+24,63377,95729523583Canada64,922+1,4264,408+17628,97231,5425021,7201171,005,29426,636Peru58,526+3,7091,627+9418,38838,5117221,77549448,02013,588India56,351+3,3641,889+10416,77637,6864111,357,413984Belgium51,420+6398,415+7612,98030,0255384,437726493,32542,566


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (May 8, 2020)

*…What Beijing forgets, or can’t allow itself to understand, is that it was easy for the West to sweep Tianneman and a few thousand dead Chinese under the rug as there was all that money still to be made. It’s much more difficult to do that after years of getting ripped off by the PRC and when the dead are in our own countries.”


– Stephen Green, here*





__





						Instapundit  » Blog Archive   » WELL, THEY SHOULD BE: The Chinese government is worried global anti-China sentiment is at its highes…
					






					pjmedia.com
				













						The Chinese government is worried global anti-China sentiment is at its highest since Tiananmen Square
					

The mounting global backlash against China stemming from the country's handling the early days of the coronavirus pandemic has apparently registered with Beijing's political leaders, Reuters reports. An internal report drawn up by the China Institutes of Contemporary International found that...




					theweek.com


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (May 8, 2020)

Spring 2020 Economic Forecast: A deep and uneven recession, an uncertain recovery
					

The coronavirus pandemic represents a major shock for the global and EU economies, with very severe socio-economic consequences.




					ec.europa.eu
				




I  called euro disintegration the minute the Brits said no to the euro note lol

I gave it 15 to 20 years ....they made it longer than i I thought they would.

A half assed chink kung  fuckin flu sets it in motion and does it in ? lol


Western european economies are already over the cliff and free falling
We had another 3 million apply for unemployment








						3.2M more Americans filed for unemployment last week, bringing 7-week total to 33.5M
					

Another 3.2 million Americans filed for unemployment last week, the Labor Department reported Thursday, bringing the seven-week total number of U.S. citizens filing for first-time jobless benefits to a staggering 33.5 million.




					disrn.com


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 8, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Totals at end of day May 7.  Russia, Brazil, Peru, India, Saudi Arabia and Pakistan are seeing crazy increases.  They are #s 2, 3, 5, 6, 9 and 13 respectively in new cases.  Mexico had a bad day too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not sure what constitutes a crazy increase.

Was it not expected India would eventually be overrun by this ?

Look at their cities and sanitation.......


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 8, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > U2Edge said:
> ...



This is a thread about numbers....not your fucking wet dreams about how to rob the rich.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 8, 2020)

Pogo said:


> The current stats chart sorted by current "New Cases" (for the day) shows where the new activity is soaring ---
> Brazil, Russia, Peru, India, Saudi Arabia are the countries where a week or two ago there was little noise.  Europe is not out of the woods but they're being eclipsed.  With the exception of the UK which has had a string of bad numbers.  The chart goes down to Italy to demonstrate how many countries have surpassed it in current activity.
> 
> 
> ...



Everyone has a New York City.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 8, 2020)

Well, another day...another shitstorm in the north east....roughly 56% of the U.S.A.'s total deaths.  Michigan and Illinois adding about 12%.  

I suppose you just accept population density means your state will keep dying.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 8, 2020)

The fab-5 in the northeast are at 46 K out of 76 K deaths total.  The rest of the country (with the exception of MI, CA, and LA) wonder what the hell is going on.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 8, 2020)

The state of washington had been kicking it.  Then something happened.  Can't find out what.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 8, 2020)

Sweden took another big hit today ==> 99 deaths.  About to pass Holland in terms of deaths per unit population.  Belgium is still twice as bad as Sweden.

Sweden is 10th on the list.

Belgium is 2nd.

The U.S.A. is 13th.


----------



## U2Edge (May 8, 2020)

*TOTAL NUMBER AND DAILY RATE OF INCREASE IN CORONAVIRUS INFECTIONS BY DATE:*

March 24, 2020 - United States - 54,916
March 25, 2020 - United States - 68,489 - 24.7% increase
March 26, 2020 - United States - 85,594 - 24.97% increase
March 27, 2020 - United States - 104,256 - 21.8% increase
March 28, 2020 - United States - 123,776 - 18.7% increase
March 29, 2020 - United States - 142,224 - 14.9% increase
March 30, 2020 - United States - 164,266 - 15.5% increase
March 31, 2020 - United States - 188,578 - 14.8% increase
April 1, 2020 - United States - 215,300 - 14.2% increase
April 2, 2020 - United States - 245,193 - 13.9% increase
April 3, 2020 - United States - 277,475 - 13.2% increase
April 4, 2020 - United States - 311,635 - 12.3% increase
April 5, 2020 - United States - 336,830 - 8.1% increase
April 6, 2020 - United States - 367,629 - 9.1% increase
April 7, 2020 - United States - 400,540 - 9.0% increase
April 8, 2020 - United States - 435,160 - 8.6% increase
April 9, 2020 - United States - 468,895 - 7.8% increase
April 10, 2020 - United States - 502,876 - 7.3% increase
April 11, 2020 - United States - 533,115 - 6.0% increase
April 12, 2020 - United States - 560,433 - 5.1% increase
April 13, 2020 - United States - 587,155 - 4.8% increase
April 14, 2020 - United States - 614,246 - 4.6% increase
April 15, 2020 - United States - 644,089 - 4.9% increase
April 16, 2020 - United States - 678,144 - 5.3% increase
April 17, 2020 - United States - 710,272 - 4.7% increase
April 18, 2020 - United States - 738,923 - 4.0% increase
April 19, 2020 - United States - 764,265 - 3.4% increase
April 20, 2020 - United States - 792,913 - 3.8% increase
April 21, 2020 - United States - 819,175 - 3.3% increase
April 22, 2020 - United States - 849,092 - 3.7% increase
April 23, 2020 - United States - 886,709 - 4.4% increase
April 24, 2020 - United States - 925,758 - 4.4% increase
April 25, 2020 - United States - 960,896 - 3.8% increase
April 26, 2020 - United States - 987,322 - 2.8% increase
April 27, 2020 - United States - 1,010,507 - 2.4% increase
April 28, 2020 - United States - 1,035,765 - 2.5% increase
April 29, 2020 - United States - 1,064,572 - 2.8% increase
April 30, 2020 - United States - 1,095,210 - 2.9% increase
May 1, 2020 - United States - 1,131,492 - 3.3% increase
May 2, 2020 - United States - 1,160,838 - 2.6% increase
May 3, 2020 - United States - 1,188,122 - 2.4% increase
May 4, 2020 - United States - 1,212,955 - 2.1% increase
May 5, 2020 - United States - 1,237,761 - 2.1% increase
May 6, 2020 - United States - 1,263,183 - 2.1% increase
May 7, 2020 - United States - 1,292,850 - 2.4% increase


*TOTAL NUMBER AND DAILY RATE OF INCREASE IN CORONAVIRUS DEATHS BY DATE:*

March 26, 2020 - United States - 1,000
April 6, 2020 - United States - 10,000 - 900% increase
April 19, 2020 - United States - 40,000 - 300% increase
April 23, 2020 - United States - 50,243 - 25.6% increase
April 24, 2020 - United States - 52,217 - 3.9% increase
April 25, 2020 - United States - 54,265 - 3.9% increase
April 26, 2020 - United States - 55,415 - 2.1% increase
April 27, 2020 - United States - 56,803 - 2.5% increase
April 28, 2020 - United States - 59,266 - 4.3% increase
April 29, 2020 - United States - 61,669 - 4.1% increase
April 30, 2020 - United States - 63,861 - 3.6% increase
May 1, 2020 - United States - 65,776 - 3.0% increase
May 2, 2020 - United States - 67,448 - 2.5% increase
May 3, 2020 - United States - 68,598 - 1.7% increase
May 4, 2020 - United States - 69,925 - 1.9% increase
May 5, 2020 - United States - 72,275 - 3.7% increase
May 6, 2020 - United States - 74,807 - 3.5% increase
May 7, 2020 - United States - 76,938 - 2.9% increase


----------



## U2Edge (May 8, 2020)

Laurie Garrett, the author of "The Coming Plague," gives her assessment of the current state of the coronavirus outbreak and shares predictions for the future of the pandemic.









						Part 4: Entire CNN coronavirus town hall (May 7) - CNN Video
					

Laurie Garrett, the author of "The Coming Plague," gives her assessment of the current state of the coronavirus outbreak and shares predictions for the future of the pandemic.




					www.cnn.com
				




Best case situation according to Laurie Garrett is that we get back to normal in *36 MONTHS!* That will take huge global cooperation, A+ Government management across the board, and a great vaccine that is easy to distribute worldwide.


----------



## Pogo (May 8, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Totals at end of day May 7.  Russia, Brazil, Peru, India, Saudi Arabia and Pakistan are seeing crazy increases.  They are #s 2, 3, 5, 6, 9 and 13 respectively in new cases.  Mexico had a bad day too.
> ...



Not really no,  They were keeping it at bay far longer than most.  So were the others I named.

And I can't look at their cities and sanitation, as I'm not there. 

"Crazy increase" means a sudden rise in recent days, where they were just simmering in the background before.  All of these countries had a little, insignificant activity, and now suddenly they're shooting up.  The same pattern Italy went through a while back, Iran went through, Spain and the US are still going through.  These are the new up-and-coming hot spots.  You're welcome.


----------



## Pogo (May 8, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > The current stats chart sorted by current "New Cases" (for the day) shows where the new activity is soaring ---
> ...



Brazil certainly does.  India definitely. Russia, somewhat.  Peru and Saudi Arabia --- not so much.

On the other hand Singapore and Taiwan and South Korea do too and they're well over the hump.  South Korea is playing baseball.


----------



## Pogo (May 8, 2020)

We have now passed the mark of one million still-active cases.  First country, needless to say, to get anywhere near that mark.  But perhaps not the last depending on how long it sustains.  The next closest total is in the UK, which has just under 180,000.


----------



## U2Edge (May 8, 2020)

Taiwan has only 79 active cases out of the 440 total cases of coronavirus that they have had. Only 6 people in Taiwan have died from Coronavirus. No one has died from Coronavirus in Taiwan in a month. Taiwan has a population of 24 million people and has the 12th highest population density on the planet. 

Meanwhile, the United States has 1.3 million confirmed cases and 78,000 deaths from coronavirus. The difference between Taiwan and the United States in cases and deaths shows the true scale of Trump's FAILURE!


----------



## Ame®icano (May 8, 2020)

*President Queries Tanzania Coronavirus Kits After Goat Test*



> Coronavirus test kits used in Tanzania were dismissed as faulty by President John Magufuli on Sunday, because he said they had returned positive results on samples taken from a goat and a pawpaw.


----------



## U2Edge (May 9, 2020)

*TOTAL NUMBER AND DAILY RATE OF INCREASE IN CORONAVIRUS INFECTIONS BY DATE:*

March 24, 2020 - United States - 54,916
March 25, 2020 - United States - 68,489 - 24.7% increase
March 26, 2020 - United States - 85,594 - 24.97% increase
March 27, 2020 - United States - 104,256 - 21.8% increase
March 28, 2020 - United States - 123,776 - 18.7% increase
March 29, 2020 - United States - 142,224 - 14.9% increase
March 30, 2020 - United States - 164,266 - 15.5% increase
March 31, 2020 - United States - 188,578 - 14.8% increase
April 1, 2020 - United States - 215,300 - 14.2% increase
April 2, 2020 - United States - 245,193 - 13.9% increase
April 3, 2020 - United States - 277,475 - 13.2% increase
April 4, 2020 - United States - 311,635 - 12.3% increase
April 5, 2020 - United States - 336,830 - 8.1% increase
April 6, 2020 - United States - 367,629 - 9.1% increase
April 7, 2020 - United States - 400,540 - 9.0% increase
April 8, 2020 - United States - 435,160 - 8.6% increase
April 9, 2020 - United States - 468,895 - 7.8% increase
April 10, 2020 - United States - 502,876 - 7.3% increase
April 11, 2020 - United States - 533,115 - 6.0% increase
April 12, 2020 - United States - 560,433 - 5.1% increase
April 13, 2020 - United States - 587,155 - 4.8% increase
April 14, 2020 - United States - 614,246 - 4.6% increase
April 15, 2020 - United States - 644,089 - 4.9% increase
April 16, 2020 - United States - 678,144 - 5.3% increase
April 17, 2020 - United States - 710,272 - 4.7% increase
April 18, 2020 - United States - 738,923 - 4.0% increase
April 19, 2020 - United States - 764,265 - 3.4% increase
April 20, 2020 - United States - 792,913 - 3.8% increase
April 21, 2020 - United States - 819,175 - 3.3% increase
April 22, 2020 - United States - 849,092 - 3.7% increase
April 23, 2020 - United States - 886,709 - 4.4% increase
April 24, 2020 - United States - 925,758 - 4.4% increase
April 25, 2020 - United States - 960,896 - 3.8% increase
April 26, 2020 - United States - 987,322 - 2.8% increase
April 27, 2020 - United States - 1,010,507 - 2.4% increase
April 28, 2020 - United States - 1,035,765 - 2.5% increase
April 29, 2020 - United States - 1,064,572 - 2.8% increase
April 30, 2020 - United States - 1,095,210 - 2.9% increase
May 1, 2020 - United States - 1,131,492 - 3.3% increase
May 2, 2020 - United States - 1,160,838 - 2.6% increase
May 3, 2020 - United States - 1,188,122 - 2.4% increase
May 4, 2020 - United States - 1,212,955 - 2.1% increase
May 5, 2020 - United States - 1,237,761 - 2.1% increase
May 6, 2020 - United States - 1,263,183 - 2.1% increase
May 7, 2020 - United States - 1,292,850 - 2.4% increase
May 8, 2020 - United States - 1,322,163 - 2.3% increase


*TOTAL NUMBER AND DAILY RATE OF INCREASE IN CORONAVIRUS DEATHS BY DATE:*

March 26, 2020 - United States - 1,000
April 6, 2020 - United States - 10,000 - 900% increase
April 19, 2020 - United States - 40,000 - 300% increase
April 23, 2020 - United States - 50,243 - 25.6% increase
April 24, 2020 - United States - 52,217 - 3.9% increase
April 25, 2020 - United States - 54,265 - 3.9% increase
April 26, 2020 - United States - 55,415 - 2.1% increase
April 27, 2020 - United States - 56,803 - 2.5% increase
April 28, 2020 - United States - 59,266 - 4.3% increase
April 29, 2020 - United States - 61,669 - 4.1% increase
April 30, 2020 - United States - 63,861 - 3.6% increase
May 1, 2020 - United States - 65,776 - 3.0% increase
May 2, 2020 - United States - 67,448 - 2.5% increase
May 3, 2020 - United States - 68,598 - 1.7% increase
May 4, 2020 - United States - 69,925 - 1.9% increase
May 5, 2020 - United States - 72,275 - 3.7% increase
May 6, 2020 - United States - 74,807 - 3.5% increase
May 7, 2020 - United States - 76,938 - 2.9% increase
May 8, 2020 - United States - 78,616 - 2.2% increase


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 9, 2020)

Infection rate of those tested.

4/3:  39.7%
4/4:  20.2%
4/7:  19.3%
4/10:  19.7%
4/11:  20.0%
4/13:  19.8%
4/14:  20.0%
4/15:  19.8%
4/19:  19.8%
4/20:  19.7%
4/21:  19.6%
4/22:  19.6%
4/23:  18.7%
4/26:  18.1% 
4/28:  17.5% 
4/29:  17.3%
5/1:  16.9% 
5/4:  16.3% 
5/6:  15.8% 
5/8:  15.3%


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 9, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> Taiwan has only 79 active cases out of the 440 total cases of coronavirus that they have had. Only 6 people in Taiwan have died from Coronavirus. No one has died from Coronavirus in Taiwan in a month. Taiwan has a population of 24 million people and has the 12th highest population density on the planet.
> 
> Meanwhile, the United States has 1.3 million confirmed cases and 78,000 deaths from coronavirus. The difference between Taiwan and the United States in cases and deaths shows the true scale of Trump's FAILURE!



Fuck off.

You are a Monday Morning Quarterback.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 9, 2020)

Sweden is ahead of us.  

As near as I can tell, they are still pretty unified in their thinking.

I envy them.  Not having a bunch of whining complaining assholes to deal with like we do in the U.S.

A bunch of fucking Monday Morning Quarterbacks that do nothing except be critical.  

Their solutions...send out a message into space and hope someone can help us.....from a probability standpoint that has a greater chance of success than some of the other bullshit they advocate.


----------



## Pogo (May 9, 2020)

WARNING -- Deep Irony Ahead



Sun Devil 92 said:


> A bunch of fucking Monday Morning Quarterbacks that do nothing except be critical.


----------



## Pogo (May 9, 2020)

Statistics through May 8
At the moment the world has exactly 48,000 active cases that are in serious/critical condition, of which the US has more than a THIRD, just under 17,000

Highest number reported for the day after the US (1)  

Trends are my subjective analysis based on monitoring these reports.  Notice new hot spots in the middle east and South America plus Russia rising as the older European spots decline

2 Russia  ⇈​3 Brasil ⇈​4 UK ↑​5 India ⇈​6 Peru ⇈​7 Spain​8 Mexico ↑​9 Turkey ⇈​10 Pakistan ↑​11 Saudi Arabia ↑​12 Iran ↓​13 Canada​14 Chile ↑​15 Italia ↓​16 Qatar​17 France ↓​18 Germany ↓​19 Belarus​20 Ghana​​

Country,
OtherTotal
CasesNew
CasesTotal
DeathsNew
DeathsTotal
RecoveredActive
CasesSerious,
CriticalTot Cases/
1M popDeaths/
1M popTotal
TestsTests/
1M popWorld4,009,291+97,128275,976+5,5501,382,3722,350,94348,70351435.4USA1,321,785+29,16278,615+1,687223,6031,019,56716,9783,9932388,636,43526,092Spain260,117+3,26226,299+229168,40865,4102,0755,5635621,932,45541,332Italy217,185+1,32730,201+24399,02387,9611,1683,5925002,445,06340,440UK211,364+4,64931,241+626N/A179,7791,5593,1144601,631,56124,034Russia187,859+10,6991,723+9826,608159,5282,3001,287124,980,00034,125France176,079+1,28826,230+24355,78294,0672,8682,6984021,384,63321,213Germany170,588+1,1587,510+118141,70021,3781,7122,036902,755,77032,891Brazil145,892+10,1999,992+80459,29776,6038,31868647339,5521,597Turkey135,569+1,8483,689+4886,39645,4841,2191,607441,298,80615,400Iran104,691+1,5566,541+5583,83714,3132,7111,24678558,8996,654China82,886+14,63377,99326018583Canada66,434+1,5124,569+16130,40631,4595021,7601211,032,08827,346Peru61,847+3,3211,714+8719,01241,1217301,87652473,19014,351India59,695+3,3441,985+9617,88739,8234311,437,7881,042Belgium52,011+5918,521+10613,20130,2895084,488735515,23344,456


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 9, 2020)

If you go to World-O-Meters and sort the U.S. states on death rate....

What you see is that:

NY
NJ
Mass
Conn

Have the top four spots:

LA
DC
MI

Have the next three

RI
Penn 

Have the next Two

The first four have:  55% of the total deaths
The next three have 9% of the total deaths
The next two have 5%.

The northeast has 60%+ of total deaths.

The top 8 states + DC have 69% of all deaths.

33 states have death rates of less than 100 per 1,000,000.  That 0.01% of the population...or one-tenthousandeth.

South Dakota has climbeded the ladder with 31 deaths it is at 41st.  It should be noted that almost all of S.D. cases/deaths are in one county. 

They have dropped to 16th in terms of cases per unit population.

With incopleted data for today......New York and New Jersey are roughtly 1/2 of the total deaths (300 out of 600).

Have a good day...unless you live in New York.  Then I'd say....just try to stay alive.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 9, 2020)

Sweden reporting 45 deaths so far.

They are usually updated by now (IOW: this should be their final number).  They have had an issue with underreporting on weekends.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 9, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Sweden is ahead of us.
> 
> As near as I can tell, they are still pretty unified in their thinking.
> 
> ...



Sweden is doing great.  You know, other than all the people dying there.  New York City is doing great too.

Fucking idiot.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 9, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Sweden is ahead of us.
> ...



Sweden is doing what it wants to do and it does not have a bunch of assholes like you running around like Chicken Little.l

Fuck off and die.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 9, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



Need a tissue?  You seem upset.  The numbers speak for themselves. 

Deal with it.


----------



## Flopper (May 9, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> Laurie Garrett, the author of "The Coming Plague," gives her assessment of the current state of the coronavirus outbreak and shares predictions for the future of the pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, that damn well is not going to happen.  The last thing Trump wants is to manage the response to the epidemic.  He's trying to push that off to the states.  Trump's goal is get enough businesses open to have a strong enough financial 3rd quarter to please voters and blame the tens of thousands of additional deaths on China, Obama, the governors or whoever.  In a nutshell we have no national goals and certainly no leadership.


----------



## U2Edge (May 9, 2020)

*TOTAL NUMBER AND DAILY RATE OF INCREASE IN CORONAVIRUS INFECTIONS BY DATE:*

March 24, 2020 - United States - 54,916
March 25, 2020 - United States - 68,489 - 24.7% increase
March 26, 2020 - United States - 85,594 - 24.97% increase
March 27, 2020 - United States - 104,256 - 21.8% increase
March 28, 2020 - United States - 123,776 - 18.7% increase
March 29, 2020 - United States - 142,224 - 14.9% increase
March 30, 2020 - United States - 164,266 - 15.5% increase
March 31, 2020 - United States - 188,578 - 14.8% increase
April 1, 2020 - United States - 215,300 - 14.2% increase
April 2, 2020 - United States - 245,193 - 13.9% increase
April 3, 2020 - United States - 277,475 - 13.2% increase
April 4, 2020 - United States - 311,635 - 12.3% increase
April 5, 2020 - United States - 336,830 - 8.1% increase
April 6, 2020 - United States - 367,629 - 9.1% increase
April 7, 2020 - United States - 400,540 - 9.0% increase
April 8, 2020 - United States - 435,160 - 8.6% increase
April 9, 2020 - United States - 468,895 - 7.8% increase
April 10, 2020 - United States - 502,876 - 7.3% increase
April 11, 2020 - United States - 533,115 - 6.0% increase
April 12, 2020 - United States - 560,433 - 5.1% increase
April 13, 2020 - United States - 587,155 - 4.8% increase
April 14, 2020 - United States - 614,246 - 4.6% increase
April 15, 2020 - United States - 644,089 - 4.9% increase
April 16, 2020 - United States - 678,144 - 5.3% increase
April 17, 2020 - United States - 710,272 - 4.7% increase
April 18, 2020 - United States - 738,923 - 4.0% increase
April 19, 2020 - United States - 764,265 - 3.4% increase
April 20, 2020 - United States - 792,913 - 3.8% increase
April 21, 2020 - United States - 819,175 - 3.3% increase
April 22, 2020 - United States - 849,092 - 3.7% increase
April 23, 2020 - United States - 886,709 - 4.4% increase
April 24, 2020 - United States - 925,758 - 4.4% increase
April 25, 2020 - United States - 960,896 - 3.8% increase
April 26, 2020 - United States - 987,322 - 2.8% increase
April 27, 2020 - United States - 1,010,507 - 2.4% increase
April 28, 2020 - United States - 1,035,765 - 2.5% increase
April 29, 2020 - United States - 1,064,572 - 2.8% increase
April 30, 2020 - United States - 1,095,210 - 2.9% increase
May 1, 2020 - United States - 1,131,492 - 3.3% increase
May 2, 2020 - United States - 1,160,838 - 2.6% increase
May 3, 2020 - United States - 1,188,122 - 2.4% increase
May 4, 2020 - United States - 1,212,955 - 2.1% increase
May 5, 2020 - United States - 1,237,761 - 2.1% increase
May 6, 2020 - United States - 1,263,183 - 2.1% increase
May 7, 2020 - United States - 1,292,850 - 2.4% increase
May 8, 2020 - United States - 1,322,163 - 2.3% increase
May 9, 2020 - United States - 1,347,309 - 1.9% increase


*TOTAL NUMBER AND DAILY RATE OF INCREASE IN CORONAVIRUS DEATHS BY DATE:*

March 26, 2020 - United States - 1,000
April 6, 2020 - United States - 10,000 - 900% increase
April 19, 2020 - United States - 40,000 - 300% increase
April 23, 2020 - United States - 50,243 - 25.6% increase
April 24, 2020 - United States - 52,217 - 3.9% increase
April 25, 2020 - United States - 54,265 - 3.9% increase
April 26, 2020 - United States - 55,415 - 2.1% increase
April 27, 2020 - United States - 56,803 - 2.5% increase
April 28, 2020 - United States - 59,266 - 4.3% increase
April 29, 2020 - United States - 61,669 - 4.1% increase
April 30, 2020 - United States - 63,861 - 3.6% increase
May 1, 2020 - United States - 65,776 - 3.0% increase
May 2, 2020 - United States - 67,448 - 2.5% increase
May 3, 2020 - United States - 68,598 - 1.7% increase
May 4, 2020 - United States - 69,925 - 1.9% increase
May 5, 2020 - United States - 72,275 - 3.7% increase
May 6, 2020 - United States - 74,807 - 3.5% increase
May 7, 2020 - United States - 76,938 - 2.9% increase
May 8, 2020 - United States - 78,616 - 2.2% increase
May 9, 2020 - United States - 80,037 - 1.8% increase


----------



## U2Edge (May 9, 2020)

First time the daily rate of increase in both infections and deaths drops below 2% in the United States!


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 9, 2020)

The same number of people could die from ‘deaths of despair’ as have already died in the U.S. from coronavirus, new study finds
					

‘More Americans could lose their lives to deaths of despair, deaths due to drug, alcohol, and suicide, if we do not do something immediately.’




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 9, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



I have...you seem to the one in denial.

Sweden is doing what it wants.

Why don't you cart your sorry ass over there and tell them they are wrong.

Then they can ask you what the fuck an American is doing giving anyone advice.


----------



## U2Edge (May 10, 2020)

The United States needs to stay in lockdown until new cases per day drops below 5,000. Yesterday there were 25,000 new cases, and the lowest since April 1, 2020 has been 23,000 cases on one day. By staying locked down until cases drop below 5,000, it will make it easier to test, contact trace, and isolate the people who become infected and the people they encountered. The United States ability to test, contact trace and properly isolate people is way behind where it should be and not ready to handle 5,000 new cases a day, let alone the 25,000 that our occurring. 

Because the Italians were strict with their lockdowns, they now only have 1,000 new cases a day, which should be within the medical communities capability to track and isolate. 

Failure to do this risks, more spread and more death, which will lead to more economic ruin. 

When you study cities in the United States during the 1918 pandemic, those that made the right choices to lockdown not only saved thousands of lives, they also rebounded quicker economically than cities that did not lockdown. 

If the United States is still suffering over 20,000 new infections a day and over 1,000 deaths a day by August, no amount of opening up will improve the economic situation. People will not attend sporting events, concerts, movies, bars, nightclubs, church, school with a pandemic that is still spreading in a rather uncontrolled manner. Consumers won't spend their money when its NOT SAFE. 

Those that advocate foolishly opening up early risk the continued spread of the pandemic and at best will only keep the economy at a static level of recession. Consumer spending won't return to normal until people perceive it is SAFE to venture out. Consumer spending is 70% of economic growth. 

A static level of recession that will persist for years it what we risks by opening to early compared to the other option which involves remaining in lockdown to fully defeat the pathogen and then open up fully when consumers know its SAFE to venture out. The SCIENCE based option which defeats the pathogen FIRST, is the one that will save the most lives and be better for the economy in the long run.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 10, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Testing is just the first step of the plan. It has to be followed by contact tracing, testing contacts, and quarantine. The more we do, the less cases we will have and the more confidence consumers and business will have in the economy and the safety of working, shopping, entertainment, dinning, and participation in large group activities. This is by far the best way to open up the economy and keeping it open. If testing and tracing contacts had been a top priority in mid January, there would have been no need for orders to shutdown businesses and schools, and to say at home.


Well said. Its a simple idea. Testing, tracing, more testing.

“I feel about vaccines like I feel about tests. This is going to go away without a vaccine,” - President Trump, 05/08/2020

Trump gets tested daily.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 10, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



That's nice.  That doesn't change the fact that they still have one of the worst death rates in the world.  Sorry, but the numbers are right there for everyone to see.

What part of this are you not understanding?  Is this really that complicated for you?


----------



## Flopper (May 10, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Testing is just the first step of the plan. It has to be followed by contact tracing, testing contacts, and quarantine. The more we do, the less cases we will have and the more confidence consumers and business will have in the economy and the safety of working, shopping, entertainment, dinning, and participation in large group activities. This is by far the best way to open up the economy and keeping it open. If testing and tracing contacts had been a top priority in mid January, there would have been no need for orders to shutdown businesses and schools, and to say at home.
> ...


Maybe so but I hope not.  Herd immunity for the US comes when 69% of the population has recovered from the virus.  That means about 227 million cases and with a 5.7% fatality rate and only 1.3 million known cases; well you can do the numbers


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 10, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



I keep posting the numbers for everyone to see.  Are you that stupid ?

They are not as good as other countries, but they are not the worst.  

Just what the fuck do you want ?  You want to tell them to shutdown.  Is that your deal ?


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 10, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



They're #9 on a list with over 200 countries, you stupid retard.  Are they closer to the worst or the best?  Simple question.

You keep saying this, but I don't want to tell them anything.  I want to show you, with objective facts, that they have not handled this well.  Many people have died there.

What part of that do you not understand?  Read that over as many times as you like and look at this chart.  Maybe something will start to sink in.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 10, 2020)

Sweden is doing great.  So is New York.

You just have to ignore the fact that lots of people are dying there.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 10, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



They are where they want to be.

They have handled the way they wanted to handle it.  You may not like the outcomes but since you don't have any say in the matter.....who gives a fuck what you think ?

Up until recently, I made no comment one way or the other.  I simply pointed out the numbers.

But I did recently say iff I had a choice, I'd take their way of doing things.  I simply chose freedoms over government control.

That's the end of that discussion.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 10, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Sweden is doing great.  So is New York.
> 
> You just have to ignore the fact that lots of people are dying there.



Sweden is doing what Sweden wants to do.  That makes it great.

New York is fucking itself coming and going.  Not so great.  

Lockdowns don't work and not locking down does not mean high infection rates.  

Hate to break it to you, but you and your electronic butt-buddy are not the end-all, be-all.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 10, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



Nobody is arguing that they can do things the way they want.  They did that, and now they have one of the worst death rates in the world.  

Only an idiot with brain damage would look at that and say that they're doing it well.  Compared to the rest of the world, they have one of the highest death rates in the world.  Facts don't change because you don't like them.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 10, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Sweden is doing great.  So is New York.
> ...



How is New York not doing so great?  Simple question.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 10, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



Please point out where I have ever said anything against the facts since I am the one who has been posting them.

You might want to consult your neurologist before throwing stones at others.


----------



## Flopper (May 10, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Sweden is doing great.  So is New York.
> 
> You just have to ignore the fact that lots of people are dying there.


On a per captia basis, Sweden's death toll is about 30% worse than the US but total number of cases is about 34% better.  Not sure that qualifies as great.  Since Sweden's approach to testing is to test only police, fire, and medical workers, the numbers being reported may not be a good comparison with the US numbers.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 10, 2020)

Flopper said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Sweden is doing great.  So is New York.
> ...



But deaths are pretty definite.

Sweden, by it's own admission, was sloppy and infected several nursing homes.  Their deaths spiked.  Since that time they've leveled out.

They were brought up by someone else as simply NOT LOCKING DOWN.  Not good...not bad, just what happened.  They have taken precautions.  

While their death rate is better than some, Norway and Finland are much much better than Sweden.  Sweden is 319, while Finland and Norway are 40 and 49 respectively.

They are 26 or 27 in terms of cases.  That would be reported cases.  Sweden is 2,606 while Finland and Norway are 1,076 1,494 respectively.  

Either Sweden is undertesting (and hence under reporting) or the cases are more serious and more people are dying.  I recall early on that their percentage of serious/critical cases was a about twice the global average.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 10, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



You've been saying that Sweden is doing great despite their numbers being terrible.

Done.  

Anything else, retard?


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 10, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> But deaths are pretty definite.
> 
> Sweden, by it's own admission, was sloppy and infected several nursing homes.  Their deaths spiked.  Since that time they've leveled out.
> 
> ...



Doesn't change the fact that they have one of the highest death rates in the world.

Or as the mentally retarded would say, "that means they're doing great!"


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 10, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > But deaths are pretty definite.
> ...



Except you are not going to find me saying their death rate is "great".  You made that shit up yourself.

If you think it exists...go find it.

I said they were doing well in terms of their downward trends.

I've been posting the numbers from Sweden since the start.


----------



## Flopper (May 10, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


Maybe so.  Sweden success to me just does not sound as good as reported.  Very low population densities compared to the US and also cultural differences.

Cultural differences play a major role in the spread of an epidemic.  Take Japan for example.  They have 15,000 case with a population of 120 millon and the US has 1.3 million case with a population of 330 million.  That means cases per Capita in Japan are only 3% of that in US.  Restrictions in Japan have been similar to the US but with less business closures and not near as uniform.  So why the huge difference.  Epidemiologists cite culture as a primary reason. First of all, Japan compared to the US is obsessive when comes cleanliness. Where only 1 in 6 Americans wash their hands before eating, in Japan hand washing is important part of any meal.  Regular scrubbing floors, walls, hand railings, and other public facilities is not just for an epidemic; it's normal. Denying foreigners entrance to the country is deep seated in their culture and their history. When it comes to social distancing, the government does not have to force it on the people.  This is something they always seek in such a crowded country.  Wearing masks? Problems with pollution, and prior epidemics makes the order to wear mask unnecessary.

Italy in many ways is just the opposite of Japan.  They are far more lax when it comes to cleanliness.  In a country where hugging, kissing, handshaking is as natural as breathing, social distancing is difficult.  Also, unlike Japan following government restrictions has always been taken with a grain of salt.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 10, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



No, you've just been saying that death rates don't matter.  Which is fucking retarded, even by your standards.  Yea, they're doing awesome if you ignore the fact that lots of people are dead.  Brilliant logic there, bud.

Let's just be honest here - you're a fucking idiot.  The numbers don't lie.  Sweden has one of the worst death rates in the world.  

Deal with it.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 10, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



If we are being honest - you are full of shit.  

You can't pull forward anything that supports what you claim so you change the claim and hope someone does not notice.

Fuck you.  

I've been quoting Swedens deaths and position relative to the rest of the world with frequency.  And I've never tried to say the numbers mean any more or less.

Unless you can produce posts to back up your claim, you are a liar and lazy ass motherfucker at that.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 10, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



Would not argue anything you've said.

And I don't know that Sweden has had any "success".  They are where they want to be because they are not changing anything.

What we do know is that they never locked down (but did put in some precautions) and that they have not rocketed away to any incredible death rate as originally predicted.  

I think that's about all you can say.  

Their neighbors are better in terms of cases...but much better in terms of deaths.  Either Sweden has poor health care or maybe they are not reporting anything.  

Their death rate and case rate has steadied out (not accelerating).


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 10, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



Here you go.

_"You can squawk all you want about the "death rate" and somebody might actually give a shit about what you have to say."_

This, of course, was in response to my statement about Sweden's high death rate.  Anything else, dumbass?  I can quote you saying all kinds of dumb things.

Want a tissue?  You sound upset.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 10, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



Upset ?

That's the best you can do ?  ROTFLMAO  

Your constant squawking was just that since I had not said anything about it, other than to report it.

Upset ?  You are a legend in your own mind.  

Fuck off.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 10, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Upset ?
> 
> That's the best you can do ?  ROTFLMAO
> 
> ...



Notice how you get all defensive when I showed you.  You asked me to support my claim, so I did.

You gonna keep throwing your little temper tantrum?  Be my guest.  "WAAAAHHH!  Fuck you!!!  Waahhhhh!  I want you to Die!!!" 

That's what you sound like and it's adorable.  No, really.

As I've already told you, the numbers speak for themselves.  Deal with it.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 10, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Actually dumbass.....Norway has as many infections as Sweden when adjusted for population. What do you make of that ?



Remember this one?  This was wrong at the time and it's even more wrong now.

At the time, Sweden was at 1,659 cases per million while Norway was at 1,365 cases per million. (Notice that 1,659 is bigger than 1,365.  Just pointing this out to you since you couldn't figure it out the first time.)

It has been more than two weeks.  Where are they now?

Sweden is at 2,606 per million.  Norway is at 1,495 per million.  Sweden's number of cases have increased by 57% while Norway's have increased by 10%.

Now help me out here.  What was the argument you were trying to make?  What do YOU make of this?


----------



## Flopper (May 10, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


In regard to the virus, deaths are all that really matter.  If no one died from covid 19, there would be no national emergency, no business closing, no massive layoffs, and no virus threads on USMB.  The number of deaths are the most reliable measure of the seriousness of the situation. With multiple tests for the virus and its unmistakable earmarks, the number of deaths is the most accurate statistic, much better than number of cases or infection rates.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 10, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Upset ?
> ...



That was your support ????? 

You really call that support ?????

That statement supports nothing close to your claim.  You can't show where I said Sweden was doing "great" because it isn't here.  

You are not only full of shit, you are attempting to hide it.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 10, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Actually dumbass.....Norway has as many infections as Sweden when adjusted for population. What do you make of that ?
> ...



Post 3841.

I already pointed out those numbers.

You are either slow, lazy or probably both.  

Make something of that.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 10, 2020)

Flopper said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



On that we agree.

There are incredible discrepancies in the ratios that are being reported...with no explanation as to why.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 10, 2020)

Well, an interesting day.

U.S. reportes 750 deaths.  And less than 2,000 new cases.  The N.E. still at 50%+

Sweden comes in with 5 deaths.....they have a habit of underreporting over the weekend.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 10, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



Sure do.  You asked for it and and I provided you with it.

You're welcome.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 10, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



What you provided was bullshit and in no way relates to what you were claiming I said.  

You not only are full of shit, you are hiding from it.  

Why is it that you lie like this ?a

Is your life so petty that you somehow need to convince yourself that you are right when everyone can see what an asswipe you are ?


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 10, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



I didn't have an issue with post #3841.  That was actually a decent post of yours.  You should continue to do that.

Looks like we can conclude that Sweden's closest neighbors have a lower death rate and a lower infection rate.

Glad we agree.  Sweden has worse numbers than their neighbors.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 10, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



Maybe when you compose yourself and wipe your tears away, you'll see that you asked me to provide you with evidence and I did.

Keep crying, bitch.  It's right there.

Deal with it.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (May 11, 2020)

Compilation of demos against lockdown in Germany by rairfoundation - 3Speak.Online
					






					3speak.online
				












						Major protests against the police by regular Germans May 9 Alexander Place Berlin by rairfoundation - 3Speak.Online
					






					3speak.online
				










__





						Italy: Is Coronavirus Paving the Way for Dictatorial Powers? | Gates of Vienna
					






					gatesofvienna.net


----------



## U2Edge (May 11, 2020)

*TOTAL NUMBER AND DAILY RATE OF INCREASE IN CORONAVIRUS INFECTIONS BY DATE:*

March 24, 2020 - United States - 54,916
March 25, 2020 - United States - 68,489 - 24.7% increase
March 26, 2020 - United States - 85,594 - 24.97% increase
March 27, 2020 - United States - 104,256 - 21.8% increase
March 28, 2020 - United States - 123,776 - 18.7% increase
March 29, 2020 - United States - 142,224 - 14.9% increase
March 30, 2020 - United States - 164,266 - 15.5% increase
March 31, 2020 - United States - 188,578 - 14.8% increase
April 1, 2020 - United States - 215,300 - 14.2% increase
April 2, 2020 - United States - 245,193 - 13.9% increase
April 3, 2020 - United States - 277,475 - 13.2% increase
April 4, 2020 - United States - 311,635 - 12.3% increase
April 5, 2020 - United States - 336,830 - 8.1% increase
April 6, 2020 - United States - 367,629 - 9.1% increase
April 7, 2020 - United States - 400,540 - 9.0% increase
April 8, 2020 - United States - 435,160 - 8.6% increase
April 9, 2020 - United States - 468,895 - 7.8% increase
April 10, 2020 - United States - 502,876 - 7.3% increase
April 11, 2020 - United States - 533,115 - 6.0% increase
April 12, 2020 - United States - 560,433 - 5.1% increase
April 13, 2020 - United States - 587,155 - 4.8% increase
April 14, 2020 - United States - 614,246 - 4.6% increase
April 15, 2020 - United States - 644,089 - 4.9% increase
April 16, 2020 - United States - 678,144 - 5.3% increase
April 17, 2020 - United States - 710,272 - 4.7% increase
April 18, 2020 - United States - 738,923 - 4.0% increase
April 19, 2020 - United States - 764,265 - 3.4% increase
April 20, 2020 - United States - 792,913 - 3.8% increase
April 21, 2020 - United States - 819,175 - 3.3% increase
April 22, 2020 - United States - 849,092 - 3.7% increase
April 23, 2020 - United States - 886,709 - 4.4% increase
April 24, 2020 - United States - 925,758 - 4.4% increase
April 25, 2020 - United States - 960,896 - 3.8% increase
April 26, 2020 - United States - 987,322 - 2.8% increase
April 27, 2020 - United States - 1,010,507 - 2.4% increase
April 28, 2020 - United States - 1,035,765 - 2.5% increase
April 29, 2020 - United States - 1,064,572 - 2.8% increase
April 30, 2020 - United States - 1,095,210 - 2.9% increase
May 1, 2020 - United States - 1,131,492 - 3.3% increase
May 2, 2020 - United States - 1,160,838 - 2.6% increase
May 3, 2020 - United States - 1,188,122 - 2.4% increase
May 4, 2020 - United States - 1,212,955 - 2.1% increase
May 5, 2020 - United States - 1,237,761 - 2.1% increase
May 6, 2020 - United States - 1,263,183 - 2.1% increase
May 7, 2020 - United States - 1,292,850 - 2.4% increase
May 8, 2020 - United States - 1,322,163 - 2.3% increase
May 9, 2020 - United States - 1,347,309 - 1.9% increase
May 10, 2020 - United States - 1,367,638 - 1.5% increase


*TOTAL NUMBER AND DAILY RATE OF INCREASE IN CORONAVIRUS DEATHS BY DATE:*

March 26, 2020 - United States - 1,000
April 6, 2020 - United States - 10,000 - 900% increase
April 19, 2020 - United States - 40,000 - 300% increase
April 23, 2020 - United States - 50,243 - 25.6% increase
April 24, 2020 - United States - 52,217 - 3.9% increase
April 25, 2020 - United States - 54,265 - 3.9% increase
April 26, 2020 - United States - 55,415 - 2.1% increase
April 27, 2020 - United States - 56,803 - 2.5% increase
April 28, 2020 - United States - 59,266 - 4.3% increase
April 29, 2020 - United States - 61,669 - 4.1% increase
April 30, 2020 - United States - 63,861 - 3.6% increase
May 1, 2020 - United States - 65,776 - 3.0% increase
May 2, 2020 - United States - 67,448 - 2.5% increase
May 3, 2020 - United States - 68,598 - 1.7% increase
May 4, 2020 - United States - 69,925 - 1.9% increase
May 5, 2020 - United States - 72,275 - 3.7% increase
May 6, 2020 - United States - 74,807 - 3.5% increase
May 7, 2020 - United States - 76,938 - 2.9% increase
May 8, 2020 - United States - 78,616 - 2.2% increase
May 9, 2020 - United States - 80,037 - 1.8% increase
May 10, 2020 - United States - 80,787 - 0.9% increase


----------



## U2Edge (May 11, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



Sweden is actually 8th on the list of independent states for the highest number of per capita deaths in the world from cronavirus. "Sint Maarten" is apart of the Netherlands and is not a country. Just like the Falkland Islands is apart of the United Kingdom.


----------



## U2Edge (May 11, 2020)

The best results for the United States in over 40 days. Only 20,329 new confirmed cases and 750 deaths. I hope this is the start of a new trend and not a one off.


----------



## Scamp (May 11, 2020)

So far 280,000 deaths world wide. 80,000 deaths in the US. Is the Chinese Coronavirus going to be classified as a Weapon of Mass Destruction (WMD)?


----------



## U2Edge (May 11, 2020)

Scamp said:


> So far 280,000 deaths world wide. 80,000 deaths in the US. Is the Chinese Coronavirus going to be classified as a Weapon of Mass Destruction (WMD)?



The pathogen came from bats and was then transferred to humans. These zoonotic transfers of dangerous pathogen's, humans are not ready to handle, happens as man continues to expand and disrupt the global environment. If society had a more respectful approach to handling the environment as well as wild animals, this would be less likely to happen. The only way forward is to stop destroying and mistreating the environment and increase surveillance worldwide for other possible zoonotic transfers of deadly pathogens. Society also needs to be more prepared to handle pandemics with travel restrictions immediately, otherwise, spread will rapidly occur which will cause massive lockdowns of the economy.

Study of the DNA of the virus including its mutations has proven that it did not come from a lab and was transferred to humans through natural means.


----------



## Flopper (May 11, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


Yeah, all countries do not follow the WWO reporting guidelines for various reasons.  What bothers me the most is the reporting of new cases and new deaths. Depending on the country, data may be reported every day or every week, or any combination there of.  So to make a comparison you have to look at the difference between total cases or deaths over a fairly long period.

One of the major discrepancies occurs in the calculated fatality rate. Those who wish to downplay the seriousness of the epidemic calculate fatality rate by increasing the number of reported cases by including estimated asymptomatic cases.  This drives the fatality rate way down.  The problem with this logic is people who are asymptomatic never really contract the disease.  They are exposed to the virus and the body developes sufficient antibodies throw it off before symptoms occur.  This occurs with many viral infections.  This data is only of value if you're looking at the immunity of a population, particular herd immunity.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 11, 2020)

It's still early, but the numbers are looking better so far.  Only 110 total deaths in New York and New Jersey.  Hopefully they don't grow too much from here.  

Yesterday might have been under-reporting, as often happens during the weekend.  This is looking more promising now, assuming it holds.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 11, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



Clearly


Flopper said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



In so many words, the statistics can be politicized.  It happens.  

And when you have a bullrush like we did at the start, there is no consistency.  

Things have settled down and now we hear about these discrepancies.  Sweden's ratios are way out of whack compared to others.  Tells me they look at things differently (or not enough).

Even deaths can be misleading if there is a tendency to ascribe death to the corona when it wasn't really the case.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 11, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



You had your chance and failed.

Why would I cry...you are the one with your underwear in a bunch over something you manufactured.

So fuck off and die.

You've even shown that you are to lazy or stupid to read other posts that counter your arguments.....which only further suggests you'd do us all a favor if you STFU


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 11, 2020)

Sweden reporting in at 31.  Usually by now that is the number for the day.

Monday's have often been high because of the weekend. 

If this holds, it's a good sign.

Here is a graph of critical cases globally.  It is slowly trending down.  That is a good sign.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 11, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



I showed you the quote just like you asked.  Don't request something if you're just going to throw your temper tantrum after I provide you with it.

"Waaahhhhhh!!! FUCK YOU!!  Waahhhhhhhh!! I want you to die!!!  WAAHhhhhh!!! STFU!!!!!!!!"

All done now?  Feel better?  Glad we can at least agree that Sweden has worse numbers than their neighbors.


----------



## Flopper (May 11, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> *TOTAL NUMBER AND DAILY RATE OF INCREASE IN CORONAVIRUS INFECTIONS BY DATE:*
> 
> March 24, 2020 - United States - 54,916
> March 25, 2020 - United States - 68,489 - 24.7% increase
> ...


Your percent increase in the number of deaths can be deceptive because it's calculated by dividing the daily number of new deaths by the total number of reported deaths since epidemic started. For example, suppose the total number of deaths next year on May 10, 2021 have reached 1 million but the new deaths is the same as was on May 10, 2020, that is, 750 (the amount reported above).  The percent increase would be .075% which appears to be a very encouraging number because it's been trending down and much less than the previous year but in fact the number of new deaths are still 750 same as they were last year when the percent increase was .9%.  A far better picture is given by showing the number of  new deaths because we are judging our success in managing epidemic by the number new deaths, not daily percentage changes in deaths.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 11, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> You've even shown that you are to lazy or stupid to read...



lol

What was that? I can't seem to understand what you were trying to say with all the irony in the way.

Moron.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 11, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



I asked you to show me where I said Sweden was dong great.

You showed me where I said nobody gives a shit about death rates and said that proved I said Sweden was doing great.

Sorry....not the same thing.

I never said they were doing great.  

I pointed out early one they were very close.

I have since been very liberal with data that shows they have had more deaths and cases  than Norway and Finland.  I also showed that they were not as bad as Holland and Belgium (who is 2nd).

I did say I liked what they were doing.

I did say I'd live there.

I never said they were doing great.  I simply posted numbers.

And you are full of shit.

So yes, we now have that cleared up.  

And you can still fuck off and die for all I care.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 11, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > You've even shown that you are to lazy or stupid to read...
> ...


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 11, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> I asked you to show me where I said Sweden was dong great.
> 
> I did say I'd live there.
> 
> ...



"Sweden is doing what Sweden wants to do.  That makes it great."

Happy? 

Are you going to keep trying to twist yourself into a pretzel to defend yourself?  Clearly you've been praising Sweden this entire time.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 11, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



"You've even shown that you are to lazy or stupid to read..."

lol


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 11, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > I asked you to show me where I said Sweden was dong great.
> ...


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 11, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



You're welcome.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 11, 2020)

Numbers looking much better today and yesterday.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 11, 2020)

Only 18,000 new cases today.  That's really good for us, but it's still terrible.

I'd like to see this chart start to go down.







Here is what some of the other worst-hit countries look like:













Looks like we still have a way to go.  We're not looking good compared to the others.  But at least we're making progress the last two days.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 11, 2020)

1,000 deaths today

NE still at around 50%.

Looking better.

S.D. puts up another goosegg.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 11, 2020)

Sweden checks in with 31 deaths:


----------



## U2Edge (May 12, 2020)

*TOTAL NUMBER AND DAILY RATE OF INCREASE IN CORONAVIRUS INFECTIONS BY DATE:*

March 24, 2020 - United States - 54,916
March 25, 2020 - United States - 68,489 - 24.7% increase
March 26, 2020 - United States - 85,594 - 24.97% increase
March 27, 2020 - United States - 104,256 - 21.8% increase
March 28, 2020 - United States - 123,776 - 18.7% increase
March 29, 2020 - United States - 142,224 - 14.9% increase
March 30, 2020 - United States - 164,266 - 15.5% increase
March 31, 2020 - United States - 188,578 - 14.8% increase
April 1, 2020 - United States - 215,300 - 14.2% increase
April 2, 2020 - United States - 245,193 - 13.9% increase
April 3, 2020 - United States - 277,475 - 13.2% increase
April 4, 2020 - United States - 311,635 - 12.3% increase
April 5, 2020 - United States - 336,830 - 8.1% increase
April 6, 2020 - United States - 367,629 - 9.1% increase
April 7, 2020 - United States - 400,540 - 9.0% increase
April 8, 2020 - United States - 435,160 - 8.6% increase
April 9, 2020 - United States - 468,895 - 7.8% increase
April 10, 2020 - United States - 502,876 - 7.3% increase
April 11, 2020 - United States - 533,115 - 6.0% increase
April 12, 2020 - United States - 560,433 - 5.1% increase
April 13, 2020 - United States - 587,155 - 4.8% increase
April 14, 2020 - United States - 614,246 - 4.6% increase
April 15, 2020 - United States - 644,089 - 4.9% increase
April 16, 2020 - United States - 678,144 - 5.3% increase
April 17, 2020 - United States - 710,272 - 4.7% increase
April 18, 2020 - United States - 738,923 - 4.0% increase
April 19, 2020 - United States - 764,265 - 3.4% increase
April 20, 2020 - United States - 792,913 - 3.8% increase
April 21, 2020 - United States - 819,175 - 3.3% increase
April 22, 2020 - United States - 849,092 - 3.7% increase
April 23, 2020 - United States - 886,709 - 4.4% increase
April 24, 2020 - United States - 925,758 - 4.4% increase
April 25, 2020 - United States - 960,896 - 3.8% increase
April 26, 2020 - United States - 987,322 - 2.8% increase
April 27, 2020 - United States - 1,010,507 - 2.4% increase
April 28, 2020 - United States - 1,035,765 - 2.5% increase
April 29, 2020 - United States - 1,064,572 - 2.8% increase
April 30, 2020 - United States - 1,095,210 - 2.9% increase
May 1, 2020 - United States - 1,131,492 - 3.3% increase
May 2, 2020 - United States - 1,160,838 - 2.6% increase
May 3, 2020 - United States - 1,188,122 - 2.4% increase
May 4, 2020 - United States - 1,212,955 - 2.1% increase
May 5, 2020 - United States - 1,237,761 - 2.1% increase
May 6, 2020 - United States - 1,263,183 - 2.1% increase
May 7, 2020 - United States - 1,292,850 - 2.4% increase
May 8, 2020 - United States - 1,322,163 - 2.3% increase
May 9, 2020 - United States - 1,347,309 - 1.9% increase
May 10, 2020 - United States - 1,367,638 - 1.5% increase
May 11, 2020 - United States - 1,385,834 - 1.3% increase


*TOTAL NUMBER AND DAILY RATE OF INCREASE IN CORONAVIRUS DEATHS BY DATE:*

March 26, 2020 - United States - 1,000
April 6, 2020 - United States - 10,000 - 900% increase
April 19, 2020 - United States - 40,000 - 300% increase
April 23, 2020 - United States - 50,243 - 25.6% increase
April 24, 2020 - United States - 52,217 - 3.9% increase
April 25, 2020 - United States - 54,265 - 3.9% increase
April 26, 2020 - United States - 55,415 - 2.1% increase
April 27, 2020 - United States - 56,803 - 2.5% increase
April 28, 2020 - United States - 59,266 - 4.3% increase
April 29, 2020 - United States - 61,669 - 4.1% increase
April 30, 2020 - United States - 63,861 - 3.6% increase
May 1, 2020 - United States - 65,776 - 3.0% increase
May 2, 2020 - United States - 67,448 - 2.5% increase
May 3, 2020 - United States - 68,598 - 1.7% increase
May 4, 2020 - United States - 69,925 - 1.9% increase
May 5, 2020 - United States - 72,275 - 3.7% increase
May 6, 2020 - United States - 74,807 - 3.5% increase
May 7, 2020 - United States - 76,938 - 2.9% increase
May 8, 2020 - United States - 78,616 - 2.2% increase
May 9, 2020 - United States - 80,037 - 1.8% increase
May 10, 2020 - United States - 80,787 - 0.9% increase
May 11, 2020 - United States - 81,795 - 1.3% increase


----------



## U2Edge (May 12, 2020)

Flopper said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > *TOTAL NUMBER AND DAILY RATE OF INCREASE IN CORONAVIRUS INFECTIONS BY DATE:*
> ...



This chart stems from a time when I was concerned about the total number of infections and how was it was growing daily by 25% to 30%. At that rate, there were projections that the total by April 25 would be 110 million Americans given the exponential growth that was being seen. You can still get the raw number of daily infections on any particular day by just substracting the previous day from the new day total. 

I agree, its probably best to now change to just looking at new infections and new deaths rather than the overall total since the crises began. The overall total now does not best represent progress or lack of progress in the current day or week. The new numbers(new daily infections, new daily deaths) are looking good, at least the past couple of days. But that could be ruined by states starting to open up.


----------



## U2Edge (May 12, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Only 18,000 new cases today.  That's really good for us, but it's still terrible.
> 
> I'd like to see this chart start to go down.
> 
> ...



The United States is doing better, but it still has a ways to go to get the number of new cases down like Italy and Spain have done. The fear now is that in few weeks the, number of new cases will start to shoot up as states open up their economies, and then were going to fall back into the situation we were in back in early April.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 12, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Only 18,000 new cases today.  That's really good for us, but it's still terrible.
> ...



Yup.  I'd really like to see the active cases start to go down like we're seeing with other countries.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (May 12, 2020)

May112020
*Coronavirus Countermoonbattery From an Unexpected Source*
This reads like common sense countermoonbattery, exactly the sort of thing YouTube would ban a video over. Wait until you see who said it:


> [T]rying to keep businesses from opening with threats of suspending their liquor licenses or cosmetologist licenses won’t work — not on a mass scale that would be needed if many people start to say: enough.
> The goal of the shutdown was to curb the coronavirus and keep the hospitals from being swamped.


Hospitals across the country not only are not swamped, they are having to lay off and furlough doctors and nurses because thanks to the lockdowns and hysteria, there aren’t any patients. This is causing major financial hardship and stress on the healthcare system.


> [W]e’re headed over the economic cliff and facing unemployment numbers the likes of which we have never seen before.
> It looks like we’re going to be stuck in place until at least June 1, no matter what.





> But June 1 may also be the boiling point.


Those are the words of Willie Brown, left-wing former Mayor of San Francisco, possibly best known now for launching the political career of Kamala Harris, evidently in return for sexual favors.

He ruefully concludes that “Like it or not, we may have to trust the public to be as safe as possible.” So there are limits to the scope and power of government after all.

As Thomas Lifson notes,


> When you’ve lost Willie Brown … and you’re a San Francisco Democrat, you’re in trouble.


Brown is 86 years old, so the ChiCom virus is a more serious threat to him than to most of us. But even he seems more afraid of the overreaction than of the virus itself.

Even before COVID-19 mania, Trump-deranged Democrats had been letting their extremist impulses get the better of them. They were already well out on a limb when they succumbed to the temptation to impose sheer tyranny in the name of the ChiCom virus. Now even some moonbats have had enough.
It is increasingly obvious that the lockdowns are futile and destructive. Republican officeholders need to renounce them immediately. Calling off the lockdowns when the virus isn’t going away yet means admitting that they never should have been imposed in the first place, but it is better to admit to a mistake than to double down on one. If Republicans can run against the damage the lockdowns are causing, November should be a rout.

On a tip from R F.

All links highlighted


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (May 12, 2020)

Tesla files lawsuit in attempt to reopen California factory
					

Musk tweeted Tesla will "now move its HQ and future programs to Texas/Nevada immediately."




					www.axios.com
				












						Long Island strip club owner sues Gov. Andrew Cuomo over business closures
					

The owner of a Long Island jiggle joint was stripped of his constitutional right to put skin on display thanks to Gov. Andrew Cuomo’s coronavirus shutdown, a new lawsuit claims. Sean McCarthy…




					nypost.com
				












						Michigan barber: Whitmer “has no concept at all of the damage she’s doing"
					

A Michigan barber staying open in defiance of Gov. Gretchen Whitmer's stay-at-home order received a cease-and-desist order on Friday after he reopened his shop.




					disrn.com


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (May 12, 2020)

the world is upside down when I start Cheering on elon


----------



## Flopper (May 12, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > U2Edge said:
> ...


As you can see from the CDC reporting form, data comes from a lot of places, hospital admissions, emergency rooms, healthcare worker interviews, and doctors and nurses during office visits.  I suspect that the quality of data varies a lot but overall totals of cases cases and deaths for countries and states give a good picture of the status of disease.  I really don't understand how active case data could be very accurate since many people are treated at home and followup is probably hit and miss. 



			https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/downloads/pui-form.pdf


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 12, 2020)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
> Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs
> 
> But bush meat is equally suspect ...
> ...


Wait a minute!  I eat bear but know that it has to be thoroughly cooked, just like pork.  Bear can carry the same parasitic load as pork, and for the same reasons.  You eat bacon?


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 12, 2020)

Flopper said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


More like multiple sources reporting the same data, which is being reported as sum totals instead of correlating the data.


----------



## Flopper (May 12, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > U2Edge said:
> ...


Since they use only name and birth date and no Social Security number correlating the data could be tricky.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 13, 2020)

Infection rate of those tested.

4/3:  39.7%
4/4:  20.2%
4/7:  19.3%
4/10:  19.7%
4/11:  20.0%
4/13:  19.8%
4/14:  20.0%
4/15:  19.8%
4/19:  19.8%
4/20:  19.7%
4/21:  19.6%
4/22:  19.6%
4/23:  18.7%
4/26:  18.1% 
4/28:  17.5% 
4/29:  17.3%
5/1:  16.9% 
5/4:  16.3% 
5/6:  15.8% 
5/8:  15.3% 
5/13:  14.2%


----------



## U2Edge (May 13, 2020)

*NUMBER OF NEW CORONAVIRUS INFECTIONS BY DATE:*

May 1, 2020 - United States - 36,282
May 2, 2020 - United States - 29,744
May 3, 2020 - United States - 27,348
May 4, 2020 - United States - 24,713
May 5, 2020 - United States - 24,798
May 6, 2020 - United States - 25,459
May 7, 2020 - United States - 29,531
May 8, 2020 - United States - 29,162
May 9, 2020 - United States - 25,524
May 10, 2020 - United States - 20,329
May 11, 2020 - United States - 18,196
May 12, 2020 - United States - 22,802

TOTAL INFECTIONS TO DATE: 1,408,745


*NUMBER OF NEW CORONAVIRUS DEATHS BY DATE:*


May 1, 2020 - United States - 1,897
May 2, 2020 - United States - 1,691
May 3, 2020 - United States - 1,153
May 4, 2020 - United States - 1,324
May 5, 2020 - United States - 2,350
May 6, 2020 - United States - 2,528
May 7, 2020 - United States - 2,129
May 8, 2020 - United States - 1,687
May 9, 2020 - United States - 1,422
May 10, 2020 - United States - 750
May 11, 2020 - United States - 1,008
May 12, 2020 - United States - 1,630


TOTAL DEATHS TO DATE: 83,449



Compare the above to TAIWAN's figures in May so far:


*NUMBER OF NEW CORONAVIRUS INFECTIONS BY DATE:*

May 1, 2020 - TAIWAN - 0
May 2, 2020 - TAIWAN - 3
May 3, 2020 - TAIWAN - 0
May 4, 2020 - TAIWAN - 6
May 5, 2020 - TAIWAN - 0
May 6, 2020 - TAIWAN - 1
May 7, 2020 - TAIWAN - 1
May 8, 2020 - TAIWAN - 0
May 9, 2020 - TAIWAN - 0
May 10, 2020 - TAIWAN - 0
May 11, 2020 - TAIWAN - 0
May 12, 2020 - TAIWAN - 0

TOTAL INFECTIONS TO DATE: 440


*NUMBER OF NEW CORONAVIRUS DEATHS BY DATE:*


May 1, 2020 - TAIWAN - 0
May 2, 2020 - TAIWAN - 0
May 3, 2020 - TAIWAN - 0
May 4, 2020 - TAIWAN - 0
May 5, 2020 - TAIWAN - 0
May 6, 2020 - TAIWAN - 0
May 7, 2020 - TAIWAN - 0
May 8, 2020 - TAIWAN - 0
May 9, 2020 - TAIWAN - 0
May 10, 2020 - TAIWAN - 0
May 11, 2020 - TAIWAN - 1
May 12, 2020 - TAIWAN - 0


TOTAL DEATHS TO DATE: 7

*If Donald Trump had done what TAIWAN did back in January, the United States could be having figures like TAIWAN today. TAIWAN declared a national emergency on January 20, 2020 BEFORE they had even one confirmed case. Donald Trump did not declare a national emergency in the United States until nearly 2 months later in March. *


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 13, 2020)

Sweden was at about 50 deaths yesterday.

They reported 147 deaths today.  

I just have to wonder if their reporting is for a day or just what they have in hand (several days).

147 is not good.


----------



## Flopper (May 13, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Sweden was at about 50 deaths yesterday.
> 
> They reported 147 deaths today.
> 
> ...


It depends on the country and to some extent the state.  The only safe way to determine new cases or deaths is subtract totals over a period of time. Also all reporting is not online so reporting forms coming from hospitals and clinics may be several days behind and also may include multiple days. Subtracting the total cases or deaths weakly would provide a more accurate picture than trying to work with daily reports.  We need to keep in mind that the primary mission of medical facilities is treating patients and saving lives which takes precedence over filling paperwork.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 13, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Sweden was at about 50 deaths yesterday.
> ...



I agree.

I've thought about doing a seven day running average.


----------



## Doc7505 (May 13, 2020)

*The First Case of COVID-19 in the US Treated with Remdesivir Was in late January – Two Weeks Later China Was Mass Producing the Drug – The Firm Gilead Sciences and Dr. Fauci Are In the Middle*​









						The First Case of COVID-19 in the US Treated with Remdesivir Was in late January - Two Weeks Later China Was Mass Producing the Drug - The Firm Gilead Sciences and Dr. Fauci Are In the Middle
					

The first known case of COVID-19 showed up in the US in Washington state on January 19, 2020.  The individual had traveled to visit family in Wuhan, China, and had returned on the 15th.  The patient was immediately placed under surveillance and after declining health, he was finally given a drug...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com
				



13 May 2020 ~~ By Jim Hoft
The *first known case of COVID-19* showed up in the US in Washington state on January 19, 2020.  The individual had traveled to visit family in Wuhan, China, and had returned on the 15th.  The patient was immediately placed under surveillance and after declining health, he was *finally given a drug being developed, remdesiver**.* 


> On Feb. 12, 2020 – that is correct, Feb. 12 – 10 days after Trump initiated the China travel ban, Bloomberg reported:
> “A Chinese drugmaker said it has started mass-producing an experimental drug from Gilead Sciences that has the potential to fight the novel coronavirus, as China accelerates its effort to find a treatment for the widening outbreak.


Then in late February, a study began in Nebraska, to evaluate remdesivir (which all sounds a$$ backwards):



> A randomized, controlled clinical trial to evaluate the safety and efficacy of the investigational antiviral remdesivir in hospitalized adults diagnosed with coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19) has begun at the University of Nebraska Medical Center (UNMC) in Omaha. The trial regulatory sponsor is the National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases (NIAID), part of the National Institutes of Health. This is the first clinical trial in the United States to evaluate an experimental treatment for COVID-19, the respiratory disease first detected in December 2019 in Wuhan, Hubei Province, China.


*Looking back, it’s curious how the doctors in Washington state became aware of the use of remdesivir for COVID-19.  What information did they receive that would lead them to try this relatively unknown drug?  Then how could the drug begin being mass-produced in China before trials even occurred in the US?

Perhaps the answer is related to the firm that produces remdesivir – Gilead Sciences. * It’s mission is – “To advance therapeutics against life-threatening diseases worldwide”.  Gilead is a also a large company that spends millions in its lobbying efforts annually:
_The one person behind the promotion of Gilead’s remdesivir is the doctor who has worked with Gilead for a long time, Dr. Fauci._  He also has downplayed and criticized the use of the much cheaper drug hydroxychloroquine: 


> Can there be any uncertainty as to why Dr. Fauci, who worked closely with Gilead, is strongly promoting its more expensive and less effective medication, which has already failed against Ebola, over a readily available, markedly affordable medication with a 91% success rate?


*How long has the production of remdesivir been in the planning?  Why is this drug so highly touted by Dr. Fauci?  The answer appears to be related to Gilead Sciences.*


Comment:
You have to wonder why no drug trials were used to begin with. Did Gilead and Fauci violate FDA regulations? What are the connections between China, Gilead and Dr. Fauci and the Covid-19 virus outbreak?
When do multiple coincidences become a plan and conspiracy?  Just follow the money.
More people have been treated with the HCQ cocktail and have successfully survived the virus than Remdesivir in the U.S.... It's efficacy in treating the virus has been proven.
Now I'm not discounting the use of Remdesivir because it failed in the treatment of Hepatitis-C and Ebola, it's just funny how it fit in nicely to fight  Covid-19. 
Things that make you sigh and say Hmm? A lot of money was invested in this drug that failed to do what it was intended to do, but suddenly it has found it's niche in treatment of Wuhan Covid-19.
Another coincidence was the meeting of the World Economic Forum that the Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation hosted Event 201, a high-level pandemic exercise on October 18, 2019, in New York, NY.. 
What significance does all this have with the spread of the virus accidentally or purposely released in China? Was this all happenstance?


----------



## U2Edge (May 14, 2020)

*NUMBER OF NEW CORONAVIRUS INFECTIONS BY DATE:*

May 1, 2020 - United States - 36,282
May 2, 2020 - United States - 29,744
May 3, 2020 - United States - 27,348
May 4, 2020 - United States - 24,713
May 5, 2020 - United States - 24,798
May 6, 2020 - United States - 25,459
May 7, 2020 - United States - 29,531
May 8, 2020 - United States - 29,162
May 9, 2020 - United States - 25,524
May 10, 2020 - United States - 20,329
May 11, 2020 - United States - 18,196
May 12, 2020 - United States - 22,802
May 13, 2020 - United States - 21,712

TOTAL INFECTIONS TO DATE: 1,430,348


*NUMBER OF NEW CORONAVIRUS DEATHS BY DATE:*


May 1, 2020 - United States - 1,897
May 2, 2020 - United States - 1,691
May 3, 2020 - United States - 1,153
May 4, 2020 - United States - 1,324
May 5, 2020 - United States - 2,350
May 6, 2020 - United States - 2,528
May 7, 2020 - United States - 2,129
May 8, 2020 - United States - 1,687
May 9, 2020 - United States - 1,422
May 10, 2020 - United States - 750
May 11, 2020 - United States - 1,008
May 12, 2020 - United States - 1,630
May 13, 2020 - United States - 1,772


TOTAL DEATHS TO DATE: 85,197


----------



## M14 Shooter (May 14, 2020)

Source:








						Coronavirus Updates (COVID-19) Deaths & Cases per 1M Population | RealClearPolitics
					

Coronavirus Updates (COVID-19) Deaths & Cases per Population | RealClearPolitics




					www.realclearpolitics.com
				




5-14:
84,047 deaths
331,492,136 US population
10,119,330 tests
1,403,222 confirmed cases
13.87% infection rate
45,967,179 infections (est)
0.1828% mortality rate (est)


----------



## U2Edge (May 14, 2020)

Of the 1,772 people who died from coronavirus yesterday, May 13, 2020, only 6% of them, 115, happened in New York State.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 14, 2020)

Well...

Kind of good news, sort of.  It appeared that we finally found the top of the active cases curve.  But with over 21,000 new cases today, that's probably going to change after today.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 14, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Well...
> 
> Kind of good news, sort of.  It appeared that we finally found the top of the active cases curve.  But with over 21,000 new cases today, that's probably going to change after today.
> 
> View attachment 336072



Yup, it was just a small decline.  Back up we go unfortunately.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 14, 2020)

Russia and Brazil are getting bad.  Increasing very quickly.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 15, 2020)

1,750 deaths.

750 from the usual brood.

MI & Ill add 200.

Sucks.

New York doing better.  

New Jersey is still struggling.

12 states still under 100.

Top four states for deaths per unit of population are in the N.E.  I.O.W. they've lost a lot of people up there.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 15, 2020)

Sweden checks in with 69.


----------



## U2Edge (May 15, 2020)

*NUMBER OF NEW CORONAVIRUS INFECTIONS BY DATE:*

May 1, 2020 - United States - 36,282
May 2, 2020 - United States - 29,744
May 3, 2020 - United States - 27,348
May 4, 2020 - United States - 24,713
May 5, 2020 - United States - 24,798
May 6, 2020 - United States - 25,459
May 7, 2020 - United States - 29,531
May 8, 2020 - United States - 29,162
May 9, 2020 - United States - 25,524
May 10, 2020 - United States - 20,329
May 11, 2020 - United States - 18,196
May 12, 2020 - United States - 22,802
May 13, 2020 - United States - 21,712
May 14, 2020 - United States - 27,246

TOTAL INFECTIONS TO DATE: 1,457,593


*NUMBER OF NEW CORONAVIRUS DEATHS BY DATE:*


May 1, 2020 - United States - 1,897
May 2, 2020 - United States - 1,691
May 3, 2020 - United States - 1,153
May 4, 2020 - United States - 1,324
May 5, 2020 - United States - 2,350
May 6, 2020 - United States - 2,528
May 7, 2020 - United States - 2,129
May 8, 2020 - United States - 1,687
May 9, 2020 - United States - 1,422
May 10, 2020 - United States - 750
May 11, 2020 - United States - 1,008
May 12, 2020 - United States - 1,630
May 13, 2020 - United States - 1,772
May 14, 2020 - United States - 1,715


TOTAL DEATHS TO DATE: 86,912


----------



## U2Edge (May 15, 2020)

A bad day for infections and deaths in the United States. The United States should be under 20,000 new infections per day and under a 1,000 deaths per day as well. Why anyone would be opening up states when this is not the case is crazy.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (May 15, 2020)

Money shot off twitter

PA has had less than 4,000 COVID deaths. 70 percent have been in nursing homes after the governor ordered them to take COVID patients. That leaves about a 1,000 non-nursing home deaths, or .008 percent of the population. PA just extended the lockdown into June. Insanity.

More money shots 
Good stuff 









						Winnowing the COVID-19 Numbers — Guest Post by John Carver
					

This idependent article shows how confusing counting coronavirus deaths are. Regular readers, no Doom tomorrow. This is going to be a preliminary investigation into the COVID-19 numbers being prese…




					wmbriggs.com


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (May 15, 2020)

_“The social atmosphere is that of a besieged city. And at the same time the consciousness of being at war, and therefore in danger, makes the handing-over of all power to a small caste seem the natural, unavoidable condition of survival.”_

— George Orwell, 1984


----------



## M14 Shooter (May 15, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> A bad day for infections and deaths in the United States. The United States should be under 20,000 new infections per day and under a 1,000 deaths per day as well. Why anyone would be opening up states when this is not the case is crazy.


Absence of irrational fear.


----------



## Flopper (May 15, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...


That's a good idea because we are really interested in the trend, not the day to day stuff.  As we try to relate any changes in covid 19 statistics, to changes in the restrictions, we have to keep in mind that the public can be very fickle.  Some people are anxious to thumb their nose at the healthcare restrictions and do their thing while other are very cautious.   We are dealing with both a medical epidemic as well as an epidemic of fear. Just because a neighborhood establishment opens following all the guidelines, doesn't mean customers are going storm the door.  Polls show the public is afraid we are moving too fast opening the country, even it president isn't.  I believe customers are going to be coming back very slowly except for what they consider essential, which might not agree with what the goverment considers essential.  If new cases and deaths start rising rapidly they will be very slow to come back, if at all.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 15, 2020)

Brazil is getting bad.  They added over 15,000 new cases today.  That's a 7% increase just today.  They're #6 on the list of total cases and they're about to fly past Italy.


----------



## Flopper (May 15, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Brazil is getting bad.  They added over 15,000 new cases today.  That's a 7% increase just today.  They're #6 on the list of total cases and they're about to fly past Italy.
> 
> View attachment 336590


Keep in mind it's late fall in Brazil, the time when respiratory virus  spread rapidly.  In the US that will be happening next Novermber.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 15, 2020)

NE not as much a factor.  

Overall a better day for the U.S.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 15, 2020)

Sweden reporting 117 deaths


----------



## U2Edge (May 16, 2020)

*NUMBER OF NEW CORONAVIRUS INFECTIONS BY DATE:*

May 1, 2020 - United States - 36,282
May 2, 2020 - United States - 29,744
May 3, 2020 - United States - 27,348
May 4, 2020 - United States - 24,713
May 5, 2020 - United States - 24,798
May 6, 2020 - United States - 25,459
May 7, 2020 - United States - 29,531
May 8, 2020 - United States - 29,162
May 9, 2020 - United States - 25,524
May 10, 2020 - United States - 20,329
May 11, 2020 - United States - 18,196
May 12, 2020 - United States - 22,802
May 13, 2020 - United States - 21,712
May 14, 2020 - United States - 27,246
May 15, 2020 - United States - 26,692

TOTAL INFECTIONS TO DATE: 1,500,477


*NUMBER OF NEW CORONAVIRUS DEATHS BY DATE:*


May 1, 2020 - United States - 1,897
May 2, 2020 - United States - 1,691
May 3, 2020 - United States - 1,153
May 4, 2020 - United States - 1,324
May 5, 2020 - United States - 2,350
May 6, 2020 - United States - 2,528
May 7, 2020 - United States - 2,129
May 8, 2020 - United States - 1,687
May 9, 2020 - United States - 1,422
May 10, 2020 - United States - 750
May 11, 2020 - United States - 1,008
May 12, 2020 - United States - 1,630
May 13, 2020 - United States - 1,772
May 14, 2020 - United States - 1,715
May 15, 2020 - United States - 1,595


TOTAL DEATHS TO DATE: 89,270


----------



## U2Edge (May 16, 2020)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Money shot off twitter
> 
> PA has had less than 4,000 COVID deaths. 70 percent have been in nursing homes after the governor ordered them to take COVID patients. That leaves about a 1,000 non-nursing home deaths, or .008 percent of the population. PA just extended the lockdown into June. Insanity.
> 
> ...



Lockdown should be extended until at least August and the number of new cases declines to a level that can be tracked and contact traced. Its what Taiwan, New Zealand, Australia and South Korea have done. These countries will soon be free of any active cases of coronavirus, while the United States is stuck in the middle of its worst pandemic since 1918 with an average of over 1,500 people dying from it every day with no end in site. 

TAIWAN only has 7 deaths and 440 total infections. Only 44 active cases left. That is the result of responsible government policy toward a pathogen that is 60 times more deadly than seasonal flue and 4 times more transmissible.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 17, 2020)

90,000 deaths.


----------



## U2Edge (May 17, 2020)

*NUMBER OF NEW CORONAVIRUS INFECTIONS BY DATE:*

May 1, 2020 - United States - 36,282
May 2, 2020 - United States - 29,744
May 3, 2020 - United States - 27,348
May 4, 2020 - United States - 24,713
May 5, 2020 - United States - 24,798
May 6, 2020 - United States - 25,459
May 7, 2020 - United States - 29,531
May 8, 2020 - United States - 29,162
May 9, 2020 - United States - 25,524
May 10, 2020 - United States - 20,329
May 11, 2020 - United States - 18,196
May 12, 2020 - United States - 22,802
May 13, 2020 - United States - 21,712
May 14, 2020 - United States - 27,246
May 15, 2020 - United States - 26,692
May 16, 2020 - United States - 23,488

TOTAL INFECTIONS TO DATE: 1,509,422


*NUMBER OF NEW CORONAVIRUS DEATHS BY DATE:*


May 1, 2020 - United States - 1,897
May 2, 2020 - United States - 1,691
May 3, 2020 - United States - 1,153
May 4, 2020 - United States - 1,324
May 5, 2020 - United States - 2,350
May 6, 2020 - United States - 2,528
May 7, 2020 - United States - 2,129
May 8, 2020 - United States - 1,687
May 9, 2020 - United States - 1,422
May 10, 2020 - United States - 750
May 11, 2020 - United States - 1,008
May 12, 2020 - United States - 1,630
May 13, 2020 - United States - 1,772
May 14, 2020 - United States - 1,715
May 15, 2020 - United States - 1,595
May 16, 2020 - United States - 1,218

TOTAL DEATHS TO DATE: 90,142


----------



## U2Edge (May 17, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> 90,000 deaths.



April 6, 2020 was the date the United States hit the 10,000 mark. So that means it took just 5 weeks, 5 days, to kill another 80,000 Americans.


----------



## M14 Shooter (May 18, 2020)

89,745 deaths
11,720,120 tests
1,500,609 confirmed cases
12.80% infection rate
~ 42,443,258 total infected
~ 0.21145% death rate.








						Coronavirus Updates (COVID-19) Deaths & Cases per 1M Population | RealClearPolitics
					

Coronavirus Updates (COVID-19) Deaths & Cases per Population | RealClearPolitics




					www.realclearpolitics.com


----------



## U2Edge (May 18, 2020)

*NUMBER OF NEW CORONAVIRUS INFECTIONS BY DATE:*

May 1, 2020 - United States - 36,282
May 2, 2020 - United States - 29,744
May 3, 2020 - United States - 27,348
May 4, 2020 - United States - 24,713
May 5, 2020 - United States - 24,798
May 6, 2020 - United States - 25,459
May 7, 2020 - United States - 29,531
May 8, 2020 - United States - 29,162
May 9, 2020 - United States - 25,524
May 10, 2020 - United States - 20,329
May 11, 2020 - United States - 18,196
May 12, 2020 - United States - 22,802
May 13, 2020 - United States - 21,712
May 14, 2020 - United States - 27,246
May 15, 2020 - United States - 26,692
May 16, 2020 - United States - 23,488
May 17, 2020 - United States - 19,891

TOTAL INFECTIONS TO DATE: 1,538,117


*NUMBER OF NEW CORONAVIRUS DEATHS BY DATE:*


May 1, 2020 - United States - 1,897
May 2, 2020 - United States - 1,691
May 3, 2020 - United States - 1,153
May 4, 2020 - United States - 1,324
May 5, 2020 - United States - 2,350
May 6, 2020 - United States - 2,528
May 7, 2020 - United States - 2,129
May 8, 2020 - United States - 1,687
May 9, 2020 - United States - 1,422
May 10, 2020 - United States - 750
May 11, 2020 - United States - 1,008
May 12, 2020 - United States - 1,630
May 13, 2020 - United States - 1,772
May 14, 2020 - United States - 1,715
May 15, 2020 - United States - 1,595
May 16, 2020 - United States - 1,218
May 17, 2020 - United States - 865

TOTAL DEATHS TO DATE: 91,460


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 18, 2020)

Infection rate of those tested.

4/3:  39.7%
4/4:  20.2%
4/7:  19.3%
4/10:  19.7%
4/11:  20.0%
4/13:  19.8%
4/14:  20.0%
4/15:  19.8%
4/19:  19.8%
4/20:  19.7%
4/21:  19.6%
4/22:  19.6%
4/23:  18.7%
4/26:  18.1%
4/28:  17.5%
4/29:  17.3%
5/1:  16.9%
5/4:  16.3%
5/6:  15.8%
5/8:  15.3%
5/13:  14.2%
5/18:  12.6%

Another 22,600 new cases and another 1,000 new deaths.  

But at least they're getting lots of negative tests done.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 20, 2020)

India and Bangladesh now dealing with a cyclone as well.

That's not good.


----------



## U2Edge (May 21, 2020)

*NUMBER OF NEW CORONAVIRUS INFECTIONS BY DATE:*

May 1, 2020 - United States - 36,282
May 2, 2020 - United States - 29,744
May 3, 2020 - United States - 27,348
May 4, 2020 - United States - 24,713
May 5, 2020 - United States - 24,798
May 6, 2020 - United States - 25,459
May 7, 2020 - United States - 29,531
May 8, 2020 - United States - 29,162
May 9, 2020 - United States - 25,524
May 10, 2020 - United States - 20,329
May 11, 2020 - United States - 18,196
May 12, 2020 - United States - 22,802
May 13, 2020 - United States - 21,712
May 14, 2020 - United States - 27,246
May 15, 2020 - United States - 26,692
May 16, 2020 - United States - 23,488
May 17, 2020 - United States - 19,891
May 18, 2020 - United States - 22,630
May 19, 2020 - United States - 20,289
May 20, 2020 - United States - 22,140

TOTAL INFECTIONS TO DATE: 1,617,650


*NUMBER OF NEW CORONAVIRUS DEATHS BY DATE:*


May 1, 2020 - United States - 1,897
May 2, 2020 - United States - 1,691
May 3, 2020 - United States - 1,153
May 4, 2020 - United States - 1,324
May 5, 2020 - United States - 2,350
May 6, 2020 - United States - 2,528
May 7, 2020 - United States - 2,129
May 8, 2020 - United States - 1,687
May 9, 2020 - United States - 1,422
May 10, 2020 - United States - 750
May 11, 2020 - United States - 1,008
May 12, 2020 - United States - 1,630
May 13, 2020 - United States - 1,772
May 14, 2020 - United States - 1,715
May 15, 2020 - United States - 1,595
May 16, 2020 - United States - 1,218
May 17, 2020 - United States - 865
May 18, 2020 - United States - 1,003
May 19, 2020 - United States - 1,552
May 20, 2020 - United States - 1,403

TOTAL DEATHS TO DATE: 96,178


----------



## U2Edge (May 21, 2020)

Still seeing U.S. daily deaths and new infections nearly as high as the first week of May.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 22, 2020)

Another 28,000 new cases and another 1,400 new deaths.


----------



## U2Edge (May 22, 2020)

*NUMBER OF NEW CORONAVIRUS INFECTIONS BY DATE:*

May 1, 2020 - United States - 36,282
May 2, 2020 - United States - 29,744
May 3, 2020 - United States - 27,348
May 4, 2020 - United States - 24,713
May 5, 2020 - United States - 24,798
May 6, 2020 - United States - 25,459
May 7, 2020 - United States - 29,531
May 8, 2020 - United States - 29,162
May 9, 2020 - United States - 25,524
May 10, 2020 - United States - 20,329
May 11, 2020 - United States - 18,196
May 12, 2020 - United States - 22,802
May 13, 2020 - United States - 21,712
May 14, 2020 - United States - 27,246
May 15, 2020 - United States - 26,692
May 16, 2020 - United States - 23,488
May 17, 2020 - United States - 19,891
May 18, 2020 - United States - 22,630
May 19, 2020 - United States - 20,289
May 20, 2020 - United States - 22,140
May 21, 2020 - United States - 28,179

TOTAL INFECTIONS TO DATE: 1,621,333


*NUMBER OF NEW CORONAVIRUS DEATHS BY DATE:*


May 1, 2020 - United States - 1,897
May 2, 2020 - United States - 1,691
May 3, 2020 - United States - 1,153
May 4, 2020 - United States - 1,324
May 5, 2020 - United States - 2,350
May 6, 2020 - United States - 2,528
May 7, 2020 - United States - 2,129
May 8, 2020 - United States - 1,687
May 9, 2020 - United States - 1,422
May 10, 2020 - United States - 750
May 11, 2020 - United States - 1,008
May 12, 2020 - United States - 1,630
May 13, 2020 - United States - 1,772
May 14, 2020 - United States - 1,715
May 15, 2020 - United States - 1,595
May 16, 2020 - United States - 1,218
May 17, 2020 - United States - 865
May 18, 2020 - United States - 1,003
May 19, 2020 - United States - 1,552
May 20, 2020 - United States - 1,403
May 21, 2020 - United States - 1,418

TOTAL DEATHS TO DATE: 96,363


----------



## U2Edge (May 22, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Another 28,000 new cases and another 1,400 new deaths.



28,179 infections, about 73% as bad as the worst day for new infections in the United States so far. This could be the impact of opening up. 

Right now in Taiwan, they only have 26 active cases left. New Zealand only has 30 active cases left. That's where the United States should be, but were FAR from it and going in the opposite direction.


----------



## M14 Shooter (May 22, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> *NUMBER OF NEW CORONAVIRUS INFECTIONS BY DATE:*
> 
> May 1, 2020 - United States - 36,282
> May 2, 2020 - United States - 29,744
> ...


Do you think anyone pays attention to this?
Why?


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 22, 2020)

M14 Shooter said:


> Do you think anyone pays attention to this?
> Why?



Maybe you're in the wrong thread.

This one is about the numbers.


----------



## U2Edge (May 23, 2020)

*NUMBER OF NEW CORONAVIRUS INFECTIONS BY DATE:*

May 1, 2020 - United States - 36,282
May 2, 2020 - United States - 29,744
May 3, 2020 - United States - 27,348
May 4, 2020 - United States - 24,713
May 5, 2020 - United States - 24,798
May 6, 2020 - United States - 25,459
May 7, 2020 - United States - 29,531
May 8, 2020 - United States - 29,162
May 9, 2020 - United States - 25,524
May 10, 2020 - United States - 20,329
May 11, 2020 - United States - 18,196
May 12, 2020 - United States - 22,802
May 13, 2020 - United States - 21,712
May 14, 2020 - United States - 27,246
May 15, 2020 - United States - 26,692
May 16, 2020 - United States - 23,488
May 17, 2020 - United States - 19,891
May 18, 2020 - United States - 22,630
May 19, 2020 - United States - 20,289
May 20, 2020 - United States - 22,140
May 21, 2020 - United States - 28,179
May 22, 2020 - United States - 24,197

TOTAL INFECTIONS TO DATE: 1,649,333


*NUMBER OF NEW CORONAVIRUS DEATHS BY DATE:*


May 1, 2020 - United States - 1,897
May 2, 2020 - United States - 1,691
May 3, 2020 - United States - 1,153
May 4, 2020 - United States - 1,324
May 5, 2020 - United States - 2,350
May 6, 2020 - United States - 2,528
May 7, 2020 - United States - 2,129
May 8, 2020 - United States - 1,687
May 9, 2020 - United States - 1,422
May 10, 2020 - United States - 750
May 11, 2020 - United States - 1,008
May 12, 2020 - United States - 1,630
May 13, 2020 - United States - 1,772
May 14, 2020 - United States - 1,715
May 15, 2020 - United States - 1,595
May 16, 2020 - United States - 1,218
May 17, 2020 - United States - 865
May 18, 2020 - United States - 1,003
May 19, 2020 - United States - 1,552
May 20, 2020 - United States - 1,403
May 21, 2020 - United States - 1,418
May 22, 2020 - United States - 1,293

TOTAL DEATHS TO DATE: 97,776


----------



## U2Edge (May 23, 2020)

*TOP TEN MOST INFECTED COUNTRIES BY CORONAVIRUS PER CAPITA:*

01. San Marino
02. Vatican City
03. Qatar
04. Andorra
05. Luxembourg
06. Spain
07. Singapore
08. Iceland
09. Bahrain
10. United States

So much for the United States doing better than the European Union countries when it comes to coronavirus. The United States is WORSE than any EU country except Luxembourg and Spain.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 23, 2020)

CWayne said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > CWayne said:
> ...



As we approach 100,000 deaths...this post of yours didn't age well.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 23, 2020)

Brazil passed up Russia.  They're now at #2.

Their number of cases really took off fast.


----------



## CWayne (May 23, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...


In fact, it has.  They were predicting 100's of thousands.   Millions even.

I guess the predictions of "dire consequences and overrun hospitals" didn't age well. 

We've been lied to.  Some of us know it, the rest think that we should continue to shelter in place.


----------



## CWayne (May 24, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Brazil passed up Russia.  They're now at #2.
> 
> Their number of cases really took off fast.


Tell Me.  Are you confusing the "number of cases" with the number of deaths?  Because an uptick in cases does not equate to more deaths.


----------



## CWayne (May 24, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> *NUMBER OF NEW CORONAVIRUS INFECTIONS BY DATE:*
> 
> May 1, 2020 - United States - 36,282
> May 2, 2020 - United States - 29,744
> ...


Those numbers are lies, you do know that, right?

The number of infections are 10x higher, the number of deaths that were actually caused by the virus are about 1/3 less or more less.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 24, 2020)

CWayne said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Brazil passed up Russia.  They're now at #2.
> ...



I didn't say number of deaths.  I said number of cases.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 24, 2020)

CWayne said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > *NUMBER OF NEW CORONAVIRUS INFECTIONS BY DATE:*
> ...



Do you have a source for that?  Or are you just pulling that out of nowhere?


----------



## CWayne (May 24, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


So, this is the type of misdirection and fearmongering that goes on.

This virus is NOT a guaranteed death sentence.  People use the term, "number of cases" as a weapon knowing that the sheep will equate that number with an equal number of deaths.

Given that less than 1% of the at-risk group actually die from this, the term is clearly used to instill fear.

We have been told by numerous credible sources that the number of cases in the US is actually much, much higher than what is being reported.  In fact, what is being reported is deliberately kept low in the liberal states to save face for their governors and party.  In addition, we know because they have admitted to it, that they are overreporting the number of deaths 'due to' covid-19.  In addition, we know that the medical administration in the most affected states get more money for each and every death certificate associated with covid-19 in addition to more money if they can apply a ventilator to that case.

So,  you can choose to believe the numbers they are controlling you with, but people with critical thinking skills always question the government, more so liberal governments, will not suspend healthy disbelief.

For those who are actually interested in the truth, I suggest using a neutral search engine in addition to google.  The sources have been vocal for the past three months, but who knows how much of it google has regulated to hidden status.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 24, 2020)

CWayne said:


> So, this is the type of misdirection and fearmongering that goes on.



Saying that they're #2 in number of cases, when they are #2 in number of cases is not misdirection or fearmongering.  It's just a fact.



CWayne said:


> This virus is NOT a guaranteed death sentence.  People use the term, "number of cases" as a weapon knowing that the sheep will equate that number with an equal number of deaths.



I use the term "number of cases" to mean "number of cases".



CWayne said:


> Given that less than 1% of the at-risk group actually die from this, the term is clearly used to instill fear.



Again, I use the term to mean exactly what it means.



CWayne said:


> We have been told by numerous credible sources that the number of cases in the US is actually much, much higher than what is being reported.  In fact, what is being reported is deliberately kept low in the liberal states to save face for their governors and party.  In addition, we know because they have admitted to it, that they are overreporting the number of deaths 'due to' covid-19.



Link to the extent of overreporting that you stated earlier.  I noticed that you never answered that part.



CWayne said:


> So,  you can choose to believe the numbers they are controlling you with, but people with critical thinking skills always question the government, more so liberal governments, will not suspend healthy disbelief.
> 
> For those who are actually interested in the truth, I suggest using a neutral search engine in addition to google.  The sources have been vocal for the past three months, but who knows how much of it google has regulated to hidden status.



That was a nice little diatribe, but you didn't actually say much.  If you have a source, then provide it.  We can go from there.  Otherwise it just looks like baseless bullshit that you probably got off of some nutty conspiracy theory site.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 24, 2020)

CWayne said:


> The number of infections are 10x higher, the number of deaths that were actually caused by the virus are about 1/3 less or more less.



I'll ask again.  Link to this please.  

Show us those critical thinking skills of yours that lead you to this claim.


----------



## CWayne (May 24, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> > So, this is the type of misdirection and fearmongering that goes on.
> ...


So, you duck what I said.  
Good to know you're not someone to take serious.


----------



## CWayne (May 24, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> > The number of infections are 10x higher, the number of deaths that were actually caused by the virus are about 1/3 less or more less.
> ...


The information is spread out over the last 90 days.  People who actually learn and pay attention to what is being said, and what is not being said, collect information and put it into what psychologist call, Knowledge -  Experience.





__





						knowledge experience - Google Search
					





					www.google.com
				




If you want one single link, they you are just a lazy fuck not interested in the truth when you have several good search engines that will satisfy your curiosity and further your education.

But YOU have to want it.  I am not your puppet to jump through your hoops.  

Believe it or not.  I don't care.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 24, 2020)

CWayne said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > CWayne said:
> ...



I responded to everything you said.  What did I duck?

Brazil is #2 in number of cases.  That's just a fact.  Like it or not, doesn't matter.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 24, 2020)

CWayne said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > CWayne said:
> ...



Yea, you have nothing.  

You're just pulling bullshit out of thin air without being able to validate it.  Nice critical thinking skills there, bud.


----------



## CWayne (May 24, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


So, do you understand motivation and deception?

You did NOT respond to everything I said.

I said that people use the term "number of cases" as a fear motivator.  Understand?


Did you address that?  You did not.  Because it does not fit the narrative.


----------



## CWayne (May 24, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


So, your lack of curiosity paints you as a low information voter.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 24, 2020)

CWayne said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > CWayne said:
> ...



I was the one who said "number of cases".  I used that term to mean exactly what I said. 

It's kind of weird.  It's almost like people mean the exact thing that they say sometimes.  What part of that do you need help with?


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 24, 2020)

CWayne said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > CWayne said:
> ...



I'm curious enough to ask you for your made-up bullshit sources.  I'm not going to go on a search for something that we both know doesn't exist.  You're just making up bullshit and you're not willing to admit it.  

Like I said, nice critical thinking skills.  You're not fooling anyone, bud.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (May 24, 2020)

Study: A majority of the population may have 'some degree' of preexisting immunity to COVID-19
					

Up to 60% of the population may have at least some protection against the virus.




					justthenews.com
				




The study, written by researchers in California, New York and North Carolina and soon to be published in the journal Cell, discovered that certain types of cells in blood samples taken from donors in 2015-2018—well before COVID-19 arose—were reactive against the COVID-19 virus. In other words, those blood samples were at least partially immune from the coronavirus even though they had never been exposed to it.


----------



## CWayne (May 24, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


Maybe you did, but if you wanted to make a point, you would say the "Number of dead" or the number of deaths.  Because that number is going down.  A number that is getting better is never stated, is it?

Goodbye, I'm done proving the point to you and if you are intentionally dense, then I have no use for you.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 24, 2020)

CWayne said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > CWayne said:
> ...



Once again, I meant exactly what I said.  I post numbers that get better and I post numbers that are getting worse.  They're these little things called facts.

Brazil is #2 in number of cases.  

Read that over.  Many times over if you have to.  It means exactly what it says.  That concept seems really difficult for you to understand for some reason.

See you later.  Your inability to understand simple English and refusal to provide sources for your conspiracy theories has been extremely helpful.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 25, 2020)

C'mon, start going down.  You can do it!


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 26, 2020)

100,000 deaths.


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 26, 2020)

Still bad, but looking better over the last few days.

Hopefully it's not due to a lack of reporting numbers over the long weekend.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 28, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 28, 2020)

Sweden is doing well.

Showing a steady decline in cases and deaths.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 28, 2020)

U.K. is doing much better than they were.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 28, 2020)

Total world wide deaths.....360,000.

Over the course of 100 days, that is about a 2% increase globally over normal.

That CERTAINLY qualifies it as the horror of the century.

Now...take the worst countries out and you'd hardly notice it.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 28, 2020)

What's going on with Mexico ?


----------



## U2Edge (May 30, 2020)

*NUMBER OF NEW CORONAVIRUS INFECTIONS BY DATE:*

May 1, 2020 - United States - 36,282
May 2, 2020 - United States - 29,744
May 3, 2020 - United States - 27,348
May 4, 2020 - United States - 24,713
May 5, 2020 - United States - 24,798
May 6, 2020 - United States - 25,459
May 7, 2020 - United States - 29,531
May 8, 2020 - United States - 29,162
May 9, 2020 - United States - 25,524
May 10, 2020 - United States - 20,329
May 11, 2020 - United States - 18,196
May 12, 2020 - United States - 22,802
May 13, 2020 - United States - 21,712
May 14, 2020 - United States - 27,246
May 15, 2020 - United States - 26,692
May 16, 2020 - United States - 23,488
May 17, 2020 - United States - 19,891
May 18, 2020 - United States - 22,630
May 19, 2020 - United States - 20,289
May 20, 2020 - United States - 22,140
May 21, 2020 - United States - 28,179
May 22, 2020 - United States - 24,197
May 23, 2020 - United States - 21,929
May 24, 2020 - United States - 19,608
May 25, 2020 - United States - 19,790
May 26, 2020 - United States - 19,031
May 27, 2020 - United States - 20,546
May 28, 2020 - United States - 22,658
May 29, 2020 - United States - 25,069
May 30, 2020 - United States - 23,290

TOTAL INFECTIONS TO DATE: 1,816,820


*NUMBER OF NEW CORONAVIRUS DEATHS BY DATE:*


May 1, 2020 - United States - 1,897
May 2, 2020 - United States - 1,691
May 3, 2020 - United States - 1,153
May 4, 2020 - United States - 1,324
May 5, 2020 - United States - 2,350
May 6, 2020 - United States - 2,528
May 7, 2020 - United States - 2,129
May 8, 2020 - United States - 1,687
May 9, 2020 - United States - 1,422
May 10, 2020 - United States - 750
May 11, 2020 - United States - 1,008
May 12, 2020 - United States - 1,630
May 13, 2020 - United States - 1,772
May 14, 2020 - United States - 1,715
May 15, 2020 - United States - 1,595
May 16, 2020 - United States - 1,218
May 17, 2020 - United States - 865
May 18, 2020 - United States - 1,003
May 19, 2020 - United States - 1,552
May 20, 2020 - United States - 1,403
May 21, 2020 - United States - 1,418
May 22, 2020 - United States - 1,293
May 23, 2020 - United States - 1,033
May 24, 2020 - United States - 615
May 25, 2020 - United States - 505
May 26, 2020 - United States - 774
May 27, 2020 - United States - 1,535
May 28, 2020 - United States - 1,223
May 29, 2020 - United States - 1,212
May 30, 2020 - United States - 1,015

TOTAL DEATHS TO DATE: 105,557


----------



## U2Edge (May 30, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Total world wide deaths.....360,000.
> 
> Over the course of 100 days, that is about a 2% increase globally over normal.
> 
> ...



That's worldwide deaths with a global lockdown in place. Without a global lockdown, deaths could be in the millions. 

An average of 40,000 Americans die per year from season flu.

Already 105,000 Americans are dead from covid-19 in just three months despite the lockdowns and efforts to prevent that number from rising. 

How many Americans will die from covid-19 over the next three months? 

Meanwhile, in Taiwan, only 7 people have died. Only 442 have become infected. There are only 14 active cases of coronavirus left in Taiwan. 

In Taiwan on most days, no one dies from covid-19 or gets sick from covid-19.
In the United States recently, an average of 1,000 people die every day from covid-19 and another 20,000 get sick from it.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 30, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Total world wide deaths.....360,000.
> ...



Pure horseshit.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 30, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Total world wide deaths.....360,000.
> ...



Yeah, those dicks in New York have really fucked over their constitutents.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 30, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> How many Americans will die from covid-19 over the next three months?



Move to Taiwan.  

You'll like it there...I did.

How many Americans ?

That does not worry me.

How many Northeasterners ?

That would worry me.


----------



## I c h i g o (May 31, 2020)

Almost 5,000 more people have recovered from the coronavirus. 38,099 Michigan residents are listed as recovered as of May 29.

One week ago, the number of recoveries stood at 33,168. On Saturday, officials also reported an additional 263 new cases of the coronavirus. This brings the total number of confirmed cases to 56,884.

Another 57 people are dead, making the death toll 5,463. 37 of those deaths were identified during a tri-weekly vital records review.


----------



## Ame®icano (Jun 1, 2020)

Of course, we didn't know numbers were cooked...

*Gun shot victims counted as Washington coronavirus deaths*



> Washington state counts gun shot victims as coronavirus related deaths, state public health officials admit.
> 
> This method of counting coronavirus deaths, which could pad the numbers, has incredible implications. It doesn’t just artificially increase the death rate. It is used by Governor Jay Inslee to keep the economy shut down longer than may be necessary.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 1, 2020)

Does anyone disagree that the U.S. is slowing down.

Cases are decreasing.  

Deaths are decreasing.

Not seeing much that says opening up has been a huge issue.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 2, 2020)

Another 22,000 new cases.  Not sure why we're still seeing that much, but at least the active number of cases is finally starting to decrease.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 4, 2020)

Northeast, and Ill/Mi/Oh provided most of the corpses today.  

Sucks...but overall the numbers are lower.

Sweden's deaths continue a slow descent.

Brazil has gone fucking nuts.


----------



## U2Edge (Jun 4, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



Nope, its science fact. The evidence, results from the 1918 pandemic on cities that locked down and cities that did not. Also, what epidemiologist have found out about how a virus can spread since then, and how lockdowns and other restrictions can save lives. 

Taiwan is the gold standard in defeating this virus. A population of 24 million people and only 443 positive cases of the virus, and 7 deaths. Taiwan has had less illness and death than any U.S. state whether it be California with its 40 million population or Wyoming with its tiny 580,000 population. 

Taiwan knows the science of protecting its population from this virus better than any country in the world. They know that travel restrictions, lockdowns, and isolation work to combat and defeat the virus, save lives, and protect the population,  and the economy of the country.


----------



## U2Edge (Jun 4, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



The United States had over 20,000 new infections and over 1,000 deaths from covid-19 on June 3, 2020. New York State account for LESS THAN 5% of those new infections and LESS THAN 8% of those new deaths for June 3, 2020. 

Sorry, but your going to have to find a new state to beat up on rather than New York State. Over 90% of new infections and deaths are happening OUTSIDE of New York State in the United States currently.


----------



## U2Edge (Jun 4, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > How many Americans will die from covid-19 over the next three months?
> ...



The United States should be doing better than TAIWAN when it comes to protecting its population. The United States is the wealthiest country on the planet and invest more money in health care and National Security than any other country in the world. We have a right to demand that the United States do a better job to protect its citizens than any other country in the world, including Taiwan. 

Instead, the United States is currently the 11th most infected country with coronavirus on the planet on a per capita basis:

Top 15 most covid-19 infected countries per capita:

01. Qatar
02. San Marino
03. Vatican City
04. Andorra
05. Bahrain
06. Kuwait
07. Luxembourg
08. Singapore
09. Spain
10. Chile
11. United States
12. Peru
13. Iceland
14. Ireland
15. Belgium

Only two European Union countries are doing worse than the United States when it comes to per capita covid-19 infections, Spain and Luxembourg. 

Top 15 countries in per capita deaths from covid-19:

01. San Marino
02. Belgium
03. Andorra
04. United Kingdom
05. Spain
06. Italy
*07. Sweden*
08. France
09. Netherlands
10. Ireland
11. United States
12. Switzerland
13. Canada
14. Ecuador
15. Luxembourg

Only seven European Union countries are doing worse than the United States it comes to per capita deaths from covid-19. 

In both list, the United States is the 11th worst in the world when it comes to per capita covid-19 infections and per capita deaths from covid-19. 

The United States should not be the 11th worst in the world when it comes to fighting this pandemic, it should be the BEST in the world when it comes to fighting this pandemic. The United States is at the opposite end on the chart that it should be and this is thanks largely to the failures of the Trump administration over the past 3 years as well as since January in protecting the U.S. population from pandemics.


----------



## U2Edge (Jun 4, 2020)

*NUMBER OF NEW CORONAVIRUS INFECTIONS BY DATE:*

May 1, 2020 - United States - 36,282
May 2, 2020 - United States - 29,744
May 3, 2020 - United States - 27,348
May 4, 2020 - United States - 24,713
May 5, 2020 - United States - 24,798
May 6, 2020 - United States - 25,459
May 7, 2020 - United States - 29,531
May 8, 2020 - United States - 29,162
May 9, 2020 - United States - 25,524
May 10, 2020 - United States - 20,329
May 11, 2020 - United States - 18,196
May 12, 2020 - United States - 22,802
May 13, 2020 - United States - 21,712
May 14, 2020 - United States - 27,246
May 15, 2020 - United States - 26,692
May 16, 2020 - United States - 23,488
May 17, 2020 - United States - 19,891
May 18, 2020 - United States - 22,630
May 19, 2020 - United States - 20,289
May 20, 2020 - United States - 22,140
May 21, 2020 - United States - 28,179
May 22, 2020 - United States - 24,197
May 23, 2020 - United States - 21,929
May 24, 2020 - United States - 19,608
May 25, 2020 - United States - 19,790
May 26, 2020 - United States - 19,031
May 27, 2020 - United States - 20,546
May 28, 2020 - United States - 22,658
May 29, 2020 - United States - 25,069
May 30, 2020 - United States - 23,290
May 31, 2020 - United States - 20,350
June 1, 2020 - United States - 22,153
June 2, 2020 - United States - 21,882
June 3, 2020 - United States - 20,578

TOTAL INFECTIONS TO DATE: 1,902,031


*NUMBER OF NEW CORONAVIRUS DEATHS BY DATE:*


May 1, 2020 - United States - 1,897
May 2, 2020 - United States - 1,691
May 3, 2020 - United States - 1,153
May 4, 2020 - United States - 1,324
May 5, 2020 - United States - 2,350
May 6, 2020 - United States - 2,528
May 7, 2020 - United States - 2,129
May 8, 2020 - United States - 1,687
May 9, 2020 - United States - 1,422
May 10, 2020 - United States - 750
May 11, 2020 - United States - 1,008
May 12, 2020 - United States - 1,630
May 13, 2020 - United States - 1,772
May 14, 2020 - United States - 1,715
May 15, 2020 - United States - 1,595
May 16, 2020 - United States - 1,218
May 17, 2020 - United States - 865
May 18, 2020 - United States - 1,003
May 19, 2020 - United States - 1,552
May 20, 2020 - United States - 1,403
May 21, 2020 - United States - 1,418
May 22, 2020 - United States - 1,293
May 23, 2020 - United States - 1,033
May 24, 2020 - United States - 615
May 25, 2020 - United States - 505
May 26, 2020 - United States - 774
May 27, 2020 - United States - 1,535
May 28, 2020 - United States - 1,223
May 29, 2020 - United States - 1,212
May 30, 2020 - United States - 1,015
May 31, 2020 - United States - 638
June 1, 2020 - United States - 730
June 2, 2020 - United States - 1,134
June 3, 2020 - United States - 1,083

TOTAL DEATHS TO DATE: 109,146

The reality in these figures suggest that there has been very little improvement since May 10, 2020. June 3, 2020 had 20,578 infections, more than May 10, 2020 with 20,329 infections. June 3, 2020 had 1,083 deaths compared to May 10, 2020 with 750 deaths. 

Right now, it seems the United States has stopped improving from its worst day for infections and deaths and has settled into a static daily count that continues to do be about 50% of its worst day of deaths and worst day of new infections from April 2020. 

A country like Italy in contrast has pushed its daily death and infections totals to well below 10% of their worst days earlier in the year. The United States should continue its lockdowns to get its daily deaths and infections below 5% of the worst days in April as well as being a rate that could be contained and managed through testing, contact tracing, and isolation of infected or potentially infected individuals.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 4, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > U2Edge said:
> ...


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 4, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > U2Edge said:
> ...



The Northeast and the Mi/Ill/Oh areas still account for most deaths.

It has not just been New York I've beat up on.

It is the North East and the trifecta by the great lakes.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 4, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> *NUMBER OF NEW CORONAVIRUS INFECTIONS BY DATE:*
> 
> May 1, 2020 - United States - 36,282
> May 2, 2020 - United States - 29,744
> ...



Move to Italy.

We are tired of this stupid shit.


----------



## U2Edge (Jun 4, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > *NUMBER OF NEW CORONAVIRUS INFECTIONS BY DATE:*
> ...



I want the United States to protect its citizens better than any other country on the planet. How is that "stupid"? Why is it "stupid" to expect your country to be the best. To want your country to be the best. 

Why is it ok with you for the United States to be one of the worst countries in the world when it comes to infections and deaths from this pandemic?


----------



## U2Edge (Jun 4, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



New York State, particularly New York City, was exceptionally vulnerable to coronavirus spread in the early stages since it is one of the largest areas in the world for International Travel and certainly the largest area in the United States exposed to international travel. This made New York City at one time the epicenter of the outbreak and spread of Coronavirus in the United States. New York City was seeded with coronavirus infections coming from Europe. That clearly shows the stupidity of Trump only restricting travel from China in the early days. 

If Trump had instituted the same travel bans and restrictions that Taiwan did on January 20, 2020, the following day, its likely the United States would have per capita numbers similar to TAIWAN in terms of infections and deaths from covid 19. 

New York City and New York State are no longer the epicenter of the outbreak in the United States. Yet, you continue to beat up on New York if it still was, and failed to acknowledge that the situation has vastly in improved in New York State and New York City from where it was at its peak. 

The problem states in the United States are the ones where the virus is now spreading fastest.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 4, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > U2Edge said:
> ...



Because the fucking lockdown wasn't needed.

As was shown....Sweden killed a lot of people in old folks homes.  We did the same.

At the start, many of us said the lockdown wasn't necessary....but focus on the elderly.  We protected a bunch of people who didn't need protecting and we killed a bunch of vulnerable people by focusing on the wrong stuff.

So, take it up with morons like Cuomo.

You may not like it, but many states in the Mountain West never really shut down.  It's been shown over and over and over.  And I have first hand accounts from many friends and family as well as my own.  And the Mountain West is doing just fine.

Look at your percentages.

The N.E. still has 55% of total deaths.

The Ill/Mi/Oh group are adding about 14%.

States like Utah, which had whole areas that basically only closed restraunts and schools (nail salons were declared essential) are doing just great.

What you wanted was never going to happen because we focused on the wrong shit.

I love Taiwan the people and the land.  They are smart.  They also have the advantage of better isolation.

Had the fuckups from New York and the rest of the N.E. done better.....we'd all be much better off.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 4, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > U2Edge said:
> ...



You are just guessing at what would have happened in New York.  Their leaders didn't get serious about isolation until well after they were in deep shit.

Oh, you can look back and see where I said things were getting better.  

But the N.E. in general is still a huge problem for the country.


----------



## U2Edge (Jun 4, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



Nope, John Hopkins University determined that Taiwan was in the worst position in terms of its exposure to coronavirus due to its greater travel and trade links with China. It was much easier for the virus to spread quickly in Taiwan given its greater proximity, travel, and trade with China. Another bad thing for TAIWAN was its population density. Taiwan is one of the ten most densely populated countries in the world. It also has one of the oldest populations in the world to. 

I NEVER wanted anyone to die or get sick in the United States from this virus. In contrast, many of your post show you don't seem to care. 

The current number of confirmed cases to confirmed deaths shows a 6% death rate. If the United States had done nothing, by August 70% of the population could have been infected resulting in 14 million deaths. *That is what the data shows, so clearly the lockdown was necessary and is still necessary and has saved millions of lives. 

Sweden is a disaster with the 7th highest per capita number of deaths in the world from covid-19. Sweden is not a model for anything except for what NOT TO DO in a pandemic. *


Over the past week, what states are decreasing in terms of new virus cases, remain static, or are increasing. 
Guess what the three states are with the most new infections over the past week are relative to where they were a week ago? 

01. TEXAS
02. ARIZONA
03. OREGON

      All three states saw a 50%+ INCREASE in new infections compared to the previous week. 

Lets take a look at the 11 states traditionally considered to make of the North East Of The United States:

01. New York - over a 10% DECREASE
02. Maine - over a 10% DECREASE
03. Massachusetts - over a 10% DECREASE
04. Rhode Island - over a 10% DECREASE
05. New Jersey - over a 10% DECREASE
06. Delaware - over a 10% DECREASE
07. Connecticut - over a 10% DECREASE
08. Pennsylvania - STEADY
09. Maryland - STEADY
10. New Hampshire - STEADY
11. Vermont - STEADY

The number of new cases in coronavirus is increasing by more than 10% over the past week in 14 states. Ten of these states are red states while 4 of them are considered Blue states:

01. Texas - Red - over a 50% INCREASE
02. Arizona - Red - over a 50% INCREASE
03. Oregon - Blue - over a 50% INCREASE
04. South Carolina - Red - over a 10% INCREASE
05. North Carolina - Red - over a 10% INCREASE
06. Kentucky - Red - over a 10% INCREASE
07. Tennessee - Red - over a 10% INCREASE
08. Arkansas - Red - over a 10% INCREASE
09. Mississippi - Red - over a 10% INCREASE
10. Nebraska - Red - over a 10% INCREASE
11. Colorado - Blue - over a 10% INCREASE
12. Utah - Red - over a 10% INCREASE
13. California - Blue over a 10% INCREASE
14. Washington - Blue over a 10% INCREASE

Overall, new cases in the Northeast are DECLINING. New cases are declining in Ohio and Illinois. Michigan is static. 

Its primarily RED STATES like TEXAS and ARIZONA that are seeing a huge rise in new coronavirus cases. Those states are the problem areas, not the states where the number of new cases is decreasing. 









						Coronavirus cases spike in Texas, Oregon and Arizona
					

Cases also continued to climb in a handful of states.




					www.axios.com


----------



## U2Edge (Jun 4, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



You don't seem to understand the science of pandemics. Every human being, regardless of age, is a potential hosts for the virus to spread. The spread of the virus is the problem. That is what has to be stopped. In many ways, its the young people that are the greatest problem because they are less likely to die from it and will spread it to a lot more people. The virus depends the most on young people to do its spreading. Hosts that die to quickly are not good for the virus in terms of spreading. 

People of every age, fitness level, background, race, health, have died from coronavirus in the United States. They all make up the total which is now 110,000 deaths. 

It is not possible to ONLY ISOLATE people of a particular age. American households are multi-generational. There are people of every age that are apart of the labor force. The virus does not care about your age, your health, or where you live. If the virus can use your body as a host to spread more, it will. That puts the hosts at risk for death regardless of their age, fitness level, health status etc. 

TAIWAN is the gold standard in terms of government policy and health policy in fighting the virus. Only 443 people got infected in Taiwan and only 7 died. That's in a densely populated country of 24 million people, a larger population than New York, Florida or Arizona. *In fact TAIWAN is nearly 4 times larger than Arizona which has 22,753 infections and 996 deaths. *


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 4, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> Nope, John Hopkins University determined that Taiwan was in the worst position in terms of its exposure to coronavirus due to its greater travel and trade links with China. It was much easier for the virus to spread quickly in Taiwan given its greater proximity, travel, and trade with China. Another bad thing for TAIWAN was its population density. Taiwan is one of the ten most densely populated countries in the world. It also has one of the oldest populations in the world to.



That is a paper study.  It didn't happen.  Why not ?  They simply shut off air travel.  Nobody is rowing a boat or driving a car to the island.  The rest don't matter if you never get it.  


U2Edge said:


> I NEVER wanted anyone to die or get sick in the United States from this virus. In contrast, many of your post show you don't seem to care.



That would be the typical response from anyone who can't take a different point of view.  I said from the start...protect the elderly.  New York and others fucked up.  What part of that don't you get ?  Given what our country does and how it is laid out, it was never going to be Taiwan.



U2Edge said:


> The current number of confirmed cases to confirmed deaths shows a 6% death rate. If the United States had done nothing, by August 70% of the population could have been infected resulting in 14 million deaths. *That is what the data shows, so clearly the lockdown was necessary and is still necessary and has saved millions of lives.*



Yes, we've heard this fairy tale.   Many parts of the U.S. did next to nothing and had no issues.  I know you have your finger in your ears, but that is the reality.  The data supports your ficticious lockdown ?  Not in many places.  Places like New York were slow and they paid the prices.  Sending sick people into nursing homes certainly did not help the case. 

Would have....

Could have....

14 million deaths ????? You can really say that with a straight face.  You are out of you mind.


U2Edge said:


> Overall, new cases in the Northeast are DECLINING. New cases are declining in Ohio and Illinois. Michigan is static.
> 
> Its primarily RED STATES like TEXAS and ARIZONA that are seeing a huge rise in new coronavirus cases. Those states are the problem areas, not the states where the number of new cases is decreasing.



1.  We've always understood you to be a political moron.  
2. You can yak all you want, I showed the NE was 55% (close to what is has been) of deaths..  The Great Lakes folks are 15%.  The east coast is picking up.  
3. On an absolute basis Arizona and Texas are doing fine.  Their increases are still much smaller on a relative basis and have not been sutstained.  You can tell Axios to fuck themselves.  
4. AZ and Texas have a much lower ratio of deaths/cases than New York.  
5. Just checking today, New York and New Jersey are already out in front with a combined 50% of reported deaths.  Why don't you move there instead of Taiwan.

I'm done with your bullshit.  

You can keep having wet dreams about how you think things are going in spite of the fact that nothing supports your claims.  

And your willingness to grab on to (14 million deaths  ) has shown you to be what we know you to be: uncredible.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 4, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > U2Edge said:
> ...



Done with this.

You can keep pining for your mothers basement.

Have a day.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 4, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> At the start, many of us said the lockdown wasn't necessary....but focus on the elderly.



At the start, you said it was a hoax.

Shows what you know.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 4, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Move to Italy.
> 
> We are tired of this stupid shit.



Move to Sweden.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 4, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Move to Italy.
> ...



I think I already said I would if I could.

Memory issues ?


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 4, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > At the start, many of us said the lockdown wasn't necessary....but focus on the elderly.
> ...



I still stand by that.

The whole lockdown was a major fucked up hoax.

We didn't protect who we needed to and we put a lot of people out of work.

Hope you fuckers are happy.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jun 4, 2020)

The lefts experts 








						Surgisphere: governments and WHO changed Covid-19 policy based on suspect data from tiny US company
					

Surgisphere, whose employees appear to include a sci-fi writer and adult content model, provided database behind Lancet and New England Journal of Medicine hydroxychloroquine studies




					www.theguardian.com
				



Retards and sex workers 

90%
Leftist .....and normies and cucka that bend over for them dumber than dog shit 

The other 10 percent leading  have an agenda 

When the usa collapses the world will most likley be thrown into darkness for awhile ...enjoy these sunny care free days while yas can 

The 20's are really gonna roar ...we aint seen Jack Shit yet ...comrades


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 4, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



So what's stopping you?

Need help packing?


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 4, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



None of your fucking business.

But, I said quite clearly.....I would go IF I could.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 4, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



You're flip-flopping there again.  

First you said it was a hoax.  Then you said it's not a hoax.  Now you're back to saying it's a hoax.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 4, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



Maybe you should quit being a loser and follow your dreams.  Loser.  

Get the fuck out of here.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 4, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



And you are going to make me ?

Fuck you and anyone who looks like you.....cocksucker.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 4, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



Did I say I was going to make you?  Or are you just too stupid to understand what was actually said? 

Maybe that's somehow related to why you're incapable of following your dreams.  Must suck to be you, loser.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 4, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



Fuck you and anyone who looks like you....cocksucker.

I'll move where I want where I want and when circumstances allow, I'll move to Sweden.  

Hopefully they don't let low IQ shit-for-brains like you in.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 4, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



When you're done throwing your little temper tantrum, I suggest you try working on your shitty circumstances that are most likely due to your poor life decisions.  For your sake, I hope you get your shit figured out soon.

We will all miss you tremendously.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 4, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



My circumstances are much better than yours by a long shot.

And what you know about my decisions is nothing...but your propensity to talk about them only demonstrates what a left wing asswipe you are.

You need to worry about your own "shit" (assuming you actually have some kind of pathetic life) before you worry about others.

As you are aware, you won't know I am gone.

Just like I won't know you were turned into garden compost.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 4, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



Keep crying, bitch.

You'd rather be in Sweden and we'd rather have you in Sweden.  Follow your dreams and get the fuck out of here.

Quit crying and fix your situation.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 4, 2020)

Here we go....

So far today....

U.S.A at 850.

The NE and Great Lakes crew has about 600 of them.

AZ and Texas are just dying in droves.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 4, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



Nothing to fix.

And you don't know my dreams.  

So, you can fuck off at any time now.

As for crying....I get that you hate being wrong....which means you are probably pretty miserable.

But why pass that along to others who know what they are doing ?


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 4, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



Your dream is to move to Sweden.  Unfortunately, you can't.  Very sad.  Maybe you should work toward that.  That can be your goal.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 4, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



Sweden isn't the only potential destination. Taiwan and Spain are also attractive.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 4, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



Maybe you should work toward that goal. 

Even you, with your limited abilities and limited options, can get there if you put lots of effort into it.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 4, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



I am guessing your dream is have your head pulled out of your ass.

I think that is worthy for someone like you.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 5, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



That probably sounded better in your head, didn't it?


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 5, 2020)

Another 27,000 new cases and 1,100 new deaths.  So far.


----------



## U2Edge (Jun 5, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > Nope, John Hopkins University determined that Taiwan was in the worst position in terms of its exposure to coronavirus due to its greater travel and trade links with China. It was much easier for the virus to spread quickly in Taiwan given its greater proximity, travel, and trade with China. Another bad thing for TAIWAN was its population density. Taiwan is one of the ten most densely populated countries in the world. It also has one of the oldest populations in the world to.
> ...




You know, calling people names and other antics of teenagers is something most people leave behind once they are an adult, provided that want to at least appear credible. 

1. Its a lot more likely that someone would take a boat to Taiwan from China than from China to the United States. No one is taking a car from China to the United States either. The fact is, the way most people arrive in Taiwan from other countries is the way most people arrive in the United States from other countries. Air Travel. So Taiwan does not have an advantage. Its been determined Taiwan was at a disadvantage given the level of travel between Taiwan and China. 

2. As I stated before, you have to protect everyone in order to protect the elderly. Pandemics succeed in killing large numbers of people when they are allowed to spread unhindered through the population. Its not possible to simply isolate only people in certain age groups. That's not how Americans or anyone else in the world lives and works. 

3. New York City is the primary gateway to the United States. That's why the virus was able to penetrate so deeply there. The mountain states benefit from being isolated and not traveled to as much. The lockdowns in other states help protect the mountain states and the few other states that did not lock down. Anyone looking at the way people and goods travel to the United States will see this. 

4. IF Trump had put in place the same restrictions that Taiwan did on January 20, 2020, the following day, the United States would be in the same position as Taiwan today. But Trump waited until the nearly two months later to put in the same restrictions, which by then was FAR FAR too late. 

5. The States that did nothing, and there were only a few them, benefited from their relative isolation and the fact that states around the were locking down. Wyoming for example a.) relatively isolated compared to New York, b.) has one of the lowest population densities in the world and c.) benefits from the rest of the country being on lockdown. Its those three things that produce the results you see in Wyoming. Wyoming is not an example that lockdown's are not needed or don't work. *Those are the raw facts on that issue. *


6. The calculation of 14 million deaths by August comes from several pieces of evidence. a.) Epidemiologist have stated that if nothing were done, the virus would spread to 70% of the U.S. population by August 1, 2020. b.) Based on confirmed infections today at 1.9 million and deaths at 110,000, we have a death rate of roughly 6%. c.) Extrapolate those figures with 70% of the U.S. population getting infected by August if nothing was done. Then add in the 6% death rate. When 6% of the infected die in a situation where 70% of the U.S. population is infected, you get 14 million deaths. Its a projection based on data. We'll never know if that would of happened because the country did eventually respond and lock things down, but clearly the risk was there, you can never prove it would not of happened if NOTHING had been done. 

7. If you think the numbers from Axios are wrong, explain why.


----------



## U2Edge (Jun 5, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



Is that how any mature adult in a civil discussion responds to another person?


----------



## U2Edge (Jun 5, 2020)

*BIG NEWS FOR TEXAS ON JUNE 5, 2020

2,080 new coronavirus infections in TEXAS TODAY! THIS IS THE RECORD HIGH FOR INFECTIONS FROM COVID-19 in TEXAS. The old record was 2,012 infections on May 15, 2020. 

Todays total in Texas represents 8% of all infections in the United States for today. 

Deaths are down in Texas at 28 today from their peak on May 21, 2020 at 63. But why are infections and deaths so high in Texas and rising as we go from May into June? *

Infections on April 1, 2020 were only 402 and deaths were only 4? Why such the steep rise in infections and death in Texas since then?


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 5, 2020)

Arizona also had a large increase in number of cases today.  Even more than new cases in New York for the day.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 5, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Arizona also had a large increase in number of cases today.  Even more than new cases in New York for the day.



Yes, they did.

And this on the heels of a 1,100 case day.  

There is some question about the spacing of the testing which may explain the spikes.  But cases are higher than they have been on average.

Hospitalizations were at a record high.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 5, 2020)

Two days ago, the N.E & Great lakes were responsible for 65% of deaths.

As of end of reporting today.

320 out of 975 were the N.E.

Ohio and MI doing much better.

Combined with Illinois...about 120.

Texas was at 28

Arizona was at 16.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 5, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Arizona also had a large increase in number of cases today.  Even more than new cases in New York for the day.
> ...



They must all be in on the hoax.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 5, 2020)

Brazil is burning down.

Mexico is in trouble.

Sweden has spiked too.


----------



## U2Edge (Jun 6, 2020)

*Texas sees record uptick in COVID-19 cases as protests continue 

Two of Texas' biggest cities are reporting an uptick in COVID-19 cases over the past several days as concerns mount over how protests sparked by the death of George Floyd may be increasing the spread of the virus. 

Dallas County announced an additional 298 positive cases of the novel coronavirus on Friday, according to Dallas County Health and Human Services, bringing the total number of cases in the county to 11,541. Meanwhile, the city of Houston, in Harris County, announced there were 180 new cases on Thursday, bringing the total number of cases in the city to 8,231. There have been over 13,600 cases in Harris County, most in the state.*

The total announced Friday in Dallas County was the highest single-day amount of cases since the start of the pandemic. The previous high came just one day earlier, on Thursday.

"We're seeing the numbers increasing. They're not increasing exponentially, but they're increasing linearly in time with the same steady pace," said Dr. David Persse, medical director for the Houston Fire Department. "So the optimizations are in fact, increasing our case counts."

Persse cautioned that the recent protests were unlikely to be the cause if there's a prolonged spike in cases.

"If it stays at this, this sort of same rate of increase, then I definitely won't say you can blame the protests," Persse said. "If anything, it's going to be the reopening of society and people becoming fatigued, if you will, with the precautions we've asked them to take."

Texas Gov. Greg Abbott issued an executive order June 3 for the state to move into phase three of reopening, allowing many business and activities to resume. The state has recorded over 71,000 cases and at least 1,788 deaths since the start of the pandemic, according to the Texas Department of State Health Services.





__





						Texas sees record uptick in COVID-19 cases as protests continue
					





					www.msn.com


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 6, 2020)

UK still high, but flattening the curve.

Good to see


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 6, 2020)

India is getting bad.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 6, 2020)

Brazil and Mexico, again with high numbers.

U.S. at 706 (I guess that is good...sure is better). 

New York at 29 !  I think that is a record low for them.

Overall, NE. + Great Lakes = 50%

AZ = 30

TX = 18.

75% of total deaths so far....top nine countries.  U.S.A. is #1 by a long shot.

Sweden reported 14


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 6, 2020)

States with most new cases toady:

California
Texas
North Carolina
Florida
Arizona

All higher than New York.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 7, 2020)

Arizona with the most new cases today so far.


----------



## U2Edge (Jun 8, 2020)

*NEW ZEALAND IS VIRUS FREE!









						New Zealand drops Covid-19 restrictions after nation declared 'virus-free'
					

Jacinda Ardern says she ‘did a little dance’ when she heard there were no cases of coronavirus left in the country




					www.theguardian.com
				



*
Last person sick with Coronavirus, in New Zealand, has been symptom free for 48 hours now. New Zealand is now going to return to normal domestically, while keeping stiff border restrictions in place. Anyone coming into New Zealand must be quarantined for 14 days, and typically only New Zealand residents or immediate family members of New Zealand residents are allowed in the country. 

That's a victory for lockdowns and restrictions! *This is where the United States could have been today with a leader like New Zealand's Jacinda Ardern! Unfortunately, were stuck with Donald Trump for seven more months. *



Taiwan has only 6 people with coronavirus left. But Taiwan with 5 times the population of New Zealand, has had 1/3 as many cases of the virus and 1/3 as many deaths as New Zealand. Taiwan will likely be virus free soon as well and will then have the flexibility to allow its citizens a safe return to normal while keeping border restrictions in place. 

The United States could have done this, but it failed terribly. Were stuck with this virus with no end in sight and will likely be dependent on a vaccine in order to return to normal. Donald Trump is the worst President in United States history. The United States will finally be able to dig its self out of the hole its in, in January 2021 with a A President Biden and a Democratic majority in both the House and the Senate!


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 8, 2020)

States with more new cases than New York today:

California
Arizona
Virginia
Florida


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 8, 2020)

Several states not reporting anything yesterday (in terms of deaths).

AZ at 2.

New York at 41.

A lot of new cases in AZ.  This is spread out across the state.....some are thinking it might just be the increase in testing.

Need to watch mortality.  

AZ hasn't changed much in what they've done since the start of things.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 8, 2020)

Can't seem to keep this chart going down.  Starting to see lots of new cases pop up in Arizona, California, Florida and others.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 9, 2020)

590 Deaths in the U.S. yesterday.

Top 3 states were from N.E. .....total of 190

Great Lakes helped out with 64.

Texas reported 15.

Arizona reported 3.

Arizona cases were high again, but not as high as the last several days.

Several states in single digits.

14 states reporting zero.

Sweden at 35.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 10, 2020)

So far the top three states in new cases are:

Arizona
Florida
North Carolina


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 11, 2020)

Code Red? Arizona hospitals could run out of beds by July, public health expert says
					

State warns hospitals that capacity issues could result in cuts to elective surgeries. Meantime, experts wonder why Ducey isn't wearing a mask as COVID cases soar.




					www.12news.com


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 11, 2020)

It's still early, but look who is on top of the new cases AGAIN today.

Florida
Arizona
North Carolina

I'm seeing a pattern here.


----------



## U2Edge (Jun 11, 2020)

Peak for daily covid-19 cases vs latest daily covid-19 case load:

United States - April 24 /39,072 - June 10 /20,852

Texas - June 10 /2,437 - June 10 /2,437

California - June 5 /3,600 - June 10 /2,897

Florida - June 4 /1,419 - June 10 /1,371

Illinois - May 12 /4,014 - June 10 /625

Washington - May 1 /834 - June 10 /164

Massachusetts - April 24 /4,946 - June 10 /267

Pennsylvania - April 24 /3,096 - June 10 /427

Ohio - April 19 /1,380 - June 10 /425

New York - April 15 /11,661 - June 10 /673

New Jersey - April 3 /4,305 - June 10 /486

Louisiana - April 2 /2,726 - June 10 /418

*TEXAS/CALIFORNIA/FLORIDA - represent 1/3 of all new cases in the United States for June 10! All three states are seeing cases rise have seen new records for peak levels of spread within the past week!*


From the above list you can that most of the states have done well in reducing the spread of covid-19, EXCEPT Texas, California and Florida. In the case of Texas it appears their restrictions were not strong enough and they have now be discarded. Florida as doing well, but is now opening up and the results are terrible. California is probably suffering from mass numbers of people that are violating restrictions. 

*If Texas were doing as well as New Jersey, they would only have 10% of the level of infections they had on April 3. Texas could have been down to 83 infections by today, but instead June 10, was a new peak for Texas at 2,437 cases. *


----------



## U2Edge (Jun 11, 2020)

Peak for daily covid-19 cases vs latest daily covid-19 case load:

United States - April 24 /39,072 - June 10 /20,852

Italy - March 21 /6,557 - June 10 /202

Spain - March 26 /8,271 - June 10 /314

France - March 31 /7,578 - June 10 /545

Germany - March 27 /6,933 - June 10 /311

United Kingdom - April 10 /8,681 - June 10 /1,003

Japan - April 11 /743 - June 10 /41

South Korea - March 3 /851 - June 10 /50

Australia - March 22 /537 - June 10 /9

Taiwan - March 20 /27 - June 10 /0 *Only 3 new infections over the past month*

New Zealand - March 28 /146 - June 10 /0 *Virus Free - no active cases left. *



As you can see above, most of the countries on June 10, 2020 are below 5% of their peak total earlier in the year. Contrast that with the United States that is currently(June 10) at 53% of its peak of total cases back on April 24.

*SWEDEN like Texas just experienced its peak number of cases on JUNE 10, 2020 with 1,427 cases. 

TEXAS AND SWEDEN are spreading coronavirus like crazy now compared to where they were in March. *


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 11, 2020)

Arizona with 2nd highest number of cases.  

Mobility is returning to close to normal.

They were always pretty mobile....some are surmising it is because people are indoors more now.....

They need to watch out.

Deaths are not yet following.

Utah has had a spike too.  Opening was six weeks ago so there is a question as to why.

Sweden reporting 78 yesterday and 19 today.  (deaths)


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 11, 2020)

Seems like 2 out of 3 of people I know think they were exposed and showed symptoms at some point.


----------



## U2Edge (Jun 11, 2020)

*NUMBER OF NEW CORONAVIRUS INFECTIONS BY DATE:*

May 1, 2020 - United States - 36,282
May 2, 2020 - United States - 29,744
May 3, 2020 - United States - 27,348
May 4, 2020 - United States - 24,713
May 5, 2020 - United States - 24,798
May 6, 2020 - United States - 25,459
May 7, 2020 - United States - 29,531
May 8, 2020 - United States - 29,162
May 9, 2020 - United States - 25,524
May 10, 2020 - United States - 20,329
May 11, 2020 - United States - 18,196
May 12, 2020 - United States - 22,802
May 13, 2020 - United States - 21,712
May 14, 2020 - United States - 27,246
May 15, 2020 - United States - 26,692
May 16, 2020 - United States - 23,488
May 17, 2020 - United States - 19,891
May 18, 2020 - United States - 22,630
May 19, 2020 - United States - 20,289
May 20, 2020 - United States - 22,140
May 21, 2020 - United States - 28,179
May 22, 2020 - United States - 24,197
May 23, 2020 - United States - 21,929
May 24, 2020 - United States - 19,608
May 25, 2020 - United States - 19,790
May 26, 2020 - United States - 19,031
May 27, 2020 - United States - 20,546
May 28, 2020 - United States - 22,658
May 29, 2020 - United States - 25,069
May 30, 2020 - United States - 23,290
May 31, 2020 - United States - 20,350
June 1, 2020 - United States - 22,153
June 2, 2020 - United States - 21,882
June 3, 2020 - United States - 20,578
June 4, 2020 - United States - 22,819
June 5, 2020 - United States - 25,393
June 6, 2020 - United States - 22,836
June 7, 2020 - United States - 18,905
June 8, 2020 - United States - 19,044
June 9, 2020 - United States - 19,056
June 10, 2020 - United States - 20,852

TOTAL INFECTIONS TO DATE: 2,085,351


*NUMBER OF NEW CORONAVIRUS DEATHS BY DATE:*


May 1, 2020 - United States - 1,897
May 2, 2020 - United States - 1,691
May 3, 2020 - United States - 1,153
May 4, 2020 - United States - 1,324
May 5, 2020 - United States - 2,350
May 6, 2020 - United States - 2,528
May 7, 2020 - United States - 2,129
May 8, 2020 - United States - 1,687
May 9, 2020 - United States - 1,422
May 10, 2020 - United States - 750
May 11, 2020 - United States - 1,008
May 12, 2020 - United States - 1,630
May 13, 2020 - United States - 1,772
May 14, 2020 - United States - 1,715
May 15, 2020 - United States - 1,595
May 16, 2020 - United States - 1,218
May 17, 2020 - United States - 865
May 18, 2020 - United States - 1,003
May 19, 2020 - United States - 1,552
May 20, 2020 - United States - 1,403
May 21, 2020 - United States - 1,418
May 22, 2020 - United States - 1,293
May 23, 2020 - United States - 1,033
May 24, 2020 - United States - 615
May 25, 2020 - United States - 505
May 26, 2020 - United States - 774
May 27, 2020 - United States - 1,535
May 28, 2020 - United States - 1,223
May 29, 2020 - United States - 1,212
May 30, 2020 - United States - 1,015
May 31, 2020 - United States - 638
June 1, 2020 - United States - 730
June 2, 2020 - United States - 1,134
June 3, 2020 - United States - 1,083
June 4, 2020 - United States - 1,032
June 5, 2020 - United States - 975
June 6, 2020 - United States - 706
June 7, 2020 - United States - 373
June 8, 2020 - United States - 586
June 9, 2020 - United States - 1,093
June 10, 2020 - United States - 982

TOTAL DEATHS TO DATE: 115,926

Overall, the United States essentially stopped making progress against Coronavirus on May 10, 2020. Essentially, progress was made only in the two to three weeks after the peak day in deaths and infections in late April. Since, May 10, the United States has been stuck at around 20,000 infections a day and 1,000 deaths a day.


----------



## U2Edge (Jun 11, 2020)

Florida just broke its older record of infections from last week with 1,689 infections for June 11, 2020. The old record was from June 4, 2020 with 1,419 infections. Again, like Texas, they are going in the wrong direction and its likely the result of less restrictions. 





__





						Florida reports highest single-day total of coronavirus cases
					





					www.msn.com


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 12, 2020)

Early data shows the top three in new infections are Florida, North Carolina, and Arizona  AGAIN.


----------



## U2Edge (Jun 13, 2020)

*NUMBER OF NEW CORONAVIRUS INFECTIONS BY DATE:*

May 1, 2020 - United States - 36,282
May 2, 2020 - United States - 29,744
May 3, 2020 - United States - 27,348
May 4, 2020 - United States - 24,713
May 5, 2020 - United States - 24,798
May 6, 2020 - United States - 25,459
May 7, 2020 - United States - 29,531
May 8, 2020 - United States - 29,162
May 9, 2020 - United States - 25,524
May 10, 2020 - United States - 20,329
May 11, 2020 - United States - 18,196
May 12, 2020 - United States - 22,802
May 13, 2020 - United States - 21,712
May 14, 2020 - United States - 27,246
May 15, 2020 - United States - 26,692
May 16, 2020 - United States - 23,488
May 17, 2020 - United States - 19,891
May 18, 2020 - United States - 22,630
May 19, 2020 - United States - 20,289
May 20, 2020 - United States - 22,140
May 21, 2020 - United States - 28,179
May 22, 2020 - United States - 24,197
May 23, 2020 - United States - 21,929
May 24, 2020 - United States - 19,608
May 25, 2020 - United States - 19,790
May 26, 2020 - United States - 19,031
May 27, 2020 - United States - 20,546
May 28, 2020 - United States - 22,658
May 29, 2020 - United States - 25,069
May 30, 2020 - United States - 23,290
May 31, 2020 - United States - 20,350
June 1, 2020 - United States - 22,153
June 2, 2020 - United States - 21,882
June 3, 2020 - United States - 20,578
June 4, 2020 - United States - 22,819
June 5, 2020 - United States - 25,393
June 6, 2020 - United States - 22,836
June 7, 2020 - United States - 18,905
June 8, 2020 - United States - 19,044
June 9, 2020 - United States - 19,056
June 10, 2020 - United States - 20,852
June 11, 2020 - United Sates - 23,300
June 12, 2020 - United States - 27,221

TOTAL INFECTIONS TO DATE: 2,127,000


*NUMBER OF NEW CORONAVIRUS DEATHS BY DATE:*


May 1, 2020 - United States - 1,897
May 2, 2020 - United States - 1,691
May 3, 2020 - United States - 1,153
May 4, 2020 - United States - 1,324
May 5, 2020 - United States - 2,350
May 6, 2020 - United States - 2,528
May 7, 2020 - United States - 2,129
May 8, 2020 - United States - 1,687
May 9, 2020 - United States - 1,422
May 10, 2020 - United States - 750
May 11, 2020 - United States - 1,008
May 12, 2020 - United States - 1,630
May 13, 2020 - United States - 1,772
May 14, 2020 - United States - 1,715
May 15, 2020 - United States - 1,595
May 16, 2020 - United States - 1,218
May 17, 2020 - United States - 865
May 18, 2020 - United States - 1,003
May 19, 2020 - United States - 1,552
May 20, 2020 - United States - 1,403
May 21, 2020 - United States - 1,418
May 22, 2020 - United States - 1,293
May 23, 2020 - United States - 1,033
May 24, 2020 - United States - 615
May 25, 2020 - United States - 505
May 26, 2020 - United States - 774
May 27, 2020 - United States - 1,535
May 28, 2020 - United States - 1,223
May 29, 2020 - United States - 1,212
May 30, 2020 - United States - 1,015
May 31, 2020 - United States - 638
June 1, 2020 - United States - 730
June 2, 2020 - United States - 1,134
June 3, 2020 - United States - 1,083
June 4, 2020 - United States - 1,032
June 5, 2020 - United States - 975
June 6, 2020 - United States - 706
June 7, 2020 - United States - 373
June 8, 2020 - United States - 586
June 9, 2020 - United States - 1,093
June 10, 2020 - United States - 982
June 11, 2020 - United States - 904
June 12, 2020 - United States - 791

TOTAL DEATHS TO DATE: 117,039


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 13, 2020)

States with over 1,000 new cases today so far:

Florida
Arizona
North Carolina
Louisiana

Again.


----------



## percysunshine (Jun 13, 2020)

Everyone is going to get it.

Do you want it now, or do you want it later?


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 13, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> 100k to 240k deaths IF WE ALL OBEY OUR MASTERS. That number is BEST CASE SCENARIO
> 
> They were wildly wrong. We all know it.



We're at over 117k deaths so far.

Looks like they were right.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 13, 2020)

U.S. still trending down per the WAPO seven day running average.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 13, 2020)

Arizona hospitalizations are climbing and so are the cases. 

It will be telling if deaths start to climb.

Many of AZ's early deaths were nursing/rest home care patients....i.e. the elderly.

I suspect many of these new cases are not the elderly.

It will be interesting to see if deaths start to climb.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 13, 2020)

Can't seem to get the number of cases down.  We're going up again.

Arizona, California, Texas, Florida, North Carolina, and Georgia are pulling us up.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 13, 2020)

Here's Italy.  Would be nice if our number of cases would decrease like that.





We opened back up too early.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 13, 2020)

Should also note that yesterday's deaths were 702...which is a good number for the U.S....I guess.

And the Northeast still leads the charge in terms of percentages about 35%.  California has been spiking....and is fast catching New Jersey in terms of cases.....still less than 40% of New Jersey deaths.

.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 13, 2020)

Sweden reporting in at 20 deaths.

They are on a decline:


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 14, 2020)

USA deaths reported at 326.

N.E. showing about 1/3.

Great Lakes helping out.

AZ at 3.

Have to wonder if the isn't the weekend lag.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 14, 2020)

California is lighting off.

2,300 cases today.

Another blue state.......


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 15, 2020)

Masks will be 'optional' at Trump's first official rally during the coronavirus pandemic
					

This contradicts guidance from Dr. Anthony Fauci and the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, which urge face coverings at gatherings.




					www.businessinsider.com
				












						Trump campaign asks supporters to sign coronavirus waiver ahead of rally
					

President is holding mass campaign event in Tulsa, Oklahoma as governor welcomes rally that violates his own guidelines




					www.theguardian.com
				




And then he has another one in Arizona in about a week.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 15, 2020)

Leading in new cases today:

California, Florida, Texas, Arizona, North Carolina.  Same states, different day.  At least deaths aren't too bad today.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 15, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Seems like 2 out of 3 of people I know think they were exposed and showed symptoms at some point.


OKay, but those people don't know what they are talking about, so....


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 16, 2020)

Reported deaths in AZ are near zero.

The state is working to get people to stop behaving like morons.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 16, 2020)

Sweden had a spike in cases.

Deaths continue to decline.


----------



## U2Edge (Jun 16, 2020)

*"CDC report offers detailed demographic breakdown of who is getting coronavirus*
By Andrea Kane and Paul LeBlanc, CNN"

"Updated 10:01 PM ET, Mon June 15, 2020"

"New numbers released by the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention offer a comprehensive picture of who in the United States has been diagnosed with Covid-19 and how they fared."

"The report found that the incidence rate is 403.6 cases per 100,000, with men and women getting sick at almost the same rate. But the percentages of males who were hospitalized (16%), admitted to the ICU (3%) and who died (6%) were higher than were those for females (12%, 2% and 5%, respectively)."

*"The rate was highest among people 80 and older and lowest among children 9 and younger. But the relationship between age and incidence rate was not a straight line: It was higher among peoples age 40-49 years and 50-59 years than among those age 60-69 years and 70-79 years."*














						CDC report offers detailed breakdown of who is getting coronavirus
					

New numbers released by the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention offer a comprehensive picture of who in the United States has been diagnosed with Covid-19 and how they fared.




					www.cnn.com
				





The above facts demolish the idea among many Trumper's that opening up is ok because its just a disease that mainly effects older people above the age of 60. WRONG! This new data from the CDC shows that people between the ages of 40 to 59 are at GREATER risk than those from age 60 to 79, when it comes to the impact of covid-19 or their health. 

So no, the fantasy of just locking down all those old senior citizens while everyone goes about their business would not work even if it was possible.


----------



## U2Edge (Jun 16, 2020)

percysunshine said:


> Everyone is going to get it.
> 
> Do you want it now, or do you want it later?



Tell that to people in New Zealand and Taiwan. 

New Zealand has a population of 5 million people and only had 1,600 cases and 22 deaths. They have now eliminated the virus from all citizens in the country. The only active cases are two British citizens that were allowed to travel to see a dying parent in New Zealand. 

Taiwan has a population of 25 million and has only had 443 cases and 7 deaths. Taiwan has only 5 active cases remaining. 

These two countries have essentially eliminated the virus with well over 99% of the population of each country never getting infected. 

Everyone is going to get it? Taiwan and New Zealand prove that's not the case and if Trump had done what Taiwan and New Zealand did early on, the United States would be in the same position today as those countries. Its just one more failure of the Trump Administration, the worst Presidential Administration in U.S. history.


----------



## U2Edge (Jun 16, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> California is lighting off.
> 
> 2,300 cases today.
> 
> Another blue state.......



A Blue State with plenty of Trumpers and those that think like Trumpers when it comes to the dangers of covid-19 and what should be done about it.


----------



## percysunshine (Jun 16, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone is going to get it.
> ...


Their choice. They are islands with some control over visitors. Fortress NZ ...no more tourists...ever.


----------



## U2Edge (Jun 16, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Here's Italy.  Would be nice if our number of cases would decrease like that.
> 
> View attachment 350048
> 
> We opened back up too early.



As terrible as the situation got in Italy, they did the right thing and are now winning the battle against the virus. 

Here in the United States, we finally started to see a decrease in cases and late April and early May and then essentially stopped the lockdown, just as we were starting to see some progress. Now 100,000 more Americans will die by October because of the policies of Trumpers and those that think like them.


----------



## percysunshine (Jun 16, 2020)

Hawaii has a good plan.

No more tourists...ever.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 16, 2020)

2,800 new cases in Florida today.  I wonder if that's a record for them.


----------



## U2Edge (Jun 16, 2020)

percysunshine said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > percysunshine said:
> ...



Most people from other countries travel to the United States the SAME WAY THEY TRAVEL TO TAIWAN AND NEW ZEALAND. Its called AIR TRAVEL. The North American and South American continents are JUST as much and Island as New Zealand and Taiwan when it comes to the travel of the Virus from its original source in Wuhan China. 

The United States can control who visits the country just as much as Taiwan and New Zealand. Most people arrive by air travel at and airport. Flights can be blocked cancelled or passengers moved to quarantine when they get off the plane. 


*New Zealand and Taiwan still accept visitors under certain conditions. The first big condition is that they must be isolated, quarantined, and tested, for 14 days before being allowed to travel in freely in New Zealand. *


----------



## percysunshine (Jun 16, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> > U2Edge said:
> ...



So what is your opinion on illegal immigrants crossing the US border with Mexico?


----------



## U2Edge (Jun 16, 2020)

percysunshine said:


> Hawaii has a good plan.
> 
> No more tourists...ever.


That's what you do until there is a vaccine to stop it. Only an idiot would allow uncontrolled spread of a pandemic among their population.


----------



## U2Edge (Jun 16, 2020)

percysunshine said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > percysunshine said:
> ...



During the pandemic, it should be contained. Without the pandemic, its actually an economic benefit to the United States.


----------



## percysunshine (Jun 16, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> > U2Edge said:
> ...



How do we know there is going to be a pandemic? 

We don’t. There is a logic behind legal immigration which includes health status.


----------



## percysunshine (Jun 16, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Hawaii has a good plan.
> ...


Depends. If building a fortress leads to more deaths...well...we will find out.


----------



## U2Edge (Jun 16, 2020)

percysunshine said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > percysunshine said:
> ...



FALSE. The information for a risk for a pandemic was there in early to mid January. Taiwan intelligence detected the problem and the government started a full lockdown of the country on January 20, 2020 BEFORE there was even one confirmed case of the virus in Taiwan. Trump should have done the same thing with the United States within 24 hours of Taiwan's actions back in January. We'd be experiencing the same relative free virus situation like Taiwan and New Zealand if the United States had. 

The United States has just as good intelligence as Taiwan and just in case U.S. intelligence missed something, Taiwan shared everything with us that they know, told us what they were doing and WARNED the United States to do the same!


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 16, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > California is lighting off.
> ...


 
Fuck off.


----------



## U2Edge (Jun 16, 2020)

percysunshine said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > percysunshine said:
> ...



That's easy to answer. 

United States deaths from coronavirus: 118,535

New Zealand deaths from coronavirus: 22

Taiwan deaths from coronavirus: 7

*Those numbers above tell you everything you need to know. *


Last death in New Zealand from coronavirus was on May 28, 2020
Last death in Taiwan from coronavirus was on May 11, 2020
Last death in the United States was yesterday June 15, 2020 with a total of 425 people dying. We'll know at the end of the day today, June 16, 2020 what the death toll was for Americans on this day. 

The difference about what works and what does not could not be more clear given the above data.


----------



## U2Edge (Jun 16, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



Sorry, but that's reality. Lockdowns, isolation and restrictions work. Individuals and governments that do the opposite sufferer the results.


----------



## percysunshine (Jun 16, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> > U2Edge said:
> ...



Deflections are  for amateurs.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 16, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Here's Italy.  Would be nice if our number of cases would decrease like that.
> ...



Horseshit


----------



## percysunshine (Jun 16, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> > U2Edge said:
> ...



Time will tell. Starvation, assaults, and suicides have not been included.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 16, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > U2Edge said:
> ...



No, they don't.

We killed a great many elderly because we focused on all the wrong things.  

You are living a bullshit fairy tale and can't seem to get out of it.

The Mountain West never really locked down except for the most high risk activities.

Not only do I live there, I am in contact with many others who are.  Never locked down.  End of discussion.  ABC did a special on southern Utah...almost no impact.  

Now, we are into the higher risk activities and we are seeing issues.  That was expected (by me) and why I still don't go out to dinner.

But the lockdowns as they were run were totally pathetic wastes.

New York and the rest of the N.E. killed the majority of people in this country.  And they were supposedly locked down the hardest.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 16, 2020)

Aaaand we have 2,400 new cases in Arizona.

Those are probably record numbers for both Florida and Arizona.  Good job, guys.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 16, 2020)

Yup, it's a record in Arizona.









						Arizona logs record number of COVID-19 cases Tuesday
					

State health officials reported 2,392 new cases Tuesday morning. Confirmed cases went up to 39,097.




					kvoa.com


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 16, 2020)

Arizona cases have doubled in the last two weeks.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 16, 2020)

Top 3 in new cases today:

Florida
Arizona
Texas

Both Florida and Arizona set new highs.  

Maybe someone should let those idiots know that the virus is spreading there.









						Florida sees highest number of new coronavirus cases yet: 2,783 in one day
					

In the last seven days, there have been 14,109 new confirmed cases of COVID-19 in Florida.




					www.wtsp.com


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jun 16, 2020)

What Spike? Hospitalization Data Show No Indication of a Second Wave
					

The Daily Fodder is a news website focused on news, nothing more.




					www.thedailyfodder.com


----------



## Gracie (Jun 16, 2020)

Just saw a vid on twitter. Brazilian guys stormed a hospital there that claims 5000 patients with covid. When they got in....it was empty. Not one patient. I'll try to find vid and post it here.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 16, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Just saw a vid on twitter. Brazilian guys stormed a hospital there that claims 5000 patients with covid. When they got in....it was empty. Not one patient. I'll try to find vid and post it here.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 16, 2020)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> What Spike? Hospitalization Data Show No Indication of a Second Wave
> 
> 
> The Daily Fodder is a news website focused on news, nothing more.
> ...



Yes, I posted this on the berg80 shit thread over in politics.

Over her head.


----------



## U2Edge (Jun 16, 2020)

percysunshine said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > percysunshine said:
> ...



Its not a deflection, its a fact. Facts are best understood and used by mature and objective people.


----------



## U2Edge (Jun 16, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



Cases per day peaked in the United States in late April. Then they went down until May 10, 2020. Since May 10, 2020 that United States has continued to average 20,000+ confirmed infections per day. That's a FACT!


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 16, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > U2Edge said:
> ...



Here are your facts.....


----------



## U2Edge (Jun 16, 2020)

percysunshine said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > percysunshine said:
> ...



Well, if there has been an increase in homicides and suicides, lets see the data. I don't think there is any city that is registering suicides and homicides in greater numbers than last year or the past decade. If anything homicides are likely DOWN as people isolate. Fighting in the Middle East has dropped significantly since the pandemic.


----------



## U2Edge (Jun 16, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



The Mountain states are the most isolated areas of the country. The lockdowns of the other 40 states further protected them. Their actions are not an example of what to do in a pandemic. Its just their luck that they were in isolated areas to begin with and that the rest of the country locked down which protected them. 

*The GOLD standard for dealing with this pandemic is NEW ZEALAND and TAIWAN, not Montana or Wyoming. 


North East was seeded with the virus early before the lockdowns because Trump moved to slowly to restrict travel. That's why the North East numbers were so high. They were more exposed for a variety of reasons and the lockdowns did not take place until long after the virus had penetrated the populations. *


----------



## U2Edge (Jun 16, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



Exactly what I stated before.  A Peak in April with a little drop after until around May 10, 2020. From May 10, 2020, the United States has steadily averaged 20,000 cases per day. 

Meanwhile, Taiwan and New Zealand are lucky if they get one case in a two week period. The United States perfectly represents FAILURE when it comes to dealing with this virus. The success stories are New Zealand and Taiwan. The numbers show that is an indisputable fact.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 16, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > U2Edge said:
> ...



Yes, we are quite familiar with your whining and excuses.

Give it a rest.

It's not less bullshit now than it was then.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 16, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > U2Edge said:
> ...



Sorry, but your apples and oranges comparisons didn't fly before and they don't fly now.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 16, 2020)

There is no fucking 2nd wave.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 16, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



What makes it apples and oranges?


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 16, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > U2Edge said:
> ...


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 16, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



So...no answer.  Didn't think so.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 17, 2020)

Sweden continues it's downward slope in daily deaths.


----------



## U2Edge (Jun 17, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



Sure.

Lets hear for Texas right?

*4,413 NEW CASES of coronavirus in TEXAS on June 16, 2020 because "hey, lockdowns do no good and we should just go back to normal". *

New record for Texas as well, the old record was 2,437 set on June 10, 2020.

Texas is about the same size as Taiwan in population, and on June 16, 2020, Texas had 10 times as many infections in ONE DAY as Taiwan has had over the past 5 months!

Do you think Texas will see a day with as many as 10,000 new infections?

How many ICU beds are left in the city of Houston? Only 12% of ICU beds were still available a few days ago in Houston.

What happens when there are no ICU beds in Houston for new patients who need them?


----------



## U2Edge (Jun 17, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> There is no fucking 2nd wave.



No need for a second wave when your still in the middle of the first wave. 

United States covid-19 infections on May 10, 2020: 20,781

United States covid-19 infections on June 16, 2020: 25,450

Texas covid-19 infections on May 10, 2020: 1,248

Texas covid-19 infections on June 16, 2020: 4,413

Texas has gone from 6% of new covid-19 infections in the United States on May 10, 2020 TO 17% of new covid-19 infections in the United States on June 16, 2020. 

*Why has Texas tripled its contribution of new covid-19 infections per day to the daily U.S. total in just 5 weeks?*


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 17, 2020)

Still early but we have a lot of new cases in both Florida and Arizona.  Again.

Florida almost matched their highest yesterday.  

At least deaths are low so far.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 17, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > U2Edge said:
> ...



Please show me where I ever said we should go back to normal.

Go ahead.  Just one instance.  I'd be curious to know if I ever said that.......because I've been saying different.

Like any leftwinger, you quickly make shit up to argue against.  I am not going to repeat what I've said over a dozen times on this thread and about 100 times on this board.

You've got your head so far up your ass you don't listen anyway.

If you find one instance, I'll recant with an apology.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 17, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > There is no fucking 2nd wave.
> ...



Because, just like Arizona, you have people who are not paying attention and are participating in high risk activities.


----------



## U2Edge (Jun 17, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



Sweden's strategy is your passion for dealing with this pandemic. Sweden, Sweden, Sweden. And we know what Sweden has done when it comes to covid-19. You even said a while back that the United States will soon have policies in place like Sweden. "The United States is going the way of Sweden". 

Taiwan and Sweden are polar opposites when it comes to dealing with covid-19. I want the United States to be like Taiwan, you want the United States to be like Sweden. Taiwan was the first country in the world to put in restrictions and take the pandemic seriously. Sweden at the opposite end is lax when it comes to restrictions and has tried to keep things as normal as possible.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 17, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > U2Edge said:
> ...



Please show me where I ever said we should go back to normal.

Go ahead. Just one instance. I'd be curious to know if I ever said that.......because I've been saying different.

Like any leftwinger, you quickly make shit up to argue against. I am not going to repeat what I've said over a dozen times on this thread and about 100 times on this board.

You've got your head so far up your ass you don't listen anyway.

If you find one instance, I'll recant with an apology.


----------



## U2Edge (Jun 17, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



Like Sweden eh? Arizona and Texas saw what happened in New York, why aren't they more prepared? New York is seeing its lowest levels of spread since early March. Arizona and Texas should not be seeing record numbers NOW. Again, its Trump and GOP policy which has failed the people of Texas.


----------



## U2Edge (Jun 17, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



Sweden's strategy is your passion for dealing with this pandemic. Sweden, Sweden, Sweden. And we know what Sweden has done when it comes to covid-19. You even said a while back that the United States will soon have policies in place like Sweden. "The United States is going the way of Sweden". 

Taiwan and Sweden are polar opposites when it comes to dealing with covid-19. I want the United States to be like Taiwan, you want the United States to be like Sweden. Taiwan was the first country in the world to put in restrictions and take the pandemic seriously. Sweden at the opposite end is lax when it comes to restrictions and has tried to keep things as normal as possible.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 17, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > U2Edge said:
> ...



Once again, you make shit up.

I am not going to take the time (again) to show you the difference.  

Fuck off.

I am done with you.


----------



## U2Edge (Jun 17, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



I did not make anything up. I can put up direct quotes from you about Sweden if you want.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 17, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Once again, you make shit up.
> 
> I am not going to take the time (again) to show you the difference.
> 
> ...



You mean when you said "Apples and Oranges" because you couldn't actually articulate the difference?

That was a really good point of yours.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 17, 2020)

Last check the U.S was at 759 deaths.

The differences between the top four/five and the rest is shrinking.

That said, N.E. still have 4 of the top 7 states.

California has been dong pretty poorly.  They are close to New Jersey in active (and total) cases.  However, their deaths are not as high as New Jersey.  Their deaths are not dropping off...so that others do, CA is climbing the list.  They were number 2.

Illinois is still a Great Lakes contributor.

Several states are going many days without reporting deaths.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 17, 2020)

U.S. deaths continue to decline.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 17, 2020)

But U.S. cases has reversed the decline:


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 17, 2020)

Active cases are rising.  We dipped a bit at the end of May, and now we're heading up again.

Look at our graph compared to Italy.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 17, 2020)

U.S. deaths ==> 809 deaths


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 18, 2020)

Yesterday global deaths were 5,264

Brazil ==> 1,209
USA ==> 809
Mexico==> 730

3 Countries with 53% of total deaths.

The next five countries combined with the top 3 account for 75%.

This was as it was before.  Only the names have changed with the exception of the U.S.

As already noted...the N.E., Great Lakes, and CA are the biggest contributors.

Texas had 43

Arizona had 20

There are several states that have gone days without any new deaths.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 18, 2020)

Sweden reported 102 deaths yesterday.

Way above their average.

They've had a recent surge in cases.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 18, 2020)

2,500 new cases in Arizona.  
3,200 new cases in Florida.

New records for each of them.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 18, 2020)

Total cases are at 8,560,000

Recovered are at 4,500,000

When this first started, serious cases were 4-5% of the active cases.

Now we are at 2% serious cases.

My  guess is we that exposed the extremely vulnerable  and the virus did them in.

Damn shame.

Focused on keeping people out their neighbors yard, but putting sick elderly back in nursing homes.

If people think we are retarded they'd be right.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 18, 2020)

Arizona Sheriff Who Refused to Enforce Lockdown Restrictions Has COVID-19
					

"On Saturday, I held a campaign event, where it is likely I came into contact with an infected individual."




					www.phoenixnewtimes.com


----------



## DrLove (Jun 19, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> 2,500 new cases in Arizona.
> 3,200 new cases in Florida.
> 
> New records for each of them.



Yep, shit-fer-brains governors Doucy and DeSantis strike again. 

I predicted Florida would be the next hotspot six weeks ago. They're flat outta hospital beds. 

Tulsa is already a hot spot. 

Just wait another 6 weeks after all the MAGA-hatted, maskless mouth-breathers lining up 2 days early have a chance to spread it around a little more.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 19, 2020)

DrLove said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > 2,500 new cases in Arizona.
> ...



It's amazing how stupid we are.  Look at how other countries are actually getting better and we're getting worse.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 19, 2020)

Florida at 3,800 new cases.
Arizona at 3,200 new cases.

New records for both of them.  Again.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 19, 2020)

Arizona reports more than 2,500 new coronavirus cases, 1 death
					

The Arizona Department of Health Services reported more than 2,500 new coronavirus cases and one additional death on Sunday morning.



					ktar.com
				












						Florida’s COVID-19 spike continues with 3,822 new reported cases, shattering previous record
					

Friday marked two weeks since the state entered phase 2 of Gov. Ron DeSantis’ reopening plan, and the number of newly reported COVID-19 cases continue to worry health experts.




					www.clickorlando.com


----------



## DrLove (Jun 19, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



We have no leader at present and therefore didn't have the national response required. 

Even forgetting about his 2.5 months of total inaction including being a month late on a travel ban from Europe, Donnie turned the whole damn deal into a clusterfuck by letting governors make all the decisions. 

Forget about the second wave. It won't be needed. The first wave is alive and well. It will be for quite some time.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 19, 2020)

Apple to Close Some U.S. Stores Again as Covid-19 Spikes
					

Apple Inc. is temporarily shutting some of its U.S. retail stores again after cases of Covid-19 spiked in some areas across the country.




					www.bloomberg.com
				




_"The closures will impact 11 stores across *Florida, Arizona, North Carolina and South Carolina.*"_

Starting to see closures in those states. I wonder if other companies/businesses start doing the same.

Maybe someone should tell those idiots that the virus is spreading there. They haven't seemed to notice.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 19, 2020)

Florida opened on May 4th.  

The spike started on around June 4th.

Ususlly exposure to symptoms is 5-7 days.  

So why the lag.  

Were they slow to "come out" ?

Arizona is the same.  

Arizona really never shut down....have to wonder if a lot of people just quite altogether.  

Florida's 7 day running average of deaths continues to decline.

Arizona's is holding steady.  

If things follow what has happened in the past, they should start to spike too (they should have already).

Texas 7 day average is increasing.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 19, 2020)

Aaaand now we have a new record for Texas as well.

Florida at 3,800 new cases.
Arizona at 3,200 new cases.
Texas at 4,500 new cases.

All three are new records.  That puts us at 32,000 new cases for today.  What a disaster.









						Arizona, Texas, Florida again report record-high COVID-19 cases
					

Arizona, Texas and Florida are all reporting record-high single-day increases in COVID-19 cases, surpassing previous records set just a few days ago.The three states all reported their highest new …




					thehill.com


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 19, 2020)

Wow.  

55,000 new cases in Brazil.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 19, 2020)

We ended up at 33,500 new cases.  Most we have had since May 1st.


----------



## U2Edge (Jun 20, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> We ended up at 33,500 new cases.  Most we have had since May 1st.


 
33,539 to be exact. 8th highest daily total for new infections in the United States EVER! Way to go Trump! June 19, 2020 was also 86% of the worst day for infections in the United States EVER which was April 24, 2020 when there were 39,072 infections.


----------



## U2Edge (Jun 20, 2020)

Well, while many people may think age is the main factor in severe health problems if you get infected, new research is suggesting Blood Type and certain genes play a big role. Watch out if you have Type A blood. If you get infected you could have a 50% greater chance of needing oxygen or being put on a ventilator. Those with Type O blood have a 50% reduced need for Oxygen or Ventilators if they get infected. 









						Blood type, genes linked to risk of severe COVID-19
					

A person's blood type and other genetic factors may be linked with severity of coronavirus infection, according to European researchers. Joe Davies reports.




					www.yahoo.com
				




Blood types are:

O+, O-, A+, A-, B+, B-, AB+, AB-: in descending order of prevalence. AB- is the rarest blood type.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 20, 2020)

Another day.  Let's see where we are so far.  

Florida is at 4,000 new cases.  Another record for them.
Arizona is at 3,100 new cases.  Almost matching the record they set yesterday.

North Carolina at 1,500
South Carolina at 1,100

Seems like this is getting repetitive.  Maybe these idiots should try not getting infected.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 20, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> guess is we that exposed the extremely vulnerable and the virus did them in.


Well, your guess is wrong and dumb. In the beginning, more serious cases were more identified at a higher rate.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 20, 2020)

Arizona now has the 14th highest infection rate.  A few weeks ago they were in the 30's.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 20, 2020)

Yesterday's deaths for the U.S.A were 719. 

While that is 719 to many, it is still an improvement.

New York and California being the leaders

N.E. still contributing....but much fewer overall.

13 states with 20 or more.  Then it drops to the teens.

8 reporting zero.  4 reporting 1.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 20, 2020)

New York and New Jersey are still the leaders at 1,602 and 1,462 deaths per million.  They are 1 and 2.

Connecticut, Mass, and R.I. are 3,4, & 5.

South Dakota, that messy Hot Spot (as per our resident moron MarcATL) is number 37 at 92 deaths per million.  Which, means they are still below 100 deaths and are relatively level.  What's more interesting is that they have less than 900 active cases out of a total of about 5,200 cases overall.  Guess not shutting down didn't work so well for them.

Oh, wait.

Arizona is at 184 deaths per million population.  Contrary to popular opinion, only about half of those are in Maricopa County (by far and away the most populated county in the state (and 4th in the nation).  about 35 - 30% of those deaths have been on the sparcely populated indian reservations to the north and west in the state.  

Texas actually sits below South Dakota in terms of deaths per million.

It is number 40 on the list at 76 deaths per million (less than 5% of New York).


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 20, 2020)

Most new cases today:

Florida
Arizona
Texas
California
Georgia
North Carolina
Louisiana
South Carolina

We're already up to 28,000 new cases today.  Seeing a lot of states who have ignored this issue starting to get infected big time.  Bunch of idiots.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 20, 2020)

Governor's Office, health department to require masks for employees
					

Arizona Gov. Doug Ducey's office on Thursday said it will require employees to wear face masks at work, and the state health department is doing the same.



					www.azcentral.com


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 20, 2020)

Here is the trend for the daily deaths in the U.S.  On a 7 day sliding average, it is decreasing.  It has been for a while.  Yesterday's number will only pull it down faster.  If today stays below 500, it will drop even faster.  As pointed out the number of serous cases (globally) is decreasing.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 20, 2020)

Trump rally in Phoenix on Tuesday.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 20, 2020)

Brazil, Mexico and U.S. are 50+ of deaths so far to day.

U.K. is still contributing.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 21, 2020)

U.S. at 575 deaths yesterday.

CA back on top.

New York with only 15 !!!! Great News.

7 day runnign average still pointed down.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 21, 2020)

Brazil, Mexico & U.S. still top 3

50% of global deaths.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 21, 2020)

Sweden reporting no deaths for the second day in a row.

Gotta be a reporting glitch.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 21, 2020)

Arizona now has the 12th highest infection rate.  Not long ago, less than two weeks ago, they were in the 30's.  

And look at who is leading the charge for new cases today.  Florida, Arizona, North Carolina.  AGAIN.


----------



## boedicca (Jun 21, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Arizona now has the 14th highest infection rate.  A few weeks ago they were in the 30's.




And yet they still have 58% of their ventilators available, and 15% of their ICU beds are empty.   Their system is not overwhelmed.









						AZDHS | Epidemiology & Disease Control - Mosquito Borne
					

Working to monitor, prevent and control diseases in Arizona through education, immunization and research.




					www.azdhs.gov


----------



## boedicca (Jun 21, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Arizona now has the 12th highest infection rate.  Not long ago, less than two weeks ago, they were in the 30's.
> 
> And look at who is leading the charge for new cases today.  Florida, Arizona, North Carolina.  AGAIN.




Cases don't mean deaths.  Most cases are asymptomatic.

Really, the gaslighting doesn't work, bub.  We're on to the bogosity of trying to keep us all locked in our houses while Antifa & BLM destroy our communities.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 21, 2020)

boedicca said:


> Cases don't mean deaths.  Most cases are asymptomatic.
> 
> Really, the gaslighting doesn't work, bub.  We're on to the bogosity of trying to keep us all locked in our houses while Antifa & BLM destroy our communities.











						Americans Should Never Again Comply With Pandemic Lockdown Orders
					

By treating Black Lives Matters protests differently than other large gatherings, public officials and health experts have exposed themselves as hypocrites.




					thefederalist.com


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 21, 2020)

boedicca said:


> And yet they still have 58% of their ventilators available, and 15% of their ICU beds are empty.   Their system is not overwhelmed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



15% isn't much considering that they just had a huge spike in cases over the last two weeks.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 21, 2020)

boedicca said:


> Cases don't mean deaths.  Most cases are asymptomatic.
> 
> Really, the gaslighting doesn't work, bub.  We're on to the bogosity of trying to keep us all locked in our houses while Antifa & BLM destroy our communities.



"Cases don't mean deaths."  

Wow, that's really helpful.  Thank you Captain Obvious.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 21, 2020)

boedicca said:


> Cases don't mean deaths.


Oh thank god you're here. I was just thinking that what we need is an uneducated slob to make pendantic statements and to pretend he has outsmarted the experts.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 21, 2020)

boedicca said:


> Cases don't mean deaths.  Most cases are asymptomatic.
> 
> Really, the gaslighting doesn't work, bub.  We're on to the bogosity of trying to keep us all locked in our houses while Antifa & BLM destroy our communities.



It will be interesting to see if the latest reports are just the weekend or what.

US. deaths were 267 !!!

I realize what we are talking about.....so don't get me wrong.

But that number is a really good number in context.  

Arizona reporting 1 death (which does not seem reasonable to me).  But that is the number.

We'll see what the week brings.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 23, 2020)

Arizona at 3,600 new cases today.  New record for them.  They're starting to see more businesses close again.









						Health officials report largest daily increase of COVID-19 cases as President Trump heads to Arizona
					

On Tuesday morning, Arizona health officials reported a new record high number of coronavirus cases in the state.




					www.abc15.com
				












						Amid COVID-19 resurgence in Arizona, restaurants across the Valley decide to close down
					

As cases of COVID-19 surge in Arizona, some restaurants are closing down for a second time. FOX 10’s Brian Webb spoke with some of the restaurant owners.




					www.fox10phoenix.com


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 23, 2020)

Media Ignores 90% Coronavirus Death Collapse In Country
					

On Sunday a major positive milestone was reached for the first time, coronavirus deaths declined by 90% in this country from the high set on April 21st. That's an incredibly positive story about our national battle with the virus. Yet, shockingly, it has received almost no media attention...




					outkick.com
				




Most of that has been reductions from NY/NJ/Penn/Mass/MI/Ill (to some extent).


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 23, 2020)

35,300 new cases.  Fourth highest number of new cases.


----------



## U2Edge (Jun 24, 2020)

Just over 36,000 new cases for June 23, 2020 in the United States. That is the third highest number of daily new cases ever in the United States. There are FIVE states that accounted for 60% of that figure! California, Texas, Florida, Arizona and Georgia. 836 Americans died from covid-19 on June 23, 2020. Dr. Fauci has said that deaths usually trail behind new cases by 3 to 4 weeks. Sadly this means the United States death toll from Covid-19 for the month of July might exceed that death toll for the month of June. 

The only thing opening up has done appears to be returning the United States to its worst situation with covid-19 in April. The economy will take another hit as the virus continues to spread across the country and people start to retreat in reaction to that. 

The United States has 2,242,492 confirmed covid-19 infections and 123,476 deaths from covid-19. Meanwhile in TAIWAN, they still have only had a total of 446 cases and 7 deaths after 5 months. In a country of 25 million people, there are currently only FOUR active cases of the virus. Those four active cases are the only four infections of covid 19 that TAIWAN has experienced in June. 

The United States had a chance to be like Taiwan, but TRUMP failed to protect the country by not restricting all travel into the country back in January like Taiwan did. 

That FAILURE is compounded by the fact that Trump's response to that failure has been a failure to lead the country through a proper lockdown figure to reduce the virus, followed up by a program of testing, contact tracing, and isolation to protect from further outbreaks has the numbers dropped. 

Italy at one point was the epicenter of the outbreak, but through their lockdowns, they have made amazing process reducing daily infections from 6,540 on March 21, 2020 to just 113 infections on June 23, 2020. That is a 98% reduction in new cases from the peak. Deaths in Italy have also declined by 98% from a high of 919 back in March, to just 18 yesterday. 

*Despite Trump's failure to stop the virus from entering much of the country like Taiwan did, as bad as things got, the United States still had an opportunity to be like Italy, but here again it failed. If the United States were like Italy right now, the U.S. would be experiencing less than 800 new infections per day and less than 55 deaths per day. *


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 24, 2020)

Wow...

Deaths back up to 800 (used to be 800 would be a great day).

CA, Northeast, and east coast still the bulk.

AZ was at 43.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 24, 2020)

Arizona at 79 deaths so far today.  

I think that might be a record for them.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 24, 2020)

5,500 new cases in Florida.  They just shattered their previous record.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 24, 2020)

The North East is implementing travel restrictions on people arriving from the following states:

Alabama
Arkansas
Arizona
Florida
North Carolina
South Carolina
Washington
Utah
Texas









						These are the states currently included in the Northeast travel restrictions
					

The coronavirus pandemic has brought countries to a standstill. In many places, as countries reopen, Covid-19 cases are on the rise. Follow here for the latest.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 24, 2020)

Already 29,000 new cases today.  Man we can not get this thing under control.






Starting to see several states implementing a mask policy as things are just getting worse.  I'm wondering if we'll see another lock-down. 

I wonder what schools are going to do in a few months.  If public schools go remote again, that's going to put a lot of strain on parents going to work.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 24, 2020)

35,000 new cases today.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 24, 2020)

Wow. 

38,200 new cases today.  This is the second highest total we have had.

Leading the way are Texas (6,200) and Florida (5,500).  Both states just went way past their previous highest numbers.

This is getting bad.


----------



## U2Edge (Jun 25, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Wow.
> 
> 38,200 new cases today.  This is the second highest total we have had.
> 
> ...



In Houston, 97% of ICU beds are occupied. That could rise to 100% by tomorrow depending on how many people get sick tomorrow at the current rate. After that, how sick people who need ICU beds and where they will get them becomes a more difficult question. 

Then there is ARIZONA:


In Arizona, emergency rooms are seeing about 1,200 suspected COVID-19 patients a day, compared with around 500 a month ago. If the trends continue, hospitals will probably exceed capacity within the next several weeks, said Dr. Joseph Gerald, a University of Arizona public health policy professor.

“We are in deep trouble,” said Gerald, urging the state to impose new restrictions on businesses, which Gov. Doug Ducey has refused to do.

*This is a result of TRUMP strategy and TRUMP ways of thinking about the virus. If these states had remained locked down like they were in April, there would be very little virus at all at this point in these states and they would be looking at a situation where testing, contact tracing, and preventive isolation could take over from lockdown measures and allow the state to safely reopen. *


----------



## U2Edge (Jun 25, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Already 29,000 new cases today.  Man we can not get this thing under control.
> 
> View attachment 354518
> 
> ...



Parents shouldn't be going to work unless they work in an essential service. Were now seeing why maintaining extensive lockdowns are necessary and reopening does not work, until you have brought the infection rate down low enough that contact tracing can handle it. .


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 25, 2020)

What a disaster.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 25, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Already 29,000 new cases today.  Man we can not get this thing under control.
> ...



Why would we listen to you ?

You are a panicked little old lady.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 25, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Wow.
> ...


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 25, 2020)

I guess the Texas governor is a panicked little old lady.









						U.S. sets one-day record for COVID-19 cases, Texas pauses reopening
					

The governor of Texas temporarily halted the state's reopening on Thursday as COVID-19 infections and hospitalizations surged and the country set a new record for a one-day increase in cases.




					www.reuters.com


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 25, 2020)

Just making sure we have this where we need it.









						38% of COVID-19 Deaths in Nursing Homes & Assisted Living Facilities
					

A startling statistic has profound implications for the way we’ve managed the coronavirus pandemic.




					freopp.org
				












						Nursing homes site of 40% of US COVID-19 deaths
					

Deaths have topped 40,000 in US nursing homes or long-term care facilities, a new analysis suggests.




					www.cidrap.umn.edu
				












						The Most Important Coronavirus Statistic: 42% Of U.S. Deaths Are From 0.6% Of The Population
					

A single statistic may hold the key to resolving the ongoing debate over COVID-19 lockdowns: the astounding share of deaths occurring in nursing homes and assisted living facilities.




					www.forbes.com


----------



## U2Edge (Jun 25, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



Most panicked little old ladies are far more intelligent than the people running the government in Arizona and Texas. If only there was a little old Lady in charge in both Texas and Arizona, perhaps the lockdown would have remained in place, and you wouldn't now be having record numbers of infections, hospitalizations and deaths for those states. 


Guess who the President of Taiwan is?  Tsai Ing-wen. Not sure that she qualifies as a little old lady, but she is 63. 

Guess which country has the best record on covid-19 pandemic? TAIWAN

TAIWAN - population 25 million - 447 infections, 7 deaths, only 5 active cases left. 

United States - population 332 million - 2,500,000 infections, 127,000 dead, 1.3 million active cases. 


*That right there is why you should listen to Little Old Ladies. They kick ass when it comes to fighting a pandemic!*


----------



## U2Edge (Jun 25, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Just making sure we have this where we need it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Meanwhile in Taiwan, only 7 people have died from coronavirus. The United States could have been like Taiwan, but Trump led the country in a different direction.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 25, 2020)

New Jersey showing 1,700 deaths.  That has to be a typo.

Edit:  Nope, it isn't.  They adjusted their death records.









						N.J. reports probable coronavirus deaths for 1st time. Death toll now at 14,872 with 170K total positive tests.
					

New Jersey added 1,854 probable coronavirus deaths Thursday to the total fatalities in the state during the outbreak. More than 13,000 of those deaths were confirmed with testing.




					www.nj.com


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 25, 2020)

US at 400 deaths so far today.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 25, 2020)

Sweden showing 20 deaths today.

Overall average is about level or trailing off.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 25, 2020)

Another 38,000 new cases today.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 25, 2020)

40,000 new cases.

649 New Deaths

Cali tops the list with 80 (12%)

N.E. at 20%

Great Lakes at 12%

California is spiking.  6,000 new cases today.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 26, 2020)

40,184 new cases.  That's the new highest for us.  

What a disaster.  Hopefully we can keep the deaths low, but I'm not very optimistic about it.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 26, 2020)

Palm Beach passed a mask mandate and Trump supporters threw a fit about it.

So dumb.


----------



## U2Edge (Jun 26, 2020)

Here are the current projections for death, from covid-19, in Texas, Florida and Arizona by October 1, 2020


TEXAS: 
Current total deaths from covid-19: 2,334
Total deaths from covid-19 by October 1, 2020: 13,736
Number that will die from covid-19 in between now and October 1, 2020: 11,402

FLORIDA: 
Current total deaths from covid-19: 3,329
Total deaths from covid-19 by October 1, 2020: 15,393
Number that will die from covid-19 in between now and October 1, 2020: 12,064

ARIZONA: 
Current total deaths from covid-19: 1,490
Total deaths from covid-19 by October 1, 2020: 5,687
Number that will die from covid-19 in between now and October 1, 2020: 4,197

That's nearly 28,000 people dying from Covid-19 in these three states combined over the next three months. This is a total disaster. There was NO sensible reason to open up and loosen restrictions. Those restrictions should have remained in place. 
These three states had the virus suppressed or going in  downward trend by early May. You don't let up when your making progress. 

If these projections pan out, these states will throw out their current leaders and they won't be supporting Trump in November.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 26, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> Here are the current projections for death, from covid-19, in Texas, Florida and Arizona by October 1, 2020
> 
> 
> TEXAS:
> ...



I usually don't read your bullshit, but I thought I'd take a chance today that you might say something sane.

I was disappointed but not surprised by this moronic load of tripe.

Back to ignore.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 26, 2020)

Here are the daily cases globally......They have continued to grow.  

The number of serious cases has dropped off (as a percentage).


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 26, 2020)

If you overlay Brazil......and Mexico (Brazil is shown below), you can see the counter to the great progress that places like Italy and Spain have made.  Look at the scale....that is huge.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 26, 2020)

Here are global deaths:  They were dropping, but Mexico, Brazil and India are pushing the curve up.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 26, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> Here are the current projections for death, from covid-19, in Texas, Florida and Arizona by October 1, 2020
> 
> 
> TEXAS:
> ...



Can you please link me to the source you're using for those?


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 26, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > Here are the current projections for death, from covid-19, in Texas, Florida and Arizona by October 1, 2020
> ...



He borrowed Fauci's Ouija board.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 26, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> He borrowed Fauci's Ouija board.



Fauci's predictions have been pretty accurate so far.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 26, 2020)

Florida just shattered their previous record.  Again.

Two days ago, they had 5,500 new cases as their highest.  A few days before that, their highest was about 4,000 I think.

Today they have 8,942 new cases.  So far. 

Florida - the state where a bunch of retarded Trump supporters threw a fit about a mask mandate.  Now it's getting really bad there.









						Florida reports nearly 9,000 more coronavirus cases, a new single-day high
					

The coronavirus pandemic has brought countries to a standstill. In many places, as countries reopen, Covid-19 cases are on the rise. Follow here for the latest.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 26, 2020)

What a disaster.  It's just getting worse.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 26, 2020)

Florida and Texas just announced that they are shutting down bars because of covid-19.  They must be some panicked little old ladies too.









						Florida suspends consumption of alcohol at bars statewide, effective immediately
					

The state of Florida’s Department of Business and Professional Regulation said it is suspending on-premises consumption of alcohol at bars across the state, effective immediately.




					www.actionnewsjax.com
				












						Texas to shut bars to stop virus
					

Texas will order bars and some outdoor recreation businesses to close once again in an effort to stop the spread of the coronavirus as the number of infections mount across the state.




					thehill.com


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 26, 2020)

39,400 new cases today so far.  Our two highest days are today and yesterday.  

This is not going well.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 26, 2020)

43,654 new cases so far.  We went way past yesterday's record and it's still climbing.


----------



## U2Edge (Jun 26, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > Here are the current projections for death, from covid-19, in Texas, Florida and Arizona by October 1, 2020
> ...



Sure, here is the link:









						COVID Live Update: 261,475,525 Cases and 5,215,099 Deaths from the Coronavirus - Worldometer
					

Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...




					www.worldometers.info
				




Then click on the USA in the list
Then go down to the state you want(don't click it), and then go all the way to the last column on the far right where it says "projections"
Click on projections for Texas.

I think it gets updated so, the numbers are changing every day. Current projection for Texas is 13,736 total dead from Covid-19 by October 1, 2020. With 2,367 already dead from Covid-19 in Texas, that's another 11,400 dead from covid-19 in Texas over the next three months.


----------



## U2Edge (Jun 26, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > Here are the current projections for death, from covid-19, in Texas, Florida and Arizona by October 1, 2020
> ...



I hope these projections don't come true, but its the direction Texas, Arizona and Florida are headed in currently. I think I just heard that Texas and Florida are closing all bars which is a start and could definitely lower these numbers by October 1, 2020. In my opinion, they need to go back into full lockdown to prevent these deaths.

Based on June 25, 2020 death totals for Arizona, Texas and Florida, if that daily death toll held steady, 112 combined deaths a day, through October 1, 2020, that would add 11,200 deaths combined in these three states. The projection though is for that rate to nearly double over the next 100 days producing nearly 21,000 deaths instead of just 11,200.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 26, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > U2Edge said:
> ...



Ah, I never noticed that column.  Thanks!  That's really helpful.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 26, 2020)

We're at 47,230 new cases toady, which is a complete disaster.

And interestingly enough, Brazil is right behind us at 46,907 new cases for today.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 26, 2020)

Final numbers:  47,341 new cases and 663 new deaths.

Terrible.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 27, 2020)

9,600 new cases in Florida.  They already managed to top their record yesterday of 8,900.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 27, 2020)

The Great Coronavirus Rollback: California The Latest State To Abandon Reopening Plans Amid Record Coronavirus Surge
					

On Thursday alone, the United States saw more than 40,000 new cases of the coronavirus. That’s a level not seen since the worst of the pandemic in April.




					www.forbes.com
				




*Texas* Gov. Greg Abbott announced Friday that all bars in the state must close (though they can remain open for take out and delivery) and restaurants must limit capacity—that edict comes just one day after Abbott said Texas must pause any further reopening as it grapples with record case numbers 

*Florida* will shut down bars in an effort to mitigate a record spike in cases across the state, according to a Friday announcement from Halsey Beshears, Secretary of the Department of Business & Professional Regulation. 

*Louisiana* Gov. John Bel Edwards extended his state’s Phase 2 reopening Thursday for another 28 days; Louisiana was originally planning to move to Phase 3 on Friday. 

*Idaho* Gov. Brad Little announced Thursday that reopening would pause because the state did not yet meet its own criteria: “we're tapping on the brakes,” he said. 

*New York* Gov. Andrew Cuomo announced Wednesday that he will delay the reopening of malls, gyms and movie theaters—originally scheduled to open as early as Friday in some parts of the state

*North Carolina* will delay entering Phase Three of reopening and continue in the “safer at home” phase for another three weeks, Gov. Roy Cooper said Wednesday. 

*Kansas* Gov. Laura Kelly recommended this week that the state stay in Phase 3 of its reopening plan for two more weeks; Kansas was originally supposed to begin lifting Phase 3 restrictions on Monday. 

*Maine* Gov. Janet Mills announced Monday that indoor bars in the state would not be allowed to reopen on July 1 as scheduled. 

*Nevada* Gov. Steve Sisolak announced last week that reopening plans would pause: “Now is not the time to abandon these protective measures,” he said. 

*Oregon* Gov. Kate Brown announced a one-week pause to the state’s reopening plans on June 11, citing concerns about rising case numbers in rural and urban areas; 

*Utah* Republican Gov. Gary Herbert announced a similar pause that same week. 

===================================================

They opened too soon.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 27, 2020)

Pence calls off Arizona campaign visit as COVID-19 cases rise statewide
					

He is still expected to meet with Gov. Doug Ducey.



					www.kold.com
				




_"The decision to cancel is a stark difference between President Donald Trump, who held a rally for young voters at a church in Phoenix last week where masks were provided but wearing them was not mandatory."_

I dislike Pence, but he's not a complete idiot.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 28, 2020)

512 deaths yesterday.

It's clear we are not dealing with the same situation we had lost March/April.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 28, 2020)

Cases Up, Deaths Down; What’s Going On With COVID-19 in Texas?
					






					www.texmed.org
				











						Unsanitized: Why Deaths May Not Spike Despite Rising Coronavirus Cases
					

Plus, why rich people aren’t spending. This is The COVID-19 Daily Report for June 22, 2020.




					prospect.org
				




As you might expect.....it isn't.


----------



## U2Edge (Jul 1, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> 512 deaths yesterday.
> 
> It's clear we are not dealing with the same situation we had lost March/April.



Oh, its the same situation. Just because the current death count is not currently as high does not make it any different. Its the same first wave. There was only a small dip in new daily cases in May. Then with the stupid re-openings, everything shot back up towards the end of May. 

Now we have a disaster in Texas, especially Houston. 

Houston no longer has capacity to care for COVID-19 patients. If you need hospitalization with COVID-19 in Houston, your being sent to Woodlands Texas 30 miles north or Galveston Texas 55 miles to the south of Houston. 

What a total clusterfuck by the leadership in Texas. 

Texas peaked on May 15, with 2,012 cases. Texas was down to 527 cases by May 25. Then the idea is YAY, lets open up! On June 30, 2020, Texas reported 7,959 cases, nearly *4 times as many cases as the peak on May 15, 2020. *

Smart leadership would have continued the lockdown and you'd be down to 50 cases a day by June 30, 2020 instead of exploding to 8,000 cases by June 30, 2020. The United States looks like the Dumbest country on the planet and Texas is helping lead the way in that department. 

Although daily deaths in Texas have not set a new record yet, all indications are that the old record of 63 in one day will soon be broken. 


*Finally, lets remember that just because you don't die from covid-19 does not mean your out of the woods and make a 100% recovery. There are thousands of patients, both young and old who have survived, but have sustained massive damage to the lungs, heart, other parts of the body as well as blood clots. Covid-19 is doing more damage to some survivors than smoking a pack a day for 30 years has done to people. This is the hidden number, the number of people that have survived but now have illness and injury from Covid-19 and uncertainty when or if they will make a full recovery. THIS IS NOT SEASONAL FLU! If you get Covid-19, regardless of your age, you are rolling the dice with your life and health. *

How pathetic looking it is to see these states locking business's back up when they NEVER should have been opened in the first place. How many people will have to die or be injured unnecessarily for this stupidity?

The United States was at 46,000 cases for June 30, 2020. Fauci now believes we could see 100,000 cases a day. 


In the mean time, Taiwan has only had 447 cases, 5 of which occurred during the month of June. Only 7 people have died in Taiwan. *There are only TWO active cases of coronavirus left in Taiwan. *

Daily cases June 30, 2020:

United States - 46,042
Taiwan - 0
New Zealand - 0
Germany - 440
Italy - 142
France - 541
Spain - 301
United Kingdom - 689
Japan - 117
Australia - 69
South Korea - 43
Singapore - 246
Switzerland - 62
Austria - 43
Ireland - 11
Netherlands - 50
Belgium - 66
Luxembourg - 43
Denmark - 17
Norway - 17
Finland - 5
Canada - 286
Estonia - 2
Slovenia - 15
Andorra - 0
Monaco - 0
Liechtenstein - 0
Malta - 0
San Marino - 0
Vatican City - 0
Iceland - 2
Cyprus - 2
Greece - 19

As you can see from the above list of first world countries, over 90% of the new cases of covid-19, in the first world,  occurred in just ONE country, THE UNITED STATES.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jul 1, 2020)

US at 760 deaths.

California over 100.

Northeast still a contributor...but not as high a percentage

AZ/TX/Florida ==> 161 combined.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jul 1, 2020)

Arizona reporting 88 deaths so far today.

Ouch !!!


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jul 1, 2020)

Arizona with 4,900 new cases and 88 deaths so far.  Both new records.









						Arizona reports record COVID-19 cases, deaths Wednesday
					

State health officials reported 4,878 new coronavirus cases Wednesday morning. Confirmed cases went up to 84,092.




					kvoa.com
				




Florida with another 6,600 new cases.  

Deaths are still relatively low but they're picking up.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jul 1, 2020)

California just announced that they're closing down indoor operations for restaurants, wineries, movie theaters, zoos, museums, and card rooms in *19* counties.

We opened back up too soon.  Like we said the first time.

We should be looking at the data and going from there.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jul 1, 2020)

This indecisive closing and re-opening and then re-closing is just hurting our economy more.  We should have just stayed closed longer and had our leaders more actively push proactive measures.

We botched this about as horribly as we possibly could have.


----------



## Likkmee (Jul 1, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> California just announced that they're closing down indoor operations for restaurants, wineries, movie theaters, zoos, museums, and card rooms in *19* counties.
> 
> We opened back up too soon.  Like we said the first time.
> 
> We should be looking at the data and going from there.


There is no "too soon". It'll be the same if you closed for five years. This critter is here to stay....like cane toads, the pythons in the glades, MS13,the 'killer" Japanese hornet,Dengue,herpes,sub subterranean termites,hair hat Shameekaz and men in dresses. KAGA..... Hey. Did that new "news disaster" arrive yet ? The New and Improved swine flu ?

It still beats opening a news site and hearing about 6-8 million real estate thieves on an hourly basis


----------



## depotoo (Jul 1, 2020)

Well, some people are calling it like it is


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jul 1, 2020)

Likkmee said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > California just announced that they're closing down indoor operations for restaurants, wineries, movie theaters, zoos, museums, and card rooms in *19* counties.
> ...



Other countries have this contained MUCH better than we do.  Why is that?


----------



## Likkmee (Jul 1, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


Because in *other* countries common sense is a common trait.I know six assholes who just traveled to Maimi from all over the country for a dudes 50th birthday....in planes ! Like THAT was some kind of "priority". These fuckers all live in great fishing areas around the country. SO. They caught a bunch of fish and took them to a restaurant that cleans them and cooks them for you and "celebrated"there...Lets see a couple weeks as to how that worked out. It's not as stupid as going to a concert or nigga run up and down dat field "event"but it's close. If there had been a sporting event they'd have gone there too.
It's about time to see if the rioters start showing up with it too. It takes more than a few days most of the time.Weeks and weeks and a carrier may never show a symptom while he spreads it all around. Others wind up on their back in a few days. It Depends. Like Joe Bidens undies. Just Depends


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jul 1, 2020)

Likkmee said:


> Because in *other* countries common sense is a common trait.



Exactly.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jul 1, 2020)

Likkmee said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Likkmee said:
> ...



We know that Sweden never shut down.

They killed a lot of people in old folks homes, but didn't suffer anything like what was predicted.

We could have opened up and done better.  

Arizona was never really shut down (except for eating establishments).  

Somehow they managed to really fuck this up.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jul 1, 2020)

49,300 new cases so far.

New record.


----------



## SmokeALib (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## XponentialChaos (Jul 2, 2020)

Wow.  Over 10,000 new cases in Florida today.


----------



## U2Edge (Jul 2, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



Sweden has the 7th highest per capita death rate from coronavirus on Earth. They are a model for what Not to do when it comes to coronavirus. Sweden has benefited from the fact that they live in a region where other countries around the instituted strict lockdown measures to stop the spread of covid-19. If Sweden's infection and death rate is not as high as someone predicted, its only because they benefited from the strict measures imposed and followed by the countries around them.

The stupidity of opening up is on full display in the United States. 39,000 was the old peak for daily infections and now its above 50,000. There are predictions that the daily infection rate in the U.S. could top 100,000.

Meanwhile, a country that did everything right, TAIWAN, only experienced 5 infections for the entire month of June. The United States could have been like Taiwan, but we've acted more like Sweden and were suffering the consequences as a result.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jul 2, 2020)

56,500 new cases today.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 2, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> We could have opened up and done better.


But again, Sweden is not chock full of morons like you trump supporters, so the citizenry was following smart practices.  So, no, unless all the trumpanzees drop dead tomorrow... no, we can't "do better".


----------



## U2Edge (Jul 3, 2020)

Daily new cases of covid-19 - July 2, 2020 in FIRST WORLD countries:

United States - population 332,639,102: covid 19 infections on July 2, 2020 - 57,232

REST OF THE 32 FIRST WORLD COUNTRIES - population 704,239,854: covid 19 infections on July 2, 2020 - 4,881

July 2, 2020 infections of covid-19 in each of the 32 other First World Countries:
Taiwan - 1
New Zealand - 2
Germany - 393
Italy - 201
France - 659
Spain - 444
United Kingdom - 576
Japan - 151
Australia - 81
South Korea - 54
Singapore - 188
Switzerland - 116
Austria - 68
Ireland - 12
Netherlands - 62
Belgium - 89
Luxembourg - 50
Denmark - 21
Norway - 6
Finland - 5
Canada - 501
Estonia - 1
Slovenia - 21
Sweden - 250
Monaco - 3
Liechtenstein - 1
Malta - 0
San Marino - 0
Vatican City - 0
Iceland - 3
Czech Republic - 132
Israel - 790

As you can see from the above list of first world countries, over 92% of the new cases of covid-19, in the first world, occurred in just ONE country, THE UNITED STATES, even though the United States only accounts for 32% of the total First World Population of just over 1 Billion.

*If the United States were doing as well as the other First World Countries, the daily total for July 2, 2020 would be more like 2,400 cases instead of 57,232. 

This just further points out how terrible a President Donald Trump has been. The United States did not have to suffer like this. The United States had the means to prevent this disaster, but Donald Trump failed to use those means and lead an immediate science based effort to protect and save the country. *


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jul 3, 2020)

U.S. at about 650 deaths yesterday.

It's leveled off as some states are picking up.

CA is certainly fucking up.

After New York and the rest of the N.E. killed off a bunch of elderly, the rate of death started to drop.

If people had been smart about the reopening we would not be seeing this increase.  

To bad.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jul 3, 2020)

Sweden didn't suffer the disaster that was predicted because the prediction were flat out fucking hyperblic and totally wrong.

Just like the asswipes who keep touting the 2.2 mill in the U.S.


----------



## U2Edge (Jul 4, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Sweden didn't suffer the disaster that was predicted because the prediction were flat out fucking hyperblic and totally wrong.
> 
> Just like the asswipes who keep touting the 2.2 mill in the U.S.



Sweden is a disaster with the 7th highest number of deaths from covid-19 in the world. 

2.2 million deaths figure is based on the United States doing nothing to the fight the pandemic. No lockdowns or restrictions. 

Lockdowns and restrictions work, which is why the fools in Texas and other states are starting to bring them back.


----------



## U2Edge (Jul 4, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> U.S. at about 650 deaths yesterday.
> 
> It's leveled off as some states are picking up.
> 
> ...



If the United States had remained lockdown, as well as going into that lockdown in January rather than March, the United States would be seeing infections and deaths similar to Taiwan.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jul 4, 2020)

Florida already beat their record with new cases.

Reporting deaths may be a little off this weekend due to the holiday.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jul 4, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > U.S. at about 650 deaths yesterday.
> ...



You have no way of knowing that.

Making such a claim is beyond arrogant and ignorant.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jul 4, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Sweden didn't suffer the disaster that was predicted because the prediction were flat out fucking hyperblic and totally wrong.
> ...



Sweden is Sweden.  What they chose to do is their business.  And you saying they are a disaster is meaningless.

2.2 million deaths isn't going to happen now and it wasn't going to happen then.  Lockdown or no lockdown.

Texas is only doing this to appease a section of public concern.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jul 4, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



I noticed that you took him off ignore.

Drama queen much?


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jul 4, 2020)

U.S. was at 616 yesterday.  

The distribution is still with the N.E. & Great Lakes.  The east coast isn't helping.  CA is dong doing a good job (of dying).

General numbers are at 15 - 20% of peak, but are not dropping further.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jul 5, 2020)

536,000 deaths globally.

In that same time frame, 30,750,000 people have died globally as they normally would.  

Assuming no crossover, that is 1.74% the deaths from covid.  That number will continue to shrink, and I'll continue to ask what the fuck we shut down for.

Sweden is on a glide path for next to zero deaths.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jul 5, 2020)

Arizona now has the 6th highest infection rate.  Just a month ago they were in the 30's.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jul 5, 2020)

The death count will be interesting for the next few days.  The holiday and weekend may have affected it.  

The next few weeks will also be interesting.  I wonder how many new cases we will see as a result of holiday parties.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jul 6, 2020)

Average is now trending at 20 - 25% of peak.

But the world is on fire.

How fucking stupid.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jul 6, 2020)

I wouldn't read too much into the death counts over the last few days.  Holiday weekend and all.

But hopefully the death counts stay relatively low.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jul 6, 2020)

A little history...









						NJ Gov is the Latest Dem to Praise Trump's Response to the Coronavirus
					

On Thursday, New Jersey Democratic Governor Phil Murphy praised Trump for his response to the Wuhan coronavirus pandemic. Gov. Murphy joins a growing chorus of Democratic leaders who have commended




					townhall.com


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jul 6, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> A little history...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wouldn't read too much into that either.  

Trump likes to have his ass kissed.  He said he wouldn't respond if they don't treat him nicely.









						Trump Encourages Pence To Ignore Democratic Governors: ‘If They Don’t Treat You Right, I Don’t Call’
					

"I say, 'Mike, don't call the governor of Washington, you're wasting your time with him; don't call the woman in Michigan—it doesn't make any difference what happens.’”




					www.forbes.com


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jul 6, 2020)

US reporting 251 deaths yesterday.

New York/New Jersey ==> 20%.

High, but much better.

Have to wonder about weekend reporting.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jul 6, 2020)

U.S. at 379.

Ca leading the way with 76.  About 20%.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 7, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Average is now trending at 20 - 25% of peak.
> 
> But the world is on fire.
> 
> How fucking stupid.


Correct, because, unlike you, most people actually care about other people.  They don't think 1000 deaths a day is "A lot better!" than 2000 deaths a day. They aren't grave dancers, like you.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jul 7, 2020)

Independence Day in the Midst of Dictatorship
					

"The Great Pandemic Follies of 2020 have been based on the illusion that government could make life risk-free. But the advocates of shutdowns, lockdowns, and endless prohibitions ignore the risk of dictatorship. That was what our forefathers fought against." ~ James Bovard




					www.aier.org


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 7, 2020)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Independence Day in the Midst of Dictatorship
> 
> 
> "The Great Pandemic Follies of 2020 have been based on the illusion that government could make life risk-free. But the advocates of shutdowns, lockdowns, and endless prohibitions ignore the risk of dictatorship. That was what our forefathers fought against." ~ James Bovard
> ...


The first sentence is a stupid lie meant for AM radio listeners and tinfoil hatters.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jul 7, 2020)

Arizona already at 117 new deaths.

They now have the 5th highest infection rate.  They were in the 30's a month ago.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jul 7, 2020)

More Than 40 Hospital ICUs In Florida Have Hit Maximum Capacity With Zero Beds Available
					

"I'm looking at the statistics, and the statistics are very grave," said Miami Mayor Francis Suarez.




					www.forbes.com


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jul 7, 2020)

Brazil's president has tested positive.  He's 65.









						Brazilian President Bolsonaro tests positive for Covid-19
					

Bolsonaro confirmed the test results while wearing a mask and speaking to reporters in Brasilia.




					www.politico.com


----------



## Likkmee (Jul 7, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Brazil's president has tested positive.  He's 65.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW. Read the article. Brazil is #2 MBGA !


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jul 7, 2020)

Likkmee said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Brazil's president has tested positive.  He's 65.
> ...



Yea it got bad there very quickly.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jul 7, 2020)

Hopefully today's death count is just a back-log over the holiday weekend.

I really hope we don't start getting to 1,000 deaths per day again.

Tomorrow's numbers might help clarify the direction we're going.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jul 8, 2020)

CA, TX, NJ leading the way....still.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jul 8, 2020)

Interesting.  Arizona has the highest positive test rate in the country.  Their average is about 27%.  That means that 27% of tests in Arizona are coming back positive.

Nationally, we're averaging an 8% positive test rate.









						Arizona has highest percentage of positive COVID-19 tests in the US. Here's what it means
					

Arizona's percentage of positive tests has increased week-on-week since early May. Here's what that means for statewide testing and community spread.



					www.azcentral.com
				












						Daily Testing Trends in Usa - Johns Hopkins
					

See daily changes in tests performed and positivity rates in Usa




					coronavirus.jhu.edu


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jul 8, 2020)

Let's take a closer look at where the high positive test rates are coming from.  These are the 7-day moving averages of all of the states and D.C.

Arizona:  26.8%
Florida:  18.9%
South Carolina:  16.9%
Texas:  14.4%
Alabama:  14.1%
Nevada:  13.7%
Georgia:  13.2%
Mississippi:  12.5%
Idaho:  12%
Kansas:  9.6%
Arkansas:  9.5%
Utah:  9.1%
Iowa:  8.6%
Louisiana:  8.5%

*National Average:  8.0%*

Tennessee:  7.8%
South Dakota:  7.6%
California:  7.5%
Oklahoma:  7.3%
North Carolina:  6.9%
Nebraska:  6.7%
Indiana:  6.6%
Ohio:  6.6%
Wisconsin:  6.3%
Washington:  5.8%
Oregon:  5.7%
Pennsylvania:  5.5%
Wyoming:  5.4%
Delaware:  5.3%
Kentucky:  4.9%
Missouri:  4.9%
Maryland:  4.8%
Virginia:  4.8%
Colorado:  4.7%
North Dakota:  3.9%
New Mexico:  3.6%
Minnesota:  3.5%
West Virginia:  3.1%
Illinois:  2.6%
Massachusetts:  2.5%
Montana:  2.5%
Michigan:  2.4%
Rhode Island:  1.9%
District of Columbia:  1.8%
Hawaii:  1.6%
New Hampshire:  1.6%
New Jersey:  1.6%
Alaska:  1.3%
Maine:  1.2%
New York:  1.1%
Vermont:  0.9%
Connecticut:  0.8%









						Daily Testing Trends in Usa - Johns Hopkins
					

See daily changes in tests performed and positivity rates in Usa




					coronavirus.jhu.edu
				




It would be nice if we could get the positive test rate down, but it's trending in the wrong direction.  Being pulled up by Arizona, Florida, South Carolina, Texas, and surprisingly Alabama.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jul 8, 2020)

Wow.  We have over 61,000 new cases today so far.  That's a new high. 

Deaths close to 900 and it looks like they're trending upward again.  I hope I'm wrong but I don't see how we can reverse that trend when the cases are skyrocketing.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jul 9, 2020)

GOP State Representative In Ohio Urges Constituents ‘To Stop Getting Tested’ For Coronavirus
					

In response to Gov. DeWise's mask mandate, state Rep. Nino Vitale wrote, “Are you tired of living in a dictatorship yet?”




					www.forbes.com
				




What is up with Republicans saying we need less testing?  That's the opposite of what we need.

Especially in Arizona, Florida, South Carolina, Texas, and Alabama.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 9, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> GOP State Representative In Ohio Urges Constituents ‘To Stop Getting Tested’ For Coronavirus
> 
> 
> In response to Gov. DeWise's mask mandate, state Rep. Nino Vitale wrote, “Are you tired of living in a dictatorship yet?”
> ...


What is up? They attached their wagons to a base of morons, so now they have to pander to morons.

Just that simple.


----------



## U2Edge (Jul 9, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Wow.  We have over 61,000 new cases today so far.  That's a new high.
> 
> Deaths close to 900 and it looks like they're trending upward again.  I hope I'm wrong but I don't see how we can reverse that trend when the cases are skyrocketing.



There answer is clear. The Country must return to the full lockdowns of March/April immediately, reinforced with mask wearing. There should be federal emergency funding to build up a task force that will be equipped to offer mass, rapid, testing, in every state. Then there must be a new organization created to conduct contact tracing in every state. Facilities must be built across the country to house and isolate people with coronavirus infection. Hospitals must be set up, or new wings of hospitals built to handle ONLY Covid-19 cases, to keep them and the virus separated from the other services performed by the Hospital. 

With 1.6 million active cases, and 60,000 new cases a day, the United States has put itself in a terrible hole. To get out of the hole, the United States must first stop digging it.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jul 9, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Wow.  We have over 61,000 new cases today so far.  That's a new high.
> ...



At this point, I'm not even sure that would work.  This has gotten too politicized.  We botched this about as terribly as we possibly could have.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jul 9, 2020)

Texas, CA, Florida are 1/2 of our new cases.

California with 150 deaths....they are starting to look bad.

They are still low in terms of deaths per million....but their rate is climbing.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jul 9, 2020)

Way to go Sweden....


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jul 9, 2020)

Deaths are going back up.  We're averaging 943 deaths per day since the holiday weekend. 

Looks like we're heading to another batch of at least 1,000 deaths per day like we were seeing a few months ago.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jul 9, 2020)

Final numbers:  61,067 new cases.  That's just short of our record set yesterday at 61,848.  We also ended up with 960 new deaths.  

Both new cases and deaths are trending upward.  

Let's look at the infection rate averages in the states with the highest infection rates.

Arizona:  26.8%  (Same as yesterday)
Florida:  19.1%  (Up 0.2%)
South Carolina:  17.2%  (Up 0.3%)
Texas:  15.6% (Up 1.2%)
Alabama:  14.7% (Up 0.6%)

*National Average:  8.2%  (Up 0.2%)*

Nationally we're trending upward.  Texas had a big increase in their infection rate.  

It's hard for anyone to look at these numbers and see anything positive coming from it.  Everything is going the wrong direction.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jul 10, 2020)

Globally, we are at 12,500,000 cases

We are at 500,000 deaths

We are at 7,300,000 recovered

That means we have 4,700,000 active cases globally.

That is 0.061% of the worlds population.

Just sayin'.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jul 10, 2020)

Well, we just hit another record for new cases.  Smashed the previous high and we're still going up.

This is completely out of control.  The only question now is how many Americans are going to die from this thing.  We can't contain this.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jul 10, 2020)

Well...that sucked.

71,787 new cases.  We went way past our previous high of 61,848.  Deaths are 849 today.  The only positive piece of news is that deaths dropped slightly.

Back to the average percentages of positive test results.
*
National Average:  8.4%  (Up 0.4% from 7/8)*

Highest percentage of positive test results:
Arizona:  27.4%  (Up 0.6%)
Florida:  19.6%  (Up 0.7%)
Alabama:  17.8%  (Up 3.8%)
South Carolina:  17.6% (Up 0.7%)
Texas:  16.1%  (Up 1.7%)

Lowest percentage of positive test results:
Vermont:  0.8% (Down 0.1%)
Connecticut:  1% (Up 0.2%)
New York:  1.1% (Same)
Maine:  1.1%  (Down 0.1%)
Alaska:  1.3%  (Same)

Again Alabama is a bit surprising, mostly because people aren't talking about them the same way they're talking about Arizona, Florida, Texas, and California.   But it may be time to start monitoring them closer.  Their infection rate is increasing very quickly.

The states with the highest positive test rates are getting worse.  A silver lining here is that new infection rates appear to be stabilizing at about 1% in the North East.  For every one person who tests positive for covid, there are about 99 people who test negative for the virus.


----------



## U2Edge (Jul 10, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Well, we just hit another record for new cases.  Smashed the previous high and we're still going up.
> 
> This is completely out of control.  The only question now is how many Americans are going to die from this thing.  We can't contain this.



We can contain this, the evidence is there about how to do it from TAIWAN, New Zealand, and even from the lockdowns in the United States in March/April. But Government leaders have to let the Scientist decide policy until the pandemic is defeated. Trump and the rest of his idiots have to get out of the way, and let the knowledge of what has worked in other countries be used here to FIX the situation and save as many lives as possible. 

If there is not a reversal back to the lockdowns of March/April, you will be setting up the country for mass infection and death. 

Its the idiots who thought that we needed to open up, should open up, based on their assumptions about the economy and nothing about the science of fighting a pandemic which has brought the United States to this point. 

*We have to put in place policies that will reduce the number of new infections per day. Were back to trying to flatten the curve, and then bring it down. Essentially we have to start over from the beginning and implement new lockdowns. It may take longer this time for new lockdowns to bring down the infection rate, but its the only way forward if you want to save lives and the economy. *


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jul 10, 2020)

There are people on the board attempting to correlate the reopening with current deaths.  The only issue is the time lag.

The recent protests are a much more viable correlation.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jul 11, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Well, we just hit another record for new cases.  Smashed the previous high and we're still going up.
> ...



It CAN be contained if we all collectively do our part and listen to the guidance of our health officials.

That isn't going to happen.  

We can't even get people to agree on the importance of wearing a mask.  This has gotten far too political and I just don't see us reversing this thing with our current trajectory and stupidity.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jul 11, 2020)

Arizona now has the 4th highest infection rate.  Not long ago, they were in the mid 30's.  They really took off quickly.

A month ago they had 40,000 cases.  Today they have 120,000 cases.  One month.


----------



## U2Edge (Jul 11, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



Then U.S. citizens will suffer, become injured, and die in growing numbers from this pandemic. The economy will suffer as well. This will likely continue for a full year until, "hopefully", a vaccine is ready for mass distribution in the summer of 2021. But even if that happens, how many Americans will be die, become injured for the rest of their lives, or experience the infection on some level in the next 12 months? The first death was February 29, 2020, or at least the first reported death. A little over 4 months later and there 137,000 dead Americans from covid-19. Hard to tell how many could die in the next year, but it could be anywhere from 100,000 to 1 MILLION by August 2021, next year. 

*The Best hope is a Democratic President, a Democratic controlled Senate, Democratic controlled House coming into office in January 2021. With the full power of the federal government in control of people who value human life and want to save the country, finally maybe then progress can start to be made against this pandemic. *


If you live in Taiwan or New Zealand, your not praying for a Vaccine or a miracle because government policy has successfully defeated the virus to a large degree. TAIWAN, a country of 24 million, as big as any U.S. state except California, still only has 451 infections and 7 deaths. There are only 6 active cases of coronavirus in Taiwan as of today July 11, 2020. No one has died in Taiwan from covid-19 since early May.


----------



## U2Edge (Jul 11, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Arizona now has the 4th highest infection rate.  Not long ago, they were in the mid 30's.  They really took off quickly.
> 
> A month ago they had 40,000 cases.  Today they have 120,000 cases.  One month.



It won't be long now before Arizona has the HIGHEST infection rate in the country. Despite the lack of leadership from Trump and the failure of the Federal government to block much of the virus from getting in to the United States, ARIZONA had TIME, lots of time to prepare and prevent a tragedy from every happening there. ARIZONA saw what happened in ITALY, saw what happened in New York, and was in a position in early May to PREVENT that from ever happening in Arizona. Instead they let their guard down and now could possibly suffer a worse fate than what was seen in New York City in April.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jul 11, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Arizona now has the 4th highest infection rate.  Not long ago, they were in the mid 30's.  They really took off quickly.
> ...



They're definitely going to get to 3rd place.  There's still a big gap to get into the top two but they're definitely on track for it.

We'll see if they start using some common sense or not.  To my understanding, they weren't taking any of this seriously and they were even holding anti-mask rallies.  Now they're one of the most infected states in the country.  Not smart.  

And you're right - this didn't sneak up on Arizona.  It hit the North East early on and Arizona had plenty of time to plan accordingly.  They completely botched this and their stupidity is going to cost them lots of lives.  Their death rate was in the 30's a month ago.  So far they're at 15 and climbing very quickly.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jul 12, 2020)

Florida with a new record.

15,300 new cases today.  So far.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jul 12, 2020)

Hospitalization capacity:

Maryland:  79.6%
Arizona:  79.1%
Nevada:  77.4%
Alabama:  75.1%
South Carolina:  75%
Florida:  74.8%
Kentucky:  74.7%
Massachusetts:  74.6%
West Virginia:  74%
Hawaii:  70.9%
Georgia:  71.4%
Texas:  70.1%









						COVID-19 Data Dashboard – Patient Impact & Hospital Capacity
					

View up-to-date data on hospital capacity measures including percent of inpatient beds and ICU beds occupied by state




					www.cdc.gov


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jul 12, 2020)

Colorado's cases just jumped, but not like AZ or FL.

They are a full 10 weeks following reopening.  

The reopening isn't correlating well with the increases....the riots seem to be a much better connection.

Wonder where that stupid fuck Biden is on all of this.  

The politics of science are hysterical to watch.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jul 12, 2020)

California passes New Jersey in terms of total cases.  However, is will way behind NJ in terms of deaths per unit of population.

California still has a problem.  Wonder what it might be.  Did that stupid motherfucker Cuomo move out there or just start consulting ?

Ca has 1/3 the cases per unit population of NY.

They have 1/10th the deaths per unit population of NY.

Wonder if it's just the better beaches.


----------



## U2Edge (Jul 13, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Florida with a new record.
> 
> 15,300 new cases today.  So far.



That is worse than any day in New York State back in March and April. Its the new national record for any state in the U.S. period.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jul 13, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Florida with a new record.
> ...



Yup, I saw that.

And I won't be surprised if Florida tops their own record again this week.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jul 13, 2020)

California's reopening is going backwards. 



			https://www.cnbc.com/2020/07/13/california-to-close-indoor-restaurants-movie-theaters-and-bars-statewide-as-coronavirus-cases-rise.html
		


We're seeing this occurring in multiple states.  We would have been better off if we just stayed closed down longer.  We opened too soon.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jul 13, 2020)

We finished the day at 65,500 new cases.  Second highest amount we have had.  

Deaths weren't too bad at 465.  Hopefully the numbers don't push up into the thousands, but I'm not optimistic about that.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jul 13, 2020)

Back to the rate of positive tests by state.

Arizona:  26.6% (Down 0.2%)
Mississippi:  21.5% (Up 9.0%)
South Carolina:  19.1%  (Up 2.2%)
Florida:  18.6% (Down 0.3%)
Texas:  17.7%  (Up 2.3%)
Georgia:  16.0% (Up 2.8%)
Alabama:  15.6% (Up 1.5%)
Idaho:  14.9% (Up 2.9%)
Nevada:  13.2% (Down 0.5%)
Arkansas:  11.9%  (Up 2.4%)
Utah:  10.9% (Up 1.8%)
Kansas:  10.3% (Up 0.7%)
Louisiana:  9.7% (Up 1.2%)
Iowa:  8.9% (Up 0.3%)

*National Average:  8.8%  (Up 0.8%)*

Tennessee:  8.6% (Up 0.8%)
Indiana:  8.4% (Up 1.8%)
California:  8.3% (Up 0.8%)
Oklahoma:  7.8% (Up 0.5%)
North Carolina:  7.8% (Up 0.9%)
Kentucky:  7.1% (Up 2.2%)
Wisconsin:  6.9% (Up 0.6%)
South Dakota:  6.6% (Down 1.0%)
Colorado:  6.6% (Up 1.9%)
Washington:  6.5% (Up 0.7%)
Nebraska:  6.4% (Down 0.3%)
Ohio:  6.1% (Down 0.5%)
Oregon:  6.1% (Up 0.4%)
Missouri:  6.1% (Up 1.2%)
Maryland:  5.5% (Up 0.7%)
North Dakota:  5.5%  (Up 1.6%)
Pennsylvania:  5.4% (Down 0.1%)
Virginia:  5.2% (Up 0.4%)
Minnesota:  5.1% (Up 1.6%)
Delaware:  5% (Down 0.3%)
Wyoming:  4.9% (Down 0.5%)
New Mexico:  4.4% (Up 0.8%)
West Virginia:  4.3% (Up 1.2%)
Montana:  3.8% (Up 1.3%)
Rhode Island:  3.1% (Up 1.2%)
Illinois:  3.0% (Up 0.4%)
Michigan:  2.6% (Up 0.2%)
Massachusetts:  2.5% (Same)
Hawaii:  2.1% (Up 0.5%)
District of Columbia:  1.7% (Down 0.1%)
New Hampshire:  1.7% (Up 0.1%)
Alaska:  1.6% (Up 0.3%)
New Jersey:  1.3% (Down 0.3%)
New York:  1.0% (Down 0.1%)
Connecticut:  1% (Up 0.2%)
Maine:  0.9% (Down 0.3%)
Vermont:  0.8% (Down 0.1%)

========================================================

Nationally, it's getting worse.  We're averaging an 8.8% positive test rate  (8.8 out of every 100 covid tests comes back positive).  

There are some interesting patterns emerging.  

The states with the lowest rate of positive tests are all in the North East.  (Vermont, Maine, Connecticut, New York, and New Jersey).  They got hammered hard early on but things have since stabilized significantly for this region.

Arizona and Florida, while still terrible, have at least shown a small decrease.  It's terrible there, but at least it's no longer getting worse.  

Mississippi had a HUGE increase that propelled them into 2nd place behind only Arizona.  In fact, there seems to be big growing numbers in several of the Southern states (Mississippi, Alabama, Georgia, South Carolina, Arkansas).  

The new trouble spots have been Arizona, Texas, and Florida.  To some degree, you can throw California in there too, but their numbers are greatly misleading.  California has been hitting big numbers because there are a lot of people there.  Arizona, Texas, and Florida have statistically been far worse.  I expect the next trouble spot to be in the South, particularly Alabama, Georgia, South Carolina, and Mississippi.

In conclusion, not good.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jul 13, 2020)

Businesses are closing back down again.  I'm expecting to hear about schools continuing distance learning like they did at the end of last year.  It would be nice if we had made improvements over the summer, but unfortunately it's only getting worse.  We aren't even close to getting this thing under control. 

Closing businesses down AGAIN isn't good for the economy.  Having students distance learn again is not good for the economy.  The way we're going to fix this economy is by first tackling this virus.  Look at what happened when we rushed into opening up the country before it's recommended by our health officials.  The infections skyrocket and we end up closing back down AGAIN.  We messed up.  We're going backwards. 

It's long past time for this country to get this virus under control like other countries have done.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jul 14, 2020)

It would be nice if Fauci were in a car accident and didn't continue to spread panic.

It is becoming quite clear that this isn't the same as the initial wave. 

Most of us anticipated  this would happen at some point.  

Why people are freaking out is beyond me.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jul 14, 2020)

Top 5 states accounting for 50% of deaths.  This has been pretty typical.  Texas is obviously the leader.  Two N.E. states still in top 5.

465 total.

A real reason to freak out.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jul 14, 2020)

Arizona is now the #4 most infected state.  With their high infection rate, it looks like they're going to get to #1.  Arizona is quickly closing in on New York and New Jersey.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jul 14, 2020)

65,600 new cases
935 new deaths

New cases are remaining high.  Deaths are inevitably increasing.


----------



## Faun (Jul 14, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> 65,600 new cases
> 935 new deaths
> 
> New cases are remaining high.  Deaths are inevitably increasing.


Thank goodness Impeached Trump bears no responsibility.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jul 14, 2020)

4 states responsible for over 50% of the deaths.

Given the low numbers reported out of the weekend...this again looks like a collector day.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jul 15, 2020)

Trump Administration To Hospitals: Don’t Send Covid-19 Coronavirus Data To CDC
					

Why is the White House bypassing the CDC? And what about the reports of using The National Guard to collect hospitalization data instead of the CDC?




					www.forbes.com
				












						Coronavirus hospital data will now be sent to Trump administration instead of CDC
					

Hospital data on coronavirus patients will now be rerouted to the Trump administration instead of first being sent to the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, the Department of Health and Human Services confirmed to CNN on Tuesday.




					www.cnn.com
				




This is suspicious.  The covid data is no longer going to get sent to the CDC.

If we see a sudden drop-off in the numbers, then this story will pick up significantly in the media.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jul 15, 2020)

Florida and Arizona combining for over 200 deaths so far today.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jul 15, 2020)

Sweden still looking good.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jul 15, 2020)

Top 5 states responsible for 53% of deaths today.


----------



## U2Edge (Jul 15, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Businesses are closing back down again.  I'm expecting to hear about schools continuing distance learning like they did at the end of last year.  It would be nice if we had made improvements over the summer, but unfortunately it's only getting worse.  We aren't even close to getting this thing under control.
> 
> Closing businesses down AGAIN isn't good for the economy.  Having students distance learn again is not good for the economy.  The way we're going to fix this economy is by first tackling this virus.  Look at what happened when we rushed into opening up the country before it's recommended by our health officials.  The infections skyrocket and we end up closing back down AGAIN.  We messed up.  We're going backwards.
> 
> It's long past time for this country to get this virus under control like other countries have done.



I fear what the Fall/Winter seasons will bring given the current situation. 

Meanwhile, in TAIWAN, there are currently just 4 active cases in that nation of 25 million people. Only 7 people have died from Coronavirus in TAIWAN and no one since May. TAIWAN proves this was preventable.


----------



## U2Edge (Jul 15, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> It would be nice if Fauci were in a car accident and didn't continue to spread panic.
> 
> It is becoming quite clear that this isn't the same as the initial wave.
> 
> ...



A few things about coronavirus and death.

1. Doctors and Hospitals have gotten better at treating critically ill patients. 
2. Deaths are lagging indicator of infections. 
3. We have now discovered that many people who don't die, have severe damage to their lungs and other parts of their bodies which could lead to premature death. So even if you're a non-smoker, you may look like a two pack a day smoker of 30 years after the virus is done with you.


----------



## U2Edge (Jul 15, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Top 5 states accounting for 50% of deaths.  This has been pretty typical.  Texas is obviously the leader.  Two N.E. states still in top 5.
> 
> 465 total.
> 
> ...



Guess how many people died in TAIWAN? ZERO!

Why is it ok for Americans to be dying in large numbers from coronavirus in the middle of July?

How many Americans is it acceptable to you to see die from Coronavirus?


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jul 15, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Businesses are closing back down again.  I'm expecting to hear about schools continuing distance learning like they did at the end of last year.  It would be nice if we had made improvements over the summer, but unfortunately it's only getting worse.  We aren't even close to getting this thing under control.
> ...



It was preventable.

It's definitely going to take a while for things to get back to normal.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jul 15, 2020)

Over 140,000 deaths.

We have 24% of the world's deaths from this.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jul 15, 2020)

Only half of the states have a mask mandate?!  Florida and Arizona don't have a mask mandate!?  Man we're stupid.









						Half Of All States Have A Mask Mandate—But Surging Florida And Arizona Still Don’t
					

Alabama is the latest state to issue a mask-wearing mandate.




					www.forbes.com
				




- Arizona, no masks required (4th highest infection rate)
- Florida, no masks required (7th highest infection rate)
- Mississippi, no masks required (10th highest infection rate)
- South Carolina, no masks required (13th highest infection rate)
- Alabama, JUST announced a mask mandate (14th highest infection rate)
- Georgia, no masks required (15th highest infection rate)

This is interesting as many of these states without a mask mandate also happen to have some of the highest positive infection rates that I provided last time.  (Arizona, Mississippi, South Carolina, Florida, Texas*, Georgia, Alabama) 

* Texas started requiring one less than two weeks ago


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jul 15, 2020)

71,670 new cases.  Just 117 short of our highest set a few days ago.
997 new deaths.  We've been flirting with the thousand mark for a while now. 

Texas: 154 deaths.  (Record.  Their second highest was set yesterday at 131)
California:  126 deaths.  (4th highest)
Florida:  112 deaths.  (3rd highest) 
Arizona:  97 deaths.  (2nd highest)

These four states have been consistently leading in deaths recently.

California, Texas, and Florida are the three largest states by population so it's not too surprising that they also lead in deaths.  The oddball is Arizona, which is extra stupid.  And they still don't have a mask mandate.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jul 15, 2020)

States with mask mandates:














						These are the states requiring people to wear masks when out in public
					

More states have mandated the use of masks and face coverings while in public.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jul 16, 2020)

We are fast approaching 600,000 deaths globally...thanks in large part to India, Brazil, and Mexico.  U.K. has continues to make a contribution.

That is 4 days of normal mortality for the globe.  

We've now been at this shit show for over 160 days which means we've increased mortality by 4/160 * 100 == 2.5%.

Of course, there are the claims that people are being classified as having died that haven't:









						Jack Dake Didn't Die from COVID, But the Government Says He Did
					

The government is lying about my wife's grandfather's death, and I bet they're lying about many more.And here's the thing... we're talking about the government of the State of Oklahoma.




					townhall.com
				




And we do stupid shit like purposely infect old folks homes.  

There is a good chance that many of the 600,000 were going to go out anyway.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jul 16, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> We are fast approaching 600,000 deaths globally...thanks in large part to India, Brazil, and Mexico.



And of course the United States, which makes up 24% of all the deaths despite being only 4% of the world population.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jul 16, 2020)

Florida hit a new record in deaths today.

- Florida, the same state that doesn't have a mask mandate.  
- Florida, the same state that had a bunch of Trump supporters throw a fit about a county mask requirement.  
- Florida, the same state where a restaurant offered free meals to people not wearing masks.









						Orlando Area Restaurant Promised Free Meals To Customers Not Wearing Masks
					

ATF agents gave the owners a warning but did not shut down the business




					miami.cbslocal.com


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jul 16, 2020)

Another terrible day.

73,388 new cases.  That's a new record for us.
963 deaths.  

Florida:  156 deaths (new record)
Texas:  134 deaths (2nd highest, their record was set yesterday)
California:  128 deaths (4th highest)
South Carolina:  72 deaths (new record)

South Carolina had a terrible day compared to what they've had in the past.  Arizona had a better day today, but still ended up 5th on the list of death counts.


----------



## Faun (Jul 16, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Another terrible day.
> 
> 73,388 new cases.  That's a new record for us.
> 963 deaths.
> ...


No worries. Impeached Trump took over counting from the CDC so you can be sure the disease is cured now and those numbers will start dropping significantly.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jul 16, 2020)

Positive Test Rates

Arizona:  24.0% (Down 2.6%)
Florida:  18.8% (Up 0.2%)
South Carolina:  18.5%  (Down 0.6%)
Texas:  16.1%  (Down 1.6%)
Mississippi:  13.5% (Down 8.0%)

*National Average:  8.5%  (Down 0.3%)*

New Jersey:  1.4% (Up 0.1%)
New York:  1.1% (Up 0.1%)
Vermont:  0.9% (Up 0.1%)
Connecticut:  0.8% (Down 0.2%)
Maine:  0.8% (Down 0.1%)

====================================================

Some good news is that the overall positive test rate has decreased.  Most of the worst-hit states are improving and the north-east continues to appear stabilized at around 1%.

Mississippi had a big spike and in their positive infection rate and then dropped just as quickly.  Might have been an outlier affecting their numbers.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jul 16, 2020)

Faun said:


> No worries. Impeached Trump took over counting from the CDC so you can be sure the disease is cured now and those numbers will start dropping significantly.



If we suddenly start seeing very few cases and deaths, we'll know what's really happening.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jul 17, 2020)

We hit a new high of nearly 75,000 new cases today.  Our previous high was set yesterday.

946 deaths.  We have been staying around 1,000 deaths lately.  The leading contributors again were the big 4.

Texas:  162 deaths (New Record, previous one was set two days ago)
Florida:  128 deaths (3rd highest)
California:  122 deaths (6th highest)
Arizona:  91 deaths (4th highest)


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jul 18, 2020)

Arizona just flew past their previous record of deaths.  Their infection rate skyrocketed and now we're seeing the deaths pile up.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jul 19, 2020)

We had 63,000 new cases and 813 new deaths.  It's pretty terrible when _this_ is considered a decent day compared to what we've had.

Once again, the big four lead the way in deaths.

Arizona:  147 deaths (Broke their previous record of 117)
Florida:  93 deaths
California:  91 deaths
Texas:  75 deaths

Arizona is now #3 in infection rate.  They're quickly closing in on New Jersey.
Florida is now #7 in infection rate.  At this rate, they may hit #1 before Arizona does.

Both states were in the mid 30's not long ago.  They really came up.  And neither state has a mask mandate.  Brilliant.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jul 19, 2020)

Arizona is going to pass up New Jersey's infection rate in a matter of days.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jul 19, 2020)

Looks like we are underreporting again....on a Sunday.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jul 19, 2020)

So does Trump get the blame because TX, FL & AZ won't put in mask mandates ?

Have a friend who said bars in AZ are still filled to the max with people not masking or social distancing.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jul 19, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> So does Trump get the blame because TX, FL & AZ won't put in mask mandates ?
> 
> Have a friend who said bars in AZ are still filled to the max with people not masking or social distancing.



Texas has a mask mandate.  Florida and Arizona don't.

Does Trump get the blame for that?  Absolutely.  He's the one who politicized masks to begin with.  He refused to comply with CDC suggestions months ago and even now refuses to encourage masks.

_“I don’t agree with the statement that if everybody wear a mask, everything disappears.”_ - Trump









						President Trump says he won’t wear a face mask following CDC suggestion to do so - Fox Sports 640 South Florida
					

On Friday, President Donald Trump announced new federal guidelines recommending that Americans wear face coverings when in public to help fight the spread of COVID-19. However, the president immediately said he had no intention of following the advice himself, saying, “I’m choosing not to do...




					www.foxsports640.com
				












						Donald Trump says he won't order Americans to wear masks to contain coronavirus spread
					






					www.businesstoday.in
				




Arizona and Florida have _Republican_ governors who refuse to implement mask mandates.  It's _Republicans_ who attack everything Dr. Fuaci recommends, including masks.  The women in Palm Beach County protesting masks are _Republican _Trump supporters.









						Residents in Palm Beach Florida erupt over new face mask rule - CNN Video
					

Residents of Palm Beach County in Florida erupted in anger at a commissioner's meeting after an unanimous vote to make masks mandatory.




					www.cnn.com
				




The entire mask thing has been politicized and it's 100% because of Trump.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jul 19, 2020)

Links on Trump's refusal to wear a mask.









						Donald Trump says he won't order Americans to wear masks to contain coronavirus spread
					






					www.businesstoday.in
				






			https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2020/06/25/trumps-dumbfounding-refusal-encourage-wearing-masks/
		










						Trump says he won't wear a mask in front of cameras
					

President Donald Trump brought a navy blue mask stamped with the presidential seal to a Ford plant in Michigan on Thursday. But he refused to wear it in front of cameras.




					www.cnn.com
				












						President Trump shows up at news conference without a face mask after saying he'd wear one in 'tight' crowd
					

Donald Trump has resisted wearing a face mask in public but told a television reporter on Wednesday he's open to wearing one in "a tight situation."



					www.usatoday.com
				












						Why Won’t Trump Wear a Mask?
					

In defiance of experts and public opinion, the president continues to take an unreasonable risk.




					www.bloomberg.com
				












						Pressure mounts on Trump to 'set a good example' and wear mask
					

Republican leaders as senior as Pence and McConnell, and conservative hosts at Fox News, have shifted their message on masks while Trump continues to resist wearing one.




					abcnews.go.com
				












						What It Means When Trump Doesn't Wear A Mask
					

Masks were in evidence when senators returned to work, and the Supreme Court heard oral arguments remotely. But facewear appears out of fashion at the White House, at least for public events.




					www.npr.org
				




A mask for our health is the very last thing that should have been politicized, and it still happened.  Looking around this forum, there are tons of anti-maskers, and they're ALWAYS conservatives.  That's not a coincidence.  Look at who set that example for them - Trump.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jul 20, 2020)

Low numbers for the U.S.A. today.

Suspect we are still underreporting.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jul 20, 2020)

Sweden is still getting new cases, but deaths are now landing at single digits on a consistent basis.


----------



## Faun (Jul 20, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Low numbers for the U.S.A. today.
> 
> Suspect we are still underreporting.


Figures run through the White House now.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jul 20, 2020)

Sundays and Mondays have been under-reported.  I expect numbers to pick back up tomorrow.  

If they don't, then that will be pretty suspicious.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jul 20, 2020)

Faun said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Low numbers for the U.S.A. today.
> ...



They've always reported low coming out of the weekend....moron.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jul 21, 2020)

Positive Test Rates:

Arizona:  23.6% (Down 3.0%)  
Nevada:  19.1% (Up 5.9%)
Florida:  18.7% (Up 0.1%)  
Alabama:  18.1% (Up 2.5%)
Idaho:  18.1% (Up 3.2%)
South Carolina:  15.7%  (Down 3.4%) 
Georgia:  15.2% (Down 0.8%)
Texas:  15.1%  (Down 2.6%)  
Mississippi:  14.8% (Down 6.7%)  
Arkansas:  11.3%  (Down 0.6%)
Kansas:  10.6% (Up 0.3%)
Louisiana:  10.1% (Up 0.4%)
Utah:  9.3% (Down 1.6%)
Tennessee:  9.0% (Up 0.4%)
Oklahoma:  9.0% (Up 1.2%)
Iowa:  8.9% (Same)

*National Average:  8.5%  (Down 0.3%)*

Indiana:  8.0% (Down 0.4%)
Missouri:  7.7% (Up 1.6%)
California:  7.3% (Down 1.0%)
Wisconsin:  7.3% (Up 0.4%)
Colorado:  7.3% (Up 0.7%)
North Carolina:  7.2% (Down 0.6%)
Virginia:  6.5% (Up 1.3%)
Wyoming:  6.4% (Up 1.5%)
Nebraska:  6.1% (Down 0.3%)
Oregon:  6.1% (Same)
Ohio:  6.0% (Down 0.1%)
North Dakota:  6.0%  (Up 0.5%)
Pennsylvania:  5.6% (Up 0.2%)
Washington:  5.5% (Down 1.0%)
Kentucky:  5.4% (Down 1.7%)
South Dakota:  5.4% (Down 1.2%)
Maryland:  5.2% (Down 0.3%)
Delaware:  4.6% (Down 0.4%)
Montana:  4.2% (Up 0.4%)
Minnesota:  4.0% (Down 1.1%)
New Mexico:  3.9% (Down 0.5%)
Rhode Island:  3.8% (Up 0.7%)
West Virginia:  3.5% (Down 0.8%)
Illinois:  2.9% (Down 0.1%)
Alaska:  2.9% (Up 1.3%)
Michigan:  2.7% (Up 0.1%)
Massachusetts:  2.3% (Down 0.2)
District of Columbia:  2.0% (Up 0.3%)
New Hampshire:  1.8% (Up 0.1%)
Hawaii:  1.4% (Down 0.7%)
New Jersey:  1.4% (Up 0.1%) 
New York:  1.2% (Up 0.2%) 
Maine:  1.0% (Up 0.1%)
Connecticut:  0.8% (Down 0.2%) 
Vermont:  0.8% (Same)


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jul 21, 2020)

Overall, positive test rates are trending downward slightly.  

The lowest rates in the North East are staying consistently low at around 1%.  

There's a significant amount of movement at the top of the list.  South Carolina, Texas, and Mississippi both saw significant improvements which dropped them out of the top 5.  Arizona has improved but stays at the top.  Florida is bad and staying flat.  Nevada, Alabama, and Idaho have seen significant increases and are now in the top 5.    

We ONLY had 63,000 new cases and 545 new deaths.  It's pretty pathetic that this is considered a good day, but it's likely due to under-reporting as we come out of the weekend.  Despite the low death count, we're still seeing big numbers from Texas (118) and Florida (90).  Relatively low numbers from California and Arizona.

Arizona is currently 4th in infection rates.  Louisiana has reclaimed 3rd place.  Both states appear to be headed toward the top.  Florida jumped into 6th place and is on its way to the top as well.  

Louisiana is 6th in death rates, Arizona is 14th in death rates, Florida is 24th, California is 27th, Texas is 34th.  With their climbing infection rates, expect these death rate rankings to increase as well, as they have been doing.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jul 21, 2020)

Over 1,000 deaths.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Jul 21, 2020)

_(just kidding)_


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jul 21, 2020)

67,000 new cases and 1,119 new deaths.  Hopefully I'm wrong, but it looks like we may be back to over 1,000 deaths per day.

Leading in deaths are the big 4 once again.

Arizona:  134 deaths (2nd highest)
Florida:  132 deaths (2nd highest tied)
California:  120 deaths (8th highest)
Texas:  118 deaths (6th highest tied)

Louisiana has moved into 2nd place in infection rates, above New Jersey.  Arizona is close behind in 4th place and moving up quickly.  Florida is now in 5th place.  All three states are quickly moving to the top of the list - New York.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jul 22, 2020)

Arizona is approaching New York in terms of infection rates (per 1,000,000 population.

Arizona has 1/4 the deaths of New York (per million).

Florida's infection rate is rocketing.

Florida has 1/6 the death rate of New York.

At the numbers being reported, we'll never get back to where we were when Cuomo was systematically killing off the elderly.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jul 22, 2020)

We had 72,000 new cases today and 1,205 deaths.  New cases are still terrible and new deaths are getting worse, which was completely expected with the skyrocketing cases we have had.

Leading in deaths today:

Texas:  202        (new record, their previous record of 167 which was set yesterday)
California:  156  (new record, their previous record was 150 from two weeks ago)
Florida:  140      (2nd highest)
Georgia:  81       (3rd highest)

Surprisingly, Arizona was not in the top 4.  Hopefully that continues, but I'm not optimistic about them.

Alabama also topped their previous record of new deaths, which is now at 61.  Idaho also topped theirs, which is now only at 9.  Nevada tied theirs at 28.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jul 23, 2020)

Texas had 202 deaths.  A record for them.

Another 800 added to that and they'll look like New York did.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jul 23, 2020)

Over 1,000 deaths again.  That's 3 in a row.


----------



## Faun (Jul 23, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Over 1,000 deaths again.  That's 3 in a row.


That can't be? Nostra said deaths were down 30%...

[/QUOTE]Um, the death rate in the US has dropped over 30% in the past month or so, Dummy.[/QUOTE]​


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jul 23, 2020)

We had 69,000 new cases and 1,150 deaths today.  This is the third straight day of over 1,000 new deaths and appears to be the new norm for a while the way things are going.

Leading in deaths today were the big four once again.

Texas:  212  (new record again, highest three days of deaths have been the last three days)
Florida:  173 (new record, previous record was 150 set a week ago)
California:  157 (new record, previous record was 156 set yesterday)
Arizona:  89 (6th highest state total)

Texas, Florida, and California all hit new records today. Further down the list, Tennessee also hit a new high at 37.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jul 23, 2020)

Positive Test Rates:

Arizona:  24.7% (Up 0.9%)  
Nevada:  20.5% (Up 1.4%)
Idaho:  20.5% (Up 2.4%)
Florida:  18.6% (Down 0.1%)  
Alabama:  18.6% (Up 0.5%)

*National Average:  8.5%  (Same)*

New Jersey:  1.4% (Same) 
New York:  1.1% (Down 0.1%) 
Connecticut:  1.0% (Up 0.2%)
Maine:  0.8% (Down 0.2%)
Vermont:  0.7% (Down 0.1%)

Nationally, the infection rate has stayed the same.  The worst states appear to be getting mostly worse.  The best states appear to be getting mostly better.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jul 24, 2020)

1,000 deaths again.  That's 4 in a row.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jul 24, 2020)

We had 78,000 new cases, which is a new record.  We also had 1,141 deaths

Texas:  170 deaths (3rd highest)
California:  135 deaths (6th highest)
Florida:  133 deaths (4th highest)
Georgia:  82 deaths (3rsd highest)

Cases continue to skyrocket.  Deaths are still terrible.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jul 25, 2020)

Dr. Birx Says These Four Coronavirus Hotspots Are Beginning to Plateau
					

White House Coronavirus Response Coordinator Dr. Deborah Birx said on Friday that cases of the Wuhan coronavirus are beginning to plateau in hotspot regions across the south. According to Dr.




					townhall.com


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jul 25, 2020)

Yesterday the top four countries accounted for almost 60% of all deaths.

Sweden is rocking it.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jul 25, 2020)

Slightly better numbers today.  ONLY 67,000 new cases and 908 deaths.  Unfortunately, it's not a sign of improvement because this is definitely under-reported as data often is on the weekends.

Leading in deaths were the big four once again.

Arizona:  144 deaths  (2nd highest)
Texas:  137 deaths (7th highest)
Florida:  125 deaths (8th highest)
California:  90 deaths (outside top 10)

In 5th place today, South Carolina hit a new record at 80 deaths.

Louisiana reported no new cases and no new deaths.  At the rate they have been growing, that certainly has to be a mistake or just weekend under-reporting.

Louisiana is on the verge of passing New York in infection rate to become the most infected state.  Coming in quickly behind Louisiana are Arizona and Florida.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jul 27, 2020)

Low numbers yesterday.  I expect low numbers again today as well due to under-reporting.  

Everything will likely be up tomorrow.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jul 28, 2020)

Louisiana now has the highest infection rate as they have passed New York.

Arizona and Florida are also rising quickly up that list.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jul 28, 2020)

Positive Test Rates:

Mississippi:  24.1% (Up 9.3%)
Arizona:  22.0% (Down 1.6%) 
Florida:  19.1% (Up 0.4%) 
Alabama:  19.0% (Up 0.9%) 
Idaho:  16.4% (Down 1.7%) 
Kansas:  16.3% (Up 5.7%)
South Carolina:  15.5%  (Down 0.2%)
Nevada:  14.5% (Down 4.6%) 
Georgia:  14.1% (Down 1.1%)
Missouri:  13.5% (Up 5.8%)
Texas:  12.0%  (Down 3.1%) 
Arkansas:  10.6%  (Down 0.7%)
Louisiana:  9.6% (Down 0.5%)
Utah:  9.6% (Up 0.3%)
Iowa:  9.3% (Up 0.4%)
Tennessee:  8.5% (Down 0.5%)
Nebraska:  8.5% (Up 2.4%)

*National Average:  8.1%  (Down 0.4%)*

Oklahoma:  7.9% (Down 1.1%)
Indiana:  7.9% (Down 0.1%)
Wyoming:  7.9% (Up 1.5%)
Kentucky:  7.9% (Up 2.5%)
California:  7.8% (Up 0.5%)
Colorado:  7.5% (Up 0.2%)
Wisconsin:  7.1% (Down 0.2%)
North Dakota:  6.9%  (Up 0.9%)
Virginia:  6.5% (Same)
North Carolina:  6.3% (Down 0.9%)
South Dakota:  6.1% (Up 0.7%)
Pennsylvania:  5.9% (Up 0.3%)
Maryland:  5.8% (Up 0.6%)
Ohio:  5.6% (Down 0.4%)
Oregon:  5.3% (Down 0.8%)
Washington:  5.2% (Down 0.3%)
Rhode Island:  4.7% (Up 0.9%)
Minnesota:  4.5% (Up 0.5%)
Delaware:  4.4% (Down 0.2%)
New Mexico:  4.0% (Up 0.1%)
Montana:  3.9% (Down 0.3%)
Illinois:  3.8% (Up 0.9%)
Hawaii:  3.7% (Up 2.3%)
West Virginia:  2.9% (Down 0.6%)
Massachusetts:  2.7% (Up 0.4%)
Alaska:  2.5% (Down 0.4%)
Michigan:  2.5% (Down 0.2%)
District of Columbia:  2.3% (Up 0.3%)
New Hampshire:  2.3% (Up 0.5%)
New Jersey:  1.6% (Up 0.2%)  
New York:  1.1% (Down 0.1%)  
Connecticut:  1.1% (Up 0.3%)
Maine:  0.7% (Down 0.3%) 
Vermont:  0.6% (Down 0.2%)


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jul 28, 2020)

Nationally, positive test rates are trending downward and that's a great sign.  However, we still have several trouble spots.  Arizona and Florida are consistently in the top 5 highest positive infection rates.  Mississippi had a huge increase that propelled them into the highest infection rate.

Nevada spiked last week but they had a big decrease this week.  Hopefully that continues.  The lowest infected states in the North East have been very consistent lately.

Today we had 64,700 new cases and 1,245 new deaths.  The number of deaths is the most we have had in two months.

Leading in deaths were the big 4 once again.

Florida:  186 deaths (new record)
California:  169 deaths (new record)
Texas:  120 deaths (outside top 10)
Arizona:  104 deaths (5th highest)

Louisiana and Arizona have taken over the top spots for highest infection rates, surpassing New York and New Jersey.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jul 28, 2020)

Kodak jumped from 2 to 10 bucks after hours last night 









						Kodak launching new pharmaceuticals arm with $765M federal loan
					

The phrase “Kodak moment” could soon have a new meaning. Kodak, a 132-year-old camera company, is launching a new pharmaceuticals arm with help from Uncle Sam, officials announced Tuesd…




					nypost.com


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jul 30, 2020)

CA/TX/FL big death numbers today.

Arizona cases are already in decline:


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jul 30, 2020)

Sweden is still rocking it.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jul 30, 2020)

67,000 new cases today and 1,485 new deaths.  Terrible.  

New cases have flattened a bit but deaths are still increasing.

Texas:  313 deaths (new record)
Florida:  216 deaths (new record)
California:  195 deaths (new record)
Georgia:  79 deaths (5th highest)

Arizona surprisingly not in the top 4 today.  Hopefully they can keep their numbers down.  

The positive infection rate is dropping and the number of new cases is flattening.  These are signs that things may start to stabilize in the future, hopefully.  But bodies are really starting to pile up as we hit record highs in Texas, Florida, and California.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jul 30, 2020)

Arizona and Florida with new record highs.









						Arizona, Florida report record increase in COVID-19 deaths
					

Florida reported a record increase in new COVID-19 deaths for a third day in a row on Thursday, with 252 fatalities in the last 24 hours, according to the state health department.




					www.reuters.com


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jul 30, 2020)

Reminder:  Arizona and Florida STILL don't have a mask mandate.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jul 30, 2020)

68,600 new cases and 1,465 new deaths.  The big 4 leading once again in deaths.

Texas:  322 deaths (new record)  (2 days in a row with a new high)
Florida:  252 deaths (new record)  (3 days in a row with a new high)
Arizona:  172 deaths (new record)
California:  114 deaths (outside of their top 10)

Further down, Mississippi topped their record with 48 deaths.

The only news that isn't terrible is that the daily number of new cases is staying steady in the mid-to-upper 60 thousands.  At least they're no longer growing.  Maybe, just maybe, we can start to get the number of new cases to start decreasing.  But I don't see that happening any time soon unfortunately.  

Meanwhile, the bodies will continue to stack up.  Especially in these four states.  And based on the positive infection rates, I wouldn't be surprised if we started seeing some numbers spike in the South.  Mississippi, Alabama, Georgia, and South Carolina.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 1, 2020)

71,000 new cases and 1,462 deaths.

Texas:  295 deaths (3rd highest)
Florida:  256 deaths (new record) (4 days in a row with a new high)
California:  191 deaths (new record)
Georgia:  81 deaths (4th highest)

Arizona had a decent day with only 68 deaths.  But this comes after they hit a new high yesterday.

Further down, Mississippi hit a new record at 52 deaths.  Nevada also hit a new high, but only at 29.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 1, 2020)

I tried this in a different thread and I thought it was pretty interesting so I decided to do it again here and expand upon it. 

I'm looking at how state death rates have changed in the last two weeks.  For example, New Jersey has the highest death rate.  Their death rate is currently 1,791 per million.  Two weeks ago it was 1,771 per million.  So that's a +20 difference.  I'm going to rank all of the states by death rate and indicate how much their death rate has changed in the last two weeks.

#1:  New Jersey (+20)
#2:  New York (+11)
#3:  Massachusetts (+30)
#4:  Connecticut (+10)
#5:  Rhode Island (+16)
*#6:  Louisiana (+95)*
#7:  Michigan (+9)
#8:  Illinois (+17)
#9:  Delaware (+64)
#10:  Maryland (+23)
*#11:  Mississippi (+117)*
#12:  Pennsylvania (+16)
*#13:  Arizona (+140)*
#14:  Indiana (+22)
#15:  Georgia (+62)
*#16:  South Carolina (+120)*
#17:  Alabama (+65)
*#18:  Florida (+99)*
#19:  Colorado (+16)
#20:  New Mexico (+39)
#21:  New Hampshire (+80)
#22:  Ohio (+33)
#23:  Minnesota (+12)
#24:  Iowa (+26)
#25:  Nevada (+61)
#26:  Virginia (+22)
*#27:  Texas (+96)*
#28:  California (+41)
#29:  Missouri (+24)
#30:  Washington (+20)
#31:  North Carolina (+32)
#32:  Nebraska (+16)
#33:  Kentucky (+16)
#34:  Wisconsin (+18)
#35:  Tennessee (+33)
#36:  Arkansas (+34)
#37:  South Dakota (+20)
#38:  Oklahoma (+25)
#39:  North Dakota (+17)
#40:  Kansas (+18)
#41:  Idaho (+44)
#42:  Utah (+21)
#43:  Maine (+4)
#44:  Vermont (+2)
#45:  Oregon (+16)
#46:  West Virginia (+9)
#47:  Montana (+22)
#48:  Wyoming (+3)
#49:  Alaska (+8)
#50:  Hawaii (+1)

Over the last two weeks, the fastest growing death rates are coming from:
Arizona (+140)
South Carolina (+120)
Mississippi (+117)
Florida (+99)
Texas (+96)
Louisiana (+95)

People in Arizona, per capita, are dying faster than anyone else.  And they STILL don't have a mask mandate.  They're not very smart.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 3, 2020)

Positive Test Rates:

Alabama:  21.5% (Up 2.5%) 
Mississippi:  21.1% (Down 3.0%) 
Florida:  18.9% (Down 0.2%) 
Kansas:  18.6% (Up 2.3%)
Arizona:  18.4% (Down 3.6%) 
Idaho:  18.2% (Up 1.8%) 
Nevada:  17.0% (Up 2.5%)
South Carolina:  14.2%  (Down 1.3%)
Missouri:  13.1% (Down 0.4%)
Georgia:  12.9% (Down 1.2%)
Texas:  12.9%  (Up 0.9%)
Arkansas:  12.2%  (Up 1.6%)
Utah:  10.2% (Up 0.6%)
Iowa:  9.8% (Up 0.5%)
Oklahoma:  9.8% (Up 1.9%)
Nebraska:  9.2% (Up 0.7%)
Tennessee:  8.7% (Up 0.2%)
Louisiana:  8.3% (Down 1.3%)
Indiana:  8.1% (Up 0.2%)

*National Average:  8.0%  (Down 0.1%)*

South Dakota:  8.0% (Up 1.9%)
North Dakota:  7.5%  (Up 0.6%)
Kentucky:  7.4% (Down 0.5%)
Colorado:  6.9% (Down 0.6%)
Wisconsin:  6.8% (Down 0.3%)
Wyoming:  6.6% (Down 1.3%)
Oregon:  6.6% (Up 1.3%)
Virginia:  6.5% (Same)
California:  6.4% (Down 1.4%)
North Carolina:  6.2% (Down 0.1%)
Maryland:  6.1% (Up 0.3%)
Washington:  5.8% (Up 0.6%)
Pennsylvania:  5.7% (Down 0.2%)
Rhode Island:  5.0% (Up 0.3%)
Minnesota:  4.8% (Up 0.3%)
Ohio:  4.7% (Down 0.9%)
Hawaii:  4.6% (Up 0.9%)
Delaware:  4.4% (Same)
Illinois:  4.0% (Up 0.2%)
Montana:  3.9% (Same)
New Mexico:  3.8% (Down 0.2%)
West Virginia:  3.0% (Up 0.1%)
Massachusetts:  3.0% (Up 0.3%)
Alaska:  2.5% (Same)
New Hampshire:  2.4% (Up 0.1%)
Michigan:  2.2% (Down 0.3%)
New Jersey:  1.6% (Same)  
Connecticut:  1.3% (Up 0.2%)
New York:  1.0% (Down 0.1%) 
Maine:  0.9% (Up 0.2%) 
Vermont:  0.4% (Down 0.2%) 

========================================

Good news: positive infection rates decreased, but only slightly.  

Alabama now has the highest positive infection rate.  Arizona's positive infection rate is starting to drop off.  Kansas had an increase that pushed them into the top 5.  The lowest 5 states have remained pretty consistent for a while.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 4, 2020)

Florida:  245 deaths (3rd highest)
Texas:  205 deaths (7th highest)
California:  197 deaths (new record)
Georgia:  79 deaths (5th highest)

Arizona wasn't in the top 4.  Their death rate has been growing the fastest, but at least they're improving by their own terrible standards.  

California hit a new record today.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 5, 2020)

160,000 deaths.

I wonder how much higher we'll go.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 5, 2020)

55,000 deaths and 1,311 deaths.

The good news is that the number of cases appears to be trending downward.  But deaths are still high.  Big 4 leading in deaths again.

Florida:  225 deaths (4th highest)
Texas:  220 deaths (7th highest)
California:  169 deaths (4th highest)
Arizona:  89 deaths (outside of top 10)

Arizona is still posting bad numbers but at least improving.  Maybe the idiots there finally figured it out.  They had the fastest growing death rate over the last two weeks.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 7, 2020)

Louisiana, Arizona, and Florida now have the highest infection rates.  All three have passed New York and New Jersey.  

Mississippi, Alabama, Georgia, and South Carolina are also moving up quickly.

1.  Louisiana
2.  Arizona
3.  Florida
4.  New York
5.  Mississippi
6.  New Jersey
7.  Alabama
8.  Georgia
9.  South Carolina
10.  Rhode Island


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 8, 2020)

It has been a week since I went through the change in death rates.  I'm interested in seeing how those numbers have changed in this time.  First I'll explain the methodology:

Using worldometer, I'm looking at how state death rates have changed from 8/1 to 8/8.  For example, New Jersey has the highest death rate.   Their death rate is currently 1,795 per million. A weeks ago it was 1,791 per million.  So that's a +4 difference.  I'm going to rank all of the states by death rate and indicate how much their death rate has changed in the last week.  It will give us an idea of what's happening right now.

#1:  New Jersey (+4)
#2:  New York (+3)
#3:  Massachusetts (+13)
#4:  Connecticut (+3)
#5:  Rhode Island (+6)
*#6:  Louisiana (+55)*
#7:  Michigan (+6)
*#8:  Mississippi (+61)  (up from 11th place)*
#9:  Illinois (+11)
#10:  Delaware (+5)
#11:  Maryland (+12)
#12:  Pennsylvania (+9)
*#13:  Arizona (+53)*
#14:  Indiana (+10)
#15:  Georgia (+34)
*#16:  South Carolina (+50)
 #17:  Florida (+51) (up from 18th place)*
#18:  Alabama (+27)
#19:  New Mexico (+15)  (up from 20th place)
#20:  Colorado (+2)
#21:  Ohio (+13)  (up from 22nd place)
#22:  Nevada (+37)  (up from 25th place)
#23:  New Hampshire (+2)
#24:  Minnesota (+7)
*#25:  Texas (+42) (up from 27th place)*
#26:  Iowa (+17)
#27:  Virginia (+12)
#28:  California (+24)
#29:  Missouri (+12)
#30:  Washington (+13)
#31:  North Carolina (+19)
#32:  Tennessee (+22) (up from 35th place)
#33:  Nebraska (+6)
#34:  Arkansas (+25) (up from 36th place)
#35:  Kentucky (+7)
#36:  Wisconsin (+8)
#37:  South Dakota (+14)
#38:  Oklahoma (+13)
#39:  North Dakota (+12)
#40:  Idaho (+22)  (up from 40th place)
#41:  Kansas (+7)
#42:  Utah (+7)
#43:  Maine (+1)
#44:  Vermont (+2)
#45:  Oregon (+7)
#46:  West Virginia (+8)
#47:  Montana (+13)
#48:  Wyoming (+3)
#49:  Alaska (+3)
#50:  Hawaii (+4)

==================================================

Over the last weeks, the fastest growing death rates are coming from:
1. Mississippi (+61)
2. Louisiana (+55)
3. Arizona (+53)
4. Florida (+51)
5. South Carolina (+50)
6. Texas (+42)

These states had the fastest increase last time I ran these numbers a week ago, but they're in a different order.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 10, 2020)

Positive Test Rates:

Mississippi:  20.7% (Down 0.4%) **
Texas:  20.1%  (Up 7.2%)
Alabama:  17.5% (Down 4.0%) **
Florida:  17.3% (Down 1.6%) **
Nevada:  17.0% (Same)
Idaho:  16.5% (Down 1.7%)
South Carolina:  13.6%  (Down 0.6%)
Arizona:  12.8% (Down 5.6%) **
Arkansas:  12.6%  (Up 0.4%)
Kansas:  11.8% (Down 6.8%) **
Georgia:  11.1% (Down 1.8%)
Missouri:  11.0% (Down 2.1%)
Iowa:  9.5% (Down 0.3%)
Oklahoma:  9.5% (Down 0.3%)
South Dakota:  9.4% (Up 1.4%)
Indiana:  9.0% (Up 0.9%)
Utah:  8.7% (Down 1.5%)
Tennessee:  8.7% (Same)
Nebraska:  8.3% (Down 0.9%)
North Dakota:  8.0%  (Up 0.5%)
Virginia:  8.0% (Up 1.5%)

*National Average:  7.5%  (Down 0.5%)*

Hawaii:  7.5% (Up 2.9%)
Kentucky:  7.3% (Down 0.1%)
Wyoming:  7.3% (Up 0.7%)
Louisiana:  7.2% (Down 1.1%)
Colorado:  6.7% (Down 0.2%)
Oregon:  6.5% (Down 0.1%)
Minnesota:  6.5% (Up 1.7%)
North Carolina:  6.4% (Up 0.2%)
Wisconsin:  6.2% (Down 0.7%)
Washington:  6.2% (Up 0.4%)
Rhode Island:  6.0% (Up 1.0%)
California:  5.7% (Down 0.7%)
Maryland:  5.5% (Down 0.7%)
Ohio:  5.2% (Up 0.5%)
Pennsylvania:  5.1% (Down 0.6%)
Montana:  4.8% (Up 0.9%)
Delaware:  4.7% (Down 0.3%)
Illinois:  4.1% (Up 0.1%)
West Virginia:  2.6% (Down 0.4%)
Michigan:  2.5% (Up 0.3%)
New Mexico:  2.4% (Down 1.4%)
Massachusetts:  2.4% (Down 0.6%)
New Hampshire:  1.9% (Down 0.5%)
New Jersey:  1.6% (Same)  
Alaska:  1.4% (Down 1.1%)
New York:  1.0% (Same)
Connecticut:  0.7% (Down 0.6%)
Maine:  0.5% (Down 0.4%)
Vermont:  0.5% (Up 0.1%) 


=======================================

Good news!  We're starting to see the positive infection rate decline.  Nationally, we're now down to 7.5%. 

Arizona saw a big decline and FINALLY dropped out of the top 5 where they have been one of the very worst states (along with Florida).  While their infection rate declining is a great sign, they're still seeing one of the fastest increases in their deaths per capita. (See the previous post) However, both Arizona's infection rate and death rate, while still bad, are heading in the right direction.  That's good news

Mississippi now has the highest infection rate.  They have shown slight improvement while nationally, many states are getting much better.  I think the next focal point will be on much of the South.  The fastest growing death rates are all coming from the South, with the exception of Arizona.  (Mississippi, South Carolina, Florida, Louisiana, and Texas)

Texas had a huge increase and now has the second highest infection rate behind only Mississippi.  While much of the country is improving, Texas is getting worse.  They'll definitely be one to keep an eye on.

There has been lot of movement at the top of this list.  The bottom has been very consistent.  This is the first time that one of the lowest 5 changes.  Alaska is now in the best 5, bumping New Jersey out.

Overall, still bad numbers, but trending in the right direction.  Hopefully this continues.


----------



## U2Edge (Aug 13, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



What do you think now?

Deaths in Arizona from Covid-19 August 12, 2020 - *148*

Deaths in New York from Covid-19 August 12, 2020 - *17*

Remember that New York is nearly three times the size of Arizona, so on a per capita level, the difference in deaths for August 12 is even larger. New York has done better than any other state in the country in terms of improving their situation from where it was in April. New cases daily cases are less than 7% of where they were in April, and new daily deaths are less than 1% of where they were in April. New York is one of the few states in the United States that looks like Italy and Ireland where they took a disaster, and did what was necessary to fight it and bring infection and death down to very low rates. 

Think about where Arizona was in April, and where they are now. All that advanced warning and they failed to prepare to prevent the tragedy that has occurred now. 4,028 people have died in Arizona since May 1, 2020. Most of those people would still be alive if Arizona had gone into a true lock down and remained there.


----------



## joaquinmiller (Aug 13, 2020)

What's the over/under on Typhoid Trump's body count today?


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 13, 2020)

170,000 deaths.

Mississippi has now passed New York's infection rate.  Up until just a few weeks ago, New York and New Jersey had the highest infection rates.  Now several states are passing them up.  The top 4 are now Louisiana, Arizona, Florida, and Mississippi.  Georgia, Alabama, and South Carolina are also flying up this ranking.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 15, 2020)

Let's take a look at how death rates have changed in the last two weeks.

Methodology:  Using worldometer, I'm looking at each state's death rate change from 8/1 to 8/15.  I'm going to rank all of the states by death rate and indicate how much their death rate has changed in the last two weeks.  For example, New Jersey has the highest death rate.  Their death rate is currently 1,800 per million.  Two weeks ago it was 1,791 per million.  So that's a +9 difference.  

After doing this with all states, we should get a real good idea of what's happening right now.

#1:  New Jersey (+9)  
#2:  New York (+6) 
#3:  Massachusetts (+29) 
#4:  Connecticut (+6)  
#5:  Rhode Island (+13) 
*#6:  Louisiana (+104)  
#7:  Mississippi (+130)  (Up from 11th) *
#8:  Michigan (+12) 
#9:  Illinois (+18) 
*#10:  Arizona (+102)  (Up from 13th)  *
#11:  Delaware (+8)  
#12:  Maryland (+21)  
#13:  Pennsylvania (+21)  
#14:  Indiana (+24) 
#15:  Georgia (+80)  
*#16:  South Carolina (+99)  
#17:  Florida (+108) (Up from 18th) *
#18:  Alabama (+60) 
#19:  Nevada (+76) (Up from 25th) 
*#20:  Texas (+90)  (Up from 27th)  *
#21:  New Mexico (+29) 
#22:  Colorado (+9)  
#23:  Ohio (+26)  
#24:  New Hampshire (+5) 
#25:  Minnesota (+17)  
#26:  Iowa (+32) 
#27:  California (+47)  (Up from 28th)
#28:  Virginia (+19) 
#29:  Missouri (+21)
#30:  Washington (+23) 
#31:  North Carolina (+38)
#32:  Arkansas (+47)  (Up from 36th)
#33:  Tennessee (+41) (Up from 35th)  
#34:  Nebraska (+15)
#35:  Kentucky (+15)
#36:  Wisconsin (+15)
#37:  South Dakota (+21)
#38:  Oklahoma (+27)
#39:  North Dakota (+24)
#40:  Idaho (+41) (Up from 41st)
#41:  Kansas (+16)
#42:  Utah (+16)
#43:  Maine (+2)
#44:  Vermont (+2)
#45:  Oregon (+15) 
#46:  West Virginia (+24)
#47:  Montana (+20)
#48:  Wyoming (+7)
#49:  Alaska (+5)
#50:  Hawaii (+10)

Over the last two weeks, the fastest growing death rates are coming from:
1) Mississippi (+130)
2)  Florida (+108)
3)  Louisiana (+104)
4)  Arizona (+102)
5)  South Carolina (+99)
6)  Texas (+90)

Mississippi has now claimed the top spot.  People in Mississippi are dying faster than in any other state.  The 6 states with the highest growing death rates are the same 6 states from two weeks ago.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 18, 2020)

Positive Test Rates:

Mississippi:  19.1% (Down 1.6%) 
Nevada:  17.0% (Same) 
Florida:  16.4% (Down 0.9%) 
Idaho:  16.2% (Down 0.3%)
Kansas:  12.2% (Up 0.4%)
Georgia:  12.0% (Up 0.9%)
Texas:  11.9%  (Down 8.2%) 
Iowa:  11.2% (Up 1.7%)
Missouri:  10.9% (Down 0.1%)
Arizona:  9.5% (Down 3.3%)
Nebraska:  9.4% (Up 0.9%)
Indiana:  9.3% (Up 0.3%)
Utah:  9.0% (Up 0.3%)
North Dakota:  8.9%  (Up 0.9%)
Alabama:  8.5% (Down 9.0%) 
South Dakota:  8.5% (Down 0.9%)
Hawaii:  8.5% (Up 1.0%)
Oklahoma:  7.8% (Down 1.7%)
Tennessee:  7.6% (Down 1.1%)
Wisconsin:  7.5% (Up 1.3%)
South Carolina:  7.4%  (Down 6.2%)
Minnesota:  7.2% (Up 0.7%)
Delaware:  7.1% (Up 2.4%)
Wyoming:  6.9% (Down 0.4%)
California:  6.9% (Up 1.2%)
Kentucky:  6.8% (Down 0.5%)

*National Average:  6.7%  (Down 0.8%)*

Montana:  6.7% (Up 1.9%)
Virginia:  6.0% (Down 2.0%)
Washington:  5.8% (Down 0.4%)
North Carolina:  5.7% (Down 0.7%)
Arkansas:  5.6%  (Down 7.0%)
Louisiana:  5.5% (Down 1.7%)
Rhode Island:  5.3% (Down 0.7%)
Pennsylvania:  5.1% (Same)
Oregon:  4.8% (Down 1.7%)
Maryland:  4.6% (Down 0.9%)
Ohio:  4.6% (Down 0.6%)
Illinois:  4.1% (Same)
Colorado:  3.7% (Down 3.0%)
West Virginia:  2.7% (Up 0.1%)
New Mexico:  2.6% (Up 0.2%)
Michigan:  2.5% (Same)
Alaska:  2.5% (Up 1.1%)
Massachusetts:  1.7% (Down 0.7%)
New Jersey:  1.4% (Down 0.2%)
New Hampshire:  1.3% (Down 0.6%)
New York:  0.8% (Down 0.2%)
Connecticut:  0.8% (Up 0.1%)
Maine:  0.6% (Up 0.1%)
Vermont:  0.6% (Up 0.1%)

============================================

Big improvement in positive infection rate.  Overall, down 0.8%.  Hopefully this trend continues.  
Mississippi remains at the top of the list.  Nevada and Florida remain up there as well.  Texas and  Alabama had huge improvements.  Arizona continues to improve.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 22, 2020)

180,000 deaths.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 27, 2020)

Up until recently, the states with the highest infection rates were New York, New Jersey, Rhode Island, and Massachusetts.  

The states with the highest infection rates are now:

1.  Louisiana
2.  Florida
3.  Arizona
4.  Mississippi
5.  Georgia
6.  Alabama

As the North East has stabilized, these states have gotten much worse.  Also moving quickly up the list quickly are South Carolina, Tennessee, Nevada, and Texas.  It won't be long for these to be the 10 most infected states.

With quickly increasing infection rates, these states also have the fastest increasing death rates right now.  I'll post an update to the moving death rates in a few days.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 29, 2020)

It has been another two weeks.  I'd like to take another look at how death rates have changed in the last two weeks.

Methodology:  Using worldometer, I'm looking at each state's death rate change from 8/15 to 8/29.  I'm going to rank all of the states by death rate and indicate how much their death rate has changed in the last two weeks.  For example, New Jersey has the highest death rate.  Their death rate is currently 1,806 per million.  Two weeks ago it was 1,800 per million.  So that's a +6 difference. 

After doing this with all states, we should get a real good idea of what's happening right now.

#1:  New Jersey (+6) 
#2:  New York (+6)
#3:  Massachusetts (+30)
#4:  Connecticut (+3) 
#5:  *Louisiana (+101) (Up from 6th)*
#6:  Rhode Island (+13)
*#7:  Mississippi (+116)  *
#8:  Arizona (+71)  (Up from 10th)
#9:  Michigan (+16)
#10:  Illinois (+22)
#11:  Delaware (+11) 
#12:  Maryland (+19) 
#13:  Pennsylvania (+16) 
*#14:  Georgia (+85) (Up from 15th)
#15:  South Carolina (+85) (Up from 16th)
#16:  Florida (+82) (Up from 17th)*
#17:  Indiana (+23)
*#18:  Texas (+100) (Up from 20th)*
#19:  Alabama (+52)
#20:  Nevada (+76) 
#21:  New Mexico (+28)
#22:  Ohio (+26)  (Up from 23rd)
#23:  Iowa (+43)  (Up from 26th)
#24:  Colorado (+9)
#25:  Minnesota (+21)
#26:  California (+43)  (Up from 27th)
#27:  New Hampshire (+7)
#28:  Virginia (+22)
#29:  Missouri (+30)
#30:  North Carolina (+31)  (Up from 31st)
#31:  Arkansas (+57)  (Up from 32nd)
#32:  Tennessee (+56) (Up from 33rd)
#33:  Washington (+18)
#34:  Kentucky (+25) (Up from 35th)
#35:  Nebraska (+16)
#36:  Oklahoma (+35) (Up from 38th)
#37:  Idaho (+49) (Up from 40th)
#38:  Wisconsin (+14)
#39:  South Dakota (+17)
#40:  North Dakota (+26)
#41:  Kansas (+16)
#42:  Utah (+14)
#43:  West Virginia (+29) (Up from 46th)
#44:  Oregon (+16)  (Up from 45th)
#45:  Maine (+4)
#46:  Montana (+20) (Up from 47th)
#47:  Vermont (+0)
#48:  Wyoming (+12)
#49:  Alaska (+13)
#50:  Hawaii (+16)

Over the last two weeks, the fastest growing death rates are coming from:
1) Mississippi (+116)
2)  Louisiana (+101)
3)  Texas (+100)
4)  South Carolina (+85)
5)  Georgia (+85)
6)  Florida (+82)

Mississippi once again has the top spot.  People in Mississippi are dying faster than in any other state.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Sep 8, 2020)

Are we finally declining?!

I hope this isn't another fake-out like we had in late May.  I'm tired of this crap.


----------



## percysunshine (Sep 9, 2020)

This entire conversation is a waste of time. The tests are too biased with false positives.









						Your Coronavirus Test Is Positive. Maybe It Shouldn’t Be. (Published 2020)
					

The usual diagnostic tests may simply be too sensitive and too slow to contain the spread of the virus.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## XponentialChaos (Sep 15, 2020)

It has been about another two weeks.  I'd like to take another look at how death rates have changed in this time.

Methodology:  Using worldometer, I'm looking at each state's death rate change from 8/29 to 9/14.  I'm going to rank all of the states by death rate and indicate how much their death rate has changed in the last two weeks.  For example, New Jersey has the highest death rate.  Their death rate is currently 1,819 per million.  Two weeks ago it was 1,806 per million.  So that's a +13 difference.

After doing this with all states, we should get a real good idea of what's happening right now.

#1:  New Jersey (+13)
#2:  New York (+6)
#3:  Massachusetts (+27)
#4:  Connecticut (+6)
#5:  *Louisiana (+75) *
#6:  Rhode Island (+28)
*#7:  Mississippi (+94)  *
#8:  Arizona (+43)
#9:  Michigan (+18)
#10:  Illinois (+26)
#11:  Maryland (+15)  (Up from 12th)
#12:  Delaware (+14)
#13:  Pennsylvania (+15)
*#14:  Georgia (+73) 
#15:  South Carolina (+74) 
#16:  Florida (+72) *
#17:  Indiana (+23)
*#18:  Texas (+62) *
#19:  Alabama (+41)
#20:  Nevada (+50)
#21:  New Mexico (+25)
#22:  Iowa (+37) (Up from 23rd)
#23:  Ohio (+26)
#24:  California (+39) (Up from 26th)
#25:  Minnesota (+20)
#26:  Colorado (+8)
#27:  *Arkansas (+73) (Up from 31st)*
#28:  New Hampshire (+3)
#29:  Virginia (+20)
#30:  Tennessee (+54) (Up from 32nd)
#31:  Missouri (+35)
#32:  North Carolina (+34)
#33:  Washington (+13)
#34:  Kentucky (+32)
#35:  Idaho (+34) (Up from 37th)
#36:  Oklahoma (+28)
#37:  Nebraska (+22)
#38:  North Dakota (+38) (Up from 40th)
#39:  South Dakota (+19)
#40:  Wisconsin (+30)
#41:  Kansas (+30)
#42:  West Virginia (+35) (Up from 43rd)
#43:  Utah (+9)
#44:  Montana (+32) (Up from 46th)
#45:  Oregon (+13)
#46:  Maine (+3)
#47:  Vermont (+0)
#48:  Wyoming (+15)
#49:  Hawaii (+26) (Up from 49th)
#50:  Alaska (+9)

Over the last two weeks, the fastest growing death rates are coming from:
1) Mississippi (+94)
2)  Louisiana (+75)
3)  South Carolina (+74)
4)  Georgia (+73)
5) Arkansas (+73)
6) Florida (+72)

Mississippi once again has the top spot.  People in Mississippi are dying faster than in any other state.

Some interesting notes:
Most of the worst states have been consistently bad.  Arizona, however, has gotten significantly better.  They used to dominate this list and have since fallen to 10th place.  Still not good, but way better.

In fact, while there have been some consistent states at the worst end of this list, most of them are at least improving.  Mississippi, Louisiana, South Carolina, Georgia, Florida, and Texas are still comparatively some of the worst states in terms of deaths, but their death numbers aren't as bad as they were a month ago.  Arkansas is the exception.  They're getting worse.

Georgia, Florida, and South Carolina have been very close for a while now - they seem to be traveling together like a pack. They're moving faster than most of the other states and I can only wonder where these three will end up.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Sep 15, 2020)

200,000 deaths.


----------



## U2Edge (Sep 19, 2020)

Trump's ultimate failure has been protecting the United States from this pandemic.

Number of deaths in TAIWAN from coronavirus May 15, 2020 to September 18, 2020: *0*

Number of deaths in the UNITED STATES from coronavirus May 15, 2020 to September 18, 2020: *114,143*


----------



## XponentialChaos (Oct 20, 2020)

It has been a little over a month since I last ran some numbers.  I'd like to take another look at how death rates have changed in this time frame.

Methodology:  Using worldometer, I'm looking at each state's death rate change from 9/14 to 10/20.  I'm going to rank all of the states by death rate and indicate how much their death rate has changed in the last two weeks.  For example, New Jersey has the highest death rate.  Their death rate is currently 1,840 per million.  Two weeks ago it was 1,819 per million.  So that's a +21 difference.

After doing this with all states, we should get a real good idea of what's happening right now.

#1:  New Jersey (+21)
#2:  New York (+19)
#3:  Massachusetts (+77)
#4:  Connecticut (+19)
#5:  Louisiana (+110) 
#6:  Rhode Island (+79)
*#7:  Mississippi (+156)  *
#8:  Arizona (+70)
#9:  Illinois (+75) (Up from 10th)
*#10:  Florida (+157) (Up from 16th)*
#11:  Michigan (+44)
#12:  Georgia (+123) (Up from 14th) 
#13:  South Carolina (+113) (Up from 15th)
#14:  Delaware (+50)
#15:  Pennsylvania (+49)
#16:  Maryland (+33) 
#17:  Texas (+104)  (Up from 18th)
#18:  Indiana (+77)
#19:  Alabama (+89)
#20:  *Arkansas (+239) (Up from 27th)*
#21:  Nevada (+83)
*#22:  North Dakota (+312) (Up from 38th)*
#23:  Iowa (+100)
#24:  New Mexico (+54)
*#25:  Missouri (+137) (Up from 31st)*
#26:  Ohio (+56)
#27:  California (+64) 
#28:  Tennessee (+121) (Up from 30th)
#29:  Minnesota (+56)
#30:  Virginia (+84)
#31:  Colorado (+33)
#32:  North Carolina (+84)
*#33:  South Dakota (+157) (Up from 39th)*
#34:  New Hampshire (+23)
#35:  Kansas (+114)  (Up from 41st)
#36:  Idaho (+63)
#37:  Kentucky (+59)
#38:  Washington (+34)
#39:  Oklahoma (+67)
#40:  Nebraska (+61)
#41:  Wisconsin (+67)
#42:  Montana (+96) (Up from 44th)
#43:  West Virginia (+70) 
#44:  Utah (+34)
#45:  Oregon (+28)
#46:  Hawaii (+62) (Up from 49th)
#47:  Maine (+8)
#48:  Wyoming (+19)
#49:  Vermont (+0)
#50:  Alaska (+32)

Over the last month, the fastest growing death rates are coming from:
1) North Dakota (+312)
2) Arkansas (+239)
3) Florida (+157)
4) South Dakota (+157)
5) Mississippi (+156)
6) Missouri (+137)

Some interesting notes:

What the hell is going on in North Dakota and South Dakota?

I didn't even realize it, but North Dakota and South Dakota have the highest infection rates in the country.  It's easy to overlook because not many people live there.  Their death rates are also moving up very quickly.  

Along with ND and SD, we have a few other newcomers at the top of this list including Arkansas and Missouri.  Florida and Mississippi continue to stay among the worst.


----------



## MisterBeale (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 20, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> What the hell is going on in North Dakota and South Dakota?





			https://www.washingtonpost.com/health/2020/10/17/sturgis-rally-spread/
		



> Within weeks of the gathering, the Dakotas, along with Wyoming, Minnesota and Montana, were leading the nation in new coronavirus infections per capita. The surge was especially pronounced in North and South Dakota, where cases and hospitalization rates continued their juggernaut rise into October. Experts say they will never be able to determine how many of those cases originated at the 10-day rally, given the failure of state and local health officials to identify and monitor attendees returning home, or to trace chains of transmission after people got sick.


Note the "per capita", XC. That's where your analysis is lacking. What's really needed is a true (geographic) measure of infection density: per capita / square mile. Then track how that changes over a given time interval.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 20, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> It has been a little over a month since I last ran some numbers.  I'd like to take another look at how death rates have changed in this time frame.
> 
> Methodology:  Using worldometer, I'm looking at each state's death rate change from 9/14 to 10/20.  I'm going to rank all of the states by death rate and indicate how much their death rate has changed in the last two weeks.  For example, New Jersey has the highest death rate.  Their death rate is currently 1,840 per million.  Two weeks ago it was 1,819 per million.  So that's a +21 difference.
> 
> ...



Considering that the counting methodology  is ALL deaths regardless of cause, where Covid-19 is present, those are very low numbers across the board.


----------



## BULLDOG (Oct 20, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > It has been a little over a month since I last ran some numbers.  I'd like to take another look at how death rates have changed in this time frame.
> ...



My cousin is dead. She had heart problems, but was managing it much better than most. She would still be alive if she hadn't been exposed to covid19.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 20, 2020)

BULLDOG said:


> My cousin is dead. She had heart problems, but was managing it much better than most. She would still be alive if she hadn't been exposed to covid19.



I'm sorry your cousin died of heart disease. Did Donald Trump personally give her heart disease? No doubt he did.

Under the Swine Flu she would be listed as death by heart disease, under Wuhan virus - well if the virus is present.

A cold or bad shrimp can trigger an episode with heart disease.


----------



## BULLDOG (Oct 20, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > My cousin is dead. She had heart problems, but was managing it much better than most. She would still be alive if she hadn't been exposed to covid19.
> ...



But a cold or bad shrimp didn't trigger her death. The mismanagement of the covid19 virus did.  She would be alive today, otherwise.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 20, 2020)

BULLDOG said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


Wrong.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Oct 20, 2020)

Grumblenuts said:


> Note the "per capita", XC. That's where your analysis is lacking. What's really needed is a true (geographic) measure of infection density: per capita / square mile. Then track how that changes over a given time interval.



That might be interesting.

If we were looking at infection density changes over time, that would definitely tell a bigger story about North Dakota and South Dakota.

I don’t think I’ll pursue it though. I’ve been lagging enough on per capita death rate changes over time.


----------



## Zorro! (Oct 20, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> It has been a little over a month since I last ran some numbers.  I'd like to take another look at how death rates have changed in this time frame.
> 
> Methodology:  Using worldometer, I'm looking at each state's death rate change from 9/14 to 10/20.  I'm going to rank all of the states by death rate and indicate how much their death rate has changed in the last two weeks.  For example, New Jersey has the highest death rate.  Their death rate is currently 1,840 per million.  Two weeks ago it was 1,819 per million.  So that's a +21 difference.
> 
> ...


Might be that they are a little ahead of the rest of the country in terms of what's in store for the rest of us when the weather gets colder.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Oct 24, 2020)

Well.

I was hoping that we had peaked on the active cases curve as we were starting to come down about a month and a half ago.  Unfortunately we're heading upward again.  We just hit a new high number of over 81,000 new cases.  That's not good.

Deaths are remaining steady at about 800-1,000 per day.

I'm hearing news about a vaccine possibly coming in a month.  So maybe, hopefully, we're almost done with this mess.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Oct 30, 2020)

Over 91,000 new cases in one day.  The number of new cases are getting worse.

Daily deaths are still steady at about 900 to 1,000 per day.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Oct 30, 2020)

Take a look at Vermont.





The last covid death they had was on August 6th, almost three months ago.  

Right now they have the lowest infection rate and the lowest death rate.


----------



## BULLDOG (Oct 30, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Take a look at Vermont.
> 
> View attachment 408629
> 
> ...



And no Trump rallies in Vermont.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 30, 2020)

Yeah, the obvious question being what has Vermont been doing so right all this time?

Meanwhile, I'm hearing that Trump's been busy shipping quick tests out to rural areas all over the place, which is good, but... What's the political angle and the tests apparently haven't really proven any more trustworthy than the ones that take longer... so what's the point? Test results you can't trust are clearly worse than having none


----------



## XponentialChaos (Oct 31, 2020)

Wow.  Over 101,000 new cases in one day.

Japan has had a total of 99,622 cases.  We surpassed their total in just one day.

Deaths are staying consistent around 900-1,000.  Hopefully we don't see the deaths increase.  A vaccine can't get here soon enough.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Nov 12, 2020)

Remember when 101,000 cases in one day was a lot?

Well we're way past that now.  Yesterday we hit nearly 144,000 new cases and the day before was 142,000 new cases.

New cases are skyrocketing.  Deaths are climbing as well.


----------



## percysunshine (Nov 12, 2020)

We are all going to die!

Run away! Run away!


----------



## XponentialChaos (Nov 12, 2020)

Nearly 162,000 new cases today...


----------



## XponentialChaos (Nov 14, 2020)

183,500 new cases. In one day.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Nov 14, 2020)

BULLDOG said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Take a look at Vermont.
> ...



Or people


----------



## XponentialChaos (Nov 14, 2020)

It has been about 3 and a half weeks since I last ran some numbers.  I'd like to take another look at how death rates have changed in this time frame.

Methodology:  Using worldometer, I'm looking at each state's death rate change from 10/20 to 11/13.  I'm going to rank all of the states by death rate and indicate how much their death rate has changed in the last two weeks.  For example, New Jersey has the highest death rate.   Their death rate is currently 1,875 per million.  Three and a half weeks ago it was 1,840 per million.  So that's a +35 difference.

After doing this with all states, we should get a real good idea of what's happening right now.

#1:  New Jersey (+35)
#2:  New York (+23)
#3:  Massachusetts (+74)
#4:  Connecticut (+52)
#5:  Louisiana (+77) 
#6:  Rhode Island (+90)
#7:  Mississippi (+117)  
*#8:  North Dakota (+393) (Up from 22nd)*
#9:  Arizona (+59)
#10:  Illinois (+110) 
#11:  Georgia (+118) (Up from 12th)
#12:  Michigan (+95)
#13:  Florida (+66) 
#14:  South Carolina (+113) 
#15:  Delaware (+70)
#16:  Pennsylvania (+58)
#17:  Indiana (+134) (Up from 18th)
* #18:  Arkansas (+144) (Up from 20th)*
#19:  Maryland (+39) 
#20:  Texas (+81)
#21:  Alabama (+90)
*#22:  South Dakota (+277) (Up from 33rd)
 #23:  Iowa (+137)*
#24:  Nevada (+59)
*#25:  Missouri (+137)*
#26:  New Mexico (+125)
#27:  Tennessee (+136) (Up from 28th)
#28:  Minnesota (+107)
#29:  Ohio (+56)
#30:  California (+31) 
#31:  North Carolina (+74) (Up from 32nd)
*#32:  Montana (+221) (Up from 42nd)*
#33:  Virginia (+38)
*#34:  Wisconsin (+167) (Up from 41st)*
#35:  Colorado (+56)
#36:  Kansas (+132)
#37:  Idaho (+124)
#38:  Nebraska (+105) (Up from 40th)
#39:  Oklahoma (+81)
#40:  Kentucky (+72)
#41:  New Hampshire (+22)
#42:  Washington (+35)
#43:  West Virginia (+92)
#44:  Wyoming (+121) (Up from 48th)
#45:  Utah (+49)
#46:  Oregon (+30)
#47:  Hawaii (+25) (Up from 49th)
#48:  Alaska (+41) (Up from 50th)
#49:  Maine (+12)
#50:  Vermont (+2)

Over the last 3.5 weeks, the fastest growing death rates are coming from:
1) North Dakota (+393)
2) South Dakota (+277)
3) Montana (+221)
4) Wisconsin (+167)
5) Arkansas (+144)
6-Tied) Missouri (+137)
6-Tied) Iowa (+137)

Over the last 3.5 weeks, the slowest growing death rates are coming from:
50) Vermont (+2)
49) Maine (+12)
48) New Hampshire (+22)
47) New York (+23)
46) Hawaii (+25)
45) Oregon (+30)

Some interesting notes:

North Dakota and South Dakota are getting pummeled.  

This isn't surprising considering that they very quickly took over the top two spots for overall infection rates.  North Dakota has gone from the 38th highest death rate to the 8th highest death rate in about a month and a half.  The Dakotas look like they may dominate this list for a while.

We have a few other newcomers at the top of this list including Montana, Wisconsin, and Iowa.  Arkansas and Missouri continue to stay among the worst. 

Notice that the top three worst states are all neighbors:  North Dakota, South Dakota, and Montana.  

We have a few states showing significant improvement that's a little surprising:  Florida, Arizona, and Nevada. 

The best performing states during this time period are also neighbors in the North East:  Vermont, Maine, New Hampshire, New York.  

Vermont finally got another death due to covid.  It had been nearly 3 months without a Vermont covid death.   

With the very rapidly growing number of infections, increasing deaths, and Thanksgiving coming around the corner, I'm not feeling too optimistic about the numbers.  However there is light at the end of the tunnel with the vaccine news.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Nov 19, 2020)

We hit a record number of new cases today.  192,000 in one day.  

We had over 2,000 deaths today as well.  That's the highest number of deaths we have had in the last 6 months.

The numbers are getting worse.  We still have a while to go before the vaccine is implemented.  With Thanksgiving around the corner...this is going to get ugly.


----------



## schmidlap (Nov 27, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Did Donald Trump personally give her heart disease?


Trump has led the United States, from when he was boasting that there were _"very few"_ with it, declaring _"Everybody's getting better!"_ because he had it _"under control!",_ continually scoffing at public health authorities and experts in communicable diseases, and the personal protection measures they prescribed, to the nation's current pre-eminent status on the planet:









*"Ooo, ooo, ooo! I'm #1!"*










						Coronavirus World Map: Tracking The Spread Of The Outbreak
					

A map of confirmed COVID-19 cases and deaths around the world. The respiratory disease has spread rapidly across six continents and has killed at least 1 million globally.




					www.npr.org
				



​


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 28, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> We hit a record number of new cases today.  192,000 in one day.



That fucking Biden, he is responsible for each and every last one.



> We had over 2,000 deaths today as well.  That's the highest number of deaths we have had in the last 6 months.
> 
> The numbers are getting worse.  We still have a while to go before the vaccine is implemented.  With Thanksgiving around the corner...this is going to get ugly.



Deaths are going down









						Coronavirus Disease 2019 (COVID-19)
					

CDC provides credible COVID-19 health information to the U.S.




					www.cdc.gov
				




Cases are rising because we are doing more testing.

Oh, and Joe Biden caused every death since November 3rd.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 28, 2020)

schmidlap said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Did Donald Trump personally give her heart disease?
> ...




What is your chart?

Total deaths? We have 330 million people, moron.

Legitimate counts are deaths per million population.

I get it, you're a Communist, hence a fucking liar.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 28, 2020)

This isn't rocket surgery. Stay home as much as possible. Wears masks in public. Wash your hands. And get the vaccine. And we can put this behind us sometime next year.

But we are a nation full of morons who just won't do this.


----------



## schmidlap (Nov 28, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Cases are rising because we are doing more testing.


Why do public health experts  and epidemiologists not proffer such pathetic excuses for the reality-tv entertainer's monumental failure when his cult, devoid of medical expertise, eagerly contrive such nonsense?


----------



## schmidlap (Nov 28, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Oh, and Joe Biden caused every death since November 3rd.


And, if you survive, you'll have_ at least_ four years to snivel about the leadership Americans have chosen!


----------



## schmidlap (Nov 28, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> I get it, you're a Communist, hence a fucking liar.


You are in a tizzy because the object of your cult's devotion falsely claimed that _"Everybody's getting better!"_ because he had it _"under control!"_ and it would just _"go away!"_

Since he brayed those lies, over 13 million have been infected, and 270 thousand Americans have died.

Can you detect his blatant falsehoods as established by those numbers? Can you find the integrity to acknowledge it?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 28, 2020)

schmidlap said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, and Joe Biden caused every death since November 3rd.
> ...



Why would I not survive?

Wuhan virus is 99.8% survivable even if you do get infected.


----------



## Indeependent (Nov 28, 2020)

schmidlap said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > I get it, you're a Communist, hence a fucking liar.
> ...


How about "Welfare will make your life better and you'll stop being a bitter little bitch!"


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 28, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> This isn't rocket surgery. Stay home as much as possible. Wears masks in public. Wash your hands. And get the vaccine. And we can put this behind us sometime next year.
> 
> But we are a nation full of morons who just won't do this.



The Trump vaccine is a god send. Masks do nothing. Washing hands is common sense, Hiding in your basement is fucking stupid. You get one life, if you waste it hiding in fear because the corrupt media fed you panic porn, well then you are a fool.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 28, 2020)

schmidlap said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > I get it, you're a Communist, hence a fucking liar.
> ...



After November 3rd, every case and every death is the fault of Xi's man. You Communists said he would fix it - but he does nothing - because he is a fool, a fraud and a thief.  The Trump vaccine will calm most Americans, Quid Pro will never do anything.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Nov 28, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > We hit a record number of new cases today.  192,000 in one day.
> ...



Joe Biden isn't the president yet.

Moron.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Nov 28, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Deaths are going down



I'm not sure what you're talking about.  I'm looking at the moving average over the last month.

Daily deaths had been climbing but then dropped during the holiday weekend.  I hope I'm wrong, but I expect to see that climb back up next week.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 28, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> How about "Welfare will make your life better and you'll stop being a bitter little bitch!"


How about you stop trying to change the subject every time you get embarrassed? Or even better...stop saying provably false things and embarrassing yourself in the first place?


----------



## schmidlap (Nov 28, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Why would I not survive?
> 
> Wuhan virus is 99.8% survivable even if you do get infected.



Covid-19 is far more lethal for the elderly, the obese, and anyone whose immunity has been compromised but, of course, it has claimed the lives of almost a million-and-a-half to date. There is no reason for anyone to pretend the pandemic is formidable, and demands sensible precautions to prevent its spread. Even the symptom-free can transmit it to high-risk demographics.


----------



## schmidlap (Nov 28, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> How about "Welfare will make your life better and you'll stop being a bitter little bitch!"


You are in a tizzy because the object of your cult's devotion falsely claimed that _"Everybody's getting better!"_ because he had it _"under control!"_ and it would just _"go away!"_

Since he brayed those lies, over 13 million have been infected, and 270 thousand Americans have died.


----------



## Mindful (Nov 29, 2020)

England 2020.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Dec 3, 2020)

We have a record number of new cases and new deaths for the second day in a row.

So far we're looking at 218,000 new cases and 2,900 new deaths.


----------



## ninja007 (Dec 4, 2020)

people w/o an agenda do NOT quarantine healthy people- its NEVER happened in history. 


think people. its about an economic collapse, period. Socialists like Shwaub WEF and billionaires, all far leftists.


----------



## ninja007 (Dec 4, 2020)

Globalist Klaus Schwab: World Will “Never” Return to Normal After COVID
					

In his book Covid-19: The Great Reset, World Economic Forum globalist Klaus Schwab asserts that the world will “never” return to normal, despite him admitting that coronavirus “doesn’t pose a new existential threat.”Breitbart’s James Delingpole unveils how Schwab is even more explicit in his...




					europe.infowars.com


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## Mindful (Dec 4, 2020)

*North Korea publicly executes a citizen by firing squad for breaking Covid restriction rules*

*The condemned man was accused of smuggling across the border with China*
*North Korea officially claims it has never identified a single case of coronavirus*
*But the regime has imposed 'ultra-high-level emergency quarantine measures' *
*








						North Korea publicly executes a citizen for breaking Covid rules
					

The rule-breaker, a man in his 50s accused of smuggling across the Chinese border, was shot dead in public on November 28 (pictured, North Korean leader Kim Jong-un).




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				



*


----------



## Mindful (Dec 6, 2020)

Social distancing, outside Harrods, London. Yesterday.


----------



## ninja007 (Dec 6, 2020)

How False Covid Numbers Are Made
					

Here is the link to the website which proves that "Covid-19" is NOT a serious pandemic: https://www.worldometers.info




					www.bitchute.com
				





THE MEDIA manipulation of covid 19 cases.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Dec 6, 2020)

It has been another 3 weeks since I last ran some numbers.  I'd like to take another look at how death rates have changed in this time frame.

Methodology:  Using worldometer, I'm looking at each state's death rate change from 11/13 to 12/5.  I'm going to rank all of the states by death rate and indicate how much their death rate has changed in the last three weeks.  For example, New Jersey has the highest death rate.   Their death rate is currently 1,963 per million.  Three weeks ago it was 1,875 per million.  So that's a +88 difference.

After doing this with all states, we should get a real good idea of what's happening right now.

#1:  New Jersey (+88)
#2:  New York (+51)
#3:  Massachusetts (+100)
#4:  Connecticut (+114)
#5:  Louisiana (+92)
#6:  Rhode Island (+150)
#7:  Mississippi (+145)
*#8:  North Dakota (+393) 
#9:  South Dakota (+591) (Up from 22nd)
#10:  Illinois (+247)*
#11:  Michigan (+201) (Up from 12th)
#12:  Arizona (+91)
#13:  Georgia (+83)
#14:  Indiana (+200) (Up from 17th)
#15:  Florida (+77)
#16:  Pennsylvania (+159)
#17:  South Carolina (+80)
#18:  Arkansas (+156)
#19:  Iowa (+220) (Up from 23rd)
*#20:  New Mexico (+258) (Up from 26th)*
#21:  Delaware (+49)
#22:  Texas (+111)
#23:  Maryland (+90)
#24:  Alabama (+132)
#25:  Nevada (+132)
#26:  Missouri (+165)
#27:  Tennessee (+154)
#28:  Minnesota (+193)
*#29:  Montana (+241) (Up from 32nd)*
#30:  Wisconsin (+194) (Up from 34th)
#31:  Kansas (+182) (Up from 36th)
#32:  Nebraska (+222) (Up from 38th)
#33:  Ohio (+103)
#34:  Colorado (+148) (Up from 35th)
#35:  Idaho (+156) (Up from 37th)
#36:  North Carolina (+76)
#37:  California (+42)
#38:  Virginia (+49)
#39:  Oklahoma (+97)
#40:  West Virginia (+148) (Up from 43rd)
#41:  Kentucky (+93)
*#42:  Wyoming (+225) (Up from 44th)*
#43:  New Hampshire (+45)
#44:  Washington (+56)
#45:  Utah (+74)
#46:  Oregon (+64)
#47:  Alaska (+61) (Up from 48th)
#48:  Hawaii (+27)
#49:  Maine (+48)
#50:  Vermont (+32)

*Over the last 3 weeks, the fastest growing death rates are coming from:*

1) South Dakota (+591)
2) North Dakota (+393)
3) New Mexico (+258)
4) Illinois (+247)
5) Montana (+241)
6) Wyoming (+225)


*Over the last 3 weeks, the slowest growing death rates are coming from:*

50) Hawaii (+27)
49) Vermont (+32)
48) California (+42)
47) New Hampshire (+45)
46) Maine (+48)
45)  Virginia (+49)

*Some interesting notes:*

The first thing I noticed was the comparison of the death rate changes during this 3-week period compared to the last time I did this over a 3.5-week period.  Just about every state has had more deaths this time compared to the last time I ran the numbers.  Only 3 states saw an _improvement_ in death counts compared to the last time around: Georgia, South Carolina, and Delaware.

North Dakota and South Dakota continue to get hit the hardest.

These two really took off quickly as they became the leaders in infection rate.  After that, the climbing death rate quickly followed as well.  Unfortunately, it looks like they will continue to climb the death rate rankings with the way things are going.  Montana also continues to struggle as one of the worst-performing states.  Like North Dakota and South Dakota, their infection rate has also skyrocketed quickly.

We have a few new states joining the ranks of the worst: New Mexico, Illinois, and Wyoming.  New Mexico has done decently up until recently and now sees their numbers picking up.  Illinois is a bit surprising as they were one of the worst-hit states early on and are now seeing a huge upswing once again.  Wyoming had been one of the best-performing states until now as they now find themselves as one of the worst.  With such a small population, it's possible that this could just be a fluke, but consider that they're so close to North Dakota, South Dakota, and Montana, I'm guessing that it's no coincidence.

Once again, most of the best-performing states are in the North-East as well as Hawaii.  We have a few new states joining the best:  California and Virginia.  Being from California, I can tell you that our governor just announced a new stay at home order as we are seeing spiking numbers all across the state.  Interestingly enough, California is one of the best-performing states right now compared to the others.

We're seeing significant increases in both new infections and deaths. This was not unexpected coming back from the Thanksgiving holiday. We have another major holiday coming up which will almost certainly make things worse as far as covid numbers go. Hopefully the vaccine gets here quickly.


----------



## Thoth001 (Dec 6, 2020)

*German Lawyers Initiate Class-Action Coronavirus Litigation*









						Planet Lockdown: Exposing the Truth
					

'Planet Lockdown' explores the real motives behind the increasing control of totalitarian regimes globally. Watch this documentary for free here.




					articles.mercola.com
				




The German Corona Extra-Parliamentary Inquiry Committee, founded July 10, 2020, is leading an international effort to hold accountable those responsible for using fraudulent testing to engineer the appearance of a dangerous pandemic to implement economically devastating lockdowns 

*Pandemic measures have caused tremendous harm, killing more people than the virus itself* by restricting routine medical care to people with acute and chronic health conditions that have nothing to do with COVID-19 

While the governments of many nations have the same separation of power as the U.S., where you have separate legislative, judiciary and executive branches, we are now finding that this separation has been breached and nearly destroyed in most places 

*We now have plenty of data showing the lethality of SARS-CoV-2 is on par with the common flu *and that the absolute risk of death is equivalent to the risk of dying in a car accident 

*The flaws of PCR testing have been capitalized upon to incite fear in order to benefit an agenda developed by private corporations, which include not only Big Tech companies, the Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation and the Wellcome Trust, but also the World Health Organization, the United Nations and the World Economic Forum *


----------



## Thoth001 (Dec 6, 2020)

*The CDC is admitting the virus hasn’t been isolated. In other words, its existence is unproven.*

You need to realize the CDC, during its own published confession (see below), is discussing this explosive situation in the context of instructing the world how to perform the PCR test.

The test to detect a virus that isn’t there.

Why don’t they have it?

Because they can’t isolate it. That’s obvious.

If they could isolate it, they would.

Let’s not tap dance around this central fact. Let’s not make excuses for the CDC. They have a problem the size of Jupiter. It’s their problem, not ours. But they’re foisting their problem on us, in the form of a STORY ABOUT A PANDEMIC. AND ALL THE LOCKDOWNS THAT FLOW FROM THE STORY.

To say this is unacceptable is a vast understatement. The CDC is committing a crime that has no bounds.

For months, I’ve been writing about the “missing virus” and the studies that should be done to prove it exists—real-world studies that have never been done and will never be done. Now, here is the smoking gun.

I’m aware that many scientists and doctors, who are otherwise exposing the pandemic as a fraud on legitimate grounds, don’t want to touch what I’m revealing here. I would remind them that, months ago, when some of us were already exposing the PCR test as unreliable and useless and deceptive, THAT ISSUE was too hot to touch. But now it isn’t.


The issue of the existence of the SARS-CoV-2 virus may seem as if it’s too hot, but it isn’t. It’s time to launch a full-on attack. Immediately.

The truth is only bitter for those who are hiding it.









						Covid: The Virus That Isn’t There: The Root Fraud Exposed - LewRockwell
					

This is a follow-up to yesterday’s article, in which I exposed the fact that the CDC does not have the COVID coronavirus in its possession, because it is “unavailable.” Their word, not mine. The CDC is admitting the virus hasn’t been isolated. In other words, its existence is unproven. You need...




					www.lewrockwell.com
				








__





						The Smoking Gun: Where is the coronavirus?  The CDC says it isn’t available. « Jon Rappoport's Blog
					





					blog.nomorefakenews.com


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Dec 6, 2020)

The sheriff belongs here to 

Stand up america 
Covid is just a test run for a new green deal and other authoritarian horse shit


----------



## Thoth001 (Dec 6, 2020)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> View attachment 424930
> View attachment 424931



And it is obviously Problem, Reaction, Solution....They created the problem so the people would react and now the medical cartel is giving the solution they wanted all along. THE VACCINE. There is something in this vaccine they desperately want in our bodies. I say NO to their war crimes on the human race.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Dec 6, 2020)

Oh woe to the west





Oy not a gag someone snapped that in a parking lot
How can the west stand with so many brainwashed retards amongst us



I had a drop top peugeot 306 I drove in France....great little car ....people loved them .....It was a 94 or 95 I can't remember

I think they're coming back to the FUSA in 2023

If we're still alive and not eating great reset bugs and cockroach milk to save the planet


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## XponentialChaos (Dec 8, 2020)

New record number of deaths today.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Dec 9, 2020)

Over 3,200 deaths today.  Another new record, two days in a row.


----------



## Pogo (Dec 9, 2020)

Thoth001 said:


> *The CDC is admitting the virus hasn’t been isolated. In other words, its existence is unproven.*
> 
> You need to realize the CDC, during its own published confession (see below), is discussing this explosive situation in the context of instructing the world how to perform the PCR test.
> 
> ...



What in the fuck kind of bullshit website is that?

If its "existence is unproven", how the fuck have they been studying it in the lab all year?


----------



## Pogo (Dec 9, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Over 3,200 deaths today.  Another new record, two days in a row.



More than a 9/11 every day.  On the verge of 300,000 deaths and 16 million cases, far more in both categories than any country on earth.

India, the second most infected which has four and a half times our population, has half the number of deaths and six million fewer cases but MORE cases recovered than we do.

Our 6.3 million active cases is more than the next NINE countries totals, COMBINED.


----------



## Thoth001 (Dec 10, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> > *The CDC is admitting the virus hasn’t been isolated. In other words, its existence is unproven.*
> ...



Apparently you missed even the CDC telling you this, but I don't blame your for not believing the CDC also.



			https://www.fda.gov/media/134922/download?_sm_au_=iVVmWZW6R54q2BNVFLQtvKtpMGMvF
		


See page 39

 in a section titled, “Performance Characteristics,” we have this: “Since no quantified virus isolates of the 2019-nCoV are currently available, assays [diagnostic tests] designed for detection of the 2019-nCoV RNA were tested with characterized stocks of in vitro transcribed full length RNA…”

The key phrase there is: “Since no quantified virus isolates of the 2019-nCoV are currently available…”

Every object that exists can be quantified, which is to say, measured.  The use of the term “quantified” in that phrase means: the CDC has no measurable amount of the virus, because it is unavailable.  THE CDC HAS NO VIRUS.


Jon Rappoport breaks in down in great detail here:





__





						The Smoking Gun: Where is the coronavirus?  The CDC says it isn’t available. « Jon Rappoport's Blog
					





					blog.nomorefakenews.com


----------



## Donald H (Dec 10, 2020)

America suffered 3256 deaths yesterday due to Covid-19 and is likely going to top 3000 today, if not set another record.
There's always going to be the question on how many deaths could have been avoided if Trump had taken it seriously to begin with.
Now it's a badge of honour for Trump's supporters to flaunt taking precautions for strictly political reasons.
Americans have brought upon themselves the perfect storm. 









						United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
					

United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.




					www.worldometers.info
				




And now it looks like they don't have the sense to come in out of the wind and the rain?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Dec 10, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Over 3,200 deaths today.  Another new record, two days in a row.


Yet, how can so many deaths be happening when Masks and lockdowns are so effective?


----------



## XponentialChaos (Dec 10, 2020)

andaronjim said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Over 3,200 deaths today.  Another new record, two days in a row.
> ...



Because many people are not following the advice of health officials.

We would be in a much better place right now if we had stronger leadership on this and if we hadn’t politicized something that shouldn’t be political.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Dec 29, 2020)

It has been a little over 3 weeks since I last ran some numbers.  Let's see how the numbers have changed.

Methodology:  Using worldometer, I'm looking at each state's death rate change from 12/6 to 12/29.  I'm going to rank all of the states by death rate and indicate how much their death rate has changed in the last three weeks.  For example, New Jersey has the highest death rate.   Their death rate is currently 2,130 per million.  Three weeks ago it was 1,963 per million.  So that's a +167 difference.

After doing this with all states, we should get a real good idea of what's happening right now.

#1:  New Jersey (+167)
#2:  New York (+141)
#3:  Massachusetts (+184)
*#4:  North Dakota (+353) (Up from 8th)*
#5:  Connecticut (+219)
*#6:  Rhode Island (+327)
#7:  South Dakota (+402) (Up from 9th)*
#8:  Louisiana (+182)
#9:  Mississippi (+259)
#10:  Illinois (+283)
#11:  Michigan (+265)
*#12:  Iowa (+363) (Up from 19th)
#13:  Pennsylvania (+319) (Up from 16th)*
#14:  Indiana (+274)
*#15:  Arkansas (+326) (Up from 18th)*
#16:  Arizona (+236)
#17:  New Mexico (+317) (Up from 20th)
#18:  Georgia (+93)
#19:  South Carolina (+133)
#20:  Florida (+108)
#21:  Tennessee (+265) (Up from 27th)
#22:  Nevada (+233) (Up from 25th)
#23:  Alabama (+175) (Up from 24th)
#24:  Maryland (+163)
#25:  Texas (+152)
#26:  Missouri (+211)
#27:  Minnesota (+226) (Up from 28th)
#28:  Delaware (+119)
#29:  Montana (+192)
#30:  Kansas (+262) (Up from 31st)
#31:  Nebraska (+216) (Up from 32nd)
#32:  Wisconsin (+185)
#33:  Colorado (+231) (Up from 34th)
#34:  Idaho (+202) (Up from 35th)
#35:  Ohio (+152)
#36:  West Virginia (+253) (Up from 40th)
#37:  Wyoming (+256) (Up from 42nd)
#38:  North Carolina (+101)
#39:  California (+123)
#40:  Oklahoma (+134)
#41:  Kentucky (+119)
#42:  Virginia (+84)
#43:  New Hampshire (+130)
#44:  Washington (+70)
#45:  Utah (+92)
#46:  Oregon (+101)
#47:  Alaska (+79)
#48:  Maine (+79) (Up from 49th)
#49:  Vermont (+81) (Up from 50th)
#50:  Hawaii (+17)

*Over the last 3 weeks, the fastest growing death rates are coming from:*

1) South Dakota (+402)
2) Iowa (+363)
3) North Dakota (+353)
4) Rhode Island (+327)
5) Arkansas (+326)
6) Pennsylvania (+319)

*Over the last 3 weeks, the slowest growing death rates are coming from:*

50) Hawaii (+17)
49) Washington (+70)
48) Maine (+79)
47) Alaska (+79)
46) Vermont (+81)
45) Virginia (+84)

*Some interesting notes:*

The first thing I noticed is that almost all of the states have done worse during this 3-week period compared to the last one.  With the exception of three states, everyone else had more deaths this period compared to the last one.

South Dakota is still doing the worst and North Dakota is also near the top of this list as they have been for a while now.  Iowa is getting bad.  Iowa, Rhode Island, Arkansas, and Pennsylvania are all new to the worst.  Each of these 4 new states has had a history of being among the worst and it appears that they have re-emerged with a new wave.

The best-performing states are more consistent.  Hawaii, Maine, Vermont, and Virginia are still among the best.  Newcomers Washington and Alaska are also doing very well.  There's an interesting dynamic emerging in the North East which contains some of the best-performing states and some of the worst-performing states.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jan 31, 2021)

It has been about a month since I last ran some numbers.  Let's see how the numbers have changed in this time.

Methodology:  Using worldometer, I'm looking at each state's death rate change from 12/29 to 1/31.  I'm going to rank all of the states by death rate and indicate how much their death rate has changed in the last month.  For example, New Jersey has the highest death rate.   Their death rate is currently 2,419 per million.  A month ago it was 2,130 per million.  So that's a +289 difference.

After doing this with all states, we should get a real good idea of what's happening right now.

#1:  New Jersey (+289)
#2:  New York (+309)
#3:  Massachusetts (+342)
#4:  Rhode Island (+372) (Up from 6th)
*#5:  Mississippi (+445) (Up from 9th)*
#6:  South Dakota (+375) (Up from 7th)
#7:  Connecticut (+314)
#8:  Louisiana (+315)
#9:  North Dakota (+192)
*#10:  Arizona (+616) (Up from 16th)
#11:  Pennsylvania (+495) (Up from 13th)*
#12:  Illinois (+288)
#13:  Arkansas (+419) (Up from 15th)
*#14:  Alabama (+602) (Up from 23rd)*
#15:  New Mexico (+420) (Up from 17th)
#16:  Michigan (+257)
#17:  Iowa (+345)
#18:  Indiana (+286)
*#19:  Tennessee (+430) (Up from 21st)*
#20:  Nevada (+406) (Up from 22nd)
#21:  South Carolina (+358)
#22:  Georgia (+322)
*#23:  Kansas (+433) (Up from 30th)*
#24:  Texas (+338)
#25:  Florida (+236)
#26:  Missouri (+251)
#27:  Maryland (+219)
#28:  Montana (+275) (Up from 29th)
#29:  West Virginia (+413) (Up from 36th)
#30:  Delaware (+197)
#31:  Minnesota (+179)
#32:  California (+409) (Up from 39th)
#33:  Wyoming (+330) (Up from 37th)
#34:  Wisconsin (+192)
#35:  Nebraska (+164)
#36:  Colorado (+165)
#37:  Idaho (+186)
#38:  Ohio (+210)
#39:  Oklahoma (+288) (Up from 40th)
#40:  North Carolina (+263)
#41:  Kentucky (+257)
#42:  New Hampshire (+236) (Up from 43rd)
#43:  Virginia (+181)
#44:  Washington (+119)
#45:  Utah (+134)
#46:  Oregon (+120)
#47:  Maine (+191) (Up from 48th)
#48:  Alaska (+82)
#49:  Hawaii (+89) (Up from 50th)
#50:  Vermont (+71)


*Over the last month, the fastest growing death rates are coming from:*

1) Arizona (+616)
2) Alabama (+602)
3) Pennsylvania (+495)
4) Mississippi (+445)
5) Kansas (+433)
6) Tennessee (+430)

*Over the last 3 weeks, the slowest growing death rates are coming from:*

50) Vermont (+71)
49) Alaska (+82)
48) Hawaii (+89)
47) Washington (+119)
46) Oregon (+120)
45) Utah (+134)

*Some interesting notes:*

With the exception of Pennsylvania, the worst-performing states have completely changed. 

Arizona was one of the worst-performing states over the summer and now they're back at the top of the list.  Alabama and Mississippi also had some really bad periods during the summer.  They have gotten bad again.  As previously mentioned, Pennsylvania remains among the worst.  Kansas and Tennessee have gotten bad as well.  

New Jersey, New York, Massachusetts, and Rhode Island have the worst overall death rates this entire time.  They got slammed hard early on and have remained at the top.  We may actually see some states pushing to replace them.  Several states are closing in.

The best-performing states remain much more consistent.  Vermont, Alaska, Hawaii, Washington, and Oregon have been among the best.  It's a little surprising to see Utah among the best.

We have some good news and some bad news around the corner.  The good news is that daily new cases is finally starting to trend downward.  Daily deaths have finally started to flatten out.  The numbers got bad but hopefully we're going the right direction now.  The bad news is that we have another big "holiday" coming up - the Super Bowl.  We'll see what the numbers look like next time.


----------



## Kilroy2 (Jan 31, 2021)

Well it will be interesting to see how the numbers should changed as related to number who have been  inoculation.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 1, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> It has been about a month since I last ran some numbers.  Let's see how the numbers have changed in this time.
> 
> Methodology:  Using worldometer, I'm looking at each state's death rate change from 12/29 to 1/31.  I'm going to rank all of the states by death rate and indicate how much their death rate has changed in the last month.  For example, New Jersey has the highest death rate.   Their death rate is currently 2,419 per million.  A month ago it was 2,130 per million.  So that's a +289 difference.
> 
> ...


the virus is a hoax, so any numbers you have are all doctored.  number of daily deaths since 2017 was 8,000, remained at 8,000 since the hoax was released. Show us the increase of daily deaths.  got that?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 1, 2021)

jc456 said:


> the virus is a hoax, so any numbers you have are all doctored.  number of daily deaths since 2017 was 8,000, remained at 8,000 since the hoax was released. Show us the increase of daily deaths.  got that?



If the virus is a hoax, there are some bioengineers over in Wuhan China that are in DEEP shit....

When Xi orders a virus created, he isn't fucking around.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Feb 1, 2021)

jc456 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > It has been about a month since I last ran some numbers.  Let's see how the numbers have changed in this time.
> ...



Yea you’ve said that already. Can’t talk numbers with you if you don’t believe the numbers.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 1, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > the virus is a hoax, so any numbers you have are all doctored.  number of daily deaths since 2017 was 8,000, remained at 8,000 since the hoax was released. Show us the increase of daily deaths.  got that?
> ...


Oh it was created, but the risk to humans was minimal. In fact, those positive aSymptomatic numbers tell us that. People who died died due to Pre existing conditions.  The hoax worked, all the dumbasses believed


----------



## jc456 (Feb 1, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


So the numbers don’t support you like I said


----------



## XponentialChaos (Feb 1, 2021)

jc456 said:


> So the numbers don’t support you like I said



The numbers are supported by the CDC. The numbers are not supported by people who don’t believe them.

Once again, it’s impossible to talk data with someone who does not agree with the data.  This isn’t complicated.  

You don’t agree with the numbers. Great, I get it. Move on.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 1, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > So the numbers don’t support you like I said
> ...


The big word you missed is ‘probable’ look up what that word means. And then explain why the daily death numbers didn’t change from the 8,000 daily deaths since 2017? Please brainiac explain


----------



## XponentialChaos (Feb 1, 2021)

jc456 said:


> And then explain why the daily death numbers didn’t change from the 8,000 daily deaths since 2017? Please brainiac explain



I’m not interested in trying to convince someone like you of anything.

Feel free to go post your thoughts in the conspiracy theory forum.  Someone might respond.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 1, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > And then explain why the daily death numbers didn’t change from the 8,000 daily deaths since 2017? Please brainiac explain
> ...


Because you can’t, and it’s my evidence.  You all didn’t think that one through


----------



## XponentialChaos (Feb 1, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Because you can’t, and it’s my evidence.  You all didn’t think that one through



That's great.  You believe what you want.  I'm not interested in convincing you otherwise.  

I honestly think you might actually be retarded and I'm not trying to disprove whatever crazy conspiracy theory you want to believe in.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 1, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Because you can’t, and it’s my evidence.  You all didn’t think that one through
> ...


Son math isn’t your friend as always. You can’t challenge me because facts don’t support you.


----------



## LaDairis (Feb 1, 2021)

# of CV19 cases in US since May 2020 = 0
average IQ of those who believe CV19 is still here = 0


----------



## XponentialChaos (Feb 1, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Son math isn’t your friend as always.



I have two degrees in math.  Not my fault you're retarded.

If you want to argue that the CDC numbers are fake, then go play in the conspiracy theory forum.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Feb 1, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> I have two degrees in math.


Both in Centigrade AND Fahrenheit? Talk about Chaos!


----------



## XponentialChaos (Feb 1, 2021)

Grumblenuts said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > I have two degrees in math.
> ...



Haha.  Might as well go for Kelvin next.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Feb 1, 2021)

Lordy, Lordy!


----------



## jc456 (Feb 1, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Son math isn’t your friend as always.
> ...


Nope, you post numbers that are fake, I asked you why the daily death counts didn’t go up if the cdc numbers you, you posted were actually wuhan? You bailed. No conspiracy, facts


----------



## XponentialChaos (Feb 1, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Nope, you post numbers that are fake



The numbers are from the CDC.  Go tell them that their data is wrong.

Hmmm, who is more likely to be factual?  The CDC or some retard on an anonymous message board?  Hmmmmmmmmmmm.  I think I'll go with the CDC data over what you think.  Sorry.

Go play in the conspiracy theory forum.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 1, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Nope, you post numbers that are fake
> ...


You’re posting them so you’re the problem, not them, they already know they’re fake. I even posted their patent on SARS corona


----------



## XponentialChaos (Feb 1, 2021)

jc456 said:


> You’re posting them so you’re the problem,



Right. I’m the problem for using CDC data.

Go tell them that their data is wrong. I’m sure they can’t wait for some inbred retard to correct them with actual facts.

Good luck. Let me know how that goes.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 1, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > You’re posting them so you’re the problem,
> ...


I told you, they know. So stop posting fake data, that’s on you

What’s a probable death anyway?


----------



## XponentialChaos (Feb 1, 2021)

jc456 said:


> I told you, they know. So stop posting fake data, that’s on you



Hmmmmmm, well I’m going to believe their numbers and not the data from some uneducated retard. Sorry.

It was a really tough decision though.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 1, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > I told you, they know. So stop posting fake data, that’s on you
> ...


Then you believe nonsense


----------



## skye (Feb 1, 2021)

Surely that's the answer, like Dr 666 is telling the world.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Feb 1, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Then you believe nonsense



I disagree. I’ll take the data from our health officials any day before I take the input from an uneducated inbred retard.

No offense.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Feb 2, 2021)

Emphasis on the retard. Not so much the education because, you know, various attempts were made. But the inbreeding seals their fate.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 2, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Then you believe nonsense
> ...


none taken.  but the fact is all of their numbers are probable.  have you looked up the word yet?  I asked before you didn't answer.

they tell you they can't confirm their own numbers and you still believe them.  I certainly don't care your practice, but anytime you use them on the board I will correct them.  know that.

Just in

BUSTED: CDC Inflated COVID Numbers, Accused of Violating Federal Law - National File

As always I enjoy kicking the crap out of the no nothing leftists in here.  hahahhaahahaahahahahaha


----------



## jc456 (Feb 2, 2021)

skye said:


> Surely that's the answer, like Dr 666 is telling the world.
> 
> View attachment 451672


this really should be his schtick.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Feb 2, 2021)

jc456 said:


> they tell you they can't confirm their own numbers and you still believe them.



Yup I believe them over the idiotic conspiracy theory nonsense some inbred retard gives me.

I feel like I’ve made myself clear on that point. What part of that are you having trouble understanding?


----------



## XponentialChaos (Feb 2, 2021)

jc456 said:


> As always I enjoy kicking the crap out of the no nothing leftists in here.



“No nothing leftists”?

Nice try, retard.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 2, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > they tell you they can't confirm their own numbers and you still believe them.
> ...


asked and answered


----------



## jc456 (Feb 2, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > As always I enjoy kicking the crap out of the no nothing leftists in here.
> ...


you're welcome.  I enjoy kicking leftist butt.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Feb 2, 2021)

jc456 said:


> asked and answered



And I’m still not interested in your dumb conspiracy theories.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Feb 2, 2021)

jc456 said:


> you're welcome.  I enjoy kicking leftist butt.



I believe that you believe that. Meanwhile, you weren’t even able to figure out that you meant “know nothing” instead of “no nothing”.

The inbred illiterate retard thinks he knows more than our health officials. That’s adorable. Go back to your assembly line job and leave the thinking to people who aren’t mentally retarded.

Thanks.


----------



## Concerned American (Feb 2, 2021)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...


Get ready, it is fixing to become the diet of every American if Xiden and the democrats have their way.


----------



## Concerned American (Feb 2, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> And I’m still not interested in your dumb conspiracy theories.


Yet you are still here.  Not the sharpest knife in the drawer, are you.


----------



## Concerned American (Feb 2, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > you're welcome.  I enjoy kicking leftist butt.
> ...


----------



## jc456 (Feb 2, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > you're welcome.  I enjoy kicking leftist butt.
> ...


Probable, still waiting on what you think that means?


----------



## jc456 (Feb 2, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > you're welcome.  I enjoy kicking leftist butt.
> ...


I do enjoy facts so yeah, pure enjoyment


----------



## XponentialChaos (Feb 2, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Probable, still waiting on what you think that means?



www.dictionary.com

Go look it up.  Everyone who isn't an inbred retard knows exactly what that means.

Or should I say that we "no" exactly what that means?  Illiterate retard.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Feb 2, 2021)

jc456 said:


> I do enjoy facts so yeah, pure enjoyment



Facts like how you meant "know nothing" instead of "no nothing"?

What an idiot you are.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Feb 2, 2021)

Concerned American said:


> I guess that leaves you out.



Did you just try to call me a retard while messing up the quote function?

Yea, those things can be really difficult to understand.  LoL.


----------



## Concerned American (Feb 2, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Concerned American said:
> 
> 
> > I guess that leaves you out.
> ...


Figure it out, Poindexter.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Feb 2, 2021)

Concerned American said:


> Figure it out, Poindexter.



I did.  You couldn't understand a simple quote function last time.

Looks like you got it this time.  I like the improvement.


----------



## Concerned American (Feb 2, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Concerned American said:
> 
> 
> > Figure it out, Poindexter.
> ...


You haven't even figured out the topic moron.  Please stick to it.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Feb 2, 2021)

Concerned American said:


> You haven't even figured out the topic moron.  Please stick to it.



Gladly.  I offered a detailed update on the change in covid death rates per state.

Do you have something to contribute or are you just ankle biting?


----------



## jc456 (Feb 2, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Probable, still waiting on what you think that means?
> ...


I know how to look up words in a dictionary, it seems you have ‘no’ idea how? Probable, look it up


----------



## XponentialChaos (Feb 2, 2021)

jc456 said:


> I know how to look up words in a dictionary, it seems you have ‘no’ idea how? Probable, look it up



Either learn to look up words yourself or have your specialist do it for you.

I'm not going to babysit you.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 2, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > I know how to look up words in a dictionary, it seems you have ‘no’ idea how? Probable, look it up
> ...


I see now how you’re fooled. You Can’t look up definitions.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Feb 2, 2021)

jc456 said:


> You Can’t look up definitions.



You're still going with this?  Here, let me make you a deal.

If I post the definition for you, will you admit that you're a fucking idiot and you're wrong again, as usual?


----------



## jc456 (Feb 2, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > You Can’t look up definitions.
> ...


I’m hardly ever wrong, I’m merely teaching you the tools that can educate you leftists.

The next word you’ll have to look up is likely!

Then ‘might’, funny shit a leftist


----------



## XponentialChaos (Feb 2, 2021)

jc456 said:


> I’m hardly ever wrong, I’m merely teaching you the tools that can educate you leftists



You didn't answer the question, retard.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 2, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > I’m hardly ever wrong, I’m merely teaching you the tools that can educate you leftists
> ...


No question to answer, your issue is with using a dictionary


----------



## XponentialChaos (Feb 2, 2021)

jc456 said:


> No question to answer, your issue is with using a dictionary



Actually there was and you didn't answer it.  To use a dictionary, go to www.dictionary.com and type in the word you want to find the definition of.

Do you have a point here somewhere?  You're just rambling now.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 2, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > No question to answer, your issue is with using a dictionary
> ...


So post the definition of probable


----------



## XponentialChaos (Feb 2, 2021)

jc456 said:


> So post the definition of probable



We all know what the word probable means.  We all know how to use the internet to look up words.  What is your point?









						Definition of probable | Dictionary.com
					

Probable definition, likely to occur or prove true: He foresaw a probable business loss. He is the probable writer of the article. See more.




					www.dictionary.com


----------



## jc456 (Feb 2, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > So post the definition of probable
> ...


Why is it used for the cdc counts if the deaths are wuhan related? You still can’t answer that, and is my point


----------



## XponentialChaos (Feb 2, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Why is it used for the cdc counts if the deaths are wuhan related? You still can’t answer that, and is my point



Because they are most likely covid related.  Duh.

When you come up with a more reliable data set, you let the CDC know.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 2, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Why is it used for the cdc counts if the deaths are wuhan related? You still can’t answer that, and is my point
> ...


But not proven, so, the count is false


----------



## XponentialChaos (Feb 2, 2021)

jc456 said:


> But not proven, so, the count is false



Probable doesn't mean false.  Go look up the definition if you don't know what that word means.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 2, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > But not proven, so, the count is false
> ...


It doesn’t mean it is, so, to use the figures as real is false or fake


----------



## XponentialChaos (Feb 2, 2021)

jc456 said:


> It doesn’t mean it is, so, to use the figures as real is false or fake



It means exactly what it says, that they're probable.  The meaning of words isn't hard to understand.  You just need to read it.

If you have better information, then let them know.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 2, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > It doesn’t mean it is, so, to use the figures as real is false or fake
> ...


It is what is meant, they don’t know, nor do you, so using probable as proven is false/fake. Just is. by the way, it’s why the daily death rate is the same today as 2017 counts. And that sir, is why it’s a hoax.

Let me know if you need to understand that logic


----------



## XponentialChaos (Feb 2, 2021)

jc456 said:


> It is what is meant, they don’t know, nor do you, so using probable as proven is false/fake. Just is. by the way, it’s why the daily death rate is the same today as 2017 counts. And that sir, is why it’s a hoax.
> 
> Let me know if you need to understand that logic



Let them know when you have better data.

Until then, I'll take the input from the experts over the crazy theories of some inbred retard who doesn't even know how to use a dictionary.

So we're back to square one.  I believe in the data and you don't.  Do you have anything else to add or are we just going to keep repeating this?  I have educated health officials on my side and you have your uneducated self thinking that you're smarter than medical professionals.  I'm perfectly comfortable siding with them over you.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 2, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > It is what is meant, they don’t know, nor do you, so using probable as proven is false/fake. Just is. by the way, it’s why the daily death rate is the same today as 2017 counts. And that sir, is why it’s a hoax.
> ...


The board now ‘knows’ you follow fake numbers. BTW, you’re probably a moron


----------



## XponentialChaos (Feb 2, 2021)

jc456 said:


> The board now ‘knows’ you follow fake numbers. BTW, you’re probably a moron



Don’t care what inbred retards like you consider fake numbers.

I go with what our health officials use. You go by whatever flavor of crazy conspiracy theory nonsense you want to believe.

I believe in the data and you don’t. You have anything useful to say or just gonna keep repeating?


----------



## jc456 (Feb 2, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > The board now ‘knows’ you follow fake numbers. BTW, you’re probably a moron
> ...


Yep, you would, you would get in a boxcar too if they said you should! We know


----------



## XponentialChaos (Feb 2, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Yep, you would, you would get in a boxcar too if they said you should! We know



If I get sick, I would go to a doctor and follow their professional input.  I wouldn't ask an inbred retard for medical advice.

I guess we're just different.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 2, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, you would, you would get in a boxcar too if they said you should! We know
> ...


Funny, I do just that!  What I don’t do is take advice from someone who doesn’t know me. For a federal agency to dictate my health is inhumane! They are not all knowing. Probable is used because they don’t have to be right. Just push a hoax and when they tell you to climb aboard you’re there


----------



## XponentialChaos (Feb 2, 2021)

jc456 said:


> They are not all knowing.



Not all knowing but they sure know a lot more than toothless inbred retards.

I’ll go with their input over yours.


----------



## jc456 (Feb 3, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > They are not all knowing.
> ...


why do you think so?  I know other facilities that say the opposite.  you would poo foo them, why? don't medical experts all count to you, or just those that back your story line?  I weigh them out, and I do logistics, and see the daily death numbers didn't c;hange.  to me, that isn't logical.  so you believe your hoax, me nope, I will bring up the daily death count as often as possible.  BTW, are they saying Trump cured cancer and pneumonia and flu and heart disease, and......?


----------



## XponentialChaos (Feb 3, 2021)

jc456 said:


> why do you think so?



Because they are experts in that field with experience, knowledge, and education. Meanwhile you very clearly have no formal education. You very clearly have no capacity for critical thought. In talking to you, I honestly think you might actually be mentally retarded.

So I’ll take the input of the experts in the field before I take the input of someone I honestly consider to be one of the dumbest posters on this site.

You think your input means anything to me? You think your “logistics” are convincing? They’re not. To me, you’re just some toothless conspiracy theory nut with too much time on his hands. I’ve weighed my choices and I’ve made up my mind in who to go with. It’s not even close.

I’ll take the data from the experts before I take whatever half-baked conspiracy theory nonsense you’re trying to sell. 

Have I made myself clear?


----------



## XponentialChaos (Mar 2, 2021)

It has been about a month since I last ran some numbers.  Let's see how the numbers have changed in this time.

Methodology:  Using worldometer, I'm looking at each state's death rate change from 1/31 to 3/1.  I'm going to rank all of the states by death rate and indicate how much their death rate has changed in the last month.  For example, New Jersey has the highest death rate.   Their death rate is currently 2,620 per million.  A month ago it was 2,419 per million.  So that's a +201 difference.

After doing this with all states, we should get a real good idea of what's happening right now.

#1:  New Jersey (+201)
#2:  New York (+219)
*#3:  Rhode Island (+343) (Up from 4th)*
#4:  Massachusetts (+227)
#5:  Mississippi (+214)
*#6:  Arizona (+392) (Up from 10th)*
#7:  Connecticut (+170)
#8:  South Dakota (+124)
#9:  Louisiana (+165)
*#10:  Alabama (+457) (Up from 14th)*
#11:  North Dakota (+30)
#12:  Pennsylvania (+183)
*#13:  Indiana (+389) (Up from 18th)*
#14:  Illinois (+119)
#15:  New Mexico (+212)
#16:  Arkansas (+127)
#17:  Iowa (+181)
#18:  Tennessee (+259) (Up from 19th)
#19:  South Carolina (+295) (Up from 21st)
#20:  Michigan (+99)
#21:  Georgia (+300) (Up from 22nd)
#22:  Kansas (+322) (Up from 23rd)
#23:  Nevada (+223)
#24:  Texas (+235)
*#25:  Ohio (+528) (Up from 38th)
#26:  Delaware (+341) (Up from 30th)*
#27:  Florida (+210)
#28:  Missouri (+193)
#29:  California (+293) (Up from 32nd)
#30:  Maryland (+124)
#31:  West Virginia (+154)
#32:  Montana (+116)
#33:  Minnesota (+51)
#34:  Wyoming (+129)
#35:  Oklahoma (+236) (Up from 39th)
#36:  Wisconsin (+88)
#37:  Nebraska (+83)
#38:  North Carolina (+183) (Up from 40th)
#39:  Idaho (+80)
#40:  Kentucky (+203) (Up from 41st)
#41:  Colorado (+55)
#42:  Virginia (+272) (Up from 43rd)
#43:  New Hampshire (+83)
#44:  Washington (+85)
#45:  Utah (+86)
#46:  Oregon (+60)
#47:  Maine (+84)
#48:  Alaska (+51)
#49:  Vermont (+50) (Up from 50th)
#50:  Hawaii (+20)

*Over the last month, the fastest growing death rates are coming from:*

1) Ohio (+528)
2) Alabama (+457)
3) Arizona (+392)
4) Indiana (+389)
5) Rhode Island (+343)
6) Delaware (+341)


*Over the last month, the slowest growing death rates are coming from:*


50) Hawaii (+20)
49) North Dakota (+30)
48) Vermont (+50)
47) Alaska (+51)
46) Minnesota (+51)
45) Colorado (+55)


*Some interesting notes:*

Overall the numbers are looking much better this time around.  New cases and deaths had been declining but are now flattening out again.  The number of active cases is slowly declining. 

Ohio is now the worst performing state for this period.  Not sure what's happening there but we'll see if this trend continues.  Arizona and Alabama are still among the worst.  Indiana, Rhode Island, and Delaware are now among the worst. 

After getting slammed early on, the North East had significantly improved.  We've been seeing a steady worsening in that region for a while now. 

We're seeing some new states among the best performing.  Alaska, Hawaii, and Vermont have been very consistently good.  North Dakota, Minnesota, and Colorado are doing surprisingly well, especially North Dakota considering how bad they were just a few months ago.

We'll see what the graph looks like in another month.  The declining death rates have been great to see.  The flattening is a little concerning but I'm expecting to see the rates decline again as the vaccines continue to get rolled out.


----------

